# Questions sur le futur Mac Book Pro 2010...



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2009)

Re-bonjour à tous  !

Vous vous souvenez que j'avais acheté l'iMac Mars 2009 à la toute fin de son cycle 

Quinze jours après sortait les 21,5 et 27 pouces, si j'avais su j'aurais pris la crème du 27 pouces comme s'est avéré le fait que tout le monde a fait pareil...

Une idée m'est soudain revenue, avoir un mac portable parce qu'après tout c'est toujours agréable de l'avoir le soir dans un camp de vacances d'entreprise...

Genre on participe aux activités dans la journée et le soir venu, tâter de l'ordinateur sur l'internet ou un Civ 4 BTS avec 18 civilisations sur une carte énorme sans être ralenti après 1500 après jésus-christ, cela va de soi...

Vous avez tous compris que j'ai fait une erreur de débutant sur la date d'achat, et je ne connaissais pas encore le minimum nécessaire pour faire un choix éclairé 

Je me rappelle d'une intervention d'une sagesse extrême qui disait qu'il ne fallait pas écouter que l'envie, j'avoue en effet que l'envie a un peu joué là dessus.

De plus la configuration manque de RAM (4go seulement), et je ne sais pas si le modèle 24 pouces a une ouverture pour insérer la ram soi-même comme sur les nouveaux iMacs 21,5 et 27 pouces  J'aimerais savoir si on peut rajouter 4 Go de RAM pour arriver aux 8 Go optionnels du iMac24 pouces à configuration ultime de Mars 2009... 

Rassurez-vous, je ne suis pas déçu de mon expérience Mac, loin de là, mais j'ai compris qu'il ne tiendra même pas deux ans sans se faire dépasser par un jeu futur en 2010 comme Civ 5 qui pourrait être multicore et consommer encore plus de RAM que Civ 4...

Donc voici les trois questions  :

1) y'a t'il possibilité de rajouter 4 Go de RAM à mon iMac 24 pouces sans passer par mon Premium Reseller Apple ?

2) Je crois comprendre qu'en fait l'iMac c'était les composants du Mac Book Pro dans un corps de fixe ? Par exemple iMac 24 pouces Mars 2009 = Mac BooK Pro Juin 2009 = pratiquement la même puissance ? Et l'iMac 27 pouces avec core i5, son équivalent Mac Book Pro sera pour quand ? Oui, je dis bien combien core i5 car j'ai lu qu'il serait suffisant pour longtemps ? Me trompé-je ? et l'équivalent en core i7 ?

3) Mon idée sur le Mac Book Pro est-elle justifiée ?

Merci d'avance de vos réponses


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2009)

tu peux mettre 50 GO de ram, c'est pas pour ça que le jeux ira plus vite ... 

Le problème c'est la programmation même du jeux, d'après ce que j'ai pu lire, et si c'est pas RAM qui va bloquer c'est mémoire graphique  en gros le problème c'est MAC OS, UNBUTU, LINUX enfin tout ce qui représente pas 96% des utilisateurs (XP). Peut être dans le futur des jeux seront programmé pour mac, mais pour l'instant c'est pas du tout rentable.

Tu seras jamais à la pointe de la technologie avec les MAC, leurs matériels neuf est déjà dépassé (ils sont presque au top au niveau du processeur cela dit) même en sortant et même le haut de gamme.

APPLE pour les jeux c'est pas un bon choix. Pour être à la pointe c'est pas le meilleur choix non plus. Donc même si APPLE est en net amélioration ils sont toujours derrière les PC et le resteront quoiqu'il arrive.

Pour pouvoir suivre l'évolution il faut un PC.


----------



## Sylow (11 Décembre 2009)

Artguillaume a dit:


> tu peux mettre 50 GO de ram, c'est pas pour ça que le jeux ira plus vite ...
> 
> Le problème c'est la programmation même du jeux, d'après ce que j'ai pu lire, et si c'est pas RAM qui va bloquer c'est mémoire graphique  en gros le problème c'est MAC OS, UNBUTU, LINUX enfin tout ce qui représente pas 96% des utilisateurs (XP). Peut être dans le futur des jeux seront programmé pour mac, mais pour l'instant c'est pas du tout rentable.
> 
> ...


 

LOL ?


----------



## scaryfan (11 Décembre 2009)

Je répond à une question posée : oui, on peut rajouter de la RAM soi-même sans passer par un Apple Reseller... a priori, c'est très facile... il y a un lien sur le site Apple qui l'explique d'ailleurs...

Et pour un MBP, c'est également expliqué pour le changement de DD et le rajout de RAM... mais pas pour la batterie...


----------



## Damonzon (11 Décembre 2009)

Coriolanus a dit:


> 1) y'a t'il possibilité de rajouter 4 Go de RAM à mon iMac 24 pouces sans passer par mon Premium Reseller Apple ?
> 
> 2) Je crois comprendre qu'en fait l'iMac c'était les composants du Mac Book Pro dans un corps de fixe ? Par exemple iMac 24 pouces Mars 2009 = Mac BooK Pro Juin 2009 = pratiquement la même puissance ? Et l'iMac 27 pouces avec core i5, son équivalent Mac Book Pro sera pour quand ? Oui, je dis bien combien core i5 car j'ai lu qu'il serait suffisant pour longtemps ? Me trompé-je ? et l'équivalent en core i7 ?
> 
> ...



Pour répondre à ta 1ère question OUI tu peux le faire toi même, il te suffit juste d'un tournevis , des nouvelles barrettes RAM. L'accès est situé en bas de l'écran en dessous et juste au milieu tu trouveras la vis. En 10mn c'est fait. Un tuto t'explique la démarche ici

Pour tes questions 2 et 3 d'après les dernières news les MacBook Pro seront mis à jour courant janvier ou février avec les core i5 et i7 version portable. Si tu n'as pas besoin en urgence d'un MBP il faut patienter un peu.


----------



## scaryfan (11 Décembre 2009)

Damonzon a dit:


> Pour répondre à ta 1ère question OUI tu peux le faire toi même, il te suffit juste d'un tournevis , des nouvelles barrettes RAM. L'accès est situé en bas de l'écran en dessous et juste au milieu tu trouveras la vis. En 10mn c'est fait. Un tuto t'explique la démarche ici
> 
> *Pour tes questions 2 et 3 d'après les dernières news les MacBook Pro seront mis à jour courant janvier ou février avec les core i5 et i7 version portable. Si tu n'as pas besoin en urgence d'un MBP il faut patienter un peu*.


 
Le problème d'attendre est une question qui revient fréquemment... 

En fait, il y a plusieurs aspects à prendre en compte :

1/ l'utilisation du MBP : intense ou non... selon le cas, avoir un MBP actuel est encore justifié ou non... pour une utilisation légère, il suffit amplement... sinon, il faut attendre

2/ le prix du bestiau... pour config supérieure, prix en baisse ... enfin normalement... 

3/ les nouveaux MBP seront des Rev1... alors que ceux que l'on achète en ce moment, non... et donc, pour la question de la fiabilité, on peut aussi se poser la question d'acheter ou non...

Mais, dans ces conditions, on attend tout le temps...
Perso, j'en ai une utilisation légère et je n'ai pas attendu...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2009)

Merci pour vos réponses 

Finalement j'opterai pour la solution la plus sage : faire doubler la RAM de mon iMac 24 pouces...

Je suis maintenant au courant du problème posé par les nouveaux iMac 27"

J'ai voulu simuler le top du MBP actuel 17" et j'ai découvert une somme trop élevée, donc je resterai sous iMac, et finalement je crois que j'attendrai la prochaine itération de l'iMac en 2010 ou celle en 2011... Merci beaucoup et je sais que dans la vie il faut savoir se montrer raisonnable 

Je vais aller poser une question sur l'iMac dans la section dédiée 

Merci à tous !


----------



## MacSedik (11 Décembre 2009)

Petite précision comme même les MacBook pro, qui sortiront en février 2010? Ils embarqueront au mieux des i3, il me semble que c'est plus adapte que les i5 et i7(plus gourmands). Sinon ton iMac je pense qu'il est pas démodé, il sera au top du pop pour encore 2 ou 3 ans, c'est une machine de bureau formidable!!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2009)

Sylow a dit:


> LOL ?



Tu sais qu'elle est la durée de vie d'un PC ? 

3 mois, on considère que 3 mois après l'achat ton portable est déjà dépassé. Vos mac n'échappe pas à la règles ... 

Tu sais que la CG qui équipe la plupart des macbooks même si elles ont était revu, date de 2007 ? 

Je lui répondait plus pour les jeux


----------



## Choan (12 Décembre 2009)

rofl


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2009)

@ArtGuillaume :

Tu ne répondais plus à qui pour les jeux


----------



## gildas1 (12 Décembre 2009)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Tu sais qu'elle est la durée de vie d'un PC ?
> 
> 3 mois, on considère que 3 mois après l'achat ton portable est déjà dépassé. Vos mac n'échappe pas à la règles ...
> 
> ...




cela depend ce que tu appelles obsolecence... 

dire qu'un mac ou pc est fini 3 mois apres l'achat c'est restrictif et cela n'a aucun sens, il est obsolete si a tes yeux il ne repond plus a tes attentes ou pour faire marcher tel ou tel programme

j'ai acheté un MBP en juillet donc avec ton raisonnement il est pourri avec son SSD postville et ses 4 Go pourtant je suis sur qu'il est pas si pourri que ça pour l'utiliser tous les jours....


les C2D ont de beaux jours devant eux...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2009)

scaryfan a dit:


> Je répond à une question posée : oui, on peut rajouter de la RAM soi-même sans passer par un Apple Reseller... a priori, c'est très facile... il y a un lien sur le site Apple qui l'explique d'ailleurs...
> 
> Et pour un MBP, c'est également expliqué pour le changement de DD et le rajout de RAM... *mais pas pour la batterie*...



Parce que si tu y touches tu perds ta garantie ...

A+


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2009)

gildas1 a dit:


> cela depend ce que tu appelles obsolecence...
> 
> dire qu'un mac ou pc est fini 3 mois apres l'achat c'est restrictif et cela n'a aucun sens, il est obsolete si a tes yeux il ne repond plus a tes attentes ou pour faire marcher tel ou tel programme
> 
> ...



A non il y a méprise , en vu du mieux (pas de ce que tu possèdes) c'est obsolète ( 3 mois c'est pour le PC, mac c'est plus longtemps, ils sortent pas des nouveaux PC toute les semaines). 

Obselete ne veut pas dire pourri ça veut juste dire qu'il y a déjà un ordinateur qui fait mieux, que ce soit en graphique, disque dur, carte mère, processeur .

Ceci dit maintenant la cadence à un peu ralenti 

@Coriolanus : à toi, je sais pu trop ce qu'il en ai maintenant, mais le problème des macs pour les jeux, c'est que les jeux ne sont pas créer pour les macs ou très peu, et quand ils sont rendu compatible c'est pas très bien fait.


----------



## loudovitch (2 Février 2010)

Le renouvellement des macbook pros c'est là!!!!! Dans 2 ou 3 jours! YOUUUUUUUUUUUou
Je suis allé hier dans un magazin Iconcept à Bordeaux tenté par les macbook pros!
Et le vendeur m'a dit d'attendre 2 ou 3 jours! Les nouveaux arrivent! Il avait l'air très sur de lui. Je pense que les magazins sont tenus au courant car là les stocks sont en train d'être approvissionné!
Attendons! Patience!


----------



## dambo (2 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> Le renouvellement des macbook pros c'est là!!!!! Dans 2 ou 3 jours! YOUUUUUUUUUUUou
> Je suis allé hier dans un magazin Iconcept à Bordeaux tenté par les macbook pros!
> Et le vendeur m'a dit d'attendre 2 ou 3 jours! Les nouveaux arrivent! Il avait l'air très sur de lui. Je pense que les magazins sont tenus au courant car là les stocks sont en train d'être approvissionné!
> Attendons! Patience!



Non, les magasins n'en savent pas plus que nous ! Même les vendeurs Apple n'en savent pas plus que nous. Le vendeur parle dans le vent 
Et il y a peu de chance que ça arrive dans 2/3 jours, habituellement les MAJ se font le mardi, donc plutôt 2/3 semaines que 2/3 jours


----------



## Rezv@n (2 Février 2010)

Mon petit frère de 13 ans a réussi facilement à ajouter de la RAM... Donc c'est pas très difficile.


----------



## loudovitch (2 Février 2010)

Et comment peux tu dire qu'ils n'en savent pas plus que nous? Tu travailles chez Apple?


----------



## iZiDoR (2 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> Et comment peux tu dire qu'ils n'en savent pas plus que nous? Tu travailles chez Apple?



Ben c'est comme ça, pas besoin de travailler chez Apple pour savoir ça....

Par exemple pour les nouveaux produits, même le personnel à Cupertino les découvrent en live pendant la keynote....

Tu apprendras à connaitre le culte du secret made-in Apple


----------



## loudovitch (2 Février 2010)

C'est quoi l'interet du vendeur? son but est bien de vendre! donc pourquoi il me dirait d'attendre au lieu de me vendre son macbook pro! Il a balancé l'info à 2 clients avant nous


----------



## divoli (2 Février 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Par exemple pour les nouveaux produits, même le personnel à Cupertino les découvrent en live pendant la keynote....



Voilà. Même Steve Jobs les découvre en live durant la keynote.  Non mais sérieux, faut pas exagérer non plus. 



loudovitch a dit:


> C'est quoi l'interet du vendeur? son but est bien de vendre! donc pourquoi il me dirait d'attendre au lieu de me vendre son macbook pro! Il a balancé l'info à 2 clients avant nous


Pour pas que tu en achètes un maintenant et que dans deux ou trois semaines tu viennes le tanner avec des pleurnicheries du genre: "Ouin, il y a en a des nouveaux plus mieux, j'suis dég."
Ca m'étonnerait que le vendeur le sache, mais comme beaucoup d'entre nous il doit se douter d'une révision prochaine.


----------



## elbrado (2 Février 2010)

On verra bien dans 2/3 jours si le vendeur avait raison ! 

En tout cas, ils commencent à se faire attendre ces mbp !


----------



## loudovitch (2 Février 2010)

Mouai enfin ya quand même une difference entre conseiller d'attendre 1 ou 2 semaine parce qu'il se doute que ça va arriver, et être sur que c'est pour la fin de semaineOn verra les zamis qui c'est ka raison...


----------



## Sylow (2 Février 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Tu sais qu'elle est la durée de vie d'un PC ?
> 
> 3 mois, on considère que 3 mois après l'achat ton portable est déjà dépassé. Vos mac n'échappe pas à la règles ...
> 
> ...



je suis d'accord pour les jeux mais il n'y a pas que les processeurs etc

l'écran du 17, le trackpad sont encore bien avancés par rapport aux concurrents. Mais sur le fond tu as raison !


----------



## divoli (2 Février 2010)

Pour peu qu'il le sache (ce dont je doute), un vendeur n'a absolument pas le droit d'informer ses clients sur une date de mise à jour, il risque gros. Mais bon, si tu veux attendre deux ou trois jours, ça ne mange pas de pain, et puisque de toute façon tu attends...


----------



## iZiDoR (2 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Voilà. Même Steve Jobs les découvre en live durant la keynote.  Non mais sérieux, faut pas exagérer non plus.







Je parlais du "petit" personnel hein


----------



## dambo (3 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> Mouai enfin ya quand même une difference entre conseiller d'attendre 1 ou 2 semaine parce qu'il se doute que ça va arriver, et être sur que c'est pour la fin de semaineOn verra les zamis qui c'est ka raison...



Oui Oui on verra 

(j'en connais un qui va être deçu), ce serait tout simplement étonnant qu'Apple mette à jour sa gamme en fin de semaine  Lors qu'il n'y a pas de keynote, les sorties sont en général pour le mardi !


----------



## daphone (3 Février 2010)

Evidemment on a envie d'y croire ! Mais vraisemblablement , il faudra attendre que l'annonce iPad retombe un peu (quelques semaines) pour redonner un coup de fouet "Apple dans les médias" avec de nouvelles annonces un mardi. En 2010, ils veulent être sur toutes les têtes d'affiche. Et même si j'ai très envie du nouveau macbook pro, ils ne vont pas jouer toutes leur plus grosses cartes d'un coup..


----------



## dambo (3 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Evidemment on a envie d'y croire ! Mais vraisemblablement , il faudra attendre que l'annonce iPad retombe un peu (quelques semaines) pour redonner un coup de fouet "Apple dans les médias" avec de nouvelles annonces un mardi. En 2010, ils veulent être sur toutes les têtes d'affiche. Et même si j'ai très envie du nouveau macbook pro, ils ne vont pas jouer toutes leur plus grosses cartes d'un coup..



Copain 

Pour faire parler d'eux ils ont tout intérêt à étaler les sorties, par exemple :
- MacBook Pro en février
- MacPro en mars
- Re iPad début avril

Je ne pense pas qu'ils mettrons toute la gamme pro à jour en même temps (MBP, MBA, MP), mais je peux évidemment me tromper 
Une annonce mardi prochain ne me parait pas impossible, sur un de ces deux produits, ou sur iLife/iWork.


----------



## daphone (3 Février 2010)

Surtout que iLife et iWork, qui se doivent de sortir tous les ans, arriveront donc bientôt, et c'est un bon moyen de vente avec de nouvelles machines qui en seront équipées. Donc iWork et iLife sortiront juste avant les nouveaux macbook pro ou en même temps. 

Je les vois mal vendre du macbook pro 2010 avec iLife 09 et puis quelques semaines après, sortir une Maj de iLife avec tout un système "mise à jour à 9&#8364; pour ceux qui viennent d'acheter leur macbook pro" etc.. Même si c'est déjà arrivé en octobre 08 (je crois), c'est cas d'exception, ça ne doit pas en devenir une habitude.


----------



## divoli (3 Février 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> bla bla bla





iZiDoR a dit:


> grouik grouik grouik





dambo a dit:


> prout





daphone a dit:


> hi han



Ca va les jeunes, vous avez trouvé un nouveau topic à squatter ? 

C'est bon, personne ne vous a encore repérés.


----------



## Paradise (3 Février 2010)

Pour revenir au Macbook Pro je souhaite enfin j'espère que l'i7 sera de la partie sur le 15" même en option. 

Et même si je suis pas trop optimiste pour mardi prochain je suppose que dans les 2 semaines il y aura des annonces... 

ps: Pourquoi créer une nouveau Topic sur les macbook Pro "2010" alors qu'il existe deja...


----------



## bullrottt (3 Février 2010)

J ai vue quelque part que ilife et iwork sortiraient en Février et que la MAJ des MBP s'effectueraient dans la deuxième quinzaine de Mars...

Je suis deg...


----------



## Dr Troy (3 Février 2010)

Juste comme ça je rappelle qu'on avait eu le droit à la MAJ des Macbook Blanc, iMac, souris sans aucune annonce, ni conférence, juste une update de l'Apple Store.

Donc la seule chose qui reste à faire c'est croiser les doigts et sortir prendre l'air


----------



## melaure (3 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> C'est quoi l'interet du vendeur? son but est bien de vendre! donc pourquoi il me dirait d'attendre au lieu de me vendre son macbook pro! Il a balancé l'info à 2 clients avant nous



Toi, tu n'as encore rien compris au commerce, et surtout à la méthode Apple. C'est touchant de naïveté  :bebe:

Les revendeurs n'ont aucunes infos en avance, et ce depuis un bon moment.  Et effectivement les employés Apple non plus. Les quelques uns qui sont dans la confidence ne parleront pas à la légère, leurs postes étant en jeu en cas de fuite ...


----------



## bullrottt (3 Février 2010)

Dr Troy a dit:


> Juste comme ça je rappelle qu'on avait eu le droit à la MAJ des Macbook Blanc, iMac, souris sans aucune annonce, ni conférence, juste une update de l'Apple Store.
> 
> Donc la seule chose qui reste à faire c'est croiser les doigts et sortir prendre l'air




lol tu as raison, faut croiser les doigts et sortir prendre l'air


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2010)

bullrottt a dit:


> lol tu as raison, faut croiser les doigts et sortir prendre l'air



Oui d'ailleurs je m'en souviens car je devais l'acheter 2 ou 3 jours avant la sortie des nouveaux macbook  et finalement j'ai hésité en me disant bon je vais attendre un peu ( juste le temps de réfléchir, perso je ne dépense pas 800 euros par jours ) et le temps de réfléchir il y a avait les nouveaux macbook  et j'ai pu hésité :d


----------



## dambo (3 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Ca va les jeunes, vous avez trouvé un nouveau topic à squatter ?
> 
> C'est bon, personne ne vous a encore repérés.



T'inquiètes on gère


----------



## bullrottt (3 Février 2010)

Mdr


----------



## golastar (3 Février 2010)

donc en gros on a été viré d'une discussion et on revient ici 
J'me suis dit : "merde j'aurais plus ma lecture en cours quand je n'emmerde !!!"


----------



## Sylow (3 Février 2010)

je peux toujours renvoyer un mail a un modo..la derniere fois il a mit un peu de temps à venir mais pas la prochaine fois.

A bon entendeur !


----------



## jugnin (3 Février 2010)

golastar a dit:


> donc en gros on a été viré d'une discussion et on revient ici
> J'me suis dit : "merde j'aurais plus ma lecture en cours quand je n'emmerde !!!"



Saloperie de jeune.


----------



## rexet (3 Février 2010)

Moi ce que je pige pas dans ces histoires de "vendeurs qui savent mieux que tout le monde" c'est que s'ils détenaient une pareille information ben ils feraient mieux de ne rien dire histoire d'écouler leur stock de "vieux" MBP vu que de toute façon les nouveaux vont s'arracher comme des petits pains les premiers jours. On n'aura jamais vu un vendeur ne pas tenter d'écouler son ancienne marchandise en sachant qu'une nouvelle collection arrive !

Ensuite concernant l'attente de la retombée de l'engouement autour de l'iPad, je ne suis pas si convaincu. En effet de mon point de vu les futurs MBP ne bénéficieront pas d'un nouveau design, les chaines de productions mise en place pour la coque alu devant être rentabilisées. Bref ça sera juste une montée en configuration avec les nouveaux processeurs Intel. De ce constat la mise à jour des MBP ne va pas du tout déchainer la presse générale (je ne parle pas des fanzines dédiés à la pomme) comme peut le faire un tout nouveau produit comme l'iPAD.

Etant donné que l'édition 2010 de Macworld tombe un mardi, jour de prédilection pour les mises à jour du store, je verrais bien les nouveaux MBP à cette date. Même si Apple ne participe plus à cet évènement il pourra ainsi profité de l'effervescence autour de la pomme pour annoncer sa nouvelle génération de portable  !

My 2 cents


----------



## dambo (3 Février 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> je peux toujours renvoyer un mail a un modo..la derniere fois il a mit un peu de temps à venir mais pas la prochaine fois.
> 
> A bon entendeur !



C'était donc toi 
Ca t'apporte quoi ?

Pour ta gouverne il existe un topic pour le prochain MBA (ouvert), le prochain iPhone (sortie prévue dans plusieurs mois, ouvert), le prochain iPad (sortie prévue dans un an, ouvert), alors tu vas pas nous les casser pour les MBP qui sortent dans au pire 4 ou 5 semaines, au mieux mardi prochain ! Ca t'avancerai à quoi ? :mouais:

Si ça te dérange ne vient pas sur le topic !
A bon entendeur 

Edit : Ah j'ai compris, tu as un des derniers modèles et tu as pas envie que ton MBP ne soit plus dans le coup ! Bah fallait le dire  Ca arrive à tout le monde !


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h40 ----------




rexet a dit:


> Moi ce que je pige pas dans ces histoires de "vendeurs qui savent mieux que tout le monde" c'est que s'ils détenaient une pareille information ben ils feraient mieux de ne rien dire histoire d'écouler leur stock de "vieux" MBP vu que de toute façon les nouveaux vont s'arracher comme des petits pains les premiers jours. On n'aura jamais vu un vendeur ne pas tenter d'écouler son ancienne marchandise en sachant qu'une nouvelle collection arrive !
> 
> Ensuite concernant l'attente de la retombée de l'engouement autour de l'iPad, je ne suis pas si convaincu. En effet de mon point de vu les futurs MBP ne bénéficieront pas d'un nouveau design, les chaines de productions mise en place pour la coque alu devant être rentabilisées. Bref ça sera juste une montée en configuration avec les nouveaux processeurs Intel. De ce constat la mise à jour des MBP ne va pas du tout déchainer la presse générale (je ne parle pas des fanzines dédiés à la pomme) comme peut le faire un tout nouveau produit comme l'iPAD.
> 
> ...



Concernant les vendeurs : je pense qu'ils n'ont tout simplement pas envie de voir revenir tous les MBP des 10 derniers jours, de devoir les reprendre pour finalement voir le client repartir avec un nouveau modèle, en lui laissant l'ancien ouvert et utilisé sur les bras 

Pour la MacWorld : je suis bien d'accord pour Mardi prochain. Nous verrons bien


----------



## daphone (3 Février 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> je peux toujours renvoyer un mail a un modo..la derniere fois il a mit un peu de temps à venir mais pas la prochaine fois.
> 
> A bon entendeur !



Quel provocateur ! J'ai cherché l'humour sur ce post au début, mais non rien. On devrait enlever des messages a ton compteur de posts tellement tes interventions sont inutiles et pas les bienvenues. 

Encore un qui n'arrive pas à chier droit aujourd'hui


----------



## golastar (3 Février 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Saloperie de jeune.




Tu sais à la fac parfois les cours sont longs....
Puis j'attends depuis la sortie des macbook la sorties des news macbooks pro pour l'acheter ( je veux un 13 budget 1400 euros ..., donc vu que ca me fait mal le prix je voulais attendre, et vu l'incohérence entre les MBP et le MB je me suis dit ils vont se bouger...) Et j'attends toujours !!!

Ah oui petit détail je suis un futur switcher.

Et au final je m'etais dit la fermeture du topic va m'aider à finir tous les sujets de la partie futurs switchers avant la sortie


----------



## N3ox (3 Février 2010)

À ceux qui disent qu'Apple ne changera pas le design des MBP pour cause de rentabilisation des chaînes de production : vous vous rappelez pas qu'ils ont changé le design de la coque à la dernière maj ? 

D'une part, modifier le design n'implique pas de revoir toute la chaîne, elle est pensée pour être au moins un peu flexible, et d'autre part je pense que c'est déjà pas mal rentabilisé 

Biz, et vive le skuatte de post !


----------



## dambo (3 Février 2010)

N3ox a dit:


> À ceux qui disent qu'Apple ne changera pas le design des MBP pour cause de rentabilisation des chaînes de production : vous vous rappelez pas qu'ils ont changé le design de la coque à la dernière maj ?
> 
> !



Ah bon ? Non je ne crois pas pourtant. De quelles changements parles-tu ?


----------



## N3ox (3 Février 2010)

Ben cache batterie et slot sd card, au hasard...


----------



## dambo (3 Février 2010)

N3ox a dit:


> Ben cache batterie et slot sd card, au hasard...



Ah ok, on ne parlait pas de la même chose alors.
Pour moi un changement de design, c'est le passage du MBP early 2008 au modèle unibody. Ou le passage du MacBook blanc au modèle unibody. Ou alors un changement notable dans l'aspect visuel du produit (vitre, dos alu et format du dernier iMac par exemple)

Il est en effet possible que de petits changements interviennent


----------



## N3ox (3 Février 2010)

Ptète un mac en fibre de carbon? 

J'aimerais surtout qu'ils enlèvent la vilaine charnière en plastique noir qui fait terriblement toc...


----------



## dambo (3 Février 2010)

N3ox a dit:


> Ptète un mac en fibre de carbon?
> 
> J'aimerais surtout qu'ils enlèvent la vilaine charnière en plastique noir qui fait terriblement toc...



C'est vrai que la charnière du MBA est quand même plus jolie ... Nous verrons bien


----------



## schlub (3 Février 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> je peux toujours renvoyer un mail a un modo..la derniere fois il a mit un peu de temps à venir mais pas la prochaine fois.
> 
> A bon entendeur !



Aalbatar !


----------



## daphone (3 Février 2010)

schlub a dit:


> Aalbatar !



Et dire qu'il vient de s'inscrire pour dire ça 

C'est clair, je déteste qu'on vienne me couper les topics sans raison, après je n'ai plus rien à lire aux chiottes


----------



## schlub (4 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Et dire qu'il vient de s'inscrire pour dire ça
> 
> C'est clair, je déteste qu'on vienne me couper les topics sans raison, après je n'ai plus rien à lire aux chiottes


Tu rigole ! Je suis inscrit depuis plus longtemps que toi !


----------



## daphone (4 Février 2010)

schlub a dit:


> Tu rigole ! Je suis inscrit depuis plus longtemps que toi !



Ah mais c'est vrai en plus !  Alors je rectifie : Magnifique première intervention 

On sent le type qui a sa lecture (aux chiottes comme moi) et qui réagit juste pour dire "pas touche"


----------



## iZiDoR (4 Février 2010)

schlub a dit:


> Tu rigole ! Je suis inscrit depuis plus longtemps que toi !



:modo: tu viens d'exploser ton quota de messages à l'année


----------



## xao85 (4 Février 2010)

rexet a dit:


> Etant donné que l'édition 2010 de Macworld tombe un mardi, jour de prédilection pour les mises à jour du store, je verrais bien les nouveaux MBP à cette date. Même si Apple ne participe plus à cet évènement il pourra ainsi profité de l'effervescence autour de la pomme pour annoncer sa nouvelle génération de portable  !
> 
> My 2 cents



Je pense effectivement qu'Apple peut profiter de cette date. Mais avant une sortie,il y a toujours plein de rumeurs sur MacG et autres sites mac et pour l'instant y en a eu qu'une cette semaine concernant les nouveaux macbook pro.  Vous me direz c'est toujours ça, quand on regarde le mois de Janvier c'était la traversé du désert pour les macbook!


----------



## rexet (4 Février 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Je pense effectivement qu'Apple peut profiter de cette date. Mais avant une sortie,il y a toujours plein de rumeurs sur MacG et autres sites mac et pour l'instant y en a eu qu'une cette semaine concernant les nouveaux macbook pro.  Vous me direz c'est toujours ça, quand on regarde le mois de Janvier c'était la traversé du désert pour les macbook!


Je pense aussi que c'est dû au fait qu'il n'y a pas grand chose à dire à part les nouveaux processeurs Intel et spéculer sur une éventuelle carte graphique dédiée  !
Et il y avait déjà eu une "fuite" quand ils avaient trouvé les nouvelles références des futurs MBP dans Snow.


----------



## Dementia (4 Février 2010)

Bonjour, 
Voilà, comme beaucoup j'attends avec impatience les mbp. Je vais enfin passer enfin sur mac, ( depuis des années j'attends ca et la je suis prêt  ).
Je ne vais pas encore dire :" quand vont ils arriver ?". On a plus qu'à attendre un point c'est tout. 

Bon tout ca pour dire que je me pose une question; pourquoi n'a t'on pas droit à une carte graphique plus puissante? Bon on ne prends pas mac pour les jeux de toute façon. Mais quand on monte à des prix d'environ 2000/2200 euros, je trouve qu'une carte graphique plus puissante serait assez normal vu le prix. Et je voulais savoir si selon vous tout ca était voulu ou non. Genre s'ils se mettent à sortir des grosses CG cela va attirer une clientèle différente que la clientèle actuelle. Voila c'est peut être parler pour ne rien dire mais je me dis que vu le prix d'un mac, ( prix justifié car mac y a pas mieux, avis perso) , ben une carte graphique plus puissante leur permettrait d'être toujours dans la course contre d'autres pc, car les constructeurs savent qu'en proposant des configurations plus lourdes ben les gens seront peut être plus tenté. Enfin voilà, je me fais mes demandes et mes réponses en fait mdr, mais dîtes moi ce que vous en pensez. Merci


----------



## bullrottt (4 Février 2010)

Dementia a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Voilà, comme beaucoup j'attends avec impatience les mbp. Je vais enfin passer enfin sur mac, ( depuis des années j'attends ca et la je suis prêt  ).
> Je ne vais pas encore dire :" quand vont ils arriver ?". On a plus qu'à attendre un point c'est tout.
> 
> Bon tout ca pour dire que je me pose une question; pourquoi n'a t'on pas droit à une carte graphique plus puissante? Bon on ne prends pas mac pour les jeux de toute façon. Mais quand on monte à des prix d'environ 2000/2200 euros, je trouve qu'une carte graphique plus puissante serait assez normal vu le prix. Et je voulais savoir si selon vous tout ca était voulu ou non. Genre s'ils se mettent à sortir des grosses CG cela va attirer une clientèle différente que la clientèle actuelle. Voila c'est peut être parler pour ne rien dire mais je me dis que vu le prix d'un mac, ( prix justifié car mac y a pas mieux, avis perso) , ben une carte graphique plus puissante leur permettrait d'être toujours dans la course contre d'autres pc, car les constructeurs savent qu'en proposant des configurations plus lourdes ben les gens seront peut être plus tenté. Enfin voilà, je me fais mes demandes et mes réponses en fait mdr, mais dîtes moi ce que vous en pensez. Merci



Bonjour,

Pourquoi écrivez vous si petit ?
pour être honnète, j ai lu les deux première ligne, ça ma gavé, j ai arrêté
selectionnez tout est changer la taille...


----------



## Dr Troy (4 Février 2010)

Dementia a dit:


> Bon tout ca pour dire que je me pose une question; pourquoi n'a t'on pas droit à une carte graphique plus puissante? Bon on ne prends pas mac pour les jeux de toute façon. Mais quand on monte à des prix d'environ 2000/2200 euros, je trouve qu'une carte graphique plus puissante serait assez normal vu le prix. Et je voulais savoir si selon vous tout ca était voulu ou non. Genre s'ils se mettent à sortir des grosses CG cela va attirer une clientèle différente que la clientèle actuelle.



Il y a un paramètre à prendre en compte, c'est la conception des cartes graphiques en terme d'intégration (aussi bien physiquement qu'au niveau logiciel), ça prend du temps et beaucoup d'argent.

Personnellement je préfère avoir une carte moins puissante qui ne plante pas (ou moins) et ne surchauffe pas (et vu la taille et la finesse des Macbook Pro ce n'est pas une mince affaire).

Sans parler de l'autonomie du portable (c'est un des composants qui consomme le plus).


----------



## dambo (4 Février 2010)

Dr Troy a dit:


> Il y a un paramètre à prendre en compte, c'est la conception des cartes graphiques en terme d'intégration (aussi bien physiquement qu'au niveau logiciel), ça prend du temps et beaucoup d'argent.
> 
> Personnellement je préfère avoir une carte moins puissante qui ne plante pas (ou moins) et ne surchauffe pas (et vu la taille et la finesse des Macbook Pro ce n'est pas une mince affaire).
> 
> Sans parler de l'autonomie du portable (c'est un des composants qui consomme le plus).



Je suis bien d'accord !

Mais dans ce cas il pourrait peut-être revoir le prix des machines non


----------



## Dementia (4 Février 2010)

Désolé bullrott, quand j'ai écris et que j'ai revu mon message, la taille était normale et la en voulant lire la réponse ben c'était tout ptit :s, je ne sais pas pourquoi. Oui l'autonomie dépend beaucoup de la carte, ca doit surement être pour ca égaleemnt. Et puis bon j'ai relu que les composants d'un mac n'était que des composants haut de gamme et que cela justifiait beaucoup du prix.  Merci de la réponse . J'ai parlé sans trop connaitre mon sujet en fait  lol.  Merci pour la réponse. J'aime bien car sur ce forum ben les gens répondent et sont sympathique, car bien souvent on tombe sur un pro pc qui va enfoncer les mac à fond et inversement. Ici on répond de façon honnête et j'aime ca. Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h48 ----------

je comprends plus rien ca ne marche plus :/


----------



## golastar (4 Février 2010)

Dementia a dit:


> Désolé bullrott, quand j'ai écris et que j'ai revu mon message, la taille était normale et la en voulant lire la réponse ben c'était tout ptit :s, je ne sais pas pourquoi. Oui l'autonomie dépend beaucoup de la carte, ca doit surement être pour ca égaleemnt. Et puis bon j'ai relu que les composants d'un mac n'était que des composants haut de gamme et que cela justifiait beaucoup du prix.  Merci de la réponse . J'ai parlé sans trop connaitre mon sujet en fait  lol.  Merci pour la réponse. J'aime bien car sur ce forum ben les gens répondent et sont sympathique, car bien souvent on tombe sur un pro pc qui va enfoncer les mac à fond et inversement. Ici on répond de façon honnête et j'aime ca. Merci
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h48 ----------
> 
> je comprends plus rien ca ne marche plus :/





A mon avis c'est plutot ta police que la taille !!!


----------



## Dementia (4 Février 2010)

Ben en fait je comprends plus. En lancant avec safari la police est toute petite, en lancant par IE c'est normal, et firefox c'est tout en italique très petit :s. Enfin bon c'est pas grave mais c'est chiant. Vivement les mbp, je n'aurai plus de problèmes


----------



## dambo (4 Février 2010)

Dementia a dit:


> Ben en fait je comprends plus. En lancant avec safari la police est toute petite, en lancant par IE c'est normal, et firefox c'est tout en italique très petit :s. Enfin bon c'est pas grave mais c'est chiant. Vivement les mbp, je n'aurai plus de problèmes



IE ? Qu'est ce que c'est que ça ? :rateau:
Si tu passes à Mac OS X il va falloir que tu abandonnes ce navigateur ... pas de version Mac (et c'est tant mieux)


----------



## Fìx (4 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> IE ? Qu'est ce que c'est que ça ? :rateau:
> Si tu passes à Mac OS X il va falloir que tu abandonnes ce navigateur ... *pas de version Mac* (et c'est tant mieux)



J'en ai connu une sous Tiger moi...  (maintenant j'sais pas si ça a suivi depuis... mais ça éxiste [ou A éxisté], c'est sûr!  )

EDIT :

La preuve! 



​

Moche hein?!


----------



## Dementia (4 Février 2010)

lol oui :s. Oui mais c'est que je vais bientôt passer sur mac, j'attends les mbps. Et en attendant je me sers de safari,même si il reste différent de celui sur mac, mais ca me donne encore plus envie , c'est long d'attendre. 

Je ne sais pas pourquoi je n'ai pas craqué avant. J'étais partant puis au dernier moment les pro pc arrivaient à me dissuader. Je regardais les keynote, je bavais devant les applestore, mais la cette fois j'en peux plus d'attendre !!  

Les pc comment vraiment à me lasser.  Je ne connais pas une personne qui a été déçue de changer.


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (4 Février 2010)

Dementia a dit:


> lol oui :s. Oui mais c'est que je vais bientôt passer sur mac, j'attends les mbps. Et en attendant je me sers de safari,même si il reste différent de celui sur mac, mais ca me donne encore plus envie , c'est long d'attendre.
> 
> Je ne sais pas pourquoi je n'ai pas craqué avant. J'étais partant puis au dernier moment les pro pc arrivaient à me dissuader. Je regardais les keynote, je bavais devant les applestore, mais la cette fois j'en peux plus d'attendre !!
> 
> Les pc comment vraiment à me lasser.  Je ne connais pas une personne qui a été déçue de changer.



Différent de sur MAC je suis pas si sur, mais bon de toute façon pourquoi mais pourquoi utiliser IE sur un ordi, firefox est bien mieux et surtout universel personnalisable performant ...
Et si certains ose dire problème de site écrit pour être sous IE et bien je dis encore firefox, avec un petit module qui fait croire au site que tu es sur IE ... mon lycée avait un truc qui me bloquait mais en fait non  ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h07 ----------

Et sinon ce n'est pas parce que tu es sur windaube que ça bug 90% des erreur de windaube proviennent de l'utilisateur ... je suis pas sur que le fait de passer sur MAC t'empêche de faire des conneries, bon certes le systeme est peut être mieux conçu pour le neophite... mais reste toujours que l'erreur est humaine
Et de toute façon tu ne dois passer sur MAC pour cette raison enfin j'espère


----------



## Dementia (4 Février 2010)

Ah mais j'ai rarement des bugs sous windows, ca fait plus de 15 ans que je l'utilise et je n'ai jamais eu à m'en plaindre, j'ai de la chance d'avoir un ami assembleur qui m'a beaucoup appris sur les pc, donc j'arrive pas mal à bidouiller dessus. Mais c'est juste que j'ai envie d'une autre experience, mac m'attire depuis longtemps alors je vais me lancer.  Clair que les bugs viennent de l'utilisateur,  je passais tellement de temps à aller fouiner partout à l'interieur que je faisais tout buger lol.  Mais j'ai juste envie d'une nouvelle experience.  J'espère ne pas être déçu


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (4 Février 2010)

Dementia a dit:


> Ah mais j'ai rarement des bugs sous windows, ca fait plus de 15 ans que je l'utilise et je n'ai jamais eu à m'en plaindre, j'ai de la chance d'avoir un ami assembleur qui m'a beaucoup appris sur les pc, donc j'arrive pas mal à bidouiller dessus. Mais c'est juste que j'ai envie d'une autre experience, mac m'attire depuis longtemps alors je vais me lancer.  Clair que les bugs viennent de l'utilisateur,  je passais tellement de temps à aller fouiner partout à l'interieur que je faisais tout buger lol.  Mais j'ai juste envie d'une nouvelle experience.  J'espère ne pas être déçu



je pense être dans le même cas que toi les bug étaient aussi plus provoqué volontairement de mon côté aussi
bidouillant sur windows je suis passé à linux pour avoir plus à .... 
et maintenant je voulais de nouveau une bonne machine fiable pour les cours (mon besoin a changé... mais je pense que je vais pas non plus renier linux, j'ai passé vraiment de bonne(avec le recul ) soirée à faire de la commande dans tous les sens du ssh et autre .... )


----------



## loudovitch (5 Février 2010)

bon en effet pas de macbook pro cette semaine! Quel naif suis-je! Le vendeur m'a bien pris pour un neuneu mais mafois je vais quand même attendre!
Ma mère qui connait le fils du père de la cousine du neuveu de la belle-soeur d'un des employés de apple m'a dit que ce serait pour mardi pro la MAJ! 
voilà le résultat je suis pas du tout patient comme gars alors je pète un câble!


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (5 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> bon en effet pas de macbook pro cette semaine! Quel naif suis-je! Le vendeur m'a bien pris pour un neuneu mais mafois je vais quand même attendre!
> Ma mère qui connait le fils du père de la cousine du neuveu de la belle-soeur d'un des employés de apple m'a dit que ce serait pour mardi pro la MAJ!
> voilà le résultat je suis pas du tout patient comme gars alors je pète un câble!



les employé de apple ne savent absolument rien de plus que nous et même parfois moins ...
sur la date de sortie j'entends


----------



## dambo (5 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> bon en effet pas de macbook pro cette semaine! Quel naif suis-je! Le vendeur m'a bien pris pour un neuneu mais mafois je vais quand même attendre!
> Ma mère qui connait le fils du père de la cousine du neuveu de la belle-soeur d'un des employés de apple m'a dit que ce serait pour mardi pro la MAJ!
> voilà le résultat je suis pas du tout patient comme gars alors je pète un câble!



Je te l'avais bien dit 
Par contre pour mardi prochain il y a plus de chance. J'y crois moyennement, je pense plutôt à la semaine suivante, mais espérons


----------



## loudovitch (5 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Je te l'avais bien dit
> Par contre pour mardi prochain il y a plus de chance. J'y crois moyennement, je pense plutôt à la semaine suivante, mais espérons


je suis nouveau tu sais dans l'univers mac! j'ai toujours eté sur pc!
tu penses quand même sérieusement pour ce mois-ci? Finalement maintenant yen a pas mal qui parlent de la MAJ pour juin!


----------



## dambo (5 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> je suis nouveau tu sais dans l'univers mac! j'ai toujours eté sur pc!
> tu penses quand même sérieusement pour ce mois-ci? Finalement maintenant yen a pas mal qui parlent de la MAJ pour juin!



Oui pour juin, pourquoi pas pour décembre 
Non sérieusement, les MBP devraient être mis à jour très prochainement, pour plusieurs raisons :
- on arrive à la moyenne de la MAJ (245 jours, on est à 243 je crois)
- la concurrence à présenter les gammes Core i et Apple est à la traîne sur ce point.
- le prix du matos n'est plus du tout en rapport avec les composants proposés
- il y a depuis novembre une vraie incohérence de la gamme avec le macbook blanc

A cela s'ajoute quelques rumeurs, des fuites chez intel, la présence de la référence des prochains MBP sans la dernière MAJ de Snow Leopard, et la news très récente de MacGeneration sur les nouveautés Apple à venir.

Apple ne peut plus se permettre d'attendre très longtemps, le MBP est un produit phare et il est vraiment à la traîne. Là les médias sont tous sur l'iPad, je pense qu'il faut attendre encore une petite semaine pour ce que ça se tasse, ensuite le champ sera libre pour les MacPro, MacBook Pro, iLife, iWork et Aperture. Un peu de nouveauté avant le mise à disposition des iPad !

Disons qu'au plus tard, il devrait sortir dernière semaine de mars (mais ça me paraît vraiment tard, ce serait dans ce cas le plus long délail qu'il n'y ai jamais eu entre deux MAJ de MBP), au plus tôt mardi prochain ! Mi-février me paraît être un bon compromis, même si j'espère les voir arriver sur le store dès mardi prochain


----------



## divoli (5 Février 2010)

Pas forcément en juin, mais d'ici le courant février à fin juin, on va dire. Le deuxième trimestre est une période faste pour Apple, les portables sont souvent renouvelés durant cette période, ça m'étonnerait qu'Apple rate le coche.

J'espère surtout qu'Apple ne va pas sortir des produits bâclés et problématiques, avec des échanges à n'en plus finir et des délais de livraison s'étalant sur des semaines. Il va falloir être méfiant, surtout si Apple a mis le paquet sur le développement de l'iPad et du prochain iPhone en négligeant les autres produits.


----------



## Fìx (5 Février 2010)

Et tout le monde se fout de ma magnifique capture!


----------



## divoli (5 Février 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Et tout le monde se fout de ma magnifique capture!


On s'en tamponne, de ta vieillerie. 

Le développement d'Internet Explorer pour Mac a été stoppé en 2003. Mais fût une époque où les Mac étaient fournis avec Internet Explorer et Outlook, avant d'être remplacés par Safari et Mail.app.


----------



## dambo (5 Février 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Et tout le monde se fout de ma magnifique capture!


Pas du tout ! 

Je savais qu'IE tournait sous OS X, c'est le premier navigateur que j'ai laissé sur un Mac :rateau: (c'était sous 10.0 je crois), mais ça fait quelques temps qu'il n'est plus développé et il n'est plus téléchargeable sur le site de microsoft, ni utilisable sur Snow Leopard (d'ailleurs sur aucun Mac Intel sans Rosetta il semble), et encore faut-il trouver un lien pour le télécharger quelque part, pour avoir une version vieille d'il y a 5 ans lol :love:

C'est pour ça que j'ai précisé à notre ami qu'IE n'était pas présent sur OS X 

En tout cas tu as raison .... c'est très moche


----------



## Fìx (5 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> et encore faut-il trouver un lien pour le télécharger quelque part



J'peux le glisser dans un .dmg et le mettre en ligne si tu y tiens!  


_(et rien que pour te donner tord!! Mouahaha!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )_


----------



## dambo (5 Février 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> J'peux le glisser dans un .dmg et le mettre en ligne si tu y tiens!
> 
> 
> _(et rien que pour te donner tord!! Mouahaha!!
> ...



Sans dec ? ça me tente bien 
Ca me rappelerait de bon souvenir, et puis tout le forum pourrait profiter du browser :love:


----------



## Fìx (5 Février 2010)

Finalement j'ai la flemme! 

T'as gagné, il est introuvable sur le net ok...   _(...gnagnagnagna!! )_


----------



## dambo (5 Février 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Finalement j'ai la flemme!
> 
> T'as gagné, il est introuvable sur le net ok...   _(...gnagnagnagna!! )_



Il est là, IE 5 :love:

http://internet-explorer.en.softonic.com/mac

Et toutes les versions, ici :
http://mac.oldapps.com/internet_explorer.php

Bon download à tous 

Edit : c'est d'enfer, je viens de lancer l'installateur, voilà ce qu'il me met :
_Cette nouvelle version de Internet Explorer 5.2.3 bénéficie d'une plus grande stabilité et résout les problèmes de sécurité les plus récents. Pour plus de détails, visitez http://www.microsoft.com/mac._

Notez que sur le deuxième lien on peut même downloader les vieilles versions d'IE de 1996


----------



## Fìx (5 Février 2010)

*AH AH AH?!!...QUOIQUE!!!! *    



Voilà...voilà... voilà... 





-------------------------

Et sinon, les nouveaux MBP?


----------



## dambo (5 Février 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> *
> 
> Et sinon, les nouveaux MBP? *


*

Ils seront fournis avec Safari 4 *


----------



## Fìx (5 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Ils seront fournis avec Safari 4



Ou avec le 5.... voire même le 6... (ça dépendra de leur date de sortie!   )



Ceux qui attendent la MÀJ pour s'en offrir un, ça va en c'moment?


----------



## loudovitch (5 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> On s'en tamponne, de ta vieillerie.
> 
> Le développement d'Internet Explorer pour Mac a été stoppé en 2003. Mais fût une époque où les Mac étaient fournis avec Internet Explorer et Outlook, avant d'être remplacés par Safari et Mail.app.


Et sur la mise à jour des macbook pros, vous pensez à quoi?
Pour vous le changement va être énorme?
Et par contre ils devraient pas toucher au design non?


----------



## Kinesam (5 Février 2010)

Je crois que je suis TRÈS heureux de ne pas avoir connu cette époque où IE était dispo sur Mac!!! ^^
( ça me donne des frissons :s )

Moi je pense que :
 la batterie seras optimisée
 processeurs i5 pour les 13' & 15' et i7 pour le 17'
 meilleure carte graphique
 plus grande capacité du HDD et SSD moins cher
 pas sur: USB 3.0

Voilà mes suppositions=)
Qu'en pensez vous?


----------



## Dementia (5 Février 2010)

Ahh vivement 
Par contre l'i7 sur le 17 ca m'étonnerait :s. Je l'espère mais bon .. ca risquerait surement de diminuer l'autonomie un peu. L'usb 3 j'y crois qu'à moitié aussi. 
De toute façon il n'y a plus qu'à attendre  pfff c'est long. Ca se trouve on sera tous déçu lol.Y a plus qu'à attendre snif lol


----------



## Ekow (5 Février 2010)

Moi je crois pas du tout a l'usb 3 pour les prochains mbp. Encore trop jeune a mon avis mais peut être une surprise (bonne ?)


----------



## Dementia (5 Février 2010)

Ohhh ca y est il est enfin dévoilé . Tout ce que j'attendais !!!
	

		
			
		

		
	

Voir la pièce jointe 23938

	

		
			
		

		
	
      Oui c'est un ptit craquage, à force je pète un peu les plombs  lol !!!!   J'en ai marre d'attendre mais on a pas le choix !!!


----------



## Kinesam (5 Février 2010)

Dementia a dit:


> Par contre l'i7 sur le 17 ca m'étonnerait :s. Je l'espère mais bon .. ca risquerait surement de diminuer l'autonomie un peu.



Moi j'y crois parce que oui ce processeur consomme plus : mais le MBP 17' à beaucoup plus de place pour une plus grande batterie ce qui équilibre =)

Et pour l'USB 3.0 j'y crois pas trop non plus mais on sait jamais ce serait génial vu que c'est plus rapide que le FW


----------



## golastar (5 Février 2010)

J'ai un renseignement qui vaut ce qu'il vaut, comme je vous ai dis précédemment je suis étudiant et je travaille en même temps dans une société de grande distribution.

Concernant les MPB, j'ai regardé pour les 13 car c'est ceux qui m'intéressent, nous n'en avons plus en entrepôt national, et on a aucune date d'arrivée, c'est à dire pour ceux qui connaissent pas les techniques de gestions du stock dans ses sociétés 2 possibilités possibles:
- soit une fin de série et donc les sociétés n'envoient plus le matériel
- soit des problèmes d'approvisionnement souvent dus à des ruptures momentanées...

On a donc comme simple possibilités de faire des demandes auprès de la centrale pièce par pièce en comptant 3 semaines de délais...

Je ne pense pas qu'il y ai des ruptures ou des problèmes d'approvisionnement pour ce produit.
Après bien-sur ces solutions ne sont données qu'à titre indicatif et n'ont aucune valeur précise... Il se peut que ce soit autre chose...


Si vous le souhaitez demain je peux regarder pour les autres modèles...


----------



## loudovitch (5 Février 2010)

golastar a dit:


> J'ai un renseignement qui vaut ce qu'il vaut, comme je vous ai dis précédemment je suis étudiant et je travaille en même temps dans une société de grande distribution.
> 
> Concernant les MPB, j'ai regardé pour les 13 car c'est ceux qui m'intéressent, nous n'en avons plus en entrepôt national, et on a aucune date d'arrivée, c'est à dire pour ceux qui connaissent pas les techniques de gestions du stock dans ses sociétés 2 possibilités possibles:
> - soit une fin de série et donc les sociétés n'envoient plus le matériel
> ...


Donc tu penses aux nouveaux MBP? Si tu peux ouai renseigne toi demain pour le 15 et le 17! si ya pas non plus...ptetre une bonne nouvelle mardi prochain!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h11 ----------

Petite ou grosse info...a voir! 
Un mec qui est au canada a laissé un msg sur un forum pour dire qu'il n'y avait plus de macbook pro dispo dans les chaines de distribution!!! Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaardi! vite!


----------



## schlub (5 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> Donc tu penses aux nouveaux MBP? Si tu peux ouai renseigne toi demain pour le 15 et le 17! si ya pas non plus...ptetre une bonne nouvelle mardi prochain!
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h11 ----------
> 
> ...




Ahhhhhhhh ! :rateau:


----------



## iZiDoR (5 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> il n'y avait plus de macbook pro dispo dans les chaines de distribution!!!!



Sûrement des mbp qui scintillent...


----------



## elbrado (5 Février 2010)

golastar a dit:


> Si vous le souhaitez demain je peux regarder pour les autres modèles...



Mais bien sur, il faut absolument que tu regardes pour les 15 et 17 !!! 
Pfffff, pourquoi t'as pas regardé aujourd'hui ? Un peu d'initiative que diable !


----------



## loudovitch (5 Février 2010)

Autre info...de merde!
toujours sur un forum(j'en fais le tour!), un mec qui est aux US a été dans l'applestore aujourd'hui et il y en avait toujours en stock, et pi le vendeur lui a dit qu'il voyait bien le renouvellement pour cet eté!
C'est la fête à la culotte!
Tu vas nous bousiller les neurones steve!


----------



## daphone (6 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> Autre info...de merde!
> toujours sur un forum(j'en fais le tour!), un mec qui est aux US a été dans l'applestore aujourd'hui et il y en avait toujours en stock, et pi le vendeur lui a dit qu*'il voyait bien* le renouvellement pour cet eté!



Qu'il s'achète des lunettes... En clair il en sait rien... Un vendeur de l'Apple Store m'a dit il y a quelques semaines (avant noël) que ça ne devait pas tarder... comme quoi.

En tout cas deux références déjà, les 6.1 et les 6.2 existent quelque part depuis longtemps...


----------



## loudovitch (6 Février 2010)

OUAOU grosse info! En australie les vendeurs d'un apple store ont affirmé que la sortie c'est pour mardi pro! Et pi ils ont même dit 4core! 
Je suis la dame pipi qui apporte  les bonnes nouvelles!*
Mais 4core???


----------



## Dementia (6 Février 2010)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH enfin une bonne nouvelle . Mais 4Core je comprends pas trop


----------



## Dr Troy (6 Février 2010)

Les 4Core, c'est la gamme i5 / i7 (4 coeurs au lieu de 2 sur les Core 2 Duo).

Mardi prochain, c'est la rumeur la plus tangible. Après qu'un employé de l'Apple Store te l'annonce, ça me paraît un peu gros... Enfin bon, en espérant que tu aies raison, j'aurais bien besoin de changer mon PowerBook :rateau:


----------



## xao85 (6 Février 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Je pense effectivement qu'Apple peut profiter de cette date. Mais avant une sortie,il y a toujours plein de rumeurs sur MacG et autres sites mac et pour l'instant y en a eu qu'une cette semaine concernant les nouveaux macbook pro.  Vous me direz c'est toujours ça, quand on regarde le mois de Janvier c'était la traversé du désert pour les macbook!



http://www.mac4ever.com/news/51685/nouveaux_macbookpro_sortie_imminente/

Les rumeurs commencent à tomber, ça sent bon!:love:

Comme je l'avais dit une mis à jour ce précède tjs de nombreuses rumeurs, donc je le dis c'est pour CETTE SEMAINE!  Casi sur!


----------



## Jeromac (6 Février 2010)

Par contre pour les 4 coeurs, il me semble que les Core i5 et i7 aient bien 4 coeurs pour les déclinaisons "desktop", par contre pour les portables, ça reste du 2 curs non ?

M'enfin, vaut mieux un gros cur que plein de petits curs froids :rose:

Bon je commence à me lasser des infos-rumeurs du type "embarquera un Core i7", on s'en doute un ptit peu qu'ils vont pas mettre des Pentium 3 dans les prochains MBP... moi j'aimerai bien un peu de rumeur concernant la partie graphique de ces nouvelles bêtes :love:

Si on a encore droit à la 9600M GT, alors là je ne comprendrais pas.


----------



## schlub (6 Février 2010)

J'ai entendu dire qu'ils seront commercialisés début/mi mars. 

Macbook -> Core i3
Macbook pro -> Core i5


----------



## loudovitch (6 Février 2010)

schlub a dit:


> J'ai entendu dire qu'ils seront commercialisés début/mi mars.
> 
> Macbook -> Core i3
> Macbook pro -> Core i5


Mais Schlub donne tes sources! Qui t'as entendu dire? Logiquement ils les commercialiserai immédiatement


----------



## arrakiss (6 Février 2010)

j'ai entendu dire....ahah cool merci !


----------



## Dr Troy (6 Février 2010)

J'ai entendu dire qu'il paraîtrait que ça a déjà été dit pas mal de fois.


----------



## Paradise (6 Février 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> http://www.mac4ever.com/news/51685/nouveaux_macbookpro_sortie_imminente/
> 
> Les rumeurs commencent à tomber, ça sent bon!:love:
> 
> Comme je l'avais dit une mis à jour ce précède tjs de nombreuses rumeurs, donc je le dis c'est pour CETTE SEMAINE!  Casi sur!



C'est pas aux vieux singes qu'on apprend à faire la grimace  
Le reportage photo sera de la partie à l'arrivz des nouveaux Macbook Pro 13" et 15" j'espère une annonce mardi + le temps de livraison


----------



## elbrado (6 Février 2010)

Au prix où ils vendent les mbp en ce moment, je trouve ça scandaleux par rapport à ce qui se fait de l'autre coté. Ex : http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00096919.html

Alors ils feraient bien de se bouger de sortir les nouveaux...


----------



## schlub (6 Février 2010)

C'est le patron d'une entreprise premium reseller qui a été informer par ses fournisseurs (Apple®). Voila !


----------



## Paradise (6 Février 2010)

elbrado a dit:


> Au prix où ils vendent les mbp en ce moment, je trouve ça scandaleux par rapport à ce qui se fait de l'autre coté. Ex : http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00096919.html
> 
> Alors ils feraient bien de se bouger de sortir les nouveaux...



Encore un qui utilise son mac comme un pc... Pourquoi comparer des choses pas comparable, si tu cherche le prix c'est pas chez Apple qui faut acheter...


----------



## xao85 (6 Février 2010)

schlub a dit:


> J'ai entendu dire qu'ils seront commercialisés début/mi mars.
> 
> Macbook -> Core i3
> Macbook pro -> Core i5



Moi aussi j'avais lu ça, sur une ancienne news. Mais là entre la macworld, la news de macG et de mac4ever, et la personne qui a eu des infos sur l'australie. Ca commence à faire bcp... 

Et depuis que je suis la sortie de nouveau produits apple, ça se passe toujours un peu comme ça, deux trois fuites avant la sortie... 

Enfin j'espère ne pas me tromper sinon vous pourrez me maudire!


----------



## elbrado (6 Février 2010)

Paradise a dit:


> Encore un qui utilise son mac comme un pc... Pourquoi comparer des choses pas comparable, si tu cherche le prix c'est pas chez Apple qui faut acheter...




J'utilise pas mon mac comme un pc puisque je n'ai pas de mac.... Cela dit, je ferais les memes choses avec un mac qu'avec un PC.

Je ne  cherche pas l'ordinateur au plus bas prix, mais je trouve simplement que vendre un ordinateur avec des composants "_dépassés_" le double d'un autre à jour est purement scandaleux (vu que je ne suis pas Rockefeller, j'essai de faire un minimum attention à mes depenses.)

Apres peut etre que quand j'aurais eu un mac pendant 5 ans j'aurais le meme avis que toi, mais pour l'instant je me vois pas acheter un mbp à ce prix là sans une bonne mise a jour.


----------



## loudovitch (6 Février 2010)

Le probleme c'est que tout le monde ne se met pas d'accord sur les dates! Et entre fevrier et juin ça fait une trotte à poirauter, surtout quand on attend depuis novembre!


----------



## Paradise (6 Février 2010)

elbrado a dit:


> Apres peut etre que quand j'aurais eu un mac pendant 5 ans j'aurais le meme avis que toi, mais pour l'instant je me vois pas acheter un mbp à ce prix là sans une bonne mise a jour.



C'est plus 12 ans de mac et une utilisation professionnelle 
Je te comprend et te souhaite longue vie sur mac.

Bon Bha à je regarderais le store mardi vers 11h30 ...


----------



## xao85 (6 Février 2010)

Paradise a dit:


> C'est plus 12 ans de mac et une utilisation professionnelle
> Je te comprend et te souhaite longue vie sur mac.
> 
> Bon Bha à je regarderais le store mardi vers 11h30 ...



En général 12h... tu seras sur, avec une réouverture vers 14h!


----------



## gildas1 (6 Février 2010)

elbrado a dit:


> Je ne  cherche pas l'ordinateur au plus bas prix, mais je trouve simplement que vendre un ordinateur avec des composants "_dépassés_" le double d'un autre à jour est purement scandaleux (vu que je ne suis pas Rockefeller, j'essai de faire un minimum attention à mes depenses.)




Ne compare windaube et Mac OS, oui tu veux faire pareil mais est ce que les besoins en ressources sont les mêmes?

Crois tu que l'on juge un systeme par son materiel?

Si je te vends un ensemble octo processeurs avec 16 Go De DDR3
tu prends???
Mais j'oublie de te dire que l'OS pompe 6 processeurs à 100% et 14 Go
Mais je pense que vu que tu juges par le matossans relativisé tu prends toujours, nan???


:love::love::love::love:


----------



## Dementia (6 Février 2010)

Allez courage, patience, c'est pour bientôt  
L'i7 sur le 17 ca doit être pas mal 
On verra bien.  J'ai l'impression qu'au niveau des prix, on sera proche des 2500 :s , c'est une impression que j'ai.


----------



## daphone (6 Février 2010)

Mardi, ça serait vraiment bien...


----------



## shenrone (6 Février 2010)

Punaise je commence à me languir, j'ai vendu mon macbook en juin dernier, mais la mise à jour n'a pas apporté ce que j'attendais....

Donc j'attend depuis juin...:mouais:


----------



## xao85 (6 Février 2010)

Je viens de savoir cette après midi que je bénéficiais d'une offre commercial suite à un CERTAINS nombre de problème avec mon macbook pro. Je devrais recevoir la lettre du SAV de la fnac dans la semaine. 

Donc je suis de tout coeur avec vous pour que ces macbook pro sortent!


----------



## loudovitch (6 Février 2010)

golastar a dit:


> J'ai un renseignement qui vaut ce qu'il vaut, comme je vous ai dis précédemment je suis étudiant et je travaille en même temps dans une société de grande distribution.
> 
> Concernant les MPB, j'ai regardé pour les 13 car c'est ceux qui m'intéressent, nous n'en avons plus en entrepôt national, et on a aucune date d'arrivée, c'est à dire pour ceux qui connaissent pas les techniques de gestions du stock dans ses sociétés 2 possibilités possibles:
> - soit une fin de série et donc les sociétés n'envoient plus le matériel
> ...


Salut l"ami! T'es tu renseigné alors aujourd'hui?


----------



## xao85 (6 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> Salut l"ami! T'es tu renseigné alors aujourd'hui?



Oui les 15, ils en sont où?


----------



## loudovitch (6 Février 2010)

J'etais chez iconcept cet aprem ben ils ont pas d'info! honnetes! mais sont casi sùr pour ce mois et même semaine pro! l'habitude à force...Mais juin non! ce serait bien trop tard!


----------



## daphone (6 Février 2010)

Nous attendons des early 2010, pas des late ! Sérieux j'ai peur qu'ils ne renouvèlent en premier que le 17...


----------



## N3ox (6 Février 2010)

Et les 13 ?? :x

N'empêche qu'il ne serait pas tellement étonnant qu'ils ne renouvellent que les 17...


----------



## xao85 (6 Février 2010)

Non, ils feront tous les MacBook pro en même temps. C'est sur.


----------



## loudovitch (6 Février 2010)

Alors moi j ai une question; est ce que ça ne sent pas mauvais le fait qu'Apple ne participe pas à la MacWorld???
Ptetre en effet que ça ne va pas être pour tout de suite ce renouvellement...
En general entre les rumeurs et le moment ou ça sort faut compter 1 mois


----------



## Jerome017 (7 Février 2010)

Euh, j'espère bien qu'ils vont pas renouveller la gamme entière ... 
Moi, je serai partant pour que les Core i5 soit une "option" ... Flûte (pour pas dire merde), je serai trop dégouté de revendre le mien pour reprendre le même avec un CPU plus puissant .. :mouais:
... Sauf, si ils sont à bon prix


----------



## daphone (7 Février 2010)

Je note que cela fait plusieurs semaines que le refurb est bien plein en macbook pro (je reçois des mails d'alerte quotidiens)


----------



## shenrone (7 Février 2010)

Eh ben je suis moins penible que vous, je me moque du ou des modeles qu'ils vont mettre a jour....



....tant que le MBA en fait parti


----------



## loudovitch (7 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Je note que cela fait plusieurs semaines que le refurb est bien plein en macbook pro (je reçois des mails d'alerte quotidiens)


et alors ça veut dire quoi??? que c'est la fin de cette serie?


----------



## MacSedik (7 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> et alors ça veut dire quoi??? que c'est la fin de cette serie?



ça ne veut pas dire grand chose... généralement Apple travaille en flux-tendu pour ses Mac. au pire ils utiliseront les coques des anciennes gammes pour les nouvelles + quelques retouches.


----------



## arrakiss (7 Février 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> ça ne veut pas dire grand chose... généralement Apple travaille en flux-tendu pour ses Mac. au pire ils utiliseront les coques des anciennes gammes pour les nouvelles + quelques retouches.




C'est juste moi ou là j'y vois un message pervers?:rateau:


----------



## golastar (7 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> Salut l"ami! T'es tu renseigné alors aujourd'hui?




OUI !!
Désolé du retard, mais les étudiants ont une vie pleine de déboires...

Donc j'ai pu observer les situations pour les autres MBP, mais pas tous, la situation est la même, c'est à dire des "rupture de stock" pour les MBP :
-13' en 2,53GHz
-15 en 2,53 et 2,8 GHz
-17 en 2,8GHz

Je n'ai pas pu vérifer pour les autres modèles manquant car nous en avions dans les entrepôts, donc pas de ruptures encore... donc je peux pas vérifier les dates.

Concernant les modèles que je vous ai dit nous sommes donc face à des produits qui sont demandés directement par les entrepôts nationaux à Apple, vu qu'ils ont pas envoyé de produits en "quantité".
C'est un peu pour donner un exemple comme si demain vous veniez demander un produit super rare et cher, qu'on ne garde pas dans les entrepôts pour des raisons évidentes, et qu'on fait venir au compte goutte en cas de réservation...

Voila Voila 
Après qu'est ce qu'il faut en déduire ? je sais pas !!!!


----------



## loudovitch (7 Février 2010)

ouaouuuu mais ça sent très bon tout ça!
Non franchement vu la situation ça semble assez évident que le renouvellement arrive dans les jours à venir!


----------



## bullrottt (7 Février 2010)

HUmmmmmmmmmmmmm !!!!

Ce que j'aimerais, :

un macbook 15 avec un écran 27 led cinéma display pfiuuuuuuuuuuuu

ça c est de la config


----------



## loudovitch (7 Février 2010)

Bon alors un truc qui a rien mais rien à voir mais je trouve pas donc bon....
Est ce que quelqu'un sait ou trouver des stickers pour macbook pro?
Des stickers apple ou des stickers des applications enfin en rapport avec apple quoi?


----------



## Rezv@n (7 Février 2010)

Rêvons un peu:

:love::love::love::love:
_MacBook Pro 13" i5
USB 3
SSD 500Go intégré
option écran mat gratuite
Prix: 1000_
:love::love::love::love:


----------



## Ekow (7 Février 2010)

Rezv@n a dit:


> Rêvons un peu:
> 
> :love::love::love::love:
> _MacBook Pro 13" i5
> ...



Oui enfin là, c'est même plus du rêve xD
Rien que le SSD vaut plus de 1000, et je suis même pas sur que ca existe encore (je sais pas je me renseigne pas là dessus, mais quand on voit le prix d'un 256go déjà...)

Sinon je suis assez impatient qu'ils sortent en effet


----------



## loudovitch (7 Février 2010)

Donc la sortie pour mardi? Plausible?


----------



## bartman (7 Février 2010)

moi je dirais plutôt annonce mardi et sorti fin du mois/début du mois de mars.
enfin j'ai hâte qu'ils nous les sortent.


----------



## daphone (7 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> Bon alors un truc qui a rien mais rien à voir mais je trouve pas donc bon....
> Est ce que quelqu'un sait ou trouver des stickers pour macbook pro?
> Des stickers apple ou des stickers des applications enfin en rapport avec apple quoi?



Sinon t'as ça aussi... http://www.etsy.com/search_results.php?search_type=handmade&search_query=macbook


----------



## Sqee8lzh (7 Février 2010)

Ça m'etonnerait qu'ils soient disponibles plus tard que le jour de l'annonce. On aura clairement affaire à un update du store de la même façon qu'ils l'ont fait pour les derniers iMacs. Ça n'aurait pas de sens de mettre en page d'accueil un "Say hello to our new Macbook Pro" pour ne pouvoir commander que l'ancienne gamme...


----------



## daphone (7 Février 2010)

Sqee8lzh a dit:


> Ça m'etonnerait qu'ils soient disponibles plus tard que le jour de l'annonce. On aura clairement affaire à un update du store de la même façon qu'ils l'ont fait pour les derniers iMacs. Ça n'aurait pas de sens de mettre en page d'accueil un "Say hello to our new Macbook Pro" pour ne pouvoir commander que l'ancienne gamme...



Esperons que leur retard soit du à une bonne présentation et de la disponibilité pour mardi prochain..

En tout cas, nous pouvons imaginer à l'heure actuelle que les MBP existent et attendent déjà sur des palettes !


----------



## Jeromac (7 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> Bon alors un truc qui a rien mais rien à voir mais je trouve pas donc bon....
> Est ce que quelqu'un sait ou trouver des stickers pour macbook pro?
> Des stickers apple ou des stickers des applications enfin en rapport avec apple quoi?



http://deco.stickair.com/autocollants/catalogue.asp?n1=127

Ceux là j'aime bien.


----------



## loudovitch (7 Février 2010)

ouai j y suis deja allé sur celui là et ils sont sympa oui! 
jme tate en fait entre un truc simple comme ça ou y aller à fond et en mettre dans tous les sens, avec pleins de couleurs


----------



## mclod (7 Février 2010)

http://browse.geekbench.ca/geekbench2/view/210968

fake?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h13 ----------

Au  programme de février et mars

*Par  Sylvain,  le 2 février 2010 à  14:44.*


 

 

 

 

 



    Après deux mois habituellement plutôt pauvres en nouveautés puis la  présentation de l'iPad, les deux mois à venir devraient être plus  prolifiques du côté du Mac. Nos amis de MacGeneration ont reçu des informations relatives  aux sorties des mois de février et de mars, qui concerneraient à la fois  la matériel et le logiciel. Apple devrait commencer avec les MacBook et  les MacBook Pro, qui intégreraient respectivement des Core i3 et des  Core i5, et les Mac Pro, dotés de Xeon Core i7 embarquant six coeurs.  Les portables pourraient toutefois afficher des délais de livraison un  peu supérieurs à l'habitude, pour une livraison possible en mars.

Durant le mois de mars, Apple se concentrerait plus sur le logiciel,  avec la sortie logique et de iLife et iWork '10 (voir dépêche : _Steve Jobs  utilise iWork '10_) ainsi qu'une nouvelle version d'Aperture. Un  livre concernant ce dernier a déjà été référencé sur certains sites de  photographie, ce qui indique une disponibilité prochaine. À la fin du  mois, la commercialisation de l'iPad tiendra le devant de la scène, avec  la sortie probable d'une nouvelle version d'iTunes.

Pour le moment, aucun événement spécial n'est programmé, mais les  Macintosh n'en ont pas besoin. En effet, Apple étant un peu en retard  sur cette nouvelle gamme de processeurs, il serait de mauvais goût de  les présenter en fanfare. Une mise à jour discrète de l'Apple Store un mardi ou un mercredi (jours  "traditionnels" des mises à jour matérielles pour Apple) est plus  probable. iLife et iWork pourraient aussi bénéficier de ce type de  lancement, mais ce serait une première : ces suites logicielles ont  toujours été présentées durant une conférence. Les Special Events étant  souvent annoncés à la dernière minute, nous ne devrions pas en savoir  plus avant le mois de mars.

re fake? deux info consomac


----------



## loudovitch (7 Février 2010)

ben non! Pourquoi fake???


----------



## mclod (7 Février 2010)

donc deja un new macbook pro passé au bench et donc confirmation que c'est un i7 dedant c plutot pas mal maintenant a savoir lequel estce et si en option des i7 plus gros seront dispo et quel carte graphique

mais bon ça me semble gros qu'apple laisse échapper un bench comme ça


----------



## Ekow (7 Février 2010)

d'après la news que tu as link, les i3 seraient pour les mbb et les i5 pour les mbp, les i7 étant pour les Mac Pro.


----------



## loudovitch (7 Février 2010)

pour toi c'est du fake le fait qu'un nouveau macbook pro passe au bench?


----------



## mclod (7 Février 2010)

ben ce que je trouve louche c q'un bench d'un macbook pro soit sur le net alors qu'ils sont pas encore sortis et connaissant la politique du secret d'apple .... enfin j'espere que c'est pas un fake et qu'ils sortent vite


----------



## loudovitch (7 Février 2010)

mais non mais pour moi ce serait ce qu'on aimerait avoir dans le MBP qu'y a dans le bench! Je pense pas en effet qu'apple laisse filer une info comme ça

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h26 ----------

Et puis celui'là il correspond à quoi???  http://browse.geekbench.ca/geekbench2/view/212932


----------



## mclod (7 Février 2010)

ben je pense que c'est un vieux processeur lol mais je l'avais egalement vu ce qui me fait poser une question un un mec avec un pc qui a un i7 etqui installe un os mac pirate pourrais faire ressortir un bench comme ça?


----------



## bartman (7 Février 2010)

Ce serait pas mal une config comme le nouveau Vaio Z :
-écran 13,1"
-Processeur : Intel® Core i7-620M
-RAM : 6 Go DDR3
-Disque dur : 256 Go  SSD Quad (RAID 0)
-Lecteur-graveur : DVD+-RW/+-R DL/RAM
-Processeur graphique : NVIDIA® GeForce® 330M GT et carte graphique Intel®  HD (GDDR3 1 Go)
environ 2000 ^^
On peut toujours rêver


----------



## Tox (7 Février 2010)

2000.-  dans un 13" ? Ce n'est pas vraiment la logique de gamme Apple, ça...


----------



## Kinesam (7 Février 2010)







Tox a dit:


> 2000.-  dans un 13" ? Ce n'est pas vraiment la logique de gamme Apple, ça...



Je confirme :
Apple fait des MAJ, en gros ils restent dans les meme gamme de prix et mettent juste les composants/matériels à jour ^^
En gros le 13' resteras à environ 1149


----------



## loudovitch (7 Février 2010)

comment tu peux etre si sur de ça?


----------



## dambo (7 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> comment tu peux etre si sur de ça?



Parce que c'est comme ça que ça se passe depuis quelques années !
Les MacBook et MBP ont soit :
- conserver leur prix
- subi une baisse de prix de 50 à plus de 300 euros suivant les modèles (baisse des prix importantes des 17" en quelques années)

On peut donc s'attendre à une gamme MBP qui démarre à 1149, voir moins (1099 euros par exemple, pour réduire l'écart avec la gamme non pro, qui à elle, vu son prix baissé lors de la dernière MAJ)


----------



## HAL-9000 (7 Février 2010)

c'est sur qu'en équipant ses MBP de 9400M les prix peuvent se permettrent d'être aux alentours de 1200 euros


----------



## Rezv@n (7 Février 2010)

Du SSD 256, i7 et 6Go de RAM pour "seulement" 2000 euros ! C'est là qu'on voit la chereté d'Apple. Pour ce prix on a un 17" Core2Duo avec 4Go de RAM et un disque dur normal.


----------



## dambo (7 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> c'est sur qu'en équipant ses MBP de 9400M les prix peuvent se permettrent d'être aux alentours de 1200 euros



Mauvaise langue


----------



## loudovitch (7 Février 2010)

et la date alors??? parce que j ai l impression que tout le monde dit que c est pour bientot depuis octobre...
c'est possible que ça traine jusqu'à avril_mai?


----------



## Kinesam (7 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> et la date alors??? parce que j ai l impression que tout le monde dit que c est pour bientot depuis octobre...
> c'est possible que ça traine jusqu'à avril_mai?



Si tu avais lu un peu les derniers postes de ce sujet tu aurais vu que beaucoup de gens spéculent pour mardi prochain ou celui de la semaine suivante !


----------



## HAL-9000 (7 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> et la date alors??? parce que j ai l impression que tout le monde dit que c est pour bientot depuis octobre...
> c'est possible que ça traine jusqu'à avril_mai?



Mauvaise langue, j'ai pu relever des posts qui parlaient de la sortie des MBP pour... Noël 2009 
Mais les spéculations ne s'arréteront-elles jamais ?


----------



## dambo (7 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> et la date alors??? parce que j ai l impression que tout le monde dit que c est pour bientot depuis octobre...
> c'est possible que ça traine jusqu'à avril_mai?



C'est *possible* mais peu probable !
Février/Mars semble beaucoup plus plausible.
En novembre nous attendions la MAJ pour redonner à la gamme sa cohérence. Celle-ci n'a pas eu lieu. La MAJ se fera désormais pour des raisons "classiques", à savoir une gamme qui devient ancienne, qui arrive à la moyenne (en jours) des autres MAJ, incohérence prix/équipement, nouvelle gamme présentée pour la plupart des concurrents...
La MAJ ne devrait pas tarder


----------



## loudovitch (7 Février 2010)

non mais j'ai lu j'ai lu! 
mais j'ai fais le tour de pas mal de forums c est pour ça! même des forums chinois et americains et j'ai vu de tout franchement!


----------



## dambo (7 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Mauvaise langue, j'ai pu relever des posts qui parlaient de la sortie des MBP pour... Noël 2009
> Mais les spéculations ne s'arréteront-elles jamais ?



Promis quand ils sont sortis on arrête les spéculations sur les modèles early 2010


----------



## Kinesam (7 Février 2010)

Moi aussi j'ai vu de tout niveau rumeurs...
mais cela ne sert vraiment à rien de se prendre la tete parce qu'avec Apple, les fuites sont plutot rare !
Donc comment disons-nous?!?

*WAIT & SEE ! =D*


----------



## theplayer777 (7 Février 2010)

Soyons positif: s'ils sortent mardi, avec une disponibilité début mars, il faut compter "3 semaines Apple" pour la livraison, soit environ 3 mois. mais comme il faudrait, idéalement, attendre un peu les retours des premières versions (surtout quand on voit les problèmes avec les iMac 27''...) comptons donc qu'on pourra en avoir pour l'été prochain? :rateau:

Non plus sérieusement, j'espère avoir des nouvelles concernant ces machines cette semaine (mardi ou mercredi) mais pour ma part je ne vais pas faire "beta-tester" et laisser les plus impatients s'en charger pour moi .


----------



## HAL-9000 (7 Février 2010)

Et le premier qui crie lors de la sortie de la MaJ des MBP "_Je vous l'avais dit qu'ils allaient sortir !_" (car à terme, tout fini par arriver...) je lui claque le museau


----------



## Ekow (7 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Et le premier qui crie lors de la sortie de la MaJ des MBP "_Je vous l'avais dit qu'ils allaient sortir !_" (car à terme, tout fini par arriver...) je lui claque le museau



J'veux voir


----------



## loudovitch (7 Février 2010)

Apple va pas mettre a jour les MBP maintenant et les vendre debut mars! 
On va pas se retrouver avec les nouveaux MBP sur l'applestore et la possibilité de commander que l'ancienne gamme!
9a sera surement sur le marché direct


----------



## theplayer777 (7 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> Apple va pas mettre a jour les MBP maintenant et les vendre debut mars!
> On va pas se retrouver avec les nouveaux MBP sur l'applestore et la possibilité de commander que l'ancienne gamme!
> 9a sera surement sur le marché direct




Tu as sans doute raison, par contre j'espère qu'il n'y aura pas les mêmes 3 semaines d'attente (comprenez 3 mois!) que pour les nouveaux iMac!

Mais comme on dit: quand on aime, on ne compte pas! :love:


----------



## HAL-9000 (7 Février 2010)

Ekow a dit:


> J'veux voir



Tu sais ce qu'il te reste à dire


----------



## loudovitch (7 Février 2010)

theplayer777 a dit:


> Tu as sans doute raison, par contre j'espère qu'il n'y aura pas les mêmes 3 semaines d'attente (comprenez 3 mois!) que pour les nouveaux iMac!
> 
> Mais comme on dit: quand on aime, on ne compte pas! :love:


ouai mais si tu le prends chez iconcept par exemple, il est pas directement dispo normalement?


----------



## Dementia (7 Février 2010)

Citation:
Envoyé par *HAL-9000* 

 
_Et le premier qui crie lors de la sortie de la MaJ des MBP "Je vous l'avais dit qu'ils allaient sortir !" (car à terme, tout fini par arriver...) je lui claque le museau _



"Je vous l'avais dit qu'ils allaient sortir "


----------



## loudovitch (7 Février 2010)

vous savez ou ça aura lieu la macworld?


----------



## xao85 (7 Février 2010)

Je sens que c'est pour cette semaine. Je le sens, je vous dis!


----------



## loudovitch (7 Février 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Je sens que c'est pour cette semaine. Je le sens, je vous dis!


Et à tout hazard tu l'avais pas senti la semaine dernière aussi...?


----------



## xao85 (7 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> Et à tout hazard tu l'avais pas senti la semaine dernière aussi...?



Non, depuis le début j'ai dit Fevrier! (Ya des témoins  SVP ) 

Et c'est le première fois que je me lance et le dit haut et fort: c'est pour Mardi!


----------



## elliotr (7 Février 2010)

Ca ferait peut être du bien de péter le nez à certains


----------



## Paradise (7 Février 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Non, depuis le début j'ai dit Fevrier! (Ya des témoins  SVP )
> 
> Et c'est le première fois que je me lance et le dit haut et fort: c'est pour Mardi!



Je confirme Xao n'est pas du genre à flamber dans tous les sens   C'est l'expérience qui nous calme


----------



## loudovitch (7 Février 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Non, depuis le début j'ai dit Fevrier! (Ya des témoins  SVP )
> 
> Et c'est le première fois que je me lance et le dit haut et fort: c'est pour Mardi!


le début? C est a dire? depuis le 27 janvier? hihi


----------



## Dementia (8 Février 2010)

Mieux vaut ne pas se faire de fausses joies, même si on prie pour mardi .
Ca se trouve on sera tous super déçu donc restons calme


----------



## loudovitch (8 Février 2010)

ouai mais moi ça me rassure de venir ici et d'en parler avec des mecs qui s'y connaissent tu vois!
Ca permet de voir si tout le monde pense la même chose


----------



## Dr Troy (8 Février 2010)

Et même si ça se passe Mardi, on va avoir le droit aux (liste non exhaustive) :
- Quoi, le i7 n'est pas de série ? Ni les 8Go de RAM, ni le SSD ?
- C'est quoi cette carte graphique cheap ? Y'a mieux pour 2x moins cher sur PC
- Pourquoi ils ont retiré X ?
- Au mon dieu, les prix n'ont pas baissé !
- etc...

Pour ensuite passer aux :
- J'ai commandé mon nouveau MBP, il arrive dans 3 jours ! Ah nan... 27.
- Bug de l'écran rose/jaune/bleu
- Ils n'avaient pas prévenu pour la fonction radiateur
- Je comprend pas, c'est pas pareil que Windows !
- etc...


----------



## loudovitch (8 Février 2010)

comme toujours...


----------



## dambo (8 Février 2010)

Dr Troy a dit:


> Et même si ça se passe Mardi, on va avoir le droit aux (liste non exhaustive) :
> - Quoi, le i7 n'est pas de série ? Ni les 8Go de RAM, ni le SSD ?
> - C'est quoi cette carte graphique cheap ? Y'a mieux pour 2x moins cher sur PC
> - Pourquoi ils ont retiré X ?
> ...



Je n'ai pas des envies de configs de malade personnellement ! Juste un peu plus de disque dur et un nouveau processeur. Pas grand chose.
Pour ce qui est des problèmes hardware, il y en aura autant que sur les machines actuelles ! Ce sera peut-être plus fiable que les Core 2 Duo, peut-être pas, on ne peut pas savoir. Mais il y a de toute façon un risque pour toute machine 

Pour le "c'est pas pareil que Windows", ça ne risque pas de m'arriver


----------



## loudovitch (8 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Je n'ai pas des envies de configs de malade personnellement ! Juste un peu plus de disque dur et un nouveau processeur. Pas grand chose.
> Pour ce qui ait des problèmes hardware, il y en aura autant que sur les machines actuelles ! Ce sera peut-être plus fiable que les Core 2 Duo, peut-être pas, on ne peut pas savoir. Mais il y a de toute façon un risque pour toute machine
> 
> Pour le "c'est pas pareil que Windows", ça ne risque pas de m'arriver


Ah ben si pour le coup, "C'est pas pareil que Windows"!


----------



## Dementia (8 Février 2010)

lol oui.  De toute façon y a toujours et y aura toujours des gens mécontents. Attendons, j-2 . Quand on les aura entre les mains on savourera


----------



## bullrottt (8 Février 2010)

Bonne nuit tous le monde a demain,
faites de beau rêve


----------



## dambo (8 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> Ah ben si pour le coup, "C'est pas pareil que Windows"!


Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que je ne me ferai pas cette réflexion, je suis bien habitué à OS X maintenant, et je n'ai plus touché à Windows depuis maintenant 3 ans.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h36 ----------




Dr Troy a dit:


> Et même si ça se passe Mardi, on va avoir le droit aux (liste non exhaustive) :
> - Quoi, le i7 n'est pas de série ? Ni les 8Go de RAM, ni le SSD ?
> - C'est quoi cette carte graphique cheap ? Y'a mieux pour 2x moins cher sur PC
> - Pourquoi ils ont retiré X ?
> ...



Ah oui pour compléter, j'attends surtout (mais c'est très peu probable) des nouveaux écrans, éventuellement 16/9, avec de nouvelles résolutions. Ou alors un 14" en 1440x900 pourquoi pas ... Parce que je trouve le 15" trop grand pour être trimballer partout, le 13" un peu trop petit pour bosser quotidiennement  (ou alors il faut revoir un peu la résolution du 13", qui me semble un poil trop juste en ce moment)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h38 ----------




bullrottt a dit:


> Bonne nuit tous le monde a demain,
> faites de beau rêve


On va rêver des MBP, ne t'en fais pas !


----------



## Dementia (8 Février 2010)

Bonne nuit à tous, oh oui on va en rêver, on va rêver de celui la ---->
Voir la pièce jointe 23955


----------



## Dementia (8 Février 2010)

Oui il est tard je craque :rateau:


----------



## theplayer777 (8 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> ouai mais moi ça me rassure de venir ici et d'en parler avec des mecs qui s'y connaissent tu vois!
> Ca permet de voir si tout le monde pense la même chose



c'est marrant, ça fait très "thérapie de groupe" genre alcooliques anonymes :rateau:

"Les MBP, c'est tabou, on en viendra tous à bout"

peut-être la découverte d'une nouvelle pathologie? la maladie Appelienne?...

Bon, c'est tard oui...


----------



## dambo (8 Février 2010)

theplayer777 a dit:


> c'est marrant, ça fait très "thérapie de groupe" genre alcooliques anonymes :rateau:
> 
> "Les MBP, c'est tabou, on en viendra tous à bout"
> 
> ...



C'est exactement ça, un groupe de soutien, c'est du collectif ! On est là dans le même but : attendre les nouveaux MBP et on s'entraide, pour ne pas craquer ! On parle un peu de ce "que pourrait être" les futurs MBP, pour tuer le temps. Ainsi on se dit qu'on est pas seul, que d'autres attendent, comme nous ; et que si eux arrivent à se retenir, alors tout le monde peut le faire ! :rateau:

Bonne nuit à tous, et à demain pour de nouvelles spéculations


----------



## iZiDoR (8 Février 2010)

theplayer777 a dit:


> Tu as sans doute raison, par contre *j'espère qu'il n'y aura pas les mêmes 3 semaines d'attente (comprenez 3 mois!) que pour les nouveaux iMac!*
> 
> Mais comme on dit: quand on aime, on ne compte pas! :love:



Ca dépends si tu le veux scintillant ou pas ton écran......


----------



## Kinesam (8 Février 2010)

Gooood morning !
Bien dormis? Vous avez fais de jolis reves? Vous avez compté les MBP passé la porte de votre Apple Retail Store préféré pour mieux dormir? ^^

Pour ceux qui espèrent pour mardi...nous verrons bien, c'est bientot !
En tout cas pour le SSD en série cela m'étonnerais vu les prix et que le HDD est encore bien répandu


----------



## saurodil (8 Février 2010)

association des appliens anonymes

Bonjour je m appelle nicolas et je regarde tous les jours si il y a des news sur le mbp

<la foule AAA> : OOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

je sais, j ai un soucis avec la pomme mais je souhaite guerir

<la foule AAA> : AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

promi si demain on n'a pas de nouveaux mbp je fais une cure de sevrage


----------



## freed201 (8 Février 2010)

Bonjour je m appelle Freed et je regarde tous les jours si il y a des news sur le mbp

<la foule AAA> : OOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

je sais, j ai un soucis avec la pomme mais je souhaite guerir

<la foule AAA> : AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

promi si demain on n'a pas de nouveaux mbp je fais comme au dessus


----------



## Paradise (8 Février 2010)

Admin ...


----------



## elbrado (8 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> C'est exactement ça, un groupe de soutien, c'est du collectif ! On est là dans le même but : attendre les nouveaux MBP et on s'entraide, pour ne pas craquer ! On parle un peu de ce "que pourrait être" les futurs MBP, pour tuer le temps. Ainsi on se dit qu'on est pas seul, que d'autres attendent, comme nous ; et que si eux arrivent à se retenir, alors tout le monde peut le faire ! :rateau:


 

C'est beau, j'en ai la larme à l'oeil !





saurodil a dit:


> association des appliens anonymes
> Bonjour je m appelle nicolas et je regarde tous les jours si il y a des news sur le mbp


 
Bonjour Nicolas




freed201 a dit:


> Bonjour je m appelle Freed et je regarde tous les jours si il y a des news sur le mbp


 
Bonjour Freed


----------



## bullrottt (8 Février 2010)

j ai craqué sur une bonne occasion:
un macbook pro 15 mid 2009 (sept 2009) dans un état neuve
2,53GHz 4Go etc...
cycle de comptage 7 ...
boite, accessoire, facture ...
1000 euros

ça m aidera à tenir jusque le late 2010


----------



## dambo (8 Février 2010)

elbrado a dit:


> C'est beau, j'en ai la larme à l'oeil !



Je précise que tout ça est à prendre sur le ton de l'humour, bien evidemment 
Je suis quand même pas complètement taré :rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h36 ----------




Paradise a dit:


> Admin ...



Admin pour quoi ?
Pour ton post d'un seul mot qui sert à rien ? 

Mouhaahahahaha :love:


----------



## MacSedik (8 Février 2010)

plus qu'un jour à tenir??? telle est la question


----------



## dambo (8 Février 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> plus qu'un jour à tenir??? telle est la question


Mais si Mais si ! Moi j'y crois bien, on arrive à mi-février, ça va le faire


----------



## MacSedik (8 Février 2010)

en tout les cas, dommage qu'Apple ait quitté la Macworld... là on sait même pas quand les produits vont être renouvelé (je parle aussi d'iLife et d'iWork...).


----------



## Paradise (8 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Je précise que tout ça est à prendre sur le ton de l'humour, bien evidemment
> Je suis quand même pas complètement taré :rateau:
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h36 ----------
> ...



 Bravo NewB


----------



## dambo (8 Février 2010)

Paradise a dit:


> Bravo NewB



J'ai pas compris là :mouais: (enfin pour le NewB)


----------



## daphone (8 Février 2010)

Aujourd'hui nous sommes au 246eme jour de la mise a jour des MBP. La moyenne de renouvlement est de 248...


----------



## Tox (8 Février 2010)

La question est donc : 247 ou 254 ?


----------



## Dementia (8 Février 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde  On y est presque . Et demain soir on va tous dire :" oh non p*****   pfff toujours rien, je commence à en avoir marre"  Et on esperera jusqu'à mardi prochain lol. 

 Non non non non allez on y croit et ca sera demain et puis voila !!!!!  Et si ce n'est pas demain ben........ Ben faudra rester ZEN


----------



## dambo (8 Février 2010)

Dementia a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde  On y est presque . Et demain soir on va tous dire :" oh non p*****   pfff toujours rien, je commence à en avoir marre"  Et on esperera jusqu'à mardi prochain lol.
> 
> Non non non non allez on y croit et ca sera demain et puis voila !!!!!  Et si ce n'est pas demain ben........ Ben faudra rester ZEN


Arf, c'est ce qu'on fait depuis décembre alors pas de soucis 
Mais je sais pas j'ai un pressentiment pour demain, pas comme d'habitude :rateau: (mais je me trompe sûrement, ce serait pas la première fois lol)


----------



## melaure (8 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Aujourd'hui nous sommes au 246eme jour de la mise a jour des MBP. La moyenne de renouvlement est de 248...



Tu veux faire baliser mon bauf qui doit en acheter un la semaine prochaine ?


----------



## Dementia (8 Février 2010)

Je veux y croire, je pense sincèrement que c'est pour demain, mais bon je ne veux pas me faire de fausses joies lol. 
Car si ce n'est pas pour demain, ca va pousser jusqu'à quand . 
On va voir un message disant que la gamme sera renouvelée cet été , ca me ferait trop ch***

De toute façon je ne vois pas en quoi ca freinerait la sortie de l'ipad. Les utilisations sont completement différentes, le prix aussi.  L'ipad tent d'avantage vers le gadget ( ce n'est que mon avis ) même si en déplacement ca peut être très sympa.  Enfin j'espère que demain aprem, vers cette heure là on saura.


----------



## elliotr (8 Février 2010)

C'est fou le nombre de gens qui sont aussi naïfs.

Le MBP pour demain, c'est juste une blague.

Arrêtez un peu avec vos pronostics à tir larigot.. et réfléchissez juste 30 sec au lieu de vous masturber sur ces futurs ordinateurs.

Le mbp ne peut pas sortir demain.. 

Allez j'attend les réflexions tomber, je me languis..


----------



## daphone (8 Février 2010)

On veut bien te croire mais tu ne donnes aucune explication, donc ton idée ne tient pas plus que la notre


----------



## Goldmember (8 Février 2010)

Deja faut se souvenir quand les iMacs sont sorti on avait des signes avant coureurs :
- quelques rumeurs de plus en plus précises qui arrivaient au compte-goutte, là on a...rien...un benchmark...et...?? chez les iMac on disait qu'il y airait une nouvelle souris, un format HD, des ecrans plus fins...

- et les délais de livraisons ! quelques jours avant la sortie les délais etaient de une à deux semaines je crois, là chez les macbook pro on est toujours à 24h.

Je penses que cela suffit plus ou moins à se dire qu'ils ne sortiront pas demain non ?


----------



## MickaelK (8 Février 2010)

elliotr a dit:


> C'est fou le nombre de gens qui sont aussi naïfs.
> 
> Le MBP pour demain, c'est juste une blague.
> 
> ...



Explique toi au lieu de la ramener comme ca! Cependant, je pense aussi qu'il est un peu trop tot pour la mise a jour (je dis ca par rapport a la keynote du 27). A mon avis il faut au moins un mois d'écart entre ces annonces non? Enfin toujours des suppositions.


----------



## N3ox (8 Février 2010)

Les derniers iMac ont LARGEMENT changé, ce qui ne sera pas forcément le cas des mpb...


----------



## xao85 (8 Février 2010)

Dommage qu'on est pas eu aujourd'hui une petite news, ça aurait confirmé mes pronostics pour demain!  Enfin j'y crois encore! :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h17 ----------

a ben en fait, si! traduction de macrumors: "Pendant que la Pomme ne sera pas de service, il y a eu quelques chuchotements que la Pomme peut lancer des révisions Avantageuses MacBook ce mardi. Les points de référence pour MacBook non libéré Pros ont été découverts juste ce passé le week-end." (la traduction est de orange! )

Rien n'est perdu!


----------



## HAL-9000 (8 Février 2010)

MacRumors, tout est dit dans le nom du site 
Si maintenant les propos de ce site font office de paroles d'évangelistes on est pas dans le caca....


----------



## daphone (8 Février 2010)

Tu as le lien d'origine? Car je ne comprend rien a la traduction


----------



## HAL-9000 (8 Février 2010)

N3ox a dit:


> Les derniers iMac ont LARGEMENT changé, ce qui ne sera pas forcément le cas des mpb...


 
Cas des iMacs :
- processeurs iX
- nouvelle vieille CG
- écran 
- DD

N'en est-il pas du même registre pour la MaJ des MBP (hors taille écran) ?


----------



## xao85 (8 Février 2010)

C'est par là!

Et en général plus y a de rumeurs plus la sortie est imminente, crois en mon expérience.


----------



## daphone (8 Février 2010)

Bon ben on verra bien ! Si c'est demain tant mieux, sinon l'attente ne sera que de quelques semaines...


----------



## Paradise (8 Février 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> C'est par là!
> 
> Et en général plus y a de rumeurs plus la sortie est imminente, crois en mon expérience.



J'ai posté il y a quelques post...


----------



## daphone (8 Février 2010)

Ça fait un bon moment en tout cas que tous les indicateurs des sites mac sont au rouge..


----------



## xao85 (8 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Bon ben on verra bien ! Si c'est demain tant mieux, sinon l'attente ne sera que de quelques semaines...



Oui, enfin moi vu que j'ai ma lettre de laFnac pour ma solution commerciale qui arrive demain, ou mercredi, j'aurai absolument besoin que les nouveaux macbook pro sortent! :rateau:


----------



## dambo (8 Février 2010)

elliotr a dit:


> C'est fou le nombre de gens qui sont aussi naïfs.
> 
> Le MBP pour demain, c'est juste une blague.
> 
> ...



J'adore lire ce genre de posts 
Il me semble que Daphone, MacSedik et moi-même avons à plusieurs reprises ARGUMENTER nos posts en nous basant sur des données empiriques (anciennes MAJ), des constats sur la gamme actuelle, des comparaisons avec ce que faisait la concurrence, et en proposant ensuite des dates de sorties résultants de ces déductions.

Ton post me fait rire plutôt qu'autre chose 

La seule chose qui pourrait nous faire dire que les MBP ne sont pas pour demain :
- le manque de rumeur (encore que, ceux qui disent que d'habitude il y a plus de rumeurs (cf iMac), sont des switshers tout récents qui n'ont pas suivis les précédentes MAJ)
- les délais de 24h pour l'expédition, qui je l'accorde ne prête pas à penser un renouvellement pour demain

Mais de l'autre coté de la balance il y a bien plus d'éléments 

De toutes façons si ce n'est pas demain, c'est la semaine prochaine ou la suivante !


----------



## daphone (8 Février 2010)

Pour moi 70% de probas pour une sortie demain ou la semaine prochaine.


----------



## dambo (8 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Pour moi 70% de probas pour une sortie demain ou la semaine prochaine.


Idem, 70% pour cette semaine *OU* la semaine prochaine 
Personnellement je penche pour la semaine prochaine ! Mais j'espère que ce sera demain


----------



## Sylow (8 Février 2010)

elliotr a dit:


> C'est fou le nombre de gens qui sont aussi naïfs.
> 
> Le MBP pour demain, c'est juste une blague.
> 
> ...



 

tu as raison sur le fond mais sur la forme...il y a du progrès à faire ! 




Pour les futur MBP : 

New carte graphique
new dd
new processeur

ares je laisse l'imagination d'apple nous réserver une belle surprise  

wait and see, le fait d'être presser ne le fera pas arriver plus vite, il sortira quand il sortira ! donc soyez patient !


----------



## nonosore (8 Février 2010)

J'espère qu'ils ne vont pas sortir de suite... J'ai dû racheter un MBP 13' la semaine dernière (jeudi pour être exact) suite au décès de mon écran non pris en charge par la garantie.

Mais j'ai cru lire ici même qu'un échange contre le nouveau modèle pourrait être envisageable si l'acaht s'est effectué peu avant?

Si nouvelle carte graphique et plus grand disque dur pour le même prix ça sera intéressant. Ensuite concernant l'i5 par rapport au C2D la différence sera moindre, surtout que la DDR3 est déjà utilisée.

Demain? Semaine prochaine? 
En tout cas je suit le feuilleton avec grand intérêt.


----------



## Arok6007 (8 Février 2010)

je viens de passer chez un Apple reseller et ils m ont dit qu en aucun cas ce sera pour mardi les nouveaux Mb pro, et apparemment ni la semaine prochaine...


----------



## yul_!!! (8 Février 2010)

Franchement vous n'avez rien d'autre à faire ... C'est triste de voir à quel point l'achat du nouveau MBP (qui finira par sortir) va changer votre vie. Cherchez vous une femme ou occupez vous en si vous en avez une... ca vous changera


----------



## bartman (8 Février 2010)

ce que pourrait faire apple c'est faire une annonce comme quoi y aura pas de nouveau mbp avant cet été comme ça une bonne partie des gens craquent et en achètent un. Et puis 2 semaines plus tard BAM update ^^
En tout cas moi je pense qu'on est à J-1 !


----------



## loudovitch (8 Février 2010)

Allez une info!
En australie, un mec a laissé un message sur un autre forum pour expliquer qu'un de ses amis qui bosse chez apple est en train de refourguer les derniers MBP, il lui a filé un 15" .
Ils ont plus rien en stock et sont en train de tout écouler!


----------



## Ekow (8 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> Allez une info!
> En australie, un mec a laissé un message sur un autre forum pour expliquer qu'un de ses amis qui bosse chez apple est en train de refourguer les derniers MBP, il lui a filé un 15" .
> Ils ont plus rien en stock et sont en train de tout écouler!




Ça me parait un peu (trop) gros ça ^^


----------



## dambo (8 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> Allez une info!
> En australie, un mec a laissé un message sur un autre forum pour expliquer qu'un de ses amis qui bosse chez apple est en train de refourguer les derniers MBP, il lui a filé un 15" .
> Ils ont plus rien en stock et sont en train de tout écouler!



Oui, c'est pour ça qu'hier encore (et aujourd'hui), ils sont en expédition 24h après commande sur le store. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h30 ----------




Arok6007 a dit:


> je viens de passer chez un Apple reseller et ils m ont dit qu en aucun cas ce sera pour mardi les nouveaux Mb pro, et apparemment ni la semaine prochaine...



Ouais, et moi je connais la soeur du copain de la fille d'un mec haut placé chez Apple qui a dit que c'était pour la semaine prochaine 

Alors, qui sait qui dit vrai ? 

Franchement, quand vous aurez compris que les APR ne savent RIEN de plus que nous, on aura fait un grand pas en avant !


----------



## loudovitch (8 Février 2010)

bah c'est ce qu'il a dit, il a même mis une photo de son MBP
Mais le coup de "plus en stock" c'est pas le premier qui le sort! Yen a eu quelques uns déjà quand même


----------



## dambo (8 Février 2010)

yul !!! a dit:


> Franchement vous n'avez rien d'autre à faire ... C'est triste de voir à quel point l'achat du nouveau MBP (qui finira par sortir) va changer votre vie. Cherchez vous une femme ou occupez vous en si vous en avez une... ca vous changera



Si si on fait plein de chose à coté je t'assure ! Mais quand tu t'apprêtes à lâcher 1500 euros comme ça, autant ne pas le faire dans un matériel qui sera bradé 15 jours plus tard pour écouler les stocks, car les nouveaux modèles (au même prix que ce que tu as dépensé un peu plus tôt) seront bien plus puissants !

Enfin je dis ça ... il y en a qui doivent aimer dépenser et voir leur produit brader une semaine après, chacun son truc ... Moi je préfère acheter en début de renouvellement pour avoir le dernier modèle le plus longtemps possible et garder longtemps mon Mac.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h34 ----------




loudovitch a dit:


> bah c'est ce qu'il a dit, il a même mis une photo de son MBP
> Mais le coup de "plus en stock" c'est pas le premier qui le sort! Yen a eu quelques uns déjà quand même



J'espère que tu as raison. 
Mais ça me paraît gros quand même !
Nous verrons demain


----------



## bartman (8 Février 2010)

et sinon à votre avis y aura le nouvel os et le nouveau ilife dedans ?


----------



## MacSedik (8 Février 2010)

un nouvel OS?  à ma connaissance non. je suppose que tu parles de Snow Leopard.
iLife est porté disparu... il ne risque pas d'y avoir une nouvelle mouture avant plusieurs semaines.


----------



## Arok6007 (8 Février 2010)

donc en gros a apple reseller ou j'ai été ils veulent me vendre un mb pro pour ecouler leurs stock?

par ce que bon je dois y allé vendredi l'acheter..

je serais dégoûté qu'ils sortent les nouveaux 4jours apres..


----------



## daphone (8 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Franchement, quand vous aurez compris que les APR ne savent RIEN de plus que nous, on aura fait un grand pas en avant !



On se répète, comme d'hab.



dambo a dit:


> Si si on fait plein de chose à coté je t'assure ! Mais quand tu t'apprêtes à lâcher 1500 euros comme ça, autant ne pas le faire dans un matériel qui sera bradé 15 jours plus tard pour écouler les stocks, car les nouveaux modèles (au même prix que ce que tu as dépensé un peu plus tôt) seront bien plus puissants !
> 
> Enfin je dis ça ... il y en a qui doivent aimer dépenser et voir leur produit brader une semaine après, chacun son truc ... Moi je préfère acheter en début de renouvellement pour avoir le dernier modèle le plus longtemps possible et garder longtemps mon Mac.



Comme d'hab, on se répète, il ne fallait même pas relever la remarque de yul ,dambo. Cela me semble juste évident qu'on ne jette pas de l'argent en l'air (en tout cas pas nous). Nous faisons partie des consommateurs éclairés qui se renseignent avant d'acheter. Et pour ma part, rien à voir avec Apple, je fouille sur les forums avant chaque achat, que ça soit un petit achat ou une voiture. Sa remarque n'est pas tout pertinente, surtout que j'ai envie de dire, "qu'est ce qu'il fout alors sur ce forum et surtout ce topic, n'a t-il pas autre chose à faire ? " Les posteurs de ce topic sont des personnes qui préparent un achat, ou des personnes qui ont des infos pour aider ces premiers. tu ne fais partie d'aucune de ces catégories alors ta présence est discutable.



bartman a dit:


> et sinon à votre avis y aura le nouvel os et le nouveau ilife dedans ?



Je n'espère pas qu'il y aura un os dans ce nouveau macbook pro. Mais concernant iLife, peut être qu'ils feront l'opération à 9&#8364; la mise à jour si elle sort plus tard.


----------



## loudovitch (8 Février 2010)

Arok6007 a dit:


> donc en gros a apple reseller ou j'ai été ils veulent me vendre un mb pro pour ecouler leurs stock?
> 
> par ce que bon je dois y allé vendredi l'acheter..
> 
> je serais dégoûté qu'ils sortent les nouveaux 4jours apres..


Mais pourquoi tu attends pas quelques jours le nouveau? T'es super pressé?


----------



## bartman (8 Février 2010)

oui je me suis trompé je parlais de os x 10.6.3. Vu qu'on en parle beaucoup en ce moment je me demandais si il serait inclus dans les nouveaux mbp. Ce serait pas mal.
pour ce qui est de ilife 2010 il est abandonné ? c'est bizarre quand même.


----------



## loudovitch (8 Février 2010)

Il est que 11h du mat' aux US à LA, la journée commence tranquilou pour eux. Des infos sup arriveront pour nous ptetre dans la nuit...


----------



## dambo (8 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Comme d'hab, on se répète, il ne fallait même pas relever la remarque de yul ,dambo. Cela me semble juste évident qu'on ne jette pas de l'argent en l'air (en tout cas pas nous). Nous faisons partie des consommateurs éclairés qui se renseignent avant d'acheter. Et pour ma part, rien à voir avec Apple, je fouille sur les forums avant chaque achat, que ça soit un petit achat ou une voiture.



idem, je me renseigne toujours avant mes achats (informatique / Hi-fi / électroménager ...) Ca permet d'éviter bien des surprises !
Je prends bonne note de ta remarque, je n'aurai en effet pas dû répondre à ça mais je ne comprends pas qu'on puisse foncer ainsi sur de vieux modèles, et encore plus venir sur ce topic pour nous le dire ! :rateau:

Enfin bref, nous sommes bien d'accord, parlons des prochains MBP, ce sera bien plus intéressant.


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h01 ----------




bartman a dit:


> oui je me suis trompé je parlais de os x 10.6.3. Vu qu'on en parle beaucoup en ce moment je me demandais si il serait inclus dans les nouveaux mbp. Ce serait pas mal.
> pour ce qui est de ilife 2010 il est abandonné ? c'est bizarre quand même.



Bah je ne pense pas que ce soit prévu. Mais sincèrement on s'en fout !  
Je m'explique, ces MAJ sont gratuites, donc il te suffira de la télécharger lorsqu'elle sera disponible.

Concernant iLife, il n'y a pas de rumeur pour l'instant. W&S !


----------



## daphone (8 Février 2010)

On est pas les seuls à attendre, c'est clair
http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=860587


----------



## Arok6007 (8 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> Mais pourquoi tu attends pas quelques jours le nouveau? T'es super pressé?



je suis pourtant pas préssé non.. mais j'ai enfin atteint la somme pour acheter ce mbp, et je vais craquer la


----------



## loudovitch (8 Février 2010)

Arok6007 a dit:


> je suis pourtant pas préssé non.. mais j'ai enfin atteint la somme pour acheter ce mbp, et je vais craquer la


Allez tiens le coup comme nous lol!
Moi j'attends depuis un moment aussi


----------



## bartman (8 Février 2010)

c'est vrai que ça aide pas d'avoir de quoi s'en payer un. on a vite fait de craquer


----------



## dambo (8 Février 2010)

Arok6007 a dit:


> je suis pourtant pas préssé non.. mais j'ai enfin atteint la somme pour acheter ce mbp, et je vais craquer la



Courage ! Demain on sera fixé :
- soit les nouveaux modèles seront là
- soit il faudra attendre encore

Dans tous les cas, on sera fixé


----------



## bartman (8 Février 2010)

ça va craquer demain je sens :rateau:


----------



## Arok6007 (8 Février 2010)

j'espere que ça sera demain ou la semaine prochaine max !


----------



## loudovitch (8 Février 2010)

d'accord mais si demain ils sont pas là, on peux toujours lui dire d'attendre pour la semaine pro...


----------



## daphone (8 Février 2010)

MacBook 6.1 et 6.2...Imaginez ils nous sortent que 2 modèles, un 14'' et un 16'' en écran wide  Refonte de la gamme comme ils avaient fait du passage du iBook 12 au macbook 13

sinon, voici les rumeurs actuelles..
http://translate.googleusercontent....LkJrhhKyR9ZWfDUrZvrWcB3tYcP1svaXQ#post9237699


----------



## poums (8 Février 2010)

Personnellement je suis passé chez 2 revendeurs agréés d'Apple se trouvant à Bruxelles et tous les 2 m'ont dis la même chose : "pas de maj prévu pour les MBP pour le moment, bla bla bla ...", je leur ai alors demandé une estimation selon eux et ils estimaient que cela arriverait probablement seulement après pâques ...

Impensable ! A mon avis les vendeurs ne connaissent vraiment rien et cela m'a été confirmé lorsque je leur ai dis que c'était impossible vu la fréquence de renouvellement habituelle (7,5 mois) et vu les perf et les prix soutenus par la concurence => le vendeur ne savait plus trop qui dire ... 

En conclusion ceux-ci ne savent absolument "RIEN" et ne connaissent même pas vraiment la fréquence de renouvellement des produits qu'ils vendent ! A mon avis ce type là n'y connaissait pas grand chose aux MBPs. 

Les seules infos qui comptent sont : 

- Les données empiriques tel que les fréquences de renouvellement => on y est.

- L'état des stocks => on y est aussi apparemment.

- Croissance soutenue des rumeurs => pas de doute, on y est (Bench qui sort de nul part, intel qui se gourre en anncant des mbp i5 à gagné etc ...)

- Non cohérence dans la gamme : on y est, les MB blanc est nettement plus avantageux que son grand frère.

- Arrivée d'une nouvelle technologie adoptée par tous les concurents : on y est, les i3, i5 et i7 sont déjà légion dans la plus part des portables.

SEUL hic pour le moment : les délais de livraison inchangés ...

En bref moi je lache pas +/- 1500 boules maitenant ! Et ceux qui dise que cela n'est que de la branlette mentale visant à s'amuser à spéculer sur une éventuelle date ne sont à mon avis nullement dans l'optique d'acheter un MBP, je leur recommande donc le forum destiné au Ipod afin de se défouler SVP 

Sur ce, faite chauffer les CB  !


----------



## loudovitch (8 Février 2010)

Bah j'ai rien compris à ces rumeurs...
Ils disent quoi en gros?


----------



## Goldmember (8 Février 2010)

peut-être qu'ils laissent les délais de livraison à 24h pour que les gens continuent d'acheter quand même...quitte à être vicieux autant l'être jusqu'au bout lol


----------



## HAL-9000 (8 Février 2010)

poums a dit:


> Les seules infos qui comptent sont :
> 
> - Les données empiriques tel que les fréquences de renouvellement => on y est.



Comme on dit dans la finance, les performances passées ne préjugent pas des performances futures... 



poums a dit:


> - L'état des stocks => on y est aussi apparemment.



Apparemment oui, apparemment non...



poums a dit:


> - Croissance soutenue des rumeurs => pas de doute, on y est (Bench qui sort de nul part, intel qui se gourre en anncant des mbp i5 à gagné etc ...)



C'est donc la fréquence des rumeurs qui dicte l'arrivée d'un produit Apple... Bof, bof.



poums a dit:


> - Non cohérence dans la gamme : on y est, les MB blanc est nettement plus avantageux que son grand frère.


 
Ca fait trois mois que cette incohérence existe, rien de nouveau sous le soleil...



poums a dit:


> - Arrivée d'une nouvelle technologie adoptée par tous les concurents : on y est, les i3, i5 et i7 sont déjà légion dans la plus part des portables.


 
Oui, tout comme la CG Radeon HD 5870 qui existe depuis plus de 6 mois maintenant... présente dans le nouveau MBP tu penses ? 



poums a dit:


> SEUL hic pour le moment : les délais de livraison inchangés ...



Le seul dis-tu ?


----------



## dambo (8 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> MacBook 6.1 et 6.2...Imaginez ils nous sortent que 2 modèles, un 14'' et un 16'' en écran wide  Refonte de la gamme comme ils avaient fait du passage du iBook 12 au macbook 13
> 
> sinon, voici les rumeurs actuelles..
> http://translate.googleusercontent....LkJrhhKyR9ZWfDUrZvrWcB3tYcP1svaXQ#post9237699



Personnellement ça ne me derangerait pas 
Un 14" ce serait le rêve pour moi


----------



## daphone (8 Février 2010)

Près de 30 personnes connectées en ce moment sur ce topic... la preuve qu'il interesse du monde


----------



## Arok6007 (8 Février 2010)

http://www.nowhereelse.fr/nouveaux-macbook-pro-fevrier-2010-29135/


----------



## HAL-9000 (8 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Près de 30 personnes connectées en ce moment sur ce topic... la preuve qu'il interesse du monde



Oui j'ai toujours été un grand Fan de cirque, les clowns et tout et tout...


----------



## freed201 (8 Février 2010)

Bon si on imagine que demain (whaaaaa) , y'a les nouveaux Macbook pro (whaaaaa)..
Dans combien de temps on pourra les trouver en magasin (type Fnac ou magasin apple) ?
Est ce qu'il seront en vente dans tous les pays via apple store (j'suis en  Belgique) .

whaaaaaaa


----------



## Arok6007 (8 Février 2010)

ça me parait peu probable quand meme


----------



## poums (8 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Comme on dit dans la finance, les performances passées ne préjugent pas des performances futures...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Oui non j'avoue tu as RAISON ! Mais ouiiii ils sortiront en juin suis-je bête ! C'est vrai quoi t'es observations sont implacable et pleine de bon sens ... 

=> depuis QUAND la finance se base EXCLUSIVEMENT sur les perf passée ??? Non mais t'as raison, c'est vrai le MBP est très bien pour son prix ... Un rapport qualité/prix clairement imbatable je me demande d'ailleurs pourquoi je ne l'ai pas encore acheté, certaines pièces tel que la carte graphique ne sont même plus produites ! Ca vaut de l'or ça ... De plus depuis c'est 4 dernières années les fréquence de renouvelement on été hautement aléatoires

=> Encore une fois je m'incline, tous les shops sont FULL en MBP, il y a juste un petit rigolo qui s'est amusé à les planquer dans le hangar de "Best Buy" aux US ainsi qu'un peu partout dans le monde, haha le comique il a tellement bien fait ça qu'ils n'arrivent plus à mettre la main sur un mbp dans ce foutu hangar  

=> Ho zuuut, j'avoue qu'un produit sans rumeurs sur sa date de sortie à 99% plus de chance de sortir qu'un autre que tout le monde attend ! C'est vrai quoi, ils en sont où avec ces new MAC MINI bordel ? Je les attend moi !

=> Pour le MB blanc c'est vrai que Apple n'aurait jamais voulu en faire un produit phare pour la noël ! Qu'est ce que je suis bête d'avoir pensé qu'Apple aurait voulu par là booster les ventes de son portable le moins chère sans lui faire d'ombre pfff ! 

=>  Encore une fois tu as raison, un nouveau processeur adopté par TOUT les concurents ne provoque pas d'office un renouvellement de gamme hein ! C'est vrai quoi, monsieur tout le monde s'interresse plutot au performance des cartes graphiques qui équipe la bête ! Une bonne "CG Radeon HD 5870" c'est 10x plus vendeur !!!


Qu'est ce que j'ai pu être naïf quand même hein ! Merci en tout cas de m'avoir raisoné, je vais de ce pas me commander cette superbe bécane disponible sur l'apple store à prix si dérisoire  !


----------



## daphone (8 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Oui j'ai toujours été un grand Fan de cirque, les clowns et tout et tout...



Ouais, c'est clair, t'occupes souvent le centre la piste ! Besoin de popularité ? 


On est monté a 37 personnes dans le public, là on tombe a 27.... Vite faut faire remonter l'audience !! Allez chercher OLALA !


----------



## HAL-9000 (8 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Ouais, c'est clair, t'occupes souvent le centre la piste ! Besoin de popularité ?



Je ne peux m'en empécher, je suis joueur 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h49 ----------




poums a dit:


> Oui non j'avoue tu as RAISON ! Mais ouiiii ils sortiront en juin suis-je bête ! C'est vrai quoi t'es observations sont implacable et pleine de bon sens ...
> 
> => depuis QUAND la finance se base EXCLUSIVEMENT sur les perf passée ??? Non mais t'as raison, c'est vrai le MBP est très bien pour son prix ... Un rapport qualité/prix clairement imbatable je me demande d'ailleurs pourquoi je ne l'ai pas encore acheté, certaines pièces tel que la carte graphique ne sont même plus produites ! Ca vaut de l'or ça ... De plus depuis c'est 4 dernières années les fréquence de renouvelement on été hautement aléatoires
> 
> ...



:sleep:


----------



## daphone (8 Février 2010)

Arok6007 a dit:


> http://www.nowhereelse.fr/nouveaux-macbook-pro-fevrier-2010-29135/



Si seulement c'était vrai.... Un site qui cherche lui aussi a se faire une bonne audience sur des rumeurs qui ne tiennent finalement pas plus de ce qui a été dis ici..


----------



## poums (8 Février 2010)

Non mais HAL, tes inteventions sont tellement brillantes, si détaillées qu'elles ne peuvent être réfutées, on sent que tu as envie de faire avancer le schmilblik, que tu viens ici pour apporter des infos qui nous aideront à faire notre choix ! Tu nous donnes des sources indéniable, tout tient la route maitenant.

Je ne pouvais dés lors que me ranger de ton côter.

PS: Pour ceux qui n'aurait toujours pas compris, il s'agit ici d'ironie bien évidemment ! N'empêche que si je mettais la main sur le gars qui a été planquer tous ces MBP qui devraientt noralement se trouver dans le hangar il va m'entendre hein HAL !


----------



## Djajuka (8 Février 2010)

Arok6007 a dit:


> http://www.nowhereelse.fr/nouveaux-macbook-pro-fevrier-2010-29135/



Elles font chaud au cur ces rumeurs..


----------



## kerflous (8 Février 2010)

On nous resservira ces mêmes rumeurs tous les lundis jusqu'à fin mars...


----------



## Paradise (8 Février 2010)

Pour moi c'est pour mars pas avant... Les signes ne nous montrent pas de news...


----------



## Dr Troy (8 Février 2010)

Paradise a dit:


> Pour moi c'est pour mars pas avant... Les signes ne nous montrent pas de news...


Oui l'alignement des planètes n'est pas très rassurant :rateau:


----------



## loudovitch (8 Février 2010)

ah oui carrement!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h09 ----------

Mais quels signes de plus il te faudrait??? On en parle dans tous les sens et sur tous les sites (Macgé, mac4ever, consomac..)


----------



## bullrottt (8 Février 2010)

Yop yop

hummm... Des palettes de macbook pro qui arriveraient aux entrepôts d'apple ça saurait non ???
Je sais pas mais moi c est la question que je me pose ...

amicalement


----------



## loudovitch (8 Février 2010)

http://www.businessinsider.com/appl...-tomorrow-ahead-of-macworld-conference-2010-2

Interessant.... 1 de plus!


----------



## xao85 (8 Février 2010)

Le nombre de rumeurs commencent à grandir à la veille de ce 8 Février. C'est pour demain, c'est une certitude! Mon nez de macophile vous le dit! :love:


----------



## Paradise (8 Février 2010)

D' habitude le jour avant une annonce la dispo des mac en question sur le store change a 72h etc voir plus et la rien ! C est juste qu il ne faut pas confondre envie et réel rumeur (même si j ai besoin très vite d' acheter 2 mbp) j espère me planter..


----------



## dambo (8 Février 2010)

bullrottt a dit:


> Yop yop
> 
> hummm... Des palettes de macbook pro qui arriveraient aux entrepôts d'apple ça saurait non ???
> Je sais pas mais moi c est la question que je me pose ...
> ...



Des palettes à quels entrepôts ?
les Apple Store et APR sont fournis APRES la MAJ ! 
Les expéditions se font directement depuis les centres de fabrication en Chine.


----------



## xao85 (8 Février 2010)

Paradise a dit:


> D' habitude le jour avant une annonce la dispo des mac en question sur le store change a 72h etc voir plus et la rien ! C est juste qu il ne faut pas confondre envie et réel rumeur (même si j ai besoin très vite d' acheter 2 mbp) j espère me planter..



Perso, j'ai déjà plusieurs fois vu du matos se faire renouveler et être à 24h à l'apple store. Pour moi ce n'est pas un des meilleurs indicateurs.  Le meilleur, c'est le nombre de rumeurs avant un mardi! Enfin, on en reparle demain mon cher Paradise!


----------



## dambo (8 Février 2010)

Paradise a dit:


> D' habitude le jour avant une annonce la dispo des mac en question sur le store change a 72h etc voir plus et la rien ! C est juste qu il ne faut pas confondre envie et réel rumeur (même si j ai besoin très vite d' acheter 2 mbp) j espère me planter..



Non c'est faux
Losque j'ai acheté mon MB début 2007, rien ne prévoyait une MAJ imminente ! Et la disponibilité était de 24h la veille de cette même MAJ ... Je ne l'attendais pas si tôt pour faire mon achat ... c'était juste comme il fallait


----------



## divoli (8 Février 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Le nombre de rumeurs commencent à grandir à la veille de ce 8 Février. C'est pour demain, c'est une certitude! Mon nez de macophile vous le dit! :love:



Pinocchio !


----------



## kerflous (8 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> http://www.businessinsider.com/appl...-tomorrow-ahead-of-macworld-conference-2010-2
> 
> Interessant.... 1 de plus!



reprise en  version anglaise de la rumeur qu'on a pu lire sur des sites français. Du vent donc


----------



## dambo (8 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Pinocchio !



Puis le nez est long et plus on sent ces choses là


----------



## bullrottt (8 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Des palettes à quels entrepôts ?
> les Apple Store et APR sont fournis APRES la MAJ !
> Les expéditions se font directement depuis les centres de fabrication en Chine.




ah ok merci de l info, je ne savais pas que cela marchait comme ça


----------



## xao85 (8 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Pinocchio !



Au lieu de dire des âneries, dit leur à ces Nioubs que j'ai raison!


----------



## daphone (8 Février 2010)

Interessant le dernier lien...  En general ça se passe a quelle heure les màj si il doit en avoir une?


----------



## divoli (8 Février 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Au lieu de dire des âneries, dit leur à ces Nioubs que j'ai raison!



S'il n'y a rien demain, tu vas encore te faire lyncher.


----------



## dambo (8 Février 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Au lieu de dire des âneries, dit leur à ces Nioubs que j'ai raison!



Bah moi j'ai bien envie de te croire tu sais 
Si tu as raison, alors nous rédigerons un post à ton éloge 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h41 ----------




divoli a dit:


> S'il n'y a rien demain, tu vas encore te faire lyncher.


Encore ? Ce serait pas la première fois ? 
Je ne participerai pas à ce lynchage .... ayant moi même prédit les MBP pour le 27 janvier


----------



## Djajuka (8 Février 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Le nombre de rumeurs commencent à grandir à la veille de ce 8 Février. C'est pour demain, c'est une certitude! Mon nez de macophile vous le dit! :love:



Je te crois, car depuis plusieurs post je remarque que ton raisonnement tient la route, alors je te suis, en espérant que ça soit demain. J'ai jamais eu aussi hâte d'attendre un produit et de suivre les rumeurs depuis la sortie de la Super Nintento


----------



## dambo (8 Février 2010)

Djajuka a dit:


> Je te crois, car depuis plusieurs post je remarque que ton raisonnement tient la route, alors je te suis, en espérant que ça soit demain. J'ai jamais eu aussi hâte d'attendre un produit et de suivre les rumeurs depuis la sortie de la Super Nintento



En effet ça date


----------



## xao85 (8 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Interessant le dernier lien...  En general ça se passe a quelle heure les màj si il doit en avoir une?



En général, fermeture des stores aux alentours de 12h et réouverture vers 14h! 

Maintenant j'ai la lourde tâche de vous dire que malgré ma longue expérience, je peux me tromper. Mais honnêtement, autant en Janvier je savais que c'était mort d'avance, avec la tablette autant là je le sens vraiment bien! 

Demain où vous me balancerez vos pommes où sinon une petite cagnote pour mon futur macbook pro serait sympa!


----------



## divoli (8 Février 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Maintenant j'ai la lourde tâche de vous dire que malgré ma longue expérience, je peux me tromper. Mais honnêtement, autant en Janvier je savais que c'était mort d'avance, avec la tablette autant là je le sens vraiment bien!



Voilà. Dit comme cela, ça ne mange pas de pain.


----------



## HAL-9000 (8 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Voilà. Dit comme cela, ça ne mange pas de pain.



C'est fin, ça se mange sans faim...


----------



## Djajuka (8 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> En effet ça date



Et oui 

Enfin, bon c'est assez marrant de se retrouver la à chercher un maximum d'informations sur la date future, on retombe en enfance, merci Apple 

Une belle communauté en tout cas, ou l'on voit les plus impatients et les plus rationnels


----------



## dambo (8 Février 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> . Mais honnêtement, autant en Janvier je savais que c'était mort d'avance, avec la tablette autant là je le sens vraiment bien!



Si tu le sens bien, alors on va dire qu'on le sent bien aussi  
Ca mettrait fin à des semaines de rumeurs, d'attentes ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h50 ----------




Djajuka a dit:


> Une belle communauté en tout cas, ou l'on voit les plus impatients et les plus rationnels



Ouais, on peut aussi être les deux en même temps (comme moi) : impatients + rationnels


----------



## Djajuka (8 Février 2010)

D'ailleurs petites questions un peu hors sujet.. 

Est-il possible de commander un MBP personnalisé (au niveau des composoants : HDD / RAM etc..) donc non standard dans les APR ?
Est-il possible de bénéficier de l'offre de réduction sur les imprimantes dans les APR ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## loudovitch (8 Février 2010)

Donc en gros si demain rien à 14h c'est mort pour cette semaine?


----------



## divoli (9 Février 2010)

Si les MBP sont renouvelés très prochainement, ils seront certes équipés de la nouvelle architecture processeur et de nouvelles CG. A ce sujet, je me demande de quelle façon Apple a réglé le cas du MBP 13".

Par contre, je ne le sens pas du tout concernant la connectique. On risque de nouveau de se retrouver avec une connectique inchangée et anémique. 
Par contre, dans huit à dix mois, lors de la révision suivante il y  aura peut-être de l'USB3 et de l'e-Sata en natif. 
D'ailleurs, même les PC d'entrée de gamme auront de l'USB3, et ceux qui achèteront les tous prochains MBP d'ci peu passeront alors pour des couillons, avec leur connectique obsolète.


----------



## dambo (9 Février 2010)

Djajuka a dit:


> D'ailleurs petites questions un peu hors sujet..
> 
> Est-il possible de commander un MBP personnalisé (au niveau des composoants : HDD / RAM etc..) donc non standard dans les APR ?
> Est-il possible de bénéficier de l'offre de réduction sur les imprimantes dans les APR ?
> ...



On s'éloigne des sujets mais à titre d'info :
- les APR sont des indépendants ! Donc les offres de l'Apple Store en ligne ne sont en général PAS VALABLES chez les APR ! Mais tu peux toujours demander...
- Il est possible chez les APR d'avoir un MBP personnalisé (mais pas dans les boutiques type FNAC, Saturn, Darty) - Il faut toutefois compter un délai pour l'avoir.


----------



## kerflous (9 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> Donc en gros si demain rien à 14h c'est mort pour cette semaine?



 Oui, mais on pourra tous se refaire des films dès lundi prochain^^


----------



## divoli (9 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> Donc en gros si demain rien à 14h c'est mort pour cette semaine?


Oui, plus qu'à attendre le mardi suivant...


----------



## HAL-9000 (9 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> D'ailleurs, même les PC d'entrée de gamme auront de l'USB3, et ceux qui achèteront les tous prochains MBP d'ci peu passeront alors pour des couillons, avec leur connectique obsolète.



C'est le jeu ma pov' lucette


----------



## kerflous (9 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> C'est le jeu ma pov' lucette



eaxct. mais on utilisera pas une usine à gaz en plastoc made in Taiwan :love:


----------



## schlub (9 Février 2010)

On est mardi ! Plus que 14h !:rose:


----------



## divoli (9 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> C'est le jeu ma pov' lucette



La pov' Lucette, elle pense qu'Apple commence à sérieusement déconner avec la connectique des MBP, déjà que le port expresscard a été supprimé. Alors si en plus, lors de la prochaine révision, il y a toujours de l'USB2 et même pas d'eSata (je ne parle même du FW3200, il a l'air mort-né), sur des ordis qui avoisinent les 2000 euros, cela relève pas mal du foutage de gueule.


----------



## dambo (9 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> La pov' Lucette, elle pense qu'Apple commence à sérieusement déconner avec la connectique des MBP, déjà que le port expresscard a été supprimé. Alors si en plus, lors de la prochaine révision, il y a toujours de l'USB2 et même pas d'eSata (je ne parle même du FW3200, il a l'air mort-né), sur des ordis qui avoisinent les 2000 euros, cela relève pas mal du foutage de gueule.



Je suis d'accord

Mode Shenmue : Encore une fois tu dis n'importe quoi ! les 2000 euros partent dans l'expérience utilisateur et la fiabilité sans limite des machines !


----------



## divoli (9 Février 2010)

J'espère (je ne sais pas si je l'ai déjà écrit) qu'Apple n'a pas mis toutes ses ressources dans le développement de l'iPad et dans celui du prochain iPhone, en bâclant tout le reste. Parce que si ça tourne à la gabegie, comme avec l'iMac 27", après la question "Quand est-ce que les nouveaux MBP sortent ?" succèdera la question " Quand est-ce que l'on va en avoir qui fonctionnent correctement ?"


----------



## theplayer777 (9 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> J'espère (je ne sais pas si je l'ai déjà écrit) qu'Apple n'a pas mis toutes ses ressources dans le développement de l'iPad et dans celui du prochain iPhone, en bâclant tout le reste. Parce que si ça tourne à la gabegie, comme avec l'iMac 27", après la question "Quand est-ce que les nouveaux MBP sortent ?" succèdera la question " Quand est-ce que l'on va en avoir qui fonctionnent correctement ?"



d'où l'intérêt de laisser aux plus impatients le soin de faire office de beta-tester


----------



## dambo (9 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> J'espère (je ne sais pas si je l'ai déjà écrit) qu'Apple n'a pas mis toutes ses ressources dans le développement de l'iPad et dans celui du prochain iPhone, en bâclant tout le reste. Parce que si ça tourne à la gabegie, comme avec l'iMac 27", après la question "Quand est-ce que les nouveaux MBP sortent ?" succèdera la question " Quand est-ce que l'on va en avoir qui fonctionnent correctement ?"



Je ne sais pas si c'est toi qui l'a écrit mais en tout cas je l'ai déjà lu ...
Penses-tu qu'ils s'agissent des mêmes équipes qui travaillent sur l'ipad et le MBP ?
Ayant déjà subi suffisamment de déboires avec mon MB, j'espère bien être tranquille avec mon prochain MBP


----------



## kerflous (9 Février 2010)

quels type de soucis pourrait il y avoir ? hardware ? software ?


----------



## dambo (9 Février 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> quels type de soucis pourrait il y avoir ? hardware ? software ?



Ben les deux en fait 
Mais bon le design n'est pas revu, donc normalement ile ne devrait pas trop y avoir de souci hardware (surchauffe / charnière qui casse / topcase qui casse ...) - En ce qui concerne les processeurs je n'y crois pas trop ... il y avait des pbs avec les Core Duo mais les Core 2 Duo n'ont pas eu de soucis, pourtant il s'agissait d'une nouvelle architecture, et c'est nouveaux processeurs devraient encore moins chauffer et moins consommer.
A la limite ce sont les prochaines cartes graphiques qui peuvent à mon avis poser souci !


----------



## divoli (9 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si c'est toi qui l'a écrit mais en  tout cas je l'ai déjà lu ...
> Penses-tu qu'ils s'agissent des mêmes équipes qui travaillent sur l'ipad  et le MBP ?
> Ayant déjà subi suffisamment de déboires avec mon MB, j'espère bien être  tranquille avec mon prochain MBP



Je ne sais pas.

Je peux par exemple citer le cas de Mac OS X 10.5 Leopard, qui était sorti avec plusieurs mois de retard et complètement bâclé (jamais une version de Mac OS X n'aura été aussi bâclée). Apple a ensuite réussi à rectifier le tir, mais au prix de 3 màj au nombre de correctifs très important.
On a su par la suite que les équipes d'ingénieurs avaient été ré-organisées de sortent de mettre en avant le développement de l'iPhone, au dépend de celui de Leopard.

Concernant le développement de l'iMac 27", avec celui de l'iPad à coté, on peut se poser des questions, d'autant que l'iPad est certainement considéré comme prioritaire.

En clair, à force de se diversifier, on peut se demander si Apple se donne les moyens de ses ambitions, notamment les moyens humains.

Perso, si j'avais besoin d'un MBP, je me méfierais et j'attendrais les premiers retours, surtout avec les déconvenues qu'a connu l'iMac 27".


----------



## kerflous (9 Février 2010)

ok c'est noté

ça fait des années que je me tape un PC qui fait chauffage d'appoint, si il chauffe il part au refurb direct


----------



## Dementia (9 Février 2010)

On sera peut être déçu sur certains trucs, mais on peut être agréablement surpris aussi. L'usb3 j'y crois pas du tout non plus. 

On a tellement pris l'habitude d'en parler beaucoup, on se pose tous plein de questions, que finallement quand ils vont sortir ben y aura plus tout ca !!! On sera peut être nostalgique, on aura plus rien à dire  lol. 

Bon allez prions ensembles mes amis !!!!!!  Jveux y croire, j'y crois !!!!   
De toute façon si ce n'est pas demain, ca viendra courant fevrier ou mars, avec une dispo en avril-mai. Je verrais bien ca  mais jveux pas y penser. 

Allez c'est demain et puis merde !!!!  Bonne nuit à tous mes ptites pommes  ( affectueux quand je dis ca hein ) lol.


----------



## loudovitch (9 Février 2010)

OOOOOOOOooh ca  y est je sais pas pourquoi mais jle sens plus pour demain...démoralisé


----------



## dambo (9 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> OOOOOOOOooh ca  y est je sais pas pourquoi mais jle sens plus pour demain...démoralisé


Bah pourquoi ça ?
Allez un peu de bon humeur et d'optimisme


----------



## loudovitch (9 Février 2010)

ben ché pas mais ça choque personne apparemment que ça soit décalé jusqu'en avril/mai


----------



## dambo (9 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> ben ché pas mais ça choque personne apparemment que ça soit décalé jusqu'en avril/mai



Jusqu'en avril/mai : SI ! ça choque pas mal de monde !
Mais mi-février / fin février, voir au pire début mars, c'est aussi possible.


----------



## Dementia (9 Février 2010)

oups me syu endormi avec pc surlit et vizn voir si y a des news jsuis danslme cirage un peu. allez on y croit ! du nerf!!! cest demaun, bonne nuit à tous


----------



## Arok6007 (9 Février 2010)

http://www.macrumors.com/2010/02/08...-best-buys-inventory-system-updates-imminent/


----------



## xao85 (9 Février 2010)

Et les rumeurs continuent!  A ce midi, voir plus à 15h, parceque je suis en stage! :rateau:


----------



## Kinesam (9 Février 2010)

Olalalalalala...
J'avais pas regardé le topic depuis hier 14h (parce que je me suis occupé de ma femme!XD) et je viens de me prendre 7 pages à lire...
Vous êtes vraiment ouf ! =D

Enfin voila, on est mardi !
Je me met une alarme sur min iPhone pour me connecter sur internet à 12h30 et regarder sur l'Apple Store...mais moi je pense plutot à la semaine prochaine même si j'espère encore pour aujourd'hui 

Sur ce bonne journée les gars !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h22 ----------

Nan je corrige, avec la dernière Rumeur que selon BestBuy les MBP 13' et 15' ai été effacé du système pour empêcher les commandes, j'affirme :
IT'S FOR TODAY !!!!!! =D

PS: parce que BestBuy ne peux pas se permettre de pas laisser les gens commander des MBP pendant une semaine


----------



## freed201 (9 Février 2010)

heuu.. Je repose ma question... 



freed201 a dit:


> Bon si on imagine que demain (whaaaaa) , y'a les nouveaux Macbook pro (whaaaaa)..
> Dans combien de temps on pourra les trouver en magasin (type Fnac ou magasin apple) ?
> Est ce qu'il seront en vente dans tous les pays via apple store (j'suis en  Belgique) .
> 
> whaaaaaaa


----------



## melaure (9 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> J'espère (je ne sais pas si je l'ai déjà écrit) qu'Apple n'a pas mis toutes ses ressources dans le développement de l'iPad et dans celui du prochain iPhone, en bâclant tout le reste. Parce que si ça tourne à la gabegie, comme avec l'iMac 27", après la question "Quand est-ce que les nouveaux MBP sortent ?" succèdera la question " Quand est-ce que l'on va en avoir qui fonctionnent correctement ?"



C'est vrai que le développement de l'iPhone a coûté cher aux autres produits, surtout Leopard, pas mur du tout à la sortie ...


----------



## bullrottt (9 Février 2010)

*Le grand jour
*​
*Des macbook apparaitront ils aujourd hui sur applestore ???*

les paries sont ouvert 

Je dis pour ma part 50/50, comme vous pouvez le remarquer, je ne prends pas beaucoup de risques. 

c est vers midi que l applestore est sensée fermer ?


----------



## loudovitch (9 Février 2010)

oooh jle sens pas! Ya toujours la livraison en 24h sur l'applestore


----------



## Jeromac (9 Février 2010)

Moi je dirais plutôt que si l'Apple Store doit fermer ce sera vers 18h-20h.

50/50 ? Bof, c'est autant risqué que de dire 10/90. Il reste toujours une chance pour ne pas avoir tort 

Bon, si les MBP sortent ce soir, qu'ils sont en dispo "immédiate", qu'ils ont une carte graphique dédiée ATI 5xxx, qu'ils ont du Core i7, qu'ils intègrent l'USB 3 et qu'ils ont une nouvelle résolution d'écran pour les 15" ainsi que la conservation de l'écran mat, je suce le premier qui m'enverra un MP.


----------



## Paradise (9 Février 2010)

Jeromac a dit:


> Moi je dirais plutôt que si l'Apple Store doit fermer ce sera vers 18h-20h..



C'est toujours entre 11h30 et 15h chez nous  depuis des années...  décalage horaire oblige


----------



## Kinesam (9 Février 2010)

freed201 a dit:


> heuu.. Je repose ma question...



Pour vous répondre à vous deux^^:
l'Apple Store est le seul à avoir les nouveaux produits le jour de la MAJ!
2 à 3 jours après suivent les Apple Retail Store et les partenaires officiels!
Pour LaFnac, Saturn et co, ils ne savent jamais quand ils les reçoivent parce que ça se fait en fonction des stocks dans les hangars sachant que les "officiels" sont prioritaire
En général La Fnac se fait servir une semaine ou Max deux après la sortie!


----------



## loudovitch (9 Février 2010)

oui tiens l'apple store ferme à 12h mais en France ou LA? Ya 8 ou 9h de décallage quand même


----------



## arrakiss (9 Février 2010)

C'est vers midi heure française


----------



## dambo (9 Février 2010)

Salut tout le monde !
12h ? c'est souvent un peu plus tard ... 13/14h, j'ai déjà vu plus tard que ça.

Même MacB en parle aujourd'hui : http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2010/02/09/mais-ou-sont-les-portables-core-ix 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h38 ----------

Ca cause dur aussi des prochains MBP sur MacB depuis ce matin : Nous ne sommes plus seuls 

Et là bas aussi, tout le monde y croit pour aujourd'hui ou la semaine prochaine ! Allez Apple un petit effort !:rateau:


----------



## Kinesam (9 Février 2010)

Moi je ne sais vraiment plus quoi penser... Parce que j'ai tellement peur d'être déçu :s
Vous conseillerez de les commander directement après l'annonce ou d'attendre et de les acheter dans une filliale partenaire?


----------



## dambo (9 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Moi je ne sais vraiment plus quoi penser... Parce que j'ai tellement peur d'être déçu :s
> Vous conseillerez de les commander directement après l'annonce ou d'attendre et de les acheter dans une filliale partenaire?



ah bah ça c'est à toi de voir 
Personnellement je vais attendre un peu, allez voir un modèle en boutique si il y a changement de design/connectique. Et attendre de voir un premier test sur MacG ou autres. Si ça sort aujourd'hui, je pense donc commander dans 3 semaines


----------



## Paradise (9 Février 2010)

Si le Store ne ferme pas dans l'heure qui arrive en gros c'est mort...


----------



## dambo (9 Février 2010)

Paradise a dit:


> Si le Store ne ferme pas dans l'heure qui arrive en gros c'est mort...



Pas du tout, il peut fermer jusqu'à 15h environ


----------



## Paradise (9 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Pas du tout, il peut fermer jusqu'à 15h environ



Jusqu'à 15h oui, mais ferme en général tôt avec quelques fois 3h de coupure


----------



## p.boussaguet (9 Février 2010)

Et on s'y connecte comment au Store ???
Parce que chez moi, ça charge ça charge ..... mais rien !

Soit c'est l'embouteillage, soit .... il ferme


----------



## loudovitch (9 Février 2010)

p.boussaguet a dit:


> Et on s'y connecte comment au Store ???
> Parce que chez moi, ça charge ça charge ..... mais rien !
> 
> Soit c'est l'embouteillage, soit .... il ferme


C'est juste ton ordi qui rame...


----------



## theplayer777 (9 Février 2010)

On a déjà "subit" pas mal de pertes lors des précédentes rumeurs de sorties (entre "" oui, parce que je parle surtout d'une fille un peu folle ) alors si il n'y a toujours pas de nouvelles aujourd'hui, va-t-on assister à une nouvelle vague de suicides?... 


je pense que pour certains c'est parti pour une journée de pomme+R sur l'Apple store :love:


----------



## p.boussaguet (9 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> C'est juste ton ordi qui rame...



Bonne raison pour changer mon Macbook alors :rateau:

Zut, maintenant il charge bien ;-)


----------



## mordez (9 Février 2010)

Bonjour a tous
une info (de plus) chez le plus gros distributeur Apple en france il ont lancer une promo depuis ce matin sur le MBP 13" a 1227 TTC avec l'applecare offert

c'est tout proche...


----------



## loudovitch (9 Février 2010)

mordez a dit:


> Bonjour a tous
> une info (de plus) chez le plus gros distributeur Apple en france il ont lancer une promo depuis ce matin sur le MBP 13" a 1227 TTC avec l'applecare offert
> 
> c'est tout proche...


T'as le lien pour cette info?


----------



## mordez (9 Février 2010)

c'est un distributeur pour revendeur uniquement (Techdata) il faut imperativement avoir un compte pour avoir des prix


----------



## mordez (9 Février 2010)

un petit screen shot pour les curieux


----------



## daphone (9 Février 2010)

C'est vrai que les rumeurs voire "les faits" commencent a converger la...


----------



## dambo (9 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> C'est vrai que les rumeurs voire "les faits" commencent a converger la...


Totalement ! On commence à avoir pas mal de liens (MacRumors et autres) qui annoncent la MAJ pour aujourd'hui !

Allez encore deux petites heures de patience !


----------



## Dementia (9 Février 2010)

Allez courage, on y est presque .
J'y crois oui et non, j'ai le coeur qui s'accelère  c'est grave lol.
Mais comme dans l'article ils parlent d'une annonce iminente et des eventuelles cartes graphiques qui pourraient y être integré, ben je me dis que c'est peut être pas pour tout de suite, genre en mars ou autre :s. Enfin bon jveux y croire 
Allez prions mes ptits pommes


----------



## rexet (9 Février 2010)

mordez a dit:


> un petit screen shot pour les curieux


En plus c'est précisé pour les "commandes passées avant 13h" !... parce qu'après l'Apple Store ferme  ?


----------



## mordez (9 Février 2010)

rexet a dit:


> En plus c'est précisé pour les "commandes passées avant 13h" !... parce qu'après l'Apple Store ferme  ?



ca c'est tous les jours si tu veux être sur a 100% d'être livré le lendemain


----------



## dambo (9 Février 2010)

mordez a dit:


> ca c'est tous les jours si tu veux être sur a 100% d'être livré le lendemain



Je préférais la première version 

Bon 12h13...les minutes passent, l'espoir s'en va...


----------



## Dementia (9 Février 2010)

J'avais pas vu la ptite promo du 13"  . Ca semble vraiment tout proche oui, y a plus qu'à esperer


----------



## daphone (9 Février 2010)

Allez allez! Mon compte bancaire est prêt 

---------- Post added at 12h21 ---------- Previous post was at 12h19 ----------

Autant tout le monde se plante.. Chez Apple ils de disent : "bon c'est tout prêt tout ça... On va pouvoir envoyer le dernier prototype en test et on va le sortir en avril voire fin mars pour les plus impatients" proud argh


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (9 Février 2010)

50 personnes sur la discussion on sent que certains l'attendent ce new MBP


----------



## Goldmember (9 Février 2010)

Lol on est vraiment des tarés....mais bon ça fait tellement longtemps qu'on les attend !


----------



## dambo (9 Février 2010)

Splinter28 a dit:


> 50 personnes sur la discussion on sent que certains l'attendent ce new MBP



55 à l'heure où j'écris ce post 
Allez plus que deux petites heures à tenir avant de savoir 

Edit : 59 là ! Et après il y en a qui disent que ça n'intéresse personne


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (9 Février 2010)

je suis sur que parmi nous certains mange entre 2 cmd + R sur le store 

Je rigole si le MBP sort pas today et je suis content s'il sort 
(oui je m'en fou je vais prendre le MBP j'ai le mien qui est super) mais je vous comprend très bien c'est dur d'attendre 
aller courage plus que un ou deux mois d'attente ... 

57 pour celui ci


----------



## Dementia (9 Février 2010)

Jsais pas vous, mais la je commence à flipper un peu !!!!   Car je vois que finalement le temps passe et toujours rien . Mais restons zen jregfezkheijziqgejqr,lghejqglreugreughehuetqgh ql


----------



## dambo (9 Février 2010)

Splinter28 a dit:


> je suis sur que parmi nous certains mange entre 2 cmd + R sur le store
> 
> Je rigole si le MBP sort pas today et je suis content s'il sort
> (oui je m'en fou je vais prendre le MBP j'ai le mien qui est super) mais je vous comprend très bien c'est dur d'attendre
> ...


STOP ! Je ne veux pas entendre parler d'avril ou mai


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (9 Février 2010)

Dementia a dit:


> Jsais pas vous, mais la je commence à flipper un peu !!!!   Car je vois que finalement le temps passe et toujours rien . Mais restons zen jregfezkheijziqgejqr,lghejqglreugreughehuetqgh ql



S'il sort pas j'en connais qui vont passer par la fenêtre ... 

Edit: qui parle d'avril je parle de juin moi ...


----------



## elbrado (9 Février 2010)

c'est cuit....


----------



## Dr Troy (9 Février 2010)

RDV mardi prochain pour de nouvelles aventures.

*Ah bah nan le store est fermé ! Faites chauffer les CB *


----------



## fxserafino (9 Février 2010)

Apple Store FERMÉ !!!!!!!!


----------



## Paradise (9 Février 2010)

Enfin !!!!!!


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (9 Février 2010)

Qui a dit étrange ??? et ba voila je l'avais bien dit ... que les nouveau iPod arrivaient ...


----------



## fxserafino (9 Février 2010)

dsl pour les majuscules mais l'excitation est au max la, ma CB est sur mon bureau, je n'attend plus que la réouverture ...


----------



## dambo (9 Février 2010)

YYYEEEEESSS 

Les voilà ! Ah c'est pas trop tôt


----------



## loudovitch (9 Février 2010)

OUUUUAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
CA Y EST ON Y EST !


----------



## bullrottt (9 Février 2010)

Bon bah... y a plus qu à attendre la réouverture


----------



## dambo (9 Février 2010)

C'est ptete les Mac Pro qui vont être mis à jour


----------



## kerflous (9 Février 2010)

Rhhaaa c'est bon:love::love::love:


----------



## daphone (9 Février 2010)

Ouaf Ouaf... Et dire que de nombreux topic sur les new MBP ont été fermés cause de "rumeurs vague et inutiles", je crois que tous les sites d'actu mac vont être pris de court!


----------



## fxserafino (9 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> C'est ptete les Mac Pro qui vont être mis à jour



ahh ne parle pas de malheurs ... il est possible aussi qu'il ne fasse qu'intégrer l'iPad dans le store tant qu'on y est ...

Moi je veux mon MacBook Pro 13" ...


----------



## dambo (9 Février 2010)

Ca fait 3 ans que je m'étais pas senti comme ça  (lors de mon dernier achat)


----------



## rexet (9 Février 2010)

Mince vous savez ce qui se passe avec le store ? Je n'arrive plus à y accéder.
Moi qui voulait y acheter un MBP 13" à 2.26Ghz  !!




YEAHHHHHHHHHHH, ma visa est prête !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goobii (9 Février 2010)

OOOUUUHHH que du bonheur, croisons les doigts pour qu'Apple nous surprenne !!!! Jamais un fruit ne m'avait autant préoccuper !!!


----------



## dambo (9 Février 2010)

En tout cas il y a du monde ! Le forum est sans cesse saturé !


----------



## loudovitch (9 Février 2010)

Combien de temps il faut attendre en général??? 2h?


----------



## dambo (9 Février 2010)

Ca dépend, certaines MAJ prennent 10min, d'autres près de 2h ! Tout dépend du nombre de choses à mettre à jour je pense 

Je pense que d'ici une heure tout le monde sera fixé !


----------



## guigui_41 (9 Février 2010)

Apple Store en maintenance !

Nouveaux MB P et MB Air dans quelques heures


----------



## schlub (9 Février 2010)

Oh putin  je bande !:rateau:


----------



## dambo (9 Février 2010)

guigui_41 a dit:


> Apple Store en maintenance !
> 
> Nouveaux MB P et MB Air dans quelques heures



Ca pourrait être bien que tout soit revu en même temps 
Comme ça : disparition du modèle MBP 13", remplacé par le nouveau Air. Apparition d'un MBP 14" en 1440x900 et nouveau 15" en 1680x1050 :rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h57 ----------




schlub a dit:


> Oh putin  je bande !:rateau:



Du calme du calme


----------



## freed201 (9 Février 2010)

et au final, mise a jour de iwork ... haaaaaaaa

(non je déconne)


----------



## loudovitch (9 Février 2010)

ah oui tiens ilife et iwork 2010 seront po dessus du coup!


----------



## theplayer777 (9 Février 2010)

et si pas de petite pancarte "NOUV" au dessus des MBP à la réouverture, il se passe quoi? je propose une collecte de fonds pour soutenir ceux qui vont péter un plomb


----------



## dambo (9 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> ah oui tiens ilife et iwork 2010 seront po dessus du coup!



Déjà iWork est payant et non fourni avec les Mac (contrairement à iLife), et ensuite je pense qu'Apple va étaler les sorties !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h02 ----------




theplayer777 a dit:


> et si pas de petite pancarte "NOUV" au dessus des MBP à la réouverture, il se passe quoi? je propose une collecte de fonds pour soutenir ceux qui vont péter un plomb



Bah ça voudra dire pas non plus de nouveaux MBP la semaine prochaine (parce que une semaine d'écart c'est trop court ...) donc oui tu peux proposer une collecte de fonds


----------



## Jeromac (9 Février 2010)

schlub a dit:


> Oh putin  je bande !:rateau:



Pareil.

Et s'il n'y avait que l'Apple TV de mis à jour ?


----------



## dambo (9 Février 2010)

30 min de MAJ ... Ca commence à faire :rateau:


----------



## daphone (9 Février 2010)

Putain comme je me suis fait éjecter du forum! Je ne suis pas chez moi, j'essaye suivre tant bien que mal sur mon iPhone en edge... A chaque fois, forums saturés ! Ils ont pas intérêt a se foutre de nous Apple ! Remarque la màj des MacBook pro c'était faite un 9 juin... Neuf vous avez dit? 

---------- Post added at 13h05 ---------- Previous post was at 13h04 ----------

Ça n'a pas l'air d'être une petite mise a jour dis moi!


----------



## dambo (9 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Putain comme je me suis fait éjecter du forum! Je ne suis pas chez moi, j'essaye suivre tant bien que mal sur mon iPhone en edge... A chaque fois, forums saturés ! Ils ont pas intérêt a se foutre de nous Apple ! Remarque la màj des MacBook pro c'était faite un 9 juin... Neuf vous avez dit?



Non un 8 je crois 
Enfin bon cette fois ça y ait ! Après des mois d'attentes, de rumeurs et des pages de discussions, on y est, c'est fou non :love:


----------



## Jeromac (9 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Remarque la màj des MacBook pro c'était faite un 9 juin... Neuf vous avez dit?



Bah, le 9 on a du neuf ! Logique !


----------



## Ekow (9 Février 2010)

Pour HAL-9000 : 
"Je l'avais bien dit !" 

(Humour, je n'avais aucune idée de la sortie des prochains mbp, qui d'ailleurs n'est pas encore confirmée... ^^)


----------



## dambo (9 Février 2010)

Ekow a dit:


> Pour HAL-9000 :
> "Je l'avais bien dit !"



Naan en juin je te dis ! Vous êtes vraiment naïfs


----------



## daphone (9 Février 2010)

Attendons de voir la réouverture avant de crier victoire...


----------



## dambo (9 Février 2010)

elliotr a dit:


> C'est fou le nombre de gens qui sont aussi naïfs.
> 
> Le MBP pour demain, c'est juste une blague.
> 
> ...



Il était pas mal ce post d'hier non


----------



## theplayer777 (9 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Attendons de voir la réouverture avant de crier victoire...



conseil judicieux il me semble


----------



## dambo (9 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Attendons de voir la réouverture avant de crier victoire...



Si il n'y a pas de MBP, la déception sera encore plus grande


----------



## elliotr (9 Février 2010)

Si yen a qui sont intéréssés je rachète un macbook pro 15 à 2,53GHZ, me MP !! 


Pour le store ça veut rien dire, ya pleins de maj logiciels, sans doute l'ipad à intégrer, pas sûr pour les MBP encore. On verra bien.


----------



## loudovitch (9 Février 2010)

vous conseillez d'acheter sur l'applestore ou d'aller genre chez iconcept pour l'acheter?


----------



## v4lium (9 Février 2010)

Si la maj du store embarque bien des nouveaux MBP,  je garde une pensée émue pour les personnes qui ont effectué leur achat à 12h25.... 
Et je me pose sérieusement la question sur ma stratégie d'achat, un ancien MBP en refurb ou un tout nouveau tout beau... 
- pour consulter internet et faire de la photo amateur... et des économies l'ancien suffit
- mais faut-il toujours être raisonnable...


----------



## guigui_41 (9 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Ca pourrait être bien que tout soit revu en même temps
> Comme ça : disparition du modèle MBP 13", remplacé par le nouveau Air. Apparition d'un MBP 14" en 1440x900 et nouveau 15" en 1680x1050 :rateau:
> 
> Vous sortez ça d'où ?


----------



## Rezv@n (9 Février 2010)

Pitié ! 

Il ouvre quand !! J'en peux plus ! :rateau::rateau::rateau:

J'espère que ce n'est pas juste le prix de l'ipad. 

Je crois que je vais faire une crise cardiaque.


----------



## dambo (9 Février 2010)

guigui_41 a dit:


> dambo a dit:
> 
> 
> > Ca pourrait être bien que tout soit revu en même temps
> ...


----------



## daphone (9 Février 2010)

Presque une heure de mise a jour, on espère on espère... (faudrait que je passe a ma banque tiens...)


----------



## theplayer777 (9 Février 2010)

y'en a ça fait 45 minutes qu'ils ne respirent plus j'ai l'impression 

Ayons confiance en la pomme pour nous sortir de belles bêtes :love:


----------



## dambo (9 Février 2010)

Bientôt une heure de MAJ quand même


----------



## nonosore (9 Février 2010)

Si ce sont des nouveaux Macbook Pro, il est possible de faire échanger un MBP 13' acheté il y a même pas une semaine (absolument besoin d'un portable pour bosser suite au décès de l'écran de mon MB) contre un nouveau modèle? (je crois avoir lu ça ici même, mais je ne retrouve pas la page)

Merci


----------



## guigui_41 (9 Février 2010)

Lol ! 

Màj MBP, MB Air , Mac Pro et iLife, iWork je pense


----------



## daphone (9 Février 2010)

Je peux en prendre un a 1500 vu que j'ai le droit a l'AOC Sorbonne 12% et a ce prix la, le 15' entree de gamme était vraiment une blague (le même que le 13' haut de gamme et même pas de carte dediée!)


----------



## Fìx (9 Février 2010)

guigui_41 a dit:


> Lol !
> 
> Màj MBP, MB Air , Mac Pro et iLife, iWork je pense



Ouais puis 10.7, puis les MacPro, les iMacs, les Mac Minis, les iPods, les iPhone... 

J'en oublie?


----------



## dambo (9 Février 2010)

guigui_41 a dit:


> Lol !
> 
> Màj MBP, MB Air , Mac Pro et iLife, iWork je pense



Rien que ça


----------



## freed201 (9 Février 2010)

85 personnes qui suivent le message. .... et qui espèrent


----------



## fxserafino (9 Février 2010)

nonosore a dit:


> Si ce sont des nouveaux Macbook Pro, il est possible de faire échanger un MBP 13' acheté il y a même pas une semaine (absolument besoin d'un portable pour bosser suite au décès de l'écran de mon MB) contre un nouveau modèle? (je crois avoir lu ça ici même, mais je ne retrouve pas la page)
> 
> Merci



Oui si tu as fait ton achat sur le Store en ligne tu as droit a un délai de rétractation de 14 jours je crois ... et cela sans justification.

Si tu as fait ton achat sur internet ou plus généralement a distance, tu as un délai de rétractation légale de 7 jours ouvrés.

Sinon il faut voir avec les conditions générales de ventes de la ou tu as fait ton achat, par exemple a la fnac il est de 14 jours.


----------



## Dr Troy (9 Février 2010)

nonosore a dit:


> Si ce sont des nouveaux Macbook Pro, il est possible de faire échanger un MBP 13' acheté il y a même pas une semaine (absolument besoin d'un portable pour bosser suite au décès de l'écran de mon MB) contre un nouveau modèle? (je crois avoir lu ça ici même, mais je ne retrouve pas la page)
> 
> Merci



Délai de rétractation légal de 15 jours si tu l'as acheté en ligne. Appelle leur SAV. Il va falloir être convainquant, mais vu que c'est ton droit...

Va falloir que j'appelle ma banque pour faire sauter le plafond de ma carte bleue


----------



## Kinesam (9 Février 2010)

Jpense que finalement jvais attendre une ou deux semaines avant de le commander...

Hate de voir les caracteristiques !


----------



## guigui_41 (9 Février 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Ouais puis 10.7, puis les MacPro, les iMacs, les Mac Minis, les iPods, les iPhone...
> 
> J'en oublie?



Bah tu verras bien ptit rigolo


----------



## Hellix06 (9 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Je peux en prendre un a 1500 vu que j'ai le droit a l'AOC Sorbonne 12% et a ce prix la, le 15' entree de gamme était vraiment une blague (le même que le 13' haut de gamme et même pas de carte dediée!)



En même temps je ne sais pas si il y a la place pour en mettre une dans le 13"

Par contre, il y a trop peu de chances pour que le 13" passe en quad, car cela signifierait de retourner aux GMA et donc à l'âge de pierre des puces graphiques.
Pour moi, augmentation des fréquences et de la ram sur le MB et MBA, et pour les MBP, passage en i7 avec nouvelle carte graphique (sans doute ATI) en plus de la GMA pourrave (puisqu'on a pas le choix).
Pour iLife/iWork, j'ai encore des doutes, puisqu'en général on a une keynote pour les nouvelles fonctionnalités (dites moi si je me trompe).

Pour les MacPro, peut être baisse de prix et meilleurs processeurs (pour recalibrer la gamme iMac/MacPro).

Aperture 3 pourrait faire son apparition, mais je n'y crois pas trop (même si je l'espère).


----------



## nonosore (9 Février 2010)

Non je l'ai acheté directement chez un Premium Reseller jeudi de la semaine dernière. 
Donc je doit voir directement avec eux, ou avec Apple par téléphone.

Merci.


----------



## loudovitch (9 Février 2010)

Hey joke! Ce soir je vais à l'avant première du film "LE MAC" ! Si ça tombe pas le bon jour ça...


----------



## Mariomobile (9 Février 2010)

Moi j'en ai commandé un la semaine dernière par virement bancaire. Il n'est toujours pas envoyé, j'espère que j'en aurais un de la nouvelle gamme. :love:


----------



## Nioubite (9 Février 2010)

Mariomobile a dit:


> Moi j'en ai commandé un la semaine dernière par virement bancaire. Il n'est toujours pas envoyé, j'espère que j'en aurais un de la nouvelle gamme. :love:


 
tu devrais annuler ta commande au cas où..


----------



## dambo (9 Février 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> En même temps je ne sais pas si il y a la place pour en mettre une dans le 13"
> 
> Par contre, il y a trop peu de chances pour que le 13" passe en quad, car cela signifierait de retourner aux GMA et donc à l'âge de pierre des puces graphiques.
> Pour moi, augmentation des fréquences et de la ram sur le MB et MBA, et pour les MBP, passage en i7 avec nouvelle carte graphique (sans doute ATI) en plus de la GMA pourrave (puisqu'on a pas le choix).
> ...



Il y a avait des cartes graphiques dans les iBook ... et il n'était pas plus grand 
De nombreux PC 13" proposent des cartes dédiés ... pourquoi pas Apple


----------



## theplayer777 (9 Février 2010)

on se rapproche des 1h15 de fermeture... ça promet! 

Moi ce que j'espère aussi, c'est le retour en standard de l'écran mat, ou au moins la gratuité de celui-ci par rapport à l'écran glossy.


----------



## kurucome (9 Février 2010)

et pourquoi pas un ipad offert pour toutes commande de MBP ???


----------



## dambo (9 Février 2010)

theplayer777 a dit:


> on se rapproche des 1h15 de fermeture... ça promet!
> 
> Moi ce que j'espère aussi, c'est le retour en standard de l'écran mat, ou au moins la gratuité de celui-ci par rapport à l'écran glossy.



Avec un design un peu plus sympa dans ce cas là ! Franchement les écrans mat sur unibody ... c'est ultra moche ! Ca fait pas fini, il y a un bord noir on se demande d'où il vient...


----------



## Mariomobile (9 Février 2010)

kurucome a dit:


> et pourquoi pas un ipad offert pour toutes commande de MBP ???


----------



## Fìx (9 Février 2010)

Après qu'ils soient sortis, promis, vous partez? :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2010)

theplayer777 a dit:


> on se rapproche des 1h15 de fermeture... ça promet!
> 
> Moi ce que j'espère aussi, c'est le retour en standard de l'écran mat, ou au moins la gratuité de celui-ci par rapport à l'écran glossy.



c'est juste le store qui est en maintenance pas le reste .... peut être ca veut rien dire, ou c'est pour l'ipad.


----------



## theplayer777 (9 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Avec un design un peu plus sympa dans ce cas là ! Franchement les écrans mat sur unibody ... c'est ultra moche ! Ca fait pas fini, il y a un bord noir on se demande d'où il vient...



j'en ai vu un pour la première fois il y a quelques jours, et je suis pas de ton avis... je trouve que c'est très beau ce contour gris et non pas noir comme sur le glossy.


----------



## kerflous (9 Février 2010)

tu rigoles c'est juste le début ça


----------



## dambo (9 Février 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Après qu'ils soient sortis, promis, vous partez? :rose:



On part du topic oui ! ------------> Pour aller squatter celui qui aura été créé dans le forum Réagissez : "Les nouveaux MBP early 2010"


----------



## daphone (9 Février 2010)

Toujours rien?


----------



## arrakiss (9 Février 2010)

Prêt pour la jouissance collective consommatrice ?


----------



## Fìx (9 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> On part du topic oui ! ------------> Pour aller squatter celui qui aura été créé dans le forum Réagissez : "Les nouveaux MBP early 2010"



Rôôôô nonnnn! 

Créez vous un groupe à la limite..... mais laissez les forums tranquilles!!


----------



## daphone (9 Février 2010)

On fait de l'audience au moins nous!


----------



## kurucome (9 Février 2010)

ca yest ils sont tous bons ts chauds et tout juste sortis du four !!!!
Allez fini le suspens pour ce midi on verra bien ce soir...


----------



## arrakiss (9 Février 2010)

J'me demande un truc en voyant le store....ya des app store aux Philippines ? c'est marqué dessus. Donc je peux acheter un MBP là-bas ? le prix doit pas être le même vue le niveau de vie ?


----------



## dambo (9 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> On fait de l'audience au moins nous!



On est les Vendetta de MacG


----------



## loudovitch (9 Février 2010)

C'est ptetre juste le renouvellement de aperture 3....


----------



## theplayer777 (9 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> C'est ptetre juste le renouvellement de aperture 3....


  et 1h30 de mise à jour pour ça? j'ai quelques doutes....


----------



## take-over (9 Février 2010)

sinon au niveau des délais vous pensez que le nouveau MBP sera chez moi d'ici 24 à 48h ??


----------



## theplayer777 (9 Février 2010)

take-over a dit:


> sinon au niveau des délais vous pensez que le nouveau MBP sera chez moi d'ici 24 à 48h ??



si c'est pareil que pour les iMac, tu peux toujours rêver, je pense plutôt 3 semaines au mieux!


----------



## kurucome (9 Février 2010)

take-over a dit:


> sinon au niveau des délais vous pensez que le nouveau MBP sera chez moi d'ici 24 à 48h ??


 
ta question a 10mn d'avance... repose là quand on en saura  plus !!!


----------



## Nioubite (9 Février 2010)

durée d'attente longue est elle synonyme de grosse maj ?


----------



## kurucome (9 Février 2010)

en tout cas je commence a avoir mal aux doigts à force de rafraichir la page apple


----------



## loudovitch (9 Février 2010)

ouai est ce qu'yen a qui ont suivi svt des MAJ? en moyenne ça dure combien?


----------



## take-over (9 Février 2010)

theplayer777 a dit:


> si c'est pareil que pour les iMac, tu peux toujours rêver, je pense plutôt 3 semaines au mieux!



Ok ok ... vivement la nouvelle config !!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> On est les Vendetta de MacG


Tu sais ce qu'on en pense des vendetta de MacG ? 


Sinon, le temps mis pour la MAJ, c'est volontaire. 
Y'a pas un salon photo bientôt ? Parce que Aperture qui arriverait de cette façon, ce n'est pas un bon moyen pour lui faire de la pub...

Pour la disponibilité, ça dépend. Il est arrivé des fois ou c'était dispo quelques jours après parfois presque deux mois...


----------



## kerflous (9 Février 2010)

take-over a dit:


> sinon au niveau des délais vous pensez que le nouveau MBP sera chez moi d'ici 24 à 48h ??



:rateau::rateau::rateau: ce qui s'appelle se faire un gros film.

Même *SI* ils sortent, jen doute.

calme toi mec


----------



## Dr Troy (9 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Avec un design un peu plus sympa dans ce cas là ! Franchement les écrans mat sur unibody ... c'est ultra moche ! Ca fait pas fini, il y a un bord noir on se demande d'où il vient...



Le bord noir est également présent sur les versions glossy, c'est juste qu'on le voit moins, c'est pour éviter le contact aluminium sur aluminium (ça doit être du silicone).

Personnellement, pour le peu que ça change, je préfère pouvoir calibrer correctement mon écran et ne pas me taper des couleurs flashy. Je crois qu'il ne faut pas oublier la mention Pro sur ces Macbook, ce n'est pas fait que pour mater ses photos de vacances.


----------



## dambo (9 Février 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> Tu sais ce qu'on en pense des vendetta de MacG ?



Un brin d'humour ne fait jamais de mal :love:

Concernant le temps de la MAJ : ça peut durer 10min comme 3 heures ! On peut présumer que plus la MAJ est longue, plus il y a de nouveautés lors de la réouverture mais c'est très loin d'être une certitude.


----------



## Hellix06 (9 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Il y a avait des cartes graphiques dans les iBook ... et il n'était pas plus grand
> De nombreux PC 13" proposent des cartes dédiés ... pourquoi pas Apple



Question d'épaisseur quand même. Puis c'est pas la politique de la maison une dédiée sur un 13" :bebe:


----------



## sapiens07 (9 Février 2010)

http://www.macrumors.com/2010/02/08...-best-buys-inventory-system-updates-imminent/


----------



## Galuz (9 Février 2010)

Je débarque...
Ca fait déjà 2h de maj? Ca sent bon le MBP bien révisé ^^


----------



## dambo (9 Février 2010)

Galuz a dit:


> Je débarque...
> Ca fait déjà 2h de maj? Ca sent bon le MBP bien révisé ^^


----------



## Rezv@n (9 Février 2010)

En tout cas c'est sûr que ce n'est pas juste pour écrire le prix de l'ipad ! Sinon ça ne mettrait pas tant de temps ! D'ailleurs le site US ne serait pas fermé si ça aurait été pour ça vu qu'il y a déjà les prix. Mais là ça fait vraiment long. Ça doit être une grosse mise à jour...


----------



## fxserafino (9 Février 2010)

Par contre je ne me souviens plus, est ce que tous les stores sont remis en ligne en même temps, ou cela se fait progressivement ?


----------



## kurucome (9 Février 2010)

ils sont remis à jour tous en même temps je crois...


----------



## Mr Fon (9 Février 2010)

take-over a dit:


> sinon au niveau des délais vous pensez que le nouveau MBP sera chez moi d'ici 24 à 48h ??




non, en fait dès que l'Applestore rouvrira, UPS sonnera à ta porte avec le new MBP...

je survole ce fil, très drôle il est. Bon courage à toutes et tous qui sont dans l'attente de ce renouvellement.


----------



## bullrottt (9 Février 2010)

c est long...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2010)

Rien a voir. 

Apple contrôle (presque) la remise des serveurs en ligne. 

La fermeture des stores avait été expliquée par une vieille architecture des systèmes. Cela les obligerait a tout fermer, mettre a jour puis synchroniser la remise en ligne dans le monde (simultanée)

Si l'on espère qu'ils ont mis leurs systèmes a jour, c'est purement virtuel. Donc l'attente est voulue. 
Tu crois quand même pas qu'ils sont en train de mettre a jour maintenant ???!
Non, ils sont en train de vous lire et ils doivent bien rigoler


----------



## dambo (9 Février 2010)

Mr Fon a dit:


> non, en fait dès que l'Applestore rouvrira, UPS sonnera à ta porte avec le new MBP...
> 
> je survole ce fil, très drôle il est. Bon courage à toutes et tous qui sont dans l'attente de ce renouvellement.



T'as trop regardé Star Wars hier soir tu parles comme Yoda


----------



## Galuz (9 Février 2010)

MBP mien tu seras...


----------



## Dementia (9 Février 2010)

YOUHOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU 
C'est longgg !!!  pfff c'est stressant. On est tous taré mdr.   Ca se trouve y aura tout sauf la MAJ des mbp . Allez plus que quelques minutes je pense et on verra enfin . J'ai l'impression d'être comme un gosse en attendant les cadeaux le soir de noel.


----------



## theplayer777 (9 Février 2010)

Dementia a dit:


> YOUHOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> C'est longgg !!!  pfff c'est stressant. On est tous taré mdr.   Ca se trouve y aura tout sauf la MAJ des mbp . Allez plus que quelques minutes je pense et on verra enfin . J'ai l'impression d'être comme un gosse en attendant les cadeaux le soir de noel.



la seule différence, c'est que t'as pas besoin de sortir la CB pour recevoir tes cadeaux de nowel


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2010)

Et puis, si ça se peut, vous n'aurez même pas un bon GPU. 

:rateau:


----------



## Galuz (9 Février 2010)

En tout cas, la folie est communicative lol!
En tant que futur switcheur, je suis tout fou!


----------



## loudovitch (9 Février 2010)

Mais que le temps est loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong...


----------



## dambo (9 Février 2010)

2h15 de MAj ça commence VRAIMENT à faire long ! :mouais:


----------



## Kinesam (9 Février 2010)

Oh nan ça se trouvé ils ont fait faillite!!!!
XD

C'est vraiment long... Mais ça vaut Le coup jsuis sûr=)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2010)

Y'a Aperture 3. 
Par contre, sans Mac, ce n'est pas très utile


----------



## kurucome (9 Février 2010)

plus c'est long meix c'est bon !!!


----------



## arrakiss (9 Février 2010)

Et si le Store ne revenait .....jamais ???


----------



## dambo (9 Février 2010)

Et voilà tout s'effondre : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/142951/aperture-3-64-bits-sur-snow-leopard


----------



## Galuz (9 Février 2010)

Ou alors...... ils sont en train de décider s'ils les sortent ou pas ces nouveaux MBP.
Et comme ils jouent ça au poker, ça prend du temps


----------



## Nioubite (9 Février 2010)

apres le demi enthousiasme de l'ipad, ca serait vraiment embarassant qu'ils sortent pas ces mpb...


----------



## loudovitch (9 Février 2010)

Mais tu crois quand même pas toute cette attente QUE pour aperture 3!


----------



## fxserafino (9 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> 2h15 de MAj ça commence VRAIMENT à faire long ! :mouais:



oui c'est très très long ...


----------



## dambo (9 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> Mais tu crois quand même pas toute cette attente QUE pour aperture 3!



J'espère pas


----------



## arrakiss (9 Février 2010)

Bon allez qu'il ouvre que je puisse commander ma nouvelle batterie !


----------



## xao85 (9 Février 2010)

Bon alors c'est qui qui avait raison????!!!!!!  

Que tous les pessimistes se prosternent!


----------



## daphone (9 Février 2010)

MacBook MacBook !


----------



## Kinesam (9 Février 2010)

Jsuis allé sur Le site allemand et Aperture 3 est dispo 
mais une partie du store est encore en MaJ:s


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Bon alors c'est qui qui avait raison????!!!!!!
> 
> Que tous les pessimistes se prosternent!


Ben pour l'instant, pas toi


----------



## homedcaverne (9 Février 2010)

que c'est looooonnnnnng!!!!! j'attend pour un MBP 13 pouces, j'ai mis un an pour mettre l'argent de coté (je suis étudiant...) et la je vais craquer a force d'attendre !!!! lol


----------



## dambo (9 Février 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Bon alors c'est qui qui avait raison????!!!!!!
> 
> Que tous les pessimistes se prosternent!



Tu avais raison pour la fermeture du store 
Mais pour l'instant Apple a annoncé Aperture 3 et seulement ça ... 
J'espère que tu avais aussi raison pour le reste, encore quelques minutes


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2010)

Si jamais il n'y a pas de nouvelles machines, allez faire un tour au bar pour vous détendre


----------



## xao85 (9 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Tu avais raison pour la fermeture du store
> Mais pour l'instant Apple a annoncé Aperture 3 et seulement ça ...
> J'espère que tu avais aussi raison pour le reste, encore quelques minutes



T'inquiètes, 3h de fermeture, c'est obligé ya pas que Aperture 3!


----------



## dambo (9 Février 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> T'inquiètes, 3h de fermeture, c'est obligé ya pas que Aperture 3!



T'as l'air vraiment confiant, j'ai envie d'y croire :love:


----------



## Mariomobile (9 Février 2010)

La page d'accueil a été modifié...


----------



## Dementia (9 Février 2010)

Lol je sais pas vous mais je sens que ptit à ptit on perd un peu espoir . Je mets lol car je craque, j'en peux plus gfvfjvyuftyjfucf .
Je perds vraiment espoir la à cause d'aperture . J'imagine le deception quand la page aura chargé et qu'on verra "core2duo" :s


----------



## daphone (9 Février 2010)

Un stagiaire a du trébucher et débrancher tout le data center de cupertino... Autant ils ne se sont pas encore rendus compte...


----------



## xao85 (9 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> T'as l'air vraiment confiant, j'ai envie d'y croire :love:



Mais vous allez finir par me croire! Roooo! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h11 ----------

Dailleurs où est HAL-9000, je voudrai bien voir sa tête! Lui qui n'y croyait pas et qui me faisait passé pour un andouille!


----------



## fxserafino (9 Février 2010)

Si on regarde la page d'accueil du site apple.com, on voit que sous la présentation de l'iPad il y a 3 icônes sans images ... sans doute la place pour la présentation des nouveaux produits, en attente de la réouverture de store.


----------



## dambo (9 Février 2010)

fxserafino a dit:


> Si on regarde la page d'accueil du site apple.com, on voit que sous la présentation de l'iPad il y a 3 icônes sans images ... sans doute la place pour la présentation des nouveaux produits, en attente de la réouverture de store.



Ah non moi je n'ai pas ça


----------



## loudovitch (9 Février 2010)

moi non plus...


----------



## kurucome (9 Février 2010)

moi non plus :
1 icone aperture / 1 pour l'Imac / 1 pour l'iphone 3Gs / 1 pour les anciens MBP


----------



## Mariomobile (9 Février 2010)

J'ai ça sur le US.


----------



## xao85 (9 Février 2010)

C'est le store US qui ouvre en premier en général! 

Et j'aimerai aussi dire que tous les vendeurs qui hier ont dit, il ny' aurai pas de mis à jour avant juin sont des escroc! 

Je me lache, je sais! :rateau:


----------



## daphone (9 Février 2010)

C'est long !


----------



## loudovitch (9 Février 2010)

non mais on va vraimment arriver à 3h d'attente quoi!!!!


----------



## xao85 (9 Février 2010)

si ya effectivement Ilife, Aperture, iwork macbook (pro) c'est normal... Et peut être d'autres surprises: apple cinema display...


----------



## Dementia (9 Février 2010)

Oh non quand on met la souris dessus y a pas marqué "new mbp" Alors qu'il y a aperture de mes cou*****  et new imac


----------



## kurucome (9 Février 2010)

<LI class=column> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




voila les 3 icones que j'ai moi sur apple us


----------



## Dr Troy (9 Février 2010)

Il y a juste un upload et des tests à faire, ils ne font pas les mises à jour en direct, donc le temps d'attente ne correspond en rien à la "taille" de la mise à jour.

Mais bon, je ne vois pas pourquoi les MBP ne seraient pas mis à jour même si il y a Aperture 3. La dernière fois il y a eu plusieurs gammes et de nouveaux produits en une fois, sans annonce.


----------



## dambo (9 Février 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> si ya effectivement Ilife, Aperture, iwork macbook (pro) c'est normal... Et peut être d'autres surprises: apple cinema display...


Tout ça en même temps ? 
Oh un MBP avec le nouvel iLife ça m'irait bien moi


----------



## xao85 (9 Février 2010)

C'est possible! 

On a passé les 3h! :rateau: Heureusement que j'étais en stage les deux premières!


----------



## loudovitch (9 Février 2010)

non mais ceux qui sont super calé en mac là, c'est franchement qu'ils aient juste mis aperture 3 à jour????


----------



## daphone (9 Février 2010)

Je suis en conference musique avec le manager de Martin Solveig et pourtant je m'en fous, je suis collé a mon iPhone en edge pourri sur le forum!


----------



## xao85 (9 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> non mais ceux qui sont super calé en mac là, c'est franchement qu'ils aient juste mis aperture 3 à jour????



Nan je te rassure, il n'y aura pas que ça! Promis!


----------



## Mariomobile (9 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Je suis en conference musique avec le manager de Martin Solveig et pourtant je m'en fous, je suis collé a mon iPhone en edge pourri sur le forum!



Romain ou Jean François ?


----------



## loudovitch (9 Février 2010)

mais si c'etait le cas, vous vous rendez compte!!!!!!! non serieux je flippe là


----------



## dambo (9 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> mais si c'etait le cas, vous vous rendez compte!!!!!!! non serieux je flippe là



Xao85 à l'air sur de lui !
Et puis plus de 3h pour un simple logiciel ... je ne pense pas non plus ! D'ailleurs Aperture 3 est présenté dans la rubrique Mac, la page d'Aperture sur le Store c'est pas grand chose, ça serait déjà ouvert je pense 

Allez courage !


----------



## Dr Troy (9 Février 2010)

Prépare les cachetons et la corde.

Je me rend compte qu'on devra attendre 1 semaine de plus, et peut être plus. Ou pas.


----------



## loudovitch (9 Février 2010)

ben oui plus, ils vont pas faire des mises à jour 2 semaine de suite!


----------



## kurucome (9 Février 2010)

"la vérité est ailleurs" mais où ??? on veut de nouveaux MBP !!!!


----------



## Kinesam (9 Février 2010)

Dr Troy a dit:


> Prépare les cachetons et la corde.
> 
> Je me rend compte qu'on devra attendre 1 semaine de plus, et peut être plus. Ou pas.



Bon, tous les défaitistes vous sortez parce que ça commence à m'énerver!

Soyez un peu patient et on verras bien la MAJ!

Moi je suis confiant=)


----------



## golastar (9 Février 2010)

Dire qu'ils sont en train de me gacher ma sieste ...


----------



## dambo (9 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> ben oui plus, ils vont pas faire des mises à jour 2 semaine de suite!



Oui, si ce n'est pas pour ajourd'hui, alors surement fin février ou même début mars


----------



## xao85 (9 Février 2010)

Dr Troy a dit:


> Prépare les cachetons et la corde.
> 
> Je me rend compte qu'on devra attendre 1 semaine de plus, et peut être plus. Ou pas.



3h d'attente pour apperture, 3, je vous préviens que je suis en stage en psy et que pour le coup demain ce sera moi le patient!


----------



## melaure (9 Février 2010)

Alors les pleureuses, vous vous laissez encore piéger par les rumeurs ?


----------



## N3ox (9 Février 2010)

De mémoire d'huître, la maj n'a jamais été aussi longue !


----------



## take-over (9 Février 2010)

golastar a dit:


> Dire qu'ils sont en train de me gacher ma sieste ...



la meme !!


----------



## xao85 (9 Février 2010)

N3ox a dit:


> De mémoire d'huître, la maj n'a jamais été aussi longue !



Depuis 2006, que je suis l'activité mac de près... Je dirai de même!


----------



## daphone (9 Février 2010)

C'est quand même bizarre que ça soit aussi long... Autant c'est juste pour mettre a jour le design et l'interface de l'Apple store


----------



## Membre supprimé 163597 (9 Février 2010)

Laissez donc leur le temps de déployer leur nouveau site tout en flash.


----------



## Dementia (9 Février 2010)

Maintenant j'ai un autre pressentiment, j'ai l'impression que le secret a été bien gardé pour enfin dévoilé des mbp de rêve, avec une longueur d'avance


----------



## dambo (9 Février 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Depuis 2006, que je suis l'activité mac de près... Je dirai de même!



Idem je suis l'actualité Mac depuis mi-2006 et ça ne m'a jamais paru aussi long ...

Une idée me vient à l'esprit : si c'est aussi long, c'est peut-être parce qu'il faut aussi mettre à jour tout un tas d'accessoire comme par exemple les housses et les protections car les formats des MBP ne sont plus les mêmes


----------



## clonike (9 Février 2010)

c'est mort, pas de maj des MBP


----------



## kurucome (9 Février 2010)

je veux pas etre defaitiste mais le store us est ouvert et rien de nouveau


----------



## Jeromac (9 Février 2010)

http://store.apple.com/us

pourquoi il est ouvert lui ?


----------



## silverwite (9 Février 2010)

Il n'y a rien sur le store us!! Trop deg!!! On a plus qu'à attendre...


----------



## kurucome (9 Février 2010)

c'est mort rien de neuf !!!! en avant la pétition


----------



## Mariomobile (9 Février 2010)

Cool.


----------



## N3ox (9 Février 2010)

AHHHHHH Y A RIENNNN


----------



## mclod (9 Février 2010)

bon aller histoire de me faire jeter vous me conseillez quoi asus G73 ou mbp? car c'est tout de meme un belle machine


----------



## melaure (9 Février 2010)

Mariomobile a dit:


> Cool.



Mort de rire !!! Ha ces newbies !!!


----------



## fxserafino (9 Février 2010)

ahhhhhh rien de nouveau a première vue ... je crois que je vais mourir ...


----------



## bullrottt (9 Février 2010)

Que dalle !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dambo (9 Février 2010)

clonike a dit:


> c'est mort, pas de maj des MBP


Tant que le store n'est pas ouvert, on ne sait pas


----------



## rexet (9 Février 2010)

3h de fermeture pour Aperture ? C'est une blague ?
Bon allez on est reparti pour quelques semaines...


----------



## homedcaverne (9 Février 2010)

rien, que dalle!!!!


----------



## Jeromac (9 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Tant que le store n'est pas ouvert, on ne sait pas


Il l'est.


----------



## mclod (9 Février 2010)

il est ouvert.....


----------



## Dr Troy (9 Février 2010)

Effectivement, il est ouvert, pas de MAJ.

Ah, si ils ont retirés les étiquettes New.

Merci Apple, la bonne blague.


----------



## dambo (9 Février 2010)

C'est OUVERT : PAS DE MBP


----------



## daphone (9 Février 2010)

Quand je vois les configs des MacBook actuels avec les tarifs proposés, nous sommes en février 2010 et c'est du foutage de gueule


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2010)

Pwnd 







Reste juste à remettre _genift.corp.apple.com_ en ligne et c'est tout bon


----------



## tsss (9 Février 2010)

Trop chouette les nouveaux macbook pro


----------



## N3ox (9 Février 2010)

C'est quand même abusé, ils devaient savoir que tout le monde attendait des annonces pour aujourd'hui en plus !


----------



## Kinesam (9 Février 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> Pwnd
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est triste...mais vous aussi dans le Store il y a un gros blanc en haut à droite??? (à droite des iPhone et au dessus de l'Apple TV?)

C'est dommage mais je réalise pas encore...ptet que ce soir??? ^^


----------



## xao85 (9 Février 2010)

A moi les pommes, bananes, tomates! Envoyez!!!! 

Et puis après je vais me pendre!


----------



## mclod (9 Février 2010)

http://www.pixmania.com/fr/fr/4376452/art/asus/g73jh-tz012v.html meilleur rapport qualité prix non?


----------



## elbrado (9 Février 2010)

purement scandaleux...


----------



## dambo (9 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Quand je vois les configs des MacBook actuels avec les tarifs proposés, nous sommes en février 2010 et c'est du foutage de gueule



 250go de disque dur pour 1600 euros ... c'est même pas du foutage de gueule là, on croirait un gag 


Xao85 tu as perdu


----------



## Paradise (9 Février 2010)

elbrado a dit:


> purement scandaleux...



 C'est tellement bon  Merci


----------



## tsss (9 Février 2010)

Certaines réactions sont complètement dingue, vraiment y'en a qui me font peur  heureusement qu'il n'ai sujet que d'un bout de métal qui fait "boing" quand on appuie sur le bouton _on_.
C'est quand même pas rassurant.

Vous arrivez a vous alimenter, à sortir, à dormir  ?


----------



## Ls3fr23 (9 Février 2010)

Il merrite qu'on leurs pirate Aperture 3


----------



## elbrado (9 Février 2010)

Paradise a dit:


> C'est tellement bon  Merci



de rien, si ca peut te faire plaisir


----------



## xao85 (9 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> 250go de disque dur pour 1600 euros ... c'est même pas du foutage de gueule là, on croirait un gag
> 
> 
> Xao85 tu as perdu



ben franchement je m'y attendais pas! mais alors vraiment pas! :rateau: Surtout que quand j'ai vu le store fermé, et au vu des rumeurs... 

Mais là je trouve que apple commence à exagéré un tout petit peu!


----------



## Dementia (9 Février 2010)

OH NON MAIS C'EST QUOI CE FOUTAGE DE GUEULE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
PFF JSUIS DEGOUTE !!!


----------



## kurucome (9 Février 2010)

Ls3fr23 a dit:


> Il merrite qu'on leurs pirate Aperture 3


 
+1

je sais c'est pas bien mais ils ont bien cherché...


----------



## jugnin (9 Février 2010)

Hin hin. Hinhinhin.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2010)

N3ox a dit:


> C'est quand même abusé, ils devaient savoir que tout le monde attendait des annonces pour aujourd'hui en plus !


Bah ouais, c'est sur.
"Les gars, mardi, c'est ravioli, il nous faut de nouveau produit."
Tu as vu une annonce officiele quelque part ?
"Un produit Apple n'existe qu'une fois qu'Apple l'a annoncé" ©Zut, j'ai oublié 



Kinesam a dit:


> C'est triste...mais vous aussi dans le Store il y a un gros blanc en haut à droite??? (à droite des iPhone et au dessus de l'Apple TV?)
> 
> C'est dommage mais je réalise pas encore...ptet que ce soir??? ^^


Pas de blanc. Le site s'affiche normalement ici.



mclod a dit:


> http://www.pixmania.com/fr/fr/4376452/art/asus/g73jh-tz012v.html meilleur rapport qualité prix non?


1) Pas de coque en alu
2) pas de multitouch
3) une résolution digne des MacBook Pro 17" d'il y a deux ans.
M'enfin cours, n'attends plus ici !



elbrado a dit:


> purement scandaleux...


Moi aussi je t'aime :love:



Ls3fr23 a dit:


> Il merrite qu'on leurs pirate Aperture 3


Tu tournes pas rond dans ta tête


----------



## Dr Troy (9 Février 2010)

On se dit à la semaine prochaine !


----------



## melaure (9 Février 2010)

elbrado a dit:


> de rien, si ca peut te faire plaisir



C'est clair


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2010)

Dementia a dit:


> OH NON MAIS C'EST QUOI CE FOUTAGE DE GUEULE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> PFF JSUIS DEGOUTE !!!


Dégouté de quoi ?
Pourquoi foutage de gueule ?

Ah oui, tu es déçu par rapport à l'annonce produit qu'ils n'avaient pas annoncé de faire aujourd'hui


----------



## Jeromac (9 Février 2010)

Ce qui est sûr, et je ne serai pas le seul, c'est qu'heureusement que Mac OS X ne fonctionne "officiellement" que sur un Mac, sinon il y a longtemps que je n'attendrai pu ces mises à jours.


----------



## dambo (9 Février 2010)

Dr Troy a dit:


> On se dit à la semaine prochaine !



Je crois qu'il n'y a plus que ça malheureusement


----------



## jess6lilcat (9 Février 2010)

Jeromac a dit:


> Ce qui est sûr, et je ne serai pas le seul, c'est qu'heureusement que Mac OS X ne fonctionne "officiellement" que sur un Mac, sinon il y a longtemps que je n'attendrai pu ces mises à jours.



C'est la réflexion que je viens de me faire...


----------



## mclod (9 Février 2010)

lol poser juste la question justement envie de me lancer dans le monde mac pour la musique mais bon actuelement le rapport qualité prix bof bof enfin j'ai encore du temps avant d'acheter mais s'ils étaient sortit l'aurai pris


----------



## rizoto (9 Février 2010)

Et c'est reparti pour une bonne semaine ...


----------



## Dementia (9 Février 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> Dégouté de quoi ?
> Pourquoi foutage de gueule ?
> 
> Ah oui, tu es déçu par rapport à l'annonce produit qu'ils n'avaient pas annoncé de faire aujourd'hui


 

Lol oui c'est vrai, mais c'est juste qu'on y croit tous depuis pas mal de temps, on epluche la moindre info, on est la tout excité, certains articles predisent que ca va tomber, et puis y a l'update du store et puis et puis :s rien. Mais bon tant pis on va attendre, on est plus à ca pres, on les aura  .. un jour 

Ou alors c'est juste pour écouler les anciens :/


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> Et c'est reparti pour une bonne semaine ...


Apple s'est engagé à faire vivre le fil&#8230; jusqu'à sa prochaine annonce 

@Dementia : et tu fais quoi si tu as le retour d'un chip Intel dans les MacBook Pro entrée de gamme&#8230; hein ?
A ce moment la, tu viendras pleurer parce que tu aimerais acheter l'ancienne version qui ne sera plus dispo en stock.

Si tu en as besoin maintenant, achète&#8230; sinon attends (mais tu ne sais pas ce que tu auras).


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> c'est juste le store qui est en maintenance pas le reste .... peut être ca veut rien dire, ou c'est pour l'ipad.



Je m'auto ... quote ..... :mouais::mouais:


----------



## melaure (9 Février 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> Et c'est reparti pour une bonne semaine ...



La dernière fois que j'ai participé à ce fils, l'attente à durée plus de trois mois entre la première rumeur et la vraie sortie.

Qu'est-ce que je me suis marré !


----------



## MacSedik (9 Février 2010)

bah là c'est bien partie pour Mars... mais là on est loin du fil ou ça avait atteint plus de 150 pages...


----------



## daphone (9 Février 2010)

Foutage de gueule: qui veut un portable "pro" 13 a 2,26ghz pour 1149 ?? Ils ont pas fait la mise a jour et c'est une erreur.. Ils prennent du retard la


----------



## rexet (9 Février 2010)

Aussi parce qu'on se lasse... parce qu'on commence tous à penser à des solutions alternatives...


----------



## WebOliver (9 Février 2010)

Faudra bien que ça rentre un jour ou l'autre: le temps des _rumeurs _est révolu. D'ailleurs, il n'existe plus de forum du même nom sur MacGeneration, mais ça n'a pas l'air d'avoir effleuré "l'esprit" de beaucoup par ici. 

Quoiqu'on dit souvent que désirer quelque-chose très fort puisse changer le court des événements et faire se réaliser les rêves les plus fous... Mais de là à avoir une influence sur Jobs, on est loin du compte... 

On a perdu ThinkSecret. On a gagné lolyangccool...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Faudra bien que ça rentre un jour ou l'autre: le temps des _rumeurs _est révolu. D'ailleurs, il n'existe plus de forum du même nom sur MacGeneration, mais ça n'a pas l'air d'avoir effleuré "l'esprit" de beaucoup par ici.
> 
> Quoiqu'on dit souvent que désirer quelque-chose très fort puisse changer le court des événements et faire se réaliser les rêves les plus fous... Mais de là à avoir une influence sur Jobs, on est loin du compte...





j'adore ta remarque


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2010)

Et quand les nouveaux sortiront, tout le monde dira que hormis le chip graphique/GPU la machine est formidable et qu'elle bat la concurrence (bien que plus chère).

Donc bon&#8230;


----------



## Galuz (9 Février 2010)

Mouais... mon switch n'est pas pour tout de suite, voire pas avant longtemps...


----------



## N3ox (9 Février 2010)

Pourquoi pas une maj par jour pendant toute la macworld?


----------



## kerflous (9 Février 2010)

Galuz a dit:


> Mouais... mon switch n'est pas pour tout de suite, voire pas avant longtemps...



+1 ils commencent à me plaire chez Apple..


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2010)

Galuz a dit:


> Mouais... mon switch n'est pas pour tout de suite, voire pas avant longtemps...





kerflous a dit:


> +1 ils commencent à me plaire chez Apple..



A peine arrivés et déjà blasés ?
Ça promet


----------



## daphone (9 Février 2010)

Il y a des rumeurs sur n'importe quoi sur MacG.. IPad 2, iPhone 4, OS4, MacBook air et j'en passe, même les logiciels... Le site ne vit presque que par ça. Les audiences saturent pendant les fermetures d'Apple store, mais non, les midis ferment les topics de l'inevitable révision des MacBook pro. C'est une honte.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> *Le site ne vit presque que par ça.* Les audiences saturent pendant les fermetures d'Apple store, mais non, les midis ferment les topics de l'inevitable révision des MacBook pro. C'est une honte.



On ne doit pas visiter le même MacG :mouais:


----------



## MacSedik (9 Février 2010)

Je pense que le retard pris est dû au fait qu'Apple cherche une alternative au chipset intel, justement.
Allez courage!


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Février 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> bah là c'est bien partie pour Mars... mais là on est loin du fil ou ça avait atteint plus de 150 pages...



Non, avril, le 1er, c'est certain il va se passer un truc.


----------



## Dementia (9 Février 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> Apple s'est engagé à faire vivre le fil jusqu'à sa prochaine annonce
> 
> @Dementia : et tu fais quoi si tu as le retour d'un chip Intel dans les MacBook Pro entrée de gamme hein ?
> A ce moment la, tu viendras pleurer parce que tu aimerais acheter l'ancienne version qui ne sera plus dispo en stock.
> ...


 

Non j'ai pas besoin pour l'instant mais je m'en faisais une joie, comme beaucoup

Mais bon maintenant à mon avis on aura rien avant le mois de mars


----------



## Mr Fon (9 Février 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Faudra bien que ça rentre un jour ou l'autre: le temps des _rumeurs _est révolu. D'ailleurs, il n'existe plus de forum du même nom sur MacGeneration, mais ça n'a pas l'air d'avoir effleuré "l'esprit" de beaucoup par ici.
> 
> Quoiqu'on dit souvent que désirer quelque-chose très fort puisse changer le court des événements et faire se réaliser les rêves les plus fous... Mais de là à avoir une influence sur Jobs, on est loin du compte...
> 
> On a perdu ThinkSecret. On a gagné lolyangccool...





bah Aperture 3 était annoncé... il est sorti...64bit et 200 nouvelles fonctionnalités...core 2 duo recommandé...on est pile poils dans la gamme actuelle des MacBook/Pro....que demander de plus...
bon ok, je sais où est la porte de sortie....

plus sérieusement, je suis désolé pour ceux où celles qui ne dorment plus la nuit et ne pense qu'à la mise à jour des MBP.... mais sincèrement, ce ne sont que des ordinateurs... détendez vous... ya pleins de choses bien plus excitantes que ça dans la vie...


----------



## rizoto (9 Février 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> Et quand les nouveaux sortiront, tout le monde dira que hormis le chip graphique/GPU la machine est formidable et qu'elle bat la concurrence (bien que plus chère).
> 
> Donc bon


Tant d'attente pour une hausse de perf d'environ 15% et un peu plus de disque dur...

Le plus fort, c'est que la majorité des geignards presents ici vont sous utiliser leur iX. Puisqu'il servira a poster dans "vos photos de switch", puis "vos bureaux" apres avoir bien sûr râler les délais livraison, le suivi UPS, et le reste).

Bref, beaucoup de vide a combler ici ! :rateau:


----------



## Fìx (9 Février 2010)

guigui_41 a dit:


> Fix78 a dit:
> 
> 
> > guigui_41 a dit:
> ...



Quel devin!


----------



## melaure (9 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Il y a des rumeurs sur n'importe quoi sur MacG.. IPad 2, iPhone 4, OS4, MacBook air et j'en passe, même les logiciels... Le site ne vit presque que par ça. Les audiences saturent pendant les fermetures d'Apple store, mais non, les midis ferment les topics de l'inevitable révision des MacBook pro. C'est une honte.



Justement la Pippin II devrait être le killer product de l'année 2010 ! Lancement en juin !


----------



## reese (9 Février 2010)

MDR pas de MBP !!! La grosse blague sérieux... xD


----------



## Fìx (9 Février 2010)

guigui_41 a dit:


> Lol !
> 
> Màj MBP, MB Air , Mac Pro et iLife, iWork je pense





Fix78 a dit:


> Ouais puis 10.7, puis les MacPro, les iMacs, les Mac Minis, les iPods, les iPhone...
> 
> J'en oublie?





guigui_41 a dit:


> Bah tu verras bien ptit rigolo



Quel devin!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Justement la Pippin II devrait être le killer product de l'année 2010 ! Lancement en juin !


Artillery sera porté dessus ?


----------



## reese (9 Février 2010)

Qu'Apple ne compte pas sur moi pour vider les stocks de ses MBP ni de faire bêta testeurs des petits nouveau qui sortirons prochainement ^^


----------



## daphone (9 Février 2010)

Les MacBook pro actuels ne sont absolument plus intéressant


----------



## theplayer777 (9 Février 2010)

Finalement, c'est pas vraiment le fait qu'il n'y ait pas de nouveau MBP, mais qu'il n'y ait que Aperture pour une fermeture du store qui a duré plus de 3h tout de même!

Personnellement je peux patienter encore jusqu'en septembre alors pas de stress pour moi, mais pour ceux qui ont en besoin tout de suite, c'est vrai qu'acheter les configs actuelles c'est quand même se faire arnaquer au niveau du matériel. Après certains diront qu'on utilise que 20% de la pleine capacité de l'ordinateur, et alors? quand on met 1500 dans une machine, voire plus, on est en droit d'exiger les dernières innovations technologiques, je me trompe?

Enfin, désolé pour ceux dont l'achat d'une nouvelle machine rapidement est obligatoire...


----------



## MacSedik (9 Février 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Justement la Pippin II devrait être le killer product de l'année 2010 ! Lancement en juin !



 

Quicktake II, ne serait pas de la partie par hasard?


----------



## theplayer777 (9 Février 2010)

sur MacBidouille, sur l'info de la fermeture de l'Apple Store, c'est mis ça: 

"Au moment de la fermeture du Store un de nos contact nous avait appris que les mises à jour ne seraient que logiciel et que pour les portables il faudrait attendre la semaine prochaine. La première moitié de son info s'est vérifiée "

allez savoir... ça me semblerait bizarre quand même, 2 fermetures à une seule semaine d'intervalle...


----------



## Dementia (9 Février 2010)

theplayer777 a dit:


> Finalement, c'est pas vraiment le fait qu'il n'y ait pas de nouveau MBP, mais qu'il n'y ait que Aperture pour une fermeture du store qui a duré plus de 3h tout de même!
> 
> Personnellement je peux patienter encore jusqu'en septembre alors pas de stress pour moi, mais pour ceux qui ont en besoin tout de suite, c'est vrai qu'acheter les configs actuelles c'est quand même se faire arnaquer au niveau du matériel. Après certains diront qu'on utilise que 20% de la pleine capacité de l'ordinateur, et alors? quand on met 1500 dans une machine, voire plus, on est en droit d'exiger les dernières innovations technologiques, je me trompe?
> 
> Enfin, désolé pour ceux dont l'achat d'une nouvelle machine rapidement est obligatoire...


 
Je suis daccord avec toi, Ok on ne compare pas mac et pc mais on peut exiger en mettant 2000 , d'avoir une config assez récente. Après certains diront :" Ben si vous n'êtes pas content achetez pas mac". Mais la pour le coup je les trouve à la traine les Mbp. Perso je peux attendre aussi mais j'espère ne pas patienter jusqu'à avril-mai car c'est long quoi.   Prions ensemble


----------



## jess6lilcat (9 Février 2010)

theplayer777 a dit:


> sur MacBidouille, sur l'info de la fermeture de l'Apple Store, c'est mis ça:
> 
> "Au moment de la fermeture du Store un de nos contact nous avait appris que les mises à jour ne seraient que logiciel et que pour les portables il faudrait attendre la semaine prochaine. La première moitié de son info s'est vérifiée "
> 
> allez savoir... ça me semblerait bizarre quand même, 2 fermetures à une seule semaine d'intervalle...




En même temps, niveau PR c'est pas mal une nouveauté par semaine jusqu'à la sortie de l'Ipad. Allez, la semaine prochaine MBP, on y croit


----------



## Rezv@n (9 Février 2010)

J'ai jamais été aussi déçu


----------



## divoli (9 Février 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Le nombre de rumeurs commencent à grandir à la veille de ce 8 Février. C'est pour demain, c'est une certitude! Mon nez de macophile vous le dit! :love:

















En tout cas, il y a une forte concentration de gros nazes, ici.


----------



## dambo (9 Février 2010)

Le seul truc réconfortant, c'est que plus ils attendent plus les sortir, plus les modèles seront (normalement) aboutis, testés...


----------



## divoli (9 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Le seul truc réconfortant, c'est que plus ils attendent plus les sortir, plus les modèles seront (normalement) aboutis, testés...



:mouais:

Ca se confirme:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> En tout cas, il y a une forte concentration de gros nazes, ici.


Je n'ai jamais osé lui dire


----------



## kerflous (9 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Le seul truc réconfortant, c'est que plus ils attendent plus les sortir, plus les modèles seront (normalement) aboutis, testés...



...et plus dépassés aussi


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (9 Février 2010)

Enchainons de suite avec une nouvelle vague de suicide chez les utilisateurs Apple 
en effet après une première grosse déception nommé iPad la pomme frappe une nouvelle fois avec aperture 3, les utilisateurs en attente du messie se tournent donc en grande majorité vers les suicides collectifs ...
On nous annonce cependant qu'une troisième vague devrait frapper ces utilisateurs d'ici la semaine prochaine...
Ces phénomènes tendent à rester pendant un bon bout de temps (environ jusqu'à fin mars début mai) ...  :mouais:


----------



## theplayer777 (9 Février 2010)

je relance l'idée d'un fond de soutient


----------



## divoli (9 Février 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> Je pense que le retard pris est dû au fait qu'Apple cherche une alternative au chipset intel, justement.
> Allez courage!


Oui, c'est aussi ce que je pense, d'autant que l'on a pas vu le quart du dizième d'une rumeur comme quoi cette problématique aurait pu trouver une solution, et je ne vois pas le MBP 13" avec ce chipset Intel, ce serait vraiment la preuve qu'Apple se fout de la gueule de ses clients et n'est même pas capable d'avoir une politique cohérente par rapport à ses tarifs et aux technologies qu'elle met en avant (notamment OpenCL)..

Si cette problématique n'est toujours pas réglé à l'heure actuelle, il va falloir encore attendre plusieurs semaines. 

Mais bon, cela reste une hypothèse, en l'absence d'information viable, je n'ai pas marqué "xao85" sur le front.


----------



## xao85 (9 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> En tout cas, il y a une forte concentration de gros nazes, ici.



Laissez moi le frapper!  Rigoles! J'aurai fait de même.  

En tt cas je persiste à dire que apple nous a vraiment tué sur ce coup! :rateau:


----------



## Dementia (9 Février 2010)

Ou alors déjà dépassés


----------



## Paradise (9 Février 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Laissez moi le frapper!  Rigoles! J'aurai fait de même.
> 
> En tt cas je persiste à dire que apple nous a vraiment tué sur ce coup! :rateau:



Haaaaa Xao... tu ne changera jamais


----------



## xao85 (9 Février 2010)

Fermer le store pour aperture, fallait oser tout de même!


----------



## theplayer777 (9 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Oui, c'est aussi ce que je pense, d'autant que l'on a pas vu le quart du dizième d'une rumeur comme quoi cette problématique aurait pu trouver une solution, et je ne vois pas le MBP 13" avec ce chipset Intel, ce serait vraiment la preuve qu'Apple se fout de la gueule de ses clients et n'est même pas capable d'avoir une politique cohérente par rapport à ses tarifs et aux technologies qu'elle met en avant (notamment OpenCL)..
> 
> Si cette problématique n'est toujours pas réglé à l'heure actuelle, il va falloir encore attendre plusieurs semaines.
> 
> Mais bon, cela reste une hypothèse, en l'absence d'information viable, je n'ai pas marqué "xao85" sur le front.



au final, ça rejoint un peu ce que disais dambo, ils seront plus abouti...


----------



## Dementia (9 Février 2010)

Prions ensemble pour mardi prochain, celui d'après ou encore d'après .  Pfff ca me saoule !!!!!


----------



## divoli (9 Février 2010)

theplayer777 a dit:


> au final, ça rejoint un peu ce que disais dambo, ils seront plus abouti...


Non, je ne pense pas que cela influe sur le fait qu'ils seraient plus aboutis dans leur ensemble. C'est juste une contrainte "technico-commerciale" qu'Apple doit résoudre, concernant la partie graphique.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2010)

Splinter28 a dit:


> en effet après une première grosse déception nommé iPad la pomme frappe une nouvelle fois avec aperture 3, les utilisateurs en attente du messie se tournent donc en grande majorité vers les suicides collectifs ...



L'iPad n'est pas une décéption tant sur le point matériel que logiciel.
Juste qu'Apple à mal choisi ses démos.

Pour Aperture 3, d'après ce que j'ai pu voir sur le site en vidéo et en texte, ça s'annonce de bonne augure.

Bref, quand on ne sait pas 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h20 ----------




divoli a dit:


> Mais bon, cela reste une hypothèse, en l'absence d'information viable, je n'ai pas marqué "xao85" sur le front.



Ne t'expose pas trop, c'est comme les taches de rousseur, ça peux apparaitre à n'importe quel moment 



divoli a dit:


> Non, je ne pense pas que cela influe sur le fait  qu'ils seraient plus aboutis dans leur ensemble. C'est juste une  contrainte "*technico-commerciale*" qu'Apple doit résoudre, concernant la  partie graphique.



C'est beau 
En fait, ils sont en train de tirer au dé le futur message commercial :
- Le nouveau MacBook avec un ancien chipset.
ou
- Le nouveau MacBook avec un nouveau chipset plus mauvais que l'ancien.

C'est vrai que le choix est cornélien


----------



## TiteLine (9 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Les MacBook pro actuels ne sont absolument plus intéressant



Tout est relatif hein ... intéressant en quoi d'abord? Rapport performances / prix je présume?

Celui qui a un réel besoin d'une nouvelle machine se tournera vers un modèle existant pouvant répondre à ses besoins. L'essentiel est de pouvoir faire dans de bonnes conditions ce qu'on veut et doit faire avec et je pense que les machines actuelles le permettent. Ou alors on veut un MBP qui a une fonction grille-pain et là, effectivement il faudra peut être encore attendre ...   Certes la sortie des nouveaux modèles pourra faire un peu râler à cause d'euros perdus ... mais que de temps gagné en comparaison !

Si on peut se permettre d'attendre, c'est que le "besoin" n'est pas urgent ou juste "imaginaire" (ou alors on n'a pas les sous mais ça, c'est un autre problème  ) 

Bref , ça ne sert à rien de râler parce qu'Apple ne sort pas un produit. Ils font ce qu'ils veulent et comme on dit, si on n'est pas content, on va voir ailleurs.  Ils se concentrent peut être aussi sur les problèmes des 27" et ce n'est pas plus mal. Mieux vaut attendre un peu et avoir un produit qui ne présentera pas trop de bugs. En tant que consommatrice j'attache davantage d'importance à la "fiabilité" du matériel qu'aux dernières innovations technologiques qui nécessitent parfois qu'on essuie les plâtres ...


----------



## divoli (9 Février 2010)

melaure a dit:


> La dernière fois que j'ai participé à ce fils, l'attente à durée plus de trois mois entre la première rumeur et la vraie sortie.
> 
> Qu'est-ce que je me suis marré !



Oui, et même plus, c'est ce que j'ai expliqué à certains. Il est même fort possible qu'aucun MBP ne sorte avant le deuxième trimestre 2010. On va encore se payer une bonne tranche de rigolade entre les "j'suis deeeeeeg ", les "c'est un scandale ", et les "mais qu'est-ce qu'ils branlent, chez Apple, ça fait trois mois que j'attends ".

La routine, quoi...


----------



## melaure (9 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Le seul truc réconfortant, c'est que plus ils attendent plus les sortir, plus les modèles seront (normalement) aboutis, testés...



Avec une clientèle comme ça ils sont tranquille pour longtemps ! 

Mais non tu vois pas qu'ils bossent tous sur l'iPad et iPhone OS 4. Du coup hop il bâcleront ça en vitesse dans un coin quand ils auront le temps, et hop Rev1 sacrifiée


----------



## divoli (9 Février 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Mais non tu vois pas qu'ils bossent tous sur l'iPad et iPhone OS 4. Du coup hop il bâcleront ça en vitesse dans un coin quand ils auront le temps, et hop Rev1 sacrifiée


C'est ce que je crains. J'ai averti quelques pages avant.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2010)

Tu ne dirais pas ça si c'était pour revenir au PPC.
Je trouve ton commentaire drôlement orienté


----------



## TiteLine (9 Février 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Avec une clientèle comme ça ils sont tranquille pour longtemps !
> 
> Mais non tu vois pas qu'ils bossent tous sur l'iPad et iPhone OS 4. Du coup hop il bâcleront ça en vitesse dans un coin quand ils auront le temps, et hop Rev1 sacrifiée



Ah m..... j'avais oublié cela aussi. Et moi qui attendais la revB des iMac ... ça ne sera pas avant l'année prochaine à ce train-là  

Je pense trouver la sortie toute seule :rateau:


----------



## zelafont (9 Février 2010)

Moi je me demande si les prochains macbook supporteront flash


----------



## dambo (9 Février 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Avec une clientèle comme ça ils sont tranquille pour longtemps !
> )



Ils m'auront comme client tant que Mac OS X n'est pas supporté (officiellement) par d'autres machines que celles proposées par Apple ! 
Parce que payer le prix fort pour des trucs dépassés, non merci  -> Voilà pourquoi je suis pressé de voir les nouveaux modèles, ils resteront sûrement chères par rapport à la concurrence, mais le rapport prix/matos sera plus cohérent


----------



## Kinesam (9 Février 2010)

Il n'y a pas qu'Aperture 3 de nouveaux: ils ont aussi enlever le NEW sur les MB et iMac^^
Ptet que c'est une erreure ou une feinte et que demain ils vont apparaitre!
(ces satanés MBP!)


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (9 Février 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> L'iPad n'est pas une décéption tant sur le point matériel que logiciel.
> Juste qu'Apple à mal choisi ses démos.
> 
> Pour Aperture 3, d'après ce que j'ai pu voir sur le site en vidéo et en texte, ça s'annonce de bonne augure.
> ...



Je dis déception dans le sens que ceux qui attendaient la mise à jour du MBP sont déçu ...
iPad est ce qu'il est surement très bien mais personnellement moi je n'en veux pas
pour ce qui est de Aperture 3 loin de moi de dire que c'est de la merde ... je connais pas encore d'ailleurs et j'attendais cette version pour me le procurer ... étant possesseur d'un D80... 
Quand je parles de déception je parle de "pas de nouveau MBP" mais je me suis mal exprimé j'en conviens 

Bref courage pour ceux qui attendent encore ...


----------



## Rezv@n (9 Février 2010)

La dernière fois qu'ils ont été renouvelés en mars les nouveaux sont arrivés le 26 février. On s'approche... Tenez-bon. Steve me déçoit. Déjà avec cet iPad !  Mais aussi pouquoi ils se presseraient ? Actuellement il y a toujours des c*** qui achètent. Bon je vais pas dire ça parce que j'ai fait la même chose pour mon premier mac...  Mais tant que les ventes ne chutent pas ils ne vont pas se presser: boycott !


----------



## loudovitch (9 Février 2010)

Est ce que le MBP 17" a aussi un emplacement sd coté gauche??


----------



## Goobii (9 Février 2010)

C'était quand même trop beau pour être vrai :rateau:... Mais bon, d'habitude il faut savoir que tout ce qui est signe "avant coureur" genre difficulté d'approvisionnement, rupture de stock à droite et à gauche, apparition de benchs "étranges" intervient qq jours avant mais pas le jour J d'une MaJ ou le jour même... Trop d'esprits ce sont échauffés (le mien en premier) pour aujourd'hui... Ce qu'il faut, c'est ne pas oublier tous ces signes qui sont quand même significatifs d'une MaJ probable... :rose:

On le sait qu'Apple va mettre à jour sa gamme, c'est une certitude, ils ne sont pas co** ! On est énervé car, comme à chaque fois, on espèrait de trop 

Allez, moi je vois une annonce d'un Special Event ds la semaine ou fin de semaine pour mardi prochain ! 

Qui y croit me suit ! lol


----------



## loudovitch (9 Février 2010)

quelqu'un peut me dire pour le 17"?


----------



## kerflous (9 Février 2010)

> Mais non tu vois pas qu'ils bossent tous sur l'iPad et iPhone OS 4.



'feraient mieux de se concentrer sur leur segment laptop, marre d'entendre parler de leur gadgets pour geeks boutonneux. Apple est plus ce qu'il a été.


----------



## Goobii (9 Février 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Fermer le store pour aperture, fallait oser tout de même!


J'aurai également préféré l'annonce de news MBP mais je suis quand même content qu'Apple nous sorte Aperture 3 !!! Il été temps !!!!!!!!!  



kerflous a dit:


> 'feraient mieux de se concentrer sur leur segment laptop, marre d'entendre parler de leur gadgets pour geeks boutonneux. Apple est plus ce qu'il a été.


T'as raison et t'as tord en même temps, on connait Apple pour l'innovation, avec la tablette ils innovent (un peu du moins, ils aurait du, à mon sens, offrir une version MacOsX spéciale et non l'iPhone OS) Ne dénigrons pas la pomme, tout ces propos ne sont que vengeance :rateau: lol car on espèrait tous et on a été déçu, et ca recommencera mardi prochain et jusqu'à une prochaine MAJ... Mais quoi qu'il en soit, si on est encore sur ce forum, c'est que quoi que l'on en dise, la pomme, on aime !:love: (Les MacUsers sont SadoMaso)


----------



## loudovitch (9 Février 2010)

bon mes petits yeux de lynx ont remarqué un truc sur l'applestore qui pourrait avoir toute son importance pour les MBP

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h37 ----------

regardez dans MBP et après dans Aperture 3 "Qu'est ce que aperture?", regardez le 17"

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h38 ----------

vous voyez pas une ptite difference?


----------



## dambo (9 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> bon mes petits yeux de lynx ont remarqué un truc sur l'applestore qui pourrait avoir toute son importance pour les MBP
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h37 ----------
> 
> ...



Il est 16/9 tu veux dire  ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2010)

Vous fumez quoi ?


----------



## loudovitch (9 Février 2010)

non, regardez le coté gauche sur le 17", vous voyez pas la difference entre les 2 ordi?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2010)

Tu veux pas mettre l'image au lieu de donner un pas à pas ?


----------



## loudovitch (9 Février 2010)

ben regardez juste l'emplacement sd sur le 17"


----------



## Pouasson (9 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> ben regardez juste l'emplacement sd sur le 17"



Et?


----------



## loudovitch (9 Février 2010)

http://www.apple.com/fr/macbookpro/

et

http://www.apple.com/fr/aperture/what-is.html


----------



## Pouasson (9 Février 2010)

Et t'es sûr que c'est pas un 13"?


----------



## guigui_41 (9 Février 2010)

C'est un modèle 15 et pas 17 ! Effet d'optique je supose


----------



## loudovitch (9 Février 2010)

guigui_41 a dit:


> C'est un modèle 15 et pas 17 ! Effet d'optique je supose


Ca a l'air d'etre 2 17"


----------



## Pouasson (9 Février 2010)

Ou pas.

(oui, c'est très peu argumenté comme réponse... mais j'me mets à niveau )


----------



## guigui_41 (9 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> Ca a l'air d'etre 2 17"



Compare les tailles entre les deux liens ! Ce sont 3 15" on dirait !!


----------



## MacSedik (9 Février 2010)

y'en a qui vont prendre leur médoc là, allez hop hop...

blague à part, le port SD n'existe que sur le 15" et le 13" le 17" garde le regretté ExpressCard...


----------



## loudovitch (9 Février 2010)

Bon je vous soumettais juste un truc louche que j'avais remarqué! 
Ne me blamez point!


----------



## Pouasson (9 Février 2010)

On te blâme pas.

Par contre, on peut te conseiller d'aller voir un opticien..


----------



## loudovitch (9 Février 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> y'en a qui vont prendre leur médoc là, allez hop hop...
> 
> blague à part, le port SD n'existe que sur le 15" et le 13" le 17" garde le regretté ExpressCard...


oui justement actuellement le 17 n'a pas le sd, et dans les macbook pro de aperture 3 le 17 a le sd!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h08 ----------

mais bon c'est pas un 17, d'accord autant pour moi!


----------



## Pouasson (9 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> oui justement actuellement le 17 n'a pas le sd, et dans les macbook pro de aperture 3 le 17 a le sd!
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h08 ----------
> 
> mais bon c'est pas un 17, d'accord autant pour moi!



Non mais qui te dit que ce sont trois 17"?

Ou même que ce sont un 13, un 15, et un 17" qui se suivent? ... 

'tain, t'es allumé toi.. :rateau:


----------



## loudovitch (9 Février 2010)

Allez je prends RDV demain chez l'opticien!


----------



## guigui_41 (9 Février 2010)

De toute façon la sortie de nouveau MB P est pour bientôt ! Pas la peine de cherche le petit détail


----------



## Fìx (9 Février 2010)

Hey les gars???? Z'avez remarqué vous aussi???


----------



## MacSedik (9 Février 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Hey les gars???? Z'avez remarqué vous aussi???



 la Blu(ray) magic

bon je sors  --->


----------



## HAL-9000 (9 Février 2010)

Re-bonsoir les clowns 
Alors cette journée à été bonne ? 

Héhéhé...


----------



## guigui_41 (9 Février 2010)

C'est normal c'est un modèle 15" je pense !!


----------



## Kinesam (9 Février 2010)

Voila, je commence à réaliser qu'ils ne sont toujours pas sorti...
mais peut-être demain?
Et si non, et bien mardi de la semaine prochaine serais parfait !
Mais j'en ai marre d'attendre parce que mon PC est mort (vous inquiétez pas je suis sous Linux^^) et que je fonctionne avec une vieille unité centrale branchée sur ma TV et que j'attend depuis trop longtemps cette MAJ =(

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h46 ----------




HAL-9000 a dit:


> Re-bonsoir les clowns
> Alors cette journée à été bonne ?
> 
> Héhéhé...



Provoque pas HAL !!!!


----------



## Sylow (9 Février 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Avec une clientèle comme ça ils sont tranquille pour longtemps !
> 
> Mais non tu vois pas qu'ils bossent tous sur l'iPad et iPhone OS 4. Du coup hop il bâcleront ça en vitesse dans un coin quand ils auront le temps, et hop Rev1 sacrifiée



sur l'ancien poste j'avais stipulé une MAJ en Juin ! Je me suis fais descendre, mais bon pour le moment je n'ai pas encore perdue ! Entre l'iPas et l'iphone 4G , les soucis de l'iMac 27, ils ont autres choses à penser ! Pour moi ils n'arriveront pas avant Avril. Je ne connais pas les évènements d'ici la mais c'est pas pour ce moi-ci. 

J'espère me tromper pour vous les gars !


----------



## bartman (9 Février 2010)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaah ! 
je craque ! :rateau:


----------



## HAL-9000 (9 Février 2010)

Je viens de relire vos derniers postes... Vous êtes vraiment des cinglés :hosto:

Bientôt vous allez tous cotiser pour envoyer 'un des votres' atteind de la cinglatitude  à Cupertino afin de fouiner le caca de Steve, au cas ou des traces de MBP traineraient...


----------



## Nioubite (9 Février 2010)

apres la deception ipad, et la deception d'aujourd'hui, j'ai l'impression qu'apple nous prend pour des c...


----------



## WebOliver (9 Février 2010)

Chaud, chaud, bouillant. T'es sur la bonne voie.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2010)

Nioubite a dit:


> apres la deception ipad, et la deception d'aujourd'hui, j'ai l'impression qu'apple nous prend pour des c...



Tu n'es pas content certes, mais respecte au moins les conventions.

- iPad
- aUjourd'hui

Merci


----------



## MacSedik (9 Février 2010)

bartman a dit:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaah !
> je craque ! :rateau:



pouvez-vous éviter ce genre de posts inutiles, s'il vous plait? 
Pour ceux qui ne peuvent plus attendre, je le répète une re-énième fois, vous avez 3 choix :

-Aller sur l'AppleStore Online, cliquer sur le MacBook Pro de votre choix, payer l'addition et hop 72h après, vous pouvez crier (chez vous). 

-Patienter pour cette mise à jour, car il y'a pas que les MacBook Pro dans la vie... 

- voir le post d'HAL-9000.


----------



## dambo (9 Février 2010)

Nioubite a dit:


> apres la deception ipad, et la deception d'aujourd'hui, j'ai l'impression qu'apple nous prend pour des c...



Ah mais ça c'est pas nouveau 
A force on s'y est fait


----------



## xao85 (9 Février 2010)

Je sais pourquoi ils tardent à les sortir. Le plus dur pour Steve, c'est de se demander comment il va vous faire passer la pillule du retour au chipset intel!


----------



## Paradise (9 Février 2010)

Nioubite a dit:


> apres la deception ipad, et la deception d'aujourd'hui, j'ai l'impression qu'apple nous prend pour des c...



Je t'aime  change rien...


----------



## shenrone (9 Février 2010)

Nioubite a dit:


> apres la deception ipad, et la deception d'aujourd'hui, j'ai l'impression qu'apple nous prend pour des c...



En tout cas si quelqu'un de chez Apple te lit, tu dois vraiment les faire marrer :mouais:
Punaise mais vous faites quoi avec vos mac?
Vous couchez avec? des trucs pires?

J'arrive a etre surpris qu'il n'y ai pas encore eu de suicide


----------



## elbrado (9 Février 2010)

Faut avoir de l'espoir.

1 produit nouveau/jour pendant la durée de la Macworld ! 

Demain peut-etre !


----------



## MacSedik (9 Février 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Le plus dur pour Steve, c'est de se demander comment il va vous faire passer la pillule du retour au chipset intel!



ha tkt il sait s'y faire le bon iVieux Steve, la preuve en image. 
amazing...


----------



## Tox (9 Février 2010)

Trois réflexions :

Les ordinateurs évoluent, mais rien ne change en informatique. Il faut acheter une machine lorsque le besoin s'en fait sentir. Tout le reste n'est que littérature (de forum) 

Le nouvelle plate-forme Intel doit effectivement poser quelques problèmes au marketing de la Pomme. 

Il ne manquerait plus qu'un petit coup de révision A (n'est-ce pas Divoli) pour couronner cette nouvelle architecture. En tous les cas, s'il doit y avoir des testeurs, vous semblez nombreux à vouloir vous mettre sur les rangs ! C'est tout à votre honneur


----------



## freed201 (9 Février 2010)

n'en déplaisent a ceux qui prône le "t'as besoin d'un ordi.. achete le... t'en a pas besoin... attend" car c'est pas totalement vrai

etre Apple c'est être lié a une marque et une seule. Et donc on est tributaire de ce qu'elle propose. On est libre de penser que actuellement les macbook pro sont cher pour ce que c'est par rapport au monde PC.

Mais tout le monde ne peut pas switcher car les logiciels, ca coute cher.. donc soit on reste chez Apple, soit la note sera encore plus salé car faut racheter les softs (et oui, on pirate pas tous )

Donc moi je fais parti de ceux qui depuis 1 mois attendent.. faute à qui.. à des rumeurs et a des habitude de Apple de changement de gamme.  j'ai besoin d'un ordi puissant pour la musique (creation et enregistrement) et pour le montage vidéo.. Donc oui le gain peut être intéressant pour moi. J'ai un montage a faire que je repousse .. mais bon ca c'est mon probleme.. 

Donc je comprend ce post.. les gens qui petent les plombs etc... on ne peut rien faire .. meme pas allez a la concurrence.. donc on attend... 

Voila c'etait ma pensée du soir..


allez steve.. dans une semaine STP


----------



## Tox (9 Février 2010)

Pour ma part, point de prosélytisme. En 25 ans d'achats informatiques, chaque fois que j'ai joué la carte du développement d'ici deux ans, du "ça pourrait toujours servir, toujours être mieux par la suite", j'ai dépensé plus sans vraiment rentrer dans mes frais. Depuis quelques années, j'ai pris l'habitude d'acheter selon ce que je veux faire tout de suite, en me disant que je pourrai toujours investir plus rapidement dans une nouvelle machine (généralement moins chère que la précédente) que d'amortir un à deux ans de plus une machine au top durant six mois seulement.

Dans ton cas, tu as déjà une machine pour la production, non ? Aucune raison que l'attente te lèse. Au pire des cas, tu perds des heures en temps de production, mais tu peux toujours travailler.

Dans le cadre professionnel, attendre la nouvelle révision est d'abord un choix économique et l'attente est souvent liée au gain en production.

Pour l'utilisateur individuel, qui passe plus de temps sur des logiciels bureautiques qu'avec des logiciels valant à eux seuls le prix d'un MBP, il s'agit surtout de se faire mousser et le besoin n'est pas aussi urgent que ce fil le laisserait supposer. La Pomme a ses fans et suscite des passions, c'est au moins distrayant à lire


----------



## Dementia (9 Février 2010)

Envoyé par *xao85* 

 
_Le plus dur pour Steve, c'est de se demander comment il va vous faire passer la pillule du retour au chipset intel! _

AH non hein pas cette saloperie !!! C'est une blague ou bien vous pensez vraiment qu'ils vont passer à ca!!!


----------



## freed201 (9 Février 2010)

oui j'ai une machine de production, mais j'ai oublié de dire que je pense qu'elle va me lacher dans pas longtemps.. La veille ne marche plus ,le bluetooth non plus, le plastique part en sucette (les joies des R1 macbook d'il y a 3 ans) et je dois le torde pour l'allumer (en plus d'appuyer sur le bouton...)

Donc soit j'attends mais du jour au lendemain.. plus de machine.. mais si elle tient.. ben j'aurais une machine plus puissante si je l'achetais aujourd'hui....Soit j'attends pas mais j'y perd en rapport machine/prix/puissance donc en temps donc en argent. Donc voici mon dilem... et je pensais le voir résolu aujourd'hui ... c'est pour ca (tient ca me fait penser qu'il faut que je fasse ma sauvegarde de la semaine pour rien perdre.. sinon les prochains morceaux de mon groupe.. je perd tout ... haaaaaa)


----------



## TiteLine (9 Février 2010)

freed201 a dit:


> oui j'ai une machine de production, mais j'ai oublié de dire que je pense qu'elle va me lacher dans pas longtemps.. La veille ne marche plus ,le bluetooth non plus, le plastique part en sucette (les joies des R1 macbook d'il y a 3 ans) et je dois le torde pour l'allumer (en plus d'appuyer sur le bouton...)
> 
> Donc soit j'attends mais du jour au lendemain.. plus de machine.. mais si elle tient.. ben j'aurais une machine plus puissante si je l'achetais aujourd'hui....Soit j'attends pas mais j'y perd en rapport machine/prix/puissance donc en temps donc en argent. Donc voici mon dilem... et je pensais le voir résolu aujourd'hui ... c'est pour ca (tient ca me fait penser qu'il faut que je fasse ma sauvegarde de la semaine pour rien perdre.. sinon les prochains morceaux de mon groupe.. je perd tout ... haaaaaa)



Je peux comprendre ... mais qu'à moitié.
Il est certain que le rapport "puissance / prix" (j'éviterai qualité / prix pour une machine qui n'est pas encore sortie) sera plus intéressant. Mais tu avoues toi-même retarder un montage et craindre que ta machine lâche. Si les MBP sortent effectivement la semaine prochaine et qu'ils sont immédiatement disponibles, ton "calvaire" pourra prendre fin.

Néanmoins, ce buzz autour du renouvellement de la gamme (en même temps, je suis un peu nouvelle donc j'ignore si c'est "à ce point" à chaque fois) me laisse penser que les nouveaux modèles pourraient mettre du temps avant d'arriver. Il n'y a qu'à voir du côté des iMac i5 et i7 qui ont mis plusieurs semaines avant de pointer le bout de leur nez. L'attente pourrait s'avérer encore plus longue ..

Mais je n'en sais rien, en juin dernier les modèles ont été disponibles assez rapidement. J'ai d'ailleurs galéré 3 semaines avec un vieux Vaio mais j'avais un fixe performant à côté. (et le Vaio a rendu l'âme une semaine après l'arrivée du MBP)

Certains attendent les MBP depuis fin novembre ... ne me dites pas que c'est pour un usage pro ... sauf bien sûr si on a une deuxième machine capable d'exécuter les taches requises. 
Acheter dans l'urgence n'est pas forcément bon, je suis d'accord qu'il est préférable d'avoir le choix mais parfois ... cela se passe autrement. 

Bonne sauvegarde (indispensable quel que soit l'âge de la machine ^^)


----------



## rizoto (9 Février 2010)

freed201 a dit:


> oui j'ai une machine de production, mais j'ai oublié de dire que je pense qu'elle va me lacher dans pas longtemps.. La veille ne marche plus ,le bluetooth non plus, le plastique part en sucette (les joies des R1 macbook d'il y a 3 ans) et je dois le torde pour l'allumer (en plus d'appuyer sur le bouton...)
> 
> Donc soit j'attends mais du jour au lendemain.. plus de machine.. mais si elle tient.. ben j'aurais une machine plus puissante si je l'achetais aujourd'hui....Soit j'attends pas mais j'y perd en rapport machine/prix/puissance donc en temps donc en argent. Donc voici mon dilem... et je pensais le voir résolu aujourd'hui ... c'est pour ca (tient ca me fait penser qu'il faut que je fasse ma sauvegarde de la semaine pour rien perdre.. sinon les prochains morceaux de mon groupe.. je perd tout ... haaaaaa)



Et tu estimes à combien les gains théorique et pratique de la machine en terme de temps???

Sans compter qu'avec une nouvelle architecture, tu prends des risques.


----------



## kerflous (9 Février 2010)

Bien sûr que le MBP actuel conviendrait à mes besoins. et comme beaucoup ici à mon avis.

Mais pourquoi je paierais plein pot une bécane certes de bonne facture mais obscolète, alors que je peux avoir mieux pour a priori le même prix d'ici quelques semaines/mois. Normal d'être impatient.

->Si encore ils consentaient à baisser progressivement leur tarifs pour des produits en "fin de vie", d'accord, je serais le 1er à investir, mais là c'est du vol, cher Mr Jobs


----------



## Pouasson (9 Février 2010)

Si ils baissaient progressivement, à chaque nouvelle mise à jour, réaugmentation des prix, normal... j'pense que ça chouinerait d'autant plus, et à raison. 

Pis franchement, dire que ce sont des produits en "fin de vie", même avec les guillemets, c'est un peu beaucoup abusé...    Encore une fois, on ne paye pas que le processeur et la CG (ou l'absence de CG en l'occurrence ) chez Apple... mais ça a été battu, débattu, rebattu, etc..


----------



## dambo (9 Février 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> Bien sûr que le MBP actuel conviendrait à mes besoins. et comme beaucoup ici à mon avis.
> 
> Mais pourquoi je paierais plein pot une bécane certes de bonne facture mais obscolète, alors que je peux avoir mieux pour a priori le même prix d'ici quelques semaines/mois. Normal d'être impatient.
> 
> ->Si encore ils consentaient à baisser progressivement leur tarifs pour des produits en "fin de vie", d'accord, je serais le 1er à investir, mais là c'est du vol, cher Mr Jobs



8 mois plus tard (dans le domaine de l'informatique), un ordinateur vendu au même prix qu'au jour de son lancement ... hého faut pas se moquer de nous quand même. On attend tout simplement pour en avoir pour notre argent. Ce qui est loin d'être le cas aujourd'hui ! Nous autres particuliers ne roulons pas tous sur l'or, alors jetter de l'argent par les fenêtres pour un caprice, non merci 
Certes le produit actuel correspond à nos besoin, mais il est bien trop chère !   1500 euros dans un ordinateur, c'est tout de même une somme énorme pour un simple particulier (étudiant dans mon cas) ! Alors si les baisses sont conséquentes sur ces modèles lors de la sortie du prochain modèle ... pourquoi pas !

L'idée principale, ce n'est pas d'avoir toujours plus de puissance, c'est de payer les machines à un prix correcte. Et si j'achetais maintenant un MBP 15" 2.53ghz, j'aurai vraiment l'impression de me faire rouler, ni plus ni moins !


----------



## daphone (9 Février 2010)

Exact Dambo. Pas la peine de continuer a débattre du "si vous avez besoin d'une bécance maintenant, achetez l'actuel" ou encore "vous sous utilisez la puissance de votre core duo". C'est une question de bon sens. Le pire c'est "à force d'attendre, vous n'acheterez jamais" ou encore les typiques "Si le nouveau sort, l'ancien ne va pas cesser de fonctionner"... A croire que tous ces divers pseudos se cachent la même personne. 

J'ai envie de vous répondre : "STOP, mais qui vous êtes pour donner ainsi des leçons ?"

Non sérieux. J'ai une bécane qui tourne très bien. Je souhaite la renouveler pour être plus à l'aise avec plus de puissance pour travailler. Je sais qu'il va sortir un nouveau modèle alors je l'attends. Ce n'est pas plus difficile que ça ! Ce n'est pas attendre pour attendre, c'est juste attendre le prochain. C'est pareil pour les bagnoles, si je veux une Golf et que je sais que la Golf VI va sortir, j'attends de voir ce qu'elle a dans le ventre, surtout que j'aurais le droit a plus d'options pour un prix similaires. Ok j'arrête avec l'exemple des voitures mais inutile de faire un autre schéma.

Si le macbook actuel me convenait, je l'aurais déjà acheté. Mais ce n'est pas le cas. Je n'ai les moyens que de me prendre l'entrée de gamme en 15' avec option mat (qui est affreusement cher et pas mieux que le 13' en 2,53ghz). Je n'ai pas d'argent a foutre en l'air. 

Moi aussi j'ai une règle informatique à la con comme les votre, à vous soumettre : Acheter un ordinateur 8 mois après sa sortie, au même prix, c'est être un beau pigeon.

Alors j'ai envie de dire, vivement mardi prochain ! 

PS : De plus Consomac dit d'attendre alors on attend ^^


----------



## Dementia (9 Février 2010)

Entièrement daccord avec toi Dambo, on roule pas tous sur l'or et investir dans une machine qui est quasi obsolète, ben ca fait ch***. On ne compare pas ce qui n'est pas comparable biensur, mais faut pas trop se foutre de la gueule des gens en proposant encore ces configs à ces prix la !. Car aujourdhui la plupart a renouvelé sa gamme et même si mac et pc ne sont pas comparables, ben à 1000 &#8364; dans un pc aujourdhui on a droit à des composants d'actualité. 

Prions ils vont bientôt venir . 

" la route ?? là ou on va on a pas besoin de route !! "


----------



## freed201 (9 Février 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> Bien sûr que le MBP actuel conviendrait à mes besoins. et comme beaucoup ici à mon avis.



Ben j'arrive a faire saturer mon macbook en CPU et RAM .. Bon RAM je pourrais passer a 4, c'est vrai (j'en ai 2).. mais pour la musique en temps reel.. je fais vite exploser mon CPU et donc ca m'evite d'avoir a "freezer" les pistes (temps reel donc un multipiste de 24 pistes a freezer pour un morceaux de 3 minutes c'est 3x24 minutes) .. et a defeezé des que je change l'effet..  bien sur c'est le cas extrême qui m'arrive pas souvent.. le plus souvent c'est 4 pistes a freezer pour être tranquille (car des clics clics numériques c'est pas trop pour mixer .. )

On peut dire.. ben achete un macpro tout court.. ben non car je suis tres nomade..

bref.. j'ai besoin de puissance par ce que je fais sur ma machine..

mais c'est vrai que je comprend aussi la politique d'Apple... Si les prix changeait en fonction de "l'age" de la machine.. les gens râleraient des les nouveaux modèles (monté des prix) et personne ne voudrait acheter car on attendrait tous que ca baissent.

Encore si c'etait juste pour gagner 0,2 giga je prendrais tout de suite mais la, j'ai l'impression que le gain sera superieur (idée peut etre fausse)


----------



## dambo (9 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> *Exact Dambo. *





Dementia a dit:


> *Entièrement daccord avec toi Dambo, *
> 
> " la route ?? là ou on va on a pas besoin de route !! "


:style: Ben ouep c'est moi Damien Vendetta ! Le roi de la bogossitude ! 

Ta ptite citation de Retour vers le futur mérite bien des points disco :love:



daphone a dit:


> Moi aussi j'ai une règle informatique à la con comme les votre, à vous soumettre : Acheter un ordinateur 8 mois après sa sortie, au même prix, c'est être un beau pigeon.


+1 
Et aussi +1 pour Mardi prochain (source MacBidouille), je cite :
_PS: Au moment de la fermeture du Store un de nos contact nous avait appris que les mises à jour ne seraient que logiciel et que pour les portables il faudrait attendre la semaine prochaine. La première moitié de son info s'est vérifiée _


----------



## elnestor (9 Février 2010)

salut à tous je suis très étonné de voir une pub sur la page principale de Macgeneration renvoyant sur l'apple store avec écrit "La nouvelle Famille Macbook pro, à partir de 1449" 
qu'est ce que cela veut dire, est-ce une ancienne pub ? 
Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## dambo (9 Février 2010)

elnestor a dit:


> salut à tous je suis très étonné de voir une pub sur la page principale de Macgeneration renvoyant sur l'apple store avec écrit "La nouvelle Famille Macbook pro, à partir de 1449"
> qu'est ce que cela veut dire, est-ce une ancienne pub ?
> Qu'en pensez-vous ?



C'est bien cela  La nouvelle famille de juin dernier :rateau:
De toutes façons sur la plupart des sites (y compris l'Apple Store), ça reste nouveau jusqu'au prochain renouvellement alors (voir page du MacPro avec le "nouveau" Nehalem sur le site d'Apple


----------



## divoli (9 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Exact Dambo. Pas la peine de continuer a débattre du "si vous avez besoin d'une bécance maintenant, achetez l'actuel" ou encore "vous sous utilisez la puissance de votre core duo". C'est une question de bon sens. Le pire c'est "à force d'attendre, vous n'acheterez jamais" ou encore les typiques "Si le nouveau sort, l'ancien ne va pas cesser de fonctionner"... A croire que tous ces divers pseudos se cachent la même personne.



Ce sont pourtant des avis de bon sens. Celui qui a véritablement besoin d'un ordinateur, à tel point que ce manque le gêne réellement, on ne va pas le faire poirauter 107 ans, d'autant qu'il pourrait ne pas y avoir de révision avant le deuxième trimestre, il va falloir vous enfoncer ça dans le crâne. Faire poirauter les lecteurs de mardi en mardi, en leur faisant croire que mardi prochain c'est la bonne, c'est purement dégueulasse, c'est vraiment ne penser qu'à soi.



daphone a dit:


> J'ai envie de vous répondre : "STOP, mais qui vous êtes pour donner ainsi des leçons ?"



Non. Des avis, des conseils, certainement. Mais en tout cas pas des leçons (sauf peut-être dans la dernière phrase de mon précédent paragraphe, mais c'est amplement justifié).


----------



## elnestor (9 Février 2010)

mince, j'y ai presque crus


----------



## dambo (9 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Ce sont pourtant des avis de bon sens. Celui qui a véritablement besoin d'un ordinateur, à tel point que ce manque le gêne réellement, on ne va pas le faire poirauter 107 ans, d'autant qu'il pourrait ne pas y avoir de révision avant le deuxième trimestre, il va falloir vous enfoncer ça dans le crâne. Faire poirauter les lecteurs de mardi en mardi, en leur faisant croire que mardi prochain c'est la bonne, c'est purement dégueulasse, c'est vraiment ne penser qu'à soi.
> .



Comme tu viens de le dire, ça dépend des situations de chacun (bécane déjà sous la main, besoin immédiat, utilisation pro ou privée...
Dans notre cas, l'attente semble logique et se justifie aisément. Je pense que Daphone n'en a pas marre des conseils en général mais des conseils  que l'on lui donne "personnellement" sans tenir compte de sa situation particulière, tout simplement. 

Allez on fait comme à l'école des fans, tout le monde il a gagné


----------



## Tox (9 Février 2010)

En tout cas, à voir les petits bonds verbaux de daphone, y a pas de doute, le mardi pour un fan de la Pomme, ça rend nerveux 

Et oui, dambo, bien entendu que cela dépend de la situation de chacun. Et dans les dernières interventions, je ne crois pas qu'on ait conseillé personnellement à daphone de prendre un "vieux" MBP...


----------



## daphone (9 Février 2010)

Mon post ne s'adressait pas vraiment à Divoli. Ses interventions sont plus pertinentes que beaucoup de personnes de passage sur ce topic qui beuglent un verre à la main "achète le et fais pas chier".

Sinon ce topic servirait à quoi ?


----------



## dambo (10 Février 2010)

Tox a dit:


> Et oui, dambo, bien entendu que cela dépend de la situation de chacun. Et dans les dernières interventions, *je ne crois pas qu'on ait conseillé personnellement à daphone de prendre un "vieux" MBP...*





daphone a dit:


> Mon post ne s'adressait pas vraiment à Divoli. *Ses interventions sont plus pertinentes que beaucoup de personnes de passage sur ce topic* qui beuglent un verre à la main "achète le et fais pas chier".



Ben c'est ce que je disais alors, tout le monde il a gagné !  Paix sur le forum :rateau:
Il est vrai que l'absence de MAJ a un peu énervé certains membres dans l'attente (moi y compris)


----------



## daphone (10 Février 2010)

Tox a dit:


> En tout cas, à voir les petits bonds verbaux de daphone, y a pas de doute, le mardi pour un fan de la Pomme, ça rend nerveux
> .



Cela n'a rien à voir avec la pomme. Ce sont des comportements que je critique. Et ce n'est malheureusement pas spécifique du monde Apple. Ce sont les mêmes constats que tu pourrais faire quand tu croises les pauvre types qui refont le monde accoudés au zinc du quartier..

Bref, Internet pour ça, ça n'a rien amélioré.

(Edit @Tox : Non je n'ai rien pris personnellement, je parlais au nom des attentistes en général)


----------



## divoli (10 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Mon post ne s'adressait pas vraiment à Divoli. Ses interventions sont plus pertinentes que beaucoup de personnes de passage sur ce topic qui beuglent un verre à la main "achète le et fais pas chier".
> 
> Sinon ce topic servirait à quoi ?



Moi je m'en fous, je n'attends rien. Mais qu'importe, en 15000 posts, j'ai toujours essayé de faire preuve d'empathie, de répondre en essayant de prendre en compte le niveau et la situation de chacun,  et en faisant abstraction de mes propres attentes et exigences.

Il faut comprendre qu'il y a des gens qui débarquent, qui connaissent mal ou pas du tout l'univers Apple, et qui par manque de connaissance et de recul vont gober tout ce que vous leur dites. Vous avez votre part de responsabilité, sur un forum d'entraide.


----------



## kerflous (10 Février 2010)

Mais au final on paie quoi sur un MBP ? L'OS et la coque alu ?  l'écran LED ?

Parce que moi je vise le tout premier 13" de base, et 160go, 2gb de ram+9400m pour 1149   sais pas si je dois en rire ou en pleurer


----------



## daphone (10 Février 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> Parce que moi je vise le tout premier 13" de base, et 160go, 2gb de ram+9400m pour 1149   sais pas si je dois en rire ou en pleurer



C'est bien pour cela que je suis bloqué... J'ai longtemps hésité a prendre le 13' en 2,53ghz sur le refurb à 1199, déjà plus interessant, mais bon, vu que la sortie reste imminente, je me suis promis d'attendre.


----------



## bullrottt (10 Février 2010)

Moi pour ma part j'étais pressé,
j'ai tout simplement scruté les petites annonces à la recherche d'une bonne affaire, en attendant les nouveaux macbook et les retours...

c'est vrai qu au début je voulais foncer tête baissé, mais finalement, je suis tombé, je pense sur la bonne afaiire:

-Macbook pro 15 2,53GHz 4 GO de ram 250go de HDD dans un état neuve sans rayures traces vraiment comme neuve date de sept 2009 avec papier accessoir ainsi que la boite
je l ai eu pour 1000 euros
Si je vous disez le cycle de comptage batterie vous me croirez pas

8 Cycle





ça me permet d'attendre, et peut être même attendre la prochaine MAJ late 2010

et vue l'état je pourrais même je vendre le prix que je l ai acheté

regardez les petites annonces il y a des fois des bonnes affaires


----------



## TiteLine (10 Février 2010)

J'ai quand même en mémoire ce topic dans lequel certains avis auraient pu gâcher le plaisir du switcher

http://forums.macg.co/switch-et-con...acheter-un-macbook-pro-aujourdhui-294380.html

Au final , deux semaines se sont écoulées et au minimum 2 autres s'écouleront avant que les nouveaux modèles soient disponibles.

Alors oui, si on n'est pas pressé, autant attendre, et pouvoir obtenir une machine avec un rapport "puissance / prix " meilleur a tout son intérêt et je n'ai jamais dit le contraire. J'ai moi-même été "attentiste" et y ai gagné. 

Maintenant j'imagine aisément la réaction d'un "nioube sur le forum" (pas forcément un "switcher") qui atterrit dans ce fil ou d'autres qui fleurissent ici , tout content de sa machine et qui découvre en fait qu'il n'est qu'un "pigeon"...

J'ai un peu commis cette erreur il y a quelques mois lorsqu'une switcheuse n'a pas attendu la révision des iMac (elle avait besoin d'un ordinateur et ne pouvait pas attendre) et je m'en suis mordue les doigts. J'avais oublié les guillemets en ce qui concerne l'utilisation de certains termes , notamment "l'obsolescence" . C'est un peu fort comme terme non? 

Maintenant, la patience est une vertu , attendez  ... si vous le pouvez, vous avez tout à gagner.


----------



## daphone (10 Février 2010)

> Maintenant, la patience est une vertu , attendez  ... si vous le pouvez, vous avez tout à gagner.



Tout à fait ! 

Maintenant je trouve ce changement finalement pas si anodin. Si vous regardez bien cette image du 8 février






Si ça, ce n'est pas de la préparation d'étiquette "nouv" sur les prochains MBP ! En effet, Il faut bien faire disparaitre les "nouv" sur les macbook , mac mini et  imac, pour faire de la place aux mbp. !


----------



## divoli (10 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Si ça, ce n'est pas de la préparation d'étiquette "nouv" sur les prochains MBP ! En effet, Il faut bien faire disparaitre les "nouv" sur les macbook , mac mini et  imac, pour faire de la place aux mbp. !



Ca, évidemment, Apple ne va pas laisser la mention "new" sur des portables qui datent d'il y a huit mois...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h28 ----------

Rions un bon coup.


----------



## daphone (10 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> [/COLOR]Rions un bon coup.



Mouais, je m'y connais pas trop en technique GPU toussa toussa, mais bon, tant que c'est mieux que la 9400M, ça m'ira !


----------



## Kinesam (10 Février 2010)

J'attend depuis novembre... donc je me rend compte que je peux bien attendre encore jusqu'à la semaine prochaine... ou plus ! -_-

(nan mais je suis certain pour la semaine prochaine! si c'est pas le cas, je mange mon chapeau!)


----------



## theplayer777 (10 Février 2010)

J'aimerais juste répondre en reprenant mon argument d'hier, je suis tout à fait d'accord pour dire que l'actuel fonctionne très bien et qu'il ne va pas s'arrêter de fonctionner lors de la prochaine mise à jour, cependant on est tous d'accord pour dire que le prix affiché pour de telles machines est trop élevé par rapport à la technologie qu'elle embarque actuellement, c'est un fait.

Ensuite, peu importe que l'on utilise que 10 ou 20% de la capacité totale, c'est une question de principe. à ce moment là, pourquoi acheter une Porsche qui peut aller à 300 km/h puisque toutes le routes sont limitées au mieux à 130 km/h?

En achetant un MBP maintenant, j'aurais vraiment l'impression de me faire rouler par rapport à la technologie, pas par rapport aux performances pures de la bête! Après, moi je peux attendre jusqu'en septembre, pour ceux qui ne peuvent pas attendre c'est différent.


----------



## divoli (10 Février 2010)

De toute façon, personne n'a à justifier de son achat, chacun est bien libre de faire ce qu'il veut.


----------



## theplayer777 (10 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> De toute façon, personne n'a à justifier de son achat, chacun est bien libre de faire ce qu'il veut.



Oui, mais par principe, je trouve que si je met 1500 dans un ordinateur, voire plus, j'ai le droit à la technologie de pointe, et cela même si je fais que du traitement de texte et que je regarde mes photos de vacances (ce qui n'est pas mon cas évidemment, mais c'est une image)


----------



## shenrone (10 Février 2010)

C'est assez drôle de voir comme les esprit s'apaise une fois la déception passe...
Néanmoins j'ai regarde les cycles de renouvellement des MBP et du MBA jusqu'a ce jour et Apple n'a JAMAIS laisse ses portables un an sans révision, aussi minime soit elle...


----------



## theplayer777 (10 Février 2010)

Euh, personnellement je n'ai jamais fait de crise puérile pour mon MBP, mais c'est vrai qu'à chaque fois on en perd 1 ou 2 aussi!:rateau:

et on a encore le temps, puisqu'ils ont été renouvelés en juin dernier. Je suis aussi d'avis qu'Apple est actuellement en train de discuter avec Intel à propos du chipset graphique...


----------



## l'écrieur (10 Février 2010)

Mais les MBP ont été révisés depuis juin dernier. C'était mineur, mais c'était.
Patientez jusqu'à juin.
Ou achetez.
Mais qu'on arrête de nous parler de "droit à la technologie de pointe", parce que là, ça tourne au grand guignol!


----------



## theplayer777 (10 Février 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Mais les MBP ont été révisés depuis juin dernier. C'était mineur, mais c'était.
> Patientez jusqu'à juin.
> Ou achetez.
> Mais qu'on arrête de nous parler de "droit à la technologie de pointe", parce que là, ça tourne au grand guignol!



bah perso, si je débourse 100'000 pour une Porsche (peut-être un jour... ou pas ) c'est pas pour me retrouver avec une lada... oui c'est une image, exagérée évidemment! Après, il y a ceux qui ne peuvent pas attendre, et ceux qui ont assez d'argent pour acheter le modèle actuel sans avoir l'impression d'être arnaqué. Chacun son avis, je ne pense pas pour autant être un guignol


----------



## Paradise (10 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> De toute façon, personne n'a à *justifier de son achat*, chacun est bien libre de faire ce qu'il veut.



Oui mais en silence


----------



## GWEN2001 (10 Février 2010)

ce matin macbidouille, annonce la dispo d'optimus de nvidia, notament sur les N61J d'asus (core I5 ou I7), ce qui est une plutot bonne info coté  graphique
chipset + carteGT 325M
apple ayant l'habitude de faire tourner ces macbookpro a base de solution graphique NVIDIA, comme en plus le chipset d'intel ne leur plait pas.....

une solution comme l'asus (dispo dès à présent) pourrai bien équipé nos MBP de la semaine prochaine

En plus l'asus possède une prise USB3 et 3 usb2.... apple doit savoir le faire aussi

Reste plus que l'écran 16/9 en 14 ou 16" et j'ai ma config :rateau:

reste pour certain le blue ray mais pour l'instant je suis comme steve, je m'en fou un peu.


----------



## Jeromac (10 Février 2010)

Clair, c'est Optimus qui prime maintenant.


----------



## melaure (10 Février 2010)

Oui enfin y a ce que font les autres, et ce que fait Apple. Ca fait combien d'années qu'Apple se moque un peu de ce qu'on veut ? 

Il feront ce qui les arrange coté marge


----------



## GWEN2001 (10 Février 2010)

Le N61JV coute autour de 900 pour un 16", je suis pas du genre à comparer les prix et les composant/perf entre PC et mac,
mais bon une révision d'un mac à 1500 à quand même des chances de bénéficier d'optimus sans pour autant exploser les marges de steve


----------



## melaure (10 Février 2010)

GWEN2001 a dit:


> Le N61JV coute autour de 900 pour un 16", je suis pas du genre à comparer les prix et les composant/perf entre PC et mac,
> mais bon une révision d'un mac à 1500 à quand même des chances de bénéficier d'optimus sans pour autant exploser les marges de steve



Houlà, attend ils viennent d'atteindre les 40%, ils y tiennent ...


----------



## mclod (10 Février 2010)

et ça?http://clevo.fr/contents/fr/p390.html


----------



## Pouasson (10 Février 2010)

Jeromac a dit:


> Clair, c'est *Optimus *qui *prime* maintenant.



Ouais, faudrait arriver à Transformers la gamme.


----------



## Dementia (10 Février 2010)

mclod a dit:


> et ça?http://clevo.fr/contents/fr/p390.html


 
oui pas mal c'est vrai, même si on ne compare pas mac et pc, mais j'avoues que pour le prix c'est quand même pas mal du tout.


----------



## melaure (10 Février 2010)

mclod a dit:


> et ça?http://clevo.fr/contents/fr/p390.html



C'est une machine de bureau ! 6 Kg et 100 max d'autonomie (autant dire que quand tu lances un jeu ça doit tomber à 20 minutes  )


----------



## loudovitch (10 Février 2010)

_*Et ben dis donc! déjà en 2008...:*
"Depuis la keynote et la non-annonce du MBP, j'ai prix 10 kg en 3 semaines.
Après ça, j'attendais le MBP chaque mardi que dieu m'accorde, bilan : j'ai perdu 10 kg.
J'ai essayé de me trancher les veines avec ma CB, mais ça marche pas.
Maintenant il est annoncé pour mardi prochain, et je serais en vacance, loin d'internet.
Je vais essayer de me suicider contre un sapin&#8230;
J'espère que mardi prochain je serais sorti du coma&#8230;
Sur mon lit de mort je supplierai Saint Steve d'avoir pitié de moi, de m'accorder un second souffle&#8230; au moins le temps de faire chauffer la CB.
Si le MBP sort enfin, je ne serais pas mort inutilement.

Peut-être qu'on m'érigera un monument :
"Ci-gît celui qui a donné sa vie pour que nous puissions avoir le MBP 08'. A l'instar de la clope qui fait venir le bus, il s'est sacrifié pour que le MBP arrive. Nous n'oublierons."

Notre père qui êtes à Cupertino, que notre MBP arrive, que le livreur soit sanctifié, amène."_


----------



## dambo (10 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> _*Et ben dis donc! déjà en 2008...:*
> "Depuis la keynote et la non-annonce du MBP, j'ai prix 10 kg en 3 semaines.
> Après ça, j'attendais le MBP chaque mardi que dieu m'accorde, bilan : j'ai perdu 10 kg.
> J'ai essayé de me trancher les veines avec ma CB, mais ça marche pas.
> ...


Même OLALA! n'a pas fait mieux 

Pour revenir sur les MBP, les sources de Lionel de MacB ont l'air fiable et n'avait pas prévu le MBP pour hier ... Attendons donc la semaine prochaine (quoi que deux fermetures de store deux semaines à suivre je suis sceptique !)

Esperons qu'ils intègrent en effet la technologie Optimus qui pourrait nous faire oublier les méchants chipsets Intel 
Asus l'a déjà fait, et ce ne sont certainement pas les seules à travailler dessus ! 

Patience patiente ... ou achetez maintenant, c'est selon les goûts :rateau:


----------



## Kinesam (10 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> _*Et ben dis donc! déjà en 2008...:*
> "Depuis la keynote et la non-annonce du MBP, j'ai prix 10 kg en 3 semaines.
> Après ça, j'attendais le MBP chaque mardi que dieu m'accorde, bilan : j'ai perdu 10 kg.
> J'ai essayé de me trancher les veines avec ma CB, mais ça marche pas.
> ...



 Génial=)
Comme quoi les vacances, rien de mieux que des vacances pour de prendre un sapin!^^


----------



## loudovitch (10 Février 2010)

J'aimerai que ceux qui sont super calé en mac me disent: Est ce que c'est deja arrivé qu'apple laisse passer 1 an entre 2 mises à jour d'un produit??
Parce que si ça continue, on va le retrouver en juin notre MBP


----------



## kerflous (10 Février 2010)

> Mais qu'on arrête de nous parler de "droit à la technologie de pointe", parce que là, ça tourne au grand guignol!



Oui tant qu'à lâcher une brique dans un laptop, autant avoir des composants de merde ou vieillissants:love: On s'en fout tant que ya marqué Apple dessus


----------



## dambo (10 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> J'aimerai que ceux qui sont super calé en mac me disent: Est ce que c'est deja arrivé qu'apple laisse passer 1 an entre 2 mises à jour d'un produit??
> Parce que si ça continue, on va le retrouver en juin notre MBP



Tout dépend des produits, tout dépend de "l'époque" (renouvellement plus fréquent depuis les 4 dernières années / passage à intel).
Pour le MacMini, le MacPro, l'iPod, c'est FREQUENT :rose:
Pour le MacBook et le MacBook Pro, ce n'est JAMAIS arrivé ! Le MacBook a même des MAJ relativement rapides. En général le MBP est renouvelé entre 7 et 9 mois. 

Pour le MacPro ça s'explique facilement : les processeurs !
Pour le MacMini : un volume de ventes relativement faible

Par contre les MB et MBP sont les fers de lance d'Apple (pour la gamme ordinateur), ils ont donc le droit à des MAJ plus soutenues, pour éviter d'être larguer par rapport à la concurrence (ce qui n'est pas le cas des MacPro) et pour afficher des prix _relativement_ attractif au vue du matos proposé.

Tout cela, la moyenne de jours entre 2 MAJ étant passé, le news sur l'optimus, la fuite d'intel, la rumeur de MacB ... nous mènent à penser que la MAJ devrait être imminente.

Pour ma part je pense désormais que ça se fera en février, début mars grand maximum. Après je me trompe peut-être, mais il y a une vraie incohérence entre le matos et les prix, les concurrents ont de plus présentés leur gamme ... Donc avril, mai et juin, ça paraît complètement improbable ! 


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h45 ----------




kerflous a dit:


> Oui tant qu'à lâcher une brique dans un laptop, autant avoir des composants de merde ou vieillissants:love: On s'en fout tant que ya marqué Apple dessus



Ca me dérangerait pas d'avoir du matos vieillissant si les MBP étaient à 550 euros le 15"


----------



## iZiDoR (10 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> J'aimerai que ceux qui sont super calé en mac me disent: Est ce que c'est deja arrivé qu'apple laisse passer 1 an entre 2 mises à jour d'un produit??
> Parce que si ça continue, on va le retrouver en juin notre MBP



Et moi j'aimerais que tu lises un peu les posts des autres au lieu de poser des questions déjà débattues 1 millions de fois...


----------



## dambo (10 Février 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Et moi j'aimerais que tu lises un peu les posts des autres au lieu de poser des questions déjà débattues 1 millions de fois...



Trop tard j'ai répondu


----------



## daphone (10 Février 2010)

Bon ben une semaine de squatage de topic en vue.. Dambo, tu nous rallumes le barbuc' ? J'amène les saucisses. Par contre pas assez de binouses pour tout le monde, ramenez les votres


----------



## dambo (10 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Bon ben une semaine de squatage de topic en vue.. Dambo, tu nous rallumes le barbuc' ? J'amène les saucisses. Par contre pas assez de binouses pour tout le monde, ramenez les votres



Ca roule ! Galette saucisse pour tout le monde ! C'est camping sur le topic  toute la semaine


----------



## xao85 (10 Février 2010)

Macbidouille parlant d'optimus: "Maintenant que cette technologie existe, nous avons beaucoup de mal à imaginer qu'Apple puisse faire l'impasse dessus dans *les nouveaux portables que nous attendons dans maintenant moins d'une semaine.* "


----------



## dambo (10 Février 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Macbidouille parlant d'optimus: "Maintenant que cette technologie existe, nous avons beaucoup de mal à imaginer qu'Apple puisse faire l'impasse dessus dans *les nouveaux portables que nous attendons dans maintenant moins d'une semaine.* "


Non xao ! Ne te mets pas dire que tu es CERTAIN que c'est pour mardi prochain, ça va nous porter la poisse


----------



## xao85 (10 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Non xao ! Ne te mets pas dire que tu es CERTAIN que c'est pour mardi prochain, ça va nous porter la poisse



Ben tu veux que je te dise, j'ai un léger doute quand à leur sortie mardi prochain autant ce mardi dernier je sentais la sortie (mine de rien le store à quand même fermé!  ) mais j'ai rarement vu le store fermé deux mardi de suite... 

Et je ne comprend pas trop la logique d'Apple de sortir Aperture tout seul... en fermant le store seulement pour lui. Enfin j'espère me tromper, mais j'ai peur de croire maintenant les rumeurs qui parlaient de Mars...


----------



## MacSedik (10 Février 2010)

Alors c'est comment le barbuc? ca consiste en quoi cet optimus basculer entre le proco et la puce graphique?


----------



## dambo (10 Février 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Ben tu veux que je te dise, j'ai un léger doute quand à leur sortie mardi prochain


C'est bon les gars c'est pour mardi 

 



MacSedik a dit:


> Alors c'est comment le barbuc? ca consiste en quoi cet optimus basculer entre le proco et la puce graphique?



J'arrive pas à allumer le papier journal et les brindilles, t'as pas de l'essence ? 

Optimus ça permet visiblement de passer à la volée du chipset à la carte dédiée. Mais ce n'est pas de l'initiative de l'utilisateur, le basculement est automatique et transparent pour nous. Si il y a besoin de pas mal de ressources graphiques, alors la carte dédiée sera utilisé sans que nous nous en rendions compte. Dès qu'il n'y a plus besoin, ça la désactive pour économiser de l'énergie.


----------



## MacSedik (10 Février 2010)

Je passe acheter quelques cotelettes et jramene l'essence ! optimus a l'air pas mal faudra voir


----------



## dambo (10 Février 2010)

J'ai laissé mon macbook prêt du barbecue, vivement l'alu parce que le blanc avec la fumé ... ça le fait pas !








Heureusement, j'ai évité le pire :


----------



## loudovitch (10 Février 2010)

Bon ça va il est pas trop abimé!!! ça s'arrange facilement tout ça!


----------



## daphone (10 Février 2010)

Fait gaffe Dambo avec ton macbook ! Tu risquerais de devoir acheter l'actuel pour patienter 

Bon pas de nouvelles rumeurs ? Tous les sites qui ont annoncés la sortie pour le 9 ont l'air de se cacher maintenant... Rien à ne se mettre sous la dent...


PS : J'ai mis les merguez à cuire


----------



## loudovitch (10 Février 2010)

ouuuuuh que j aime po quand ya po de rumeurs! 
Je vais de ce pas aller faire un tour sur les forums americains et chinois!


----------



## daphone (10 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> ouuuuuh que j aime po quand ya po de rumeurs!
> Je vais de ce pas aller faire un tour sur les forums americains et chinois!



J'y suis aussi.. Notamment sur macrumors, et ils en savent pas plus que nous. En tout cas, ils sont pareil que nous sur l'attente. Allez ça ne devrait pas tarder


----------



## shenrone (10 Février 2010)

Très franchement tant qu'ilife 10 n'aura pas été présenté je ne pense pas qu'il y aura de nouvelles maj matérielle


----------



## dambo (10 Février 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Très franchement tant qu'ilife 10 n'aura pas été présenté je ne pense pas qu'il y aura de nouvelles maj matérielle



Allez hop tout d'un coup alors 
Avec 10.6.3 en prime et un iTunes en cocoa


----------



## loudovitch (10 Février 2010)

Ah oui tiens autre question d'un novice sur mac! Les ilife iwork en general ils sont pas censé sortir en tout debut d'année genre janvier??


----------



## daphone (10 Février 2010)

iLife 09 est sorti fin janvier 2009.  et iLife 08 vers septembre 2007 il me semble. Ils sont donc en retard là.


----------



## loudovitch (10 Février 2010)

Et un applestore fermé 2 mardi d'affilé ça s'est jamais vu je suppose...


----------



## xao85 (10 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> Et un applestore fermé 2 mardi d'affilé ça s'est jamais vu je suppose...



De mémoire: non ça c'est jamais vu!  Après il faut demander à des gens qui ont plus d'expérience que moi, genre Divoli... 

Et puis si c'est mardi prochain, je paye ma tournée!


----------



## daphone (10 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> Et un applestore fermé 2 mardi d'affilé ça s'est jamais vu je suppose...



Non ça ne s'est pas vu, mais a vrai dire, 3h30 de fermeture pour un logiciel, ça ne s'est jamais vu non plus, donc tout peut arriver, rien ne serait étonnant


----------



## loudovitch (10 Février 2010)

C'est fou comme ils sont chers les macs reconditionnés dans l'applestore! J'arrive pas à capter pourquoi ils sont plus chers que les neufs


----------



## iZiDoR (10 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> C'est fou comme ils sont chers les macs reconditionnés dans l'applestore! J'arrive pas à capter pourquoi ils sont plus chers que les neufs



C'est parce que tu ne sais pas lire... en plus d'ignorer la fonction "recherche"


----------



## kerflous (10 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Ca me dérangerait pas d'avoir du matos vieillissant si les MBP étaient à 550 euros le 15"



Le pire étant que théoriquement ça vaut pas un kopeck de plus:rateau:


----------



## MacSedik (10 Février 2010)

non pas 2 mardis d'affilée, de mémoire. aprés il y'a eu des Jeudis mais bon ça date d'il y'a 2 ans... Mais là au rythme ou on va, le mois de Mars me semble plus plausible. à moins qu'ils attendent la prochaine fournée d'intel...


----------



## dambo (10 Février 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> De mémoire: non ça c'est jamais vu!  Après il faut demander à des gens qui ont plus d'expérience que moi, genre Divoli...
> 
> Et puis si c'est mardi prochain, je paye ma tournée!



En même temps un barbecue sur un topic c'est du jamais vu  TOUT EST POSSIBLE !


----------



## MacSedik (10 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> TOUT EST POSSIBLE !


 
bah vi surtout avec Cupertino...


----------



## reese (10 Février 2010)

Je vous ai pas dit la meilleure ? Voila j'avoue... Steve est mon père, et il m'a confié que c'était pour la semaine prochaine les new MBP  
J'espère que ça va ravir beaucoup de gens =)


----------



## Rezv@n (10 Février 2010)

Allez patientons... 8.1 mois qu'ils n'ont pas êtes renouvelés, soir exactement la moyenne. Espérons fort et priez Saint Steve pour la semaine prochaine. Amen.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2010)

Rezv@n a dit:


> Allez patientons... 8.1 mois qu'ils n'ont pas êtes renouvelés, soir exactement la moyenne. Espérons fort et priez Saint Steve pour la semaine prochaine. Amen.


----------



## loudovitch (10 Février 2010)

Allez jme mouille!
Je prévois la sortie entre mardi prochain et juin!


----------



## daphone (10 Février 2010)

En fait, PA Semi bosse dur depuis 2 ans pour nous sortir des proesseurs A8, A10 et A12 pour les MacBook! Adieu Intel !


----------



## GWEN2001 (10 Février 2010)

Vu les dernière news usb 3 sur macrumors (il me semble) dispo sur les futur mac pro
et l'annonce des gulftown le 16 mars par intel
on pourrai avoir une annonce autour de cette date pour les mac pro.
et pour les mac book soit ils n'auront pas d'usb3 et il faut qu'apple les sorte avant soit il ont usb3 et ils pourraient sortir en même temps ou d'ici là pour faire une annonce toutes les unes ou deux semaines d'ici la sortie de l'ipad
(annonce ipad, macbookpro, ilife 2010, mac pro.....).


----------



## bartman (10 Février 2010)

On aura peut être droit à nVidia Optimus dans les nouveaux mbp. 
En tout cas j'espère que le résultat sera à la hauteur de nos attentes (i7, nouvelle cg, ...).


----------



## Fìx (10 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> iLife 09 est sorti fin janvier 2009.  et iLife 08 vers septembre 2007 il me semble. Ils sont donc en retard là.



Euuuh.... bah si tes dates sont bonnes, ils ne le sont pas alors! 


_Septembre 2007 => Janvier 2009 = 1 an & 4 mois
.
[*]Janvier 2009 => Avril 2009 = 1 an & 4 mois_


----------



## daphone (10 Février 2010)

Non il ne faut pas compter comme ça car iLife est trop récent pour en tirer des stats. Il n'y a pas eu de iLife 07 je crois (c'est pour ça que iLife 08'est sorti en avance). Donc il faut tabler sur une màj de iLife le premier mois de chaque année, ce qui semble logique.  Après je pense aussi que la sortie de iLife peut être annonciateur mais pas forcément dépendant de new mbp car ils peuvent refaire le programme de mise a niveau  pour 8,95


----------



## melaure (10 Février 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Euuuh.... bah si tes dates sont bonnes, ils ne le sont pas alors!
> 
> 
> _Septembre 2007 => Janvier 2009 = 1 an & 4 mois
> ...



Si ça ne sort pas en janvier, c'est en septembre ... rendez-vous dans 7 mois


----------



## loudovitch (10 Février 2010)

Vous avez vu toute la place qu'ils prennent sur l'applestore pour la st valentin!!!
A partir de lundi, faudra bien enlever tout ça....hummm interessant...
Va falloir surement refermer l'applestore mardi....hihi
C'est rien je pete un cable!


----------



## bartman (10 Février 2010)

de toute façon il reste plus qu'à attendre patiemment jusqu'à mardi prochain puis au mardi suivant jusqu'à ce qu'il finisse par sortir


----------



## HAL-9000 (10 Février 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


>



Je rajouterai même


----------



## daphone (11 Février 2010)

pris sur MacRumors (attention, Google traduction est très bof)

_Ma conversation avec Live Support pour l'instant ... 

* Vous êtes en conversation avec Michelle, un Expert Apple 

* 

Salut, je m'appelle Michelle. Bienvenue à Apple! 
* 

Michelle: Comment mai-je vous aider aujourd'hui? 
* 

Vous: Salut! 
* 

Michelle: Salut! 
* 

Vous: je me demandais si il est logique financière pour acheter un Macbook Pro maintenant. 
* 

Michelle: C'est une bonne question. 
* 

Michelle: Un MacBook Pro est un bon investissement quand il s'agit de vos besoins informatiques. 
* 

Vous: les mêmes ordinateurs ont été pendant huit mois - et si elles libèrent de nouvelles, je serai en mesure de retourner les anciens pour les nouveaux? 
* 

Michelle: Est-ce que ça va être ton poing Mac? 
* 

Vous: yeah 
* 

Michelle: nous avons une politique sous 14 jours. 
* 

Michelle: Mais il n'y a pas de mot sur tous les nouveaux modèles. 
* 

Vous: des précisions sur la politique 14 jours? 
* 

Michelle: Vous avez 14 jours calendaires pour retourner votre produit à partir de la date de sa réception. Il y aura un frais de 10% Resto cking si vous renvoyer le produit ouvert. 
* 

Vous: 10% seulement si il est ouvert ... est-ce exact? 
* 

Michelle: C'est exact. 
* 

Vous: Et c'est un remboursement, vous parlez? 
* 

Vous: Et comment cela se fera en utilisant la boutique en ligne Apple? 
* 

Michelle: Vous pouvez retourner à un magasin de vente au détail, ou appelez le Service Client. 
* 

Vous: une pomme, un magasin de détail? 
* 

Michelle: Oui. 
* 

Vous: OK 
* 

Vous: Une dernière question 
* 

Michelle: Bien sûr! 
* 

Vous: En disant pas un mot sur tous les nouveaux modèles, voulez-vous dire qu'il n'y en a pas que vous savez ... ou qu'il n'y aura pas de nouveaux modèles de ce mois - période. 
* 

Vous: Et ne veux pas être une gêne, en demandant seulement à cause de mon portefeuille de 
* 

Michelle: Pour être honnête, c'est quelque chose que nous ne savons tout simplement pas. 
* 

Michelle: Beaucoup de gens se posent, mais il n'y a pas de réponse. 
* 

Michelle: nous apprenons de nouveaux éléments lorsque vous, le public découvre. 
* 

Vous: Intéressant. Merci! 
* 

Michelle: Vous êtes les bienvenus. 
* 

You: That's all - thank you very much 
* 

Michelle: Vous êtes les bienvenus. 
* 

Michelle: Je serais heureux de vous aider à faire un achat aujourd'hui cependant. 

(Conversation en continuant, en demandant au sujet des rabais de l'éducation) 

Pretty lulzy though._


----------



## divoli (11 Février 2010)

Huuuumm ! Miam miam ! Ca y en a être du bon chipset graphique de chez Intel, on va pouvoir jouer à fond sur Mac.
	
 

Un machin tout pourri deux fois plus lent que la nVidia 9400M.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Huuuumm ! Miam miam ! Ca y en a être du bon chipset graphique de chez Intel, on va pouvoir jouer à fond sur Mac.
> 
> 
> 
> Un machin tout pourri deux fois plus lent que la nVidia 9400M.



Ou qu'une 8600 déféctueuse 
:afraid:


----------



## divoli (11 Février 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> Ou qu'une 8600 déféctueuse
> :afraid:



Oui mais non. La CG nVidia 8600M est une excellente CG, hormis cette histoire de défaut de fabrication qui est pris en charge par Apple, qui règle le problème au fur et à mesure. Il faut juste qu'elle grille, ensuite la CM est changée et après c'est bon. 

Alors qu'avec ce chipset, c'est l'ami pour la vie.


----------



## melaure (11 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Oui mais non. La CG nVidia 8600M est une excellente CG, hormis cette histoire de défaut de fabrication qui est pris en charge par Apple, qui règle le problème au fur et à mesure. Il faut juste qu'elle grille, ensuite la CM est changée et après c'est bon.
> 
> Alors qu'avec ce chipset, c'est l'ami pour la vie.



Peut-être qu'Intel a trouvé encore moins cher que la chine pour fabriquer    (mais juste les modèles pour Apple).


----------



## rizoto (11 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Huuuumm ! Miam miam ! Ca y en a être du bon chipset graphique de chez Intel, on va pouvoir jouer à fond sur Mac.
> 
> 
> 
> Un machin tout pourri deux fois plus lent que la nVidia 9400M.



Oui mais ! 

car il y a un : "mais"

Si MacOSx est capable de changer de CG a la volée. Ce n'est plus un probleme !


----------



## Flo73 (11 Février 2010)

Encore faut-il avoir une carte graphique digne de ce nom pour ne pas avoir de problème.

Si ils change complètement l'intérieur des MBP, ils ont intérêt a monté en gamme de CG, pour ainsi suivre l'évolution, dans un sens.


----------



## MacSedik (11 Février 2010)

"les Mac ne sont pas fait pour jouer" dixit S.J.

je le dis pas parce que je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi, mais niveau CG Apple a toujours une génération en retard. regardez plutôt les Mac Pro avec leur "pauvre" NVidia GT120...


----------



## melaure (11 Février 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> "les Mac ne sont pas fait pour jouer" dixit S.J.
> 
> je le dis pas parce que je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi, mais niveau CG Apple a toujours une génération en retard. regardez plutôt les Mac Pro avec leur "pauvre" NVidia GT120...



Oui mais la ça va encore être pire sur les MacBook, les MB 13", les Mac Mini et les premiers iMac, vu qu'Apple ne mettra pas une seconde puce vidéo.

Bon sang, raz le bol qu'OS X soit limité aux machines d'Apple !


----------



## MacSedik (11 Février 2010)

Ça serait viable, effectivement, pour leur marketing de mettre une CG autre que les Intel, parceque la passer de 5 fois plus puissant a 2 fois plus puissant que les GMA... Apple n'autorisera jamais les clones du vivant de jobs, ça rappelle trop de mauvais souvenirs...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2010)

D'un autre coté, avec le retour des clones, tu aurais surement un matériel moins cher mais tu perdrais aussi certaines choses comme le trackpad multitouch. Je ne justifie pas la différence de prix entre les Macs et les probables clones juste par le trackpad mais force est de reconnaitre qu'il y aurait des différences (importantes).

On peux en dire de même pour l'unibody.


----------



## Dr Troy (11 Février 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> "les Mac ne sont pas fait pour jouer" dixit S.J.
> 
> je le dis pas parce que je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi, mais niveau CG Apple a toujours une génération en retard. regardez plutôt les Mac Pro avec leur "pauvre" NVidia GT120...



Et faire de la conception 3D c'est un jeu peut-être ? Faut arrêter de croire qu'une CG ne sert qu'à jouer, surtout qu'aujourd'hui, elle est également sollicitée pour d'autres calculs que le rendu 3D.


----------



## divoli (11 Février 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> Oui mais !
> 
> car il y a un : "mais"
> 
> Si MacOSx est capable de changer de CG a la volée. Ce n'est plus un probleme !



Oui, dans la mesure où Apple met une carte graphique en plus du chipset. Sinon: l'horreur !


----------



## Paradise (11 Février 2010)

Dr Troy a dit:


> Et faire de la conception 3D c'est un jeu peut-être ? Faut arrêter de croire qu'une CG ne sert qu'à jouer, surtout qu'aujourd'hui, elle est également sollicitée pour d'autres calculs que le rendu 3D.



La carte Graphique n'est que très peu utilisé pour les rendu3D  C'est surtout la vitesse de calcul des procs.


----------



## Fìx (11 Février 2010)

Paradise a dit:


> La carte Graphique n'est que très peu utilisé pour les rendu3D  C'est surtout la vitesse de calcul des procs.



Ah bon?... 

Moi j'y connais rien là dedans, mais toujours est-il qu'au moment de l'achat du MacPro actuel de ma boîte, on m'a dit que, compte tenu du fait que j'avais des rendus 3D à réaliser avec, il était préférable de choisir une ATI Radeon HD 4870 pour de meilleur(e)s.... euh... performances et/ou résultats... j'sais même pas! :rateau:

M'aurait-on joué du violon pour faire acheter à ma boîte un produit plus cher?


----------



## shenrone (11 Février 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> D'un autre coté, avec le retour des clones, tu aurais surement un matériel moins cher mais tu perdrais aussi certaines choses .



Punaise le design Apple est sans commune mesure:love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2010)

Si APPLE fait comme les autres a savoir une carte graphique puissante, il n'y aura plus aucune différente entre les autres marques et APPLE.

Il faut noter que j'ai essayé de jouer avec mon MACBOOK, bah voila comment il chauffe vite (beaucoup plus qu'un PC niveau différence de température), alors si APPLE veut faire du solide il devra rajouter des ventilateurs, par conséquent il perdra en autonomie et en silence avec le temps. 

Alors je ne sais pas ce que va faire APPLE mais moi qui était le 1er a râler à cause de leurs carte graphique ... Je me rétracte car je préfère indubitablement jouer avec mon PC et avec windows. Et le mac sert a travailler. Oui il perd en polyvalence mais il gagne sur d'autres domaines.

Et je ne suis pas du tout un fan d'apple et encore moins un puriste vu que je suis multi-OS  et sur MAC depuis décembre juste.


----------



## dambo (11 Février 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Et je ne suis pas du tout un fan d'apple et encore moins un puriste vu que je suis multi-OS  et sur MAC depuis décembre juste.


Depuis décembre ... 2009 ?
Ouh le noob  ... Non plus serieusement je ne suis pas non plus un fan invétéré, bien que je sois mono-OS  
De nombreuses choses m'exaspèrent chez la pomme, mais c'est pas le topic pour en parler 

Quand tu dis qu'ils perdront en silence avec le temps, tu parles du ventilo qui s'encrasse ?
Parce que pour ma part mon MacBook de 3 ans qui est allumé 24h/24 ne fait pas plus de bruit aujourd'hui qu'au premier jour


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2010)

Oui depuis décembre 2009, mais je suis passé par ubuntu et j'en passe.

Sur la gamme des portables je suis pas du tout mécontent d'APPLE 

Enfin je savais a quoi m'en tenir avant de l'acheter.

Je donne juste mon avis sur une carte graphique dédié puissante


----------



## bartman (11 Février 2010)

Une carte graphique de fou ça sert pas que pour les jeux : avec le cuda de nvidia par exemple on peut accélérer l'encodage des vidéos. Et le traitement des vidéos je pense pas que ce soit quelque chose qu'Apple néglige.
Donc oui je suis d'accord qu'un mac soit pas adapté aux jeux mais une carte graphique est beaucoup plus utile que ce que l'on pense.


----------



## MacSedik (11 Février 2010)

Dr Troy a dit:


> Et faire de la conception 3D c'est un jeu peut-être ? Faut arrêter de croire qu'une CG ne sert qu'à jouer, surtout qu'aujourd'hui, elle est également sollicitée pour d'autres calculs que le rendu 3D.



Je pensais pas (qu')aux jeux.. loin de là , en prenant l'exemple d'un Mac Pro, je pensais aux professionnels de la vidéo, aussi audio, graphistes, les mecs de PixarD). Non plus sérieusement, une telle bête (Mac pro) qui coute plus de 2000 patates, doit avoir une CG digne de ce nom, par exemple l'ATI HD4870 qui est proposé en option (et qui date de 2008! ).


----------



## Sylow (11 Février 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> Je pensais pas (qu')aux jeux.. loin de là , en prenant l'exemple d'un Mac Pro, je pensais aux professionnels de la vidéo, aussi audio, graphistes, les mecs de PixarD). Non plus sérieusement, une telle bête (Mac pro) qui coute plus de 2000 patates, doit avoir une CG digne de ce nom, par exemple l'ATI HD4870 qui est proposé en option (et qui date de 2008! ).



oui mais la on est dans un macbook pro, pas un mac pro comparons ce qui est comparable. Une ATI 4870 mobile = 4850 de bureau


----------



## bartman (11 Février 2010)

une 4850 c'est toujours mieux qu'un chipset intel


----------



## Fade (11 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas eu le courage de lire tout le sujet, et peut-être que mes questions auront déjà été traitées, ou tout simplement sont stupides, mais lançons-nous :

- A t-on une chance de voir un nouveau Keynote ces prochains mois, et qu'y soient présentés les nouveaux MB Pro
- Le design va t-il évoluer ? (je suis fan des anciens MB Pro et la coque bicolore est la seule chose qui me retient de remplacer mon 2.2 Ghz blanc dès maintenant)
- Les versions 13" vont-elles être reconduites ?
- Y aura t-il uniquement des évolutions matérielles, ou aura t-on droit à un nouveau système d'exploitation ?

Je vous remercie d'avance, en espérant que vous serez indulgent envers ma newbitude.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2010)

Très bonnes questions, mais j'avoue attendre pour ma part que l'on installe directement Mac OS 10.7.XX avant de me prononcer...

De plus j'ai ajouté une signature pour prouver que mon pseudo n'est pas d'un esprit mal tourné, soit honni qui mal y pense


----------



## divoli (11 Février 2010)

Salut,



Fade a dit:


> - A t-on une chance de voir un nouveau Keynote ces prochains mois, et qu'y soient présentés les nouveaux MB Pro


Il ne me semble pas qu'il y ait des Keynote annoncées prochainement. Mais qu'importe, Apple peut très bien sortir des nouveaux produits sans Keynote, ces sorties se faisant traditionnellement le mardi après-midi. Ce qui fait que l'on est dans le vague concernant l'apparition de nouveaux MacBook Pro, qui peut intervenir à tout moment. 
En clair, Apple n'a guère l'habitude d'annoncer ses nouveaux produits et leur date de commercialisation à l'avance, généralement on l'apprend au dernier moment.



Fade a dit:


> - Le design va t-il évoluer ? (je suis fan des anciens MB Pro et la coque bicolore est la seule chose qui me retient de remplacer mon 2.2 Ghz blanc dès maintenant)


Aucune idée, mais je doute qu'Apple revienne sur l'ancien design, qui datait de 2003, et celui actuel est trop récent (il date de fin 2008).



Fade a dit:


> - Les versions 13" vont-elles être reconduites ?


Je n'en sais rien, mais je dirais probablement. Certains parlent d'un passage du 13" au 14", du 15" au 16", et du 17" au 18", mais perso je n'y crois pas trop. Je n'ai vu aucune rumeur ni fuite selon laquelle Apple aurait commandé de telles dalles.



Fade a dit:


> - Y aura t-il uniquement des évolutions matérielles, ou aura t-on droit à un nouveau système d'exploitation ?


Des évolutions matérielles, sans aucun doute, ne serait-ce concernant la toute nouvelle plateforme processeur.
En revanche, pas de nouvelle version de l'OS, celle actuelle datant d'aout 2009. Il faudra probalement attendre 2011 pour cela.


----------



## daphone (11 Février 2010)

Allez, on vient de passer le cap 







---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h00 ----------

La sortie prévue pour le 23 Février ? Voici un raisonnement juste "par analogie" avec 2008...


----------



## divoli (11 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> La sortie prévue pour le 23 Février ? Voici un raisonnement juste "par analogie" avec 2008...


Tu es devenu le "Paco Rabanne" de MacGe, toi.


----------



## daphone (11 Février 2010)

C'est bien pour ça que je précise "par analogie" 

La sortie est imminente, tout le monde le sait, mais quand ? Personne ne le sait


----------



## divoli (11 Février 2010)

"Imminente", c'est à dire aussi bien dans 5 jours que dans 3 mois.

Ce qui est certain, c'est que plus les jours passent, plus la probabilité que de nouveaux MBP apparaissent est élevée.

C'est dingue que j'en arrive à écrire ça.


----------



## xao85 (11 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Allez, on vient de passer le cap
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca voudrait dire encore 15 jours à attendre! :rateau: 

Et moi pendant ce temps, je fais quoi?!


----------



## daphone (11 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> "Imminente", c'est à dire aussi bien dans 5 jours que dans 3 mois.
> 
> Ce qui est certain, c'est que plus les jours passent, plus la probabilité que de nouveaux MBP apparaissent est élevée.
> 
> C'est dingue que j'en arrive à écrire ça.



Je la note celle là 

Voilà ce qu'il faut répondre aux petits nouveaux qui débarquent et qui demandent "eh eh dites moi, c'est pour quand les nouveaux MBP ?"
réponse de Divoli "plus les jours passent, plus la probabilité que de nouveaux MBP apparaissent est élevée."


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h45 ----------




xao85 a dit:


> Ca voudrait dire encore 15 jours à attendre! :rateau:



En effet, plus les jours passent, plus la probabilité que de nouveaux MBP apparaissent est élevée.


----------



## kerflous (11 Février 2010)

> En effet, plus les jours passent, plus la probabilité que de nouveaux MBP apparaissent est élevée.



Bravo Sherlock :love:


----------



## MacSedik (11 Février 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> oui mais la on est dans un macbook pro, pas un mac pro comparons ce qui est comparable. Une ATI 4870 mobile = 4850 de bureau



Pour les 15 et 17", ils seront dans "l'obligation" de mettre des CG dédiée. Espérons que ça soit le cas pour les 13". 

Amen


----------



## rizoto (11 Février 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> Pour les 15 et 17", ils seront dans "l'obligation" de mettre des CG dédiée. Espérons que ça soit le cas pour les 13".
> 
> Amen



C'est possible, elles avaient bien leur places dans le PB 12"


----------



## divoli (11 Février 2010)

Une CG à mémoire dédiée et plus cette cochonnerie de vitre (au moins en option) sur les MBP 13", et j'estime que l'on aura fait un grand bond.

Et à condition qu'Apple ne fasse pas un sale coup à coté, genre supprimer le firewire en ne laissant que de l'USB (et même pas de l'USB3).


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Une CG à mémoire dédiée et plus cette cochonnerie de vitre (au moins en option) sur les MBP 13", et j'estime que l'on aura fait un grand bond.
> 
> Et à condition qu'Apple ne fasse pas un sale coup à coté, genre supprimer le firewire en ne laissant que de l'USB (et même pas de l'USB3).



Encore une fois sur la gamme pro il est plus que probable que le FW reste et même soit amélioré ? ( je m'en fou je m'en sers pas )


----------



## MacSedik (12 Février 2010)

pour le moment le firewire 800 est bien ancré. peut-être du FW1200 ou 3200, peut-être! bien sûr faut que les fabricants d'accessoires suivent (en prenant en compte l'USB 3, Lightpeak) mais c'est pas gagné...


----------



## Sqee8lzh (12 Février 2010)

De toute façon, il y aura au moins un truc important qui n'y sera pas. On dirait bien qu'ils aiment les "character flaws" chez Apple !


----------



## dambo (12 Février 2010)

Sqee8lzh a dit:


> De toute façon, il y aura au moins *un truc important* qui n'y sera pas. On dirait bien qu'ils aiment les "character flaws" chez Apple !


Les ports USB ! Parce que maintenant les imprimantes, disques durs et routeurs, on les connecte en Wifi !


----------



## Dr Troy (12 Février 2010)

C'est une gamme Pro, pas question de supprimer les USB ou le FW. Même sur les 13", Apple a déjà fait machine arrière, ils ne vont pas le refaire une fois de plus.


----------



## kerflous (12 Février 2010)

Un bon PC à 500 est mieux équipé, et a pas la mention pro. 10/10 le marketing Apple


----------



## melaure (12 Février 2010)

Dr Troy a dit:


> C'est une gamme Pro, pas question de supprimer les USB ou le FW. Même sur les 13", Apple a déjà fait machine arrière, ils ne vont pas le refaire une fois de plus.



Tout est permis avec Steve, il aura tellement retourné sa veste ces dix dernières années. Faut être solide pour être partenaire Apple et supporté tous les caprices ...


----------



## Kinesam (12 Février 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> Un bon PC à 500 est mieux équipé, et a pas la mention pro. 10/10 le marketing Apple



Je sais pas si un "bon" pc à 500 ai du FW!
J'ai beau chercher et je ne trouve pas de PC unibody en alu à 500!
Ooooh Ben dit donc, ces PC sont vendu avec Windows 7 Home Premium!

Chacun pense ce qu'il veut mais je ne pense pas qu'on puisse comparer un mac a un pc à 500, c'est deux mondes différents !


----------



## kerflous (12 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Je sais pas si un "bon" pc à 500 ai du FW!
> J'ai beau chercher et je ne trouve pas de PC unibody en alu à 500!
> Ooooh Ben dit donc, ces PC sont vendu avec Windows 7 Home Premium!
> 
> Chacun pense ce qu'il veut mais je ne pense pas qu'on puisse comparer un mac a un pc à 500, c'est deux mondes différents !



Je comprends tes arguments

Cependant

-Rien à cirer du FW me concernant.

-L'argument du unibody alu est un peu léger je trouve. Mettre 800-1000 pour une coque alu et 3 diodes fashion heuuu:love:

Mais ne vous méprenez pas, j'aime les bécanes Apple et j'ai vraiment envie de switcher, mais là il me faut plus d'arguments de la part de Steve qu'un boitier alu et un multitouch pour cramer 1500


----------



## dambo (12 Février 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> Je comprends tes arguments
> 
> Cependant
> 
> ...


J'adhère 
Enfin moi j'ai déjà switshé, et quoi qu'il arrive je reprendrai du Apple.
Mais si je pouvais mettre mes 1500 euros une config matériel qui ne coûte pas 600 euros coté PC, j'aurai moins mal  aux ****** :rateau:
OUI à la coque unibody ! NON pour que la coque et le trackpad coûte 800 euros 
Gniark gniark ... Oui oui il y a OS X et tout ça ! Mais c'est pas dur de mettre une carte graphique et un disque de 500go sur une machine à 1500 euros quand même ! Allez Steve, on laisse tomber le 250go à 1599 euros, c'est 1000 euros de trop là


----------



## Touny29 (12 Février 2010)

C'est vrai que lorsqu'on compare le Macbook Pro 17 avec un PC portable au prix nettement inférieur pour le PC c'est hallucinant !

Par exemple le nouveau PC portable Asus 17 pouces avec Core i7-720QM, 8GO de Ram, HD5870 1GO, 1TO DD, et Blu-Ray à moins de 1700 !

Il y a un vrai problème quelque part chez Apple ! 

J'ai vraiment hâte de voir ce qu'il vont mettre dans les nouveau Macbook Pro mais bon encore faut-ils qu'il mettent les dernières nouveautés !


----------



## Membre supprimé 163597 (12 Février 2010)

En juin 2009 c'était pas vraiment en retard, mais c'est vrai que le gouffre se creuse de plus en plus et ça devient de moins en moins intéressant d'acheter un MBP ..


----------



## Orphanis (12 Février 2010)

Bonsoir; 

Est-ce quelqu'un a une idée sur les processeurs qui vont être intégré ? 

Autre question : est-ce que le I-9 est supérieur au processeur intégré au 1er MacPro (le Quad) ?


PS: Mea Culpa, je croyais que le topic traitait des MacPro ;-)


----------



## loudovitch (12 Février 2010)

Voilà un ptit devis que m'as fait le concept de Bordeaux:

MacBook Pro Intel Core2 Duo 2,26Ghz 2Go/160Go/BT/WF 13" 960,70 0,00
MacBook Pro Intel Core2 Duo 2,53Ghz 4Go/250Go/BT/WF 13" 1 169,73 0,00
MacBook Pro 15"
MacBook Pro Intel Core2 Duo 2,53Ghz 4Go/250Go/BT/WF 15" 1 336,96 0,00
MacBook Pro Intel Core2 Duo 2,66Ghz 4Go/320Go/BT/WF 15" 1 504,18 0,00
MacBook Pro Intel Core2 Duo 2,8Ghz 4Go/500Go/BT/WF 15" 1 755,02 0,00


----------



## kerflous (12 Février 2010)

Touny29 a dit:


> J'ai vraiment hâte de voir ce qu'il vont mettre dans les nouveau Macbook Pro mais bon encore faut-ils qu'il mettent les dernières nouveautés !



Comme d'hab, on aura une config tout juste correcte, dans l'air du temps, avec icore, une carte graph moyen de gamme, le tout dans le même ordre de prix, histoire de calmer les ardeurs... 

on change pas une équipe qui gagne.


----------



## GWEN2001 (12 Février 2010)

les dernières annonces sont quand même pas mal vis à vis de la concurence

je m'explique:

comparaison d'un ipad entrée de gamme au kindle (pris idem) et coté fonctionnalité rien à voir même si il ne plait pas à tout le monde y compris moi

autre comparaison imac 27" 1499&#8364; comparé au même écran chez Dell 1150 &#8364; (avec c'est vrai une meilleur connectique) ca fait pas très cher l'ordinateur intégrer à l'écran.

de la à dire qu'apple deviens concurentiel je crois que je m'enflamme, mais j'ai récemment comparere les mb et mbp au équivalent sony et les pris sont idem.

j'espére une bonne mise à jour des mbp afin de switcher sans regret mais windows me gonfle tellement que je trouve plein d'excuses a apple, il faut juste profiter des modèles à leur sorties pour avoir des prix correcte dans les gammes........  les baisses de prix avec l'age n'éxiste presque pas dans la firme de ipapy.


----------



## MacSedik (12 Février 2010)

GWEN2001 a dit:


> autre comparaison imac 27" 1499&#8364; comparé au même écran chez Dell 1150 &#8364; (avec c'est vrai une meilleur connectique) ca fait pas très cher l'ordinateur intégrer à l'écran.



+1 mon p'tit 
en plus l'écran DELL n'est pas éclairé par LED 



GWEN2001 a dit:


> j'espére une bonne mise à jour des mbp afin de switcher sans regret mais windows me gonfle tellement que je trouve plein d'excuses a apple



non tu ne regrettera pas et bienvenue


----------



## Touny29 (12 Février 2010)

Et bien moi aussi j'attend je tourne sous vista en ce moment et j'en ais marre ! Je veux changer pour mac donc prendre le nouveau MP 15" et j'espère que je n'aurais pas de regret non plus lorsque je l'achèterais !


----------



## Fìx (12 Février 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> l'écran DELL n'est pas éclairé par LED



Un comble! :rateau:


----------



## MacSedik (12 Février 2010)

Touny29 a dit:


> Et bien moi aussi j'attend je tourne sous vista en ce moment et j'en ais marre ! Je veux changer pour mac donc prendre le nouveau MP 15" et j'espère que je n'aurais pas de regret non plus lorsque je l'achèterais !



(futur) Bon switch à toi aussi alors! 

je ne sais pas quoi te conseiller mais juste attends tant que tu peut (bon je sais, il est pourri ce conseil), pour ne pas avoir des remords. 

Cela dépend aussi de ta nécessité actuelle (on le répétera jamais assez ): poses-toi la question si tu peut tenir genre 1 mois de plus? au cas ou.


----------



## Touny29 (12 Février 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> Cela dépend aussi de ta nécessité actuelle (on le répétera jamais assez ): poses-toi la question si tu peut tenir genre 1 mois de plus? au cas ou.



Ah oui ça c'est clair je vais attendre les nouveaux MP. J'attend depuis Octobre, donc je peux bien attendre encore un peut 

Quand les nouveau MP vont sortir, il vaut mieux attendre un petit peut avant de l'acheter ou on peux l'acheter de suite ? Je parle des bugs ou problèmes matériels probables ???


----------



## loudovitch (12 Février 2010)

je me pose la même question que toi car j'attends depuis si longtemps que j'ai peur de me jeter dessus sans reflechir, mais le mieux en general est d'attendre un ptit peu


----------



## bartman (12 Février 2010)

J'ai trouvé cette info (ici) :

"As we don't have Best Buy here in the UK (unless you count the local  pound land shop called Best Buy) I cannot comment on what's happening  there but I've just had a very interesting conversation with a stock  manager in my local Comet store. (For those who don't know, Comet is a  large home electronics retailer in the UK).

After I enquired if they stocked the 15" MacBook's in store, because  they only have the 13" on display she advised they'd not had any in  store for off the shelf purchase since Christmas. They've not even had  their display models replaced. All orders have been ordered into store  for the customer, or delivered directly to their home.

On checking availability for me, she found the existing 15" models were  all listed as "withdrawn" meaning she could not order any into store  however there is 'limited' availability for home delivery. (A few models  including the mid 15" and MacBook Air's show out of stock on Comets  website).

As she showed me the stock availability screen, she pointed out six new  MacBook place holders named MacBook 10Q1 01 (and so on up to 10Q1 06)  which all had a placeholder price of £2000. Although she obviously  couldn't give any detailed info she said they only appeared when they  actually had them on order or in the warehouse but were not on general  sale meaning they'd could be out within 'days' but could also be anytime  up to the end of March (end of Q1).

These were also NOT for the iPad as there were several other listings  for MacTablet 10Q2. "

en espérant que ce soit vrai ^^


----------



## kerflous (12 Février 2010)

Touny29 a dit:


> Quand les nouveau MP vont sortir, il vaut mieux attendre un petit peut avant de l'acheter ou on peux l'acheter de suite ? Je parle des bugs ou problèmes matériels probables ???



c'est quand même dingue  de voir certains de se poser ce genre question avant d'acheter une bécane de marque "réputée" et à un tel prix(aucune attaque perso).

ya eu tant de problèmes chez Apple ?


----------



## Paradise (12 Février 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> c'est quand même dingue  de voir certains de se poser ce genre question avant d'acheter une bécane de marque "réputée" et à un tel prix(aucune attaque perso).
> 
> ya eu tant de problèmes chez Apple ?



Disons que j'ai eu droit aux problèmes des airbus G5 première génération et du whine horrible des 1er  Macbook Pro Core Duo 

Donc bon avec le problème des iMac 27" .... bref


----------



## MacSedik (12 Février 2010)

non pas tant que ça, proportionnellement parlant.
Tu sais un arbre qui tombe fait plus de bruit qu'une forêt qui pousse (et pourtant j'en ai eu des "citrons" côté Hardware Apple... mais rien n'est parfait, y'en a beaucoup qui sont contents mais se manifestent pas).


----------



## daphone (12 Février 2010)

Il ne faut pas oublier que les soucis "reconnus" par Apple sont en général pris en charge. Par exemple le dédomagement sur le 27'', l'échange illimité,  le remplacement des topcase sur les macbook blanc et j'en passe.... Même si les produits peuvent avoir quelques problèmes, ça sera surtout un problème pour Apple, qui a une image de marque à maintenir. Et son SAV et pour l'instant TOP. Tant que cela ne change pas, c'est bon


----------



## xao85 (12 Février 2010)

Bon personne n'a toujours pas trouvé une date??? 

Les ruptures de stock n'affecte toujours pas l'apple store! :rateau:

Zut! Et j'y crois toujours pas pour mardi!  enfin si seulement...


----------



## Paradise (12 Février 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Zut! Et j'y crois toujours pas pour mardi!  enfin si seulement...




Mars...


----------



## xao85 (12 Février 2010)

Paradise a dit:


> Mars...



non, dis pas des choses qui fâchent! 

Une question, pensez vous qu'il serait possible qu'on change de résolution pour ces macbook pro? Car le 1440x900 commence à dater!


----------



## divoli (12 Février 2010)

Ah ben mon bon xao85, et ton MBP de la mort-qui-tue, il ne marche plus ?


----------



## shenrone (12 Février 2010)

http://www.comet.co.uk/shopcomet/product/556980/APPLE-Macbook-Air-13-inch-MC234

En effet


----------



## Touny29 (12 Février 2010)

Donc je commanderais dès sa sortie alors


----------



## Alex666 (12 Février 2010)

Aujourd'hui j'avais prévu d'aller à l'Apple Store près de chez moi  pour acheter un MBP 15'' mais voila, CE topic m'a fait changer d'avis... (hier soir) donc ce soir pas de MBP pas de we de fête 
avec ces satanées rumeurs voila ce qui arrive, je suis malheureux :rateau: mais bon quadcore tu ne perds rien pour attendre !

(/mode provoc on)
je vais avoir les crocs, surtout que l'employé de l'Apple Store m'a communiqué la date de sortie (/mode provoc off)


----------



## xao85 (12 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Ah ben mon bon xao85, et ton MBP de la mort-qui-tue, il ne marche plus ?



Ben écoutes on me l'a échangé contre un avoir de 1344 et j'attends de voir ce que je fais... ancien modèle moins cher ou nouveau modèle. Mais pour prendre une décision, il faudrait que ces couillons sortent!


----------



## shenrone (12 Février 2010)

Alex666 a dit:


> Aujourd'hui j'avais prévu d'aller à l'Apple Store près de chez moi  pour acheter un MBP 15'' mais voila, CE topic m'a fait changer d'avis... (hier soir) donc ce soir pas de MBP pas de we de fête
> avec ces satanées rumeurs voila ce qui arrive, je suis malheureux :rateau: mais bon quadcore tu ne perds rien pour attendre !
> 
> (/mode provoc on)
> je vais avoir les crocs, surtout que l'employé de l'Apple Store m'a communiqué la date de sortie (/mode provoc off)


----------



## xao85 (12 Février 2010)

Alex666 a dit:


> (/mode provoc on)
> je vais avoir les crocs, surtout que l'employé de l'Apple Store m'a communiqué la date de sortie (/mode provoc off)



tu veux une baffe?!


----------



## divoli (12 Février 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> tu veux une baffe?!


----------



## xao85 (12 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


>



Merci Divoli d'aller dans mon sens! (ca me change du dernier mardi où tu m'as laisser dans ma merde, et que tu m'y a même poussé! )


----------



## fxserafino (12 Février 2010)

Par contre personnellement je pense que lors de l'achat d'un MacBook Pro il faut ABSOLUMENT prendre l'AppleCare, et cela pour plusieurs raison :
- Un ordinateur est quelque chose de relativement fragile, surtout les ordinateurs portables ...
- Le cout de l'AppleCare est de 250&#8364; environ, mais la moindre réparation d'un ordinateur portable monte très vite a 500 / 1000 &#8364; ...
- Les MacBook Pro sont des ordinateurs costauds, et ont donc une durée de vie supérieure a ceux d'autres marques, mais on est jamais a l'abris d'un problème (problème de disque dur, d'écran, de superdrive, d'alimentation ...) et donc il est pratiquement indispensable d'avoir une extension de garantie ...


----------



## elbrado (12 Février 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Merci Divoli d'aller dans mon sens! (ca me change du dernier mardi où tu m'as laisser dans ma merde, et que tu m'y a même poussé! )



Comme le disait Personne, ceux qui te mettent dans la merde ne le font pas toujours pour ton malheur


----------



## Flo73 (12 Février 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> non pas tant que ça, proportionnellement parlant.
> Tu sais un arbre qui tombe fait plus de bruit qu'une forêt qui pousse (et pourtant j'en ai eu des "citrons" côté Hardware Apple... mais rien n'est parfait, y'en a beaucoup qui sont contents mais se manifestent pas).



Bon je me manifeste alors.


J'ai mon MBP 15" (indiqué dans ma signature) depuis le 21 novembre. J'en suis RAVI HEUREUX etc... Ca marche super, quand je reprend le PC de mon père... p'Tin papa achete un Mac, ca marche mieux!!!  (On sais pas des fois que....) Je n'ai encore pas eu le moindre souci.

Je lui ai installé Windaube pour certaines applis et sa marche relativement bien, pas encore de souci sous windaube. De plus si on suis bien la procédure pour l' installation avec BootCamp c'est ultra simple et c'est du bonheur en alu ce MBP

Florent


----------



## daphone (13 Février 2010)

fxserafino a dit:


> Par contre personnellement je pense que lors de l'achat d'un MacBook Pro il faut ABSOLUMENT prendre l'AppleCare, et cela pour plusieurs raison :
> - Un ordinateur est quelque chose de relativement fragile, surtout les ordinateurs portables ...
> - Le cout de l'AppleCare est de 250&#8364; environ, mais la moindre réparation d'un ordinateur portable monte très vite a 500 / 1000 &#8364; ...
> - Les MacBook Pro sont des ordinateurs costauds, et ont donc une durée de vie supérieure a ceux d'autres marques, mais on est jamais a l'abris d'un problème (problème de disque dur, d'écran, de superdrive, d'alimentation ...) et donc il est pratiquement indispensable d'avoir une extension de garantie ...



Surtout, et ce qu'il faut faire, c'est prendre l'apple care le mois avant la fin de garantie d'un an. Comme l'achat d'un Macbook Pro n'est pas un achat léger, cela permet de répartir la dépense sur plus longtemps.

Moi je table pour une sortie le 23 Février (même si j'aimerais bien pour Mardi prochain...)


----------



## divoli (13 Février 2010)

_Evolution de la connecti_que sur les prochains MBP ?


----------



## Touny29 (13 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> _Evolution de la connecti_que sur les prochains MBP ?



Oui il faut espérer ! Et ce serait encore mieux si le port HDMI était de la parti dans les nouveaux MP !


----------



## xao85 (13 Février 2010)

MacG ne fait que des suppositions... Et Intel n'avait pas l'air de vouloir intégré l'USB 3 avant 2011... (pour encore faire valoir le droit de monopole! ) Enfin ça pourrait expliquer pourquoi les macbook pro tardent à sortir. Mais je n'y croit pas trop personnellement. 

Mais si jamais ça arrivait, c'est une raison qui me pousserait à prendre les nouveaux models plutot que les anciens.


----------



## Tox (13 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> _Evolution de la connecti_que sur les prochains MBP ?






Touny29 a dit:


> Oui il faut espérer ! Et ce serait encore mieux si le port HDMI était de la parti dans les nouveaux MP !



Et juste pour rire, Apple pourrait à nouveau choisir un autre format de  connecteur de sortie vidéo


----------



## Jeromac (13 Février 2010)

Tox a dit:


> Et juste pour rire, Apple pourrait à nouveau choisir un autre format de  connecteur de sortie vidéo



Que le mini-DisplayPort ? Ah non hein faut pas déconner !


----------



## Tox (13 Février 2010)

Pourquoi pas ? J'ai trois générations de laptop Mac et trois adaptateurs différents. Il n'y pas de raison que les autres utilisateurs y échappent !


----------



## Jeromac (13 Février 2010)

Moi je voudrais les voir innover. 

Profiter de l'inévitable changement de format (du 16:10 au 16:9) pour se débarasser de cette vieillerie antique mécanique de "super drive". 

Une baie serait super pour un Macbook *Pro *!

J'aimerai beaucoup qu'ils améliorent, que dis-je, qu'ils révolutionnent également l'écran et la dalle utilisée (bien que celle utilisée soit très bonne depuis juin 2009).

Je ne pense même pas au Core i7 (le reste ne sera pas acceptable) ni à l'intégration d'Optimus qui aurait du être de la partie - ou une solution similaire - dès le départ (quand même la moindre des choses que ce soit transparent pour l'utilisateur car pfff, c'est tout sauf l'esprit de Mac que de devoir fermer une session pour passer en mode "perf", c'est limite absurde).

Par contre pour ce que j'ai lu plus haut (ou peut être sur un autre site en fait), il est hors de question de voir apparaitre un clavier tactile. Si vous voulez un gadget, achetez l'iPad. Les Macbook Pro c'est pour travailler, pas pour surfer sur la toile assis confortablement dans son fauteuil avec un cognac à la main.

Edit : j'aimerai les voir révolutionner les systèmes de refroidissement = adieu les ventilos et place à une nouvelle technique !

Bon et dans ma branlette cérébrale j'aimerai avoir une surface d'iPad sur le capot supérieur du Macbook Pro. Comme ça, fermé on l'utilise comme un iPad, et ouvert... comme un Macbook Pro.

Oui oui je suis d'accord, ce dernier point c'est ridicule.


----------



## xao85 (13 Février 2010)

Jeromac a dit:


> Moi je voudrais les voir innover.
> 
> Profiter de l'inévitable changement de format (du 16:10 au 16:9) pour se débarasser de cette vieillerie antique mécanique de "super drive".
> 
> ...



À part le format 16/10e qui est peu probable mais possible... Le reste c'est de l'utopie!


----------



## MacSedik (13 Février 2010)

Jeromac a dit:


> Une baie serait super pour un Macbook *Pro *!



c'est à dire? 

Je pense que déjà qu'ils commencent à mettre, entre autres des SSD de série dans le MBP haut de gamme, ça serait pas mal. Parce que là le coût du design Unibody a été largement amorti depuis plus d'un an!


----------



## Jeromac (13 Février 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> c'est à dire?



Une baie comme sur toutes les marques d'ordinateurs à vocation pro, Dell Latitude/Precision, Thinkpad, certains Sony, certains HP... ça permettrait d'avoir au choix, une baie pour un nouveau HDD/SSD, une baie pour une batterie supplémentaire, une baie pour le super drive, etc. afin d'avoir quelque chose de modulaire.

Par contre, le concept "unibody" ne serait plus du tout cohérent malheureusement, déjà ils ont viré la possibilité d'enlever la batterie sur les derniers Macbook Pro, alors c'est impossible qu'ils "cassent" la brique pour y intégrer un système de baie.



MacSedik a dit:


> Je pense que déjà qu'ils commencent à mettre, entre autres des SSD de  série dans le MBP haut de gamme, ça serait pas mal. Parce que là le coût  du design Unibody a été largement amorti depuis plus d'un an!



Le truc c'est que les SSD coutent trop cher, le commun des mortels n'y voient pas encore de grande différence, par contre sur le prix là ils la voient... la différence.

Pour rejoindre ce que je disais, j'aimerai bien avoir un SSD (128 Go serait bien déjà) pour le système et un gros HDD à 500 Go ou plus dans l'iBay (tm) !


----------



## MacSedik (13 Février 2010)

Oui voilà tu l'a dit toi même le concept Unibody freine l'adoption des baies. 

Le SSD à mon avis va voir son prix baisser graduellement, il a beaucoup d'avantages au contraire, consomme peu, chauffe peu, ultra rapide dans la lecture et l'écriture, insensible aux chocs comme les DD classique, durée de vie supérieurs à ces derniers etc... Certes il y'a des inconvénients : le prix (je t'invite à lire cet article certes long de MacBidouille), mais croit moi le grand public ne tardera pas à découvrir les SSD.


----------



## rizoto (13 Février 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> Oui voilà tu l'a dit toi même le concept Unibody freine l'adoption des baies.
> 
> Le SSD à mon avis va voir son prix baisser graduellement, il a beaucoup d'avantages au contraire, consomme peu, chauffe peu, ultra rapide dans la lecture et l'écriture, insensible aux chocs comme les DD classique, durée de vie supérieurs à ces derniers etc... Certes il y'a des inconvénients : le prix (je t'invite à lire cet article certes long de MacBidouille), mais croit moi le grand public ne tardera pas à découvrir les SSD.



Les SSD ont une durees de vie bien inferieures aux HD.


----------



## xao85 (13 Février 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> Les SSD ont une durees de vie bien inferieures aux HD.



C'est ce qui fera que je resterai sur HD classique!


----------



## MacSedik (13 Février 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> Les SSD ont une durees de vie bien inferieures aux HD.


mea culpa!
Mais pas d'usure mécanique par rapport aux HD traditionnels.


----------



## kerflous (13 Février 2010)

> Par contre personnellement je pense que lors de l'achat d'un MacBook Pro il faut ABSOLUMENT prendre l'AppleCare, et cela pour plusieurs raison :
> - Un ordinateur est quelque chose de relativement fragile, surtout les ordinateurs portables ...


Hors de question, tout simplement car ça ferait exploser mon budget 

Lâcher 250&#8364; en plus pour garantir une bécane déjà hors de prix qui est considérée comme le top du top, là c'est trop me demander. Quand j'achète une Porsche je m'attends pas à ce que le concessionnaire me glisse sous le nez une garantie 100 000km complémentaire à 20K&#8364; parce que bon, hein, c'est qu'une voiture 

Quand je pense que mon Asus va fêter ses 6 ans sans réel accro, et qu'à l'époque on avait droit à une garantie internationale de 2 ans...:love:


----------



## xao85 (13 Février 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> Hors de question, tout simplement car ça ferait exploser mon budget
> 
> Lâcher 250 en plus pour garantir une bécane déjà hors de prix qui est considérée comme le top du top, là c'est trop me demander. Quand j'achète une Porsche je m'attends pas à ce que le concessionnaire me glisse sous le nez une garantie 100 000km complémentaire à 20K parce que bon, hein, c'est qu'une voiture
> 
> Quand je pense que mon Asus va fêter ses 6 ans sans réel accro, et qu'à l'époque on avait droit à une garantie internationale de 2 ans...:love:



Ton budget sera littéralement pulvériser si d'ici un an et quelques moi, ton super drive lâche ou encore pire ta carte mère...


----------



## kerflous (13 Février 2010)

à vous lire j'ai vraiment l'impression que je vais mettre 1500 dans une merde qui partira en carafe au bout d'un an ou 2  ça me ferait mal que ma carte mère crame au bout d'un an.

Moi qui pensait être relativement serein quant à mon futur achat, me disant qu' Apple c'est du costaud et qu'on en a pour son pognon, je suis encore plus hésitant/dubitatif que si j'allais me prendre un Medion d'occase


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Février 2010)

Apple n'est plus ce que c'était... Meilleur temps d'investir dans un Dell ou HP...


----------



## daphone (13 Février 2010)

HP ? LOL !! Je n'ai jamais connu une telle merde, je la fuis désormais comme de la peste. Dell sinon, ça vaut son prix sans plus.  Merci aux intervenants d'être venu enrichir le débat


----------



## divoli (13 Février 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> à vous lire j'ai vraiment l'impression que je vais mettre 1500&#8364; dans une merde qui partira en carafe au bout d'un an ou 2  ça me ferait mal que ma carte mère crame au bout d'un an.


C'est fort possible, cela arrive régulièrement à des membres des forums. Quant tu te retrouveras avec un ou des problèmes majeurs, genre une carte-mère foutue au bout de 15 ou 18 mois, avec une réparation à 1000 euros, il ne faudra pas venir pleurer.



kerflous a dit:


> Moi qui pensait être relativement serein quant à mon futur achat, me disant qu' Apple c'est du costaud et qu'on en a pour son pognon, je suis encore plus hésitant/dubitatif que si j'allais me prendre un Medion d'occase


Sottise, le prix des Mac ne se justifie pas par une qualité hors du commun, c'est une idée propagée par certains, mais ce n'est qu'une question de marge qu'Apple s'octroie. Les portables Mac sont aussi fragiles que beaucoup d'autres portables PC, et ce n'est pas la coque Unibody qui change grand chose.

Tu peux aussi t'acheter un portable PC, ce ne sera pas forcément mieux, ce sera peut-être pire. Le PC sera juste probablement moins cher, et avec Windows dessus.

Ce qui fait l'intérêt du Mac, c'est surtout et avant tout Mac OS X et tout l'environnement logiciel. Le hardware n'a rien d'extraordinaire, à part le design (et encore).


----------



## kerflous (13 Février 2010)

Non je viendrais pas pleurer, j'ai décidé de reporter mon achat, pas envie de me faire racketter en SAV en plus de me faire enc... à l'achat. merci pour les avis, affaire classée pour moi.


----------



## daphone (13 Février 2010)

Tu peux surtout acheter l'Apple care jusqu'à 12 mois après ton achat


----------



## Jerome017 (13 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Tu peux surtout acheter l'Apple care jusqu'à 12 mois après ton achat



Celui là, il m'a sorti de la m**** plus d'une fois .. 
On m'a remplacé mon MacBook Pro grâce à lui 
Et récemment, on m'a dit que ma Magic Mouse passait en garantie grâce à lui également, je suis pas un chanceux côté électronique, j'ai QUE des ennuies, toutes marques confondus, TOUT type d'appareils, sur 200.000.000 d'appareils, celui que je vais prendre, sera celui qui déconne


----------



## xao85 (13 Février 2010)

Jerome017 a dit:


> Celui là, il m'a sorti de la m**** plus d'une fois ..
> On m'a remplacé mon MacBook Pro grâce à lui
> Et récemment, on m'a dit que ma Magic Mouse passait en garantie grâce à lui également, je suis pas un chanceux côté électronique, j'ai QUE des ennuies, toutes marques confondus, TOUT type d'appareils, sur 200.000.000 d'appareils, celui que je vais prendre, sera celui qui déconne



Mdr, idem!!!!  Moi avec une toute particularité pour les ordinateurs!


----------



## shenrone (13 Février 2010)

Non mais le nombre de conneries que certain poste est hallucinant.
Apple n'est pas le paradis et SJ pas dieux!:mouais:
Vous croyez que le fait de mettre 1500 euros dans un Mac vous offre une machine parfaite qui ne tombera jamais en panne???
Ouvrez un peu les yeux ou renseignez vous l'architecture des Mac est a base de composant similaire a ceux PC et c;est pas parce qu'Apple les assembles qu'ils sont plus solides!!!
Au lieu de poser des questions idiotes posez vous la question de savoir ce qui fait qu'un Mac est mieux qu'un PC!
Quelques pistes? 
Mac OSX, le design...

Et pour ajouter a l'édifice disons que dire que les Mac était parfait a l'époque des power pc est hypocrite. L'architecture était certes mieux maitriser mais les problèmes de carte mères ou d'autres composant existait aussi...

... j'en ai fait les frais


----------



## Tox (13 Février 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> à vous lire j'ai vraiment l'impression que je vais mettre 1500&#8364; dans une merde qui partira en carafe au bout d'un an ou 2  ça me ferait mal que ma carte mère crame au bout d'un an.
> 
> Moi qui pensait être relativement serein quant à mon futur achat, me disant qu' Apple c'est du costaud et qu'on en a pour son pognon, je suis encore plus hésitant/dubitatif que si j'allais me prendre un Medion d'occase



1. Sur un forum, tu risques fort de rencontrer les utilisateurs les plus critiques et surtout de lire que les mésaventures des utilisateurs (au demeurant critiques, si tu me suis ).

2. Cela fait maintenant six ans que je ne prends plus que de l'entrée de gamme en ordinateur portable. Cela fait moins mal aux économies dès la première chute :rateau:

En résumé, balancer par la fenêtre 1500.- &#8364; pour un matériel nomade et craindre pour l'argent soi-disant investi, cela me rappelle le proverbe suivant : "Votre voiture est un capital, ne le risquez pas sur la route !" 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h11 ----------




shenrone a dit:


> Et pour ajouter a l'édifice disons que dire que les Mac était parfait a l'époque des power pc est hypocrite. L'architecture était certes mieux maitriser mais les problèmes de carte mères ou d'autres composant existait aussi...



Allez, au hasard, une pensée émue pour le chip Ati de mon iBook G4, vous savez, celui qui se dessoudait sans avoir à le maltraiter :rateau:


----------



## FaTaLBoy (13 Février 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je suis ce sujet depuis presque un mois et tout ce qui touche à l'actualité des futurs MacBook Pro. J'avais l'intention d'acheter mon 3 ordinateur portable en complément de mes deux PC (Asus A7S & Alienware M17x) pour cet été et l'heureux élu est le MacBook Pro.

Mais récemment mon Asus A7S m'a lâché, du coup ça a précipité les choses.
Savez vous si le futur MacBook Pro sera présenté au CEBIT dans 15 jours ??

Merci d'avance de votre réponse


----------



## xao85 (13 Février 2010)

Si seulement on savait la date...  Si seulement... C'est comme les numeros du loto, on les sait toujours après!


----------



## dambo (13 Février 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Si seulement on savait la date...  Si seulement... C'est comme les numeros du loto, on les sait toujours après!



Comme pour le loto, on est nombreux à faire des pronostics ...
Il y en a même qui sont vraiment sûr d'eux à 100% ... et ça passe pas 
De qui est ce que je peux bien parler  ? :rateau:             Mais c'est toi Xao 
Je crois que tant que mardi prochain n'est pas passé, tu vas y passer 

Bon trêve de plaisanterie (en tout amitié ) , on en sait rien, c'est tout. Moi je pense (comme daphone) que ça pourrait bien être le 23 février ! Selon MacBidouille (et ses informateurs), ça serait mardi prochain !

Si tu peux attendre jusqu'à mi mars, alors attend, il y a 95% de chance qu'ils apparaissent avant ! Sinon, ça dépend de tes besoins, si l'achat est urgent ou pas, si tu as une machine pour patienter...


----------



## FaTaLBoy (13 Février 2010)

Bah j'ai mon Alienware M17x ^^ donc ça va pour le moment.
Je vais attendre encore 2 semaines si j'arrive à tenir ^^

Sinon je basculerai vers un Sony Vaio Série F
*
- Processeur i7-720QM (Quad core) de 1,60 - 2,80 GHz avec 6 MB L2/L3 Cache    
- Windows® 7 Professionnel authentique
- Noir Premium
- 256 Go SSD Ultra-SATA
- 8 Go 1333MHz DDR3-SDRAM
- Lecteur Blu-ray Disc(TM)
- 16" LCD 41,6 cm, 1920x1080, webcam
- Lecteur cartes SD + Mem. Stick
- Clavier français (AZERTY)
- LAN sans fil + Bluetooth
- 2 USB 2.0
- Sortie HDMI
- NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 330M 1Go
- Batterie jusqu'à 3 heures

Pour environ ~ 2.15o *


----------



## pumauer (13 Février 2010)

FaTaLBoy a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Je suis ce sujet depuis presque un mois et tout ce qui touche à l'actualité des futurs MacBook Pro. J'avais l'intention d'acheter mon 3 ordinateur portable en complément de mes deux PC (Asus A7S & Alienware M17x) pour cet été et l'heureux élu est le MacBook Pro.
> 
> ...



Aucune idée! Les nouveaux MBP sortiront très probablement dans le mois qui vient. C'est clair que c'est un peu long d'attendre, même si toutes les MAJ ne sont pas bonnes à prendre...
En attendant, j'ai bien envie d'acheter un Alienware m15x! Ça fonctionne bien, ce type de machine?


----------



## xao85 (13 Février 2010)

J'aime particulièrement le "batterie jusqu' à 3h"  

Et Dambo arrêtes de m'embêter sinon j'appelle le modo!  et l'info de macbidouille, c'est celle que j'avais donné? Où y en a eu une autre...?


----------



## MacSedik (13 Février 2010)

L'AppleCare c'est surtout un argument lors de vente de ton MBP qui n'est pas négligeable.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h14 ----------




FaTaLBoy a dit:


> Sinon je basculerai vers un Sony Vaio Série F
> *
> - Processeur i7-720QM (Quad core) de 1,60 - 2,80 GHz avec 6 MB L2/L3 Cache
> - Windows® 7 Professionnel authentique
> ...



c'est un monstre ce "truc"!


----------



## dambo (13 Février 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> J'aime particulièrement le "batterie jusqu' à 3h"
> 
> Et Dambo arrêtes de m'embêter sinon j'appelle le modo!  et l'info de macbidouille, c'est celle que j'avais donné? Où y en a eu une autre...?




Je veux la même batterie 

Rolala si on peut plus se taquiner entre Mac User :love: 

Pour MacB il s'agit bien de ce que tu avais mis ! Ca avait été écrit noir sur blanc sur une de leur news, leur "informateur" leur avait précisé que la MAJ de la semaine dernière ne serait que software et qu'il faudrait attendre la semaine prochaine pour les MBP (pour la première partie, il avait raison) 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h19 ----------




MacSedik a dit:


> L'AppleCare c'est surtout un argument lors de vente de ton MBP qui n'est pas négligeable.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h14 ----------
> 
> ...


Processeur de fou, RAM de fou, disque de fou, résolution de fou, lecteur blue-ray, lecteur multi-cartes, sortie HDMI, carte graphique de fou ... pour moins chère que le MBP 17" ! Je suis juste MDR  (par contre la batterie c'est moyen ... faut aussi voir le poids)


----------



## FaTaLBoy (13 Février 2010)

A Pumauer : Ces machines sont des montres ^^, puis toutes ces leds qui éclairent c'est magnifique, la qualité d'assemblage et des composants c'est magnifique. Les hics sont le poids 5.5 Kg pour le M17x, le M15x je sais plus; le prix et l'autonomie (~ 2 heures)

A macSedik : Oui effectivement il fait de la concurrence à pas mal de marque (Alienware, Clevo, Apple etc...)
Le bémol c'est la carte graphique qui est de milieu de gamme. Une autre carte graphique plus performante comme celle-ci : ATI HD 5870, NVIDIA GTX 280M, ATI HD 4870, ATI HD 4850 ou NVIDIA GTX 260M
Et mon choix aurait été fait ^^


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Février 2010)

Fuyez la pomme pendant qu'il est encore temps....

[Ceci est un gros Troll ]


----------



## dambo (13 Février 2010)

FaTaLBoy a dit:


> A Pumauer : Ces machines sont des montres ^^, puis toutes ces leds qui éclairent c'est magnifique, la qualité d'assemblage et des composants c'est magnifique. ^



OK pour les LED, OK pour l'assemblage, mais les composants ce sont les mêmes 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h36 ----------




HAL-9000 a dit:


> Fuyez la pomme pendant qu'il est encore temps....
> 
> [Ceci est un gros Troll ]



On est pieds et poings liés ! Le jour où Mac OS X est dispo pour d'autres constructeurs, je m'en vais sans souci :rateau:


----------



## pumauer (13 Février 2010)

FaTaLBoy a dit:


> A Pumauer : Ces machines sont des montres ^^, puis toutes ces leds qui éclairent c'est magnifique, la qualité d'assemblage et des composants c'est magnifique. Les hics sont le poids 5.5 Kg pour le M17x, le M15x je sais plus; le prix et l'autonomie (~ 2 heures)
> 
> A macSedik : Oui effectivement il fait de la concurrence à pas mal de marque (Alienware, Clevo, Apple etc...)
> Le bémol c'est la carte graphique qui est de milieu de gamme. Une autre carte graphique plus performante comme celle-ci : ATI HD 5870, NVIDIA GTX 280M, ATI HD 4870, ATI HD 4850 ou NVIDIA GTX 260M
> Et mon choix aurait été fait ^^



Et le service après-vente, ça marche comment pour Alienware?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h37 ----------




HAL-9000 a dit:


> Fuyez la pomme pendant qu'il est encore temps....
> 
> [Ceci est un gros Troll ]




Ouais, on va faire ça! Et hop!


----------



## FaTaLBoy (13 Février 2010)

Bah ils sont supers efficaces d'après les échos, j'ai eu aucun problème avec eux pour le moment mais depuis qu'ils ont été rachetés par Dell, leur réputation a grimpé de plus belle.


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Février 2010)

La pomme est verolée j'vous dis


----------



## dambo (13 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Et le service après-vente, ça marche comment pour Alienware?
> !



Ben il parait que c'est pas mal 
De toute façon on s'en fout du SAV, les machines Apple sont d'excellentes qualités et on a pas besoin de SAV ! 


















----> Ok je sors :rateau:


----------



## pumauer (13 Février 2010)

FaTaLBoy a dit:


> Bah ils sont supers efficaces d'après les échos, j'ai eu aucun problème avec eux pour le moment mais depuis qu'ils ont été rachetés par Dell, leur réputation a grimpé de plus belle.



Encore une petite question : s'il y a un problème sur un portable ils se déplacent pour le chercher ou faut l'envoyer (parce que c'est chiant de renvoyer du matos).
Ça fait quelques jours que je tourne autour de ces bécanes, eet je les trouve vraiment du tonnerre. Au moins ces ordis ont une vraie gueule. En plus configurables, on peut mettre le paquet. 
Qu'ils prennent leur temps chez Apple pour leur MBP, qu'ils prennent leur temps. Si ça continue, ils pourront tout leur temps...


----------



## dambo (13 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Encore une petite question : s'il y a un problème sur un portable ils se déplacent pour le chercher ou faut l'envoyer (parce que c'est chiant de renvoyer du matos).
> Ça fait quelques jours que je tourne autour de ces bécanes, eet je les trouve vraiment du tonnerre. Au moins ces ordis ont une vraie gueule. En plus configurables, on peut mettre le paquet.
> Qu'ils prennent leur temps chez Apple pour leur MBP, qu'ils prennent leur temps. Si ça continue, ils pourront tout leur temps...



J'ai pas compris le deuxième paragraphe ...

Sinon en cas de panne, tu peux le renvoyer (enfin un transporteur vient le chercher chez toi je crois) ou alors le déposer dans un Apple premium Resseler (il y en a dans toutes les grandes villes de France).


----------



## pumauer (14 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> J'ai pas compris le deuxième paragraphe ...
> 
> Sinon en cas de panne, tu peux le renvoyer (enfin un transporteur vient le chercher chez toi je crois) ou alors le déposer dans un Apple premium Resseler (il y en a dans toutes les grandes villes de France).



Euh...Je parlais d'Alienware, pas d'Apple. Pas grave...


----------



## dambo (14 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Euh...Je parlais d'Alienware, pas d'Apple. Pas grave...


ah 
ben ... je sais pas


----------



## MacSedik (14 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> La pomme est verolée j'vous dis



soirée troll décidément...


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Février 2010)

Pomme pourrie...

Oui on dirai bien que c'est la soirée :love:


----------



## MacSedik (14 Février 2010)

non plus sérieusement, les machines Alienware et machins sont faites pour les gamers endurcis. on peut pas comparer un MBP et un Alienware ça (vise)touche pas le même public. je m'imagine mal acheter un Alienware *que* pour faire du net, du Word, par exemple.


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Février 2010)

Word c'est nul...


----------



## MacSedik (14 Février 2010)

bah i zont pas Pages sur PC... 


ou Open Office!


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Février 2010)

Y'a pas pire qu'Open Office....

Bon aller j'arrête, bonne nuit à tous


----------



## dambo (14 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Y'a pas pire qu'Open Office....
> 
> Bon aller j'arrête, bonne nuit à tous



Bonne nuit


----------



## daphone (14 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Word c'est nul...



Ça c'est pas du troll, c'est la vérité ! 

ok c'est moi du coup le troll


----------



## tazevil666 (14 Février 2010)

Ah bah mince j'avais raté le topic. Trop occupé par mon nouveau i5   bon bah a ce que je vois on prend les même et on recommence ? LOL c'est reparti pour 100 pages de sitting et de grand n'importe quoi !!! Mouarf   sinon quelqu'un a des news de OLALA! ??? Elle a pas du s'être remise de la non-dispo des futur (improbables?) MBP !!!!


----------



## divoli (14 Février 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> Ah bah mince j'avais raté le topic. Trop occupé par mon nouveau i5   bon bah a ce que je vois on prend les même et on recommence ? LOL c'est reparti pour 100 pages de sitting et de grand n'importe quoi !!! Mouarf   sinon quelqu'un a des news de OLALA! ??? Elle a pas du s'être remise de la non-dispo des futur (improbables?) MBP !!!!



Je te trouve bien sévère, il n'y a quand même pas que du "grand n'importe quoi". 

Sinon, on attend une contribution de ta part, pour remonter le niveau. A moins que tu ne t'en fiches complètement, bien évidemment.


----------



## FaTaLBoy (14 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> OK pour les LED, OK pour l'assemblage, mais les composants ce sont les mêmes
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h36 ----------
> 
> ...



Bah les composants sont du gamme largement supérieurs à ceux des macs ^^

A Pumauer : Bah ça dépend de la garantie que tu prends, si tu prends le version prenium, ils se déplacent normalement.


----------



## xao85 (14 Février 2010)

Effectivement: cf macbidouille "PS: Au moment de la fermeture du Store un de nos contact nous avait appris que les mises à jour ne seraient que logiciel et que pour les portables il faudrait attendre la semaine prochaine. La première moitié de son info s'est vérifiée " 

J'espère qu'il a raison le gars! :rateau:


----------



## loudovitch (14 Février 2010)

Moi aussi jveux y croire!!!
J'ai jamais autant attendu un truc!


----------



## bullrottt (14 Février 2010)

courrage encore 48 h les gars :d


----------



## xao85 (14 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> Moi aussi jveux y croire!!!
> J'ai jamais autant attendu un truc!



Ben moi j'y crois moyennement à la fermeture du store deux mardi de suite!  Enfin la semaine dernière j'aurai parié n'importe quoi qu'ils allaient sortir ces foutus MacBook Pro! :rateau:


----------



## bullrottt (14 Février 2010)

Peut être que le fait que le store avait fermée longtemps, était justement la préparation des nouvelles mis à jour non ?

peut être que tout est pret déjà...


----------



## elbrado (14 Février 2010)

Apparement, d'après *cet article* la durée de la fermeture des apple store n'a rien a voir avec les mises à jours qui sont faites.


----------



## loudovitch (14 Février 2010)

Mais déjà vous pensez pas qu"ils devront enlever du store tous les trucs sur la St valentin! 9a bouffe de la place! Ce serait ptetre pas impossible qu"ils referment le store mardi


----------



## chris37 (14 Février 2010)

Je pense aussi que sa était long pour préparer l'arrivée des MBP mais n'oublions que les fermetures c'est juste pour le marketing pour enlever la st Valentin ils sont pas obliger de fermer


----------



## Emmanuel94 (14 Février 2010)

FaTaLBoy a dit:


> Bah les composants sont du gamme largement supérieurs à ceux des macs ^^
> 
> A Pumauer : Bah ça dépend de la garantie que tu prends, si tu prends le version prenium, ils se déplacent normalement.



On ne peut pas décemment comparer ta machine avec un MBP, pour des raisons de poids et d'autonomie, les Alienwares sont des machines pour joueurs, leur seul intérêt est que l'on peut les emmener en vacances...

Un MBP est une machine portable, destinée à être utilisé de manière mobile et disposant d'une autonomie importante.

Après le débat sur qui a la plus grosse... carte graphique ne présente pas beaucoup d'intérêt, Apple n'a jamais proposé de cartes graphiques pour Hardcore Gamer, ce n'est pas la clientèle visée.

Enfin, à ce petit jeu, je ne vois pas l'intérêt non plus d'acheter un AlienWare qui a des performances bien en retrait d'un poste fixe qui coûte deux fois moins cher.

Comparer les composants de machines aussi différentes est réducteur, pourquoi ne pas comparer aussi les composants d'un MBA et de ton AlienWAre... en plus ces machines ont un prix sensiblement identique


----------



## Sylow (14 Février 2010)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> On ne peut pas décemment comparer ta machine avec un MBP, pour des raisons de poids et d'autonomie, les Alienwares sont des machines pour joueurs, leur seul intérêt est que l'on peut les emmener en vacances...
> 
> Un MBP est une machine portable, destinée à être utilisé de manière mobile et disposant d'une autonomie importante.
> 
> ...



Exactement. 

Un ami a le dernier ASUS de la truc de la mort qui tue avec une 9800 je sais pas quoi

Finition = 0
Autonomie : 45min pour être gentil
Durabilité : je lui donne 2 ans maximum. 

Prenait un dictionnaire , qu'il soit de 1995 ou 2010 ne changera rien et chercher la définition du mot "Portable" se situant dans les lettres "P"

Pour mardi, je n'y crois pas.


----------



## divoli (14 Février 2010)

En tout cas, je suis impatient de savoir comment Apple a résolu la problématique de la partie graphique, et notamment sur le MBP 13".

Je radote un peu, mais sur le MBP 13", je voudrais bien voir apparaitre une CG à mémoire dédiée (avec une bascule sur le chipset, comme pour les 15" et 17"), et une option anti-reflet (également comme sur les 15" et 17"). S'il y a ça je serais fort content.


----------



## Sylow (14 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> En tout cas, je suis impatient de savoir comment Apple a résolu la problématique de la partie graphique, et notamment sur le MBP 13".
> 
> Je radote un peu, mais sur le MBP 13", je voudrais bien voir apparaitre une CG à mémoire dédiée (avec une bascule sur le chipset, comme pour les 15" et 17"), et une option anti-reflet (également comme sur les 15" et 17"). S'il y a ça je serais fort content.



Waip , moi j'attends de voir aussi les potentiels nouvelles connectiques comme le "lightpeak". 

wait and see


----------



## xao85 (14 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> En tout cas, je suis impatient de savoir comment Apple a résolu la problématique de la partie graphique, et notamment sur le MBP 13".
> 
> Je radote un peu, mais sur le MBP 13", je voudrais bien voir apparaitre une CG à mémoire dédiée (avec une bascule sur le chipset, comme pour les 15" et 17"), et une option anti-reflet (également comme sur les 15" et 17"). S'il y a ça je serais fort content.



... Et ça te ferai craqué ou pas? Tu changerai ton macbook pro ou tu attends sagement les suivants?


----------



## MacSedik (14 Février 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Waip , moi j'attends de voir aussi les potentiels nouvelles connectiques comme le "lightpeak".
> 
> wait and see



on risque d'attendre longtemps pour cette connectique....


----------



## divoli (14 Février 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> ... Et ça te ferai craqué ou pas? Tu changerai ton macbook pro ou tu attends sagement les suivants?


Dans l'immédiat, non (pour des raisons financières, et mon MBP actuel n'est pas si vieux). Mais à moyen terme,  c'est fort possible. J'ai longtemps attendu le digne successeur du PowerBook 12", en vain. Je me suis rabattu sur le MBP 15" en 2007, mais coté mobilité ce n'est pas la même chose.

Un MBP 13", comme je l'ai décrit, me permettrait de retrouver un portable qui correspondrait plus à mes attentes, dans la lignée du PB 12". 

Coté partie graphique, on peut se permettre d'être optimiste, je ne vois pas Apple se contenter du chipset imposé par Intel sans lui adjoindre une vrai carte graphique, même si ce ne sera pas une foudre de guerre.
Par contre, je crains que l'on doive une nouvelle fois se taper cette satanée vitre, et pour moi c'est rédhibitoire.

On verra bien.


----------



## loudovitch (14 Février 2010)

Le vendeur de chez iconcept avait bradé les prix cette semaine sur les MBP:
MacBook Pro 13" Intel Core2 Duo 2,26Ghz 2Go/160Go/BT/WF 13" *960,70* et le 4Go/250Go à *1 169,73*
....


----------



## xao85 (14 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> Le vendeur de chez iconcept avait bradé les prix cette semaine sur les MBP:
> MacBook Pro 13" Intel Core2 Duo 2,26Ghz 2Go/160Go/BT/WF 13" *960,70* et le 4Go/250Go à *1 169,73*
> ....



Interessant...


----------



## loudovitch (14 Février 2010)

Enfin en même temps il m'a envoyé un mail pour me dire "pas de mise à jour avant au moins 2 mois"
Mais le pauvre monsieur je pense pas qu'il en sache grand chose de la MAJ


----------



## daphone (14 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> Enfin en même temps il m'a envoyé un mail pour me dire "pas de mise à jour avant au moins 2 mois"
> Mais le pauvre monsieur je pense pas qu'il en sache grand chose de la MAJ



Cela me semble en effet très long ! 

Il est possible qu'il se passe quelque chose ce mardi, mais je pense honnetement que ça sera pour le 23. Nous serons bien après la moyenne des mises à jour, il faut sortir iWork et iLife 2010 (on ne sort pas en général ces logiciels en cours d'année, mais en début) et puis les mois suivant vont être chargés pour Apple médiatiquement (commercialisation de l'iPad, iPhone OSX4, iPhone 4 etc..)


----------



## Dr Troy (14 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Dans l'immédiat, non (pour des raisons financières, et mon MBP actuel n'est pas si vieux). Mais à moyen terme,  c'est fort possible. J'ai longtemps attendu le digne successeur du PowerBook 12", en vain. Je me suis rabattu sur le MBP 15" en 2007, mais coté mobilité ce n'est pas la même chose.
> 
> Un MBP 13", comme je l'ai décrit, me permettrait de retrouver un portable qui correspondrait plus à mes attentes, dans la lignée du PB 12".



Je partage ton avis voulant changer mon PB12. Malheureusement je n'y crois pas trop, et je vais donc passer sur un 15" pour l'écran mat et la CG.

Le PowerBook 12 coûtait pas loin des 2000 à l'époque (bon l'informatique a baissé depuis), je ne vois pas pourquoi ils ne sortiraient pas un 13" haut de gamme (les prix pouvant être justifiés par la portabilité).


----------



## divoli (14 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> (commercialisation de l'iPad, iPhone OSX4,  iPhone 4 etc..)


Hé oui, l'informatique de mémé c'est fini, place à l'iPad. Alors les MBP, là-dedans...


----------



## kerflous (14 Février 2010)

Ouais place au tout tactile bien fashion et bankable, pendant ce temps, les utilisateurs de laptop, ils se brossent


----------



## pumauer (14 Février 2010)

Je n'y crois pas non plus pour mardi. Je pense que ce sera à la fin du mois, donc dispo première quinzaine de mars.


----------



## Dr Troy (14 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Je n'y crois pas non plus pour mardi. Je pense que ce sera à la fin du mois, donc dispo première quinzaine de mars.



Rien ne porte à penser qu'il n'y aura pas de dispo immédiate, c'est souvent pour de nouveaux produits les pré-commande. Après le truc c'est de savoir quand ils vont sortir.


----------



## loudovitch (14 Février 2010)

Ben restera plus que le mardi 23 , après on sera déjà en mars!


----------



## pumauer (14 Février 2010)

Ouais, voilà, Mars, quoi. 
Cela dit, est-ce vraiment une bonne idée d'attendre ainsi une mise à jour? Toutes les mises à jour ne sont pas bonnes à prendre, selon les cas. Par exemple, début Février 2008 j'ai acheté un Macbook (1050 euros, affaire de Fnac). Trois semaines plus tard, paf, une mise à jour! (vers le 26 ou le 28 février). Le Macbook était au même prix. Bon, j'ai perdu 40 Go de disque dur (mais je m'en foutais) et 0,1 ghz pour le processeur (ridicule). Par contre, j'ai gagné la petite télécommande qui après la mise à jour n'était plus livrée gratos. Comme quoi...
Rappelons aussi les jours sombres de la mise à jour du MBP : du clavier gris on est passé au noir, et de la dalle mate on est passé à la brillante. Certains ont vomi et se sont empressés d'acheter...l'ancien modèle! Qui selon moi aussi a bien plus de gueule que le nouveau (affaire de goût, c'est sûr).
Donc c'est pas toujours raisonnable d'attendre. Pour avoir quoi en plus? La connectique? Usb 3? HDMI? WIDI? Pour moi, bof!  Dalle mate? Je n'y crois pas un seul instant! La dalle mate est finie oubliée. Surtout depuis le LED. Plus de disque dur? de rame? Là ça peut être plus chiant, si on y tient. i3, i5, i7? Je n'y crois pas trop pour les entrées de gamme. 
 Si ça se trouve les mises à jour seront ridicules. Faut tout de même voir que leur intérêt n'est plus vraiment dans l'ordinateur classique. Les grands shows des dernières années ont été réservés à Iphone, Ipad et une, il est vrai, pour le MBA, qui proposait quelque chose d'un peu différent, cela dit.


----------



## kerflous (14 Février 2010)

Question intéressante. Mais pour moi le problème reste le même, hors de question que je paie plein pot pour les configs actuelles, j'aurais l'impression de me faire enfler, bonne machine ou non.

On sera vite fixé sur les évolutions majeures (ou mineures)


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Février 2010)

Vive le monde du PC...


----------



## xao85 (14 Février 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> Question intéressante. Mais pour moi le problème reste le même, hors de question que je paie plein pot pour les configs actuelles, j'aurais l'impression de me faire enfler, bonne machine ou non.
> 
> On sera vite fixé sur les évolutions majeures (ou mineures)



Moi c'est plutôt ça. Surtout que je vais surrement prendre les anciennes générations.(à part si dans les nouveaux, il y a un élémenent décisifs qui pourrait me servir dans l'avenir... USB 3) Mais je ne veux pas payer plein pot une machine qui dans une semaine ou deux va perdre 200 au moins!


----------



## loudovitch (14 Février 2010)

je pense aussi que certains attendent la MAJ ptetre pas pour avoir les nouveaux mais avoir un bon prix sur l'ancienne gamme qui est bien trop chere là


----------



## pumauer (14 Février 2010)

Ouais, ça peut être intéressant...ou pas. Pas le cas si baisse de prix dans la gamme. Comme dans mon exemple. J'ai payé mon Macbook 1050 euros, ouah super et tout et paf mise à jour, même prix que l'ancien modèle bradé et avec peu de changement. 
Moi je suis d'avis de toute façon que quel que soit le chemin que tu prennes, les commerçants (notamment dans ce genre de domaine) finissent toujours pas t'enfiler, d'une manière ou d'une autre...

Et de toute façon, le meilleur portable de la Galaxie, toutes époques confondues, reste le PB 12"!
Alors les mises à jour...
Quant aux prix, c'est pas si exagéré que ça quand on regarde le monde du pc, qui n'ont pas forcément des i7 dans leurs bécanes et dont la fréquence est souvent à pleurer.


----------



## MacSedik (14 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Vive le monde du PC...



un bon p'tit dimanche en perspective!


----------



## kerflous (14 Février 2010)

> je pense aussi que certains attendent la MAJ ptetre pas pour avoir les nouveaux mais avoir un bon prix sur l'ancienne gamme qui est bien trop chere là



Je parie que même la nouvelle sera trop chere mais bon:love:
wait and see en Mars

Je sens que je vais me rabattre sur le Mabcbook, seul laptop Apple qui ait un rapport qualité prix correct.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Quant aux prix, c'est pas si exagéré que ça quand on regarde le monde du pc, qui n'ont pas forcément des i7 dans leurs bécanes et dont la fréquence est souvent à pleurer.



Euh je trouve pas, et en plus la fréquence du processeur ne fait pas tout ... 
Une meilleur architecture avec une fréquence plus basse = meilleurs processeur que un a fréquence élevé mais architecture ancienne ....


----------



## Fìx (14 Février 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> Non je viendrais pas pleurer, j'ai décidé de reporter mon achat, pas envie de me faire racketter en SAV en plus de me faire enc... à l'achat. merci pour les avis, *affaire classée pour moi*.





kerflous a dit:


> Je parie que même la nouvelle sera trop chere mais bon:love:
> wait and see en Mars
> 
> Je sens que je vais me rabattre sur le Mabcbook, seul laptop Apple qui ait un rapport qualité prix correct.




Ah bah t'es encore là toi?!


----------



## kerflous (14 Février 2010)

on a le droit d'être curieux non ?


----------



## pumauer (14 Février 2010)

Ouais, à moins que le Macbook blanc disparaisse, ce qui expliquerait la longue période de la MAJ.
Donc, voilà ma théorie sur la future gamme, avec disparition du Macbook Blanc.
1° MBP 13", 2 go, HDD 250, 900 euros
2° MBP 13", 2 go, HDD 320, i3, 1200 euros
3° MBP 15", 4 go, HDD 250, i5, 1500 euros
4° MBP 15", 8 go, HDD 320, i5, 1700 euros
5° MBP 15", 8 go, HDD 500, i7, 2000 euros.

Je prends les paris.


----------



## kerflous (14 Février 2010)

> 1° MBP 13", 2 go, HDD 250, 900 euros



Utopie.


Pourquoi le Macbook disparaitrait si vite ?


----------



## rizoto (14 Février 2010)

pareil pour les 8 gigas...


----------



## pumauer (14 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Ouais, à moins que le Macbook blanc disparaisse, ce qui expliquerait la longue période de la MAJ.
> Donc, voilà ma théorie sur la future gamme, avec disparition du Macbook Blanc.
> 1° MBP 13", 2 go, HDD 250, 900 euros
> 2° MBP 13", 2 go, HDD 320, i3, 1200 euros
> ...



Ou plutôt ceci : 
1° MBP 13", 2 go, HDD 320, 900 euros
2° MBP 13", 2 go, HDD 250, i3, 1100 euros
3° MBP 13", 4 go, HDD 320, i3, 1300 euros
4° MBP 15", 4 go, HDD 250, i5, 1500 euros
5° MBP 15", 8 go, HDD 320, i5, 1700 euros
6° MBP 15", 8 go, HDD 500, i7, 2000 euros.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h08 ----------




kerflous a dit:


> Utopie.
> 
> 
> Pourquoi le Macbook disparaitrait si vite ?



Parce qu'il a fait son temps, parce que c'est le seul en plastique, et que tout "intrus" est un jour viré d'une gamme.


----------



## kerflous (14 Février 2010)

Je ne pense pas qu'Apple "dévaloriserait" sa gamme pro en proposant des unibody sous la barre des 1000.

Mais j'espère me tromper:love:

Le reste est plausible, sauf les 8go


----------



## daphone (14 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Ouais, à moins que le Macbook blanc disparaisse, ce qui expliquerait la longue période de la MAJ.
> Donc, voilà ma théorie sur la future gamme, avec disparition du Macbook Blanc.
> 1° MBP 13", 2 go, HDD 250, 900 euros
> 2° MBP 13", 2 go, HDD 320, i3, 1200 euros
> ...



Alors là je les prend les paris ! Grosse erreur ! Ils ont justement séparés les macbook alu (pro) des macbook blanc pour créer une gamme plus claire. Parcequ'il sont dans une dynamique d'apporter le mac au grand public, le macbook blanc est le plus bel avenir d'Apple. Il ne risque pas de disparaitre (d'évoluer oui). Il represente bien trop de vente vers les étudiants, les switchers etc... D'ailleurs ils ont baissés son prix pour qu'il touche encore beaucoup plus de monde. Crois moi, la gamme va encore se cloisonner. Macbook blanc accessible, et macbook pro surement plus cher mais plus équipés (voir la différence actuelle entre le nouveau blanc et le MBP 13 2,26 de juin 09)

En ce qui concerne l'alu unibody (donc pro) , le seul prix mini auquel il pourrait être vendu, c'est 999&#8364; je pense, jamais moins.

Pour les 8go de série je ne pense pas (à la limite uniquement pour le 17), mais  dispo en option et hyper facturé...


----------



## pumauer (14 Février 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> Je ne pense pas qu'Apple "dévaloriserait" sa gamme pro en proposant des unibody sous la barre des 1000.
> 
> Mais j'espère me tromper:love:
> 
> Le reste est plausible, sauf les 8go



Ouais, les 8 Go, c'est sûr, c'est aller un peu loin pour Apple. Peut-être pour le dernier modèle alors...
Des unibody sous la barre des 1000, d'accord, c'est délicat. Mais le blanc semble de toute façon condamné. Ils ne vont pas continuer à s'occuper longtemps encore du seul ordi en plastique de la gamme. J'avais oublié un truc : l'Ipad! 
Donc ce serait plutôt pas de portable en dessous de 1000 euros, puisque l'Ipad commence à 500! 
Donc : disparition du blanc, premier MBP au même prix que l'actuel mais plus performant.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h31 ----------

Donc pour résumer, en tenant compte que l'Ipad pourrait remplacer dans certains cas et pour certaines personnes le Macbook :

1° Ipad, 500 à 800 euros environ
2° MBP 13", 2 go, HDD 320, i3, 1150 euros
3° MBP 13", 4 go, HDD 250, i3, 1400 euros
4° MBA-1
5° MBP 15", 4 go, HDD 250, i5, 1600 euros
6° MBA-2
7° MBP 15", 4 go, HDD 320, i5, 1800 euros
8° MBP 15", 8 go (!), HDD 500, i7, 2000 euros.

A quekchose près, quoi...


----------



## Dr Troy (14 Février 2010)

Euh le blanc n'est pas en plastique et est passé au unibody récemment, ils ne vont pas l'abandonné comme ça.

Faut arrêter les conneries, y'en a déjà eu pas mal dans ce sujet.


----------



## daphone (14 Février 2010)

Rien a ajouter a mon post n°960

Surtout que l'iPad ne remplacera pas un "vrai" ordinateur. Faut arrêter, ou du moins pas avant de longues années quand les marchés seront inondés de tablettes...

iWork sur iPad c'est bien joli, mais je doute que les étudiants vont taper leur mémoires la dessus... Le macbook blanc reste indispensable


----------



## kerflous (14 Février 2010)

je vois même pas ce que l'iPod touch mutant vient faire dans ce topic. Tout sauf "pro" ce truc

Quand je pense que Jobs a déclaré "bien mieux qu'un macbook" lors de la keynote...ya un truc qui va plus chez Apple.


----------



## dambo (14 Février 2010)

Dr Troy a dit:


> Euh le blanc n'est pas en plastique et est passé au unibody récemment, ils ne vont pas l'abandonné comme ça.
> 
> Faut arrêter les conneries, y'en a déjà eu pas mal dans ce sujet.





Ils n'ont pas changé le design du blanc pour le faire disparaître 6 mois après


----------



## Rezv@n (14 Février 2010)

L'iPad ne remplacera jamais les MacBook ! A pars pour ceux qui font que surfer et écouter de la musique.

Vous vous voyez écrire des dizaine et des centaines de pages ou faire des présentations sur un écran tactile ? 

Sur Consomac on voit que la dernière fois qu'ils ont été renouvelés en juin, la prochaine gamme est arrivée le 26 février. Je vous dis, c'est pour ce mardi ou pour le 23  (j'espère que j'ai raison) !

:love:MacBook Pro 15' i5 SSD 256Go, écran mat pour 1500&#8364;:love:


----------



## daphone (14 Février 2010)

Rezv@n a dit:


> :love:MacBook Pro 15' i5 SSD 256Go, écran mat pour 1500:love:



J'achète !


----------



## bartman (14 Février 2010)

Du i3 dans des mbp c'est vraiment bas de gamme. Je pense plutôt que le i3 sera utilisé pour le macbook de base et qu'on aura le droit à du i5 voire i7 pour les mbp 13 et 15, et du i7 dans les mbp 17.
D'autant plus que les i7 de base (les 2 cores) sont pas mal et consomment pas trop.
J'aimerais bien un petit mbp 13" 
                                              i7 620m
                                              4go RAM 
                                              128Go SSD
                                              carte graphique 256mo dédié
pour environ 1700 ce serait le bonheur :love:


----------



## pumauer (14 Février 2010)

Dr Troy a dit:


> Euh le blanc n'est pas en plastique et est passé au unibody récemment, ils ne vont pas l'abandonné comme ça.
> 
> Faut arrêter les conneries, y'en a déjà eu pas mal dans ce sujet.



"Le polycarbonate est un polymère issu de la polycondensation du bisphénol A et d'un carbonate ou du phosgène, ou par transestérification. On obtient ainsi une matière plastique disposant d'excellentes propriétés mécaniques et d'une résistance thermique permettant une utilisation entre -135 °C et 135 °C."


----------



## dambo (14 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> "Le polycarbonate est un polymère issu de la polycondensation du bisphénol A et d'un carbonate ou du phosgène, ou par transestérification. On obtient ainsi une matière plastique disposant d'excellentes propriétés mécaniques et d'une résistance thermique permettant une utilisation entre -135 °C et 135 °C."


Super ... mais les modèles ont quand même évolués lors de la dernière MAJ (unibody, nouvelle connectique et nouveau design !)
Donc ils sont encore là pour un bon moment !


----------



## kerflous (14 Février 2010)

> Du i3 dans des mbp c'est vraiment bas de gamme.



ça vaut quoi concrètement par rapport au processeur actuel entrée de gamme (2.26ghz) Moins de conso ? quid de la puissance


----------



## pumauer (14 Février 2010)

"Surtout que l'iPad ne remplacera pas un "vrai" ordinateur. Faut arrêter, ou du moins pas avant de longues années quand les marchés seront inondés de tablettes...

iWork sur iPad c'est bien joli, mais je doute que les étudiants vont taper leur mémoires la dessus... Le macbook blanc reste indispensable"
--------------------  
"je vois même pas ce que l'iPod touch mutant vient faire dans ce topic. Tout sauf "pro" ce truc

Quand je pense que Jobs a déclaré "bien mieux qu'un macbook" lors de la keynote...ya un truc qui va plus chez Apple."

Chercher l'erreur entre les deux phrases! 
Enfin bref... 
On a donc à peu près une idée de ce que sera le futur MBP.


----------



## nono007 (14 Février 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> ça vaut quoi concrètement par rapport au processeur actuel entrée de gamme (2.26ghz) Moins de conso ? quid de la puissance



Je n'ai aucunes idées de ce que ça peut donner au niveau des gains de performances... De plus on a aucunes infos "sures" actuellement apparemment... Je ne sais pas pour vous mais je vois mal parti la sortie du nouveau MBP pour le mois de Février ???


----------



## pumauer (14 Février 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> ça vaut quoi concrètement par rapport au processeur actuel entrée de gamme (2.26ghz) Moins de conso ? quid de la puissance



Un lien : http://www.clubic.com/actualite-313032-intel-clarkdale-a-gpu-integre-details-et-tarifs.html


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Février 2010)

Apple c'est pour les gros nazes...

MacSedik tagle :love:


----------



## bartman (14 Février 2010)

@ Kerflou :
regarde ici : http://www.notebookcheck.net/Mobile-Processors-Benchmarklist.2436.0.html
l'évolution est pas flagrante : on passe de la 51ème place avec le P8400 à la 45ème place avec le i3. En revanche le i7 620m se place en 11ème position ^^


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Un lien : http://www.clubic.com/actualite-313032-intel-clarkdale-a-gpu-integre-details-et-tarifs.html



Nous on parle des ARRANDALE et pas des Clarkdale (processeurs pour ordinateur de bureau)


----------



## pumauer (14 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Nous on parle des ARRANDALE et pas des Clarkdale (processeurs pour ordinateur de bureau)



Ok, j'ai rien dit.


----------



## bartman (14 Février 2010)

au pire j'espère que le i7 620m sera en option pour le 13". ça et une petite nvidia gt 330m  ce serait le pied ! ^^


----------



## pumauer (14 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Ok, j'ai rien dit.



Y a ça, un peu plus simple : http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2009/12/02/les-core-i5-et-i7-mobiles-seront-devoiles-le-3-janvier


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Février 2010)

Les perfs du i3 Arrandale sont pas vraiment top (on trouve des tests sur le web).
Pas de Boost ni d'Hyper Treading pour ces 2 coeurs i3 arrandale...


----------



## bartman (14 Février 2010)

> Y a ça, un peu plus simple : http://www.macbidouille.com/news/200...s-le-3-janvier



ouais mais ils parlent pas des i7 quad et des i3.
franchement même les i5 feraient tâche sur un mbp. il faut que ce soit du i7


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Février 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o...2Arrandale.22_.28standard_voltage.3B_32_nm.29


----------



## pumauer (14 Février 2010)

En effet, le i3 n'a pas l'air terrible...


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Février 2010)

Le plus puissant : 2 coeurs 2.26Ghz... bof bof


----------



## pumauer (14 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Le plus puissant : 2 coeurs 2.26Ghz... bof bof



Mais parfait pour une entrée de gamme chez Apple!


----------



## bartman (14 Février 2010)

> Le plus puissant : 2 coeurs 2.26Ghz... bof bof


c'est même plus bof bof à ce niveau là. c'est la même chose que le P8400.
Les i5 sont équivalent au 2,53GHz. Donc si ils veulent vraiment faire une évolution il faut qu'ils mettent du i5 de base et le i7 en option pour les 13". Et du i7 de base pour 15" et 17"


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Mais parfait pour une entrée de gamme chez Apple!



Sur un MB why not, mais quand tu vois que le bas de gamme MBP (hors MBP 2.26Ghz qui est grillé par le MB) est fréquencé à 2.53Ghz... Selon moi entre un i3 2.26 avec GPU Intel et un C2D 2.53 avec 9400M je choisis le second... (ce que j'ai d'ailleurs fait )


----------



## pumauer (14 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Super ... mais les modèles ont quand même évolués lors de la dernière MAJ (unibody, nouvelle connectique et nouveau design !)
> Donc ils sont encore là pour un bon moment !



Un petit moment, pourquoi pas, un bon moment, loin d'être sûr.


----------



## bartman (14 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Mais parfait pour une entrée de gamme chez Apple!



d'accord pour du macbook mais pas pour du mbp : on sent pas l'évolution par rapport à la dernière génération sinon.


----------



## pumauer (14 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Sur un MB why not, mais quand tu vois que le bas de gamme MBP (hors MBP 2.26Ghz qui est grillé par le MB) est fréquencé à 2.53Ghz... Selon moi entre un i3 2.26 avec GPU Intel et un C2D 2.53 avec 9400M je choisis le second... (ce que j'ai d'ailleurs fait )



Ce qui prouve bien ce que je disais plus haut : toutes les MAJ ne sont pas bonnes à prendre! On n'y gagnera pas forcément, surtout dans l'entrée de gamme. C'est pas la première fois que ça arriverait, ce genre de trucs. 
Et comme le MB blanc, selon ma théorie, n'existera bientôt plus (6 à 10 mois maximum)...
Faut pas se faire d'illusion : faudra mettre le prix pour avoir un truc de tueur. Sont pas fous chez Apple, non mais!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h45 ----------




bartman a dit:


> d'accord pour du macbook mais pas pour du mbp : on sent pas l'évolution par rapport à la dernière génération sinon.



Ce serait pas la première fois que ça arrive...


----------



## bartman (14 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Ce qui prouve bien ce que je disais plus haut : toutes les MAJ ne sont pas bonnes à prendre! On n'y gagnera pas forcément, surtout dans l'entrée de gamme. C'est pas la première fois que ça arriverait, ce genre de trucs.
> Et comme le MB blanc, selon ma théorie, n'existera bientôt plus (6 à 10 mois maximum)...
> Faut pas se faire d'illusion : faudra mettre le prix pour avoir un truc de tueur. Sont pas fous chez Apple, non mais!
> 
> ...



du moment qu'on peut modifier la config ça me pose pas de problème.


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Février 2010)

bartman a dit:


> du moment qu'on peut modifier la config ça me pose pas de problème.



Genre 800 euros de plus pour 4Go de DDR3 en plus... Vive les affaires chez Apple


----------



## pumauer (14 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Genre 800 euros de plus pour 4Go de DDR3 en plus... Vive les affaires chez Apple



Ouais, les modifs de config, c'est bien, c'est très bien, mais ça fait gonfler la note, tout de même. Enfin bon, si on a la tune, peu importe...


----------



## bartman (14 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Genre 800 euros de plus pour 4Go de DDR3 en plus... Vive les affaires chez Apple


lol non je parle pour processeur et cg. je suis pas fou, la ram je l'achète ailleurs 
et puis j'ai que 3go de ram sur mon portable et ça me convient : pas de problème sous cod 6. Je suis pas du genre à mettre 8go de RAM. Par contre entre un i3 et un i7 y a une grosse différence.


----------



## kerflous (14 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Genre 800 euros de plus pour 4Go de DDR3 en plus... Vive les affaires chez Apple



Je comprends même pas qu'on puisse laisser une telle aberration sur l'Apple store


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Février 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> Je comprends même pas qu'on puisse laisser une telle aberration sur l'Apple store



Ils l'ont baissée à 570 euros je crois depuis, mais mi-août la facturation était de 800 euros tout rond ! l'Apple Ca$h Ma$hine que voulez-vous...


----------



## divoli (14 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Genre 800 euros de plus pour 4Go de DDR3 en plus... Vive les affaires chez Apple



Parce que l'utilisateur n'a guère le choix. Pour passer de 4 Go à 8 Go, il faut retirer les 2 barrettes de 2 Go et les remplacer par 2 barrettes de 4 Go. Et même en achetant les barrettes chez la concurrence, 2 barrettes de 4 Go valaient à l'époque 800 euros. Donc que l'utilisateur achète d'office la config à 8 Go, ou qu'il achète une config à 4 Go qu'il ramène lui-même à 8 Go, il paye 800 euros.

Maintenant, Apple a revu son tarif à 540 euros. Vous pouvez les changer vous-même en les achetant chez la concurrence, c'est le même tarif, au final vous aurez aussi à payer 540 euros.


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Parce que l'utilisateur n'a guère le choix. Pour passer de 4 Go à 8 Go, il faut retirer les 2 barrettes de 2 Go et les remplacer par 2 barrettes de 4 Go. Et même en achetant les barrettes chez la concurrence, 2 barrettes de 4 Go valaient à l'époque 800 euros. Donc que l'utilisateur achète d'office la config à 8 Go, ou qu'il achète une config à 4 Go qu'il ramène lui-même à 8 Go, il paye 800 euros.
> 
> Maintenant, Apple a revu son tarif à 540 euros. Vous pouvez les changer vous-même en les achetant chez la concurrence, c'est le même tarif, au final vous aurez aussi à payer 540 euros.



Sur MacWay (pas les moins chers) 499 euros 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h35 ----------

sur ramshopping 390 euros le pack 2x4Go pour MBP 13' middle 2009 

Divoli arrête vite les trolls Apple va :rateau:


----------



## divoli (14 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Sur MacWay (pas les moins chers) 499 euros



C'est juste, en tout cas celles-ci qui sont de bonne qualité. Mais la différence de prix n'est pas énorme, et perso j'estime que c'est encore trop cher pour des barrettes de ram, il va falloir attendre encore un peu que les prix baissent.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h41 ----------




HAL-9000 a dit:


> sur ramshopping 390 euros le pack 2x4Go



Ah oui, effectivement tu as raison. Je n'avais pas réalisé que les tarifs des  barrettes avaient tant baissé.

C'est du tout bon, encore un peu et les 8 Go vont être plus accessibles.


----------



## xao85 (14 Février 2010)

Et puis je me répète mais utilisez vous déjà 4Go de RAM? Pour ma part, non!


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Février 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Et puis je me répète mais utilisez vous déjà 4Go de RAM? Pour ma part, non!



Moi non plus...


----------



## divoli (14 Février 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Et puis je me répète mais utilisez vous déjà 4Go de RAM? Pour ma part, non!



Pour une utilisation courante, non. Si tu utilises de gros logiciels et des machines virtuelles à coté, ça monte vite.


----------



## matcan (14 Février 2010)

Pour les appli courantes c'est sans doute pas utile d'avoir 4GO de RAm mais je compte utiliser quant à moi le nouveau MBP pour faire tourner logicpro... La je pense qu'il y a intérêt d'attendre en espérant que ce soit bientôt...


----------



## Rezv@n (14 Février 2010)

On a passé les 1000 messages ! C'est bon signe pour mardi


----------



## Fìx (14 Février 2010)

Rezv@n a dit:


> On a passé les 1000 messages ! C'est bon signe pour mardi



C'est (facile) le 5ème fil dans le genre, chacun ayant eu au moins autant de message!


----------



## pumauer (14 Février 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Et puis je me répète mais utilisez vous déjà 4Go de RAM? Pour ma part, non!



Dans certains cas, de plus en plus, même en usage courant, on approche vite des 2 Go, donc 4Go ne fait pas de mal.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h02 ----------




Rezv@n a dit:


> On a passé les 1000 messages ! C'est bon signe pour mardi



Non, pas mardi. Celui d'après plus tôt. Voire celui d'après. Le tout étant d'approcher de la sortie de L'ipad, pour faire avaler la disparition du MB blanc. (si j'ai tort, j'assumerai, j'assumerai...)


----------



## Zhao888 (14 Février 2010)

LOL
L'ipad remplaçant le macbook blanc??????
Et bientôt on aura du curry à la place du safran dans la paela....


----------



## pumauer (14 Février 2010)

Zhao888 a dit:


> LOL
> L'ipad remplaçant le macbook blanc??????
> Et bientôt on aura du curry à la place du safran dans la paela....



Ben ouais...On ne sort pas en vain 6 modèles d'un nouveau produit allant de 500 à  800 dollars et en disant que c'est "mieux qu'un Macbook". Ou alors Jobs ne sait plus ce qu'il dit, ce qui m'étonnerait...
M'en fous, je veux plus de Macbook blanc, de toute façon...


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> M'en fous, je veux plus de Macbook blanc, de toute façon...



Enfant gâté...


----------



## Zhao888 (14 Février 2010)

Le tout est de pouvoir décoder à qui s'adressait M. Jobs....
Celui qui passe son temps uniquement sur internet, pourquoi pas...
Mais je suis persuadé que quel que soit l'écran tactile, ce dernier ne remplacera jamais un bon vieux clavier (quel qu'il soit aussi ).
L'ipad ne s'adresse pas au même public et je pense que ça a déjà été dit plus haut...


----------



## kerflous (14 Février 2010)

> Ou alors Jobs ne sait plus ce qu'il dit, ce qui m'étonnerait...



c'était clairement le cas. à l'entendre on pouvait foutre les MBP à la poubelle.

je veux bien qu'il vende ses produits mais ya des limites à la promo...


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Février 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> c'était clairement le cas. à l'entendre on pouvait foutre les MBP à la poubelle.
> 
> je veux bien qu'il vende ses produits mais ya des limites à la promo...



Ca$h Ma$hine ^^


----------



## bullrottt (14 Février 2010)

Et le manque de la technologie flash ne va pas arranger les choses pour l ipad
perso, je préfere surfer avec un petit macbook le plus confortablement possible et sans limite,
qu avoir un ipad qui est serte ergonomique mais limité dans l utilisation...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2010)

bullrottt a dit:


> Et le manque de la technologie flash ne va pas arranger les choses pour l ipad
> perso, je préfere surfer avec un petit macbook le plus confortablement possible et sans limite,
> qu avoir un ipad qui est serte ergonomique mais limité dans l utilisation...




fait attention tu es sur un forum mac, ici les gens n'aiment pas ce que APPLE n'aiment pas, APPLE n'aime pas flash= tout le monde va te dire que sa sert a rien et que c'est de la merde


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Février 2010)

Flash c'est de la merde...  D'abord.


----------



## MacSedik (14 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Flash c'est de la merde...  D'abord.



Oui Superman est beaucoup plus fort. :love:


ça déjà dépassé les 1000 messages!!!


----------



## bullrottt (14 Février 2010)

lol 

je le dit haut et fort l internet limité c est pas pour moi 
pas de megavideo, justin.tv etc...
alors ce qui est de la lecture video, je vous en parle même pas, obliger de reconvertir toutes les vidéos pour pouvoir les regarder... faut avoir envis...
parlons des reseaux sociaux comme msn... faut se taper les applications en full screen pour discuter et tout ça sans webcam... sans parler de l absence du multitache...


----------



## pumauer (14 Février 2010)

Zhao888 a dit:


> Le tout est de pouvoir décoder à qui s'adressait M. Jobs....
> Celui qui passe son temps uniquement sur internet, pourquoi pas...
> Mais je suis persuadé que quel que soit l'écran tactile, ce dernier ne remplacera jamais un bon vieux clavier (quel qu'il soit aussi ).
> L'ipad ne s'adresse pas au même public et je pense que ça a déjà été dit plus haut...



Il s'adresse à ceux qui ne font que : surf, mail, regarder des photos. A savoir 80% des gens.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h39 ----------




kerflous a dit:


> c'était clairement le cas. à l'entendre on pouvait foutre les MBP à la poubelle.
> 
> je veux bien qu'il vende ses produits mais ya des limites à la promo...



Non, pas les Macbook Pro.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h41 ----------




bullrottt a dit:


> Et le manque de la technologie flash ne va pas arranger les choses pour l ipad
> perso, je préfere surfer avec un petit macbook le plus confortablement possible et sans limite,
> qu avoir un ipad qui est serte ergonomique mais limité dans l utilisation...



Tu, tu, tu, moi, moi, moi. Ce qui compte, c'est ce que Jobs pense et fait. 
Mais les nouveaux MBP ne seront pour l'instant pas trop touchés par l'Ipad, vous en faites pas. 
Oui, les nouveaux MBP! Ils viendront, ils viendront, c'est sûr...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h43 ----------




HAL-9000 a dit:


> Flash c'est de la merde...  D'abord.



Ça tombe bien, y en a pas sur Iphone et Ipad.


----------



## MacSedik (14 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> . Ce qui compte, c'est ce que Jobs pense et fait.



Jobs pense et les chinois font...


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Février 2010)

*iP*hone *iP*ad


----------



## pumauer (14 Février 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> Jobs pense et les chinois font...



...et nous on achète. Quelle époque!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h48 ----------




HAL-9000 a dit:


> *iP*hone *iP*ad



IP IP IP hourrah! 

(ça dégénère, ici, lentement mais sûrement. Une honte!)


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Février 2010)

IpigeRien le bougre...


----------



## Lelouch (14 Février 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> Il s'adresse à ceux qui ne font que : surf, mail, regarder des photos. A savoir 80% des gens.



Il me semble que quelqu'un l'a déjà dit et qu'HAL900 lui a vigoureusement  rétorqué le contraire


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Février 2010)

Lelouch a dit:


> Il me semble que quelqu'un l'a déjà dit et qu'HAL900 lui a vigoureusement  rétorqué le contraire



Et oh, m'ampute pas d'un 0 s'il te plaît, d'abord, nan mais... Oh, hein ! Bon ! 
Sinon non j'ai jamais dit que l'iPad était pour des pros... c'est un gadget, ni plus, ni moins. 


Et sinon c'est mon 1000-ième post :rateau:
Merci à la communauté de ce topic, avec vos fantasmes de MBP, qui avez fait que j'atteinds les 1000 posts ce soir.


----------



## Zhao888 (14 Février 2010)

Excusez-moi, juste une question qui n'a rien avoir...
Pourquoi lorsque je cite quelqu'un, mon message doit-il être soumis à l'autorisation d'un modérateur? 
Parce que je vois que pour vous, le message est affiché directement...


----------



## daphone (14 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Merci à la communauté de ce topic, avec vos fantasmes de MBP, qui avez fait que j'atteinds les 1000 posts ce soir.



en même temps t'en a déjà un toi ! Moi j'attends le mien


----------



## MacSedik (14 Février 2010)

ça fait quoi? 1000ème post? 

sinon Lelouch y'a un Bug sur ton message, moi j'ai jamais dit cette phrase "Il s'adresse à ceux qui ne font que : surf, mail, regarder des photos. A savoir 80% des gens." y'a écrit MacSedik en haut non mais ho!!


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> en même temps t'en a déjà un toi ! Moi j'attends le mien



Qui sait attendre... marrone


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> (ça dégénère, ici, lentement mais sûrement. Une honte!)



C'est le meilleur des forums :love:


----------



## HAL-9000 (15 Février 2010)

On est pas couché à c't'heur


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Flash c'est de la merde...  D'abord.



juste tu as déjà programmé avec FLASH MX ?

Non parce que avant de dire que c'est de la merde je pense que c'est le minimum, car FLASH c'est pas que internet.

Même si c'est ironique de ta part ( ou même si tu le penses ) c'est un logiciel très complexe et qui offre des possibilités de malade même dans le domaine de la video ...


----------



## bullrottt (15 Février 2010)

VOus avez vue? il n ' y a plus de trucs de saint valentin qui prends de la place et tout et tout...

ils ont même bien bouchés les trous


----------



## _Panamac_ (15 Février 2010)

bonjour à tous,

je sais bien que personne ne peut prédire la sortie des nouveaux MBP mais j'aurais juste voulu savoir ce qui, selon vous, ferait pencher Apple pour une sortie demain plutot que dans une semaine ou + ? 

> longue mise à jour du store la semaine dernière ?
> annonces de la concurrence (I5 / I7/...) ? 
> Infos glanèes ici et là de rumeurs de sorties software (confirmées) et MBP ?
> Période de renouvellement atteinte ?



merci à tous,


----------



## MacSedik (15 Février 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> bonjour à tous,
> 
> je sais bien que personne ne peut prédire la sortie des nouveaux MBP mais j'aurais juste voulu savoir ce qui, selon vous, ferait pencher Apple pour une sortie demain plutot que dans une semaine ou + ?
> 
> ...




1) Non, ça n'a aucun incidence sur les sorties. 
2) bah il y'a deja eu des annonces et des lancement de produits PC avec des i5 et i7 et Apple n'a pas bougé le petit orteil. 
3) il y'a eu quelques Benchmarks repérés ici et là mais pas de rumeurs "solides". 
4) Apple ne regarde pas les calendrier comme les sites mac spécialisés, mais elle fait des mise à jour "à sa guise". Tu as des mise-à-jour espacées de 3 mois (iPhone G1) comme d'autres de 2 ans (Mac Pro)...


----------



## Sylow (15 Février 2010)

On en a aucune idée. 

la seule chose qu'on peut prédire c'est qu'ils seront équipés des derniers i3/i5/i7, nouvelle partie graphique. 

Quant  à la période de renouvellement , ce ne sont des proba/stats ce qui reste dans le monde des mathématiques des valeurs "floue". Les records sont fait pour être battu, c'est peut etre le cas ici. 

Ce que tu vois dans le sujet ne sont que des rumeurs, les rêves de certains, pour d'autre les cauchemars et certains un Walt Disney où tout sera parfait.

Ils peuvent sortir demain comme dans 2 mois. Seul Steve le sait et encore j'en suis pas sur...


----------



## MacSedik (15 Février 2010)

bullrottt a dit:


> VOus avez vue? il n ' y a plus de trucs de saint valentin qui prends de la place et tout et tout...
> 
> ils ont même bien bouchés les trous



Tu parles de l'AppleStore Online?


----------



## bullrottt (15 Février 2010)

Bon préparez vos carte bleue pour demain, mettez la à plat sur le bureau car les commandes pourront se faires immédiatement après la mise à jour, et n oubliez pas, il n y aura pas pour tous le monde donc après ça sera comme pour les imacs faudra compter 3 semaines de delais pour l'expedition + 5 jours pour qu'ils arrivent à votre porte 

Pour ceux qui travaillent et qui n'ont pas internet au TAFF prévoir, une journée de congé...
pour ceux qui connaissent un medecin prevoir un arrêt maladie

demain sera le jeu du à vos marques... prês.... feux, partez 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h33 ----------




MacSedik a dit:


> Tu parles de l'AppleStore Online?



oui


----------



## xao85 (15 Février 2010)

Et ben moi je dis que ça manque serieusement de rumeurs pour une sortie demain!


----------



## divoli (15 Février 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Et ben moi je dis que ça manque serieusement de rumeurs pour une sortie demain!


Ouep. Demain, c'est au tour de iLife et de iWork, de toute façon.


----------



## xao85 (15 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Ouep. Demain, c'est au tour de iLife et de iWork, de toute façon.



Si il ferme le store pour ça demain, on a une émeute devant apple france!


----------



## MacSedik (15 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Ouep. Demain, c'est au tour de iLife et de iWork, de toute façon.



surtout l'iWork (avec iWork.com) pour préparer l'arrivée sur le marché, de la version iPad.


----------



## divoli (15 Février 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> surtout l'iWork (avec iWork.com) pour préparer l'arrivée sur le marché, de la version iPad.



Voilà. Surtout que l'iPad va bientôt être commercialisé. Le temps qu'Apple ait pu gérer toutes les commandes de l'iPad, ça  nous amène à mai / juin pour les nouveaux MBP.


----------



## TiteLine (15 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Voilà. Surtout que l'iPad va bientôt être commercialisé. Le temps qu'Apple ait pu gérer toutes les commandes de l'iPad, ça  nous amène à mai / juin pour les nouveaux MBP.



( Cela veut dire qu'il va falloir attendre encore plus longtemps pour la révision des iMacs  

Mais bon, demain c'est mardi, tout espoir n'est pas perdu. En revanche je suggère aux attentistes  passionnés de suivre la journée de demain avec une fondue ou une raclette parce qu'il fait trop froid pour le barbecue 

Sinon, effectivement, si une nouvelle version de iLife ou iWork doit sortir, elle devrait sortir avant (peut être en même temps?).

J'ai un "petit souvenir de fermeture de store" un vendredi ou un samedi qui avait duré quelques heures avec rien au final ... enfin c'est inexact puisque les iMacs étaient sortis le mardi suivant. Peut être que la longue fermeture de mardi dernier n'était pas liée à Aperture uniquement et que les nouveaux produits étaient en préparation? (mini répétition avant la mise en ligne?)


----------



## loudovitch (15 Février 2010)

Bah tiens 1an entre les 2 MAJ des MBP c est la fête!


----------



## divoli (15 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> Bah tiens 1an entre les 2 MAJ des MBP c est la fête!


Plus c'est long plus c'est bon. :love:


----------



## dambo (15 Février 2010)

Me revoilà, après une absence de plusieurs pages 
Ben oui il y en a qui avait soirée de St Valentin hier soir et qui avait autre chose à faire que de parler des hypothétiques futurs MBP :love:

Pour ma part j'y crois moyen pour mardi ! Mais nous verrons bien.

Moi je veux :
écran 13" 19/9 en 1366x768 - écran glossy avec traitement anti-reflet sur la vitre
Core i5 2,4ghz
4go de DDR3
500 ou 640g de DD en 5400trs/min (silence...)
Connectique inchangé (ou USB3) + entrée ligne sur les 13" !
nouveau MagSafe en alu comme sur les MB blanc
Chipset Intel (ça consomme pas) + carte dédiée avec technologie optimus
le reste inchangé (batterie, trackpad, clavier retro-éclairé, bonne isight...)


----------



## Fìx (15 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Me revoilà, après une absence de plusieurs pages
> Ben oui il y en a qui avait soirée de St Valentin hier soir et qui avait autre chose à faire que de parler des hypothétiques futurs MBP :love:



Ose dire que tu n'en as même pas parlé une seule fois à table!


----------



## divoli (15 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> écran glossy avec traitement anti-reflet sur la vitre


:mouais:

A ouais, t'as pas fini de désaouler, toi. 

Et c'est quoi, une "entrée ligne" ? Un port ethernet ?


----------



## dambo (15 Février 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Ose dire que tu n'en as même pas parlé une seule fois à table!



OK j'avoue j'ai "évoqué" le sujet :rateau:



divoli a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> A ouais, t'as pas fini de désaouler, toi.
> 
> Et c'est quoi, une "entrée ligne" ? Un port ethernet ?



 J'aime bien les couleurs du glossy c'est pas ma faute, je ne traîte pas du tout de photo, je ne fais aucun montage et je ne travaille qu'en intérieur donc ça ne me dérange pas 

L'entrée ligne, c'est un jack 2,5mm (qui fait aussi entrée optique) qui permet de relier au Mac un clavier, une guitare électro acoustique ou un Micro chant actif. Pour moi qui enregistre pas mal de choses sur le Mac, c'est indispensable. 
Aujourd'hui on peut utiliser l'unique port audio du 13" comme une entrée, mais dans ce cas là ... on a plus de sortie !
Apple oblige désormais les musiciens a acheté du 15" ! (utilisation de la sortie pour entendre dans le casque) + enregistrement via l'entrée en même temps.

Sur mon vieux MacBook j'avais les deux ... et depuis la MAJ de juin dernier, le port n'est plus disponible sur les 13" ! du grand n'importe quoi !
Tu peux regarder la connectique des MBP sur le site d'Apple, tu verras qu'il y a une seule prise jack sur les 13", et deux sur les 15" et 17"


----------



## dambo (15 Février 2010)

une petite image pour illustrer mon post du dessus


----------



## daphone (15 Février 2010)

Moi aussi, en config Mao, je sors en Jack 3,5mm de mon MacBook vers ma console (qui envoie ensuite vers monitoring, appareils, MD, etc..) et je reviens en jack3,5mm (entrée ligne) pour l'enregistrement après traitement. Donc l'entrée separée de la sortie est juste obligatoire, je suis obligé avec Apple d'avoir un 15'.. (et je ne veux pas m'embeter a transporter une carte son externe..)


----------



## Lelouch (15 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> écran 13" 19/9 en 1366x768



Ça c'est mort le 19/9 n'existe pas


----------



## dambo (15 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Moi aussi, en config Mao, je sors en Jack 3,5mm de mon MacBook vers ma console (qui envoie ensuite vers monitoring, appareils, MD, etc..) et je reviens en jack3,5mm (entrée ligne) pour l'enregistrement après traitement. Donc l'entrée separée de la sortie est juste obligatoire, je suis obligé avec Apple d'avoir un 15'.. (et je ne veux pas m'embeter a transporter une carte son externe..)


J'ai une bonne petite carte son externe USB mais ce n'est pas forcément la solution ! Je ne comprends pas pourquoi Apple a sucré cette entrée ... Ou alors c'est vraiment pour nous pousser à prendre le 15", ce qui ne m'étonnerait pas 


Lelouch a dit:


> Ça c'est mort le 19/9 n'existe pas


Ouais, erreur de frappe


----------



## divoli (15 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> J'ai une bonne petite carte son externe USB mais ce n'est pas forcément la solution ! Je ne comprends pas pourquoi Apple a sucré cette entrée ... Ou alors c'est vraiment pour nous pousser à prendre le 15", ce qui ne m'étonnerait pas


Oui, c'est vraisemblable. Comme avoir supprimé le port expresscard des MBP 15", et ne le laisser que sur le 17".


----------



## Bond@007 (15 Février 2010)

Une question me vient à l'esprit ... est-il possible que les prochains MBP disposent d'un lecteur-scanner biométrique ? Certains laptops tournant sous Windaube en dispose mais jamais rien vu de pareil sur Mac ? Une ou des raisons à celà ?
La technologie n'est-elle pas au point ? 
Merci.


----------



## daphone (15 Février 2010)

http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/1050/sspx0176.jpg

---------- Post added at 15h00 ---------- Previous post was at 14h54 ----------

Chances:

Tomorrow: 1%

February 23: 18%

March 2: 75%

March 9: 6%

All fingers point to these probabilities after a thorough 10-member-team statistical and metaphysical analysis of various data.


----------



## dambo (15 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/1050/sspx0176.jpg
> 
> ---------- Post added at 15h00 ---------- Previous post was at 14h54 ----------
> 
> ...



1% pour demain ? ça me semble quand même faiblard quand on a l'info de Lionel de MacB


----------



## daphone (15 Février 2010)

J'espère quand même ! Le plus tôt sera le mieux

pourquoi pas les sortir la veille ou le jour de son anniversaire ?


----------



## MacSedik (15 Février 2010)

Bond@007 a dit:


> Une question me vient à l'esprit ... est-il possible que les prochains MBP disposent *d'un lecteur-scanner biométriqu*e ?



Un quoi??? tu ne travaillerais pas chez le MI6, par hasard?


----------



## yul_!!! (15 Février 2010)

La question est : 

"Aura t on enfin une dalle MAT pour les macbook pro 13 pouces ou est ce qu'on va se taper encore longtemps ce film plastique pourri ? "

.........................


----------



## dambo (15 Février 2010)

Bond@007 a dit:


> Une question me vient à l'esprit ... est-il possible que les prochains MBP disposent d'un lecteur-scanner biométrique ? Certains laptops tournant sous Windaube en dispose mais jamais rien vu de pareil sur Mac ? Une ou des raisons à celà ?
> La technologie n'est-elle pas au point ?
> Merci.


Malheureusement non !
Ce truc équipe tous les thinkpad par exemple et c'est vraiment très pratique !
Le gestionnaire de MDP integré enregistre tous vos MDP (mails, forums, FTP...) et lorsqu'un mot de passe vous ait demandé, il suffit de mettre votre doigt ! Ca évote de cocher "retenir le mot de passe" (un peu dangereux), mais ça évite aussi de le taper


----------



## Hellix06 (15 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Moi je veux :
> écran 13" 19/9 en 1366x768 - écran glossy avec traitement anti-reflet sur la vitre
> Core i5 2,4ghz
> 4go de DDR3
> ...



Et tu rentres tout ça dans un 13 pouces? Tu met ça où? Et puis la dissipation de chaleur? Sur un i5 2,4 qui pompe toute la batterie? 
USB3 En rêve, je n'ai toujours pas vu le moindre périphérique USB3 qui ne coûte pas un bras.

Ce que tu dis relève du rêve en couleurs.  Ton i5 sera à partir du 15" et pas en dessous, Apple gardera ses C2D/9400m pour tout ce qui est 13" et passera (peut-être) au i3/ i5/ i7 sur les 15 et 17".

Puis vu le prix de ces processeurs, plus ajouter une nouvelle carte dédiée (là ou il n'y a déjà pas beaucoup de place, faudra rajouter un deuxième ventilo comme pour les 15" milieu et haut de gamme), j'imagine mal une variation négligeable du prix avec tout ce que tu viens de citer.

Puis Optimus ça sent le coup "Snow leopard permettra de basculer d'une carte graphique à l'autre sans fermeture de session" que j'attends toujours sur mon MBP.
Promesses promesses...

Pour le 16/9,  j'imagine mal devoir aplatir un écran déjà assez petit comme ça, sur un iMac ça va que l'écran est grand, mais sur un portable, j'imagine pas l'enfer: entre le dock et la barre de menu supérieure il restera quoi?


----------



## MacSedik (15 Février 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> Puis vu le prix de ces processeurs, plus ajouter une nouvelle carte dédiée (là ou il n'y a déjà pas beaucoup de place, faudra rajouter un deuxième ventilo comme pour les 15" milieu et haut de gamme), j'imagine mal une variation négligeable du prix avec tout ce que tu viens de citer.



remarque très pertinente pour le ventilo. ils devront introduire un 2ème ventilo et pour cela il faut réduire la taille des ventilos embarqués, pour loger tout ce beau monde. 
le retard pris pour la màj des MBP doit une partie, à mon avis, au temps qu'Apple trouve une solution graphique satisfaisante.


----------



## mclod (15 Février 2010)

bonjour jai une occase sur un macbook pro neuf le 2,8ghz  pour 1610&#8364; avec snow lepoard  vs en pensez quoi par contre clavier qwerty  moyen de le changer pour un azerty?

merci d'avance


----------



## Paradise (15 Février 2010)

Je pense aussi que début Mars c'est pas mal


----------



## daphone (15 Février 2010)

Personne n'a relevé mon dernier lien capture best buy qui date du 13?


----------



## dambo (15 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Personne n'a relevé mon dernier lien capture best buy qui date du 13?



Si mais j'ai pas trop compris 
Explique nous ...


----------



## Kinesam (15 Février 2010)

mclod a dit:


> bonjour jai une occase sur un macbook pro neuf le 2,8ghz  pour 1610 avec snow lepoard  vs en pensez quoi par contre clavier qwerty  moyen de le changer pour un azerty?
> 
> merci d'avance



C'est un 15' ou un 17' ?
Combien de rams? Disque dur?
On peut pas du tout te dire si c'est une bonne affaire si tu donnes pas assez de details sur les caracteristique 

Niveau Qwerty moi je suis adepte : c'est tellement plus pratique sur un laptop quand on a pas de pave numerique ! et pour les chiffres, pas besoin d'appuyer sur MAJ, le BONHEUR ^^


----------



## divoli (15 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Personne n'a relevé mon dernier lien capture best buy qui date du 13?



Trois des références correspondent à des révisions connues (les deux derniers MB Air et le MB).

Par contre, les trois Dummy machinchoses, je ne sais pas ce que c'est.


----------



## mclod (15 Février 2010)

17" 4Giga et 500Giga DD

ben le qwerty le plus qui me gene c touyt ce qui est les accents  ( enfin quand je les mets lol)


----------



## dambo (15 Février 2010)

mclod a dit:


> 17" 4Giga et 500Giga DD
> 
> ben le qwerty le plus qui me gene c touyt ce qui est les accents  ( enfin quand je les mets lol)



FONCE 
C'est une super affaire


----------



## mclod (15 Février 2010)

ok meme si la mise a jour vas sortir? ça sera mon premier mac donc encore febrile lol et apple care pour 113&#8364; de plus


----------



## Kinesam (15 Février 2010)

mclod a dit:


> ok meme si la mise a jour vas sortir? ça sera mon premier mac donc encore febrile lol et apple care pour 113 de plus



Tu as quoi comme utilisation?
Parce que si c'est de la simple utilisation (en gros pas de montage video et autres^^) fonce c' est une super affaire pour un 17' !
Au pire tu pourras toujours le revendre


----------



## daphone (15 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Trois des références correspondent à des révisions connues (les deux derniers MB Air et le MB).
> 
> Par contre, les trois Dummy machinchoses, je ne sais pas ce que c'est.



justement on ne sait pas ce que c'est! C'est nouveau...


----------



## mclod (15 Février 2010)

alors mon utilisation ça sera pour virtual dj couplé a une numark ns7

encore merci a tous


----------



## dambo (15 Février 2010)

mclod a dit:


> ok meme si la mise a jour vas sortir? ça sera mon premier mac donc encore febrile lol et apple care pour 113 de plus


113 euros l'AC ? 
Ma question est peut-être idiote mais ... ça vient d'où tout ça ? :mouais:


----------



## mclod (15 Février 2010)

ebay


----------



## Hellix06 (15 Février 2010)

mclod a dit:


> ebay



Evite de chercher des Apple Care bradés, ce ne sont que, dans la plupart des cas, des arnaques.

Ne jamais rigoler avec les garanties sur des sites de vente non approuvés par Apple, tu risques non seulement de te retrouver avec un faux (payer pour rien), mais aussi avec un matos inutilisable si on refuse de te le changer après 1an de garantie standard (deuxième effet kiss cool).

Si il y a bien quelque chose a prendre uniquement chez un reseller ou sur ASen ligne et nulle part ailleurs c'est l'AppleCare. Après tu fais ce que tu veux mais faudra pas te plaindre.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Ouep. Demain, c'est au tour de iLife et de iWork, de toute façon.


iLife demain, iWork la semaine prochaine et puis après, ça sera le renouvellement MacPro

Vous pouvez revenir dans un mois maintenant


----------



## Somchay (15 Février 2010)

mclod a dit:


> 17" 4Giga et 500Giga DD
> 
> ben le qwerty le plus qui me gene c touyt ce qui est les accents  ( enfin quand je les mets lol)



Pour les accents sur QWERTY, choisir clavier "Américain étendu":

é = Alt + e puis e
è = Alt + ` puis e
à = Alt + `puis a
ê = Alt + &#710; puis e (ou o pour ô)
ï = Alt + u puis i
ç = Alt + c puis c

c'est assez facile à retenir (plutôt intuitif finalement) et l'habitude viens très vite...

Fin du HS... mais bon, vu que de toutes façons y'a pas vraiment grand chose à dire sur les nouveaux MBP...


----------



## daphone (15 Février 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> iLife demain, iWork la semaine prochaine et puis après, ça sera le renouvellement MacPro
> 
> Vous pouvez revenir dans un mois maintenant





Vachement crédible ton pronostic !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Vachement crédible ton pronostic !


Au moins autant que vous qui vous touchez la nouille depuis je sais pas combien de temps à propos d'une machine qui n'est pas rumorée, rien.

Bref, tu vois un peu le genre.
T'es pas assez omniscient en fait


----------



## daphone (15 Février 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> Au moins autant que vous qui vous touchez la nouille depuis je sais pas combien de temps à propos d'une machine qui n'est pas rumorée, rien.
> 
> Bref, tu vois un peu le genre.
> T'es pas assez omniscient en fait



C'est surtout qu'il y en a ici qui les attendent (et qui ont besoin) ces machines, pour les acheter, ce qui ne semble pas être ton cas

d'ailleurs il y a une trentaine de personnes qui lit ce topic actuellement et les serveurs saturent le mardi d'Apple store, la preuve qu'il est très attendu


----------



## dambo (15 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> C'est surtout qu'il y en a ici qui les attendent (et qui ont besoin) ces machines, pour les acheter, ce qui l'ensemble pas être ton cas



Il y a un noyau dur sur le topic ! Ca fera presque bizarre quand ils seront sortis (on squattera le topic "MBP early 2010" pendant une semaine ou deux, le temps de notre achat et puis pouf ... plus rien ! Va falloir créer le topic "Sevrage des impatients du MBP early 2010"


----------



## loudovitch (15 Février 2010)

MBP Friends in Force!!!


----------



## Hellix06 (15 Février 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> iLife demain, iWork la semaine prochaine et puis après, ça sera le renouvellement MacPro
> 
> Vous pouvez revenir dans un mois maintenant



Tu as oublié le renouvellement des macbook air juste après les mac pro :love:


----------



## flotow (15 Février 2010)

-------


----------



## daphone (15 Février 2010)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> -------



On ne sait pas comment il sera, mais la loi en informatique dicte qu'u e mise a jour est meilleure... Surtout pour une image comme Apple. Ensuite, la GMA, je me sens pas vraiment concerné car je vais prendre un 15 et a ce budget, une GMA... Apple c'est fini. Si les nouveaux modèles ne me plaisent pas, je prends l'ancien modèle bradé refurb ou en occaz tout simplement. T'en fais pas pour moi, je me prendrai une machine qui ME conviendra.


----------



## bartman (15 Février 2010)

le pire c'est si y a rien demain ^^ faudra attendre 1 semaine de plus


----------



## daphone (15 Février 2010)

Hi!

This is my first post on macrumors. But i´m a long time reader.

Macoteket is one of the biggest sellers of apple-related products in Sweden. I have been checking their site the last weeks for any sign of new Macbook Pro´s. Today when i Checked there were alot of new Macbook Pro´s that were not there last week.

I believe these are the new models!!!!!!!


bto MacBook Pro 13 2.26/4/250
13 615:-


bto MBP 15 2.66 128GB SSD
22 235:-

bto MBP 15 2.66 500/7200 AG
21 155:-

bto MBP 15 2.8 320/7200
21 455:-

BTO MBP 15 3.06 500/7200 AG
26 315:-

bto MBP 17 3.06 8GB 256GB SSD
40 735:-

BTO MBPro 15" 2.8GHz 256GB SSD
29 015:-

The prices are in Swedish kroner.

Here you can check for yourself
http://www.macoteket.se/ProductList.aspx?cat=1068

prix donné en couronnes suédoises...


----------



## MacSedik (15 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Il y a un noyau dur sur le topic ! Ca fera presque bizarre quand ils seront sortis (on squattera le topic "MBP early 2010" pendant une semaine ou deux, *le temps de notre achat et puis pouf* ... plus rien ! Va falloir créer le topic "Sevrage des impatients du MBP early 2010"



+1

et encore s'ils ne seront pas en délais de livraison de 2 ou 3 semaines comme les iMac...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h18 ----------




daphone a dit:


> I believe these are the new models!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> bto MacBook Pro 13 2.26/4/250
> ...



bah si ça se confirme, comme je le disais depuis le début il y'aura du SSD dans les MacBook Pro par défaut dans les modèles Haut de gamme!!! mais bon là je remarque qu'un 13" a disparu...


----------



## bartman (15 Février 2010)

arf j'espère que ce sera pas ça. un vieux C2D 2,26GHz, 4Go RAM et 250 Go SSD pour le 13" c'est moisi. Dans ces conditions autant prendre le mbp actuel.


----------



## daphone (15 Février 2010)

Je rêve en effet d'un MBP avec SSD, même 128go, juste pour les applis, système et bibliothèque principales (déjà super super étroit) avec tous les documents et fichiers sur disque dur 500 en USB2 a coté


----------



## dambo (15 Février 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> +1
> 
> et encore s'ils ne seront pas en délais de livraison de 2 ou 3 semaines comme les iMac...
> 
> ...


Surtout qu'on dirait bien des fréquences de C2D ... le 13" par exemple est seulement cadencé à 2,26, soit l'entrée de gamme en ce moment :mouais: C'est vraiment bizarre ...


----------



## daphone (15 Février 2010)

bartman a dit:


> arf j'espère que ce sera pas ça. un vieux C2D 2,26GHz, 4Go RAM et 250 Go SSD pour le 13" c'est moisi. Dans ces conditions autant prendre le mbp actuel.



T'es mignon, enlève "SSD" de ton post, ça serait tropinteressant sinon!


----------



## MacSedik (15 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Surtout qu'on dirait bien des fréquences de C2D ... le 13" par exemple est seulement cadencé à 2,26, soit l'entrée de gamme en ce moment :mouais: C'est vraiment bizarre ...



Oui en plus il y'a pas mal de 15" là dedans. je pense que c'est un fake, ou que le magasin suédois en question fait des promo avec modèle "sur-vitaminés".


----------



## bartman (15 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> T'es mignon, enlève "SSD" de ton post, ça serait tropinteressant sinon!



mdr si j'enlève le SSD alors le mbp devient un mb normal


----------



## MacSedik (15 Février 2010)

tout a fait si t'enlèves le SSD c'est le MBP basique...


----------



## daphone (15 Février 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> Oui en plus il y'a pas mal de 15" là dedans. je pense que c'est un fake, ou que le magasin suédois en question fait des promo avec modèle "sur-vitaminés".



Je penche pour la seconde option car le mbp 13 de base a un DD de 160go, pour le reste même fréquence cpu c2d et SSD facilement installable en option (et facturé en conséquence)
pour moi c'est pas des gammes Apple officielles mais custom


----------



## Hellix06 (15 Février 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> Oui en plus il y'a pas mal de 15" là dedans. je pense que c'est un fake, ou que le magasin suédois en question fait des promo avec modèle "sur-vitaminés".



T'as tout compris . Franchement je viens de regarder le lien... elle est où la nouveauté? Le 3.06Ghz existe déjà tout comme les autres configurations sur l'Apple Store en ligne...
Quelqu'un peut-il m'éclairer?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2010)

Avec l'indication BTO, y'a pas vraiment de doute non plus 
Le truc à remarquer, c'est surtout que l'image qui est utilisée pour les fonds d'écran est nouvelle.

P.S : on est les meilleurs


----------



## daphone (15 Février 2010)

Grosse promo sur MacMall qui finit...ce soir
http://www.macmall.com/home


----------



## MacSedik (15 Février 2010)

Juste une remarque, en Suède, les MacBook pro sont très chers comme même, 1519 le 13" 2,53 GHz contre 1399 en France!!!! (mais bon je pense que le Pouvoir d'achat y est supérieur qu'en France )


----------



## loudovitch (15 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Grosse promo sur MacMall qui finit...ce soir
> http://www.macmall.com/home


ouhhh toi je sens que tu penses à quelque chose..... Allez dis-le


----------



## daphone (15 Février 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> Juste une remarque, en Suède, les MacBook pro sont très chers comme même, 1519 le 13" 2,53 GHz contre 1399 en France!!!! (mais bon je pense que le Pouvoir d'achat y est supérieur qu'en France )



Et le =$ de chez Apple, en France on a pas un meilleur pouvoir d'achat !


----------



## bartman (15 Février 2010)

d'un autre côté aux US il est à 1499$ soit 1102&#8364;. Toujours les mêmes qui sont les pigeons. Mais je suis quand même content d'apprendre qu'il y a pire que nous 



> Et le &#8364;=$ de chez Apple, en France on a pas un meilleur pouvoir d'achat !


y a pas que Apple qui fait ça malheureusement.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2010)

C'est le Brésil qui a la plus grosse différence de prix entre le tarif US et le tarif local, pas la Suède. Désolé


----------



## daphone (15 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> ouhhh toi je sens que tu penses à quelque chose..... Allez dis-le



Je ne pense finalement a rien... Simple coïncidence ou faible élément pour demain. MacMall a déjà fait cette promo ya 3 semaines et la promo
concerne tous les produits Apple presque.. Peut être ils veulent anticiper et écouler?


----------



## _Panamac_ (15 Février 2010)

et en suisse une promo étudiante a priori très intéressante dure jusqu'au 7 mars.

je crois que la MAJ ne sera effective qu'à la mi-mars du coup.

un peu dégouté je suis...


----------



## MacSedik (15 Février 2010)

j'allais le dire eseldorm!!! l'autre jour je suis tombé sur une vidéo d'un brésilien qui se plaignait des prix des machines pommés. pauvres Brésiliens...


----------



## shenrone (15 Février 2010)

Bon en gros rien de neuf, même les rumeurs de Macbidouille se sont tus apparemment...
...encore une semaine que certain se branle dans le vent...


----------



## HAL-9000 (15 Février 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> ..encore une semaine que certain*S* se branle*NT* dans le vent...



Dont toi


----------



## pumauer (15 Février 2010)

Je reste sur mon pronostic, et pas avant fin février : 

1° Ipad, 500 à 800 euros environ
2° MBP 13", 2 go, HDD 320, i3, 1150 euros
3° MBP 13", 4 go, HDD 250, i3, 1400 euros
4° MBA-1
5° MBP 15", 4 go, HDD 250, i5, 1600 euros
6° MBA-2
7° MBP 15", 4 go, HDD 320, i5, 1800 euros
8° MBP 15", 8 go (!), HDD 500, i7, 2000 euros.


----------



## shenrone (15 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Dont toi


Merci Bernard, mais non je ne passe pas mes journées sur ce post à lire et à poster les rumeurs du cousin de la tante du frére du père de l'arrière grand père du voisin qui boss chez Best Buy.
Dans la mesure ou personne ne sait rien, autant patienter sagement


----------



## kerflous (15 Février 2010)

Mardi approche, les esprits s'échauffent (pour rien:love


----------



## dambo (15 Février 2010)

Bonne soirée tout le monde je m'en vais devant Star Wars 
A demain, je serai là à 12h30 pour la fermeture du store


----------



## HAL-9000 (15 Février 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Merci Bernard



De rien mon petit bonhomme... Aller, va au dodo demain tu as école :sleep:


----------



## shenrone (15 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> De rien mon petit bonhomme... Aller, va au dodo demain tu as école :sleep:



Dis moi tu pollue juste pour augmenter ton nombre de poste ou tu fait partie du quota de boulet du forum?

Mais puisque l'un d'entre nous doit faire preuve de plus de maturité, je me retire...


----------



## Tox (15 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Bonne soirée tout le monde je m'en vais devant Star Wars



Pas de doute, tu aimes la science-fiction


----------



## iZiDoR (15 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Et le &#8364;=$ de chez Apple, en France on a pas un meilleur pouvoir d'achat !



ouais enfin ça me fait bien rire...
Renseigne toi du cours actuel avant de dire ça... Comme c'est parti, dans 2 mois 1&#8364;=1$...
Et là qui va crier au scandale......


----------



## xao85 (15 Février 2010)

Ça sent pas bon pr demain... Aucune rumeur... Snif!


----------



## gildas1 (15 Février 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Dis moi tu pollue juste pour augmenter ton nombre de poste ou tu fait partie du quota de boulet du forum?
> 
> Mais puisque l'un d'entre nous doit faire preuve de plus de maturité, je me retire...



je veux pas prendre sa defense, mais à mes yeux si il souhaite augmenter son nbre de posts ou jouer au boulet comme tu l'indiques je vois pas où ailleurs il pourrait le faire, 
car depuis que je lis les posts de ce thread, c'est bien de la perte de tps a 95%, car j'ai beau lire en long et en travers, tous le monde est d'accord sur le fait que passer en iX serait le pied, mais je sais vraiment pas si poster ce souhait 20 fois par page apporte de la valeur ajoutée...

Peut être est ce ce que l'on appelle le phenomene de pensée positive, peut être qd le repetant tellement de fois, si un mec de chez la pomme passe par ici, il pourrait se dire que c'est peut etre pas con comme idée, et qu'au final on retrouve des iX sur nos MBP! 


Il en est de meme sur le fait que c'est nul lorsqu'apple ajoute ceci ou cela ou lorsqu'il enleve ceci ou cela, mais faut bien reconnaitre que vous continuez à acheter quoi qu'ils fassent! 
Si cela posait de gros pbs vous passeriez chez un concurent! 
tout comme le tarif, bcp de personnes chouinent sur le fait que c'est cher, ouais ok mais c'est pas Mr JOBS qui vous oblige à acheter ses produits nan? :love:
si il avait fait vraiment des mauvais choix concernant l'ecran glossy, etc etc je me demande comment à l'heure actuel Apple ne s'est pas encore cassé la gueule, à l'opposé ils ont fait des benefices records au trimestre dernier! 

*par contre traiter quelqu'un de boulet ou de floodeur je vois pas en quoi c'est de la maturité *


----------



## daphone (15 Février 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> ouais enfin ça me fait bien rire...
> Renseigne toi du cours actuel avant de dire ça... Comme c'est parti, dans 2 mois 1=1$...
> Et là qui va crier au scandale......



Tu ne m'apprends rien:sleep:


----------



## loudovitch (15 Février 2010)

ouai moi aussi j'ai les boulettes! je le sens po...


----------



## daphone (15 Février 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> je veux pas prendre sa defense, mais à mes yeux si il souhaite augmenter son nbre de posts ou jouer au boulet comme tu l'indiques je vois pas où ailleurs il pourrait le faire,
> car depuis que je lis les posts de ce thread, c'est bien de la perte de tps a 95%, car j'ai beau lire en long et en travers, tous le monde est d'accord sur le fait que passer en iX serait le pied, mais je sais vraiment pas si poster ce souhait 20 fois par page apporte de la valeur ajoutée...
> 
> Peut être est ce ce que l'on appelle le phenomene de pensée positive, peut être qd le repetant tellement de fois, si un mec de chez la pomme passe par ici, il pourrait se dire que c'est peut etre pas con comme idée, et qu'au final on retrouve des iX sur nos MBP!
> ...



Hum...rien ne t'empeches de suivre ce topic. Il n'a pas vocation à être "utile", c'est un topic d'attente, de veille, de discussion sans plus. Beaucoup de personnes le suivent d'ailleurs.
"mais faut bien reconnaitre que vous continuez à acheter quoi qu'ils fassent! 
Si cela posait de gros pbs vous passeriez chez un concurent! "
==> Mais bien sûr, comme si on pouvait facilement passer d'un environnement à un autre comme ça.. Dans le monde des PC, on pourrait passer de Sony à Dell, d'Asus à HP que sais-je, car tu gardes Windows. Alors que chez Mac, il n'y a malheureusement que ce qu'ils proposent. Donc tu te retrouves pieds et poings liées et tu gueules quand il y a un truc qui ne va pas : réaction normale finalement. Achète toi une licence CS4 (juste ça) et final cut studio, et un mois après, passe sur PC, on rigolera un bon coup... 
Sinon pour l'écran Glossy, il est "théoriquement" et "profesionnellement" parlant moins bon que le matte screen. Cela n'a pas changé. Le glossy est plus tape à l'oeil, améliore le contraste du fait du rétroéclairage LED, propose une vitre, bref, s'attaque à un autre public et en tant qu'entreprise, ils ont bien fait de faire ce choix. Nous, nous payons désormais le mat 50

Bref, finalement, ta critique de ce topic n'est pas plus pertinente que ce même topic

Tu as encore le choix de partir de celui-ci, courage !


----------



## Lelouch (15 Février 2010)

Dites est ce que les nouvelles références de machines n'apparaissent pas quelques jours avant sur le net, annonçant ainsi leurs sorties?


----------



## HAL-9000 (15 Février 2010)

Daphone est possédé  :mouais:


----------



## loudovitch (15 Février 2010)

Lelouch a dit:


> Dites est ce que les nouvelles références de machines n'apparaissent pas quelques jours avant sur le net, annonçant ainsi leurs sorties?


Et non malheureusement pas avec apple!
C'est la grande surprise le jour même!


----------



## Lelouch (15 Février 2010)

A il me semblait qu'ils apparaissaient furtivement sur le net ou dans une mise a jour, via des références toujours un peu obscures:rateau:

Au passage
http://www.tekit.fr/test-microportable_5609-apple-macbook-pro-15-autonome-et-puissant.html


----------



## loudovitch (15 Février 2010)

Lelouch a dit:


> A il me semblait qu'ils apparaissaient furtivement sur le net ou dans une mise a jour, via des références toujours un peu obscures:rateau:
> 
> Au passage
> http://www.tekit.fr/test-microportable_5609-apple-macbook-pro-15-autonome-et-puissant.html


ça c'est le MBP actuel


----------



## Miikah (15 Février 2010)

Tout d'abord, bonsoir tout le monde 

Je vous rejoint dans cette attente interminable, mais selon moi, c'est pour demain. Je le sent bien... en tout cas je serai là a 12h30 (enfin s'ils ne changent pas d'habitude au niveau des horaires ) et j'espère que je ne serai pas déçu, tout comme vous tous qui l'attendez avec impatience!


----------



## daphone (15 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Daphone est possédé  :mouais:



Et c'est HAL qui me dit ça ! Monsieur sur son IBM


----------



## fxserafino (15 Février 2010)

Une petite question, on entend beaucoup parler en ce moment de la version 10.6.3 de Snow Leopard qui devrait sortir sous peu.
Mais est-il possible qu'Apple attende la mise a jour des MacBook Pro pour sortir la mise a jour de Snow Leopard ?


----------



## loudovitch (15 Février 2010)

Miikah a dit:


> Tout d'abord, bonsoir tout le monde
> 
> Je vous rejoint dans cette attente interminable, mais selon moi, c'est pour demain. Je le sent bien... en tout cas je serai là a 12h30 (enfin s'ils ne changent pas d'habitude au niveau des horaires ) et j'espère que je ne serai pas déçu, tout comme vous tous qui l'attendez avec impatience!


Cool ! bienvenue au club! Ca fait plaisir qu'il y en ait 1 qui le sente bien pour demain parce qu'il y en a pas beaucoup je pense qui y croient vraiment!! Envoie tes bonnes ondes à l'applestore!


----------



## HAL-9000 (15 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Et c'est HAL qui me dit ça ! Monsieur sur son IBM



Oui HAL c'est bien moi 
Sinon pendant que je te tiens, sais-tu s'il existe des logiciels MD sous Mac


----------



## Miikah (15 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> Cool ! bienvenue au club! Ca fait plaisir qu'il y en ait 1 qui le sente bien pour demain parce qu'il y en a pas beaucoup je pense qui y croient vraiment!! Envoie tes bonnes ondes à l'applestore!



Héhé merci! Il nous reste plus qu'à espérer et à attendre. Par contre, je sais pas si les nouveaux MBP seront disponibles dès leur annonce... avec le model actuel, une fois l'annonce passée, on pouvait aller en acheter. J'espère que ça sera toujours le cas, car je ne me verrai pas attendre 2 semaines ou 1 mois ou quelque chose comme ça en plus!


----------



## macdani (15 Février 2010)

la nouvelle boite pour laquelle je travaille et d'accord pour m'octroyer en plus de mon fixe, un MBP17":love:
Je devrais être ravis, mais non!:rateau:
 Je ne veux pas avoir un MBP17" si d'ici peu il va y en avoir un nouveau...:hein:
Je sais c'est l'éternel problème, il y en aura toujours un nouveau et blablabla...
Mais avouez que ce serait vraiment stupide de ne pas pouvoir patienter, vous ne trouvez pas?
Quoi faire???!:mouais:


----------



## Miikah (15 Février 2010)

fxserafino a dit:


> Une petite question, on entend beaucoup parler en ce moment de la version 10.6.3 de Snow Leopard qui devrait sortir sous peu.
> Mais est-il possible qu'Apple attende la mise a jour des MacBook Pro pour sortir la mise a jour de Snow Leopard ?



Sincèrement, je ne pense pas, dans la mesure ou lorsqu'on achète par exemple un MacBook, il est livré avec la 10.6.1 et non pas la 10.6.2. Je pense qu'ils ne s'en soucient pas. A mon avis, toute cette attente c'est plutôt un choix stratégique, ils doivent savoir quand ces nouveaux MBP auront le plus de chance d'être bien vendus..

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h53 ----------




macdani a dit:


> la nouvelle boite pour laquelle je travaille et d'accord pour m'octroyer en plus de mon fixe, un MBP17":love:
> Je devrais être ravis, mais non!:rateau:
> Je ne veux pas avoir un MBP17" si d'ici peu il va y en avoir un nouveau...:hein:
> Je sais c'est l'éternel problème, il y en aura toujours un nouveau et blablabla...
> ...



Je pense très sincèrement que tu devrai attendre. Ce n'est plus qu'une question de jours.


----------



## daphone (15 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Oui HAL c'est bien moi
> Sinon pendant que je te tiens, sais-tu s'il existe des logiciels MD sous Mac



Tu veux faire quoi avec tes MD et ton Mac ? Si c'est pour du transfert Net-MD, depuis SonicStage avec sa merde sans nom et son impossibilité de rapatrier en USB ses enregistrements (droits d'auteur qu'ils disaient..). Je ne sais pas pour le Hi-MD par contre. Ça doit être pareil. Sinon le mieux est de fonctionner en entrée ligne sortie ligne, si possible numérique via toslink. Mais bon capture et enregistrement à 1X quoi ! J'utilise perso une MXD-D3 branchée à ma console


----------



## kerflous (15 Février 2010)

> J'espère que ça sera toujours le cas, car je ne me verrai pas attendre 2 semaines ou 1 mois ou quelque chose comme ça en plus!


t'auras pas cet hypothétique nouveau MBP avant 1 moi et demi-2 mois au moins...

Je pense pas qu'il sera annoncé avant Mars donc..



> Mais avouez que ce serait vraiment stupide de ne pas pouvoir patienter, vous ne trouvez pas?


Oui et non. Si tu n'as pas besoin de la dernière technologie, et que tu es vraiment impatient, le MBP actuel te donnera pleine satisfaction.

Maintenant, si il n'y a pas d'urgence autant attendre effectivement


----------



## iZiDoR (15 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Tu ne m'apprends rien:sleep:



Si je t'apprends rien pourquoi tu dis ça: 



daphone a dit:


> Et le =$ de chez Apple, en France on a pas un meilleur pouvoir d'achat !





Mémoire d'un poisson rouge ou mauvaise foi ????


----------



## daphone (15 Février 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Si je t'apprends rien pourquoi tu dis ça:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je dis ça car la conversion d'Apple n'a rien à voir avec le cours de la monnaie. Donc Euro fort ou faible, c'est la même pour eux..


----------



## macdani (15 Février 2010)

Miikah a dit:


> Je pense très sincèrement que tu devrai attendre. Ce n'est plus qu'une question de jours.



je sais, va falloir que je trouve un prétexte pour pas que ça passe par un caprice...:rose:


----------



## loudovitch (15 Février 2010)

c'est fou la difference comme on etait tous au taquet la semaine derniere!  
et là bah plus personne y croit, c'est tristounet tout ça!


----------



## MacSedik (15 Février 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Ça sent pas bon pr demain... Aucune rumeur... Snif!



je dirais plutôt le calme avant la tempête... de messages de déception sur le forum demain..


----------



## Dr Troy (15 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Et le =$ de chez Apple, en France on a pas un meilleur pouvoir d'achat !



Nan mais en France les prix sont affichés TTC contrairement aux prix affichés aux USA (vu que les taxes varient en fonctions des Etats et des villes).


----------



## HAL-9000 (15 Février 2010)

Dr Troy a dit:


> Nan mais en France les prix sont affichés TTC contrairement aux prix affichés aux USA (vu que les taxes varient en fonctions des Etats et des villes).



Oui oui


----------



## MacSedik (15 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Oui oui



tu n'as pas l'air convaincu! cher Hal.


----------



## HAL-9000 (15 Février 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> tu n'as pas l'air convaincu! cher Hal.



Si si


----------



## Dr Troy (16 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Oui oui



Je ne dis pas que ça justifie la différence de conversion, mais retire pratiquement 20% du prix en Euro et la différence ce fait déjà bien moins sentir.

En tout cas tu reflètes bien l'intérêt de ce sujet, pas celui de ton pseudo malheureusement.


----------



## Rom33 (16 Février 2010)

Bonsoir à tous.


Petite présentation pour mon premier message sur macge. J'ai eu l'occasion d'essayer un mac pour la première fois il y a quatre ans et l'idée d'en avoir un est toujours restée dans un coin de ma tête. Je me décide maintenant que j'ai amorti mon VAIO (qui tourne toujours parfaitement d'ailleurs). J'attends donc comme vous de voir ce que va donner la prochaine version.


Quid du 13 pouces: qu'elle pourrait-être la stratégie d'Apple sur ce produit qui est le plus vendu des mbp? Pour être crédibles commercialement, ils doivent augmenter les performances donc c'est minimum du i5 2,4GHz mais dans ce cas ça laisse une trop faible possibilité d'évolution de la gamme jusqu'au 17 pouces! Et concernant la partie graphique, pensez-vous qu'Apple va forcer Intel à intégrer la 9400M ou bien va-t-elle enfin installer une carte graphique dédiée?


Pour ma part j'ai du mal à comprendre la stratégie consistant à lier la puissance avec la taille. Quel est l'intérêt de limiter à ce point les performances du 13 pouces?


En tout cas il ne faut pas compter sur une sortie demain, rien ne bouge.


----------



## fxserafino (16 Février 2010)

Miikah a dit:


> Sincèrement, je ne pense pas, dans la mesure ou lorsqu'on achète par exemple un MacBook, il est livré avec la 10.6.1 et non pas la 10.6.2. Je pense qu'ils ne s'en soucient pas. A mon avis, toute cette attente c'est plutôt un choix stratégique, ils doivent savoir quand ces nouveaux MBP auront le plus de chance d'être bien vendus..
> 
> Non mais je ne parle pas forcement de la version dans l'ordinateur, mais du contenu même de la version 10.6.3 qui pourrait comporter des indices sur des nouveautés hardware des nouveaux MacBook Pro, et peut être même design, avec des représentation de l'ordinateur ...


----------



## divoli (16 Février 2010)

Rom33 a dit:


> Quid du 13 pouces: qu'elle pourrait-être la stratégie d'Apple sur ce produit qui est le plus vendu des mbp? Pour être crédibles commercialement, ils doivent augmenter les performances donc c'est minimum du i5 2,4GHz mais dans ce cas ça laisse une trop faible possibilité d'évolution de la gamme jusqu'au 17 pouces! Et concernant la partie graphique, pensez-vous qu'Apple va forcer Intel à intégrer la 9400M ou bien va-t-elle enfin installer une carte graphique dédiée?
> 
> Pour ma part j'ai du mal à comprendre la stratégie consistant à lier la puissance avec la taille. Quel est l'intérêt de limiter à ce point les performances du 13 pouces?



Concernant la partie graphique, c'est de mon point de vue un des principaux points d'interrogation, on en a plusieurs fois parlé. Le chipset imposé par Intel déplait à Apple, on le sait, de part ses piètres performances et du fait qu'il ne soit pas compatible OpenCL. Et en même temps, je n'imagine pas Intel faire une exception pour Apple en lui laissant le choix d'intégrer un autre chipset, ce serait problématique par rapport aux autres marques (de PC) et à leur clientèle.
Ce qui me parait possible, c'est de rajouter une CG à mémoire dédiée. Il en existe qui consomment peu, et la nouvelle plateforme processeur consomme également peu. Donc ça me parait possible de faire cela sans que ça entraine des problèmes de surchauffe et un deuxième ventilo à rajouter, comme je l'ai lu quelques pages avant. Pas plus que cela n'entrainera des pertes réelles d'autonomie, puisqu'il y aura cette bascule entre CG et chipset comme pour les 15" et 17".

Perso, j'ai toujours considéré le MBP 13" comme un MB revisité, issu du "vas-y-que-je-t'embrouille" initié par Apple au mois de juin dernier (il y a même certains journalistes ou pseudo-journalistes qui ont eu le culot à l'époque de dire que les tarifs des MBP avaient baissé de 600 euros, sans même nuancer). Il va falloir qu'Apple soit un peu plus cohérente.
Le PowerBook 12" était beaucoup plus proche des PowerBook 15" que des iBook. Alors que je trouve que les MBP 13" sont à mi-chemin entre leurs grands frères MBP 15" et le MB, une sorte de solution bâtarde en quelque sorte. Plus de cohérence consisterait à leur octroyer une CG à mémoire dédiée, ainsi qu'un traitement anti-reflet (qui consiste en fait à retirer cette cochonnerie de vitre, et avec un écran mat), au moins en option.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Concernant la partie graphique, c'est de mon point de vue un des principaux points d'interrogation, on en a plusieurs fois parlé. Le chipset imposé par Intel déplait à Apple, on le sait, de part ses piètres performances et du fait qu'il ne soit pas compatible OpenCL. Et en même temps, je n'imagine pas Intel faire une exception pour Apple en lui laissant le choix d'intégrer un autre chipset, ce serait problématique par rapport aux autres marques (de PC) et à leur clientèle.
> Ce qui me parait possible, c'est de rajouter une CG à mémoire dédiée. Il en existe qui consomment peu, et la nouvelle plateforme processeur consomme également peu. Donc ça me parait possible de faire cela sans que ça entraine des problèmes de surchauffe et un deuxième ventilo à rajouter, comme je l'ai lu quelques pages avant. Pas plus que cela n'entrainera des pertes réelles d'autonomie, puisqu'il y aura cette bascule entre CG et chipset comme pour les 15" et 17".
> 
> Perso, j'ai toujours considéré le MBP 13" comme un MB revisité, issu du "vas-y-que-je-t'embrouille" initié par Apple au mois de juin dernier (il y a même certains journalistes ou pseudo-journalistes qui ont eu le culot à l'époque de dire que les tarifs des MBP avaient baissé de 600 euros, sans même nuancer). Il va falloir qu'Apple soit un peu plus cohérente.
> Le PowerBook 12" était beaucoup plus proche des PowerBook 15" que des iBook. Alors que je trouve que les MBP 13" sont à mi-chemin entre leurs grands frères MBP 15" et le MB, une sorte de solution bâtarde en quelque sorte. Plus de cohérence consisterait à leur octroyer une CG à mémoire dédiée, ainsi qu'un traitement anti-reflet (qui consiste en fait à retirer cette cochonnerie de vitre, et avec un écran mat), au moins en option.


Merci pour ta clairvoyance


----------



## benoit333 (16 Février 2010)

salut a tous je suis comme la plupart d'entre vous j'attend moi aussi les macbook pro je me poser une question  et t-il normal que leurs délai d'expedition soit de 24h il me semble qu'il a diminué non?


----------



## loudovitch (16 Février 2010)

http://www.mac4ever.com/news/51914/...eaux_produits_apple_les_macbook_pro_arrivent/

Quand même des petites infos...


----------



## xao85 (16 Février 2010)

Et le pire si ils sortent, je serai en stage! (je fais 13H30 - 20H30) Personne pour m'envoyer les configues?


----------



## loudovitch (16 Février 2010)

Je pense pas pour aujourd'hui mon ami! Tu pourra faire ton stage tranquilou va


----------



## Paradise (16 Février 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Et le pire si ils sortent, je serai en stage! (je fais 13H30 - 20H30) Personne pour m'envoyer les configues?



ils sortent pas  mais si tu le souhaite send moi ton tel en MP


----------



## Dr Troy (16 Février 2010)

En tout cas on n'aura pas la fausse joie de la fermeture pour enlever la St Valentin, ça a déjà été fait hier. Comme quoi les "we'll be back soon" sont bien une manoeuvre marketing.

Pour l'absence de rumeurs, tant mieux, ça évite les fausses joies


----------



## rexet (16 Février 2010)

Tout le monde est en train de baisser les bras... même moi je commence à regarder les alternatives côté Windows


----------



## Galuz (16 Février 2010)

rexet a dit:


> Tout le monde est en train de baisser les bras... même moi je commence à regarder les alternatives côté Windows


Oui mais non, je veux switcher... 

Steve, tu fais ch....


----------



## Pouasson (16 Février 2010)

rexet a dit:


> Tout le monde est en train de baisser les bras... même moi je commence à regarder les alternatives côté Windows



Vous êtes incroyables quand même... tout ça pour 0,5 GHz de proco en plus, et un prix qui n'est même pas garanti d'être revu à la baisse? ... 

Si vous voulez switcher/changer de machine, et que vous en avez *besoin là tout de suite*, faites le! 

Si c'est pas urgent et que vous pouvez attendre, c'est donc que... (attention lapalissade) vous avez la possibilité d'attendre (et de façon plus explicite, d'arrêter de vous plaindre de la non apparition d'un hypothétique produit...). 

Les MBP sont très biens en l'état heing... ils vont pas devenir des Mac Pro portables du jour au lendemain, et pour ceux qui disent ne pas vouloir acheter, aujourd'hui, un matériel déjà "obsolète".. hého, faut se réveiller, chez Apple, ça sera toujours obsolète d'un point de vue composants/prix (notamment au niveau graphique)... donc aujourd'hui ou demain, y'en aura toujours pour se plaindre.


Merdalors.


----------



## Galuz (16 Février 2010)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Les MBP sont très biens en l'état heing...


Non, les 15" ont une résolution de m......
Et je veux un 15".


----------



## bullrottt (16 Février 2010)

Le store va pas tarder à fermer alors ?
d ici quelque heure nous serons fixé...
sinon bah faudra attendre attendre mardi prochain...


----------



## Rom33 (16 Février 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse Divoli. Donc au final, Apple n'a pas vraiment d'autre choix que d'installer une carte graphique dédiée, voilà qui est plutôt ne bonne nouvelle.

Reste à savoir comment ils vont étager correctement leur gamme avec seulement 3 processeurs.

Ne vous découragez pas dans l'attente, il y a de très fortes probabilités que ça sorte d'ici fin mars.


----------



## xao85 (16 Février 2010)

Oui c'est vrai que même si le store ferme, ce n'est pas dit que ça soit pour les macbook pro! :rateau:


----------



## Dr Troy (16 Février 2010)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Les MBP sont très biens en l'état heing...


 C'est loin d'être l'avis de tout le monde, perso les 0,5 Ghz en plus et les 70Go de disque je m'en contre-fou aussi, mais devoir fermer une session pour basculer d'une CG à l'autre, on a connu mieux, de même pour la résolution de l'écran comme dit plus haut. 

J'achète pas un Mac tous les ans, donc j'aimerais bien que mon investissement soit un peu plus rentable.


----------



## Rom33 (16 Février 2010)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Vous êtes incroyables quand même... tout ça pour 0,5 GHz de proco en plus, et un prix qui n'est même pas garanti d'être revu à la baisse? ...


Je suis d'accord avec toi, il faut arrêter les plaintes, cependant ce qui est attendu lors de cette mise à jour est tout sauf une accélération de la fréquence du processeur. De plus une mise à jour implique forcément une baisse du prix de l'ancien modèle.


----------



## Lelouch (16 Février 2010)

Le store ferme vers quelle heure (si il ferme)?:rateau:


----------



## MacSedik (16 Février 2010)

dans l'aprem vers 14H 15H, enfin c'est les horaires qui reviennent.


----------



## xao85 (16 Février 2010)

Nan ça ses horaires d'ouvertures, il ferme entre 12 et 13h... Mais plus proche de 12h. La semaine dernière 12h30!


----------



## MacSedik (16 Février 2010)

Galuz a dit:


> Non, *les 15" ont une résolution de m.....*
> Et je veux un 15".



t'y vas un peu fort là !


----------



## v4lium (16 Février 2010)

Dr Troy a dit:


> J'achète pas un Mac tous les ans, donc j'aimerais bien que mon investissement soit un peu plus rentable.


 
Comment definit-on la "rentabilité" d'un investissement en matériel info ?

Moi je suis comme toi, je vais en acheter un dès qu'ils sortent mais j'attends car il devra me faire 3 ou 4 ans... alors autant prendre la dernière version disponible... plutôt que de prendre une machine qui sera déjà plus au catalogue dans 2 mois.

Ok mon post ne fait pas avancer le chmiliblik (bref le débat), 
...et je note comme d'autres, avec amusement l'écart en termes de ferveur entre deux mardi successifs... (moi ca m'empeche pas de faire des passages réguliers sur le store tous les mardi cela dit )


----------



## Kinesam (16 Février 2010)

Ce serait trop génial si les MBP sortaient aujourd'hui !
Jpasse mon permis dans 1h et en sortant de la voiture jvais regarder l'Apple Store^^
Ptet qu'il ferme dans 10-15min?!?!?!


----------



## dambo (16 Février 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> t'y vas un peu fort là !


Non je suis assez d'accord !
Chez HP on trouve certains 15" en Full HD 1920x11050 !
Pour les marques pro, c'est souvent du 1680x1050 (the best je trouve)
Alors du 1440x900 ... c'est souvent ce qui est mis au 13 ou 14" pour les gammes pro !

Le 1366x768, 1280x800 sur 15" ... c'est pour les gamme pour particulier  (samsung, toshiba...)

Et là on parle bien de MacBook *Pro* 
 Bon vivement la fermeture du store dans 10 minutes :rateau:


----------



## divoli (16 Février 2010)

Rom33 a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse Divoli. Donc au final, Apple n'a pas vraiment d'autre choix que d'installer une carte graphique dédiée, voilà qui est plutôt ne bonne nouvelle.



Du moins je le pense (ce n'est que mon avis), et surtout je l'espère. Ce serait effectivement une bonne nouvelle. On verra bien ce qu'Apple aura décidé, mais je suis très curieux de le savoir.


----------



## Galuz (16 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Non je suis assez d'accord !
> Chez HP on trouve certains 15" en Full HD 1920x11050 !
> Pour les marques pro, c'est souvent du 1680x1050 (the best je trouve)
> Alors du 1440x900 ... c'est souvent ce qui est mis au 13 ou 14" pour les gammes pro !
> ...


Exact 


(d'ailleurs, je viens de recevoir un catalogue Carrouf dans ma BAL, je confirme les résolutions HP...  )


----------



## divoli (16 Février 2010)

v4lium a dit:


> Moi je suis comme toi, je vais en acheter un dès qu'ils sortent mais j'attends car il devra me faire 3 ou 4 ans...



Voilà. Et après il faut s'y tenir.  Parce que quasiment à chaque révision il y a des évolutions intéressantes, et Apple est particulièrement douée pour susciter chez l'utilisateur l'envie de renouveler son matériel le plus souvent possible.


----------



## xao85 (16 Février 2010)

Bon comme je le pensais, c'est mort pour ce mardi!  À mardi prochain! :rateau:


----------



## divoli (16 Février 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Bon comme je le pensais, c'est mort pour ce mardi!  À mardi prochain! :rateau:



Saligaud !


----------



## loudovitch (16 Février 2010)

Encore 1 semaine...


----------



## MacSedik (16 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Voilà. Et après il faut s'y tenir.  Parce que quasiment à chaque révision il y a des évolutions intéressantes, et Apple est particulièrement douée pour susciter chez l'utilisateur l'envie de *renouveler son matériel le plus souvent possible*.



je suis bien d'accord sur ce point. ...et quand le portefeuille le permet.


----------



## chris37 (16 Février 2010)

il n'est que 12h35 soyez patient et si c'est pas aujourd'hui soyez très patient...


----------



## xao85 (16 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Saligaud !



Javais jamais vu le store fermé deux semaine de suite! Ca m'aurait franchement étonné!  

Même si j'esperai un petit peu!


----------



## bullrottt (16 Février 2010)

c est mort ... la semaine prochaine alors voire la semaine d'après ou la semaine suivante...


----------



## chris37 (16 Février 2010)

PS: Au moment de la fermeture du Store un de nos contact nous avait appris que les mises à jour ne seraient que logiciel et que pour les portables il faudrait attendre la semaine prochaine. La première moitié de son info s'est vérifiée 

Source macbiouille 
http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2010/02/09/aperture-3-est-annonce

Ce contact est vraiment bidon alors 
Peut être que le store va fermer vers 13h   ou pas


----------



## dambo (16 Février 2010)

12h49 .... je n'y crois plus vraiment


----------



## Miikah (16 Février 2010)

chris37 a dit:


> PS: Au moment de la fermeture du Store un de nos contact nous avait appris que les mises à jour ne seraient que logiciel et que pour les portables il faudrait attendre la semaine prochaine. La première moitié de son info s'est vérifiée
> 
> Source macbiouille
> http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2010/02/09/aperture-3-est-annonce
> ...



Je suis sur que c'était prévu comme ça mais qu'Apple a repoussé juste pour pas donner raison à ceux qui ont leaké l'information! 

Non plus sérieusement, ça se fait pas de jouer avec notre patience comme ça... j'en ai marre d'attendre.. encore une semaine de plus... pff


----------



## divoli (16 Février 2010)

J'ai le vague souvenir qu'il avait fermé une fois à 15 heures.


----------



## bullrottt (16 Février 2010)

Moi aussi j ai des contactes... oui oui j en ai ...
d'après mon ami steeve job qui est l ami du frère de la grand mère du voisin de la voisine de mon oncle, les macbook seraient mis à jour très rapidement avant juillet

c est sur...

Que tout ceux qui me veulent comme contacte me le demande :rateau:


----------



## MacSedik (16 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> J'ai le vague souvenir qu'il avait fermé une fois à 15 heures.



c'est ce que j'ai dis une page plus tôt... je crois qu'il faut attendre jusqu'à ce soir les gars.


----------



## Miikah (16 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> J'ai le vague souvenir qu'il avait fermé une fois à 15 heures.



Et moi j'ai le souvenir qu'aujourd'hui Apple ne nous ferra pas se plaisir


----------



## daphone (16 Février 2010)

Refurb plein en mac pro, macbook pro et macbook air...


----------



## Miikah (16 Février 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> c'est ce que j'ai dis une page plus tôt... je crois qu'il faut attendre jusqu'à ce soir les gars.



On va tous péter une pile jusqu'à ce soir. Heureusement que le forum est là pour nous occuper tout en solidarité lol :rateau:


----------



## melaure (16 Février 2010)

Ha les nioubs !

Hé bien moi j'ai besoin d'un MBP pour mon beau-frère pour le WE prochain, je ne vais pas attendre 6 mois pour en plus être bêta testeur d'une rev1 ...


----------



## chris37 (16 Février 2010)

On sera fixer vers 15-16h avant sa faut pas hésitez a regarder si sa ferme 
petite question a chaque renouvellement des mbp c'est rupture de stock direct ou si on commande 1 semaine après la sortie il y 'a toujours des mbp dispo


----------



## daphone (16 Février 2010)

Bon ça sera pour le 23 hein... L'anniversaire de S.Jobs étant le 24


----------



## divoli (16 Février 2010)

Miikah a dit:


> On va tous péter une pile jusqu'à ce soir. Heureusement que le forum est là pour nous occuper tout en solidarité lol :rateau:


Si le store ne ferme pas d'ici 15 h 00 - 15 h 30, c'est cuit, ça reporte à mardi prochain. :rateau:


----------



## daphone (16 Février 2010)

Je me rappelle que lors d'une dernière keynote où je ne sais plus, j'avai lu et entendu cela quelque part que Steve Jobs avait bien dit que "les prochains macs seront un bond en avant" un truc comme ça, je ne trouve plus la formule exacte... Il serait peut être temps de la retrouver car on l'attends au tournant !


----------



## xao85 (16 Février 2010)

J'ai aussi ce souvenir mais en général c'est vraiment vers 12h...


----------



## arrakiss (16 Février 2010)

Je suis déçu comme vous ! bien que la journée ne soit pas finie.
Chaque Mardi je me dis allez c'est peut être le bon !
Et chaque Mardi depuis quelques temps, c'est pas le bon.
Pourtant.
Je ne vais pas changer de config prochainement. Pas en 2010 en tout cas sauf si problème avec le mien.
Mais je sais pas leur technique de marketing arrive plus ou moins à me décharger de mon cerveau pendant quelques minutes tous les Mardi.
Heureusement pour moi, ma conscience reprend le dessus le plus souvent. Je suis fort. Je ne craquerai pas cette année car j'en ai pas besoin.
Mais je suis curieux de voir les nouvelles config'...


----------



## v4lium (16 Février 2010)

POur la déconne si j'étais chez Apple, je le fermerais rien que pour le fun...sans maj, rien...


----------



## Miikah (16 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Je me rappelle que lors d'une dernière keynote où je ne sais plus, j'avai lu et entendu cela quelque part que Steve Jobs avait bien dit que "les prochains macs seront un bond en avant" un truc comme ça, je ne trouve plus la formule exacte... Il serait peut être temps de la retrouver car on l'attends au tournant !



Pour l'instant on recule lol, et si il l'a annoncé comme étant un "bon en avant" ou quelque chose dans le style, je pense qu'on est pas prêts de les voir ces MBP. Une évolution "majeure" est toujours plus longue à voir le jour qu'une évolution mineure


----------



## divoli (16 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> j'avai lu et entendu cela quelque part que Steve Jobs avait bien dit que "les prochains macs seront un bond en avant" un truc comme ça, je ne trouve plus la formule exacte...


Ben parce qu'il s'était pris le pied dans le tapis, tout simplement.


----------



## Miikah (16 Février 2010)

v4lium a dit:


> POur la déconne si j'étais chez Apple, je le fermerais rien que pour le fun...sans maj, rien...



MDR tu veux t'attirer des foudres toi :hein::rateau:


----------



## daphone (16 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Ben parce qu'il s'était pris le pied dans le tapis, tout simplement.



 Allez Hop, processeur A6 et A8 pour tout le monde


----------



## dambo (16 Février 2010)

Ah y est c'est fermé 
Suffisait d'attendre un peu :rateau:







































Naaaannn j'avais juste envie de faire la blague, on s'en lasse pas je trouve


----------



## arrakiss (16 Février 2010)

un bon en avant de 3 mois d'attente de plus ?


----------



## divoli (16 Février 2010)

J'imagine bien le gars qui se pointe sur ce topic, et qui doit se taper les 1200 posts (dont 90 % de c*nneries). 

Surtout que d'ici mardi prochain, il y en aura 100 de plus, si rien n'est annoncé aujourd'hui...


----------



## dambo (16 Février 2010)

arrakiss a dit:


> un bon en avant de 3 mois d'attente de plus ?



De toute façon il est obligé de dire que ce sera un bond en avant ! Il va pas dire " les prochains Mac seront un peu mieux mais sans plus" 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h11 ----------




divoli a dit:


> J'imagine bien le gars qui se pointe sur ce topic, et qui doit se taper les 1200 posts (dont 90 % de c*nneries).
> 
> Surtout que d'ici mardi prochain, il y en aura 100 de plus, si rien n'est annoncé aujourd'hui...



Encore ça va ... on nous a fermé le topic "MacBook janvier-février" ! Sinon on serait à 250 pages là ... pauvres lecteurs :rateau:


----------



## daphone (16 Février 2010)

Bon ben a la semaine prochaine quoi !

ça commence à faire long pour les macbook pro, les mac pro, les macbook air, iWork 10 et iLife 10 et j'en passe... JE commence sérieusement a détester leur iPad qui me semble t-il les occupent essentiellement.

Même les derniers iMacs, fleurons "haut de gamme" Apple sont en perte de vente, à cause de configs encore sous Core2Duo, une mise à jour anticipée de toute la gamme en iX n'est pas à exclure dans les prochains mois (pas moi qui le dit ! ). La concurrence est déjà toute installée sur les iX et le grand public ne comprend pas cette différence de config


----------



## elliotr (16 Février 2010)

J'espère au moins que vous vous rendez compte à quoi vous êtes réduis..

On dirait que vous basez votre vie sur une mise à jour d'un processeur et 2/3 autres bricoles.

Vous avez que votre macbook pro dans la vie ? (je suis très sérieux)


----------



## divoli (16 Février 2010)

En tout cas, 78 personnes en train de lire actuellement ce topic.


----------



## elbrado (16 Février 2010)

Ou est passé OLALA ?


----------



## daphone (16 Février 2010)

elliotr a dit:


> J'espère au moins que vous vous rendez compte à quoi vous êtes réduis..
> 
> On dirait que vous basez votre vie sur une mise à jour d'un processeur et 2/3 autres bricoles.
> 
> Vous avez que votre macbook pro dans la vie ? (je suis très sérieux)



Quand on a son macbook comme unique outil de travail, j'ai envie de te dire oui


----------



## MacSedik (16 Février 2010)

Thats the question!! Elle a disparu...


----------



## Miikah (16 Février 2010)

elliotr a dit:


> J'espère au moins que vous vous rendez compte à quoi vous êtes réduis..
> 
> On dirait que vous basez votre vie sur une mise à jour d'un processeur et 2/3 autres bricoles.
> 
> Vous avez que votre macbook pro dans la vie ? (je suis très sérieux)



Et toi, dans la vie, tu n'as que ça a faire ? T'occuper des fesses des autres ?

C'est fou, sur tous les forums ya toujours quelqu'un pour essayer de faire Peter l'ambiance. Un vrai passionné peut sauter de joie pour une modification quasi invisible. On a pas que les MacBook pro dans la vie, ça s'appelle une passion, chacun a une passion...

Donc si la vue de gens qui se masturbent le cerveau t'irrite, je crois que personne ici ne te retient. On est dans notre delire, et on en est super contents  n'est-ce pas les gars?


----------



## Tox (16 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Quand on a son macbook comme unique outil de travail, j'ai envie de te dire oui


 
Vivre pour travailler ou travailler pour vivre ?


----------



## daphone (16 Février 2010)

http://www.apple.com/fr/macbookpro/

"La nouvelle famille Macbook Pro"

"La haute performance est désormais disponible en trois tailles : 13 pouces, 15 pouces et 17 pouces.
Le nouveau MacBook Pro offre une ingénierie de précision et une technologie avancée à tout le monde."

Mouais, ce texte commence à faire un peu vieux, et ils disent encore "nouvelle"
Haute performance avec des C2D, ouais bof... c'était le cas il y a quelques mois...


----------



## Fìx (16 Février 2010)

Miikah a dit:


> Et toi, dans la vie, tu n'as que ça a faire ? T'occuper des fesses des autres ?
> 
> C'est fou, sur tous les forums ya toujours quelqu'un pour essayer de faire Peter l'ambiance. Un vrai passionné peut sauter de joie pour une modification quasi invisible. On a pas que les MacBook pro dans la vie, ça s'appelle une passion, chacun a une passion...
> 
> Donc si la vue de gens qui se masturbent le cerveau t'irrite, je crois que personne ici ne te retient. On est dans notre delire, et on en est super contents  n'est-ce pas les gars?



C'est beau! :love:


----------



## freed201 (16 Février 2010)

on se demande qui est le plus mal dans sa peau.. celui qui tripe sur le macbook Pro ou celui qui critique celui qui tripe.. that is the question.. mais bon avec 100 pages, si on a pas compris que ce post etait plutôt un défouloir en attendant le prochain macbook pro.. ben c'est que vraiment on y mets pas du sien.. 


sinon j'ai juste une grosse espérance .. que dans le futur macbook pro 13' il y est encore le firewire ... sinon j'suis bon pour devoir soit acheter le 15, soit acheter une nouvelle carte son ...


----------



## daphone (16 Février 2010)

freed201 a dit:


> on se demande qui est le plus mal dans sa peau.. celui qui tripe sur le macbook Pro ou celui qui critique celui qui tripe.. that is the question.. mais bon avec 100 pages, si on a pas compris que ce post etait plutôt un défouloir en attendant le prochain macbook pro.. ben c'est que vraiment on y mets pas du sien..



exactement. Perso je ne suis pas intéressé par un sujet, je ne viens pas lire et encore moins "prendre le temps" de répondre. Justement je n'ai pas que ça a faire. Chacun ici a ses raisons d'attendre les MacBook pro 6 et ça ne se blâme pas.


----------



## jugnin (16 Février 2010)

Miikah a dit:


> Et toi, dans la vie, tu n'as que ça a faire ? T'occuper des fesses des autres ?
> 
> C'est fou, sur tous les forums ya toujours quelqu'un pour essayer de faire Peter l'ambiance. Un vrai passionné peut sauter de joie pour une modification quasi invisible. On a pas que les MacBook pro dans la vie, ça s'appelle une passion, chacun a une passion...



Ouais. La mienne, par exemple, c'est de casser l'ambiance chez les geeks boutonneux. Je suis dans mon délire, et j'en suis hyper content.


----------



## IVIedia (16 Février 2010)

salut à tous, je ne cache pas que j'attendais aussi comme la plupart d'entre vous


----------



## daphone (16 Février 2010)

MacMall vient de reporter leur promo jusqu'au 23, comme quoi finalement ils en savent pas plus, ils essayent juste d'anticiper...


----------



## jugnin (16 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> exactement. Perso je ne suis pas intéressé par un sujet, je ne viens pas lire et encore moins "prendre le temps" de répondre. Justement je n'ai pas que ça a faire. Chacun ici a ses raisons d'attendre les MacBook pro 6 et ça ne se blâme pas.



On blâme pas, on méprise. Faut être précis, hein.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Février 2010)

Bon j'attends toujours pour le futur MacBook Pro, d'après vous il va sortir quand et quelles seront les nouveautés ?


----------



## Sylow (16 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5393789 a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'attends toujours pour le futur MacBook Pro, d'après vous il va sortir quand et quelles seront les nouveautés ?



c'est une blague ?

ca fait plus d'un mois que sur le forum tout le monde se touche et on un début d'orgasme le mardi vers les 12h ! Je te conseil de lire les pages !


----------



## rexet (16 Février 2010)

freed201 a dit:


> on se demande qui est le plus mal dans sa peau.. celui qui tripe sur le macbook Pro ou celui qui critique celui qui tripe.. that is the question.. mais bon avec 100 pages, si on a pas compris que ce post etait plutôt un défouloir en attendant le prochain macbook pro.. ben c'est que vraiment on y mets pas du sien..
> 
> 
> sinon j'ai juste une grosse espérance .. que dans le futur macbook pro 13' il y est encore le firewire ... sinon j'suis bon pour devoir soit acheter le 15, soit acheter une nouvelle carte son ...


Idem, j'espère qu'ils ne lâcheront pas le Firewire sinon je suis bon pour revendre ma RME Fireface 800  !


----------



## chris37 (16 Février 2010)

petite question :
A chaque renouvellement des mbp c'est rupture de stock direct? ou si on commande une semaine après la sortie il y 'a toujours des mbp dispo car même si il sorte la semaine prochaine je pense me le prendre le 01 mars voila si certain étant présent lors de l'ancienne mise a jour des mbp avait eu beaucoup d'attente qu'il me tienne au courant.merci d'avance


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Février 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> plus d'un moi



Plus d'un toi ? j'ai du mal à imaginer


----------



## Sylow (16 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5393811 a dit:
			
		

> Plus d'un toi ? j'ai du mal à imaginer



le S a du glisser ^^

personne ne sait rien pour faire court !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Février 2010)

J'ai envoyé un mail à cousin du petit ami de ma tante qui travail chez Apple France afin d'avoir des news à ce sujet. Peut-être sait-il quelque chose.


----------



## baltazare (16 Février 2010)

ne vont ils pas attendre la sortie de l'ipad pour les nouveaux macbook???

-par ce que si ils sortent des "supers" macbook les indécis de l'ipad pourraient l'oublier et prendre le macbook...
-et tout ceux qui on acheté l'ipad et qui sont déçus pourraient se retourner sur  le nouveau macbook.. (double vente)..


----------



## gKatarn (16 Février 2010)

C'est bô


----------



## kerflous (16 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Ce serait trop génial si les MBP sortaient aujourd'hui !
> Jpasse mon permis dans 1h et en sortant de la voiture jvais regarder l'Apple Store^^
> Ptet qu'il ferme dans 10-15min?!?!?!



Mdr concentre toi sur ton permis et non sur un doux rêve

ça fait peur de lire des trucs pareils....le mec s'en cogne de son permis et ne pense qu'a un hypothétique ordinateur


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Février 2010)

Wahouuuuuuuuuu!!! J'ai reçu une réponse par mail, alors d'après les dires en internes à Apple France, les nouveaux MBP auraient un lecteur de cartes SD et ne seraient plus qu'équipé en USB.


----------



## Hellix06 (16 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> http://www.apple.com/fr/macbookpro/
> Mouais, ce texte commence à faire un peu vieux, et ils disent encore "nouvelle"
> Haute performance avec des C2D, ouais bof... c'était le cas il y a quelques mois...



En attendant, il me semble que tu ne voies pas plus loin que ton nombril. Dire que les C2D sont dépassés une belle connerie, surtout sur les portables. 
Je viens encore de faire un tour à la fnac et des PC qui ont des CD2 on en trouve pas des masses. Alors des iX en portable, j'en ai vu un seul (un i3), et le prix affiché en disait long. 
Par contre des Centrinos, coreduo, pentium et tout le reste il y en a à la pelle.

Sachant "qu'il y a quelques mois" les softs étaient les mêmes qu'aujourd'hui...

Faudrait arrêter de déconner, je vois vraiment pas pourquoi vous vous exitez sur des processeurs qui ne font gagner que quelques secondes sur de l'encodage de plusieurs dizaines de minutes. (Allez faire un tour sur PC impact, ils en parlent justement).
Quand au prix de ces processeurs, c'est bien loin de celui des core2duo actuels, alors n'espéraient pas avoir du iX dans un 13", là ou seul le iMac haut de gamme 27" a plus de 2000&#8364; à le droit à un i7 milieu/bas de gamme.

Les rêves ça va deux minutes, mais des fois ça paraît franchement riddicule. Le pire c'est que vous gueuleraient de plus belle si les futurs MBP n'en sont pas équipés, alors que vous aurez passé votre délire durant des mois sans que personne ne vous ait promis quoi que ce soit.

Et puis ça vous servira à quoi un i7? A flooder encore plus vite sur les forums pour MPB? Je suis même pas sur que le demi-quart des personnes ici utiliseront leur iX à 100%. Collez leur une étiquette i7 avec un core2duo à l'interieur et l'effet placébo/fanboy fera le reste.

Bonne journée quand même.


----------



## daphone (16 Février 2010)

Je ne vais pas prendre la peine de te répondre.. Je me suis assez répété a ce sujet. Les nouveaux MacBook sont censés être mieux et j'acheterai la machine qui répondra le mieux a mes besoins. Point.


----------



## kerflous (16 Février 2010)

Hé ho calmos. Personne t'empêche d'aimer les configs médiocres.:love:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Février 2010)

Je devrais avoir une photos des futurs MBP d'ici peu de temps... 'tain j'suis trop impatient... Je vais demander si je peux la diffuser.


----------



## Miikah (16 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5393898 a dit:
			
		

> Je devrais avoir une photos des futurs MBP d'ici peu de temps... 'tain j'suis trop impatient... Je vais demander si je peux la diffuser.



Mais arrêtes tes conneries, tu dis que de la m*****, dans ton precedent post tu dit qu'Apple integrera un slot SD mais c'est déjà le cas depuis 8 mois déjà. Alors si tu veux baratinner, vas y, mais tu perds ton temps, saches que les gens qui sont sur le forum sont pour la majorité bien renseignes sur la question des configs des machines actuelles. 

Je sais pas ce qu'il y a de drôle a sortir des connerie, certainement c'est histoire de se rendre intéressant, pour le coup c'est un gros fail.


----------



## W@M (16 Février 2010)

Miikah a dit:


> Mais arrêtes tes conneries, tu dis que de la m*****, dans ton precedent post tu dit qu'Apple integrera un slot SD mais c'est déjà le cas depuis 8 mois déjà. Alors si tu veux baratinner, vas y, mais tu perds ton temps, saches que les gens qui sont sur le forum sont pour la majorité bien renseignes sur la question des configs des machines actuelles.
> 
> Je sais pas ce qu'il y a de drôle a sortir des connerie, certainement c'est histoire de se rendre intéressant, pour le coup c'est un gros fail.



Powned 
Langsam cher Alsacien... ca ne reste que de l'humour !!!


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Février 2010)

Bon apparemment je peux mettre la tof en ligne, j'ai la confirmation de shuller.   

VOICI LE PROCHAIN MAC BOOK PRO


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2010)

Miikah a dit:


> Je sais pas ce qu'il y a de drôle a sortir des connerie, certainement c'est histoire de se rendre intéressant, pour le coup c'est un gros fail.



Oui, mais on écrit #FAIL, ça fait plus _in.
_On raconte autant de conneries que vous, sauf qu'elles ne tournent pas autour des nouveaux MBP, c'est tout 
Alors forcément, vous y êtes moins sensibles 

@vezoul : alors ça ne serait pas le nouveau port USB nouvelle génération ?


----------



## daphone (16 Février 2010)

Miikah a dit:


> Mais arrêtes tes conneries, tu dis que de la m*****, dans ton precedent post tu dit qu'Apple integrera un slot SD mais c'est déjà le cas depuis 8 mois déjà. Alors si tu veux baratinner, vas y, mais tu perds ton temps, saches que les gens qui sont sur le forum sont pour la majorité bien renseignes sur la question des configs des machines actuelles.
> 
> Je sais pas ce qu'il y a de drôle a sortir des connerie, certainement c'est histoire de se rendre intéressant, pour le coup c'est un gros fail.



Ignore, tout simplement!


----------



## freed201 (16 Février 2010)

j'ai honte mais Vezoul, tu m'as fait marré ..


Merci a toi


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Février 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> alors ça ne serait pas le nouveau port USB nouvelle génération ?



Si, le tout dernier où tu peux brancher de la RAM en direct pour ajouter de la puissance à la carte 3D ATI Rage avec 2 Mo de VRAM intégré (non dédiée forcément puisque c'est un produit Apple).    

Une merveille technologique que ce futur MBP... Où sont mes mouchoirs ?


----------



## l'écrit vain (16 Février 2010)

Il parait que le 13" pouce va disparaitre puisque le macbook la rattrapé.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Février 2010)

l'écrit vain a dit:


> Il parait que le 13" pouce va disparaitre puisque le macbook la rattrapé.



Oui j'ai aussi entendu dire que le Macbook ferait 11'53 au 100m alors que la version pro vieillissante peine à dépasser le 12'01 sur la même distance.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5393935 a dit:
			
		

> Si, le tout dernier où tu peux brancher de la RAM en direct pour ajouter de la puissance à la carte 3D ATI Rage avec 2 Mo de VRAM intégré (non dédiée forcément puisque c'est un produit Apple).
> 
> Une merveille technologique que ce futur MBP... Où sont mes mouchoirs ?


Du moment que les ATI sont de retours dans les Mac, je fermerai les yeux sur le modèle qui sera intégré 
Merci pour ta précieuse information.


----------



## l'écrit vain (16 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5393945 a dit:
			
		

> Oui j'ai aussi entendu dire que le Macbook ferait 11'53 au 100m alors que la version pro vieillissante peine à dépasser le 12'01 sur la même distance.



Tu racontes trop n'importe quoi toi


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5393945 a dit:
			
		

> Oui j'ai aussi entendu dire que le Macbook ferait 11'53 au 100m alors que la version pro vieillissante peine à dépasser le 12'01 sur la même distance.


Tu parles en version classique ou en version dopée ?
Non, parce que c'est important le dopage pour un processeur


----------



## l'écrit vain (16 Février 2010)

Mais sinon ils sortent aujourd'hui ou pas alors ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2010)

l'écrit vain a dit:


> Mais sinon ils sortent aujourd'hui ou pas alors ?


Je pense que tu peux ranger ta carte bancaire dans son étui pour au moins une semaine


----------



## Rom33 (16 Février 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> En attendant, il me semble que tu ne voies pas plus loin que ton nombril. Dire que les C2D sont dépassés une belle connerie, surtout sur les portables.
> Je viens encore de faire un tour à la fnac et des PC qui ont des CD2 on en trouve pas des masses. Alors des iX en portable, j'en ai vu un seul (un i3), et le prix affiché en disait long.
> Par contre des Centrinos, coreduo, pentium et tout le reste il y en a à la pelle.
> 
> ...



Plusieurs choses. 
-Qu'est-ce que tu as avec tes processeurs? C'est loin d'être le seul élément imporant dans un ordi.
-Pourquoi pas d'iX dans un 13''? A 1500&#8364; la bête on est en droit d'espérer une technologie récente. Et puis ça se fait bien sur PC donc c'est tout à fait possible.
-Qu'est-ce que tu prétends connaitre sur l'utilisation que les gens ont de leur ordi?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Février 2010)

Ils sortent précisément le 26 février parce que c'est le jour de la violette, nom de code du futur produit


----------



## l'écrit vain (16 Février 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> Je pense que tu peux ranger ta carte bancaire dans son étui pour au moins une semaine



C'est pour savoir, j'ai acheté un macbook la semaine dernière puisqu'on m'a dit à Saturn que le pro 13" pouces allait disparaître.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h29 ----------




			
				[Vezøul]Numerø41;5393961 a dit:
			
		

> Ils sortent précisément le 26 février parce que c'est le jour de la violette, nom de code du futur produit



C'est vrai ? comment tu sais ça ? à saturn ils m'ont dit qu'ils savaient pas.


----------



## Fìx (16 Février 2010)

l'écrit vain a dit:


> C'est vrai ? comment tu sais ça ? à saturn ils m'ont dit qu'ils savaient pas.



Attend, si il peut avoir des photos en exclusivité, il peut (et doit) aussi savoir ça!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2010)

Parce que de toute façon, les MBP étaient MB avant. Ils peuvent bien le revenir 
Au pire, t'achètera un sticker "Pro" à un prix délirant et tu auras un MB(P) "BTO" 

Pour la violette, je sais de source sure que Jobs aime le sirop de violette.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Février 2010)

l'écrit vain a dit:


> C'est pour savoir, j'ai acheté un macbook la semaine dernière puisqu'on m'a dit à Saturn que le pro 13" pouces allait disparaître.
> 
> C'est vrai ? comment tu sais ça ? à saturn ils m'ont dit qu'ils savaient pas.



Pfff à Saturn, par Jupiter, ils ne racontent que des rumeurs entendues au cafés du coin. Les miennes viennent de sources proche de l'affaire. De vendeurs agréés Apple qui se saoulent à la bière et ont un orthographe déplorable.


----------



## l'écrit vain (16 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5393970 a dit:
			
		

> Pfff à Saturn ils ne racontent que des rumeurs entendues au cafés du coin. Les miennes viennent de sources proche de l'affaire. De vendeurs agréés Apple qui se saoulent à la bière et ont un orthographe déplorable.



ouais c'est des conneries quoi


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2010)

C'est pas plutôt une orthographe déplorable ?
  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h36 ----------




l'écrit vain a dit:


> ouais c'est des conneries quoi


Vaut mieux raconter des conneries que d'y croire


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Février 2010)

C'était un hommage


----------



## l'écrit vain (16 Février 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> C'est pas plutôt une orthographe déplorable ?
> 
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h36 ----------
> ...



sauf que ceux qui viennent ici veulent des renseignements


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2010)

l'écrit vain a dit:


> sauf que ceux qui viennent ici veulent des renseignements


Le problème, c'est qu'il n'y en a pas.
A la limite, si tu veux essayer d'en avoir, vaut mieux parler anglais et aller sur les sites spécialisés que de rester ici :rateau:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Février 2010)

l'écrit vain a dit:


> sauf que ceux qui viennent ici veulent des renseignements



Alors attention, je te file ma source pour des renseignement ultra sérieux : numéros top secrets.


----------



## l'écrit vain (16 Février 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> Le problème, c'est qu'il n'y en a pas.
> A la limite, si tu veux des renseignements, vaut mieux parler anglais que de rester ici :rateau:



et toi, pourquoi tu restes ici alors


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2010)

l'écrit vain a dit:


> et toi, pourquoi tu restes ici alors


Parce que je suis déjà allé voir sur les sites spécialisé et que je sais qu'il n'y a rien. Je suis donc revenu ici.
Je perfectionne mon français ici sinon.
Une objection ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Février 2010)

Parce qu'il y trouve les renseignements qu'il cherche surement.


----------



## l'écrit vain (16 Février 2010)

vous m'énervez


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2010)

l'écrit vain a dit:


> vous m'énervez


Alors que nous, on est plein d'amour et de bonheur :love:
Tu vois, je trouve que ce n'est pas très correct de ta part. Tu ne partages pas beaucoup


----------



## daphone (16 Février 2010)

La mauvaise herbe pousse partout. Classique


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Février 2010)

Bon on se disperse là je trouve, restons dans le sujet.    

J'ai entendu dire par la mère michelle qu'avec le futur MBP il y aurait une application révolutionnaire qui permettrait entre autre de ne jamais louper la cuisson de ses pâtes ou de son riz nommé iLustucru et une version améliorée payante iLustucru Butcher.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> La mauvaise herbe pousse partout. Classique


D'ailleurs, pour l'enlever, suffit d'arracher


----------



## Sylow (16 Février 2010)

Elle a l'air bonne votre herbe, vous m'en donnerez un ptit peu ?


----------



## gKatarn (16 Février 2010)

Non


----------



## josselinco (16 Février 2010)

Après tout vu que le MBPro est censé être retardé, il n&#8217;est pas obligé de sortir un mardi ?

(L&#8217;espoir fait vivre...)


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Février 2010)

Boarf, je pense qu'il y en a assez pour tous. Allez papy, arrêtes de jouer l'enfant et prêtes un peu tes jouets.


----------



## gKatarn (16 Février 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> là ou seul le iMac haut de gamme 27" a plus de 2000&#8364; à le droit à un i7 milieu/bas de gamme.



1.979&#8364; très exactement et pour en avoir un, c'est une bombe 


Num, je te mUrdre


----------



## kurucome (16 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5393922 a dit:
			
		

> Bon apparemment je peux mettre la tof en ligne, j'ai la confirmation de shuller.
> 
> VOICI LE PROCHAIN MAC BOOK PRO


 

Tu m'as bien fait marrer 

J'espère juste une chose c'est qu'il n'y ait pas trop de pépins dans les prochains MBP... 

Allez je sors


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2010)

josselinco a dit:


> Après tout vu que le MBPro est censé être retardé, il n&#8217;est pas obligé de sortir un mardi ?
> 
> (L&#8217;espoir fait vivre...)


Il ne peux pas être retardé puisqu'il n'est pas annoncé


----------



## gKatarn (16 Février 2010)

çà a l'air trop dur à comprendre, le syndrôme OLALA! a encore frappé


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2010)

OLALA! c'est la nympho ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Février 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> OLALA! c'est la nympho ?



A son stade je ne sais pas si nympho est le terme exact.


----------



## gKatarn (16 Février 2010)

Névrosée serait plus exact.


----------



## elliotr (16 Février 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> En attendant, il me semble que tu ne voies pas plus loin que ton nombril. Dire que les C2D sont dépassés une belle connerie, surtout sur les portables.
> Je viens encore de faire un tour à la fnac et des PC qui ont des CD2 on en trouve pas des masses. Alors des iX en portable, j'en ai vu un seul (un i3), et le prix affiché en disait long.
> Par contre des Centrinos, coreduo, pentium et tout le reste il y en a à la pelle.
> 
> ...



Ça fait du bien de lire qqch de censé.


Ouaaaaa t'as vu moi j'ai un CORE I7 !!!! C'est trop fashion !!!! Arrêtez vous les gars sérieusment... ou alors plus ya de GHZ et plus vous avez la trique, je sais pas..


----------



## dambo (16 Février 2010)

elliotr a dit:


> Ça fait du bien de lire qqch de censé.
> 
> 
> Ouaaaaa t'as vu moi j'ai un CORE I7 !!!! C'est trop fashion !!!! Arrêtez vous les gars sérieusment... ou alors plus ya de GHZ et plus vous avez la trique, je sais pas..



Tu as bien raison ! Les GZH ne servent à rien ! 
Retourne donc sur un Pentium 2 voir un peu comment ça fait, puisque ça ne sert à rien 
Tu devais déjà tenir le même discours il y a 5 ans, lorsque les processeurs n'avaient qu'un seul coeur ... Faut évoluer un peu ! 

Bref, le problème n'est pas vraiment là. Les technologies avancent, et les prix de celles qui sont obsolètes ... baissent ! Le C2D est une vieille technologie (plus de 3 ans) et Apple le fait payer au prix fort ! On veut juste ne pas jeter de l'argent par les fenêtres dans un ordinateur qui "vaudra" 250 euros de moins dans 2 semaines ... tu comprends mieux comme ça ?


----------



## melaure (16 Février 2010)

elliotr a dit:


> Ça fait du bien de lire qqch de censé.
> 
> 
> Ouaaaaa t'as vu moi j'ai un CORE I7 !!!! C'est trop fashion !!!! Arrêtez vous les gars sérieusment... ou alors plus ya de GHZ et plus vous avez la trique, je sais pas..



Attendez ça fait 3 ans qu'Intel avance à pas d'escargot ...


----------



## Sylow (16 Février 2010)

elliotr a dit:


> Ça fait du bien de lire qqch de censé.
> 
> 
> Ouaaaaa t'as vu moi j'ai un CORE I7 !!!! C'est trop fashion !!!! Arrêtez vous les gars sérieusment... ou alors plus ya de GHZ et plus vous avez la trique, je sais pas..



c'était la modeil y a 5 ans de ca...mon AMD 2500M a passé la barre des 3ghz :love::love::love:, pendant 20 secondes apres il a cramé mais c'était trop bien ! 
:rateau::mouais:

Le pire dans tout ca c'est qu'on sait qu'ils seront équipés d'un i7 (haut de gamme 15 et 17), le plus intéressant reste la partie graphique et la connectique. 

Quand je regarde les PC portbles des autres je rigole quand je vois dessus

Intel cor de Duo
2048 DDR 3 !!!
9800 !!!
SD SLOT !!!

Que c'est moche..le mec soit se faire un kiff quand il allume son pc je sais pas...


----------



## fabnaute (16 Février 2010)

Bonjour,
Moi, voulant switcher d'un pc portable et ne voyant pas arriver les nouveaux MacBook Pro aujourd'hui, j'ai commandé l'actuel mbp.
On verra bien quand les nouveaux sortiront, mais bon la config actuelle me convient et c'est pas un iX un peu plus performant et quelques Go de plus sur un disque qui me feront mieux dormir la nuit...
En tout cas, sujet qui fait rire par moment !


----------



## Sylow (16 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Tu as bien raison ! Les GZH ne servent à rien !
> Retourne donc sur un Pentium 2 voir un peu comment ça fait, puisque ça ne sert à rien
> Tu devais déjà tenir le même discours il y a 5 ans, lorsque les processeurs n'avaient qu'un seul coeur ... Faut évoluer un peu !
> 
> Bref, le problème n'est pas vraiment là. Les technologies avancent, et les prix de celles qui sont obsolètes ... baissent ! Le C2D est une vieille technologie (plus de 3 ans) et Apple le fait payer au prix fort ! On veut juste ne pas jeter de l'argent par les fenêtres dans un ordinateur qui "vaudra" 250 euros de moins dans 2 semaines ... tu comprends mieux comme ça ?



La bataille pour avoir le plus de ghz est terminé maintenant c'est le nombre de coeur et les technologies qu'ils transportent ! Sinon on sera déjà à 8ghz depuis un moment

Apres le coup de payer le prix fort et pas se faire avoir pour 7 jours ca je comprends tout ca fait et je suis le premier à faire pareil 

Mais bon nombre ici veulent un i7 pour avoir un i7...


----------



## rexet (16 Février 2010)

Je reviens d'une petite promenade lèche-vitrine (où plutôt lèche moniteur) sur le web pour voir ce que je pourrais trouver d'équivalent à mon hypothétique MBP.

Franchement je rêve d'une machine équivalente à celle-là mais avec le design Apple :

http://www.webdistrib.com/cat/Porta...250Go-4Go-14-1IN-DVDRW-W7B-3G-__p_674421.html


----------



## elliotr (16 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Tu as bien raison ! Les GZH ne servent à rien !
> Retourne donc sur un Pentium 2 voir un peu comment ça fait, puisque ça ne sert à rien
> Tu devais déjà tenir le même discours il y a 5 ans, lorsque les processeurs n'avaient qu'un seul coeur ... Faut évoluer un peu !
> 
> Bref, le problème n'est pas vraiment là. Les technologies avancent, et les prix de celles qui sont obsolètes ... baissent ! Le C2D est une vieille technologie (plus de 3 ans) et Apple le fait payer au prix fort ! On veut juste ne pas jeter de l'argent par les fenêtres dans un ordinateur qui "vaudra" 250 euros de moins dans 2 semaines ... tu comprends mieux comme ça ?



T'inquiète pas tu me fais marer. 

C'est quoi votre jeux en fait ? Celui qui ouvre photoshop le plus rapidement possible ?


Et avec tes 250 de moins tu me fais rire, les geek dans ton genre prône la solidité et la longévité des MAC, vous sortez tous qu'un mac tu l'achètes pour 5 ans. Dans ce cas perdre 250 dans deux semaines ou dans 1 an ça change quoi si tu le gardes longtemps ? Ah non, excuses, c'est vrai, t'es à la mode geek, t'as vu j'ai acheté le dernier MBP, j'ai gagné 2 secondes au démarage, j'ai bandé toute la nuit.

Tu te vois sérieusement au boulot ou à la fac si t'es encore étudiant à dire: WAHAHA t'as vu je t'ai niqué!!!!! 2,25 secondes de moins que toi pour ouvrir Word !!! Je suis trop un ouf !!!


Sérieusement c'est pathétique. 


PS: Au passage, un pc portable c'est comme son nom l'indique un portable... On met pas le matos dernier cris dedans, car comme son nom l'indique, ses points forts se doivent d'être la mobilité et l'autonomie.

C'est sûr c'est pas adapté aux geek hardcore gamers, à ce moment là achetez vous un ordinateur de bureau pour ça. Et me dites pas, moi je sui pro de la photo / vidéo, je fais du montage tu vois ! Alors j'ai besoin de 8GO de ram, etc , etc, etc.. à en croire ce qu'on lit tout le monde est photographe haha..


----------



## Sylow (16 Février 2010)

fabnaute a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Moi, voulant switcher d'un pc portable et ne voyant pas arriver les nouveaux MacBook Pro aujourd'hui, j'ai commandé l'actuel mbp.
> On verra bien quand les nouveaux sortiront, mais bon la config actuelle me convient et c'est pas un iX un peu plus performant et quelques Go de plus sur un disque qui me feront mieux dormir la nuit...
> En tout cas, sujet qui fait rire par moment !



aa mec tu vas être  trop has been  dans quelques semaines 

Si je n'étais pas pressé j'aurai attendu histoire d'économiser quelques dollars mais en tout cas bienvenue .  Essayer c'est l'adopter !


----------



## dambo (16 Février 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> Faudrait arrêter de déconner, je vois vraiment pas pourquoi vous vous exitez sur des processeurs qui ne font gagner que quelques secondes sur de l'encodage de plusieurs dizaines de minutes. (Allez faire un tour sur PC impact, ils en parlent justement).
> Quand au prix de ces processeurs, c'est bien loin de celui des core2duo actuels, alors n'espéraient pas avoir du iX dans un 13", là ou seul le iMac haut de gamme 27" a plus de 2000 à le droit à un i7 milieu/bas de gamme.
> 
> L



Quant on lit des conneries pareilles franchement ! Réveille toi on est en 2010 
Tu vas sur le site FNAC.com (je n'ai eu le courage que de faire celui-là) et tu consteras que plus de la moitié des ordis à plus de 500 euros sont équipés de processeurs Core iX ! Les Core 2 restant sont des anciennes gammes de l'année dernière.

Quelques exemples (en regardant uniquement sur le site de la FNAC) :

un core i3 sur un PC à 600 euros : http://micro-informatique.fnac.com/...Toshiba-Satellite-L505-13X-15-6-LED?PID=50317

un autre sur on ordi à 700 euros : http://micro-informatique.fnac.com/...ble-Samsung-R780-E7P-C3330-17-3-LED?PID=63099

un i5 pour 1000 euros : http://micro-informatique.fnac.com/...iba-Qosmio-F60-10J-15-6-LED-Blu-Ray?PID=93677

un i5 2,26ghz pour 1000 euros : http://micro-informatique.fnac.com/...Toshiba-Satellite-P500-15E-18-4-TFT?PID=93677

un i5 2,4ghz pour 900 euros : http://micro-informatique.fnac.com/...a-portable-Asus-A42JR-VX040V-14-LED?PID=93677

un i7 2,66 ghz pour 1000 euros  : http://micro-informatique.fnac.com/...ell-EasyNote-LJ75-JP-258FR-17-3-LED?PID=93677



Alors faut arrêter de dire n'importe quoi quand même


----------



## Sylow (16 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Quant on lit des conneries pareilles franchement ! Réveille toi on est en 2010
> Tu vas sur le site FNAC.com (je n'ai eu le courage que de faire celui-là) et tu consteras que plus de la moitié des ordis à plus de 500 euros sont équipés de processeurs Core iX ! Les Core 2 restant sont des anciennes gammes de l'année dernière.
> 
> Quelques exemples (en regardant uniquement sur le site de la FNAC) :
> ...



une idée de l'autonomie sur ces portables ? 

apple sera toujours plus chère et c'est un peu le but ! quand je vois un MBP 17 à 2,98 kg en alu et un packerbelle 17 a 3,20kg en plastoque avec 1h30 d'autonomie...


----------



## rexet (16 Février 2010)

Sinon faudrait quand même voir à ne pas mettre tout le monde dans le même panier !

Certains parmi nous ont un vrai besoin de puissance et on ne court pas après les Ghz pour se toucher le kiki. Perso je mets déjà mon actuel Quadcore à genou quand je fais de la musique alors je cherche à avoir le meilleur processeur qui soit.
Vous allez me dire de prendre un MacPro dans ce cas mais non : c'est justement pour me constituer un mini studio d'enregistrement mobile que je souhaite acquérir un MBP et il faut qu'il soit le plus véloce possible pour pouvoir prendre le relais sur la machine fixe.

Alors oui moi les 0,5Ghz je les prends avec plaisir car ça me permettra peut être d'ajouter un plugin d'effet sur un projet de 30 pistes sans que la machine montre ses limites.


----------



## dambo (16 Février 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Apres le coup de payer le prix fort et pas se faire avoir pour 7 jours ca je comprends tout ca fait et je suis le premier à faire pareil
> 
> Mais bon nombre ici veulent un i7 pour avoir un i7...



C'est SURTOUT pour ça 



elliotr a dit:


> T'inquiète pas tu me fais marer.
> 
> C'est quoi votre jeux en fait ? Celui qui ouvre photoshop le plus rapidement possible ?
> 
> ...


Libre à toi de payer 1500 euros un truc dépassé (j'ai pas dit obsolète mais dépassé) 

Ouvrir Word on s'en fout, finaliser un mix de 15 minutes avec un vingtaine de pistes sur Garageband, je pense que je vais gagner un peu plus de 3 secondes ... Le dernier album que j'ai fait j'ai mis une journée pour sortir le truc ... si ça peut me prendre 3h de moins c'est tout bon ! :mouais:


----------



## j0hnmerrick (16 Février 2010)

elliotr a dit:


> T'inquiète pas tu me fais marer.
> 
> C'est quoi votre jeux en fait ? Celui qui ouvre photoshop le plus rapidement possible ?
> 
> Tu te vois sérieusement au boulot ou à la fac si t'es encore étudiant à dire: WAHAHA t'as vu je t'ai niqué!!!!! 2,25 secondes de moins que toi pour ouvrir Word !!! Je suis trop un ouf !!!



Le but est peut etre aussi de garder son portable le + longtemps possible.
Si dans 3 ans le word(photoshop) 2013 s'ouvre en 2 minutes ca risque de sérieusement m'énervé.
Après si quelqu'un à les moyen de se payer un macbook souvent, bah en effet c'est pas la peine qu'il prenne le + récent


----------



## dambo (16 Février 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> une idée de l'autonomie sur ces portables ?
> 
> apple sera toujours plus chère et c'est un peu le but ! quand je vois un MBP 17 à 2,98 kg en alu et un packerbelle 17 a 3,20kg en plastoque avec 1h30 d'autonomie...



Mais c'est aussi pour ça qu'on paye plus chère 
1000 euros pour un i7 17" avec 5go de RAM chez HP ... Alors pour 2200 chez Apple, on peut attendre le i7 + l'autonomie + la finesse 

(d'ailleurs les Core 2 duo sont bien mieux intégrés chez Apple que chez les autres constructeurs (finesse de l'ordi, bruit...) donc ils pourront certainement refaire la même chose. Sans compter que les Core ix consomment moins que les Core 2 duo


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Février 2010)

Bon le plus important, c'est quand même la carte graphique, est-ce qu'il y en aura une pour une fois ?


----------



## Sylow (16 Février 2010)

rexet a dit:


> Sinon faudrait quand même voir à ne pas mettre tout le monde dans le même panier !
> 
> Certains parmi nous ont un vrai besoin de puissance et on ne court pas après les Ghz pour se toucher le kiki. Perso je mets déjà mon actuel Quadcore à genou quand je fais de la musique alors je cherche à avoir le meilleur processeur qui soit.
> Vous allez me dire de prendre un MacPro dans ce cas mais non : c'est justement pour me constituer un mini studio d'enregistrement mobile que je souhaite acquérir un MBP et il faut qu'il soit le plus véloce possible pour pouvoir prendre le relais sur la machine fixe.
> ...



je pense qu'il ne voulais pas généralisé mais bon il y en a c'est pire que d'ouvrir les cadeaux avant noel juste pour avoir le plus gros cadeau tu vois le genre ! 

facilement la moitié des gens ici n'utlises pas a 100% leur actuel C2D (comme moi par exemple) alors de la vouloir un i7...


----------



## dambo (16 Février 2010)

j0hnmerrick a dit:


> Le but est peut etre aussi de garder son portable le + longtemps possible.
> Si dans 3 ans le word(photoshop) 2013 s'ouvre en 2 minutes ca risque de sérieusement m'énervé.
> Après si quelqu'un à les moyen de se payer un macbook souvent, bah en effet c'est pas la peine qu'il prenne le + récent



Tout à fait ... mais aussi raisonne à long terme ! Les logiciels dans 3/4 ans consommeront plus que ceux d'aujourd'hui ! Et j'ai pas envie d'être à la ramasse dans 3 ans avec un ordi que j'aurai payer 1500 euros ou plus ...


----------



## Sylow (16 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5394150 a dit:
			
		

> Bon le plus important, c'est quand même la carte graphique, est-ce qu'il y en aura une pour une fois ?



la 9600mGT est de tres bonne facture pourtant ! :rose:


----------



## elliotr (16 Février 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> je pense qu'il ne voulais pas généralisé mais bon il y en a c'est pire que d'ouvrir les cadeaux avant noel juste pour avoir le plus gros cadeau tu vois le genre !
> 
> facilement la moitié des gens ici n'utlises pas a 100% leur actuel C2D (comme moi par exemple) alors de la vouloir un i7...




Tu sais à lire tout le monde, ils sont tous des pro dans la photo/vidéo ou la musique et y font tous du photoshop et du iMovie.
Alors faut les comprendre, Si t'as pas les 8go de ram et le i7 bah t'es pas un pro !! t'es un HAS BEEN !!

...


----------



## dambo (16 Février 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> je pense qu'il ne voulais pas généralisé mais bon il y en a c'est pire que d'ouvrir les cadeaux avant noel juste pour avoir le plus gros cadeau tu vois le genre !
> 
> facilement la moitié des gens ici n'utlises pas a 100% leur actuel C2D (comme moi par exemple) alors de la vouloir un i7...



Oui tout à fait, il ne faut pas généraliser.
Je n'utilise pas souvent toutes les capacités de mon processeur (tous les mois on va dire ) mais je veux quand même avoir un processeur qui va tenir la route pour les prochaines années, à un prix "relativement" en rapport avec ce que proposent les concurrents. Et les MBP du moment sont trop chères, et technologiquement dépassés (je compte acheter pour les 4 ans à venir).


En résumé, ce n'est pas une question de savoir qui a la plus grosse, mais qui tient le plus longtemps


----------



## shenrone (16 Février 2010)

On ne pourra pas reprocher à Apple d'apprendre la patience à ses clients, un peu au forceps


----------



## Verl (16 Février 2010)

Un peu mort pour aujourd'hui, vous croyez pas?


----------



## jugnin (16 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> C'est SURTOUT pour ça
> 
> 
> Libre à toi de payer 1500 euros un truc dépassé (j'ai pas dit obsolète mais dépassé)
> ...



Ah, ben si ça peut vous empêcher de faire de la musique de merde, voilà une raison de plus pour que ces MBP ne sortent pas de sitôt.


----------



## dambo (16 Février 2010)

elliotr a dit:


> Tu sais à lire tout le monde, ils sont tous des pro dans la photo/vidéo ou la musique et y font tous du photoshop et du iMovie.
> Alors faut les comprendre, Si t'as pas les 8go de ram et le i7 bah t'es pas un pro !! t'es un HAS BEEN !!
> 
> ...



Mais qu'est ce qui se passe tu es frusté ou quoi ? Ou alors laisse moi deviner tu as le modèle actuel et tu ne veux pas qu'il soit remplacé car TU ne veux pas être Has been 

Serieusement, essaie de comprendre que tout le monde ne fait pas que du web, que nous n'achetons pas un ordinateur pour les 2 ans mais 4/5 ans à venir, et que ce sont quand même des bécanes qui coûtent de 1200 à 2300 euros ! On est pas dans de l'entrée de gamme là ! A ce prix là, on est en droit de demander les dernières nouveautés, qui vont nous faire gagner du temps (selon les utilisations) mais aussi de l'argent (temps gagné, mais aussi machine moins rapidement obsolète avec les prochains soft qui sortirons).

Je ne pense pas qu'un C2D suffise dans 4 ans pour faire tourner le tout dernier Final Cut ou le Logic Pro  Pour ma part j'utilise pas mal Garage Band et Logic Studio ... Et je mets mon ordi (C2D 2.16) à  genoux :hein:


----------



## elliotr (16 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Oui tout à fait, il ne faut pas généraliser.
> Je n'utilise pas souvent toutes les capacités de mon processeur (tous les mois on va dire ) mais je veux quand même avoir un processeur qui va tenir la route pour les prochaines années, à un prix "relativement" en rapport avec ce que proposent les concurrents. Et les MBP du moment sont trop chères, et technologiquement dépassés (je compte acheter pour les 4 ans à venir).
> 
> 
> En résumé, ce n'est pas une question de savoir qui a la plus grosse, mais qui tient le plus longtemps




Ça te sert à quoi honnêtement ?

T'as le profil type du mec qui va se toucher 6 mois avant la sortie des prochains macbook pro 2011.. 

Vous prônez tous la longévité et la solidité des appareils apple, mais après vous nous sortez que vous voulez pas acheter l'ancien modèle juste avant a sortie du futur modèle. A quoi bon ? vous avez l'air d'en changer tout les ans..


Pour certains, ça atteint les extrèmes de l'aliénation totale..


----------



## dambo (16 Février 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Ah, ben si ça peut vous empêcher de faire de la musique de merde, voilà une raison de plus pour que ces MBP ne sortent pas de sitôt.



Non mais on rêve 
Je fais de l'acoustique expérimental moi Monsieur  Pas du boum boum pour caisson de bagnole :rateau:


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h45 ----------




elliotr a dit:


> Ça te sert à quoi honnêtement ?
> 
> T'as le profil type du mec qui va se toucher 6 mois avant la sortie des prochains macbook pro 2011..
> 
> ...


Nan mais serieusement faut arrêter de dire n'importe quoi 

Je ne change pas de matos tous les ans, mon MacBook actuel a 3 ans et j'avais à l'époque pris l'entrée de gamme ! Aujourd'hui ils tournent plus ou moins bien et a subi un certain nombre de réparations (superdrive / disque dur / topcase / bottomcase /  ventilo de la CM) / en ce moment 30% de mon écran ne marche plus ! Et le bottom case est totalement fendu !

Donc oui ... je dois changer d'ordi au bout de 3 ans ... par obligation J'avais au départ prévu de le garder 4 ans mais là je ne peux plus.

Le prochain je prends un Apple Care 3 ans et point barre ! Je le garde pendant 4 ans ! Je vois pas d'où tu tiens qu'on va rêver des prochains MBP ou qu'on change tous les ans


----------



## rexet (16 Février 2010)

elliotr a dit:


> T'as le profil type du mec qui va se toucher 6 mois avant la sortie des *prochains macbook pro 2011*..



Oh p***** !! T'as des infos  ?? février ou mars  ??
Arf j'ai hâte !!! :love:


----------



## dambo (16 Février 2010)

rexet a dit:


> Oh p***** !! T'as des infos  ?? février ou mars  ??
> Arf j'ai hâte !!! :love:



Je te conseille d'attendre les modèles 2011, normalement ils auront l'USB 3 :love:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> J'avais au départ prévu de le garder 4 ans mais là je ne peux plus.



C'est le problème des MacBook d'Apple, un jour on ouvre les yeux et on se rend compte que c'est trop de la daube et que ça ne tient pas dans le temps question technologie.


----------



## Sylow (16 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Je te conseille d'attendre les modèles 2011, normalement ils auront l'USB 3 :love:



je penche plutôt pour du lightpeak


----------



## Fìx (16 Février 2010)

On pourrait revenir sur le sujet des GHZ siouplait?...


----------



## dambo (16 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5394187 a dit:
			
		

> C'est le problème des MacBook d'Apple, un jour on ouvre les yeux et on se rend compte que c'est trop de la daube et que ça ne tient pas dans le temps question technologie.



T'as mal lu mon précédent message, c'est parce que mon MacBook est défoncé que je peux plus


----------



## gKatarn (16 Février 2010)

elliotr a dit:


> Pour certains, ça atteint les extrèmes de l'aliénation totale..



Oui et la dernière qui a fait çà est partie chez m4e


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Février 2010)

Vous pensez que le prochain Mac Book Pro sera équipé d'un cache mémoire L5 et d'une mémoire tampon à algorithme Read&Write Fast Pivot ?   



dambo a dit:


> T'as mal lu mon précédent message, c'est parce que mon MacBook est défoncé que je peux plus



Oui c'est bien ce que je dis


----------



## Sylow (16 Février 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> On pourrait revenir sur le sujet des GHZ siouplait?...



oh mon dieu, le fou rire de ma journée ! Merci ^^


----------



## dambo (16 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5394196 a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est bien ce que je dis




C'est pour ça, cette fois l'Apple Care est obligatoire (c'était pb matériel sur pb matériel...)


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> C'est pour ça, cette fois l'Apple Care est obligatoire (c'était pb matériel sur pb matériel...)



Apple c'est vraiment de la merde.


----------



## freed201 (16 Février 2010)

rexet a dit:


> Alors oui moi les 0,5Ghz je les prends avec plaisir car ça me permettra peut être d'ajouter un plugin d'effet sur un projet de 30 pistes sans que la machine montre ses limites.



tout pareil.. j'en ai marre de devoir freezer mes pistes pour pouvoir écouter ce qu'elle donne sans clic numérique... Donc oui y'en a qui n'en ont pas besoin.. et y'en a qui en ont besoin... 

pour ceux qui disent que ca sert a rien.. reprenez un ordi qui a au moins 4 ans et utilisez le avec ce que vous faites aujourd'hui (et avec les softs d'aujourd'hui). apres on en reparle.


----------



## dambo (16 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5394203 a dit:
			
		

> Apple c'est vraiment de la merde.



Ouais 
Hal-9000 l'avait déjà dit dans les précédentes pages 

La pomme .... c'est comme sur ton avatar, c'est tout pourri :rateau:


----------



## daphone (16 Février 2010)

J'ai actuellement un 2.1ghz que je met régulièrement a genoux. Et sans même vous parler des logiciels pro comme CS4, Logic ou Final cut studio.. Je bosse a la TV et le temps coûte cher (encodage de vidéo). Mais bon tout le monde sait qu'il faut de grosses bécanes pour ça. Maintenant sur un usage perso, iTunes 9 avec grosse biblio, iPhoto, safari avec des dizaines d'onglets et déjà ça lague, j'ai des freezes, etc...
Un mac marche toujours aussi bien qu'a sa sortie et c'est pas le nouveau qui rendra l'ancien non fonctionnel. Et je le constate avec mon vieux G4 400mhz que j'ai refilé a un pote dans le besoin. Il marche nickel, mais les logiciels sont devenus lourd très lourd. iTunes et safari peinent a bosser ensemble. Car oui les logiciels évoluent et demandent plus de puissance... Rappelez vous les bécanes compatibles 64bit lors de l'introduction du 10.6. Ou encore les macs considèrés comme obsolète par Apple au bout d'un certain temps...
Je ne cherche pas absolument un i7 mais si déjà je pouvais avoir un 2.8 au prix actuel du 2.53 ou 2.66, ça m'ira (comme ils ont fait avec les iMacs, le petit a 3.06ghz). Ça vaut le coup d'attendre dans tous les cas. Ou alors acheter l
actuel avec un fort rabais.

Ps: pas super top de tout écrire depuis l'iPhone, coquilles possible..


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Février 2010)

freed201 a dit:


> pour ceux qui disent que ca sert a rien.. reprenez un ordi qui a au moins 4 ans et utilisez le avec ce que vous faites aujourd'hui (et avec les softs d'aujourd'hui). apres on en reparle.



Quel bel argument... Et si convainquant.


----------



## dambo (16 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> J'ai actuellement un 2.1ghz que je met régulièrement a genoux. Et sans même vous parler des logiciels pro comme CS4, Logic ou Final cut studio.. Je bosse a la TV et le temps coûte cher (encodage de vidéo). Mais bon tout le monde sait qu'il faut de grosses bécanes pour ça. Maintenant sur un usage perso, iTunes 9 avec grosse biblio, iPhoto, safari avec des dizaines d'onglets et déjà ça lague, j'ai des freezes, etc...
> Un mac marche toujours aussi bien qu'a sa sortie et c'est pas le nouveau qui rendra l'ancien non fonctionnel. Et je le constate avec mon vieux G4 400mhz que j'ai refilé a un pote dans le besoin. Il marche nickel, mais les logiciels sont devenus lourd très lourd. iTunes et safari peinent a bosser ensemble. Car oui les logiciels évoluent et demandent plus de puissance... Rappelez vous les bécanes compatibles 64bit lors de l'introduction du 10.6. Ou encore les macs considèrés comme obsolète par Apple au bout d'un certain temps...
> Je ne cherche pas absolument un i7 mais si déjà je pouvais avoir un 2.8 au prix actuel du 2.53 ou 2.66, ça m'ira (comme ils ont fait avec les iMacs, le petit a 3.06ghz). Ça vaut le coup d'attendre dans tous les cas. Ou alors acheter l
> actuel avec un fort rabais.
> ...


Ah oui je cracherai pas sur un C2D 2.8 ou 2.93 à moins de 1500 euros 
Ca permettrait aussi de bénéficier de la 9400m en même temps ... je n'y avais pas pensé mais pourquoi pas !

Concernant ta remarque sur les lags, je suis d'accord. J'ai un biblio iTunes qui atteint les 100go (films, émissions de radios, podcasts ...) et c'est vrai qu'à certains moment ça lag pas mal ! Le pire étant iPhoto : environ 10 000 photos et il a bien du mal ... faut le lancer seul


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Un mac marche toujours aussi bien qu'a sa sortie et c'est pas le nouveau qui rendra l'ancien non fonctionnel. Et je le constate avec mon vieux G4 400mhz que j'ai refilé a un pote dans le besoin. Il marche nickel, mais les logiciels sont devenus lourd très lourd. iTunes et safari peinent a bosser ensemble. Car oui les logiciels évoluent et demandent plus de puissance...



Sérieux, il ne vous est jamais venu à l'esprit que les softs Apple n'étaient pas les seuls compatibles Mac et pas forcément les meilleurs qui plus est ? Qu'à l'époque existait déjà des softs et que si ça se trouve vous n'en n'utilisiez pas toutes leurs capacités comme les nouveaux qui sortent aujourd'hui d'ailleurs ?    

Je veux le dernier Photoshop même s'il pèse super lourd, bouffe plein de RAM, et que je ne me servirait que de 3% de ses fonctionnalités.    

Si on est pas contents des performances, on change un point c'est tout.


----------



## freed201 (16 Février 2010)

ben donne moi 800 euros et je rachète un autre DAW alors, car c'est bien beau de dire de changer de soft.. a part si on les payent pas

edit : mon DAW a 3 ans, comme mon mac...


----------



## daphone (16 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5394218 a dit:
			
		

> Sérieux, il ne vous est jamais venu à l'esprit que les softs Apple n'étaient pas les seuls compatibles Mac et pas forcément les meilleurs qui plus est ? Qu'à l'époque existait déjà des softs et que si ça se trouve vous n'en n'utilisiez pas toutes leurs capacités comme les nouveaux qui sortent aujourd'hui d'ailleurs ?
> 
> Je veux le dernier Photoshop même s'il pèse super lourd, bouffe plein de RAM, et que je ne me servirait que de 3% de ses fonctionnalités.
> 
> Si on est pas contents des performances, on change un point c'est tout.



Mais oui bien sur, tes posts sont aussi inutiles les uns que les autres. Tu synchro comment ton iPhone si tu n'as pas iTunes? Les logiciels Apple sont loin d'être parfait mais par contre, ils sont très bien intègrés au système et cela faculté la vie (iPhoto avec Facebook, picasa, albums MobileMe, etc) et je ne sais pas pour toi mais je n'ai pas le temps et le loisir de reconstruire tout un environnement logiciel, de bibliothèques, de fonctionnalités, etc. Sans parler des prix des licences.. Et encore je suis assez bricoleur, je teste beaucoup de choses, je défends et j'utilise tant que possible du libre. Bref, tu n'es pas convaincant et nous ne pouvons pas facilement la comme ça sauter d'un système a un autre.En ce sens, Il n'y a pas de concurrence pour Apple et nous y sommmes en quelque sorte liés.
Pour ta remarque sur photoshop, je suis loin d'utiliser toutes les fonctionnalités c'est vrai mais certaines de ces fonctionalités n'existent que sur photoshop...


----------



## jugnin (16 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Ah oui je cracherai pas sur un C2D 2.8 ou 2.93 à moins de 1500 euros
> Ca permettrait aussi de bénéficier de la 9400m en même temps ... je n'y avais pas pensé mais pourquoi pas !
> 
> Concernant ta remarque sur les lags, je suis d'accord. J'ai un biblio iTunes qui atteint les 100go (films, émissions de radios, podcasts ...) et c'est vrai qu'à certains moment ça lag pas mal ! Le pire étant iPhoto : environ 10 000 photos et il a bien du mal ... faut le lancer seul



C'est marrant, j'avais moins de problèmes avec un mon iBook G4 933. Allez comprendre.


----------



## shenrone (16 Février 2010)

Allez c'est reparti pour les 100 pages


----------



## jugnin (16 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> En ce sens, Il n'y a pas de concurrence pour Apple et nous y sommmes en quelque sorte liés.



Et là, tu réalises que tu es un veau daphone.


----------



## yul_!!! (16 Février 2010)

Bon il ferme quand cet AppleStore ?


----------



## daphone (16 Février 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Et là, tu réalises que tu es un veau daphone.



Malheureusement...C'est le risque Apple. tu essayes, Tu t'habitues, tu t'installe et tu te rend compte que tu peux plus aller voir ailleurs...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Mais oui bien sur, tes posts sont aussi inutiles les uns que les autres. Tu synchro comment ton iPhone si tu n'as pas iTunes? Les logiciels Apple sont loin d'être parfait mais par contre, ils sont très bien intègrés au système et cela faculté la vie (iPhoto avec Facebook, picasa, albums MobileMe, etc) et je ne sais pas pour toi mais je n'ai pas le temps et le loisir de reconstruire tout un environnement logiciel, de bibliothèques, de fonctionnalités, etc. Sans parler des prix des licences.. Et encore je suis assez bricoleur, je teste beaucoup de choses, je défends et j'utilise tant que possible du libre. Bref, tu n'es pas convaincant et nous ne pouvons pas facilement la comme ça sauter d'un système a un autre.En ce sens, Il n'y a pas de concurrence pour Apple et nous y sommmes en quelque sorte liés.
> Pour ta remarque sur photoshop, je suis loin d'utiliser toutes les fonctionnalités c'est vrai mais certaines de ces fonctionalités n'existent que sur photoshop...



Ah bah je ne me pose plus de question en lisant cela. J'ai l'impression de lire les mêmes propos que si j'étais sur un forum Microsoft (et bientôt Google). Déjà j'utilise pas de iPhone parce que justement c'est trop limité et la plupart des apps ne sont que de la poudre aux yeux, la preuve tous les jours avec les iapps qui sortent d'une entité dans la boite où je bosse. Maintenant on accepte les choses, on subit et on se plaint en attendant qu'Apple fasse les mises à jours que l'on désire ou on se sort un peu les doigts et on va voir ailleurs s'il n'existe pas mieux et avant d'acheter on se renseigne et on test.    

C'est marrant mais chez nous les clients avant d'acheter des systèmes qui vaut quelques millions de dollars ils demandent quelques infos avant, à savoir jusqu'à quel point on est compatible avec la concurrence ? Et bizarrement ça donne des points en plus dans la balance parce qu'ils savent qu'ils ne sont pas dépendant d'un fournisseur.    

Maintenant quand on achète les yeux fermer et qu'on se rend compte qu'on est bloqué dans un écosystème parce qu'on ne s'est pas plus renseigné que cela, on vient pas pleurer sur les performances ou autres problèmes de compatiblité.   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h40 ----------




jugnin a dit:


> C'est marrant, j'avais moins de problèmes avec un mon iBook G4 933. Allez comprendre.



De même mon G4 est fonctionne au doigt et à l'il sans aucun ralentissement, mais je n'utilise bizarrement que très peu iTunes et jamais Safari, et je ne plug ni ipod ou iPhone mais d'autres objets de marque différentes fraichement sorties et qui sont très bien reconnus. Je ne comprends pas, j'ai un défaut sur mon mac ?


----------



## daphone (16 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5394259 a dit:
			
		

> Ah bah je ne me pose plus de question en lisant cela. J'ai l'impression de lire les mêmes propos que si j'étais sur un forum Microsoft (et bientôt Google). Déjà j'utilise pas de iPhone parce que justement c'est trop limité et la plupart des apps ne sont que de la poudre aux yeux, la preuve tous les jours avec les iapps qui sortent d'une entité dans la boite où je bosse. Maintenant on accepte les choses, on subit et on se plaint en attendant qu'Apple fasse les mises à jours que l'on désire ou on se sort un peu les doigts et on va voir ailleurs s'il n'existe pas mieux et avant d'acheter on se renseigne et on test.
> 
> C'est marrant mais chez nous les clients avant d'acheter des systèmes qui vaut quelques millions de dollars ils demandent quelques infos avant, à savoir jusqu'à quel point on est compatible avec la concurrence ? Et bizarrement ça donne des points en plus dans la balance parce qu'ils savent qu'ils ne sont pas dépendant d'un fournisseur.
> 
> ...



Meuh oui tu as raison mec ! La science infuse tu as! Tu ne me connais pas, tu ne sais pourquoi j'ai un iPhone et comment je m'en sers. Je ne te permet pas de juger ainsi. Tu fais tes choix et je fais les miens (et rassure toi je suis très au fait sur la concurrence et je teste beaucoup de choses). Mais en fait, que fais tu sur ce topic Monsieur jailedoigtquisentbon? Fouille dans ta merde avant de remuer celle des autres mec, ou grandis, au choix.


----------



## josselinco (16 Février 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> Il ne peux pas être retardé puisqu'il n'est pas annoncé



Retardé sur le planning Apple (on a dit quils devaient être dispo avec Aperture 3 puis quils avaient eu des problèmes, reportant ainsi de 2 semaines la sortie..)


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5394259 a dit:
			
		

> Ah bah je ne me pose plus de question en lisant cela. J'ai l'impression de lire les mêmes propos que si j'étais sur un forum Microsoft (et bientôt Google). Déjà j'utilise pas de iPhone parce que justement c'est trop limité et la plupart des apps ne sont que de la poudre aux yeux, la preuve tous les jours avec les iapps qui sortent d'une entité dans la boite où je bosse. Maintenant on accepte les choses, on subit et on se plaint en attendant qu'Apple fasse les mises à jours que l'on désire ou on se sort un peu les doigts et on va voir ailleurs s'il n'existe pas mieux et avant d'acheter on se renseigne et on test.
> 
> C'est marrant mais chez nous les clients avant d'acheter des systèmes qui vaut quelques millions de dollars ils demandent quelques infos avant, à savoir jusqu'à quel point on est compatible avec la concurrence ? Et bizarrement ça donne des points en plus dans la balance parce qu'ils savent qu'ils ne sont pas dépendant d'un fournisseur.
> 
> ...



Oui, mais moi c'est volontaire, quitte à avoir un système un peu fermé, au moins il est efficace dans son fonctionnement, et puis c'est normal, le problème vient souvent des applications tierces...

J'ai une question : à puissance égale mieux valait un MBP juin 2009 ou un  iMac Mars 2009 

J'ai hésité à l'époque entre la crème du MBP Juin 2009 ou la crème l'iMac Mars 2009, moins une/deux option/s pour les deux j'ai finalement penché pour l'iMac à cause de son écran plus grand et j'aime bien quand c'est "glossy", au moins la vitre protège bien


----------



## pumauer (16 Février 2010)

Et si je vous disais que mon Powerbook G4 1,5 ghz est plus rapide sur les applis de base que mon Macbook Intel Core 2 duo 2 ghz? 
Pour ma part, je change d'ordi tous les deux ans à peu près. Alors je vais peut-être acheter l'actuel parce que dans deux ans celui que j'achèterai sera plus puissant que celui qui va sortir...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> La bataille pour avoir le plus de ghz est terminé maintenant c'est le nombre de coeur et les technologies qu'ils transportent !


C'est sur que c'est interessant d'avoir une unitée de virtualisation dans le CPU que des GHz !



Sylow a dit:


> Sinon on sera déjà à 8ghz depuis un moment


Ben justemet non 
C'est bien parce que l'on a du mal à monter en fréquence (refroidissement, stabilité&#8230 que l'on parallélise.



elliotr a dit:


> C'est quoi votre jeux en fait ? Celui qui ouvre photoshop le plus rapidement possible ?
> 
> Tu te vois sérieusement au boulot ou à la fac si t'es encore étudiant à dire: WAHAHA t'as vu je t'ai niqué!!!!! 2,25 secondes de moins que toi pour ouvrir Word !!! Je suis trop un ouf !!!


Ben, ça dépend ce que tu fais comme boulot.
Si je suis capable de dire un matin "t'as vu, je te fais deux traitement en temps réel au lieu d'un"&#8230; ben, oui, je serais content.



elliotr a dit:


> Sérieusement c'est pathétique.
> 
> 
> PS: Au passage, un pc portable c'est comme son nom l'indique un portable... On met pas le matos dernier cris dedans, car comme son nom l'indique, ses points forts se doivent d'être la mobilité et l'autonomie.
> ...



Tout le monde n'est pas photographe mais de plus en plus d'applications utilisent de la mémoire&#8230; beaucoup (le 64b aidant). Bref, quand on ne sait pas&#8230;
Pour l'autonomie, 7h, c'est déjà bien. Pas sur que tu trouves pareil ailleurs.



rexet a dit:


> Alors oui moi les 0,5Ghz je les prends avec plaisir car ça me permettra peut être d'ajouter un plugin d'effet sur un projet de 30 pistes sans que la machine montre ses limites.


Si tu veux, je te vends un proco 2.5GHz avec un bus (très) lent. Tu prends ?



A vous lire, ça doit être tout dur par chez vous. Peut-être que vous n'êtes pas habitué au grand froid ?!


----------



## Kinesam (16 Février 2010)

Moi je dis:
une semaine de plus à attendre avec une vielle unité centrale sous Linux branchée sur la TV!
=(

PS: je sais je pourrais m'acheter le MBP et arrêter de me plaindre mais je le fais quand même parce que j'adore les réactions sur ce forum=D


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Malheureusement...C'est le risque Apple. tu essayes, Tu t'habitues, tu t'installe et tu te rend compte que tu peux plus aller voir ailleurs...


Faut ouvrir les yeux avant, pas après 

Moi, le truc qui me fait rire, c'est que daphone doit bosser, sa machine etc. par contre, à chaque fois que je suis passé faire un tour sur ce topic, il était toujours dessus. 
Comme quoi, t'as juste besoin d'un iPhone.


----------



## daphone (16 Février 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> Faut ouvrir les yeux avant, pas après
> 
> Moi, le truc qui me fait rire, c'est que daphone doit bosser, sa machine etc. par contre, à chaque fois que je suis passé faire un tour sur ce topic, il était toujours dessus.
> Comme quoi, t'as juste besoin d'un iPhone.



Ne me faites pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit. Je ne me plains pas d'Apple, j'attends la suite. Ils sont loin d'être parfait mais vu ce que la concurrence propose en face...
Sinon oui en ce moment je dois recharger mon iPhone tout le temps tellement je suis presen ici! Beaucoup de déplacements parisiens, conférences (actuellement un type de l'IRMA pour la création de label) etc et cette attente interminable!


----------



## baltazare (16 Février 2010)

@esldorm  "Tout le monde n'est pas photographe mais de plus en plus d'applications utilisent de la mémoire beaucoup (le 64b aidant). Bref, quand on ne sait pas
Pour l'autonomie, 7h, c'est déjà bien. Pas sur que tu trouves pareil ailleurs."

je trouve un peu gonflé de dire cette réflexion sans se renseigner!! il y a bien de pc avec autonomie de plus de 8h.. comme certain sony et dell.. 

c'était vrai il y a trois quatre ans et il avaient aussi le design, maintenant cela se réduit avec les composants actuels des autres constructeurs apple est un peu en retrait et a grandement besoin de changer sa gamme..

-actuellement Apple est bien pour avoir un beau produit (même si il a du relâchement avec leurs alu sheap)
-un os qui fonctionne très bien, mais pas à l'abris qu'il se fige et de devoir redémarrer!! mais moins rapide pour certaine chose que windows. et il faudrait relifter l'os par ce qu'il deviens un peu vieux pour ce qui est de visu!!!!
-c'est bien pour avoir une bonne autonomie.
-et surtout bien en cas de casse ou autre, besoin de batterie on trouve presque tout dans les Applestore... chez acer (ex concret pour l'avoir fait dans le passé) il m'a fallut la commander pour gagner 30' et attendre 6 semaines!!!!


----------



## rexet (16 Février 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> Si tu veux, je te vends un proco 2.5GHz avec un bus (très) lent. Tu prends ?


Tu as lu pourquoi j'écrivais ça ?

J'argumentais sur le fait d'attendre la nouvelle gamme pour avoir plus de puissance dans l'éternel débat "vous n'utilisez que 10% de votre CPU", peu importe que ça soit par la monté en fréquence ou l'optimisation des opérations. Pourtant l'exemple était illustré d'un cas pratique concret. Bref vends moi ce que tu veux du moment que je gagne en confort et rapidité de traitement  !


----------



## bartman (16 Février 2010)

Encore une semaine à attendre ! ça devient lassant. Je crois que je vais me faire un chrono 
Sinon moi ça me va vu que j'attends le mois de mars pour l'acheter (si la config est bien)

Au fait j'ai remarqué qu'il y avait eu une mise à jour le 26 février 2008 et sur un site ils disaient de cette mise à jour : "Le MacBook et le MacBook Pro, de leur côté, sont mis à jour le 26  février, pour coller au plus près des évolutions du marché."
C'est bizarre ça colle bien à la situation actuelle ^^


----------



## fabnaute (16 Février 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> aa mec tu vas être trop has been dans quelques semaines
> 
> Si je n'étais pas pressé j'aurai attendu histoire d'économiser quelques dollars mais en tout cas bienvenue . Essayer c'est l'adopter !


 

Si le nouveau sort d'ici 15 jours, je pourrai toujours r'envoyer celui-ci... Mais bon j'ai besoin de changer de portable pour bosser et l'envie de passer à Mac donc...


----------



## shenrone (16 Février 2010)

Je vais vraiment finir par y croire, à ce mythe disant qu'Apple sortirait des MBP 1 an après la précédente version


----------



## MacSedik (16 Février 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Je vais vraiment finir par y croire, à ce mythe disant qu'Apple sortirait des MBP 1 an après la précédente version


bah ça serait un peu inhabituel.. en informatique, un an c'est très long!


----------



## bartman (16 Février 2010)

http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/42038-apple-macbook-pro-gammes.htm :mouais:
comparez les configs de ces macbooks de 2008 à celles de maintenant. Hallucinant !


----------



## freed201 (16 Février 2010)

et en plus apple a attendre casse tous mes arguments auprés des anti apple du style... "attends, calcul juste combien coute un PC avec la meme ram, le meme CPU et une autonomie de ouf et tu verras, c'est pas si cher que ca"

Ben en ce moment.. c'est pas ca du tout.. En ce moment un portable chez Apple, c'est cher..


----------



## shenrone (16 Février 2010)

Mais l'intérêt d'un Mac ne s'est jamais mesuré à son hardware....

Concernant la durée de renouvellement bien qu'Apple ait eu des cycles plutôt régulier ces dernières années, l'entreprise reste (et se veut) imprévisible.
Si la gamme actuelle se vend bien et que les mises à jour proposés par Intel ne sont pas conforme à ce que la pomme attend, pourquoi ne pas passer directement à la prochaine architecture du fondeur?

Et je crois que le sujet a déjà été évoqué, mais il est claire qu'Apple à d'autre chat à fouetter avec l'arrivé de l'Ipad...


----------



## Rom33 (16 Février 2010)

J'aimerais bien savoir: ceux qui avancent des pourcentages d'utilisateurs de mbp qui utilisent tel pourcentage de leur processeur, etc, vous les sortez d'où ces chiffres? Vous avez fait une étude de marché? C'est du vent tout ça, vous n'en savez strictement rien!

Personnellement, j'ai une utilisation essentiellement bureautique de mon ordinateur (c'est pour ça que ça passe toujours avec mon vieux PC) mais pour mon boulot j'ai besoin d'un logiciel qui envoie un C2D 2.5GHz et surtout une 9400M au carton sans forcer... Donc c'est sur que j'attends l'iX pour avoir un peu plus de puissance et surtout parce qu'il y a de grandes chances d'avoir enfin un vrai processeur graphique avec.

Alors arrêtez SVP les raccourcis faciles et les jugements à l'emporte-pièce basés sur rien. D'autant plus qu'il est bien plus mature de patienter plutôt que d'acheter de façon compulsive parce qu'on ne veut que son bonheur immédiat.


----------



## hask (16 Février 2010)

voila ce que j'aimerais comme config pour le nouveau macbook pro 13 pouces 

http://www.materiel.net/ctl/PC_Portables/53866-Pavilion_dv6_2140ef.html


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2010)

Je suis entièrement d'accord qu'il faille parfois attendre un peu que regretter par la suite parce que l'on a acheté un peu vite, mais j'assume sur ce point, c'est un défaut de ne jamais attendre quand il faut...


----------



## daphone (16 Février 2010)

Patientons sagement. Le 23 me semble une date idéale, sauf retards pour des raisons que seuls Apple pourrait connaître.


----------



## dambo (16 Février 2010)

Rom33 a dit:


> J'aimerais bien savoir: ceux qui avancent des pourcentages d'utilisateurs de mbp qui utilisent tel pourcentage de leur processeur, etc, vous les sortez d'où ces chiffres? Vous avez fait une étude de marché? C'est du vent tout ça, vous n'en savez strictement rien!
> 
> Personnellement, j'ai une utilisation essentiellement bureautique de mon ordinateur (c'est pour ça que ça passe toujours avec mon vieux PC) mais pour mon boulot j'ai besoin d'un logiciel qui envoie un C2D 2.5GHz et surtout une 9400M au carton sans forcer... Donc c'est sur que j'attends l'iX pour avoir un peu plus de puissance et surtout parce qu'il y a de grandes chances d'avoir enfin un vrai processeur graphique avec.
> 
> Alors arrêtez SVP les raccourcis faciles et les jugements à l'emporte-pièce basés sur rien. D'autant plus qu'il est bien plus mature de patienter plutôt que d'acheter de façon compulsive parce qu'on ne veut que son bonheur immédiat.





Comme je le dis depuis début janvier : puis le temps passe et plus il devient rationnel d'attendre !
Un peu comme quand vous attendez un taxi, au bout de 15min, s'il n'est pas arrivé, vous attendez encore; et plus le temps passe et plus vous vous dites "Je vais quand même pas partir maintenant ... il devrait arriver !".


----------



## daphone (16 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Comme je le dis depuis début janvier : puis le temps passe et plus il devient rationnel d'attendre !
> Un peu comme quand vous attendez un taxi, au bout de 15min, s'il n'est pas arrivé, vous attendez encore; et plus le temps passe et plus vous vous dites "Je vais quand même pas partir maintenant ... il devrait arriver !".



Non il faut citer  Divoli : _"plus les jours passent, plus la probabilité que de nouveaux MBP apparaissent est élevée." _:love::love:


----------



## HAL-9000 (16 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Refurb plein en mac pro, macbook pro et macbook air...



Tu sais tu devrais regarder le film Pi... Tu y apprendras notamment que si l'on cherche des signes de telle ou telle chose, on les trouves... on en trouve toujours même. C'est la magie de l'imaginaire humain... 

Sinon pour le MD je pensais à un soft du genre iTunes ---> Hi-MD.
Mais j'ai trop forcé sur ce topic et je suis allé jusqu'à imaginer que ça existait  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h24 ----------




			
				[Vezøul]Numerø41;5393789 a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'attends toujours pour le futur MacBook Pro, d'après vous il va sortir quand et quelles seront les nouveautés ?



Ecoute le newbie ici c'est pas un topic ou l'on parle du futur MacBook Pro. Ici on se fout juste de la gueule des autres 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h27 ----------




Sylow a dit:


> La bataille pour avoir le plus de ghz est terminé maintenant c'est le nombre de coeur et les technologies qu'ils transportent ! Sinon on sera déjà à 8ghz depuis un moment..



La bonne blague...
Si tu veux on fait un pari toi et moi devant le forum en témoin. Je mets ma bite à couper  (et c'est un sacré morceau, crois moi) que dans 2-3 ans on repartira à la course aux Ghz sur nos procos multi-coeurs...


----------



## dambo (16 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Non il faut citer  Divoli : _"plus les jours passent, plus la probabilité que de nouveaux MBP apparaissent est élevée." _:love::love:



Nan moi je me cite moi même tu vois, comme je le dis dans ce post, je suis le roi de la bogossitude :style:


----------



## daphone (16 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Tu sais tu devrais regarder le film Pi... Tu y apprendras notamment que si l'on cherche des signes de telle ou telle chose, on les trouves... on en trouve toujours même. C'est la magie de l'imaginaire humain...
> 
> Sinon pour le MD je pensais à un soft du genre iTunes ---> Hi-MD.
> Mais j'ai trop forcé sur ce topic et je suis allé jusqu'à imaginer que ça existait



Ben tiens, je l'ai justement en DVD ce film..  Sinon si je disais ça, c'est parce que je suis abonné a la refurb letter (depuis quelques mois quand je surveillais les 13' en 2,53ghz) et je ne l'avais jamais vu aussi fournis... Petit détail qui se transforme avec l'espoir en preuve à mes yeux je l'avoue.

Sinon dommage pour les MD, c'était un super format, bien que trop verrouillé par Sony, j'ai bien peur que tout soit abandonné aujourd'hui niveau software. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h38 ----------




dambo a dit:


> Nan moi je me cite moi même tu vois, comme je le dis dans ce post, je suis le roi de la bogossitude :style:



Si Mickael Vendetta donne une date de mise à jour des MBP, je le crois :love:


----------



## HAL-9000 (16 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Je ne pense pas qu'un C2D suffise dans 4 ans pour faire tourner le tout dernier Final Cut ou le Logic Pro  Pour ma part j'utilise pas mal Garage Band et Logic Studio ... Et je mets mon ordi (C2D 2.16) à  genoux :hein:



Avec n'importe quel processeur on peut mettre un ordinateur à genoux, rien de plus simple.
Tu Downloads un logiciel de calcul scientifique, n'importe lequel, et tu demandes de calculer, par exemple : exp(1000000). Si ton proco affiche 'Inf' t'as gagné tu l'as mis à genoux. Sinon ben tu tappes exp(10000000000).


Que ce soit un C2D, iX, 234 coeurs, tu pourras toujours le mettre à terre facilement.


----------



## Rom33 (16 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Avec n'importe quel processeur on peut mettre un ordinateur à genoux, rien de plus simple.
> Tu Downloads un logiciel de calcul scientifique, n'importe lequel, et tu demandes de calculer, par exemple : exp(1000000). Si ton proco affiche 'Inf' t'as gagné tu l'as mis à genoux. Sinon ben tu tappes exp(10000000000).
> 
> 
> Que ce soit un C2D, iX, 234 coeurs, tu pourras toujours le mettre à terre facilement.



C'est vrai, sauf que ça ne te sert à rien! Là où ça devient plus génant c'est quand tu l'envoies au carton en faisant quelque chose qui t'est utile.


----------



## HAL-9000 (16 Février 2010)

Rom33 a dit:


> C'est vrai, sauf que ça ne te sert à rien! Là où ça devient plus génant c'est quand tu l'envoies au carton en faisant quelque chose qui t'est utile.



exp(1000000) oui je te l'accorde. Mais Quid des nombres de Mersenne ?
D'ailleurs : Calcul Nombres Mersenne Projet BOINC 

Pour la petite histoire, via le projet BOINC en allouant 100% de la capacité de mon processeur Intel i9 sur le projet Mersenne, mes 12 coeurs virtuels sont au max en moins de 2 secondes et mon ventillo tourne au max de chez max en 30 secondes, si bien que je suis obligé de baisser l'allocation à 50% au moins...


----------



## shenrone (16 Février 2010)

Bon voila qui confirme ce que je disais un peu plus haut 



> De fortes ventes pour ce trimestre ?
> Par Ergo
> 
> Après une auscultation millimétrique des premiers chiffres de ventes et une extrapolation de haut vol, il semblerait que ce trimestre soit le théatre de chiffres exceptionnels pour Apple. Et ce pour les Mac comme pour les iPod.
> ...



Donc pourquoi se presser?

http://www.mac4ever.com/news/51932/de_fortes_ventes_pour_ce_trimestre/


----------



## daphone (16 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Avec n'importe quel processeur on peut mettre un ordinateur à genoux, rien de plus simple.
> Tu Downloads un logiciel de calcul scientifique, n'importe lequel, et tu demandes de calculer, par exemple : exp(1000000). Si ton proco affiche 'Inf' t'as gagné tu l'as mis à genoux. Sinon ben tu tappes exp(10000000000).
> 
> 
> Que ce soit un C2D, iX, 234 coeurs, tu pourras toujours le mettre à terre facilement.



Oui mais a ce moment là, pour ce genre de choses, on te dira de louer un supercalculateur, plus adapté a ces besoins. Alors que pour Apple, les "inventeurs de la micro-informatique" qui ont su apporter ces "machines" au grand public, tout doit être opaque. C'est à dire que l'utilisateur ne doit pas comprendre comment fonctionne la boite noire, elle doit juste "fonctionner" pour donner de "l'expérience utilisateur". Il importe alors beaucoup plus à Apple de surveiller le fonctionnement de son eco-systeme. Si iTunes 9, Safari 4, et iPhoto 09 ouvert en même temps sur telle bécane telle config, commence à "laguer", ramer, mettre un temps donné à s'ouvrir, c'est là qu'Apple va vouloir mettre plus de puissance. Car le consommateur "selon Apple" ne doit pas se poser de questions, devoir fermer un programme pour ouvrir confortablement un autre, etc..  L'ensemble soft-hard doit juste fonctionner en harmonie, tout simplement...J'espère que vous avez bien saisi mon idée.


----------



## xao85 (16 Février 2010)

Tout va bien, après cette dure journée? Combien de décès? 

Pour ma part, je dirai juste que je le sentais venir ce coup! Donc je suis que moyennement dégouté. Par contre je me disais que normalement, si mes souvenirs sont bons, Steve avait dit que l'Ipad serait diponible sous 60 jours pour la version wifi. Il serait de bon ton pour apple de ne pas obsuricir sa sortir par un macbook pro?!  Ainsi je verai très bien une sortie dans une semaine ou deux... mais j'ai peur que début Mars soit le mieux pour apple pour équilibrer les sorties. :rateau: Enfin on verra niveau rumeurs ce que ça donne cette semaine!


----------



## daphone (17 Février 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Tout va bien, après cette dure journée? Combien de décès?
> 
> Pour ma part, je dirai juste que je le sentais venir ce coup! Donc je suis que moyennement dégouté. Par contre je me disais que normalement, si mes souvenirs sont bons, Steve avait dit que l'Ipad serait diponible sous 60 jours pour la version wifi. Il serait de bon ton pour apple de ne pas obsuricir sa sortir par un macbook pro?!  Ainsi je verai très bien une sortie dans une semaine ou deux... mais j'ai peur que début Mars soit le mieux pour apple pour équilibrer les sorties. :rateau: Enfin on verra niveau rumeurs ce que ça donne cette semaine!



Oui enfin équilibrer les sorties.. ils doivent sortir l'iPad wifi, l'iPad 3G, iPhone OS4 (14 mars ?), iPhone 4, les mac pro, les macbook pro, les macbook air ?, iWork 10, iLife 10, etc.. ils ne sont pas en avance ! Depuis octobre avec la mise à jour des petits macbook et des iMacs, on a eu que Aperture 3 et juste l'annonce de l'iPad (sans sa commercialisation).. le store ne se renouvèle pas beaucoup en ce moment !


----------



## pumauer (17 Février 2010)

A moins qu'ils n'attendent la sortie de l'Ipad pour sortir les nouveaux MBP, ce qui leur permettrait d'enterrer dans le même temps le MB blanc.


----------



## v4lium (17 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> le store ne se renouvèle pas beaucoup en ce moment !



Mon compte en banque c'est pareil...de toutes façons je n'aurais les moyens d'acheter tout ce qui sort...alors si un effort particulier pouvait être fait sur les MBP, dont j'ai besoin 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h06 ----------




pumauer a dit:


> A moins qu'ils n'attendent la sortie de l'Ipad pour sortir les nouveaux MBP, ce qui leur permettrait d'enterrer dans le même temps le MB blanc.



pourquoi enterrer le MB ? une entrée de gamme a sa place.
Et je suis pas certain que les usages Ipad et MB soient réellement les mêmes...
Un étudiant préférera un clavier tradi pour taper une thèse à mon avis....


----------



## pumauer (17 Février 2010)

Parce que, selon S. Jobs, un Ipad "c'est mieux qu'un Macbook". Donc ils en profiteraient pour recadrer l'ensemble de leur gamme, MBP compris, bien sûr...Je ne peux pas m'empêcher de faire le rapport entre ce qu'a dit Jobs sur le Macbook, la sortie de l'Ipad et la longue MAJ des MBP. Pour moi, c'est totalement lié...


----------



## daphone (17 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> A moins qu'ils n'attendent la sortie de l'Ipad pour sortir les nouveaux MBP, ce qui leur permettrait d'enterrer dans le même temps le MB blanc.



Pour moi, le macbook blanc a toute sa place et ne sera pas supprimé. Tu te rends compte, acheter un portable premier prix chez Apple, 1200 ? Mauvais positionnement, surtout pour le grand public et les étudiants. Déjà que j'en entends beaucoup (pas sur ce forum mais des non connaisseurs mac autour de moi) qui me disent que les 15 et 17 sont hors de prix et qui ne comprennent pas pourquoi il n'y a pas de 15 ou de 17 entrée de gamme.. Bref..


----------



## pumauer (17 Février 2010)

D'accord, mais je ne pense pas que le patron d'une grosse boite sorte 6 modèles d'un nouveau produit (nombre impressionnant, tout  de même) tout en disant que c'est mieux qu'un MacBook pour rien. Il ne l'a pas dit en vain. C'est impossible. D'autant plus que le MB a une assez longue durée de vie maintenant. L'évolution du MBP pourrait prendre un tournant assez important dans ce contexte, concernant le prix, la connectique.


----------



## tazevil666 (17 Février 2010)

Et bein les copains, ca fait un moment que j'étais pas venu poster, et je vois que y'a toujours les memes qui sont là, fidèles au poste, avec leur théorie ancestral sur la sortie de THE NEW MBP 2010 ! Je dis chapeau et aucun n'a craqué en plus lol (bon hormis OLALA! qui a définitivement disparue, mais est ce que c'est vraiment grave... c'est un autre sujet dont nous débattrons plus tard)

Alors 2 solutions : soit vous êtes digne de remplacer le D. LAMA soit... vous en avez pas besoin ?! 

Rhooo je taquine, bon c'est vrai que ca commence à faire long là... J'ai beau m'être défoulé sur mon nouveau i5, le MBP commence à manquer sérieusement :'(

Vous pensez qu'ils vont le sortir avant la fin de l'année quand même ? 

PS : l'iPad c'est joli... mais c'est naze :'(


----------



## Venturo (17 Février 2010)

Désolé, mon post ne contient aucune rumeur ou anticipation Geekesque, je le précise en avance 

Je souhaite acquérir un MBP dans les semaines qui viennent...Je suis actuellement en voyage et ne rentrerai en France que début avril...J'espère que d'ici là la nouvelle fournée sera dispo.
N'étant pas spécialement amateur des dernières sorties, je me pencherai plutôt vers les modèles 2009, genre l'unibody à 2.8GHz.

Ma question est la suivante : pensez-vous que la sortie des nouveaux MBP fera décroître *immédiatement et significativement* la côte des unibody 2009 ? C'est peut-être évident, mais je n'en aucune idée..
En ce moment un unibody 2.8GHz récent et sous garantie se trouve pour 1350-1600 euros...J'aimerais savoir si attendre la sortie 2010 a du sens dans cette perspective.

Merci bien


----------



## Tox (17 Février 2010)

Miser sur une décôte pour ce type de matériel ? Franchement non !

A moins de tomber sur un utilisateur qui pratique un amortissement agressif (genre 60.- à 100.-  par mois) et qui ne regarde pas à la dépense, il y a peu de chance que tu trouves ton bonheur à vil prix.


----------



## kurucome (17 Février 2010)

@ Venturo

Effectivement comme à chaque sortie les "anciens" produits (ici les MBP 2009) verront leur prix baissés histoire de liquider le stock d'apple !
Un conseil (et je pense faire pareil même si les nouvelles configurations sont vraiment interessantes, à étudier) attends la sortie des MPB 2010 pour faire une bonne affaire en achetant les MPB 2009.


----------



## Tox (17 Février 2010)

Si c'est d'un produit neuf version 2009 dont Venturo parle, il ne restera que le déstockage des revendeurs ou le "refurb". Dans ce cas, il faut bien vérifier que la machine convoitée est vendue au juste prix.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (17 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Tu ne me connais pas, tu ne sais pourquoi j'ai un iPhone et comment je m'en sers. Je ne te permet pas de juger ainsi.



C'est déjà tout vu, les gens utilisent leur iPhone comme un gadget, ce qu'il est de toute façon, niveau téléphonie il est loin d'être le meilleur, ce qu'il devrait être normalement puisque c'est un téléphone. Bref pas besoin de connaître les gens pour savoir que l'iPhone n'est qu'un gadget qu'on aborde fièrement et que par conséquent il ne faut pas tomber des nues quand on se rend compte qu'on est dépendant d'Apple.    

Enfin si tu avais lu comme il fallait tu aurait compris que je ne jugeait pas que ta petite personne.   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h54 ----------




HAL-9000 a dit:


> Avec n'importe quel processeur on peut mettre un ordinateur à genoux, rien de plus simple.
> Tu Downloads un logiciel de calcul scientifique, n'importe lequel, et tu demandes de calculer, par exemple : exp(1000000). Si ton proco affiche 'Inf' t'as gagné tu l'as mis à genoux. Sinon ben tu tappes exp(10000000000).
> 
> 
> Que ce soit un C2D, iX, 234 coeurs, tu pourras toujours le mettre à terre facilement.



C'est clair, nn trois lignes de code je te mets un proc de serveur, donc bien plus puissant que ce qu'il y a dans dans le petit MBP, à genoux. Il n'y a rien de complexe, c'est pourquoi un bon programme est avant tout optimisé.   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h57 ----------




pumauer a dit:


> D'accord, mais je ne pense pas que le patron d'une grosse boite...



Steve Jobs pense comme toi.   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h59 ----------




Venturo a dit:


> Désolé, mon post ne contient aucune rumeur ou anticipation Geekesque, je le précise en avance



Alors qu'est-ce que tu fous ici ? Ce post est réservé à ceux qui veulent écrire tous pleins de conneries sur les futurs MBP. Si tu n'a pas une idiotie à mettre, merci de passer ton chemin.


----------



## jugnin (17 Février 2010)

v4lium a dit:


> .
> Un étudiant préférera un clavier tradi pour taper une thèse à mon avis....



Ah ça, c'est pas con. Pas con du tout. Rédiger une thèse sur un iPhone, c'est pas forcément pratique. Avec un écran 13" non plus, d'ailleurs.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (17 Février 2010)

Pourtant je croyais, en lisant ce forum, qu'on pouvait tout faire avec un iPhone...


----------



## freed201 (17 Février 2010)

Des milliers de thèses ont été écriture sur des écrans 15 pouces voir en dessous.. quand y'avait que ca.. alors un 13 pouces, ca suffit largement

le probleme de l'ipad, c'est l'os et le manque de clavier... le manque de clavier, ils vont bien en sortir un , mais un OS pour mobile, ca sera jamais un OS de travail.

et bon on a toujours moyen de connecter un écran plus grand pour bosser chez soit (oui ipad aussi surement)


----------



## jugnin (17 Février 2010)

Nan, c'est vrai je suis con, il y a forcément une application pour ça... iPhD, pour écrire ta thèse en multitouch. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h19 ----------




freed201 a dit:


> Des milliers de thèses ont été écriture sur des écrans 15 pouces voir en dessous.. quand y'avait que ca.. alors un 13 pouces, ca suffit largement



Oui... Et même avant ça, une machine à écrire suffisait largement. Dis, tu en as fait une ? Quand _il y avait que ça_, on n'utilisait pas non plus de la même manière la ressource informatique. Aujourd'hui pour rédiger un papier, on peut avoir à l'alimenter par une myriade de documents word, excel, de PDF, de fichiers images. Un joyeux bordel, quoi. Alors oui, sur un 13", ça se fait. Mais c'est pas la panacée.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (17 Février 2010)

Comment j'ai l'air d'un dinosaure à écrire mes notes sur papier sur un petit carnet. Par contre en réunion c'est pas moi qu'est l'air d'un con à ne plus savoir ce qu'il doit dire quand l'alim du smartphone ou du netbook rend l'âme ou un autre composant électronique.   

Des fois c'est mieux encore, les documents sont sur le réseau et forcément impossible d'y accèder, c'est encore plus pathétique quand on travail dans une société vendant du réseau à toute les sauces (internet/intranet/gsm/téléphonie fixe/VoIP/etc.)


----------



## Sylow (17 Février 2010)

> La bonne blague...
> Si tu veux on fait un pari toi et moi devant le forum en témoin. Je mets ma bite à couper (et c'est un sacré morceau, crois moi) que dans 2-3 ans on repartira à la course aux Ghz sur nos procos multi-coeurs...
> --------------------



C'est possible mais je ne me projetais pas dans l'avenir en disant ça. TU as peut être raison mais peut etre pas. 

Le pari je le tiens no soucis ! vue qu'elle est grosse apparemment il te restera quand même un bou


----------



## j0hnmerrick (17 Février 2010)

freed201 a dit:


> Des milliers de thèses ont été écriture sur des écrans 15 pouces voir en dessous.. quand y'avait que ca.. alors un 13 pouces, ca suffit largement
> 
> le probleme de l'ipad, c'est l'os et le manque de clavier... le manque de clavier, ils vont bien en sortir un , mais un OS pour mobile, ca sera jamais un OS de travail.
> 
> et bon on a toujours moyen de connecter un écran plus grand pour bosser chez soit (oui ipad aussi surement)



mais à croire qu'ici tout le monde est thésard (bac +8) et aussi photographe/video pro/musicien pro 

on a pas le droit de juste vouloir se faire plaisir, de vouloir une machine qui marche bien (qui plante pas), avoir des logiciels bien foutus (ilife), pouvoir jouer à des jeux "plutôt "récents pendant encore  2 ans et un écran 15 pouces ?


----------



## jugnin (17 Février 2010)

j0hnmerrick a dit:


> mais à croire qu'ici tout le monde est thésard (bac +8) et aussi photographe/video pro/musicien pro
> 
> on a pas le droit de juste vouloir se faire plaisir, de vouloir une machine qui marche bien (qui plante pas), avoir des logiciels bien foutus (ilife), pouvoir jouer à des jeux "plutôt "récents pendant encore  2 ans et un écran 15 pouces ?



Déjà, un thésard, vu qu'il est thésard, demeure un vulgaire diplômé à bac+5 jusqu'à sa mort prématurée, ou éventuellement sa soutenance. Ensuite, oui, la communauté Mac est une élite qui regroupe la fine fleur du monde scientifique et créatif. Alors tes ambitions d'prolo, là, c'est juste bon à augmenter les volumes de vente pour que Nous, qui servons à quelque chose, ayons la possibilité d'avoir des machines moins chères.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (17 Février 2010)

j0hnmerrick a dit:


> pouvoir jouer à des jeux "plutôt "récents pendant encore  2 ans et un écran 15 pouces ?



Toi aussi tu veux un MacPro ?


----------



## j0hnmerrick (17 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5394801 a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi tu veux un MacPro ?



J'ai pas fait une thèse qui sert à rien  du coup je suis péter de thune donc je peux acheter n'importe quoi et faire enrager ceux qui ont vraiment besoin de puissance mais qui ont pas les moyens pcq la recherche ca nourri pas son homme


----------



## greystoke (17 Février 2010)

j0hnmerrick a dit:


> mais à croire qu'ici tout le monde est thésard (bac +8) et aussi photographe/video pro/musicien pro
> 
> on a pas le droit de juste vouloir se faire plaisir?


 
C'est marrant, je me disait la même chose  . . .
je mate le forum depuis que j'ai décidé de switcher . . 
et comme bcp, je patiente, car j'ai envie que mon investissement (conséquent !! )  se fasse sur des solutions récentes, afin d 'optimiser le futur .  .

dommage que le forum se transforme en "chat" justin tv sur un match PSG -OM...


Chacun achète comme il veut, peu importe si ça ne correspond pas à notre manière de voir les choses . . . juste respecter les choix, argumenter sans juger . . . et eviter les insultes . . . ce serait cool d'avoir ça ici ! ! !


----------



## Tox (17 Février 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Déjà, un thésard, vu qu'il est thésard, demeure un vulgaire diplômé à bac+5 jusqu'à sa mort prématurée, ou éventuellement sa soutenance.



A te lire, tu dois confondre avec le bac à sable


----------



## jugnin (17 Février 2010)

Tox a dit:


> A te lire, tu dois confondre avec le bac à sable



Ah, je sais pas. Je t'invite donc à préciser ta pensée, ou je serai dans l'obligation d'ouvrir un sondage pour recenser ceux qui ont compris cette vanne.


----------



## freed201 (17 Février 2010)

j'ai pas écrit de thèse mais des documents de plus de 200 pages sans les annexes pendant mes études oui donc on peut bien comparer.. Je suis musicien pro, je fais du montage vidéo et du Toshop et je suis sur un 13 pouces.

quand j'ecrivais mes + de 200 pages, y'avait des photos dedans, des graph lié a excell (un peu la galere quand meme a cette époque) , comme 90% des theses d'aujourd'hui.

Ce que je déplore, c'est que les gens veulent toujours du mieux histoire d'avoir du mieux.. Je dis juste que l'on peut faire tout sur un 13 pouces sans problème.

Quand j'ai switché, je suis passé de 19+21pouces sur XP sur un macbook 13 pouces.. et ben l'ergonomie fait que je l'ai fait sans problème.

On veut toujours plus grand mais qui ici a fait l'inverse, de passer sur plus petit... on s'en sort souvent tres bien... c'est de l'habitude et rien d'autre..


----------



## jugnin (17 Février 2010)

freed201 a dit:


> j'ai pas écrit de thèse mais des documents de plus de 200 pages sans les annexes pendant mes études oui donc on peut bien comparer.. Je suis musicien pro, je fais du montage vidéo et du Toshop et je suis sur un 13 pouces.
> 
> quand j'ecrivais mes + de 200 pages, y'avait des photos dedans, des graph lié a excell (un peu la galere quand meme a cette époque) , comme 90% des theses d'aujourd'hui.
> 
> Ce que je déplore, c'est que les gens veulent toujours du mieux histoire d'avoir du mieux.. Je dis juste que l'on peut faire tout sur un 13 pouces sans problème.



C'est vrai que déjà, quand on a la fonction _exposé_, ça va tout de suite mieux.


----------



## freed201 (17 Février 2010)

les gens ne se préoccupe pas de savoir utiliser leur machine mais que leur machine fonctionne comme ils veulent.. donc écran plus grand, proc plus puissant, plus de ram etc...

La fonction exposé m'a sauvé la vie sur le macbook... les raccourcit clavier aussi...  et permet de faire sur un ordi de petite taille, plus rapidement des choses que sur un 17 pouces


----------



## Kinesam (17 Février 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Déjà, un thésard, vu qu'il est thésard, demeure un vulgaire diplômé à bac+5 jusqu'à sa mort prématurée, ou éventuellement sa soutenance. Ensuite, oui, la communauté Mac est une élite qui regroupe la fine fleur du monde scientifique et créatif. Alors tes ambitions d'prolo, là, c'est juste bon à augmenter les volumes de vente pour que Nous, qui servons à quelque chose, ayons la possibilité d'avoir des machines moins chères.



Trop énorme ton post! =D
Ma journée de merde va mieux^^ (tous les Thalys annulé Grace aux belges-_-)

Ils peuvent prendre le temps qu'ils veulent avec les news MBP, mais au moins, ils ont intérêt a pondre quelquechose de joli et qui fonctionne!


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (17 Février 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Ah, je sais pas. Je t'invite donc à préciser ta pensée, ou je serai dans l'obligation d'ouvrir un sondage pour recenser ceux qui ont compris cette vanne.



Je vote pour si on a le droit de voter blanc.


----------



## freed201 (17 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> (tous les Thalys annulé Grace aux belges-_-)



un peu limite quand on sait ce qui s'est passé  (j'habite en Belgique)


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (17 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> ils ont intérêt a pondre quelquechose de joli et qui fonctionne!



Bah moi même si c'est moche et que ça bug du moment qu'il y ait un quatre processeurs soit un hecto-core et une carte graphique avec au moins 64 Mo de VRAM pour une fois.   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h28 ----------




freed201 a dit:


> j'habite en Belgique


Moi à Vezoul et il fait super beau, et chez vous ?


----------



## gKatarn (17 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5394856 a dit:
			
		

> un hecto-core



octocore non ?    ne pas confondre avec hectolitre...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (17 Février 2010)

Bah tu sais, on boit bien de la bière au mètre, alors bon...


----------



## l'écrit vain (17 Février 2010)

Mais de toute façon le 13" va disparaitre, ils me l'ont dit à Saturn


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (17 Février 2010)

l'écrit vain a dit:


> Mais de toute façon le 13" va disparaitre, ils me l'ont dit à Saturn



Et sur Pluton ils en pensent quoi ?


----------



## Fìx (17 Février 2010)

l'écrit vain a dit:


> Mais de toute façon le 13" va disparaitre, ils me l'ont dit à Saturn



« Saturn ».... 

Dois-je t'informer que Saturn n'est autre que le Leader Price de l'électroménager? 

Quelle référence! :sleep:


C'est comme demander un conseil en bricolage à un vendeur de Castorama...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (17 Février 2010)

Mais pas du tout, Steve Jobs va souvent à Saturn informer les vendeurs sur les produits à venir. Il est en tourner et sera le week-end prochain à celui de Nancy


----------



## Fìx (17 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5394891 a dit:
			
		

> Mais pas du tout, Steve Jobs va souvent à Saturn informer les vendeurs sur les produits à venir.



C'est pas plutôt le contraire? :mouais: (j'ai cru comprendre que Jobs _demande_ des infos aux vendeurs de chez Saturn sur les produits Apple justement!   )


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (17 Février 2010)

Non en fait Jobs demande conseil aux vendeurs Saturn pour savoir ce que les clients attendent et construit donc (lui même avec ces propres mains) le MBP en conséquence. Ensuite les prototypes sont envoyés à Saturn où les vendeurs donnent leur impressions.


----------



## greystoke (17 Février 2010)

[QUOTE='[Vezøul] soit un hecto-core [/QUOTE]


ça sent les études . . .


----------



## jugnin (17 Février 2010)

greystoke a dit:


> ça sent les études . . .



_juste respecter les choix, argumenter sans juger . . . et eviter les insultes . . . ce serait cool d'avoir ça ici ! ! ! 		_


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (17 Février 2010)

greystoke a dit:


> ça sent les études . . .



Non ça pue   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h11 ----------




jugnin a dit:


> _juste respecter les choix, argumenter sans juger . . . et eviter les insultes . . . ce serait cool d'avoir ça ici ! ! ! 		_



Où serait l'intérêt de poster dans ce sujet alors ?


----------



## Rom33 (17 Février 2010)

Ça serait très étonnant qu'Apple supprime le Mb de sa gamme car c'est un produit parfait pour les étudiants (prix raisonnable, petit, bonne autonomie) ce qui représente un gros marché.

De plus, commercialement, ils n'ont aucun recul sur le marché des tablettes alors que le Mb se vend bien. Donc pourquoi prendre un tel risque? D'autant qu'il n'est pas du tout évident que les utilisateurs de ces deux produits soient les mêmes.


----------



## freed201 (17 Février 2010)

surtout que le "Pro" n'aurait plus lieu d'être (a quoi ca sert d'avoir un macbook pro sans macbook.. ).. et apple se risquerait pas a une descente de gamme (rappeler tous les portables  macbook sans le pro)


----------



## kerflous (17 Février 2010)

De toute façon je crois qu'Apple se soucie désormais plus de ses gadgets tactiles pour ados que de ses laptops.


----------



## shenrone (17 Février 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> C'est comme demander un conseil en bricolage à un vendeur de Castorama...



T'es dur avec le personnel de Castorama...
Les "sous enseignes" fleurisses de plus en plus, le personnel n'est pas forcément responsable....

...quoi que des fois:rateau:


----------



## Kinesam (17 Février 2010)

Nan mais lus avez mal compris: il parlait de la suppression du MPB 13' ! Le MB va jamais être supprimé!
Et à mon avis, les MBP 13' non plus parce que c'est le meilleur rapport qualité confort de l'écran et portabilité!

En passant: je me dirige vers Mars et je vais demander les dates de sortie! Et il me reste assez d'O2 pour le retour donc je vous tiens au courant


----------



## kerflous (17 Février 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Ah ça, c'est pas con. Pas con du tout. Rédiger une thèse sur un iPhone, c'est pas forcément pratique. Avec un écran 13" non plus, d'ailleurs.



Tu craques ou quoi, tu crois que les 1ers pc portables(PC tout court)  étaient des 18" full HD ?


----------



## dambo (17 Février 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Ah ça, c'est pas con. Pas con du tout. Rédiger une thèse sur un iPhone, c'est pas forcément pratique. Avec un écran 13" non plus, d'ailleurs.


Heuu c'est ce que je m'apprête à faire l'année prochaine ... et je me sens très bien sur mon 1280x800 ! :rateau:



jugnin a dit:


> Déjà, un thésard, vu qu'il est thésard, demeure un vulgaire diplômé à bac+5 jusqu'à sa mort prématurée, ou éventuellement sa soutenance. Ensuite, oui, la communauté Mac est une élite qui regroupe la fine fleur du monde scientifique et créatif. Alors tes ambitions d'prolo, là, c'est juste bon à augmenter les volumes de vente pour que Nous, qui servons à quelque chose, ayons la possibilité d'avoir des machines moins chères.


LOL :rateau:


----------



## Fìx (17 Février 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> T'es dur avec le personnel de Castorama...
> Les "sous enseignes" fleurisses de plus en plus, le personnel n'est pas forcément responsable....
> 
> ...quoi que des fois:rateau:



Bah moi j'dis ça depuis que j'ai été embauché, vers l'âge de 18 ans, en tant que vendeur électricité alors que je sortais d'un CAP (raté) d'Agent d'Exécution Graphique et Décorateur... et que je savais tout juste brancher un domino.... 

J'ai vite trouvé ma technique de conseil afin de ne pas avoir de problème : faire en sorte que les gens crament dans leur baraque en suivant mes conseils!


----------



## dambo (17 Février 2010)

Rom33 a dit:


> Ça serait très étonnant qu'Apple supprime le Mb de sa gamme car c'est un produit parfait pour les étudiants (prix raisonnable, petit, bonne autonomie) ce qui représente un gros marché.
> 
> De plus, commercialement, ils n'ont aucun recul sur le marché des tablettes alors que le Mb se vend bien. Donc pourquoi prendre un tel risque? D'autant qu'il n'est pas du tout évident que les utilisateurs de ces deux produits soient les mêmes.



Je suis bien d'accord.
On remarque toutefois que le MacBook a perdu de sa superbe ces dernières années ! Quand j'ai acheté mon MB, 4 modèles étaient proposés : de 1000 à 1500 euros ! Puis il y a eu de moins en moins de modèle, au fil des MAJ, pour finalement arrivé il y a un an (je crois) à un unique modèle ! Ca donne un peu l'impression qu'Apple s'en fout un peu de ce MacBook 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h44 ----------




Fix78 a dit:


> Bah moi j'dis ça depuis que j'ai été embauché, vers l'âge de 18 ans, en tant que vendeur électricité alors que je sortais d'un CAP (raté) d'Agent d'Exécution Graphique et Décorateur... et que je savais tout juste brancher un domino....
> 
> J'ai vite trouvé ma technique de conseil afin de ne pas avoir de problème : faire en sorte que les gens crament dans leur baraque en suivant mes conseils!



Tu bosses dans quel casto ? Que je n'y aille jamais ....


----------



## Goobii (17 Février 2010)

Moi je pense, qu'il faut soit fermer ce topic soit le renommer car ça part un peu trop en vrille et que certains oubli le but du forum !  Ps: c'est parti commencez a me vanner sur ce que je viens de dire


----------



## tazevil666 (17 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5394913 a dit:
			
		

> Non ça pue
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h11 ----------
> 
> ...



Bah en tout cas j'irais pas m'équiper réseau chez toi  quand on voit le nombre de connerie que tu débite à l'heure, j'imagine pas les prestations  Je comprends mieux les pannes de serveurs pendant vos réunions si y font tous comme toi 

D'ailleurs c'est bizarre on t'entend plus depuis 12h15... ah oui je suis con c'est l"heure de l'apéro


----------



## Fìx (17 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Tu bosses dans quel casto ? Que je n'y aille jamais ....



J'y ai travaillé 6 mois, et c'était il y a 10 ans! 

Mais ça a pas changé!


----------



## dambo (17 Février 2010)

Goobii a dit:


> Moi je pense, qu'il faut soit fermer ce topic soit le renommer car ça part un peu trop en vrille et que certains oubli le but du forum !  Ps: c'est parti commencez a me vanner sur ce que je viens de dire



3 topics futurs MBP ont déjà été fermés 
Alors on aimerait garder celui-là lol


----------



## Goobii (17 Février 2010)

Pas étonnant quand on lit les dernières pages du topic !


----------



## Fìx (17 Février 2010)

Goobii a dit:


> Pas étonnant quand on lit les dernières pages du topic !



On t'écoute l'ami.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2010)

Goobii a dit:


> Moi je pense, qu'il faut soit fermer ce topic soit le renommer car ça part un peu trop en vrille et que certains oubli le but du forum !  Ps: c'est parti commencez a me vanner sur ce que je viens de dire



Si tu demandes, c'est pas drole


----------



## Miikah (17 Février 2010)

Sur la toile, on commence à parler du 14 mars pour la présentation d'iPhone OS 4... une conférence serait organisée à l'occasion. Peut-être profiteront-ils de cet évènement pour dévoiler les nouveaux MBP?... En tout cas j'espère pas, car ça parait encore très (trop) loin.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2010)

Goobii a dit:


> Pas étonnant quand on lit les dernières pages du topic !


Je ne comprends pas


----------



## Fìx (17 Février 2010)

Miikah a dit:


> Sur la toile, on commence à parler du 14 mars pour la présentation d'iPhone OS 4... une conférence serait organisée à l'occasion. Peut-être profiteront-ils de cet évènement pour dévoiler les nouveaux MBP?... En tout cas j'espère pas, car ça parait encore très (trop) loin.



T'as fait vérifier l'info par un vendeur de chez Planète Saturn pour être sûr?


----------



## dambo (17 Février 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas



Bah il veut dire que les dernières pages du topic sont toutes pourries


----------



## Fìx (17 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Bah il veut dire que les dernières pages du topic sont toutes pourries



De toute façon, tout le monde sait que si on veut avoir des scoops, c'est pas ici qu'il faut venir, mais chez Planete Saturn!


----------



## greystoke (17 Février 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> _juste respecter les choix, argumenter sans juger . . . et eviter les insultes . . . ce serait cool d'avoir ça ici ! ! !         _


 

exactement ! !!  !
j'ai jugé qui ??? ne vois tu point le second degré au delà de ton ecran ??
oups j'avais oublié "lol"  ou   


à part ça , quelqu'un peut me dire si on peut se servir d'un MBP comme d'un système itinérant, avec station d'accueil à la maison ?
 merci !!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2010)

greystoke a dit:


> à part ça , quelqu'un peut me dire si on peut se servir d'un MBP comme d'un système itinérant, avec station d'accueil à la maison ?
> merci !!



Pour cette utilisation mélangeant travail itinérant et travail à domicile, je ne peux que te conseiller ce produit :





De plus, ce produit est _Melaure Compliant_, ce qui signifie que tu pourras trouver de l'aide auprès de lui. Effectivement, grace à son processeur 68k, Melaure daignera te répondre


----------



## greystoke (17 Février 2010)

OUAAAAAA ! ! !



Combien ça coute  ??    en francs  bien sur . .. !! l o l


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> Pour cette utilisation mélangeant travail itinérant et travail à domicile, je ne peux que te conseiller ce produit :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh la la ! ça me rappelle les années 80 sauf que c'est en couleur :rose:


----------



## tazevil666 (17 Février 2010)

greystoke a dit:


> OUAAAAAA ! ! !
> 
> 
> 
> Combien ça coute  ??    en francs  bien sur . .. !! l o l



Ouai mais la vu l'époque de la photo ça serai pas plutôt en écus ?


----------



## Miikah (17 Février 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> T'as fait vérifier l'info par un vendeur de chez Planète Saturn pour être sûr?



LIDL ça marche?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (17 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> En passant: je me dirige vers Mars et je vais demander les dates de sortie!



Mars, Saturn... Mais il y a combien d'enseigne discount avec des noms à la con dans ce système solaire ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5395060 a dit:
			
		

> Mars, Saturn... Mais il y a combien d'enseigne discount avec des noms à la con dans ce système solaire ?


Au moins un de plus.
Ici, ils demandent tous la Lune.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (17 Février 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> Bah en tout cas j'irais pas m'équiper réseau chez toi  quand on voit le nombre de connerie que tu débite à l'heure, j'imagine pas les prestations  Je comprends mieux les pannes de serveurs pendant vos réunions si y font tous comme toi



Je ne m'occupe pas du hardware et tu devrais savoir que le plus mal chaussé c'est toujours le cordonnier, surtout quand il est son propre beta testeur. De toute manière tu risque pas d'acheter mes productions bien trop cher puisqu'à quelques millions de dollars. Si ça se trouve tu les utilisent déjà, à moins de n'avoir aucun produit utilisant un quelconque moyen de télécommunications. Et j'avoue, parfois j'ai produit de la merde sciemment mais validée en amont, donc de qualité.    

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h19 ----------




dambo a dit:


> Bah il veut dire que les dernières pages du topic sont toutes pourries



Pas plus que les premières en fait


----------



## pumauer (17 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Nan mais lus avez mal compris: il parlait de la suppression du MPB 13' ! Le MB va jamais être supprimé!
> Et à mon avis, les MBP 13' non plus parce que c'est le meilleur rapport qualité confort de l'écran et portabilité!
> 
> 
> La bonne blague...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (17 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> La bonne blague...



Puisque ça te fais plaisir, en plus celle-ci colle au sujet    



> Toto et sa soeur se disputent : - Quel âne! - Tête de cochon! - Espèce de dinde! Leur mère arrive et crie "Oh, la ferme!"


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2010)

Et celle-là ?

"La mère de Toto attend son fils à la sortie de l'école...
Soudain elle voit arriver les vêtements déchirés, en guenilles et des bosses à la tête...
'Mais qu'est ce que tu as fais Toto , pourquoi tu es dans un tel état ?'
'Maman, on a joué au ballon, tous ensemble !'
'Mais fallait te mettre dans un tel état !'
'C'est que, maman, je faisais le ballon !' "

Vieille blague, n'est ce pas ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (17 Février 2010)

Je ne comprends pas le rapport avec le sujet actuel alors que dans celle que je cite la chute à un lien    




> LA FEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERME


----------



## MacSedik (17 Février 2010)

'tain j'ai plus d'oreilles (yeux) là...


----------



## Venturo (17 Février 2010)

Venturo a dit:


> Désolé, mon post ne contient aucune rumeur ou anticipation Geekesque, je le précise en avance
> 
> Je souhaite acquérir un MBP dans les semaines qui viennent...Je suis actuellement en voyage et ne rentrerai en France que début avril...J'espère que d'ici là la nouvelle fournée sera dispo.
> N'étant pas spécialement amateur des dernières sorties, je me pencherai plutôt vers les modèles 2009, genre l'unibody à 2.8GHz.
> ...



Bon, merci aux deux personnes qui m'ont répondu sur ces 3 nouvelles pages que je viens de me taper 

Ma question portait sur des MBP d'occasion.
D'ailleurs, pour un 15" 2.8GHz, 1500 euros ca vous semble correct (évidemment état nickel et sous garantie pour encore 6/10 mois sans apple care)?


----------



## Tox (17 Février 2010)

Moins de 1'700.-  pour cette configuration sur le "refurb", avec une année de garantie...


----------



## daphone (17 Février 2010)

23


----------



## Venturo (17 Février 2010)

Tox a dit:


> Moins de 1'700.-  pour cette configuration sur le "refurb", avec une année de garantie...



Ah bon ? Le seul MBP que je vois à moins de 1700 euros est un 2.26 :/


----------



## Tox (17 Février 2010)

J'ai regardé sur le "refurb" suisse. Mais s'il existe à ce prix dans ce refurb, il sera aussi proposé, selon les stocks, dans d'autres "refurb".


----------



## daphone (17 Février 2010)

J'espère que les fortes ventes d'Apple (chiffres dévoilés hier je crois) ne vont pas leur donner la grosse tête... En plus de la nomination de S.Jobs comme meilleur patron de l'industrie mobile...






En tout cas, ça m'a l'air mal parti cette histoire
voir ici http://www.macg.co/news/voir/144051/nouveaux-mac-rien-avant-mi-mars

Mais je maintiens pour l'instant la date du 23 par intuition (depuis le 27 janvier)


----------



## divoli (17 Février 2010)

Rien avant la mi-mars ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h19 ----------

Je crois qu'Innocente veut vous dire un truc, mais il n'ose pas.


----------



## daphone (17 Février 2010)

Pour moi c'est très simple, j'attendrai le temps qu'il faudra, que ce soit mardi prochain ou fin mars. J'ai besoin d'une nouvelle bécane que je garderai dans la durée.   A la limite, je me dis plus il arrive tard, et mieux il sera "fini" et/ou équipé. Peut-être attendent ils d'y intégrer les dernières technologies


----------



## MacSedik (17 Février 2010)

d'ici là, je pense que sur ce fil on atteindra allègrement les 200 pages  ...Dambo ça te dit un autre barbec'?


----------



## dambo (17 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Rien avant la mi-mars ?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h19 ----------
> 
> Je crois qu'Innocente veut vous dire un truc, mais il n'ose pas.



NON NON NON et NON 
Je ne suis pas d'accord ! Pas du tout d'accord ! ... Mais je vais patienter bien gentiment, c'est pas le moment de craquer :rose:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h33 ----------




MacSedik a dit:


> d'ici là, je pense que sur ce fil on atteindra allègrement les 200 pages  ...Dambo ça te dit un autre barbec'?



 Vu la météo je suggère plutôt une tartiflette bien au chaud


----------



## divoli (17 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> NON NON NON et NON
> Je ne suis pas d'accord ! Pas du tout d'accord ! ... Mais je vais patienter bien gentiment, c'est pas le moment de craquer :rose:



Arf... C'est juste dans un mois. 

Plus ensuite 3 semaines de délais pour le recevoir (et à condition de ne pas rajouter d'option).


----------



## dambo (17 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Pour moi c'est très simple, j'attendrai le temps qu'il faudra, que ce soit mardi prochain ou fin mars. J'ai besoin d'une nouvelle bécane que je garderai dans la durée.   A la limite, je me dis plus il arrive tard, et mieux il sera "fini" et/ou équipé. Peut-être attendent ils d'y intégrer les dernières technologies


Notamment Optimus qui devrait être largement prêt pour mi-mars 
En attendant si longtemps, je pense qu'Apple sera obligé de passer en Core ix pour tout le monde (hormis les 13" peut-être qui seront peut-être cadencés à 2.66 et 2.8 en C2D)


----------



## MacSedik (17 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Vu la météo je suggère plutôt une tartiflette bien au chaud



c'est plus sage je pense oui... 


le 14 tombe un dimanche, je pense que c'est beaucoup de bruits pour rien, ça doit être un bon de commande comme un autre (photoshop est passé par là aussi).


----------



## dambo (17 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Arf... C'est juste dans un mois.
> 
> Plus ensuite 3 semaines de délais pour le recevoir (et à condition de ne pas rajouter d'option).



Partiels la semaine prochaine ... puis élaboration de mon plan de recherche ... je vais réussir à m'occuper et à PATIENTER


----------



## jugnin (17 Février 2010)

*Vous êtes baisés.*

​


----------



## tsss (17 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Arf... C'est juste dans un mois.
> 
> Plus ensuite 3 semaines de délais pour le recevoir (et à condition de ne pas rajouter d'option).



C'est sans compter les délais pour retour, cause rev. A, écran non homogène, touche du clavier en double, en triple, omelette cramée sur le topcase (temps de cuisson réduit)  et hop encore 3 mois de rallonge


----------



## daphone (17 Février 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> d'ici là, je pense que sur ce fil on atteindra allègrement les 200 pages  ...Dambo ça te dit un autre barbec'?



Sur MacRumors, c'est déjà le troisième fil qu'ils ouvrent, avec plus de 4000 messages chacun :rateau:


----------



## tsss (17 Février 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> *Vous êtes baisés.*
> 
> ​



C'est une habitude a prendre sur ce fil


----------



## l'écrit vain (17 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Notamment Optimus qui devrait être largement prêt pour mi-mars
> En attendant si longtemps, je pense qu'Apple sera obligé de passer en Core ix pour tout le monde (hormis les 13" peut-être qui seront peut-être cadencés à 2.66 et 2.8 en C2D)



Évidemment puisque les MBP 13" pouces vont disparaitre, c'est un responsable qui me l'a assuré


----------



## divoli (17 Février 2010)

tsss a dit:


> C'est sans compter les délais pour retour, cause rev. A, écran non homogène, touche du clavier en double, en triple, omelette cramée sur le topcase (temps de cuisson réduit)  et hop encore 3 mois de rallonge



Ah non, mais faut pas leur dire ça tout de suite, c'est trop violent. Tu es fou, toi, tu iras récupérer les cadavres, maintenant...


----------



## gKatarn (17 Février 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> *Vous êtes baisés.*
> 
> ​



Oué, çà semble bien parti. Le pbm, c'est que les délires et branlettes sur le futur MBP vont continuer


----------



## divoli (17 Février 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Le pbm, c'est que les délires et branlettes sur le futur MBP vont continuer



Bof, il y en a bien un qui s'est tapé une branlette durant 90 minutes devant des millions de personnes avec une espèce de gros iPod Touch. Alors au point où l'on en est, quelques branlettes de plus ou de moins...


----------



## daphone (17 Février 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oué, çà semble bien parti. Le pbm, c'est que les délires et branlettes sur le futur MBP vont continuer



3ème fois que le lien a été posté...  Ils vont arriver bientôt , car plus les jours passent et plus la probabilité de mise à jours de macbook pro 6 est élevée :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2010)

l'écrit vain a dit:


> Évidemment puisque les MBP 13" pouces vont disparaitre, c'est un responsable qui me l'a assuré



Heureusement que c'est un responsable !



gKatarn a dit:


> Oué, çà semble bien parti. Le pbm, c'est que les délires et branlettes sur le futur MBP vont continuer





divoli a dit:


> Bof, il y en a bien un qui s'est tapé une branlette pendant 90 minutes devant des millions de personnes avec une espèce de gros iPod Touch. Alors au point où l'on en est, quelques branlettes de plus ou de moins...



C'est un peu comme une émission de realTV, ils vont finir par craquer 
C'est à se moment la que les choses les plus interessantes se passent.


----------



## dambo (17 Février 2010)

l'écrit vain a dit:


> Évidemment puisque les MBP 13" pouces vont disparaitre, c'est un responsable qui me l'a assuré


Ah, un responsable de quoi ?  -- de "Saturn" ?? 
Ils disparaîtront peut-être ... Si ça fait baisser le prix des 15" je m'en fous :rateau:


daphone a dit:


> Sur MacRumors, c'est déjà le troisième fil qu'ils ouvrent, avec plus de 4000 messages chacun :rateau:


On est vraiment des ptits joueurs ....:rose:


divoli a dit:


> Arf... C'est juste dans un mois.
> 
> Plus ensuite 3 semaines de délais pour le recevoir (et à condition de ne pas rajouter d'option).


Ben voilà, j'avais comme objectif 4 ans pour mon MacBook, il va faire 3 ans 1/2 en étant complètement défoncé :rateau: L'objectif est presque atteint


----------



## tsss (17 Février 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oué, çà semble bien parti. Le pbm, c'est que les délires et branlettes sur le futur MBP vont continuer



Ouep, irritations et brulures, puis croutes en perspective !



daphone a dit:


> . plus les jours passent et plus la probabilité de mise à jours de macbook pro 6 est élevée :rateau:



L'évidente perception, quoique y'aura peut être plus jamais d'évolution des macbook pro et les nôtres seront peut être bientôt DEPRECATED


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (17 Février 2010)

l'écrit vain a dit:


> Évidemment puisque les MBP 13" pouces vont disparaitre, c'est un responsable qui me l'a assuré



Un responsable de planète Uranus ?


----------



## l'écrit vain (17 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5395341 a dit:
			
		

> Un responsable de planète Uranus ?



Non, de Saturn.


----------



## divoli (17 Février 2010)

Bon, à la mi-mars c'est kleenex© pour tout le monde. On verra bien ce que l'on en fera.


----------



## dambo (17 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5395341 a dit:
			
		

> Un responsable de planète Uranus ?


Certainement, il voulait sûrement vendre les derniers 13", en disant que ce dernier n'allait pas tarder à disparaître. Hop tu te retrouves rouler et tu l'as profondément dans l'uranus


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (17 Février 2010)

l'écrit vain a dit:


> Non, de Saturn.



Je comprends pas, la news parle de Mars...


----------



## dambo (17 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5395354 a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends pas, la news parle de Mars...



juste MDR 

un nouveau MBP ... on demande pas la lune !


----------



## loudovitch (17 Février 2010)

Allez jme lance! Moi j'ai une intuition et je pense que les MBP devrait sortir avant noel 2010


----------



## daphone (17 Février 2010)

Je commence sérieusement a réfléchir pour intégrer un SSD dans mon prochain MBP... C'est encore un peu cher, mais si déjà je pouvais y mettre toutes mes applications (dans un 64 ou 80go), il me faudrait par contre un disque dur externe presque tout le temps branché à côté pour les autres documents et fichiers a traiter..:mouais: Ah si seulement ils pourraient proposer en option comme ils ont fait avec le mini serveur, d'enlever le superdrive pour mettre un SSD à côté d'un disque dur :love: 

Stop, revenons sur terre


----------



## loudovitch (17 Février 2010)

Vous pensez qu'on passera direct aux ilife et iwork 11?


----------



## dambo (17 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Stop, revenons sur terre


Saturn, Uranus, la lune, la terre ...  ça se terminera donc jamais 



loudovitch a dit:


> Vous pensez qu'on passera direct aux ilife et iwork 11?


ilife *10* c'est possible ...
iWork n'est de toute façon pas fourni avec les Mac.


----------



## MacSedik (17 Février 2010)

iwork et ilife *X*. ou iWork et iLife tout simplement!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h38 ----------




daphone a dit:


> Ah si seulement ils pourraient proposer en option comme ils ont fait avec le mini serveur, d'enlever le superdrive pour mettre un SSD à côté d'un disque dur :love:
> 
> Stop, revenons sur terre



tu peut déjà le faire... tu peut regarder là aussi!


----------



## tsss (17 Février 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> iwork et ilife *X*. ou iWork et iLife tout simplement!
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h38 ----------
> 
> ...



Oué mais t'es hors sujet, c'est avec les anciens, vieux, macbook pro ça !


----------



## MacSedik (17 Février 2010)

arf :rose:, je croyais que daphone parlais de son MacBook actuel... Oui ce n'est pas possible sur les nouveaux, le support superdrive ne loge pas, apparemment.


----------



## chris37 (17 Février 2010)

Moi je prie pour mardi prochain


----------



## loudovitch (17 Février 2010)

non mais j'aimerai savoir comment il vont faire leur calcul pour que tout fonctionne et sorte au bon moment! parce qu'en sortant les MBP en mars, y aura embouteillages avec Ipaaad!
S'aurai été bien plus simple d'accoucher des petits bebes en fevrier...Reste plus que mardi pro...


----------



## pumauer (17 Février 2010)

C'est bien ce que je disais plus haut. Ils vont tout sortir mi-mars, pour un recadrage entier de leur gamme, de l'Ipad au Macbook Pro, en en profitant pour gicler le MB Blanc. Comme je le disais hier, je ne peux pas m'empêcher de voir un lien entre ce qu'a dit Jobs du Macbook, la sortie de l'Ipad en 6 modèles et la longue MAJ des MBP. Mais j'arrive pas à trouver le lien entre tout ça. Peut-être le lien c'est le MBA.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h00 ----------

Le MBA a baissé de 300 euros l'autre fois, si je ne me trompe. En admettant qu'il baisse encore d'autant, on pourrait avoir le MBA comme remplaçant du MB blanc, le MBP restant ce qu'il est.


----------



## jugnin (17 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> C'est bien ce que je disais plus haut. Ils vont tout sortir mi-mars, pour un recadrage entier de leur gamme, de l'Ipad au Macbook Pro, en en profitant pour gicler le MB Blanc. Comme je le disais hier, je ne peux pas m'empêcher de voir un lien entre ce qu'a dit Jobs du Macbook, la sortie de l'Ipad en 6 modèles et la longue MAJ des MBP. Mais j'arrive pas à trouver le lien entre tout ça. Peut-être le lien c'est le MBA.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h00 ----------
> 
> Le MBA a baissé de 300 euros l'autre fois, si je ne me trompe. En admettant qu'il baisse encore d'autant, on pourrait avoir le MBA comme remplaçant du MB blanc, le MBP restant ce qu'il est.



_Vous avez fini de raconter des conneries, oui ?_


----------



## pumauer (17 Février 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> _Vous avez fini de raconter des conneries, oui ?_



Qu'on me prouve que c'est une connerie, et je m'incline.


----------



## divoli (17 Février 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> _Vous avez fini de raconter des conneries, oui ?_



Ils te font quand même une sacrée concurrence, hein...


----------



## bartman (17 Février 2010)

Sortie des macbook pro le 24 mars 2010 !!!


----------



## chris37 (17 Février 2010)

Source?


----------



## MacSedik (17 Février 2010)

OUi c'est quoi t'es sources Bart?


----------



## bartman (17 Février 2010)

C'est l'anniversaire de Steve Ballmer


----------



## daphone (17 Février 2010)

Sortie le 23 février!

PS: anniversaire de S.Jobs le 24..


----------



## loudovitch (17 Février 2010)

oui bart, sources?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h07 ----------




daphone a dit:


> Sortie le 23 février!


daphone sources?


----------



## bartman (17 Février 2010)

lol y a quand même 3 personnes qui y ont cru 

L'apple store vient de fermer !


----------



## chris37 (17 Février 2010)

Moi je pense la semaine prochaine ou le mardi d'après car sinon sortir le mbp et l'ipad en même temps sa va mettre le bordel du moins j'espère


----------



## loudovitch (17 Février 2010)

chris37 a dit:


> Moi je pense la semaine prochaine ou le mardi d'après car sinon sortir le mbp et l'ipad en même temps sa va mettre le bordel du moins j'espère


ah mais ptetre qu'ils sortiront le macbook pro APRES l'ipad!
Et oui tu comprends le plus important c'est l'ipad! Et pi le MBP si il reste un creneau on le casera quelque part


----------



## dambo (17 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> ah mais ptetre qu'ils sortiront le macbook pro APRES l'ipad!
> Et oui tu comprends le plus important c'est l'ipad! Et pi le MBP si il reste un creneau on le casera quelque part



Il me semble que c'est la gamme qui se vend le plus ... alors ils ont tout intérêt à ne pas faire n'importe quoi 

Comme Daphone, je penche pour le 23 février, ou alors le mardi 16 mars peut-être ... 

D'ailleurs où va se retrouver l'iPad sur Apple.com ? Pas dans iPhone ... pas dans Mac, vont-ils créer après la sortie un nouvel onglet en haut de page ? Mystère ... de quoi entretenir une topic pendant 2 mois


----------



## loudovitch (17 Février 2010)

oui je pense un nouvel onglet! mais l'ipad ce sera en vente quand exactement? fin mars? 2 mois apres la keynote quoi


----------



## HAL-9000 (17 Février 2010)

chris37 a dit:


> Moi je prie pour mardi prochain



T'as raison l'illuminé, prie...


----------



## chris37 (17 Février 2010)

Non mais ohh chacun ses croyances,tu vera graçe a moi ont les aura mardi prochain


----------



## HAL-9000 (17 Février 2010)

chris37 a dit:


> Non mais ohh chacun ses croyances,tu vera graçe a moi ont les aura mardi prochain



Oui ont vera mardy prauchein caume tu di.


----------



## chris37 (17 Février 2010)

désoler pour la faute de frappe j'étais avec mon iphone , j'y vais moi bonne soirée


----------



## dambo (17 Février 2010)

chris37 a dit:


> désoler pour la faute de frappe j'étais avec mon iphone , j'y vais moi bonne soirée



Sacré iPhone, heureusement que le mode s'appelle *correction* automatique


----------



## chris37 (17 Février 2010)

non c'est moi qui est bidon j'appuie trop longtemps sur les touches du coup le c tac une ç puis moi et les fautes d'orthographe ..... et grave quand j'envoie des sms  obliger de tous vérifier je vais l'enlever d'ailleurs,encore bonne soirée


----------



## golastar (17 Février 2010)

J'attends depuis octobre la sortie du MPB car tout le monde disait apple peut pas laisser une gamme illogique comme ca ... ( je veux un 13 pouces et j'ai 1399 euros de budget max)
A force de pousser ca fait long !!!!!
Mon switch commence bien ....
Donc je dis mardi prochain ( jme le dis depuis octobre tous les mardi....)


----------



## bartman (17 Février 2010)

ça sous-entend quoi ça : "Les Mac de 2010 vont «amener ces  machines à l'étape supérieure »" ?
j'espère que ça s'applique aux mbp 

source : http://www.mac4ever.com/news/51522/steve_jobs_discours_interne_enfin_pas_si_interne_que_cela/


----------



## HAL-9000 (17 Février 2010)

bartman a dit:


> ça sous-entend quoi ça : "Les Mac de 2010 vont «amener ces  machines à l'étape supérieure »" ?
> j'espère que ça s'applique aux mbp
> 
> source : http://www.mac4ever.com/news/51522/steve_jobs_discours_interne_enfin_pas_si_interne_que_cela/



Pense plutôt aux iMac tactiles, vu le nombre de brevets déposés sur ce sujet par Apple ces derniers temps...


----------



## daphone (17 Février 2010)

bartman a dit:


> ça sous-entend quoi ça : "Les Mac de 2010 vont «amener ces  machines à l'étape supérieure »" ?
> j'espère que ça s'applique aux mbp
> 
> source : http://www.mac4ever.com/news/51522/steve_jobs_discours_interne_enfin_pas_si_interne_que_cela/



J'avais aussi bien noté cela. Peut être une raison de plus d'attendre... Apple devient puissant et aligne les success stories.. Ils ont aussi une excellente reserve de trésorerie, peut être que les MacBook n'auront plus rien a voir avec ce que l'on a connu auparavant...

---------- Post added at 22h22 ---------- Previous post was at 22h21 ----------




HAL-9000 a dit:


> Oui ont vera mardy prauchein caume tu di.



J'avoue avoir bien rit quand j'ai lu ton post


----------



## loudovitch (17 Février 2010)

alors si c est ça on va surement les attendre encore un moment!


----------



## shenrone (17 Février 2010)

En même temps pourquoi Apple s'emmerderait a sortir de nouvelles versions de ses portables alors qu'apparemment ils n'ont pas de soucis a les écouler ?


----------



## xao85 (17 Février 2010)

Je viens de lire la news de macG...  C'est une blague???? :rateau:  Qui vient se miner la gueule avec moi au barre. 

Plus sérieusement, ça m'arrange pas du tout, mon avoir de la fnac est valable jusque début Mars, et si c'est le cas je vais devoir me payer un macbook pro ancienne génération plein pot! 

Mais personnelement, je sais pas pourquoi, mais je ne le sens pas la sortie en Mars! Ca serait vraiment très éloigné des concurrents d'Apple (qui sont déjà tous en core I5 ou i7) et trop près de la sortie de l'IPad!


----------



## daphone (17 Février 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> En même temps pourquoi Apple s'emmerderait a sortir de nouvelles versions de ses portables alors qu'apparemment ils n'ont pas de soucis a les écouler ?



Rappelle toi l'ambition première de S.Jobs a ses débuts : régner sur le monde informatique. Il ne satisfera pas simplement d'ecouler des modèles, il veut exploser et renverser le marché. (regarde la suprématie de l'iPhone), avec l'iPhone 4 (mise a jour majeure), l'iPad, et les nouveaux mac 2010, il peut porter un sacré coup..


----------



## xao85 (17 Février 2010)

Et puis "a reçu une image provenant du système informatique de Best Buy qui montre *une nouvelle référence* d'un produit Apple qui serait disponible à partir du 14 mars." 

Si c'était les macbook pro, il y auraient plusieurs références! 

Je maintiens ce sera en Février!


----------



## loudovitch (17 Février 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Je viens de lire la news de macG...  C'est une blague???? :rateau:  Qui vient se miner la gueule avec moi au barre.
> 
> Plus sérieusement, ça m'arrange pas du tout, mon avoir de la fnac est valable jusque début Mars, et si c'est le cas je vais devoir me payer un macbook pro ancienne génération plein pot!
> 
> Mais personnelement, je sais pas pourquoi, mais je ne le sens pas la sortie en Mars! Ca serait vraiment très éloigné des concurrents d'Apple (qui sont déjà tous en core I5 ou i7) et trop près de la sortie de l'IPad!


J-ai autant les boules que toi l'ami!


----------



## shenrone (17 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Rappelle toi l'ambition première de S.Jobs a ses débuts : régner sur le monde informatique. Il ne satisfera pas simplement d'ecouler des modèles, il veut exploser et renverser le marché. (regarde la suprématie de l'iPhone), avec l'iPhone 4 (mise a jour majeure), l'iPad, et les nouveaux mac 2010, il peut porter un sacré coup..



Steve Jobs est suffisamment intelligent pour savoir que la mise a jour des MBP ne lui permettra pas de dominer le marche informatique:rateau:

Apres je sais pas si il faut prendre cette image de Best Buy au sérieux sachant qu'il y a 3 jours une autre photo du même distributeur montrait 3 nouvelles référence Apple en sortie imminente ..:mouais:

http://www.mac4ever.com/news/51914/...eaux_produits_apple_les_macbook_pro_arrivent/


----------



## Galuz (17 Février 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Steve Jobs est suffisamment intelligent pour savoir que la mise a jour des MBP ne lui permettra pas de dominer le marche informatique:rateau:


Mouais... Il est aussi suffisamment intelligent que ce n'est pas en essayant de vendre 4 fois plus chers des mac dépassés (par rapport à la concurrence) qu'il dominera quoi que ce soit...


----------



## elbrado (17 Février 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> En même temps pourquoi Apple s'emmerderait a sortir de nouvelles versions de ses portables alors qu'apparemment ils n'ont pas de soucis a les écouler ?



Hélas, j'ai bien peur que tu ais raison .


----------



## xao85 (18 Février 2010)

Au fait le 14 Mars est un dimanche!  (par rapport à la naws de macG)


----------



## MacSedik (18 Février 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> c'est plus sage je pense oui...
> 
> 
> le 14 tombe un dimanche, je pense que c'est beaucoup de bruits pour rien, ça doit être un bon de commande comme un autre (photoshop est passé par là aussi).



je sais xao que t'a la fleme de tout relire mais je l'ai déjà dis que le 14 est un jour du seigneur...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2010)

elbrado a dit:


> Hélas, j'ai bien peur que tu ais raison .



Pas du tout au niveau informatique ils sont un peu la ramasse APPLE, oui ils ont des produit qui arrivent en tête des ventes, ce qui veux strictement rien dire, vu que un PC tu en achètes un 2 semaines plus tard tu as quasiment le même modèle avec un autre processeur ou une nouvelle carte graphique et un autre nom ... 

En gros APPLE ne vend ni plus ni moins que avant en moyenne générale. Ils ont des pics a chaque sortie de nouveau produit, ensuite sa descend ensuite sa se stabilise comme pour tous les produits non vitale.


----------



## daphone (18 Février 2010)

28 Fev


----------



## Tox (18 Février 2010)

La révision des MBP 2010 ne risque-t-elle pas de tourner court ? 

Cela me rappelle un peu la sortie d'un certain MB Core Solo en 2006.

Peut-être qu'en février 2011... ?


----------



## divoli (18 Février 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Plus sérieusement, ça m'arrange pas du tout, mon avoir de la fnac est valable jusque début Mars, et si c'est le cas je vais devoir me payer un macbook pro ancienne génération plein pot!



 

:mouais:







---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h31 ----------




Tox a dit:


> La révision des MBP 2010 ne risque-t-elle pas de tourner court ?
> 
> Cela me rappelle un peu la sortie d'un certain MB Core Solo en 2006.
> 
> Peut-être qu'en février 2011... ?



Ah ça c'est dur.  



> Ce genre d'information a au moins le mérite de nous occuper en attendant  qu'Apple se décide à sortir ses portables Nehalem qui comme vous  l'aurez compris appartiendront au passé d'Intel dans un an.


----------



## shenrone (18 Février 2010)

En même temps c'est inévitable qu'intel se projette dans le futur, pour eux il faut toujours voir devant et annoncer tôt.
La concurrence est rude sur le terrain de la techno, je sais que certains fabricant d'ordi passe des commandes des l'annonce de nouvelle architecture pour être certain d'être dans les premiers a la proposer.

Apres pour le cas Apple je ne vois pas en quoi cette annonce pourrais perturber leurs futurs sorties, peut  etre qu'il vont passer a une nouvelle génération par an pour coller aux nouveaux procs, ou qu'ils n'en sortiront pas cette année pour attendre la génération 2011


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (18 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Qu'on me prouve que c'est une connerie, et je m'incline.



Le théorème du con formalise, d'une façon incroyablement complexe, une question toute simple: Est-ce que cet individu est con ou pas? La subtilité candide avec laquelle l'équation répond à l'énigme lui valut, en 1922, le prix Nobel du génie.    

Il faut être con, pour douter de la connerie CQFD.    


Pour l'inclinaison un peu plus s'il te plait   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h27 ----------




chris37 a dit:


> désoler pour la faute de frappe j'étais avec mon iphone , j'y vais moi bonne soirée



Désolé d'avoir écrasé votre enfant sur le passage piéton, j'étais avec mon iPhone, j'y vais moi, bonne soirée tout de même.   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h29 ----------




golastar a dit:


> J'attends depuis octobre la sortie du MPB car tout le monde disait apple peut pas laisser une gamme illogique comme ca ... ( je veux un 13 pouces et j'ai 1399 euros de budget max)
> A force de pousser ca fait long !!!!!
> Mon switch commence bien ....
> Donc je dis mardi prochain ( jme le dis depuis octobre tous les mardi....)



En fait c'est pas un ordinateur dont tu as besoin...   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h32 ----------




xao85 a dit:


> Je viens de lire la news de macG...  C'est une blague???? :rateau:  Qui vient se miner la gueule avec moi au barre.
> 
> Plus sérieusement, ça m'arrange pas du tout, mon avoir de la fnac est valable jusque début Mars, et si c'est le cas je vais devoir me payer un macbook pro ancienne génération plein pot!
> 
> Mais personnelement, je sais pas pourquoi, mais je ne le sens pas la sortie en Mars! Ca serait vraiment très éloigné des concurrents d'Apple (qui sont déjà tous en core I5 ou i7) et trop près de la sortie de l'IPad!



Envoie ton bon d'achat à Jobs, peut-être te répondra-t-il...   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h34 ----------

Il est tout de même merveilleux ce topic, il y a de véritables perles écrites par de purs génies.


----------



## Paradise (18 Février 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Je maintiens ce sera en Février!




Mi-mars....  encore et toujours xao t'es sur la mauvaise pente


----------



## loudovitch (18 Février 2010)

Mais non il n'y aura pas de MAJ des MBP en 2010! C'est comme ilife, il faudra attendre 2011! C'est calculé tout ça bien sur!


----------



## TiteLine (18 Février 2010)

Vous n'avez rien compris. En fait, ils sont déjà prêts sauf que les ventes des modèles actuels ont tellement baissé qu'ils attendent que les stocks aient suffisamment diminué avant de proposer les nouveaux produits 

Plus sérieusement, pour reprendre ce qui a déjà été dit, la probabilité que les nouveaux modèles sortent augmente chaque jour et chaque mardi


----------



## Fìx (18 Février 2010)

Enrin a dit:


> Vous n'avez rien compris. En fait, ils sont déjà prêts sauf que les ventes des modèles actuels ont tellement baissé qu'ils attendent que les stocks aient suffisamment diminué avant de proposer les nouveaux produits



C'est vrai ça! 


Allez les gars, dévouez vous quoi merde!  Si personne n'achète les derniers modèles actuels, les nouveaux ne sortiront jamais!!!


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (18 Février 2010)

Wai ça fait depuis le moi d'octobre tous les lundi que j'allume un cierge en espérant qu'ils sortent le lendemain. Ne soyez pas égoïstes, pensez à moi


----------



## arrakiss (18 Février 2010)

Finalement je vais ptet renouveler mon MBP avec les nouveaux qui sortiront un jour. J'comptais le faire en 2011, bah je serais dans le bon.


----------



## Dementia (18 Février 2010)

Je reviens de quelques jours de vacances, impatient de voir que des mbp ont peut être été annoncé . Et puis ... RIEN 
Faut qu'on arrête de se faire des fausses joies lol. 
Je n'espère plus rien pour l'instant. On ne peut qu'attendre !!!!
Shenrone, fan de muse ?     ( Vivement juin)

Allez courage on y est presque, il ne faut pas craquer maintenant !!!!    De toute façon, que ce soit en mars ou avril, on ne peut qu'attendre. Cependant j'aimerais au moins savoir ce qu'ils vont avoir dans le ventre précisement !!!!! Apres on discutera tous de la config plutôt que la sortie.  Par ailleurs j'hésite encore entre le 15 ou 17. J'hésite.. Meilleure résolution sur le 17 je trouve. Mais bon.  Et puis ca se trouve on verra apparaitre un 16".  jd jbjqtmgjqmkqjtseogkmjhqpkhpip*r GPI JQZJ FL BLQ QJ IEZGJ JE CRAQUE JEN AI MARRE CA ME SAOULE D ATTENDRE COMME UN CON !!!!!  A mon avis on est pas pres de les voir sortir car s'il faut attendre que les stocks soient écoulés ben on a pas fini !!!.


----------



## Sylow (18 Février 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> C'est vrai ça!
> 
> 
> Allez les gars, dévouez vous quoi merde!  Si personne n'achète les derniers modèles actuels, les nouveaux ne sortiront jamais!!!



Je me suis dévouer en juin 2009 ! C'est bon j'ai fais ma B.A , c'est pour vous que j'ai fais ça !


----------



## Touny29 (18 Février 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> C'est vrai ça!
> 
> 
> Allez les gars, dévouez vous quoi merde!  Si personne n'achète les derniers modèles actuels, les nouveaux ne sortiront jamais!!!



+1 

Allez les gars achetés achetés !!!


----------



## xao85 (18 Février 2010)

Si ils ne sont pas sorties Mardi prochain ,il risque d'avoir un acheteur de plus, vous inquiétez pas!


----------



## dambo (18 Février 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Si ils ne sont pas sorties Mardi prochain ,il risque d'avoir un acheteur de plus, vous inquiétez pas!



Naaaan, plus le temps passe et plus il faut attendre 

Moi je m'en fous, je le voulais pour début mars mais visiblement ça va être chaud ... mi-mars au plus tard


----------



## Jol666 (18 Février 2010)

Dixit Paco Rabanne, s'ils ne sortent pas mardi prochain, il y a 100% de chances qu'ils sortent en mars... 

... car aucune chance de sortie pour le *30 février* cette année...


----------



## pumauer (18 Février 2010)

De toute façon, on ne sera plus à ça près...Mars, c'est bientôt...


----------



## Fìx (18 Février 2010)

Jol666 a dit:


> Dixit Paco Rabanne, s'ils ne sortent pas mardi prochain, il y a 100% de chances qu'ils sortent en mars...



Mmm... mouais.... j'le verrai plutôt dire un truc du genre : _« si ils sortent pas maintenant, il y a 100% de chance qu'ils sortent plus tard. »_

Et il aurait raison!  _(pour une fois!  )_


----------



## dambo (18 Février 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Mmm... mouais.... j'le verrai plutôt dire un truc du genre : _« si ils sortent pas maintenant, il y a 100% de chance qu'ils sortent plus tard. »_
> 
> Et il aurait raison!  _(pour une fois!  )_



Oui car le store pourrait aussi fermer mercredi prochain, et là, le Paco l'aurait dans l'uranus !


----------



## baltazare (18 Février 2010)

en tout cas ils feraient bien de prendre  le temps de faire une bonne machine par ce que la concurrence est plutôt bien partie.. ils leurs manque le design!

http://www.sony.be/lang/fr/product/vnp-z-series/vpcz11x9e-b

mais rien avant la sortie de l'Ipad.. peuvent pas lui faire de l'ombre d'autant qu'on a pas encore les prix officiel de l'ipad..


----------



## GWEN2001 (18 Février 2010)

Dementia a dit:


> Mais bon. Et puis ca se trouve on verra apparaitre un 16". jd jbjqtmgjqmkqjtseogkmjhqpkhpip*r GPI JQZJ FL BLQ QJ IEZGJ JE CRAQUE JEN AI MARRE CA ME SAOULE D ATTENDRE COMME UN CON !!!!! A mon avis on est pas pres de les voir sortir car s'il faut attendre que les stocks soient écoulés ben on a pas fini !!!.


 

Oui et un14" pouce pour ce qui hésite entre 13 et 15" et puis du 16/9 et aussi un 18" à la place du 17  

pour l'imac on est bien passer du 17, 20 et 24 au 21.5 et 27"


----------



## dambo (18 Février 2010)

GWEN2001 a dit:


> Oui et un14" pouce pour ce qui hésite entre 13 et 15" et puis du 16/9 et aussi un 18" à la place du 17
> 
> pour l'imac on est bien passer du 17, 20 et 24 au 21.5 et 27"



Il n'y a jamais eu de 17 alu je crois ...
Par contre oui on est passé du 16/10eme avec le 20 et le 24 au 16/9eme avec des résolutions beaucoup plus intéressantes !
La majorité des PC portables sont aujourd'hui en 16/9 (1366x768 pour la plupart) ; il est fort possible qu'Apple propose donc un 14", un 15,6" et un je sais plus quoi pour le plus grand modèle... En tout cas j'espère ! Pour moi 14" c'est le top


----------



## GWEN2001 (18 Février 2010)

Allez on se lache voici ma config idéal  

14" en 16/9
du coup pavé numérique (plus de place en largeur)
un core i5   2/4 coeurs
une nvidia récente avec optimus 
un emplacement petit ssd (genre 1.8" 64 ou 128 Go) pour le système et les applications
un dd 2.5" 500 Go pour le stockage 5200 tr/mn pour le silence
Un graveur externe (si plus assez de place... mais avec le 16/9  on gagne en largeur rappelez vous) moi je préferais intégré mais certains pensent à la dématérialisation en ce moment (en plus on pourra toujours prendre un blue ray quand steve sera d'accord)
de l'usb3 à la place de le usb2
une fire wire (pour mon camescope)
un slot express card (au pire si on à pas la place du SSD je pourrais mettre mon disque système sur SSD express card...voir sur macbidouille)


et vous c'est quoi votre config de rève......

comme on à encore un peu à attendre autant y aller faite comme moi lachez vous :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (18 Février 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Mmm... mouais.... j'le verrai plutôt dire un truc du genre : _« si ils sortent pas maintenant, il y a 100% de chance qu'ils sortent plus tard. »_



Style _100% des gagants ont tenté leur chance_ ?


----------



## dambo (18 Février 2010)

GWEN2001 a dit:


> Allez on se lache voici ma config idéal
> 
> 14" en 16/9
> du coup pavé numérique (plus de place en largeur)
> ...



idem pour moi ... mais sans pavé numérique ! et avec une entrée audio sur le modèle d'entrée de gamme, et une bonne résolution 
Mais là on rêve 

Je viens de réaliser que Mardi, je suis toute la journée en examen ....


----------



## golastar (18 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5395953 a dit:
			
		

> En fait c'est pas un ordinateur dont tu as besoin...




Si tu considères que galérer quotidiennement avec un vieux Asus suffit c'est vrai  Mais j'aimerais bien changé ...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (18 Février 2010)

Alors continue patiemment sur ton Asus qui semble t'aller à la perfection, parce que si tu en avais un tel besoin de changement, tu n'attendrais pas.


----------



## daphone (18 Février 2010)

GWEN2001 a dit:


> Allez on se lache voici ma config idéal
> 
> 14" en 16/9
> du coup pavé numérique (plus de place en largeur)
> ...



Tu rêves un peu beaucoup pour avoir tout ça ! Le pavé numérique tu oublies, Apple n'en veut plus. Ensuite pour les options, si tu veux tout ça, sors au moins 2500


----------



## Dementia (18 Février 2010)

Ecran 16/9 ca serait vraiment pas mal.  Par contre je trouve que sur le 17 , y a quelque chose qui cloche, y a un truc qui fait que c'est pas aussi bien proportionné que sur le 15. Sur le 15 Y a les enceintes, le clavier qui rentre pile poil entre les deux  ( Aucune connotation sexuelle ), le rendu est vraiment sympa. Alors que sur le 17 on sent que l'espace est mal geré, c'est beaucoup moins esthetique je trouve. 

Ce ne sont que des détails tout ca,et c'est mon avis perso,  mais pour le prix c'est normal d'avoir un truc irréprochable. Pour le proc, I5 4 coeurs j'espère, le DD m'importe peu, enfin je veux dire par la qu'un 7200 t tourne déjà très bien je trouve.  

Un SSD oui c'est bien, mais à choisir entre une fréquence de proc plus elevée ou un SDD, ben je choisis une meilleure fréquence.  Une nvidia optimus j'espère aussi mais l'info est tombée y a pas longtemps, et j'ai l'impression que ca sera uniquement pour la MAJ d'apres celle la, c'est à dire en 2025 . 

Enfin je me contenterai de ce que j'aurai . J'aimerais juste qu'on nous informe de la config des bestiaux !!!  Que ce soit en Mars ou Avril ou Mai, mais qu'on nous informe de la future config.  Allez prions


----------



## Touny29 (18 Février 2010)

Les processeurs i5 portable n'existe pas avec 4 coeurs, ce sera des 2 coeurs ! Par contre il existe des i7 avec 4 coeurs mais ils chauffes beaucoup plus donc on peut oublier pour les MP donc on aura forcément des i3, i5 et i7 avec deux coeurs gravé en 32 nm !


----------



## Dementia (18 Février 2010)

Touny29 a dit:


> Les processeurs i5 portable n'existe pas avec 4 coeurs, ce sera des 2 coeurs ! Par contre il existe des i7 avec 4 coeurs mais ils chauffes beaucoup plus donc on peut oublier pour les MP donc on aura forcément des i3, i5 et i7 avec deux coeurs gravé en 32 nm !


 
Ah je savais pas  . Sur le 17 tu penses qu'on aura aussi un double coeur ?


----------



## TiteLine (18 Février 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Je me suis dévouer en juin 2009 ! C'est bon j'ai fais ma B.A , c'est pour vous que j'ai fais ça !




Je me suis également sacrifiée en juin dernier. 

Du coup je vais me retrouver avec un Mac dépassé d'ici un mois ou deux


----------



## Fìx (18 Février 2010)

Enrin a dit:


> Je me suis également sacrifiée en juin dernier.
> 
> Du coup je vais me retrouver avec un Mac dépassé d'ici un mois ou deux



Oui MAIS! ... Tu te consoleras en te disant que tu as permis à Vezøul d'avoir le dernier!  C'est pas trop bon ça?!! :love:


----------



## daphone (18 Février 2010)

Je vous propose un petit jeu.. 

Voici les dernières dates de mises à jour des MBP

mois / année
10/2006 
6 / 2007 
2 / 2008 
10/2008 
6 / 2009 

a votre avis, par calcul de logique, quel mois sortira le nouveau ? 
? / 2010


----------



## Fìx (18 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Je vous propose un petit jeu..
> 
> Voici les dernières dates de mises à jour des MBP
> 
> ...



Ah ah! 

On aime la logique quand il n'y a plus rien d'autre à quoi se raccrocher non?!  On a pas entendu parler de ce jeu en Janvier me semble-t-il?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> a votre avis, par calcul de logique, quel mois sortira le nouveau ?
> ? / 2010



13/2010


----------



## daphone (18 Février 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Ah ah!
> 
> On aime la logique quand il n'y a plus rien d'autre à quoi se raccrocher non?!  On a pas entendu parler de ce jeu en Janvier me semble-t-il?



De ce jeu en janvier, non pas du tout, tu dois confondre avec une keynote qui avait été annoncée et attendue à une date fixe. Sinon tu te raccroches à quoi toi pour prévoir du Mars 

Les macbook pro ont été annoncés deux semaines exactement après l'annonce d'Aperture 2, ça se tient.


----------



## Fìx (18 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> De ce jeu en janvier, non pas du tout, tu dois confondre avec une keynote qui avait été annoncée et attendue à une date fixe. Sinon tu te raccroches à quoi toi pour prévoir du Mars



Ah non mais y'a méprise là! Il peut sortir en juin 2044 que j'en aurai rien secouer! 

... et j'ai jamais annoncé aucune date!  


Seulement, en Janvier, il me semble bien t'avoir vu plus d'une fois espérer un dévoilement du nouveau MBP pendant la Keynote, faisant ainsi abstraction de tes calculs savants actuels... Me trompe-je?


----------



## daphone (18 Février 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Ah non mais y'a méprise là! Il peut sortir en juin 2044 que j'en aurai rien secouer!



Ben je me demande ce que tu peux bien faire sur ce topic :hein:



Fix78 a dit:


> Seulement, en Janvier, il me semble bien t'avoir vu plus d'une fois espérer un dévoilement du nouveau MBP pendant la Keynote, faisant ainsi abstraction de tes calculs savants actuels... Me trompe-je?



Oui évidemment, comme de très nombreuses personnes sur ce site comme ailleurs. Aussi le mardi 9 avec la fermeture de l'apple store. Si je savais la date précise, je ne serais pas ici à poireauter comme vous tous, tu ne crois pas ?


----------



## Miikah (18 Février 2010)

Pouah j'ai failli craquer pour un MacBook pro 13"... Heureusement que ma conscience m'a rattrappé et m'a évité de me faire b***** a une semaine peut être de la mise a jour de la gamme ! Sacré Apple, ils savent nous rendre fou...


----------



## lucas30100 (18 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Je vous propose un petit jeu..
> 
> Voici les dernières dates de mises à jour des MBP
> 
> ...


 




logiquement si on regarde les sorties ça donne ( 10=>6=>2) donc en toute logique ça devrait donner 2/2010  

du moins je l'espère


----------



## Fìx (18 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Ben je me demande ce que tu peux bien faire sur ce topic :hein:



Me distrais...


----------



## taz_60 (18 Février 2010)

Idem, j'ai failli craquer pour un MBP 15" l'autre jour. J'ai droit aux 12% d'Apple On Campus en plus...

Je peux bien garder mon MB 13" early 2007 (oui à ce moment là j'avais loupé de 2 mois la sortie de Leopard et la mise à jour des MB blancs...) encore quelques temps. Je me suis donné jusqu'à début mars pour le changer. Après, je perds mes options pour le vendre d'occase...

Une petite baisse d'une bonne cinquantaine d'euros serait aussi appréciable... Ca s'est vu à presque chaque mise à jour. 

Sinon, je n'attends pas de grosses nouveautés... le mbp actuel me semble déjà très bien (à part les proc vieillissants comme on en a déjà trop parlé). Tant qu'ils laissent le firewire (qui est vital dans mon cas...)...


----------



## Touny29 (18 Février 2010)

Dementia a dit:


> Ah je savais pas  . Sur le 17 tu penses qu'on aura aussi un double coeur ?



Oui à moins qu'il change le système de refroidissement des MP


----------



## dambo (18 Février 2010)

On veut des vraies résolutions, on veut des vraies résolutions  

STOP aux résolutions moisies des MBP (hors 17") :rateau:

Tout à l'heure quelqu'un a posté un lien vers un Sony ... écran 13" 16/9 en 1920x1080 
Je ne dis pas d'aller jusque là non plus ... mais le 1280x800 a quand même fait son temps


----------



## pumauer (18 Février 2010)

Où est ce lien, que je jette un oeil là-dessus?


----------



## daphone (18 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> On veut des vraies résolutions, on veut des vraies résolutions
> 
> STOP aux résolutions moisies des MBP (hors 17") :rateau:
> 
> ...



J'ai quand même un pote qui réalise et monte son long métrage sur un MBP 13 2,26 ! Moi je lui dis chapeau bas quand j'ai vu le résultat


----------



## kerflous (18 Février 2010)

Le sony est dailleurs hors de prix...
On trouve des Tosh'/Asus 2x moins chers tout aussi bien équipé


----------



## bartman (18 Février 2010)

Vous parlez de cette petite merveille :
Votre configuration 													 													 														
 													  												 													 														Processeur:  														 														 															 															 															Processeur Intel® Core(TM) i7 			 																													 														 													 												 													 														Système d exploitation:  														 														 															 															 															Windows® 7 Professionnel  authentique 			 																													 														 													 												 													 														Couleur:  														 														 															 															 															Noir 			 															 															 															  																	 																	
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 																													 														 													 												 													 														Disque dur:  														 														 															 															 															128 Go SSD Ultra-SATA 			 																													 														 													 												 													 														Mémoire:  														 														 															 															 															4 Go 1066MHz DDR3-SDRAM 			 																													 														 													 												 													 														Disque optique:  														 														 															 															 															Lecteur DVD 			 																													 														 													 												 													 														Ecran:  														 														 															 															 															LCD 33,3 cm, 1920x1080, webcam 			 																													 														 													 												 													 														Connectivité:  														 														 															 															 															Pas de WAN sans fil 			 																													 														 													 												 													 														Fonctions de sécurité:  														 														 															 															 															Pas de fonction de sécurité 			 																													 														 													 												 													 														Batterie:  														 														 															 															 															Batterie jusqu'à 6,5 heures 			 																													 														 													 												 													 														Ecouteures:  														 														 															 															 															Pas de ecouteures 			 																													 														 													 												 													 														Ports:  														 														 															 															 															3 ports USB 			 																													 														 													 												 													 														Suites Microsoft Office:  														 														 															 															 															Pas de Suite Microsoft Office 			 																													 														 													 												 													 														Antivirus:  														 														 															 															 															McAfee®-60 jours de protection 			 																													 														 													 												 													 														Adobe Acrobat:  														 														 															 															 															Pas de Adobe® Acrobat Standard 			 																													 														 													 												 													 														Adobe Creation:  														 														 															 															 															Pas de Adobe® Creation 			 																													 														 													 												 													 														Adobe® Lightroom®:  														 														 															 															 															Pas de AdobePhotoshopLightroom 			 																													 														 													 													 												 													 																			 												 												 													 														Comprend également 													 													 														
													  									 												 													 														Lecteur de cartes mémoire: 														Lecteur cartes SD + Mem. Stick  													 												 													 														Clavier: 														Clavier français (AZERTY)  													 												 													 														LAN sans fil: 														LAN sans fil + Bluetooth®  													 												 													 														Sortie HDMI: 														Sortie HDMI  													 												 													 														Carte graphique: 														NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 330M 1Go  													 												 													 														Adaptateur secteur: 														1 Adaptateur secteur
Prix : 2.009,00  TTC

C'est sûr que si Apple nous met une config comme ça dans le 13" ils vont doubler tout le monde en vente.


----------



## TiteLine (18 Février 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Oui MAIS! ... Tu te consoleras en te disant que tu as permis à Vezøul d'avoir le dernier!  C'est pas trop bon ça?!! :love:




Le dernier quoi? Mot peut être? 

Bah je me console déjà en l'utilisant depuis des mois :love: Et tout comme les attentistes du moment, j'avais un peu patienté car je savais que "ça" allait sortir. Mais j'avais un fixe (que j'ai toujours) qui tenait la route (et la tient toujours avec ses 2 Go de ram) donc ce n'était pas urgent.


----------



## pumauer (18 Février 2010)

Attendre...Mais j'en suis encore à me demander si la mise à jour en vaudra vraiment la peine (pour moi, du moins). J'ai toujours le souvenir de mises à jour pour le moins problématiques...
Tout ça commence vraiment à faire ch...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h45 ----------

Les MBP pour le 14 Mars : http://www.macworld.fr/2010/02/18/mac/les-nouveaux-macbook-pro-mars/475531/


----------



## daphone (18 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Attendre...Mais j'en suis encore à me demander si la mise à jour en vaudra vraiment la peine (pour moi, du moins). J'ai toujours le souvenir de mises à jour pour le moins problématiques...
> Tout ça commence vraiment à faire ch...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h45 ----------
> ...



Ouais, finalement Macworld.fr n'en sait pas plus que nous. Ils ont repris les mêmes sources macrumors que MacG et d'autres... On en sait rien donc. Il parait par contre que OSX Snow Léopard serait compatible avec Optimus. De toute manière, Steve Jobs a annoncé que les Mac 2010 seraient très intéressant. Je pense que rien que pour ça, ça vaut le coup d'attendre, d'autant plus qu'on est plus trop loin. Beaucoup parlent du 23, au pire, ça se passera dans le mois à venir de toute manière...


----------



## pumauer (18 Février 2010)

Ouais, n'en savent rien non plus, et le mobile en question est peut-être l'Ipad. C'est à se demander s'ils ne vont pas attendre jusqu'en Juin pour les  MBP, histoire de bien faire mousser l'effet Ipad...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h07 ----------

Mais si on se fie à ça, il s'agirait plutôt du MBP, la discrétion étant plus ou mois totale concernant l'Ipad selon certains :  http://www.macplus.net/magplus/depeche-52012-ipad-apple-controle-la-livraison


----------



## chris37 (18 Février 2010)

Oui mais pourtant l'ipad on se fiche de la date de sortie car le produit est deja annoncer tandis que le mbp il ne faut pas ralentir les ventes donc c'est la qu'il faut tous mettre en oeuvre pour eviter les fuites moi je pense pour mardi proch comme dis daphone les mbp 08 ont était annoncer deux semaines après la sortie d'aperture 2


----------



## daphone (18 Février 2010)

Surtout que la disponibilité sera [je pense] immédiate lors du renouvellement du store (du moins l'acte de commande). Car comme il y a pas d'annonces, il ne peuvent pas afficher sur le store quelque chose que l'on ne peut pas acheter, d'une part (sauf iPad exception car annoncé) mais aussi parceque les ventes du MBP actuel chuteraient tout simplement.


----------



## pumauer (18 Février 2010)

Ouais, mardi prochain, y a des chances. Ça rappelle un peu la mise à jour de fin février 2008.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h33 ----------

Cela dit, y a un hic. Si la MAJ n'est pas importante, autant ne pas attendre (l'actuel me suffirait). Et si la MAJ est importante, il n'est peut-être pas bon d'acheter tout de suite, pour éviter les problèmes des nouveaux modèles. Non?


----------



## daphone (18 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Ouais, mardi prochain, y a des chances. Ça rappelle un peu la mise à jour de fin février 2008.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h33 ----------
> 
> Cela dit, y a un hic. Si la MAJ n'est pas importante, autant ne pas attendre (l'actuel me suffirait). Et si la MAJ est importante, il n'est peut-être pas bon d'acheter tout de suite, pour éviter les problèmes des nouveaux modèles. Non?



T'inquiètes, S.Jobs a dit "taking the 2010 Macs to the next level" . Ensuite, les annonces de macbook pro 5 d'occaz vont pulluler, car si la mise à jour ne te convient pas à toi, d'autres acheteront en vendant le leur. Sans compter tous les macbook pro 5 qui seront bradés en Fnac, et autres magasins (il n'y a qu'a voir comment ça s'est passé pour les iMacs, les deux générations sont restés longtemps en vente ensemble) Je m'inquiète pas pour ça


----------



## pumauer (18 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> T'inquiètes, S.Jobs a dit "taking the 2010 Macs to the next level" . Ensuite, les annonces de macbook pro 5 d'occaz vont pulluler, car si la mise à jour ne te convient pas à toi, d'autres acheteront en vendant le leur. Sans compter tous les macbook pro 5 qui seront bradés en Fnac, et autres magasins (il n'y a qu'a voir comment ça s'est passé pour les iMacs, les deux générations sont restés longtemps en vente ensemble) Je m'inquiète pas pour ça



La mise à jour peut en effet ne pas me convenir. On se souvient de certaines qui ont fait froid dans le dos (dalles mates, firewire etc).
Bon, faut voir...Moi, tout ce que je veux c'est davantage de disque dur, à cause du montage video qui prend sacrément de la place et un truc avec clavier rétro-éclairé et plus léger. Un peu plus rapide, pourquoi pas mais bon, ce sera pas la mort de perdre quelques secondes. 
Sûr que les vieilles générations vont côtoyer les anciennes pendant un petit laps de temps, donc à voir...


----------



## xao85 (18 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Naaaan, plus le temps passe et plus il faut attendre
> 
> Moi je m'en fous, je le voulais pour début mars mais visiblement ça va être chaud ... mi-mars au plus tard



Nan je suis convaincu que ce sera pour Fevrier, je me suis peut être tromper dans la date mais pas sur le mois! Mars ce sera vraiment trop tard. 



daphone a dit:


> Je vous propose un petit jeu..
> 
> Voici les dernières dates de mises à jour des MBP
> 
> ...



Et c'est toi qui avait fait la comparaison avec Aperture 2 et la sortie deux semaines plus tard des MacBook Pro... Je pense sincèrement que c'est pour Février! 



pumauer a dit:


> Attendre...Mais j'en suis encore à me demander si la mise à jour en vaudra vraiment la peine (pour moi, du moins). J'ai toujours le souvenir de mises à jour pour le moins problématiques...
> Tout ça commence vraiment à faire ch...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h45 ----------
> ...



Best Buy selon eux, les macbook auraient duent sortir le 9 Février ... (selon moi aussi  ) de plus le 14 Mars est un dimanche et les macbook pro ce n'est pas UNE référence mais DES références. Donc info caduc!  Enfin selon moi! 
Même Mac4ever le dit, Best Buy n'a jamais donné de bonnes infos!


----------



## loudovitch (18 Février 2010)

Bah c est sur qu'en respectant une certaine logique, la sortie devrait se faire en fevrier!


----------



## daphone (18 Février 2010)

Oui, si je dis depuis quelques pages que ça sera le 23 Fev, c'est en réunissant tous ces différents éléments  que j'en arrive à cette date. Presque rien me fait penser à Mars. Mais bon, ce ne sont pas des "savants calculs", c'est juste un raisonnement logique que tout le monde peut avoir en réunissant de telles infos. (Je suis sur le forum MacRumors américain aussi et beaucoup pensent le 23). Après, faudra pas me taper si rien ne se passe le 23, car c'est Apple, et cette entreprise a bien montrée qu'elle faisait ce qu'elle voulait, comme elle voulait. Ce qui est vrai par la passé ne se confirmera pas forcément dans le futur. Donc on attends et puis voilà.


----------



## Kinesam (18 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> Bah c est sur qu'en respectant une certaine logique, la sortie devrait se faire en fevrier!



En gros si ils doivent sortir en février ils doivent sortir mardi prochain^^
Moi je préfère ne pas faire de pronostic 
Le mieux ce serait demain, même si c'est pas un mardi! XD


----------



## loudovitch (18 Février 2010)

et oui moi aussi au debut ne connaissant pas du tout l'univers d'apple, je pensais que les sorties pouvaient se faire n'importe quel jour de la semaine...


----------



## Dementia (18 Février 2010)

C'est vrai que ce ptit sony a l'air pas mal du tout. Perso j'ai quasiement toujours eu des sony et je n'ai jamais eu aucun soucis, contrairement à ce que peuvent dire les gens " sony c'est pas fiable, etc, etc.." .  Mais bon j'ai toujours hésité entre sony et mac, mais cette fois ca sera mac; mais j'en ai marre d'attendre, ca me saoule pfff !!!!!

J'espère mardi pro aussi. On ne peut qu'attendre maintenant !!!!! .  Mardi pro et mac book pro ca rime en plus. Je craque ca y est  pzojfrz ghqnegu qjgte;gtqjg,vqlugjeglghtgkjqhioqhjsroihsjhui     Prions mes amis


----------



## loudovitch (18 Février 2010)

Ca y est les mecs on est tous perchés là!


----------



## Dementia (18 Février 2010)

lol oui.  Et ca se trouve au final on va tous critiquer car on va dire que la config proposée c'est du foutage de gueule   je le sens lol.


----------



## loudovitch (18 Février 2010)

ouai carrement c'est clair! bon au pire on aura quand meme des prix en baisse sur la version précedente


----------



## Dementia (18 Février 2010)

Oui au pire on se rabattra sur les autres..  Une CG avec 1g ca serait pas mal mais j'y crois pas.. je pense qu'on aura droit à une 512 :s. Enfin bon on verra bien de toute façon. Soyons patient


----------



## pumauer (19 Février 2010)

Voilà le successeur du MBP! http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00097681.html

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h45 ----------

Eh oui, Apple prend son temps : http://www.consomac.fr/news-818.html


----------



## xao85 (19 Février 2010)

Ils font "bip" avec leur stock!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Voilà le successeur du MBP! http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00097681.html
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h45 ----------
> 
> Eh oui, Apple prend son temps : http://www.consomac.fr/news-818.html




Ptoo le sony il a la 3G !!! c'est trop bien sa !!!! Il aurait le touchpad du macbook pro .... il serai parfait, en plus les clavier sony sont très bien enfin ca va pas te changer du MAC.


----------



## josselinco (19 Février 2010)

Les dernières pages du topic ont de quoi convaincre que cest pour mardi (mais cest surtout quon veut y croire jimagine) 

Quelle coup de com pas croyable pour pas un sou quand même... jusquà mardi on va être à fond, entre rafraîchir la page daccueil dApple.com et venir flooder ce topic


----------



## kerflous (19 Février 2010)

on en a  jusqu'a fin mars oui


----------



## loudovitch (19 Février 2010)

heyhey le 15 pouces en 2.8ghz est en expédition sous 3 jours sur le store!


----------



## Tox (19 Février 2010)

Pas sur le "store" suisse, ni l'américain d'ailleurs.

Et pour relancer les spéculations...


----------



## Kinesam (19 Février 2010)

Tox a dit:


> Pas sur le "store" suisse, ni l'américain d'ailleurs.
> 
> Et pour relancer les spéculations...



Merci pour le lien Tox!
En tout cas c'est certain: Apple veut écouler les stocks avant de sortir les nouveaux...
Mais quasi tout le monde sait qu'ils cmvont faire un renouvellement, et suffit qu'ils mettent les actuels dans le refurb avec les nouveaux a coté et je suis certains qu'il y auras des acheteurs parce que beaucoup de gens n'ont pas besoins des nouveaux!


----------



## Jol666 (19 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Mais quasi tout le monde sait qu'ils cmvont faire un renouvellement, et suffit qu'ils mettent les actuels dans le refurb avec les nouveaux a coté et je suis certains qu'il y auras des acheteurs parce que beaucoup de gens n'ont pas besoins des nouveaux!


Exactement, beaucoup (et j'en fais partie) attendent la mise à jour pour passer à l'achat, soit pour avoir le "nouveau modèle", soit pour trouver une occase intéressante.


----------



## Touny29 (19 Février 2010)

Tox a dit:


> Et pour relancer les spéculations...



Justement c'est assez marrant car les prochains processeurs i3, i5 et i7 à 2 coeurs auront une fréquence limitée à 1066 MHz comme les Core2duo d'aujourd'hui.

Hors les i7 à 4 coeurs, eux, ont une fréquence limitée à 1333 MHz donc peut-être aurions-nous droit à des i7 4 coeurs sur les prochains MBP 17" ? 

En tout cas par cela il faudrait modifier un peut le dessous du MBP !


----------



## bullrottt (19 Février 2010)

tous le mondes commencent à faire des promo, ça sent bon


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (19 Février 2010)

Alrs profitez en, les nouveaux couterons plus cher et les éléments à l'intérieur ne seront pas forcément aussi robuste.


----------



## Dementia (19 Février 2010)

Oui ca sent bon ces ptites promos . Mais y a t'il encore beaucoup de stock ou pas :s ?  Car si le stock est encore bien conséquent, ben on devra attendre encore un peu. Mais c'est clair que certain attendent la sortie des nouveaux pour avoir de bon prix sur les anciens, donc l'un dans l'autre..     Mais une sortie proche de l'ipad je le sens pas.. les utilisateurs sont différent car les deux ne se comparent pas, mais je le sens pas en mars. Moi je les vois bien sortir en avril je sais pas pourquoi. Le 1er peut être . Enfin je dis cqa mais j'en sais rien  du tout lol

Dans tous les cas on y est presque, prions mes amis


----------



## Kinesam (19 Février 2010)

Ce qui veut dire qu'il y aura aussi une meilleure mémoire vive (bus plus rapide) pour les MBP avec un i7 ( je suppose les 15'&17'! )

en tout cas je dirais:
" plus de promo il y a, plus les chances que mardi la sortie des nouveaux seras."
^^


----------



## gKatarn (19 Février 2010)

Dementia a dit:


> prions mes amis



OLALA!, sors de ce corps


----------



## Dr Troy (19 Février 2010)

Pour les promos, les revendeurs agréés en savent autant que nous, ils anticipent aussi. Et vu que les ventes doivent baisser parce que les Mac-users attendent la mise à jour, ils font des promos.

C'est un cercle vicieux tout ça.

(J'aimerais bien le retour de l'express card sur le 15" mais je n'y crois pas trop...)


----------



## dambo (19 Février 2010)

C'est pour mardi ! Un vendeur Saturn me l'a assuré hier !


----------



## Touny29 (19 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> C'est pour mardi ! Un vendeur Saturn me l'a assuré hier !



Espérons...


----------



## dambo (19 Février 2010)

Touny29 a dit:


> Espérons...



Attends il s'y connaisse quand même les vendeurs de chez Saturn, essayez de parler Apple avec eux et vous verrez que j'ai raison


----------



## MacSedik (19 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Attends il s'y connaisse quand même les vendeurs de chez Saturn, essayez de parler Apple avec eux et vous verrez que j'ai raison



Mouais pas là ou j'habite. ni ceux de la Fnac... enfin le seul qui s'y connaissait à la Fnac, c'était un stagiaire dans le stand d'Apple.... (et encore il a eu peut-être un debrief 2h avant).


----------



## dambo (19 Février 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> Mouais pas là ou j'habite. ni ceux de la Fnac... enfin le seul qui s'y connaissait à la Fnac, c'était un stagiaire dans le stand d'Apple.... (et encore y'a eu peut-être eu un debrief 2h avant).



C'est toujours "amusant" de discuter avec les vendeurs informatiques en général (j'ai l'impression que c'est pire pour les produits Apple) et de voir l'incompétence total ! Il y a maintenant 6 mois je suis allé à Saturn pour acheté un Mac Mini au grand-père de ma copine. On m'a fait patienté pour m'envoyer le vendeur "Spécial Mac" ... qui ne savait même pas les capacités des disques des MacMini, ni-même si les adapateurs mini-DVI vers VGA et DVI étaient fournis... J'ai même eu le droit à "Vous voulez un clavier Apple sans fil ... je ne sais pas si le MacMini le permet, il faut que je vérifie". Heureusement que c'était le vendeur pro-Apple


----------



## daphone (19 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> C'est toujours "amusant" de discuter avec les vendeurs informatiques en général (j'ai l'impression que c'est pire pour les produits Apple) et de voir l'incompétence total ! Il y a maintenant 6 mois je suis allé à Saturn pour acheté un Mac Mini au grand-père de ma copine. On m'a fait patienté pour m'envoyer le vendeur "Spécial Mac" ... qui ne savait même pas les capacités des disques des MacMini, ni-même si les adapateurs mini-DVI vers VGA et DVI étaient fournis... J'ai même eu le droit à "Vous voulez un clavier Apple sans fil ... je ne sais pas si le MacMini le permet, il faut que je vérifie". Heureusement que c'était le vendeur pro-Apple



La plupart des vendeurs de ces types de magasins, (même en Fnac) sont minables.. C'est des PCistes reconvertis, "à la mode Apple". Ils m'enervent.. JE me moquais du rayon apple dans le Auchan à côté de chez moi (à l'occaz je vous montrerai la bannière maison qu'ils ont fait "Apple think different" avec tous les netbook asus exposés en dessous) Et le type qui arrive "je peux vous renseigner peut être" Alors des fois je m'amuse de lui, mais je m'en lasse vite ("alors pour les hauts-parleurs sur l'iMac...je ne sais pas si ils sont fournis ou pas, je vais voir dans le carton.."). Ils font vraiment acheter n'importe quoi aux gens.


----------



## Paradise (19 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> C'est pour mardi ! Un vendeur Saturn me l'a assuré hier !



Wouaaaa la gueule de la "Source"....   moi chez MacDo le responsable en second des sauces hamburger m'a assuré que mardi prochain les nouveaux macbook Pro seraient de la partie  t'imagine c'est forcement une news à ne pas prendre la légère...

Ohhh les newbies.....


----------



## dambo (19 Février 2010)

Paradise a dit:


> Wouaaaa la gueule de la "Source"....   moi chez MacDo le responsable en second des sauces hamburger m'a assuré que mardi prochain les nouveaux macbook Pro seraient de la partie  t'imagine c'est forcement une new à ne pas prendre la légère...
> 
> Ohhh les newbies.....



C'est bien ce que je disais ! C'est sûrement pour Mardi !:rateau:


----------



## Fìx (19 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> La plupart des vendeurs de ces types de magasins, (même en Fnac) sont minables.. C'est des PCistes reconvertis, "à la mode Apple". Ils m'enervent.. JE me moquais du rayon apple dans le Auchan à côté de chez moi (à l'occaz je vous montrerai la bannière maison qu'ils ont fait "Apple think different" avec tous les netbook asus exposés en dessous) Et le type qui arrive "je peux vous renseigner peut être" Alors des fois je m'amuse de lui, mais je m'en lasse vite ("alors pour les hauts-parleurs sur l'iMac...je ne sais pas si ils sont fournis ou pas, je vais voir dans le carton.."). Ils font vraiment acheter n'importe quoi aux gens.



=> cf. l'émission "Envoyé Spécial" d'hier! 

Pire que c'que j'croyais................


----------



## dambo (19 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> "alors pour les hauts-parleurs sur l'iMac...je ne sais pas si ils sont fournis ou pas, je vais voir dans le carton.."). Ils font vraiment acheter n'importe quoi aux gens.



EXCELLENT 
Moi j'ai aussi eu un vendeur Saturn qui me disait qu'il n'y avait aucune différence entre le 15" 2.53 et le 2.66 ! Selon lui la différence de disque dur et de processeur ne justifiaient pas un tel écart de prix ! Quand j'ai parlé de la carte graphique, il a rétorqué : "C'est le plus étrange, la 9400m est très puissante et permet de faire tourner tous les jeux récents, je ne comprends pas pourquoi Apple associe des cartes moyennes en plus de celle-ci sur certains modèles". Ca c'était d'enfer


----------



## rizoto (19 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> La plupart des vendeurs de ces types de magasins, (même en Fnac) sont minables.. C'est des PCistes reconvertis, "à la mode Apple". Ils m'enervent.. JE me moquais du rayon apple dans le Auchan à côté de chez moi (à l'occaz je vous montrerai la bannière maison qu'ils ont fait "Apple think different" avec tous les netbook asus exposés en dessous) Et le type qui arrive "je peux vous renseigner peut être" Alors des fois je m'amuse de lui, mais je m'en lasse vite ("alors pour les hauts-parleurs sur l'iMac...je ne sais pas si ils sont fournis ou pas, je vais voir dans le carton.."). Ils font vraiment acheter n'importe quoi aux gens.



Moi ce qui te me fait marrer :sick:, ce sont les trop nombreuses personnes qui se prennent pour des dieux en info et rabaissent d'autres personnes, sous pretexe de de pouvoir lire les specs techniques d'un ordinateur.


----------



## daphone (19 Février 2010)

Paradise a dit:


> Wouaaaa la gueule de la "Source"....   moi chez MacDo le responsable en second des sauces hamburger m'a assuré que mardi prochain les nouveaux macbook Pro seraient de la partie  t'imagine c'est forcement une news à ne pas prendre la légère...
> 
> Ohhh les newbies.....



Purée il t'a dit ça ?!! Si j'ajoute alors à la déclaration de mon "boucher Halal Quick qui prépare les viandes pour le giant" ,  alors c'est bon, c'est pour mardi que ça sera servi !


----------



## dambo (19 Février 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> Moi ce qui te me fait marrer :sick:, ce sont les trop nombreuses personnes qui se prennent pour des dieux en info et rabaissent d'autres personnes, sous pretexe de de pouvoir lire les specs techniques d'un ordinateur.



Les vendeurs ne sont pas censés être des techniciens ... mais ils doivent connaître les caractéristiques de leurs produits ainsi que leurs différences ce qui n'est la plupart du temps pas le cas ! Ce ne sont pas des informaticiens, on ne se prend pas pour des dieux en info... aucun rapport.


----------



## daphone (19 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Les vendeurs ne sont pas censés être des techniciens ... mais ils doivent connaître les caractéristiques de leurs produits ainsi que leurs différences ce qui n'est la plupart du temps pas le cas ! Ce ne sont pas des informaticiens, on ne se prend pas pour des dieux en info... aucun rapport.



Au regard de la loi et du contrat de vente, le vendeur est censé connaitre le produit qu'il vend, du moins plus que son client.

Nous sommes loin d'être des "dieux en informatique", je ne suis pas du tout technicien, mais jamais ça me viendrait à l'idée de vendre ou de travailler dans un secteur que je ne connais pas. Les types qui font ça, ils ont pas honte... Moi le client vient m'apprendre des choses, je me remet en question direct..


----------



## MacSedik (19 Février 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> => cf. l'émission "Envoyé Spécial" d'hier!
> 
> Pire que c'que j'croyais................



et le coup des composants jetables... les mecs ne se cachent pas. c'est propres aussi à l'informatique, il y'a 5 ans un ordi quand il durait 6 ans c'était dans la moyenne (je parle des composants). aujourd'hui, si ton MBP dure plus de 4 ans sans hic, tu es un sacré veinard!


----------



## daphone (19 Février 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> => cf. l'émission "Envoyé Spécial" d'hier!
> 
> Pire que c'que j'croyais................



Je ne l'ai pas vu cette émission (faut dire aussi qu'elle est pas de grande qualité..)
Mais je vais la chercher sur le net


----------



## MacSedik (19 Février 2010)

En gros, ça parlait de *la durée de vie* des appareils électronique, entre autres, qui s'est fortement réduite ou que les fabricants réduisent (ou ne communiquent pas dessus) pour pousser les "CONsommateurs " à renouveler leurs appareils (taux de renouvellement) électroniques le plus souvent possible. 






Ps: d'habitude je regarde pas cette émission.


----------



## daphone (19 Février 2010)

Allez, pour aider à tenir...

*Gamme actuelle : depuis le 8 juin 2009
256 jours (8.4 mois)

Moyenne :
 249 jours (8.2 mois)

Anciennes gammes :
 14 octobre 2008 - 237 jours (7.8 mois)
 26 février 2008 - 231 jours (7.6 mois)
 5 juin 2007 - 266 jours (8.7 mois)
 24 octobre 2006 - 224 jours (7.3 mois)
 10 janvier 2006 - 287 jours (9.4 mois)*


----------



## xao85 (19 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> heyhey le 15 pouces en 2.8ghz est en expédition sous 3 jours sur le store!


Ca sent bon! :love::love::love: Si un store commence à être en rupture, les autres vont patarder... En tout cas c'est très bon signe! Surtout que 3 jours si on compte pas le dimanche (qui théoriquement ne compte pas dans les jours ouvrables) on arrive à Mardi!  



bullrottt a dit:


> tous le mondes commencent à faire des promo, ça sent bon



Là ça sent vraiment très très très bon! Voir des macs en en promo ça n'arrive que lorsque'une série est changé!  


Je vous le dis, c'est pour ce moi-ci!


----------



## daphone (19 Février 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> En gros, ça parlait de *la durée de vie* des appareils électronique, entre autres, qui s'est fortement réduite ou que les fabricants réduisent (ou ne communiquent pas dessus) pour pousser les "CONsommateurs " à renouveler leurs appareils (taux de renouvellement) électroniques le plus souvent possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'essairai de voir la rediff. Mais ça me semble évident, nous sommes dans le temple de la consommation. De plus, tout va tellement vite, il coûte moins cher d'acheter le nouveau modèle que de faire réparer l'ancien... monde de merde


----------



## Fìx (19 Février 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> En gros, ça parlait de *la durée de vie* des appareils électronique, entre autres, qui s'est fortement réduite ou que les fabricants réduisent (ou ne communiquent pas dessus) pour pousser les "CONsommateurs " à renouveler leurs appareils (taux de renouvellement) électroniques le plus souvent possible.



Oui, mais t'oublies le début et ce pourquoi les vendeurs t'orientent toujours vers un produit plutôt qu'un autre, même lorsque celui qui t'intéresse est plus cher!  


Intéressant aussi, le coup des extensions de garantie....

Pas mal aussi, la caméra cachée et l'appel de 4 dépanneurs de grandes enseignes pour un lave-vaisselle dont on avait simplement débranché un fil et qui pour la plupart était bon à foutre à la benne....


----------



## j0hnmerrick (19 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Au regard de la loi et du contrat de vente, le vendeur est censé connaitre le produit qu'il vend, du moins plus que son client.
> 
> Nous sommes loin d'être des "dieux en informatique", je ne suis pas du tout technicien, mais jamais ça me viendrait à l'idée de vendre ou de travailler dans un secteur que je ne connais pas. Les types qui font ça, ils ont pas honte... Moi le client vient m'apprendre des choses, je me remet en question direct..



C'est vrai qu'il mérite à peine de vivre !!!
Après tout ca ne peut être que lui qui a décidé de migrer du rayon lave linge à celui apple parce que son responsable a vu un matin qu'il avait un ipod.
Il devrait poser sa démission sur le champ parcqu'un client connait plus par coeur  que lui les spec d'une machine et chercher un nouveau travail dans le domaine où il a été formé et tant pis s'il fait 3 ans de chômage, i lavait qu'à mieux réviser l'apple store et moins au moins j'aurais de meilleurs conseil chez mon auchan !!

Depuis quand un spécialiste doit être incollable ?
Par sur que les vendeurs ont un créneau dans la semaine pour lire les différents bench:hein:


----------



## elbrado (19 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> il coûte moins cher d'acheter le nouveau modèle que de faire réparer l'ancien... D



Si seulement, c'était vrai... Mais c'est justement ce qu'ils veulent te faire croire le plus souvent !


----------



## dambo (19 Février 2010)

j0hnmerrick a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'il mérite à peine de vivre !!!
> Après tout ca ne peut être que lui qui a décidé de migrer du rayon lave linge à celui apple parce que son responsable a vu un matin qu'il avait un ipod.
> Il devrait poser sa démission sur le champ parcqu'un client connait plus par coeur  que lui les spec d'une machine et chercher un nouveau travail dans le domaine où il a été formé et tant pis s'il fait 3 ans de chômage, i lavait qu'à mieux réviser l'apple store et moins au moins j'aurais de meilleurs conseil chez mon auchan !!
> 
> ...



Heho faut se calmer 

Tu attends d'un vendeur qu'il te conseilles non ? ... Eh bien ils ne le font pas ! Point. Rien d'autre à ajouter. Les specs sont marqués sur les emballages... On demande simplement aux vendeurs de connaître "un minimum" ce qu'il vend ! Quand tu dépenses 1500 euros d'un coup, c'est pas comme si tu achetais un pèse-personne ou un appareil à croque-monsieur !


----------



## Paradise (19 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Heho faut se calmer
> 
> Tu attends d'un vendeur qu'il te conseilles non ? ... Eh bien ils ne le font pas ! Point. Rien d'autre à ajouter. Les specs sont marqués sur les emballages... On demande simplement aux vendeurs de connaître "un minimum" ce qu'il vend ! Quand tu dépenses 1500 euros d'un coup, c'est pas comme si tu achetais un pèse-personne ou un appareil à croque-monsieur !




C'est le topic des MBP 2010 là non.?


----------



## Kinesam (19 Février 2010)

C'est sur que beaucoup de vendeurs ne s'y connaissent pas, mais bizarrement, ce sont des vendeurs de "grandes enseignes" genre La Fnac, Auchan, etc...
Ils sont spécialisés dans l'informatique en général et ne connaissent pas forcément tout les détails des macs !
Pour cela, suffit d'aller dans un magazin spécialisé avec une licence Apple Retail Store pour avoir un pro et un passionné qui en sait beaucoup plus !

Nous on s'y connait avec les machines d'Apple, parce que soit on les utilisent, soit on est fan, soit on est complètement fou (c'est le cas de beaucoup de gens ici^^) donc on connait toute les caractéristique en détail alors faut pas en vouloir à un pauvre vendeur qui n'est pas Applien qui veut juste faire son boulot à La Fnac


----------



## dambo (19 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> C'est sur que beaucoup de vendeurs ne s'y connaissent pas, mais bizarrement, ce sont des vendeurs de "grandes enseignes" genre La Fnac, Auchan, etc...
> Ils sont spécialisés dans l'informatique en général et ne connaissent pas forcément tout les détails des macs !
> Pour cela, suffit d'aller dans un magazin spécialisé avec une licence Apple Retail Store pour avoir un pro et un passionné qui en sait beaucoup plus !
> 
> Nous on s'y connait avec les machines d'Apple, parce que soit on les utilisent, soit on est fan, soit on est complètement fou (c'est le cas de beaucoup de gens ici^^) donc on connait toute les caractéristique en détail alors faut pas en vouloir à un pauvre vendeur qui n'est pas Applien qui veut juste faire son boulot à La Fnac


On lui demande pas de nous donner les benchs ! Juste de savoir si il y a des enceintes sur l'iMac ... ou de savoir si il y a un adpatateur mini-DVI dans le MacMini (si je ne l'avais pas su, il m'en vendait un en plus !)



Paradise a dit:


> C'est le topic des MBP 2010 là non.?


On revient au sujet


----------



## v4lium (19 Février 2010)

Oui enfin on oublie trop souvent de dire qu'il est iImpossible d'acheter un grille pain digne de ce nom à la fnac... pas même mardi prochain !!!


----------



## Sylow (19 Février 2010)

j0hnmerrick a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'il mérite à peine de vivre !!!
> Après tout ca ne peut être que lui qui a décidé de migrer du rayon lave linge à celui apple parce que son responsable a vu un matin qu'il avait un ipod.
> Il devrait poser sa démission sur le champ parcqu'un client connait plus par coeur  que lui les spec d'une machine et chercher un nouveau travail dans le domaine où il a été formé et tant pis s'il fait 3 ans de chômage, i lavait qu'à mieux réviser l'apple store et moins au moins j'aurais de meilleurs conseil chez mon auchan !!
> 
> ...



+1

Soit on sait ce qu'on veut et on est plus callé que les vendeurs et on ne pose pas de question soit on peut échanger notre savoir avec lui, je serai le premier ravis de me réveiller moins bête le lendemain !

Les gens de la fnac il ne sont pas formés par APPLE , ils sont polyvalent mais en aucun cas spécialisé dans une marque en particulier ca va plus dans la spécialisation du multimédia, livre, musiques ... chacun son domaine. 

Si les gens veulent de vrais réponse ils vont dans un applestore, je vais pas allez acheter une renault chez un revendeur du coin et lui poser la question où seul renault est capable de me donner une réponse.


----------



## Paradise (19 Février 2010)

depuis aujourd'hui...


----------



## j0hnmerrick (19 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Heho faut se calmer
> 
> Tu attends d'un vendeur qu'il te conseilles non ? ... Eh bien ils ne le font pas ! Point. Rien d'autre à ajouter. Les specs sont marqués sur les emballages... On demande simplement aux vendeurs de connaître "un minimum" ce qu'il vend ! Quand tu dépenses 1500 euros d'un coup, c'est pas comme si tu achetais un pèse-personne ou un appareil à croque-monsieur !



Quand j'achète un truc à 1500e je me renseigne avant 
dans le fait soit tu achètes un truc où t'y connais rien (par exemple tu veux une nouvelle télé). Et là le vendeur pourra t'expliquer la différence en lcd, led, plasma. Voir avec toi pour le recul necessaire.
Soit tu t'es renseigner avant de longues heures sur le net, et là en effet tu risques de connaitre mieux que le vendeur les spéc de ses produit.
Et en plus comme tu es aller sur plein de forum qui parle que de ces produits,alors que le vendeur (à moins que ce soit un passionné/no life/très très bon vendeur) n'a pas pu se renseigner autant que toi.


----------



## Kinesam (19 Février 2010)

Dambo => T'inquiète je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi !
Surtout le coup des haut-parleurs iMac dans le carton ^^ !!!! XD

Enfin bref, on disait qu'on voulait faire une liste de ceux qui disent que c'est pour mardi, ils mettent leurs noms, et si ils se trompent, et bien ils doivent donner 1&#8364; chacun pour les autres qui disent que c'est en mars   (ou plus tard haha !)

PS : j'espère toujours pour mardi =)


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h54 ----------

Paradise => Trop cooool =)
C'est quoi tes sources???


----------



## Paradise (19 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Paradise => Trop cooool =)
> C'est quoi tes sources???




Les sites MacUsers US.


----------



## kerflous (19 Février 2010)

Qui achète encore du matos informatique via un vendeur :love:

Je me renseigne des semaines avant mon achat (surtout à ce prix), et au final je connais parfaitement le produit, que je commande sur le net of course. Au pire je vais jeter un &#339;il en magasin avant.

Et ils n'ont pas à avoir la science infuse. Vu le niveau moyen des clients (proche du zéro) pour la plupart, c'est bien suffisant en général.


----------



## Paradise (19 Février 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> Qui achète encore du matos informatique via un vendeur :love:
> 
> Je me renseigne des semaines avant mon achat, et au final je connais parfaitement le produit, que je commande sur le net of course. Au pire je vais jeter un il en magasin avant.
> 
> Et ils n'ont pas à avoir la science infuse. Vu le niveau moyen des clients (proche du zéro) pour la plupart, c'est bien suffisant en général.



Et encore un HS....


----------



## Sylow (19 Février 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> Qui achète encore du matos informatique via un vendeur :love:
> 
> Je me renseigne des semaines avant mon achat (surtout à ce prix), et au final je connais parfaitement le produit, que je commande sur le net of course. Au pire je vais jeter un il en magasin avant.
> 
> Et ils n'ont pas à avoir la science infuse. Vu le niveau moyen des clients (proche du zéro) pour la plupart, c'est bien suffisant en général.



c'est clair que le niveau des clients fait peur, j'ai entendue une personne dire devant les macs exposés que c'était nul car on était obligé d'avoir une souris sur les portables car il n'y a pas de bouton clique gauche et droit comme sur les pcs (alors que c'est le trackpad) mais bon...qu'est ce que tu veux faire avec ca  ^^


----------



## kerflous (19 Février 2010)

Au temps pour moi

retour au sujet  "Mardi ? ptet ben qu'oui, ptet ben qu'non" bien plus primordial ^^

---------- Post added at 16h15 ---------- Previous post was at 16h10 ----------




daphone a dit:


> Allez, pour aider à tenir...
> 
> *Gamme actuelle : depuis le 8 juin 2009
> 256 jours (8.4 mois)
> ...




Nous avons donc encore un bon mois avant de commencer à nous inquiéter


----------



## dambo (19 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Dambo => T'inquiète je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi !
> Surtout le coup des haut-parleurs iMac dans le carton ^^ !!!! XD
> 
> Enfin bref, on disait qu'on voulait faire une liste de ceux qui disent que c'est pour mardi, ils mettent leurs noms, et si ils se trompent, et bien ils doivent donner 1 chacun pour les autres qui disent que c'est en mars   (ou plus tard haha !)
> ...



Moi je dis Mardi


----------



## kerflous (19 Février 2010)

Gardez la monnaie après avoir acheté vos paquets de kleenex les gars :love::rateau:


----------



## Dementia (19 Février 2010)

j'ai une petite question, connaissez vous la difference de prix lorsqu'on est professionnel. Car je peux me l'acheter par ce biais la. Et je voulais savoir si à métro dans la partie informatique, la difference de prix est interessante ou pas. Je sais que sur de nombreux pc et écran, cela vaut vraiment le coup. Mais je ne sais pas si Mac est dispo dans les métro. 

J'espère vraiment pour mardi aussi, ca sent très bon. En tout cas si ce n'est pas mardi, ca tombera bientôt. Je suis prêt à entrer dans la communauté de la pomme, mes frères, attendons la réponse du seigneur jobs qui nous montrera le chemin de la liberté. Prions mes amis .


----------



## Paradise (19 Février 2010)

MacG parle des news us

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/144321/optimus-dans-les-macbook-pro-ca-se-confirme


----------



## Sylow (19 Février 2010)

Dementia a dit:


> j'ai une petite question, connaissez vous la difference de prix lorsqu'on est professionnel. Car je peux me l'acheter par ce biais la. Et je voulais savoir si à métro dans la partie informatique, la difference de prix est interessante ou pas.  Je sais que sur de nombreux pc et écran, cela vaut vraiment le coup. Mais je ne sais pas si Mac est dispo dans les métro.
> 
> J'espère vraiment pour mardi aussi, ca sent très bon. En tout cas si ce n'est pas mardi, ca tombera bientôt.   Je suis prêt à entrer dans la communauté de la pomme, mes frères, attendons  la réponse du seigneur jobs qui nous montrera le chemin de la liberté. Prions mes amis .



si c'est pour une entreprise tu ne payes pas la TVA. 

A métro les prix affichés n'ont pas le TVA mais a la caisse on tu la payes ! Je ne pense pas qu'à METRO on trouve des MAC...et heureusement d'ailleur.


----------



## Dementia (19 Février 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> si c'est pour une entreprise tu ne payes pas la TVA.
> 
> A métro les prix affichés n'ont pas le TVA mais a la caisse on tu la payes ! Je ne pense pas qu'à METRO on trouve des MAC...et heureusement d'ailleur.


 

 Bon ben je viens de me renseigner en appelant métro, et Apple est la seule marque ou les prix sont les même que sur l'apple store en fait  Zut alors . Les co....... . Ils peuvent en avoir sur commande mais ca ne sert pas à grand chose.


----------



## melaure (19 Février 2010)

Bon ben pas grave je devais en acheter un maintenant, tant pis pour la maj c'est fait. De toutes façon, je doute que ma soeur ait besoin de plus de puissance  

Déjà un MBP 2,66 15"4 c'est plutôt sympa ...


----------



## dambo (19 Février 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> si c'est pour une entreprise tu ne payes pas la TVA.
> 
> A métro les prix affichés n'ont pas le TVA mais a la caisse on tu la payes ! Je ne pense pas qu'à METRO on trouve des MAC...et heureusement d'ailleur.



Heureusement ? et pourquoi heureusement ? :mouais:

METRO ne propose pas d'ordinateur Apple, ou alors sur commande. Les prix pratiqués sont dans ce cas identiques à ceux du Store. Evidemment tu récupères la TVA 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h28 ----------




Dementia a dit:


> Bon ben je viens de me renseigner en appelant métro, et Apple est la seule marque ou les prix sont les même que sur l'apple store en fait  Zut alors . Les co....... . Ils peuvent en avoir sur commande mais ca ne sert pas à grand chose.





Les prix *PC* sont TRES intéressants ! 
Ma copine a acheté un Samsung là bas à 499 euros TTC ! Un an plus tard il est encore vendu 590 par Carrefour 
Même situation pour les écrans et les imprimantes ! 

Apple ne fait pas de ristournes pour les pros, et METRO n'est pas un partenaire ... La politique d'Apple à ce sujet est une catastrophe ! Les commandes se font donc à la demande uniquement ! METRO travaille principalement avec Samsung et Toshiba ! Egalement un peu de Dell ! On trouve de temps à autre des Sony mais le gros de l'offre, c'est Samsung et Toshiba ... à des prix défiants toute concurrence !


----------



## Dementia (19 Février 2010)

Citation:
Envoyé par *Dementia* 

 
_Bon ben je viens de me renseigner en appelant métro, et Apple est la seule marque ou les prix sont les même que sur l'apple store en fait  Zut alors . Les co....... . Ils peuvent en avoir sur commande mais ca ne sert pas à grand chose._



"Les prix PC sont TRES intéressants ! 
Ma copine a acheté un Samsung là bas à 499 euros TTC ! Un an plus tard il est encore vendu 590 par Carrefour  "



Oui ca ne m'étonne pas car la dernière fois j'avais été étonné par certain prix aussi. J'espèrais pour mac aussi . Tans pis. Bon tout ca nous ramène à une question pas encore abordée ici, quand les nouveaux mbp vont ils sortir ??  lol


----------



## dambo (19 Février 2010)

Dementia a dit:


> Oui ca ne m'étonne pas car la dernière fois j'avais été étonné par certain prix aussi. J'espèrais pour mac aussi . Tans pis. Bon tout ca nous ramène à une question pas encore abordée ici, quand les nouveaux mbp vont ils sortir ??  lol



Comme je le dis dans mon post du dessus, les prix les plus intéréssants concernent Samsung et Toshiba ! Ils doivent certainement commandés en très grosse quantité !

Pour Les MBP ... Mardi ... ou pas :rateau:
Avant mi-mars je pense, nous verrons bien pour mardi ... fermeture du store pendant mes partiels :rateau:


----------



## daphone (19 Février 2010)

En tout cas, deux articles sur M4E
http://www.mac4ever.com/news/52030/nouveaux_macbook_pro_une_carte_graphique_et_un_chipset/

et sur MacG

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/144321/optimus-dans-les-macbook-pro-ca-se-confirme

ça s'approche....

Et j'espère que la solution double carte graphique avec "optimus" sera dans mon budget...


----------



## Miikah (19 Février 2010)

Les news commencent à fuir de tous les côtés. Connaissant un minimum Apple, lorsque les informations filtrent de trop, c'est que les produits sont tout juste sur le point d'être dévoilés. Attendons, mais je pense que pour mardi 23, ça devrait le faire, de plus... cette date est tout à fait cohérente par rapport aux dates de sortie des anciens MBP.


----------



## Touny29 (19 Février 2010)

Si on a Optimus dans les prochains MBP on aura forcément des cartes graphiques Nvidia en plus du chipset graphique intégré aux processeurs alors !


----------



## dambo (19 Février 2010)

Touny29 a dit:


> Si on a Optimus dans les prochains MBP on aura forcément des cartes graphiques Nvidia en plus du chipset graphique intégré aux processeurs alors !



Oui ... La question c'est : sur quels modèles ?
Les 13" bénéficieront-ils de cette technologie ? Auront-ils seulement le droit à une carte dédiée ? 

Et puis d'autres questions sont en suspends :
- Les MBP passeront-ils en 16/9 ?
- Les résolutions "vieillissantes" des 13" et 15" seront-elles revues à la hausse ?
- Cette MAJ verra t-elle l'apparition d'écran 14" ?
- L'option mat sera t-elle disponible pour les petites dalles ?
- Apple proposera t-elle enfin des capacités de disque dignes de ce nom (500go minimum en disque mécanique)  ?
- Les processeurs utilisés seront-ils des i5 ? les i3 équiperont-ils les 13" (on espère que non) ?


Voilà pour faire un petit résumé, en plus de la question Optimus + carte graphique 


Réponse ... Mardi prochain !


----------



## Touny29 (19 Février 2010)

Oui très bon récapitulatif dambo !


----------



## loudovitch (19 Février 2010)

ooooh vous me faites plaisir les amis à en parler comme si c'était sur qu'ils sortent mardi! ça me fait chaud au coeur! C'est comme un accouchement en fait nos petits MBP! On arrive presque à 9 mois et oui il faut qu'ils sortent les petiots!


----------



## Sylow (19 Février 2010)

arrêtez de vous toucher, rien de dit qu'ils sortiront mardi prochain...chaque semaine c'est la même histoire vous trouvez toujours une excuse pour dire c'est ce mardi qui arrive. 

on dirait des geeks qui attendent la sortie de WOW...


----------



## HAL-9000 (19 Février 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> arrêtez de vous toucher, rien de dit qu'ils sortiront mardi prochain...chaque semaine c'est la même histoire vous trouvez toujours une excuse pour dire c'est ce mardi qui arrive.
> 
> on dirait des geeks qui attendent la sortie de WOW...



Sylow je t'aime :rose:


----------



## Sylow (19 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Sylow je t'aime :rose:



C'est sortie tout seul ^^. C'est histoire d'avoir des fausse joie, car si ça continue après les suicides des salariés ORANGE ça sera le suicide des clients APPLE ...

ps : moi aussi :rose:


----------



## dambo (19 Février 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> arrêtez de vous toucher, rien de dit qu'ils sortiront mardi prochain...chaque semaine c'est la même histoire vous trouvez toujours une excuse pour dire c'est ce mardi qui arrive.
> 
> on dirait des geeks qui attendent la sortie de WOW...



Non non on dit pas que c'est mardi .... on ESPERE ! Nuance


----------



## MacSedik (19 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> ooooh vous me faites plaisir les amis à en parler comme si c'était sur qu'ils sortent mardi! *ça me fait chaud au coeur! C'est comme un accouchement en fait nos petits MBP! On arrive presque à 9 mois et oui il faut qu'ils sortent les petiots!*



:mouais:


----------



## josselinco (19 Février 2010)

Ce qui nempêche pas daller poser son cierge chaque semaine


----------



## HAL-9000 (19 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Et puis d'autres questions sont en suspends :
> - Les MBP passeront-ils en 16/9 ?
> - Les résolutions "vieillissantes" des 13" et 15" seront-elles revues à la hausse ?
> - Cette MAJ verra t-elle l'apparition d'écran 14" ?
> ...



Tu oublies (volontairement ?) LA question que toute personne censée se pose, à savoir : 
- Steve va t'il enfin faire caca mou ?


----------



## Sylow (19 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Non non on dit pas que c'est mardi .... on ESPERE ! Nuance



pourquoi tu dis alors "réponse mardi prochain !" ?  

la news d'optimus est un début, même si c'est finalisé le temps de fabriquer ces machines il y en a pour des semaines ! 

Je préfère qu'APPLE prenne son temps pour avoir une machine la mieu finie possible que de sortie un MBP juste pour satisfaire le plaisir de certain.


----------



## dambo (19 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Tu oublies (volontairement ?) LA question que toute personne censée se pose, à savoir :
> - Steve va t'il enfin faire caca mou ?



Je ne l'ai pas précisé c'est vrai ... mais ça tombe sous le sens ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h03 ----------




Sylow a dit:


> pourquoi tu dis alors "réponse mardi prochain !" ?
> 
> la news d'optimus est un début, même si c'est finalisé le temps de fabriquer ces machines il y en a pour des semaines !
> 
> Je préfère qu'APPLE prenne son temps pour avoir une machine la mieu finie possible que de sortie un MBP juste pour satisfaire le plaisir de certain.



Tu remarqueras le smiley "" après le "Réponse mardi prochain" de mon post ! C'est donc de l'humour, tout simplement


----------



## shenrone (19 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Tu oublies (volontairement ?) LA question que toute personne censée se pose, à savoir :
> - Steve va t'il enfin faire caca mou ?




J'attend toujours tes interventions avec délectation et je ne suis jamais déçu.
Systématiquement sarcastique, mais toujours inattendu...

...bref du grand toi!

Ps j'ai du louper une page ou deux, Steve est constipé?


----------



## daphone (19 Février 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> arrêtez de vous toucher, rien de dit qu'ils sortiront mardi prochain...chaque semaine c'est la même histoire vous trouvez toujours une excuse pour dire c'est ce mardi qui arrive.
> 
> on dirait des geeks qui attendent la sortie de WOW...



Comme rien ne dit qu'ils sortiront plus tard.. Réponse: on ne sait pas. Mardi étant le jour le plus proche où il est "possible" qu'ils sortent.

Ps: c'est quoi wow?


----------



## HAL-9000 (19 Février 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Ps j'ai du louper une page ou deux, Steve est constipé?



Tu suis rien, décidemment...
Bientôt un mois qu'il est constip' le vieux :sleep:


----------



## dambo (19 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Comme rien ne dit qu'ils sortiront plus tard.. Réponse: on ne sait pas. Mardi étant le jour le plus proche où il est "possible" qu'ils sortent.
> 
> Ps: c'est quoi wow?


Un jeu pour Geek : World of Warcraft  (compatible Mac)
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_of_Warcraft


----------



## daphone (19 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Un jeu pour Geek : World of Warcraft  (compatible Mac)
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_of_Warcraft



Bon ben je suis pas un geek alors..


----------



## dambo (19 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Comme rien ne dit qu'ils sortiront plus tard.. Réponse: on ne sait pas. Mardi étant le jour le plus proche où il est "possible" qu'ils sortent.
> 
> Ps: c'est quoi wow?





daphone a dit:


> Bon ben je suis pas un geek alors..


Attention, je connaissais le jeu mais je n'y ai JAMAIS joué  D'ailleurs j'ai jamais rien compris au fonctionnement de ce truc :rateau:

Donc non, moi non plus je ne suis pas un geek 
Je pense que le geeks se foutent complètement de la sortie des MBP qui ne sont pas spécialement des machines de jeux ! Et la plupart des geeks détestent Apple (en tout cas je connais un certain nombre de geek et ils ne supportent pas la pomme) ! 

Voilà: la sortie des prochains MBP, ça intéresse pas les geeks


----------



## shenrone (19 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Tu suis rien, décidemment...
> Bientôt un mois qu'il est constip' le vieux :sleep:




Non en effet je passe un peu a cote de certaine infos vitales


----------



## Sylow (19 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Attention, je connaissais le jeu mais je n'y ai JAMAIS joué  D'ailleurs j'ai jamais rien compris au fonctionnement de ce truc :rateau:
> 
> Donc non, moi non plus je ne suis pas un geek
> Je pense que le geeks se foutent complètement de la sortie des MBP qui ne sont pas spécialement des machines de jeux ! Et la plupart des geeks détestent Apple (en tout cas je connais un certain nombre de geek et ils ne supportent pas la pomme) !
> ...



MOI SI, j'ai envie de gagner quelques FPS pour le Bosse level 65 ! 

Sinon pour résumer WOW et l'effet que ca donne :

WOWWWWW


----------



## bartman (19 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Attention, je connaissais le jeu mais je n'y ai JAMAIS joué  D'ailleurs j'ai jamais rien compris au fonctionnement de ce truc :rateau:
> 
> Donc non, moi non plus je ne suis pas un geek
> Je pense que le geeks se foutent complètement de la sortie des MBP qui ne sont pas spécialement des machines de jeux ! Et la plupart des geeks détestent Apple (en tout cas je connais un certain nombre de geek et ils ne supportent pas la pomme) !
> ...



Je connais des geeks accro aux mac et qui le garde même pour aller aux chiottes


----------



## Madalvée (19 Février 2010)

ah les cons ! un iphone me suffit.


----------



## dambo (19 Février 2010)

Madalvée a dit:


> ah les cons ! un iphone me suffit.



Idem pour moi ! Aux toilettes c'est iPhone


----------



## bartman (19 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Oui ... La question c'est : sur quels modèles ?
> Les 13" bénéficieront-ils de cette technologie ? Auront-ils seulement le droit à une carte dédiée ?
> 
> Et puis d'autres questions sont en suspends :
> ...


 
Je vois pas pourquoi les 13" auraient pas de carte dédiée. Sony et Alienware ( dans un 11") savent le faire alors pourquoi pas Apple.

16/9 : c'est quoi l'intérêt ?

résolutions "vieillissantes" : ce sera sûrement le cas

l'apparition d'écran 14" : je vois pas l'intérêt à part si ils suppriment les 13" mais ils ne le feront pas : 13" c'est la taille parfaite pour un portable 15" et 17" c'est plus des portables mais des transportables

L'option mat : en option pourquoi pas vu qu'elle y est pour les 15 et17

capacités de disque :  tu parles en option ou de base ?

processeur : les i3 sont pourris et consomment autant que les i5 et i7 (2 cores) donc on aura sûrement droit aux i5/i7 2 cores pour les 13" ( comme le vaio z) et 15" et du i7 4 cores dans les 17" (vu qu'ils chauffent plus)


----------



## HAL-9000 (19 Février 2010)

bartman a dit:


> ... les i3 sont pourris et consomment autant que les i5 et i7 (2 cores) donc on aura sûrement droit aux i5/i7 2 cores pour les 13" ( comme le vaio z) et 15" et du i7 4 cores dans les 17" (vu qu'ils chauffent plus)



Ouais, et t'auras même le droit de payer ta machine le triple du prix d'un PC équivalent... Voila tout l'avantage d'Apple.


----------



## daphone (19 Février 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> MOI SI, j'ai envie de gagner quelques FPS pour le Bosse level 65 !
> 
> Sinon pour résumer WOW et l'effet que ca donne :
> 
> WOWWWWW



Celle là de video, je la connaissais par contre, il est fort ce Dambo !


----------



## dambo (19 Février 2010)

bartman a dit:


> Je vois pas pourquoi les 13" auraient pas de carte dédiée. Sony et Alienware ( dans un 11") savent le faire alors pourquoi pas Apple.
> 
> 16/9 : c'est quoi l'intérêt ?
> 
> ...



16/9 : tous les PC sont passés aux 16/9 : ces dalles profitent souvent de meilleures résolutions et finalement, si on perd en cm au niveau de la hauteur, on gagne en surface d'affichage grâce aux nouvelles résolutions ! Mais si les résolutions sont revues pour le 16/10 ... ça me convient aussi ! Du moment qu'on a le droit à de bonnes résolutions ça me convient.

Pour les 14" : On verra bien ! Mais si Apple passe au 16/9, alors les tailles seront différentes !

Option mat : Ce serait bien qu'elle soit dispnible pour tout le monde ! Peut importe la taille de l'écran ! 

Disque dur : 500go de base ! 90% des PC proposent 500go à partir de 600 euros ! Ils seraient regrettables qu'Apple continue avec ce genre de mesquinerie ! Actuellement, 250go à 1600 euros, c'est carrément du foutage de gueule ! On pourrait avoir 500 d'office ! (320 dans l'entrée de gamme) - et des options SSD 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h37 ----------




daphone a dit:


> Celle là de video, je la connaissais par contre, il est fort ce Dambo !



Pourquoi tu dis ça ?


----------



## daphone (19 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> 16/9 : tous les PC sont passés aux 16/9 : ces dalles profitent souvent de meilleures résolutions et finalement, si on perd en cm au niveau de la hauteur, on gagne en surface d'affichage grâce aux nouvelles résolutions ! Mais si les résolutions sont revues pour le 16/10 ... ça me convient aussi ! Du moment qu'on a le droit à de bonnes résolutions ça me convient.
> 
> Pour les 14" : On verra bien ! Mais si Apple passe au 16/9, alors les tailles seront différentes !
> 
> ...



Toutafé !


----------



## bartman (19 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> 16/9 : tous les PC sont passés aux 16/9 : ces dalles profitent souvent de meilleures résolutions et finalement, si on perd en cm au niveau de la hauteur, on gagne en surface d'affichage grâce aux nouvelles résolutions ! Mais si les résolutions sont revues pour le 16/10 ... ça me convient aussi ! Du moment qu'on a le droit à de bonnes résolutions ça me convient.
> 
> Pour les 14" : On verra bien ! Mais si Apple passe au 16/9, alors les tailles seront différentes !
> 
> ...



du coup si on passe au 16/9 se sera plus des 13,3" mais des 13,1" ?
là y a moyen de faire des 14, 16 et 18 mais ça ferait beaucoup quand même.

pour le hdd je suis d'accord c'est pas beaucoup mais bon au pire tu le changes. Tu l'as dis ça coûte plus rien. Je préfère avoir un petit hdd et un i7 plutôt qu'ils mettent un gros hdd mais que pour compenser ils nous mettent un i3 :hein:

l'option mat je m'en fiche un peu en fait j'aime bien la vitre 

EDIT : pour la carte graphique dans le 13" ils sont obligés : j'achète pas une daube de gma

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h44 ----------




HAL-9000 a dit:


> Ouais, et t'auras même le droit de payer ta machine le triple du prix d'un PC équivalent... Voila tout l'avantage d'Apple.



le triple du vaio z  arf 6000 ça va faire cher ^^ j'achète un alienware à ce prix là


----------



## HAL-9000 (19 Février 2010)

3 fois le prix de celui-ci : http://www.laptopspirit.fr/62478/as...deon-hd5730-et-1-to-pour-984e-173-pouces.html


----------



## bartman (19 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> 3 fois le prix de celui-ci : http://www.laptopspirit.fr/62478/as...deon-hd5730-et-1-to-pour-984e-173-pouces.html



c'est vrai que ça correspondrait assez à ce que pourrait être le 17" (à part que je pense que ce sera des i7 et pas des i5) . mais bon moi je veut un truc portable donc un 13". et je veux une carte dédié dedans pas une daube de gma :rateau:


----------



## shenrone (19 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> 3 fois le prix de celui-ci : http://www.laptopspirit.fr/62478/as...deon-hd5730-et-1-to-pour-984e-173-pouces.html



Ouah il est sexy:rateau:


----------



## daphone (19 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> 3 fois le prix de celui-ci : http://www.laptopspirit.fr/62478/as...deon-hd5730-et-1-to-pour-984e-173-pouces.html



C'est de la merde cet ordi, parce qu'il n'y a pas la pomme qui s'éclaire derrière 

Non sérieux, batterie 4400mah, 2,26ghz processeur, 3,5kg, et windows 7 dessus, je préfère encore à ce prix là un macbook pro...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h00 ----------




shenrone a dit:


> Ouah il est sexy:rateau:



:afraid::casse:


----------



## HAL-9000 (19 Février 2010)

Hum :
- Intel Core i5-430M (2.26 GHz)
- 4 Go DDR3 1066 MHz, 2 slots
- 2 disques durs SATA de 500 Go 5400 tr/min
- Radeon Mobility HD5730 1 Go GDDR3 dédié
- lecteur carte 8 en 1
- Sortie HDMI, VGA
- ExpressCard34
- 1 combo e-SATA
- 1 USB 3.0
- Windows 7 64 bits

et les mecs osent dire que c'est de la merde... C'est sure comparé au 17' MBP actuel


----------



## shenrone (19 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Hum :
> - Intel Core i5-430M (2.26 GHz)
> - 4 Go DDR3 1066 MHz, 2 slots
> - 2 disques durs SATA de 500 Go 5400 tr/min
> ...


Mais lui au moins il est bo


----------



## HAL-9000 (19 Février 2010)

...et coûte 3 fois plus cher. Mais y'en aura bien un d'entre vous qui va oser m'affirmer que la pomme qui s'illumine au cul du MBP justifie une telle différence de prix... 

J'entends Shenmue d'ici...


----------



## daphone (19 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> ...et coûte 3 fois plus cher. Mais y'en aura bien un d'entre vous qui va oser m'affirmer que la pomme qui s'illumine au cul du MBP justifie une telle différence de prix...
> 
> J'entends Shenmue d'ici...



Ben ouais, carrément ! ASUCE, j'aime pas...

Et tu oublies de préciser dans ton détail, les défauts suivants : 
- Batterie 4400mah
- 3,5kg 
- Windows 7


----------



## HAL-9000 (19 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Non sérieux, batterie 4400mah, 2,26ghz processeur, 3,5kg, et windows 7 dessus, je préfère encore à ce prix là un macbook pro...



pour 984 euros TTC tu peux enlever le *'Pro' *...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h18 ----------




daphone a dit:


> Ben ouais, carrément ! ASUCE, j'aime pas...
> 
> Et tu oublies de préciser dans ton détail, les défauts suivants :
> - Batterie 4400mah
> ...



On reparlera des defauts des MaJ des MBP, OK ? :love: 
(A mon avis la liste sera beauuuucoup plus longue...)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h19 ----------

Pour 500 grammes de plus Daphone t'es vraiment un chipoteur...


----------



## dambo (19 Février 2010)

Arretons de pondre des configs ! Nous verrons bien ce que nous propose (impose) Apple ! Et on aura pas le choix ! 

Et si c'était pas ce qu'on voulait et que l'on est déçu, vous savez ce que l'on va faire ?


==> On va acheter quand même 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h26 ----------




HAL-9000 a dit:


> J'entends Shenmue d'ici...


Shenmue : C'est l'intégration formidable  hardware/software, la maîtrise de la production de A à Z qui justifie les prix Apple 

Note de dambo : et qui justifie les cartes mère qui crament, les écrans qui scintillent, les topcase qui cassent, les superdrive qui ne marche que 3 fois 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h29 ----------




HAL-9000 a dit:


> [/COLOR]Pour 500 grammes de plus Daphone t'es vraiment un chipoteur...


500 grammes de plus ... 1200 euros de moins :love:


----------



## HAL-9000 (19 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> 500 grammes de plus ... 1200 euros de moins :love:


----------



## Kinesam (19 Février 2010)

Vous sortez jamais prendre un verre le vendredi soir?

J'adore vos chamailles


----------



## dambo (19 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Vous sortez jamais prendre un verre le vendredi soir?
> 
> J'adore vos chamailles



Nan le verre à Rennes c'est le jeudi soir


----------



## Kinesam (20 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Nan le verre à Rennes c'est le jeudi soir



je confirme ! (vécu 3ans à Rennes)
le vendredi c'est plus les ptis lycéens au Parlement^^

sur ce bonne soirée, et une journée de plus qui se termine=)


----------



## dambo (20 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> je confirme ! (vécu 3ans à Rennes)
> le vendredi c'est plus les ptis lycéens au Parlement^^
> 
> sur ce bonne soirée, et une journée de plus qui se termine=)



Bah voilà il y en a un qui connaît bien Rennes !
J'étais place Ste Anne hier soir ! Très sympa


----------



## daphone (20 Février 2010)

@ HAL-9000 : Ben oui je fais partie de ceux qui préfèrent avoir une Audi de série à une Peugeot toutes options 

Je ne referai plus l'expérience d'il y a 4 ans, quand je m'étais offert un Sony Vaio AR11 à 1600 (en promo) que j'ai du revendre l'année d'après à 500 car la batterie était tombée à 20min d'autonomie, que ce portable "haut de gamme" était déjà bien dépassé quelques mois après , et après formatages sur formatages (XP Media center édition 2005 buggé), quelques pixels morts, la peinture noire qui partait (couleur gris blanc plastique en dessous), les touches de clavier qui se bloquaient et j'en passe...


----------



## dambo (20 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> @ HAL-9000 : Ben oui je fais partie de ceux qui préfèrent avoir une Audi de série à une Peugeot toutes options
> 
> Je ne referai plus l'expérience d'il y a 4 ans, quand je m'étais offert un Sony Vaio AR11 à 1600 (en promo) que j'ai du revendre l'année d'après à 500 car la batterie était tombée à 20min d'autonomie, que ce portable "haut de gamme" était déjà bien dépassé quelques mois après , et après formatages sur formatages (XP Media center édition 2005 buggé), quelques pixels morts, la peinture noire qui partait (couleur gris blanc plastique en dessous), les touches de clavier qui se bloquaient et j'en passe...



Sympa 
On dirait moi avec mon MacBook blanc :rateau:


----------



## daphone (20 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Sympa
> On dirait moi avec mon MacBook blanc :rateau:



Comme quoi... le mien de macbook blanc a 1 an et demi passé et il est comme neuf, aucun soucis...


----------



## loudovitch (20 Février 2010)

les keynote en general yen a 1 ou 2 par an?


----------



## daphone (20 Février 2010)

Voici un script permettant de vérifier les délais de livraison dans tous les apple store du monde 
http://pastie.org/832986

Edit : Apparemment, il ne se met pas à jour ce lien... un peu inutile quoi..

Edit 2 : Coucou à mon pote Florian qui nous lit, qui patiente avec son G4 400mhz qui rame du cul, t'inquiètes, ça va arriver ;-) (même si je commence à douter pour le 23 maintenant...en tout cas une chose est sûre, de très nombreuses nouveautés ont été promises par Apple pour 2010...)


----------



## shenrone (20 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> @ HAL-9000 : Ben oui je fais partie de ceux qui préfèrent avoir une Audi de série à une Peugeot toutes options
> 
> Je ne referai plus l'expérience d'il y a 4 ans, quand je m'étais offert un Sony Vaio AR11 à 1600&#8364; (en promo) que j'ai du revendre l'année d'après à 500&#8364; car la batterie était tombée à 20min d'autonomie, que ce portable "haut de gamme" était déjà bien dépassé quelques mois après , et après formatages sur formatages (XP Media center édition 2005 buggé), quelques pixels morts, la peinture noire qui partait (couleur gris blanc plastique en dessous), les touches de clavier qui se bloquaient et j'en passe...




Tu as du te faire arnaquer alors, j'ai moi même eu un Vaio, enfin pas qu'un, référence VGN FS 115M. Acheté 1500 euros neuf et la seul défaillance qu'il ait eu est un des deux clip de fermeture qui a cassé.
Achat 2005, revendu nickel début 2010

http://micro-informatique.fnac.com/...ateur-portable-Sony-Vaio-VGN-FS115M?PID=48966


----------



## Kinesam (20 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Bah voilà il y en a un qui connaît bien Rennes !
> J'étais place Ste Anne hier soir ! Très sympa



J'étais un inconditionel de la rue St Michel, j'allais à St Anne pour manger souvent
En gros tu connais le pti Saturn à la Visitation!?! Avec la ptite table et les
Macs? ^^

En tout cas j'ai regardé quelques AStore pour l'instant et la plupart ont tout les MBP sur livrable sous 24h!
Donc bon, attendons encore quelques rumeurs ou infos avant de nous réjouir pour mardi=)


----------



## Touny29 (20 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> En gros tu connais le pti Saturn à la Visitation!?!



Et le petit Subway qui ya en face !


----------



## Dementia (20 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Arretons de pondre des configs ! Nous verrons bien ce que nous propose (impose) Apple ! Et on aura pas le choix !
> 
> Et si c'était pas ce qu'on voulait et que l'on est déçu, vous savez ce que l'on va faire ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Kinesam (20 Février 2010)

Touny aime Subway, Dementia aime prier... halalalalala

Espérons de bonne choses pour mardi


----------



## Touny29 (20 Février 2010)

Oui espérons il le faut de toute façon il y en a marre d'attendre !


----------



## loudovitch (20 Février 2010)

bon allez hop!
Aucune rumeur, rien de fiable! allez c'est mort pour ce mardi


----------



## pumauer (20 Février 2010)

M'en fous. Si Mardi y a rien, j'achète l'actuel. Il sera bien suffisant pour ce que je veux faire. Tant pis!


----------



## arrakiss (20 Février 2010)

Ce qui est moche c'est que tu pourrais gratter qques euros en attendant un peu...


----------



## pumauer (20 Février 2010)

M'en fous. C'est cadeau à Apple. Suis pas à cent euros près. Ça devient un peu urgent, là.


----------



## barby62 (20 Février 2010)

Je me joint a vous dans l'attente de la sortie de ce nouveau Macbook Pro...

Une petite question au passage, combien de temps faut-il attendre pour recevoir une commande sur internet ou pour voir éventuellement les nouveaux modèles en magasin (une fois les nouveaux modèles sur l'app store ) ?


----------



## bartman (20 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> bon allez hop!
> Aucune rumeur, rien de fiable! allez c'est mort pour ce mardi



justement c'est bon signe. ils attendent que les gens soient désespérés pour les sortir.


----------



## Miikah (20 Février 2010)

Bienvenue! 

Pour ta question, si tu commandes sur internet, tu es livré 3 jours après (3 jours ouvrés, bien évidemment). Quant à la disponibilité des nouveaux modèles en magasins, ça dépend. Si ils sont annoncés comme étant "available now", il y a de fortes chances pour que les magasins l'aient en rayons dans la journée ou au pire le lendemain. 

Voili voilou  Bon courage pour l'attente, je pense que le plus gros est fait et qu'ils ne devraient plus trop tarder ces petits MBP...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h33 ----------

Ouais, je vois ça pareil. On dirait qu'ils font exprès : quand les rumeurs sont trop intenses, ils laissent la présentation de côté pour nous donner encore plus envie de l'acheter en les attendant impatiemment :lol:


----------



## bartman (20 Février 2010)

y a un truc que je comprend pas : les mbp sont livrés plusieurs jours avant la mise en vente (dans les grandes surfaces) et y a bien des types qui effectuent la livraison. ces gens là doivent savoir. pourquoi ils ne disent rien ?


----------



## dambo (20 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> J'étais un inconditionel de la rue St Michel, j'allais à St Anne pour manger souvent
> En gros tu connais le pti Saturn à la Visitation!?! Avec la ptite table et les
> Macs? ^^


Oui la toute petite table (la même qu'à la FNAC du centre Colombiers d'ailleurs  )


Touny29 a dit:


> Et le petit Subway qui ya en face !


Mais il y a plein de Rennais ici c'est cool ! Moi je préfère le Ty Ana Tavarn à Ste Anne, il y a de la bière bretonne 


daphone a dit:


> Comme quoi... le mien de macbook blanc a 1 an et demi passé et il est comme neuf, aucun soucis...


Le mien a 3 ans dans deux mois ! T'inquiète ça va venir  (mais tu auras changé d'ici là  )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h39 ----------




bartman a dit:


> y a un truc que je comprend pas : les mbp sont livrés plusieurs jours avant la mise en vente (dans les grandes surfaces) et y a bien des types qui effectuent la livraison. ces gens là doivent savoir. pourquoi ils ne disent rien ?



Non ! Ils sont livrés APRES la sortie ! Parfois ils ne les ont que une semaine, voir 10 jours après la sortie !

En général ce sont les APR qui en ont le plus rapidement (48h après) et la FNAC (3/4 jours) Mais les machines partent des dépôts APRES présentation ! Ou alors le jour même ... Aucun revendeur ne reçoit de nouvelles machines avant update du Store en ligne !

Si ils sont disponibles tout de suit après MAJ et que tu commandes immédiatement, tu as de bonnes chances d'avoir ton MB avant la FNAC !


----------



## divoli (20 Février 2010)

bartman a dit:


> y a un truc que je comprend pas : les mbp sont livrés plusieurs jours avant la mise en vente (dans les grandes surfaces) et y a bien des types qui effectuent la livraison. ces gens là doivent savoir. pourquoi ils ne disent rien ?


Je ne vois pas pourquoi les types qui effectuent la livraison pourraient savoir précisément ce qu'ils livrent. Quand aux vendeurs, s'ils s'aperçoivent de nouvelles références, on peut supposer qu'isl ne doivent rien dire, pour ne pas prendre le risque de se faire virer. Raison pour laquelle on parle souvent de "source anonyme" ou de "source bien informée" dans les news des sites Mac, quand il y a des fuites.


----------



## barby62 (20 Février 2010)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses, il me faut un ordi avant le 7 Avril donc j'anticipe en ce qui concerne les délais...


----------



## dambo (20 Février 2010)

barby62 a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses, il me faut un ordi avant le 7 Avril donc j'anticipe en ce qui concerne les délais...



Si il sort mardi prochain, celui d'après ou même le suivant ça devrait pas poser de souci ! (si la disponibilité est immédiate)


----------



## divoli (20 Février 2010)

Miikah a dit:


> Bienvenue!
> Pour ta question, si tu commandes sur internet, tu es livré 3 jours après (3 jours ouvrés, bien évidemment). Quant à la disponibilité des nouveaux modèles en magasins, ça dépend. Si ils sont annoncés comme étant "available now", il y a de fortes chances pour que les magasins l'aient en rayons dans la journée ou au pire le lendemain.



Tu connais beaucoup de gens qui ont reçu leur Mac 3 jours après l'avoir commandé sur le site d'Apple ? Y-a-t'il des gens qui ont réellement attendu 3 jours ?

A ma connaissance, ces 3 jours correspondent aux délais de livraison, pas forcément au temps qui s'écoule entre le moment où l'on passe la commande et celui où on la reçoit.

En réalité, je dirais qu'il faut attendre une bonne dizaine de jours, si tout va bien (c'est-à-dire qu'il n'y ait pas une trop forte demande ou une rupture de stock d'un composant).

3 jours, c'est à partir du moment où l'ordinateur est prêt à être livré, Apple travaillant en flux tendu.


----------



## dambo (20 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Tu connais beaucoup de gens qui ont reçu leur Mac 3 jours après l'avoir commandé sur le site d'Apple ? Y-a-t'il des gens qui ont réellement attendu 3 jours ?
> 
> A ma connaissance, ces 3 jours correspondent aux délais de livraison, pas forcément au temps qui s'écoule entre le moment où l'on passe la commande et celui où on la reçoit.
> 
> ...


Pour des nouveau modèles ils partent effectivement 3/4 jours après commande ! Donc il faut compter une semaine environ  (par contre quand les modèles sont sortis depuis quelques semaines ça n'a rien à voir ! Exemple : mon cousin a commandé un iMac 21" vendredi midi, reçu mardi matin  )


----------



## Sylow (20 Février 2010)

J'ai mis 10 jours à recevoir mon MBP venant de CHINE , j'avais commandé un ipod 120 + gravure, vue que j'ai demandé l'option dd 7200tr celui ci partait de chine et non de hollande ! 

Ma commande a été expédié 48h apres avoir fait mon achat sur l'applestore.


----------



## loudovitch (20 Février 2010)

non mais le plus rapide reste de se l'acheter directement en magazin!


----------



## dambo (20 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> non mais le plus rapide reste de se l'acheter directement en magazin!



Ils sont où les 10% de reduc Apple on Campus en magasin ?


----------



## Dr Troy (20 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Ils sont où les 10% de reduc Apple on Campus en magasin ?



J'ai une copine qui s'était pris un iMac 27" à l'Apple Store du Louvre, et ils peuvent te faire les mêmes réductions, suffit de demander et d'avoir son justificatif.

Et puis si tu pouvais éviter les HS sur Rennes, parce que si tu veux qu'on commence à énumérer les bars parisiens ou les lieux des jeunz's ça va pas le faire.


----------



## dambo (20 Février 2010)

Dr Troy a dit:


> J'ai une copine qui s'était pris un iMac 27" à l'Apple Store du Louvre, et ils peuvent te faire les mêmes réductions, suffit de demander et d'avoir son justificatif.
> 
> Et puis si tu pouvais éviter les HS sur Rennes, parce que si tu veux qu'on commence à énumérer les bars parisiens ou les lieux des jeunz's ça va pas le faire.



Les lieux parisiens c'est bon, on a déjà notre dose avec l'ouverture des Apple Store dont la province se fout royalement (soit 90% de la population) :rateau:
Et puis comparer la fête à Rennes et à Paris, effectivement ça va pas le faire ... 

Pour l'Apple Store c'est cool ... Je vais pas aller à Paris pour acheter un ordi ! Il n'y a pas d'Apple Store à Rennes donc la seule solution reste le store en ligne !


----------



## barby62 (20 Février 2010)

Je suppose que dans les Apple Premium Resseler c'est pas possible d'avoir la réduction?


----------



## dambo (20 Février 2010)

barby62 a dit:


> Je suppose que dans les Apple Premium Resseler c'est pas possible d'avoir la réduction?


Non ! C'est bien ça le problème


----------



## Kinesam (20 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Les lieux parisiens c'est bon, on a déjà notre dose avec l'ouverture des Apple Store dont la province se fout royalement (soit 90% de la population) :rateau:
> Et puis comparer la fête à Rennes et à Paris, effectivement ça va pas le faire ...
> 
> Pour l'Apple Store c'est cool ... Je vais pas aller à Paris pour acheter un ordi ! Il n'y a pas d'Apple Store à Rennes donc la seule solution reste le store en ligne !



Pas d'AS officiel mais un Retail Store où ils sont vraiment sympa et s'y connaisse très bien!

Quand on fait sa propre config sur l'Apple Store en ligne ça mets dans les 10 jours parce qu'ils doivent créer sur demande le MB!
Si on commande un MBP préconfiguré qui est en stock et avec une carte de crédit on peut l'avoir 3j après chez soi=)


----------



## loudovitch (20 Février 2010)

barby62 a dit:


> Je suppose que dans les Apple Premium Resseler c'est pas possible d'avoir la réduction?


ah sisi chez iconcept à Bordeaux t'as 8% de reduc' pour etudiant! Ils sont très bien et super calé en plus


----------



## barby62 (20 Février 2010)

Après vérification sur le site de l'Apple Premium Resseler près de chez moi, ils font la réduction 
"Passez dès aujourd'hui chez iSwitch pour découvrir quelle économie vous pouvez réaliser."
C'est bon à savoir


----------



## dambo (20 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Pas d'AS officiel mais un Retail Store où ils sont vraiment sympa et s'y connaisse très bien!
> 
> Quand on fait sa propre config sur l'Apple Store en ligne ça mets dans les 10 jours parce qu'ils doivent créer sur demande le MB!
> Si on commande un MBP préconfiguré qui est en stock et avec une carte de crédit on peut l'avoir 3j après chez soi=)



Oui oui je suis bien d'accord ! l'APR est très bon ... mais ils ne prennent pas les reducs étudiantes :-(


----------



## loudovitch (20 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Oui oui je suis bien d'accord ! l'APR est très bon ... mais ils ne prennent pas les reducs étudiantes :-(


mais c'est quoi que t appelle reduc etudiante? les 10% sur l'applestore?


----------



## dambo (20 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> mais c'est quoi que t appelle reduc etudiante? les 10% sur l'applestore?



8% pour Apple education (tout édudiant)
12% Apple on Campus (Universités pertenaires)
15% pour certaines écoles (SupInfo par exemple)


----------



## loudovitch (20 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> 8% pour Apple education (tout édudiant)
> 12% Apple on Campus (Universités pertenaires)
> 15% pour certaines écoles (SupInfo par exemple)


oui et bien comme j'ai dit, l'APR à Bordeaux, iconcept te fait 8% pour les étudiants!


----------



## Kinesam (20 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Oui oui je suis bien d'accord ! l'APR est très bon ... mais ils ne prennent pas les reducs étudiantes :-(



Oui c'est fort possible!
Parce que chaque Retail Store a un contrat et un statut différent avec/chez Apple.
À Cologne yen a des dizaines de différents et tous ont différentes promo étudiante ! Et ça va du prix à la sacoche e ai software gratuit, etc...
Mais les meilleures sont les réducs d'Apple on Campus mais certaines facs ont un accès difficile à ce store^^


----------



## loudovitch (20 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Oui c'est fort possible!
> Parce que chaque Retail Store a un contrat et un statut différent avec/chez Apple.
> À Cologne yen a des dizaines de différents et tous ont différentes promo étudiante ! Et ça va du prix à la sacoche e ai software gratuit, etc...
> Mais les meilleures sont les réducs d'Apple on Campus mais certaines facs ont un accès difficile à ce store^^


Ca m'interesse l'histoire de la réduc 12 et 15%!
Mais comment savoir si je peux en beneficier?
Je suis à l'ecole d'archi de Bordeaux.
Ya un site pour ça?
J'etais pas du tout au courant de ces réduc


----------



## barby62 (20 Février 2010)

Ici pour les écoles http://www.apple.com/fr/aoc/


----------



## loudovitch (20 Février 2010)

barby62 a dit:


> Ici pour les écoles http://www.apple.com/fr/aoc/


oui enfin c'est le coup du 15% pour certaines écoles qui m'interesse!


----------



## dambo (20 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> oui enfin c'est le coup du 15% pour certaines écoles qui m'interesse!


A voir directement avec ton école, sur l'intranet de ton école ou avec les services de l'école.
Ensuite il faut appeler Apple et dire que tu es de telle école (si il n'y a pas de store dédiée). Certaines remises atteignent 18% mais je ne connais pas ces écoles ...
Je sais que Supinfo c'est 15% ! Certaines écoles d'art également.


----------



## loudovitch (20 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> A voir directement avec ton école, sur l'intranet de ton école ou avec les services de l'école.
> Ensuite il faut appeler Apple et dire que tu es de telle école (si il n'y a pas de store dédiée). Certaines remises atteignent 18% mais je ne connais pas ces écoles ...
> Je sais que Supinfo c'est 15% ! Certaines écoles d'art également.


ben moi ca me fait cogiter car vu que je suis en ecole d'archi, on travaille sur ordi et sur mac notament, donc ce serait fort possible que la reduction soit appliquée!
Je demanderai à l'ecole lundi!


----------



## pumauer (20 Février 2010)

Plus ça va, plus je sens que je vais en acheter un. C'est ridicule d'attendre comme ça, en fait. Comme j'ai déjà eu l'occasion de le dire : comme je change d'ordi tous les deux ans, celui que j'achèterai dans deux ans sera plus puissant que le nouveaux qui vont sortir dans pas longtemps.
CQFD
Je me sacrifie.


----------



## bartman (20 Février 2010)

un pc de moins dans les stocks 

sinon vous savez si l'apple on campus fonctionne dans les fnac ayant un apple store? parce que 12% c'est pas mal quand même : en gros j'ai l'apple care gratos ^^


----------



## pumauer (20 Février 2010)

Les Fnac ont un Apple Shop, pas un Apple Store. Pas du tout pareil.


----------



## bartman (20 Février 2010)

ah ok je pensais que c'était pareil.
c'est quand même fou : 2 apple store en france, 3 en suisse.:mouais:


----------



## dambo (20 Février 2010)

bartman a dit:


> un pc de moins dans les stocks
> 
> sinon vous savez si l'apple on campus fonctionne dans les fnac ayant un apple store? parce que 12% c'est pas mal quand même : en gros j'ai l'apple care gratos ^^



Visiblement l'Apple on Campus ne fonctionne qu'en ligne ! Et les 12% sont aussi appliqué à l'Apple Care 
Pourquoi vouloir absolument aller à la FNAC ? Si tu prends un ACare de toute façon faudra le ramener chez un APR en cas de souci ! Donc autant tout commander sur le store 

L'achat à la FNAC ne se justifie que pour ceux qui souhaitent une garantie FNAC ou qui n'ont pas le droit à des réductions


----------



## bartman (20 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Visiblement l'Apple on Campus ne fonctionne qu'en ligne ! Et les 12% sont aussi appliqué à l'Apple Care
> Pourquoi vouloir absolument aller à la FNAC ? Si tu prends un ACare de toute façon faudra le ramener chez un APR en cas de souci ! Donc autant tout commander sur le store
> 
> L'achat à la FNAC ne se justifie que pour ceux qui souhaitent une garantie FNAC ou qui n'ont pas le droit à des réductions



Pour l'avoir de suite


----------



## dambo (20 Février 2010)

bartman a dit:


> Pour l'avoir de suite



Eventuellement mais au point où on en est ... on est pas à 6 jours près 
En plus tu as autant de chance si tu commandes le jour de la MAJ de l'avoir chez toi avant qu'il soit dispo à la FNAC (parfois ça prend une bonne semaine voir plus pour arriver dans les rayons de la FNAC .... et 6 jours pour arriver chez toi !)


----------



## arrakiss (20 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Non ! C'est bien ça le problème



C'est surtout qu'ils demandent une preuve


----------



## dambo (20 Février 2010)

arrakiss a dit:


> C'est surtout qu'ils demandent une preuve



Oui et alors ? Je l'ai moi la preuve .... :mouais:
Et si tu as pas de preuve, alors achètes plein pot


----------



## Sylow (20 Février 2010)

il n'est pas interdit de revenir au sujet


----------



## xao85 (20 Février 2010)

Ils recommencent a y avoir des news! Je sens une fermeture de store pr mardi. Après ça peut n'être que Ilife 10.


----------



## daphone (20 Février 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> *Ils recommencent a y avoir des news!* Je sens une fermeture de store pr mardi. Après ça peut n'être que Ilife 10.



Où ça ? si tu peux les partager ici ...


----------



## loudovitch (20 Février 2010)

lol bah oui !
D'où qu'elles sont tes news??


----------



## divoli (20 Février 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Ils recommencent a y avoir des news! Je sens une fermeture de store pr mardi. Après ça peut n'être que Ilife 10.



*Mais magne-toi, crache le morceau !*

Sans déc'.


----------



## guigui_41 (20 Février 2010)

On en est où au niveau des MacBook Pro ? 

Sa fait dejà un bon bou de temps que j'attends les nouveaux; il y'a des précissions sur leur sortie ? 
Aussi est-ce que l'éventuel màj des MB P sera pour les modèles 13" ? 


Merci j'attend votre réponce (rapide comme d'hab)


----------



## Sylow (20 Février 2010)

guigui_41 a dit:


> On en est où au niveau des MacBook Pro ?
> 
> Sa fait dejà un bon bou de temps que j'attends les nouveaux; il y'a des précissions sur leur sortie ?
> Aussi est-ce que l'éventuel màj des MB P sera pour les modèles 13" ?
> ...



Ils sont déjà  sortie depuis mardi dernier MAGNE TOI  il y en a presque plus

1) non pas dé précision (comme d'hab)
2) Oui (comme d'hab)


----------



## guigui_41 (20 Février 2010)

Je vois qu'il y'a pas eu trop de news cette semaine à propos des MB P !

Mais ce sont les 3 gammes 13", 15" et 17" qui vont être renouvellées ?


----------



## divoli (20 Février 2010)

guigui_41 a dit:


> Je vois qu'il y'a pas eu trop de news cette semaine à propos des MB P !


Non, mais cela n'a pas empêché certains ici de geindre comme à leur habitude.  



guigui_41 a dit:


> Mais ce sont les 3 gammes 13", 15" et 17" qui vont être renouvellées ?


Probablement tous les MBP (13", 15" et 17"). Pour le MB blanc, peut-être pas, on en sait rien.


----------



## guigui_41 (20 Février 2010)

Pour le blanc je m'en doute ! 

Mardi prochain pour la date ? Certains semble dire ça ?


----------



## divoli (20 Février 2010)

guigui_41 a dit:


> Pour le blanc je m'en doute !


N'est-ce pas...



guigui_41 a dit:


> Mardi prochain pour la date ? Certains semble dire ça ?


Oui, on peut dire ça chaque semaine...


----------



## dambo (20 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Non, mais cela n'a pas empêché certains ici de geindre comme à leur habitude.


plaît-il


----------



## guigui_41 (20 Février 2010)

Tu en penses quoi toi dambo ?


----------



## divoli (20 Février 2010)

C'est vrai, ça, Dambo. Il faut dire qu'on a pas trop eu l'honneur de prendre connaissance de ton avis, sur ce topic.


----------



## dambo (20 Février 2010)

guigui_41 a dit:


> Tu en penses quoi toi dambo ?



Moi j'en pense qu'on a de plus en plus de rumeurs, des ruptures de stocks ... qui viennent s'ajouter à des news sur Optimus par exemple. Pour ma part, c'est tout proche... Mardi prochain ? peut-être pas (même si je l'espère) mais début mars à coup sur ! 

Plus la sortie est retardé et plus on a de chance (aussi) de voir iLife X dans les prochains MBP, très certainement avec 10.6.3 (sur le point d'être finalisée). Tout cela me semble très bien concorder.

Après on ne peut jamais être sure de rien, surtout avec Apple ! En plus Xao a dit "peut-être" pour mardi donc c'est plutôt mauvais signe, il nous a porté la poisse la dernière fois


----------



## loudovitch (20 Février 2010)

Allez Dambo quoi ne te fais pas désirer! On attend tous ton avis!
DAMBO! DAMBO! DAMBO! DAMBO!


----------



## dambo (20 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> C'est vrai, ça, Dambo. Il faut dire qu'on a pas trop eu l'honneur de prendre connaissance de ton avis, sur ce topic.



Je parle pas beaucoup c'est vrai 


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h20 ----------




loudovitch a dit:


> Allez Dambo quoi ne te fais pas désirer! On attend tous ton avis!
> DAMBO! DAMBO! DAMBO! DAMBO!



Juste au dessus, j'expose mon avis, si attendu (presque autant que les MBP on dirait)


----------



## MacSedik (20 Février 2010)

bartman a dit:


> ah ok je pensais que c'était pareil.
> c'est quand même fou : 2 apple store en france, 3 en suisse.:mouais:



Bientôt un 3ème celui de l'Opéra et un autre à Velizy je crois... et d'autres à Lyon, Marseille (terrasses du port...) en tout 4 en prévision c'est pas mal.


----------



## xao85 (20 Février 2010)

Ben ya qu'à lire les News de macG, ma4ever et macbidouille. Et puis vu que je ne crois pas du tt à une sortie en Mars...


----------



## loudovitch (20 Février 2010)

oui et +1 à Bordeaux!


----------



## divoli (20 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Mardi prochain ? peut-être pas (même si je l'espère) mais début mars à coup sur !


Non, justement pas, il n'y a rien qui soit "à coup sûr", c'est pour cela qu'on en est toujours à jacasser depuis des mois. Ce n'est pas plus sûr début mars que fin février ou fin avril.


----------



## Dr Troy (20 Février 2010)

iLife n'est pas mis à jour tous les ans, donc ce n'est pas sûr qu'on est un iLife 10.

Sinon pour les étudiants, la meilleure réduction est de s'inscrire au ADC (80 / an) et tu peux avoir -20% sur la gamme Pro (une seule fois), ainsi que XCode, les betas Mac OS X, etc...


----------



## xao85 (20 Février 2010)

Divoli tu sais comme moi que lorsqu'on commence à entendre parler des caractéristiques techniques... La sortie n'est plus loin.


----------



## MacSedik (20 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Non, justement pas, il n'y a rien qui soit "à coup sûr", c'est pour cela qu'on en est toujours à jacasser depuis des mois. Ce n'est pas plus sûr début mars que fin février ou fin avril.



c'est vrai là y'en a qui sont sur "le pied de guerre" , depuis Novembre (souvenez-vous l'autre fil...).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h25 ----------




Dr Troy a dit:


> Sinon pour les étudiants, la meilleure réduction est de s'inscrire au ADC (80 / an) et tu peux avoir -20% sur la gamme Pro (une seule fois), ainsi que XCode, les betas Mac OS X, etc...



tiens ça pourrait m'intéresser ça...  merci pour l'info!


----------



## pumauer (20 Février 2010)

guigui_41 a dit:


> Pour le blanc je m'en doute !
> 
> Mardi prochain pour la date ? Certains semble dire ça ?



Pour le blanc, ses jours sont comptés...


----------



## dambo (20 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Non, justement pas, il n'y a rien qui soit "à coup sûr", c'est pour cela qu'on en est toujours à jacasser depuis des mois. Ce n'est pas plus sûr début mars que fin février ou fin avril.


Plus on avance et plus ça approche :rateau:

Décembre et janvier c'était de l'espoir désesperé 
Février ... probable, voir logique !
Mars ... ce n'est pas une certitude, mais avril ça fait quand même trèèès loin


----------



## divoli (20 Février 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Divoli tu sais comme moi que lorsqu'on commence à entendre parler des caractéristiques techniques... La sortie n'est plus loin.


Tu fais allusion à quoi ? A la news concernant Optimus ? Ca ne veut rien dire...

Quand les fuites se multiplient, là ça commence à devenir intéressant. La seule news intéressante a été celle concernant les nouvelles références de Best Buy.


----------



## MacSedik (20 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Pour le blanc, ses jours sont comptés...



Loin de là, le Blanc est comme le Mac Mini dans la gamme bureau. c'est un Mac abordable par rapport aux pro... (même si ce n'est pas le cas, aujourd'hui).


----------



## pumauer (20 Février 2010)

Pour l'instant, force est de reconnaître qu'il n'y a absolument rien.


----------



## Dementia (20 Février 2010)

Prions mes amis


----------



## Kinesam (20 Février 2010)

Dementia a dit:


> Prions mes amis



arrête de prier toi !!! 
ça va pas les faire sortir plus vite, et le Seigneur Jobs n'entend les prières de personne! =(

Le MB blanc ne cesseras pas d'exister, c'est un des plusvieux pilier d'Apple


----------



## dambo (20 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Tu fais allusion à quoi ? A la news concernant Optimus ? Ca ne veut rien dire...
> 
> Quand les fuites se multiplient, là ça commence à devenir intéressant. La seule news intéressante a été celle concernant les nouvelles références de Best Buy.



Boulette de intel en janvier 
Info "MacG" concernant des nouveaux ordis + logiciels pour février/mars


----------



## guigui_41 (20 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Pour le blanc, ses jours sont comptés...



En es tu vraiment sur ?

Explique pourquoi vous pensez ça


----------



## pumauer (20 Février 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> Loin de là, le Blanc est comme le Mac Mini dans la gamme bureau. c'est un Mac abordable par rapport aux pro... (même si ce n'est pas le cas, aujourd'hui).



Tu as sans doute raison, mais comme j'ai déjà eu l'occasion de le dire, je peux pas m'empêcher de faire le lien entre la sortie de l'Ipad, la longue Maj des MBP et ce qu'a dit Jobs à propos du MB, ce qui n'est pas rien, tout de même. Le tout offrant une redistribution complète de la gamme. Ce qui voudrait dire que les MBP sortiraient en Mars, et qu'il n'y a aucune rumeur qui circule.


----------



## divoli (20 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Boulette de intel en janvier
> Info "MacG" concernant des nouveaux ordis + logiciels pour février/mars


Je ne vois rien de bien convaincant là-dedans.


----------



## dambo (20 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Je ne vois rien de bien convaincant là-dedans.



c'est mieux que rien 
on s'accroche à ce qu'on peut, tu devrais être habitué, c'est comme ça depuis fin novembre :love:


----------



## divoli (20 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> ce qu'a dit Jobs à propos du MB, ce qui n'est pas rien, tout de même.


Oui, mais cela reste une interprétation de ta part. Peut-être SJ a voulu faire comprendre que c'est sa vision de l'informatique du futur.
Mais ça m'étonnerait beaucoup que l'iPad, tel qu'il va se présenter prochainement, pourrait réellement remplacer un MacBook blanc, ou bloquerait son évolution.


----------



## loudovitch (20 Février 2010)

non mais faut arreter de déconner!
C'est quoi les VRAIS signes d'une prochaine MAJ si ceux-là n'en sont pas!
Faudrait ptetre que Jobs envoie un fax pour qu'il y ait un vrai signe...


----------



## divoli (20 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> on s'accroche à ce qu'on peut


Comme un ivrogne à sa bouteille. 


dambo a dit:


> tu devrais être habitué, c'est comme ça depuis fin novembre :love:


Oui, et mon détecteur de nouveautés ne grésille pas beaucoup pour le moment (concernant les MBP), mais je peux me tromper.


----------



## Dementia (20 Février 2010)

Moi je n'ai qu'une seule chose à dire  et peut être la seule chose qui nous reste à faire


----------



## guigui_41 (20 Février 2010)

Sa fait dejà un bout de temps que la gamme des MB P va etre renouvellée n'est ce pas ?


----------



## divoli (20 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> non mais faut arreter de déconner!
> C'est quoi les VRAIS signes d'une prochaine MAJ si ceux-là n'en sont pas!
> Faudrait ptetre que Jobs envoie un fax pour qu'il y ait un vrai signe...


Une multiplication des fuites, sur l'ensemble de la chaine, c'est à dire des usines jusqu'aux vendeurs de certaines enseignes qui voient de nouvelles références apparaitre. Ces sont des signes qui apparaissent au dernier moment,  généralement.


----------



## loudovitch (20 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Une multiplication des fuites, sur l'ensemble de la chaine, c'est à dire des usines jusqu'aux vendeurs de certaines enseignes qui voient de nouvelles références apparaitre.


tu veux dire que pour chaque mise à jour qu'il y a eu, ça s'était passé comme ça?


----------



## guigui_41 (20 Février 2010)

Sa vaut le coup que je me prenne un MBP 13" bientôt (sachant que sa fait 3 mois que j'attends) ?

Ou alors est-ce que j'attends d'éventuelles nouveautés ?  

Merci


----------



## divoli (20 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> tu veux dire que pour chaque mise à jour qu'il y a eu, ça s'était passé comme ça?


Pas toujours, mais souvent. 

Comme je l'ai dit, la seule news à laquelle je m'intéresserais, c'est celle concernant Best Buy, mais elle n'est confirmée par rien, ce n'est pas suffisant.


----------



## loudovitch (20 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Pas toujours, mais souvent.
> 
> Comme je l'ai dit, la seule news à laquelle je m'intéresserais, c'est celle concernant Best Buy, mais elle n'est confirmée par rien, ce n'est pas suffisant.


non apparemment Bestbuy ça concernerait pas les MBP rapport au poids indiqué...


----------



## divoli (20 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> non apparemment Bestbuy ça concernerait pas les MBP rapport au poids indiqué...


Oui, c'est ce que j'ai lu, le poids ne correspondait pas. Et comme je l'ai dit cette rumeur n'a pas été confortée par d'autres, donc c'est insuffisant pour s'y fier.


----------



## pumauer (20 Février 2010)

Le mieux est de ne plus y penser...


----------



## divoli (20 Février 2010)

Edit.


----------



## guigui_41 (20 Février 2010)

guigui_41 a dit:


> Sa vaut le coup que je me prenne un MBP 13" bientôt (sachant que sa fait 3 mois que j'attends) ?
> 
> Ou alors est-ce que j'attends d'éventuelles nouveautés ?
> 
> Merci





?!


----------



## divoli (20 Février 2010)

Edit: Oups, erreur de post.


----------



## Rom33 (20 Février 2010)

Je ne suis pas un spécialiste mais le fait que certains modèles de MBP ne soient plus disponibles sous 24H dans plusieurs pays n'est-il pas un gros signe?
Qu'est-ce qui peut bien justifier que les stocks ne soient plus approvisionnés, à part une mise à jour?


----------



## loudovitch (20 Février 2010)

Rom33 a dit:


> Je ne suis pas un spécialiste mais le fait que certains modèles de MBP ne soient plus disponibles sous 24H dans plusieurs pays n'est-il pas un gros signe?
> Qu'est-ce qui peut bien justifier que les stocks ne soient plus approvisionnés, à part une mise à jour?


oui exact! Mais ça reste encore léger non??


----------



## guigui_41 (20 Février 2010)

Sa vaut le coup d'acheter maintenant ?


----------



## divoli (20 Février 2010)

guigui_41 a dit:


> Sa vaut le coup d'acheter maintenant ?


A ton avis ?


----------



## loudovitch (20 Février 2010)

guigui_41 a dit:


> Sa vaut le coup d'acheter maintenant ?


oui pour le coup ta question.....
tu te doutes bien de la réponse!


----------



## guigui_41 (20 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> A ton avis ?



J'ai pas l'habitute de poser des questions dont je connais les réponses, mais je dirais que sa fait dejà plusieurs mois que j'attends pour un Pro et là j'en peux plus ! Alors est-ce que les màj seront pour les 13" et est-ce que a votre avie se seront des màj esthétique ou des màj de compossants à l'intérieur ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h55 ----------

Sa vaut surement le coup d'attendre mais pour quoi ? 

Je voudrais un nouveau MBP 13" alors est-ce qu'ils vont faires des modifs dessus ?


----------



## daphone (20 Février 2010)

Merci beaucoup pour le coup de l'ADC avec les 20% de reduc, je vais surement le faire. Si une personne ici l'a déjà fait, peut elle m'éclairer sur les méthodes, conditions ou son expérience ? (je prendrais la licence student à 79)


----------



## loudovitch (20 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour le coup de l'ADC avec les 20% de reduc, je vais surement le faire. Si une personne ici l'a déjà fait, peut elle m'éclairer sur les méthodes, conditions ou son expérience ? (je prendrais la licence student à 79)


oui ça m'interesse vraimment aussi mais ça consiste à quoi exactement? T'adheres à quoi quand t'adheres à l'ADC?


----------



## daphone (20 Février 2010)

*Voici le WIDGET ULTIME pour savoir en temps réel l'état de l'Apple Store (ouvert ou fermé)*
http://royal.pingdom.com/royalfiles/AppleStoreStatus.wdgt.zip


----------



## Dr Troy (20 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> oui ça m'interesse vraimment aussi mais ça consiste à quoi exactement? T'adheres à quoi quand t'adheres à l'ADC?



Au programme de développement Apple. Ca te donne accès aux outils pour développer des applications sous Mac OS.

http://developer.apple.com/

Les différentes offres :

http://developer.apple.com/products/membership.html


----------



## dambo (20 Février 2010)

Dr Troy a dit:


> Au programme de développement Apple. Ca te donne accès aux outils pour développer des applications sous Mac OS (XCode par exemple).
> 
> http://developer.apple.com/



Attention ! C'est 20% sur la gamme pro mais le programme coûte 80 euros ! il faut donc faire le calcul par rapport à un AoC (non non ce n'est pas Appellation d'origine contrôlée mais Apple on Campus).
J'avais fait le calcul un jour je crois que c'est kiff kiff pour une machine à 1500 euros tarifs de base ! C'est intéressant pour une machine plus chère ...

Ce programme n'est valable qu'une seule fois dans ta vie ! Attention donc en fonction de l'achat ! Si vous aviez prévu d'acheter un gros iMac à la fin de vos études pour vous équiper, réservez cette réduction pour ce futur achat ! De plus c'est pas mal de paperasse ... Donc ça ne vaut véritablement le coup que pour les MBP 15" haut de gamme et les 17" !


----------



## daphone (20 Février 2010)

Dr Troy a dit:


> Au programme de développement Apple. Ca te donne accès aux outils pour développer des applications sous Mac OS.
> 
> http://developer.apple.com/
> 
> ...



Merci beaucoup. J'ai vu que les commandes se faisaient par contre uniquement par téléphone ? Sinon concernant les réduc sur hardware pro, c'est 20% une seule fois (dans la vie), mais est ce que cela concernera les nouveaux macbook pro a leur sorties ? On peut commander l'ADC dans le panier avec le macbook pro, ou faut il d'abord avoir l'ADC pour pouvoir commander le macboo pro? Si vous avez pas toutes les réponses, je passerai un coup de téléphone a Apple (mais je voudrais pas que le conseiler voit que je veux l'ADC uniquement dans le but des 20% du macbook pro...c'est genant...)

EDIT : Merci Dambo pour tes précisions. J'ai déjà accès à 12% de l'AOC avec La Sorbonne. J'ai calculé avec les 80&#8364; de l'ADC? je gagne au total...79&#8364;, soit l'AOC (plus le pack ADC offert quoi) sur ma commande. A voir donc...


----------



## dambo (20 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Merci beaucoup. J'ai vu que les commandes se faisaient par contre uniquement par téléphone ? Sinon concernant les réduc sur hardware pro, c'est 20% une seule fois (dans la vie), mais est ce que cela concernera les nouveaux macbook pro a leur sorties ? On peut commander l'ADC dans le panier avec le macbook pro, ou faut il d'abord avoir l'ADC pour pouvoir commander le macboo pro? Si vous avez pas toutes les réponses, je passerai un coup de téléphone a Apple (mais je voudrais pas que le conseiler voit que je veux l'ADC uniquement dans le but des 20% du macbook pro...c'est genant...)
> 
> EDIT : Merci Dambo pour tes précisions. J'ai déjà accès à 12% de l'AOC avec La Sorbonne. J'ai calculé avec les 80 de l'ADC? je gagne au total...79, soit l'AOC (plus le pack ADC offert quoi) sur ma commande. A voir donc...



Regarde mon post juste au dessus !
Tu peu trouver des topics que parlent spécialement des réducs et de l'ADC. Je crois qu'il faut l'avoir avant mais je ne suis pas sûr. Si tu appelles Apple tu peux toujours dire que tu vas développer une appli iphone ou un truc dans le genre, et que donc tu as besoin de t'équiper à moindre frais et d'avoir les outils de développement


----------



## daphone (20 Février 2010)

Je crois d'ailleurs que le pack developer iPhone et Mac sont séparés. Mais je vais réfléchir avec mes 12%... ou mes 20% (+79 à rajouter), ça sera juste un calcul à faire sur le panier.. (c'est pour ça que je ne pourrai pas me jeter dans l'heure sur la commande des MBP 6, car faut que j'attende de voir les configs / prix et les réducs..)


----------



## Dr Troy (20 Février 2010)

Oui effectivement ça ne vaut pas forcément le coup quand tu as l'AOC, mais tout le monde n'y a pas accès. Après il y a d'autres avantages comme l'accès aux betas de Mac OS X, les mises à jour majeures gratuites (bon ce n'est pas pour demain Mac OS 10.7, mais c'est encore plus intéressant quand la sortie est annoncée dans l'année)...

Pour la commande, tu peux être inscrit avant, et commander ton Macbook dans l'année, quand tu vas sur ton compte développeur il y a une partie "ADC Hardware Purchase Program" pour passer les commandes via l'Apple Store. Après je n'ai jamais essayé, j'ai un compte libre donc je n'y ai pas accès, mais ça reste un Apple Store donc je suppose que ça marche avec les nouvelles sorties.


----------



## daphone (20 Février 2010)

Dr Troy a dit:


> Oui effectivement ça ne vaut pas forcément le coup quand tu as l'AOC, mais tout le monde n'y a pas accès. Après il y a d'autres avantages comme l'accès aux betas de Mac OS X, les mises à jour majeures gratuites (bon ce n'est pas pour demain Mac OS 10.7, mais c'est encore plus intéressant quand la sortie est annoncée dans l'année)...
> 
> Pour la commande, tu peux être inscrit avant, et commander ton Macbook dans l'année, quand tu vas sur ton compte développeur il y a une partie "ADC Hardware Purchase Program" pour passer les commandes via l'Apple Store. Après je n'ai jamais essayé, j'ai un compte libre donc je n'y ai pas accès, mais ça reste un Apple Store donc je suppose que ça marche avec les nouvelles sorties.



Merci beaucoup pour tes précisions ! Je vais réflechir à tout cela

(Au fait, j'ai pas bien compris sur le site ce que ça apporte d'avoir le compte ADC gratuit ? )


----------



## MacSedik (20 Février 2010)

tu deviens un developpeur d'appli, par exemple, de Mac OS X (avec Xcode qui est fournis dans Mac OS X). tu reçois les màj des béta de Mac OS X... c'est comme pour l'iPhone avec la SDK et le developpement d'appli iPhone. 
il me semble que c'est ça.


----------



## IBon (20 Février 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde (je suis aux US donc pour moi il est 17h^^)

Je voudrais savoir si quelqu'un a installé le widget proposé par Daphone ?
Si oui ca marche bien ? ca se met a jour automatiquement ?

Je prie également pour que les nouveaux MBP arrivent mardi prochain, mon MB est quasi-mort depuis 3 semaines (à cause d'un choc sinon un mac ca ne meurt pas  ), et en plus l'euro arrete pas de se casser la gueule face au dollar donc chaque jour je perds de l'argent a cause de notre seigneur SJ grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Bon samedi soir a tous !


----------



## loudovitch (20 Février 2010)

IBon a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde (je suis aux US donc pour moi il est 17h^^)
> 
> Je voudrais savoir si quelqu'un a installé le widget proposé par Daphone ?
> Si oui ca marche bien ? ca se met a jour automatiquement ?
> ...


Toi qui est aux US, ça en est où avec les rumeurs sur la MAJ des MBP?
Comme en France?


----------



## elliotr (20 Février 2010)

Avec l'AOC on gagne un tout petit peu (de l'ordre de 10-20). C'est qd même plus avantageux car il faut compter tout ce que t'offres le régime ADC..

MAIS, car il y a tjr au mais.. les délais de création de compte, tu vas en avoir pour un bon bout de temps, donc fais le maintenant si tu veux l'avoir pour l'achat de ton mbp.


----------



## HAL-9000 (20 Février 2010)

Toujours caca dur pour Steve... Rien à l'horizon.


----------



## Kinesam (20 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> Toi qui est aux US, ça en est où avec les rumeurs sur la MAJ des MBP?
> Comme en France?



Je regarde régulièrement les news et rumeurs sur des sites américains et ils en savent pas plus que nous! =(


----------



## loudovitch (20 Février 2010)

En fait les MBP ne sortiront plus jamais! On aura des ipads à la place! en 13 , 15 et 17 pouces!


----------



## pumauer (20 Février 2010)

Ouais, fini les MBP, y en aura plus. Ils écoulent les stocks, et puis fini à jamais! Ils osent pas le dire, c'est tout, et ça se comprend...
Apple, c'est Iphone, Ipad et...Ipad Pro!


----------



## fxserafino (21 Février 2010)

Petite remarque un peu bête peut être, mais est-il possible qu'Apple ne "lâche" pas la version 10.6.3 car il pourrait y avoir des indices sur les nouveaux MacBook Pro ?  Je m'explique, si il y a de gros changement sur l'ordinateur, aussi bien niveau hardware que design, il pourrait y avoir dans la nouvelle version de Snow Leopard des indications, comme de nouveau pilotes ou même dans les fichiers d'aide, avec par exemple des desins ou quoi ... Non ? Vous en pensez quoi ? Parce que ça fait quand même un moment qu'apple sort de nouveau build sans aucun changement, la version définitive est donc prête a priori ...


----------



## daphone (21 Février 2010)

fxserafino a dit:


> Petite remarque un peu bête peut être, mais est-il possible qu'Apple ne "lâche" pas la version 10.6.3 car il pourrait y avoir des indices sur les nouveaux MacBook Pro ?  Je m'explique, si il y a de gros changement sur l'ordinateur, aussi bien niveau hardware que design, il pourrait y avoir dans la nouvelle version de Snow Leopard des indications, comme de nouveau pilotes ou même dans les fichiers d'aide, avec par exemple des desins ou quoi ... Non ? Vous en pensez quoi ? Parce que ça fait quand même un moment qu'apple sort de nouveau build sans aucun changement, la version définitive est donc prête a priori ...



C'est pas faux. Selon un type sur macrumors, il disait que le final était livré en général 5 jours après la dernière beta, soit...mardi prochain...


----------



## dambo (21 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> C'est pas faux. Selon un type sur macrumors, il disait que le final était livré en général 5 jours après la dernière beta, soit...mardi prochain...



bien joué, il fallait que nous déduises ça ! Je n'en attendais pas moins de toi Daphone ! 
Mardi .... j'y crois 
:love:


----------



## pumauer (21 Février 2010)

Et s'il n'y a rien mardi, bonjour les dégâts! Y en a qui vont perdre la boule...


----------



## daphone (21 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Et s'il n'y a rien mardi, bonjour les dégâts! Y en a qui vont perdre la boule...



Mais non ! Car plus les jours passent et plus.... (ok je la refais pas ^^)
Pas de soucis pour moi  (en plus mardi soir, je vais à "l'album de la semaine" de Canal + voir "white rabbits" en concert privé, juste après les guignols de l'info )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h57 ----------

Mon revendeur Apple m'a dit que c'était bien pour Mardi 23


----------



## pumauer (21 Février 2010)

Bon. D'accord. Mardi prochain. C'est noté (une fois de plus)...


----------



## dambo (21 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Mais non ! Car plus les jours passent et plus.... (ok je la refais pas ^^)
> Pas de soucis pour moi  (en plus mardi soir, je vais à "l'album de la semaine" de Canal + voir "white rabbits" en concert privé, juste après les guignols de l'info )




Joue pas au malin, mardi je suis en examen 
J'espère que vous aurez tous une petite pensée pour moi les gars ... parce que moi je serai sûrement loin des MBP (partiel d'épistémologie) !


----------



## pumauer (21 Février 2010)

Epistémologie, voilà du sérieux au moins. Plus sérieux que d'attendre une mise à jour d'un MBP qui sera dépassé dans 6 mois. 
Cela dit, pour en revenir au sujet (!!!), plus ça va, et moins je le sens pour mardi. Parce que tout de même, il n'y a absolument pas la moindre rumeur. Tout ce qu'on a eu pour l'instant, c'est des infos sur les processeurs, mais ça tout le monde s'en doutait, et l'histoire d'optimus. Pas de rumeur, donc, et en plus certains magasins qui réapprovisionnent sous 4 à 12 jours...ça sent tout de même pas très bon pour mardi. Je sens bien une sortie en Juin, après la vague de l'Ipad...
Je me souviens, quand j'ai acheté mon Macbook début février 2008, je l'ai eu à 1050 euros au lieu de 1200, en "affaire de Fnac", et c'était 3 semaines avant une mise à jour! C'était d'ailleurs ambigü, puisque le nouveau modèle était en fait à ce prix-là. Là, pour l'instant, pas d'affaire de Fnac, rien. Nulle part.
De toute manière, pour moi, actuellement, ce qui compte c'est la capacité du disque dur et la rame. Le premier modèle de MBP, si on suit leur logique en dégradé qu'ils suivent depuis des décennies, n'aura sans doute pas plus que 250 Go. Et peut-être même pas 4 Go de rame. Donc bon...Je vais essayer de trouver quelque chose d'intéressant en attendant. Si je trouve, c'est pour moi. Si je me fais avoir, tant pis. Ce sera une fois de plus.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h47 ----------

Mais cette fois-ci, ce sera en connaissance de cause, ce qui est bien pire...


----------



## daphone (21 Février 2010)

Allez Hop , mon cadeau pour Dambo et pour les autres ! 

http://tinyurl.com/ydn4gws


----------



## stary (21 Février 2010)

Salut à tous, je suis nouveau sur le forum et je suis l'ami de daphone, celui qui tourne sur un G4 400mhz de 99 comme il a précisé quelques pages plus tôt et c'est grâce à lui que j'ai connu l'univers apple et depuis je ne peu plus m'en passer ça a révolutionner ma vie et j'attends, tout comme vous la sortie du nouveau macbook pro avec impatience aussi...


----------



## mclod (21 Février 2010)

L'arrivée très attendue de processeurs Quad  Core Core i5 ou, éventuellement, i7 dans les Macbook Pro pose de nombreuses questions quant à la  solution graphique retenue par Apple. On s'en souvient, NVidia a  été contraint de stopper le développement de ses chipsets pour la  nouvelle génération de processeur Intel. Dès lors, soit Apple utilise  les chipsets graphiques proposés par Intel, de sinistre mémoire, soit  Cupertino insère de vraies cartes graphiques.

AppleInsider pense qu'Apple devrait combiner ces deux solutions -  chipset graphique + vraie carte graphique, une technique déjà utilisée  par le passé mais qui imposait des limitations, notamment un changement  de session pour passer de l'un des composants à l'autre. Désormais, sur certains prototypes fonctionnant chez Apple, le  passage du chipset à la carte graphique se ferait sans intervention de  l'utilisateur, à la volée et au besoin. La solution retenue  serait près proche de la technologie Optimus de  NVidia. il ne reste plus qu'à espérer que cette rumeur soit  confirmée... Dès mardi prochain

source mac4ever


----------



## lomedelouest (21 Février 2010)

Parce que à Iconcept ce sont des charlatans, enfin pas tout le temps mais je me suis déjà fait avoir, j'avais dû attendre 3 semaines un nouveau macbook pro jusqu'à ce que je rencontre le directeur du magasin qui me l'a donné le lendemain en s'excusant, il m'a aussi fait une jolie remise sur un ipod...Mais c'est pour te dire que les employés là-bas ne sont pas fiables, des purs commerçants rien de plus.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h22 ----------

oups!


----------



## chris37 (21 Février 2010)

Daphone un véritable génie toujours des bonnes remarque entre aperture dans les pages précedante et la l'os bien jouer j'y crois pour mardi sinon c'est que apple aura repousser la sortie juste pour te faire chier


----------



## fabnaute (21 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> M'en fous. C'est cadeau à Apple. Suis pas à cent euros près. Ça devient un peu urgent, là.


 
Moi c'est pareil, j'en avais besoin donc j'ai acheté l'actuel.
Passes par tel, ils font des réductions de l'ordre de 3%, même si c'est pas grand chose, c'est toujours mieux :d.


----------



## Rezv@n (21 Février 2010)

Ce qui m'inquiète c'est que l'expedition des MBP actuel est toujours sous 24H. Alors que avant la sortie des nouveaux iMac la durée s'était allongée. Mais j'espère aussi pour mardi. Un 14" ça serait génial ! C'est ni trop petit pour travailler ni trop grand pour transporter.


----------



## loudovitch (21 Février 2010)

bah le 15' haut de gamme est passé à 3 jours!


----------



## divoli (21 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Et s'il n'y a rien mardi, bonjour les dégâts! Y en a qui vont perdre la boule...


Pour certains ici c'est déjà fait, ils sont déjà bien cramés du cervelet, alors ça ne peut pas être pire.


----------



## pumauer (21 Février 2010)

fabnaute a dit:


> Moi c'est pareil, j'en avais besoin donc j'ai acheté l'actuel.
> Passes par tel, ils font des réductions de l'ordre de 3%, même si c'est pas grand chose, c'est toujours mieux :d.



Vais voir, vais voir...Je vais voir ça demain ou...après-demain. 3% de réduc, bof, pas formidable. 
Merci pour le conseil, cela dit.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h08 ----------




fabnaute a dit:


> Moi c'est pareil, j'en avais besoin donc j'ai acheté l'actuel.
> Passes par tel, ils font des réductions de l'ordre de 3%, même si c'est pas grand chose, c'est toujours mieux :d.



Donc tu as acheté l'actuel. Bon, l'essentiel c'est d'en être content. Comme je viens de le dire, je ne sais pas encore vraiment quoi faire. Je pense également au MB blanc, avec 4Go de rame et 320 de disque dur. 1034 euros. Mais au moins quelque chose dans le ventre.


----------



## divoli (21 Février 2010)

fxserafino a dit:


> Petite remarque un peu bête peut être, mais est-il possible qu'Apple ne "lâche" pas la version 10.6.3 car il pourrait y avoir des indices sur les nouveaux MacBook Pro ?  Je m'explique, si il y a de gros changement sur l'ordinateur, aussi bien niveau hardware que design, il pourrait y avoir dans la nouvelle version de Snow Leopard des indications, comme de nouveau pilotes ou même dans les fichiers d'aide, avec par exemple des desins ou quoi ... Non ? Vous en pensez quoi ? Parce que ça fait quand même un moment qu'apple sort de nouveau build sans aucun changement, la version définitive est donc prête a priori ...





daphone a dit:


> C'est pas faux. Selon un type sur macrumors, il disait que le final était livré en général 5 jours après la dernière beta, soit...mardi prochain...



Quand un nouveau modèle apparait, sa version exacte de l'OS (la build) n'est pas exactement la même que la version commerciale, puisqu'il contient justement en plus des fichiers spécifiques. En clair, le contenu de la 10.6.3  qui sera mise à disposition par téléchargement ne sera pas exactement le même que celui de la 10.6.3 livrée sur le DVD de la machine (dans le cas de figure où la machine serait livrée avec OS 10.6.3), ce seront deux build différentes. Le raisonnement serait le même avec 10.6.2 ou 10.6.4.

La 10.6.3 n'est tout simplement pas encore totalement débuguée et c'est la raison pour laquelle elle n'est pas encore sortie, ça n'a strictement rien à voir avec l'apparition possible de nouveaux MBP, c'est sans rapport.


----------



## chris37 (21 Février 2010)

Donc une piste en moins enfin bon on verra bien mardi prochain ou mardi d'après ou encore après.... un 14 pouces c'est parfait aussi je trouve car j'hésite avec le 13 et 15


----------



## bartman (21 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Pour certains ici c'est déjà fait, ils sont déjà bien cramés du cervelet, alors ça ne peut pas être pire.



pas que du cervelet malheureusement :rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h48 ----------




chris37 a dit:


> Donc une piste en moins enfin bon on verra bien mardi prochain ou mardi d'après ou encore après.... un 14 pouces c'est parfait aussi je trouve car j'hésite avec le 13 et 15



pareil je suis en plein dilemme : 13" c'est bien pour le transport mais la config est moyenne, 15" c'est pas super transportable (actuellement j'ai un 15"). donc je pense que 14" serait parfait comme compromis.


----------



## guigui_41 (21 Février 2010)

Vous avez entendu où qu'il pourrait y avoir un 14" ?!


----------



## bartman (21 Février 2010)

guigui_41 a dit:


> Vous avez entendu où qu'il pourrait y avoir un 14" ?!



ba si ils changent les formats d'écran (passage au 16/9) ils vont modifier les tailles d'écran : peut-être du 14", 16", 18"


----------



## pumauer (21 Février 2010)

Nulle part. Y en a qui en rêvent, c'est tout. Pour l'instant c'est tout ce qu'il y a : des rêves, et aucun rumeur.


----------



## guigui_41 (21 Février 2010)

Ya rien de sure ! Mais si je prend un 13" maintenant et qu'ils changent  c'est chaud !

Ils vont modifier les 13" aussi surment ??!


----------



## pumauer (21 Février 2010)

Pour ceux qui y croient pour mardi, ils pourront toujours dire que ce silence radio total sur les nouveaux MBP est bon signe, justement...que c'est la preuve même que ça va pas tarder...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h59 ----------




guigui_41 a dit:


> Ya rien de sure ! Mais si je prend un 13" maintenant et qu'ils changent  c'est chaud !
> 
> Ils vont modifier les 13" aussi surment ??!



Ben certainement, sinon, pourquoi "pro", alors? Déjà que 160 de disque dur pour le premier modèle "pro", c'est un peu fort de café, alors...


----------



## guigui_41 (21 Février 2010)

Tu dis que c'est pour mardi pumauer ?!

Parce que sa devait déjà etre pour mardi dernier  !

Mais peu etre que les 13" livrable sous 24 h (comme d'hab) c'est pour écouler les stocks ?


----------



## pumauer (21 Février 2010)

guigui_41 a dit:


> Tu dis que c'est pour mardi pumauer ?!
> 
> Parce que sa devait déjà etre pour mardi dernier  !
> 
> Mais peu etre que les 13" livrable sous 24 h (comme d'hab) c'est pour écouler les stocks ?



Ah non, moi j'ai jamais dit que c'était pour mardi! Pas de confusion. Bien au contraire, je n'y crois pas trop pour le mardi qui vient...


----------



## guigui_41 (21 Février 2010)

Tu penses pour quand ?


----------



## xao85 (21 Février 2010)

Mardi dernier si tu relis les posts, j'avais dit que j'y croyais pas: le store n'a jamais fermé deux semaines de suite.


----------



## bartman (21 Février 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Mardi dernier si tu relis les posts, j'avais dit que j'y croyais pas: le store n'a jamais fermé deux semaines de suite.



et pour cette semaine t'y crois?


----------



## pumauer (21 Février 2010)

guigui_41 a dit:


> Tu penses pour quand ?



J'suis pas devin. Je ne sais pas! Personne ne sait, et c'est tout le problème! Je dis simplement que j'y crois pas trop pour le mardi qui vient. C'est trop calme, pas de rumeur, rien. Ça bouge pas.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h23 ----------

Pour résumer, écoutons ce que disent toujours certains vendeurs : "achetez un Mac quand vous en avez besoin". En effet, le reste est accessoire. T'en as pas besoin, t'attends, t'en as besoin là maintenant tout de suite, vas-y. Et tant pis si tu te fais avoir...Le mieux serait de ne rien savoir. C'est là l'erreur. Quand je pense à tous ces gens qui ont acheté leur Mac ce week-end et qui ne se doutent même pas une seconde des folles attentes de MAJ de certains...


----------



## guigui_41 (21 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> J'suis pas devin. Je ne sais pas! Personne ne sait, et c'est tout le problème! Je dis simplement que j'y crois pas trop pour le mardi qui vient. C'est trop calme, pas de rumeur, rien. Ça bouge pas.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h23 ----------
> 
> Pour résumer, écoutons ce que disent toujours certains vendeurs : "achetez un Mac quand vous en avez besoin". En effet, le reste est accessoire. T'en as pas besoin, t'attends, t'en as besoin là maintenant tout de suite, vas-y. Et tant pis si tu te fais avoir...Le mieux serait de ne rien savoir. C'est là l'erreur. Quand je pense à tous ces gens qui ont acheté leur Mac ce week-end et qui ne se doutent même pas une seconde des folles attentes de MAJ de certains...




Tu me conseilles d'acheter un 13" maintenant ? ;


----------



## divoli (21 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> J'suis pas devin. Je ne sais pas! Personne ne sait, et c'est tout le problème! Je dis simplement que j'y crois pas trop pour le mardi qui vient. C'est trop calme, pas de rumeur, rien. Ça bouge pas.



Je plussoie. C'est trop calme, je ne le sens pas trop pour mardi prochain, à moins qu'Apple ait réussi à empêcher toute fuite, ce qui me parait improbable.


----------



## pumauer (21 Février 2010)

guigui_41 a dit:


> Tu me conseilles d'acheter un 13" maintenant ? ;



Non, je ne conseille rien! Surtout que je me pose la question aussi, vu que ça devient urgent pour moi! Donc tu vois...


----------



## divoli (21 Février 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Mardi dernier si tu relis les posts, j'avais dit que j'y croyais pas: le store n'a jamais fermé deux semaines de suite.



Ca fait depuis de nombreuses semaines que certains pronostiquent une sortie pour le mardi d'après, avec des arguments qui leur paraissent "logiques". Et il n'y a toujours rien.


----------



## pumauer (21 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Je plussoie. C'est trop calme, je ne le sens pas trop pour mardi prochain, à moins qu'Apple ait réussi à empêcher toute fuite, ce qui me parait improbable.



Oui, je sais...Il paraît qu'Apple a une nouvelle politique concernant ce problème et que maintenant absolument plus rien ne va filtrer. Je ne sais plus sur quel site j'ai lu ça.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h37 ----------




divoli a dit:


> Ca fait depuis de nombreuses semaines que certains pronostiquent une sortie pour le mardi d'après, avec des arguments qui leur paraissent "logiques". Et il n'y a toujours rien.



Ouais. Mais perso je n'y ai jamais cru pour les mardis précédents, pas plus que je n'y crois pour le suivant. Toute la question serait de savoir quel impact a l'Ipad dans leur vision des choses. Si c'est pas mardi, ça nous ramène donc en mars. Or, en Mars, y a l'Ipad. Est-ce qu'ils laisseront passer la vague d'abord et MBP ensuite, ou pas?


----------



## guigui_41 (21 Février 2010)

Bien réfléchi  !

Ou pour Juin !!


----------



## pumauer (21 Février 2010)

guigui_41 a dit:


> Bien réfléchi  !
> 
> Ou pour Juin !!



Personnellement depuis le début je le sens pour Juin, une fois la vague de l'Ipad passée. Mais bon, ça n'engage que moi, ce que je dis. Cela dit, Juin, ça ramène tout de même assez loin...


----------



## guigui_41 (21 Février 2010)

Sur mon magasine iCreate ils disent qu'au mois d'avril s'est souvent qu'il ya des sorties !


----------



## divoli (21 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Si c'est pas mardi, ça nous ramène donc en mars. Or, en Mars, y a l'Ipad. Est-ce qu'ils laisseront passer la vague d'abord et MBP ensuite, ou pas?



C'est effectivement ce que j'ai envisagé. Qu'Apple mette au maximum en avant l'iPad durant tout le mois de mars voire le mois d'avril, au dépend de tous les autres produits. Apple tient absolument à ne pas louper le lancement de son nouveau produit, c'est certainement très important pour elle. Si c'est un bide commercial dès le départ, ce sera difficile de rectifier le tir par la suite, et je pense qu'Apple veut à tout prix éviter cela. 
Cela ramènerait les nouveaux MBP en mai / juin, ce qui correspond à la période (je l'ai déjà dit plusieurs fois) durant laquelle les Universités et les étudiants US renouvellent leur Mac. D'ailleurs les MBP ont souvent été renouvelés en mai / juin, ce n'est pas un hasard.

Mais bon, ce n'est qu'une hypothèse, je peux me tromper.


----------



## loudovitch (21 Février 2010)

Non mais d'accord! Mais 1 AN de MAJ entre les modeles????
Pour des portables, c'est pas vraiment envisageable


----------



## pumauer (21 Février 2010)

Oui. Tout le prouverait. Ce lourd silence, la sortie de l'Ipad en mars (absolument capitale pour eux, en effet)...
Donc voilà, le problème est réglé! Les nouveaux MBP sortiront en juin!
Mais c'est loin. Ce qui m'étonne un peu, c'est de laisser les machines sur des C2D alors que toute la concurrence sera équipée d'ici là en i3, i5, i7. Un peu étonnant, tout de même, mais pourquoi pas. Apple, c'est Apple, quoi...Quand on a un MB PRO avec un HDD de 160 Go, on peut s'attendre à tout...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h02 ----------

D'autant plus qu'ils s'en foutent : ça s'est jamais aussi bien vendu!  Et après, hop, ils ciblent les étudiants pour la fin du printemps, et puis voilà...


----------



## loudovitch (21 Février 2010)

mais enfin quand ils ont sorti l'iphone, ils avaient pas décalé la sortie des MBP


----------



## divoli (21 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> Non mais d'accord! Mais 1 AN de MAJ entre les modeles????
> Pour des portables, c'est pas vraiment envisageable


Il n'y a PAS de règles, Apple renouvelle ses Mac au moment où cela lui parait le plus opportun. 

L'important, pour Apple et dans l'immédiat, c'est la sortie de l'iPad. Ceux qui veulent absolument un MBP patientent, vous en êtes tous les preuves vivantes, ne me dites que vous allez acheter un Sony ou un Acer parce que vous ne voulez pas attendre trois mois de plus.

La clientèle des MBP existe déjà, pas celle de l'iPad, Apple va devoir assurer pour se la constituer. Et ce produit, compatible PC, est destiné à un large public. 

Ce qui de mon point de vue n'est pas envisageable, pour la raison que j'ai une nouvelle fois expliquée dans mon précédent post, c'est que les MBP ne soient pas renouvelés d'ici la fin du deuxième trimestre.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h11 ----------




pumauer a dit:


> Mais c'est loin. Ce qui m'étonne un peu, c'est de laisser les machines sur des C2D alors que toute la concurrence sera équipée d'ici là en i3, i5, i7. Un peu étonnant, tout de même, mais pourquoi pas. Apple, c'est Apple, quoi...Quand on a un MB PRO avec un HDD de 160 Go, on peut s'attendre à tout...



Parce qu'Apple n'a jamais été réellement en concurrence avec des PC équipés de Windows, ça lui donne une certaine marge de manoeuvre. S'il n'y a toujours rien dans un mois, tu fais quoi ? Tu t'achètes un PC simplement parce qu'ils sont équipés de i3, i5 et i7 ?


----------



## pumauer (21 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Il n'y a PAS de règles, Apple renouvelle ses Mac au moment où cela lui parait le plus opportun.
> 
> L'important, pour Apple et dans l'immédiat, c'est la sortie de l'iPad. Ceux qui veulent absolument un MBP patientent, vous en êtes tous les preuves vivantes, ne me dites que vous allez acheter un Sony ou un Acer parce que vous ne voulez pas attendre trois mois de plus.
> 
> ...



Ben non, pas fou l'ami!


----------



## divoli (21 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Ben non, pas fou l'ami!



Voilà. Donc concernant les MBP, Apple a déjà une clientèle captive prête à attendre un peu. Alors que concernant l'iPad, c'est une toute autre histoire.


----------



## Kinesam (21 Février 2010)

Moi je suis certain à 98% qu'ils ne les sortiront ni en mai, et encore moins en juin!
Pas parce qu'ils n'ont jamais fais comme ça (ils en sont capables de nous faire poireauter encore plus longtemps!), mais parce qu'au niveau stratégie commerciale c'est complètement incensé! De plus que l'iPad n'est en rien un concurrent qui dérangera
les ventes des MBPs!
Donc soit mardi prochain, ou oes deux mardis qui suivent, jusqu'à mi-mars quoi =)


----------



## bartman (21 Février 2010)

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec ceux qui pensent qu'apple va retarder la sortie des mbp à cause de l'ipad. Ca paraît complétement absurde : les 2 produits ont des cibles complétement différentes. 
L'ipad cible avant tout les utilisateurs de netbooks donc un usage familial : comme l'a dit jobs, le netbook c'est nul alors on propose à la place l'ipad.
Le mbp cible lui des professionnels.
Pour moi les vrais rivaux de l'ipad sont le macbook blanc, l'ipod touch et l'iphone.
Bloquer la sortie d'un produit à cause d'un autre n'ayant pas le même public visé serait illogique (même avec la logique de jobs ) : c'est comme si philips retardait la sortie de ses écrans lcd parce que sa nouvelle machine à laver aller sortir.

De plus l'ipad n'est pas dans la même plage de prix que le mbp. C'est un gadget à côté ^^


----------



## pumauer (21 Février 2010)

On est d'accord. En plus, s'ils sortent l'Ipad et les MBP en même temps, ça va faire brouillage. Le mieux pour eux est sans doute de tout réserver à l'Ipad. Faudrait pas que sur les sites et partout, il y ait des tests, des videos, et tout ce qui s'en suit, sur les deux produits. C'est peut-être un peu risqué. En veilleuse, donc, pour les MBP....


----------



## dambo (21 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> mais enfin quand ils ont sorti l'iphone, ils avaient pas décalé la sortie des MBP



Une sortie en juin me paraît tout à fait impossible :
- ce serait la première fois qu'il s'écoule un an entre deux MAJ
- Apple sera largué par rapport à la concurrence
- lorsqu'il y a eu des renouvellements en juin, la précédente MAJ datait d'octobre ! ça a toujours été octobre -> juin -> février -> octobre -> juin -> février!   Et jamais juin -> juin.
- Apple n'a pas que les MBP pro à sortir ! Il y a aussi le Mac Pro, iLife et iWork.
- D'ici juin il faudra aussi renouveler le MB blanc qui a des MAJ environ tous les 6/7 mois (donc renouvellement en avril/mai)
- En juin Apple doit aussi nous parler de 10.7, d'iPhone OS 4 mais aussi sortir iPhone v4 !

Il y a tellement de chose à présenter en mai/juin (Mac OS X, iPhone OS, iPhone) que ça me paraît impossible de renouveler les MBP à cette période ! D'autres gammes seront aussi à changer.

Alors ce n'est peut-être pas pour mardi prochain ... Mais arrêtez avec juin ! Au pire pourquoi pas avril (ou première semaine de mai, même si ça me semble impossible), mais juin ... non non !

De plus les MBP ne visent pas du tout la même clientèle que l'iPad ! Je ne vois pas pourquoi ils ne sortiraient que l'iPad et rien d'autre ! L'apparition d'un nouvel iPod entraîne t-il l'arrêt de MAJ des ordinateurs ? ...

Je reste sur ma position, c'est pour :
- mardi 23 février
- mardi 2 mars
- mardi 9 mars
- mardi 16 mars
-------------- Période Sortie iPad
- mardi 13 avril
- mardi 20 avril
- mardi 27 avril
- mardi 4 mai
------------- Période Présentation iPhone 4 / OS / OS X


----------



## pumauer (21 Février 2010)

D'accord par rapport à ce que disait Divoli, je veux dire...


----------



## Kinesam (21 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> On est d'accord. En plus, s'ils sortent l'Ipad et les MBP en même temps, ça va faire brouillage. Le mieux pour eux est sans doute de tout réserver à l'Ipad. Faudrait pas que sur les sites et partout, il y ait des tests, des videos, et tout ce qui s'en suit, sur les deux produits. C'est peut-être un peu risqué. En veilleuse, donc, pour les MBP....



T'es vraiment pessimiste^^ (suffit de lire tout tes posts sur ce topic)
Ou bien ptet que t'es réaliste et que tu auras raison de nous!

On verras bien=)


----------



## shenrone (21 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> C'est effectivement ce que j'ai envisagé. Qu'Apple mette au maximum en avant l'iPad durant tout le mois de mars voire le mois d'avril, au dépend de tous les autres produits. Apple tient absolument à ne pas louper le lancement de son nouveau produit, c'est certainement très important pour elle. Si c'est un bide commercial dès le départ, ce sera difficile de rectifier le tir par la suite, et je pense qu'Apple veut à tout prix éviter cela.
> Cela ramènerait les nouveaux MBP en mai / juin, ce qui correspond à la période (je l'ai déjà dit plusieurs fois) durant laquelle les Universités et les étudiants US renouvellent leur Mac. D'ailleurs les MBP ont souvent été renouvelés en mai / juin, ce n'est pas un hasard.
> 
> Mais bon, ce n'est qu'une hypothèse, je peux me tromper.



Je suis d'accord avec toi sur le fait qu'Apple veux monopoliser l'attention autour de l'Ipad au moment et quelques semaines autour de sa sortie.

Néanmoins bien que Steve semble convaincu que son nouveau bébé s'imposera il serait judicieux de renouveler toutes ses gammes avant pour assurer des revenus confortable si l'Ipad ne rencontrait pas le succès escompté.

Les revenus du second trimestre seront ainsi centre autour de l'Ipad 3G et de l'arrivée de l'Iphone OS4, ce dernier devrait confortablement préparer le terrain pour l'arrivée du 4ème Iphone au 3ème trimestres


----------



## divoli (21 Février 2010)

Non, ce n'est pas insensé. Mac OS X 10.5 était sorti avec des mois de retard et anormalement buggué, même pour une nouvelle version en début de commercialisation (il aura fallu à Apple trois énormes mises-à-jour contenant un nombre astronomique de correctifs pour rectifier le tir). On a su par la suite que les équipes d'ingénieurs avaient été réorganisées pour se concentrer à fond sur l'iPhone et sur iPhone OS, au dépend de Leopard.

Quand on voit le succès phénoménal de l'iPhone, et l'énorme pompe à fric que cet appareil constitue, on peut comprendre qu'Apple veuille réitérer le coup avec l'iPad.
Les nouveaux MBP, c'est moins important, les gens patienteront quelques mois, Apple le sait, elle doit simplement les sortir d'ici la fin du deuxième trimestre, ça lui laisse de la marge.

RIEN ne vous dit que les nouveaux MBP sont déjà au point, prêts à être commercialisés. Maintenant, si vous voulez des produits sortis à la va-vite, comme les derniers iMac juste avant les fêtes de Noël, avec une multitude de problèmes (tels qu'ils sont apparus durant les deux premiers mois de production), bien à vous, mais il ne faudra pas venir pleurer.

Si c'est insensé, alors c'est tout aussi insensé que vous soyez là de mardi en mardi, de semaines en semaines, depuis 3 mois, à patienter.


----------



## dambo (21 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Non, ce n'est pas insensé. Mac OS X 10.5 était sorti avec des mois de retard et anormalement buggué, même pour une nouvelle version en début de commercialisation (il aura fallu à Apple trois énormes mises-à-jour contenant un nombre astronomique de correctifs pour rectifier le tir). On a su par la suite que les équipes d'ingénieurs avaient été réorganisées pour se concentrer à fond sur l'iPhone et sur iPhone OS, au dépend de Leopard.
> 
> Quand on voit le succès phénoménal de l'iPhone, et l'énorme pompe à fric que cet appareil constitue, on peut comprendre qu'Apple veuille réitérer le coup avec l'iPad.
> Les nouveaux MBP, c'est moins important, les gens patienteront quelques mois, Apple le sait, elle doit simplement les sortir d'ici la fin du deuxième trimestre, ça lui laisse de la marge.
> ...



Quand même pas depuis 3 mois  ..... ah si :rose:


----------



## guigui_41 (21 Février 2010)

Ils peuvent très bien sortir l'iPad et des nouveaux MBP en meme temps ! Vous ne croyez pas ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h49 ----------

Lors de la sortie de l'iPhone en juin 2007 les MBP 15" et 17" ont été mis à jour donc sa veut rien dire !

Moi je dis que c'est pour fin février - début mars


----------



## bartman (21 Février 2010)

guigui_41 a dit:


> Ils peuvent très bien sortir l'iPad et des nouveaux MBP en meme temps ! Vous ne croyez pas ?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h49 ----------
> 
> ...




bien sûr puisqu'ils ne sont pas réellement concurrents. Ou alors on peut considérer que l'iphone est le concurrent du mac pro avec le même raisonnement.


----------



## dambo (21 Février 2010)

guigui_41 a dit:


> Lors de la sortie de l'iPhone en juin 2007 les MBP 15" et 17" ont été mis à jour donc sa veut rien dire !



 Donc une sortie en mars ou en avril est tout à fait possible


----------



## divoli (21 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> De plus les MBP ne visent pas du tout la même clientèle que l'iPad !



Le problème n'est pas seulement là. Est-ce que tu es sûr que les MBP sont prêts à être commercialisés, et si le développement de l'iPad, entre autre, ait pu retarder leur conception et leur phase de test ?

C'est dingue, on dirait que vous voulez absolument de nouveaux MBP parce qu'ils sont arrivés en fin de cycle, quitte à avoir des modèles bâclés et bien dégueulasses.


----------



## bartman (21 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Donc une sortie en mars ou en avril est tout à fait possible



juin ce serait bien : ton mac aura rempli son objectif de durer 4 ans


----------



## Kinesam (21 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Donc une sortie en mars ou en avril est tout à fait possible




Exactement !!! 
Je soutiens toujours la thèse de mardi prochain jusqu'à mi-mars 

Mais ce qui est certain, avec Optimus pour exemple : c'est que le choix des cartes graphiques n'était pas encore au point et qu'ils ont du se décider il y a pas longtemps !
Sachant qu'après il faut faire des prototypes, les tester, et lancer la production pour qu'un certains (grand) nombre d'unité soit disponible dès l'annonce sur l'AS


----------



## bartman (21 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Le problème n'est pas là. Est-ce que tu es sûr que les MBP sont prêts à être commercialisés, et si le développement de l'iPad, entre autre, ait pu retardé leur conception et leur phase de test.
> 
> C'est dingue, on dirait que vous voulez absolument de nouveaux MBP parce qu'ils sont arrivés en fin de cycle, quitte à avoir des modèles bâclés et bien dégueulasses.



8 mois c'est amplement suffisant pour une étude de mise à jour(surtout si ils changent que les processeurs). D'autant plus que je pense pas que les types travaillant sur le mbp aient travaillé sur l'ipad. Ce serait plutôt les types de l'ipod touch. D'ailleurs aucunes news sur les nouveaux ipod touch bizarrement.

et non je veux pas d'un produit baclé ^^


----------



## guigui_41 (21 Février 2010)

Moi j'attend encore deux semaines et après je craque !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## divoli (21 Février 2010)

bartman a dit:


> D'autant plus que je pense pas que les types travaillant sur le mbp aient travaillé sur l'ipad.


Je ne sais pas. Mais c'est clair que Apple a du mettre le paquet sur le développement de l'iPad. Pour peu qu'il s'avère qu'il y a trop de problèmes dès sa commercialisation, alors ce produit sera impitoyablement massacré par les médias et par les marques concurrentes (et la valeur du titre en Bourse va littéralement dégringoler). Apple joue gros, elle n'a pas le droit à l'erreur.

Tu ne sais pas à quel point le développement de l'iPad a pu retarder le développement du MBP, d'autant qu'il y a beaucoup d'autres nouveautés attendues (notamment iPhone OS 4).

Si ça tourne à la gabegie comme avec les derniers iMac, des clients qui en sont passés par trois ou quatre échanges, ou qui attendent leur iMac depuis 3 mois à la Fnac, je ne suis pas sûr que vous allez être très contents.


----------



## Rezv@n (21 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Oui. Tout le prouverait. Ce lourd silence, la sortie de l'Ipad en mars (absolument capitale pour eux, en effet)...
> Donc voilà, le problème est réglé! Les nouveaux MBP sortiront en juin!
> Mais c'est loin. Ce qui m'étonne un peu, c'est de laisser les machines sur des C2D alors que toute la concurrence sera équipée d'ici là en i3, i5, i7. Un peu étonnant, tout de même, mais pourquoi pas. Apple, c'est Apple, quoi...Quand on a un MB PRO avec un HDD de 160 Go, on peut s'attendre à tout...
> 
> ...



Moi non plus je n'y crois pas pour ce mardi, même si j'espère :love:. Mais je pense pas non plus en juin . Jamais une famille de MBP est restée plus de 9 mois. Et on est à 8.5. 

Ceux qui disent qu'Apple ne peut pas se permettre de rester sur des C2D se trompent (malheureusement) . Maintenant la grande majorité des gens qui achètent des produits Apple c'est pas parce que c'est puissant et ergonomique,.. mais parce que c'est "beau" et "qu'il y a une pomme qui brille". .


----------



## Kinesam (21 Février 2010)

guigui_41 a dit:


> Moi j'attend encore deux semaines et après je craque !!!!!!!!!!



Et bien je te soutient à fond !
Moi aussi j'attend...surtout que mon pc est mort le jour de la présentation de l'iPad et j'espérais que les nouveaux MBPs seraient présentés...et bien non !
En novembre j'ai failli m'acheter le nouveau MB white mais je me suis dit je peux encore attendre un peu pour avoir un Pro...et maintenant je regrette parce que là je tourne avec une vieille unité centrale avec un Linux de 2005 et que j'en peux plus d'attendre mais je ne craque pas


----------



## guigui_41 (21 Février 2010)

Regardez : http://consomac.fr/fiche-macbookpro.html

La moyenne de màj pour les Pro est de 8,2 mois ! Et on à dépacé ! 

Moi je dis que sa va etre renouvellé très bientot !!!!!!!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h21 ----------

Le Pro doit être màj car il a 160 Go de DD alors que le White qui est l'entrée de gamme des Portables Apple en a 250 ! 


Sa va forcément etre changé très bientot vous ne croyez pas ?? !


----------



## Rezv@n (21 Février 2010)

guigui_41 a dit:


> Regardez : http://consomac.fr/fiche-macbookpro.html
> 
> La moyenne de màj pour les Pro est de 8,2 mois ! Et on à dépacé !
> 
> Moi je dis que sa va etre renouvellé très bientot !!!!!!!!



Surtout que ça suit un cycle très précis. Vous avez remarqué qu'il y en a jamais eu des nouveaux en mai, en novembre, en septembre ou en décembre. C'est tout le temps Octobre, Juin, Février, Octobre, Juin,... Février ? :love:

Logiquement maintenant il peut toujours avoir du retard et sortir en mars.  Mais si on regarde d'un point de vu mathématiques la dernière fois qu'ils ont été renouvelés en juin la mise-à-jour est venue le 26 Février (donc ça sera peut-être pour le 23... dans deux jours :rateau. Mais ce qui m'inquiète c'est qu'il soit expédié sous 24 heures, sous-entendu qu'ils continuent d'en produire. :mouais:

Pour la sortie des iMac/Mac Mini la durée de disponibilité était passé à 3 jours ou une semaine je sais plus. Quelqu'un se souvient si le MacBook Blanc aussi ?


----------



## daphone (21 Février 2010)

guigui_41 a dit:


> Regardez : http://consomac.fr/fiche-macbookpro.html
> 
> La moyenne de màj pour les Pro est de 8,2 mois ! Et on à dépacé !
> 
> ...



C'est mignon tout plein, ce sont des arguments qui ont déjà 2 ou 3 mois..
D'ailleurs, ce petit retard a fait repousser la moyenne de mise à jour de consomac de 0,1


----------



## pumauer (21 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Une sortie en juin me paraît tout à fait impossible :
> - ce serait la première fois qu'il s'écoule un an entre deux MAJ
> - Apple sera largué par rapport à la concurrence
> - lorsqu'il y a eu des renouvellements en juin, la précédente MAJ datait d'octobre ! ça a toujours été octobre -> juin -> février -> octobre -> juin -> février!   Et jamais juin -> juin.
> ...



Hm, ça peut se tenir. Mais bon, Mai ou Juin, ça change pas grand-chose...


----------



## daphone (21 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Allez Hop , mon cadeau pour Dambo et pour les autres !
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/ydn4gws



*La solution est sur le lien au dessus.*


----------



## pumauer (21 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> T'es vraiment pessimiste^^ (suffit de lire tout tes posts sur ce topic)
> Ou bien ptet que t'es réaliste et que tu auras raison de nous!
> 
> On verras bien=)



Pessimiste ou pas, je sais pas! J'en sais pas plus que vous tous! Mais c'est vrai que je le sens pas pour mardi, ni pour les suivants. J'espère que je me trompe, c'est tout...


----------



## thiathias (21 Février 2010)

Juste une précision un peu HS : l'offre pour les developpeurs étudiant des -20% ne s'applique pas aux mbp 13 pouces d'après ce que j'ai pu lire sur d'autres sujets. Pour les 13 pouces et le moins cher des 15 pouces c'est du -10% comme pour les gammes grand public. Donc forcement ça vaut moins le coup surtout comparé a du Apple on campus.  Bon sinon j'espère que la MAJ sera pour bientôt mais bon je commence a m'y faire d'attendre de mardi en mardi... J'espère juste que ça aura vallu la peine d'attendre ( sinon ça aura au moins le merite de faire baisser les prix des anciens sur le refurb )


----------



## dambo (21 Février 2010)

guigui_41 a dit:


> Le Pro doit être màj car il a 160 Go de DD alors que le White qui est l'entrée de gamme des Portables Apple en a 250 !
> 
> 
> Sa va forcément etre changé très bientot vous ne croyez pas ?? !



C'est comme ça depuis 3 mois!  Devant cette incohérence de la gamme on croyait tous à une MAJ avant noël ... faut avouer qu'on s'est vraiment trompé sur ce coup là (même MacG titrait : de nouveaux MBP pour noël ...) 

Donc concernant ce "problème" entre MB et MBP 13", ils ne sont plus à 1 mois près (malheureusement).


----------



## pumauer (21 Février 2010)

guigui_41 a dit:


> Ils peuvent très bien sortir l'iPad et des nouveaux MBP en meme temps ! Vous ne croyez pas ?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h49 ----------
> 
> ...



Ouais, mais l'Iphone c'est pas l'Ipad. On ne sort pas en vain 6 modèles d'un nouveau produit. 6 modèles, ça fait du monde, quand même..

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h37 ----------




Kinesam a dit:


> Et bien je te soutient à fond !
> Moi aussi j'attend...surtout que mon pc est mort le jour de la présentation de l'iPad et j'espérais que les nouveaux MBPs seraient présentés...et bien non !
> En novembre j'ai failli m'acheter le nouveau MB white mais je me suis dit je peux encore attendre un peu pour avoir un Pro...et maintenant je regrette parce que là je tourne avec une vieille unité centrale avec un Linux de 2005 et que j'en peux plus d'attendre mais je ne craque pas



PC mort le jour de la présentation de l'Ipad? C'est un signe...


----------



## dambo (21 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> *La solution est sur le lien au dessus.*


Enorme ! je l'avais pas vu celui-là ! 
Ca y c'est installé sur mon dashboard 


pumauer a dit:


> Ouais, mais l'Iphone c'est pas l'Ipad. On ne sort pas en vain 6 modèles d'un nouveau produit. 6 modèles, ça fait du monde, quand même..


L'iphone était bien plus révolutionnaire et les médias en parlaient beaucoup plus (nouveautés de l'OS, nouveauté de l'interface multitouch...) Et quant on regarde le 3G par exemple, entre les capacités et les couleurs, ça nous fait quand même plusieurs modèles ... donc bon ! Je ne pense pas que ça joue énormément (surtout que les modèles sont identiques, on change simplement la capacité et on rajoute ou pas la 3G ... c'est pas comme si ils n'avaient pas le même design, même processeur....)

..... et ça n'a pas empêché Apple de sortir les MBP en même temps...


----------



## guigui_41 (21 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> C'est comme ça depuis 3 mois!  Devant cette incohérence de la gamme on croyait tous à une MAJ avant noël ... faut avouer qu'on s'est vraiment trompé sur ce coup là (même MacG titrait : de nouveaux MBP pour noël ...)
> 
> Donc concernant ce "problème" entre MB et MBP 13", ils ne sont plus à 1 mois près (malheureusement).



Noêl ?? Ya jamais eu de sortis à cette époque


----------



## daphone (21 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Enorme ! je l'avais pas vu celui-là !
> Ca y c'est installé sur mon dashboard



Tu as vu aussi le verso du widget ?


----------



## guigui_41 (21 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> C'est mignon tout plein, ce sont des arguments qui ont déjà 2 ou 3 mois..
> D'ailleurs, ce petit retard a fait repousser la moyenne de mise à jour de consomac de 0,1



J'ai pas comrpris pour le 0,1 ? !


----------



## Kinesam (21 Février 2010)

guigui_41 a dit:


> J'ai pas comrpris pour le 0,1 ? !



En gros plusieurs sites font des statistiques (dont Consomac^^) et ils font une moyenne de sortie en mois :La moyenne des sorties des MBP est passée de 8,1 à 8,2 mois 
Et on en est à quasi 8,5...


----------



## dambo (21 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Tu as vu aussi le verso du widget ?



Ben non je ne peux pas le retourner le widget, je n'ai pas le "i" dans le coin inférieur droit 
Une explication ?


----------



## daphone (21 Février 2010)

guigui_41 a dit:


> J'ai pas comrpris pour le 0,1 ? !



La moyenne de mise à jour MBP sur le site de consomac était de 8,1 il y a deux semaines. Et comme le modèle actuel a dépassé la moyenne, celle ci s'est recalculée pour donner 8,2 comme nouvelle moyenne de mise à jour des MBP.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h52 ----------




dambo a dit:


> Ben non je ne peux pas le retourner le widget, je n'ai pas le "i" dans le coin inférieur droit
> Une explication ?



Ben :mouais: Je l'ai moi en bas a droite, si tu passes ta souris par dessus, il apparait, (rho j'ai codé  ça comme un porc hier soir) 
D'autres peuvent essayer ?


----------



## divoli (21 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Ben non je ne peux pas le retourner le widget, je n'ai pas le "i" dans le coin inférieur droit
> Une explication ?


C'est un spyware.


----------



## dambo (21 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Ben :mouais: Je l'ai moi en bas a droite, si tu passes ta souris par dessus, il apparait, (rho j'ai codé  ça comme un porc hier soir)
> D'autres peuvent essayer ?



Ah oui effectivement il faut passer desssus .....

C'est trop énorme !!! 

Je le garde celui-là je le mets de coté (ça fera un souvenir de cette longue attente quand ils seront sortis)

Félicitations pour le widget  (dédicassé en plus, c'est trop la classe  )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h58 ----------

Si c'est pas pour mardi va falloir en refaire un pour la semaine prochaine :rateau:


----------



## Kinesam (21 Février 2010)

Ce topic va bientot arriver à 100 pages ! Et surement avant mardi 

D'un coté c'est triste... de l'autre, on s'amuse bien ici en "attendant" :rateau:

Sur ce linux ej ne peux pas installé de widgets... 
Jvais ptet installé XP en dual boot pour pouvoir regardé cela 

EDIT : Comment cela, dédicassé???


----------



## daphone (21 Février 2010)




----------



## dambo (21 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> EDIT : Comment cela, dédicassé???



Recto et verso ....


----------



## pumauer (21 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Ce topic va bientot arriver à 100 pages ! Et surement avant mardi
> 
> D'un coté c'est triste... de l'autre, on s'amuse bien ici en "attendant" :rateau:
> 
> ...



Ouais...Enfin, pourvu qu'il n'y ait pas de suicide, surtout s'il n'y a rien mardi!


----------



## dambo (21 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Ouais...Enfin, pourvu qu'il n'y ait pas de suicide, surtout s'il n'y a rien mardi!



On a résisté à bien pire que ça (keynote le 27, et pire ... fermeture le 9 sans MBP). L'attente depuis décembre nous a rendu fort ! :rateau:


----------



## Kinesam (21 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> On a résisté à bien pire que ça (keynote le 27, et pire ... fermeture le 9 sans MBP). L'attente depuis décembre nous a rendu fort ! :rateau:



Je pense que toutes les personnes à caractère suicidaire sont déja passé à l'acte, où on acheté un MBP de la gamme actuelle ^^

Sur ce je sors de chez moi pour aller prendre une glace chez le glacier qui a rouvert 

PS : Stylé la ptite dédicace =D


----------



## pumauer (21 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> On a résisté à bien pire que ça (keynote le 27, et pire ... fermeture le 9 sans MBP). L'attente depuis décembre nous a rendu fort ! :rateau:



Il faudra alors peut-être devenir très fort, s'ils ne sortent qu'en Juin! 
Ouais, la Keynote du 27. Fondamentale! Perso rien à foutre de l'Ipad, mais fondamentale pour Apple, selon toute vraisemblance. lls n'ont peut-être pas tort. Après l'Iphone, c'est le deuxième virus Apple dans le monde de l'informatique très grand public. Très très grand public.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h25 ----------




Kinesam a dit:


> Je pense que toutes les personnes à caractère suicidaire sont déja passé à l'acte, où on acheté un MBP de la gamme actuelle ^^
> 
> Sur ce je sors de chez moi pour aller prendre une glace chez le glacier qui a rouvert
> 
> PS : Stylé la ptite dédicace =D



Une glace? C'est déjà l'été? Mince, le temps passe vite! On est en Juin? Chouette! Les MBP vont bientôt sortir!


----------



## bartman (21 Février 2010)

Rezv@n a dit:


> Surtout que ça suit un cycle très précis. Vous avez remarqué qu'il y en a jamais eu des nouveaux en mai, en novembre, en septembre ou en décembre. C'est tout le temps Octobre, Juin, Février, Octobre, Juin,... Février ? :love:
> 
> Logiquement maintenant il peut toujours avoir du retard et sortir en mars.  Mais si on regarde d'un point de vu mathématiques la dernière fois qu'ils ont été renouvelés en juin la mise-à-jour est venue le 26 Février (donc ça sera peut-être pour le 23... dans deux jours :rateau. Mais ce qui m'inquiète c'est qu'il soit expédié sous 24 heures, sous-entendu qu'ils continuent d'en produire. :mouais:
> 
> Pour la sortie des iMac/Mac Mini la durée de disponibilité était passé à 3 jours ou une semaine je sais plus. Quelqu'un se souvient si le MacBook Blanc aussi ?



si la mise à jour n'est que matériel (pas de modif du design) ça pose pas de problème d'en produire tant que c'est au cas par cas et pas en grande quantité.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h32 ----------

La réponse de Steve Jobs à mon mail ^^

From: [FONT=Geneva,  Verdana,  Arial, Helvetica,  sans-serif]steve@mac.com[/FONT]
Date: Fri, 19 Feb 2010  10:37:26 +0100
Subject: Re:macbook pro 2010 release date
To:  bartman@macg.fr

Hi Bart,

I can only tell you macbook pro are upcoming.
Continue to wait, it won't be so long from now.
Thank you for your interesting in the Apple company.

Steve Jobs

Apple's president & chief executive officer
             [FONT=Geneva,  Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Cupertino,  CA  95014   
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva,  Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif](408) 996-1010    
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva,  Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]

[/FONT]


----------



## daphone (21 Février 2010)

bartman a dit:


> [/COLOR]La réponse de Steve Jobs à mon mail ^^
> 
> From: [FONT=Geneva,  Verdana,  Arial, Helvetica,  sans-serif]steve@mac.com[/FONT]
> Date: Fri, 19 Feb 2010  10:37:26 +0100
> ...



Trop fort !


----------



## dambo (21 Février 2010)

bartman a dit:


> si la mise à jour n'est que matériel (pas de modif du design) ça pose pas de problème d'en produire tant que c'est au cas par cas et pas en grande quantité.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h32 ----------
> 
> ...



Excellent 
Et pourquoi Steve a le droit d'avoir du @mac.com et nous du me.com ?? C'est pas normal :rateau:


----------



## bartman (21 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Excellent
> Et pourquoi Steve a le droit d'avoir du @mac.com et nous du me.com ?? C'est pas normal :rateau:



ba j'en sais rien j'ai trouvé son mail ici : http://homepage.mac.com/steve/Resume.html


----------



## dambo (21 Février 2010)

bartman a dit:


> ba j'en sais rien j'ai trouvé son mail ici : http://homepage.mac.com/steve/Resume.html


C'est une vieille page ça ! Alors fake ou pas fake ? :rateau:


----------



## Rom33 (21 Février 2010)

Il y a quelque chose qui m'échappe. Si la disponibilité de certains modèles dans différents pays passe à 3 jours, c'est bien que les stocks ne sont plus approvisionnés. Or pour quelle raison Apple épuiserait-elle les stocks si ce n'est pour une mise à jour?


----------



## pumauer (21 Février 2010)

Ouais. Enfin à la Fnac par exemple c'est 2 jours, et sur l'Apple Store 3 jours. Pour l'instant ça ne prouve pas grand-chose, si ce n'est qu'il y a encore du stock, et pas mal, parce qu'il n'y a aucune ristourne qui se profile...A Surcouf, ils vont encore en recevoir sous 4 à 12 jours pour certains modèles...12 jours, tout de même. Bon, en même temps, ils peuvent pas forcément savoir quand elle aura lieu. Ils ne le savent certainement pas, d'ailleurs...


----------



## guigui_41 (21 Février 2010)

bartman a dit:


> si la mise à jour n'est que matériel (pas de modif du design) ça pose pas de problème d'en produire tant que c'est au cas par cas et pas en grande quantité.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h32 ----------
> 
> ...




Tu as envoyé un Mail à Steve Jobs ????????????????????? Waouhhh !

C'est une balgue ?   Et il a répondu que des MBP allez sortir ! Non ?


----------



## Kinesam (21 Février 2010)

guigui_41 a dit:


> Tu as envoyé un Mail à Steve Jobs ????????????????????? Waouhhh !
> 
> C'est une balgue ?   Et il a répondu que des MBP allez sortir ! Non ?




T'es naif toi!
Bien Sur que c'est une blague! 

Je ne pense pas que Mr. Jobs répondrait en personne pour des questions d'un "particulier" comme cela ^^


----------



## pumauer (21 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> T'es naif toi!
> Bien Sur que c'est une blague!
> 
> Je ne pense pas que Mr. Jobs répondrait en personne pour des questions d'un "particulier" comme cela ^^


 

Et surtout pas quand tout le monde attend une MAJ...
Enfin, quand je dis tout le monde...


----------



## divoli (21 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Ouais, la Keynote du 27. Fondamentale! Perso rien à foutre de l'Ipad, mais fondamentale pour Apple, selon toute vraisemblance. lls n'ont peut-être pas tort. Après l'Iphone, c'est le deuxième virus Apple dans le monde de l'informatique très grand public. Très très grand public.



Le troisième, en fait, si l'on considère l'iPod, qui est sorti quelques années avant l'iPhone.

Et quand on sait que le marché iPod/iPhone/iTMS/Appstore constitue plus de la moitié du CA d'Apple... 





D'autant qu'avec l'iPad, c'est non seulement un accès supplémentaire vers l'iTMS et l'Appstore (avec des applications pour l'iPad, Apple récupérant son pourcif au passage), mais également vers le Bookstore. Sans compter les royalties sur tous les accessoires...






Alors le renouvellement des MBP, hein, c'est du pipi de chat pour Apple, ça peut bien attendre...  Il est fort possible qu'elle les mette en sourdine ces prochaines semaines, pour ne pas gêner le lancement de l'iPad.


----------



## pumauer (21 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Le troisième, en fait, si l'on considère l'iPod, qui est sorti quelques années avant l'iPhone.
> 
> Et quand on sait que le marché iPod/iPhone/iTMS/Appstore constitue plus de la moitié du CA d'Apple...
> 
> ...



C'est ce que je pense. Faire oublier le MBP pour ouvrir une autoroute à l'Ipad. L'enjeu pour Apple devient en fait assez clair. Ils ont compris l'évolution de l'informatique, ils savent ce que font la plupart des gens dessus (en fait, pas grand-chose). Apple est devenu un terminal pour la musique, veut en devenir un pour le cinéma. Ils ont sans aucun doute l'objectif de devenir un vrai terminal pour la presse et la littérature. Et là, ça commence à devenir inquiétant pour les autres, d'ailleurs.
Donc, c'est clair que les MBP là-dedans, ils s'en foutent bien! C'est pas ça qui compte pour eux en ce moment! Mais ils viendront, c'est sûr, ils viendront. En attendant, moi je vais peut-être m'acheter le blanc, super boosté, comme ça tranquille pour deux ans, et tranquille quant à cette MAJ qui tarde...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h10 ----------

J'aime pas stressé pour des trucs qui n'ont tout de même pas grand intérêt...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h12 ----------

Correctif : lire "stresser"...


----------



## fabnaute (21 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Vais voir, vais voir...Je vais voir ça demain ou...après-demain. 3% de réduc, bof, pas formidable.
> Merci pour le conseil, cela dit.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h08 ----------
> ...


 
J'ai préféré prendre le pro. D'ailleur, à ce sujet, ce n'est pas simple quand on est nouveau chez apple.
La puissance est identique, mais cette histoire de coque m'a fait hésiter pas mal de temps.
Au final, je suis allé voir en grande surface pour voir les deux Macbook, et le pro est quand même mieux, le blanc fait selon moi jouet avec sa coque en plastique...


----------



## chris37 (21 Février 2010)

Apple a bien préciser sa stratégie placer l'ipad entre l'iphone et le mb et mbp et donc de toucher une nouvelle clientèle arreter de croire qu'ils preferent nous faire attendre pour acheter l'ipad le mbp sera mis a jour avant la sortie de l'ipad


----------



## divoli (21 Février 2010)

Bon, ben si tu le dis...


----------



## loudovitch (21 Février 2010)

Yep Chris! D'accord avec toi!


----------



## pumauer (21 Février 2010)

chris37 a dit:


> Apple a bien préciser sa stratégie placer l'ipad entre l'iphone et le mb et mbp et donc de toucher une nouvelle clientèle arreter de croire qu'ils preferent nous faire attendre pour acheter l'ipad le mbp sera mis a jour avant la sortie de l'ipad



Euh, ouais...Plus précisément entre l'Iphone et le MBP. Voir la photo de la keynote : http://www.accessoweb.com/Keynote-Apple-2010-Le-resume-en-Live-et-en-images_a6039.html

Curieusement, le MB n'apparaît pas...Normal, puisque "l'Ipad c'est mieux qu'un Macbook" selon Jobs.
C'est entre autres ça qui m'a donné l'idée de la disparition plus ou moins imminente du blanc.
On veut pas dire qu'ils veulent nous faire attendre pour acheter l'Ipad. C'est pas du tout ça. La clientèle pour l'Ipad est potentiellement plus importante, bien plus importante que la clientèle des MBP.


----------



## Rezv@n (21 Février 2010)

Chris a raison. Le MBP et l'iPad ça a rien à voir. On peut pas hésiter entre acheter un MBP et un iPad. On hésite entre un iTouch et un iPad. Vous vous voyez faire des montages vidéos et de la retouche photo sur un iPad ?


----------



## dambo (21 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Euh, ouais...Plus précisément entre l'Iphone et le MBP. Voir la photo de la keynote : http://www.accessoweb.com/Keynote-Apple-2010-Le-resume-en-Live-et-en-images_a6039.html
> 
> Curieusement, le MB n'apparaît pas...Normal, puisque "l'Ipad c'est mieux qu'un Macbook" selon Jobs.
> C'est entre autres ça qui m'a donné l'idée de la disparition plus ou moins imminente du blanc.
> On veut pas dire qu'ils veulent nous faire attendre pour acheter l'Ipad. C'est pas du tout ça. La clientèle pour l'Ipad est potentiellement plus importante, bien plus importante que la clientèle des MBP.



Alors toi, tu n'en demorderas pas de la fin du MB blanc ! 
On verra on verra ... mais à mon avis, le MB blanc c'est quand même le portable Apple accessible à tous : idéale pour les switshers et étudiants, ou pour une machine d'appoint. Et on ne peut pas faire fonctionne un iPad sans ordi, ne l'oublions pas (synchronisation) 
Rajouté à cela que le macbook blan a été récemment entièrement revu niveau coque et design, je pense qu'il est là pour encore un BON moment ! 

Mais ça, nous en avons déjà débattu, nous verrons, en attendant les MBP ne viendront pas plus vite


----------



## pumauer (21 Février 2010)

Rezv@n a dit:


> Chris a raison. Le MBP et l'iPad ça a rien à voir. On peut pas hésiter entre acheter un MBP et un iPad. On hésite entre un iTouch et un iPad. Vous vous voyez faire des montages vidéos et de la retouche photo sur un iPad ?



Personne n'a dit qu'on peut hésiter entre entre l'Ipad et le MBP. Mais c'est justement parce que ces deux engins n'ont rien à voir que ça pose un peu problème pour les MBP. Je ne parle pas des machines en elles-mêmes, mais de la clientèle. L'intérêt financier est dans l'Ipad, pas dans le MBP. C'est destiné à tout le monde, pas le MBP. Donc, autoroute pour l'Ipad, puisque c'est tout le monde qui est visé, notamment ceux qui n'ont pas de Mac.


----------



## divoli (21 Février 2010)

Rezv@n a dit:


> Le MBP et l'iPad ça a rien à voir.



Bien sûr, ce sont des produits différents. Mais comme on l'a déjà dit, Apple ne peut pas être à fond sur le lancement de deux catégories de produits en même temps, même s'ils sont différents. Le lancement de l'iPad va absorber toute son attention, tant il est important pour elle. 
La dernière keynote, avec trucmuche qui s'est excité sur son iPad durant 90 minutes, a clairement donné le la.


----------



## pumauer (21 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Alors toi, tu n'en demorderas pas de la fin du MB blanc !
> On verra on verra ... mais à mon avis, le MB blanc c'est quand même le portable Apple accessible à tous : idéale pour les switshers et étudiants, ou pour une machine d'appoint. Et on ne peut pas faire fonctionne un iPad sans ordi, ne l'oublions pas (synchronisation)
> Rajouté à cela que le macbook blan a été récemment entièrement revu niveau coque et design, je pense qu'il est là pour encore un BON moment !
> 
> Mais ça, nous en avons déjà débattu, nous verrons, en attendant les MBP ne viendront pas plus vite


 

Ouais, c'est vrai, j'en démords pas. Mais pour résumer mon propos, juste entre parenthèses :
1° Il commence à dater
2° C'est le seul engin en plastique chez Apple. Pas cohérent. On sait ce qu'il advient des "moutons noirs" d'une gamme.
3° Jobs a dit que l'Ipad c'était mieux.
4° Dans la Keynote, Ipad placé entre Iphone et MBP.
5° Le premier MB 13" en alu était estampillé "Macbook", pas "MBP", si je ne me trompe. Anticipation trop rapide? 
6° En plus, je m'en fous.

Enfin, j'ai toujours pensé que le produit phare chez Apple était le MBA. Le seul qui ait bénéficié d'ailleurs d'une grosse pub (et une Keynote). Donc j'ai toujours pensé que le MBA finirait par se décliner en MBP et en MB. Y a qu'à voir le changement de tarification concernant le Air. Intéressant, quand même!


----------



## Rezv@n (21 Février 2010)

Arrêtez d'être autant pessimiste ça me déprime :mouais: Je ne veux pas entendre parler d'un renouvellement en juin. Mais si le MBP sort en Février et que l'iPad sort fin mars-début avril (et il y aura des ruptures de stock ect, donc ça fera mi-avril), les MBP et l'iPad ne sortiront pas en même temps, non ? 

Vous pensez qu'Apple est incapable de lancer deux produits en même temps ?  (J'espère que non)


----------



## Kinesam (21 Février 2010)

ILS ne sortiront pas en juin! Faut pas écouter les pessimistes! 

Et puis ils ne vont pas supprimer le MB! Cela m'étonnerait qu'ils baisse le le MBA en dessous de 1000!
Parce qu'ils leurs faut un entrée de gamme, et le Mb est parfait pour ça


----------



## pumauer (21 Février 2010)

Rezv@n a dit:


> Arrêtez d'être autant pessimiste ça me déprime :mouais: Je ne veux pas entendre parler d'un renouvellement en juin. Mais si le MBP sort en Février et que l'iPad sort fin mars-début avril (et il y aura des ruptures de stock ect, donc ça fera mi-avril), les MBP et l'iPad ne sortiront pas en même temps, non ?
> 
> Vous pensez qu'Apple est incapable de lancer deux produits en même temps ?  (J'espère que non)



Bon, d'accord, les MBP sortiront en Mars. Voire Mardi! C'est sûr! Promis!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h02 ----------




Kinesam a dit:


> ILS ne sortiront pas en juin! Faut pas écouter les pessimistes!
> 
> Et puis ils ne vont pas supprimer le MB! Cela m'étonnerait qu'ils baisse le le MBA en dessous de 1000!
> Parce qu'ils leurs faut un entrée de gamme, et le Mb est parfait pour ça



C'est pas pour tout de suite, c'est sûr...Mais bon, en attendant, le MBP devient plus fin, toujours plus fin...Jusqu'où?


----------



## daphone (21 Février 2010)

Tous ces débats inutiles... Le macbook blanc ne disparaitra pas de si tôt (car il faudra bien synchroniser l'iPad, et aussi car tout le monde ne peut pas acheter du "pro") 

Mais ensuite, rappellez vous ce que S.Jobs a dit concernant les macs en 2010....

C'est quand même deux marchés bien différents et distincts iPad et MBP. Apple a bien dit qu'il se foutait en plus d'une possible canibalisation de gamme.

Donc je pense que la sortie du MBP n'a aucun rapport avec la sortie de l'iPad. 
Et puis le MBP n'a pas besoin de faire "l'évenèment" , la pub et la promo qui gacherait la sortie de l'iPad , car c'est un peu "normal" que les ordinateurs portables soient renouvelés au bout d'un moment. On en a pas vu à la télé des pubs pour les nouveaux iMacs ! Il n'y a plus d'annonces pour les produits qui ne sont pas "nouveaux". Ils sont en retard, et ils les sortiront dès que possible.  (problème technique ? , finalisation ? délais fournisseurs, on en saura pas la raison...)


----------



## Rom33 (21 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Ouais. Enfin à la Fnac par exemple c'est 2 jours, et sur l'Apple Store 3 jours. Pour l'instant ça ne prouve pas grand-chose, si ce n'est qu'il y a encore du stock, et pas mal, parce qu'il n'y a aucune ristourne qui se profile...A Surcouf, ils vont encore en recevoir sous 4 à 12 jours pour certains modèles...12 jours, tout de même. Bon, en même temps, ils peuvent pas forcément savoir quand elle aura lieu. Ils ne le savent certainement pas, d'ailleurs...


Je ne parle pas de ce qui reste en stock mais du fait qu'Apple ne les approvisionne plus.

Si j'ai bien compris lorsqu'un produit passe de 24H à plusieurs jours sur le store, ça signifie qu'il n'est plus disponible dans le stock du pays en question et qu'il est expédié directement depuis le site de production (en Chine il me semble). Or différents mbp ne sont plus disponibles dans plusieurs pays, ce qui signifierait donc qu'Apple n'approvisionne plus les stocks de mbp. Pour quelle raison à ton avis?

De plus, si je peux me permettre, qu'est-ce que tu sais de la stratégie marketing d'Apple? Ca sors d'où les "Donc, c'est clair que les MBP là-dedans, ils s'en foutent bien! C'est pas ça qui compte pour eux en ce moment!"? C'est du vent ça, tu n'en sais absolument rien! D'autant que c'est pas demain la veille que les laptops vont disparaître au profit du tactile. Ne prenez pas le discours de la keynote pour l'Evangile, ils mettent le paquet sur l'iPad car c'est un lancement mais ça ne veut pas dire que c'est la seule chose qui compte pour Apple aujourd'hui.


----------



## pumauer (21 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Tous ces débats inutiles... Le macbook blanc ne disparaitra pas de si tôt (car il faudra bien synchroniser l'iPad, et aussi car tout le monde ne peut pas acheter du "pro")
> 
> Mais ensuite, rappellez vous ce que S.Jobs a dit concernant les macs en 2010....
> 
> ...



Toute la question étant de savoir si ce non-rapport entre Ipad et MBP, dont tout le monde semble d'accord, joue en faveur ou en défaveur de la sortie du MBP pour février ou mars. Les deux hypothèses semblent acceptables. 
Que quelqu'un se dévoue pour aller fouiner à Cupertino. On lui donnera masques, costumes, moustaches postiches, radio-émetteurs, briquet-grenade, jumelles infra-rouges, gilet pare-balles, micros à implanter dans le corps, et un Ipad en cadeau! PARCE QUE BON!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h12 ----------




Rom33 a dit:


> Je ne parle pas de ce qui reste en stock mais du fait qu'Apple ne les approvisionne plus.
> 
> Si j'ai bien compris lorsqu'un produit passe de 24H à plusieurs jours sur le store, ça signifie qu'il n'est plus disponible dans le stock du pays en question et qu'il est expédié directement depuis le site de production (en Chine il me semble). Or différents mbp ne sont plus disponibles dans plusieurs pays, ce qui signifierait donc qu'Apple n'approvisionne plus les stocks de mbp. Pour quelle raison à ton avis?
> 
> De plus, si je peux me permettre, qu'est-ce que tu sais de la stratégie marketing d'Apple? Ca sors d'où les "Donc, c'est clair que les MBP là-dedans, ils s'en foutent bien! C'est pas ça qui compte pour eux en ce moment!"? C'est du vent ça, tu n'en sais absolument rien! D'autant que c'est pas demain la veille que les laptops vont disparaître au profit du tactile. Ne prenez pas le discours de la keynote pour l'Evangile, ils mettent le paquet sur l'iPad car c'est un lancement mais ça ne veut pas dire que c'est la seule chose qui compte pour Apple aujourd'hui.



Evidemment que si, parce que ce sont des commerçants, et les commerçants veulent gagner de l'argent, et que l'Ipad leur fera gagner plus d'argent que les MBP. 
Personne ne sait rien de la stratégie marketing d'Apple. On essaie simplement de la cerner au plus près, c'est tout.
Ça ne veut pas dire que les MBP ne sortiront pas mardi. Ils peuvent très bien le faire...


----------



## divoli (21 Février 2010)

Il ne s'agit pas d'être pessimiste (je ne vois pas cela comme ça), mais d'envisager différentes hypothèses.

Perso, je n'attends rien, j'ai un MBP que je ne compte pas renouveler pour le moment (et je me fiche un peu de l'iPad).

Donc mon avis (qui vaut ce qu'il vaut) n'est influencé ni par le besoin ni par l'envie de renouveler mon Mac, contrairement à certains ici. 

Envisager qu'il n'y ait pas de MBP avant mai / juin, c'est insupportable pour ceux qui attendent les nouveaux MBP depuis plusieurs semaines / mois, ce que je comprends. Il faut bien que quelqu'un émette cette hypothèse, donc je m'y colle.

Maintenant, on peut toujours continuer à chanter en choeur "_mardi prochain, cette fois c'est la bonne_". Mais ça fait trois mois que ça dure, ça...


----------



## pumauer (21 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Tous ces débats inutiles... Le macbook blanc ne disparaitra pas de si tôt (car il faudra bien synchroniser l'iPad, et aussi car tout le monde ne peut pas acheter du "pro")
> 
> Mais ensuite, rappellez vous ce que S.Jobs a dit concernant les macs en 2010....
> 
> ...



Eh oui, tous ces débats inutiles...Il n'y a que ça, ici, fond. Mais c'est marrant, aussi. Et encore plus marrant quand les MBP sortiront. 
On essaie de deviner ce qu'ils veulent faire, pour pouvoir agir en conséquence, dans certains cas. Mais c'est difficile.
Cela dit, on m'enlèvera pas de l'idée que depuis à  peu près deux ans, il y a un certain cafouillage dans le rayon Macbook (j'entends par là toutes les déclinaisons du modèle "Macbook", MB, MBP, MBA).
Mardi, c'est sûr! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h20 ----------

Mardi, c'est sûr, j'en achète un, quoi qu'il arrive.
En plus c'est les vacances. C'était le moment ou jamais de sortir de nouveaux modèles!
 Ils savent pas à Cupertino que l'Académie Paris/Créteil/Bordeaux est en vacances à partir du 20 Février? Pinaise, qu'est-ce qu'ils foutent? On sort le nez de son Ipad, svp!


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Février 2010)

Les MBP actuels sont très bien...


----------



## Rom33 (21 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Evidemment que si, parce que ce sont des commerçants, et les commerçants veulent gagner de l'argent, et que l'Ipad leur fera gagner plus d'argent que les MBP.


Encore une fois qu'est-ce que tu en sais? Tu as des études de marchés? Tu connais les marges sur les différents produits? Tu ne fais que des suppositions, comme moi ou n'importe qui qui n'y connait rien peut en faire, mais ce n'est que du vent désolé...

De plus, étant donné que les deux marchés ne sont pas les mêmes et que, comme tu le dis bien, leur seul but est de gagner de l'argent, pourquoi favoriser l'un par rapport à l'autre? Travailler sur les deux signifie deux fois plus de bénéfice, cqfd. 

C'est normal qu'ils mettent le paquet pour le lancement de l'iPad mais rien ne dit que ça sera leur produit principal dans les années à venir, surtout si les ventes ne suivent pas...


----------



## daphone (21 Février 2010)

La mauvaise nouvelle, c'est qu'apparemment, Apple ouvrirait la pré-commandes iPad US Wifi le 25 février... C'est à ne plus rien comprendre... Quand vont-ils renouveler les MBP ?:mouais:


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Février 2010)

Beaucoup de personnes ici essayent de se convaincre de la sortie imminente des MaJ MBP... Pourquoi ? Je me pose encore la question... Pourquoi ne pas simplement attendre, et dès qu'ils seront MaJ et bien vous pourrez passer commande. Le fait d'être au fait à la minute près ne va pas faire avancer plus vite votre commande... 

Au final si vous relisez vos quelques 200 pages de topic, vous vous rendrez compte du ridicule de cette discussion, avec toutes les spéculations chaque mardi pour un simple objet...


----------



## daphone (21 Février 2010)

D'après mes sources, Steve aurait été dans un bureau Apple à Londres hier, à l'étage d'un magasin Apple,  en réunion avec plusieurs personnes, fermé au public, vigiles en bas. Des seaux de champagne auraient été montés par des traiteurs... Que faisait il là bas ? A suivre..


----------



## divoli (21 Février 2010)

@ Rom33;

Comme je l'ai dit, Apple tire plus de la moitié de son chiffre d'affaire du marché iPod/iPhone/iTMS/Appstore. Ce marché est en très forte croissance, c'est surtout lui qui a permis à Apple de devenir extrêmement riche ces dernières années. Apple a trouvé le bon filon à développer.

On ne sait pas si l'iPad va être un succès ou non, mais Apple va tout faire pour, parce que si ce sera un succès, ce sera comme avec ses petits frères iPod et iPhone (et les stores qui vont avec), c'est-à-dire une véritable machine à cash, qui rapportera un fric fou à Apple dès son achat, mais surtout après via ses stores.

Alors qu'un MBP, c'est quoi ? Un Mac. Et les Mac ne représentent que 4 % de pdm du marché des ordinateurs au niveau mondial, c'est-à-dire une paille. Cette pdm n'évolue que faiblement au fil des années.


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> D'après mes sources, Steve aurait été dans un bureau Apple à Londres hier, à l'étage d'un magasin Apple,  en réunion avec plusieurs personnes, fermé au public, vigiles en bas. Des seaux de champagne auraient été montés par des traiteurs... Que faisait il là bas ? A suivre..



...Et d'après des sources proches, il fait encore caca dur à cette heure-ci... Mauvais signe pour la MaJ des MBP


----------



## daphone (21 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Beaucoup de personnes ici essayent de se convaincre de la sortie imminente des MaJ MBP... Pourquoi ? Je me pose encore la question... Pourquoi ne pas simplement attendre, et dès qu'ils seront MaJ et bien vous pourrez passer commande. Le fait d'être au fait à la minute près ne va pas faire avancer plus vite votre commande...
> 
> Au final si vous relisez vos quelques 200 pages de topic, vous vous rendrez compte du ridicule de cette discussion, avec toutes les spéculations chaque mardi pour un simple objet...



Parce que pour moi, ce n'est pas un simple "objet", c'est un puissant outil de travail nomade, sur lequel je passe des heures par jour. Et je m'intéresse donc à sa date de sortie plus qu'un gamin qui attend noël (car au moins lui connait la date). J'ai des personnes qui me demandent quand est ce que je vends mon macbook (et je ne sais pas trop quoi leur répondre). Chacun son truc. Quand on a un outil qui nous convient, inutile en effet de venir sur ce topic.


----------



## chris37 (21 Février 2010)

Bien dis daphone


----------



## Jol666 (21 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Tous ces débats inutiles... Le macbook blanc ne disparaitra pas de si tôt (car il faudra bien synchroniser l'iPad, et aussi car tout le monde ne peut pas acheter du "pro")
> Mais ensuite, rappellez vous ce que S.Jobs a dit concernant les macs en 2010....
> C'est quand même deux marchés bien différents et distincts iPad et MBP. Apple a bien dit qu'il se foutait en plus d'une possible canibalisation de gamme.
> Donc je pense que la sortie du MBP n'a aucun rapport avec la sortie de l'iPad.
> Et puis le MBP n'a pas besoin de faire "l'évenèment" , la pub et la promo qui gacherait la sortie de l'iPad , car c'est un peu "normal" que les ordinateurs portables soient renouvelés au bout d'un moment. On en a pas vu à la télé des pubs pour les nouveaux iMacs ! Il n'y a plus d'annonces pour les produits qui ne sont pas "nouveaux". Ils sont en retard, et ils les sortiront dès que possible.  (problème technique ? , finalisation ? délais fournisseurs, on en saura pas la raison...)


+1 en tous points 
Impossible qu'Apple se prive d'une entrée de gamme comme le MB, et le fait logique que la communication d'Apple se focalise principalement sur l'ipad n'empêche en rien le fait de mettre à jour sa gamme...


----------



## daphone (21 Février 2010)

C'est vrai que je ne devrais pas répondre aux provocations d'HAL-9000, il y prend plaisir le saligaud ! Prochaine fois je sors mon fouet et mes bottes de cuir 

Sinon, voici une vidéo pour les indécis
Vive le matte screen !
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJe7smjSRv8


----------



## Rom33 (21 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> @ Rom33;
> 
> Comme je l'ai dit, Apple tire plus de la moitié de son chiffre d'affaire du marché iPod/iPhone/iTMS/Appstore. Ce marché est en très forte croissance, c'est surtout lui qui a permis à Apple de devenir extrêmement riche ces dernières années. Apple a trouvé le bon filon à développer.
> 
> ...


Héhé tu fais parler les chiffres pour qu'ils aillent dans ton sens Divoli. 
Parceque si l'iPod représente la moitié du chiffre d'affaire d'Apple, l'autre moitié vient d'où? Des Macs! Donc les deux ont autant d'importance. Et ce n'est vraiment pas dit que l'iPad arrive au niveau de ces deux marchés qui sont considérables.


----------



## loudovitch (21 Février 2010)

Youhouuuuu page 100 en approche les gars!!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h17 ----------




daphone a dit:


> C'est vrai que je ne devrais pas répondre aux provocations d'HAL-9000, il y prend plaisir le saligaud ! Prochaine fois je sors mon fouet et mes bottes de cuir
> 
> Sinon, voici une vidéo pour les indécis
> Vive le matte screen !
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJe7smjSRv8


Pourquoi ils laissent pas le contour noir sur l'écran mat???


----------



## divoli (21 Février 2010)

Rom33 a dit:


> Héhé tu fais parler les chiffres pour qu'ils aillent dans ton sens Divoli.
> Parceque si l'iPod représente la moitié du chiffre d'affaire d'Apple, l'autre moitié vient d'où? Des Macs! Donc les deux ont autant d'importance. Et ce n'est vraiment pas dit que l'iPad arrive au niveau de ces deux marchés qui sont considérables.



Mais justement, c'est que j'essaie de faire comprendre. Au fil des années, le marché iPod/iPhone/iTMS/Appstore (auquel va bientôt se rajouter l'Pad) représente une part de plus en plus importante du CA d'Apple, au dépend du marché des Mac et des logiciels.

Je ne fais pas parler les chiffres pour qu'ils aillent dans mon sens. Je constate simplement l'évolution de ces deux marchés. 

Un renouvellement d'un produit qui existe depuis fort longtemps (en l'occurence le MBP) est incontestablement moins important pour Apple actuellement que le lancement d'un tout nouveau produit, en l'occurence l'iPad.

On a vu la véritable gabegie avec le dernier iMac. Ce n'est pas gravissime, l'iMac a un historique qui fait qu'il garde bonne réputation, il s'en remettra.

Par contre, si Apple rate le lancement de l'iPad (qui lui n'a aucun historique), alors c'est fini, il est mort, RIP l'iPad.


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> ... Prochaine fois je sors mon fouet et mes bottes de cuir



Attends je commence à peine 

Sinon tu es en train de dire que tu ne peux pas travailler sur les MBP actuels ? Pas assez puissants c'est bien ça


----------



## Touny29 (21 Février 2010)

Attendons mes amis attendons...


----------



## Emmanuel94 (21 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Au regard de la loi et du contrat de vente, le vendeur est censé connaitre le produit qu'il vend, du moins plus que son client.
> 
> Nous sommes loin d'être des "dieux en informatique", je ne suis pas du tout technicien, mais jamais ça me viendrait à l'idée de vendre ou de travailler dans un secteur que je ne connais pas. Les types qui font ça, ils ont pas honte... Moi le client vient m'apprendre des choses, je me remet en question direct..



le vendeur est là pour ... vendre... et crois mois la FNAC n'emploie pas des vendeurs mais des conseillers...
Vendre cela veut dire écouter les besoin du client, et lui proposer le produit le plus adéquat... donc le vendeur se doit de connaître son/ses produits, c'est un minimum pour être un bon vendeur.
Mais la politique de rémunération des enseignes, peu incitative chasse les profils de vendeurs vers d'autres secteurs d'activité. Je me rappelle toujours de mes expériences lorsque je croise un de ses rares bons vendeurs, non seulement tu achètes en confiance, mais en plus tu sais que tu as acheté exactement ce dont tu as besoin.... et au final cela se vérifie.

Un acte de vente est long, un acte de vente se travaille et se prépare, et ce n'est pas en quelques minutes que l'on peut faire un point complet avec un client.

Lorsque j'ai acheté mon Imac en 2007 j'ai été à la FNAC, et comme je voulais une configuration un peu spéciale, j'ai du passer commande... cela ennuyait le conseiller... et aussi extraordinaire que cela puisse paraître j'ai du batailler pour acheter le produit.


----------



## daphone (21 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Attends je commence à peine
> 
> Sinon tu es en train de dire que tu ne peux pas travailler sur les MBP actuels ? Pas assez puissants c'est bien ça



Oh bien sûr que si je peux bosser avec les MBP 5, mais à quel prix ? 
Je refuse évidemment de payer une telle somme pour des ordinateurs qui ont bientôt 9 mois...
Quand tu sais qu'une nouvelle génération va pointer le bout de son nez, si tu le peux, tu attends de voir ce qui sera proposé. Point. Achète toi un iPhone 3GS  fin Mai qu'on rigole.


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Je refuse évidemment de payer une telle somme pour des ordinateurs qui ont bientôt 9 mois



Passe sous PC si c'est le prix et les CG cheap qui te répugnent :love:



daphone a dit:


> Quand tu sais qu'une nouvelle génération va pointer le bout de son nez, si tu le peux, tu attends de voir ce qui sera proposé.



Oui, et attention la déception si ce n'est pas à la hauteur... Vous allez tous vous battre pour les anciens modèles, ou alors tous passer sur PC...:love:


----------



## pumauer (21 Février 2010)

Rom33 a dit:


> Encore une fois qu'est-ce que tu en sais? Tu as des études de marchés? Tu connais les marges sur les différents produits? Tu ne fais que des suppositions, comme moi ou n'importe qui qui n'y connait rien peut en faire, mais ce n'est que du vent désolé...
> 
> De plus, étant donné que les deux marchés ne sont pas les mêmes et que, comme tu le dis bien, leur seul but est de gagner de l'argent, pourquoi favoriser l'un par rapport à l'autre? Travailler sur les deux signifie deux fois plus de bénéfice, cqfd.
> 
> C'est normal qu'ils mettent le paquet pour le lancement de l'iPad mais rien ne dit que ça sera leur produit principal dans les années à venir, surtout si les ventes ne suivent pas...



Combien d'Iphone vendus? Combien d'applications vendues? C'est clair que le succès de l'Ipad n'est pas garanti non plus. 
Ne pas oublier tout de même que l'Iphone rapporte plus que le simple prix de sa vente. Pareil pour l'Ipad. Du moins si ça marche.


----------



## daphone (21 Février 2010)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> le vendeur est là pour ... vendre... et crois mois la FNAC n'emploie pas des vendeurs mais des conseillers...
> Vendre cela veut dire écouter les besoin du client, et lui proposer le produit le plus adéquat... donc le vendeur se doit de connaître son/ses produits, c'est un minimum pour être un bon vendeur.
> Mais la politique de rémunération des enseignes, peu incitative chasse les profils de vendeurs vers d'autres secteurs d'activité. Je me rappelle toujours de mes expériences lorsque je croise un de ses rares bons vendeurs, non seulement tu achètes en confiance, mais en plus tu sais que tu as acheté exactement ce dont tu as besoin.... et au final cela se vérifie.
> 
> ...



Exactement. Je confirme encore une fois mon post précédent (celui que tu as cité). A un moment, j'ai fais "conseiller en antivirus" pour le compte de la marque Norton (...) pour les grandes surfaces. En tant que vendeur, j'ai du, et je me suis obligé à connaitre à fond le produit pour pouvoir répondre à toutes les attentes et questions du client. Mais bon, j'ai finalement tenu un seul jour et j'ai arrêté car je ne supportais pas vendre une telle merde...

Perso je ne gagne pas un rond en postant des messages sur MacGeneration. Quand tu es vendeur fnac rayon Apple et que t'en tire ton salaire mensuel, tu fais l'effort d'apprendre au max de choses pour mieux faire ton boulot. Ceux qui ne le font pas ne devraient pas avoir ce job. Et cela vaut pour toutes les professions. Tout se perd...


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Février 2010)

*iPhone*

... et pas Iphone 

*iPad*


----------



## Rom33 (21 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Mais justement, c'est que j'essaie de faire comprendre. Au fil des années, le marché iPod/iPhone/iTMS/Appstore (auquel va bientôt se rajouter l'Pad) représente une part de plus en plus importante du CA d'Apple, au dépend du marché des Mac et des logiciels.
> 
> Je ne fais pas parler les chiffres pour qu'ils aillent dans mon sens. Je constate simplement l'évolution de ces deux marchés.
> 
> ...


Dit comme ça, je suis d'accord avec toi. C'est l'effort inhérent à chaque sortie d'un nouveau produit. Mais reste à voir comment Apple va répartir son attention sur la durée car les macs représentent eux aussi une énorme source de revenu, et au vu des derniers chiffres, les ventes sont également en grosse augmentation. A suivre.


----------



## pumauer (21 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> ...Et d'après des sources proches, il fait encore caca dur à cette heure-ci... Mauvais signe pour la MaJ des MBP



Ah, le retour de HAl-9000...ça nous manquait, ce recul, ce pince-sans rire!


----------



## daphone (21 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Passe sous PC si c'est le prix et les CG cheap qui te répugnent :love:
> 
> Oui, et attention la déception si ce n'est pas à la hauteur... Vous allez tous vous battre pour les anciens modèles, ou alors tous passer sur PC...:love:



- J'en "viens" du monde des PC et ne souhaite pas y retourner pour une simple raison : Windows
- Je n'ai jamais critiqué les CG cheap (je suis encore sous GMA là), je ne joue pas et je ne sentirai pas la différence je pense...bref, c'est pas tellement mon critère
- Ne t'en fais pas gros (au pire je t'appelle pour que tu m'emmènes à ton Carouff me présenter ton pote vendeur me conseiller sur du Acer 17'' à moins de 400)


----------



## divoli (21 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Oui, et attention la déception si ce n'est pas à la hauteur... Vous allez tous vous battre pour les anciens modèles, ou alors tous passer sur PC...:love:


Je n'ai pas le souvenir que c'eut été par le passé une seule fois une déception, à tel point que les gens se seraient précipités en masse sur un ancien modèle ou seraient passés sur PC.

Bref, tu exagères énormément. Et pour dire les choses, tu trolles sur ce topic comme un gros porc, comme c'était déjà le cas sur le précédent, mais c'est tellement énorme que tout le monde s'en est forcément aperçu.


----------



## pumauer (21 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Je n'ai pas le souvenir que c'eut été par le passé une seule fois une déception, à tel point que les gens se seraient précipiter en masse sur un ancien modèle ou seraient passer sur PC.
> 
> Bref, tu exagères énormément. Et pour dire les choses, tu trolles sur ce topic comme un gros porc, comme c'était déjà le cas sur le précédent, mais c'est tellement énorme que tout le monde s'en est forcément aperçu.



Euh, si, quand même, lors de la grosse mise à jour des MBP. Certains ont acheté l'ancien, à cause du look et de la dalle mate.


----------



## Rom33 (21 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Combien d'Iphone vendus? Combien d'applications vendues? C'est clair que le succès de l'Ipad n'est pas garanti non plus.
> Ne pas oublier tout de même que l'Iphone rapporte plus que le simple prix de sa vente. Pareil pour l'Ipad. Du moins si ça marche.


L'iPhone n'est pas le même produit que l'iPad donc le succès de l'un n'implique pas le succès de l'autre. 

Et pareil pour le Mac, il rapporte plus que le prix de sa simple vente : accessoires, connectique, logiciels, iTunes, Apple Care, etc.


----------



## Madalvée (21 Février 2010)

C'est bien, si les mbp ne sortent pas bientôt vous allez pouvoir faire comme Sur Emmanuelle, écrire un manuel de masturbation


----------



## pumauer (21 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> La mauvaise nouvelle, c'est qu'apparemment, Apple ouvrirait la pré-commandes iPad US Wifi le 25 février... C'est à ne plus rien comprendre... Quand vont-ils renouveler les MBP ?:mouais:



C'est foutu! C'est foutu! Les MBP sortiront en Juin! Foutu!


----------



## divoli (21 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Euh, si, quand même, lors de la grosse mise à jour des MBP. Certains ont acheté l'ancien, à cause du look et de la dalle mate.


Il y avait certes une certaine déception, mais pas au point de plomber les ventes de ces MBP, loin s'en faut...


----------



## pumauer (21 Février 2010)

Rom33 a dit:


> L'iPhone n'est pas le même produit que l'iPad donc le succès de l'un n'implique pas le succès de l'autre.
> 
> Et pareil pour le Mac, il rapporte plus que le prix de sa simple vente : accessoires, connectique, logiciels, iTunes, Apple Care, etc.



D'accord, le succès de l'un n'implique pas le succès de l'autre. Il ne vise pas tout à fait les mêmes objectifs. 
Le Mac rapporte pas tant que ça. Ça rapporte, mais en faisant pas mal d'économie de bouts de chandelle.


----------



## divoli (21 Février 2010)

Rom33 a dit:


> L'iPhone n'est pas le même produit que l'iPad donc le succès de l'un n'implique pas le succès de l'autre.


Non, mais ce sont des produits qui partagent une base commune (notamment au niveau de l'OS, en l'occurence iPhone OS) et qui font partie du même modèle économique, qui s'adresse à un large public, sur Mac comme sur PC. Le marché potentiel est énorme.



Rom33 a dit:


> Et pareil pour le Mac, il rapporte plus que le prix de sa simple vente : accessoires, connectique, logiciels, iTunes, Apple Care, etc.


Le Mac, niveau clientèle, c'est deux tondus trois pelés, et cela n'évolue guère, même si ça rapporte aussi du fric à Apple.


----------



## pumauer (21 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Il y avait certes une certaine déception, mais pas au point de plomber les ventes de ces MBP, loin s'en faut...



Non, tout de même pas. Y a eu aussi l'affaire du Firewire, rétabli plus tard. 
Moi je dis que ça cafouille dans la partie Macbook depuis deux ans. Ça cafouille. Le navire tangue un peu...Ce sont les vagues des ventes de netbooks.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h03 ----------

Tiens, une rumeur sur Consomac! Mais pas sur les MBP, sur la vidéoconférence sur IPHONE.


----------



## Kinesam (21 Février 2010)

Je ne fais que passer, pour me retrouver sur la page 100 !
A votrer avis, combien de pages auront nous écrites jusqu'à la sortie ?

Et pour jeudi ce ne sont seulement (et c'est meme pas sur) des PRÉ-COMMANDE des iPad !
Et ils n'ont rien à voir avec les MBPs !
Vivement mardi ^^


----------



## pumauer (21 Février 2010)

Et une autre encore, mais toujours pas sur les MBP, mais sur l'Ipad. Pré-commandes dans quelques jours. Je crois que quelqu'un en a parlé déjà, de celle-là.


----------



## daphone (21 Février 2010)

Oui iPad le 25... MBP le 23 ?


----------



## pumauer (21 Février 2010)

En plus, sur le refurb, pas beaucoup de MBP fourgués. Je ne sais pas si ça veut dire quelque chose, mais bon.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h13 ----------




daphone a dit:


> Oui iPad le 25... MBP le 23 ?



Voilà. Ipad, le 25, pour tout le monde. Les MBP pour le 23, pour les quelques-uns qui attendent. Ils vont faire ça.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h16 ----------

Comme ça, tout le monde est content.


----------



## thiathias (21 Février 2010)

Boah si quand même pour le coup ça fait un moment que ya pas mal de modèles de MBP sur le refurb tous les matins ( une petite dizaine en moyenne )


----------



## pumauer (21 Février 2010)

thiathias a dit:


> Boah si quand même pour le coup ça fait un moment que ya pas mal de modèles de MBP sur le refurb tous les matins ( une petite dizaine en moyenne )



Mais pas beaucoup de premiers modèles. Enfin je crois pas.


----------



## loudovitch (21 Février 2010)

2000ème message pour qui......?????? ahah....... suspens.........


----------



## Kinesam (21 Février 2010)

2000ème message !!!!!!!
=D
Je prie pour mardi  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h33 ----------

Et bien c'était pour moi le 2000ème


----------



## daphone (21 Février 2010)

HAL aurait du prendre ma place ici


----------



## Rezv@n (21 Février 2010)

J'espère vraiment qu'il y aura un 14". Quelqu'un peut mettre un lien d'un beau portable 16/9 pour voir ce comment c'est ?


----------



## Rom33 (21 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Le Mac, niveau clientèle, c'est deux tondus trois pelés, et cela n'évolue guère


Seulement de 36% ce trimestre.


----------



## Kinesam (21 Février 2010)

Rezv@n a dit:


> J'espère vraiment qu'il y aura un 14". Quelqu'un peut mettre un lien d'un beau portable 16/9 pour voir ce comment c'est ?


PC 14 pouces en 16/9ème !

Je déteste Acer mais c'est le seul lien que j'ai trouvé...et c'est vriament moche 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h12 ----------

*Acer Aspire Timeline 4810TZG-414G50MN *

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h13 ----------

Lui par contre j'aime bien :
Asus UL80VT
Le design est sympa, il est légé, et à une autonomie de 12h !
Mais cela reste un pc...


----------



## kerflous (21 Février 2010)

ça reste aussi 500 moins cher et plus fiable à long terme qu'un Mac semblerait il


----------



## daphone (21 Février 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> ça reste aussi 500&#8364; moins cher et plus fiable à long terme qu'un Mac semblerait il



Processeur 1,3 dual core, un peu limite non ? 

De plus, le packshot du premier est clairement raté !


----------



## Kinesam (21 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Processeur 1,3 dual core, un peu limite non ?



C'est du ULV donc c'est normal :
basse consommation d'énergie pour une autonomie qui déboite! Donc un pc pour la portabilité et en rien un outil de travail pour de la photo ou du montage vidéo ^^


----------



## pumauer (21 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> PC 14 pouces en 16/9ème !
> 
> Je déteste Acer mais c'est le seul lien que j'ai trouvé...et c'est vriament moche
> 
> ...



Ça y est : j'ai vomi.


----------



## Kinesam (21 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Ça y est : j'ai vomi.



Je suis trop désolé Pumauer!
Jvoulais pas te mettre à bout!
Comment me faire pardonner...:hein:
Jvais aller voir Steeve et lui dire qu'ils doivent faire les finitions des MBP pour qu'ils soit livrable dans 2 semaines^^


----------



## daphone (21 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Ça y est : j'ai vomi.



je l'ai pas dit mais je me suis retenu


----------



## pumauer (21 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Je suis trop désolé Pumauer!
> Jvoulais pas te mettre à bout!
> Comment me faire pardonner...:hein:
> Jvais aller voir Steeve et lui dire qu'ils doivent faire les finitions des MBP pour qu'ils soit livrable dans 2 semaines^^



Pour te faire pardonner, tu pars à Cupertino tout de suite pour voir ce qu'il en est!


----------



## dambo (21 Février 2010)

Madalvée a dit:


> C'est bien, si les mbp ne sortent pas bientôt vous allez pouvoir faire comme Sur Emmanuelle, écrire un manuel de masturbation


Qu'est ce que c'est que ces conneries :mouais:


----------



## daphone (21 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Qu'est ce que c'est que ces conneries :mouais:



Oh Dambo, même si on aime pas, on respecte les lectures de Monsieur !


----------



## dambo (21 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Oh Dambo, même si on aime pas, on respecte les lectures de Monsieur !


----------



## iZiDoR (21 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Qu'est ce que c'est que ces conneries :mouais:



La suite logique des choses ...


----------



## dambo (21 Février 2010)

J'adore, je regarde "la nuit au musée" (ben oui j'avais jamais vu et ça permet de se changer les idées quand même :rateau: )

Je reviens et je dois me taper 3 pages entières


----------



## divoli (21 Février 2010)

Rom33 a dit:


> Seulement de 36% ce trimestre.


Par rapport au même trimestre de l'année dernière, qui était plutôt morose pour Apple.

Et surtout, sur de petits volumes de vente , 13 millions de Mac // 300 millions de PC (par an). Donc 36 % de quasiment rien ça donne pas grand chose, et toujours une pdm mondiale qui reste en deça de 5 %.

La progression de l'iPhone a été nettement plus importante et continue à l'être, et sur des volumes de ventes nettement plus importants. C'est la poule aux oeufs d'or, cet iPhone.

Apple va chercher le fric là elle a le plus de chance d'en trouver et d'en amasser. Non plus tellement du coté des Mac et des logiciels, mais du coté de ces petits terminaux qui sont l'iPod Touch, l'iPhone et maintenant l'iPad, avec tous leurs stores et services associés.

Tu prends une salle avec 100 personnes dedans, statistiquement il y a en 4 ou 5 qui ont un Mac, et donc 96 qui ont un PC. A ces 96 personnes, Apple fera plus d'effort d'essayer de leur refiler un iPod Touch, un iPhone et maintenant un iPad, avec ce que cela implique par la suite: ventes de musiques, de films, d'applications, d'ouvrages numériques via ses stores.


----------



## Kinesam (21 Février 2010)

C'est bon j'ai un avion de Francfort pour Cupertino !
Départ demain à 10h31... J'espère que je vais arriver à tant


----------



## pumauer (21 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> C'est bon j'ai un avion de Francfort pour Cupertino !
> Départ demain à 10h31... J'espère que je vais arriver à tant



Pas de problème. Prière de dire ce qui se passe là-bas! Et si c'est bon pour mardi!


----------



## xao85 (21 Février 2010)

Autant je ne voyais le store fermé deux mardi de suite, autant je le vois très bien fermé et réouvrir avec la pré-commande de l'ipad et les nouveaux macbook pro! 

Et le fait que l'ipad serait dispo fin Mars, renforce mon avis sur le fait que les macbook pro sortiront en Février. 

On en reparle Mardi! Et pour info je ne dis pas ça tous les semaines!


----------



## divoli (21 Février 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Autant je ne voyais le store fermé deux mardi de suite, autant je le vois très bien fermé et réouvrir avec la pré-commande de l'ipad et les nouveaux macbook pro!



Oui, enfin bon, je rappelle quand même que la soit-disant pré-commande d'iPad la semaine prochaine, c'est aussi une rumeur... :sleep:


----------



## Rom33 (21 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Par rapport au même trimestre de l'année dernière, qui était plutôt morose pour Apple.
> 
> Et surtout, sur de petits volumes de vente , 13 millions de Mac // 300 millions de PC (par an). Donc 36 % de quasiment rien ça donne pas grand chose, et toujours une pdm mondiale qui reste en deça de 5 %.
> 
> ...


Tu as tout à fait raison. Cependant, même si Apple accorde de plus en plus d'importance au département iPod, ils ne peuvent pas se permettre de négliger les macs et s'asseoir sur une source aussi importante de revenu. D'autant plus que l'iPhone n'a pour l'instant pas d'équivalent, il faut être honnête, mais ça peut ne pas durer.

En revanche, je ne suis pas d'accord avec ta comparaison Mac/PC:
- Le fait qu'il se vende plus de PC ne change rien au chiffre d'affaire colossal que ça représente: 13 millions de Mac à 1000&#8364; de moyenne (et je suis gentil) = 13 milliards d'euros  et sans compter tous les dérivés (donc 36% c'est très loin d'être négligeable)
- Pour avoir une comparaison représentative il faudrait qu'elle compare Apple aux marques PC.





divoli a dit:


> Oui, enfin bon, je rappelle quand même que la soit-disant pré-commande d'iPad la semaine prochaine, c'est aussi une rumeur... :sleep:


Excellent, une rumeur pour essayer de confirmer une autre rumeur, vous n'allez pas vous en sortir avec vos pronostics!


----------



## daphone (21 Février 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Autant je ne voyais le store fermé deux mardi de suite, autant je le vois très bien fermé et réouvrir avec la pré-commande de l'ipad et les nouveaux macbook pro!
> 
> Et le fait que l'ipad serait dispo fin Mars, renforce mon avis sur le fait que les macbook pro sortiront en Février.
> 
> On en reparle Mardi! Et pour info je ne dis pas ça tous les semaines!



La sortie ce mardi semble en effet de plus logique. De plus, les sorties en févriers se font généralement le dernier mardi du mois. C'est le calendrier idéal. Après, si ils ne sortent pas ce mardi, cela pourrait être du simplement à un retard (de production ? de technologie pas encore au point ou que sais-je..) 

l'iPad n'a pas (dans mes lectures) eu un accueil super chaleureux, il y a eu quelques polémiques (flash, absence de capteur, gros ipod touch, iPhone OS, etc...). Donc Apple ne devrait pas crier victoire trop vite et ils savent derrière que les mac Pro (même si ils representent une très faible portion d'usagers pro, ça n'en donne pas moins une belle image de marque de proposer ce modèle) sont a renouveler, ainsi que les macbook pro, très representé.

Si ils ne sortent pas mardi, j'irai faire mon "gus" à l'Apple Store du Louvre.

[arrive dans le store, tourne autour des tables de macbook pro, observe, bidouille, et 20 secondes plus tard, un vendeur arrive vers moi]
- Je peux peut-être vous renseigner monsieur ?
- Mmmhh merci, je regarde, je ne connais pas trop cette marque, c'est nouveau ?
- Oh non Monsieur, Apple, on n'en fait plus la renommée bla bla bla... 
- Ah très bien, tenez, justement, celui là m'irait bien, mais vous proposez encore du core2duo ?
- Mais oui, ce sont d'excellents processeurs qui vous permettront de faire divers usages créatifs bla bla dans la durée, bla bla
- Ah oui je vois, mais j'ai une question à vous poser.
- Oui ?
- J'ai un ami qui en a acheté un, ce pourquoi je suis ici finalement, tenté par la chose... Il l'a acheté en août de l'année dernière je crois.. Mais c'est toujours les mêmes que vous avez en rayon.. et au même prix, non ?
- Euh... [je vous laisse imaginer ce que vous répondriez à la place de ce pauvre vendeur...]

Bravo l'image d'Apple en magasin, leur "vitrine" soit disant, si les mêmes produits y sont exposés pendant plus de 9 mois consécutifs.. Même pour les collections de fringues, ils renouvèlent plus vite...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h43 ----------




divoli a dit:


> Oui, enfin bon, je rappelle quand même que la soit-disant pré-commande d'iPad la semaine prochaine, c'est aussi une rumeur... :sleep:



Bientôt, Apple sera comme ça : 

*Keynote *
Steve Jobs : "Je vous présente un nouveau produit, exceptionnel"
public : "ouahhh"
Steve Jobs : "Merci au revoir"

After Keynote :
Public et Médias : "Quand est ce qu'on peut l'acheter ? Euh... Quand est qu'on peut au moins le pré-commander ? euh..."

Apple va finir par faire des produits imaginaires. A un tel point qu'autant, notre macbook pro 6, on l'a tous rêvé et qu'il n'existera jamais !


----------



## iZiDoR (21 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> ...
> Si ils ne sortent pas mardi, j'irai faire mon "gus" à l'Apple Store du Louvre.
> ...



Si tu n'as que ça à faire... :sleep:


----------



## pumauer (21 Février 2010)

Après on va dire qu'Apple pousse à la consommation...Pas vrai! La preuve : y a des tas de gens qui voudraient bien acheter des MBP et qui peuvent pas le faire parce que ça traîne. Dans quel monde on vit...


----------



## daphone (21 Février 2010)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h52 ----------




iZiDoR a dit:


> Si tu n'as que ça à faire... :sleep:



Rhoo.. manière de dire (et de mettre en contexte la suite que tu n'as pas quoté)! Oui j'ai autre chose à faire ! J'irai à l'Apple Store après annonce, pas avant, sors toi un peu les doigts du...


----------



## pumauer (21 Février 2010)

Et pourquoi pas une manif à l'Apple Store du Louvre, pendant qu'on y est?!


----------



## mclod (21 Février 2010)

Il est temps  de réchauffer votre folks cartes de crédit. Despite  the fact that you won't have it in your hands before March 29th (or 60  days after the announcement, according to Steve Jobs), you should be  able to put in your iPad order as soon as next week.​ Malgré le  fait que vous ne l'avez dans vos mains avant de Mars 29e (ou 60 jours  après l'annonce, selon Steve Jobs), vous devriez être en mesure de  mettre dans votre commande iPad dès la semaine prochaine.   According  to a reliable source of ours familiar with the matter, Apple will be  starting the presale of the iPad as soon as February 25th.​ Selon  une source fiable de nos sources proches du dossier, Apple débutera la  prévente de l'IPAD dès Février 25. 
Presale  will be US only, and should be limited to the Wi-Fi version for now.​  En prévente seront Etats-Unis seulement, et devrait être limitée à la  connexion Wi-Fi version pour l'instant. If  Apple holds to the announced schedule, you should then receive your iPad  within approximately 30 days.​ Si Apple tient à l'horaire  annoncé, vous devriez alors recevoir votre iPad dans environ 30 jours.




sur appavice et macrumor


donc mbp en meme temps? la est la question 


Ps dsl pour la traduction google


----------



## daphone (22 Février 2010)

mclod a dit:


> donc mbp en meme temps? la est la question



C'est vrai qu'il n'est pas tout d'annoncer des produits, il faut pouvoir réserver le max de cartes de crédit à un moment. Donc pré-commande des iPads. Car à part Aperture 3, aucune nouveauté à Acheter dans un apple store en de début d'année..

*EDIT :* *Ils sont là !! *


----------



## divoli (22 Février 2010)

Rom33 a dit:


> En revanche, je ne suis pas d'accord avec ta comparaison Mac/PC:
> - Le fait qu'il se vende plus de PC ne change rien au chiffre d'affaire colossal que ça représente: 13 millions de Mac à 1000&#8364; de moyenne (et je suis gentil) = 13 milliards d'euros  et sans compter tous les dérivés (donc 36% c'est très loin d'être négligeable)
> - Pour avoir une comparaison représentative il faudrait qu'elle compare Apple aux marques PC.



Certes, mais comme je l'ai dit, le marché iPod/iPhone/iTMS/Appstore constitue désormais plus de la moitié du CA d'Apple, et ça va crescendo au fil des années. Il est donc beaucoup plus rentable que celui des ventes de Mac et de logiciels (ce qui ne veut pas dire que ce dernier ne l'est pas).

Non seulement il est plus rentable, mais il peut l'être encore plus en rajoutant l'iPad. Pour peu, bien évidemment, que cet iPad soit bien accueilli par le grand public et ne tourne pas au fiasco.
Ce qui explique que toutes les attentions d'Apple sont concentrées sur l'iPad.

Alors que concernant le MBP, ce sera une révision comme il y en a eu d'autres par le passé et comme il y en aura d'autres par la suite, ça n'a rien d'extraordinaire...


----------



## stary (22 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> La sortie ce mardi semble en effet de plus logique. De plus, les sorties en févriers se font généralement le dernier mardi du mois. C'est le calendrier idéal. Après, si ils ne sortent pas ce mardi, cela pourrait être du simplement à un retard (de production ? de technologie pas encore au point ou que sais-je..)
> 
> l'iPad n'a pas (dans mes lectures) eu un accueil super chaleureux, il y a eu quelques polémiques (flash, absence de capteur, gros ipod touch, iPhone OS, etc...). Donc Apple ne devrait pas crier victoire trop vite et ils savent derrière que les mac Pro (même si ils representent une très faible portion d'usagers pro, ça n'en donne pas moins une belle image de marque de proposer ce modèle) sont a renouveler, ainsi que les macbook pro, très representé.
> 
> ...


ton idée m'a l'aire plutôt pas mal, pourquoi pas, c'est à essayer... en tout cas si tu le fais j'aimerai bien être la histoire que je me marre un peu... la stratégie avant tout


----------



## daphone (22 Février 2010)

Selon les dernières estimations, la 10 milliardième chanson sur iTunes sera téléchargée vers 13h00 GMT.. Mardi 23 février, soit à 6H00 heure locale a Cupertino.. Coïncidence ?


----------



## pumauer (22 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Selon les dernières estimations, la 10 milliardième chanson sur iTunes sera téléchargée vers 13h00 GMT.. Mardi 23 février, soit à 6H00 heure locale a Cupertino.. Coïncidence ?



Oui...


----------



## daphone (22 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Oui...



J'ai bien peur  de te donner entièrement raison sur ce coup...


----------



## pumauer (22 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> J'ai bien peur  de te donner entièrement raison sur ce coup...



Ouais...Bon ben voilà, on est lundi, quoi...


----------



## mclod (22 Février 2010)

lundi en France.....


----------



## kerflous (22 Février 2010)

ça va encore pleurer dans les chaumières demain midi:hein:


----------



## pumauer (22 Février 2010)

Eh ouais! Y a des chances! Espérons au moins que cette MAJ tant attendue en vaille la peine!


----------



## Xentoss (22 Février 2010)

Bonsoir ! Je lis depuis quelque temps le débat qui vous anime (qui est de qualité) et j'apporte mon petit grain de sel




divoli a dit:


> Certes, mais comme je l'ai dit, le marché iPod/iPhone/iTMS/Appstore constitue désormais plus de la moitié du CA d'Apple, et ça va crescendo au fil des années. Il est donc beaucoup plus rentable que celui des ventes de Mac et de logiciels (ce qui ne veut pas dire que ce dernier ne l'est pas).


 
50% du C.A donc très rentable ?? Un produit peut dégager un C.A extraordinaire mais être vendue à perte. J'imagine que ce n'est pas le cas mais on ne sait pas concrètement ce qu'il en est des marges. Ce que l'on sait avec certitude c'est qu'en ce qui concerne la gamme portable, Apple ne s'aligne pas sur les prix de la concurrence (loin de là...) et garde un prix constant pour un produit qui est pourtant âgé de plusieurs mois. C'est donc un "produit haut de gamme"
Pour l'iPhone, (et contrairement à ce que l'on entend parfois sur ces forum) il s'agit d'un produit de grande consommation, a un prix "raisonnable". On navait pas vu un produit de grande consommation comme celui-ci depuis le vénérable Nokia 3310. Certes le produit est différent et les applications ont remplacé le bon vieux snake ; mais la logique commerciale semble la même, proposer un produit d'appel (d'Apple ?) pour une masse insondable, noyez le marché et se faire connaitre par le grand public; qui en ayant un premier contact positif avec la marque songera peut être à se tourner vers celle ci quand le temps sera venu de renouveller son ordinatur fixe ou portable. Et la c'est Bingo pour Apple 

Sans chiffres précis, on peut donc tout de même raisonnablement penser que la marge d'un mac book est supérieure à celle d'un iPhone en valeur bien entendu mais aussi en volume




> Non seulement il est plus rentable, mais il peut l'être encore plus en rajoutant l'iPad. Pour peu, bien évidemment, que cet iPad soit bien accueilli par le grand public et ne tourne pas au fiasco.





> Ce qui explique que toutes les attentions d'Apple sont concentrées sur l'iPad.




L'iPad est dans la même logique que l'iPhone, son prix est plus que raisonnable et il a pour objectif de noyer le marché, attendons de voir ce que ca va donner . En tout cas, les marges encore une fois sont relativement faible, et ils vont devoir en vendre pour rembourser la R&D, le marketing et autres charges. Attention donc avec l'utilisation du mot rentabilité !




> Alors que concernant le MBP, ce sera une révision comme il y en a eu d'autres par le passé et comme il y en aura d'autres par la suite, ça n'a rien d'extraordinaire...


 
Tout a fait d'accord absolument rien d'extraordinaire malheureusement 





> En revanche, je ne suis pas d'accord avec ta comparaison Mac/PC:





> - Le fait qu'il se vende plus de PC ne change rien au chiffre d'affaire colossal que ça représente: 13 millions de Mac à 1000 de moyenne (et je suis gentil) = 13 milliards d'euros et sans compter tous les dérivés (donc 36% c'est très loin d'être négligeable)




Je suis O.K sur le raisonnement +36% c'est juste crazy. Par contre pourquoi parler en Euros ? 




> - Pour avoir une comparaison représentative il faudrait qu'elle compare Apple aux marques PC.


 
Pas d'accord, est ce que tu comparerais les PDM de Gucci et H&M ?? Moi non je comparerai la rentabilité en monnaie sonnante et trébuchante. Et même si Acer à une PDM avoisinant les 25% dans plusieurs pays, je mettrai un jeton sur le faite que la rentabilité d'Apple est au moins aussi intéressante. Bon la c'est de la pur spéculation Déjà qu'on est pas fichu de savoir quand les MBP vont sortir, alors savoir leurs rentabilités... Enfin je voulais juste pointer du doigt que le produit Apple étant plus haut de gamme, il serait très inquiétant que leur PDM soit supérieur à ceux de leur concurrents proposant des produit d'entrée de gamme.


Ps : Non je ne suis pas un Geek qui se renseigne sur les derniere rumeurs a 5h30 du matin ! Je vis aux Etats Unis, il n'est que 9h30 de par chez moi .

Bonne fin de nuit à tous et bonne chance pour mardi !


----------



## Kinesam (22 Février 2010)

Xentoss a dit:


> Bonsoir ! Je lis depuis quelque temps le débat qui vous anime (qui est de qualité) et j'apporte mon petit grain de sel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En lisant ton message on voit bien que le sujet te préocuppe aussi!
Moi je suis sur le chemin de l'aéroport de Francfort (j'ai de la chance parce que tous les vols vers l'Amérique on été annulé aujourd'hui à partir de Cologne:s)
Jvous tiens au courant quand je suis à Cupertino!


----------



## Tex-Twil (22 Février 2010)

Bonjour,
je ne sais pas si ça déjà été posté mais voici un article qui donne des éspoirs pour ce mardi (23 Fev.)

Meme s'il ne fait que résumer l'ensemble des rumeurs qu'on trouve sur les forums, ça fait quand meme du bien de lire ça 


Tex


----------



## fabnaute (22 Février 2010)

Pour répondre à quelques messages qui parlaient des expéditions, mon Mbp commandé la semaine dernière annoncé sous 24h est parti de NL.


----------



## daphone (22 Février 2010)

En effet, j'ai toujours espoir pour Mardi.  






(Ceci est une image d'illustration..donc un fake..ne vous emballez pas !)


----------



## dambo (22 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> - Ah oui je vois, mais j'ai une question à vous poser.
> - Oui ?
> - J'ai un ami qui en a acheté un, ce pourquoi je suis ici finalement, tenté par la chose... Il l'a acheté en août de l'année dernière je crois.. Mais c'est toujours les mêmes que vous avez en rayon.. et au même prix, non ?



Hé oui ! c'est tout simplement dingue ! Le marché de l'informatique évolue très vite, les constructeurs PC changent souvent leur modèles et appliquent une baisse de prix continue deux ou trois mois après la sortie de leur gamme !
Mais chez Apple non, on ose vendre 9 mois après des ordinateurs à exactement le même prix !


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (22 Février 2010)

Bon aller à demain pour se dire à Mardi !?


----------



## Kinesam (22 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Hé oui ! c'est tout simplement dingue ! Le marché de l'informatique évolue très vite, les constructeurs PC changent souvent leur modèles et appliquent une baisse de prix continue deux ou trois mois après la sortie de leur gamme !
> Mais chez Apple non, on ose vendre 9 mois après des ordinateurs à exactement le même prix !



c'est vrai que quand on y repense, c'est vraiment "plus du tout à jour" !
Payer maintenant le prix d'un pc qu'on aurait pu acheter en juin 2009 c'est un peu se foutre de la gueule du monde même si c'es sur qu'ils sont encore très bien=D

PS : je suis sur min iPhone à l'aéroport et j'attend le Check in!


----------



## daphone (22 Février 2010)

Splinter28 a dit:


> Bon aller à demain pour se dire à Mardi !?



Comme d'hab quoi


----------



## taz_60 (22 Février 2010)

Je suis completement névrosé... 
J'ai fais un rêve completement surréaliste cette nuit, et pourtant tellement réel. Apple sortait aujourd'hui des nouveaux mbp, un 8", un 16" et un 22" (ouioui!), plus un super cinema display qui est en fait un quadruple 24" (oui, 4 écrans alignés). Et Steve Jobs passait présenter ces nouveaux produits chez moi, travesti en femme.

Bon, demain c'est (de) la bonne, hein?


----------



## IVIedia (22 Février 2010)

Moi j'ai pas su patienter, ça fait 1 mois que j'attends des nouvelles de la nouvelle bébête
rien du tout, je me suis acheter jeudi passé le macbook pro et je suis content, et la plus de stresse, même si demain on annonce les nouvelles machines, on sera même pas  quand elle sortiront, dans 1 moi encore ? , pour ce qu'ils savent patientez c'est cool pour ce qu'il dois avancer fallait investir une nouvelle machine ...


----------



## dambo (22 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> c'est vrai que quand on y repense, c'est vraiment "plus du tout à jour" !
> Payer maintenant le prix d'un pc qu'on aurait pu acheter en juin 2009 c'est un peu se foutre de la gueule du monde même si c'es sur qu'ils sont encore très bien=D
> 
> PS : je suis sur min iPhone à l'aéroport et j'attend le Check in!


C'est les vacances ? 
Oui c'est sur qu'on aurait eu la même chose au même prix en juin dernier ... un comble pour un ordinateur portable ! 
Je redonne l'exemple d'une amie mais son ordinateur a perdu 250 euros entre aout 09 et aujourd'hui ! Elle l'a acheté 990 euros ... il n'en vaut plus que 749 ! Baisse logique car le coût des composants baissent et les ordinateurs sont peu à peu "dépassés".



daphone a dit:


> Comme d'hab quoi


Espérons que nous :rateau:


----------



## daphone (22 Février 2010)

Alors apparemment, sur les forums américains MacRumors, ils sont assez d'accord pour une maj  MBP pour demain 

Pourquoi pas un 14' et un 16' (du coup en résol 16/9)? On a vu que deux références.. le 6.1 et 6.2.


----------



## dambo (22 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Alors apparemment, sur les forums américains MacRumors, ils sont assez d'accord pour une maj  MBP pour demain
> 
> Pourquoi pas un 14' et un 16' (du coup en résol 16/9)? On a vu que deux références.. le 6.1 et 6.2.


Si c'est ça : trop cool ! Je commande le 14" samedi


----------



## Kinesam (22 Février 2010)

J'avoue qu'un 14' serait vraiment sympa mais j'y crois pas trop!
Bon je me met en mode avion on va démarrer!
Direction Californie, à l'aéroport de San Jose (c'est le plus proche de Cupertino!)
Arrivée 21h10 faut que je regarde quelle heure il feras la-bas quand j'arrive...


----------



## rizoto (22 Février 2010)

Vous prenez vos désirs pour des réalités. 

Certains confondraient tweeter et Macge?


----------



## dambo (22 Février 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> Vous prenez vos désirs pour des réalités.
> 
> Certains confondraient tweeter et Macge?



On aurait dit en octobre dernier que les iMac passait en 16/9 et abandonnait le 20 et 24" pour passer en 21,5" et 27", tu nous aurais dit la même chose ? :mouais:


----------



## rizoto (22 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> On aurait dit en octobre dernier que les iMac passait en 16/9 et abandonnait le 20 et 24" pour passer en 21,5" et 27", tu nous aurais dit la même chose ? :mouais:



c'est sûr, mais de memoire il y avait quelques rumeurs.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Février 2010)

Vivement demain


----------



## dambo (22 Février 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> c'est sûr, mais de memoire il y avait quelques rumeurs.



Pour le coup, nous manquons de rumeurs c'est vrai 
Même si je doute pour demain, je garde espoir


----------



## Jol666 (22 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> On aurait dit en octobre dernier que les iMac passait en 16/9 et abandonnait le 20 et 24" pour passer en 21,5" et 27", tu nous aurais dit la même chose ? :mouais:


... sauf que cela n'avait pas été dit, et que les spéculations (fantasmes) sans aucun fondement ne font que remplir inutilement des pages de ce topic...


----------



## dambo (22 Février 2010)

Jol666 a dit:


> ... sauf que cela n'avait pas été dit, et que les spéculations (fantasmes) sans aucun fondement ne font que remplir inutilement des pages de ce topic...



On est là pour parler des futurs MBP non ? On ne sait pas de quoi ils seront fait donc on est bien obligé de faire des plans sur la comète


----------



## daphone (22 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5400347 a dit:
			
		

> Vivement demain



Va voir sur MacRumors si j'y suis.. Ils ont déjà écrit 14000 posts inutiles repartis sur 3 topic. Tu devrais leur dire quelques mots je pense


----------



## yul_!!! (22 Février 2010)

Bon c'est sûr ils sortent demain  j'ai jamais vu un refurb aussi garni en macbook pro et surtout QU'EN macbook pro ... Coïncidence ??? Je ne pense pas ... 

Il y a toutes les références de macbook pro ... donc c'est pour DEMAIN !!!

Préchauffez la carte Mesdames et Messieurs !!!!


----------



## daphone (22 Février 2010)

yul !!! a dit:


> Bon c'est sûr ils sortent demain  j'ai jamais vu un refurb aussi garni en macbook pro et surtout QU'EN macbook pro ... Coïncidence ??? Je ne pense pas ...
> 
> Il y a toutes les références de macbook pro ... donc c'est pour DEMAIN !!!
> 
> Préchauffez la carte Mesdames et Messieurs !!!!



Merci pour l'info. Cela ne veut pas dire que c'est sur pour demain, mais ça ajoute un bon élément a l'édifice 

EDIT : euh je ne vois que 3 MBP sur le refurb.. Postez des liens ou des captures d'ecrans quand vous avez des infos please


----------



## divoli (22 Février 2010)

Xentoss a dit:


> Pour l'iPhone, (et contrairement à ce que l'on entend parfois sur ces forum) il s'agit d'un produit de grande consommation, a un prix "raisonnable". On navait pas vu un produit de grande consommation comme celui-ci depuis le vénérable Nokia 3310. Certes le produit est différent et les applications ont remplacé le bon vieux snake ; mais la logique commerciale semble la même, proposer un produit d'appel (d'Apple ?) pour une masse insondable, noyez le marché et se faire connaitre par le grand public; qui en ayant un premier contact positif avec la marque songera peut être à se tourner vers celle ci quand le temps sera venu de renouveller son ordinatur fixe ou portable. Et la c'est Bingo pour Apple
> 
> Sans chiffres précis, on peut donc tout de même raisonnablement penser que la marge d'un mac book est supérieure à celle d'un iPhone en valeur bien entendu mais aussi en volume
> 
> L'iPad est dans la même logique que l'iPhone, son prix est plus que raisonnable et il a pour objectif de noyer le marché, attendons de voir ce que ca va donner . En tout cas, les marges encore une fois sont relativement faible, et ils vont devoir en vendre pour rembourser la R&D, le marketing et autres charges. Attention donc avec l'utilisation du mot rentabilité !



Apple n'a jamais vendu à perte, ça n'a jamais fait partie de sa politique. Et tous les produits Apple sont positionnés (en tous cas d'un point de vue tarifaire) comme des produits "haut de gamme". L'iPhone fait partie des smartphones, qui sont des téléphones portables "haut de gamme". L'iPhone est à la base particulièrement cher, qu'il soit vendu nu ou avec un forfait (dont les tarifs sont parmi les plus élevés qui soient). De plus et surtout, c'est un terminal qui permet d'accéder à des stores directement gérés par Apple, stores qui lui apportent une manne financière énorme. 



> Un peu plus de deux ans après la sortie de liPhone, Apple confirme  avoir bousculé ce marché , le fabricant vient de dépasser Nokia en terme  de rentabilité (pas de volume évidemment, Nokia ayant une gamme de  terminaux smartphones et autres beaucoup plus étendue). *Selon une étude de « Strategy analytics », Apple devient donc le  fabricant de mobiles le plus rentable au monde*, générant 1,6 milliard de  dollars de profit au troisième trimestre fiscal, tandis que Nokia a  généré lui 1,1 milliard de dollars de profit sur la même période.


Source.

Et je ne crois guère en l'efficacité de l'effet halo. Il est possible qu'une petite partie de la clientèle iPhone passe sur Mac, mais je ne crois pas que ce soit le principal objectif d'Apple. Ses petits terminaux sont des points d'accès à ses stores, c'est surtout cela qu'il faut comprendre.


----------



## pumauer (22 Février 2010)

yul !!! a dit:


> Bon c'est sûr ils sortent demain  j'ai jamais vu un refurb aussi garni en macbook pro et surtout QU'EN macbook pro ... Coïncidence ??? Je ne pense pas ...
> 
> Il y a toutes les références de macbook pro ... donc c'est pour DEMAIN !!!
> 
> Préchauffez la carte Mesdames et Messieurs !!!!



Ouais, enfin y  a pas beaucoup de MBP premiers modèles, tout de même...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h16 ----------




divoli a dit:


> Apple n'a jamais vendu à perte, ça n'a jamais fait partie de sa politique. Et tous les produits Apple sont positionnés (en tous cas d'un point de vue tarifaire) comme des produits "haut de gamme". L'iPhone fait partie des smartphones, qui sont des téléphones portables "haut de gamme". L'iPhone est à la base particulièrement cher, qu'il soit vendu nu ou avec un forfait (dont les tarifs sont parmi les plus élevés qui soient). De plus et surtout, c'est un terminal qui permet d'accéder à des stores directement gérés par Apple, stores qui lui apportent une manne financière énorme.
> 
> 
> Source.



Les commerçants ne vendent jamais à perte, jamais! Sauf par accident ou par nécessité. Et encore...


----------



## Kinesam (22 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Ouais, enfin y  a pas beaucoup de MBP premiers modèles, tout de même...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h16 ----------
> 
> ...




Et sur la plupart des Apple Store le délais de livraison son de 24h pour quasi toute la gamme!


----------



## shenrone (22 Février 2010)

Si l'Apple store ferme demain ce sera pour ca

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/144441/l-ipad-en-pre-commande-cette-semaine

Alors vous touchez pas trop:rateau:


----------



## pumauer (22 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Et sur la plupart des Apple Store le délais de livraison son de 24h pour quasi toute la gamme!



Ouais...Pas terrible, tout ça...On peut pas dire qu'on sente un vent de renouveau. Bof, moi, de toute façon, je réfléchis toujours pour acheter un futur ancien MBP! Parce que, quand même, attendre comme ça est un peu ridicule! Pour avoir quoi, en plus? 
- Les nouveaux processeurs? Bof, il y a rarement eu de grand bond en avant d'une génération à l'autre. Les différences se remarquent surtout entre des machines qui ont 3 à 5 ans d'écart. Pour gagner quoi? 10 secondes sur un traitement particulier? Bof!
- Nouvelles résolutions? Là, je peux dire que perso je m'en fous un peu...
- Connectique, HDMI, tout ça? Là aussi, m'en fous, et pas qu'un peu. 
- Un nouveau look? M'en tape pareillement.
- Une progression dans l'autonomie? C'est déjà pas mal ce qu'on a, je trouve, surtout par rapport au monde du pc. 
Sans compter les mauvaises surprises toujours possibles avec une MAJ.
Le tout étant de savoir ce que je vais prendre, un MBP ou un MB boosté à fond.


----------



## divoli (22 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Les commerçants ne vendent jamais à perte, jamais! Sauf par accident ou par nécessité. Et encore...


Pas l'épicier du coin, c'est sûr. Mais c'est parfois une méthode utilisé par des multinationales pour couler un produit concurrent, et reprendre le dessus après.


----------



## pumauer (22 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Pas l'épicier du coin, c'est sûr. Mais c'est parfois une méthode utilisé par des multinationales pour couler un produit concurrent, et reprendre le dessus après.



Exact. Mais ce sera pas le cas d'Apple. Apple est tout de même une toute petite boîte, qui brille beaucoup en ce moment c'est vrai, mais avec des parts de marché ridicule pour les ordis.


----------



## daphone (22 Février 2010)

@pumauer: ton problème est alors résolu ! Achete toi en un vite, avant demain de préférence car on ne sait jamais ce qu'ils peuvent nous pondre


----------



## pumauer (22 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> @pumauer: ton problème est alors résolu ! Achete toi en un vite, avant demain de préférence car on ne sait jamais ce qu'ils peuvent nous pondre



Tout doux, tout doux. Mais c'est vrai qu'on ne sait jamais! Qu'on se rappelle la disparition des dalles mates, le coup du firewire, parti puis revenu!, la baisse (à un moment donné) de l'autonomie, la petite télécommande disparue, etc...
Je suis encore en train de réfléchir. J'hésite toujours avec le blanc. Le problème, c'est que même s'il y a des ristournes sur les anciens modèles de MBP 13", il n'y en aura pas avec plus de 250 Go de disque dur...


----------



## kerflous (22 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Ouais...Pas terrible, tout ça...On peut pas dire qu'on sente un vent de renouveau. Bof, moi, de toute façon, je réfléchis toujours pour acheter un futur ancien MBP! Parce que, quand même, attendre comme ça est un peu ridicule! Pour avoir quoi, en plus?
> - Les nouveaux processeurs? Bof, il y a rarement eu de grand bond en avant d'une génération à l'autre. Les différences se remarquent surtout entre des machines qui ont 3 à 5 ans d'écart. Pour gagner quoi? 10 secondes sur un traitement particulier? Bof!
> - Nouvelles résolutions? Là, je peux dire que perso je m'en fous un peu...
> - Connectique, HDMI, tout ça? Là aussi, m'en fous, et pas qu'un peu.
> ...




Si tu t'en fous de mettre 1500&#8364; aujourd'hui dans une machine vieillissante, qui sera probablement améliorée dans les semaines à venir c'est ton problème, ton pognon

Moi on me propose une bagnole avec 30cv supplémentaires, plus d'options  pour le même prix, même si je vais pas en avoir forcément besoin, ben je réfléchis ^^


et chacun ses exigences, moi le HDMI je m'en tape pas du tout par exemple .


----------



## mclod (22 Février 2010)

le futur macbook pro sera en plaqué or et ça sera la seule mise a niveau


----------



## kerflous (22 Février 2010)

yul !!! a dit:


> Bon c'est sûr ils sortent demain  j'ai jamais vu un refurb aussi garni en macbook pro et surtout QU'EN macbook pro ... Coïncidence ??? Je ne pense pas



Forcément non c'est pas une coïncidence, la preuve, le nombre de personnes qui trépignent ici ou ailleurs, bien sur que certaines se débarrassent de leur MBP

ça veut strictement rien dire. Juste qu'on est beaucoup à espérer cette MAJ


----------



## pumauer (22 Février 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> Si tu t'en fous de mettre 1500 aujourd'hui dans une machine vieillissante, qui sera probablement améliorée dans les semaines à venir c'est ton problème, ton pognon
> 
> Moi on me propose une bagnole avec 30cv, plus d'options  pour le même prix, même si je vais pas en avoir forcément besoin, ben je réfléchis ^^
> 
> ...



Ouais, chacun ses exigences. Je n'ai pas dit le contraire, bien au contraire!  
Les miennes en ce moment tournent autour de l'espace de stockage et la rame. Parce que là, c'est vraiment gonflant de ne trouver 320 go qu'à partir du MBP 15". Comme si c'était "pro" d'avoir 320 Go. C'est vraiment grotesque. Evidemment, on peut configurer, mais la note est bien plus salée.
Les actuels MBP 13" ont respectivement 160 (hmpf) et 250 Go. Donc les suivants auront très probablement 250 et 320. Ça reste un peu juste, tout de même...


----------



## Zhao888 (22 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Ouais, enfin y  a pas beaucoup de MBP premiers modèles, tout de même...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h16 ----------
> 
> ...




La ps3 est vendue à perte encore aujourd'hui et je doute fort que depuis 2006 ce soit un accident.... 
Simplement il faut tenir compte des stratégies de vente de chacun. Lorsque Sony vend leurs consoles à perte c'est en prévoyant de se rattraper sur les accessoires, les jeux et autres produits dérivés.


----------



## divoli (22 Février 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> Moi on me propose une bagnole avec 30cv, plus d'options  pour le même prix, même si je vais pas en avoir forcément besoin, ben je réfléchis ^^


Une bagnole avec 30 cv, c'est tout vu, pas besoin de réfléchir... 

Ou alors tu es collectionneur...


----------



## daphone (22 Février 2010)

C'estt pour ça que j'ai eu pour stratégie pour mon premier MB de prendre l'entrée de gamme, et d'y installer 4go de ram au lieu de 1go origine(50) et un HDD de 500 au lieu de 120 d'origine (70). Tout simplement. HDD et Ram me m'embete pas donc car ça s'update soit même mais le processeur ou autres, on ne peut rien faire...


----------



## shenrone (22 Février 2010)

La pomme devrait mettre a jour certain tarif du refurb 

http://store.apple.com/fr/product/G0G65F/A?mco=MTEzOTcwNjM


----------



## daphone (22 Février 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> La pomme devrait mettre a jour certain tarif du refurb
> 
> http://store.apple.com/fr/product/G0G65F/A?mco=MTEzOTcwNjM



Ça laisse une bonne idée de combien ils facturent le petit SSD.. Il faut vraiment vouloir ce modèle pour le payer ce prix la..


----------



## Sylow (22 Février 2010)

Zhao888 a dit:


> La ps3 est vendue à perte encore aujourd'hui et je doute fort que depuis 2006 ce soit un accident....
> Simplement il faut tenir compte des stratégies de vente de chacun. Lorsque Sony vend leurs consoles à perte c'est en prévoyant de se rattraper sur les accessoires, les jeux et autres produits dérivés.



Je suis pas sur que SONY se doutais qu'elle vendrait à perte. Quand elle est sortie a lépoque il fallait débourser 600euros ! Ils pensaient que les Fan allaient se jeter dessus mais à ce prix la..c'est vraiment prendre les gens pour des imbéciles ! Certe la 360 à coté c'est de la daube mais il y a un boulevard au niveau du Prix ! Surtout que le processeur graphique était difficile à exploiter par les éditeur de Jeux !


----------



## mclod (22 Février 2010)

déja à l'époque et pour 600&#8364; c'était à perte les ventes de la ps3


----------



## v4lium (22 Février 2010)

mclod a dit:


> déja à l'époque et pour 600 c'était à perte les ventes de la ps3


 
Apple va sortir une console de jeu à perte ?


----------



## dambo (22 Février 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Je suis pas sur que SONY se doutais qu'elle vendrait à perte. Quand elle est sortie a lépoque il fallait débourser 600euros ! Ils pensaient que les Fan allaient se jeter dessus mais à ce prix la..c'est vraiment prendre les gens pour des imbéciles ! Certe la 360 à coté c'est de la daube mais il y a un boulevard au niveau du Prix ! Surtout que le processeur graphique était difficile à exploiter par les éditeur de Jeux !





mclod a dit:


> déja à l'époque et pour 600 c'était à perte les ventes de la ps3



Et après on dit que c'est moi qui m'éloigne du sujet


----------



## pumauer (22 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> C'estt pour ça que j'ai eu pour stratégie pour mon premier MB de prendre l'entrée de gamme, et d'y installer 4go de ram au lieu de 1go origine(50) et un HDD de 500 au lieu de 120 d'origine (70). Tout simplement. HDD et Ram me m'embete pas donc car ça s'update soit même mais le processeur ou autres, on ne peut rien faire...



Ouais...
Actuellement : MB blanc, 4go, HDD 500 : 1124 euros
MBP 13", 4Go, HDD 500 : 1418 euros (sur la base du premier modèle).
MBP 13", 4Go, HDD 500 : 1533 euros.
Demain, s'ils suivent leur logique : 
MBP 13", 4Go, 500 : 1330 euros (premier modèle).


----------



## mclod (22 Février 2010)

Un utilisateur d'eBay a mis aux enchères une marche fêlée de l'escalier  de verre du prestigieux Apple Store de la 5e Avenue de New-York. L'objet  est mis à prix à $700, avec un achat immédiat à $2500. 

Le vendeur indique qu'il n'y a que 3 marches, dont celle-ci, qui soient  en "circulation" en dehors des Apple Store, et qu'elle a coûté $10.000 à  Apple. Il ajoute que "l'objet de collection" peut faire une belle table  basse pour peu qu'on y ajoute quelques pieds. Il aurait fallu que  l'heureux acquéreur se déplace à Brooklyn, accompagné d'une cammionette  et de solides gaillards pour emporter l'objet, qui pèse quelques 114  kilos. 

Cependant la vente a été mystérieusement bloquée par eBay&#8230; faut-il y voir une réaction  d'Apple?


on ne rigole pas avec apple on ne fait pas de bénéfice sur leur dos donc pour la nouvelle mise à jour autant profiter un max des marges lol 

sinon quelqu'un a un indicateur des vente de mbp voir si ça a beaucoup baissé car si ce n'est pas le cas ils vont pas se presser


----------



## dambo (22 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Ouais...
> Actuellement : MB blanc, 4go, HDD 500 : 1124 euros
> MBP 13", 4Go, HDD 500 : 1418 euros (sur la base du premier modèle).
> MBP 13", 4Go, HDD 500 : 1533 euros.
> ...



Même si j'aime bien le prix final avec 500go, j'ai du mal à comprendre ta logique ... tu peux m'expliquer ?


----------



## pumauer (22 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Même si j'aime bien le prix final avec 500go, j'ai du mal à comprendre ta logique ... tu peux m'expliquer ?



La logique c'est d'avoir le max de ram et disque dur pour un prix raisonnable, c'est tout. Même avec la MAJ, la capacité de ram pour le premier modèle risque fort de ne pas changer et le disque dur passera probablement à 250 Go. C'est clair que c'est le blanc qui restera le moins cher. Voilà. Bon, ça, tout le monde le savait, c'est sûr...
J'ai un copain informaticien qui me dit depuis des années que le plus important dans un ordi, l'absolu fondamenal, c'est la ram. Et j'ai pu constater qu'il a parfaitement raison. Je veux une machine avec deux poumons, pas avec un seul...


----------



## Sylow (22 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Et après on dit que c'est moi qui m'éloigne du sujet



ca avait un rapport indirect sur le fait que personne ne veux vendre a perte y comprit apple :love:


----------



## daphone (22 Février 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> ca avait un rapport indirect sur le fait que personne ne veux vendre a perte y comprit apple :love:



SURTOUT Apple...


----------



## kerflous (22 Février 2010)

Apple vendre à perte:rateau:

Suis curieux de connaitre la marge qu'ils font sur les MBP, ça doit pas être dégueu:love:


----------



## Touny29 (22 Février 2010)

Il est vraiment temps de faire cette mise à jour car quand je vois ça  il y a quelque chose d'énorme à faire niveau config !


----------



## dambo (22 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> La logique c'est d'avoir le max de ram et disque dur pour un prix raisonnable, c'est tout. Même avec la MAJ, la capacité de ram pour le premier modèle risque fort de ne pas changer et le disque dur passera probablement à 250 Go. C'est clair que c'est le blanc qui restera le moins cher. Voilà. Bon, ça, tout le monde le savait, c'est sûr...
> J'ai un copain informaticien qui me dit depuis des années que le plus important dans un ordi, l'absolu fondamenal, c'est la ram. Et j'ai pu constater qu'il a parfaitement raison. Je veux une machine avec deux poumons, pas avec un seul...



J'espère que le modèle d'entrée de gamme ne sera pas proposer qu'avec un disque dur de 250go (même si ça risque d'être le cas). C'est vraiment trop juste, et à plus de 1000 euros on pourrait quand même avoir du 500go d'office !

Le pire c'est que quant on change le disque en config personnalisé, on repaie l'équivalent d'un disque entier ! (au lieu de payer la différence de prix entre un 250 et un 500 par exemple) A ce prix là Apple pourrait nous envoyer le disque d'origine nu dans la boîte en plus (parce qu'il est toujours compris dans le prix de base)


----------



## kerflous (22 Février 2010)

du 500go d'office, on peut se toucher je crois. 250 ca serait déjà un progrès


----------



## rizoto (22 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Le pire c'est que quant on change le disque en config personnalisé, on repaie l'équivalent d'un disque entier ! (au lieu de payer la différence de prix entre un 250 et un 500 par exemple) A ce prix là Apple pourrait nous envoyer le disque d'origine nu dans la boîte en plus (parce qu'il est toujours compris dans le prix de base)



les options complexifient les flux logistiques. normal de payer plus cher pour avoir un produit presque sur mesure


----------



## v4lium (22 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Le pire c'est que quant on change le disque en config personnalisé, on repaie l'équivalent d'un disque entier ! (au lieu de payer la différence de prix entre un 250 et un 500 par exemple) A ce prix là Apple pourrait nous envoyer le disque d'origine nu dans la boîte en plus (parce qu'il est toujours compris dans le prix de base)


 
Je vais surement dire une connerie, mais si je comprends bien ta logique, pourquoi ne pas acheter le modèle avec le disque le plus faible, le moins de RAM, et de faire l'upgrade soi même ?


----------



## dambo (22 Février 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> les options complexifient les flux logistiques. normal de payer plus cher pour avoir un produit presque sur mesure



Oui ... 180 euros pour changer un un 160go en 500go ! 
Dell sait le faire pour 80 euros ! Bizarre ...

Apple :
Changement de 160 à 500 : 180 euros
Changement de 250 à 500 : 134 euros 
La différence de prix entre un 250 et un 500 est de l'ordre de 30/40 euros environ ! Tu vas me faire croire que ça coute 100 euros à Apple de complexifier son flux logistique alors que le coût pour dell du changement + du disque n'est que de 80 euros ?

Apple nous prend pour des cons ... je pense qu'il faut pas chercher plus loin sur ce coup là :mouais:

ps : je viens de trouver mieux, Sony facture 30 euros le passage d'un 320 à un 500 (sur un ordinateur de base à 650 euros avec i5 et 3go de ram).
Apple facture le même changement à 90 euros (soit le triple) (sur un ordinateur à 1799 euros à base de C2D)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h23 ----------




v4lium a dit:


> Je vais surement dire une connerie, mais si je comprends bien ta logique, pourquoi ne pas acheter le modèle avec le disque le plus faible, le moins de RAM, et de faire l'upgrade soi même ?



Avec la logique d'Apple, c'est evidemment ce qu'il faut faire ! ça revient moins chère, et on recupère un disque en prime ! 

C'est le seul constructeur à proposer une telle aberration


----------



## pumauer (22 Février 2010)

Touny29 a dit:


> Il est vraiment temps de faire cette mise à jour car quand je vois ça  il y a quelque chose d'énorme à faire niveau config !



Y aura à peu près ça. A peu près au même prix. Mais bon, trop cher pour un portable, d'après moi.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h29 ----------




dambo a dit:


> J'espère que le modèle d'entrée de gamme ne sera pas proposer qu'avec un disque dur de 250go (même si ça risque d'être le cas). C'est vraiment trop juste, et à plus de 1000 euros on pourrait quand même avoir du 500go d'office !
> 
> Le pire c'est que quant on change le disque en config personnalisé, on repaie l'équivalent d'un disque entier ! (au lieu de payer la différence de prix entre un 250 et un 500 par exemple) A ce prix là Apple pourrait nous envoyer le disque d'origine nu dans la boîte en plus (parce qu'il est toujours compris dans le prix de base)



Ouais, mais en même temps ils ont toujours fait ça, y a qu'à voir ce qu'ils font depuis des années. Le MB par exemple :80, 120, 160, 250. En général, le modèle qui suit passe un cran au-dessus. Le premier modèle de MBP aura peut-être 320, mais ça m'étonnerait. 160 actuellement; 250 pour la prochaine étape, dans six mois 320 et ainsi de suite. Sauf s'il y a un nouveau modèle. Alors on repart à zéro : 80, 120 etc (voir le MBA, par exemple).


----------



## divoli (22 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Apple nous prend pour des cons ... je pense qu'il faut pas chercher plus loin sur ce coup là :mouais:



Oui, je pense aussi la même chose. La "complexification" n'est qu'un prétexte, en réalité Apple se fait un maximum de fric sur le hardware, même à ce niveau là.

Comme ne proposer une garantie de base de seulement 12 mois, sur des ordis valant aux alentours de 2000 euros voire bien plus. Apple se fait un maximum de fric sur le dos de ses clients, en reportant au maximum les risques sur eux, qui doivent compenser soit via un Applecare soit en assumant eux-même le prix des réparations. Un vrai scandale, dans un contexte où la qualité du matériel informatique baisse beaucoup plus vite que les prix eux-même.


----------



## Touny29 (22 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Y aura à peu près ça. A peu près au même prix. Mais bon, trop cher pour un portable, d'après moi.



Ouais ben j'attend de voir ça alors ! 

Parce que 8GO de ram, Hdmi, écran full HD anti-reflets, graveur blu-ray et une CG avec 1GO pour 1700&#8364; je ne crois non !


----------



## Fil de Brume (22 Février 2010)

v4lium a dit:


> Je vais surement dire une connerie, mais si je comprends bien ta logique, pourquoi ne pas acheter le modèle avec le disque le plus faible, le moins de RAM, et de faire l'upgrade soi même ?


Perso, je suis d'accord.

Pour ma part sur mon iMac j'ai rajouté moi même la RAM supplémentaire, j'ai pris de la dane elec, sur macway, elle m'a coûté quatre fois moins cher que si j'avais pris la RAM Apple, et depuis 2006 elle fonctionne toujours sans souci. Faut juste prendre de la marque, pas un truc batard.

D'autant que si je ne me trompe pas, changer le disque dur ne casse pas la garantie. Pour ma part je ne pense pas prendre les options d'augmentation de la mémoire, ni du disque, mais plutôt faire l'opération moi même.

Par contre attention, tu parles de "modèle" avec disque le plus faible et moins de RAM, mais là non je ne suis pas d'accord, car d'un modèle à l'autre il y a aussi le processeur qui change, et ça tu ne le changes pas toi même.

Donc en fait prendre le modèle qui te plaît, en fonction du CPU, de la carte graphique, de l'écran, mais ne pas prendre les options de changement de DD ou RAM, le faire soi même. Ca revient bien moins cher. Et le DD en plus, tu le met dans un boitier externe et ça te fait un stockage supplémentaire.

Sinon, perso, dans les ordinateurs PC portables de la mort qui tue, moi j'avais plutôt repéré ça ^^
http://fr.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=IZcXRDuKvulUEyha

Super perfs, et fournis avec kit 3D, bref un chouette ordi pour les jeux, et au prix d'un MBP 15" haut de gamme ^^

J'ai failli me prendre ça, avec un dual boot windows/linux, mais au final je n'ai pu me résoudre à abandonner Mac OS X, j'avais peur de trop me prendre la tête sous linux, surtout que je fais du montage vidéo, que j'ai FCE 3.5, et que le montage vidéo sous linux c'est pas encore ça... et donc je vais me contenter de la PS3 pour jouer, mon ordinateur me servant pour le reste 

Quoique... je m'éclate bien, et ma femme encore plus, avec warblade sur Mac, on est des vieux ^^ et des fans de deluxe galaga ^^


----------



## pumauer (22 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Oui, je pense aussi la même chose. La "complexification" n'est qu'un prétexte, en réalité Apple se fait un maximum de fric sur le hardware, même à ce niveau là.
> 
> Comme ne proposer une garantie de base de seulement 12 mois, sur des ordis valant aux alentours de 2000 euros voire bien plus. Apple se fait un maximum de fric sur le dos de ses clients, en reportant au maximum les risques sur eux, qui doivent compenser soit via un Applecare soit en assumant eux-même le prix des réparations. Un vrai scandale, dans un contexte où la qualité du matériel informatique baisse beaucoup plus vite que les prix eux-même.



Pas d'accord. Elle ne prend pas ses clients pour des cons, ou du moins pas plus qu'un autre commerçant. J'ai eu plus la sensation d'avoir été pris pour un con quand j'étais sur Pc...
Je rappelle qu'Apple, malgré le tintouin autour de cette boîte, est une petite boîte qui a une part de marché ridicule sur le marché des ordinateurs. Donc, qu'est-ce qu'on fait dans ce contexte? On essaie de faire du fric! Et comment faire du fric? En faisant comme ils font. Pas de bénéfices, pas de vie pour l'entreprise. Sans parler des investissements nécessaires. Sans ces marges, sans les économies mesquines qu'ils font et que tout le monde connaît, pas de nouveaux Mac, pas d'Ihone, pas de baisse de prix des Mac, comme ce fut le cas dernièrement, pas de recherche pour l'innovation.  Ils respirent vraiment en fait depuis l'Iphone et peut-être encore plus avec l'Ipad. 
Si vous voulez encore avoir des Mac, il faut accepter de leur donner du fric. C'est pas une boîte à 5% de marché qui va casser les prix. Faut pas rêver.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h45 ----------




Touny29 a dit:


> Ouais ben j'attend de voir ça alors !
> 
> Parce que 8GO de ram, Hdmi, écran full HD anti-reflets, graveur blu-ray et une CG avec 1GO pour 1700 je ne crois non !



Pas tout, en effet. Je ne pensais pas au BRn par exemple.


----------



## Touny29 (22 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Pas tout, en effet. Je ne pensais pas au BRn par exemple.



Et c'est bien dommage d'ailleur qu'il n'y est pas tous ça pour 1700


----------



## pumauer (22 Février 2010)

Touny29 a dit:


> Et c'est bien dommage d'ailleur qu'il n'y est pas tous ça pour 1700



Ben alors tu sais ce qu'il te reste à faire...


----------



## Sylow (22 Février 2010)

Il n'y a pas que les disque dur c'est 75% de l'applestore qui est trop chere. Quand je vois l'ensemble 51 logitech 5.1 a 400 euros alors qu'il fait 240euros sur le net. Déjà qu'on ne trouve plus d'apple remonte lors de l'achat d'un mac y compris les modèle Pro...

Enfinb on ca fonctionne car on achète toujours apple ! Les plus bête c'est nous d'un côté, business is business


----------



## Touny29 (22 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Ben alors tu sais ce qu'il te reste à faire...



Oui attendre encore et encore  je ne vais tout de même pas cracker si près du but !


----------



## pumauer (22 Février 2010)

Enfin bon, on sait pas, hein...En même temps, pourquoi pas. Si Jobs veut, comme il l'a laissé entendre, passer au niveau supérieur pour les Mac, pourquoi pas. Ce serait la surprise! Peut-être que maintenant ils ont les moyens de faire très mal. Faut voir...


----------



## divoli (22 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Si vous voulez encore avoir des Mac, il faut accepter de leur donner du fric. C'est pas une boîte à 5% de marché qui va casser les prix. Faut pas rêver.



Faut pas faire croire qu'Apple est une toute entreprise qui vivote. Son modèle économique lui a fait accumuler des montagnes de pognon dont elle ne sait plus que faire, elle est presque aussi riche que MS, aussi riche que Dell et HP réunies.

Qu'elle fasse des bénéfices, OK, ils sont d'ailleurs énormes. Mais perso, en tant que consommateur, j'aimerais bien que cela aille un peu plus dans les deux sens, et qu'elle lève un peu le pied, notamment ne plus voir des gens qui ont acheté un MBP 2000 euros, dont la CM claque au bout de 15 mois, et qu'elle envoie promener parce qu'ils n'ont pas pris d'Applecare (qui par ailleurs vaut également une fortune). 

Apple est exigeante avec ses tarifs, et les clients ont le droit à être exigeant en retour. Quand je vois la politique d'Apple, avec du matos qui est de moins en moins en adéquation avec les tarifs pratiqués, oui, clairement, Apple a trop tendance à se gaver et à prendre ses clients pour des CB bien grasses.

Et il ne faut pas faire croire aux gens qu'elle ne pourrait plus innover si elle levait un peu le pied au niveau des marges.

Depuis quelques années, ça va de moins en moins dans les deux sens, au fur et à mesure de la dérive financière d'Apple, puisqu'il s'agit clairement d'une dérive financière.


----------



## pumauer (22 Février 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Il n'y a pas que les disque dur c'est 75% de l'applestore qui est trop chere. Quand je vois l'ensemble 51 logitech 5.1 a 400 euros alors qu'il fait 240euros sur le net. Déjà qu'on ne trouve plus d'apple remonte lors de l'achat d'un mac y compris les modèle Pro...
> 
> Enfinb on ca fonctionne car on achète toujours apple ! Les plus bête c'est nous d'un côté, business is business



Exactement. Business is business. Ce que certains semblent toujours oublier. Apple n'est pas une association bénévole! Elle doit faire du fric, elle a des comptes à rendre, elle doit innover, investir, tout ça sur une faible marge, tout de même. Ça a un côté fun, comme ça, Jobs en basket et tout, mais bon, y a des couperets partout dans ce milieu, c'est terrifiant. 
Ça ira mieux quand ils tiendront totalement la téléphonie, la presse, le cinéma, la musique! Et quand les Mac représenteront 90% du marché des ordinateurs! Pas pour demain, mais sait-on jamais...


----------



## dambo (22 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Si vous voulez encore avoir des Mac, il faut accepter de leur donner du fric. C'est pas une boîte à 5% de marché qui va casser les prix. Faut pas rêver.


Ah ok !
Tu connais toshiba ? Ils sont 5,3% de part de marché au niveau de l'informatique (chiffre fin 2009)
Ils nous proposent pour 699 euros :
- Core I5 2.26
- 4go de RAM
- *5OO*go de disque dur
- Carte graphique dédiée 412mo
- un lecteur de carte 4 en 1

Alors certes il n'y a pas la finesse et le trackpad ... mais la machine est quand même 1100 euros moins chère de celle qu'elle peut concurrencer en ce moment chez Apple !

Je suis 100% d'accord avec divoli sur coup là, Apple nous pompe littéralement du fric ! Essaie simplement de justifier un adaptateur vidéo (morceau de plastique) à 29 euros pour voir ? :love:


----------



## iZiDoR (22 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Exact. Mais ce sera pas le cas d'Apple. Apple est tout de même une toute petite boîte, qui brille beaucoup en ce moment c'est vrai, mais avec des parts de marché ridicule pour les ordis.



Ben oui... J'aurais même ajouté qu'Apple est une PME....:sleep:


----------



## pumauer (22 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Faut pas faire croire qu'Apple est une toute entreprise qui vivote. Son modèle économique lui a fait accumuler des montagnes de pognon dont elle ne sait plus que faire, elle est presque aussi riche que MS, aussi riche que Dell et HP réunies.
> 
> Qu'elle fasse des bénéfices, OK, ils sont d'ailleurs énormes. Mais perso, en tant que consommateur, j'aimerais bien que cela aille un peu plus que dans les deux sens, et qu'elle lève un peu le pied, notamment ne plus voir des gens qui ont acheté un MBP 2000 euros, dont la CM claque au bout de 15 mois, et qu'elle envoie promener parce qu'ils n'ont pas pris d'Applecare (qui par ailleurs vaut également une fortune).
> 
> ...



Ouais mais en même temps c'est jamais gagné pour Apple. Ils connaissent leur histoire. Sans Microsoft, à une époque, c'était cuit, d'ailleurs, et bien cuit.
Et puis, quoi, m'enfin, ils ont fait des efforts : baisse des prix sur les portables, les Imac, de l'Apple Care aussi, il me semble; un MB à 900 euros, Ipad à partir de 500, c'est pas si mal. Ça suffit pas, d'accord. Mais faut pas oublier non plus qu'Apple s'adresse quand même encore aux gens dont la perte de 2000 euros ne pose aucun souci particulier. 
Et puis bon, quoi, une voiture c'est bien plus cher, par exemple, et le foutage de gueule est dans ce domaine-là quasiment mystique! Des bagnoles à 20 000 euros qui valent rien et se dévaluent à la vitesse de la lumière, c'est pas mieux. En plus, avec une voiture, tu fais pas grand-chose, tandis qu'avec un Mac...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h11 ----------




dambo a dit:


> Ah ok !
> Tu connais toshiba ? Ils sont 5,3% de part de marché au niveau de l'informatique (chiffre fin 2009)
> Ils nous proposent pour 699 euros :
> - Core I5 2.26
> ...



ll est beau.:love:


----------



## divoli (22 Février 2010)

Je suis toujours abasourdi de voir des utilisateurs prêts à subventionner (je ne vois pas qu'elle autre verbe utiliser) une multinationale, pour qu'elle puisse leur vendre des produits qui seront encore et toujours plus chers. J'ai du mal à comprendre.

Vous raisonnez comme cela avec toutes les multinationales et tous les produits de la vie courante, et juste avec Apple ?


----------



## pumauer (22 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Ah ok !
> Tu connais toshiba ? Ils sont 5,3% de part de marché au niveau de l'informatique (chiffre fin 2009)
> Ils nous proposent pour 699 euros :
> - Core I5 2.26
> ...



1100 euros, mais qu'est-ce que c'est encore aujourd'hui...1100 euros...Bon, plus sérieusement, je sais que c'est tentant de voir en face. Surtout si on pense à la ram et au HDD. C'est clair. Mais je n'ai pas envie d'aller en face, parce que je connais. J'en ai eu un, de Toshiba, d'ailleurs. Je ne veux pas revenir à l'âge de pierre de l'informatique. Parce qu'il suffit d'ouvrir une de leur machine, et tout est clair, tout de suite, et on sait pourquoi on est sur Mac.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h18 ----------




divoli a dit:


> Je suis toujours abasourdi de voir des utilisateurs prêts à subventionner (je ne vois pas qu'elle autre verbe utiliser) une multinationale, pour qu'elle puisse leur vendre des produits qui seront encore et toujours plus chers. J'ai du mal à comprendre.
> 
> Vous raisonnez comme cela avec toutes les multinationales et tous les produits de la vie courante, et juste avec Apple ?



Ah non non non, juste pour Apple! Juste pour Apple! Faut pas pousser non plus, hein...


----------



## Sylow (22 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Je suis toujours abasourdi de voir des utilisateurs prêts à subventionner (je ne vois pas qu'elle autre verbe utiliser) une multinationale, pour qu'elle puisse leur vendre des produits qui seront encore et toujours plus chers. J'ai du mal à comprendre.
> 
> Vous raisonnez comme cela avec toutes les multinationales et tous les produits de la vie courante, et juste avec Apple ?



je ne cautionne pas non plus c'est pour ca que je n'achete jamais rien de l'applestore , quand je le fais je regarde si c'est le meme prix ailleur.

Est-ce que quelqu'un a eu une des bon d'achats ou des codes promotionel  pour avoir été un bon client depuis X année ?


----------



## divoli (22 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Et puis, quoi, m'enfin, ils ont fait des efforts : baisse des prix sur les portables, les Imac, de l'Apple Care aussi, il me semble;



Ce n'est PAS qu'une question de prix. C'est surtout un problème d'ADEQUATION entre le prix et le matos proposé.

Je veux bien payer 2000 euros, mais à condition d'en avoir pour mon argent, et d'avoir un matos qui corresponde plus à celui que l'on trouve sur PC à ce prix là, notamment au niveau de l'équipement. 

Depuis quelques années, certes les prix ont baissé, mais la qualité et l'équipement beaucoup plus. Grand amateur de portables, j'estime que les Mac sont de 15 % plus chers que leurs équivalents PC (et j'ai du me résigner à le reconnaitre depuis une année ou deux, après l'avoir constaté depuis quelques années). Et c'est sur ce surcout qu'Apple s'enrichit d'une manière considérable. 

Si je n'appréciais pas Mac OS X et tout l'environnement logiciel, j'aurais déjà arrêté cette plaisanterie, sauf que ce n'est pas le cas. Raison pour laquelle, c'est quand même dingue d'en arriver là, j'ai tendance à soutenir les cloneurs en Europe. Pas par défiance par rapport à Apple, mais parce que je trouve qu'elle commence sérieusement à pousser le bouchon un peu loin. J'ai horreur d'être pris pour un pigeon.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Février 2010)

La masturbation est une pratique sexuelle, consistant à provoquer le plaisir sexuel par la stimulation des parties génitales ou dautres zones érogènes, à laide des mains ou dobjets, tels des godemichets ou autres jouets sexuels.

La masturbation est pratiquée par quasiment tous les mammifères, mais surtout par tous les primates. Chez lêtre humain, lattitude sociale envers lautoérotisme change suivant les époques et suivant les cultures. En Occident, la masturbation a été particulièrement réprimée du XVIIIe au début du XXe siècle. Aujourdhui, elle est reconnue comme une activité sexuelle aussi « normale » que les autres.

Les adultes dans les sociétés traditionnelles pratiquent rarement la masturbation. Pour la plupart des peuples, lautostimulation représente une forme inférieure de sexualité. Mais malgré la désapprobation sociale, les hommes et un peu les femmes, se masturbent occasionnellement dans certaines sociétés. Par contre la masturbation est considérée comme naturelle et normale pour les enfants et les adolescents dans la plupart des sociétés. On observe dans ces groupes sociaux que lautostimulation des enfants est graduellement remplacée au cours du développement par dautres activités sexuelles. Cette pratique semble être relativement ancienne du fait quon en trouve des traces dans des cultures précolombiennes. Dans de nombreuses cultures, comme chez les Hopi en Arizona, les Wogeno en Océanie, les Dahomeans et les Namu en Afrique, la masturbation solitaire et entre garçons est encouragée.

*On qualifie parfois de masturbation intellectuelle une activité de lesprit quon ne considère pas comme féconde (le choix de ce terme découle donc de raisons évidentes) soit en réalisations, soit en idées nouvelles. Le terme possède actuellement une connotation péjorative qui doit sans doute plus à quelque mépris de lactivité intellectuelle non « rentable » (et qui tourne en quelque sorte à vide) quaux anciens interdits sexuels.* À côté de cette expression désignant un travail intense mais inutile, une série dexpressions renvoient carrément à linaction et à la paresse : « être un branleur », « peigner la girafe », « moucher le cyclope » Mais inversement, dans un langage extrêmement vulgaire, le verbe « branler » devient  à linstar du verbe « foutre », qui désigne laccouplement  un synonyme du verbe « faire » : « sen foutre » / « sen branler » ; « ne rien en avoir à faire / à foutre / à branler » ; « ne rien faire / foutre / branler »

La masturbation en groupe est pratiquée par deux individus minimum que ce soit dans un cadre hétérosexuel et/ou homosexuel.

...


----------



## dambo (22 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> 1100 euros, mais qu'est-ce que c'est encore aujourd'hui...1100 euros...Bon, plus sérieusement, je sais que c'est tentant de voir en face. Surtout si on pense à la ram et au HDD. C'est clair. Mais je n'ai pas envie d'aller en face, parce que je connais. J'en ai eu un, de Toshiba, d'ailleurs. Je ne veux pas revenir à l'âge de pierre de l'informatique. Parce qu'il suffit d'ouvrir une de leur machine, et tout est clair, tout de suite, et on sait pourquoi on est sur Mac.


Tu marques un point 
Dans le même genre qu'Apple, Lenovo fait de superbe machine avec les ThinkPad (mais également très chère)



pumauer a dit:


> Mais faut pas oublier non plus qu'Apple s'adresse quand même encore aux gens dont la perte de 2000 euros ne pose aucun souci particulier.
> Et puis bon, quoi, une voiture c'est bien plus cher, par exemple, et le foutage de gueule est dans ce domaine-là quasiment mystique! Des bagnoles à 20 000 euros qui valent rien et se dévaluent à la vitesse de la lumière, c'est pas mieux.


Nous n'avons pas dit que c'était mieux pour les bagnoles :rateau:
Mais il est rare de trouver une voiture à 30 000 euros deux fois puissante (moteur) qu'une voiture à 15 000 
Toutefois je reste toujours aussi perplexe quand je vois le prix des voitures ! Pourvu que la mienne tienne encore longtemps :rose:

Et puis je ne suis pas prêt à mettre 2000 euros dans un Mac :
1. 2000 euros dans un ordi pour un particulier (pas d'usage pro), ça sert vraiment à rien
2. Je ne les ai pas, tout simplement !
3. Si je les avais, ça me ferait mal, et je ne serai absolument pas prêt à les dépenser


----------



## Wicket88 (22 Février 2010)

Bonjour,
Je compte investir dans un MBP très rapidement et j'aimerais savoir où cela en est pour la sortie des derniers modèles.
Quelqu'un pourrait-il me tenir au courant des dernières news?
Merci d'avance!


----------



## -oldmac- (22 Février 2010)

Cool, ça doit être le seul fil ou on pzeut dirte que Apple nous prend pour des pigeons sans se faire ejecter direct par les mac Addict. Je prends l'exemple d'un ami, en 2005 il achète un iMac G5 à 1600&#8364;, 4 ans après carte mère morte, 700&#8364; pour réparer  La fiabilité n'existe plus aujourd'hui. Maintenant ce qui me choc aller sur la page des MBP sur apple et aller sur respect de l'environnement et la il dise que un produit est calculé pour un cycle de vie de 3-4 ans, le MBP entry model est à 1149&#8364;, ce prix pour 3-4 ans ? (sachant qu'il conçoivent les composant pour qu'il tombe en panne dans cette période) c'est inadmissible, même si je vais en acheter un, car j'en ai un réel besoin, mais si la CM claque après 4 ans ... adieux Apple. Si vous voulez plus d'info, j'ai analysé la CM du G5 et c'était obliger que ça tombe en panne ... (c'est le 2G donc c'est pas les condos HS)

Fin bref je m'écarte tout ça pour dire j'adore Apple mais je déteste leur politique commerciale ... tout ça pour qu'on renouvelle notre achat ...

Pour les mac Addict : La prière de Steve Jobs ( ou iPapy ) http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x59vkb_prière-steve-jobs-parodie_fun


----------



## pumauer (22 Février 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> je ne cautionne pas non plus c'est pour ca que je n'achete jamais rien de l'applestore , quand je le fais je regarde si c'est le meme prix ailleur.
> 
> Est-ce que quelqu'un a eu une des bon d'achats ou des codes promotionel  pour avoir été un bon client depuis X année ?



Ah ouais. Et chez Renault, t'as des codes promotionnels, et chez Orange, t'en as? Et chez Toshiba? Le "client depuis X années"...Dans beaucoup de domaine, c'est ballon.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h38 ----------




Wicket88 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je compte investir dans un MBP très rapidement et j'aimerais savoir où cela en est pour la sortie des derniers modèles.
> Quelqu'un pourrait-il me tenir au courant des dernières news?
> Merci d'avance!



La question qui tue.


----------



## Sylow (22 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Tu marques un point
> Dans le même genre qu'Apple, Lenovo fait de superbe machine avec les ThinkPad (mais également très chère)
> 
> 
> ...



je suis d'accord avec toi c'est pour ca que je compte peut etre vendre mon MBP 17 pour un macbook blanc  + un écran externe pour garder ma mobilité. A l'époque j'avais une tres bonne offre sur les mabcook pro et j'en avais l'utilité mais plus aujourd'hui, disons beaucoup moins souvent ! 

Apres mes 2 cambriolages (1 macbook, un MBA et un PC volés) je me suis fait plaisir avec ce MBP 17 !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h41 ----------




pumauer a dit:


> Ah ouais. Et chez Renault, t'as des codes promotionnels, et chez Orange, t'en as? Et chez Toshiba? Le "client depuis X années"...Dans beaucoup de domaine, c'est ballon.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h38 ----------
> 
> ...




Bah chez ORANGE quand tu es bon client tu as des réduction, tu peux négocier ! Tu leur dit que tu es pret à aller chez SFR ou bouygue  et il te font un prix, chez renault pareil enfin comme chez tout bon commercant quoi ! Apple ils sont radin ! Quand ils m'ont changé mon dique dur celui ci n'est garantie QUE 3 MOIS ! alors que la garantie de tout disque dur est d'UN AN ! Va trouver la logique commercial pour les clients ..


----------



## Choan (22 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Ah ok !
> Tu connais toshiba ? Ils sont 5,3% de part de marché au niveau de  l'informatique (chiffre fin 2009)
> Ils nous proposent pour 699 euros :
> - Core I5 2.26
> ...





divoli a dit:


> Je suis toujours abasourdi de voir des utilisateurs prêts à subventionner (je ne vois pas qu'elle autre verbe utiliser) une multinationale, pour qu'elle puisse leur vendre des produits qui seront encore et toujours plus chers. J'ai du mal à comprendre.
> 
> Vous raisonnez comme cela avec toutes les multinationales et tous les produits de la vie courante, et juste avec Apple ?




pourquoi payer un tabouret designer par starck 1500&#8364; alors qu'on trouve des tabouret ikéa à 50&#8364; ?


----------



## pumauer (22 Février 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Cool, ça doit être le seul fil ou on pzeut dirte que Apple nous prend pour des pigeons sans se faire ejecter direct par les mac Addict. Je prends l'exemple d'un ami, en 2005 il achète un iMac G5 à 1600, 4 ans après carte mère morte, 700 pour réparer  La fiabilité n'existe plus aujourd'hui. Maintenant ce qui me choc aller sur la page des MBP sur apple et aller sur respect de l'environnement et la il dise que un produit est calculé pour un cycle de vie de 3-4 ans, le MBP entry model est à 1149, ce prix pour 3-4 ans ? (sachant qu'il conçoivent les composant pour qu'il tombe en panne dans cette période) c'est inadmissible, même si je vais en acheter un, car j'en ai un réel besoin, mais si la CM claque après 4 ans ... adieux Apple. Si vous voulez plus d'info, j'ai analysé la CM du G5 et c'était obliger que ça tombe en panne ... (c'est le 2G donc c'est pas les condos HS)
> 
> Fin bref je m'écarte tout ça pour dire j'adore Apple mais je déteste leur politique commerciale ... tout ça pour qu'on renouvelle notre achat ...
> 
> Pour les mac Addict : La prière de Steve Jobs ( ou iPapy ) http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x59vkb_prière-steve-jobs-parodie_fun



Ouais, on sent que ça dérive vers un match Mac/PC. Pas bon! Mais c'est toujours un signe...D'autant plus que c'est aussi une question d'expérience personnelle. A une époque, par exemple, j'avais un HP (1Go, HDD160), un Toshiba (2go, HDD320), un PB 12" que j'ai toujours d'ailleurs (768go, HDD80) et mon MB que j'ai toujours aussi (2Go, HDD80). Le PB datait de 2005, le Toshiba de 2007. Et ça tournait mieux sur le PB avec 768 de ram que sur le Toshi. Comme quoi...Une machine c'est un tout. Surtout chez Apple. 
T'adore Apple, mais pas leur politique commerciale. On en est tous plus ou moins là. Mais sans cette politique commerciale, où serait Apple? Encore rachetée par Microsoft?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h50 ----------




Choan a dit:


> pourquoi payer un tabouret designer par starck 1500 alors qu'on trouve des tabouret ikéa à 50 ?



Parce que certains ne voient pas la différence entre 50 et 1500 euros. C'est aussi simple que ça. Tu n'as peut-être jamais connu de gens comme ça, mais y en a!


----------



## Jol666 (22 Février 2010)

Pour en revenir au macbook pro et aux diverses configs, ce que je trouve dommage, c'est d'"imposer" le "pro" pour avoir un écran plus grand.
Je m'explique : ma copine a un macbook blanc (les derniers avant la sortie du macbook unibody) et les performances me suffisent amplement pour l'usage que je fais d'un ordinateur (internet, bureautique, itunes, iphoto et un peu de photoshop).
Par contre, j'aimerais un écran plus grand que 13", étant habitué à mon vieil imac 17" ; et en fait, pour avoir un 15", je suis obligé de passer à un MBP, qui coûte en version de base 700 euros de plus.
Alors, certes Apple est positionné sur du haut de gamme (surtout en termes de prix il faut le reconnaître ), mais je déplore le fait de ne pas avoir de 15" d'"appel".


----------



## Choan (22 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Parce que certains ne voient pas la différence entre 50 et 1500 euros. C'est aussi simple que ça. Tu n'as peut-être jamais connu de gens comme ça, mais y en a!



dans ce cas ces gens n'ont pas à se plaindre du prix du tabouret starck


----------



## Sylow (22 Février 2010)

Jol666 a dit:


> Pour en revenir au macbook pro et aux diverses configs, ce que je trouve dommage, c'est d'"imposer" le "pro" pour avoir un écran plus grand.
> Je m'explique : ma copine a un macbook blanc (les derniers avant la sortie du macbook unibody) et les performances me suffisent amplement pour l'usage que je fais d'un ordinateur (internet, bureautique, itunes, iphoto et un peu de photoshop).
> Par contre, j'aimerais un écran plus grand que 13", étant habitué à mon vieil imac 17" ; et en fait, pour avoir un 15", je suis obligé de passer à un MBP, qui coûte en version de base 700 euros de plus.
> Alors, certes Apple est positionné sur du haut de gamme (surtout en termes de prix il faut le reconnaître ), mais je déplore le fait de ne pas avoir de 15" d'"appel".



je suis complètement d'accord, moi je verrai 13 et 15" pour mes macbook et 15 et 17 pour macbook pro !


----------



## divoli (22 Février 2010)

Choan a dit:


> pourquoi payer un tabouret designer par starck 1500&#8364; alors qu'on trouve des tabouret ikéa à 50&#8364; ?



Sauf que Apple a tendance à vendre des tabouret ikéa à 1500 euros, pour reprendre ton analogie.


----------



## pumauer (22 Février 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> je suis d'accord avec toi c'est pour ca que je compte peut etre vendre mon MBP 17 pour un macbook blanc  + un écran externe pour garder ma mobilité. A l'époque j'avais une tres bonne offre sur les mabcook pro et j'en avais l'utilité mais plus aujourd'hui, disons beaucoup moins souvent !
> 
> Apres mes 2 cambriolages (1 macbook, un MBA et un PC volés) je me suis fait plaisir avec ce MBP 17 !
> 
> ...



Ouais, les points chez Orange, tout ça...Bon, pourquoi pas...Ça n'a pas empêché qu'à une époque je n'ai pas pu prendre l'Iphone parce que le prix qui tuait (150 euros au lieu de 500) c'était pour ...les nouveaux clients. Eh ouais! Comme quoi! Renault, non, là non. Ils ne font jamais de ristourne en vain! 
La garantie, d'accord. Un super exemple, qui fera pleurer tout le monde : y a un Sony chez LDLC, 13,3", tout ce qu'il faut dessus, même le clavier rétro-éclairé, pour environ 1200 euros et...2 ans de garantie! :hein:


----------



## Sylow (22 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Sauf que Apple a tendance à vendre des tabouret ikea à 1500 euros, pour reprendre ton analogie.



alors la divoli tu ne pouvais pas mieu répliquer :rateau::rateau:, la vérité tout simplement !


----------



## Paradise (22 Février 2010)

Choan a dit:


> pourquoi payer un tabouret designer par starck 1500 alors qu'on trouve des tabouret ikéa à 50 ?




stark et non starck


----------



## pumauer (22 Février 2010)

Choan a dit:


> dans ce cas ces gens n'ont pas à se plaindre du prix du tabouret starck



Tout à fait! C'est toujours le même principe. Si t'as la tune, t'en as rien à foutre. C'est tout simple. Ceux qui se plaignent, c'est qu'ils sont limite dans le budget. 
Et puis si tu n'as pas de Macbook Pro à 40 ans, en plus de la Rollex, c'est que t'as raté ta vie! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h01 ----------




divoli a dit:


> Sauf que Apple a tendance à vendre des tabouret ikéa à 1500 euros, pour reprendre ton analogie.



Non, là tu pousses un peu, tout de même...
Et le nouveau MBP sera trop génial! Vous allez voir, ça va faire mal, ça va faire très mal, très très mal. On sait pas quand mais ça va faire mal. La concurrence sera à genoux.


----------



## Choan (22 Février 2010)

> _Sauf que Apple a tendance à vendre des  tabouret ikea à 1500 euros, pour reprendre ton analogie._


Non je fait surtout référence au design, indépendamment du contenu de la machine, les produits apple sont des bijoux qui apporte un agrément incroyable à l'utilisation.



Paradise a dit:


> stark et non starck



euh ?! . :mouais:  

+1 pumauer ^^.


----------



## pumauer (22 Février 2010)

Ben ouais, ça va faire très mal. Jobs l'a laissé entendre! Vitesse supérieure! Ça va cogner! Et comment! Full HD! HDMI! Ram de dingue! HDD de fou! USB 3! Nouvelles résolutions! i5! i7! i9! Dalles mates!
Euh...non, pas dalles mates.


----------



## Alex666 (22 Février 2010)

Tout cela ne nous dit pas quand va sortir ce satané MBP... et dire que j'ai annulé mon achat il y a maintenant 10jours :sick:

et puis a force de vous lire t'as tellement l'impression de te faire faire que je me demande si je vais pas repasser sur pc portable + imac des familles :rateau:

ce qu'il est bon d'attendre pour cramer son fric !


----------



## divoli (22 Février 2010)

Choan a dit:


> Non je fait surtout référence au design, indépendamment du contenu de la machine, les produits apple sont des bijoux qui apporte un agrément incroyable à l'utilisation.


Le design ne peut pas à lui seul justifier des tarifs aussi élevés, d'autant que l'appréciation du design est très subjective (il y en a quand même pas mal, notamment chez les fanboys, dont l'appréciation du design dépend essentiellement de la présence ou de l'absence de la pomme lumineuse qui est adossée à la coque).

Mais bon, à des utilisateurs qui voient leur superdrive claquer, ou leur CM, ou la prise magsafe qui part en ruine au niveau du connecteur, j'en passe et des meilleurs, qui ont autant de m*rdes avec un MBP à 2000 euros qu'avec un PC à 500 euros à l'hypermarché du coin, le tout peu de temps après la fin de la garantie, va leur parler du design, ça leur fera une belle jambe. 

Va expliquer également ça aux membres un peu exigeants (on ne rie pas) qui ont acheté un iMac 27", et qui continuent au bout de 3 mois à avoir un écran un peu jaune et des fuites de luminosité importantes, qui ne peuvent pas introduire un CD sans qu'il ne ressorte rayé, qui en sont à leur quatrième échange, (etc...), qu'ils devraient être contents du design.

C'est clair que le design, c'est important, c'est même fondamental. C'est d'ailleurs la principale motivation quand on achète un ordi: le design. C'est tout de suite visible, comme ça on a moins à réfléchir concernant tout le reste.


----------



## dambo (22 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Ben ouais, ça va faire très mal. Jobs l'a laissé entendre! Vitesse supérieure! Ça va cogner! Et comment! Full HD! HDMI! Ram de dingue! HDD de fou! USB 3! Nouvelles résolutions! i5! i7! i9! Dalles mates!
> Euh...non, pas dalles mates.


Oui oui, allez on y croit :love:








Tout ce qui m'intéresse là dedans c'est : 
- hautes résolutions
- HDD de fou

la reste je m'en fous, du moment que le processeur est correct (un peu meilleur que les actuels)


----------



## pumauer (22 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Le design ne peut pas à lui seul justifier des tarifs aussi élevés, d'autant que l'appréciation du design est très subjective (il y en a quand même pas mal, notamment chez les fanboys, dont l'appréciation du design dépend essentiellement de la présence ou de l'absence de la pomme lumineuse qui est adossé à la coque).
> 
> Mais bon, à des utilisateurs qui voient leur superdrive claquer, ou leur CM, ou la prise magsafe qui part en ruine au niveau du connecteur, j'en passe et des meilleurs, qui ont autant de merde avec un MBP à 2000 euros qu'avec un PC à 400 à l'hypermarché du coin, le tout peu de temps après la fin de la garantie, va leur parler du design, ça leur fera une belle jambe.
> 
> ...



Ouais. Assez d'accord avec ça, même si on finit tout de même par acheter du Mac...


----------



## Alex666 (22 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> C'est clair que le design, c'est important, c'est même fondamental. C'est d'ailleurs la principale motivation quand on achète un ordi: le design. C'est tout de suite visible, comme ça on a moins à réfléchir concernant tout le reste.




  Çac'est du grand Divoli  même si je pense que le design à permis a Apple de se démarquer et de faire + de ventes sur le grand public, au départ seul quelque utilisateurs avertis avait un mac ou les pros.

en effet même si j'ai eu pas mal de chance avec mes portables, leur durée avant réparation (même légère) à rarement dépassé 3 ans hormis le G4 qui tourne tj mais tellement obsolète...

je bosse bcp avec mon portable et à ce prix la il n'a pas a lâcher, Apple avec ses applecare se la joue low cost à mort, si Apple était sûre de la fiabilité de ses machines la garantie de base serait de 3 ans avec extension sur 6 ans (comme bcp de boite qui construisent du matériel de qualité).


----------



## iZiDoR (22 Février 2010)

Si vous êtes pauvres, inscrivez vous sur clubic et achetez de l'Acer...


----------



## dambo (22 Février 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Si vous êtes pauvres, inscrivez vous sur clubic et achetez de l'Acer...



Acer c'est presque de l'ordi jetable ! Tu sais qu'il tiendra que 18 mois, 24 au plus ! Mais tous les 18 mois .... tu ne mets que 450 euros, pas 1790 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h55 ----------

Voilà finalement je vais me prendre ça :
http://www.cdiscount.com/informatiq...sa-5235e-901g16mn/f-107092308-lxee30y043.html

329 euros, même si je dois en changer tous les ans ... ça fait toujours moins de 1000 euros sur 3 ans, avec une machine toujours neuve :love:

En plus j'ai un écran 15" ! (1599 euros chez Apple) - 329 euros chez Acer ! 
J'ai le même disque dur que celui du MBP à 1149 euros ! 

Aurevoir les amis !


----------



## Sylow (22 Février 2010)

Alex666 a dit:


> Çac'est du grand Divoli  même si je pense que le design à permis a Apple de se démarquer et de faire + de ventes sur le grand public, au départ seul quelque utilisateurs avertis avait un mac ou les pros.
> 
> en effet même si j'ai eu pas mal de chance avec mes portables, leur durée avant réparation (même légère) à rarement dépassé 3 ans hormis le G4 qui tourne tj mais tellement obsolète...
> 
> je bosse bcp avec mon portable et à ce prix la il n'a pas a lâcher, Apple avec ses applecare se la joue low cost à mort, si Apple était sûre de la fiabilité de ses machines la garantie de base serait de 3 ans avec extension sur 6 ans (comme bcp de boite qui construisent du matériel de qualité).



Je pense plutôt qu'apple veut s'en mettre plein les poches tout simplement ! Apple est quand fiable par rapport a ses concurrents.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Aurevoir les amis !





> Ils étaient 10 petits nègres


----------



## Sylow (22 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Acer c'est presque de l'ordi jetable ! Tu sais qu'il tiendra que 18 mois, 24 au plus ! Mais tous les 18 mois .... tu ne mets que 450 euros, pas 1790
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h55 ----------
> 
> ...



ouai mais tu es chez windaube...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Je pense plutôt qu'apple veut s'en mettre plein les poches tout simplement !



 
Vraiment :afraid:


----------



## dambo (22 Février 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> ouai mais tu es chez windaube...



Nan je peux mettre ubuntu ça va tourner nickel  



eseldorm a dit:


>






Bon OK je déconne ... j'attends la MAJ avant de faire mon achat 

Mais j'avoue qu'unbuntu me fait de l'oeil depuis quelques semaines ... pour l'utiliser de temps en temps, je le trouve très simple d'utilisation, et pour certains points, mieux penser que Mac OS X ! Quand je reviens sur Leopard, j'ai l'impression (graphiquement par exemple), de revenir 2 ans en arrière ! Vivement qu'Apple nous sorte 10.7 avec une unification des interfaces et quelques choses d'un peu plus moderne parce que ça commence à vieillir tout ça quand même 

edit : c'est sûr que la synchro Mobile Me, Garage Band, iPhoto me manquerait pas mal si je passais sous ubuntu !


----------



## Fil de Brume (22 Février 2010)

En quoi tu trouves que graphiquement ubuntu est mieux ?
Pour ma part j'ai aussi voulu tester ubuntu, notamment en dual boot sur mon iMac, mais j'avoue préférer l'interface de mon Mac, sans compter que pour le traitement vidéo, linux c'est pas encore terrible... mais j'hésite, j'hésite toujours ^^ car au prix d'un MBP 15" je peux avoir un pc portable de jeu, avec dual boot windows / linux ^^

Ce qui me manquerait aussi beaucoup si je vais sous linux, c'est... mes chansons ITMS pas itunes plus, que je ne pourrais plus lire, par exemple ^^


----------



## pumauer (22 Février 2010)

Bon. Apple relance son bonus écologique. C'est un signe! Mais un signe de quoi? Qu'ils veulent écouler les stocks encore présents pour laisser place aux nouveaux?


----------



## yul_!!! (22 Février 2010)

Non c'est pas ça ! Le signe c'est que dans "écologique" y'a 2 "o" comme dans "Macbook" donc c'est bien pour demain !!!!


----------



## dambo (22 Février 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> En quoi tu trouves que graphiquement ubuntu est mieux ?
> Pour ma part j'ai aussi voulu tester ubuntu, notamment en dual boot sur mon iMac, mais j'avoue préférer l'interface de mon Mac, sans compter que pour le traitement vidéo, linux c'est pas encore terrible... mais j'hésite, j'hésite toujours ^^ car au prix d'un MBP 15" je peux avoir un pc portable de jeu, avec dual boot windows / linux ^^
> 
> Ce qui me manquerait aussi beaucoup si je vais sous linux, c'est... mes chansons ITMS pas itunes plus, que je ne pourrais plus lire, par exemple ^^


Je trouve le lissage bien meilleur et l'interface assez bien pensé.
C'est beaucoup plus personnalisable que Mac OS X sur lequel on ne peut rien faire ! C'est même affligeant ! Ou alors il faut passer par des logiciels tiers, payants pour la plupart !
J'aime aussi le concept du menu "Applications" qui rend accessibles toutes les applications avec un classement (tout est en vrac chez Apple) et surtout le système "Dépôts" qui fonctionne comme une bibliothèque d'applications géantes ! Un genre d'App Store pour ordi ! C'est remarquablement efficace. On trouve le logiciel dont on a besoin, on clique sur obtenir et il se classe tout seul dans le menu applications ... l'installation est encore plus simple que sur Mac OS X ! 

Evidemment Mac OS X reste très fort sur la gestion ultra simplifié du Wifi, la fonction clin d'oeil et la synchro avec Mobile Me.

Cependant les avantages comme Spaces, Exposé ou le dock sont tous disponibles sur Ubuntu ...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Février 2010)

Quelqu'un peut me faire un résumé de toutes les conneries qui viennent d'être écrites.


----------



## pumauer (22 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5400763 a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un peut me faire un résumé de toutes les conneries qui viennent d'être écrites.



Ce serait trop long...


----------



## Sylow (22 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5400763 a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un peut me faire un résumé de toutes les conneries qui viennent d'être écrites.



Les macbooks Pro sortent Mardi !


----------



## pumauer (22 Février 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Les macbooks Pro sortent Mardi !


 
Très drôle...


----------



## dambo (22 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5400763 a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un peut me faire un résumé de toutes les conneries qui viennent d'être écrites.



On a dit que peut-être que c'est pour demain mais que c'était pas sure mais qu'on verrait bien et qu'on aura la réponse demain. Beaucoup espère pour demain mais il n'y a pas beaucoup de rumeurs donc ce sera peut-être la semaine prochaine et peut-être la semaine d'après mais même si c'est pour les semaines prochaines on espère quand même que ce sera pour demain même si on en est pas sûre et qu'il n'y a pas beaucoup de preuves qui nous disent que ce sera demain mais comme on peut pas savoir son se dit que ce sera peut-être demain. De toutes façons on verra bien demain si c'est demain et si c'est pas demain c'est qu'il faudra attendre plus longtemps que demain.

Ca ira comme résumé ? 








--> Je sors


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Février 2010)

Ok. J'avais peur que vous soyez passer à après demain.


----------



## pumauer (22 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> On a dit que peut-être que c'est pour demain mais que c'était pas sure mais qu'on verrait bien et qu'on aura la réponse demain. Beaucoup espère pour demain mais il n'y a pas beaucoup de rumeurs donc ce sera peut-être la semaine prochaine et peut-être la semaine d'après mais même si c'est pour les semaines prochaines on espère quand même que ce sera pour demain même si on en est pas sûre et qu'il n'y a pas beaucoup de preuves qui nous disent que ce sera demain mais comme on peut pas savoir son se dit que ce sera peut-être demain. De toutes façons on verra bien demain si c'est demain et si c'est pas demain c'est qu'il faudra attendre plus longtemps que demain.
> 
> Ca ira comme résumé ?
> 
> ...



Excellent résumé! 
Alors, demain ou pas?


----------



## chris37 (22 Février 2010)

News importante

j'ai hâte d'être a demain  :rateau:


----------



## Rom33 (22 Février 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Les macbooks Pro sortent Mardi !



Excellent!


----------



## Fil de Brume (22 Février 2010)

Le comble de la geekitude, se prendre un MBP, pour le look, et installer linux dessus à la place de Mac OS X 

Histoire de dire qu'on n'a pas choisi mac pour l'OS, mais rien que pour le look ^^


----------



## dambo (22 Février 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Le comble de la geekitude, se prendre un MBP, pour le look, et installer linux dessus à la place de Mac OS X
> 
> Histoire de dire qu'on n'a pas choisi mac pour l'OS, mais rien que pour le look ^^



Effectivement 
Mais pour les linuxiens, les VAIO de chez Sony ne sont pas si moches que ça


----------



## kerflous (22 Février 2010)

> Acer c'est presque de l'ordi jetable ! Tu sais qu'il tiendra que 18  mois, 24 au plus !


et le MBP ? 25 mois ? :love:

ils sont loin d'etre indestructibles d'après ce que j'ai lu ici. Mieux fini ne veux pas dire plus costaud sur le long terme.


----------



## Sylow (22 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> On a dit que peut-être que c'est pour demain mais que c'était pas sure mais qu'on verrait bien et qu'on aura la réponse demain. Beaucoup espère pour demain mais il n'y a pas beaucoup de rumeurs donc ce sera peut-être la semaine prochaine et peut-être la semaine d'après mais même si c'est pour les semaines prochaines on espère quand même que ce sera pour demain même si on en est pas sûre et qu'il n'y a pas beaucoup de preuves qui nous disent que ce sera demain mais comme on peut pas savoir son se dit que ce sera peut-être demain. De toutes façons on verra bien demain si c'est demain et si c'est pas demain c'est qu'il faudra attendre plus longtemps que demain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca ira comme résumé ? 

Je résume :

dite vous tous les jours "on verra DEMAIN",( c'est un peu ton mot favori ^^)

Ils arriveront bien un jours de toute façon ! 


Heureusement qu'ils sont disponibles desuite, il nous faudrait sinon 2 topic de 150 pages chacun , l'un pour la sortie du macbook pro et l'autre sa disponibilité


----------



## dambo (22 Février 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> et le MBP ? 25 mois ? :love:
> 
> ils sont loin d'etre indestructibles d'après ce que j'ai lu ici. Mieux fini ne veux pas dire plus costaud sur le long terme.



Je suis bien placé pour le savoir :
- mon topcase a tenu 4 mois
- mon écran a tenu 14 mois
- mon superdrive a tenu 13 mois
- le chassis a tenu 16 mois
- le 2ème topcase a tenu 8 mois
- le bottom case a tenu 4 mois
- le ventilo de CM a tenu 4 mois
- le 1er disque dur a tenu 4 mois


Vive ACER :love:

Mon prochain Apple Care tiendra 3 ans


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Ils arriveront bien un jour*s* de toute façon !



Oui, mais sans S


----------



## dambo (22 Février 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Heureusement qu'ils sont disponibles desuite, il nous faudrait sinon 2 topic de 150 pages chacun , l'un pour la sortie du macbook pro et l'autre sa disponibilité



Si c'est comme pour les iMac 27", on est encore là pour un bon moment


----------



## Kinesam (22 Février 2010)

Dambo je viens de remarquer quelque chose !!!
On va bientot feter ton 1000ème message ! Et tout ceci grace à l'attente des MBPs 
(et comment t'as fais pour péter tes top case si rapidement? tu le transporte dans un sac rempli de briques???)


----------



## kerflous (22 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Je suis bien placé pour le savoir :
> - mon topcase a tenu 4 mois
> - mon écran a tenu 14 mois
> - mon superdrive a tenu 13 mois
> ...



donc ben moi quand je lis ça le seul argument valable qui me ferait switcher c'est bien l'OS


----------



## pumauer (22 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Si c'est comme pour les iMac 27", on est encore là pour un bon moment



Eh oui, c'est peut-être le problème. Ça pose peut-être problème de mettre des i5 ou 7 dans ces bécanes, d'où le retard.


----------



## Kinesam (22 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Eh oui, c'est peut-être le problème. Ça pose peut-être problème de mettre des i5 ou 7 dans ces bécanes, d'où le retard.



C'est pas forcément un retard, la dernière fois qu'ils sont sortis en juin la MAJ suivante était fin février...en gros demain


----------



## dambo (22 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Dambo je viens de remarquer quelque chose !!!
> On va bientot feter ton 1000ème message ! Et tout ceci grace à l'attente des MBPs
> (et comment t'as fais pour péter tes top case si rapidement? tu le transporte dans un sac rempli de briques???)



Alors pour les messages: j'avais quand même 400/500 messages avant de m'intéresser aux MBP (je crois) ! Je viens bientôt être membre d'élite 

Pour le topcase : je ne sais pas, la première fois il se décollait completement sur les cotés ! L'APR m'a dit que ça arrivait et que c'était bien en charge. La seconde fois c'est le repose poignée (coté droit) qui a cassé 



kerflous a dit:


> donc ben moi quand je lis ça le seul argument valable qui me ferait switcher c'est bien l'OS



Mais c'est bien pour ça que j'achète Apple, sinon je serai parti chez Lenovo ou Sony depuis bien longtemps 



Kinesam a dit:


> C'est pas forcément un retard, la dernière fois qu'ils sont sortis en juin la MAJ suivante était fin février...en gros demain



Rajoutes-en une couche :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> donc ben moi quand je lis ça le seul argument valable qui me ferait switcher c'est bien l'OS


Ben tu vois, moi, je n'ai aucun soucis avec ma machine.
Ça te ferait pencher plutôt comment ? Devant, derrière ? Gauche, droite ?
Ou pt'et les deux en même temps, comme les joysticks : devant gauche, derrière droite&#8230; ! :afraid:


----------



## Xentoss (22 Février 2010)

J'ai vraiment du mal avec l'utilisation de l'expression produit haut de gamme en ce qui concerne l'iPhone. 1 millions de 3GS ecoule en 3 jours... C'est pas ce que j'apelle un produit de luxe.

http://www.lemonde.fr/technologies/...3gs-vendus-en-trois-jours_1209999_651865.html

Quand Ferrari sort une voiture vendu a 12 exemplaires dans le monde (car produit a 12 exemplaires) et que les gens se battent a coup de millions de dollars pour l'obtenir... Bon je reconnais que j'extrapole la . Tout ca pour dire que l'iPhone n'est certes pas a la porte de toutes les bourses mais s'addresse tout de meme a la classe moyenne (en ce qui concerne la France et les Etats Unis en tout cas). 
Les CSP ++ vont pas s'emmerder avec un iPhone, c'est trop populaire et ca ne leur permet pas de se differencier de la masse. Et si ils decident d'acheter du mac c'est le mac pro customisee pour atteindre les 15 000 Euros et ainsi pouvoir naviguer sur internet en toute tranquilitee...

(Desole pour les accents, je suis sur un qwerty et je me rapelle plus les combos pour les accents )


----------



## kerflous (22 Février 2010)

j'entends bien, mais quand je lis que de ne pas prendre l'Apple care qui (coute un bras), c'est du suicide..ben..


----------



## antiraiden (22 Février 2010)

Moi aussi j'en ai marre d'attendre. Et j'ai longtemps cru que j'attendais seul. Dans mon coin.
Mais quelle (ré)jouissance de voir que je ne suis pas seul, et d'être tombé sur ce topic. Bien évidemment, je ne viens pas de m'enfiler 109 pages de commentaires. Je suis courageux, mais pas à ce point. J'ai lu le début du sujet, et quelque chose comme les 10 dernières pages. Ce forum a l'air très dynamique d'ailleurs.
Bref, pour sortir de cette oppressante solitude qui ternie mon attente de jour en jour, je viens de m'inscrire. 
En fait, mon macbook se fait vieux (3 ans depuis janvier), et j'ai envie de changer, tout en sachant que la maj Apple est proche. MB, MBA, MBP, j'hésite encore, et je crains de me diriger vers le premier arrivé. Mon utilisation est celle d'un utilisateur particulier lambda, à savoir beaucoup d'internet, un peu de photoshop à mes heures perdues, et surtout beaucoup de voyages en TGV (mini 10h/semaine).
Alors donc, bien le bonjour à tous, et pour commencer, en imaginant que toute la gamme mb soit maj demain (oui, c'est dur je sais, mais faites un effort), que me conseilleriez-vous  ? =)


----------



## MacSedik (22 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Je suis bien placé pour le savoir :
> - mon topcase a tenu 4 mois
> - mon écran a tenu 14 mois
> - mon superdrive a tenu 13 mois
> ...



j'avais un HP acheté en 2006, qui est passé dans la main de 2 amis successivement et il marche toujours nickel chrome (aucun pet ni rien)... ça dépend toi et ta chance, par contre je connais un autre ami qui a un MacBook core duo 2006 (même période) et qui a subit une transplantation de CM, écran changé, clavier qui marche plus et enfin le trackpad qui n'est plus... il faut relativiser, tout le matos qu'on achète c'est du "assembled in china". Les produits Apple sont de bonne facture, certes, mais plus comme avant (quoique Apple reste en bonne place). Cette réputation de bonne qualité vient en partie de l'époque ou les Mac été fabriqué en US (milieu des années 90 :love et à moindre échelle qu'aujourd'hui.


----------



## kerflous (22 Février 2010)

Xentoss a dit:


> J'ai vraiment du mal avec l'utilisation de l'expression produit haut de gamme en ce qui concerne l'iPhone. 1 millions de 3GS ecoule en 3 jours... C'est pas ce que j'apelle un produit de luxe.



exact.

luxe= rareté, exclusivité.

C'est juste un téléphone vendu hors de prix à tous les gogo wannabe fashion.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2010)

Xentoss a dit:


> (Desole pour les accents, je suis sur un qwerty et je me rapelle plus les combos pour les accents )



é : Square, L1, Circle, Triangle, Circle, Left
è : Cross, Up, Circle, R1, Square, L2


----------



## pumauer (22 Février 2010)

Les MAJ sont toujours de deux ordres : importantes ou pas. 
1° Si elles ne sont pas importantes, pas besoin de rumeurs, de grands discussions; ça se fait très discrètement; on ferme l'Apple Store une petite heure et puis voilà. 
Dans ce cas, ça pourrait se faire demain, mais cela impliquerait, donc, des mises à jour mineures, du genre : MB 13" (1) : 2go, 250, MBP 13"  (2) : 4go, 320 et ainsi de suite, mais le tout sur des Core 2 duo. 
Mais personne ne croit une seconde qu'Apple va faire des mises à jour avec des IC2D.
2° Si les mises à jour sont importantes, ce qui sera sans doute le cas ici, vu qu'on change de type de processeur, et peut-être d'autres petites choses encore, il y a des rumeurs et des plans sur la comète et du buzz. Or là, il n'y a rien. 

Donc, il n'y aura rien demain. Et peut-être pas plus courant Mars. La MAJ pourrait donc bien avoir lieu en Juin.

Il y a donc 2 possibilités: 
1° Mise à jour demain, mais mineure, toujours avec des IC2D, avec mise à jour ultérieure (juin par exemple) avec nouveaux processeurs.
2° Pas de mise à jour demain, car pas la peine, ce serait trop ridicule au vu de la concurrence, dont ils attendent plus tard pour que ce soit une MAJ fondamentale, ou du moins perçu comme tel.

C.Q.F.D.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> j'entends bien, mais quand je lis que de ne pas prendre l'Apple care qui (coute un bras), c'est du suicide..ben..


Suffit d'un problème pour que ça chiffre à (équivalent) centaines d'euros.
La carte mère, demande à Divoli le prix générique.
Pareil pour un écran ou n'importe quelle pièce&#8230;

Sur une machine qui bouge souvent, je ne prendrais pas de risque&#8230;


----------



## Kinesam (22 Février 2010)

antiraiden a dit:


> Moi aussi j'en ai marre d'attendre. Et j'ai longtemps cru que j'attendais seul. Dans mon coin.
> Mais quelle (ré)jouissance de voir que je ne suis pas seul, et d'être tombé sur ce topic. Bien évidemment, je ne viens pas de m'enfiler 109 pages de commentaires. Je suis courageux, mais pas à ce point. J'ai lu le début du sujet, et quelque chose comme les 10 dernières pages. Ce forum a l'air très dynamique d'ailleurs.
> Bref, pour sortir de cette oppressante solitude qui ternie mon attente de jour en jour, je viens de m'inscrire.
> En fait, mon macbook se fait vieux (3 ans depuis janvier), et j'ai envie de changer, tout en sachant que la maj Apple est proche. MB, MBA, MBP, j'hésite encore, et je crains de me diriger vers le premier arrivé. Mon utilisation est celle d'un utilisateur particulier lambda, à savoir beaucoup d'internet, un peu de photoshop à mes heures perdues, et surtout beaucoup de voyages en TGV (mini 10h/semaine).
> Alors donc, bien le bonjour à tous, et pour commencer, en imaginant que toute la gamme mb soit maj demain (oui, c'est dur je sais, mais faites un effort), que me conseilleriez-vous  ? =)



Bienvenue à toi ! =)
C'est toujours beau pour des forums comme ici : Plus la sortie se tarde, plus de gens sont désespéré et rejoigne des forums pour se soulager... comme ici ! 

Moi j'y crois de moins en moins aussi pour demain parce que pour une si grande MAJ on manque vraiment de rumeurs... :mouais:
Mais bon, l'espoir fais vivre, alors :
VIVEMENT DEMAIN ! :love:


----------



## MacSedik (22 Février 2010)

Xentoss a dit:


> J'ai vraiment du mal avec l'utilisation de l'expression produit haut de gamme en ce qui concerne l'iPhone. 1 millions de 3GS ecoule en 3 jours... *C'est pas ce que j'apelle un produit de luxe*.



c'est un produit hype, à la mode c'est tout. de luxe s'il est serti de diamants... et dire qu'ils nous bassinent depuis 2008, avec la crise. là je vois qu'elle touche pas tout le monde.


----------



## kerflous (22 Février 2010)

Je sais que ça chiffre vite. Mais l'argument est léger.

Mon pc était garanti 2 ans rolleyes:) lors de son achat, a fait des heures de tgv, des dizaines d'heures d'avion à travers le monde, il a jamais eu une seul crasse sérieuse en...5 ans.

Alors je sais pas si la qualité des composants à plongé depuis ce temps là mais lire ça, ça me fout les boules, surtout pour des bécanes à ce prix.:rateau:


----------



## arrakiss (22 Février 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> c'est un produit hype, à la mode c'est tout. de luxe s'il est serti de diamants... et dire qu'ils nous bassinent depuis 2008, avec la crise. là je vois qu'elle touche pas tout le monde.



Disons que la crise c'est un prétexte et ça en arrange certains.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> Je sais que ça chiffre vite. Mais l'argument est léger.
> 
> Mon pc était garanti 2 ans rolleyes:) lors de son achat, a fait des heures de tgv, des dizaines d'heures d'avion à travers le monde, il a jamais eu une seul crasse sérieuse en...5 ans.
> 
> Alors je sais pas si la qualité des composants à plongé depuis ce temps là mais lire ça, ça me fout les boules, surtout pour des bécanes à ce prix.:rateau:


Je n'ai eu aucun soucis en trois ans et quelques mois (hormis un superdrive, mais ça, peu de personnes y échappent ).
Au contraire, certains ici ont eu de nombreux changements de composants en tout genre coucou: Divoli )


----------



## Sylow (22 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Les MAJ sont toujours de deux ordres : importantes ou pas.
> 1° Si elles ne sont pas importantes, pas besoin de rumeurs, de grands discussions; ça se fait très discrètement; on ferme l'Apple Store une petite heure et puis voilà.
> Dans ce cas, ça pourrait se faire demain, mais cela impliquerait, donc, des mises à jour mineures, du genre : MB 13" (1) : 2go, 250, MBP 13"  (2) : 4go, 320 et ainsi de suite, mais le tout sur des Core 2 duo.
> Mais personne ne croit une seconde qu'Apple va faire des mises à jour avec des IC2D.
> ...



AAA  c'est ce que j'ai prédis dans l'ancien TOPIC ! Personne ne me croit pas mais chaque mardi je m'approche de la vérité ^^


----------



## Rezv@n (22 Février 2010)

taz_60 a dit:


> Je suis completement névrosé...
> J'ai fais un rêve completement surréaliste cette nuit, et pourtant tellement réel. Apple sortait aujourd'hui des nouveaux mbp, un 8", un 16" et un 22" (ouioui!), plus un super cinema display qui est en fait un quadruple 24" (oui, 4 écrans alignés). Et Steve Jobs passait présenter ces nouveaux produits chez moi, travesti en femme.
> 
> Bon, demain c'est (de) la bonne, hein?


----------



## antiraiden (22 Février 2010)

C'est malheureux mais, si cela s'éternise jusqu'en juin, je vais être obligé de m'acheter une nouvelle montre pour patienter plus paisiblement. =)
En somme, il m'aura donc coûté deux fois plus cher ^^


----------



## Fil de Brume (22 Février 2010)

Tiens et celui là 
http://fr.asus.com/news.aspx?N_ID=ATpQi5NuFvFWUecG

Un look futuriste, et des performances supérieures au plus gros des MBP (niveau hardware), pour seulement 1799 euros ^^

Bon, dommage, carte ATI et pas Nvidia, j'aurais préféré une nvidia 3D ^^


----------



## Dementia (22 Février 2010)

coucou.
J'ai une petite question, qu'elle est en moyenne la durée de vie d'un mac. Car à vrai dire, je n'ai jamais eu aucun souci de pc qui m'a laché. J'ai un acer que j'ai acheté en 2000 et je l'ai toujours, il marche encore bien. J'avais acheté un sony VGC-V3M, mes parents s'en servent maintenant et il marche toujours impeccable, j'ai même acheté un packard bell y a 5 ans, honte à moi . C'était l'ipower,( Oui ancien geek mais toujours un peu, lineage II ) .  et il marche toujours très bien. Et puis j'ai un vgn-fw21 depuis un an, ce sont mes deux pc principaux et je n'ai eu aucun problème dessus aussi. Bon j'en prends soin, je formate tous les 6-8 mois, je fais le ménage dessus regulierement et je dépoussière l'unité centrale assez regulièrement aussi, c'est peut être pour ca.

Bon tout ca pour dire que je voudrais bien connaitre la durée de vie d'un mac en général, j'ai peut être eu beaucoup de chance de ne jamais avoir de probleme majeurs sur mes pc, mais sur mac quand est il de tout ca?    La j'en peux plus d'attendre mais le truc c'est que de trop attendre ben on cogite trop et on pèse le pour et le contre de tout. Et la durée de vie des mac me turlupinait pas trop l'esprit car dans ma tête qui dit mac veut dire haut de gamme. Est vrai?    Est il interessant de prendre l'extention de garantie pour un mac ? sachant que si un composant tombe en panne ca fait mal, mais d'un autre côté pourquoi prendre l'extention s'ils sont si sur que ca.  Enfin voila une question que je me pose. 
Sinon ben j'espère demain aussi .  Je ne vais pas prier comme à chaque fois, mais bon.   Oh et puis si . Prions mes amis .   P***** si c'est pas demain merde quoi !!!! pffff.   Allez c'est demain 

Oh et puis pour les fan de Muse, c'est ce soir dans le grand journal !!! .  lol.


----------



## divoli (22 Février 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> Suffit d'un problème pour que ça chiffre à (équivalent) centaines d'euros.
> La carte mère, demande à Divoli le prix générique.
> Pareil pour un écran ou n'importe quelle pièce&#8230;
> 
> Sur une machine qui bouge souvent, je ne prendrais pas de risque&#8230;



Perso, tous mes problèmes ont été pris en charge sous garantie. Mais si j'avais dû tout prendre à ma charge en centre agréé (2 changements de CM, 1 changement de DD et 1 changement de ventilo), cela m'aurait certainement couté beaucoup plus cher que l'ordinateur lui-même.
Du coup j'ai pris un Applecare.

Surtout que quand on a un ordi de 1500 à 2000 euros, et que la CM claque hors garantie, avec une réparation de 700 à 1000 euros (pour un ordi qui s'est déprécié entre temps), on peut se demander ce qu'il est le plus pertinent de faire: le faire réparer ou en acheter un autre (de Mac). Dans les deux cas, c'est tout bénèf pour Apple.

Mais bon, il suffit de lire les témoignages sur les forums pour s'en assurer. Je ne dis pas que les Mac sont des ordinateurs à problème, loin de là, et coté portables PC ce n'est pas forcément mieux sinon pire, mais les grosses merdouilles n'arrivent pas qu'aux autres.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2010)

Achetez, Apple a besoin de vos sous !
Custom Apple A4 chip estimated to be 1 Billion investment


----------



## Touny29 (22 Février 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Tiens et celui là
> http://fr.asus.com/news.aspx?N_ID=ATpQi5NuFvFWUecG
> 
> Un look futuriste, et des performances supérieures au plus gros des MBP (niveau hardware), pour seulement 1799 euros ^^
> ...



Ouais mais la Radeon HD 5870 est une des plus puissante CG pour portable du moment !


----------



## Lerenard (22 Février 2010)

Quand même, j'ai un vieux Ibook G4 de 2002 dont l'écran vient de me lâcher il y a 2 semaines.
Bien sûr il n'était plus de toute première jeunesse (un peu lent le papy quoi !) mais il n'a jamais fait l'objet d'une réparation !

La qualité aurait faibli à ce point entre 2002 et 2010 ? J'ai du mal à le croire !

Je pense surtout qu'on retrouve ici tous ceux qui ont eu des problèmes et la majorité de macusers qui n'ont pas eu de problème ne postent jamais !

Ceci dit, je suis comme vous. Je veux commander un MBP 15" SSD 128Go mais j'attends quand même la MAJ, pour voir...

Mais j'attendrai pas jusqu'à juin !! Dites, vous allez pas continuer le teasing comme ça jusqu'à juin j'espère ??!!:hein:


----------



## chris37 (22 Février 2010)

Gamme actuelle : depuis le 8 juin 2009
 259 jours (8.5 mois)

Moyenne :
 249 jours (8.2 mois)

Anciennes gammes :
 14 octobre 2008 - 237 jours (7.8 mois)
 26 février 2008 - 231 jours (7.6 mois)
 5 juin 2007 - 266 jours (8.7 mois)
 24 octobre 2006 - 224 jours (7.3 mois)
 10 janvier 2006 - 287 jours (9.4 mois)

Les chiffres parle demain il y 'a de forte chance


----------



## Sylow (22 Février 2010)

Lerenard a dit:


> Quand même, j'ai un vieux Ibook G4 de 2002 dont l'écran vient de me lâcher il y a 2 semaines.
> Bien sûr il n'était plus de toute première jeunesse (un peu lent le papy quoi !) mais il n'a jamais fait l'objet d'une réparation !
> 
> La qualité aurait faibli à ce point entre 2002 et 2010 ? J'ai du mal à le croire !
> ...



C'est exact ! Mais comme le dit Divoli, ca n'arrive pas qu'aux autres !


----------



## divoli (22 Février 2010)

Lerenard a dit:


> La qualité aurait faibli à ce point entre 2002 et 2010 ? J'ai du mal à le croire !



J'en suis persuadé. J'ai eu à évoluer depuis 1998 dans un environnement Mac, ou il y avait des Mac de différentes générations, les problèmes étaient rares, les Mac étaient robustes et fiables (même s'il y a quand même des risques de pannes). A l'époque, j'avais tendance à dire que l'Applecare était inutile, que les pannes se produisaient (si elles se produisaient) lors des premières semaines ou premiers mois et plus après, que si on avait passé le cap des premiers mois c'était tout bon pour la suite.

Je dirais que la situation à commencer à se dégrader, tout du moins c'est devenu plus visible, depuis le passage au MacIntel. Mais je pense que c'est un problème industriel à large échelle, en amont (c'est à dire au niveau des fabricants de hardware et des sous-traitants). Apple n'y échappe pas (pas plus que les autres marques). Tout comme les autres marques de PC elle est dépendante des composants qu'on lui fournit, et qui tiennent la route de moins en moins longtemps.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h33 ----------




Lerenard a dit:


> Je pense surtout qu'on retrouve ici tous ceux qui ont eu des problèmes et la majorité de macusers qui n'ont pas eu de problème ne postent jamais !



Tu as raison, il y a un effet de loupe, ceux qui ont un problème font certainement partie d'une minorité. 

Mais quand il t'arrivera un gros pépin, ça te fera une belle jambe de savoir que tu fais partie d'une minorité.


----------



## bartman (22 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Les MAJ sont toujours de deux ordres : importantes ou pas.
> 1° Si elles ne sont pas importantes, pas besoin de rumeurs, de grands discussions; ça se fait très discrètement; on ferme l'Apple Store une petite heure et puis voilà.
> Dans ce cas, ça pourrait se faire demain, mais cela impliquerait, donc, des mises à jour mineures, du genre : MB 13" (1) : 2go, 250, MBP 13"  (2) : 4go, 320 et ainsi de suite, mais le tout sur des Core 2 duo.
> Mais personne ne croit une seconde qu'Apple va faire des mises à jour avec des IC2D.
> ...



vu que jusqu'à maintenant ça a été octobre -> juin -> février, je pencherais plutôt vers une mise à jour des processeurs + cartes graphiques ce mois ci avec peu de d'autres améliorations (petit dd, peu de rame,...) et en octobre ils sortent les modèles définitifs avec plus de rame, des dd en sdd,...

Pour ce qui est du buzz, j'ai lu sur macG ou macworld (je sais plus) qu'Apple avait renforcé son contrôle des fuites. Donc c'est possible qu'on ait une super annonce demain quand même. D'ailleurs pour l'ipad la fuite avait été lancée par Apple pour faire un buzz. Mais pour le mbp où est l'intérêt ? Les gens arrêteraient de l'acheter. Donc pas de fuite => pas de buzz.

Au pire on verra demain ce qu'il en est.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2010)

J'ai des infos.
Il parrait que le PCB change de couleur.


----------



## divoli (22 Février 2010)

Demain, il y aura la possibilité de pré-commande de l'iPad, et puis c'est tout. :rateau:


----------



## pumauer (22 Février 2010)

Et voilà.


----------



## MacSedik (22 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Demain, il y aura la possibilité de pré-commande de l'iPad, et puis c'est tout. :rateau:



Moi j'y vois surtout une tentative de relancer le buzz autour de l'ipad.


----------



## daphone (22 Février 2010)

Oui je crois qu'on ne peut plus dire grand chose ici avant demain midi, si il se passe quelque chose...
Pour l'annonce des precommandes de l'iPad, ça serait frustrant car cela montrerait qu'apple devient un escargot a l'ère high tech. Annonce, un mois après pré commande, un mois après livraison. Et rien de nouveau a exposer en vitrine des Apple store. Comme je l'ai dit quelques pages avant. Je me demande quel est le discours actuel d'un vendeur Apple sur les MBP, si le client sait qu'il a déjà presque 9 mois. Ça doit être lourd pour eux.

Pour moi il y a autant de chance qu'il sorte demain que le 2 ou le 9.. Mais pas après car le calendrier Apple ne serait plus trop cohérent.


----------



## MacSedik (22 Février 2010)

Oui pour les pré-commandes, Apple n'a jamais appliquée cette politique. En tout cas ça serait une première, pour les Macbook pro bah je pense qu'on a epuisé toutes nos cartouches et nos claviers...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2010)

Le vendeur il te dira que la machine est formidable, qu'elle fait tout ce que tu souhaites et qu'elle répond à tes besoins (et ça, tu ne pourras le renier).
Après, il te proposera éventuellement de réfléchir sur ton achat en t'expliquant qu'il comprend que ça represente une certaine somme et que tu ne peux pas acheter sur un coup de tête.

T'espère quoi du vendeur ? Qu'il te sorte "Ah oui, mais la référence MB332L/A est en stocke !" mais qu'il ne peux pas encore te la vendre ?!

Si les vendeurs des Apple Store suivent une formation, c'est aussi pour savoir quoi faire lorsqu'ils sont confrontés à ce genre de client.


----------



## daphone (22 Février 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> Le vendeur il te dira que la machine est formidable, qu'elle fait tout ce que tu souhaites et qu'elle répond à tes besoins (et ça, tu ne pourras le renier).
> Après, il te proposera éventuellement de réfléchir sur ton achat en t'expliquant qu'il comprend que ça represente une certaine somme et que tu ne peux pas acheter sur un coup de tête.
> 
> T'espère quoi du vendeur ? Qu'il te sorte "Ah oui, mais la référence MB332L/A est en stocke !" mais qu'il ne peux pas encore te la vendre ?!
> ...



Oui mias je ne suis pas un consommateur stupide et je ne suis pas le seul a remarquer que cette belle bête extraordinaire et exceptionnelle que tu me vends a bientôt 9 mois (précisé dans le post precedent). A partir de la le discours est un peu plus tendu.. ( et j'en ai fais l'experience dans deux APR et effectivement le vendeur m'a répondu qu'il était alors sage d'attendre... Car le vendeur ne peut pas continuer a prendre le client pour un con (ou néophyte). Je pense qu'eux aussi Surtout aimeraient bien les avoir ces MBP, pour renouveler leur vitrine...


----------



## dambo (22 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Oui mias je ne suis pas un consommateur stupide et je ne suis pas le seul a remarquer que cette belle bête extraordinaire et exceptionnelle que tu me vends a bientôt 9 mois (précisé dans le post precedent). A partir de la le discours est un peu plus tendu.. ( et j'en ai fais l'experience dans deux APR et effectivement le vendeur m'a répondu qu'il était alors sage d'attendre... Car le vendeur ne peut pas continuer a prendre le client pour un con (ou néophyte). Je pense qu'eux aussi Surtout aimeraient bien les avoir ces MBP, pour renouveler leur vitrine...



C'est surtout le prix, fixe depuis 9 mois qui prête à sourire ! 
Les MBP devraient subir une baisse de prix de 200 euros pour être intéressant ! Le même prix pendant 9 mois pour un ordinateur, quant on sait que le prix des composants ne cessent de baisser, c'est juste drôle


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2010)

Moi je te parle d'un AppleStore.
Ce n'est pas (du tout) la même chose bien que les vendeurs soient au fond tous les mêmes.

A l'Apple Store, si y'a une fuite ou du pipo, le vendeur va se faire taper sur les doigts. Et au final, ça ne fera pas bouger les ventes de beaucoup&#8230;
Dans un APR, ils n'attendent que ça pour vendre. Le client va voir son revendeur local parce qu'il le connait, il attend un service de ce type.

Entre un vendeur à l'Apple Store qui me dit "c'est notre dernier modèle, on ne fait pas mieux" et le revendeur local "il y a des rumeurs&#8230; mais je n'en sais pas plus", c'est pareil. Sauf qu'il y en a un qui va peut-être te faire une vente alors que l'autre, c'est sur, il ne fera pas sa vente (sauf si le client est pressé).

Apple se moque de l'ajustement tarifaire.
Il y a suffisement de marge pour qu'un client qui prefère d'aller ailleurs ne se voit pas. Au pire, le client, il attendra (comme vous ici en fait ) mais ne sera pas perdu.
Il sera mécontent mais il achètera.
Sur les comptes, le mécontentement ne se voit pas, l'achat oui.


----------



## bartman (22 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Demain, il y aura la possibilité de pré-commande de l'iPad, et puis c'est tout. :rateau:


  FAUX : les précommandes pour le iPad commencent JEUDI sur l'Apple store us (http://www.macworld.fr/2010/02/22/ipad/l-ipad-precommande-des-cette-semaine/475871/)


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2010)

bartman a dit:


> FAUX : les précommandes pour le iPad commencent JEUDI sur l'Apple store us (http://www.macworld.fr/2010/02/22/ipad/l-ipad-precommande-des-cette-semaine/475871/)





> L'iPad *devrait *être disponible en précommande


Donc ils n'en savent rien 
Si tu suivais les bons sites, tu remarquerais un RUMOR: devant le titre, chose qui n'est pas reprise ici.


----------



## divoli (22 Février 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> Moi j'y vois surtout une tentative de relancer le buzz autour de l'ipad.


Bien sûr, ce pourquoi je crois que tout le mois de mars (et peut-être une partie d'avril) va être le mois de l'iPad.

Compter le nombre de news sur les sites Mac consacrées à l'iPad, et le nombre de celles consacrées aux MBP. 

Regardez également sur la page principale du site d'Apple, c'est flagrant.

Alors les MBP, là-dedans...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h39 ----------




eseldorm a dit:


> Donc ils n'en savent rien
> Si tu suivais les bons sites, tu remarquerais un RUMOR: devant le titre, chose qui n'est pas reprise ici.


Certes, c'est une rumeur, mais elle me parait très vraisemblable, beaucoup plus que toutes les rumeurs que j'ai pu lire concernant les MBP.


----------



## pumauer (22 Février 2010)

M'en fous, j'vais m'en acheter un demain!


----------



## dambo (22 Février 2010)

On verra demain 

*Moi je vous dis qu'on va avoir une surprise concernant les MBP, c'est certain !!*
(Je ne sais pas si cette surprise sera bonne ou mauvaise par contre ! Il se peut que la surprise, c'est qu'il ne se passe rien ! M'en fout, dans tous les cas j'ai raison !


----------



## pumauer (22 Février 2010)

Et puis, quoi, mince, l'actuelle génération n'est pas aussi pourrie que ça, tout de même...


----------



## Rezv@n (22 Février 2010)

Si c'est demain ce post sera transformé en "Quand seront livrés les MacBook Pro 2010". Sinon elle est où OLALA! ? Elle s'est suicidé le 9 février après la sortie d'Aperture 3 ?


----------



## Touny29 (22 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Et puis, quoi, mince, l'actuelle génération n'est pas aussi pourrie que ça, tout de même...



Non ils ne sont pas pourris pour ceux qui l'on déjà ! Par contre ils sont pourris si tu veux en acheter un maintenant ! (en comparant la concurence actuelle)


----------



## pumauer (22 Février 2010)

Mais en quoi c'est aussi pourri que ça? Faut pas exagérer, tout de même!


----------



## divoli (22 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> On verra demain



Voilà, et puis une fera une petite fête en l'honneur de la Pomme. 

Mais sans Eseldorm, hein, vu le bordel qu'il a mis la dernière fois.


----------



## daphone (22 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Mais en quoi c'est aussi pourri que ça? Faut pas exagérer, tout de même!



C'est surtout le prix qui est pourri et aberrant.


----------



## pumauer (22 Février 2010)

Mais non, c'est pas grave à ce point.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Voilà, et puis une fera une petite fête en l'honneur de la Pomme.
> 
> Mais sans Eseldorm, hein, vu le bordel qu'il a mis la dernière fois.


Passe sur AIM qu'on en parle


----------



## Touny29 (22 Février 2010)

Bé si c'est vraiment grave d'acheter une machine neuve avec du matériel complètement dépassé à des prix exorbitants !


----------



## pumauer (22 Février 2010)

Ouais, bof. Pas convaincant, tout ça.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h37 ----------

Exemple perso : 
Macbook fin 2007 : 1go de ram, HDD 80, 1050 euros
Toshiba 15" 2007  : 2 go de ram, HDD 320, 750 euros.
Et quand j'ai découvert le Macbook, je suis tombé à la renverse. Et j'ai revendu le Toshi. Il ne faut pas comparer Mac et Pc, ça n'est pas la même chose. Les chiffres sont toujours plus grands dans le monde du pc. Mais chez Apple, tu paies l'Os et les avantages de la machine en elle-même. Ce qui est énorme. 
Aujourd'hui, même chose. Par exemple : 
Macbook blanc : 2go de ram, HDD 250, IC2D, 899 euros.
Sony Vaio VPC-S11M1E/W 13,3" LED, 4 go de ram, HDD 320, i3-330M, 899 euros. Avec bonne connectique en plus (HDMI, 3 usb).
Mais le Macbook est indiscutablement meilleur. Et le MBP aussi, tout pourri et plus cher, et vieillot qu'il soit...


----------



## HAL-9000 (22 Février 2010)

Touny29 a dit:


> Ouais mais la Radeon HD 5870 est une des plus puissante CG pour portable du moment !



Pas que portable, sur Ordinateur de bureau également (de plus si tu en fous 3 en SLI )...


----------



## schlub (22 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> ...de plus si tu en fous 3 en SLI )...



Crossfire.


----------



## dambo (22 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Voilà, et puis une fera une petite fête en l'honneur de la Pomme.
> 
> Mais sans Eseldorm, hein, vu le bordel qu'il a mis la dernière fois.



Merci divoli ! La veille d'un partiel, j'ai bien rigolé ! J'adore ce passage (je me passais les images)


----------



## HAL-9000 (22 Février 2010)

schlub a dit:


> Crossfire.



SLI


----------



## lilaemilie (22 Février 2010)

Salut à tous. 

Je suis les forums "macbook pro 10" depuis bien début janvier sans vraiment intervenir. Je vais avoir besoin d'un mbp (étudiante en archi), mais je suis pas encore pressée (à quelques semaines près, parce que mon pc s'essouffle) donc j'attends la màj. Même si le mpb actuel peut tout à fait répondre à mes attentes au niveau des performances, j'ai un espoir: que le macbook pro change d'aspect. Je n'aime pas du tout l'association du plastique noir et de l'alu gris, avec les touches noires. Même si c'est principalement pour le boulot, une machine qui me plait, je préfèrerais (et là je le trouve vraiment pas beau). Aucunes infos à ce niveau je suppose? Avec la coque unibody, ca risque de durer non.. ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (22 Février 2010)

lilaemilie a dit:


> Salut à tous.
> 
> Je suis les forums "macbook pro 10" depuis bien début janvier sans vraiment intervenir. Je vais avoir besoin d'un mbp (étudiante en archi), mais je suis pas encore pressée (à quelques semaines près, parce que mon pc s'essouffle) donc j'attends la màj. Même si le mpb actuel peut tout à fait répondre à mes attentes au niveau des performances, j'ai un espoir: que le macbook pro change d'aspect. Je n'aime pas du tout l'association du plastique noir et de l'alu gris, avec les touches noires. Même si c'est principalement pour le boulot, une machine qui me plait, je préfèrerais (et là je le trouve vraiment pas beau). Aucunes infos à ce niveau je suppose? Avec la coque unibody, ca risque de durer non.. ?



Oui.

Suivant !?


----------



## daphone (22 Février 2010)

lilaemilie a dit:


> Salut à tous.
> 
> Je suis les forums "macbook pro 10" depuis bien début janvier sans vraiment intervenir. Je vais avoir besoin d'un mbp (étudiante en archi), mais je suis pas encore pressée (à quelques semaines près, parce que mon pc s'essouffle) donc j'attends la màj. Même si le mpb actuel peut tout à fait répondre à mes attentes au niveau des performances, j'ai un espoir: que le macbook pro change d'aspect. Je n'aime pas du tout l'association du plastique noir et de l'alu gris, avec les touches noires. Même si c'est principalement pour le boulot, une machine qui me plait, je préfèrerais (et là je le trouve vraiment pas beau). Aucunes infos à ce niveau je suppose? Avec la coque unibody, ca risque de durer non.. ?



En école d'archi, si tu prends l'option écran mat, tu auras le droit à un beau cadre d'écran en alu !  Sinon pour les touches noires, on ne peut rien faire... Mais c'est rétro éclairé !


----------



## lilaemilie (22 Février 2010)

Aha. 
Merci pour la réponse, mais qu'est ce que le petit "suivant?!" signifie?


----------



## josselinco (22 Février 2010)

lilaemilie a dit:


> Salut à tous.
> 
> Je suis les forums "macbook pro 10" depuis bien début janvier sans vraiment intervenir. Je vais avoir besoin d'un mbp (étudiante en archi), mais je suis pas encore pressée (à quelques semaines près, parce que mon pc s'essouffle) donc j'attends la màj. Même si le mpb actuel peut tout à fait répondre à mes attentes au niveau des performances, j'ai un espoir: que le macbook pro change d'aspect. Je n'aime pas du tout l'association du plastique noir et de l'alu gris, avec les touches noires. Même si c'est principalement pour le boulot, une machine qui me plait, je préfèrerais (et là je le trouve vraiment pas beau). Aucunes infos à ce niveau je suppose? Avec la coque unibody, ca risque de durer non.. ?



Comme disait Ray Charles, puis Stevie Wonder D) :

wait & see


----------



## HAL-9000 (22 Février 2010)

lilaemilie a dit:


> Aha.
> Merci pour la réponse, mais qu'est ce que le petit "suivant?!" signifie?



Je traite, j'expedie 
(La question a déjà été posée dans les 200 pages de blablabla....blurp de ce topic, ceci explique cela ).


----------



## daphone (22 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Oui.
> 
> Suivant !?



Pas très accueillant tout ça...


----------



## matcan (22 Février 2010)

ben moi j'en ai pas un besoin urgent. J'ai le tout alu qui marche bien mais... j'en ai bien envie!!!! Et plus je lis ce topic plus j'ai hâte!
je n'ose y croire pour demain...


----------



## lilaemilie (22 Février 2010)

daphone: Merci! Je savais pas pour les écrans mats, bon à savoir. (Je connais rien aux macs, et c'est vrai qu'un écran mat c'est mieux pour le temps que je risque de passer devant). Tant pis pour les touches, c'est déjà mieux s'il n'y a qu'elles de noires. 

josselinco: Comme je l'ai dit, je suis les forums depuis un moment, sans intervenir, et en attendant. Etant donné qu'il ne se dit plus rien d'intéressant (ou du moins d'instructif) sur le topic actuel, je me suis permis de poser ma question conne. Attendre de voir, c'est ce que je fais, merci.


----------



## divoli (22 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Pas très accueillant tout ça...



Oui mais HAL, il n'a pas ça en magasin.


----------



## guigui_41 (22 Février 2010)

Alors c'est pour demain  


Impossible


----------



## lilaemilie (22 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Pas très accueillant tout ça...



Entièrement d'accord. 
D'autant plus que si je pose la question, c'est peut être que j'ai pas envie de me taper les 200 pages pour trouver le petit endroit ou on parle de l'aspect, que j'ai loupé apparemment.

HAL j'ai envie de dire, si ce topic est chiant, libre à toi de ne plus y participer. Inutile d'être désagréable dans tes propos, je ne crois pas avoir agressé quelqu'un.


----------



## HAL-9000 (22 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Oui mais HAL, il n'a pas ça en magasin.



Si si attends.... bouge pas...






Voila... attends... et Hop !





Merci :love:


----------



## matcan (22 Février 2010)

la courtoisie (et l'ortograf!) se perd avec les nouvelles technologies...


----------



## lilaemilie (22 Février 2010)

*clap clap clap*


----------



## daphone (22 Février 2010)

Sortir les MBP demain ?  On ne sait pas.. Mais par contre, c'est un sujet qui intéresse du monde !
57 personnes connectées sur ce topic à la minute où je vous écris. Et comme nous en faisons le contenu (bien qu'inutile et insipide pour certains ) Je demande quand même ma part du traffic généré sur ces pages :

Je vous laisse donc apprécier , pour patienter, cet encart publicitaire de mon partenaire











Ok je suis dehors !


----------



## bartman (22 Février 2010)

@HAL9000 : SLI c'est nVidia, Crossfire c'est pour Ati 
3 SLI équivaut à 3 Way Xfire


----------



## HAL-9000 (22 Février 2010)

bartman a dit:


> @HAL9000 : SLI c'est nVidia, Crossfire c'est pour Ati



Et le  t'en fait quoi 
(pas d'humour ici rhhho :rateau


----------



## pumauer (22 Février 2010)

lilaemilie a dit:


> Entièrement d'accord.
> D'autant plus que si je pose la question, c'est peut être que j'ai pas envie de me taper les 200 pages pour trouver le petit endroit ou on parle de l'aspect, que j'ai loupé apparemment.
> 
> HAL j'ai envie de dire, si ce topic est chiant, libre à toi de ne plus y participer. Inutile d'être désagréable dans tes propos, je ne crois pas avoir agressé quelqu'un.



Il est comme ça, y a rien à faire. Il est pince-sans-rire.


----------



## bartman (22 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Et le  t'en fait quoi
> (pas d'humour ici rhhho :rateau



arf j'avais pas vu dsl autant pour moi


----------



## HAL-9000 (22 Février 2010)

*New MBP !!! Plus plats, plus maléables* 






Voila  lilaemilie, contente ?
Humourrrrrrrrr !


----------



## bartman (22 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> *New MBP !!! Plus plats, plus maléables*



énorme ! le type a essayé de se faire un sandwich au macbook


----------



## pumauer (22 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Sortir les MBP demain ?  On ne sait pas.. Mais par contre, c'est un sujet qui intéresse du monde !
> 57 personnes connectées sur ce topic à la minute où je vous écris. Et comme nous en faisons le contenu (bien qu'inutile et insipide pour certains ) Je demande quand même ma part du traffic généré sur ces pages :
> 
> Je vous laisse donc apprécier , pour patienter, cet encart publicitaire de mon partenaire
> ...




Ce sont les nouveaux MBP? Chouette!


----------



## lilaemilie (22 Février 2010)

Trop-marrant. 
pumauer: D'accord. 

Alors j'en ai croisé des méchants-pas-drôles (de très près même), mais je m'y attendais pas en posant une question relativement dans le sujet ici, ou les débats et posts débattent de tas trucks, mais n'apprennent pas grand chose sur les futurs mbp. 

Soit! 
HAL, je te pardonne.


----------



## HAL-9000 (22 Février 2010)

*Vue de coté : *


----------



## pumauer (22 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> *New MBP !!! Plus plats, plus maléables*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouais, top classe, celui-là, je le veux. Pinaise, le MBP pliable! Ça c'est de la MAJ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h51 ----------




lilaemilie a dit:


> Trop-marrant.
> pumauer: D'accord.
> 
> Alors j'en ai croisé des méchants-pas-drôles (de très près même), mais je m'y attendais pas en posant une question relativement dans le sujet ici, ou les débats et posts débattent de tas trucks, mais n'apprennent pas grand chose sur les futurs mbp.
> ...



Tu risques pas d'apprendre quoi que ce soit sur les nouveaux MBP! Personne n'en sait rien! On sait qu'une seule chose : ils s'appelleront MBP. Et encore, c'est même pas sûr...:love:


----------



## schlub (22 Février 2010)

lilaemilie a dit:


> ...pas envie de me taper les 200 pages pour trouver le petit...



113...


----------



## daphone (22 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> *Vue de coté : *



Ouah je veux ! Imagine le nombre de cable que tu dois lui enfiler sur ton bureau. Genre t'as une grosse gaine en caoutchouc : "Ça c'est quoi ? ah, c'est pour brancher mon mac "


----------



## HAL-9000 (22 Février 2010)

schlub a dit:


> 113...



Toi j'te boule vert direct


----------



## bartman (22 Février 2010)

prêt pour patienter jusqu'à mardi prochain ? ba oui sinon ce serait pas drôle


----------



## daphone (22 Février 2010)

Ceci est un message codé
H- 14:04:00


----------



## HAL-9000 (22 Février 2010)

*Sinon y'a ce modèle aussi  :*


----------



## thiathias (22 Février 2010)

-50% sur le living tv hifi vidéo ça veut sûrement dire que demain on aura droit aux nouveaux MBP !


----------



## HAL-9000 (22 Février 2010)

Bon cessons les plaisanteries, sur un site assez sérieux (de mon avis) ils publient ce que pourrait être les nouveaux MBP 2010 : New Mac 2010


----------



## bartman (22 Février 2010)

lol Daphone  Source = S.Jobs ?


----------



## dambo (22 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> *Sinon y'a ce modèle aussi  :*



N'empêche que si on enlève les 2 panneaux qui s'ouvrent, il est chouette ce MBP ! Pas de bords noirs énormes comme les actuels ! Une largeur qui correspond juste à l'écran, juste au clavier ! Un vrai 15" portable (pas comme l'espèce de transportable qu'on a en ce moment)


----------



## bartman (22 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Bon cessons les plaisanteries, sur un site assez sérieux (de mon avis) ils publient ce que pourrait être les nouveaux MBP 2010 : New Mac 2010



cool en cas de faim on peut manger la pomme ^^


----------



## daphone (22 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> N'empêche que si on enlève les 2 panneaux qui s'ouvrent, il est chouette ce MBP ! Pas de bords noirs énormes comme les actuels ! Une largeur qui correspond juste à l'écran, juste au clavier ! Un vrai 15" portable (pas comme l'espèce de transportable qu'on a en ce moment)



Vu la taille du CD ou DVD à côté, c'est à peine un 10'' ton macbook pro !


----------



## bartman (22 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> N'empêche que si on enlève les 2 panneaux qui s'ouvrent, il est chouette ce MBP ! Pas de bords noirs énormes comme les actuels ! Une largeur qui correspond juste à l'écran, juste au clavier ! Un vrai 15" portable (pas comme l'espèce de transportable qu'on a en ce moment)



ouais enfin le trackpad tout le long c'est pas cool : tu mets où tes mains


----------



## dambo (22 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Vu la taille du CD ou DVD à côté, c'est à peine un 10'' ton macbook pro !



Oups ... j'avais pas fait gaffe  Effectivement c'est un MMBP : MiniMacBookPro
Bon ben essauer de vous l'imaginez avec un écran 15" alors


----------



## HAL-9000 (22 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Vu la taille du CD ou DVD à côté, c'est à peine un 10'' ton macbook pro !



C'est des Vinyles  :rateau:


----------



## dambo (22 Février 2010)

bartman a dit:


> ouais enfin le trackpad tout le long c'est pas cool : tu mets où tes mains



Ah ? j'avais pas vu non plus ! j'ai pas les yeux en face des trous ce soir !:rose:


----------



## bartman (22 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> C'est des Vinyles  :rateau:


  alors il va être réveillé le type vu la tasse de café à côté


----------



## HAL-9000 (22 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Ah ? j'avais pas vu non plus ! j'ai pas les yeux en face des trous ce soir !:rose:



J'suis sur que t'avais pas vu qu'il possède 2 iPad


----------



## dambo (22 Février 2010)

.........


----------



## HAL-9000 (22 Février 2010)

bartman a dit:


> alors il va être réveillé le type vu la tasse de café à côté



 :love:


----------



## daphone (22 Février 2010)

bartman a dit:


> lol Daphone  Source = S.Jobs ?



AhAH Ma source est la suivante...


----------



## guigui_41 (22 Février 2010)

Et un MBP 16:9 sa se pourrait ? 

Comme ils l'ont fais avec l'iMac


----------



## dambo (22 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> AhAH Ma source est la suivante...



Je rêve, tu nous sors des vieux trucs pommés


----------



## bartman (22 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> AhAH Ma source est la suivante...



ça c'est de la source


----------



## dambo (22 Février 2010)

guigui_41 a dit:


> Et un MBP 16:9 sa se pourrait ?
> 
> Comme ils l'ont fais avec l'iMac



C'est éventuellement possible. On sait pas ...
Certains le voudraient comme ça (moi), d'autres la préfèrent en 16/10 (des gens qui sont pas moi) :love:


----------



## bartman (22 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> .........



d'où tu sors ça ? 
edit : enfin l'image qui accompagnait les ...........


----------



## dambo (22 Février 2010)

bartman a dit:


> d'où tu sors ça ?



C'est un secret, faut demander à daphone


----------



## HAL-9000 (22 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> AhAH Ma source est la suivante...



J'l'aurait plutôt imaginée comme ceci, ta source  :


----------



## bartman (22 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> C'est éventuellement possible. On sait pas ...
> Certains le voudraient comme ça (moi), d'autres la préfèrent en 16/10 (des gens qui sont pas moi) :love:


16/10 c'est nul sauf pour les films


----------



## dambo (22 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> J'l'aurait plutôt imaginée comme ceci, ta source  :


Croquons la pomme :love::love::love:


----------



## HAL-9000 (22 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Croquons la pomme :love::love::love:




*LES POMMES* :love: :love: :love:


----------



## dambo (22 Février 2010)

bartman a dit:


> 16/10 c'est nul sauf pour les films



Ou pour avoir des meilleures résolutions


----------



## josselinco (22 Février 2010)

Apple a enfin souhaité communiqué à propos des futurs Macbook Pro : http://grab.by/2Ba6


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Je traite, j'expedie
> (La question a déjà été posée dans les 200 pages de blablabla....blurp de ce topic, ceci explique cela ).



Heureusement que j'ai 40 messages / pages, ça me fait moins de bêtises à lire 

@lilemilie : limite on s'en fout si les touches sont noir non ?


----------



## bartman (22 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> C'est un secret, faut demander à daphone


ah ok c'est le widget que daphone a fait l'autre jour ^^


----------



## dambo (22 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> *LES POMMES* :love: :love: :love:



j'y ai pensé mais j'ai pas osé


----------



## HAL-9000 (22 Février 2010)

josselinco a dit:


> Apple a enfin souhaité communiqué à propos des futurs Macbook Pro : http://grab.by/2Ba6



Nan mais j'croyais que c'était un topic sérieux, ici 
Et bien sur, on va tout foutre sur mon dos, encore...


----------



## dambo (22 Février 2010)

bartman a dit:


> ah ok c'est le widget que daphone a fait l'autre jour ^^



Ouep 



josselinco a dit:


> Apple a enfin souhaité communiqué à propos des futurs Macbook Pro : http://grab.by/2Ba6



J'en ai marre qu'Apple se foute de ma *poire* !!!


----------



## bartman (22 Février 2010)

c'est toi HAL sur la photo ? canon


----------



## dambo (22 Février 2010)

Les amis, je vous annonce que c'est sur ce présent topic que je suis dévenu il y a quelques minutes, membre d'élite avec plus de 1000 posts 

C'est un signe pour demain


----------



## HAL-9000 (22 Février 2010)

bartman a dit:


> c'est toi HAL sur la photo ? canon



File ton MSN coquin et tu jugeras par toi même.... ^^


----------



## lilaemilie (22 Février 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> Heureusement que j'ai 40 messages / pages, ça me fait moins de bêtises à lire
> 
> @lilemilie : limite on s'en fout si les touches sont noir non ?



Oui..


----------



## bartman (22 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Les amis, je vous annonce que c'est sur ce présent topic que je suis dévenu il y a quelques minutes, membre d'élite avec plus de 1000 posts
> 
> C'est un signe pour demain


oué s.jobs m'a dit qu'il attendait que tu sois membre élite pour lancer les nouveaux mbp ^^


----------



## HAL-9000 (22 Février 2010)

lilaemilie a dit:


> Oui..



Suivant ??


----------



## pumauer (22 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Croquons la pomme :love::love::love:



Pomme pomme girl?


----------



## bartman (22 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> File ton MSN coquin et tu jugeras par toi même.... ^^


lol


----------



## dambo (22 Février 2010)

bartman a dit:


> oué s.jobs m'a dit qu'il attendait que tu sois membre élite pour lancer les nouveaux mbp ^^


T'aurais du me le dire plutôt j'aurai fait un effort pour le 9 février


----------



## lilaemilie (22 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Suivant ??



Non, tu oublie que moi je suis la novice. C'est toi qui fais défiler.


----------



## dambo (22 Février 2010)

lilaemilie a dit:


> Non, tu oublie que moi je suis la novice. C'est toi qui fais défiler.



Enfin une présence féminine dans la discussion 

Après OLALA qui nous a quitté ... c'est avec grand plaisir ! Bonne attente parmi nous


----------



## bartman (22 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> T'aurais du me le dire plutôt j'aurai fait un effort pour le 9 février


J'avais pas le droit de parler. Tu connais la politique d'Apple envers les balances


----------



## pumauer (22 Février 2010)

Voir la pièce jointe 24167


----------



## bartman (22 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Enfin une présence féminine dans la discussion
> 
> Après OLALA qui nous a quitté ... c'est avec grand plaisir ! Bonne attente parmi nous



en espérant que ça ne finisse pas par un suicide de plus ^^


----------



## loudovitch (22 Février 2010)

coucou lilaemilie! Moi aussi suis etudiant en archi! Et je me demandais par rapport aux logiciels qu'on doit utiliser sur l'ordi, tu penses que la version actuelle des MBP est suffisante?


----------



## pumauer (22 Février 2010)

Ça, ça jette.


----------



## bartman (22 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> coucou lilaemilie! Moi aussi suis etudiant en archi! Et je me demandais par rapport aux logiciels qu'on doit utiliser sur l'ordi, tu penses que la version actuelle des MBP est suffisante?


c'est pas meetic ici


----------



## dambo (22 Février 2010)

bartman a dit:


> J'avais pas le droit de parler. Tu connais la politique d'Apple envers les balances



Ouais, les balances, ils les balancent :rateau:



loudovitch a dit:


> coucou lilaemilie! Moi aussi suis etudiant en archi! Et je me demandais par rapport aux logiciels qu'on doit utiliser sur l'ordi, tu penses que la version actuelle des MBP est suffisante?



Pas de drague sur ce topic merci :modo:


edit : grillé par bartman


----------



## bartman (22 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Ça, ça jette.


oué j'aimerais bien pouvoir faire ça dans mes ppt ^^

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h25 ----------




dambo a dit:


> Ouais, les balances, ils les balancent :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



héhé désolé


----------



## lilaemilie (22 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Enfin une présence féminine dans la discussion
> 
> Après OLALA qui nous a quitté ... c'est avec grand plaisir ! Bonne attente parmi nous



Enfin un accueil chaleureux! Merci.

J'ai assisté aux errances de "OLALA", et je dois dire que j'avais un peu honte. (D'être sa semblable, si c'était bien une femme et non un vieux phallocrate).

HAL: peut être qu'une nouvelle hystérique névrosée et lubrique aurait été plus la bienvenue dans votre discussion? 
Surtout que vous parlez "pommes"..


----------



## guigui_41 (22 Février 2010)

Vous déviez du topic mais bon c'est marant


----------



## pumauer (22 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> coucou lilaemilie! Moi aussi suis etudiant en archi! Et je me demandais par rapport aux logiciels qu'on doit utiliser sur l'ordi, tu penses que la version actuelle des MBP est suffisante?



Ouais, c'est ça, "coucou"...genre...
Mais non! Moi on m'a expliqué ici que les actuels MBP c'était de la merde pure. Alors c'est non! 
Coucou lilaemilie!


----------



## lilaemilie (22 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> coucou lilaemilie! Moi aussi suis etudiant en archi! Et je me demandais par rapport aux logiciels qu'on doit utiliser sur l'ordi, tu penses que la version actuelle des MBP est suffisante?



Absolument aucune idée, mais je pense que oui: les secondes, et 3eme années utilisent des machines qui vont de 2008 à maintenant je crois. 

Inutile de parler de drague, je suis grosse moche et je pue. (Du moins, mettez vous ca en tête, et les discussions seront plus intéressantes)


----------



## josselinco (22 Février 2010)

Allez pour demain on espère une nouveauté quand même plus sexy que cquon a eu en juin hein 







OMAGAD!!! SD!!​


----------



## pumauer (22 Février 2010)

Du sérieux : http://www.mac4ever.com/news/52085/nouveaux_macbook_pro_un_indice/

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h31 ----------

Fini la rigolade, les gars!


----------



## guigui_41 (22 Février 2010)

josselinco a dit:


> Allez pour demain on espère une nouveauté quand même plus sexy que cquon a eu en juin hein
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tu pense sincèrement que c'est pour demain ?


----------



## dambo (22 Février 2010)

lilaemilie a dit:


> Inutile de parler de drague, je suis grosse moche et je pue. (Du moins, mettez vous ca en tête, et les discussions seront plus intéressantes)


ça va en calmer plus d'un


----------



## guigui_41 (22 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Du sérieux : http://www.mac4ever.com/news/52085/nouveaux_macbook_pro_un_indice/
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h31 ----------
> 
> Fini la rigolade, les gars!



Peu être pas de renouvellement de 13" !!!!!!


----------



## lilaemilie (22 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> ça va en calmer plus d'un



C'était l'effet escompté 
J'ai envie de parler mac, pas bisous-bisous :love:

Dumoins, j'ai pas envie (surtout pas) d'être prise pour une "OLALA _Le retour_!"


----------



## Kinesam (22 Février 2010)

Bon je m´éclipse pour la soirée et je me tape 6 pages à lire, merci les gars ! 
(surtout que le niveau du topic à dégringoler...et tout cela à cause d´une femme --> cf Pomme-pomme-girl:love

Et en passant : BIENVENUE Lilaemilie ! 

Enfin bref, si il y a des rumeurs où le Wall Street Journal "dit que" c´est plutot pour mars, on est dans la merde parce qu´ils ont souvent de bonnes infos ... :hein:


----------



## pumauer (22 Février 2010)

guigui_41 a dit:


> Peu être pas de renouvellement de 13" !!!!!!



Pas con. Après tout, pour le 13", t'as le Macbook et le MBA!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h36 ----------




lilaemilie a dit:


> C'était l'effet escompté
> J'ai envie de parler mac, pas bisous-bisous :love:



Phrase ambigüe, s'il en est...


----------



## Kinesam (22 Février 2010)

Grosse et moche sa peut encore passer mais l´odeur...
:rateau:


----------



## pumauer (22 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Bon je m´éclipse pour la soirée et je me tape 6 pages à lire, merci les gars !
> (surtout que le niveau du topic à dégringoler...et tout cela à cause d´une femme --> cf Pomme-pomme-girl:love
> 
> Et en passant : BIENVENUE Lilaemilie !
> ...



"Coucou lilaemilie"...


----------



## guigui_41 (22 Février 2010)

Les 13" vont surement pas être renouvellés !! Je serais déçu quand meme vu que j'attend que ça


----------



## divoli (22 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> ça va en calmer plus d'un


Ca va exciter HAL, oui...


----------



## pumauer (22 Février 2010)

guigui_41 a dit:


> Les 13" vont surement pas être renouvellés !! Je serais déçu quand meme vu que j'attend que ça



Mais non, kesse ki te fé dire ça? Ne désespaire pas d'avance.

Cela dit, ce serait trop fort. Tous ceux qui attendent et puis hop, plus de MBP 13"! Mais bon, impossible.


----------



## HAL-9000 (22 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Ca va exciter HAL, oui...


----------



## guigui_41 (22 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Mais non, kesse ki te fé dire ça? Ne désespaire pas d'avance.
> 
> Cela dit, ce serait trop fort. Tous ceux qui attendent et puis hop, plus de MBP 13"! Mais bon, impossible.



Il vont pas arreté les 13" mais je pense pas qu'ils vont renouveller la gamme 13" en fait


----------



## Kinesam (22 Février 2010)

Arreter de penser les gars et allez vous coucher pour etre en forme demain parce que sa se trouve...demain il n´y auras rien !
HAHA !!!! 

Prions


----------



## guigui_41 (22 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Arreter de penser les gars et allez vous coucher pour etre en forme demain parce que sa se trouve...demain il n´y auras rien !
> HAHA !!!!
> 
> Prions



C'est ce que je vais faire !!






Aller a+


----------



## Rom33 (22 Février 2010)

Il faut être réaliste, ça semble un peu léger pour demain mais ça sent bon pour le mois de mars, notamment vu que les stocks commencent à se vider.

Sinon merci pour le petit crackage des dernières pages, je me suis bien marré.


----------



## pumauer (22 Février 2010)

Ben du coup, y a plus personne...
Ouais, un peu léger pour demain, en effet...


----------



## Kinesam (22 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Ben du coup, y a plus personne...
> Ouais, un peu léger pour demain, en effet...



Si je suis encore là 

Et puis pour demain...
WAIT & SEE 

mais bon, hein, entre nous... c´est maigre tout sa...


----------



## daphone (22 Février 2010)

En tout cas pour ma part, je me suis bien blindé contre les (futures et probables) déceptions des mardi suivants... 
Demain soir, je vais au concert privé de Canal + voir White Rabbits http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IClBpch9vmM

et le mardi suivant : Marina and the diamonds bave: :bave: )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1VTcJfL7RE
(bien que je préfère largement cette version là..)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JHINokmH6w
:love::love::love:


----------



## greystoke (22 Février 2010)

Oooo lila olala . . .


----------



## lilaemilie (22 Février 2010)

Je suis toujours là



Kinesam a dit:


> ...
> Et en passant : BIENVENUE Lilaemilie ! ...



Merci, au passage =)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h13 ----------




greystoke a dit:


> Oooo lila olala . . .



Pitié, pas ca.


----------



## daphone (22 Février 2010)

Allez je m'en vais chercher des infos pour demain, si je trouve, je viens poster ici  
[où est mon vélo ?]


----------



## kerflous (22 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> En tout cas pour ma part, je me suis bien blindé contre les (futures et probables) déceptions des mardi suivants...
> Demain soir, je vais au concert privé de Canal + voir White Rabbits http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IClBpch9vmM
> 
> et le mardi suivant : Marina and the diamonds bave: :bave: )
> ...




Heuuuu ultra off topic ou méga off topic, je me tâte


----------



## greystoke (22 Février 2010)

lilaemilie a dit:


> Pitié, pas ca.


 

lol ...
plus que quelques heures d'attente . . .


----------



## Kinesam (22 Février 2010)

lilaemilie a dit:


> Je suis toujours là
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais de rien! ^^

En tout cas on auras finis cette page 117 avant minuit 

Sur ce je vous dit à demain, et une petite pensée à Dambo qui a un partiel!


----------



## lepostier (22 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Allez je m'en vais chercher des infos pour demain, si je trouve, je viens poster ici
> [où est mon vélo ?]



c'est plutot a moi de poster


----------



## daphone (22 Février 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> Heuuuu ultra off topic ou méga off topic, je me tâte



Ben non c'est bien le mardi que ça se passe non ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h24 ----------




greystoke a dit:


> lol ...
> plus que quelques heures d'attente . . .



12H35 exactement


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2010)

lilaemilie a dit:


> Oui..





HAL-9000 a dit:


> Suivant ??



Merci. Un sujet en moins à traiter


----------



## daphone (23 Février 2010)

quelqu'un sait comment ça se passe pour l'opération "bonus écologique" qu'Apple voudrait renouveler au 1er Mars ? Si ça se cumule avec mon offre student AOC à 12%, ça me ferait gagner pas mal (100&#8364; en plus si j'amène un vieux PC)... Et aussi comment s'y prendre, genre, cela implique de commander le macbook pro en Apple Store (venir avec son PC pour le déposer ? bizarre.. en commander ma config MBP spéciale ? ) Merci d'avance


----------



## MacSedik (23 Février 2010)

c'est pas les PC qu'ils reprennent mais les vieux Mac, faut pas forcement qu'ils soient en état de marche. sinon cette offre n'est pas encore mise en place, faudra attendre une annonce officielle d'Apple. donc pour le cumul, je pense que s'ils te donnent un Bon d'achat de 100&#8364; tu peut dans ce cas le cumuler avec l'AOC. 


si quelqu'un a déja bénéficié de cette offre (l'année dernière), j'aimerai bien qu'il nous donne quelques détails.


----------



## stary (23 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> J'l'aurait plutôt imaginée comme ceci, ta source  :



rhoo cochon lol


----------



## daphone (23 Février 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> c'est pas les PC qu'ils reprennent mais les vieux Mac, faut pas forcement qu'ils soient en état de marche. sinon cette offre n'est pas encore mise en place, faudra attendre une annonce officielle d'Apple. donc pour le cumul, je pense que s'ils te donnent un Bon d'achat de 100&#8364; tu peut dans ce cas le cumuler avec l'AOC.
> 
> 
> si quelqu'un a déja bénéficié de cette offre (l'année dernière), j'aimerai bien qu'il nous donne quelques détails.



Merci pour tes précisions. D'après l'article MacG, cela fonctionnerait avec des PC apparemment
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/144501/apple-relance-son-operation-bonus-ecologique

Si c'est mis en place le 1er Mars, effectivement, j'attendrai avant d'acheter mon MBP ! Donc pas grave si il sort pas demain 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h17 ----------

Possibilités d'UPDATE MBP: 

- Dalles IPS ?
- Résolutions augmentées ? 
- Changement de taille pour du 14 et du 16 ? en format 16/9 ? (oui c'est envisageable le 14 et le 16...)
- Option dalle mat pour les 13' ?
- Processeur i5 ou i7 ?
- RAM portée de 2 à 4go (pour ceux qui le sont pas ?)
- HDD plus gros ? (ou plus rapide ?)
- Chipset Intel + ATI sur toute la gamme pro ?
- Equivalent Optimus pour MacOSX ? (apparemment, Apple a préparé qqchose là dessus)
- Batterie encore améliorée ? ( du fait de changement des composants CPU)
- SSD au tarifs plus accessible ? (en option)
- Trackpad avec de nouvelles fonctionnalités / Gestures ?
- iSight plus performante ?
- "HyperDrive" (Blu-Ray, mais j'y crois pas du tout, coût de licence, S.Jobs est pas fan )
- USB 3.0 ? (j'y crois pas non plus )
- Design légèrement modifié ?
- Nouvelle prise magsafe (quasi-sûr, hérité des new MB blanc)
Etc..


----------



## lepostier (23 Février 2010)

stary a dit:


> rhoo cochon lol


impossible comme source si vous regardez bien c'est un pc qu'elle a derrière elle

mais j'avoue que nos yeux d'hommes sont plus attirés par un autre détail ( 2 pour être précis )


----------



## daphone (23 Février 2010)

lepostier a dit:


> impossible comme source si vous regardez bien c'est un pc qu'elle a derrière elle



Exact ! Tu as l'oeil (bien placé), dis moi !


----------



## pumauer (23 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Merci pour tes précisions. D'après l'article MacG, cela fonctionnerait avec des PC apparemment
> http://www.macg.co/news/voir/144501/apple-relance-son-operation-bonus-ecologique
> 
> Si c'est mis en place le 1er Mars, effectivement, j'attendrai avant d'acheter mon MBP ! Donc pas grave si il sort pas demain
> ...



Alors ça y est, c'est reparti? Et dire que moi je réfléchis toujours pour acheter l'actuel...


----------



## lepostier (23 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Exact ! Tu as l'oeil (bien placé), dis moi !


Faut bien , futur switcher ( demain? ) , et a force de trainer sur des forums mac j'ai chopé le truc pour repérer le "bien" et le "beaucoup moins bien"


----------



## daphone (23 Février 2010)

Pourquoi pas une annonce également pour l'*Apple TV *(même si je m'en fout un peu), qui pourrait hériter de l'architecture A4 de l'iPad, et donc de l'accès à toutes les applis et médias de l'immense iTunes Store. (là chapeau, la boucle serait bouclée.. iTunes sur l'ordi, sur le téléphone, sur la tablette, et desormais sur la télé.. de quoi ne plus changer de boutique !)


----------



## stary (23 Février 2010)

lepostier a dit:


> impossible comme source si vous regardez bien c'est un pc qu'elle a derrière elle
> 
> mais j'avoue que nos yeux d'hommes sont plus attirés par un autre détail ( 2 pour être précis )



remarque, mais qui s'intéresserait à un PC sur un forum pour MBP... en tout cas j'espère de tout cur comme la majorité des gens que c'est pour aujourd'hui


----------



## daphone (23 Février 2010)

Quand on voit le prix de ces Lenovo et leur config (le plus haut de gamme vaut le plus bas de gamme Apple) avec i7, SDD et carte graphique "commutable" etc.. Je me dis que fous Apple ?
http://translate.googleusercontent....gle.fr&usg=ALkJrhgucqhK2gz7ese45yrNqW5l4bhwGA


----------



## pumauer (23 Février 2010)

J'ai faim.


----------



## IBon (23 Février 2010)

Apple n'aurait pas par hasard evité de mettre à jour la disponibilité des MBPs actuels pour justement eviter que tous les forums spécialisés en parlent ?
Apple est prêt à tout pour garder les moindres secrets comme la date d'update de ses machines, il suffit de voir comment SJ se met facilement en colère si un journaliste ose révéler quelque détails sur l'IPad (cf réunion du Wall Street Journal) ...

De plus j'ai lu un article sur un site US il y a quelques jours (désolé je n'arrive pas à remettre la main dessus) dans lequel il était indiqué (de source qualifiée) que désormais Apple interdit à ses transporteurs de rendre public la moindre information sur des transports de conteneurs pour le compte de la Pomme pour eviter ce qui c'était passé avec le premier IPhone (beaucoup de sites internets avait révélés des arrivées importantes de conteneurs au nom de la pomme dans lesquels le nombre d'unités représentaient clairement la taille d'un IPhone...)

Certains disent qu'il n'y a pas de signes de sorties imminentes mais je rappel qu'au mexique il n'y a plus du tout de stock (expedition entre 2 et 5 jours pour des configs de base sur tous les modèles) et que dans des pays qui représentent des petits marchés les stocks sont très fins ....

J'espère en tout cas vraiment que c'est pour aujourd'hui car sinon va y avoir avoir beaucoup de suicides parmis les membres de ce forums ....
Et moi le premier grrrr ... en plus je suis aux US et l'euro n'arrete pas de se casser la figure donc en retardant la sortie des new MBPs apple me fait perdre pas mal d'argent grrrr .....

Bon courage a tous !
Préparez les doses d'anti-stress pour la dernière heure (11-12h heure de Cupertino ??) ... loool


----------



## Kinesam (23 Février 2010)

IBon a dit:


> Apple n'aurait pas par hasard evité de mettre à jour la disponibilité des MBPs actuels pour justement eviter que tous les forums spécialisés en parlent ?
> Apple est prêt à tout pour garder les moindres secrets comme la date d'update de ses machines, il suffit de voir comment SJ se met facilement en colère si un journaliste ose révéler quelque détails sur l'IPad (cf réunion du Wall Street Journal) ...
> 
> De plus j'ai lu un article sur un site US il y a quelques jours (désolé je n'arrive pas à remettre la main dessus) dans lequel il était indiqué (de source qualifiée) que désormais Apple interdit à ses transporteurs de rendre public la moindre information sur des transports de conteneurs pour le compte de la Pomme pour eviter ce qui c'était passé avec le premier IPhone (beaucoup de sites internets avait révélés des arrivées importantes de conteneurs au nom de la pomme dans lesquels le nombre d'unités représentaient clairement la taille d'un IPhone...)
> ...



C´est pas de l´argent que tu perd si l´euro dégringole ! 

C´est plutot : Plus l´euro resteras fort face au dollar, plus tu feras d´économie parce qu´il te couteras moins d´argent qu´en Europe
Plus ils sortiront tot, plus ta "réduc" seras grande 

PLUS QUE 5h30 !!!!
​


----------



## dambo (23 Février 2010)

IBon a dit:


> Apple n'aurait pas par hasard evité de mettre à jour la disponibilité des MBPs actuels pour justement eviter que tous les forums spécialisés en parlent ?
> Apple est prêt à tout pour garder les moindres secrets comme la date d'update de ses machines, il suffit de voir comment SJ se met facilement en colère si un journaliste ose révéler quelque détails sur l'IPad (cf réunion du Wall Street Journal) ...
> 
> De plus j'ai lu un article sur un site US il y a quelques jours (désolé je n'arrive pas à remettre la main dessus) dans lequel il était indiqué (de source qualifiée) que désormais Apple interdit à ses transporteurs de rendre public la moindre information sur des transports de conteneurs pour le compte de la Pomme pour eviter ce qui c'était passé avec le premier IPhone (beaucoup de sites internets avait révélés des arrivées importantes de conteneurs au nom de la pomme dans lesquels le nombre d'unités représentaient clairement la taille d'un IPhone...)
> ...


Il y a toujours eu des rumeurs donc ça me paraît peu probable ... Mais j'espère que tu dis vrai !
Si il n'y a plus de stocks dans "certains pays", c'est peut-être que c'est prévu pour la semaine prochaine alors et que les stores vont peu à peu être en rupture ...
De toute façon on sera fixé dans moins de 6h (fermeture du store ou pas ...)

A plus tard tout le monde


----------



## freed201 (23 Février 2010)

*Question délais de livraison :*

Dans hypothétique idée que ca sort aujourd'hui et qu'il me plait et que je le commande tout de suite... wha trop bien .. le trip... dans environ combien de temps je vais le recevoir.
Je vous explique.. je suis actuellement en Belgique et je vais demenager dans le sud de la France dans 15 jours... d'ou ma question . (de savoir ou j'le fais livrer . )
voilou
Merci

sinon .. steeve, garde le firewire sur le 13 pouces stp.. va-zy


----------



## dambo (23 Février 2010)

freed201 a dit:


> *Question délais de livraison :*
> 
> Dans hypothétique idée que ca sort aujourd'hui et qu'il me plait et que je le commande tout de suite... wha trop bien .. le trip... dans environ combien de temps je vais le recevoir.
> Je vous explique.. je suis actuellement en Belgique et je vais demenager dans le sud de la France dans 15 jours... d'ou ma question . (de savoir ou j'le fais livrer . )
> ...


Tu verras en fonction des délais indiqués sur le store ! Si c'est dispo "immédiatement", tu peux y aller ! Sinon je te conseille de commander la semaine suivante pour le recevoir en Belgique


----------



## freed201 (23 Février 2010)

oki merci a toi.. Donc les délais sont respectés par rapport a ce qui est marqué..


----------



## Climaxxx (23 Février 2010)

Salut!

Des magasins ici en Belgique(CAMi) font des réductions de 5% sur tous les mac, entre le 15 février et le 15 mars... C'est peut-être pour écouler leur stock beaucoup plus rapidement que prévu, mais si leur période de promotion est jusqu'au 15 mars, alors que ce sera peut-être bel et bien pour le 15 mars... :s


----------



## fabnaute (23 Février 2010)

Bonjour,
J'aimerai réagir aux personnes qui disent qu'Apple pratique des prix aberrants.
En effet, dans ce monde informatique, je vois toujours que les gens ne regardent uniquement que le matériel,.
Il faut penser à tout le développement qu'il y a derrière, à commencé par le système d'exploitation : la compatibilité, les logiciels, l'accessibilité qui est intégrée.
Prenez un pc avec windows, et dans votre vie vous serez toujours emmerdé à un moment ou l'autre avec des incompatibilités.
Certes Apple pourrait, dans sa gamme actuelle, faire un petit effort au niveau du matériel, mais c'est n'importe quoi de dire qu'Apple se fou des clients en pratiquant des tarifs exorbitants...


----------



## Climaxxx (23 Février 2010)

A choisir entre un MBP mid 2009 15" IC2D à 1649&#8364; et un éventuel MBP 2010 à (on ne sait pas quel prix ni à quelle date)...

Vous pencheriez pour quoi?

Si vous deviez émettre la possibilité d'un prix, ce serait quoi également?


----------



## iZiDoR (23 Février 2010)

Climaxxx a dit:


> A choisir entre un MBP mid 2009 15" IC2D à 1649 et un éventuel MBP 2010 à (on ne sait pas quel prix ni à quelle date)...
> 
> Vous pencheriez pour quoi?
> 
> Si vous deviez émettre la possibilité d'un prix, ce serait quoi également?



Vu qu'on est en 2010, 2010 me semble logique.


----------



## Paradise (23 Février 2010)

Bon le haut de gamme en i5/i7 ....?


----------



## Climaxxx (23 Février 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Vu qu'on est en 2010, 2010 me semble logique.



Mouais 
Pas sûr!  ^^


----------



## freed201 (23 Février 2010)

le refurb est vide en macbook pro.. c'est un signe (comment ca je cherche des signes partout )

ce matin mon train etait a l'heure, c'est un signe ?


----------



## Paradise (23 Février 2010)

:love: Le store est ouvert !!!!! :love: Oh merde il avait pas fermé... :hein:


----------



## Fil de Brume (23 Février 2010)

Bon ben moi je suis toujours en train de me tater, entre un pc portable sous linux ou un MBP ^^

Mais une chose est sûre, je ne suis pas pressé, j'attendrais la sortie des nouveaux MBP pour me décider...


----------



## bullrottt (23 Février 2010)

Sa sent pas bon pour aujourd hui ... je ne le sent pas du tout 
en général quand les nouveautés arrivent, nous le ressentons par une vague de rumeur voulue ou non...

la aujourd hui que dalle, le temps est gris, etc... je ne le sent pas


----------



## chris37 (23 Février 2010)

Moi aussi j'y croyais et la plus trop enfin bon on verra bien a 12h


----------



## Fil de Brume (23 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Exact ! Tu as l'oeil (bien placé), dis moi !


La fille : regarde moi dans les yeux. Non, plus haut, les yeux.


----------



## _Panamac_ (23 Février 2010)

hello,

j'y croyais aussi pour aujourd'hui mais quand on regarde les différentes offres / réductions qu'Apple propose (pour les étudiants, en suisse, en belgique, etc.), elle se terminent toutes autour du 15 mars....

je pense donc que les MBP seront dispo dans deux semaines, pas avant...

malheureusement...


----------



## Climaxxx (23 Février 2010)

C'est ce que je me dis aussi... A mon avis pour la mi-mars... Mais qui sait...


----------



## Paradise (23 Février 2010)

Et oui c'est pour Mars  depuis le temps


----------



## v4lium (23 Février 2010)

fabnaute a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'aimerai réagir aux personnes qui disent qu'Apple pratique des prix aberrants.
> En effet, dans ce monde informatique, je vois toujours que les gens ne regardent uniquement que le matériel,.
> Il faut penser à tout le développement qu'il y a derrière, à commencé par le système d'exploitation : la compatibilité, les logiciels, l'accessibilité qui est intégrée.
> ...



Wouaw, quand tu réagis, tu fais pas semblant toi.


----------



## chris37 (23 Février 2010)

les promo sont jusqu&#8217;a mi mars pour ne pas que tu deduise la date je pense soit aujourd'hui ou la semaine prochaine


----------



## Climaxxx (23 Février 2010)

chris37 a dit:


> les promo sont jusqua mi mars pour ne pas que tu deduise la date je pense soit aujourd'hui ou la semaine prochaine



A quoi bon écouler un stock de MBP à prix réduit jusqu'à une  certaine date si c'est pour sortir un nouveau MBP avant la fin de la période de promo? ...
Enfin je comprends pas le raisonnement qu'il y a derrière...


----------



## freed201 (23 Février 2010)

Ben c'est simple : personne a la date et tout le monde s'en doute..
si les promos sont jusqu'a mi-mars c'est que c'est dernier delais.. donc ca sera avant 

simple comme un apple store qui ferme


----------



## _Panamac_ (23 Février 2010)

Climaxxx a dit:


> A quoi bon écouler un stock de MBP à prix réduit jusqu'à une  certaine date si c'est pour sortir un nouveau MBP avant la fin de la période de promo? ...
> Enfin je comprends pas le raisonnement qu'il y a derrière...




oui, moi non plus.

ils ne peuvent pas appliquer des promos sur des produits quand dans le même temps ils proposent une nouvelle gamme..

ce serait étrange.



bon, c'est vrai aussi que j'ai toujours l'espoir que le store ferme ce midi  =)


----------



## GWEN2001 (23 Février 2010)

je n'ai pas vu les promos, mais si elles s'arrètent toutes le 15 mars c'est louche car en générale les boutiques fonctionnent par semaine calendaire

et là comme bing un lundi

ça met une pierre dans le jardin de ce qui pense que ce n'est pas aujourd'hui.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (23 Février 2010)

Ca y est on est demain... Résultat des courses ?


----------



## Paradise (23 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5401623 a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est on est demain... Résultat des courses ?



Jobs 1 - Le fion des Macuser 0


----------



## chris37 (23 Février 2010)

Une promo peut etre modif donc la ils te font croire que sa sort pa tous de suite pour que tu achete les derniers stocks et paf les news sortent et puis les Apr ne savent pas quand la mise a jour aura lieux alors il font des promos pour déstocker le plus car il savent que c'est pour bientot aujourd'hui peut etre  ceci n'est qu'une hypothese


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Février 2010)

fabnaute a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'aimerai réagir aux personnes qui disent qu'Apple pratique des prix aberrants.
> En effet, dans ce monde informatique, je vois toujours que les gens ne regardent uniquement que le matériel,.
> Il faut penser à tout le développement qu'il y a derrière, à commencé par le système d'exploitation : la compatibilité, les logiciels, l'accessibilité qui est intégrée.
> ...


 
C'est une blague... 
D'habitude je n'interviens pas à cette heure sur le forum, mais là... :modo:

Premièrement, concernant le système d'exploitation, si tu te balades ici et la sur le forum tu verras que Snow Leopard n'est pas si "parfait que cela" : problèmes de pilotes imprimantes non résolus, Airport défaillant, etc.
Deuxièment, si le fait d'être sous Mac OS X justifie le prix d'un MBP à 1100&#8364; - 2000&#8364;, alors que dire des portables sous Linux 2 à 3 fois moins chers...
Enfin, Apple pourrait effectivement faire des efforts au niveau du matériel : quand tu vois que la MaJ MBP été 2009 incorpore toujours et encore la 9400M qui fête ses 3 ans . Et pareil pour le _'haut de gamme'_ iMac 27' qui incorpore la HD Radeon 4670 (par défaut) qui est bien en deça des performances d'une HD 4870...

Je me répète encore une fois, pour 900&#8364; et des centimes j'ai pu me monter un ordinateur bureau comprenant :

- processeur Core i9 D0
- CG Ati HD 4870
- 3Go RAM DDR3 1066
- Carte mère comprenant Crossfire et SLI jusqu'à 3 CG (e-Sata, USB 3.0)
- Double ventillo processeur
- Alim
- DD Raptor 150Go 16Mo 10000 tr/min 
- lecteur/graveur CD/DVD
- clavier+souris
- Win 7 

Donc bon, les remarques de prix plus que raisonnables de la part d'Apple me font glousser de rire... je pouffe même.


----------



## Dementia (23 Février 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde,
BOn alors je ne sais plus trop quoi penser, aujourd'hui? la semaine prochaine?dans 15 jours? dans 3 mois? !!!! Je ne sais pas. On tente tous de trouver des infos qui nous donneront espoir, et puis au final ben  rien. 
Dans quelques heures on va tous raler je le sens lol. 
Honnêtement j'y crois !!!!! J'y crois !!!!! Le refurb vide et les promos jusqu'en mars ben ce sont des signes!!!!!  MAISSSS  ca veut peut être rien dire en fait .   Et si il n'y avait pas de MAJ avant juin... Si justement les prix baissaient pour réconforter ceux qui attendent !!!! Steve s'est peut être dit :" Vu qu'il n'y aura pas de MAJ avant longtemps, on va faire un ptit geste". 
Enfin je ne sais pas, je ne sais plus. Mais même si les utilisations sont completement differentes avec l'ipad, les utilisateurs aussi, ben j'ai l'impression que ce sera l'ipad pour l'instant et point barre. Ils misent un gros coup la !!  On attend tous mais c'est l'ipad qui prime, il en a rien à foutre qu'on soit la à attendre, pour apple l'ipad est le gros coup à jouer.   
Je dis tout ca mais dans le fond j'espère tellement que ca va être pour aujourd'hui .  Allezzzzzzz soyons motivé !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Prions mes amis 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h49 ----------




HAL-9000 a dit:


> C'est une blague...
> D'habitude je n'interviens pas à cette heure sur le forum, mais là... :modo:
> 
> Premièrement, concernant le système d'exploitation, si tu te balades ici et la sur le forum tu verras que Snow Leopard n'est pas si "parfait que cela" : problèmes de pilotes imprimantes non résolus, Airport défaillant, etc.
> ...


 
Je suis daccord . Apple reste apple mais faut pas non plus en profiter.


----------



## Jol666 (23 Février 2010)

chris37 a dit:


> Une promo peut etre modif donc la ils te font croire que sa sort pa tous de suite pour que tu achete les derniers stocks et paf les news sortent et puis les Apr ne savent pas quand la mise a jour aura lieux alors il font des promos pour déstocker le plus car il savent que c'est pour bientot aujourd'hui peut etre  ceci n'est qu'une hypothese


Serait-il possible de faire un effort sur l'orthographe et la ponctuation svp ?
... parce qu'il vaut mieux ne rien poster plutôt qu'un pavé comme ça, sans aucune coupure et rempli de fautes, et que personne ne lira.


----------



## pumauer (23 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> C'est une blague...
> D'habitude je n'interviens pas à cette heure sur le forum, mais là... :modo:
> 
> Premièrement, concernant le système d'exploitation, si tu te balades ici et la sur le forum tu verras que Snow Leopard n'est pas si "parfait que cela" : problèmes de pilotes imprimantes non résolus, Airport défaillant, etc.
> ...



Ouais, d'accord, mais en même temps, je n'échangerai pas mon vieux Macbook contre cette machine. Va savoir pourquoi, hein...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (23 Février 2010)

Paradise a dit:


> Jobs 1 - Le fion des Macuser 0



Je pense justement que le fion des MacBookPro Waiting For news est justement bien rempli depuis octobre.    

mardi prochain qui sait...


----------



## Jeromac (23 Février 2010)

Hello,

c'est bizarre mais quand je vais sur cette page la :
http://store.apple.com/fr/browse/home/shop_mac/family/macbook_pro
j'ai l'impression que les MBP ont l'air plus vieux que d'habitude. C'est moi qui hallucine ou vous le voyez aussi ? Je ne sais pas mais encore la semaine dernière ou même hier il n'avait pas cette "apparence" si démodée ! Vous pensez que ça puisse être le signe de l'approche du futur renouvellement que nous attendons tous ?

En plus, ce matin, il y a eu une brève coupure de courant chez moi vers 9h... je pense qu'il n'y a plus aucun doute. Qu'en pensez-vous ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h01 ----------




pumauer a dit:


> Ouais, d'accord, mais en même temps, je n'échangerai pas mon vieux Macbook contre cette machine. Va savoir pourquoi, hein...



Mac OS X ! Mac OS X ! Mac OS X !


----------



## take-over (23 Février 2010)

snow leopard 10.6.3 semble être prêt, iWork10 n'est toujours pas sorti alors qu'on est déjà fin février... cela me semble logique pour apple de sortir le tout avec du nouveau matériel, 2 signe de plus pour aujourd'hui ?

A propos des rumeurs, sachant que c'est toujours les mêmes sites qui en proposent, après 2 mardi sans la sortie des MBPs, cela ne m'étonne pas qu'il n'y ai pas de rumeur aujourd'hui !


----------



## rizoto (23 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Je me répète encore une fois, pour 900 et des centimes j'ai pu me monter un ordinateur bureau comprenant :
> 
> - processeur Core i9 D0
> - CG Ati HD 4870
> ...



Temps de montage, prix écran, pollution sonore?


----------



## Fil de Brume (23 Février 2010)

Bah sinon linux c'est pas mal non plus hein ? 
De toute façon on le sait tous, un ordi sous windows, c'est une console de jeu de luxe ^^

Pour bosser, rien ne vaut un mac os X ou un linux 

Donc bon, la machine ci-dessus, sous linux, ça doit le faire... mais en même temps je n'aime pas les desktop, si je me reprend un ordi PC, pour y mettre linux dessus, ça sera un portable...


----------



## simo.ortho (23 Février 2010)

Vous parlez tous d' une promotion en Belgique et Suisse . Est ce que ça existe en France aussi? Et ça consiste en quoi? 5, 10, 15%  ou quoi? En faite depuis quand vous attendez la sortie des nouveaux MBP? parceque moi j en ai marre d' attendre... Merci


----------



## pumauer (23 Février 2010)

Ouais, et moi aussi je me répète : 
MB fin 2007, 1go de ram, HDD 80, 1050 euros.
Toshiba 2007, 2go de ram, HDD 320, 800 euros.
J'ai revendu le Toshi. Allez savoir pourquoi, hein... 

Un Mac plus ancien fonctionne mieux qu'un Pc neuf. J'ai même préféré mon PB 12" de 2005 acheté d'occase que le Toshi. 
Les Macs actuels ne sont pas dépassés. Ils fonctionnent mieux que les Pc. 
Le coup de la carte graphique, manie des gamers du monde Pc qui est en train de gagner le monde du Mac, me fait rigoler. Bon, c'est sûr, les jeux, je m'en fous, mais allez dire que le graphisme de l'interface est mieux sur un Pc! Foutage de gueule! Apple peut se permettre de laisser de vieilles cartes graphiques parce que c'est de toute façon meilleur au niveau graphique. 
Le coup des core i5,7,9, ok,  mais là encore, un MB d'aujourd'hui fonctionnera mieux qu'un Sony en face au prix équivalent, même pourvu de core i. 
Je suis en train de comparer, même si en fait ça se compare pas. Un Pc ne peut se comparer qu'à un autre Pc. Pareil pour un Mac. 
La question à se poser n'est pas : est-ce que l'actuel MBP est vraiment à la masse par rapport à la concurrence? Mais : qu'est-ce que je gagne si j'achète un Mac aujourd'hui par rapport à celui que je possède depuis deux ans?


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Le coup de la carte graphique, manie des gamers du monde Pc qui est en train de gagner le monde du Mac, me fait rigoler. Bon, c'est sûr, les jeux, je m'en fous, mais allez dire que le graphisme de l'interface est mieux sur un Pc! Foutage de gueule! Apple peut se permettre de laisser de vieilles cartes graphiques parce que c'est de toute façon meilleur au niveau graphique.


 
Et que fait tu des gens comme moi qui utilisent des compilateurs C/C++, programmes Matlab, etc. sachant que de plus en plus de compilateurs utilisent la CG afin d'accélerer* significativement* les temps de calcul... ?


----------



## pumauer (23 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Et que fait tu des gens comme moi qui utilisent des compilateurs C/C++, programmes Matlab, etc. sachant que de plus en plus de compilateurs utilisent la CG afin d'accélerer* significativement* les temps de calcul... ?



Ben rien!


----------



## v4lium (23 Février 2010)

C'est dommage que les prix du refurb ne soient pas vraiment impactés par les promos sur les MBP2009 neufs... du coup ca fait un peu cher je trouve à 2 semaines de la version 2010 (ou 30 minutes)


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Ben rien!


 

Cu*nard  :rateau:

Ben rien, Apple s'en tape des gens qui programment, qui font de la vidéo, retouche photo, qui jouent...
Au final seulement l'utilisateur qui utilise le Web et traitement de texte se voit satisfait des produits Apple actuels...


----------



## v4lium (23 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Et que fait tu des gens comme moi qui utilisent des compilateurs C/C++, programmes Matlab, etc. sachant que de plus en plus de compilateurs utilisent la CG afin d'accélerer* significativement* les temps de calcul... ?



Naif, ne sachant pas exactement ce que tu fais... je me demande si un MBP est la meilleure machine pour faire C/C++, programmes Matlab etc...
Mais comme ça, au doigt mouillé, j'ai un doute...


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Février 2010)

v4lium a dit:


> Naif, ne sachant pas exactement ce que tu fais...


 

D'ou le Win 7 Core i9 D0 décrit précedemment...


----------



## -Ben- (23 Février 2010)

"Nvidia a enfin officiellement annoncé la sortie de ses cartes graphiques GeForce GTX 480 et GTX 47, déclinaisons de l'architecture FERMI sur son twitter, et ce pour le 26 mars 2010. Ces cartes graphiques trouveraient tout à fait leur place dans les futurs  Mac Pro." _source mac4ever_

vont t-ils attendre ces carte G. pour tout sortir ?


----------



## v4lium (23 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> D'ou le Win 7 Core i9 D0 décrit précedemment...


 ha ouais ca se tient


----------



## pumauer (23 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Cu*nard  :rateau:
> 
> Ben rien, Apple s'en tape des gens qui programment, qui font de la vidéo, retouche photo, qui jouent...
> Au final seulement l'utilisateur qui utilise le Web et traitement de texte se voit satisfait des produits Apple actuels...



Mais non, ils ne s'en tapent pas, bien au contraire! Ni de ceux qui programment, de moins en moins de ceux qui jouent, un peu c'est vrai parfois de ceux qui font de la retouche photo (mises à jour tardives de certains logiciels, dalles brillantes - mais à qui doit-on ces dalles brillantes, en fin de compte?). Concernant le montage video, je me demande comment je ferai sur Windows pour faire des montages video d'une manière aussi simple et rapide...J'ai testé à l'époque, une vraie galère! Alors que là, autoroute. Surtout que c'est aussi pour le boulot, donc faut pas que ça déconne trop...


Ensuite, t'as un niveau au-dessus où en effet Windows est plus utilisé parce que impossible sur Mac. 
Ensuite, au niveau encore plus professionnel, dans certaines branches (SNCF par exemple) ils n'utilisent plus ni Windows ni Mac. Ils ont leur propre système.


----------



## tbotw69 (23 Février 2010)

Bon il ferme cet appstore US ? J'arrête pas de rafraîchir la page pour voir


----------



## pumauer (23 Février 2010)

Correctif : dernier paragraphe à oublier, erreur...


----------



## Kinesam (23 Février 2010)

Je ne pense pas qu'ils vont le fermer avant 12h30! Donc épargne cmd+R ou F5 
Enfin, si ils le ferment!
Parce que là, c'est vraiment mal parti =(


----------



## pumauer (23 Février 2010)

tbotw69 a dit:


> Bon il ferme cet appstore US ? J'arrête pas de rafraîchir la page pour voir



Rafraîchit, rafraîchit! Non, rien. Toujours la "nouvelle famille des Macbook Pro".


----------



## simo.ortho (23 Février 2010)

Vous parlez tous d' une promotion en Belgique et Suisse . Est ce que ça existe en France aussi? Et ça consiste en quoi? 5, 10, 15% ou quoi? En faite depuis quand vous attendez la sortie des nouveaux MBP? parceque moi j en ai marre d' attendre... Merci


----------



## taz_60 (23 Février 2010)

Certains attendent depuis décembre...

Pour les promos, je suis pas au courant. J'ai accès dans mon école à Apple On Campus (12%), alors ça me concerne peu (à moins que des mags proposent une vrai grosse promo de 20%, pour le moment, même sur le refurb, ça se limite à 15%)

En ce qui me concerne, je n'ai pas atteint le point de névrose, ça ne fait que 2 semaines que j'attends.


----------



## _Panamac_ (23 Février 2010)

taz_60 a dit:


> Certains attendent depuis décembre...



et d'autres depuis ........ octobre !


----------



## Dementia (23 Février 2010)

Je crois que c'est mort , je n'y crois plus


----------



## Jol666 (23 Février 2010)

Bizarre comme tous les mardis se suivent et se ressemblent...


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Février 2010)

> Ensuite, au niveau encore plus professionnel, dans certaines branches (SNCF par exemple) ils n'utilisent plus ni Windows ni Mac. Ils ont leur propre système.


 
Fortiche à la SNCF, ils devraient se reconvertir à mon avis...


----------



## Dementia (23 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Fortiche à la SNCF, ils devraient se reconvertir à mon avis...


 
Ils ont toujours un train de retard  ( elle était facile)


----------



## MacSedik (23 Février 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> et d'autres depuis ........ octobre !



t'aurais dû acheter à l'époque. pourquoi attendre si longtemps?? (5 mois).


----------



## Jol666 (23 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> au niveau encore plus professionnel (SNCF par exemple)


:mouais: association de mots qui ne tient pas trop la route (ni le rail)


----------



## MacSedik (23 Février 2010)

Dementia a dit:


> Je crois que c'est mort , je n'y crois plus



il est midi les gars, c'est 6h du mat' à NY... ils ont même pas pris leur bacon là-bas


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (23 Février 2010)

Ah il y a de l'espoir alors...


----------



## pumauer (23 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Fortiche à la SNCF, ils devraient se reconvertir à mon avis...



Ouais. Je ne suis pas sûr de mon info, à vérifier. Mais il me semble bien qu'un jour un type nous a exposé le truc. Et c'est un cran au-dessus, parce qu'ils font leurs composants et leurs logiciels, notamment pour le TGV, tout ça. A vérifier, tout de même.
Et puis, ho, moi je n'ai pas de préjugé contre Windows. Si c'était aussi que Mac, j'y retournerais, c'est clair. Comme tout le monde, d'ailleurs...Ça m'arrangerait, moi, d'acheter un Sony avec tout ce qu'il faut dedans pour beaucoup moins cher. Oui, mais voilà...


----------



## _Panamac_ (23 Février 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> t'aurais dû acheter à l'époque. pourquoi attendre si longtemps?? (5 mois).



parce que même si je m'arrache la tête a chaque fois que j'ouvre un onglet firefox, ou je met deezer ou autre (j'ai un HP de 2006 AMD Turion ...), je préfère encore attendre et acheter un ordi récent, j'entends un produit qui va me durer entre 3 et 4 ans.

La technologie des MBP actuels a déjà plusieurs années, donc si tu fais le calcul, d'ici 4 ans je me retrouverais avec du matos largement dépassé. en attendant, je limite la casse...

parce que, quoi qu'on en dise, quand tu mets 2000 euros dans un achat, tu as le droit d'attendre un produit récent, et pas un mac qui date de plusieurs années.


----------



## pumauer (23 Février 2010)

Correctif : lire "aussi bien que Mac"

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h22 ----------




_Panamac_ a dit:


> parce que même si je m'arrache la tête a chaque fois que j'ouvre un onglet firefox, ou je met deezer ou autre (j'ai un HP de 2006 AMD Turion ...), je préfère encore attendre et acheter un ordi récent, j'entends un produit qui va me durer entre 3 et 4 ans.
> 
> La technologie des MBP actuels a déjà plusieurs années, donc si tu fais le calcul, d'ici 4 ans je me retrouverais avec du matos largement dépassé. en attendant, je limite la casse...
> 
> parce que, quoi qu'on en dise, quand tu mets 2000 euros dans un achat, tu as le droit d'attendre un produit récent, et pas un mac qui date de plusieurs années.



Réflexe de Pécéiste pur.


----------



## _Panamac_ (23 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Réflexe de Pécéiste pur.




j'ai aussi un mac...  =)


----------



## divoli (23 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Réflexe de Pécéiste pur.



Voilà, à contrario du MacUser de base qui est conditionné à être beaucoup plus couillon, à se contenter sans discuter de ce qu'Apple veuille bien lui proposer aux prix imposés.


----------



## take-over (23 Février 2010)

le topic est bien calme aujourd'hui ! 

Pas plus mal, ça évite d'être énervé par 4 pages par heures ou on apprend rien, à part que la maj n'est pas pour le jour J !

En espérant être mauvaise langue et que le store ferme d'ici 5 min !


----------



## bullrottt (23 Février 2010)

je crois que c est mort la non ?


----------



## N3ox (23 Février 2010)

J'crois oui


----------



## Dementia (23 Février 2010)

take-over a dit:


> le topic est bien calme aujourd'hui !
> 
> Pas plus mal, ça évite d'être énervé par 4 pages par heures ou on apprend rien, à part que la maj n'est pas pour le jour J !
> 
> En espérant être mauvaise langue et que le store ferme d'ici 5 min !


 
On se fait tout le temps des fausses joies .  Perso j'y crois pas !!! En esperant me tromper !!


----------



## MacSedik (23 Février 2010)

take-over a dit:


> le topic est bien calme aujourd'hui !



113 utilisateurs présents.


----------



## BipBip 77 (23 Février 2010)

Salut tout le monde!

Pourquoi? l'apple store ferme généralement à quelle heures pour les mise à jour?


----------



## divoli (23 Février 2010)

Le store peut encore fermer d'ici 15 h.

Mais l'annonce de nouveaux MBP me parait hautement invraisemblable. Ce serait bien la première fois que l'on verrait un nouveau Mac apparaitre sans qu'il ait été précédé d'une multitude de rumeurs insistantes au moins dès la veille. Je sais bien qu'Apple a pris des mesures pour éviter les fuites mais faut-il encore qu'elles s'avèrent efficaces, ce qui risque d'être difficile. 

Par contre, quid des pré-commandes de l'iPad ? A voir...


----------



## take-over (23 Février 2010)

BipBip 77 a dit:


> Salut tout le monde!
> 
> Pourquoi? l'apple store ferme généralement à quelle heures pour les mise à jour?



je dirai 12h35


----------



## Fil de Brume (23 Février 2010)

La grosse surprise que nous promet apple, la disparition des modèles d'ordi portable... Bah oui, pas besoin d'ordi portable, on se prend un mac à la maison, un mac au boulot, et en déplacement on utilise un iPad 

J'ai essayé de convaincre mon patron d'acheter des iPad à tout le monde, pour remplacer le papier, mais il a pas voulu, allez savoir pourquoi... ^^


----------



## lepostier (23 Février 2010)

Je n y crois plus pour aujourd hui
7jours
168heures
10080minutes 
604800secondes 
le compte a rebours est lancé
sur ce moi je vais patienter sur les pistes dans la poudreuse


----------



## matcan (23 Février 2010)

c'est gonflant quand même; si au moins ils annonçaient la date on saurai a quoi s'en tenir...


----------



## Fil de Brume (23 Février 2010)

lepostier a dit:


> sur ce moi je vais patienter sur les pistes dans la poudreuse


Tu as bien de la chance d'être encore en vacances 
"poudreuse"... "pistes"... les pistes ne sont pas damées, là où tu vas ? ^^


----------



## MacSedik (23 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Par contre, quid des pré-commandes de l'iPad ? A voir...



c'est jeudi 25 février, mais je pense que le délais de 2 mois est dû à la validation de l'iPad par la FCC c'est ce logo q'on trouve dans tous les appareils pommés. car l'iPad n'a toujours pas l'autorisation, c'est l'histoire de quelques jours.


----------



## theplayer777 (23 Février 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> La grosse surprise que nous promet apple, la disparition des modèles d'ordi portable... Bah oui, pas besoin d'ordi portable, *on se prend un mac à la maison, un mac au boulot, et en déplacement on utilise un iPad*
> 
> J'ai essayé de convaincre mon patron d'acheter des iPad à tout le monde, pour remplacer le papier, mais il a pas voulu, allez savoir pourquoi... ^^



perso, je me vois assez mal dans le train faire du traitement de texte, bosser sur toshop ou illustrator, ou même faire un peu de prog sur un iPad... le iPad ne remplacera pas un portable!


----------



## elbrado (23 Février 2010)

@ mardi prochain ! :mouais:


----------



## pumauer (23 Février 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> j'ai aussi un mac...  =)



N'empêche...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h58 ----------




divoli a dit:


> Voilà, à contrario du MacUser de base qui est conditionné à être beaucoup plus couillon, à se contenter sans discuter de ce qu'Apple veuille bien lui proposer aux prix imposés.



Pas compris la phrase.


----------



## Kinesam (23 Février 2010)

Et bien c´est fort dommage !
Encore une semaine complète à attendre...et on attend toujours sans etre certain qu´ils arriveront le mardi d´après...:hein:


----------



## pumauer (23 Février 2010)

lepostier a dit:


> Je n y crois plus pour aujourd hui
> 7jours
> 168heures
> 10080minutes
> ...



P'tain, y en a qu'ont du bol...


----------



## daphone (23 Février 2010)

Je vous propose un petit jeu en attendant...

http://smashfaceonkeyboardpostresult.com/


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h03 ----------


----------



## divoli (23 Février 2010)

elbrado a dit:


> @ mardi prochain ! :mouais:



Mardi prochain, on passe en mars, et c'est vraiment le mois le plus défavorable pour voir apparaitre de nouveaux MBP.

Plus j'y pense et plus je me dis qu'ils vont sortir durant le deuxième trimestre, probablement en mai. 

Mais bien sûr cela n'engage que moi, en fait comme tout le monde je n'en sais rien.


----------



## Kinesam (23 Février 2010)




----------



## Rezv@n (23 Février 2010)

Bon ben on se retrouve mardi prochain et le store ne fermera pas et on attendra encore celui d'après . A croire qu'ils les ont oublié.  

Tout ça à cause de cette m***e d'iPad 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h07 ----------

Si on boycottait Apple et qu'on faisait une manif ? :love:


----------



## MacSedik (23 Février 2010)

Rezv@n a dit:


> Si on boycottait Apple et qu'on faisait une manif ? :love:



tu es sûr que tu es suisse toi??


----------



## pumauer (23 Février 2010)

Ouais, en même temps, tout ça c'est prodigieux. Ce silence, cette absence de rumeurs, c'est fabuleux. Ce qui fait qu'on n'en sait rien de rien. Bien joué, Apple. Mais au fond, qui a décrété qu'il y aurait de nouveaux MBP?


----------



## Kinesam (23 Février 2010)

Ptet qu´ils ont vraiment des problèmes avec les nouvelles CG (jpense pas que les nouveaux processeurs soit la source du retard) et qu´ils veulent d´abord les perfectionner avant de les sortir trop à la va vite...donc il vaut mieux attendre si on veut de la qualité =D

Et ils ont toujours pas atteint les 10 000 000 000 pour iTunes


----------



## daphone (23 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Ouais, en même temps, tout ça c'est prodigieux. Ce silence, cette absence de rumeurs, c'est fabuleux. Ce qui fait qu'on n'en sait rien de rien. Bien joué, Apple. Mais au fond, qui a décrété qu'il y aurait de nouveaux MBP?



Juste la suite logique, rien de plus.. En même temps ils ont interêt à les renouveler car j'en connais beaucoup qui l'attendent (cf. le nombre de personnes qui suivent qui se renseignent ici et ailleurs..)


----------



## pumauer (23 Février 2010)

C'est comme ce qu'on dit à propos des tremblements de terre de Strasbourg ou de Los Angeles : "Ça peut être demain, ça peut être dans cent ans."


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> C'est comme ce qu'on dit à propos des tremblements de terre de Strasbourg ou de Los Angeles : "Ça peut être demain, ça peut être dans cent ans."


 
Ou alors forcer le destin aussi : ma main dans ta tronche, tu la veux maintenant ou tout de suite ?


----------



## pumauer (23 Février 2010)

M'en fous, cet après-midi, je m'en achète un, quoiqu'il arrive! Et puis voilà.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h18 ----------




HAL-9000 a dit:


> Ou alors forcer le destin aussi : ma main dans ta tronche, tu la veux maintenant ou tout de suite ?



T'es un marrant, toi, ô pécéiste! :love:


----------



## daphone (23 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> C'est comme ce qu'on dit à propos des tremblements de terre de Strasbourg ou de Los Angeles : "Ça peut être demain, ça peut être dans cent ans."



Oula non malheureux ! Les tremblements de terre, c'est complètement aléatoire et soudain (du moins pour nos instruments de mesure et notre connaissance) . Tu oublies qu'Apple est une société de type capitalistique, qui ne fait pas dans le hobby mais dans le buissness.. Et nous en sommes des clients. Alors moi je dis "ok pour le retard" mais alors j'attends d'eux des macs à la hauteur de ce que S.Jobs a annoncé après la présentation de l'iPad..


----------



## Kinesam (23 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> M'en fous, cet après-midi, je m'en achète un, quoiqu'il arrive! Et puis voilà.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h18 ----------
> 
> ...




Naaaaaaaaaaaan !
Pumauer, ne nous quitte pas !
C´est trop bete d´abandonner et de céder à un Mac qui va se faire renouveller tout bientot !
Imagine les remord le mois prochain


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> mais dans le *buissness*..


 
dans les buissons tu veux dire...


----------



## Fil de Brume (23 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Je vous propose un petit jeu en attendant...
> 
> http://smashfaceonkeyboardpostresult.com/


Ca marche pas ton truc, ça me tape rien au clavier ^^



daphone a dit:


> mais alors j'attends d'eux des macs à la hauteur  de ce que S.Jobs a annoncé après la présentation de l'iPad..



Ah ? Il a annoncé quelque chose sur les MBP, après la présentation de l'iPad ?


----------



## pumauer (23 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Oula non malheureux ! Les tremblements de terre, c'est complètement aléatoire et soudain (du moins pour nos instruments de mesure et notre connaissance) . Tu oublies qu'Apple est une société de type capitalistique, qui ne fait pas dans le hobby mais dans le buissness.. Et nous en sommes des clients. Alors moi je dis "ok pour le retard" mais alors j'attends d'eux des macs à la hauteur de ce que S.Jobs a annoncé après la présentation de l'iPad..



Je ne fais que reprendre ce que disait H. Tazief, le volcanologue.
Je ne suis pas volcanologue.
Je n'oublie certainement pas qu'Apple fait du business. 
Les Macs actuels sont déjà à la hauteur (de ma connerie, ouais, bon, d'accord).


----------



## daphone (23 Février 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Ca marche pas ton truc, ça me tape rien au clavier ^^



Moi ça marche

 yyyyyyyyyyh


----------



## pumauer (23 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> dans les buissons tu veux dire...



Hé les mecs, c'est cool, on a un correcteur d'orthographe en ligne!


----------



## daphone (23 Février 2010)




----------



## Kinesam (23 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


>



LOL


----------



## daphone (23 Février 2010)

Chuk Norris n'attend pas les MBP lui.... C'est les MBP qui l'attendent


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (23 Février 2010)

Et pour les MacBook Pro alors ?


----------



## pumauer (23 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Naaaaaaaaaaaan !
> Pumauer, ne nous quitte pas !
> C´est trop bete d´abandonner et de céder à un Mac qui va se faire renouveller tout bientot !
> Imagine les remord le mois prochain



Si si, je vais vous quitter..."J'ai le regret de vous annoncer..." D'toute façon, le nouveau sera le futur ancien, alors, ça change quoi...
Il le faut. Si quelqu'un doit le faire, c'est moi. Je me sacrifie. Au revoir, les amis. Saluez S. Jobs pour moi, et FOUTEZ LUI VOT' MAIN DANS SA GUEULE!
Bon.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h30 ----------




			
				[Vezøul]Numerø41;5401833 a dit:
			
		

> Et pour les MacBook Pro alors ?



Oui, au fait, pour les MBP, c'est pour quand, alors?


----------



## Kinesam (23 Février 2010)

Et bien j´ai été heureux de faire ta connaissance ! XD
Tu viendras faire un tour sur le topic de temps en temps???


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Février 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> Temps de montage, prix écran, pollution sonore?


 
*Temps de montage :* une bonne heure.
*Prix écran :* récupéré mon ancien écran, mais tu en trouve à moins de 1000&#8364; non ?
*Pollution sonore* : c'est sur que c'est pas la 9400M qui va faire le plus de bruit comparé à la HD 5870... 

d'autres questions Monsieur ?


----------



## melaure (23 Février 2010)

Ma sur est ravi de son nouveau MBP tout neuf. Et contente de pas attendre des mois comme certains ici ...


----------



## pumauer (23 Février 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Ma sur est ravi de son nouveau MBP tout neuf. Et contente de pas attendre des mois comme certains ici ...



Ah, enfin la voix de la sagesse! Enfin! Enfin quelqu'un qui comprend qu'on n'est pas obligé de tomber dans le système marketing d'Intel! Hé hé hé...Parce que c'est quoi d'autre, hein...Comment pousser les gens à attendre. Tu leur balances des chiffres et des "nouveautés". Le pire, c'est que ça marche.
 Et puis, quoi, comme je l'ai déjà dit, les nouveaux sont les futurs anciens. Dans deux ans ils seront aussi dépassés les uns que les autres. Et comme je change de machine tous les deux ans,* celui que j'achèterai dans deux ans sera plus puissant que le nouveau qui va sortir!* Qui c'est qu'est gagnant? Hein? Qui c'est qu'est gagnant?


----------



## _Panamac_ (23 Février 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Ma sur est ravi de son nouveau MBP tout neuf. Et contente de pas attendre des mois comme certains ici ...




tant mieux. sinon ma grand-mère va bien aussi..


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (23 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Qui c'est qu'est gagnant? Hein? Qui c'est qu'est gagnant?



Steve Jobs   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h42 ----------




_Panamac_ a dit:


> tant mieux. sinon ma grand-mère va bien aussi..



Et ton chien ?


----------



## Lerenard (23 Février 2010)

non mais ça va pas du tout là !

ça y est je suis pris au jeu ! J'achète maintenant.. j'attends... :hein:

"Il y a un but, mais pas de chemin; ce que nous nommons chemin est hésitation" (Franz Kafka).


----------



## Kinesam (23 Février 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> tant mieux. sinon ma grand-mère va bien aussi..



Et Pan ! 

PS: pour l´avoir étudier au lycée... je déteste Kafka


----------



## _Panamac_ (23 Février 2010)

je ne vois pas trop en quoi c'est un probleme que des gens attendent pour une machine mise à jour ? 

les MBP actuels sont en effet tres bien, mais a deux semaines (hypothétiques) d'un renouvellement de gamme, pourquoi ne pas attendre ? où est le mal franchement ?

je crois surtout que c'est vous qui etes impatient et qui critiquez ceux qui savent patienter tranquillement pour profiter des améliorations des nouvelles machines.


----------



## daphone (23 Février 2010)

Et c'est repartit pour une semaine de joyeusetés ! 

Non non, le MBP 5 ne sera pas pour moi...  Apple retarde ? Ok j'attends , il finira bien par sortir !


----------



## pumauer (23 Février 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> tant mieux. sinon ma grand-mère va bien aussi..



Pas gentil, ça...:mouais:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (23 Février 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> les MBP actuels sont en effet tres bien, mais a deux semaines (hypothétiques) d'un renouvellement de gamme, pourquoi ne pas attendre ? où est le mal franchement ?



MOUHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA. J'ai l'impression de relire la même blague qu'au mois de décembre dernier. Bon le comique de répétition faudra peut-être voir à arrêter.


----------



## pumauer (23 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5401851 a dit:
			
		

> Steve Jobs
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h42 ----------
> 
> ...



Jobs, et puis alors? M'en fous bien. Lui c'est lui, moi c'est moi! (sic). En plus je suis plus heureux que lui (si si).


----------



## _Panamac_ (23 Février 2010)

easy tiger. 

je plaisante.

mais que répondre d'autre ??


----------



## divoli (23 Février 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> les MBP actuels sont en effet tres bien, mais a deux semaines (hypothétiques) d'un renouvellement de gamme, pourquoi ne pas attendre ? où est le mal franchement ?


Heu... Il y a en a qui attendent depuis 3 mois (le début de ce topic), en pensant à chaque fois qu'ils en sont à deux semaines (hypothétiques) d'un renouvellement de la gamme. S'il n'y a pas de renouvellement avant 2 mois, ils auront attendu 5 mois...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (23 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Jobs, et puis alors? M'en fous bien. Lui c'est lui, moi c'est moi! (sic). En plus je suis plus heureux que lui (si si).



M'étonnerais, lui il a son iPad et il n'a pas attendu 6 mois pour l'avoir


----------



## pumauer (23 Février 2010)

Lerenard a dit:


> non mais ça va pas du tout là !
> 
> ça y est je suis pris au jeu ! J'achète maintenant.. j'attends... :hein:
> 
> "Il y a un but, mais pas de chemin; ce que nous nommons chemin est hésitation" (Franz Kafka).



Il y a un chemin, mais pas de but; ce que nous nommons but est hésitation.


----------



## daphone (23 Février 2010)

Le refurb est bien plein aujourd'hui... 

http://store.apple.com/fr/browse/home/specialdeals/mac?mco=OTY2ODY3Nw

peut-être qu'ils vont renouveler MBP, MBA et Mac Pro en même temps ? Il serait temps...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h49 ----------




divoli a dit:


> Heu... Il y a en a qui attendent depuis 3 mois (le début de ce topic), en pensant à chaque fois qu'ils en sont à deux semaines (hypothétiques) d'un renouvellement de la gamme.



Mais oui mais tu sais bien, plus les jours passent et plus la probabi......etc..


----------



## _Panamac_ (23 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Heu... Il y a en a qui attendent depuis 3 mois (le début de ce topic), en pensant à chaque fois qu'ils en sont à deux semaines (hypothétiques) d'un renouvellement de la gamme. S'il n'y a pas de renouvellement avant 2 mois, ils auront attendu 5 mois...




on a aujourd'hui pas mal d'indications pour mi-mars non ? 

enfin c'est ce que je pense, il y aura de l'actu avec l'IPad en +

je pensais vraiment que ça sortirait aujourd'hui... et si à la mi-mars  il n'y a rien... l'attente deviendra vraiment dure...


----------



## MANIMANAN (23 Février 2010)

Ca fait 3 semaine que je vous lis....
Qu'il est con d'être humain.
Et j'attend aussi sur fond de rumeurs sans fond
Qu'il est con d'être humain


----------



## dambo (23 Février 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> je ne vois pas trop en quoi c'est un probleme que des gens attendent pour une machine mise à jour ?
> 
> les MBP actuels sont en effet tres bien, mais a deux semaines (hypothétiques) d'un renouvellement de gamme, pourquoi ne pas attendre ? où est le mal franchement ?
> 
> je crois surtout que c'est vous qui etes impatient et qui critiquez ceux qui savent patienter tranquillement pour profiter des améliorations des nouvelles machines.




Il n'y a qu'une seule règle : 
Si on peut attendre, on attend ! Si on a besoin impérativement d'une machine tout de suite : on achète ! 

Les "on achète sans se préoccuper des MAJ", c'est leur problème de se faire plumer 


Pour ma part j'attends depuis décembre et je dispose d'une machine qui fonctionne (plus ou moins bien mais qui tourne). Il serait donc ridicule d'acheter maintenant : ce serait simplement un achat compulsif que je regretterai très certainement dans 15 jours !
Alors je reste sur le topic et j'attends, sagement


----------



## divoli (23 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Le refurb est bien plein aujourd'hui...
> 
> http://store.apple.com/fr/browse/home/specialdeals/mac?mco=OTY2ODY3Nw
> 
> ...



Pfff... Tu attends un MBP qui sera complètement dépassé dans un an. Tu ferais mieux d'attendre 2011, gros malin.


----------



## julius999 (23 Février 2010)

C'est un peu en attendant godot ce topic


----------



## pumauer (23 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Et bien j´ai été heureux de faire ta connaissance ! XD
> Tu viendras faire un tour sur le topic de temps en temps???



Bien sûr! Et comment! Je veux pas rater la suite!


----------



## daphone (23 Février 2010)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h56 ----------




divoli a dit:


> Pfff... Tu attends un MBP qui sera complètement dépassé dans un an. Tu ferais mieux d'attendre 2011, gros malin.



J'ai un macbook qui fonctionne très bien, une MàJ ne devrait pas tarder alors j'attends pour renouveler mon MBP. Simple non ? Il ne s'agit pas d'attendre pour attendre, c'est d'acheter le prochain. Je ne sais pas ce que je ferai encore en 2011, mais je sais ce que je veux maintenant


----------



## pumauer (23 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Pfff... Tu attends un MBP qui sera complètement dépassé dans un an. Tu ferais mieux d'attendre 2011, gros malin.



Excellent! Excellent! Ils auront bonne mine, en 2011, vos nouveaux futurs anciens pourris MBP! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h00 ----------

Sandy Bridge! Sandy Bridge!


----------



## divoli (23 Février 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> on a aujourd'hui pas mal d'indications pour mi-mars non ?
> 
> enfin c'est ce que je pense, il y aura de l'actu avec l'IPad en +
> 
> je pensais vraiment que ça sortirait aujourd'hui... et si à la mi-mars  il n'y a rien... l'attente deviendra vraiment dure...



Non, justement pas, je ne pense pas. Ce sera iPad, iPad et encore iPad. Apple va t'en faire bouffer durant tout le mois de mars et probablement une partie d'avril. Et il n'y aura probablement aucune autre nouveauté, même si ça parait excessif (d'ailleurs ça l'est).

Vous faites tous une fixette sur les MBP, alors que la seule et unique préoccupation d'Apple pour ces 4 à 6 prochaines semaines, c'est l'iPad. A fond.


----------



## daphone (23 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Excellent! Excellent! Ils auront bonne mine, en 2011, vos nouveaux futurs anciens pourris MBP!
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h00 ----------
> 
> Sandy Bridge! Sandy Bridge!



T'es frustré parce que tu vas t'acheter dans la journée le MBP 5 ? le MBP 6 n'est même pas sorti que je considère déjà le tien comme obsolète


----------



## pumauer (23 Février 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> on a aujourd'hui pas mal d'indications pour mi-mars non ?
> 
> enfin c'est ce que je pense, il y aura de l'actu avec l'IPad en +
> 
> je pensais vraiment que ça sortirait aujourd'hui... et si à la mi-mars  il n'y a rien... l'attente deviendra vraiment dure...



"Pomme pomme pomme pomme pomme pomme, le marchand de sable est passé!"

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h03 ----------




divoli a dit:


> Non, justement pas, je ne pense pas. Ce sera iPad, iPad et encore iPad. Apple va t'en faire bouffer durant tout le mois de mars et probablement une partie d'avril. Et il n'y aura probablement aucune autre nouveauté, même si ça parait excessif (d'ailleurs ça l'est).
> 
> Vous faites tous une fixette sur les MBP, alors que la seule et unique préoccupation d'Apple pour ces 4 à 6 prochaines semaines, c'est l'iPad. A fond.



Ouais! IPAD on vous a dit! I-PAD! Ça va rentrer dans la tête, maintenant? 
C'est pour ça qu'ils font pas la MAJ, parce que c'est pas la peine! 
Ils attendent les processeurs de 2011! P'tain, un an à attendre! Wouf, ça va être long! 

Sandy Bridge! Sandy Bridge!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h07 ----------




daphone a dit:


> T'es frustré parce que tu vas t'acheter dans la journée le MBP 5 ? le MBP 6 n'est même pas sorti que je considère déjà le tien comme obsolète



Considère, considère...
Le tien le sera aussi!


----------



## Lerenard (23 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Ils attendent les processeurs de 2011! P'tain, un an à attendre! Wouf, ça va être long!



Ah non déconnez pas ! Ils vont pas attendre un an quand même ! 

Allez, je me donne jusqu'à fin avril dernier délai, après j'achète !


----------



## pumauer (23 Février 2010)

Lerenard a dit:


> Ah non déconnez pas ! Ils vont pas attendre un an quand même !
> 
> Allez, je me donne jusqu'à fin avril dernier délai, après j'achète !



Non, ils ne vont pas attendre un an, t'inquiète. Mais ils ne sont pas aussi pressés que dans le monde pc de mettre les nouveaux processeurs, parce qu'ils savent très bien que tout ça c'est très relatif. Dans le monde du Pc, ils les ont déjà mis, parce que c'est un argument de vente. Beaucoup moins dans le monde Apple.
Allez, je me donne jusqu'à 15h00 dernier délao, après j'achète!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h19 ----------

Correctif : lire "délai".


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Février 2010)

Lerenard a dit:


> Allez, je me donne jusqu'à fin avril dernier délai, après j'achète !


 
tu es atteind de TCC * si je n'm'abuse 


_* Troubles capitalistiques compulsifs_


----------



## kerflous (23 Février 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Ma sur est ravi de son nouveau MBP tout neuf. Et contente de pas attendre des mois comme certains ici ...



pour du facebook ou du msn, un eepc aurait fait l'affaire:love:



> Dans le monde du Pc, ils les ont déjà mis, parce que c'est un argument  de vente. Beaucoup moins dans le monde Apple


Oui, les fameux arguments d'Apple..plus rares et incertains en effet, je me suis tapé une bonne barre ce matin sur leur site




*Mac est tout aussi adapté à vos tâches quotidiennes. Il est équipé de  tout le nécessaire pour vos e-mails, votre agenda, vos contacts, la  navigation sur Internet et bien plus. *

wow :love:



*Sur Mac, les technologies avancées sont livrées de série.*

*Pourquoi Mac ? Des processeurs multicur Intel. Des  innovations technologiques très en avance sur leur temps. *


:bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe:quelle avance en effet



*Les puissants graphismes NVIDIA donnent vie aux derniers jeux 3D.*

Ah ben moi qui voulait tester Crysis, me voilà conquis

Sérieux, qu'ils paient un mec pour remettre ça en forme, c'est juste ridicule, même à l'époque


----------



## Lerenard (23 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> tu es atteind de TCC * si je n'm'abuse
> _* Troubles capitalistiques compulsifs_



C'est que je commence à être impatient de découvrir la bête ! 

Pense donc, je travaillais sur antédiluvien Ibook G4 qui m'a laché. 

Je suis actuellement sur un potable PC sous Vista.

Et je suis en déplacement à partir de fin avril, d'où le terme envisagé !

Et puis j'ai vraiment envie de les claquer ces 3.000 euros ! 

(J'avoue je suis atteint de TCC. Mais je me soigne, c'est juste une rechute).


----------



## xao85 (23 Février 2010)

Coucou tout le monde, je me suis bien planté! :rose: Les MacBook Pro seront pour Mars
, mon avoir court jusque début Mars donc je vais malheureusement de ce pat me prendre un MacBook Pro 2009, la machine me convient parfaitement, c'est plutot son prix.. 
qui me ... Enfin bon! J'aurai une nouvel machine quand même! :love:

Je serai un pigeon de plus à faire fondre les stock. Par contre j'hésite entre le 2,8Ghz et le 2,66Ghz... Enfin vu le prix je pense le 2,66...


----------



## oligo (23 Février 2010)

Bah va sur le refurb alors!
Tu trouveras ton bonheur pour moins cher que du neuf! 

Moi à votre place, j'attendrais, rien que pour avoir la nouvelle architecture dedans...
Les core i5 et i7 ont vraiment l'air d'être de la bombe à côté des core2duo...
Enfin, moi je dis, ça, je dis rien hein... Vous faites ce que vous voulez...
Mais moi j'attendrais :rateau::rateau:


----------



## GWEN2001 (23 Février 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Coucou tout le monde, je me suis bien planté! :rose: Les MacBook Pro seront pour Mars
> , mon avoir court jusque début Mars donc je vais malheureusement de ce pat me prendre un MacBook Pro 2009, la machine me convient parfaitement, c'est plutot son prix..
> qui me ... Enfin bon! J'aurai une nouvel machine quand même! :love:
> 
> Je serai un pigeon de plus à faire fondre les stock. Par contre j'hésite entre le 2,8Ghz et le 2,66Ghz... Enfin vu le prix je pense le 2,66...


 

Si je ne me trompe pas mis à part la fréquence du proc il y à moins de mémoire sur la carte graphique ....  si tu as l'ocassion de tester ou d'avoir des avis sur cette différence de mémoire ça m'intéresse d'ailleurs j'ai dans l'idée que ça doit plus jouer que les 0.14 Ghz

j'attend encore les nouveau mais je me pose la question à carte graphique équivalente (à voir ce que nous réserve la nouvelle mouture ) s'il à deux quantité de mémoire laquelle prendre  

dans la gamme actuelle j'aurais pris le 2.66Ghz question prix /perf.


----------



## Climaxxx (23 Février 2010)

Mais Vista, c'est de la me*** et moi Vista j'en ai marre 
PC qui surchauffe, bugs et compagnie... Donc patience patience mais à mon avis le MBP 2010 c'est pas pour tout de suite...


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Février 2010)

GWEN2001 a dit:


> Si je ne me trompe pas mis à part la fréquence du proc il y à moins de mémoire sur la carte graphique .... si tu as l'ocassion de tester ou d'avoir des avis sur cette différence de mémoire ça m'intéresse d'ailleurs j'ai dans l'idée que ça doit plus jouer que les 0.14 Ghz
> 
> j'attend encore les nouveau mais je me pose la question à carte graphique équivalente (à voir ce que nous réserve la nouvelle mouture ) s'il à deux quantité de mémoire laquelle prendre
> 
> dans la gamme actuelle j'aurais pris le 2.66Ghz question prix /perf.


 
D'arès une étude Benchmarkée, la différence entre les processeurs 2.26Ghz et 2.53Ghz de la gamme MBP 13' s'exprime d'après un gain en performance moyen de 8%. 

Concernant la CG, 9400M ou bien 9600M c'est kiff-kiff, une bouze en vaut une autre...  :rateau:


----------



## daphone (23 Février 2010)

Quelque chose me dit qu'il va se passer quelque chose demain...


----------



## _Panamac_ (23 Février 2010)

Où en est on avec les "sources" évoquées dans une news d'il y a quelques temps ? 

j'ai voulu poster le lien il y a quelques jours mais apparemment ça n'est pas passé..


on évoquait une sortie pour fin février je crois ?


----------



## Dementia (23 Février 2010)

Bon et bien ce n'est pas encore pour aujourd'hui . Ils sortiront quand ils devront sortir, on ne peut qu'attendre 

C'est clair que l'ipad c'est LE gros coup à jouer pour apple donc :/ pour les mbp va falloir patienter encore, tant que l'ipad n'est pas sorti on aura pas de MAJ des mbp, c'est ce que je pense maintenant, même si les utilisations sont completement différentes, et le prix aussi, c'est pas comparable.. Mais à mon avis ils ne seront pas la avant avril. Faut dire que les infos d'optimus sont relativement récentes, et qui sait, on aura peut être le droit à une nouvelle CG encore mieux que ce qu'on pensait. Je pense qu'il vaut mieux attendre et avoir un produit bien abouti, plutot qu'ils sortent ca en speed !!!! Même si ca me fait franchement ch*** 

Allez, prions mes amis 

On aura peut être ca : http://www.nvidia.fr/object/product_geforce_gtx_285_fr.html


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Février 2010)

Il semblerait qu'Apple rencontre de gros problèmes de RH en ce moment, ce qui serait la cause du retard de la MaJ des MBP... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DeOqu4g9Mxs


----------



## dambo (23 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Quelque chose me dit qu'il va se passer quelque chose demain...


Qu'est ce qui te fait dire ça ?


----------



## Sylow (23 Février 2010)

ILS SONT LA ! je vous écris de l'applestore montpellier sur les tous nouveaux MACBOO PRO !!

Allez combien de crise cardiaque ? 

en fait je suis sur un iMac 27...toujours aussi magnifique


----------



## iZiDoR (23 Février 2010)

Alors Dambo, Daphone, ces nouveaux mbp ?????  Vous allez peut être arrêter de dire des conneries et écrire quand il y aura des  choses intéressantes sur la future maj... Ou pas...


----------



## greystoke (23 Février 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Alors Dambo, Daphone, ces nouveaux mbp ????? Vous allez peut être arrêter de dire des conneries et écrire quand il y aura des choses intéressantes sur la future maj... Ou pas...


 


en même temps t'es pas obligé de lire les conneries" ! !  ! 
et encore moins d'ecrire pour rien dire . . .:love::love::love:
empecher les gens de rêver . . . c'est antimac ça ! ! !


----------



## iZiDoR (23 Février 2010)

greystoke a dit:


> en même temps t'es pas obligé de lire les conneries" ! !  !
> et encore moins d'ecrire pour rien dire . . .:love::love::love:
> empecher les gens de rêver . . . c'est antimac ça ! ! !



Hein ? :sleep:


----------



## daphone (23 Février 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Alors Dambo, Daphone, ces nouveaux mbp ?????  Vous allez peut être arrêter de dire des conneries et écrire quand il y aura des  choses intéressantes sur la future maj... Ou pas...



Tu peux aussi supprimer ce topic de tes notifications. Je ne te retiens pas. Beaucoup de personnes sont intéressées par ce topic. Mais pas par toi. Fail.

Edit : moi au moins je génère du trafic pour MacG 

---------- Post added at 16h19 ---------- Previous post was at 16h13 ----------

Il faut rappeler aussi que, même si le topic des MBP est le plus actif, de nombreuses personnes attendent des nouvelles des màj des MBA, du Mac Pro, de iLife, de iWork, de l'Apple tv (processeur A4?), de l'ACD et j'en passe. Alors cesse de regarder ton nombril.

J'ai envie de hurler que l'iPad, on s'en fout un peu..


----------



## tazevil666 (23 Février 2010)

En espérant que cette fois ci daphone arrête de se prendre pour Mme Soleil, LOL.  Sinon c'est quoi la phrase magique déjà ??? Ah oui "bon bah a mardi prochain" mouhahah. Nous voila repart. Pour 130 pages de topic inutile et devinette en tout genre.


----------



## stary (23 Février 2010)

J'en ai eu marre j'ai craqué j'ai appeler l'applestore de montpellier tout en sachant à 99,9% que je n'aurai probablement pas de nouveau renseignements sur les nouveaux MBP et effectivement la vendeuse m'a répondu je n'en sait rien.. et après elle n'a pas arrêter de me parler de cette foutu tablette! puis elle m'a dit qu'elle pensait que ça ne devrait "peut être plus trop tardé" donc on en est toujours au même point hélas! 
Et le truc qui m'ennuie c'est que j'ai peur d'être obligé d'acheter l'actuel alors que le nouveau risque de sortir dans 15 jours "peut être"


----------



## Climaxxx (23 Février 2010)

Même problème que toi...


----------



## Mr Fon (23 Février 2010)

*Fin fevrier/début Mars* : pré-commande iPad
*Courant mars :* communication accrue sur l'iPad + sortie iLife/iWork10'
*Fin Mars/début Avril :* sortie de l'iPad en fanfare !!!! avec dans la foulée iPhone OS3.2/4.0
*Fin avril début Mai :* mise à jour discrète des MacPro et sortie en fanfare de l'iPhone 4G
*Fin Mai début juin :* si mise à jour mineure (genre changement de proc, puisque tt les PC les ont déjà selon les dires...) sortie sur le store des "feu" MBP
*Keynote de mi/fin juin :* si mise à jour majeure (comme sous entendu lors de la précedente keynote pour l'avenir des Mac) présentation des nveaux MBP "révolutionnaires"(attention risque de déception pour certains) et peut être iphone 4G si pas sorti en mai+ "one more thing"? allé soyons fou !!!!


qui dit mieux?

_Etude réalisée après la lecture et l'analyse globale de ce fil et de toutes les rumeurs et projections citées des intervenants...._


----------



## Kinesam (23 Février 2010)

http://www.macrumors.com/2010/02/23/macbook-pro-2010-ram-modules-spotted/

Enfin une ptite rumeur qui ne concerne pas que l´iPaf


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Février 2010)

stary a dit:


> J'en ai eu marre j'ai craqué j'ai appeler l'applestore de montpellier tout en sachant à 99,9% que je n'aurai probablement pas de nouveau renseignements sur les nouveaux MBP et effectivement la vendeuse m'a répondu je n'en sait rien.. et après elle n'a pas arrêter de me parler de cette foutu tablette! puis elle m'a dit qu'elle pensait que ça ne devrait "peut être plus trop tardé" donc on en est toujours au même point hélas!
> Et le truc qui m'ennuie c'est que j'ai peur d'être obligé d'acheter l'actuel alors que le nouveau risque de sortir dans 15 jours "peut être"


 
...Pauvre petit...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h29 ----------




Climaxxx a dit:


> Même problème que toi...


 
Encore un pov' petit...


----------



## fabnaute (23 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> C'est une blague...
> D'habitude je n'interviens pas à cette heure sur le forum, mais là... :modo:
> 
> Premièrement, concernant le système d'exploitation, si tu te balades ici et la sur le forum tu verras que Snow Leopard n'est pas si "parfait que cela" : problèmes de pilotes imprimantes non résolus, Airport défaillant, etc.
> ...


 


HAL,
Certes Mac OS est cher, mais derrière il y a de l'effort.
Je vais prendre un exemple tout con et tu vas vite comprendre ou je veux en venir.
Je bosse pour des déficients visuels qui, jusqu'à présent, travaille sous windows avec un soft qui s'appelle Jaws.
Ce dernier coûte pour un windows classique 1500 euros et pour une version pro dans les 2500.
Chez Apple, le lecteur d'écran est inclus par défaut, il n'y a que les voix fr à acheter une centaine d'euros.
Alors oui, pc tu as une config de fou, un windows 7 inclus, mais dans ce windows dès que tu sors d'un utilisateur classique tu es pris pour un con...
Toi ça, je présume que tu n'en a rien à faire, mais faut savoir regarder un peu plus loin que son nez et savoir reconnaitre qu'Apple même si c'est cher, ils bossent et ça se paye...
L'accessibilité, c'était un exemple auquel je suis confronté régulièrement, mais les exemples ne manquent pas...
Sinon, pour ceux qui attendaient la maj, pas bien grave, consolez-vous à nouveau en vous disant que ça sera mardi prochain !


----------



## melaure (23 Février 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> je ne vois pas trop en quoi c'est un probleme que des gens attendent pour une machine mise à jour ?
> 
> les MBP actuels sont en effet tres bien, mais a deux semaines (hypothétiques) d'un renouvellement de gamme, pourquoi ne pas attendre ? où est le mal franchement ?
> 
> je crois surtout que c'est vous qui etes impatient et qui critiquez ceux qui savent patienter tranquillement pour profiter des améliorations des nouvelles machines.



Si c'est un problème de voir tous les mardis les chialeurs venir pleurer ici !!!

Soit vous avez besoin d'un Mac et vous l'achetez, soit vous attendez la sortie du suivant *en silence* !

Le boulot de pleureuse c'est pour les enterrements, pas pour le consumérisme !


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (23 Février 2010)

Mouaaaaaaa
 aller à Mardi :mouais::rateau::love:


----------



## josselinco (23 Février 2010)

julius999 a dit:


> C'est un peu en attendant godot ce topic



Exactement :rateau:


----------



## barby62 (23 Février 2010)

Bon pour moi j'attends mardi prochain et sinon je l'achète. Je viens d'appeler 'mon' apple Premium Reseller, ils font le bonus écologique + offre étudiante ( 3 ou 6% selon le modèle ) donc j'entre dans le monde des mac dans une semaine


----------



## _Panamac_ (23 Février 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Si c'est un problème de voir tous les mardis les chialeurs venir pleurer ici !!!
> 
> Soit vous avez besoin d'un Mac et vous l'achetez, soit vous attendez la sortie du suivant *en silence* !
> 
> Le boulot de pleureuse c'est pour les enterrements, pas pour le consumérisme !




Je n'ai vu personne pleurer. 

et encore une fois, si tout cela te genes, libre à toi de ne pas lire les commentaires. enfin, je ne sais pas mais moi quand quelque chose m'exaspère, je ne me l'inflige pas. toi si apparemment...

et le "consumérisme" n'a rien à voir la dedans il me semble. je travaille tous les jours sur mon ordi, le mien commence sérieusement à fatiguer, au point où mon travail devient quasi impossible, il me faut donc une nouvelle machine. quitte a changer, autant prendre une machine mise à jour. that's all.


----------



## iZiDoR (23 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Tu peux aussi supprimer ce topic de tes notifications. Je ne te retiens pas. Beaucoup de personnes sont intéressées par ce topic. Mais pas par toi. Fail.
> 
> Edit : moi au moins je génère du trafic pour MacG
> 
> ...



Ben non...
Ce fil m'intéresse mais le problème c'est que toi (et Dambo entre autre) vous vous l'appropriez 
Vos déblatterez vos conneries de boutonneux gateux à longeur de journée comme si on etait dans un bac à sable à la cour de recré...
Et le problème, pour trier on est obligé de lire un minimum vos conneries... C'est marrant 5 min... Mais juste 5 min


----------



## _Panamac_ (23 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> http://www.macrumors.com/2010/02/23/macbook-pro-2010-ram-modules-spotted/
> 
> Enfin une ptite rumeur qui ne concerne pas que l´iPaf




un premier signe sérieux.

je pense que la MAJ sera pour la mi-mars. difficile de faire tenir de telle config plus longtemps.

enfin à ce prix là..


----------



## Climaxxx (23 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> ...Pauvre petit...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h29 ----------
> 
> ...




Et ouiiii =)

Selon un ami qui travaille chez Apple faut pas espérer avant début voire mi-mars... Donc pour ma part le choix est fait


----------



## Kinesam (23 Février 2010)

Climaxxx a dit:


> Et ouiiii =)
> 
> Selon un ami qui travaille chez Apple faut pas espérer avant début voire mi-mars... Donc pour ma part le choix est fait



=> un ami qui travail chez Apple ? Et il fait quoi? Il travaille ou?

Je préfère demander parce que des gens qui racontent des trucs sans fondement c´est un peu saoulant ! (rien contre toi)

Pour début mars ou mi-mars c´est ce qu´on pense aussi... parce que c´est tout simplement les 2 prochains mardi


----------



## Climaxxx (23 Février 2010)

Il a été vendeur pendant 4 ans chez Macline et il a repris il y a peu chez CAMi (magasins en Belgique)... Donc à mon avis l'information est fiable, d'autant plus qu'il est en contact avec son shop manager constamment...

(Voilà, c'est dit!


----------



## daphone (23 Février 2010)

La future RAM des MBP 6 dévoilée ?
http://bit.ly/b3C6nb


----------



## Kinesam (23 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> La future RAM des MBP 6 dévoilée ?
> http://bit.ly/b3C6nb



C´est le la meme info que j´ai donné tout à l´heure :rateau:




> Il a été vendeur pendant 4 ans chez Macline et il a repris il y a peu  chez CAMi (magasins en Belgique)... Donc à mon avis l'information est  fiable, d'autant plus qu'il est en contact avec son shop manager  constamment...



OK 
Mais bon les ARS ne savent vraiment rien de plus que nous je pense, niveau sortie ! Parce qu´Apple ne laisse rien sortir de Cupertino ni de Foxconn 
Et en Belgique, ils ont tous ce programme de reprise jusqu´au 15 mars... donc cela l´a peut etre induit en erreur...
Enfin on verras bien


----------



## Climaxxx (23 Février 2010)

Ouip....

_Qui vivra, verra..._


----------



## greystoke (23 Février 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Ben non...
> 
> Et le problème, pour trier on est obligé de lire un minimum vos conneries... C'est marrant 5 min... Mais juste 5 min


 

ben à la 6ème tu zappes, tu vas percer tes boutons (t'as du souffrir ado . . .)et tu reviens quand t'as les idées claires  ! !!

evite par la-même les insultes . . .


----------



## divoli (23 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> La future RAM des MBP 6 dévoilée ?
> http://bit.ly/b3C6nb



Cela rejoint la l'info indiquée quelques posts plus haut (essaye de suivre, m*rde ), ou ICI pour voir la source.

Ceci dit, ça ne prouve pas que les MBP vont être commercialisés durant ces deux ou trois prochaines semaines. On se doute bien que Apple ne va pas communiquer à Kingston les spécificités des ses barrettes pour MBP trois jours avant.


----------



## molarisapa (23 Février 2010)

Est-ce que vous pensez que le *firewire* sera toujours dispo sur le MBP 2010 ?

Apple a un partenariat avec Apogee, un tres grand nom dans le domaine de la musique. 
Ensemble ils ont sortit en 2008-2009 une carte son externe qui a rencontré un large succès : la *DUET*. 

Problème, elle est en _Firewire_, donc elle n'est plus compatible avec le White


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (23 Février 2010)

Je suis impatient de voir ces nouveau MBP mais je suis aussi super content d'avoir acheter le mien bcp plus tôt parce que je pourrai plus bosser avec ancien 

En tout cas je trouve que Apple se débrouille bien pour faire baver le client 

Sinon pour parler de la semaine de certain (en plaisantant bien sur)
- lundi le jour d'excitation de la semaine peut pas dormir le soir ils vont sortir demain
- mardi le jour J : la touche rafraichir de l'ordi sous le doigt c'est parti direction le apple store
- mercredi la déception de la veille et la colère qui peut aller avec
- jeudi jour de réflexion mais je l'achète maintenant ou pas ?!
- vendredi content c'est le WE macg à fond 
- samedi à la recherche d'info partout sur une éventuelle sortie mardi (on a le temps c'est le WE)
- dimanche aller on fait part de tout ce que l'on rescend sur le topic et on débat sur les composant futur pour la 99999e fois

Mais heureusement pour nous le MBP ne sort toujours pas, sinon on n'aurait plus d'occupation :rateau:

(c'est une blague je critique en rien l'attente dingue de certain ... ou pas ?! )

Aller à Mardi pour de nouvelles aventures :love:


----------



## daphone (23 Février 2010)

greystoke a dit:


> ben à la 6ème tu zappes, tu vas percer tes boutons (t'as du souffrir ado . . .)et tu reviens quand t'as les idées claires  ! !!
> 
> evite par la-même les insultes . . .



Ce mec a l'air complexé ou fustré...je ne sais pas, mais il fait régner un mauvais climat sur le topic (moins que d'autres aussi). Je n'y ferai plus attention.. 
MacRumors, une des sources de MacG, a un topic comme celui ci de plus de 14 000 posts. Il devrait aller pousser une gueulante la bas.


----------



## divoli (23 Février 2010)

Climaxxx a dit:


> Il a été vendeur pendant 4 ans chez Macline et il a repris il y a peu chez CAMi (magasins en Belgique)... Donc à mon avis l'information est fiable, d'autant plus qu'il est en contact avec son shop manager constamment...
> 
> (Voilà, c'est dit!



Il se base sur quoi, ton ami ? Sur des nouvelles références qui seraient apparues dans sa base de données ? Ou bien a-t'il le syndrome du "_peut-être mardi prochain, je le sens bien_" qui touche beaucoup de gens sur ce topic depuis 3 mois.

Il y en a pas mal ici qui se basaient sur ce que leur avaient dit des vendeurs pour une sortie en février, alors un vendeur de plus ou de moins... Les vendeurs n'en savent rien, même ceux qui travaillent directement ou indirectement pour Apple.

C'est sûr qu'à toujours reporter à mardi prochain, quelqu'un finira bien pour avoir raison...


----------



## dambo (23 Février 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Ben non...
> Ce fil m'intéresse mais le problème c'est que toi (et Dambo entre autre) vous vous l'appropriez
> Vos déblatterez vos conneries de boutonneux gateux à longeur de journée comme si on etait dans un bac à sable à la cour de recré...
> Et le problème, pour trier on est obligé de lire un minimum vos conneries... C'est marrant 5 min... Mais juste 5 min



Il y a pas marqué mon nom sur le topic que je sache !
Et j'ai passé l'âge des boutons je te remercie ! Alors tes remarques désobligeantes tu peux les garder merci ! Est ce qu'on est désagréable avec toi ? 
C'est un manque de savoir-vivre ou quoi ? La vie en communauté tu connais ... on est sur un forum


----------



## Kinesam (23 Février 2010)

molarisapa a dit:


> Est-ce que vous pensez que le *firewire* sera toujours dispo sur le MBP 2010 ?
> 
> Apple a un partenariat avec Apogee, un tres grand nom dans le domaine de la musique.
> Ensemble ils ont sortit en 2008-2009 une carte son externe qui a rencontré un large succès : la *DUET*.
> ...



C´est dur dur la vie quand un produit ne fonctionne plus que sous FW !
Ne t´inquiète pas, Apple n´abandonneras pas le FW pour la série Pro, du moins pas en 2010


----------



## daphone (23 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> C´est le la meme info que j´ai donné tout à l´heure :rateau:


oups désolé, au temps pour moi. Je n'avais pas relevé


----------



## IBon (23 Février 2010)

Depuis Vendredi dernier on est au courant pour la mémoire Kingston ....

http://www.macbidouille.com/news/20...-memoire-dont-aucun-portable-apple-n-a-besoin

Donc ca c'était un signe pour aujourd'hui qui désormais renforce une arrivée pour mardi prochain  lol


----------



## divoli (23 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Il y a pas marqué mon nom sur le topic que je sache !



Non, mais au niveau du nombre de posts, il n'a pas tort. 

Top 3:
Dambo: 272
Daphone: 222
Pumauer: 164


----------



## Kinesam (23 Février 2010)

IBon a dit:


> Depuis Vendredi dernier on est au courant pour la mémoire Kingston ....
> 
> http://www.macbidouille.com/news/20...-memoire-dont-aucun-portable-apple-n-a-besoin
> 
> Donc ca c'était un signe pour aujourd'hui qui désormais renforce une arrivée pour mardi prochain  lol



Oui on sait que l´info a déja été laché vendredi, mais celle d´aujourd´hui met encore plus le doute sur les nouveaux processeurs!
Parce que meme les nouveaux i5 et i7 n´ont pas besoins de rams avec un bus de 1333MHz


----------



## divoli (23 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Oui on sait que l´info a déja été laché vendredi, mais celle d´aujourd´hui met encore plus le doute sur les nouveaux processeurs!
> Parce que meme les nouveaux i5 et i7 n´ont pas besoins de rams avec un bus de 1333MHz



Ben elles iraient avec quels processeurs, ces barrettes, alors ?


----------



## iZiDoR (23 Février 2010)

Divoli m'a devancé sur les stats... Pour le reste, c'est à vous de vous détendre... Je n'ai encore insulté personne mais juste fait un constat... Et si vous ne comprenez pas, Ben relisez-vous !


----------



## dambo (23 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Non, mais au niveau du nombre de posts, il n'a pas tort.
> 
> Top 3:
> Dambo: 272
> ...



Où est ce que tu vois ces stats divoli ?  Je cherche je cherche mais je trouve pas 
Bref : peut-être mais il faut bien un premier ! Quoi c'est de la jalousie ? 
Je ne pense pas que mes posts gênent outre-mesure


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Non, mais au niveau du nombre de posts, il n'a pas tort.
> 
> Top 3:
> Dambo: 272
> ...


 
Les bookies prennent les paris !
Perso je mise tout sur le canasson *Daphone*...


----------



## Kinesam (23 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Ben elles iraient avec quels processeurs, ces barrettes, alors ?



Ben justement :
=> Soit ces barettes sont pour des tests et des prototypes que nous ne connaissont pas, mais la rumeur d´aujourd´hui confirme bel et bien que ce sont des barettes pour les MBP 2010
=> Apple a un partenariat avec Intel et overclock les processeurs?
=> Apple n´utiliseras pas le Quad Core mais on processeur maison pour allier Vitesse et Durée de vie de la batterie
=> Ils se sont trompé dans la commande et se sont fait livrer de la ram super chère qui leurs serviras à rien !


----------



## dambo (23 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Ben elles iraient avec quels processeurs, ces barrettes, alors ?


Processeur mobile i13 et i14 ! 

Plus serieusement je vois bien des C2D jusqu'au 15" et des Core iX reservé au 17" et en option sur le 15 ! Si c'est ça les prix seront certainement bien plus bas pour les C2D ! Ce serait l'occasion de s'équiper en C2D 2.8 ou 2.93 pour des gens qui ont pas besoin de i5 (comme moi)


----------



## Kinesam (23 Février 2010)

Perso ni Dambo, ni Daphone, ni Pumauer me dérange dans ce topic !
Du moment que tout le monde reste gentil et que c´est animé


----------



## iZiDoR (23 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Les bookies prennent les paris !
> Perso je mise tout sur le canasson *Daphone*...



Argh... Il n'a plus autant de jus qu'avant... Faut miser sur l'avenir HAL...


----------



## divoli (23 Février 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Divoli m'a devancé sur les stats... Pour le reste,  c'est à vous de vous détendre... Je n'ai encore insulté personne mais  juste fait un constat... Et si vous ne comprenez pas, Ben relisez-vous  !



Certes, mais si on commence à pointer du doigt tout ceux qui ont dit des  conneries, la liste va être longue.

 D'autant que je risque d'être dedans, et je suis n°5 au niveau du nombre de posts...


----------



## dambo (23 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Ben justement :
> 1) Apple a un partenariat avec Intel et overclock les processeurs?
> 2) Apple n´utiliseras pas le Quad Core mais on processeur maison pour allier Vitesse et Durée de vie de la batterie


(1) me paraît le plus probable (même si j'en doute), Apple ne fera pas de processeur maison pour les MBP ...


----------



## divoli (23 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Perso ni Dambo, ni Daphone, ni Pumauer me dérange dans ce topic !
> Du moment que tout le monde reste gentil et que c´est animé



Voilà.


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Février 2010)

fabnaute a dit:


> HAL,
> Certes Mac OS est cher, mais derrière il y a de l'effort.
> Je vais prendre un exemple tout con et tu vas vite comprendre ou je veux en venir.
> Je bosse pour des déficients visuels qui, jusqu'à présent, travaille sous windows avec un soft qui s'appelle Jaws.
> ...


 
Mouahahahahaha j'éclate de rire...
Si l'on commence à comparer le prix des softs sous Mac et PC afin de faire une comparaison, d'un on est pas couché, de deux ; aucun intérêt...

Maintenant c'est vrai que Mac OS X c'est très pratique dans la finance : Bloomberg, DataStream, TreaderForce ---> uniquement sous Windows. 
Donc si je calcul dans ton sens : 
- 1 mois d'accès à Bloomberg pour un post : 1500
- 1 mois d'accès à TraderForce pour un post : 600
- 1 mois d'accès à Datastream pour un post : 1500

Soit au total 3600/mois d'économisé sous Mac OS X...
Oui Mac me fait faire des économies, c'est sûr


----------



## Kinesam (23 Février 2010)

Perso j´opte plus pour l´option du processeur Quad Core avec une carte graphique qui permet d´utiliser le bus de 1333MHz !
Je sais, aucune idée comment ils peuvent réaliser un truc pareil...but nothing is impossible


----------



## dambo (23 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Voilà.



Et après c'est moi qui poste des trucs qui servent à rien 
Ah je crois que tu mérites bien ta place de 5ème avec ton Voilà (un post qui sert à rien ... comme le site que pointe mon lien)


----------



## daphone (23 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Perso ni Dambo, ni Daphone, ni Pumauer me dérange dans ce topic !
> Du moment que tout le monde reste gentil et que c´est animé



Merci!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> D'autant que je risque d'être dedans, et je suis n°5 au niveau du nombre de posts...



Ça ne m'étonne pas plus que ça


----------



## xao85 (23 Février 2010)

Deux bonnes nouvelles!  

La première : mon avoir est valable 3 mois! Joie! :love: J'ai jusqu'au 27 Mai 2010 pour acheter une nouvelle machine!

La deuxième: UN VENDEUR FNAC, quand je me suis renseigné pour un MacBook Pro 2,66Ghz , m'a dit qu'il était bête d'acheter maintennt alors qu'ils attendaient les nouveaux, il m'a montré les références sur leur ordinateur de commande!  :rateau: Ils n'avaient aucun MacBook Pro en stock sauf le 2,53Ghz... Ils leur restaient 76 MacBook Pro 2,66Ghz à la centrale d'achat! 
Enfin ça vous donne pas une date... :rose: Oui je me suis gouré!  Nul que je suis!  Mais bon si ils ont les références, ça devrait plus tarder! 

Je voudrais également signalé que pour une fois un vendeur n'a pas été un voleur!


----------



## Kinesam (23 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Merci!



Mais de rien !
Faut se soutenir entre "waiter"   (le nouveau mot de l´année 2010 qui désigne les gens qui attendent...attendent...et attendent...)

Et puis on est pas si nombreux à poster régulièrement ici ! La plupart ne reste pas long...on les ennuies?


----------



## Dementia (23 Février 2010)

Tout vient à point à qui sait attendre 
Prions mes amis


----------



## _Panamac_ (23 Février 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Deux bonnes nouvelles!
> 
> La première : mon avoir est valable 3 mois! Joie! :love: J'ai jusqu'au 27 Mai 2010 pour acheter une nouvelle machine!
> 
> ...



ça se rapproche. 

d'ici deux semaines ....


----------



## Kinesam (23 Février 2010)

Trop génial pour ton avoir Xao 

Très intéressant ce type à la Fnac... tiens demain jvais dans des magasins et jme fiche comme vendeur et essaye de rentrer dans les systèmes des centrales de livraison...

Nyahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaa:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:
Désolé j'ai craqué...


----------



## dambo (23 Février 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Deux bonnes nouvelles!
> 
> La première : mon avoir est valable 3 mois! Joie! :love: J'ai jusqu'au 27 Mai 2010 pour acheter une nouvelle machine!
> 
> ...



Ca c'est une très très bonne nouvelle ! 
Es-tu sur que ces nouvelles références sont bien celles des prochains MBP ?


----------



## tazevil666 (23 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Les bookies prennent les paris !
> Perso je mise tout sur le canasson *Daphone*...



Ahhh ca fait plaisir, je suis plus 1er 

Je laisse ma place aux jeunes foufous 

Bon sinon allez sans déconner, les nouveaux MBP n'existe pas 
On voit bien en tout cas qu'un grand nombre ici n'en a finalement pas besoin de ce nouveau MBP lol, car attendre depuis le 7 janvier bah ca commence a faire beaucoup quand même :mouais:

Edit : Et merde, Xao a été contaminé par daphone lol


----------



## xao85 (23 Février 2010)

Ces références apparaissaient avec tous les models de MacBook et ils y en avaient plusieurs ; après ne me demander pas ce qui était écrit, je ne sais plus! :rateau:


----------



## divoli (23 Février 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> il m'a montré les références sur leur ordinateur de commande!



Il t'a montré les références des NOUVEAUX MBP, c'est à dire ceux qui n'ont pas encore été annoncés ? Tu es sûr que tu n'as pas tout compris de travers, comme à ton habitude ? :rateau:

Déjà que tu avait dis que ton avoir se terminait début mars, et maintenant fin mai... Tu as pris tes gouttes, au moins ?


----------



## Climaxxx (23 Février 2010)

Tu es sûr que les références de ces macbook pro ne sont pas celles des anciens qu'ils n'ont plus en stock par hasard?


----------



## melaure (23 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> => un ami qui travail chez Apple ? Et il fait quoi? Il travaille ou?
> 
> Je préfère demander parce que des gens qui racontent des trucs sans fondement c´est un peu saoulant ! (rien contre toi)
> 
> Pour début mars ou mi-mars c´est ce qu´on pense aussi... parce que c´est tout simplement les 2 prochains mardi



D'un autre coté quand on connait des gens qui bossent chez Apple (et avec l'Apple User Group c'est mon cas), on évite de dire ce qu'ils savent si par pur hasard ils faisaient des confidences ... Et en général, ils reconnaissent ne pas être plus au courant que nous, tellement tout est cloisonné.


----------



## xao85 (23 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Il t'a montré les références des NOUVEAUX MBP, c'est à dire ceux qui n'ont pas encore été annoncés ? T'est sûr que tu n'as pas tout compris de travers, comme à ton habitude ? :rateau:
> 
> Déjà que tu avait dis que ton avoir se terminait début mars, et maintenant fin mai... Tu as pris tes gouttes, au moins ?



Non on distinguait bien les MacBook pro actuels avec les références processeur, RAM et disque dur et audessus des references sans réel nom. Et lorsque je lui ai demandé si il savait quand ils les auraient, il m'a dit qu'il n'en savait rien.

Ben je n'avais pas été réclamé mon avoir, j'attendais la sortie de potentile nouveaux macbook pro. Dépité du fait qu'il n' est tjs pas de sortie et qu'on m'avait informé que j'avais un mois pour faire aller chercher mon avoir, j'y y été aujourd'hui. Et là sur le papier que le monsieur a imprimé devant moi, je vois marqué "Valide jusqu'au 27 Mai 2010! :love:


----------



## daphone (23 Février 2010)

Je reviens de la petite pause que je me suis octroyée. Je passe prendre un sandwich et fait un petit détour par l'APR ICLG Rambuteau qui est a 200m de mon bureau. Personne dans la boutique, les vendeurs s'ennuient. Je viens leur parler pour leur annoncer mon intention d'achat, alors du coup deux autres vendeurs et le patron se rapprochent, et je précise que mn achat ne portera pas sur le MBP actuel. De la commence une discussion sur les nouveaux et le patron a tiré la gueule, l'air de confirmer la chose quand j'ai dit que la vtrine MacBook pro n'avait pas bougé depuis bientôt 9mois. Bref ils sont d'accord avec nous, n'ont pas plus d'infos, mis eux pour le coup je pense qu'ils en auraient vraiment besoin de cette màj!


----------



## Climaxxx (23 Février 2010)

melaure a dit:


> D'un autre coté quand on connait des gens qui bossent chez Apple (et avec l'Apple User Group c'est mon cas), on évite de dire ce qu'ils savent si par pur hasard ils faisaient des confidences ... Et en général, ils reconnaissent ne pas être plus au courant que nous, tellement tout est cloisonné.



Aucune confidence, pas de soucis de ce côté là! ;-)


----------



## divoli (23 Février 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Non on distinguait bien les MacBook pro actuels avec les références processeur, RAM et disque dur et audessus des references sans réel nom. Et lorsque je lui ai demandé si il savait quand ils les auraient, il m'a dit qu'il n'en savait rien.



Cela pourrait rejoindre l'info qui provenait de Best Buy, sur des produits inconnus, mais les poids ne correspondaient pas à ceux des MBP...

Ceci dit, tu as toujours ton MBP, ou la Fnac l'a récupéré (je suppose que tu l'as toujours) ? Ca te laisse de la marge, en tout cas, surtout si tu peux toujours bénéficier de ton MBP en attendant.


----------



## Kinesam (23 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Je reviens de la petite pause que je me suis octroyée. Je passe prendre un sandwich et fait un petit détour par l'APR ICLG Rambuteau qui est a 200m de mon bureau. Personne dans la boutique, les vendeurs s'ennuient. Je viens leur parler pour leur annoncer mon intention d'achat, alors du coup deux autres vendeurs et le patron se rapprochent, et je précise que mn achat ne portera pas sur le MBP actuel. De la commence une discussion sur les nouveaux et le patron a tiré la gueule, l'air de confirmer la chose quand j'ai dit que la vtrine MacBook pro n'avait pas bougé depuis bientôt 9mois. Bref ils sont d'accord avec nous, n'ont pas plus d'infos, mis eux pour le coup je pense qu'ils en auraient vraiment besoin de cette màj!



Ben j´avoue...le CA ne doit pas etre terrible en ce moment ! :hein:
En gros va y avoir beaucoup d´heureux lors de cette MAJ


----------



## divoli (23 Février 2010)

C'est sûr que si le magasin ne vend QUE des MBP... :sleep:

Il devrait se mettre à vendre des iMac, ça marche mieux... :sleep:


----------



## Rezv@n (23 Février 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> tu es sûr que tu es suisse toi??



Non tu as raison je ne suis pas suisse.  j'y habite juste. Et oui on a ni manifs ni grèves  en Suisse, on a une vie tranquille


----------



## Dementia (23 Février 2010)

Rezv@n a dit:


> Non tu as raison je ne suis pas suisse.  j'y habite juste. Et oui on a ni manifs ni grèves  en Suisse, on a une vie tranquille


 
Au moins vous êtes tranquille, on france on ne connait que ca les grêves !!! Et quand j'entends foulard dire ce matin :" On arrêtera la grêve quand les jours de grêves seront payés" . C'est le genre de chose qui m'agace . Mais bon c'est un tout autre sujet lol.

Prions mes amis


----------



## daphone (23 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> C'est sûr que si le magasin ne vend QUE des MBP... :sleep:
> 
> Il devrait se mettre à vendre des iMac, ça marche mieux... :sleep:



Ah oui c'est vrai tu as raison. Tu devrais leur expliquer ça... Non mais franchement...


----------



## divoli (23 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Ah oui c'est vrai tu as raison. Tu devrais leur expliquer ça... Non mais franchement...


Tu ne l'as pas fait ? Je suis surpris.


----------



## pumauer (23 Février 2010)

JE SUIS TROISIEME! JE SUIS TROISIEME! JE SUIS, JE SUIS, JE SUIS TROISIEEEEME!


----------



## MacSedik (23 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> JE SUIS TROISIEME! JE SUIS TROISIEME! JE SUIS, JE SUIS, JE SUIS TROISIEEEEME!



Hein????:mouais:


----------



## pumauer (23 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Non, mais au niveau du nombre de posts, il n'a pas tort.
> 
> Top 3:
> Dambo: 272
> ...



JE SUIS VRAIMENT!...JE SUIS VRAIMENT!...JE SUIS VRAIMENT PHENOMENANANA NA NALEUH!


----------



## MacSedik (23 Février 2010)

Ah oui là c'est vrai que le peloton de tête composé de Dambo et Daphone et loin devant. pumauer remonte, le verra-t-on 2ème d'ici la sortie des MBP? seul l'avenir nous le dira


----------



## divoli (23 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> JE SUIS VRAIMENT!...JE SUIS VRAIMENT!...JE SUIS VRAIMENT PHENOMENANANA NA NALEUH!



Va falloir flooder à mort pour dépasser les deux zigotos juste avant toi.


----------



## stary (23 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Je reviens de la petite pause que je me suis octroyée. Je passe prendre un sandwich et fait un petit détour par l'APR ICLG Rambuteau qui est a 200m de mon bureau. Personne dans la boutique, les vendeurs s'ennuient. Je viens leur parler pour leur annoncer mon intention d'achat, alors du coup deux autres vendeurs et le patron se rapprochent, et je précise que mn achat ne portera pas sur le MBP actuel. De la commence une discussion sur les nouveaux et le patron a tiré la gueule, l'air de confirmer la chose quand j'ai dit que la vtrine MacBook pro n'avait pas bougé depuis bientôt 9mois. Bref ils sont d'accord avec nous, n'ont pas plus d'infos, mis eux pour le coup je pense qu'ils en auraient vraiment besoin de cette màj!



Pareil pour moi quand j'ai eu la vendeuse de l'applestore de Montpellier elle n'a pas su quoi me répondre quand je lui est dit que les mac étaient mis à jour tout les 7à 8 mois...


----------



## pumauer (23 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Ah oui c'est vrai tu as raison. Tu devrais leur expliquer ça... Non mais franchement...



Hey, p'tit gars, la meilleure c'est qu'on a failli se croiser cet après-midi. Je devais aller rue du Renard, mais j'ai eu un empêchement. Mais je ne devais pas y aller pour le MBP, mais pour leur opération sur le MB blanc, qui est assez intéressante, faut bien le reconnaître...


----------



## dambo (23 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Va falloir flooder à mort pour dépasser les deux zigotos juste avant toi.



On est super entraîné depuis décembre !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Les bookies prennent les paris !
> Perso je mise tout sur le canasson *Daphone*...


On gagne quoi ?
Je mise sur Divoli. Contrairement à Daphone, j'ai pu le voir en action sur différents fils. C'est le plus régulier


----------



## Xentoss (23 Février 2010)

Dementia a dit:


> Au moins vous êtes tranquille, on france on ne connait que ca les grêves !!! Et quand j'entends foulard dire ce matin :" *On arrêtera la grêve quand les jours de grêves seront payés"* . C'est le genre de chose qui m'agace . Mais bon c'est un tout autre sujet lol.
> 
> Prions mes amis


 

J'ai littéralement explosé de rire ! Bon je suis au bureau et dans un open space donc... Mais génial, merci !


----------



## pumauer (23 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Va falloir flooder à mort pour dépasser les deux zigotos juste avant toi.



Ouais, mais je m'en fous totalement, hein. Je savais même pas qu'on pouvait voir le nombre de post envoyés. Et pi de toute façon, les premiers seront les derniers et...les nouveaux seront les anciens!


----------



## divoli (23 Février 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> On gagne quoi ?
> Je mise sur Divoli. Contrairement à Daphone, j'ai pu le voir en action sur différents fils. C'est le plus régulier



Je n'y arriverais jamais. On a deux grands champions, là, avec Dambo et Daphone...  C'est de la bête de compét'.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2010)

Vous rendez vous compte que l'initiateur de se fil n'existe plus (sous le même pseudo du moins&#8230

Ce qui veux dire que vous êtes zombie :afraid:


----------



## MacSedik (23 Février 2010)

stary a dit:


> Pareil pour moi quand j'ai eu la vendeuse de l'applestore de Montpellier elle n'a pas su quoi me répondre quand je lui est dit que les mac étaient mis à jour tout les 7à 8 mois...



il te dirons jamais rien! déjà la simple vendeuse, je pense que tu lui demandera de situer Cupertino, il y'a de fortes chances qu'elle ne saura pas où ça se trouve. alors les mise-à-jour... je crois qu'elle en est au même point que nous. et combien même elle le savait, tu veut qu'elle soit virée?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h55 ----------




eseldorm a dit:


> Vous rendez vous compte que l'initiateur de se fil n'existe plus (sous le même pseudo du moins&#8230
> 
> Ce qui veux dire que vous êtes zombie :afraid:





il a juste changé de compte, apparement...


----------



## pumauer (23 Février 2010)

"Celle-ci rapporte en effet que sur les 3 200 répondants, 13% assurent quils sont très ou assez susceptibles dacheter liPad, quand ce chiffre natteignait que 9% pour liPhone original. Par ailleurs, là où 28% des consommateurs interrogés avaient exprimé des réserves concernant le prix de liPhone, ils ne sont plus que 8% pour liPad. 
Le sondage offre également des enseignements intéressants concernant la popularité des modèles proposés. Ainsi, les versions dentrée et haut de gamme sont les plus populaires, avec 19% chacune.

Enfin, létude pointe les risques de cannibalisation de certains produits Apple : 25% des interrogés indiquent ainsi quils repousseront lachat dun ou de plusieurs machines pommées en faveur de liPad. LiPhone, liPod et les portables Apple sont particulièrement visés."
Ça tombe, dis-donc! Repousser l'achat d'une machine pommée!


----------



## MacSedik (23 Février 2010)

les sources?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2010)

L'iPad et les produits mobiles, ce n'est pas complètement le même public.
Une annonce PR, ça ne fait pas grand chose. Pas vraiment de vague. Ça n'occupera pas la presse comme la sortie de l'iPad&#8230;

Je ne vois donc pas en quoi la sortie prochaine de l'iPad bloquerai tout.


----------



## MacSedik (23 Février 2010)

l'iPad cannibalisera les ventes du touch peut-être mais pas l'iPhone, pas le même marché.


----------



## pumauer (23 Février 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> les sources?



Un article de MacPlus.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h09 ----------




eseldorm a dit:


> L'iPad et les produits mobiles, ce n'est pas complètement le même public.
> Une annonce PR, ça ne fait pas grand chose. Pas vraiment de vague. Ça n'occupera pas la presse comme la sortie de l'iPad
> 
> Je ne vois donc pas en quoi la sortie prochaine de l'iPad bloquerai tout.



Ça ne bloquera pas tout, mais en effet, si Apple a fait une étude de marché, et si (si!) il s'avère q'un bon nombre repousse son achat d'un ordinateur (portable ou pas) pour l'Ipad, ça expliquerait la longueur de la MAJ.
Peut-être! après,, moi, ce qu'j'en dis, hein...


----------



## stary (23 Février 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> il te dirons jamais rien! déjà la simple vendeuse, je pense que tu lui demandera de situer Cupertino, il y'a de fortes chances qu'elle ne saura pas où ça se trouve. alors les mise-à-jour... je crois qu'elle en est au même point que nous. et combien même elle le savait, tu veut qu'elle soit virée?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h55 ----------
> 
> ...



là n'est pas la question, c'est qu'au début elle m'a insinuer que ça pouvait arrivé dans 3 mois.. hors après lui avoir dit que je trouvais ça gros, car ça voudrait dire que la mise à jour se ferait 12 mois après la précédente...alors du coup elle m'a dit que ça ne devrait plus tarder, car elle sait très bien qu'un délais de 12 mois ça ne s'est jamais vu


----------



## MacSedik (23 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Un article de MacPlus.



Merci. 


l'avantage pour l'iPad c'est le tapage médiatique qu'il y'a eu autour. l'iPhone je m'en souviens très bien, il y'a eu le Buzz sur les sites Mac pas plus (de janvier 2007 jusqu'à sa sortie), dans la presse a part les states ou il a été lancé en premier le 29/06/07, les autres pays c'était nada. En France, jusqu'a Juillet-aout (l'annonce du partenariat avec Orange® ), personne ou presque (sauf les aficionados ) ne connaissait : "iPhone??? ça existe ça???" 

Bref, quand tu voit l'iPad à la une du Monde ou du Times, c'est normal qu'il y'a plus d'individus qui souhaite l'acquérir (selon l'article de Mac plus). Après, je pense que la barre est trop haute pour l'iPad, face à l'iPhone...


----------



## kelmikmac (23 Février 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,
J'attends comme beaucoup les nouveaux MBP qui tardent à arriver. Apple semble pourtant constant dans la durée moyenne de renouvellement de ses machines.  Apple ayant conscience que la plupart des acheteurs de MBP sont bien informés (buy guide) sur le fait qu'il ne faut pas acheter actuellement leurs produits qui sont en passe d'être réactualisés, risque de retarder ses gains pour cause de non vente ou vente reportée. Elle aurait donc beaucoup en perdre à ne pas sortir au plus vite ses nouvelles machines au risque de devoir baisser prématurément le prix des versions 2009 qui ne s'écoulent plus. Il serait donc étonnant que cette mise à jour ne se fasse pas en mars. N'oubliez pas qu'Apple fait du commerce, elle est condamner à faire mieux pour chaque ligne de produit (dont les MBP) par rapport à l'an -1. Bonne soirée à tous.


----------



## dambo (23 Février 2010)

Bon, selon :

- mes calculs
- les anciennes MAJ
- les délais habituels
- la concurrence
- le calendrier Apple pour les mois à venir
- les quelques rumeurs

Ca devrait être pour mardi prochain ! Si Si je vous assure !
Ca arrivera à une seule condition ... il ne faut pas que Xao dise qu"il y a une chance pour la semaine prochaine ! Sinon on est foutu


----------



## bartman (23 Février 2010)

Mince alors ! Toujours pas de mbp à l'horizon.
Heureusement je me suis prévu un programme de fou pour tenir jusqu'à mardi prochain :
star wars, star trek, seigneur des anneaux, après j'enchaîne avec 24 saison 1 à 7 
Je suis paré Jobs prend tout ton temps 

Plus sérieusement, j'espère que les rumeurs de la mi-mars sont fondées. J'ai pas envie de devoir me taper 3 mois d'attente.


----------



## MacSedik (23 Février 2010)

bartman a dit:


> Mince alors ! Toujours pas de mbp à l'horizon.
> Heureusement je me suis prévu un programme de fou pour tenir jusqu'à mardi prochain :
> star wars, star trek, seigneur des anneaux, après j'enchaîne avec *24 saison 1 à 7*
> Je suis paré Jobs prend tout ton temps
> ...



il y'a la saison 8 qui est sortie  si ça t'intéresses?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2010)

bartman a dit:


> [&#8230;]après j'enchaîne avec 24 saison 1 à 7



Et la saison 8 en est bientôt à la moitié 
Zut, Krissprollsed


----------



## bartman (23 Février 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> il y'a la saison 8 qui est sortie  si ça t'intéresses?


je sais mais 1 à 7 intégrales c'est suffisant pour 1 semaine


----------



## guigui_41 (23 Février 2010)

Ya du décu pour le MB P ? 

C'était impossible que sa sorte !!


----------



## bartman (23 Février 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> Et la saison 8 en est bientôt à la moitié


episode 9 ce soir c'est pas encore la moitié : on en est au tiers là. D'ailleurs elle est mieux que la 7 pour le moment.


----------



## MacSedik (23 Février 2010)

bartman a dit:


> je sais mais 1 à 7 intégrales c'est suffisant pour 1 semaine



eh ben tu sais pas , une semaine ou 3 mois faut toujours prévoir à l'avance...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2010)

guigui_41 a dit:


> C'était impossible que sa sorte !!



Merci de leurs apporter tes lumières :love:


----------



## divoli (23 Février 2010)

kelmikmac a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> J'attends comme beaucoup les nouveaux MBP qui tardent à arriver. Apple  semble pourtant constant dans la durée moyenne de renouvellement de ses  machines.  Apple ayant conscience que la plupart des acheteurs de MBP  sont bien informés (buy guide) sur le fait qu'il ne faut pas acheter  actuellement leurs produits qui sont en passe d'être réactualisés,  risque de retarder ses gains pour cause de non vente ou vente reportée.  Elle aurait donc beaucoup en perdre à ne pas sortir au plus vite ses  nouvelles machines au risque de devoir baisser prématurément le prix des  versions 2009 qui ne s'écoulent plus. Il serait donc étonnant que cette  mise à jour ne se fasse pas en mars. N'oubliez pas qu'Apple fait du  commerce, elle est condamner à faire mieux pour chaque ligne de produit  (dont les MBP) par rapport à l'an -1. Bonne soirée à tous.




Non, t'inquiète, elle va balancer toute la purée durant le deuxième trimestre 2010, celui-ci étant traditionnellement une période de fortes ventes pour Apple. Elle va consacrer tout le mois de mars à préparer et maintenir le buzz concernant le lancement de l'iPad, raison pour laquelle je pense qu'elle n'y aura aucun renouvellement de MBP  avant avril au plus tôt (et perso je pense plutôt mai).

On va juste continuer à avoir droit aux mêmes geignards qui depuis 3 mois nous disent à chaque fois que cette fois, c'est la bonne, le renouvellement se fera mardi prochain. 

Durant le premier trimestre, elle peut compter sur le succès de l'iMac. Contrairement à ce que l'on pourrait croire en lisant ce topic, qui a un certain effet de loupe, il n'y a pas que le MBP dans la gamme Apple. Le renouvellement des MBP revêt surtout une importance démesurée pour ceux qui se plaignent ici.


----------



## bartman (23 Février 2010)

Qui est chaud pour aller camper devant chez Steve ? 
On va le faire craquer ^^


----------



## guigui_41 (23 Février 2010)

J'attend mi-mars et après j'acheterai le mien surement


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2010)

bartman a dit:


> Qui est chaud pour aller camper devant chez Steve ?
> On va le faire craquer ^^


Désolé, nous y avons pensé avant 
"Dear Steve Jobs"


----------



## bartman (23 Février 2010)

oh oh ! regardez ça :
http://www.macrumors.com/2010/02/23/macbook-pro-2010-ram-modules-spotted/

observez bien ce qui est écrit : Core Duo.
Adieu les i5 et autres i7. :hein:


----------



## fab75019 (23 Février 2010)

hello quelqu'un sait quand on pourra le commander le nouveau MBP?


----------



## dambo (23 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> On va juste continuer à avoir droit aux mêmes geignards qui depuis 3 mois nous disent à chaque fois que cette fois, c'est la bonne, le renouvellement se fera mardi prochain.



Je remets en couleur ce que divoli pense tout bas 
Je ne suis pas un geignards, je suis un "waiter" :rateau:


----------



## guigui_41 (23 Février 2010)

fab75019 a dit:


> hello quelqu'un sait quand on pourra le commander le nouveau MBP?



Faudrait dejà qu'il sorte :rateau:


----------



## fckherface (23 Février 2010)

à la sortie du nouveau modèle, sera t il alors possible d'acheter les modèles actuels (neufs) moins chers ?
si oui, où ? apple store ?


----------



## stary (23 Février 2010)

fckherface a dit:


> à la sortie du nouveau modèle, sera t il alors possible d'acheter les modèles actuels (neufs) moins chers ?
> si oui, où ? apple store ?



en tout cas pas sur l'apple store, quand un modèle est remplacé, ils ne le vendent plus, après en magasin faut voir si ils leurs en restent..


----------



## dambo (23 Février 2010)

bartman a dit:


> oh oh ! regardez ça :
> http://www.macrumors.com/2010/02/23/macbook-pro-2010-ram-modules-spotted/
> 
> observez bien ce qui est écrit : Core Duo.
> Adieu les i5 et autres i7. :hein:



Pas grave, si on a des C2D 3.06 avec 4go de RAM à 1333mhz sur les 13", ça va depoter 


Mais ne rêvons pas :rateau:


----------



## guigui_41 (23 Février 2010)

Mais on s'est dejà pas quand ils vont les sortir alors ......


----------



## GrosMyto (23 Février 2010)

Salut, premier message, je suis le topic depuis environs 80 pages sur un écran d'HP moisi (carte graphique HS) et je me décide à participer.


Moi j'ai craqué, le MBP 13" est arrivé chez mes parents depuis hier, pas pu attendre d'avantage 

Je dois avouer que je serais bien deg s'ils devaient sortir dans 2 semaines car j'ai 14 jours de rétractation si jamais les nouveaux arrive je pourrais renvoyer le miens et commander le nouveau 

Donc je pris pour mardi prochain...


----------



## fckherface (23 Février 2010)

stary a dit:


> en tout cas pas sur l'apple store, quand un modèle est remplacé, ils ne le vendent plus, après en magasin faut voir si ils leurs en restent..


 
tu parles de magasins type fnac ?


----------



## dambo (23 Février 2010)

GrosMyto a dit:


> Salut, premier message, je suis le topic depuis environs 80 pages sur un écran d'HP moisi (carte graphique HS) et je me décide à participer.
> 
> 
> Moi j'ai craqué, le MBP 13" est arrivé chez mes parents depuis hier, pas pu attendre d'avantage
> ...


Alors, comment ça se passe avec ton MBP ?

Bon si c'est un 2.53, tu lui mets un 500go dedans ou un SSD et hop tu es tranquille !
Si c'est l'autre modèle, il sera rapidement hors jeux effectivement ... mais si il te suffit


----------



## stary (23 Février 2010)

GrosMyto a dit:


> Salut, premier message, je suis le topic depuis environs 80 pages sur un écran d'HP moisi (carte graphique HS) et je me décide à participer.
> 
> 
> Moi j'ai craqué, le MBP 13" est arrivé chez mes parents depuis hier, pas pu attendre d'avantage
> ...



Effectivement c'est le risque...


----------



## tazevil666 (23 Février 2010)

guigui_41 a dit:


> Faudrait dejà qu'il sorte :rateau:



+1 et faudrait surtout que Fab prenne le temps de lire un peu et de se renseigner avant de poser des questions à la con 



dambo a dit:


> Alors, comment ça se passe avec ton MBP ?
> 
> Bon si c'est un 2.53, tu lui mets un 500go dedans ou un SSD et hop tu es tranquille !
> Si c'est l'autre modèle, il sera rapidement hors jeux effectivement ... mais si il te suffit



+1 regrette pas ton achat, à ce prix là ca fait  mal un regret :/
T'en avait besoin : tu l'as acheté ! Et t'a bien fait moi je dit, plutot que de faire comme la bande d'allumés  qui attends le sien depuis 3 mois, en étant persuadé tous les mardi matin que c'est le grand jour !!! Profites en bien en tout cas


----------



## fab75019 (23 Février 2010)

non mais je lis le lpost depuis le début c'était pour la blague...


----------



## tazevil666 (23 Février 2010)

fab75019 a dit:


> non mais je lis le lpost depuis le début c'était pour la blague...



uéué c'est ca  on me la fait pas à moi !

alors si t'a bien lu le topic depuis le debut, interrogation :

Q.1 : combien HAL a laissé de messages qui servent à rien ??? 
Q.2 : combien de fois daphone a dit "je suis sur que c'est mardi prochain" ?

alors ??? alors ???


----------



## Sylow (23 Février 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> uéué c'est ca  on me la fait pas à moi !
> 
> alors si t'a bien lu le topic depuis le debut, interrogation :
> 
> ...



les 50 dernieres pages ne servent a rien... comme ce topic en fait car PERSONNE NE SAIT RIEN !


----------



## fabnaute (23 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Mouahahahahaha j'éclate de rire...
> Si l'on commence à comparer le prix des softs sous Mac et PC afin de faire une comparaison, d'un on est pas couché, de deux ; aucun intérêt...
> 
> Maintenant c'est vrai que Mac OS X c'est très pratique dans la finance : Bloomberg, DataStream, TreaderForce ---> uniquement sous Windows.
> ...


 
C'était un exemple dans l'effort que fait Apple pour tout le monde.
Après, chacun est libre de choisir l'un ou l'autre, ça ne se discute pas.
Puis pour l'histoire de comparrer les softs, c'est bien toi qui a commencé à comparrer un pc avec un mac...


----------



## Touny29 (23 Février 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> les 50 dernieres pages ne servent a rien... comme ce topic en fait car PERSONNE NE SAIT RIEN !



Même plus que les 50 dernière je dirais ! Vu à la vitesse ou ça avance ...


----------



## GrosMyto (23 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Alors, comment ça se passe avec ton MBP ?
> 
> Bon si c'est un 2.53, tu lui mets un 500go dedans ou un SSD et hop tu es tranquille !
> Si c'est l'autre modèle, il sera rapidement hors jeux effectivement ... mais si il te suffit



C'est le 2,26 x)

A vrai dire claquer 700euros dans un HP qui claque au bout d'1an et demie et devoir re-claquer plus de 1000euros sa fait chier ! J'ai donc pris le refurbished a 999.

C'est pour les études (multimédia mais sans peu de vidéos/3D, donc suite Adobe et développement web...). Je compte le monter à 4Go de ram et installer un DD 250Go que j'ai actuellement (pour le SSD jme laisserai bien tenter quand j'aurais un budget...). (D'ailleurs si vous avez un tuto sous la main pour le formatage/installation de Mac OS, vu que je switch pc -> mac).


----------



## dambo (23 Février 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> les 50 dernieres pages ne servent a rien... comme ce topic en fait car PERSONNE NE SAIT RIEN !



Moi je le sais ... mais selon les règles Apple je n'ai pas le droit de le dire !


----------



## shenrone (23 Février 2010)

Je sais pas si c'est l'influence HAL9000, mais vous devenez franchement lourdingue sur ce fil:mouais:
Les premières pages c'était plutôt sympa, mais là c'est un délirium de mec (ou femme) déçu qui fantasme sur des spécifications que personne ne connait!

Alors que la plus part des non initié viennent ici en quête de quelques infos intéressantes, on ne trouve au final que dérives, fantasme...

Faites du sport ou travaillez


----------



## GrosMyto (23 Février 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Je sais pas si c'est l'influence HAL9000, mais vous devenez franchement lourdingue sur ce fil:mouais:
> Les premières pages c'était plutôt sympa, mais là c'est un délirium de mec (ou femme) déçu qui fantasme sur des spécifications que personne ne connait!
> 
> Alors que la plus part des non initié viennent ici en quête de quelques infos intéressantes, on ne trouve au final que dérives, fantasme...
> ...




En même temps comment ne pas péter un plomb quand on attend un truc depuis 3 mois, chaque mardi midi, sur son ordinateur, qui ne vient pas. Et qu'on attend, encore, chaque mardi, le mardi d'après.

Je sais que maintenant je suis moi aussi à jamais dans cette spirale infernale depuis que j'ai découvert ce topic !


----------



## GWEN2001 (23 Février 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> uéué c'est ca  on me la fait pas à moi !
> 
> alors si t'a bien lu le topic depuis le debut, interrogation :
> 
> ...




Et c'est pas fini :rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## stary (23 Février 2010)

fckherface a dit:


> tu parles de magasins type fnac ?



oui et même APR mais pas sûr sûr


----------



## shenrone (23 Février 2010)

GWEN2001 a dit:


> Et c'est pas fini :rateau::rateau::rateau:



La précédente mise à jour du MBA n'a pas apporté ce que j'espérais, j'attend donc depuis juin 2009 de l'acheter, ne viens pas me parler d'impatience

Après même si j'ai une ou deux fois eu du mal a canalisé ma modération, je reste quand même zen et j'essaie de pas débiter n'importe quoi à tout bout de champs...:mouais:


----------



## GWEN2001 (23 Février 2010)

quelqu'un sait pour la reprise écolo, 
à partir de quel date et pour combien de temps
 est ce valable à la Fnac


----------



## fckherface (23 Février 2010)

ce qui est dommage, surtout pour les nouveaux comme moi qui viennent chercher des infos sur apple et ses produits, c'est de lire des messages qui n'ont rien à voir de mecs qui se croient sur un tchat et qui font du private en public (alors qu'on s'en fout un peu). après on se fait jeter si on ose poser une question qui a déjà été traitée... faut avoir le courage de lire les messages débiles de certains dont le but n'est que de faire monter leur compteur de messages d'après ce que je comprends...

merci toutefois à ceux qui prennent le temps de répondre correctement


----------



## pumauer (23 Février 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Je sais pas si c'est l'influence HAL9000, mais vous devenez franchement lourdingue sur ce fil:mouais:
> Les premières pages c'était plutôt sympa, mais là c'est un délirium de mec (ou femme) déçu qui fantasme sur des spécifications que personne ne connait!
> 
> Alors que la plus part des non initié viennent ici en quête de quelques infos intéressantes, on ne trouve au final que dérives, fantasme...
> ...



"Vive le monde du PC" (HAL9000)


----------



## guigui_41 (23 Février 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> La précédente mise à jour du MBA n'a pas apporté ce que j'espérais, j'attend donc depuis juin 2009 de l'acheter, ne viens pas me parler d'impatience
> 
> Après même si j'ai une ou deux fois eu du mal a canalisé ma modération, je reste quand même zen et j'essaie de pas débiter n'importe quoi à tout bout de champs...:mouais:



je comprend pas trop ce qui sont attirés par le MB A   ?


----------



## pumauer (23 Février 2010)

fckherface a dit:


> ce qui est dommage, surtout pour les nouveaux comme moi qui viennent chercher des infos sur apple et ses produits, c'est de lire des messages qui n'ont rien à voir de mecs qui se croient sur un tchat et qui font du private en public (alors qu'on s'en fout un peu). après on se fait jeter si on ose poser une question qui a déjà été traitée... faut avoir le courage de lire les messages débiles de certains dont le but n'est que de faire monter leur compteur de messages d'après ce que je comprends...
> 
> merci toutefois à ceux qui prennent le temps de répondre correctement



C'est sûr, c'est sûr, mais en même temps, que veux-tu, y en a qui attendent et attendent et parfois ça pète les plombs. Hier soir par exemple. C'est comme si tu arrivais sur un quai de gare où des gens attendent un train, un train qui ne vient pas. Donc y a des remous, forcément.
Et l'essentiel tu l'as sous les yeux. Tout ça ça montre que personne ne sait et que l'attente pour certains commence à devenir très longue.


----------



## thiathias (23 Février 2010)

En même temps moi je lis ce topic plus pour passer le temps que pour avoir des infos vu que bon il n'y a pas de rumeurs. Donc ceux qui veulent des messages intéressants ne les cherchez pas il n'y en a pas ! ( du moins pour l'instant ).


----------



## guigui_41 (23 Février 2010)

thiathias a dit:


> En même temps moi je lis ce topic plus pour passer le temps que pour avoir des infos vu que bon il n'y a pas de rumeurs. Donc ceux qui veulent des messages intéressants ne les cherchez pas il n'y en a pas ! ( du moins pour l'instant ).



Chacun dis se qu'il pense (moi le premier) mais se n'est pas très constructif je l'avoue 
:rateau:


----------



## oligo (23 Février 2010)

fckherface a dit:


> ce qui est dommage, surtout pour les nouveaux comme moi qui viennent chercher des infos sur apple et ses produits, c'est de lire des messages qui n'ont rien à voir de mecs qui se croient sur un tchat et qui font du private en public (alors qu'on s'en fout un peu). après on se fait jeter si on ose poser une question qui a déjà été traitée... faut avoir le courage de lire les messages débiles de certains dont le but n'est que de faire monter leur compteur de messages d'après ce que je comprends...
> 
> merci toutefois à ceux qui prennent le temps de répondre correctement



Si tu cherches des infos sur les produits Apple et quand ils risquent de sortir, tu ferais mieux d'aller voir sur consomac.... C'est tellement mieux d'aller chercher les infos où elles se trouvent, et non ici, ou nous ne faisons que spéculer et digresser... :love::love:


----------



## fckherface (23 Février 2010)

oligo a dit:


> Si tu cherches des infos sur les produits Apple et quand ils risquent de sortir, tu ferais mieux d'aller voir sur consomac.... C'est tellement mieux d'aller chercher les infos où elles se trouvent, et non ici, ou nous ne faisons que spéculer et digresser... :love::love:


 
oui tu as raison, je vais faire ca.
see ya !


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Février 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> ...blablabla...



T'es encore la toi... 
Humour, pas humour ? ^^

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h53 ----------




eseldorm a dit:


> On gagne quoi ?
> Je mise sur Divoli. Contrairement à Daphone, j'ai pu le voir en action sur différents fils. C'est le plus régulier



100 billets !

J'vais briefer mon canasson avant la course finale, il ne va pas me décevoir...
Quant à Divoli, sur le papier il a de bonnes perfs, seulement elle n'en fait qu'a ça tête la bourrique...


----------



## bartman (23 Février 2010)

On devrait inculper apple pour torture mentale 

Qu'ils nous donnent une date au moins on serait fixé


----------



## bullrottt (23 Février 2010)

Quelqu un peu expliquer ceci : http://www.apple.com/quicktime/qtv/goldmansachs10/

keynote ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Février 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> Q.1 : combien HAL a laissé de messages qui servent à rien ???



Même pas un message utile à la communauté ? Arff...
J'vais essayer de m'amélioré dans la médiocrité alors. :love:


----------



## Kinesam (23 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Moi je le sais ... mais selon les règles Apple je n'ai pas le droit de le dire !



Je sais, j´ai vu, mais je dirais pas qui c´est ! 

Donc pour résumer et revenir sur le sujet, plusieurs théorie pour le retard des MBP :
- Steve ne voulais pas de stress avec une MAJ avant son anniversaire
- Ils voulaient intégrer les Quad-Core mais cela ne convenait pas avec les cartes graphiques Nvidia donc ils repassent en Core Duo
- Ils ont réussi à négocier avec Intel et Nvidia et on quelques problèmes avec la technologie Optimus : ils préfèrent prendre leurs temps avant de sortir un Mac baclé !
- L´iPad leur fait tellement faire de cauchemards qu´ils ont complètement oublié les Macbook


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Février 2010)

bullrottt a dit:


> Quelqu un peu expliquer ceci : http://www.apple.com/quicktime/qtv/goldmansachs10/
> 
> keynote ?



Nop, juste une conf' sur les futurs enjeux technologiques...


----------



## bartman (23 Février 2010)

http://consomac.fr/news-821.html

Optimus !!! :love:


----------



## Kinesam (23 Février 2010)

9 991 651 568 chansons de téléchargé sur iTunes...
Steve va pouvoir se réjouir pour son anniversaire :rateau:


----------



## xao85 (23 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Cela pourrait rejoindre l'info qui provenait de Best Buy, sur des produits inconnus, mais les poids ne correspondaient pas à ceux des MBP...
> 
> Ceci dit, tu as toujours ton MBP, ou la Fnac l'a récupéré (je suppose que tu l'as toujours) ? Ca te laisse de la marge, en tout cas, surtout si tu peux toujours bénéficier de ton MBP en attendant.



Nan, mon MacBook Pro a été récupéré par la Fnac! Et là j'ai un vieux PowerBook Titanium de mon cher père: 800Mhz et 512 de RAM sous 10.3.9... :rateau: Il tourne bien mais un peu lentement à mon gout! 



dambo a dit:


> Bon, selon :
> 
> - mes calculs
> - les anciennes MAJ
> ...



Je ne dirai plus rien, mais Aplle m'a surpris honnêtement!


----------



## loudovitch (23 Février 2010)

même si on peut se dire qu'apple n'a aucun compte à nous rendre, bah moi là franchement suis blasé, j'ai perdu de mon enthousiasme quand à mon switch...méchante pomme!
Voilà c'etait mon intervention de la journée!


----------



## tazevil666 (23 Février 2010)

bartman a dit:


> http://consomac.fr/news-821.html
> 
> Optimus !!! :love:



... Prime ??? 

Ahhhhh c'est pour çà que les MBP arrivent pas ! Je viens de comprendre...

Steve veut nous foutre des MBP super évolués à base d'Autobots !

Mais les Decepticons aimeraient bien eux aussi se partager la part du gateau. Et depuis une guerre inter stellaire fait rage !!!! (Decepticons dont le chef est Bill Gates bien sur) Bon bah nous voilà éclairé ! 

On peut fermer le topic du coup maintenant qu'on a la solution !


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h41 ----------




loudovitch a dit:


> même si on peut se dire qu'apple n'a aucun compte à nous rendre, bah moi là franchement suis blasé, j'ai perdu de mon enthousiasme quand à mon switch...méchante pomme!
> Voilà c'etait mon intervention de la journée!



Je suis effarée par la violence de tes propos loudovitch


----------



## matcan (23 Février 2010)

Ben moi j'attends toujours le MBP pour remplacer l'ancien qui marche mais je suis devenu accro au topic... c'est la fièvre du jeu du "ça sort mardi c'est certain" qui m'a pris..


----------



## loudovitch (23 Février 2010)

oui désolé tazevil! j'ai oublié le logo "-12 ans" exprès pour toi!


----------



## daphone (24 Février 2010)

Bon, je reviens de mon concert et je trouve quelques gentils billets sur mon compte...fallait pas !

*



Alors je propose une petite chose pour aider tout le monde à s'y retrouver entre les conneries et les véritables infos.
Chaque article de presse (mac ou autre), lien, rumeur fondée, ou information essentielle participant à l'avancement de ce topic seront mis en couleur BLEUE et dans des balises QUOTE .
Cela permettra de retrouver donc les infos essentielles au fur et à mesure que l'on parcourt les pages. Surtout pour les visiteurs qui n'ont pas envie de se taper la centaine de pages.

Cliquez pour agrandir...

*
Alors je commence avec une info.

*



Le patron de l'APR Rambuteau m'a confirmé qu'il ferait bien l'opération écologique à partir du mois de mars (date exacte encore à préciser). Ce bonus offre , contre un PC ou MAC apporté en état de marche ou pas, à une réduction de 50&#8364; sur un macbook et de 100&#8364; sur un Macbook Pro (je ne sais pas pour le reste et iMac). Et ce bonus se cumule avec les réductions étudiantes de 6%. Voici donc un bon plan

Cliquez pour agrandir...

*
Je commence à me dire du coup que c'est pas si grave qu'il ne soit pas sorti cette semaine ou les précédentes, car non seulement cela m'a permis de mettre un peu plus de côté pour avoir une meilleure config, de cumuler ces prochaines réductions, mais aussi d'avoir des MBP à la pointe.


----------



## divoli (24 Février 2010)

Je rappelle que l'utilisation de la couleur rouge est réservée aux administrateurs du site (tout comme la couleur verte est réservée aux modérateurs).

Enfin bon, je dis ça je dis rien.


----------



## daphone (24 Février 2010)

Tous en coeur [musique]

Joyeux anniversaire Steve.... Joyeux anniversaire Steve Jobs !!


Souffle tes bougies





Et voilà !






Allez tu nous les offres quand ces MBP ?






---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h16 ----------




divoli a dit:


> Je rappelle que l'utilisation de la couleur rouge est réservée aux administrateurs du site (tout comme la couleur verte est réservée aux modérateurs).
> 
> Enfin bon, je dis ça je dis rien.



Non au contraire, tu fais bien, je n'y avais pas du tout pensé sur le coup. Merci

Du coup je passe de la couleur *rouge au Bleu* (si pas déjà utilisé par qqchose d'autre?)


----------



## whisper33 (24 Février 2010)

Humm la sortie des MBP c'est pour dans pas lgtmps... pc haut de gamme i7 a 1650 vs MBP Core 2 duo 17" a 2299... même inconditionnel d'apple faut pas pousser mémé dans les orties ... ca parait évident , suffit d'attendre la commercialisation de l'ipad .. enfin pour aujourd'hui c'est encore raté


----------



## pumauer (24 Février 2010)

Interview de Tim Cook. Mais pas un mot du MBP.
Source : http://www.macplus.net/magplus/depeche-52105-tim-cook-parle


----------



## daphone (24 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Interview de Tim Cook. Mais pas un mot du MBP.
> Source : http://www.macplus.net/magplus/depeche-52105-tim-cook-parle



Heureusement j'ai envie de dire.. Si il se passe quelque chose de vraiment de très proche en terme de dates, c'est pas le moment de cafouiller et d'exciter les médias... Donc ça m'étonne pas plus que ça


----------



## pumauer (24 Février 2010)

Ouais. C'est bien ce que je disais. Et Divoli aussi.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h55 ----------

Impressionnant : http://www.apple.com/fr/itunes/10-b...EA-AFF&tduid=fadaaa33f5da2faeab0f07fc190a7eac


----------



## daphone (24 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Ouais. C'est bien ce que je disais. Et Divoli aussi.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h55 ----------
> 
> Impressionnant : http://www.apple.com/fr/itunes/10-b...EA-AFF&tduid=fadaaa33f5da2faeab0f07fc190a7eac



Oui sur MacRumors, il y en a qui prédisent un événement pour demain (au moment du compteur à 10 Milliards ) , apparemment, il y aurait les employés des apple store qui seraient réquisitionnés 3h après la fermetures des stores. Rumeurs hein ! Mais répétées par des personnes différentes. La coïncidence que cela tombe au jour d'anniversaire de S.Jobs d'ailleurs

Pour les "waiters" comme dirait Dumbo, on se fera imprimer ces T-Shirts quand tout cela sera fini !


----------



## pumauer (24 Février 2010)

Ouais. On peut se demander ce que ça peut être, hein...Une baisse des prix peut-être...


----------



## daphone (24 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Ouais. On peut se demander ce que ça peut être, hein...Une baisse des prix peut-être...



_
Hi guys,

I went by the Apple Store in Regent Street, London (UK) at about 30mins before midnight. The lights were still turned on and the door at the back of the store was open (it leads to the place were they keep their stock and I believe the staff area as well). One guy was taking care of an iMac at the iMac table (I am guessing it was just for maintenance) and there were about 6 or 7 people around the iPhone table. They had cables running down the table and about 4 or 5 Macbook Pro's on the table. I am guessing they used the MBPs to do maintenance on the iPhones. None of the employees were standing around / working on the Macbooks or Macbook Pro's. I left at 23:45, so I can't tell what happened afterwards, but to me, all of this just looked like regular maintenance of their current models on display. Let's hope that they did indeed stay longer and are up to something more interesting right now and will surprise us tomorrow (or at least very soon) 

see you,
chris._

Ça en effet l'air de se confirmer dans pas mal d'apple store cette nuit de mardi à mercredi (et sur des employés Apple qui ont twittés) qu'Apple leur a demandé de rester 3h de plus après la fermeture.. Je n'avance rien du tout sur demain, mais c'est vrai que c'est plutôt bizarre... (à ranger dans le stade des rumeurs, peut être qu'ils sont venus juste faire la poussière sur les macbook pro actuels )


----------



## pumauer (24 Février 2010)

Ben dis donc, on peut dire que toi tu les attends, ces nouveaux MBP.


----------



## Dementia (24 Février 2010)

prions mes amis, la tout de suite à 3h52    C'est étrange cest vrai... Attendons demain


----------



## bloom1 (24 Février 2010)

Bon, paraît qu'ils ne faisaient que déplacer des trucs pour être prêt à accueillir l'iPad. À suivre...


> Justcrew4: ok heres the verdict from my friend NO mbp they are just moving stuff around in prep for the ipad


----------



## pumauer (24 Février 2010)

Chez Apple demain ne meurt jamais...


----------



## Choan (24 Février 2010)

wow 134 pages.

et sinon que pensez vous des quick qui passe au hallal ? :bebe:


----------



## daphone (24 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Ben dis donc, on peut dire que toi tu les attends, ces nouveaux MBP.



On va dire que je bosse surtout la nuit, ce qui explique mes interventions nocturnes, et j'ai toujours un petit onglet d'ouvert sur le topic 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 04h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 04h19 ----------




bloom1 a dit:


> Bon, paraît qu'ils ne faisaient que déplacer des trucs pour être prêt à accueillir l'iPad. À suivre...



Toujours ce foutu iPad ! Bientôt Apple va devoir changer de nom :
Apple Computer Inc > Apple Inc > Apple Gadget Inc


----------



## Xentoss (24 Février 2010)

Alala, les rumeurs desesperés commencent dès le mardi soir maintenant... Vous êtes sur que c'est pas un casse planetaire mise en place par des tordus comme nous qui se donnent rendez vous à un Apple Store à minuit pour tout casser par impatience !

(J'aurai l'air fin si ils sortent demain )

Bref on a parlé il y'a 2 ou 3 jours ( soit une quarantaine de pages ) d'apple care. J'hésite encore à le prendre pour mon prochain MBP (j'ai peut être largement le temps d'y réflechir les plus pessimistes me diront).

Je ne veux pas relancer le débat sur la qualité des produits, leurs longévités ou bien encore sur l'idée amusante, mais qu'on voit parfois en se ballandant sur les forums, qu'il existe un complot international du monde de l'informatique. Les fabricants de composants proposant des produits qui s'autodétruiraient régulierement pour pousser le vil consommateur a racheter un produit rapidement.

Je voudrais savoir si l'apple care est vraiment efficient et utilisable lorsque/si la merde arrive. Si vous avez une experience bonne ou mauvaise a partager?? L'intervention est-elle rapide?? Efficace ? Je ne suis pas de type bricoleur donc je ne farfouillerais pas la machine, mais y'a t'il d'autres cas ou la garantie devient caduc et/ou inutilisable ? J'ai cru voir que fumer pouvait annuler la garantie, j'ai bien fait d'arreter !!

Merci de vos réponses !

PS : Je sais que c'est pas le parfait topic pour ce genre de question, cependant vu l'etat actuel des choses... et puis c'est pour protéger mon futur mac book pro 2010 (enfin peut être 2010... )

A demain les loulous


----------



## daphone (24 Février 2010)




----------



## Xentoss (24 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> *On va dire que je bosse surtout la nuit, ce qui explique mes interventions nocturnes*, et j'ai toujours un petit onglet d'ouvert sur le topic
> 
> 
> C'est le "mac" d'OLALA pour ceux qui se demandaient ou elle etait. Un oeil sur elle, l'autre sur le topic !


----------



## daphone (24 Février 2010)

Xentoss a dit:


> daphone a dit:
> 
> 
> > *On va dire que je bosse surtout la nuit, ce qui explique mes interventions nocturnes*, et j'ai toujours un petit onglet d'ouvert sur le topic
> ...


----------



## Kinesam (24 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Oui sur MacRumors, il y en a qui prédisent un  événement pour demain (au moment du compteur à 10 Milliards ) ,  apparemment, il y aurait les employés des apple store qui seraient  réquisitionnés 3h après la fermetures des stores. Rumeurs hein ! Mais  répétées par des personnes différentes. La coïncidence  que cela tombe au jour d'anniversaire de S.Jobs d'ailleurs
> 
> Pour les "waiters" comme dirait Dumbo, on se fera imprimer ces T-Shirts  quand tout cela sera fini !



On verras bien si il se passe quelque chose ce midi !
En tout cas le compteur est à 9 995 897 456 maintenant donc ce midi c´est surement bon 
Mais je ne pense pas qu´ils sortent les MBPs ! Ils feront surement le lien avec iTunes => AppStore => iPad => précommande ! :mouais:



Dementia a dit:


> prions mes amis, la tout de suite à 3h52    C'est  étrange cest vrai... Attendons demain



T´es vraiment un fou, prier à n´importe quelle heure...et toujours continuer alors que tu vois bien que cela nous a pas servis à grand chose les 4 derniers mardi 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h58 ----------

PS : Pour les T-Shirts, je suis pret à passer commande dès que les macs sortiront, qui est partant ???


----------



## IBon (24 Février 2010)

En observant le compteur ITunes, j'ai remarqué que 100 chansons sont vendus par seconde.

Or comme il reste que 4h jusqu'à Midi, cela représente "seulement" 1 440 000 chasons ...
Donc, à midi "heure française", on n'aura pas atteint les 10 milliars puisqu'il manque un peu plus de 4 millions ...

Par contre à l'heure d'ici (Caroline du Sud), d'ici midi, apple aura vendu 3 600 000 ... soit quasiment 10 milliards !!! (9 998 600 000 environ) ... manque 1 400 000 soit à 13h heure de CUPERTINO on aura attaint les 10 milliards ... Coincidence ? :rateau: loool

Désolé si c'est pas très clair mais il est tard ici donc je vais dodo en revant d'un MBP 14", avec I5, slot 3G, DD 1To, CG 512Mo, 8G RAM .... on peut toujours rever !! roooo 

PS : je suis chaud pour le T-Shirt si je suis pas mort d'impatience avant lol :hein:


----------



## Kinesam (24 Février 2010)

IBon a dit:


> Désolé si c'est pas très clair mais il est tard ici  donc je vais dodo en revant d'un MBP 14", avec I5, slot 3G, DD 1To, CG  512Mo, 8G RAM .... on peut toujours rever !! roooo
> 
> PS : je suis chaud pour le T-Shirt si je suis pas mort d'impatience  avant lol :hein:



Fais de jolis reves ! Mais n´oublie pas que tu retourneras à la dure  réalité en te réveillant... parce qu´ils ne sont toujours pas sortis 

Batman


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (24 Février 2010)

Sympa les T-shirt


----------



## GWEN2001 (24 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Bon, je reviens de mon concert et je trouve quelques gentils billets sur mon compte...fallait pas !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sais tu jusqu'à quand pour l'offre reprise, ça m'intéresse aussi.



divoli a dit:


> Je rappelle que l'utilisation de la couleur rouge est réservée aux administrateurs du site (tout comme la couleur verte est réservée aux modérateurs).
> 
> Enfin bon, je dis ça je dis rien.


 
Bleu c'est pas mal, en plus toute les infos doivent nous faire tenir de semaine en semaine.

Les news macbidouille de ce matin sur nvidia ne sont pas forcément réjouissante carte graphique ancienne génération renomée.

Que pensez vous d'une fermeture unique pour annoncer

1 000 000 000 0000 0000 eme téléchargement itunes
pré commande ipad
annonce iwork et ilife 2010 (après mars ça risque des trop tard)
nouveau MBP


----------



## fabnaute (24 Février 2010)

pumauer, au fait, ta craqué hier?
+1 pour le tee shirt.


----------



## taz_60 (24 Février 2010)

Les 10 milliards devraient être atteints vers 23 heures ce soir, heure de Paris. 

Allez savoir si ça aura un rapport avec avec les MBP...


----------



## melaure (24 Février 2010)

taz_60 a dit:


> Les 10 milliards devraient être atteints vers 23 heures ce soir, heure de Paris.
> 
> Allez savoir si ça aura un rapport avec avec les MBP...



Vous êtes vraiment siphonnés les gars !


----------



## taz_60 (24 Février 2010)

Ce que je veux dire justement, c'est que je vois pas trop pourquoi il y aurait un rapport avec une annonce de MBP. Certains veulent en voir un. Ils se rattachent à ce qu'ils peuvent 

Si les employés Apple ont bossé plus tard, c'est juste pour accrocher les banderoles pour Itunes. Probablement. Ou pas.


----------



## pumauer (24 Février 2010)

fabnaute a dit:


> pumauer, au fait, ta craqué hier?
> +1 pour le tee shirt.



Non, je n'ai pas craqué hier. Je craquerai peut-être aujourd'hui. Mais faut dire que j'hésite aussi entre MBP et MB. Y a un bon plan sur les MB blancs chez ICLG, alors je sais pas trop encore...


----------



## HAL-9000 (24 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Non, je n'ai pas craqué hier. Je craquerai peut-être aujourd'hui. Mais faut dire que j'hésite aussi entre MBP et MB. Y a un bon plan sur les MB blancs chez ICLG, alors je sais pas trop encore...


 
Pense au fait que la Carte Mère du MB supporte 4Go de RAM alors que celle du MBP 8Go de RAM (à l'heure du 64bit c'est un détail non négligeable) ... en plus du rétro-éclairage clavier, etc.


----------



## Kinesam (24 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Pense au fait que la Carte Mère du MB supporte 4Go de RAM alors que celle du MBP 8Go de RAM (à l'heure du 64bit c'est un détail non négligeable) ... en plus du rétro-éclairage clavier, etc.



http://forums.macg.co/5403045-post11.html

Alalalalah   
(grillé HAL-9000)

Mais c´est vrai qu'il faut toujours réfléchir et peser les pour ou contre avant un achat...
Et Pumauer, cela fait déja tellement longtemps que tu attend avec nous, une ou deux semaines de plus ne peuvent pas faire de mal non?


----------



## pumauer (24 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Pense au fait que la Carte Mère du MB supporte 4Go de RAM alors que celle du MBP 8Go de RAM (à l'heure du 64bit c'est un détail non négligeable) ... en plus du rétro-éclairage clavier, etc.



Oh, j'y pense, j'y pense! N'aies crainte! Même si mon obsession du moment c'est la capacité du disque dur.


----------



## HAL-9000 (24 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> http://forums.macg.co/5403045-post11.html
> 
> Alalalalah
> (grillé HAL-9000)


 
C'est que je sais que pumauer ne s'interesse pas aux autres topic, hormis tous ceux qui parlent des MaJ MBP 2010, en bon FanBoy qu'il est


----------



## pumauer (24 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> http://forums.macg.co/5403045-post11.html
> 
> Alalalalah
> (grillé HAL-9000)
> ...



Euh, ça fait pas si longtemps que ça, il me semble. Et ça commence un peu à urger, là, et en plus je sais trop que tout ça est très relatif comme je l'ai dit et clamé hier.


----------



## Kinesam (24 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Euh, ça fait pas si longtemps que ça, il me semble. Et ça commence un peu à urger, là, et en plus je sais trop que tout ça est très relatif comme je l'ai dit et clamé hier.



Fais ce que tu veux, je voulais juste avoir la conscience tranquile... un waiter de plus qui cède 

Nan mais si c´est urgent saute sur l´occaz! Surtout niveau prix, jte conseillerais de prendre un MB parce que niveau HDD il est bien moins cher et tu peux avoir pour le prix d´un entrée de gamme MBP un MB avec 500go


----------



## pumauer (24 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> C'est que je sais que pumauer ne s'interesse pas aux autres topic, hormis tous ceux qui parlent des MaJ MBP 2010, en bon FanBoy qu'il est



Si si, je m'intéresse aux autres topic, mais je n'y participe pas forcément. Et faut dire qu'ici ça bouge pas mal. Y a une ambiance, quoi! 
FanBoy? Moi? Non. J'adore Apple, c'est vrai, mais ça va pas plus loin. Si on proposait aussi bien en face, j'irai en face. Et c'est pas moi, par exemple, qui irait poirauter dès tôt le matin pour l'ouverture d'un Apple Store, par exemple...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h39 ----------




Kinesam a dit:


> Fais ce que tu veux, je voulais juste avoir la conscience tranquile... un waiter de plus qui cède
> 
> Nan mais si c´est urgent saute sur l´occaz! Surtout niveau prix, jte conseillerais de prendre un MB parce que niveau HDD il est bien moins cher et tu peux avoir pour le prix d´un entrée de gamme MBP un MB avec 500go



Eh ouais, je me disais aussi...Tu veux pas être seul à avoir craqué, hein? T'en fais pas, les nouveaux MBP seront aussi obsolètes en 2011 que la tienne. Tout ça c'est des conneries. 
Ouais, le MB. 500 Go, c'est sûr. Je vais voir ça aujourd'hui...


----------



## Kinesam (24 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Eh ouais, je me disais aussi...Tu veux pas être seul à avoir craqué, hein? T'en fais pas, les nouveaux MBP seront aussi obsolètes en 2011 que la tienne. Tout ça c'est des conneries.
> Ouais, le MB. 500 Go, c'est sûr. Je vais voir ça aujourd'hui...



Moi? Craqué? Lis ma signature :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:
J´attend depuis décembre...mon pc m'a laché le 27 janvier, jour du Keynote sur l'iPad, et pour l´instant je me porte très bien ! 

Meme si j´admet que je commence à m'impatienter :rose:


----------



## Sylow (24 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Moi? Craqué? Lis ma signature :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:
> J´attend depuis décembre...mon pc m'a laché le 27 janvier, jour du Keynote sur l'iPad, et pour l´instant je me porte très bien !
> 
> Meme si j´admet que je commence à m'impatienter :rose:



c'est ca la différence entre mac et pc , c'est qu'un pc quand il te lache...il ne te manque pas, au contraire


----------



## taz_60 (24 Février 2010)

On se sent bien ici, non? 

En tout cas, on se trouve dans l'un des rare forum où tophe630 n'a pas posé son iCaca. Prions pour avoir été épargné.

Pumauer, tu hésites avec le Macbook. Tu as pu le tâter en vrai? perso, j'ai déjà un MB late 2006, et j'ai plus envie de polycarbonate. Salissant, fragile (meme si c'est visiblement beaucoup plus robuste en unibody), je souhaite passer au niveau supérieur, donc direct MBP. Tu n'as pas l'utilité du Firewire? Je ne me suis jamais plains de la connectivité généralement "légère" des produits Apple, mais bon, là, je trouve le MB unibody vraiment pauvre...


----------



## v4lium (24 Février 2010)

Bon... la révision du scooter (300) et l'achat d'un casque (215) pour remplacer mon antique jet ont sacrément compromis mon projet d'investissement MBP...
Ca tombe pas super bien, je vais bientôt devoir rendre ma machine professionnel et transférer mes données perso vers une machine perso...
Ça tombe super bien finalement: je ne savais que choisir entre 17" et 15" 
Ça tombe super bien finalement j'hésitais entre attendre et prendre un MBP2009
Ça tombe super bien finalement les MBP2010 ne sortent toujours pas

Je dis pas que ça me réjouis, mais la non-sortie des MBP est un dilemme financier de moins pour moi


----------



## pumauer (24 Février 2010)

taz_60 a dit:


> On se sent bien ici, non?
> 
> En tout cas, on se trouve dans l'un des rare forum où tophe630 n'a pas posé son iCaca. Prions pour avoir été épargné.
> 
> Pumauer, tu hésites avec le Macbook. Tu as pu le tâter en vrai? perso, j'ai déjà un MB late 2006, et j'ai plus envie de polycarbonate. Salissant, fragile (meme si c'est visiblement beaucoup plus robuste en unibody), je souhaite passer au niveau supérieur, donc direct MBP. Tu n'as pas l'utilité du Firewire? Je ne me suis jamais plains de la connectivité généralement "légère" des produits Apple, mais bon, là, je trouve le MB unibody vraiment pauvre...



Oui, je l'ai taté en vrai. Moi aussi j'ai un Macbook de fin 2007, et c'est vrai que c'est salissant. Les touches, notamment. Et pour avoir encore un Powerbook 12", je sais que l'alu, même si ça ne reste pas impeccable non plus, tient mieux dans le temps. 
Firewire, non, pas besoin. 
A voir...Parce qu'on risque d'attendre longtemps, tout de même. Là ils sont aux petits oignons pour l'IPad, donc ça va être chaud. J'ai toujours dit que je le sentais pas, et même pas pour Mars.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h06 ----------




Kinesam a dit:


> Moi? Craqué? Lis ma signature :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:
> J´attend depuis décembre...mon pc m'a laché le 27 janvier, jour du Keynote sur l'iPad, et pour l´instant je me porte très bien !
> 
> Meme si j´admet que je commence à m'impatienter :rose:



Ah ok. Je t'ai confondu avec quelqu'un d'autre...


----------



## Dementia (24 Février 2010)

v4lium a dit:


> Bon... la révision du scooter (300) et l'achat d'un casque (215) pour remplacer mon antique jet ont sacrément compromis mon projet d'investissement MBP...
> Ca tombe pas super bien, je vais bientôt devoir rendre ma machine professionnel et transférer mes données perso vers une machine perso...
> Ça tombe super bien finalement: je ne savais que choisir entre 17" et 15"
> Ça tombe super bien finalement j'hésitais entre attendre et prendre un MBP2009
> ...


 
Arf je suis un peu dans ton cas, j'ai ma courroie de distribution à changer et ca va me faire mal. Je vais devoir attendre début avril pour le mbp. Mais bon ca se trouve j'aurai le temps de faire rechanger ma courroie dans 5 ans, que les mbp ne seront toujours pas la .


----------



## xao85 (24 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> _
> Hi guys,
> 
> I went by the Apple Store in Regent Street, London (UK) at about 30mins before midnight. The lights were still turned on and the door at the back of the store was open (it leads to the place were they keep their stock and I believe the staff area as well). One guy was taking care of an iMac at the iMac table (I am guessing it was just for maintenance) and there were about 6 or 7 people around the iPhone table. They had cables running down the table and about 4 or 5 Macbook Pro's on the table. I am guessing they used the MBPs to do maintenance on the iPhones. None of the employees were standing around / working on the Macbooks or Macbook Pro's. I left at 23:45, so I can't tell what happened afterwards, but to me, all of this just looked like regular maintenance of their current models on display. Let's hope that they did indeed stay longer and are up to something more interesting right now and will surprise us tomorrow (or at least very soon)
> ...



Je n'ai jamais vu de sortie (de mémoire) à d'autres jours que des Mardi...


----------



## pumauer (24 Février 2010)

Bon, ben, mardi prochain, alors?


----------



## Kinesam (24 Février 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais vu de sortie (de mémoire) à d'autres jours que des Mardi...





pumauer a dit:


> Bon, ben, mardi prochain, alors?



Comme je le disais tout à l'heure, le coup des 10 milliards sur l'AS c´est quelquechose à voir avec l'iPad...rien avec les MBP !
Donc plutot mardi prochain et je dirais meme...dans 2 semaines ! :hein:


----------



## pumauer (24 Février 2010)

Je crois qu'ils vont laisser passer le mois de Mars. Il faut que tout le monde, même les éventuels acheteurs de MBP, soit tenté par l'IPad. Tout le monde. Sans exception.


----------



## Sylow (24 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Je crois qu'ils vont laisser passer le mois de Mars. Il faut que tout le monde, même les éventuels acheteurs de MBP, soit tenté par l'IPad. Tout le monde. Sans exception.



mouai, il y a un boulevard entre un iPad et un Macbook pro...perso meme un Ipad ne peut pas remplacer un macbook alors un MBP...

c'est la que je ne comprends pas apple, de présenter une nouveauté sans etre disponible immédiatement, l'acheteur potentiel a le temps de faire retomber l'euphorie et donc se dire qu'en fait l'ipad n'a pas grand intérêt.


----------



## xao85 (24 Février 2010)

Malheuresement tu n'as ps tord. Mais vu que les magasins ont déjà les références, je doute qu'il sorte fin Mars.


----------



## Dementia (24 Février 2010)

L'APPLE STORE EST FERMEE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!        









Non c'est pas vrai 
On aura rien avant avril je pense. Bon appétit à ceux qui vont manger


----------



## Climaxxx (24 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Je crois qu'ils vont laisser passer le mois de Mars. Il faut que tout le monde, même les éventuels acheteurs de MBP, soit tenté par l'IPad. Tout le monde. Sans exception.


 
Ou qu'ils fassent un pack à prix réduit incluant l'Ipad et le MBP


----------



## GWEN2001 (24 Février 2010)

Pensez vous que la gamme pro mac et mac book puisse etre renouvelé en meme temps,
les gulftown (futur proc des mac pro) sortent le 16/03 du coup ça pourrai faire l'occas d'une annonce commune intel et mac
et du coup hop les nouveau MBP


----------



## Dark Phantom (24 Février 2010)

nouveautés attendues :
un macbook pro 11"
les i3, i5 et i7 sur les macbook pro
le macbook en aluminium aussi (le blanc qui se raye, c'est salissant)
des mémoires flash moins chères
une baisse de prix de 100 euros globalement.
un macbook pro 17" un peu plus sexy (notamment le clavier, avec tout cet espace alu pas très bien utilisé)...
mais je pense que ça viendra pas pour ce mois de mars...


----------



## Sylow (24 Février 2010)

GWEN2001 a dit:


> Pensez vous que la gamme pro mac et mac book puisse etre renouvelé en meme temps,
> les gulftown (futur proc des mac pro) sortent le 16/03 du coup ça pourrai faire l'occas d'une annonce commune intel et mac
> et du coup hop les nouveau MBP



je ne pense pas que les macbook ai le privilège d'être MAJ mais pourquoi par au niveau des processeurs

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h12 ----------




Dark Phantom a dit:


> nouveautés attendues :
> un macbook pro 11"
> les i3, i5 et i7 sur les macbook pro
> le macbook en aluminium aussi (le blanc qui se raye, c'est salissant)
> ...



MB unibody ne se fait plus depuis un moment  !


----------



## Dark Phantom (24 Février 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> MB unibody ne se fait plus depuis un moment  !



http://www.apple.com/fr/macbook/

moi j'appelle ça un macbook en plastique blanc.
je préfèrerais tout alu.


----------



## Climaxxx (24 Février 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> http://www.apple.com/fr/macbook/
> 
> moi j'appelle ça un macbook en plastique blanc.
> je préfèrerais tout alu.


 
En polycarbonate! c'est pas pareil  enfin si, mais c'est juste plus solide et mieux dit!


----------



## Sylow (24 Février 2010)

moi je les trouve très bien c'est macbook blanc ! Tout le monde critique le blanc salissant alors que l'iphone blanc c'est le même soucis ! 

Si on prend soin de ses affaires ça vieilli très bien !


----------



## Dark Phantom (24 Février 2010)

il est bien, mais un peu cher pour ce qu'il est.
je trouve qu'un macbook en plastique blanc devrait couter maximum 700 euros. 
par contre, j'attends mars avec impatience pour m'acheter un mac book pro 13"
J'ai besoin d'un bon truc pour surfer sur le net sans virus et faire de la bureautique.


----------



## Climaxxx (24 Février 2010)

Le macbook blanc comme tu l'appelles est nickel pour ça! 

Demande dans les magasins près de chez toi s'ils ne font pas de réduction... Et si tu es toujours étudiant je pense que tu as droit à 6% 
Pour ma part la réduction accordée ici en Belgique du 15 février au 15 mars est de 5% sur tous les MAC(pour destocker avant de lancer leurs nouveaux MBP) 

Informe-toi!


----------



## Fil de Brume (24 Février 2010)

Dementia a dit:


> L'APPLE STORE EST FERMEE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Cette blague est vraiment éculée  (non non, j'ai pas oublié un "n" ^^)


----------



## pumauer (24 Février 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> il est bien, mais un peu cher pour ce qu'il est.
> je trouve qu'un macbook en plastique blanc devrait couter maximum 700 euros.
> par contre, j'attends mars avec impatience pour m'acheter un mac book pro 13"
> J'ai besoin d'un bon truc pour surfer sur le net sans virus et faire de la bureautique.



C'est pas trop cher pour ce que c'est, quand même! 
Ensuite, pour surfer et faire de la bureautique, le Macbook blanc suffit amplement! Mais alors amplement! Tu peux même prendre un Powerbook pour ça. Le MB blanc ne fera pas moins que le Macbook Pro!


----------



## Dark Phantom (24 Février 2010)

Oui, je sais. 
Mais je préfère l'unibody alu, et puis je suis pas contre d'avoir des logiciels un peu plus complexes...


----------



## pumauer (24 Février 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> Oui, je sais.
> Mais je préfère l'unibody alu, et puis je suis pas contre d'avoir des logiciels un peu plus complexes...



Des logiciels plus complexes?????


----------



## TiteLine (24 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> C'est pas trop cher pour ce que c'est, quand même!
> Ensuite, pour surfer et faire de la bureautique, le Macbook blanc suffit amplement! Mais alors amplement! Tu peux même prendre un Powerbook pour ça. Le MB blanc ne fera pas moins que le Macbook Pro!



+1

Maintenant, c'est vrai que les goûts et les couleurs ... Mais  ce MacBook offre un bon rapport qualité prix. Perso, je préfère l'alu mais je trouve que le blanc a un charme indéfinissable que l'alu n'a pas.

Et pour l'iPhone, je le préfère en blanc (marre de voir des iPhones noirs autour de moi  )


----------



## Dark Phantom (24 Février 2010)

Logiciels plus complexes = musique, graphisme, vidéo etc... (oui le terme n'était peut être pas bien choisi, disons plus complexes que Openoffice et Firefox)

@Enrin: J'ai un iphone blanc ))


----------



## Rezv@n (24 Février 2010)

Je pense pas que c'est à cause de l'iPad que la sortie des MBP est repoussée. C'est plus à cause du problème des cartes graphiques. Parce que si ça aurait été à cause de l'ipad il aurait mieux falu faire sortir les mbp en février vu que mars et avril c'est la sortie de l'iPad.


----------



## pumauer (24 Février 2010)

Enrin a dit:


> +1
> 
> Maintenant, c'est vrai que les goûts et les couleurs ... Mais  ce MacBook offre un bon rapport qualité prix. Perso, je préfère l'alu mais je trouve que le blanc a un charme indéfinissable que l'alu n'a pas.
> 
> Et pour l'iPhone, je le préfère en blanc (marre de voir des iPhones noirs autour de moi  )



Pour les goûts, oui, c'est sûr. Perso j'aime l'aluminium aussi, mais quand le MBP est ouvert, le clavier noir et tout, bof! 
Mais le MB n'est pas moins performant que le MBP, c'est la même machine au niveau perfs! Exactement pareil! Les seules différences sont dans le design et certains plus qui ne touchent pas les perfs : clavier rétro-éclairé, par exemple.
Par contre, le MB a un écran bien moins brillant!


----------



## fckherface (24 Février 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> Oui, je sais.
> Mais je préfère l'unibody alu, et puis je suis pas contre d'avoir des logiciels un peu plus complexes...


 
si tu es maniaque (comme moi) alors je te déconseille le macbook blanc qui est très salissant et très sensible aux micro rayures...


----------



## pumauer (24 Février 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> Logiciels plus complexes = musique, graphisme, vidéo etc... (oui le terme n'était peut être pas bien choisi, disons plus complexes que Openoffice et Firefox)
> 
> @Enrin: J'ai un iphone blanc ))



Oui, mais je ne vois pas le rapport. Le MBP à l'heure actuelle ne fera absolument rien de plus que le blanc : même processeur, même fréquence de processeur, même carte graphique, même os, même trackpad...Les deux machines sont identiques. Il n'y a que l'extérieur qui change. Maintenant, reste à savoir si on privilégie l'extérieur ou l'intérieur de la machine...


----------



## Fil de Brume (24 Février 2010)

Ca c'est pas vrai, le MBP est plus puissant que le MB.
Déjà il n'y a qu'une seule version du MB, un 2.26 Ghz, 4 Go de RAM max, et une seule taille d'écran.
Les MBP vont de 13" à 17", de 2.26 Ghz (donc comme le MB) à 3.06 Ghz, jusqu'à 8 Go de RAM, des DD plus gros, donc non, même si on enlève le design et la connectique, ce ne sont pas les mêmes 

Sans compter que certains MBP ont une carte graphique dédiée, ce qui n'est pas négligeable non plus.


----------



## Dark Phantom (24 Février 2010)

fckherface a dit:


> si tu es maniaque (comme moi) alors je te déconseille le macbook blanc qui est très salissant et très sensible aux micro rayures...



On s'est compris.


----------



## pumauer (24 Février 2010)

Concernant le MBP, je parle bien sûr du premier modèle.


----------



## Dark Phantom (24 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Concernant le MBP, je parle bien sûr du premier modèle.



super... donc le prix de la coque en alu c'est 300 euros ?
parce que s'il n'y a aucune différence entre les deux mis à part la coque...


----------



## Fil de Brume (24 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Concernant le MBP, je parle bien sûr du premier modèle.


Ok, mais bon, je ne suis pas sûr que beaucoup d'acheteurs de MBP prennent le premier modèle.

Bon, comparons le MB et le MBP 1er modèle...

La mémoire, 4 Go Max sur le MB, 8 Go Max sur le MBP.
Disque dur, 250 à 500 Go sur le MB, 160 à 500, et deux choix de disque SSD, sur le MBP.

Pour le reste je suis d'accord, c'est pareil, mais pour ma part j'aurais plus confiance dans une coque en alu, qu'une coque en plastique... ok, polycarbonate, mais ça reste du plastique...

Sinon autre différence, la connectique...

MB :


Port d'alimentation MagSafe
Port Ethernet Gigabit
Mini DisplayPort
Deux ports USB 2.0 (jusqu'à 480 Mbits/s)
Entrée/sortie audio
Fente pour câble antivol Kensington
MBP :


Port d'alimentation MagSafe
Port Ethernet Gigabit
Un port FireWire 800 (jusqu'à 800 Mbits/s)
Connecteur Mini DisplayPort
Deux ports USB 2.0 (jusqu'à 480 Mbits/s)
Lecteur de carte SD
Entrée ligne audio
Sortie ligne audio
Fente pour câble antivol Kensington


----------



## daphone (24 Février 2010)

Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais cette mise à jour ne ressemblera pas aux précédentes.. Apple arrive en force et n'a jamais été autant plébiscité dans les médias (et cela a commencé depuis l'iPod, puis grosse réussite de l'iPhone, lancement iPad..).

Que nous reservent-ils pour les macs en 2010 ? 

Surprise bientôt... mais il doit s'en passer des choses chez eux...


----------



## pumauer (24 Février 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> super... donc le prix de la coque en alu c'est 300 euros ?
> parce que s'il n'y a aucune différence entre les deux mis à part la coque...



Exactement! C'est exactement la même machine. MB blanc = MBP 13" (premier modèle). 
Ce que tu as en plus sur le MBP : 
- clavier rétro-éclairé
- alu
- jusqu'à 8 Go de ram
- plus léger

Les inconvénients : 
- seulement 160 de disque dur
- écran très brillant
- même perfs que le blanc

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h24 ----------




daphone a dit:


> Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais cette mise à jour ne ressemblera pas aux précédentes.. Apple arrive en force et n'a jamais été autant plébiscité dans les médias (et cela a commencé depuis l'iPod, puis grosse réussite de l'iPhone, lancement iPad..).
> 
> Que nous reservent-ils pour les macs en 2010 ?
> 
> Surprise bientôt... mais il doit s'en passer des choses chez eux...



Depuis le temps que je dis ou suggère que ce sera pas une MAJ comme les autres...


----------



## Jol666 (24 Février 2010)

A tous ceux qui disent que le MB blanc n'est "qu'en plastique" : pour info, le polycarbonate est la matière qui constitue les boucliers de CRS.
J'ai quand même des doutes quant à la fragilité de ce "vulgaire plastique"....


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Depuis le temps que je dis ou suggère que ce sera pas une MAJ comme les autres...


C'est sur, au lieu d'être une simple mise à jour de la version précédente, elle fera l'équivalent de deux mise à jour


----------



## fckherface (24 Février 2010)

Jol666 a dit:


> A tous ceux qui disent que le MB blanc n'est "qu'en plastique" : pour info, le polycarbonate est la matière qui constitue les boucliers de CRS.
> J'ai quand même des doutes quant à la fragilité de ce "vulgaire plastique"....


 
C'est surtout les rayures...


----------



## pumauer (24 Février 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> C'est sur, au lieu d'être une simple mise à jour de la version précédente, elle fera l'équivalent de deux mise à jour



Bien vu!


----------



## HAL-9000 (24 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Exactement! C'est exactement la même machine. MB blanc = MBP 13" (premier modèle).
> Ce que tu as en plus sur le MBP :
> - clavier rétro-éclairé
> - alu
> ...


 
Oula, tu as omis plusieurs autres éléments là.
Port FireWire 800 et infrarouge Apple Remote présents sur le MBP, alors qu'absents sur le MB . De plus _'même perfs que le blanc'_ 4Go vs 8Go ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2010)

fckherface a dit:


> C'est surtout les rayures...


Le but de la coque, c'est de protèger l'intérieur (les cartes, le matériel&#8230
Alors, si elle se fait rayer au lieu de cèder, c'est qu'elle fait son job.


C'est pareil pour une coque en alu. J'ai la mienne de rayée&#8230; mais l'ordinateur fonctionne sans aucun soucis ce n'est donc pas un problème.

@HAL : t'es qu'un n00b, tu as raté ton QUOTE


----------



## pumauer (24 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Oula, tu as omis plusieurs autres éléments là.
> Port FireWire 800 et infrarouge Apple Remote présents sur le MBP, alors qu'absents sur le MB . De plus _'même perfs que le blanc'_ 4Go vs 8Go ?



Ok. Pour l'information objective, j'ai omis, en effet.
Après, perso : firewire, jamais servi de ma vie! La télécommande, je l'ai avec mon Macbook, m'en sers jamais. 
Le coup des 8Go, oui, mais pour l'instant les machines fonctionnent bien déjà avec 2. Les 8Go ne seront pas nécessaires tout de suite, mais ça viendra, c'est sûr.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h41 ----------




Jol666 a dit:


> A tous ceux qui disent que le MB blanc n'est "qu'en plastique" : pour info, le polycarbonate est la matière qui constitue les boucliers de CRS.
> J'ai quand même des doutes quant à la fragilité de ce "vulgaire plastique"....



C'est pas fragile. Mais il y avait, c'est vrai, des problèmes de conception sur les générations précédentes. Cela dit, je n'ai pas été touché par les fissures de coque sur mon MB late 2007.
Dans sa conception actuelle, le MB est bien plus solide que le précédent.


----------



## fckherface (24 Février 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> C'est pareil pour une coque en alu. J'ai la mienne de rayée


 
je pensais avoir lu que les coques alu étaient moins fragiles : moins sensibles aux micro rayures que le blanc... :mouais:


----------



## Dark Phantom (24 Février 2010)

8 go de ram ça sert à rien. 
4 go c'est déjà énorme sur un portable. A moins d'ouvrir tous ses logiciels dont final cut pro au même moment. 

sinon, oui j'espère que la mise à jour du 2 mars sera une grosse mise à jour, mais j'ai des doutes. 

1. Les portables arrivent, question design, à leur fin. On ne pourra pas faire beaucoup mieux que la coque alu unibody. 
2. Les mieux seront une plus grande autonomie, ce qui va aussi passer par les processeurs ULV au lieu des core i. Donc pourquoi pas des MBP en ulv ? Des écrans plus petits. 
3. Pourquoi pas un mac netbook format Ipad mais avec clavier en style mac book air. J'aime bien le mac book air, mais un format plus petit serait le bienvenu. Et surtout moins cher. 
4. Un effort général sur les prix ne serait pas du luxe.
5. La mise à jour devrait aussi concerner tous les produits périphériques un peu obsolètes : appletv, timecapsule etc...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2010)

Des frottements metal contre metal, ça n'a jamais fait du bien 

@ Dark Phantom (Phantom c'est plutôt Deep comme couleur, non ?)
Ça serait bien d'arrêter de dire que 8Go ça ne sert à rien. Ça ne *te* sert à rien.
Dans certains cas, 4Go, ce n'est pas assez pour une utilisation normale (genre Aperture par moment )


----------



## HAL-9000 (24 Février 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> 8 go de ram ça sert à rien.
> 4 go c'est déjà énorme sur un portable. A moins d'ouvrir tous ses logiciels dont final cut pro au même moment.


 
Faut arrêter de dire n'imp' là !
Du moment que ton soft est de mouture 64bit tu peux utiliser jusqu'a 1To de RAM.
Fait des simulations de portefeuilles sous Matlab Mac OS X 64bit et tu te rendras vite compte que 4Go c'est très limite... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h54 ----------




eseldorm a dit:


> Des frottements metal contre metal, ça n'a jamais fait du bien
> 
> @ Dark Phantom (Phantom c'est plutôt Deep comme couleur, non ?)
> Ça serait bien d'arrêter de dire que 8Go ça ne sert à rien. Ça ne *te* sert à rien.
> Dans certains cas, 4Go, ce n'est pas assez pour une utilisation normale (genre Aperture par moment )


 
Tu m'as devancé gringo 

Sinon frottements Latex contre Latex ça te tente  :rateau:


----------



## Dark Phantom (24 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Faut arrêter de dire n'imp' là !
> Du moment que ton soft est de mouture 64bit tu peux utiliser jusqu'a 1To de RAM.
> Fait des simulations de portefeuilles sous Matlab Mac OS X 64bit et tu te rendras vite compte que 4Go c'est très limite...



sur un 17", ok. Encore que...
sur un 13", un mbp de 13" tu vas installer mac os X 64 bit et ouvrir 14 logiciels lourds à la fois? Je bosse sur un mac pro quad xeon et les seuls logiciels qui demandent autant de mémoire vive ce sont les logiciels de montage vidéo ou d'effets, encore qu'il sollicitent pas mal le processeur. 
Enfin bon, si vous voulez, hein... 
mais, il m'est arrivé de faire beaucoup de choses sur mon mac mini à 1Go de ram ... 
dont du traitement d'image cmjn en 1200 dpi...


----------



## iZiDoR (24 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> ...
> Sinon frottements Latex contre Latex ça te tente  :rateau:



Coming out ?!


----------



## pumauer (24 Février 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> Des frottements metal contre metal, ça n'a jamais fait du bien
> 
> @ Dark Phantom (Phantom c'est plutôt Deep comme couleur, non ?)
> Ça serait bien d'arrêter de dire que 8Go ça ne sert à rien. Ça ne *te* sert à rien.
> Dans certains cas, 4Go, ce n'est pas assez pour une utilisation normale (genre Aperture par moment )



Oui, voilà, faudrait toujours relativiser. Chacun voit midi (et minuit) à sa porte. Tout dépend de l'usage personnel que l'on fait d'un ordi. Pour un usage que l'on nomme basique (surf, mail, bureautique), pas besoin d'une machine puissante. Une machine de 3, 4, voire 5 ans d'âge peut faire l'affaire. Maintenant, si on fait des trucs plus sérieux, c'est une autre affaire. 
Les constructeurs de netbooks l'ont bien compris, cet usage basique, qui est tout de même l'usage le plus courant. Et Apple aussi l'a compris, avec son IPad.


----------



## HAL-9000 (24 Février 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> sur un 17", ok. Encore que...
> sur un 13", un mbp de 13" tu vas installer mac os X 64 bit et ouvrir 14 logiciels lourds à la fois? Je bosse sur un mac pro quad xeon et les seuls logiciels qui demandent autant de mémoire vive ce sont les logiciels de montage vidéo ou d'effets, encore qu'il sollicitent pas mal le processeur.
> Enfin bon, si vous voulez, hein...


 
Tu mélanges tout 
Je te parle de ton logiciel utilisé, qui lui est encodé en 64bit (Photoshop, Matlab, Mail, etc.)... Quant à Snow Leopard celui-ci fait tourner par défaut les applications 64bit sans rebooter ton EFI en 64bit.

Sinon pour ma part je fais du pricing d'options, simulations de portefeuilles, etc. sur mon MBP 13' et je peux te dire que les 4Go de RAM sont solicités dans pas mal d'occasions (j'ai déja plusieurs fois fait sauter mes softs car insuffisance de mémoire vive...)


----------



## pumauer (24 Février 2010)

ACHETEZ IPAD!


----------



## Dark Phantom (24 Février 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> @ Dark Phantom (Phantom c'est plutôt Deep comme couleur, non ?)



manque une conversion de tout apple en noir. C'est vrai qu'ils ne l'ont pas encore fait.
mais comme la nouveauté design après le blanc a été l'alu. 
ou alors peut être tout en or, genre "pimp"
gangsta mac


----------



## pumauer (24 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Tu mélanges tout
> Je te parle de ton logiciel utilisé, qui lui est encodé en 64bit (Photoshop, Matlab, Mail, etc.)... Quant à Snow Leopard celui-ci fait tourner par défaut les applications 64bit sans rebooter ton EFI en 64bit.
> 
> Sinon pour ma part je fais du pricing d'options, simulations de portefeuilles, etc. sur mon MBP 13' et je peux te dire que les 4Go de RAM sont solicités dans pas mal d'occasions (j'ai déja plusieurs fois fait sauter mes softs car insuffisance de mémoire vive...)



Simulation de portefeuilles? Simulation de portefeuilles? Ça sert à quoi, ça? A rêver qu'on s'achète un MBP à 2000 euros?


----------



## HAL-9000 (24 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Simulation de portefeuilles? Simulation de portefeuilles? Ça sert à quoi, ça? A rêver qu'on s'achète un MBP à 2000 euros?


 
J'ai un PC bureau Core i9 D0 (6 coeurs physiques, 12 logiques) à la maison et un Quad Core au boulot 

Le MBP 13' c'est le portable qu'on trimbale


----------



## pumauer (24 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> J'ai un PC bureau Core i9 D0 (6 coeurs physiques, 12 logiques) à la maison et un Quad Core au boulot
> 
> Le MBP 13' c'est le portable qu'on trimbale




C'est la config des futurs MBP, ça!


----------



## HAL-9000 (24 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> C'est la config des futurs MBP, ça!


----------



## pumauer (24 Février 2010)

C'est sûr aussi que la rame se remplit vite, même dans une utilisation plus basique. 
Perso : Safari, Mail, Open Office, Spotify, + télé, j'arrive dans certains cas à 100% de la rame. 
Et bien sûr, si je travaille sur Imovie, vaut mieux fermer certaines applis.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Sinon frottements Latex contre Latex ça te tente  :rateau:



Sans façon, merci


----------



## Dr Troy (24 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> C'est sûr aussi que la rame se remplit vite, même dans une utilisation plus basique.
> Perso : Safari, Mail, Open Office, Spotify, + télé, j'arrive dans certains cas à 100% de la rame.
> Et bien sûr, si je travaille sur Imovie, vaut mieux fermer certaines applis.



Si tu ne swap pas c'est bon. Mac OS utilise la mémoire au maximum, quand il a besoin il en libère sinon il n'y touche pas dans le cas où tu relancerais une application, ça va plus vite. Si t'as des soucis avec 4Go de RAM, il faut regarder du côté des applications que tu utilises aussi (genre Firefox et ses fuites de mémoire, c'est juste une horreur).

Sinon du côté PC (portables professionnels), les gens conseillent d'attendre 1-2 mois, apparemment Intel est à la bourre sur ses plateformes mobiles.


----------



## Sylow (24 Février 2010)

Enrin a dit:


> +1
> 
> Maintenant, c'est vrai que les goûts et les couleurs ... Mais  ce MacBook offre un bon rapport qualité prix. Perso, je préfère l'alu mais je trouve que le blanc a un charme indéfinissable que l'alu n'a pas.
> 
> *Et pour l'iPhone, je le préfère en blanc (marre de voir des iPhones noirs autour de moi  )*



De même sauf que apres plus d'un an et demi il est beaucoup moins blanc qu'avant, quand j'ai comparé mon 3G a un 3 GS d'un ami neuf, on semande si le mien est blanc...


----------



## dambo (24 Février 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> De même sauf que apres plus d'un an et demi il est beaucoup moins blanc qu'avant, quand j'ai comparé mon 3G a un 3 GS d'un ami neuf, on semande si le mien est blanc...


C'est pour ça que j'espère que le v4 reviendra en alu, comme le mien qui est toujours aussi impeccable après 2 ans d'utilisation intensive 
En plus le dos en alu est beaucoup plus agréable au toucher. J'ai laissé 2 générations d'iPhone pour avoir une vrai différence entre mon EDGE et le prochain (parce que le 3GS, à part le GPS et la boussole je vois pas ce qu'il fait de plus que mon iPhone), et j'espère le retour de l'alu (c'est possible, ils l'ont bien fait pour l'ipad...)

Les prochains MBP auront peut-être une autre couleur alu plus proche de celle de l'ipad qui semble un peu plus clair ! Pourquoi pas ... :rateau:


----------



## Dark Phantom (24 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> C'est sûr aussi que la rame se remplit vite, même dans une utilisation plus basique.
> Perso : Safari, Mail, Open Office, Spotify, + télé, j'arrive dans certains cas à 100% de la rame.
> Et bien sûr, si je travaille sur Imovie, vaut mieux fermer certaines applis.



Alors, encore une fois, sur mon mac mini, je peux ouvrir Firefox, Open Office, filezilla, flash, nvu, microsoft messenger, skype... Oh miracle tout marche ensemble sur 1Go de Ram... Ou photoshop à la place de flash... Le seul moment où j'ai eu une alerte "mémoire maximum", c'est en ouvrant 100 images à la fois de 600 dpi sous photoshop... ha ha ha
même chose sur ces problèmes de puissance de procs...
ils sont rarement utilisés au maximum...
les macs ont besoin de moins de puissance que les windows pour fonctionner rapidement (merci mac os X)... D'ailleurs, leurs cartes graphiques sont tjrs un peu nazes et leurs processeurs moyens. Rien à faire d'avoir de la grosse puissance dessus. On ne fait pas de jeux gourmands sur un mac, et le seul gros logiciel c'est Final Cut Pro ou adobe after effect. 
Et pour ça, mieux vaut un Mac pro qu'un portable.


----------



## melaure (24 Février 2010)

Bientôt 140 pages d'attente ...


----------



## Rezv@n (24 Février 2010)

Ce qui est horrible c'est que ça peut sortir autant ce mardi qu'en juin ! On ne sait même pas si ça vaut la peine d'attendre ou pas. J'ai revendu mon ordi et ça ne ferait ch*** qu'ils ne sortent pas avant juin. Avant quand Apple participait aux conférences on savait au moins combien d'attente il y avait.


----------



## Dark Phantom (24 Février 2010)

Rezv@n a dit:


> Ce qui est horrible c'est que ça peut sortir autant ce mardi qu'en juin ! On ne sait même pas si ça vaut la peine d'attendre ou pas. J'ai revendu mon ordi et ça ne ferait ch*** qu'ils ne sortent pas avant juin. Avant quand Apple participait aux conférences on savait au moins combien d'attente il y avait.



Olalala on le sait tous que c'est pour le mardi 2 mars. 
C'est un secret de polichinelle.


----------



## pumauer (24 Février 2010)

IPAD.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Bientôt 140 pages d'attente ...


Et presque autant de bêtises 


Dark Phantom a dit:


> Olalala on le sait tous que c'est pour le mardi 2 mars.
> C'est un secret de polichinelle.


1) Olala! n'est plus disponible, désolé 
2) Plus fort que Xao85  :rateau:


----------



## daphone (24 Février 2010)

Je crois qu'on va tous pouvoir s'acheter ce beau T-Shirt une fois les MBP Arrandale en vente..
J'attends sagement, (mais Steve Jobs, jte préviens, si j'attends, c'est pour avoir du lourd ! )


----------



## pumauer (24 Février 2010)

Même pas sûr qu'il y ait du lourd! 
IPAD


----------



## Rom33 (24 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> parce que le 3GS, à part le GPS et la boussole je vois pas ce qu'il fait de plus que mon iPhone


Quand même... GPS, boussole, appareil photo 3 Mpixels autofocus, TV, 3G, puissance, autonomie, capacité de stockage... Mais c'est vrai que la coque alu est sympa.


En ce qui concerne la sortie des MBPs, je me garde bien depuis le début de faire des pronostics hasardeux et ça fait deux semaines que je trouve ça trop léger pour la sortie. Maintenant, je pense bien que ça sera pour le mois de Mars à moins que quelqu'un me trouve une explication plausible au non renouvellement des stocks.


----------



## _Panamac_ (24 Février 2010)

je penche plutot pour la mi-mars, beaucoup d'indices indiquent cette date...


et oui, il y a intéret que ce soit du lourd !! 


si il n'y a pas d'annonce d'ici au 16 mars, je laisse tomber et je me prends un 15 pouces actuels... la mort dans l'ame bien sur..


----------



## Dark Phantom (24 Février 2010)

Tout le monde sait très bien que c'est pour Mars. 
L'année dernière c'était aussi en Mars. 
Les précommandes de l'Ipad en mars. 
Les core i avec optimus en mars et hop.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h08 ----------




_Panamac_ a dit:


> si il n'y a pas d'annonce d'ici au 16 mars, je laisse tomber et je me prends un 15 pouces actuels... la mort dans l'ame bien sur..


Il n'y en aura plus, ou alors bradés. 
Comme c'est déjà le cas actuellement dans tous les gros magasins revendeurs apple (fnac ou surcouf par exemple). 
tu en trouves déjà des moins chers.


----------



## Kinesam (24 Février 2010)

Il est vrai que s´ils ne sortent pas avant ou le 16 mars... on va se poser beaucoup de question... 
En tout cas pour la semaine prochaine, je n'y crois plus trop...comme dirais Dementia :
"Prions mes amis !" 

Et l´année dernière c´était en Février et en juin


----------



## pumauer (24 Février 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> Tout le monde sait très bien que c'est pour Mars.
> L'année dernière c'était aussi en Mars.
> Les précommandes de l'Ipad en mars.
> Les core i avec optimus en mars et hop.
> ...



Des moins chers? Ah bon?


----------



## _Panamac_ (24 Février 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> Tout le monde sait très bien que c'est pour Mars.
> L'année dernière c'était aussi en Mars.
> Les précommandes de l'Ipad en mars.
> Les core i avec optimus en mars et hop.
> ...




je voulais dire que, s'il n'y avait pas de nouveaux MBP a sortir mi-mars, je prendrais un modele actuel...

j'attends depuis longtemps mais là j'en viens à etre bloqué dans mon boulot, et ça ne peut pas durer plus longtemps.

c'est quand meme assez fou qu'il n'y ai pas plus de rumeurs que ça... 

j'espère qu'ils seront dispo en mars.....


----------



## pumauer (24 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Il est vrai que s´ils ne sortent pas avant ou le 16 mars... on va se poser beaucoup de question...
> En tout cas pour la semaine prochaine, je n'y crois plus trop...comme dirais Dementia :
> "Prions mes amis !"
> 
> Et l´année dernière c´était en Février et en juin



Donc fortes chances en Juin.


----------



## loudovitch (24 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Donc fortes chances en Juin.


 

Euh oui...sauf que de juin à juin ça s'est jamais vu!


----------



## Dark Phantom (24 Février 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> je voulais dire que, s'il n'y avait pas de nouveaux MBP a sortir mi-mars, je prendrais un modele actuel...
> 
> j'attends depuis longtemps mais là j'en viens à etre bloqué dans mon boulot, et ça ne peut pas durer plus longtemps.
> 
> ...



Oah des rumeurs juste pour un passage de core 2 duo aux core i
mouaif pas besoin
surtout que tous les pc sont en core i depuis quelques mois... c'est pas spectaculaire, juste du retard...


----------



## Dementia (24 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Donc fortes chances en Juin.


 
J'espère avant juin . On verra bien, ne nous faisons plus de fausse joie, lol oui prions mes amis  

Moi je verrais bien une sortie en avril.  C'est long en tout cas j'en ai marre


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> [](parce que le 3GS, à part le GPS et la boussole je vois pas ce qu'il fait de plus que mon iPhone)[]


Il est juste beaucoup plus rapide.
Je ne sais pas si tu as essayé le premier et le 3GS sur un jeu (par exemple) consommateur de ressources c'est le flagrant. Il y a moins de crash pour faute de manque de mémoire.
Quand j'ai reçu mon 3GS p) la différence s'est fait sentir 

Faut croire que tu n'as jamais eu de 3GS entre les mains


----------



## pumauer (24 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> Euh oui...sauf que de juin à juin ça s'est jamais vu!



IPad non plus ne s'est jamais vu. Et puis quoi,il faut toujours une première fois...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> Tout le monde sait très bien que c'est pour Mars.
> L'année dernière c'était aussi en Mars.
> Les précommandes de l'Ipad en mars.
> Les core i avec optimus en mars et hop.


Tout le monde qui ?
Comme iLife qui n'est pas sorti parce que tout le monde savait très bien ?

T'es une sorte de génie devin. Je t'aime :love:


----------



## Rom33 (24 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Donc fortes chances en Juin.


2013 ou 2014? :mouais:
Je ne vois pas en quoi il y a de fortes chances que ce soit Juin.


----------



## dambo (24 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Donc fortes chances en Juin.



Non ! 
Pourquoi toujours passer de mars à juin ? Il ne faut pas oublier qu'il y a avril et mai entre les deux quand même !
Un an sur la même gamme ? sans une petite modification et sans baisse de prix : c'est impossible !
Les MAJ se sont toujours faites selon ce shéma : juin->février->octobre->juin->février->octobre.
La dernière MAJ s'est faite de octobre à juin (celle de février étant plus que mineure et ne concernant que certains modèles).

Comment peut-on par conséquent penser à juin ?

Comme je l'ai dit dans un précédent post, il reste (selon moi) ces dates :

- Mardi 2 mars
- Mardi 9 mars
- Mardi 16 mars (forte probabilité)
-------------------------------------------> Sortie iPad / (mardi 30 mars ou mardi 6 avril) 2 semaines - (Pas de mardi 23 pour les MBP)
- mardi 13 avril (proche de l'ipad mais possible)
- mardi 20 avril (forte probabilité)
- mardi 27 avril (forte probabilité)
- mardi 4 mai (forte probabilité)
-------------------------------------------> Après en mai il y a présentation d'iPhone 4, d'OS 4 donc pas de MBP en vue.
Juin : MAJ du MB blanc unibody (qui aura 8 mois)


Voilà !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> Euh oui...sauf que de juin à juin ça s'est jamais vu!


Ben si, au moins l'année dernière.
En 2007 aussi.
En 2006, c'était en Mai.

Donc, quand on ne sait pas&#8230; 

Par contre, il n'y a jamais eu de sortie de portable Intel en Mars, et en Avril, seulement les 17" (qui avaient du retard sur les modèles 15" vendus en Février).
Si vous devez vous battre, changez de date


----------



## _Panamac_ (24 Février 2010)

et les "sources" avancées dans une news d'il y a quelques temps, elles en pensent quoi ??

on avait évoqué du software pour février mais aussi un renouvellement des MBP il me semble ??


----------



## Kinesam (24 Février 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> Tout le monde qui ?
> Comme iLife qui n'est pas sorti parce que tout le monde savait très bien ?
> 
> T'es une sorte de génie devin. Je t'aime :love:



Dire je t'aime dès le premier jour c´est pas terrible 


On fantasme les gars...
faut ouvrir les yeux... ptet que dans 3 semaines !?!


----------



## dambo (24 Février 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> Il est juste beaucoup plus rapide.
> Je ne sais pas si tu as essayé le premier et le 3GS sur un jeu (par exemple) consommateur de ressources c'est le flagrant. Il y a moins de crash pour faute de manque de mémoire.
> Quand j'ai reçu mon 3GS p) la différence s'est fait sentir
> 
> Faut croire que tu n'as jamais eu de 3GS entre les mains


Si si mais je fais peu de jeux
Mes applications c'est des trucs genre facebook, AroundMe, Guide Hachette des vins, pages jaunes, MacGM, Telerama, Metro Paris, Remote, Myspace, All Radio ... Donc rien qui consomme 
J'ai déjà du ma à remplir le 8go de musique ! Donc je ne vois pas à quoi me servirait le reste.

Mon iPhone ne redemarre que pour les MAJ, sinon il n'est jamais éteint (mode avion la nuit) et je n'ai eu aucun problème en 2 ans (je croise les doigts). J'ai déjà un GPS auto performant ... je ne vois absolument rien qui pourrait me faire changer d'iPhone (en plus je préfère l'alu).

Par contre je changerai probablement à la rentrée pour le nouveau modèle, qui lui aura surement un nouveau design mieux réussi que le 3GS qui fait quand même plastique un peu toc à coté du EDGE (si si je l'ai eu dans les mains  ), et qui aura iPhone OS 4


----------



## Dark Phantom (24 Février 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> T'es une sorte de génie devin. Je t'aime :love:



Merci pour tout cet amour.
Je te donne un lien :

http://www.macnn.com/articles/10/02/24/hardware.refresh.considered.overdue/


----------



## guigui_41 (24 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Non !
> Pourquoi toujours passer de mars à juin ? Il ne faut pas oublier qu'il y a avril et mai entre les deux quand même !
> Un an sur la même gamme ? sans une petite modification et sans baisse de prix : c'est impossible !
> Les MAJ se sont toujours faites selon ce shéma : juin->février->octobre->juin->février->octobre.
> ...



Pourquoi une forte probabilité pour le 20 et 27 avril ?


----------



## loudovitch (24 Février 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> Ben si, au moins l'année dernière.
> En 2007 aussi.
> En 2006, c'était en Mai.
> 
> ...


Ah non mon cher!
Sur des MBP, de juin à juin je te confirme que ça ne s'est jamais vu!
Il faut manger beaucoup de céréales pour faire marcher les neurones!
Essaye special K! ça te fera maigrir en même temps! D'une pierre de coups!


----------



## Xentoss (24 Février 2010)

Xentoss a dit:


> Alala, les rumeurs desesperés commencent dès le mardi soir maintenant... Vous êtes sur que c'est pas un casse planetaire mise en place par des tordus comme nous qui se donnent rendez vous à un Apple Store à minuit pour tout casser par impatience !
> 
> (J'aurai l'air fin si ils sortent demain )
> 
> ...


 

Bha alors... personne ne m'a répondu


----------



## dambo (24 Février 2010)

guigui_41 a dit:


> Pourquoi une forte probabilité pour le 20 et 27 avril ?


Parce que si les MBP ne sont pas là le 16 mars, ils devront arriver très vite (les MBP auront presque 10 mois), et mi avril/fin avril sera vraisemblablement une période "creuse" avant la période iPhone qui se prête bien à la MAJ des MBP.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2010)

MacNN a dit:
			
		

> New models are expected to ship *by the end of the March quarter, or at  latest in the June quarter.*



Donc ils n'en savent rien (parce que donner une tranche de 4 mois&#8230 
MacNN ne fait pas dans la rumeur je crois mais se basent sur les lubient plus ou moins correctes des analystes.
MacRumors et AI sont quand même un peu mieux informés (puis c'est repris par MacNN entre autre&#8230


----------



## Kinesam (24 Février 2010)

Pour ceux qui ne nous suivent pas depuis le début :
On met les infos et les rumeurs et liens important en "citation" et en bleu !
Comme cela les gens qui nous lisent peuvent retrouver les infos plus rapidement 




> http://www.macnn.com/articles/10/02/...dered.overdue/




(j´ai remis le lien^^)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> Ah non mon cher!
> Sur des MBP, de juin à juin je te confirme que ça ne s'est jamais vu!
> Il faut manger beaucoup de céréales pour faire marcher les neurones!
> Essaye special K! ça te fera maigrir en même temps! D'une pierre de coups!


 J'aime pas les Special K!, je prefère les Krissprolls avec de la confiture de myrtille


----------



## dambo (24 Février 2010)

Xentoss a dit:


> Bha alors... personne ne m'a répondu


HS ON

Si tu ne fumes pas et que tu ne vis pas dans un endroit humide ... Alors l'AC fonctionnera ! Il suffit d'apporter ton Mac dans un APR ou Apple Store pour la prise en charge. Les réparation sont assez rapides (de 24h à 15 jours selon la panne).

C'est assez pratique et assez efficace. Pour une machine portable, je pense qu'il ne faut pas trop se poser de questions : il faut prendre l'AC et avoir l'esprit tranquille !

Moi je ne l'ai pas pris, 1 an et 2 mois après l'achat, de multiples problèmes sont apparus et les devis proposés tournent autour de 1100 euros ....

Si tu prends un MB blanc ou un 13" pas trop chère que tu souhaites changer d'ici 2 ans, alors ne le prends pas ! Si par contre c'est une machine plus chère que tu comptes garder 3/4 ou 5 ans, alors fonce ! De plus les machines sous AC se revendent beaucoup plus facilement (si besoin).


----------



## guigui_41 (24 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Parce que si les MBP ne sont pas là le 16 mars, ils devront arriver très vite (les MBP auront presque 10 mois), et mi avril/fin avril sera vraisemblablement une période "creuse" avant la période iPhone qui se prête bien à la MAJ des MBP.



Je comptais craquer apres le 16 mars  T'es en train de me dire qu'il faut que j'attende encore un peu surement !

Je verrais en fonction des rumeurs (pas de fumé sans feu)


----------



## dambo (24 Février 2010)

guigui_41 a dit:


> Je comptais craquer apres le 16 mars  T'es en train de me dire qu'il faut que j'attende encore un peu surement !
> 
> Je verrais en fonction des rumeurs (pas de fumé sans feu)





D'ici le 16 mars (je sais pas pourquoi mais je le sens bien cette date), nous aurons plus d'informations et tu pourras faire ton choix en toute connaissance de cause 

16 mars 16 mars ... Moi je pense que c'est ça la bonne date ! Voyez je dis pas "mardi prochain"


----------



## divoli (24 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Non !
> Pourquoi toujours passer de mars à juin ? Il ne faut pas oublier qu'il y a avril et mai entre les deux quand même !
> Un an sur la même gamme ? sans une petite modification et sans baisse de prix : c'est impossible !
> Les MAJ se sont toujours faites selon ce shéma : juin->février->octobre->juin->février->octobre.
> La dernière MAJ s'est faite de octobre à juin (celle de février étant plus que mineure et ne concernant que certains modèles).



Sauf que la réalité te donne tort; il n'y a pas eu de renouvellement durant ce mois de février, et les 8 mois fatidiques sont désormais dépassés. 
Tu te bases sur des données statistiques, mais la réalité est toute autre, puisque les renouvellements peuvent être chamboulés par l'actualité Apple du moment.

Il aurait été pertinent qu'Apple sorte ses nouveaux MBP en février. Pourquoi ne l'a-t'elle pas fait, je ne sais pas, peut-être qu'ils ne sont pas encore au point (Apple ne va pas risquer le même cafouillage qu'avec les iMac) ou peut-être la partie graphique pose encore problème. Mais en tout cas maintenant c'est trop tard. Le mois de mars sera le mois de l'iPad. Apple va tout faire pour optimiser son lancement. Certes, l'iPad et le MBP sont deux produits différents, mais pour optimiser le lancement de l'iPad Apple a bseoin du soutien de sa clientèle traditionnelle, c'est à dire les MacUsers, et elle ne va pas torpiller le lancement de l'iPad en lançant en même temps (ou juste un petit peu avant) une révision majeure des MBP.
Je pense que les six prochaines semaines seront consacrés à l'iPad, et à rien d'autre. Et qu'il faudra attendre fin avril ou mai pour voir les nouveaux MBP apparaitre. Apple n'a de toute façon pas intérêt à trop repousser non plus, pour les raisons que j'ai expliqué à plusieurs reprises.


----------



## guigui_41 (24 Février 2010)

Oui Ya un truc le 15 mars ! S'a m'inspire aussi ! Je verrais vais suivre les rumeurs jusquà cette période


----------



## Dark Phantom (24 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> 16 mars 16 mars ... Moi je pense que c'est ça la bonne date ! Voyez je dis pas "mardi prochain"



C'est parce que contrairement à moi, tu n'es pas voyant. 

Non, là où tu as raison, c'est que la màj se fera en même temps que la pré-commande Ipad.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h43 ----------

@ Eseldorm

Que se passera-t-il quand tu verras que j'avais raison ? 
Tu te mettra à genoux humblement, ou tu continueras à te moquer de mes visions ?


----------



## Kinesam (24 Février 2010)

WAIT & SEE les gens !!!   

Pour le 16 mars c´est possible parce qu´Intel sort un nouveau processeur pour les desktop donc ptet pour le Mac Pro et par voie de conséquence les MacBook Pro ???


----------



## Xentoss (24 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> HS ON
> 
> Si tu ne fumes pas et que tu ne vis pas dans un endroit humide ... Alors l'AC fonctionnera ! Il suffit d'apporter ton Mac dans un APR ou Apple Store pour la prise en charge. Les réparation sont assez rapides (de 24h à 15 jours selon la panne).
> 
> ...


 

Oui c'est un portable que je compte conserver plusieurs années, je vais probablement prendre l'AC, thx


----------



## baltazare (24 Février 2010)

ils peuvent pas faire la mise à jour avant la sortie de l'iPad !!!!!

par ce qu'il y a beaucoup de gens qui attendent avant d'acheter un macbook /pro et si ils sortent une machine de guerre il y aurait trop d'ombre sur l'iPad. surtout qu'il y a beaucoup de monde indécis..



ps: pour la machine de guerre tout est relatif!! ils seront encore un cran en dessous des autres!!!
  (carte graphique avec 1g ram dédié, raid 0 avec des SSD 128G.... pour moins 2000 euro!)


----------



## Dark Phantom (24 Février 2010)

Xentoss a dit:


> Oui c'est un portable que je compte conserver plusieurs années, je vais probablement prendre l'AC, thx





dambo a dit:


> HS ON
> 
> Si tu ne fumes pas et que tu ne vis pas dans un endroit humide ... Alors l'AC fonctionnera !



En quoi fumer peut abîmer un ordinateur ?


----------



## Kinesam (24 Février 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> En quoi fumer peut abîmer un ordinateur ?



Fumer n'abime pas l'ordinateur mais Apple a déja refusé de prendre en charge un Mac sous garantie sous prétexte qu'il venait d'un apart de fumeur et que cela pouvait endommager la santé des employés qui répare !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Fumer n'abime pas l'ordinateur mais Apple a déja refusé de prendre en charge un Mac sous garantie sous prétexte qu'il venait d'un apart de fumeur et que cela pouvait endommager la santé des employés qui répare !


Tu n'as pas du voir les photos des ordinateurs de fumeur pour dire ça aussi légèrement&#8230;


----------



## guigui_41 (24 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Fumer n'abime pas l'ordinateur mais Apple a déja refusé de prendre en charge un Mac sous garantie sous prétexte qu'il venait d'un apart de fumeur et que cela pouvait endommager la santé des employés qui répare !



Apple est trop fort


----------



## Kinesam (24 Février 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> Tu n'as pas du voir les photos des ordinateurs de fumeur pour dire ça aussi légèrement&#8230;



Je ne dis pas cela légèrement !
J'ai juste expliqué ce qui s'est passé, et je préfère etre doux avec un peu d'humour que de dire des choses horribles sur les fumeurs ^^


Eseldorm => Si tu as des photos envoi


----------



## dambo (24 Février 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> En quoi fumer peut abîmer un ordinateur ?



Ah je t'assure que fumer abîme un ordinateur ... As-tu déjà ouvert un ordi qui appartenait à un fumeur et qui a fumé devant pendant 3 ans ? Franchement ... il y a des traces de nicotine sur tous les circuits imprimés !

Apple ne prend en charge les ordinateurs qui présentent ces traces.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Fumer n'abime pas l'ordinateur mais Apple a déja refusé de prendre en charge un Mac sous garantie sous prétexte qu'il venait d'un apart de fumeur et que cela pouvait endommager la santé des employés qui répare !





guigui_41 a dit:


> Apple est trop fort





Kinesam a dit:


> Je ne dis pas cela légèrement !
> J'ai juste expliqué ce qui s'est passé, et je préfère etre doux avec un peu d'humour que de dire des choses horribles sur les fumeurs ^^
> 
> 
> Eseldorm => Si tu as des photos envoi








A peu de chose près, un MacBook Pro de fumeur ressemble à ses poumons.
Voici donc une photo du nouveau MacBook Pro (après qu'un fumeur l'ai utilisé).


----------



## Kinesam (24 Février 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> A peu de chose près, un MacBook Pro de fumeur ressemble à ses poumons.
> Voici donc une photo du nouveau MacBook Pro (après qu'un fumeur l'ai utilisé).



Juste LOL !
Nan mais cela m'aurait intéressé de voir l'intérieur d'un pc d'un fumeur 

PS : On va passer à 9 998 000 000 de chansons téléchargé !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Juste LOL !
> Nan mais cela m'aurait intéressé de voir l'intérieur d'un *pc* d'un fumeur


:afraid:
Tu sors


----------



## guigui_41 (24 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Juste LOL !
> 
> PS : On va passer à 9 998 000 000 de chansons téléchargé !



Bientôt les 10000 $ pour quelqu'un !!


----------



## Kinesam (24 Février 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> :afraid:
> Tu sors



Il n'y a plus le droit d´etre curieux ???:rose:

:hosto:


----------



## Fil de Brume (24 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Après, perso : firewire, jamais servi de ma vie!



Moi j'ai tous mes disques durs externes en firewire, et avant j'avais mon caméscope aussi.
Tes DD externes sont quoi ? USB ? Beurk 



Dark Phantom a dit:


> sur un 17", ok. Encore que...
> sur un 13", un mbp de 13" tu vas installer mac os X 64 bit et ouvrir 14 logiciels lourds à la fois? Je bosse sur un mac pro quad xeon et les seuls logiciels qui demandent autant de mémoire vive ce sont les logiciels de montage vidéo ou d'effets, encore qu'il sollicitent pas mal le processeur.



La taille écran n'a rien à voir, tu peux très bien n'avoir qu'un seul portable, et une fois rentré chez toi tu le branche sur un écran 27", en dual screen avec l'écran du MBP, donc là tu peux avoir à ouvrir plusieurs applis... moi je fais du montage vidéo, je n'ai pas aperture, mais je suppose que certains pourraient avoir à ouvrir final cut ET aperture en même temps, et à travailler sur les deux en simultanée...


----------



## Dark Phantom (24 Février 2010)

Mais attendez, du temps de mon G4, j'étais un gros fumeur devant mon écran, et Apple est venu chez moi me changer le lecteur optique et la carte mère sans aucun souci... Mais je vous parle d'un temps que les moins de 20 ans... L'ère des G4.


----------



## kerflous (24 Février 2010)

guigui_41 a dit:


> Bientôt les 10000 $ pour quelqu'un !!



10 000 usd  (de bon d'achat chez lui, pas fou) pour fêter une telle performance, quelle pince ce Steve :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2010)

C'est surtout que la cigarette est une espèce en voie de disparition ici comme chez vous.
Apple en profite donc&#8230;


----------



## IBon (24 Février 2010)

Voila une news/rumeur qui renforce clairement la date  du 16 mars...

http://www.appleinsider.com/article...w_models_could_broaden_gap_with_macbooks.html


:rateau:


----------



## Fil de Brume (24 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> J'ai déjà du ma à remplir le 8go de musique ! Donc je ne vois pas à quoi me servirait le reste.



Quand j'avais un iPod à disque dur, j'avais mis toute ma cd thèque dessus, c'était chouette car je savais que j'avais TOUTES mes musiques sur moi à tout moment...

J'avais 22 Go de musique environ, je crois, et encore, encodé en 128, alors que maintenant j'encode en 256.

Sur mon téléphone sony, je fais un tri sévère, et j'ai 6,5 Go de musique dessus, sur les 8 Go de ma carte mémoire... Donc bon, pour ma part, j'attend plus que 8 Go pour le stockage.

Quant au GPS, j'aime bien avoir tout sur moi, sans devoir avoir des tas d'appareils différents.

Mais pour ma part j'attend de voir ce que free proposera en téléphonie mobile, et d'ici là ils auront des nouveaux modèles d'iPhone...



Kinesam a dit:


> Fumer n'abime pas l'ordinateur mais Apple a déja refusé de prendre en charge un Mac sous garantie sous prétexte qu'il venait d'un apart de fumeur et que cela pouvait endommager la santé des employés qui répare !



Ils ont bien raison  Moi au boulot ça me fait ch... de devoir entrer dans le bureau du patron pour dépanner son ordi, alors qu'il fume dans son bureau et que c'est interdit par la loi 



Kinesam a dit:


> Il n'y a plus le droit d´etre curieux ???:rose:
> 
> :hosto:



Sisi il peut, mais c'est le terme "PC" qui l'a fait tiquer, alors que là on parle d'apple 


Ici on voit l'intérieur d'un mac mini de fumeur :
http://forum.macbidouille.com/lofiversion/index.php/t315526.html


----------



## _Panamac_ (24 Février 2010)

IBon a dit:


> Voila une news/rumeur qui renforce clairement la date  du 16 mars...
> 
> http://www.appleinsider.com/article...w_models_could_broaden_gap_with_macbooks.html
> 
> ...



ils ne font que repréciser ce qui a été déjà dit ici et ailleurs mais c'est effectivement encourageant !!


----------



## bartman (24 Février 2010)

allez ! activez vous ! il faut atteindre les 10 milliards avant ce soir


----------



## daphone (24 Février 2010)

Même le webmaster d'Apple pense qu'il faudrait renouveler les macbook pro




"Envoyez vos anciens ordinateurs, ipod, ou téléphones à Apple"

(campagne de recyclage sur l'Apple Store)


----------



## bartman (24 Février 2010)

J'aime bien :
*Apple Retail Store*

 			Get* all *your questions answered, test-drive a MacBook Pro, even  sign up for Personal Shopping.


Publicité mensongère ?


----------



## daphone (24 Février 2010)

La barrette de RAM (2G et 4G) de Kingston est passé d'une dispo du 25/02 au 26/02... Eux aussi veulent jouer aux devinettes ? 
http://translate.googleusercontent....gle.fr&usg=ALkJrhh1mBRYtR7gmQxv4AeylA72CX8xXA ? 

Je rapelle pour ceux qui n'étaient pas au courant que ces barettes de Ram cadencées à 1333mhz destinées à Apple, ne conviennent dans aucune machines actuelles..


----------



## bartman (24 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> La barrette de RAM (2G et 4G) de Kingston est passé d'une dispo du 25/02 au 26/02... Eux aussi veulent jouer aux devinettes ?
> http://translate.googleusercontent....gle.fr&usg=ALkJrhh1mBRYtR7gmQxv4AeylA72CX8xXA ?
> 
> Je rapelle pour ceux qui n'étaient pas au courant que ces barettes de Ram cadencées à 1333mhz destinées à Apple, ne conviennent dans aucune machines actuelles..



Tu sous-entends une sortie demain ou après demain ???


----------



## GWEN2001 (24 Février 2010)

1) Demain lors de la mise à jour suite au score de téléchargement itunes (rien à voir mais c'est comme ça, je sais elle est un peu nulle mais c'est la date la plus proche)

2) Mardi 3 mars, par ce que ça aurait pu être un mardi 31 février  si il n'y avait pas que 28 jours (celle là je la trouve pas mal)

Attention plus sérieux

Je me base sur le fait que iwork et ilife 2010 doivent sortir et l'évènement est souvent lié à la sortie de mise à jour de matériel
Je compile les info de conso mac et j'essaye de trouver une concordance entre la durée moyenne de remplacent logiciel et la durée maxi matériel (celle ci pouvant toujours augmenter pour les prochaine mise à jour).

ce qui nous donne 

3) mardi 23 mars (date maxi MBP) 
4) mardi 27 avril (date maxi Mac pro)

Reste à prendre en considération que les hypothèses 3 et 4 sont des dates maxi, que l'ipad perturbe le planning et que les contraintes matériel rentre en jeux, sortie de gulftown le 16 mars, intégration d'optimus ou système propriétaire apple pour seconder graphiquement les core ix

donc au final

5) 16 mars fort possible sinon

6) Avril et là c'est trop loin pour choisir une semaine


ça y est j'ai fini mon délire.


----------



## Dark Phantom (24 Février 2010)

les ram 1333 ? si si ça équipe d'autres ordinateurs que les MBP...


----------



## Kinesam (24 Février 2010)

GWEN2001 a dit:


> 1) Demain lors de la mise à jour suite au score de téléchargement itunes (rien à voir mais c'est comme ça, je sais elle est un peu nulle mais c'est la date la plus proche)
> 
> 2) Mardi 3 mars, par ce que ça aurait pu être un mardi 31 février  si il n'y avait pas que 28 jours (celle là je la trouve pas mal)
> 
> ...



Un délir ma foi intéressant 

Et pour les barettes de rams Kingston...laissons nous surprendre !

Si cela prend plus de temps que prévu, Apple prévois surement un coup fort, ce qui renforce notre courage dans cette attente longue et difficile...


----------



## bartman (24 Février 2010)

Pourquoi pas le 9 mars en même temps que la sortie de ff XIII ^^


----------



## daphone (24 Février 2010)

bartman a dit:


> Tu sous-entends une sortie demain ou après demain ???



Non là je ne sous entends rien du tout sur ce coup...


----------



## arrakiss (24 Février 2010)

une sortie en avril me convient. Comme ça je pourrais le payer cash avec les 2 versements pôle emplois que j'aurais eu entre temps....niark niark


----------



## bartman (24 Février 2010)

arrakiss a dit:


> une sortie en avril me convient. Comme ça je pourrais le payer cash avec les 2 versements pôle emplois que j'aurais eu entre temps....niark niark



une sortie en mars je préfère comme ça avec les 3 semaines pour le recevoir ça fait avril. Alors qu'avril tu le reçois en mai 

EDIT : on en est à 9 998 750 000 !!!

ça manque de HAL pour l'ambiance ^^


----------



## pumauer (24 Février 2010)

Je ne pense pas que faire des pronostics à partir de chiffres servira à quelque chose. Ou alors il faudrait que quelqu'un se dévoue pour se lancer dans un vrai calcul de probabilités. Et encore.
La MAJ aurait en effet dû intervenir maintenant, mais ce n'est pas le cas.
A mon sens, il y a deux choses à prendre en compte :
1° Certains semblent sous-estimer totalement l'IPad, tout simplement parce qu'ils estiment que ce produit n'a pas d'intérêt pour eux. Or, je rappelle que l'Ipad est une grosse opération. Ils sortent tout de même 6 modèles. Pas 1 ou 2, mais 6 modèles! Cela a donc à leurs yeux autant d'importance que les ordinateurs "classiques". Cela n'empêche pas de penser que la MAJ aurait dû se faire mais qu'il y a peut-être eu un problème, comme pour l'Imac. 
2° Le seul moyen d'y voir clair, ce serait de se dire : "Si j'étais Jobs, qu'est-ce que je ferais dans les 3 mois qui viennent?".


----------



## SAO69 (24 Février 2010)

Bonsoir,

Petit nouveau sur le forum (mais pas trop nouveau sur apple) je viens, avec plaisir, de lire les 100 derniers post du forum, et j'ai appris beaucoup de chose. MERCI

J'ai envoyé un mail au commercial qui nous fournis en mac dans la boite ou je travail  : ICO....... , pour ne pas le cité : 

voici mon mail envoyé le 16 février

"Bonjour,

J'ai vu sur le net que le Macbook Pro devait être réactualisé au niveau matériel, par rapport à celui sorti en Juin 2009. Lors de notre passage au magasin, votre collègue nous a conseillé d'attendre la keynote du 27 janvier, avant d'acheter un macbook pro. Celui que vous avez mis dans le devis est il le macbook réactualisé ? Si non, ne vaut-il pas mieux attendre un peu pour l'achat d'un macbook Pro ?

Cordialement"

Réponse par téléphone "en résumé" : il n'est prévu aucune mise à jour, se sont des rumeurs infondées si vous attendez, vous pouvez attendre 3 à 6 mois peut-être plus. La seul chose qui va sortir c'est l'ipad, en mars. 


Pensez-vous que le commercial est de le mauvaise foi ou juste incompétent.


----------



## Rezv@n (24 Février 2010)

Il y a pas un mathématicien qui pourrait nous faire quelques calculs de probabilité ?


----------



## pumauer (24 Février 2010)

Rezv@n a dit:


> Il y a pas un mathématicien qui pourrait nous faire quelques calculs de probabilité ?



S'il ment, c'est qu'il est bon commercial. Comme ça t'attend pas, puis t'achète et puis paf mise à jour.


----------



## Rezv@n (24 Février 2010)

@SAO69: Comme ça a déjà été dit plein de fois, il en sait pas plus que nous le commercial.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h14 ----------

@Pumauer: Tu as fait une mauvaise citation.


----------



## pumauer (24 Février 2010)

SAO69 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Petit nouveau sur le forum (mais pas trop nouveau sur apple) je viens, avec plaisir, de lire les 100 derniers post du forum, et j'ai appris beaucoup de chose. MERCI
> 
> ...



S'il ment, c'est qu'il est bon commercial.
(erreur dans mon précédent message)


----------



## Rezv@n (24 Février 2010)

Bonne nouvelle ! http://www.macg.co/news/voir/144881/macbook-pro-diminution-des-stocks


----------



## pumauer (24 Février 2010)

S'il sait, il dit qu'il sait pas, pour pas casser la vente.
S'il ne sait pas, il dit qu'il sait pas, pour pas casser la vente.


----------



## Kinesam (24 Février 2010)

SAO69 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Petit nouveau sur le forum (mais pas trop nouveau sur apple) je viens, avec plaisir, de lire les 100 derniers post du forum, et j'ai appris beaucoup de chose. MERCI
> 
> ...



Jpense qu'il est de mauvaise fois !
Parce qu'il en sait pas plus que nous et : il pourrait dire que la MAJ est pour bientot !

Il veut juste vendre ses stocks de MBP, c'est tout


----------



## SAO69 (24 Février 2010)

Rezv@n a dit:


> @SAO69: Comme ça a déjà été dit plein de fois, il en sait pas plus que nous le commercial.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h14 ----------
> 
> @Pumauer: Tu as fait une mauvaisr citation.



Peut être, mais il travail dans cette boite depuis plus de 7 ans, si il était vraiment honnête et/ou compétent avec ses clients il les informerait que tout les 8 mois Une MAJ est fait chez apple 
Non ?????


----------



## Rezv@n (24 Février 2010)

Quelqu'un se souvient après combien de temps les iMacs, les MacMini et les MacBook (je suis pas sûr si le délai pour ces derniers s'était allongé) ont été mis à jour ? Je veux dire combien de temps après qu'Apple commençait à vider ses stocks.

Parce que là ça m'inquiète, expédition toujours sous 24Heures alors qu'avant une MAJ, c'est souvent 3 à 5 jours, voire une semaine.


----------



## SAO69 (24 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> S'il ment, c'est qu'il est bon commercial.
> (erreur dans mon précédent message)



Je suis pas certain de cette théorie dans le cadre d'un commerce de fidélisation, cela fait plus de 12 ans que notre boite est cliente chez eux si il commence à nous mentir, on vas en tirer les conséquences.


----------



## pumauer (24 Février 2010)

Même news là : http://www.macplus.net/magplus/depeche-52125-soupcons-de-macbook-pro-i7


----------



## daphone (24 Février 2010)

SAO69 a dit:


> Pensez-vous que le commercial est de le mauvaise foi ou juste incompétent.



Un peu des deux je dirais. Car dire "vous pouvez attendre 3 à 6 mois, voire plus", c'est ne pas connaitre le calendrier et l'historique des sorties Apple => incompétence. Si il le sait, c'est de la mauvaise foi. Car le type compétent et honnête devrait dire : "Nous avons pas d'informations à ce sujet, il peut très bien sortir demain comme dans 3 mois". Pour bien insister sur le fait qu'il ne sait pas du tout, par cette fourchette large. Mais dire "dans 3 à 6 mois ou plus", c'est vraiment inciter a acheter maintenant et sereinement...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h30 ----------




Rezv@n a dit:


> Il y a pas un mathématicien qui pourrait nous faire quelques calculs de probabilité ?



Ça ne changera rien. Tout le monde ici a essayé plus ou moins de prédire la date de sortie, par les historiques, les habitudes et d'autres critères. Un calcul te donnera une date "théorique"(oups la date déjà est passée..) . Il se trouve maintenant qu'Apple nous a prouvé qu'elle faisait ce qu'elle voulait...donc plus rien n'est calculable je crois :rose:


----------



## chris37 (24 Février 2010)

Bonsoir
Moi je pense aussi début Mars enfin sur avant fin Mars car il ne faut pas oublier I'Life et I'Work 10,qui vont surement être présenter avec les mbp, pourquoi pas un special event?
De plus la dernière news MacBook Pro : diminution des stocks confirme que les stocks baissent, ce qui fait peur c'est ce foutu ipad apple veut ce concentrer dessus mais dans ce cas entre la version wifi et 3g il vont etre concentrer 3 mois donc pas de mbp.

Puis vient s'ajouter les news comme celle ci http://consomac.fr/news-807.html les sources disent que pour février mise a jour des MBP et Mac pro puis des logiciels dont Aperture qui lui est sorti,enfin bref nous verrons bien bon courage aà tous pour l'attente j'espère que mon post vous a plu.

PS: petit rappel

Macbook Pro:

*Gamme actuelle : depuis le 8 juin 2009*











 261 jours (8.6 mois)

*Moyenne :*











 249 jours (8.2 mois)

*Anciennes gammes :*









*14 octobre 2008* -  237 jours (7.8 mois)









*26 février 2008* -  231 jours (7.6 mois)









*5 juin 2007* -  266 jours (8.7 mois)









*24 octobre 2006* -  224 jours (7.3 mois)









*10 janvier 2006* -  287 jours (9.4 mois)


----------



## HAL-9000 (24 Février 2010)

bartman a dit:


> ça manque de HAL pour l'ambiance ^^





On est à peine Mercredi, soit à 6 jours d'un Mardi et vous commencez déja la masturbation ? Vous faites fort la, à force de tirer sur la tige le frein va péter


----------



## daphone (24 Février 2010)

> *INFO : Même news là :
> Le renouvellement des MacBook Pro ne saurait tarder, à en croire lanalyste Shaw Wu, qui a scruté les canaux de distribution des détaillants. Le stock ne serait plus que de deux à trois semaines, alors quà lhabitude le stock est de quatre à six semaines.
> Si la demande peut être plus forte que prévue, on penche tout de même pour pour la préparation du lancement dune nouvelle gamme de MacBook Pro.
> 
> ...



Pensez bien a mettre les infos en BLEU et en QUOTE, ça aidera tout le monde a s'y retrouver entre nos conneries, et les infos "officielles"


----------



## Kinesam (24 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> On est à peine Mercredi, soit à 6 jours d'un Mardi et vous commencez déja la masturbation ? Vous faites fort la, à force de tirer sur la tige le frein va péter



C´est du HAL pur tout cela 

Tu sais si Steeve est toujours constipé? Parce que pour son gateau d'anniversaire au chocolat c'est un peu mort...
:rateau:


----------



## daphone (24 Février 2010)

Rezv@n a dit:


> Bonne nouvelle !
> 
> MacBook Pro : diminution des stocks
> par Christophe Laporte le 24.02.2010 à 19:23
> ...



pareil pour la mise en forme


----------



## Kinesam (24 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Pensez bien a mettre les infos en BLEU et en QUOTE, ça aidera tout le monde a s'y retrouver entre nos conneries, et les infos "officielles"



C'est bien de le reprécisez 
(il y en a toujours pleins qui n'ont pas compris )

9 999 021 000 de téléchargé !!!
*On y est presque =D*
​


----------



## iZiDoR (24 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> On est à peine Mercredi, soit à 6 jours d'un Mardi et vous commencez déja la masturbation ? Vous faites fort la, à force de tirer sur la tige le frein va péter



En même temps, c'est toi qui a tiré le 1er....



HAL-9000 a dit:


> ...
> Sinon frottements Latex contre Latex ça te tente  :rateau:



  


Alors comme ça tu aimes bien la masturbation collective HAL ???


----------



## GWEN2001 (24 Février 2010)

ça  y est les rumeurs sont parties ........

c'est bon ça, maxi j-2semaines


du coup mes hypothèses 1 2 et 5 tienne la route.


on va finir par l'avoir à l'usure HAL :rateau:


----------



## stary (24 Février 2010)

Aujourd'hui je suis passé à la fnac du polygone de MONTPELLIER et le vendeur ma dit qu'ils avaient que 4 MBP 2.53 et 4 MBP 2.66 stok.....


----------



## divoli (24 Février 2010)

chris37 a dit:


> De plus la dernière news MacBook Pro : diminution des stocks confirme que les stocks baissent


Du stock pour 3 semaines, mais ça c'est quand il y a un forte demande de MBP, je doute que ce soit encore le cas, d'autant qu'il faut encore liquider le stock en aval, notamment celui qui est chez les revendeurs. Bref, ça va durer plusieurs semaines pour se débarrasser de ces stocks...



chris37 a dit:


> il ne faut  pas oublier I'Life et I'Work 10,qui vont surement être présenter avec  les mbp, pourquoi pas un special event?


J'en viens carrément à me demander s'il y aura des versions 10 de iLife et iWork...


----------



## pumauer (24 Février 2010)

Et le design, vous croyez qu'il changera? Juste une question comme ça, en passant...


----------



## divoli (24 Février 2010)

Ouep, rouge à pois noirs, les premiers MBP "coccinelle"...


----------



## chris37 (24 Février 2010)

j´ai oublier de préciser l' apr de ma ville n'a pu de stock de mbp


----------



## bartman (24 Février 2010)

c'est bon tout ça  ça sent la fin de notre longue attente 

9 999 400 000 !!!


----------



## MacSedik (24 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Et le design, vous croyez qu'il changera? Juste une question comme ça, en passant...





divoli a dit:


> Ouep, rouge à pois noirs, les premiers MBP "coccinelle"...






pas de changement de design, ça au moins on en est sûr. l'Unibody a de beaux jours devant lui .


----------



## fckherface (24 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Et le design, vous croyez qu'il changera? Juste une question comme ça, en passant...


 
oui bonne question !


----------



## dambo (24 Février 2010)

bartman a dit:


> c'est bon tout ça  ça sent la fin de notre longue attente
> 
> 9 999 400 000 !!!



Exactement ! 
3 semaines de stock ... Le 16 mars ! Je l'avais dit ! Je l'avais dit 

Le 16 : précommande de l'iPad + MBP (espérons aussi iLife)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Ouep, rouge à pois noirs, les premiers MBP "coccinelle"...


 Il parrait qu'il y aurait des MBP bleu avec des stripes jaunes.
A voir :love:


----------



## dambo (24 Février 2010)

> *Evidence backs notions of a MacBook Pro update within the next few weeks, according to Kaufman Bros. analyst Shaw Wu. Distribution supplies are said to be growing short, closer to two to three weeks' worth instead of four to six. While the change could be linked to high demand, Apple is known to let production die down as it prepares to launch new hardware.
> At the same time, Intel is believed to be shipping mass quantities of the chips for its next-gen mobile platform, Arrandale. The technology brings Core i3, i5 and i7 processors to notebooks, as well as hyperthreading and 32nm design, the latter of which could increase the battery life of the Pro while modestly shrinking its weight. On top of this Apple is believed to have strong incentive to update the computer, given that the entry-level Pro now has some overlap with the basic MacBook.
> 
> New models are expected to ship by the end of the March quarter, or at latest in the June quarter. Wu is calling for shipments of 2.9 million Macs in the former, which would represent a growth of 30 percent. The analyst is holding to a $253 target for Apple stock.
> ...


----------



## Kinesam (24 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Exactement !
> 3 semaines de stock ... Le 16 mars ! Je l'avais dit ! Je l'avais dit
> 
> Le 16 : précommande de l'iPad + MBP (espérons aussi iLife)



Si seulement c'était vrai  

J'aimerais bien avoir une machine a voyager dans le temps pour aller voir juste dans 1 mois et aller voir sur les sites apple depuis quand ils sont sorties avec les caractéristiques et tout...


----------



## Rezv@n (24 Février 2010)

Prions pour le 16 :love: Bon ça fait dans un peu moins de 3 semaines. Vous pensez que sil ils sortent le 16 on les aura vers fin mars ? Parce que le 3 Avril je pars pour deux semaines et je vais pas transporter mon iMac avec moi 

Si seulement il y avait un seul indice, comme un délai qui passerait à 3 jours


----------



## MacSedik (24 Février 2010)

bartman a dit:


> c'est bon tout ça  ça sent la fin de notre longue attente
> 
> 9 999 400 000 !!!



attente de quoi? 


ça va être encore un 'ricain qui remportera les flousses. T'inquiètes Apple en marketing... comme l'opération de l'Appstore, un p'tit gringo du massachussets de 13 ans qui a gagné... MBP 17", 10 000 $ et un iPod touch. Super! :rateau:


----------



## divoli (24 Février 2010)

Est-ce bien nécessaire de mettre 150 fois l'analyse de ce cher Shaw Wu ?


----------



## dambo (24 Février 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> Il parrait qu'il y aurait des MBP bleu avec des stripes jaunes.
> A voir :love:



Perso je l'attends surtout en vert ! Ca pourrait être pas mal










----> Sortie ! :rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h34 ----------




divoli a dit:


> Est-ce bien nécessaire de mettre 150 fois l'analyse de ce cher Shaw Wu ?



Heho ! La dernière fois que tu parlais de la MAJ tu disais "plus c'est long plus c'est bon !"

Alors moi je dis : "pourquoi pas mettre ça 3 fois ce soir ?"


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Est-ce bien nécessaire de mettre 150 fois l'analyse de ce cher Shaw Wu ?


Dis tout de suite que tu ne l'aimes pas


----------



## Climaxxx (24 Février 2010)

J'ai une amie qui a le même, mais version 2009  (si je ne me trompe pas!) Par contre fair personnaliser la couleur de son mac coûte un pont! >_>


----------



## MacSedik (24 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> J'aimerais bien avoir une machine a voyager dans le temps pour aller voir juste dans 1 mois et aller voir sur les sites apple depuis quand ils sont sorties avec les caractéristiques et tout...



 wé 




Rezv@n a dit:


> Si seulement il y avait un seul indice, comme un délai qui passerait à 3 jours



avec des si....


----------



## Rezv@n (24 Février 2010)

Apple a offert un iPod Touch, un MacBook Pro et 10'000 $ à un gamin de 13 ans ?! Vous plaisantez ? C'est legal ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (24 Février 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Alors comme ça tu aimes bien la masturbation collective HAL ???



Tu en doutes ? Ma présence sur ce topic en est la preuve...


----------



## dambo (24 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Si seulement c'était vrai
> 
> J'aimerais bien avoir une machine a voyager dans le temps pour aller voir juste dans 1 mois et aller voir sur les sites apple depuis quand ils sont sorties avec les caractéristiques et tout...



T'inquiète je connais Doc Brown, il a une machine à voyager dans le temps ! (je le cite même dans mon pseudo)


----------



## stary (24 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> C'est bien de le reprécisez
> (il y en a toujours pleins qui n'ont pas compris )
> 
> 9 999 021 000 de téléchargé !!!
> ...



La conversation est complètement débile mais tout de même marante


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Tu en doutes ? Ma présence sur ce topic en est la preuve...


Je me disais aussi


----------



## HAL-9000 (24 Février 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> En même temps, c'est toi qui a tiré le 1er....



... le premier qui rira aura une...


----------



## MacSedik (24 Février 2010)

Rezv@n a dit:


> Apple a offert un iPod Touch, un MacBook Pro et 10'000 $ à un gamin de 13 ans ?! Vous plaisantez ? C'est legal ?



Tout a fait !! c'est possible, et le "pire" c'est que l'app en question c'était une app gratos. Je te file le lien. et je rajoute la Time Capsule qui lui ont filé.


----------



## divoli (24 Février 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> Dis tout de suite que tu ne l'aimes pas



Il m'avait piqué mon stylo Bic@ bleu en classe de CM2, ça laisse des traces.


----------



## dambo (24 Février 2010)

Les MBP seront les plus écolos jamais fait par Apple ! Avec recharge via mini panneau solaire pliable !

Si Si .....






---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h44 ----------




divoli a dit:


> Il m'avait piqué mon stylo Bic@ bleu en classe de CM2, ça laisse des traces.



Tu m'étonnes, des crasses comme ça, ça s'oublie pas !

Toujours est-il que maintenant, ton ancien pote de classe arrive à faire réagir les MacUser sir des pages et des pages, l'est pas mauvais le garçon ... mais ça reste un voleur de stylo


----------



## MacSedik (24 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


>



le nom de Mac OS X prend tout son ses dans cette Jungle... euh macbook.


----------



## HAL-9000 (24 Février 2010)

Le rêve de tous :






On a pas fini de rêver...


----------



## Dementia (24 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> T'inquiète je connais Doc Brown, il a une machine à voyager dans le temps ! (je le cite même dans mon pseudo)


 

Ahhhh doc 
Va t'on enfin aller vers des mbp avec 2,21 gigowatts??????   
Prions mes amis


----------



## Kinesam (24 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> T'inquiète je connais Doc Brown, il a une machine à voyager dans le temps ! (je le cite même dans mon pseudo)



Ben demande lui de se dépécher et de nous envoeyer à Cupertino genre mardi dans 2 semaines   

Prions  ( I <3 you Dementia )

Il est sympa le concept mais je ne pense pas que ce soit le reve de tout le monde car beaucoup de gens n'aime pas les touches noir etc...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2010)

@ dambo : surtout que c'est un PowerBook 12"


----------



## daphone (24 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Le rêve de tous :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bof... C'est la finesse d'un macbook air (donc existe déjà) avec un clavier mal proportionné.. Ça nous dit rien sur ce qu'il a dans le ventre !

(et surtout : pas de superdrive, un seul USB, pas d'ethernet , pas de firewire, etc..etc....)


----------



## dambo (24 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Ben demande lui de se dépécher et de nous envoeyer à Cupertino genre mardi dans 2 semaines
> 
> Prions  ( I <3 you Dementia )
> 
> Il est sympa le concept mais je ne pense pas que ce soit le reve de tout le monde car beaucoup de gens n'aime pas les touches noir etc...



Il veut pas ! Il me dit qu'on risque de créer un paradoxe temporel


----------



## Kinesam (24 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Il veut pas ! Il me dit qu'on risque de créer un paradoxe temporel



C'est trop dommage, on aurait enfin su ^^

En tout cas pour ceux qui voulait acheter une chanson dans l'iTunes Store c'est maintenant ou jamais parce que il y a ptet un petit cadeau de 10 000 dollars à la clé


----------



## daphone (24 Février 2010)

Autant jouer au loto ! ça rapporte plus il parait..


----------



## Rezv@n (24 Février 2010)

On approche des 3000 messages. A la mi-mars on sera au moins à 10'000 !


----------



## HAL-9000 (24 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Bof... C'est la finesse d'un macbook air (donc existe déjà) avec un clavier mal proportionné.. Ça nous dit rien sur ce qu'il a dans le ventre !
> 
> (et surtout : pas de superdrive, un seul USB, pas d'ethernet , pas de firewire, etc..etc....)



Rabat-joie 

Tiens et la... ça t'irai mieux comme MaJ ?


----------



## loudovitch (24 Février 2010)

ayé!
10 milliard!


----------



## Kinesam (24 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> ayé!
> 10 milliard!



Ouai, j'ai meme essayé mais je m'y suis pris trop tard... 99cents en moins sur mon compte -_-
:rateau:

Il y a plus qu'à attendre l'annonce du gagnant, le rechercher sur FB ou Google, le retrouver et lui piquer ses 10 000 dollars...


----------



## daphone (24 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Rabat-joie
> 
> Tiens et la... ça t'irai mieux comme MaJ ?



Non plus, car tu sais pourquoi...

(il a windows...)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h19 ----------

FOUTAGE de gueule 
http://www.apple.com/fr/itunes/10-billion-song-countdown/

regardez bien les "tubes intemporels" (tous touss)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2010)

Tubes intertemporels&#8230; du momenent


----------



## MacSedik (24 Février 2010)

Dementia a dit:


> regardez bien les "tubes intemporels" (tous touss)



De toute façon vu les tubes ça sera un ou une ado (américain cela va de soi) qui aura les 10000$


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> De toute façon vu les tubes ça sera un ou une ado (américain cela va de soi) qui aura les 10000$


Ben c'est inutile, si elle a déjà tout les titres qui sont mis en avant, à quoi vont lui servir les 10 000$ ?


----------



## Dementia (24 Février 2010)

Belle ptite opération pour steve, tout le monde a du se ruer sur itunes pour acheter un morceau et espere être le 10 milliardième, c'est plutôt 10 milliards dans sa poche ce soir .  
J'ai trouvé le composant pour THE mise à jour!!!!! Il nous faut juste du plutonium doc  
Prions mes amis


----------



## daphone (24 Février 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> Ben c'est inutile, si elle a déjà tout les titres qui sont mis en avant, à quoi vont lui servir les 10 000$ ?



_"Merde ... Qu'est ce que je vais faire de mes 10 000$ ? j'ai déjà l'album de Lady Gaga, de Black Eyed Peas, et de Christophe Maé... Plus rien à écouter de tendance.... (ah si peut être, j'attends le nouveau David Guetta qui remixe Mozart l'Opéra Rock..)"_


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2010)

Je viens de penser qu'elle pourra acheter ABBA si jamais elle ne l'a pas déjà.
ABBA, c'est un must-have dans une bibliothèque musicale


----------



## dambo (25 Février 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> Je viens de penser qu'elle pourra acheter ABBA si jamais elle ne l'a pas déjà.
> ABBA, c'est un must-have dans une bibliothèque musicale


ouais c'est clair, avec toute la money money money qu'il a gagné il devrait acheter ça


----------



## pumauer (25 Février 2010)

Daphone : petite question! (en attendant les nouveaux MBP) : 

Visiblement tu connais le magasin ICLG de la rue du Renard près de Beaubourg. Qu'est-ce que tu penses de ce magasin?
Merci! 

Bon, rien à l'horizon sinon...


----------



## daphone (25 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Daphone : petite question! (en attendant les nouveaux MBP) :
> 
> Visiblement tu connais le magasin ICLG de la rue du Renard près de Beaubourg. Qu'est-ce que tu penses de ce magasin?
> Merci!
> .



J'y passe assez souvent car mon bureau est pas loin. J'y ai acheté 2 macs d'un coup une fois et j'avoue que j'avais été pas super bien accueilli (attente, aucun vendeur ne venait nous voir). J'étais avec une personne "PC" a qui je faisais découvrir les macs (d'où l'achat), ben ça a été dur quand le vendeur nous a expliqué qu'il fallait prendre l'apple care car au cas où blabla cher blabla mais on ne sait jamais.. Bref, l'Apple Store du Louvre n'avait pas encore ouvert et la galerie Pro à l'étage non plus. Ils ont été très bien quand j'y suis allé cette semaine et qu'ils n'avait aucun client a ce moment. Le service technique au sous sol est plutôt cool, il m'a dépanné une ou deux fois sur mon macbook que j'avais pas acheté chez eux et sans frais... Comme quoi ça doit dépendre des périodes !:rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h36 ----------




pumauer a dit:


> Bon, rien à l'horizon sinon...



C'est vrai que pour le coup, ça n'a jamais été aussi calme... Les rumeurs ne se précipitent pas. Il y a plus d'articles qui sortent sur justement "l'absence des ces rumeurs"  comme Consomac "le mystère des macbook pro" ou "Apple prend son temps"..


----------



## pumauer (25 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> J'y passe assez souvent car mon bureau est pas loin. J'y ai acheté 2 macs d'un coup une fois et j'avoue que j'avais été pas super bien accueilli (attente, aucun vendeur ne venait nous voir). J'étais avec une personne "PC" a qui je faisais découvrir les macs (d'où l'achat), ben ça a été dur quand le vendeur nous a expliqué qu'il fallait prendre l'apple care car au cas où blabla cher blabla mais on ne sait jamais.. Bref, l'Apple Store du Louvre n'avait pas encore ouvert et la galerie Pro à l'étage non plus. Ils ont été très bien quand j'y suis allé cette semaine et qu'ils n'avait aucun client a ce moment. Le service technique au sous sol est plutôt cool, il m'a dépanné une ou deux fois sur mon macbook que j'avais pas acheté chez eux et sans frais... Comme quoi ça doit dépendre des périodes !:rateau:
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h36 ----------
> 
> ...



Merci pour ton petit commentaire sur ce magasin. Bon, il a l'air pas si mal...Je me renseigne parce que je n'ai jamais rien acheté chez ICLG, et j'en entends pas toujours dire du bien. En fait je me renseigne à cause de la promo du MBB, qui est vraiment pas mal...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h49 ----------

S'ils pouvaient faire une promo sur les MBP. Les anciens, je veux dire.


----------



## Dark Phantom (25 Février 2010)

oui sinon tu as les mbb à 869 euros chez surcouf.


----------



## fabnaute (25 Février 2010)

Rezv@n a dit:


> On approche des 3000 messages. A la mi-mars on sera au moins à 10'000 !


 
et en juin, tu crois qu'ils auront abandonné?
Ils seront peut-être lassés d'attendre


----------



## dambo (25 Février 2010)

fabnaute a dit:


> et en juin, tu crois qu'ils auront abandonné?
> Ils seront peut-être lassés d'attendre



En juin on tapera directement avec nos MBP early 2010


----------



## chris37 (25 Février 2010)

Concours comme pour itunes au 10000ème  post le posteur gagne un mbp


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (25 Février 2010)

chris37 a dit:


> Concours comme pour itunes au 10000ème  post le posteur gagne un mbp



Ok pas de soucis tu nous donne ton n° de CB juste pour être sur


----------



## daphone (25 Février 2010)

En tout cas ce petit site est bien pratique.. 
http://www.appleserialnumberinfo.com/Desktop/index.php


----------



## chris37 (25 Février 2010)

J'ai pas dit que c'est moi qui l'offre le mbp!! Demande a ipapy


----------



## HAL-9000 (25 Février 2010)

Daphone travaille un peu


----------



## daphone (25 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Daphone travaille un peu



Ahahaha


----------



## bast06 (25 Février 2010)

Sinon personne a remarqué que le refurb était VIDE ya plus rien du tout... Étrange.. Haha


----------



## daphone (25 Février 2010)

bast06 a dit:


> Sinon personne a remarqué que le refurb était VIDE ya plus rien du tout... Étrange.. Haha



Et aussi le rapport avec la 10.6.3 qui tarde a sortir? (gestion de l'usb qu'ils disent?)


----------



## thiathias (25 Février 2010)

Bah euh si il y avait une dizaine de MBP sur le refurb


----------



## bast06 (25 Février 2010)

Ba je suis sur mon iPhone et je vois rien sur le refurb -_-'


----------



## IBon (25 Février 2010)

Le refurb US n'a jamais été aussi pleins ...


----------



## Jol666 (25 Février 2010)

Pareil chez moi, le refurb *FR* est vide, mais pas l'US.


----------



## rizoto (25 Février 2010)

bast06 a dit:


> Sinon personne a remarqué que le refurb était VIDE ya plus rien du tout... Étrange.. Haha



Avec vous 

Si le refurb est vide, c'est un signe et si il est plein... 
...aussi.


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (25 Février 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> Avec vous
> 
> Si le refurb est vide, c'est un signe et si il est plein...
> ...aussi.



Ils sont en attente, donc ils y a des cygnes partout ?! :rateau:


----------



## Kinesam (25 Février 2010)

Cygnes ??? l'oiseau ? 

En tout cas l'Apple Store allemand (et oui j'habite là-bas) est remplis de MBP


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (25 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Cygnes ??? l'oiseau ?
> 
> En tout cas l'Apple Store allemand (et oui j'habite là-bas) est remplis de MBP



oui oui :rateau: :hein:


----------



## Sylow (25 Février 2010)

Quand je suis allé faire les courses hier il n'y avait plus de pommes !!
c'est un signeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Dark Phantom (25 Février 2010)

C'est le moment de négocier le prix dans les boutiques... genre 10%, voire même plus... de prendre son temps...
Les mbp sont à négocier aussi en fonction de leur date de fabrication, rapport aux batteries...


----------



## Fil de Brume (25 Février 2010)

Moi je ne veux pas négocier, je veux les nouveaux MBP ^^


----------



## daphone (25 Février 2010)

Allez à la FNAC ou ailleurs. Sur le mac, faire menu Pomme > à propos de ce mac > cliquer deux fois sur la version de l'OS > recopier le numéro de série dans le lien ci dessous
http://www.appleserialnumberinfo.com/Desktop/index.php

Et expliquer au vendeur l'origine du mac, sa config exacte, sa date de fabrication (en chine) etc.. et lui demander une réduction


----------



## elbrado (25 Février 2010)

erreur...


----------



## v4lium (25 Février 2010)

le nouveau MBP disposant d'un écran tactile, la refonte des interfaces doit être un brin délicate... mieux vaut un peu de retard qu'un fiasco.
C'est sure que les sorties des MBP-tactil et Ipad doivent être gérées correctement... et pour l'instant ca serait bien l'Ipad en premier...

Maintenant il est bien évident que pour le coup de l'écran tactil sur MBP je dis absolument n'imorte quoi 

Mais ca pourrait être ça le niveau supérieur ou SJ veut amener le MB... non ?


----------



## kerflous (25 Février 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> C'est le moment de négocier le prix dans les boutiques... genre 10%, voire même plus... de prendre son temps...
> Les mbp sont à négocier aussi en fonction de leur date de fabrication, rapport aux batteries...



vu les configs d'un autre âge le 20-25% oui:love::rateau:


----------



## Fil de Brume (25 Février 2010)

v4lium a dit:


> Maintenant il est bien évident que pour le coup de l'écran tactil sur MBP je dis absolument n'imorte quoi


C'est vrai qu'un écran tactile, en plus du trackpad multitouch et du clavier, cela va de soit, ça pourrait être sympa, quand on veut déplacer un dossier, un document, n'importe quoi, le faire directement sur l'écran 

Mais je dirais que... peut-être que les MBP intègreront les nouvelles cartes nvidia, et donc il faut le temps de bien les intégrer


----------



## v4lium (25 Février 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'un écran tactile, en plus du trackpad multitouch et du clavier, cela va de soit, ça pourrait être sympa, quand on veut déplacer un dossier, un document, n'importe quoi, le faire directement sur l'écran


cela va de soit sinon c'est un Ipad Pro 



Fil de Brume a dit:


> Mais je dirais que... peut-être que les MBP intègreront les nouvelles cartes nvidia, et donc il faut le temps de bien les intégrer


 
Oui surement... mais ca me fait moins d'effet... rapport à la claque que promet SJ sur les prochaines versions..


----------



## pumauer (25 Février 2010)

En fait, ce qui va sortir, c'est des Ipad Pro 13, 15 et 17". C'est pour ça que ça tarde.


----------



## daphone (25 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> En fait, ce qui va sortir, c'est des Ipad Pro 13, 15 et 17". C'est pour ça que ça tarde.



Tu crois pas si bien dire. J'avais vu une rumeur qui parlais de faire une "TabletMac" (après la sortie de l'iPad), comme quoi ils voudraient faire une tablette en 15'' avec un MacOS X quasi similaire (mais adapté au tactile)... mais bon...


----------



## v4lium (25 Février 2010)

mmmMM tout le monde (pro) n'est peut-être pas pret à abandonner le clavier (avec des vraies touches )  pas pratique d'un point de vue ergonomique de taper des heures avec les mains sur le même plan que l'écran... 
Sinon ils nous pondent un Ipad avec deux ecrans façon Nintendo DS, avec un pour le clavier  
Je vois pas d'autres explications


----------



## Dementia (25 Février 2010)

Vous pensez vraiment qu'on pourrait avoir droit à un écran tactil sur le mbp ?? :s. Qu'ils mettent ca en option ou alors qu'ils proposent une version bis avec ecran tactil!!!  Je n'y crois pas. Ca represente trop de risque, plein seraient déçus. Et le mpb est davantage destiné aux pro, et l'écran tactil ca me parrait pas tellement pratique !! Et puis jveux pas passer mon temps à éffacer les traces de doigts !!  Non non y aura pas de tactil la dessus, enfin j'espère pas :s. Sinon je prends l'imac.   Non j'y crois pas !    
Prions mes amis    pour la MAJ des mbp, pour optimus, pour pour pour... P***** POUR QU'ILS NE SORTENT PAS DANS 10 ANS QUOI


----------



## whisper33 (25 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Rabat-joie
> 
> Tiens et la... ça t'irai mieux comme MaJ ?



OH! la valsie de brondon et brenda!


----------



## kerflous (25 Février 2010)

Du tactile sur une dalle brillante..excellent idée.

Sympa de travailler avec des gants de chirurgiens pour éviter les traces.

J'y crois pas une seconde de toute façon, trop fatiguant et peu pratique vu  l'angle que fait l'écran(obligation de lever le bras entier). On remplacera jamais une bonne vieille souris sur un laptop/pc de bureau.


----------



## Aldwyr (25 Février 2010)

J'aimerai savoir d'où viens cette idée d'écran tactile sur les MBP? C'est une idée sortie de nul par ou une source le confirme? Car me fait peur à l'idée de swicher sur un truc totalement différent des autre version et qui en plus sera le premier modèle du genre.

(Au passage, je suis nouveau donc bonjour a tous ^^)


----------



## v4lium (25 Février 2010)

Mais c'est "MOI" la source  n'y vois rien d'autre qu'une tentative désespérée de trouver une raison au retard ( ou non, si ca se trouve c'est bien plannifié depuis 2 ans que le MBP 2010 il sort en juin) relatif des MBP 2010.

Après le problème des traces sur l'écran c'est pas plus contraignant que sur l'iphone ou l'iPad...ca se gère... Par ailleurs si l'écran tactile n'est pas le "seul" moyen de gèrer l'interface je vois pas le probleme...

A force d'utiliser l'iPhone, je suis parfois tenter de tapoter mon écran quand je veux zoomer... alors why not, moi je serais intéresser par la fonctionnalité...


----------



## GWEN2001 (25 Février 2010)

v4lium a dit:


> le nouveau MBP disposant d'un écran tactile, la refonte des interfaces doit être un brin délicate... mieux vaut un peu de retard qu'un fiasco.
> C'est sure que les sorties des MBP-tactil et Ipad doivent être gérées correctement... et pour l'instant ca serait bien l'Ipad en premier...
> 
> Maintenant il est bien évident que pour le coup de l'écran tactil sur MBP je dis absolument n'imorte quoi
> ...


 
Autant l'écran tactile sur une tablette je comprend (même si j'en prendrais pas pour l'instant)

mais alors sur un portable ou l'ergonomie au clavier + tracpad est quand même plus abouti je ne comprend pas 
pareil pour les ordi de bureau la position verticale de l'écran et l'éloignement (plus d'une longueur de bras), ou est l'intéret.

les seul application que je vois interressantes sont celles d'un média center mais on s'éloigne de l'utilité d'un ordinateur.

qui à déjà utilisé suffisament un pc tactile pour donner sont avis et quels sont les plus (pour quelles applications)


----------



## Aldwyr (25 Février 2010)

Ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est comment vous faite pour dire que le MBP est en retard? Il ne peux pas être en retard car il n'y a pas de date de sortie, juste des moyennes.

Après, moi aussi j'aimerai bien qu'il sorte, juste pour voir si ça vaux le coups d'en acheter un et j'espère que les prix seront plus bas (100  ça serai pas mal ).

Après, on peux toujours rêver, comme tout le monde:love::love:


----------



## kerflous (25 Février 2010)

Le tactile sur un laptop ou ordinateur de bureau c'est juste un des arguments marketings les plus futiles que j'aie jamais vu. 

Sur un tablet, oui, un téléphone, oui, mais pas sur un écran presque perpendiculaire au plan de travail...:rateau:

enfin si ça fait vendre..


----------



## Dark Phantom (25 Février 2010)

Je viens de vérifier le numéro de série de quelques macbook pro en vente dans un grand magasin parisien (en vente, pas le modèle d'expo), et Apple Serial Number info m'indique qu'ils datent d'octobre 2009, fabriqués en chine. Ils ont donc déjà quatre mois de moins sur une batterie qui dure deux ans. Donc plus que 20 mois...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h46 ----------

PS: Avant l'écran tactile, ce serait pas mal un pavé numérique sur le 17"...


----------



## v4lium (25 Février 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> Je viens de vérifier le numéro de série de quelques macbook pro en vente dans un grand magasin parisien (en vente, pas le modèle d'expo), et Apple Serial Number info m'indique qu'ils datent d'octobre 2009, fabriqués en chine. Ils ont donc déjà quatre mois de moins sur une batterie qui dure deux ans. Donc plus que 20 mois...


 
Ca se calcul comme ca la durée de vie d'une batterie ? même si il se passe rien dans le carton d'emballage elle se dégrade ? ca m'étonne mais j'y connais rien...

Pour l'écran tactile, je rappelle que je disais "nimporte quoi" qui puisse correspondre a quelque chose d'inattendu sur la maj MBP


----------



## Dark Phantom (25 Février 2010)

Oui. Les batteries, quelque soit leur qualité et leur taille déclinent toutes deux ans après leur fabrication, même si on en prend soin, et qu'on fait tout ce qu'il faut pour qu'elles aient une meilleure durée. Cette durée améliorée déclinera après deux ans. Même chose pour les mobiles.


----------



## GWEN2001 (25 Février 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> Je viens de vérifier le numéro de série de quelques macbook pro en vente dans un grand magasin parisien (en vente, pas le modèle d'expo), et Apple Serial Number info m'indique qu'ils datent d'octobre 2009, fabriqués en chine. Ils ont donc déjà quatre mois de moins sur une batterie qui dure deux ans. Donc plus que 20 mois...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h46 ----------
> 
> PS: Avant l'écran tactile, ce serait pas mal un pavé numérique sur le 17"...


 
a la place du pavé numérique il pourrait mettre un écran tactile façon ipod touch avec affichage et fonction suivant les utilisations (pavé num, touche spéciales.....)

mais la c'est du pur phantasme

par contre c'est bizarre que ça n'existe pas en option accessoire (bluetooth ou usb)
avec le multitouch, comme les tablettes wacom cintiq mais version 3.5" ou A5-A6


----------



## Dark Phantom (25 Février 2010)

vu le prix d'une cintiq... ça me parait pas possible.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h22 ----------

Pour les batteries, on peut aussi calculer par cycle de charge. Une batterie lithium ion peut supporter entre 500 et 600 cycles de charge.


----------



## v4lium (25 Février 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> Pour les batteries, on peut aussi calculer par cycle de charge. Une batterie lithium ion peut supporter entre 500 et 600 cycles de charge.


 
Donc tant qu'elle reste dans le carton et qu'elle est pas utilisée elle décline forcément moins non ?


----------



## Dark Phantom (25 Février 2010)

v4lium a dit:


> Donc tant qu'elle reste dans le carton et qu'elle est pas utilisée elle décline forcément moins non ?


Non. Elles déclinent même quand elles ne sont pas utilisées parce que l'électrolyte vieillit, "l'accu sèche" avec le temps, si on veut. 
C'est pour ça qu'il faut négocier quand on achète un appareil un peu vieux. Autant de temps d'utilisation mobile en moins, quoiqu'en dise les vendeurs. 
Je suis d'accord avec ce qui est dit depuis plusieurs messages, toujours vérifier le numéro de série avant d'acheter. Comme ça on a une traçabilité du produit. 
Enfin, si on est un acheteur exigeant.


----------



## Fil de Brume (25 Février 2010)

En même temps si on attend, et qu'on achète un MBP qui vient de sortir, par exemple, on sait que le produit est récent


----------



## Dark Phantom (25 Février 2010)

ou faire l'acquisition aussi d'une batterie externe si on voyage longtemps sans prise secteur...


----------



## guigui_41 (25 Février 2010)

Il me semble qu'on avait déjà parler de ça : http://consomac.fr/news-823.html

Mais voici une très bonne nouvelle


----------



## Dark Phantom (25 Février 2010)

guigui_41 a dit:


> Il me semble qu'on avait déjà parler de ça : http://consomac.fr/news-823.html
> 
> Mais voici une très bonne nouvelle



Je veux pas mettre mon grain de sel là où il faut pas, mais la refurb, y'a pas pire arnaque. 
Tu commandes chez Surcouf et tu as tes MBP 13" neufs actuellement à 1000 euros. Alors les refurb de 13" à 1500 euros alors que leur batterie est moisie.... ha ha ha je me marre...


----------



## guigui_41 (25 Février 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> Je veux pas mettre mon grain de sel là où il faut pas, mais la refurb, y'a pas pire arnaque.
> Tu commandes chez Surcouf et tu as tes MBP 13" neufs actuellement à 1000 euros. Alors les refurb de 13" à 1500 euros alors que leur batterie est moisie.... ha ha ha je me marre...



Ouai Refurb c'est pas top


----------



## xao85 (25 Février 2010)

J'en ai tellement marre d'attendre que je suis en trainde réfléchir à un Imac...


----------



## guigui_41 (25 Février 2010)

Faut pas cracker


----------



## planD (25 Février 2010)

Sinon, pour en revenir au sujet, des news sur la sortie du nouveau MB Pro avec son nouveau processeur ? (désolé de reposer la question, mais y a tellement de posts hors sujet entre 2, qu'il devient difficile de trouver les infos pertinentes sur ce sujet en particulier) 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h16 ----------

Je veux dire au niveau date ? Rien d'annoncé, rien d'officiel ?


----------



## _Panamac_ (25 Février 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> J'en ai tellement marre d'attendre que je suis en trainde réfléchir à un Imac...




   moi aussi j'y ai bien pensé, c'est tellement agréable de bosser sur un écran pareil, mais quand tu dois te déplacer.... 

l'idéal serait d'avoir les deux en fait... mais faut aussi aligner les sous ...


----------



## GWEN2001 (25 Février 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> J'en ai tellement marre d'attendre que je suis en trainde réfléchir à un Imac...


 
c'est marant j'ai eu la démarche inverse, j'étais parti pour un 27" core i5
mais les problèmes d'écran m'ont mis le doute
Et je me dis que le portable pour le même pris ou un peu moins (je vise un 15" milieu de gamme) me permettra d'avoir deux poste à la maison (le pc pour internet les enfants et ma femme) + le portable pour les déplacement et le montage vidéo.
et lors des révision B de l'imac je switcherais totalement.


----------



## Fil de Brume (25 Février 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> Je veux pas mettre mon grain de sel là où il faut pas, mais la refurb, y'a pas pire arnaque.
> Tu commandes chez Surcouf et tu as tes MBP 13" neufs actuellement à 1000 euros. Alors les refurb de 13" à 1500 euros alors que leur batterie est moisie.... ha ha ha je me marre...



Ca doit dépendre de la configuration, parce que en neuf sur le site apple, les MBP 13" vont de 1149 à 1399 &#8364;, donc 1500 &#8364; sur le refurb, j'ai un doute, ou alors c'est une version avec un plus gros disque, plus de mémoire, ce genre de trucs.

Il faut comparer ce qui est comparable, montre moi le lien vers la config surcouf, et le même lien sur le refurb, pour voir si les machines sont les mêmes...

Sur surcouf, il y a deux MBP 13", 1090 &#8364; et 1377 &#8364;. A mon sens celui à 1090 est l'équivalent du MBP à 1149, soit 5% de réduction, celui à 1377 l'équivalent de celui à 1399, soit quasi le même prix.

Donc les prix surcouf sont pas si faramineux que ça.


----------



## fxserafino (25 Février 2010)

planD a dit:


> Je veux dire au niveau date ? Rien d'annoncé, rien d'officiel ?



Apple n'annonce jamais de date de sortie, sauf parfois pour les nouveaux produits (quand je dis nouveau, c'est vraiment nouveau, pas une simple mise a jour) ...


----------



## v4lium (25 Février 2010)

Ils mettent pas une batterie neuve quand ils refurb'ent ?


----------



## xao85 (25 Février 2010)

GWEN2001 a dit:


> c'est marant j'ai eu la démarche inverse, j'étais parti pour un 27" core i5
> mais les problèmes d'écran m'ont mis le doute
> Et je me dis que le portable pour le même pris ou un peu moins (je vise un 15" milieu de gamme) me permettra d'avoir deux poste à la maison (le pc pour internet les enfants et ma femme) + le portable pour les déplacement et le montage vidéo.
> et lors des révision B de l'imac je switcherais totalement.



Ben moi ça me tente vraiment, surtout que dans un an je ne suis plus étudiant et j'aurai donc moins besoin de mobilité... Mais cette année j'ai mon TFE à bosser et il me faut un portable pour le trvailler dès que je peux. Et je regrette toujours qu'apple avec un si magnifique écran n'est pas incorporé le lecteur blueray... 

Sinon concernant les problèle de l'Imac27, ça à l'air d'être résolu. Il n' y a presque plus de post sur le topique concernant ses problèmes de jeunesse.


----------



## Fil de Brume (25 Février 2010)

Pour ma part je n'ai pas un vrai besoin de mobilité, mais pouvoir emporter mon Mac au bureau, pour ma pause de midi, ou en vacances, ça me tente bien ^^

Je pense que je me prendrais le MBP le plus petit qui soit et le moins cher, qui ait un port FW et surtout une carte graphique dédiée... si c'est un 13", j'aimerais bien d'ailleurs, ben je me prendrais un 13".

Je fais aussi du montage vidéo, mais j'ai un écran 22" chez moi sur lequel je pourrais brancher mon MBP, et un jour je le changerais sûrement pour un écran 27" avec entrée HDMI histoire de pouvoir connecter ma PS3 et mon caméscope dessus ^^


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (25 Février 2010)

En effet ne craquez pas, ainsi vous essuierez les plâtres en rencontrant les défauts des premiers nouveaux modèles pour qu'on puisse ensuite en profiter pleinement quand ils seront révisés et rodés grâce à vous un an et demi après.


----------



## Fil de Brume (25 Février 2010)

Bah moi je le prendrais à la Fnac avec la garantie échange à neuf, comme ça dans un an et demi s'il a un souci, je le ferais remplacer par un des nouveaux MBP ^^


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (25 Février 2010)

Qui seront la même version puisque vous attendrez encore la fameuse mise à jour.


----------



## zosodesbois (25 Février 2010)

Moi je comptais attendre les nouveaux macbook pro... Mais je suis encore indécis... je pense que le mieux est d'attendre les nouveaux nouveaux nouveaux Macbook Pro III de juin 2018 avec l'OS X "Desert Goupil" et leur 240Go de Ram... Avec leur processeur Apocalypse Core et un bon 500 Ghz ! Adobe CS24 fonctionnera du tonner et je pourrai facilement me téléporter avec I-téléport


----------



## v4lium (25 Février 2010)

zosodesbois a dit:


> Moi je comptais attendre les nouveaux macbook pro... Mais je suis encore indécis... je pense que le mieux est d'attendre les nouveaux nouveaux nouveaux Macbook Pro III de juin 2018 avec l'OS X "Desert Goupil" et leur 240Go de Ram... Avec leur processeur Apocalypse Core et un bon 500 Ghz ! Adobe CS24 fonctionnera du tonner et je pourrai facilement me téléporter avec I-téléport


 
iCrack ou iFume


----------



## zosodesbois (25 Février 2010)

I-zappa ^^


----------



## Aldwyr (25 Février 2010)

zosodesbois a dit:


> Moi je comptais attendre les nouveaux macbook pro... Mais je suis encore indécis... je pense que le mieux est d'attendre les nouveaux nouveaux nouveaux Macbook Pro III de juin 2018 avec l'OS X "Desert Goupil" et leur 240Go de Ram... Avec leur processeur Apocalypse Core et un bon 500 Ghz ! Adobe CS24 fonctionnera du tonner et je pourrai facilement me téléporter avec I-téléport



Mais lol? Je te signale qu'en 2012 on est tous mort, tu devrai acheter les trois dernier version des macbook pro avant d'y passer.
c'est ce que je ferai si j'avais l'argent nécessaire pour :love::love:


----------



## pumauer (25 Février 2010)

J'ai le regret de vous annoncer que je suis désormais un étranger sur ce forum.:rateau::love:


----------



## new in mac (25 Février 2010)

Moi je dis qu'ils sortiront les MBP que dans 3 mois, pour que ça fasse à peu près 1 ans.


----------



## guigui_41 (25 Février 2010)

new in mac a dit:


> Moi je dis qu'ils sortiront les MBP que dans 3 mois, pour que ça fasse à peu près 1 ans.



Pfffffff n'importe quoi ! Y'en ici qui vont te démonter ton arguments en 30 secondes :!


----------



## pumauer (25 Février 2010)

J'ai le regret de vous annoncer que j'en ai plus rien à f...


----------



## daphone (25 Février 2010)

new in mac a dit:


> Moi je dis qu'ils sortiront les MBP que dans 3 mois, pour que ça fasse à peu près 1 ans.



Ce n'est pas plus fondé que dire qu'ils sortiront demain.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h10 ----------

@[Vezøul]Numerø41 :  Tu es très lourd mec, tu fais pareil sur les autres topics ? Fais au moins l'effort d'être drôle si tu n'as rien à dire. Et pas la peine de mettre tes   , je ne plaisante pas.


----------



## guigui_41 (25 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> J'ai le regret de vous annoncer que j'en ai plus rien à f...



rien à foutre de quoi ?


----------



## Jol666 (25 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> J'ai le regret de vous annoncer que j'en ai plus rien à f...


... comme tous les lecteurs de ce topic de toutes tes remarques hors-sujet et pas drôles...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (25 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> je ne plaisante pas.



Merde je flippe maintenant


----------



## zosodesbois (25 Février 2010)

[COLOR=Silver a dit:
			
		

> [/COLOR]@[Vezøul]Numerø41 :  Tu es très lourd mec, tu fais pareil sur les autres topics ? Fais au moins l'effort d'être drôle si tu n'as rien à dire. Et pas la peine de mettre tes   , je ne plaisante pas.




Le mec qui fais juste peur :love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## Rezv@n (25 Février 2010)

Une nouvelle preuve ? 

http://swisscomonlineshop.sso.bluew...S_Notebook&drilldown=3&subcat=OS_AppleMacBook

Le délai est de "1-2  semaine". 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h25 ----------

Courrage je le sens pour le 16 ! Apple écoute ses stocks. Si seulement il y avait encore un indice supplémentaire comme tous les MBP passent à "Expédition sous 3-5 jours" :love::love:


:love::love::love::love:
MacBook Pro 15' i7
8Go de RAM
SSD 256Go
Ecran mat
Magic Mouse offerte
:love::love::love::love:


----------



## pumauer (25 Février 2010)

guigui_41 a dit:


> rien à foutre de quoi ?



Parce que j'ai acheté un Mac, voilà pourquoi.


----------



## Aldwyr (25 Février 2010)

Rezv@n a dit:


> Une nouvelle preuve ?
> 
> http://swisscomonlineshop.sso.bluew...S_Notebook&drilldown=3&subcat=OS_AppleMacBook
> 
> ...



srx, ça serai magnifique:love::love:, mais voilà, je voudrai aussi voir le prix qui va avec, ou sinon c'est tout en option :hein::hein::hein:
Je ne vois pas un i7 sur le 15", je dirai un i5 juste pour qu'il y ai deux 5


----------



## daphone (25 Février 2010)

zosodesbois a dit:


> Le mec qui fais juste peur :love::love::love::love::love::love:



Ce n'est pas mon but. Je veux simplement dire ce que je pense clairement de ce membre à qui je ne trouve aucune utilité, même pas celle du divertissement.  Mais bon la prochaine fois, j'enverrai un MP, car je veux nullement continuer , pour ma part, à polluer le topic avec ce genre de commentaires 

sujet clos.

(j'ai trouvé la solution ! Merci MacG .. > ignorer ce membre, magique !  )


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (25 Février 2010)

Pourtant niveau pollution ce topic ressemble à une magnifique décharge, surtout le lundi et le mardi.


----------



## guigui_41 (25 Février 2010)

Rezv@n a dit:


> Une nouvelle preuve ?
> 
> http://swisscomonlineshop.sso.bluew...S_Notebook&drilldown=3&subcat=OS_AppleMacBook
> 
> ...




C'est cool sa


----------



## daphone (25 Février 2010)

guigui_41 a dit:


> C'est cool sa



Je n'ai pas compris comment tu interprètes cette info ? Ça veut dire qu'ils n'ont plus de stock actuellement, et qu'ils sont obligés de repasser commande, non ? car si tu achètes maintenant ce modèle, tu devras bien le recevoir (MBP 5) dans 2-3 semaines, non ?


----------



## guigui_41 (25 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Je n'ai pas compris comment tu interprètes cette info ? Ça veut dire qu'ils n'ont plus de stock actuellement, et qu'ils sont obligés de repasser commande, non ? car si tu achètes maintenant ce modèle, tu devras bien le recevoir (MBP 5) dans 2-3 semaines, non ?



Tu trouves pas ça cool qu'ils vidents les stocks ?


----------



## daphone (25 Février 2010)

guigui_41 a dit:


> Tu trouves pas ça cool qu'ils vidents les stocks ?



J'aimerais, mais comme dis précédemment, pourquoi 1 à 2 semaines?  ça veut dire qu'ils repassent commande pour être fournis sur CE modèle dès que possible. C'est le "plus en stock" qui voudrait dire qqchose. On ne peut plus alors faire l'acte d'achat sur ce modèle.


----------



## pumauer (25 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> J'aimerais, mais comme dis précédemment, pourquoi 1 à 2 semaines?  ça veut dire qu'ils repassent commande pour être fournis sur CE modèle dès que possible. C'est le "plus en stock" qui voudrait dire qqchose. On ne peut plus alors faire l'acte d'achat sur ce modèle.



Hé mec, j'ai acheté le Macbook!


----------



## daphone (25 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Hé mec, j'ai acheté le Macbook!



tu l'as acheté alors au ICLG Beaubourg ? quel modèle et quel prix ? Tu en es content du service chez eux ?


----------



## Fil de Brume (25 Février 2010)

Disons que moi je ne suis pas spécialement pressé, l'attente me permettra peut-être de l'acheter comptant (et content aussi, j'espère ^^), j'ai un iMac qui marche très bien, donc en attendant j'ai mon iMac, et je me prendrais un MBP quand les nouveaux modèles sortiront quoi...

C'est juste que prendre un core 2 duo alors qu'on en est actuellement aux i3, i5, i7, ça m'embêterait... comme ça m'aurait embêté de prendre un core duo si les core 2 duo étaient déjà sortis ^^

Mon iMac est un core duo vu qu'il date de 2006.

Donc j'attend...


----------



## pumauer (25 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> tu l'as acheté alors au ICLG Beaubourg ? quel modèle et quel prix ? Tu en es content du service chez eux ?



Oui, je l'ai acheté à ICLG Beaubourg. Macbook blanc, donc. 895 euros avec un disque de 500 Go dans le ventre! Imbattable au jour d'aujourd'hui.
Le service on verra. Mais j'aime bien le magasin, aéré, calme. Ça change des supermarchés genre Fnac ou autre! Bon, ils ne se ruent pas sur toi quand tu arrives, mais je trouve que c'est pas plus mal. Le mec qui m'a fait la facture est cool. Ils ont l'air sympa. Pas mal de monde, cela dit. 
J'ai bien sûr demandé pour les nouveaux MBP. Mais rien à faire, pas de news!


----------



## daphone (25 Février 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Disons que moi je ne suis pas spécialement pressé, l'attente me permettra peut-être de l'acheter comptant (et content aussi, j'espère ^^), j'ai un iMac qui marche très bien, donc en attendant j'ai mon iMac, et je me prendrais un MBP quand les nouveaux modèles sortiront quoi...
> 
> C'est juste que prendre un core 2 duo alors qu'on en est actuellement aux i3, i5, i7, ça m'embêterait... comme ça m'aurait embêté de prendre un core duo si les core 2 duo étaient déjà sortis ^^
> 
> ...



De toute manière il est en effet plus sage d'attendre (si on peut), de manière à pouvoir comparer les MBP6 aux MBP5 et prendre ce dernier à un prix plus intéressant si les MBP 6 n'apporteraient pas significativement les améliorations attendues.


----------



## HAL-9000 (25 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> ...au jour d'aujourd'hui....



Pléonasme (et même double pléonasme car _hui_, mot du vieux français veut dire _ce jour_ et donc aujourd'hui se traduit par _au jour de ce jour_, donc si en plus tu rajoutes _au jour_ ça nous donne _au jour du jour de ce jour_ :hein

Tu dis _Maintenant_ comme tout le monde... 


:rateau:


----------



## daphone (25 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Oui, je l'ai acheté à ICLG Beaubourg. Macbook blanc, donc. 895 euros avec un disque de 500 Go dans le ventre! Imbattable au jour d'aujourd'hui.
> Le service on verra. Mais j'aime bien le magasin, aéré, calme. Ça change des supermarchés genre Fnac ou autre! Bon, ils ne se ruent pas sur toi quand tu arrives, mais je trouve que c'est pas plus mal. Le mec qui m'a fait la facture est cool. Ils ont l'air sympa. Pas mal de monde, cela dit.
> J'ai bien sûr demandé pour les nouveaux MBP. Mais rien à faire, pas de news!



Oui comme j'ai dit précédemment, ils aimeraient bien en avoir des news ! Effectivement, c'est un très bon prix pour un portable Apple neuf. Je ne pense pas que ce modèle sera affecté par une mise à jour de si tôt donc bon, tu es tranquille. C'est le premier modèle en 13'' du MBP à plein tarif qui est vraiment décalé aujourd'hui en rapport équipement / prix. Un modèle bien vendu donc Apple ne doit pas le laisser dans l'etat. J'avais lu une rumeur comme quoi justement, avec l'arrivée de l'iPad, le macbook serait conservé (portable accessible Apple), mais que l'écart serait agrandit avec le MBP 13 pour remettre un peu de cohérence dans la gamme. (donc futur MBP 13 plus cher ?)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h33 ----------




HAL-9000 a dit:


> Pléonasme (et même double pléonasme car _hui_, mot du vieux français veut dire _ce jour_ et donc aujourd'hui se traduit par _au jour de ce jour_, donc si en plus tu rajoutes _au jour_ ça nous donne _au jour du jour de ce jour_ :hein
> :rateau:


 de toute manière, ce topic entier est un pléonasme


----------



## HAL-9000 (25 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> de toute manière, ce topic entier est un pléonasme



J'aurai plutôt dit une grosse blague... 

:love:


----------



## pumauer (25 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Pléonasme (et même double pléonasme car _hui_, mot du vieux français veut dire _ce jour_ et donc aujourd'hui se traduit par _au jour de ce jour_, donc si en plus tu rajoutes _au jour_ ça nous donne _au jour du jour de ce jour_ :hein
> 
> Tu dis _Maintenant_ comme tout le monde...
> 
> ...



Au jour du jour de ce jour, donc, on ne trouve pas meilleure opération que ce Macbook blanc.


----------



## HAL-9000 (25 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Au jour du jour de ce jour, donc, on ne trouve pas meilleure opération que ce Macbook blanc.



Voila, t'as tout compris... 

Et on écrit Mac*B*ook (y'a des gens qui sont morts pour moins que ça )


----------



## daphone (25 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> J'aurai plutôt dit une grosse blague...
> 
> :love:



Non, nous sommes des visionnaires ! :love: , vous verrez qu' il sortira ! (je ne sais pas quand :rateau


ok je sors..


----------



## Jol666 (25 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Voila, t'as tout compris...


Même sur une remarque comme celle du pléonasme, il arrive à rebondir et sortir une daube.. ça m'épuise...


----------



## pumauer (25 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Voila, t'as tout compris...
> 
> Et on écrit Mac*B*ook (y'a des gens qui sont morts pour moins que ça )



Ouais, Macbook, Ipad...


----------



## daphone (25 Février 2010)

Décidemment, quand il n'y a pas de rumeurs, c'est encore plus chiant ici que quand il y en a. Au moins, certains (entre autres moi) s'amusent à sortir des théories, des conneries, des dates, etc.. ça bouge quoi ! Là c'est pire que Derrick... (avec dans le rôle principal, HAL  qui règne sur un désert humain)


----------



## pumauer (25 Février 2010)

Ouais. Enfin, si vous saviez ce que je suis content!


----------



## MacSedik (25 Février 2010)

alors quoi de neuf? là quelqu'un a des dates a proposer?


----------



## divoli (25 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Là c'est pire que Derrick...



Hé oui... Paix à son âme. 


- Interlude - 

[YOUTUBE]Mo-obtxH8ls[/YOUTUBE]​​


----------



## HAL-9000 (25 Février 2010)

Un desert humain... c'est tout à fait cela... 

Sinon Derrick saison 7 episode 2 c'est énorme  :love:


----------



## iZiDoR (25 Février 2010)

v4lium a dit:


> Ils mettent pas une batterie neuve quand ils refurb'ent ?



Oui.



xao85 a dit:


> J'en ai tellement marre d'attendre que je suis en trainde réfléchir à un Imac...



Ouais mais tu devrais attendre, Apple va les mettre à jour...


----------



## shenrone (25 Février 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> alors quoi de neuf? là quelqu'un a des dates a proposer?



Ouais, demain:rose:


----------



## Fil de Brume (25 Février 2010)

Un pléonasme plait aux nazes ?
Ou alors ça plait à ceux qui ont de l'asthme ?

Je suis déjà dehors :modo:


----------



## matcan (25 Février 2010)

Une question pour Pumauer qui vient de s'acheter le MB blanc :
je cherche a faire tourner logicpro : est-ce que la config du MB blanc est suffisante ou dois-je attendre la mise a jour du MB pro (je ne suis pas a 2 semaines)?


----------



## MacSedik (25 Février 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> J'en ai tellement marre d'attendre que je suis en trainde réfléchir à un Imac...





iZiDoR a dit:


> Ouais mais tu devrais attendre, Apple va les mettre à jour...



effectivement, tant qu'on y est faudra penser à ouvrir un autre fil sur le forum iMac. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h12 ----------




matcan a dit:


> Une question pour Pumauer qui vient de s'acheter le MB blanc :
> je cherche a faire tourner logicpro : est-ce que la config du MB blanc est suffisante ou dois-je attendre la mise a jour du MB pro (je ne suis pas a 2 semaines)?



mets de la RAM par contre et DD véloce.


----------



## GWEN2001 (25 Février 2010)

c'est vrai qu'on parle pas mal depuis mardi sans grande info supplémentaire du coup on à oublier de fêter la 150 ème page et le 3000  messages

la millième page et le 10 000 message auront droit à..........
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

ben ...... à rien 


désolé, je sors.:rateau:


----------



## daphone (25 Février 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> mets de la RAM par contre et DD véloce.



Le macbook blanc n'est pas moins puissant que le MBP13 (même ram, même DD) donc franchement, Logic Pro fonctionnera sans problèmes. Après, si tu multiplies les effets et les pistes simultanées, il te faudra passer à 4go de RAM. Le macbook ne remplacera pas une "console 48 pistes AES", mais en tant que station nomade, il sera parfait pour la plupart des usages.


----------



## Kinesam (25 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Pléonasme (et même double pléonasme car _hui_, mot du vieux français veut dire _ce jour_ et donc aujourd'hui se traduit par _au jour de ce jour_, donc si en plus tu rajoutes _au jour_ ça nous donne _au jour du jour de ce jour_ :hein
> 
> Tu dis _Maintenant_ comme tout le monde...
> 
> ...



I love you HAL :love:

Enfin bref, je me suis tapé 4 pages encore... suffit de vous laisser une après-midi sans surveillance et voila 


Jsuis allé voir dans un magasin (en allemagne) et il m'a dit qu'il sait qu'une MAJ est prévu mais quand, il en a aucune idée ! 
Par contre ils ont l'air d'avoir encore du stock...


----------



## matcan (25 Février 2010)

OK, merci je songe au MB blanc alors
j'ai switché sur mac pour passer sur logic et depuis je suis sur mac (IMac 24'', MBpro 2007). Autant j'ai galéré sur PC avec cubase, autant avec ma configuration actuelle (MOTU, MAC, L
OGIC) ça fonctionne nickel. C'est la principale raison pour laquelle je resterai sur mac.


----------



## Kinesam (25 Février 2010)

matcan a dit:


> OK, merci je songe au MB blanc alors
> j'ai switché sur mac pour passer sur logic et depuis je suis sur mac (IMac 24'', MBpro 2007). Autant j'ai galéré sur PC avec cubase, autant avec ma configuration actuelle (MOTU, MAC, L
> OGIC) ça fonctionne nickel. C'est la principale raison pour laquelle je resterai sur mac.



Logic et Adobe Audition c'est parfait 

Mais un MacBook avec 4go de mémoire vive suffiras amplement !
Après faut réfléchir si tu as besoin de FireWire ! (ce qui est le cas de beaucoup de carte son ou de table de mixage)


----------



## matcan (25 Février 2010)

la motu peut fonctionner en USB donc c'est possible.
Mais c'est vrai que pour un projet avec plein d'effets et instruments virtuels le MBP serait peut être plus solide?...
adobe audition je connais pas...


----------



## pumauer (25 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Le macbook blanc n'est pas moins puissant que le MBP13 (même ram, même DD) donc franchement, Logic Pro fonctionnera sans problèmes. Après, si tu multiplies les effets et les pistes simultanées, il te faudra passer à 4go de RAM. Le macbook ne remplacera pas une "console 48 pistes AES", mais en tant que station nomade, il sera parfait pour la plupart des usages.



Et ce Macbook blanc, flambant neuf sous mes doigts, est vraiment fabuleux. Pour ceux qui aiment le blanc et un écran pas trop brillant, c'est nickel! Qu'ils le sortent, maintenant, leur MBP! De toute façon, j'en veux plus!


----------



## Kinesam (25 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Et ce Macbook blanc, flambant neuf sous mes doigts, est vraiment fabuleux. Pour ceux qui aiment le blanc et un écran pas trop brillant, c'est nickel! Qu'ils le sortent, maintenant, leur MBP! De toute façon, j'en veux plus!



Tu as cédé, mais au moins tu es heureux 

Jsuis content pour toi   (je t'envie meme quasiment^^)

@ Matcan => Le MB suffiras pour ce que tu veux faire...mais il est vrai que si tu as l'argent et la patience qu'il faut, les nouveaux MBP ne seront pas un mauvais investissement


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> une MAJ est prévue




Je peux le mettre en bleu ?

_*"une MAJ est prévue"*_


----------



## pumauer (25 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Tu as cédé, mais au moins tu es heureux
> 
> Jsuis content pour toi   (je t'envie meme quasiment^^)
> 
> @ Matcan => Le MB suffiras pour ce que tu veux faire...mais il est vrai que si tu as l'argent et la patience qu'il faut, les nouveaux MBP ne seront pas un mauvais investissement



Merci! Je n'ai pas particulièrement cédé. Ça fait un moment que j'hésite entre le Blanc et le MBP 13". Alors j'ai attendu pour voir les nouveaux. Mais bon, ils ne viennent pas, alors...Et puis bon, affaire de goût, mais je préfère le Blanc, car le look alu/clavier noir, bordures noires brillantes, je trouve pas ça top. Le préfère le look uni, plus Apple (comme dans le temps, quoi). Et tout est mieux que l'ancien. Coque, écran, trackpad, Os. Plus silencieux, aussi, le ventilo s'emballe moins...Enfin bref...Ce fut donc une bonne journée! Et 500 de disque dur! Et quel prix! Enfin bref, je me tais...


----------



## matcan (25 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Tu as cédé, mais au moins tu es heureux
> 
> Jsuis content pour toi   (je t'envie meme quasiment^^)
> 
> @ Matcan => Le MB suffiras pour ce que tu veux faire...mais il est vrai que si tu as l'argent et la patience qu'il faut, les nouveaux MBP ne seront pas un mauvais investissement



je crois que je vais attendre la mise a jour... a condition que vous me promettiez que les nouveaux MBP seront disponibles le 16 mars


----------



## bartman (25 Février 2010)

matcan a dit:


> je crois que je vais attendre la mise a jour... a condition que vous me promettiez que les nouveaux MBP seront disponibles le 16 mars



D'accord on te le promet 

Sérieusement tu crois vraiment que quelqu'un connaît la date de sortie ? Si c'était le cas ça fait longtemps qu'on aurait arreté de dire qu'il sort mardi prochain tous les mardi. 
Mais bon le 16 c'est possible bien que ce serait bien s'ils sortaient avant 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h30 ----------




eseldorm a dit:


> Je peux le mettre en bleu ?
> 
> _*"une MAJ est prévue"*_



ça pour une nouvelle c'est une nouvelle


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (25 Février 2010)

Hey,

J'hésite à investir dans un Macbook Pro 13,3 pouces dès maintenant. En général j'ai raison de ne pas attendre les renouvellements de gamme (on y perd toujours quelques choses avec Apple, FW, ExpressCard ), mais là où j'ai besoin d'un avis c'est sur les question de l'autonomie et de la carte graphique du futur portable Apple.

Bien sûr, on ne peut pas deviner. Mais on peut quand même se faire une idée...
Ce que je crains c'est un verouillage de la CM des procésseurs des I5 qui empêcherait Apple de mettre un autre processeur graphique qu'une des merde d'Intel, rendant un nouveau modèle graphiquement à la traine sauf si Apple intègrait un controlleur pour une seconde carte graphique gérée complètement indépendemment ==> Quid de l'autonomie de la machine dans ces cas là? 

La seule chose qui me ferait mal en cas de renouvellement des gammes si j'achète maintenant serait de voir une augmentation substantielle de l'autonomie des nouveaux modèles. Tout le reste je m'en fous, ou presque, et aujourd'hui tout me laisse croire qu'on va plutôt au mieux vers une stagnation de l'autonomie sur la futur gamme, soit vers une diminution. Des avis?


----------



## bartman (25 Février 2010)

Atlante a dit:


> Hey,
> 
> J'hésite à investir dans un Macbook Pro 13,3 pouces dès maintenant. En général j'ai raison de ne pas attendre les renouvellements de gamme (on y perd toujours quelques choses avec Apple, FW, ExpressCard ), mais là où j'ai besoin d'un avis c'est sur les question de l'autonomie et de la carte graphique du futur portable Apple.
> 
> ...



regarde ça pour te faire une idée de l'autonomie : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/143101/optimus-la-nouveaute-des-prochains-macbook-pro


----------



## Aldwyr (25 Février 2010)

bartman a dit:


> D'accord on te le promet
> 
> Sérieusement tu crois vraiment que quelqu'un connaît la date de sortie ? Si c'était le cas ça fait longtemps qu'on aurait arreté de dire qu'il sort mardi prochain tous les mardi.
> Mais bon le 16 c'est possible bien que ce serait bien s'ils sortaient avant



J'ai quelqu'un qui connait la date de sortie, mais je en pense pas qui va vouloir me le dire :hein::hein:

Je parle bien sur de SJ


----------



## daphone (25 Février 2010)

Je pense au contraire qu'on va vers une augmentation de l'autonomie (faible,ou au pire la même). Déjà sur le plan moral, c'est mauvais en marketing d'annoncer quelque chose de moins bien que la génération précédente. Mais aussi sur le plan technique, les processeurs iX seraient moins gourmand (turbo et hypertreading s'acriverait en fonction des taches) donc plus performants et charge mieux repartie. De plus la techno Optimus pour la carte graphique va dans ce but de rapport puissance/ autonomie en activant l'un ou l'autre des chipset. Bref je me fais de soucis a ce sujet.


----------



## _Panamac_ (25 Février 2010)

bon, a part les stocks de MBP qui semble diminuer ici et là, il n'y a pas vraiment de signes annonceurs de nouveautés... c'est désespérant.. :mouais:

je n'ai pas suivi les MAJ des anciens modèles mais si certains étaient là, comment cela s'est passé? y a avait t'il des rumeurs quelques jours / semaines avant ?

des dates annoncées ? supposées ?

je pense que s'il doit y avoir une mise à jour, ce sera pour la mi-mars mais j'ai encore des doutes....


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (25 Février 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> bon, a part les stocks de MBP qui semble diminuer ici et là, il n'y a pas vraiment de signes annonceurs de nouveautés... c'est désespérant.. :mouais:
> 
> je n'ai pas suivi les MAJ des anciens modèles mais si certains étaient là, comment cela s'est passé? y a avait t'il des rumeurs quelques jours / semaines avant ?
> 
> ...



Le mieux c'est de lire un peu ce qu'il se dit tu aurai tes réponses ...

Les cygnes les cygnes pourquoi toujours ces cygnes


----------



## pumauer (25 Février 2010)

Moi j'ai l'esprit tranquille, maintenant, avec mon MB blanc tout neuf.
Désolé! :rose:


----------



## HAL-9000 (25 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Merci! Je n'ai pas particulièrement cédé. Ça fait un moment que j'hésite entre le Blanc et le MBP 13". Alors j'ai attendu pour voir les nouveaux. Mais bon, ils ne viennent pas, alors...Et puis bon, affaire de goût, mais je préfère le Blanc, car le look alu/clavier noir, bordures noires brillantes, je trouve pas ça top. Le préfère le look uni, plus Apple (comme dans le temps, quoi). Et tout est mieux que l'ancien. Coque, écran, trackpad, Os. Plus silencieux, aussi, le ventilo s'emballe moins...Enfin bref...Ce fut donc une bonne journée! Et 500 de disque dur! Et quel prix! Enfin bref, je me tais...



Oui mais mon MBP 2.53Ghz 13' te mets ta race quand même...


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (25 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Oui mais mon MBP 2.53Ghz 13' te mets ta race quand même...



Le mien lui met une race aussi mais c'est pas dur non plus sachant que le minimal des MBP est aussi performat que le MBB ...
(j'ai de la RAM et un DD en 7200tr/min)


----------



## troche63 (25 Février 2010)

Bonsoir,
A la lecture des 153 pages du fil, je ne crois pas avoir vu (sauf erreur de ma part) qui que ce soit évoquer une possible évolution du superdrive. Le mien est plus ou moins hs (MATSHITADVD-R), il lit certes tous les supports mais refuse de graver quasiment tous les dvd (qq soit le modèle). Et je ne suis pas seul dans ce cas ...
Votre avis ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (25 Février 2010)

Splinter28 a dit:


> Le mien lui met une race aussi mais c'est pas dur non plus sachant que le minimal des MBP est aussi performat que le MBB ...
> (j'ai de la RAM et un DD en 7200tr/min)



On lui met sa race, on est d'accord


----------



## pumauer (25 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Oui mais mon MBP 2.53Ghz 13' te mets ta race quand même...



Quel langage, Seigneur! 
Bon, c'est toi qui a la plus grosse, ok, ok, ok...


----------



## HAL-9000 (25 Février 2010)

troche63 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> A la lecture des 153 pages du fil, je ne crois pas avoir vu (sauf erreur de ma part) qui que ce soit évoquer une possible évolution du superdrive. Le mien est plus ou moins hs (MATSHITADVD-R), il lit certes tous les supports mais refuse de graver quasiment tous les dvd (qq soit le modèle). Et je ne suis pas seul dans ce cas ...
> Votre avis ?



Troche63 alias _Troche63_  ????


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2010)

La seule évolution serait de virer les SuperDrive Matshita tellement ils fonctionnent mal&#8230;


----------



## HAL-9000 (25 Février 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> La seule évolution serait de virer les SuperDrive Matshita tellement ils fonctionnent mal



Tu trolls sévère la...


----------



## troche63 (25 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Troche63 alias _Troche63_  ????


Ben oui HAL, troche63 , on se connait ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h41 ----------




eseldorm a dit:


> La seule évolution serait de virer les SuperDrive Matshita tellement ils fonctionnent mal


  Eseldorm, je crois que les Matshita ne sont pas les seuls à m...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Tu trolls sévère la...



Qui me parle ? 



troche63 a dit:


> Eseldorm, je crois que les Matshita ne sont pas les seuls à m...


Sauf que moi, j'ai un Matshita


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (25 Février 2010)

troche63 a dit:


> Ben oui HAL, troche63 , on se connait ?


 
Je crois qu'il confond juste avec Tophe63 :love:


----------



## HAL-9000 (25 Février 2010)

Splinter28 a dit:


> Je crois qu'il confond juste avec Tophe63 :love:



Splinter28 suit 
Juste un clein d'oeil


----------



## _Panamac_ (25 Février 2010)

Splinter28 a dit:


> Le mieux c'est de lire un peu ce qu'il se dit tu aurai tes réponses ...
> 
> Les cygnes les cygnes pourquoi toujours ces cygnes



non mais juste pour savoir comment cela c'était passé pour la mise à jour précédente.

sinon je suis déjà le topic, t'en fais pas pour ça


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (25 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Splinter28 suit
> Juste un clein d'oeil



C'est pas gentil pour Trophe63 mais bon 



> Sauf que moi, j'ai un Matshita



et merde moi aussi j'espère qu'il ne va pas me faire chier mais pour l'instant ça va 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h51 ----------




_Panamac_ a dit:


> non mais juste pour savoir comment cela c'était passé pour la mise à jour précédente.
> 
> sinon je suis déjà le topic, t'en fais pas pour ça



Autant pour moi alors :love:


----------



## troche63 (25 Février 2010)

Splinter28 a dit:


> Je crois qu'il confond juste avec Tophe63 :love:


Si le 63 indique son dép, il y a qq auvergnats ici (hs Off)

Pour le superdrive le supprimer oui pourquoi pas mais je me vois mal trainer le graveur Lacie à chacun de mes déplacements (pour lire hein !:love, si j'ai un MBP c'est aussi une question de mobilité


----------



## Venturo (25 Février 2010)

Splinter28 a dit:


> *Autant* pour moi alors


 
AU TEMPS pour moi bordel, c'est quand même pas compliqué :love:


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (25 Février 2010)

Venturo a dit:


> AU TEMPS pour moi bordel, c'est quand même pas compliqué :love:



Il y a 2 écoles mon noble ami mais tu as raison apparemment l'académie française préfère ta formulation [/GRAMMAIRE-ORTHOGRAPHE]


----------



## Kalamytaz (25 Février 2010)

N3ox a dit:


> Et les 13 ?? :x
> 
> N'empêche qu'il ne serait pas tellement étonnant qu'ils ne renouvellent que les 17...



Ou qu'ils les suppriment carrément......


----------



## troche63 (25 Février 2010)

Kalamytaz a dit:


> Ou qu'ils les suppriment carrément......


Supprimer les 17 ? Ben au moins je n'hésiterai pas quand je changerai:rateau:

Ou parlais tu des 13 ?


----------



## Emmanuel94 (25 Février 2010)

154 pages sur le nouveau MacBook Pro... bande de malades... sortez, buvez, discutez... voire plus si affinités, de toute manière il arrivera bien un jour, et là on sera repartit pour 200 pages sur les mérites comparés de la carte graphique ZXCCC 890 avec 2048 GO de RAM, sur le fait que le processeur P890 est mieux que le P889 (il y a 1 en plus..) et qu'avec seulement 64 GO de RAM, vous ne pouvez pas jouer à Monopoly 2010 en full screen à 450 fps.

Allez à mardi sur le store... sans rancune


----------



## Venturo (25 Février 2010)

Splinter28 a dit:


> Il y a 2 écoles mon noble ami mais tu as raison apparemment l'académie française préfère ta formulation [/GRAMMAIRE-ORTHOGRAPHE]


 

"Lorigine de cette expression nétant plus comprise, la graphie _Autant pour moi_ est courante aujourdhui, *mais rien ne la justifie*."

( http://www.academie-francaise.fr/langue/questions.html#au_temps )

Une seule école Sieur. 


PS : j'espère que certains apprécieront cet échange radicalement H.S. au sein d'un topic essouflé, lassant et révélateur d'un profond malaise civilisationnel, rien que ca !
Sérieusement, ca ne vous fait pas peur vous, au fond ? Dans la vie n'y a-t-il pas plus intéressant que la sortie d'un ordi ?
Le constat est là : nos vies se vident de plus en plus de toute substance et nous la remplissons de matière.


----------



## _Panamac_ (25 Février 2010)

Venturo a dit:


> "Lorigine de cette expression nétant plus comprise, la graphie _Autant pour moi_ est courante aujourdhui, *mais rien ne la justifie*."
> 
> ( http://www.academie-francaise.fr/langue/questions.html#au_temps )
> 
> ...



faut arréter avec ces procès en dépendance matérialo-geek-psychodramatique !! 

il y a aussi des gens qui ont besoin d'un outil de travail performant et qui ne souhaitent pas claquer 2000 euros dans du matos dont les composants datent de plusieurs années à la veille d'une probable mise à jour !

c'est tout !


----------



## daphone (25 Février 2010)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> 154 pages sur le nouveau MacBook Pro... bande de malades... sortez, buvez, discutez...



Sortir ? Ouais trainer dans la rue... dans les cages d'escaliers, moyen mec ! autant rester sur les MBP ! 
Boire ? T'en fais pas, mec, les bières, je les ai devant mon ordi ! Pas besoin de descendre au PMU d'en bas.
Discuter ? C'est pas ce qu'on fait là ? Ah si des fois, je parle un peu philo avec mon concierge



Non sérieusement, ne t'en fais pas, j'ai une vie bien remplie , je vis en couple, j'ai une vie équilibrée, _(je mange des fruits)_ et ce topic n'est qu'un petit onglet ouvert dans mon grand safari quotidien. En général je suis sur un seul forum (et un seul topic, en l'occurence celui ci) car j'attends de pouvoir renouveler mon MB depuis quelque mois et que ma CB est prête. Dès que je l'aurai, je me connais, je ne serai quasiment plus sur les forums. (où alors en train de me renseigner à fond sur un autre forum sur un truc complètement différent que je désire m'acheter). J'avoue que je ne suis pas riche, que j'ai des goûts de luxe (ahem) et que ça m'a rendu quelque part obsessionnel. (oui je le dis monsieur et j'assume ).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h37 ----------

Ou alors en résumé ça donne ça  qui est très vrai.



_Panamac_ a dit:


> faut arréter avec ces procès en dépendance matérialo-geek-psychodramatique !!
> 
> il y a aussi des gens qui ont besoin d'un outil de travail performant et qui ne souhaitent pas claquer 2000 euros dans du matos dont les composants datent de plusieurs années à la veille d'une probable mise à jour !
> 
> c'est tout !


----------



## HAL-9000 (25 Février 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> il y a aussi des gens qui ont besoin d'un outil de travail performant et qui ne souhaitent pas claquer 2000 euros dans du matos dont les composants datent de plusieurs années à la veille d'une probable mise à jour !
> 
> c'est tout !



Parler de matos travail chaque soir jusqu'a 23H30, WE inclus rien de choquant, non non...  A croire que le travail c'est la vie...


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (25 Février 2010)

Venturo a dit:


> "Lorigine de cette expression nétant plus comprise, la graphie _Autant pour moi_ est courante aujourdhui, *mais rien ne la justifie*."
> 
> ( http://www.academie-francaise.fr/langue/questions.html#au_temps )
> 
> ...



Au temps plus pour moi alors ...


----------



## _Panamac_ (25 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Parler de matos travail chaque soir jusqu'a 23H30, WE inclus rien de choquant, non non...  A croire que le travail c'est la vie...




qu'est ce que tu racontes ?? je comprends pas...  c'est un mec qui affiche plus de 1 000 messages qui me dis ça, à cette heure en +   

en quoi ça peut te gêner ? mon matos perso est mon outil de travail. et là ça urge, donc je viens aux nouvelles histoire de voir si ça bouge ou pas.

je me rends surtout compte que beaucoup de gens sont dans l'attente comme moi.


----------



## daphone (25 Février 2010)

C'est clair, c'est les mecs qui ont le double, ou trente fois plus de messages que toi qui viennent te donner des leçons. Toi tu cherches comme moi une bonne machine pour travailler (et dépenser intelligemment car c'est pas donné) , donc tu lis ce forum pour te renseigner (et ce qui est cool avec le net, c'est qu'il n'y a plus la notion d'heures pour le faire) alors que HAL.... ben... 

ben en fait je sais pas, il est là pour le plaisir on va dire


----------



## _Panamac_ (25 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> alors que HAL.... ben... ben en fait je sais pas, il est là pour le plaisir on va dire




    

voilà


----------



## Kinesam (25 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Sortir ? Ouais trainer dans la rue... dans les cages d'escaliers, moyen mec ! autant rester sur les MBP !
> Boire ? T'en fais pas, mec, les bières, je les ai devant mon ordi ! Pas besoin de descendre au PMU d'en bas.
> Discuter ? C'est pas ce qu'on fait là ? Ah si des fois, je parle un peu philo avec mon concierge
> 
> ...



Voila quelqu'un qui a une vraie vie 



Nan mais c'est juste bizarre qu'il y a si peu de rumeur...ils sont vraiment fort chez Apple !

PS : note à moi meme...j'ai trop bu de martini et de tequila ce soir... :mouais:


----------



## tazevil666 (25 Février 2010)

Il est la pour le plaisir ??? C'est encore pire alors   Aller courage y vont bien finir par arriver un jour ou l'autre. J'en ai un peu marre de le trimbaler chez mes clients avec le Samsung nc10 de ma petite femme !!! Loool


----------



## divoli (26 Février 2010)

Au fait, il n'y a pas eu de pré-commande pour les iPad ?


----------



## Xentoss (26 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Parler de matos travail chaque soir jusqu'a 23H30, WE inclus rien de choquant, non non...  A croire que le travail c'est la vie...


 
''C'est sur ton tapis qu' ils sont venus pisser ...
C'est ce que je dit, sa nana doit du fric a toute la ville mais c'est sur mon tapis qu'ils viennent pisser.
C'est sur ton tapis qu'ils sont venus pisser Duc...''

Ca faisait trop longtemps que j'en avais envie


----------



## daphone (26 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Au fait, il n'y a pas eu de pré-commande pour les iPad ?



Même pour l'iPad, il n'y a plus de rumeurs...

J'ai envie de dire _Où va t-on ? _


----------



## divoli (26 Février 2010)

Bah ils comptent leurs sous, chez Apple.


----------



## Kinesam (26 Février 2010)

On est vendredi... vivement mardi prochain !
:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:

Je ne perd toujours pas espoir ! 
Cela fait déja si longtemps qu'on attend...je suis sur qu'Apple nous prépare une jolie surprise...et j'espère une baisse de prix du SSD 

C'est surement Optimus qui leur pose un problème ! (parce que je ne crois pas à la théorie qui dit qu'ils n'intègreront pas de CG dans la MAJ )


----------



## daphone (26 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> On est vendredi... vivement mardi prochain !
> :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:
> 
> Je ne perd toujours pas espoir !
> ...



Oui j'en attends beaucoup vu l'actualité d'Apple en ce moment (ils veulent miser gros et loin)
Sinon pour les SSD, ils peuvent faire pression par des contrats fournisseurs, mais pas au point de rendre cette technologie abordable pour le moment.

En ce qui concerne Optimus, je suis sûr qu'ils travaillent non pas avec Nvidia pour intégrer Optimus dans les MBP, mais en collaboration pour développer une solution native dans OSX10.6 (j'avais lu ça quelque part). Intel commence à leur casser les pieds, et à terme, Apple se remettra dans le développement du silicium, leur but étant de contrôler tout la chaîne de fabrication des différents éléments.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> []à terme, Apple se remettra dans le développement du silicium, leur but étant de contrôler tout la chaîne de fabrication des différents éléments.


Tant que ça fait des postes


----------



## pumauer (26 Février 2010)

Que c'est bon d'avoir l'esprit dégagé! Qu'il est plaisant mon nouveau Macbook! Bon, je suivrais tout de même un peu les nouvelles et souhaite tout de même pour vous tous qu'ils sortent bientôt, ces putains de MBP.


----------



## whisper33 (26 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Décidemment, quand il n'y a pas de rumeurs, c'est encore plus chiant ici que quand il y en a. Au moins, certains (entre autres moi) s'amusent à sortir des théories, des conneries, des dates, etc.. ça bouge quoi ! Là c'est pire que Derrick... (avec dans le rôle principal, HAL  qui règne sur un désert humain)



je dirai les feux de l'amour..lol..ca traine ca trainnnnne ca trainnnnnnnnne................................................................. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 03h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 03h10 ----------




xao85 a dit:


> Ben moi ça me tente vraiment, surtout que dans un an je ne suis plus étudiant et j'aurai donc moins besoin de mobilité... Mais cette année j'ai mon TFE à bosser et il me faut un portable pour le trvailler dès que je peux. Et je regrette toujours qu'apple avec un si magnifique écran n'est pas incorporé le lecteur blueray...
> 
> Sinon concernant les problèle de l'Imac27, ça à l'air d'être résolu. Il n' y a presque plus de post sur le topique concernant ses problèmes de jeunesse.




Imac27 ca marche TB ^^... c'est juste les boutons de jeunesse  apres le bluray..c'est pas pour demain ..Apple ca rime un peu avec radin quand même!ou rapace ou..comme vous voulez ^^
PS : etudiant IDE? (ce cher TFE..)


----------



## dambo (26 Février 2010)

Pumauer : Nouveau nouveau.... c'est vite dit  ! Ton nouveau MacBook a juste 9 mois   allez jarrete de tembeter ;-)  (désole pour les fautes je tape depuis l'iPhone)


----------



## Aldwyr (26 Février 2010)

A votre avis, es-ce que les MB vont aussi avoir un petit MAJ? Pour remettre le processeur a jour? Genre un Core i5-520M ça serai bien ^^


----------



## Rezv@n (26 Février 2010)

Non je pense pas au Corei5. Ils vont laisser encore pour quelques temps du Core2Duo ou au mieux du i3.


----------



## Dark Phantom (26 Février 2010)

Atlante a dit:


> Hey,
> 
> J'hésite à investir dans un Macbook Pro 13,3 pouces dès maintenant. En général j'ai raison de ne pas attendre les renouvellements de gamme (on y perd toujours quelques choses avec Apple, FW, ExpressCard ), mais là où j'ai besoin d'un avis c'est sur les question de l'autonomie et de la carte graphique du futur portable Apple.
> 
> ...



Les nouveaux processeurs sont sensés consommer moins, et les cartes graphiques intégrées aussi. Pour un MBP avec batterie inamovible, c'est mieux de plancher pour avoir une autonomie plus grande. C'est pour ça que je penchais pour un processeur ulv, genre SU 7300. Et avec un switch possible de carte graphique comme sur les modèles équipés de la 9400 et 9600. 
Pour moi, le seul MBP qui n'est pas du tout à la hauteur, surtout pour le prix, c'est le 17". Il est pensé comme un 15" étiré, et pas comme un modèle à part entière. Il mériterait au moins un pavé numérique, et un look un peu plus robuste, vu que ce n'est pas un modèle qu'on va emporter avec soi en nomade ou quotidiennement. Je le trouve assez mal pensé.


----------



## chris37 (26 Février 2010)

Bonjour,pas mal de mbp sur le refurb encore ce matin ! Presque envie de m'en prendre un mais je résiste


----------



## Fil de Brume (26 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Après faut réfléchir si tu as besoin de FireWire ! (ce qui est le cas de beaucoup de carte son ou de table de mixage)



Pour ma part, j'ai besoin de FW pour mes disques durs externes, je me vois vraiment pas brancher mes DD externes en USB... beurk ^^ surtout pour faire du montage vidéo, l'USB est vraiment pas fiable niveau transferts...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> Pour moi, le seul MBP qui n'est pas du tout à la hauteur, surtout pour le prix, c'est le 17". Il est pensé comme un 15" étiré, et pas comme un modèle à part entière. Il mériterait au moins un pavé numérique, et un look un peu plus robuste, vu que ce n'est pas un modèle qu'on va emporter avec soi en nomade ou quotidiennement. Je le trouve assez mal pensé.



Ne t'iniquètes pas, le 17" est tout à fait agréable et correct à utiliser


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Que c'est bon d'avoir l'esprit dégagé! Qu'il est plaisant mon nouveau Macbook! Bon, je suivrais tout de même un peu les nouvelles et souhaite tout de même pour vous tous qu'ils sortent bientôt, ces putains de MBP.


 

D'une, on ne dit pas putain mais maman travaille ! (dur même )
De deux, oui j'ai plus de 1000 messages, à raisons d'une moyenne de 1.5 message par jour, généralement la journée... Car le soir j'ai pas que ça à foutre moi !Bowling, soirées chez mon ami Jackie Treehorn, casser la gueule à 2-3 nihilistes... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h51 ----------




Rezv@n a dit:


> Non je pense pas au Corei5. Ils vont laisser encore pour quelques temps du Core2Duo ou au mieux du i3.


 
Au pire du i3 tu veux dire... fréquence max du i3 Arrandale : 2.26Ghz :modo:


----------



## Fil de Brume (26 Février 2010)

Pour ma part ça sera 15" minimum, et 13" si possible, en fait je prendrais le modèle avec l'écran le plus petit qui aura une CG dédiée et un port FW.

Car mon but c'est de pouvoir le transporter facilement. Pas de me dire que je le laisse à la maison parce que j'ai pas envie de m'encombrer ^^

Chez moi je le brancherais sur un écran 22", et en déplacement du 13" me suffirait...


----------



## Dark Phantom (26 Février 2010)

d'façon, le 13", c'est le plus mieux.


----------



## Kinesam (26 Février 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> d'façon, le 13", c'est le plus mieux.



Cela ne veut rien dire 
(floodeur)

Voila un pti article pour ceux qui parlait de MBP tactile !



> http://www.mac4ever.com/news/52188/une_couche_iphone_os_pour_mac_os_x/
> [ ... ]
> Un ancien ingénieur d'Apple précise les termes du débat : si Apple peut  facilement proposer une gestion multitouch sur certaines de ses  applications - on pense à Aperçu - la tâche serait infiniment plus  complexe d'étendre le multitouch à tout l'OS. *« *Ça imposerait de reprendre une très  grande partie des composants du code de Mac Os X* »*. D'où  l'idée de proposer une gestion à la iPhone OS via une sur-couche,  convocable à volonté.
> [ ... ]



Et pour les anglophones : la SOURCE et Macrumors


----------



## TiteLine (26 Février 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> Les nouveaux processeurs sont sensés consommer moins, et les cartes graphiques intégrées aussi. Pour un MBP avec batterie inamovible, c'est mieux de plancher pour avoir une autonomie plus grande. C'est pour ça que je penchais pour un processeur ulv, genre SU 7300. Et avec un switch possible de carte graphique comme sur les modèles équipés de la 9400 et 9600.
> Pour moi, le seul MBP qui n'est pas du tout à la hauteur, surtout pour le prix, c'est le 17". Il est pensé comme un 15" étiré, et pas comme un modèle à part entière. Il mériterait au moins un pavé numérique, et un look un peu plus robuste, vu que ce n'est pas un modèle qu'on va emporter avec soi en nomade ou quotidiennement. Je le trouve assez mal pensé.





C'est vrai qu'il a un écran pourri avec une résolution pourrie et même pas de lecteur SD  mais un port express card à la place .. vraiment indigne de la gamme pro.

Plus sérieusement faut cesser de le considérer comme un ultra portable . Sa robustesse est tout à fait correcte , c'est son poids et sa taille qui le classent plutôt dans la catégorie des transportables. je ne sais pas si beaucoup de personnes l'utilisent quotidiennement en déplacement.

Quant à la résolution de l'écran , elle est vraiment :love: C'est vraiment à l'heure actuelle le modèle le plus en adéquation avec le terme "Pro". 
I


----------



## matcan (26 Février 2010)

Devant l'attente interminable et l'achat de certains j'ai commencé a me pencher sur le MB blanc.
POur le meme prix que le MBP actuel a 4 go je peux avoir un MB blanc
avec un processuer a 2.26 Ghz (le même que le mbp?)
500 GO de DD
4 GO de ram
et apple care 3ans

ça me fait réfléchir....

SI mardi on a pas les MBP je passe commande pour le MB.


----------



## pumauer (26 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Pumauer : Nouveau nouveau.... c'est vite dit  ! Ton nouveau MacBook a juste 9 mois   allez jarrete de tembeter ;-)  (désole pour les fautes je tape depuis l'iPhone)



Ouais, parce que hein! 
Cela dit, un autre article sur les Sandy Bridge, les processeurs qui remplaceront les Core i début 2011 : http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2010/02/26/le-sandy-bridge-sera-22-plus-petit


----------



## Kinesam (26 Février 2010)

matcan a dit:


> Devant l'attente interminable et l'achat de certains j'ai commencé a me pencher sur le MB blanc.
> POur le meme prix que le MBP actuel a 4 go je peux avoir un MB blanc
> avec un processuer a 2.26 Ghz (le même que le mbp?)
> 500 GO de DD
> ...



Oui c'est le meme processeur que le premier 13' de la gamme Pro ! 
En gros c'est sur que pour l'instant le MB l'emporte rapport qualité/prix 

Mais pourquoi n'y a tu pas pensé avant? N'as tu pas besoin de FW?


----------



## pumauer (26 Février 2010)

matcan a dit:


> Devant l'attente interminable et l'achat de certains j'ai commencé a me pencher sur le MB blanc.
> POur le meme prix que le MBP actuel a 4 go je peux avoir un MB blanc
> avec un processuer a 2.26 Ghz (le même que le mbp?)
> 500 GO de DD
> ...



Tiens, tiens, y en a qui vont faire la même chose que moi, on dirait...Bon, réfléchis bien quand même...Perso je l'ai fait parce que j'ai de bonnes raisons et j'ai ma philosophie dans l'achat d'un ordinateur, que j'ai déjà eu l'occasion d'exposer ici. 

Sandy Bridge! Sandy Bridge!


----------



## Emmanuel94 (26 Février 2010)

L'écran est splendide, le son est bon, c'est une machine de tueur... c'est à mon sens effectivement une machine qui est plus vers la notion de transportable, mais cela reste très relatif surtout si on le compare à l'univers PC.

Honnêtement c'est pas ma tasse de thé... mais travailler dans des conditions sédentaires sur cette machine est très agréable.

Le seul bémol et je suis d'accord c'est que l'absence de pavé numérique qui peut facilement être intégré.


----------



## Kinesam (26 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Ouais, parce que hein!
> Cela dit, un autre article sur les Sandy Bridge, les processeurs qui remplaceront les Core i début 2011 : http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2010/02/26/le-sandy-bridge-sera-22-plus-petit



La classe ces nouveaux processeurs !
Tiens jvais attendre un an de plus 
XD


----------



## Fil de Brume (26 Février 2010)

Enrin a dit:


> C'est vraiment à l'heure actuelle le modèle le plus en adéquation avec le terme "Pro".
> I


Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord pour le 17". Un portable c'est fait pour quoi ? Pour pouvoir l'utiliser en déplacement. Un professionnel, il a un ordinateur au bureau, et/ou chez lui. Un portable il en a besoin quand il doit l'utiliser chez des clients, dans le train, n'importe où en déplacement.

Donc au final, je trouve qu'un portable 17" c'est trop gros et trop lourd pour un professionnel qui a besoin de son ordinateur en déplacement.

J'avais fait une visite d'un cabinet d'experts comptables, chaque collaborateur avait un ordinateur portable, qu'ils avaient toujours sur eux, où qu'ils aillent, chez les clients. Je les vois mal avec un 17" pour ça ^^


----------



## Kinesam (26 Février 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord pour le 17". Un portable c'est fait pour quoi ? Pour pouvoir l'utiliser en déplacement. Un professionnel, il a un ordinateur au bureau, et/ou chez lui. Un portable il en a besoin quand il doit l'utiliser chez des clients, dans le train, n'importe où en déplacement.
> 
> Donc au final, je trouve qu'un portable 17" c'est trop gros et trop lourd pour un professionnel qui a besoin de son ordinateur en déplacement.
> 
> J'avais fait une visite d'un cabinet d'experts comptables, chaque collaborateur avait un ordinateur portable, qu'ils avaient toujours sur eux, où qu'ils aillent, chez les clients. Je les vois mal avec un 17" pour ça ^^



Cela dépend de tes utilisations :
Si tu veux un portable avec un grand écran parce que tu préfère le déplacer du bureau à la chambre etc... le 17' est parfait 

Mais cela dépend aussi des métiers :
Ceux qui travaillent dans les bureaux : oui ils en ont un chez eux et un au travail et un petit pour les "voyages", mais il y a d'autres métiers !
Genre un photographe :
Hop il est appelé pour faire un shooting photo dans un studio à l'autre bout de la ville ou à la mer... Paf il a directement un bel ordinateur qu'il peut utiliser pour voir les photos et les retoucher vite fait


----------



## DarkMoineau (26 Février 2010)

Certes Fil de Brume mais le MacBook Pro 17' fais jamais plus de 2.99Kg, il y a des 15' bien plus lourds, tel le Alienware M15x qui fait 4,08Kg, quand le MacBook Pro 15' fait 2,49Kg.

(données constructeurs).


----------



## Fil de Brume (26 Février 2010)

Ah oui pour le poids, ok... mais c'est vrai que moi je pense surtout à l'encombrement ^^


----------



## kerflous (26 Février 2010)

J'avais jamais remarqué l'absence de pavé numérique sur le 17
Pour une gamme "pro"...


----------



## Climaxxx (26 Février 2010)

Il y a une diminution considérable des MBP ajd sur l'Apple Store... A voir...

Enfin pour les étudiants...


----------



## Fil de Brume (26 Février 2010)

Sinon, rappel, pour ceux qui ont un ipod touch/iphone, il existe une appli qui se connecte en bluetooth, et qui permet d'avoir un pavé numérique sur le mac ^^


----------



## Pouasson (26 Février 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Sinon, rappel, pour ceux qui ont un ipod touch/iphone, il existe une appli qui se connecte en bluetooth, et qui permet d'avoir un pavé numérique sur le mac ^^



Le pavé numérique à 150 euros en prenant un abonnement pour taper les chiffres en illimité à 50 euros par mois, ou à 285 euros la version light sans abonnement.


Lawl.


----------



## greystoke (26 Février 2010)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Le pavé numérique à 150 euros en prenant un abonnement pour taper les chiffres en illimité à 50 euros par mois, ou à 285 euros la version light sans abonnement.
> 
> 
> Lawl.


 

t 'as lu son post ??  elle parle pas d'acheter mais pour ceux qui en ont . . .


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (26 Février 2010)

Et un vrai pavé numérique ça ne serait pas mieux. En tout cas c'est sûr que pour une gamme dite Pro, c'est vraiment nul.


----------



## arrakiss (26 Février 2010)

It was a joke....maybe.


----------



## Dark Phantom (26 Février 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Certes Fil de Brume mais le MacBook Pro 17' fais jamais plus de 2.99Kg, il y a des 15' bien plus lourds, tel le Alienware M15x qui fait 4,08Kg, quand le MacBook Pro 15' fait 2,49Kg.
> 
> (données constructeurs).



Je t'écris depuis un Alienware M15X, et il est mieux qu'un MBP de 17" (j'exagère un peu). Le comble. Quand on sait qu'Alienware fait des jouets en toc quand Apple fabrique les seuls portables de qualité. Mais il y a souvent un truc qui coince... Et le MBP 17", c'est moyen...


----------



## Fil de Brume (26 Février 2010)

greystoke a dit:


> t 'as lu son post ??  elle parle pas d'acheter mais pour ceux qui en ont . . .



Voilà... et puis faut voir l'avantage de ceux qui ont ce pavé numérique de luxe... si besoin ça fait boussole ^^
Et je ne suis pas une fille, mais c'est pas grave


----------



## pumauer (26 Février 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> Je t'écris depuis un Alienware M15X, et il est mieux qu'un MBP de 17" (j'exagère un peu). Le comble. Quand on sait qu'Alienware fait des jouets en toc quand Apple fabrique les seuls portables de qualité. Mais il y a souvent un truc qui coince... Et le MBP 17", c'est moyen...



Alienware. J'ai failli acheter cet ordi. Beau look, puissant si on veut, mais un peu gros...


----------



## Pouasson (26 Février 2010)

greystoke a dit:


> t 'as lu son post ??  elle parle pas d'acheter mais pour ceux qui en ont . . .



Mokay, pour les imperméables à l'humour :



arrakiss a dit:


> It was a joke....maybe.



Well done.



Fil de Brume a dit:


> Voilà... et puis faut voir l'avantage de ceux qui ont ce pavé numérique de luxe... si besoin ça fait boussole ^^



Avec un brin de légèreté, je sous entendais qu'Apple, chichement (qui a dit comme d'hab?), nous offrait la possibilité d'avoir un pad uniquement en se payant un iPhone/iTouch, pas qu'il fallait l'acheter... même dans l'humour, faudrait voir à lire, et surtout comprendre en fait...  

Respirez un coup les gens.

(pas toi Fil de Brume heing, j'avais bien saisi le principe, ça me faisait juste marrer d'imaginer Apple vendre un pad tactile à ce prix là, et ça m'étonnerait presque pas )


----------



## Dark Phantom (26 Février 2010)

Ouais, en même temps, ce qui cloche, pour moi, si vous voulez, c'est que sur une machine (le MBP 17") à 2300 euros en config minimum (à savoir le prix d'un mac pro), on n'ait pas toutes les subtilités d'une machine "haut de gamme". Donc :
- un quad core (plutôt un i7, mais ça je pense que ça va arriver, et vu le prix, j'espère que sera un i7 820M en config minimale)
- un disque dur ssd pour le système et les applications, et un disque dur de stockage de 640 Go au moins. 
- des aérations pour éviter les chauffes de processeurs et autres composants
- une batterie amovible pour pouvoir la changer au cas où et garder sa machine un peu plus longtemps avec une bonne autonomie, un peu sur le modèle des asus seashell où la batterie disparait sous la coque. A savoir que le netbook seashell asus karim rashid est vendu avec deux batteries. 
- un pavé numérique
- un système de switch batterie/secteur
- un apple care d'office et moins cher compris dans le prix du portable
Si Apple pouvait m'écouter, merci


----------



## iZiDoR (26 Février 2010)

Ca troll sévère ici....
Vous zavez pas école ?


----------



## pumauer (26 Février 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> Ouais, en même temps, ce qui cloche, pour moi, si vous voulez, c'est que sur une machine (le MBP 17") à 2300 euros en config minimum (à savoir le prix d'un mac pro), on n'ait pas toutes les subtilités d'une machine "haut de gamme". Donc :
> - un quad core (plutôt un i7, mais ça je pense que ça va arriver, et vu le prix, j'espère que sera un i7 820M en config minimale)
> - un disque dur ssd pour le système et les applications, et un disque dur de stockage de 640 Go au moins.
> - des aérations pour éviter les chauffes de processeurs et autres composants
> ...



Ouais, et puis aussi si on pouvait faire des sauvegardes sur un disque dur externe avec Snow Leopard, ce serait pas mal, hein...


----------



## Dark Phantom (26 Février 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Ca troll sévère ici....
> Vous zavez pas école ?


Et voilà, on n'a pas le droit de critiquer....


----------



## iZiDoR (26 Février 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> Et voilà, on n'a pas le droit de critiquer....



Ah sisi tu peux, je n'ai pas d'AAPL...




Dark Phantom a dit:


> Ouais, en même temps, ce qui cloche, pour moi, si vous voulez, c'est que sur une machine (le MBP 17") à 2300 euros en config minimum (à savoir le prix d'un mac pro), on n'ait pas toutes les subtilités d'une machine "haut de gamme". Donc :
> - un quad core (plutôt un i7, mais ça je pense que ça va arriver, et vu le prix, j'espère que sera un i7 820M en config minimale)
> - un disque dur ssd pour le système et les applications, et un disque dur de stockage de 640 Go au moins.
> - des aérations pour éviter les chauffes de processeurs et autres composants
> ...



- i7 820M c'est 2 coeurs...
- connais-tu le prix d'un SSD? 2 DD, tu les met où ??
- des aérations? jamais entendu parler de surchauffe récurrente des mbp 17"...
- La batterie.... ah... déjà abordé des millions de fois... il tient juste 8h en données constructeur...
- système de switch batterie/secteur: il existe déjà...
- Pavé numérique: ça ok, il fait défaut
- L'APP, ce serait bien pour nous mais faut pas rêver...


----------



## Kinesam (26 Février 2010)

Oui c'est vrai que l'i7 n'as "seulement" 2 vrais Coeurs mais grace à l'hyperthreading il y en a 4 apparent!
Donc pour nous ça fais toujours du Quad Core


----------



## Jol666 (26 Février 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> - système de switch batterie/secteur: il existe déjà...


Ca veut dire que lorsque le MBP est branché sur secteur, la batterie ne s'use pas et que l'ordi est alimenté "directement" par le secteur ?
Désolé de la question qui peut paraître idiote à beaucoup ici, mais je ne savais pas.
Et du coup, pourquoi Apple recommande alors de ne pas laisser en permanence le MBP branché sur secteur ?


----------



## pumauer (26 Février 2010)

Misère de misère...Réfléchissez bien avant d'acheter, si vous ne connaissez pas Snow Leopard. J'ai un gros problème avec lui : il ne sauvegarde pas des données sur mon disque dur externe.


----------



## daphone (26 Février 2010)

Jol666 a dit:


> Ca veut dire que lorsque le MBP est branché sur secteur, la batterie ne s'use pas et que l'ordi est alimenté "directement" par le secteur ?
> Désolé de la question qui peut paraître idiote à beaucoup ici, mais je ne savais pas.
> Et du coup, pourquoi Apple recommande alors de ne pas laisser en permanence le MBP branché sur secteur ?



Oui je confirme, tu ne t'occupes pas de ta batterie sur un macbook, c'est bien pensé, pas besoin de la retirer. Donc tranquille. Et si Apple recommande de ne pas la laisser branchée en permanence, ce que techniquement, une batterie doit quand même servir pour ne pas s'user prématuremment. Mais bon, là je pense qu'ils parlaient de l'usage d'un portable en ordi fixe. Si tu fais deux cycles complets par mois, c'est un minimum


----------



## Dark Phantom (26 Février 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> - i7 820M c'est 2 coeurs...
> - connais-tu le prix d'un SSD? 2 DD, tu les met où ??
> - des aérations? jamais entendu parler de surchauffe récurrente des mbp 17"...
> - La batterie.... ah... déjà abordé des millions de fois... il tient juste 8h en données constructeur...
> ...



-le i7 820qm c'est un 4 coeurs, et 8 coeurs en hyperthreading
-les SSD et les DD sont très petits (souviens toi du macbook air, ou du vaio X)
-les composants ça chauffe quand tu les fais calculer des trucs (mais ça dépend de ton utilisation)
-la batterie, c'est très important (je pourrais d'ailleurs vous parler de l'alienware et de ses 1h de batterie) et les données constructeurs sont toutes faites en optimal et consommation d'énergie très faible... 8h ? je dirais plutôt 4h en travail, wifi, une souris etc... et c'est déjà pas mal, sinon très bien... La question que je posais était plutôt le remplacement de celle-ci quand elle s'est fait trop vieille, trop usée...
-le système de switch se fait automatiquement plus ou moins. Il pourrait être décidé par l'utilisateur comme un interrupteur. 
-l'app, sur du haut de gamme, c'est la moindre des choses.


----------



## pumauer (26 Février 2010)

Personne ne réagit à ce que je dis. Dommage, parce que c'est quand même l'enfer. Si vous attendez les nouveaux MBP et si vous ne connaissez pas Snow Léopard, réfléchissez bien et renseignez-vous!


----------



## Pouasson (26 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Personne ne réagit à ce que je dis. Dommage, parce que c'est quand même l'enfer. Si vous attendez les nouveaux MBP et si vous ne connaissez pas Snow Léopard, réfléchissez bien et renseignez-vous!



Qu'est-ce que tu racontes toi avec tes histoires de sauvegardes impossibles là?


----------



## pumauer (26 Février 2010)

Ben ouais. J'avais un Macbook blanc sur Léopard. J'ai attendu les nouveaux MBP, comme tant d'autres, et puis j'ai finalement opté pour le "nouveau" Macbook blanc. Très bien d'ailleurs! Il y a Snow Leopard dessus, que je ne connaissais pas, donc. Eh ben surprise, c'est pas fabuleux du tout comme OS! Et le pire : il ne sauvegarde pas sur des disques externes ou des clés usb (si ces derniers ont fait un passage par Windows). Donc je dis, réfléchissez bien, parce que c'est tout de même très très très très fort de café, cette histoire-là! Une sacrée et sale honte, d'ailleurs, surtout à notre époque. Donc voilà. Je préviens. Cela dit, certains connaissent peut-être le problème et l'ont contourné...


----------



## Pouasson (26 Février 2010)

Tu sais que tu racontes n'importe quoi? .. 

J'ai SL sur MB (un vieux) et sur un Mini (un nouveau), et j'ai aucun problème de quelque sorte que ce soit avec les disques durs externes, les clés USB, les iPods, tous les supports physiques en fait... 

Que t'aies un soucis avec TON ordinateur, ok, mais rentre pas dans la désinformation à deux balles, merci.


----------



## pumauer (26 Février 2010)

Désinformation, sauf que c'est un problème reconnu. Je suis en fait loin d'être le seul à rencontrer ce problème. Y a qu'à voir sur internet. Tu tapes "code erreur 36 sous SL" et tu verras. Certains ne sont pas touchés par ce problème, c'est vrai...
C'est d'ailleurs l'une des raisons pour laquelle beaucoup attendent la version 10.6.3...
Enfin bref...


----------



## David_b (26 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Désinformation, sauf que c'est un problème reconnu. Je suis en fait loin d'être le seul à rencontrer ce problème. Y a qu'à voir sur internet. Tu tapes "code erreur 36 sous SL" et tu verras. Certains ne sont pas touchés par ce problème, c'est vrai...
> C'est d'ailleurs l'une des raisons pour laquelle beaucoup attendent la version 10.6.3...
> Enfin bref...



J'avais des codes 36 sous Tiger... Woaw ! J'avais une sacrée avance, moi 

Sinon, SL marche très bien sur mes Mac


----------



## Pouasson (26 Février 2010)

C'est de la désinformation de dire que c'est l'OS entier qui est nul ou quoi. Qu'il y ait des ratés, ok, mais ça reste très sporadique, faut pas déconner non plus, et pas crier au loup pour tout et n'importe quoi. 

Ça n'a touché que quelques personnes, à ce que j'ai lu (j'étais au courant, t'en fais pas), mais dire une "sacrée et sale honte", mouarf quoi.  (et à ce que j'en ai vu, ça ne touchait que le fat32... c'est d'utiliser cette partition qui est une honte ouais )


----------



## pumauer (26 Février 2010)

Ouais c'est en fait une assez vieille histoire ce "code 36". Mais passons...


----------



## Fil de Brume (26 Février 2010)

Pour ma part, jamais aucun problème pour sauvegarder sur un disque externe, et là j'ai un NAS synology pour time machine et ça marche nickel.

Idem pour mes clés USB, jamais eu aucun souci...

A noter que mon iMac est passé par tiger, leopard, puis snow leopard, et je n'ai jamais, mais alors jamais, eu mon Mac qui a planté. Bref les erreurs code machintruc je ne connais pas, mon ordi n'a jamais eu aucun bug ^^

Les applis, oui, ça m'est arrivé qu'une appli plante, mais jamais le système...

J'ai un iMac de 2006 sous SL.

Concernant la batterie inamovible, même apple ne peut pas la changer, si elle meurt ?  Ou alors c'est comme une batterie d'iPod / iPhone, et le support technique peut remplacer une batterie, mais pas l'utilisateur ?

Merci


----------



## pumauer (26 Février 2010)

Poissondezil a dit:


> C'est de la désinformation de dire que c'est l'OS entier qui est nul ou quoi. Qu'il y ait des ratés, ok, mais ça reste très sporadique, faut pas déconner non plus, et pas crier au loup pour tout et n'importe quoi.
> 
> Ça n'a touché que quelques personnes, à ce que j'ai lu (j'étais au courant, t'en fais pas), mais dire une "sacrée et sale honte", mouarf quoi.  (et à ce que j'en ai vu, ça ne touchait que le fat32... c'est d'utiliser cette partition qui est une honte ouais )



Je n'ai pas dit que l'Os entier est nul ou quoi.
Des ratés, oui.
FATS 32, une honte, je sais pas. Si tu le dis...


----------



## Pouasson (26 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Je n'ai pas dit que l'Os entier est nul ou quoi.
> Des ratés, oui.
> FATS 32, une honte, je sais pas. Si tu le dis...



Le seul avantage qu'il ait, c'est d'être lisible par tous les OS (ah? pas par Snow? )...

Après, niveau sécurisation, ça craint, niveau vitesses de transfert, ça craint, et c'est limité à des fichiers de 4Go maxi... ouaou... trokoul. 

Peut-être que j'ai jamais eu de soucis parce que j'utilise plus ce format (qui pour moi, et ça n'engage que moi, est obsolète au vu de mon usage personnel) depuis belle lurette, et que si j'ai affaire à des DD externes formatés windows, bein j'ai Macfuse et NTFS3G d'installés pour lire du NTFS.


Bref bref. J'le trouve plus que fiable et performant, SL. Autant j'étais moyennement convaincu au passage de Tiger à Leo, autant SL a affiné en profondeur pas mal de choses au-delà de l'aspect graphique, et c'est pas pour me déplaire.


----------



## pumauer (26 Février 2010)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Le seul avantage qu'il ait, c'est d'être lisible par tous les OS (ah? pas par Snow? )...
> 
> Après, niveau sécurisation, ça craint, niveau vitesses de transfert, ça craint, et c'est limité à des fichiers de 4Go maxi... ouaou... trokoul.
> 
> ...



Bon! Si tu le dis, je veux bien te croire. N'empêche que pour l'instant je suis emmerdé quand même, surtout que sous Leo j'étais vraiment tranquille. Ça pourrait très bien arriver à d'autres gens, c'est pour ça que j'en ai parlé. Avant, je passais de Mac à Windows sans problème. Peut-être le moment de virer Windows de ma vie pour de bon, hein...
Enfin bref, là n'est pas le sujet, n'est-ce pas. Et, même si je me sens moins concerné maintenant, je reste tout de même curieux des nouveaux MBP!


----------



## David_b (26 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Je n'ai pas dit que l'Os entier est nul ou quoi.



Non, mais alors tu pinailles sur les mots :



			
				pumauer a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas fabuleux du tout comme OS!





			
				pumauer a dit:
			
		

> Une sacrée et sale honte, d'ailleurs, surtout à notre époque. Donc voilà. Je préviens.





			
				pumauer a dit:
			
		

> c'est quand même l'enfer





			
				pumauer a dit:
			
		

> Réfléchissez bien avant d'acheter, si vous ne connaissez pas Snow Leopard



Ce serait tellement plus agréable si tout le monde faisait le petit effort de peser ses propos avant de cliquer sur "Publier" 

En espérant que tes soucis soient rapidement réglés


----------



## Dark Phantom (26 Février 2010)

Oui, concernant, les batteries, les utilisateurs ne peuvent pas les changer seuls. Ou alors à leur risque et péril, et je crois que tu perds ta garantie si tu l'ouvres.

Sinon, concernant les OS Mac (étant un utilisateur depuis le macintosh plus), je les trouve toujours les meilleurs. Loin devant Windows 7, Vista, XP, Linux etc...


----------



## Pouasson (26 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Peut-être le moment de virer Windows de ma vie pour de bon, hein...



Bein voilà, t'arrêtes pas d'essayer de l'infecter ton pauv'Mac, forcément, il montre du ressentiment à ton égard, avec tes infidélités!  Les bugs sont des infections informatiquement transmissibles, voilà!  

Blague à part, comme l'a dit David_b, j'espère que tu trouveras une solution à tes ennuis malgré tout, car SL est vraiment pas si mal que ça. 

(formate tes DD en ntfs déjà, pour voir, après avoir sauvegardé leurs docs via Windows )


----------



## Dark Phantom (26 Février 2010)

Maintenant ça serait faux de dire qu'on attend pas mac os 11. Ou je sais pas comment il l'appellera. Il changera sûrement de nom totalement. 
(ha ha ha le vieux sujet en retour)


----------



## pumauer (26 Février 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Non, mais alors tu pinailles sur les mots :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"c'est pas fabuleux du tout comme OS!" n'est pas égal à "nul".

"Une sacrée et sale honte, d'ailleurs, surtout à notre époque."
Je ne parlais que du problème que j'ai en particulier.

"c'est quand même l'enfer"
J'ai un peu exagéré, c'est vrai. Mais bon, je suis quand même salement emm...2 ans de tranquillité sous Léo, et puis voilà...

"Réfléchissez bien avant d'acheter, si vous ne connaissez pas Snow Leopard"

Si j'avais su ça, j'aurais peut-être attendu.

J'ai pesé mes mots.


----------



## arrakiss (26 Février 2010)

Mac OS 11 ? Peut être "TIGROU"


----------



## pumauer (26 Février 2010)

Mais bon, c'est pas le sujet. Je vais voir sur le forum s'il y a quelque chose sur cette affaire.
Revenons aux MBP!


----------



## iZiDoR (26 Février 2010)

Ben c'est bien ça, ça troll dur...   Pumauer, avant un achat on se renseigne... Si mac OSX ne te convient pas, apprend a t'en servir ou change... Et je pèse mes mots.


----------



## Dark Phantom (26 Février 2010)

Moi, j'adore cette news :

http://www.macplus.net/magplus/depeche-51665-une-tablette-mac-os-x


----------



## Kinesam (26 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Mais bon, c'est pas le sujet. Je vais voir sur le forum s'il y a quelque chose sur cette affaire.
> Revenons aux MBP!



Exactement !
Parce que là le HS est énorme 



> Ben c'est bien ça, ça troll dur...   Pumauer, avant un achat on se  renseigne... Si mac OSX ne te convient pas, apprend a t'en servir ou  change... Et je pèse mes mots.


Bon vous allez vous calmer??? 

A Saturn de Cologne, ils ont plus que 4 modèles de chaque MBP en stock


----------



## Fil de Brume (26 Février 2010)

arrakiss a dit:


> Mac OS 11 ? Peut être "TIGROU"



Un jour ils vont tomber à court de nom de félin, d'autant qu'ils ne peuvent pas prendre quoi, j'imagine mal un OS s'appeler "coyote" ou "hyène" par exemple, ça fait pas vendeur.

Bon avant qu'on me le reproche, oui, je sais, le coyote n'est pas un félin


----------



## Kinesam (26 Février 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Un jour ils vont tomber à court de nom de félin, d'autant qu'ils ne peuvent pas prendre quoi, j'imagine mal un OS s'appeler "coyote" ou "hyène" par exemple, ça fait pas vendeur.
> 
> Bon avant qu'on me le reproche, oui, je sais, le coyote n'est pas un félin



Moi j'aimerais bien un Mac OS Chacal !
Mais c'est encore du HS les gars


----------



## Dark Phantom (26 Février 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Un jour ils vont tomber à court de nom de félin, d'autant qu'ils ne peuvent pas prendre quoi, j'imagine mal un OS s'appeler "coyote" ou "hyène" par exemple, ça fait pas vendeur.
> 
> Bon avant qu'on me le reproche, oui, je sais, le coyote n'est pas un félin



Reste Lion, Lynx, Ocelot, Tigre blanc, chat, etc... d'ici là, on sera passé à l'OS tactile (donc nouvelle révolution)


----------



## pumauer (26 Février 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Ben c'est bien ça, ça troll dur...   Pumauer, avant un achat on se renseigne... Si mac OSX ne te convient pas, apprend a t'en servir ou change... Et je pèse mes mots.



Laisse tomber.


----------



## Dark Phantom (26 Février 2010)

Le HS, c'est ce qui développe l'intelligence, et la curiosité. A trop rester dans les sentiers battus, avec des oeillères, on finit ou grincheux, ou crétin.


----------



## Pouasson (26 Février 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Un jour ils vont tomber à court de nom de félin, d'autant qu'ils ne peuvent pas prendre quoi, j'imagine mal un OS s'appeler "coyote" ou "hyène" par exemple, ça fait pas vendeur.



Z'ont bien fait les singes... 







(Cheetah heing )


----------



## iZiDoR (26 Février 2010)

de toute façon Apple cailemal


----------



## daphone (26 Février 2010)

J'espère que le MacBook aura ce fameux "magic trackpad" ^^


----------



## Kalamytaz (26 Février 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> Le HS, c'est ce qui développe l'intelligence, et la curiosité. A trop rester dans les sentiers battus, avec des oeillères, on finit ou grincheux, ou crétin.



+1000%...J'ai quitté la belle France à cause de çà......hélas.


----------



## Aldwyr (26 Février 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Un jour ils vont tomber à court de nom de félin, d'autant qu'ils ne peuvent pas prendre quoi, j'imagine mal un OS s'appeler "coyote" ou "hyène" par exemple, ça fait pas vendeur.
> 
> Bon avant qu'on me le reproche, oui, je sais, le coyote n'est pas un félin



Euu, je pense que vue le nombre de félin qui existe, si il arrive a tomber a cours de nom, il on fait fort ^^

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Felidae

Va en bas de la page et trouve ton bonheur 

Où sinon, je pense que ce nom est super pour le prochain OS "Léopard d'or" ou "Gold Leopard"

source
aller dans distinction


----------



## IBon (26 Février 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde !

Desole mais je vais revenir au sujet principal qui nous anime,
ne vous inquitez pas ca ne prendra que quelques lignes 

Bon je suis aux US come vous le savez et je ronge mon frein
(d'achat) en attendant le nouveau MBP car en plus le HDD de
mon MBB est quasi mort a cause d'un choc...

Or, un de mes amis ici vient d'acheter le MBP actuel car il a un
amis qui soit disant bosse chez ou avec apple et qui lui aurait dit qu'il
n'y aurait rien concernant le MBP avant Juin et que Apple etait
actuellement concentre a 100% sur l'IPAD (ou l'IMerde)...
Il lui a egalement dit que 'peut-etre' le nouveau IPhone sortirait
avant les vacs d'ete...

Personnellement je n'y crois pas je reste sur une sortie du new MBP
pour le 16 Mars... et commemce a en avoir ras le cul il faut bien le dire !
Pour mon utilisation j'acheterais bien l'actuel mais payer le prix d'un
I5 ou I7 pour avoir un vieu C2D de merde qui a 9 mois ca me ferait
bien ch*** ...

Bonne journee et a Mardi prochain


----------



## Kalamytaz (26 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Désinformation, sauf que c'est un problème reconnu. Je suis en fait loin d'être le seul à rencontrer ce problème. Y a qu'à voir sur internet. Tu tapes "code erreur 36 sous SL" et tu verras. Certains ne sont pas touchés par ce problème, c'est vrai...
> C'est d'ailleurs l'une des raisons pour laquelle beaucoup attendent la version 10.6.3...
> Enfin bref...



Le problème comme souvent se situe entre ton lit d'hôpital et ton écran. J'ai un MBP et je n'ai aucun des problèmes que tu cites plus haut, et tous les gens que je connais et qui ont le même appareil n'ont pas ce genre de soucis; probablement qu'ils ont appris à programmer leur machine à leur goût, ce qui doit être loin d'être ton cas, et comme disait le poète. quand on n'en sait pas plus on ferme sa gueule...sauf votre respect.


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> J'espère que le MacBook aura ce fameux "magic trackpad" ^^



... et qu'il fera à bouffer, le ménage aussi. 
Ah, et les turlutes aussi !


----------



## divoli (26 Février 2010)

IBon a dit:


> Or, un de mes amis ici vient d'acheter le MBP actuel car il a un
> amis qui soit disant bosse chez ou avec apple et qui lui aurait dit qu'il
> n'y aurait rien concernant le MBP avant Juin et que Apple etait
> actuellement concentre a 100% sur l'IPAD (ou l'IMerde)...
> ...



L'ami de ton ami ne sait très probablement rien, tout comme nous, même s'il bosse chez Apple. Donc faudrait arrêter de croire en ces zigotos, soit disant qui travaillent directement ou indirectement pour Apple, parce qu'ils n'en savent rien.

RIEN.

C'est bon, vous avez tous compris où vous allez encore nous bassiner avec tel vendeur ou tel employé qui vous aurait indiqué telle date ?

Bon.

Ceci dit, je partage l'avis de cette personne, Apple doit mettre le paquet sur l'iPad et ne sortira rien avant que l'iPad soit commercialisé, voire rien non plus dans les deux semaines qui suivront cette commercialisation. Ce qui me fait dire qu'il n'y aura aucun nouveau MBP avant fin avril, mais je peux me tromper.


----------



## MacSedik (26 Février 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Ce serait tellement plus agréable si tout le monde faisait le petit effort de peser ses propos avant de cliquer sur "Publier"



la voie(x) de la sagesse ! ce David_b


----------



## loudovitch (26 Février 2010)

je suis passé chez MACdo tout a l'heure! Le vendeur m'a dit qu'ils étaient en rupture de stocks!
Hummm ça sent bon...........le BigMAC!!!!


----------



## simo.ortho (26 Février 2010)

Je suis passé cet aprem pour acheter le mbp 13". Le vendeur m a dit d' attendre, il y aura une MAJ le 16 mars. En plus il Lui reste pas ds le stock de mbp, il en aura que ce mardi prochain. Je ne sais pas est ce que c est un bn indice ou non?


----------



## _Panamac_ (26 Février 2010)

Time will tell...

perso je vais attendre mi mars, si rien ne se passe, je me prendrais un MBP actuel.

d'ici là, bonne attente !! 

:rateau:


----------



## MacSedik (26 Février 2010)

simo.ortho a dit:


> Je suis passé cet aprem pour acheter le mbp 13". Le vendeur m a dit d' attendre, il y aura une MAJ le 16 mars. En plus il Lui reste pas ds le stock de mbp, il en aura que ce mardi prochain. Je ne sais pas est ce que c est un bn indice ou non?



16 mars ça tombe un mardi (jour habituel des mise-à-jours...), lui au moins il est n'a pas donné de dates exotiques.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (26 Février 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> Ouais, en même temps, ce qui cloche, pour moi, si vous voulez, c'est que sur une machine (le MBP 17") à 2300 euros en config minimum (à savoir le prix d'un mac pro), on n'ait pas toutes les subtilités d'une machine "haut de gamme". Donc :
> - un quad core (plutôt un i7, mais ça je pense que ça va arriver, et vu le prix, j'espère que sera un i7 820M en config minimale)
> - un disque dur ssd pour le système et les applications, et un disque dur de stockage de 640 Go au moins.
> - des aérations pour éviter les chauffes de processeurs et autres composants
> ...



et puis il doit être compatible  avec des capsules nespresso,....


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Février 2010)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> et puis il doit être compatible  avec des capsules nespresso,....



En tout cas d'après sa liste exhaustive le nouveau MBP 17' n'est pas compatible avec les cartes graphiques... Un processeur, un DD, une batterie et tout le monde est content 

La CG c'est HasBeen d't'façon


----------



## iZiDoR (26 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> La CG c'est HasBeen d't'façon



Personne ne lit les Conditions Générales de vente d't'façon


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Février 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Personne ne lit les Conditions Générales de vente d't'façon



...et encore moins les conditions d'interventions sur un topic...


----------



## Rezv@n (26 Février 2010)

Eh les gars vous avez vu la dernière news de iGenerarion ? Le gagnant du concours des 10'000'000'000 de iTunes, il a été appelé par Steve Jobs en personne !!! Si seulement un de nous aurait gagné (donc vivrait aux Etats-Unis) ! Il aurait pu lui demander !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h22 ----------

...Et là on saurait la date de sortie.


----------



## pumauer (26 Février 2010)

Kalamytaz a dit:


> Le problème comme souvent se situe entre ton lit d'hôpital et ton écran. J'ai un MBP et je n'ai aucun des problèmes que tu cites plus haut, et tous les gens que je connais et qui ont le même appareil n'ont pas ce genre de soucis; probablement qu'ils ont appris à programmer leur machine à leur goût, ce qui doit être loin d'être ton cas, et comme disait le poète. quand on n'en sait pas plus on ferme sa gueule...sauf votre respect.



On met une majuscule après un point.
Point.


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Février 2010)

Rezv@n a dit:


> !!! Si seulement un de nous aurait gagné (donc vivrait aux Etats-Unis) ! Il aurait pu lui demander !



*P'tit Gibus est parmi nous :affraid:*


----------



## iZiDoR (26 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> ...et encore moins les conditions d'interventions sur un topic...



Moarf, ici c'est open


----------



## pumauer (26 Février 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Moarf, ici c'est open



En effet.


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Février 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Moarf, ici c'est open


----------



## dambo (26 Février 2010)

> Ceci dit, je partage l'avis de cette personne, Apple doit mettre le paquet sur l'iPad et ne sortira rien avant que l'iPad soit commercialisé, voire rien non plus dans les deux semaines qui suivront cette commercialisation. Ce qui me fait dire qu'il n'y aura aucun nouveau MBP avant fin avril, mais je peux me tromper.



Pour ma part c'est le 16 mars ou le 4 mai !
J'espère que tu te trompes, oh vénérable sage


----------



## divoli (26 Février 2010)

Rezv@n a dit:


> Eh les gars vous avez vu la dernière news de iGenerarion ? Le gagnant du concours des 10'000'000'000 de iTunes, il a été appelé par Steve Jobs en personne !!! Si seulement un de nous aurait gagné (donc vivrait aux Etats-Unis) ! Il aurait pu lui demander !
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h22 ----------
> 
> ...Et là on saurait la date de sortie.



Mais puisque l'on te dit que même chez Apple, personne ne sait !


----------



## iZiDoR (26 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


>



Il est noyé ce Ricard©


----------



## dambo (26 Février 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Mais puisque l'on te dit que même chez Apple, personne ne sait !



Steve Jobs ne décide de rien 
Les hauts dirigeants d'Apple joue aux dés tous les matins ...c'est comme ça qu'on décide des sorties chez Apple, alors c'est le cas de le dire, on est pas sortie


----------



## Xentoss (26 Février 2010)

Ou alors c'est un russe blanc avec une simple goutte de lait


----------



## DarkMoineau (26 Février 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> Je t'écris depuis un Alienware M15X, et il est mieux qu'un MBP de 17" (j'exagère un peu). Le comble. Quand on sait qu'Alienware fait des jouets en toc quand Apple fabrique les seuls portables de qualité. Mais il y a souvent un truc qui coince... Et le MBP 17", c'est moyen...



J'ai juste parlé du poids, pas du reste ^^

Mais bon les ordis portables Alienwares sont un peu lourd pour être qualifiés de portable, nan? 

Enfin il me fallait un exemple et comme je sais qu'Alienware fabrique des éléphants ^^


----------



## Dark Phantom (27 Février 2010)

Il me faut un MacBook pro 13" pour surfer et écrire et puis la suite iLife c est cool pour les vacances... 
et l iPhone 4G... Après ça ira...


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Février 2010)

Xentoss a dit:


> Ou alors c'est un russe blanc avec une simple goutte de lait



 :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h42 ----------




iZiDoR a dit:


> Il est noyé ce Ricard©



Le premier verre (le vide derrière) contenait le Ricard© alors que le ballon au premier plan contient les glaçons


----------



## pumauer (27 Février 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> Il me faut un MacBook pro 13" pour surfer et écrire et puis la suite iLife c est cool pour les vacances...
> et l iPhone 4G... Après ça ira...



Pourquoi pas un MBA dans ce cas? Ça fait son office aussi pour cet emploi. D'ailleurs, certains attendent aussi la MAJ des MBA, peut-être pas négligeable, d'ailleurs...


----------



## dambo (27 Février 2010)

Moi ça m'ennuie je commence la rédaction de mon mémoire, et je le fais pour l'instant sur 60% de l'écran, le reste étant inutilisable. 
Un écran externe me permettra de travailler confortablement en attendant (à condition de bosser chez moi et pas à l'espace recherche de la FAC), mais ce n'est tout de même pas l'idéal 

*Je n'ai donc qu'une chose à dire Vivement le mardi magique !*


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Moi ça m'ennuie je commence la rédaction de mon mémoire, et je le fais pour l'instant sur 60% de l'écran, le reste étant inutilisable.
> Un écran externe me permettra de travailler confortablement en attendant (à condition de bosser chez moi et pas à l'espace recherche de la FAC), mais ce n'est tout de même pas l'idéal
> 
> *Je n'ai donc qu'une chose à dire Vivement le mardi magique !*



Mémoire de ?


----------



## dambo (27 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Mémoire de ?



mémoire de recherche, sciences de gestion


----------



## daphone (27 Février 2010)

Attention, on ne s'emballe pas, ceci est un fake 

---------- Post added at 05h38 ---------- Previous post was at 05h17 ----------

Bon sinon, deux choses, une bonne et une mauvaise..

La bonne : 
- Les stocks (amazon, BestBuy, etc..) US, Uk, fondent littéralement, de nombreux modèles ne sont plus disponibles du tout dans de nombreux magasins.


La mauvaise: 
- Des possesseurs de MBP 13 qui ont acheté très recemment ont regardé leur numéro de série, et ils ont été fabriqué en 6 et 7 semaines de 2010... à croire qu'ils n'ont pas encore arrêté la production.
- Des magasins auraient annoncés à nouveau des livraisons de macbook pro, mais du modèle actuel (peut être une répartition des stocks restants ?)

enfin voilà.
Ceci dit, le Mardi 2 reste une date probable de sortie, comme celle du 9 et du 16.. on en sera peut être un peu plus et après on verra...


----------



## Gnomeaumaroil (27 Février 2010)

Bon dieu Daphone, j'ai failli m'écrouler de mon siège de bureau suite à une syncope provoquée par une érection extrême en lisant votre post !


----------



## Xentoss (27 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> mémoire de recherche, sciences de gestion



Idem, mémoire de fin d'étude mais mon pc est mort... Et c'est un mémoire finance de marché, pricing d'options. Donc le papier crayon ça risque de pas le faire. Si il sort pas le 16 au pire, je craque ou bien j'attends encore un peu et je rate ma vie... J'hésite encore!! Bon réveil


----------



## Dark Phantom (27 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> La mauvaise:
> - Des possesseurs de MBP 13 qui ont acheté très recemment ont regardé leur numéro de série, et ils ont été fabriqué en 6 et 7 semaines de 2010... à croire qu'ils n'ont pas encore arrêté la production.
> - Des magasins auraient annoncés à nouveau des livraisons de macbook pro, mais du modèle actuel (peut être une répartition des stocks restants ?)
> 
> ...



Ça me semble totalement irrealiste. Les MacBook pro sont fabriqués en Chine. La semaine 6 et 7 de 2010, c est maintenant. Et les stocks ne voyagent pas en Concorde.


----------



## jeremie.b (27 Février 2010)

EULA

Erreur 36 c'est quoi c'est plot qui ne savent pas utiliser SL 

Solution formater disque sous SL clique dessus partitioner option choissir MBR appliquer une seul partition en fat32 et hop rouler pff lala je te jure faut tout leur apprendre c'est bien beau de jouer le peteux devant les potes mais encore faut il savoir utiliser un mac 


Rhaaaa critiquer sans savoir pffff retourne sous windaube


----------



## xao85 (27 Février 2010)

On est pas sortie de l'auberge dans ce topique.


----------



## fabnaute (27 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Attention, on ne s'emballe pas, ceci est un fake
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05h38 ---------- Previous post was at 05h17 ----------
> 
> ...


 
+1, mon mbp commandé il y a 15 jours a été fabriqué en janvier 2010


----------



## Fil de Brume (27 Février 2010)

Aldwyr a dit:


> Où sinon, je pense que ce nom est super pour le prochain OS "Léopard d'or" ou "Gold Leopard"



Et le léopard d'amour, vous connaissez le léopard d'amour ?  C'est pas des blagues, c'est un animal qui existe, en voie d'extinction, à cause du braconnage, il en reste moins de 40 dans le monde...



divoli a dit:


> C'est bon, vous avez tous compris où vous allez encore nous bassiner avec tel vendeur ou tel employé qui vous aurait indiqué telle date ?



Moi j'ai l'ami du cousin de ma tante qui bosse pour une société de nettoyage des câbles utilisés par la filiale de la société qui répare les aspirateurs utilisés dans l'apple store de marseille, ben il dit que... bon après tout on s'en fou de ce qu'il dit ^^



DarkMoineau a dit:


> Mais bon les ordis portables Alienwares sont un peu lourd pour être qualifiés de portable, nan?



C'est surtout l'autonomie qui craint un peu... un portable qu'il faut laisser brancher sur le secteur sinon il tient même pas assez longtemps pour regarder un film, c'est plus un portable, mais un transportable... je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est actuellement, mais autrefois, les portables d'alienware ne dépassaient pas les 1.5h à 2h d'autonomie, et je trouve ça bien insuffisant pour un portable. Un portable qu'on doit laisser brancher sur le secteur, bof ^^


----------



## Dark Phantom (27 Février 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> C'est surtout l'autonomie qui craint un peu... un portable qu'il faut laisser brancher sur le secteur sinon il tient même pas assez longtemps pour regarder un film, c'est plus un portable, mais un transportable... je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est actuellement, mais autrefois, les portables d'alienware ne dépassaient pas les 1.5h à 2h d'autonomie, et je trouve ça bien insuffisant pour un portable. Un portable qu'on doit laisser brancher sur le secteur, bof ^^



C'est exact. 
2h, en mode économie d'énergie.
1h en performances élevées (si tu joues par exemple).
4 à 5 kg avec l'alim. 
Portable, parce que ça reste moins lourd à trimballer qu'une tour avec écran. Après on peut toujours se promener avec son mac mini + alim mais ça reste encombrant et il faut quand même trouver un écran. 
le M15X est plus gros qu'un MBP 17", et question performances, il le dépasse totalement de très loin.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h28 ----------




fabnaute a dit:


> +1, mon mbp commandé il y a 15 jours a été fabriqué en janvier 2010



Janvier, c'est pas février. 
janvier, au pire c'est semaine 4, pas semaine 6 ou 7.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h29 ----------




daphone a dit:


> Attention, on ne s'emballe pas, ceci est un fake



Oui, d'autant qu'on peut imaginer un MBP 13" avec un i3...


----------



## loudovitch (27 Février 2010)

pour le coup, le fait qu'ils en produisent encore en janvier ça le fait pas du tout!


----------



## Dark Phantom (27 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> pour le coup, le fait qu'ils en produisent encore en janvier ça le fait pas du tout!


Meuh non... Tu crois quoi ? qu'ils vont arrêter la production, juste parce qu'il y a une petite centaine de flippés de fanboys qui attendent la màj ? Tout le monde continue d'acheter des macs...


----------



## Dementia (27 Février 2010)

Bon allez c'est bon ca me gave la!!!  On a plus aucune rumeur plus rien, c'est chiant à force!! 
Et si en plus ils continuent à être livrés ben on est pas prêt de les voir arriver !!!! 
faut rester zen mais c'est chiant !!!!  

Hier je regardais l'ancienne gamme j'étais à deux doigts d'acheter le 17", mais je me suis raisonné en me disant, non non si Dambo étai la il te dirait :" ne craque pas maintenant malheureux, on y est presque"  lol. On devient fou avec ces mbp lol. 
Allez prions mes amis


----------



## Dark Phantom (27 Février 2010)

Dementia a dit:


> Hier je regardais l'ancienne gamme j'étais à deux doigts d'acheter le 17"


  Sans rire ? 
Il y en a donc qui l'achètent...


----------



## shenrone (27 Février 2010)

Pour ceux que ça interresse les MBP 15" 2.8ghz sont a nouveau dispo sous 24h:rateau:


----------



## DarkMoineau (27 Février 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> C'est exact.
> 2h, en mode économie d'énergie.
> 1h en performances élevées (si tu joues par exemple).
> 4 à 5 kg avec l'alim.
> ...



Le M15x a été lancé après la sortie des Core i, donc c'est pas étonnant qu'il soit plus performant. D'ailleurs vu son poids et son "autonomie" que l'on qualifiera de faible pour être poli, heureusement qu'il est puissant ^^. 

Mais je crois qu'Apple assume sans complexe son envie de légèreté et d'autonomie, plutôt que de puissance.


----------



## Rezv@n (27 Février 2010)

Le seul petit espoir s'envole. On est pas près de les voir. Mais on ne sait jamais. Peut-être mardi prochain...  Sinon quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer pourquoi la date qui revient tout le temps est le 16 mars ?


----------



## guigui_41 (27 Février 2010)

Jsuis tellement impatient je ne doit pas cracker avant la sortie d'eventuelles nouveaux


----------



## _Panamac_ (27 Février 2010)

Rezv@n a dit:


> quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer pourquoi la date qui revient tout le temps est le 16 mars ?



pure probabilité.

ce sont juste plusieurs rumeurs / news qui se croisent avec cette date. 

une annonce qui serait en accord avec le calendrier annoncé par Apple pour la sortie de l'IPad et des logiciels.

mais rien de sur encore une fois....


----------



## kerflous (27 Février 2010)

les core i viennent à peine de sortir, vous rigolez ou quoi, c'est encore trop récent pour qu'Apple daigne en mettre dans ses machines:love:

Quand on trouvera des i7 dans tous les laptops pour une misère, là Apple nous pondra dans i3-i5 à prix d'or C'est le jeu ma pauv' Lucette.


----------



## Fil de Brume (27 Février 2010)

Mauvaise langue 

Tiens pour info, quelqu'un pourrait nous donner la date de sortie des processeurs core 2 duo, et la date de la première machine apple portable qui en avait ?

Là on parle de portable, car les i sont déjà dans les iMac par exemple...


----------



## kerflous (27 Février 2010)

Question intéressante.


----------



## GrosMyto (27 Février 2010)

Pour infos j'ai craqué pour un Macbook pro 13" la semaine dernière et ce dernier a été fabriqué en *février 2010*. En 6ème semaine de 2010 donc il y a 2 semaines de ça même pas...
La production semble donc encore en marche :s

_
Build Year:	- Your Mac was built in 2010.

Build Week	- Your Mac was built in week 6 of that year (February).

Production Nr.:	- Your Mac was number 581 to be built that week._


----------



## elbrado (27 Février 2010)

Que disent les vendeurs de Saturn pour le 16 mars ??


----------



## Dark Phantom (27 Février 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> les core i viennent à peine de sortir, vous rigolez ou quoi, c'est encore trop récent pour qu'Apple daigne en mettre dans ses machines:love:
> 
> Quand on trouvera des i7 dans tous les laptops pour une misère, là Apple nous pondra dans i3-i5 à prix d'or C'est le jeu ma pauv' Lucette.



ha ha ha c'est tellement vrai !!!
et quand il le fera, tout le monde fera "woooooaaaaah, vous vous rendez compte, Apple utilise les core i, si c'est pas un gage de qualité, ça"

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h50 ----------




GrosMyto a dit:


> Pour infos j'ai craqué pour un Macbook pro 13" la semaine dernière et ce dernier a été fabriqué en *février 2010*. En 6ème semaine de 2010 donc il y a 2 semaines de ça même pas...
> La production semble donc encore en marche :s
> 
> _
> ...



vas-y file ton numéro de série !
tu l'as acheté où. Parce que la semaine 6, c'était la semaine dernière... Ils fabriquent des MBP en France, maintenant (aaaah d'où le prix... tout s'esplic)


----------



## Rom33 (27 Février 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Pour ceux que ça interresse les MBP 15" 2.8ghz sont a nouveau dispo sous 24h:rateau:


Bon là ça craint, s'ils recommencent à alimenter les stocks, c'est que ce n'est pas encore pour tout de suite! Reste à voir comment ça évolue dans les autres stores du monde, pour l'instant il semble que ça n'ait pas bougé.

Je pense qu'il reste une petite chance pour le 16 mars, sinon ça sera après l'iPad...

Personnellement je commence de plus en plus à réfléchir au MB Blanc qui au-delà de son prix a l'énorme avantage de ne pas avoir la vitre sur l'écran.


----------



## Dark Phantom (27 Février 2010)

Rom33 a dit:


> Bon là ça craint, s'ils recommencent à alimenter les stocks, c'est que ce n'est pas encore pour tout de suite! Reste à voir comment ça évolue dans les autres stores du monde, pour l'instant il semble que ça n'ait pas bougé.
> 
> Je pense qu'il reste une petite chance pour le 16 mars, sinon ça sera après l'iPad...
> 
> Personnellement je commence de plus en plus à réfléchir au MB Blanc qui au-delà de son prix a l'énorme avantage de ne pas avoir la vitre sur l'écran.



Va chez Surcouf, le MBP 13" coute seulement 1000 euros (à 100 euros près, tu as la coque en alu et le lecteur de carte SD plus l'infrarouge etc...)


----------



## Kinesam (27 Février 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> Va chez Surcouf, le MBP 13" coute seulement 1000 euros (à 100 euros près, tu as la coque en alu et le lecteur de carte SD plus l'infrarouge etc...)



Pas cher ! =)
Mais ne me tente pas ! 


Je viens d'apprendre cette très mauvaise nouvelle mais je reste confiant et continue d'attendre, même si je dois attendre jusqu'en juin 
:rose:

En tout cas pour mardi j'y crois plus du tout, j'ai même plus ce joli espoir chaque mardi, qui me motivait d'attendre


----------



## DarkMoineau (27 Février 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> ha ha ha c'est tellement vrai !!!
> et quand il le fera, tout le monde fera "woooooaaaaah, vous vous rendez compte, Apple utilise les core i, si c'est pas un gage de qualité, ça"
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h50 ----------
> ...



Bah si c'est bien vrai pour les cartes graphiques, Apple n'ai jamais le dernier question processeur. Quand ils choisissent un modèle de proc, ils prennent le haut du panier (les Core 2 Duo sont dans le haut de gamme, rien que mon P8800 on ne le trouve pas sur des PC neufs actuels, qui sont avec des procs bien inférieur lorsqu'il s'agit de Core 2) soit des processeurs spécifiques (ceux du MacBook Air)


----------



## pumauer (27 Février 2010)

Rom33 a dit:


> Bon là ça craint, s'ils recommencent à alimenter les stocks, c'est que ce n'est pas encore pour tout de suite! Reste à voir comment ça évolue dans les autres stores du monde, pour l'instant il semble que ça n'ait pas bougé.
> 
> Je pense qu'il reste une petite chance pour le 16 mars, sinon ça sera après l'iPad...
> 
> Personnellement je commence de plus en plus à réfléchir au MB Blanc qui au-delà de son prix a l'énorme avantage de ne pas avoir la vitre sur l'écran.



Comme moi, quoi...Je l'ai acheté et n'en suis pas déçu! Il fait un peu plus cheap mais perso je préfère le look tout uni. Il a de la gueule quand même, pas de problème! Très très très joli! 
Niveau perfs, ça va. Mieux que mon ancien (late 2007). Tout est plus rapide, grâce notamment à Snow Leopard (que je ne fais pas que critiquer, pour répondre à certains).
Réfléchis bien quand même. Moi ça m'a pas trop posé de problème, j'étais tout autant porté sur lui que sur les nouveaux MBP. Je voulais tout de même attendre, mais comme ils n'arrivent pas, et comme je reste persuadé qu'ils n'arriveront qu'après l'Ipad...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h55 ----------

Je rappelle que j'ai payé 895 euros, avec un disque dur de 500Go, ce qui est loin d'être négligeable et ce qui était une priorité pour moi.


----------



## Kinesam (27 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Comme moi, quoi...Je l'ai acheté et n'en suis pas déçu! Il fait un peu plus cheap mais perso je préfère le look tout uni. Il a de la gueule quand même, pas de problème! Très très très joli!
> Niveau perfs, ça va. Mieux que mon ancien (late 2007). Tout est plus rapide, grâce notamment à Snow Leopard (que je ne fais pas que critiquer, pour répondre à certains).
> Réfléchis bien quand même. Moi ça m'a pas trop posé de problème, j'étais tout autant porté sur lui que sur les nouveaux MBP. Je voulais tout de même attendre, mais comme ils n'arrivent pas, et comme je reste persuadé qu'ils n'arriveront qu'après l'Ipad...
> 
> ...


C'est sûr que plus j'y réfléchis, je suis tenté par le MBB ! Ce serait surtout aussi niveau prix plus raisonnable ^^
Mais j'ai tellement envie d'un MBP en alu avec du FW et je suis tellement pris dans la "frénésie de l'attente" que je continue d'attendre, même si ça va me couter plus cher...


----------



## Dark Phantom (27 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Mais j'ai tellement envie d'un MBP en alu avec du FW et je suis tellement pris dans la "frénésie de l'attente" que je continue d'attendre, même si ça va me couter plus cher...



C'est marrant, c'est exactement ce que je me dis... 
Et en même temps, je sais que je vais l'acheter fin mars.


----------



## pumauer (27 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> C'est sûr que plus j'y réfléchis, je suis tenté par le MBB ! Ce serait surtout aussi niveau prix plus raisonnable ^^
> Mais j'ai tellement envie d'un MBP en alu avec du FW et je suis tellement pris dans la "frénésie de l'attente" que je continue d'attendre, même si ça va me couter plus cher...



Ben faut voir...Alu/clavier noir, perso, bof...Ça rappelle d'ailleurs les vieux Powerbook. Je suis super content de mon nouveau MB! Et prix imbattable, en plus. Même pas 900 euros avec un disque dur de 500 Go, ça se refuse pas...
Mais bon, si tu tiens à l'alu et si le FW est indispensable pour toi, mieux vaut attendre, en effet.


----------



## Dark Phantom (27 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Ben faut voir...Alu/clavier noir, perso, bof...Ça rappelle d'ailleurs les vieux Powerbook. Je suis super content de mon nouveau MB! Et prix imbattable, en plus. Même pas 900 euros avec un disque dur de 500 Go, ça se refuse pas...
> Mais bon, si tu tiens à l'alu et si le FW est indispensable pour toi, mieux vaut attendre, en effet.


ça se refuse pas, ça se refuse pas et le lecteur de SD card ?
n'importe quel netbook a ça, sauf le MB.
je préfère le lecteur de cartes pour décharger les photos/vidéos que de systématiquement brancher l'appareil sur le port usb...


----------



## David_b (27 Février 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> ça se refuse pas, ça se refuse pas et le lecteur de SD card ?
> n'importe quel netbook a ça, sauf le MB.
> je préfère le lecteur de cartes pour décharger les photos/vidéos que de systématiquement brancher l'appareil sur le port usb...


Perso, j'utilise des SD Ultra Machin Chose de SanDisk qui font aussi clé USB, ça marche impec


----------



## pumauer (27 Février 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> ça se refuse pas, ça se refuse pas et le lecteur de SD card ?
> n'importe quel netbook a ça, sauf le MB.
> je préfère le lecteur de cartes pour décharger les photos/vidéos que de systématiquement brancher l'appareil sur le port usb...



Ben voilà. Chacun son usage. Je peux comprendre qu'on peut avoir besoin de certains trucs. Perso pas besoin de FW et de lecteur de cartes, donc pour moi ça fait l'affaire...


----------



## Dr Troy (27 Février 2010)

Le plus logique serait du Express Card sur toute la gamme Pro, et le SD pour le Macbook.

Parce que le SD est un format grand public, pas vraiment professionnel (même si on voit arriver les reflex pro avec CF/SD).


----------



## daphone (27 Février 2010)

Dr Troy a dit:


> Le plus logique serait du Express Card sur toute la gamme Pro, et le SD pour le Macbook.
> 
> Parce que le SD est un format grand public, pas vraiment professionnel (même si on voit arriver les reflex pro avec CF/SD).



 L'express Card est beaucoup plus important, dans la mesure où l'on y branche ce que l'on veut.


----------



## guigui_41 (27 Février 2010)

T'es pas interréssé par le nouveau MB P daphone ?


----------



## daphone (27 Février 2010)

guigui_41 a dit:


> T'es pas interréssé par le nouveau MB P daphone ?



Je suis très interessé (c'est la raison pour laquelle je suis sur ce topic) . Mais evidemment je suis impatient de voir son équipement.


----------



## anthonylovison (27 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous !

Je m'appelle Anthony et je suis nouveau ! 
Je suis ce topic depuis le tout 1er message ! je suis avec humour et avec tristesse aussi le forum car comme vous tous je suis à la recherche d'informations sur le nouveau MBP.

Je voudrais vos conseils car je ne pense plus attendre car je revends mon Imac.


----------



## pumauer (27 Février 2010)

Et si le lecteur optique disparaissait sur les nouveaux MBP, seriez d'accord?


----------



## daphone (27 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Et si le lecteur optique disparaissait sur les nouveaux MBP, seriez d'accord?



Moi ça me dérangerait pas si on gagne en finesse, ou si c'est pour avoir un SSD systeme + un HDD de 500go pour tous les documents. (j'ai un graveur Lightscribe externe chez moi et je m'en sers peu) Mais je doute qu'ils l'enlèvent.


----------



## Rom33 (27 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Et si le lecteur optique disparaissait sur les nouveaux MBP, seriez d'accord?


S'ils le remplacent par une batterie supplémentaire c'est avec grand grand plaisir!

D'ailleurs ma config idéale serait la suivante (aucune spéculation hein, cette config n'existera jamais):
- MBP 13
- Core i7 2.66GHz
- GeForce GTX 285M (je me touche carrément là ) avec Optimus
- 4Go DDR3
- SSD 256Go
- Ecran sans vitre avec rebords alu (type MBA)
- SD card remplacé par Express card et USB 3
- Le superdrive qui saute pour amener l'autonomie à 12H
- 2500 Apple Care inclus

On peut toujours rêver...


----------



## DarkMoineau (27 Février 2010)

Ah j'ai encore besoin d'un lecteur optique. Je préférerais un Blue Ray dont je n'ai pas l'utilité (mais d'autres?) à l'absence de lecteur, ou alors donner le choix. 
Même prix mais deux versions, avec ou sans lecteur.


----------



## surfman06 (27 Février 2010)

Tout à fait d'accord, pas de lecteur optique, un ssd système disons 128 go + un hdd 7200 trs =>
je signe, ça fait du bien de rêver


----------



## Pouasson (27 Février 2010)

Rom33 a dit:


> (je me touche carrément là )



Comme tous les geeks qui parlent de config' de malade, alors qu'ils en utiliseront pas le 10ème. 


..





(cela dit, les 12H de batterie, voire plus, ça, ça serait coule)


----------



## Rom33 (27 Février 2010)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Comme tous les geeks qui parlent de config' de malade, alors qu'ils en utiliseront pas le 10ème.
> 
> 
> ..
> ...


Sauf que je ne suis tout sauf un geek (tu n'as qu'à voir le laptop que je me traine) et que si j'ai besoin d'un gros processeur graphique c'est que pour mon taf j'ai besoin d'UN logiciel qui demande énormément de ressources (probablement plus que n'importe quel logiciel communément utilisé).

J'ai utilisé ça comme expression (parce que c'est ue carte graphique très puissante, i.e. on est pas prêts de la voir dans un MBP!) mais personnellement, les composants d'un ordi ne me font pas du tout rêver, je veux juste que tout ce que j'utilise tourne correctement. 

Si je n'avais pas besoin de ce fameux logiciel, je me serais déjà pris l'actuel qui suffit largement à mes besoins.


----------



## Pouasson (27 Février 2010)

Et tu penses sincèrement que les nouveaux MBP vont révolutionner la gamme actuelle en termes de vitesses de proco et de gain de temps?  

Non parce qu'à t'entendre, on a l'impression qu'il te faut un Mac Pro quoi... Et pour 2500 euros, tu l'as ton Quad-core à 2,66GHz...  


Blague à part, c'est quoi le logiciel en question?


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Février 2010)

Rom33 a dit:


> Sauf que je ne suis tout sauf un geek (tu n'as qu'à voir le laptop que je me traine) et que si j'ai besoin d'un gros processeur graphique c'est que pour mon taf j'ai besoin d'UN logiciel qui demande énormément de ressources (probablement plus que n'importe quel logiciel communément utilisé).
> 
> J'ai utilisé ça comme expression (parce que c'est ue carte graphique très puissante, i.e. on est pas prêts de la voir dans un MBP!) mais personnellement, les composants d'un ordi ne me font pas du tout rêver, je veux juste que tout ce que j'utilise tourne correctement.
> 
> Si je n'avais pas besoin de ce fameux logiciel, je me serais déjà pris l'actuel qui suffit largement à mes besoins.



Logiciel qui est ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (27 Février 2010)

Le Core i devrait augmenter les perfs de façon sensible vu la différence entre les premiers Core i et les Core 2 Quad.


----------



## Dark Phantom (27 Février 2010)

Rom33 a dit:


> S'ils le remplacent par une batterie supplémentaire c'est avec grand grand plaisir!
> 
> D'ailleurs ma config idéale serait la suivante (aucune spéculation hein, cette config n'existera jamais):
> - MBP 13
> ...



-un core i7 dans un 13" ha ha ha et pkoi pas dans un netbook
- une 285M (encore plus fort, le MBP tiendrait pas deux minutes avant d'exploser vu la chauffe si pas d'énormes ventilateurs...
-expresscard, même chose... un 13" c'est trop petit
- le superdrive ouais on va finir par s'en passer... S'ils livrent une clé usb qui permet de rebooter le système (une clé usb de restauration) je suis pas contre...


----------



## Danoc (27 Février 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> -un core i7 dans un 13" ha ha ha et pkoi pas dans un netbook



Ca n'est pas du tout stupide. Lenovo l'a fait avec le nouveau Thinkpad X201, qui est un des meilleurs laptops sur le marché. 



> I have to admit that when I first heard Lenovo was sticking a Core i7 processor in the X201 I had the mental image of a 12-inch gaming or workstation-class notebook. That was not the case as the Core i7-640LM processor included in our X201s and X200 Tablet are dual-core processors designed with power efficiency in mind and not breakneck performance. It also turns out that the low-voltage Core i7 processors are slower than the Core i5 processor we testedmaking things even more confusing for the average consumer who might be purchasing a notebook on model numbers alone.





> Our Lenovo ThinkPad X201s Specifications:
> 
> Screen: 12.1-inch WXGA+ (1440 x 900) LED Backlit (Matte finish)
> Operating System: Windows 7 Professional (64bit)
> ...



http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=5546&review=lenovo+thinkpad+x201+x201s+tablet


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Février 2010)

Danoc a dit:


> Ca n'est pas du tout stupide. Lenovo l'a fait avec le nouveau Thinkpad X201, qui est un des meilleurs laptops sur le marché.
> http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=5546&review=lenovo+thinkpad+x201+x201s+tablet




*Graphics: Intel GMA HD Integrated Graphics* 
:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Danoc (27 Février 2010)

C'est un ultraportable bureautique robuste. Cessez de vouloir voir des cartes graphiques dédiées partout!


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Février 2010)

Danoc a dit:


> C'est un ultraportable bureautique robuste. Cessez de vouloir voir des cartes graphiques dédiées partout!



Bah c'est à dire que revenir en arrière bizarrement ça me botte pas plus que ça tu vois...


----------



## Dark Phantom (27 Février 2010)

Excuz, Dude, je n'ai pas dit que c'était stupide...
Mais quand on parle i7, j'ai tendance à penser aux i7 quad core et pas aux i7 pour ultraportables...
Ok ok ok 

Ouais... bon je viens de regarder la fiche intel... C'est un deux core assez cher... vraiment pour ulv...


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Février 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> Excuz, Dude, je n'ai pas dit que c'était stupide...
> Mais quand on parle i7, j'ai tendance à penser aux i7 quad core et pas aux i7 pour ultraportables...
> Ok ok ok



Arrandale pour les portables 
Intel ou l'art de nous enfumer faut dire, entre Lynnfield, Clarksfield, Arrandale, Bloomfield et Clarksdale :hein:


----------



## Fil de Brume (27 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Mais bon, si tu tiens à l'alu et si le FW est indispensable pour toi, mieux vaut attendre, en effet.


C'est mon cas, FW indispensable, car je ne me vois pas brancher mes DD qui me servent au montage vidéo en USB, je préfère les chainer en FW... je ne comprend pas ceux qui, sur Mac, acceptent encore de  brancher des DD en USB, ou alors c'est vraiment pour du pur stockage ^^

Et pour ceux qui demandent l'abandon du lecteur optique, alors vous ferez comment pour réinstaller (ou installer tout simplement) Mac OS X dessus ? Il vous faudra acheter un lecteur optique externe, ça fait cher juste pour installer un OS ^^


----------



## Rom33 (27 Février 2010)

Pour faire simple, en plus de mon activité principale, je m'occupe en ce moment (avec d'autres personnes) du développement et de la certification de simlateurs de vols professionnels. Quand vous voyez ce que demande comme ressource un logiciel amateur comme flight sim, je vous laisse imaginer ce qu'il faut pour faire tourner une version pro correctement...

On utilise des PC fixes (des monstres je suppose au vu du rendu qu'on obtient) mais vu que je suis très souvent en déplacement, je voudrais pouvoir travailler là-dessus sur un laptop.

Donc je ne m'attends pas à une révolution chez Apple (j'ai cité l'idéal pour moi qui n'arrivera jamais) mais j'aimerais simplement un processeur graphique plutôt performant (ce qui devrait arriver normalement avec les cores iX) parceque je le sens mal avec la 9400M...


----------



## Pouasson (27 Février 2010)

Mouais.. j'suis pas sûr que même avec les prochains MBP ça change quoi que ce soit à tes attentes... lorgne du côté iMac/Mac Pro si tu veux de l'OSX.


----------



## Rom33 (27 Février 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> -un core i7 dans un 13" ha ha ha et pkoi pas dans un netbook
> - une 285M (encore plus fort, le MBP tiendrait pas deux minutes avant d'exploser vu la chauffe si pas d'énormes ventilateurs...
> -expresscard, même chose... un 13" c'est trop petit
> - le superdrive ouais on va finir par s'en passer... S'ils livrent une clé usb qui permet de rebooter le système (une clé usb de restauration) je suis pas contre...


- Le core i7 dans un 13'' ça te fait peut-être rire mais pour ton info on en trouve dans beaucoup de PCs
- J'ai mis un smiley à côté de la 285M, ce n'est pas pour rien, je me conterais déjà bien volontiers d'une 330M. 
- Le superdrive, ça existe en USB et le gain de place permet largement un lecteur express card et même des ventilos.


----------



## daphone (27 Février 2010)

Pour ta dernière question, c'est très simple. Déjà, tu ne réinstalles pas MacOSX tous les mois.. Deuxiement, il te suffit de faire l'opération a coté d'un autre mac qui en possède SuperDrive. Et l'installation se fait sans soucis par les outils intègrés tel que "partage DVD"


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Février 2010)

Rom33 a dit:


> Pour faire simple, en plus de mon activité principale, je m'occupe en ce moment (avec d'autres personnes) du développement et de la certification de simlateurs de vols professionnels. Quand vous voyez ce que demande comme ressource un logiciel amateur comme flight sim, je vous laisse imaginer ce qu'il faut pour faire tourner une version pro correctement...
> 
> On utilise des PC fixes (des monstres je suppose au vu du rendu qu'on obtient) mais vu que je suis très souvent en déplacement, je voudrais pouvoir travailler là-dessus sur un laptop.
> 
> Donc je ne m'attends pas à une révolution chez Apple (j'ai cité l'idéal pour moi qui n'arrivera jamais) mais j'aimerais simplement un processeur graphique plutôt performant (ce qui devrait arriver normalement avec les cores iX) parceque je le sens mal avec la 9400M...



Oublie l'idée de faire tourner tes softs sur un laptop à mon avis... Passe sur un ordi de bureau, beaucoup plus performant et par conséquent beaucoup plus adapté à ton utilisation...


----------



## Rom33 (27 Février 2010)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Mouais.. j'suis pas sûr que même avec les prochains MBP ça change quoi que ce soit à tes attentes... lorgne du côté iMac/Mac Pro si tu veux de l'OSX.



Héhé, le problème c'est que si je veux un laptop sous OSX, c'est pour mon plaisir perso, pour du fixe, on a justement les PCs de l'entreprise...


----------



## Pouasson (27 Février 2010)

Rom33 a dit:


> Héhé, le problème c'est que si je veux un laptop sous OSX, c'est pour mon plaisir perso, pour du fixe, on a justement les PCs de l'entreprise...



Donc... comme tu l'as dit plus haut, tu pourrais en prendre un maintenant qui suffirait à ton plaisir perso.. 

De toute façon, aucune machine nomade ne pourra te suffire alors bon.


----------



## Dark Phantom (27 Février 2010)

ça me fait rire ouais, mais pourquoi pas...
je connais un vaio avec une 330M et je crois, un i3.... je crois que c'est un 13", et puis sinon y'a le M11X d'alienware, mais le proc est un SU7300, avec une GT335M et c'est un 11"... Mais je ne connais pas de 13" avec un i7 portable...


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Février 2010)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Donc... comme tu l'as dit plus haut, tu pourrais en prendre un maintenant qui suffirait à ton plaisir perso..
> 
> De toute façon, aucune machine nomade ne pourra te suffire alors bon.



CQFD.

Au suivant !


----------



## Rom33 (27 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Oublie l'idée de faire tourner tes softs sur un laptop à mon avis... Passe sur un ordi de bureau, beaucoup plus performant et par conséquent beaucoup plus adapté à ton utilisation...


Tu penses? Je ne suis pas un spécialiste en informatique, je m'occupe plutôt de la partie technique mais j'avais justement espoir de pouvoir travailler en déplacement, dommage...


----------



## Dark Phantom (27 Février 2010)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Donc... comme tu l'as dit plus haut, tu pourrais en prendre un maintenant qui suffirait à ton plaisir perso..
> 
> De toute façon, aucune machine nomade ne pourra te suffire alors bon.



Si une machine avec un sli de 285M et un i7 920XM ça devrait aller, mais je suis pas sûr qu'Apple en fasse, ou en mette dans un 17" overboosté.


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Février 2010)

Rom33 a dit:


> Tu penses? Je ne suis pas un spécialiste en informatique, je m'occupe plutôt de la partie technique mais j'avais justement espoir de pouvoir travailler en déplacement, dommage...



Niveau baterie, déja... à moins que tes simulations de vols ne durent moins d'une heure...
J'imagine que ces softs tirent pas mal sur la CG en plus, donc à partir de là Apple c'est un peu short selon moi... Si t'as 900 euros à dépenser, achète toi plutôt un ordinateur bureau Core i9 + HD Radeon 5870


----------



## Dark Phantom (27 Février 2010)

Rom33 a dit:


> Tu penses? Je ne suis pas un spécialiste en informatique, je m'occupe plutôt de la partie technique mais j'avais justement espoir de pouvoir travailler en déplacement, dommage...



Achètes toi le dernier Asus G73 avec un i7 et la HD 5870, ou l'Alienware M17X avec un crossfire de 4870 + un i7 920 XM.


----------



## kelmikmac (27 Février 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> ça me fait rire ouais, mais pourquoi pas...
> je connais un vaio avec une 330M et je crois, un i3.... je crois que c'est un 13", et puis sinon y'a le M11X d'alienware, mais le proc est un SU7300, avec une GT335M et c'est un 11"... Mais je ne connais pas de 13" avec un i7 portable...



2 ou 3 modèles 13" de chez Sony sont équipés de core i7 Arrandale avec résolution HD 1080 points et carte graphique honnête (ATI 56XX 1Go)


----------



## Rom33 (27 Février 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> ça me fait rire ouais, mais pourquoi pas...
> je connais un vaio avec une 330M et je crois, un i3.... je crois que c'est un 13", et puis sinon y'a le M11X d'alienware, mais le proc est un SU7300, avec une GT335M et c'est un 11"... Mais je ne connais pas de 13" avec un i7 portable...


De mémoire le VAIO Z est 13'' avec un i7 et une 330M. En cherchant je suppose qu'il en existe d'autres.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h39 ----------




HAL-9000 a dit:


> Niveau baterie, déja... à moins que tes simulations de vols ne durent moins d'une heure...
> J'imagine que ces softs tirent pas mal sur la CG en plus, donc à partir de là Apple c'est un peu short selon moi... Si t'as 900 euros à dépenser, achète toi plutôt un ordinateur bureau Core i9 + HD Radeon 5870


Tu me vends le tien? 

En fait l'idée, c'était d'avoir un 13" avec OSX pour mon utilisation perso, qui puisse me servir aussi pour bosser, mais vous me faites réaliser que je cherche l'impossible.

Au suivant, comme tu dis!


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Février 2010)

Rom33 a dit:


> Tu me vends le tien?



Montgallet mon ami :love:


----------



## Fil de Brume (27 Février 2010)

Rom33 a dit:


> Pour faire simple, en plus de mon activité principale, je m'occupe en ce moment (avec d'autres personnes) du développement et de la certification de simlateurs de vols professionnels.



Tiens ça me fait penser que x-plane, logiciel conçu sur des macs, a une version pro certifiée, utilisée dans des sims de vol pros en fait...  qui n'est pas au même prix que la version grand public bien sûr ^^



daphone a dit:


> Pour ta dernière question, c'est très simple. Déjà, tu ne réinstalles pas MacOSX tous les mois.. Deuxiement, il te suffit de faire l'opération a coté d'un autre mac qui en possède SuperDrive. Et l'installation se fait sans soucis par les outils intègrés tel que "partage DVD"



Et ceux qui n'ont qu'une seule machine ? Moi, mon iMac je vais m'en débarrasser, et mon MBP sera ma seule machine...



Rom33 a dit:


> En fait l'idée, c'était d'avoir un 13" avec OSX pour mon utilisation perso, qui puisse me servir aussi pour bosser, mais vous me faites réaliser que je cherche l'impossible.



Ca dépend aussi des logiciels dont tu as besoin, déjà voir s'ils existent sur OS X, quelle est la config minimum, et ensuite ce n'est pas forcément parce que tu fais des softs qui demandent une super puissance graphique que les logiciels que tu vas utiliser aussi. Exemple, un concepteur de jeu vidéo pourrait sur son mac écrire et compiler certaines lignes de codes, celles qui n'ont rien à voir avec la partie graphique, par exemple... à voir donc...


----------



## Rezv@n (27 Février 2010)

J'ai une grande nouvelle :love: Je vais deviner la date de sortie des MacBook Pro grâce à des statistiques 

Mais il me faut:

1) Des informations sur le dernier renouvellement des MacBook, iMac et MacMini. Quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire combien de temps après les premiers signes qu'Apple vidait ses stocks la maj est arrivée ? 

2) Je me souviens que quelques jours avant la sortie, les iMac et les MacMini étaient passé en livraison sous 3 à 5 jours (ou plus je sais plus). Qu'en est-il des MacBook ? C'est important car si les MacBook étaient dispos sous 24H quelques jours avant la MAJ il y a moins d'inquiétude à avoir que le MBP soient toujours en "expédition sous 24h".

3) Des informations sur le renouvellement en juin dernier des mbp. Il y avait-il des rumeurs avant la sortie. Plus ou moins que maintenant ? Combien de temps avant la MAJ ?

Répondez à ces 3 questions et je vous estimerais la date grâce à mes grandes connaissance psychiques. :love:


----------



## Dark Phantom (27 Février 2010)

Rom33 a dit:


> De mémoire le VAIO Z est 13'' avec un i7 et une 330M. En cherchant je suppose qu'il en existe d'autres.



wi mais ce sont des deux coeurs.
intel a fait des i7 deux coeurs et des i7 quatre coeurs...
mais ok... Autant pour moi...
attendons les apple MBP 13" avec i7


----------



## Dionysos-06 (27 Février 2010)

P@co R@b@nne


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Février 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> wi mais ce sont des deux coeurs.
> intel a fait des i7 deux coeurs et des i7 quatre coeurs...
> mais ok... *AU TEMPS* pour moi...
> attendons les apple MBP 13" avec i7



Bordel de m...


----------



## loudovitch (27 Février 2010)

B...... de M....... à C...... je sens que cette P....... de mise à jour de M........... n'aura pas lieu avant juin!!!!!!


----------



## josselinco (27 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> B...... de M....... à C...... *je sens que *cette P....... de mise à jour de M........... n'aura pas lieu avant juin!!!!!!



Tu dois avoir un odorat très développé...


----------



## Aldwyr (27 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> B...... de M....... à C...... je sens que cette P....... de mise à jour de M........... n'aura pas lieu avant juin!!!!!!



Et aussi que tu ai le nez bouché, car si ce n'est pas avant juin, je vais acheter commnt le MBP + Iphone 4G, hein

Ou sinon, j'aime pas la 16 mars... Ça fait  loin
Ok, ça fait trois mois qu'on attends, donc pour une semaine de plus où de moins


----------



## loudovitch (27 Février 2010)

Aldwyr a dit:


> Et aussi que tu ai le nez bouché, car si ce n'est pas avant juin, je vais acheter commnt le MBP + Iphone 4G, hein
> 
> Ou sinon, j'aime pas la 16 mars... Ça fait  loin
> Ok, ça fait trois mois qu'on attends, donc pour une semaine de plus où de moins


oui 1 semaine de plus ou de moins m'aurai pas dérangé au point où on en est! Mais rajouter 3 mois derriere ça fait mal aux ........


----------



## Dark Phantom (27 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Bordel de m...


http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/autant_pour_moi
vieux grincheux


----------



## GWEN2001 (27 Février 2010)

Rezv@n a dit:


> J'ai une grande nouvelle :love: Je vais deviner la date de sortie des MacBook Pro grâce à des statistiques
> 
> Mais il me faut:
> 
> ...



consomac est ton allié


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Février 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/autant_pour_moi
> vieux grincheux



T'as pas encore compris qu'ici c'est la vieille école...


----------



## Dark Phantom (27 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Bordel de m...





HAL-9000 a dit:


> T'as pas encore compris qu'ici c'est la vieille école...



J'ai bien cru être avec des djeuns, parfois...


----------



## Tox (27 Février 2010)

Après une semaine sans internet (si, si, c'est possible), je ne résiste pas à faire un petit saut sur ce sujet...

Sujet inoxydable comme les nombreux membres qui le font vivre.

Chapeau bas, Messieurs ! 

PS : de manière assez égoïste je l'admets, j'aurais un certain plaisir à feuilleter ce sujet jusqu'en juin


----------



## Dark Phantom (28 Février 2010)

IL n 'y a pas mieux que les Mac book pro 13" et 15" . Ce sont les meilleurs portables du monde, avec le meilleur OS du monde et les meilleures applis gratuites du monde.
C est tout.


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Février 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> IL n 'y a pas mieux que les Mac book pro 13" et 15" . Ce sont les meilleurs portables du monde, avec le meilleur OS du monde et les meilleures applis gratuites du monde.
> C est tout.



Tu oublies de dire *Steve Job meilleur Boss du monde*...


----------



## pumauer (28 Février 2010)

Ouais, d'abord!


----------



## Gnomeaumaroil (28 Février 2010)

Honte aux trolls qui annonçaient que ça allait être un adolescent qui aller gagner les 10.000$ utilisables sur l'iTunes Store par stratégie marketing, il s'agit d'un papy de 71 ans  

source


----------



## Dark Phantom (28 Février 2010)

Un papy qui telecharge du Johnny Cash... Comme par hasard... C est plus sexy que Raymond et Claudette de la Creuse qui telechargent C.Jerome. Moi je pense résultats être truqués pour opération marketing communication. Si un papy telecharge, c est que tout le monde peut se servir d' iTunes tellement c'est simple et cool.


----------



## David_b (28 Février 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> je pense résultats être truqués pour opération marketing communication. Si un papy telecharge, c est que tout le monde peut se servir d' iTunes tellement c'est simple et cool.


Tu sais, des papy il y en a quelques uns qui pourraient t'en remontrer... Vieux ne rime pas avec con ou incompétent.

(j'ai 39 ans, si tu te demandes si je me sentai visé )


----------



## Dark Phantom (28 Février 2010)

Bien évidemment.
Je ne sous-entendais pas cela, mais plutôt une opération à la mac donald... Tu sais cette pub où un papy se demandait où étaient les fourchettes et couteau pour manger son big mac. 
Note qu'ils pourraent faire la même chose pour l'Ipad. Un vieux demanderait où sont le mulot et le clavier.... Mais que neni ! tu n'as plus besoin de ça avec Mac Pad !


----------



## Fil de Brume (28 Février 2010)

Aldwyr a dit:


> Ou sinon, j'aime pas la 16 mars... Ça fait  loin



Marrant, avant on parlait du 9 février, rapport à l'expo, c'était le jour de mon anniversaire... là on parle du 16 mars, c'est le jour de l'anniversaire de mon frère ^^


----------



## Pouasson (28 Février 2010)

..


 :love:


----------



## Aldwyr (28 Février 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> Un papy qui telecharge du Johnny Cash... Comme par hasard... C est plus sexy que Raymond et Claudette de la Creuse qui telechargent C.Jerome. Moi je pense résultats être truqués pour opération marketing communication. Si un papy telecharge, c est que tout le monde peut se servir d' iTunes tellement c'est simple et cool.



Toi, tu doit faire partie de ces jeunes qui ont téléchargé des centaines de musique en espérant réussir à obtenir le gros lots.

Malheureusement, je t'informe que mon grand père lui aussi téléchargé des musiques sur Itunes. D'accord, ce n'est pas lui qui a gagné, mais c'est pour te dire que ce n'est pas que les jeunes ados qui payent avec la carte de crédit de leur parents qui achètent sur Itunes  :love::love:

(Il a 79 ans et il a été le 9.999.999.999 èmes:hein::hein::hein

Part contre, je suis d'accord avec toi, ça sens le coup du marketing


----------



## Kinesam (28 Février 2010)

Aldwyr a dit:


> Toi, tu doit faire partie de ces jeunes qui ont téléchargé des centaines de musique en espérant réussir à obtenir le gros lots.
> 
> Malheureusement, je t'informe que mon grand père lui aussi téléchargé des musiques sur Itunes. D'accord, ce n'est pas lui qui a gagné, mais c'est pour te dire que ce n'est pas que les jeunes ados qui payent avec la carte de crédit de leur parents qui achètent sur Itunes  :love::love:
> 
> ...



Je ne pense meme pas qu'ils auraient laissé gagner un francais...avec le niveau d'Anglais qu'on a ... ils auraient pas pu nous appeler et nous faire comprendre ^^


Jviens de regarder tout les sites mac que je connaisses...qu'il soit francais, américains ou allemand... RIEN !
Aucune rumeur...


----------



## Jeromac (28 Février 2010)

Hello,

je viens de me faire une configuration sympathique du nouveau Vaio Z (avec clavier rétro-éclairé) :



Configuré
Processeur Intel® *Core(TM) i7*
*128 Go SSD*  Ultra-SATA
*8 Go 1066MHz DDR3-SDRAM*
Lecteur DVD
LCD  33,3 cm, 1600x900 + webcam (1920x1080 à +50  si nécessaire)
*WAN sans fil*
*3  ports* USB
 
Comprend également
Lecteur cartes SD +  Mem. Stick
Clavier français (AZERTY)
LAN sans fil +  Bluetooth®
Sortie *HDMI*
NVIDIA® GeForce® *GT 330M 1Go*



Pour la modique somme de *2.198,99 * ! Oui, c'est une somme certaine, mais vu la configuration, et surtout la qualité de la machine, je trouve pas ça exorbitant.

Maintenant je me tâte de plus en plus, soit j'attends une hypothétique mise à jour des MBP, soit je prends ça et je le reçois dans 4/5 semaines... Ce qui m'ennuie, c'est que mon seul critère de sélection pour choisir un MBP c'est pour être sous Mac OS X.


----------



## Dark Phantom (28 Février 2010)

Aldwyr a dit:


> Toi, tu doit faire partie de ces jeunes qui ont téléchargé des centaines de musique en espérant réussir à obtenir le gros lots.



Je ne suis pas si jeune, mon bon.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h14 ----------




Jeromac a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> je viens de me faire une configuration sympathique du nouveau Vaio Z (avec clavier rétro-éclairé) :
> 
> ...



C'est quel processeur i 7 ? 
pourquoi 8Go de ram ?


----------



## Kinesam (28 Février 2010)

Jeromac a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> je viens de me faire une configuration sympathique du nouveau Vaio Z (avec clavier rétro-éclairé) :
> 
> ...



Installe OS X sur ton Sony alors


----------



## Rezv@n (28 Février 2010)

Courage encore 17 jours et on sera fixé


----------



## David_b (28 Février 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> C'est quel processeur i 7 ?
> pourquoi 8Go de ram ?


Sans doute parce qu'il pouvait pas en avoir 16 ? 
Sans rire, 8Go dans un Z, ça sert à faire tourner quoi ?


----------



## Jeromac (28 Février 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> C'est quel processeur i 7 ?
> pourquoi 8Go de ram ?



Le 620 M. 8 Go de RAM pour faire de la virtualisation.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h52 ----------




Kinesam a dit:


> Installe OS X sur ton Sony alors


Pas légal  et je ne veux pas avoir à bidouiller surtout.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h54 ----------




David_b a dit:


> Sans doute parce qu'il pouvait pas en avoir 16 ?
> Sans rire, 8Go dans un Z, ça sert à faire tourner quoi ?



Exactement. Plus j'ai de RAM, plus je suis content.

Quoique 16 Go de RAM, ça serait considéré comme du luxe 


Non mais en fait je ne vais pas prendre le Vaio Z : il n'y a pas de pomme dessus !!


----------



## pumauer (28 Février 2010)

Jeromac a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> je viens de me faire une configuration sympathique du nouveau Vaio Z (avec clavier rétro-éclairé) :
> 
> ...



Pas mal, la config. Dommage de mettre tous ces bijoux dans un sac poubelle...


----------



## Kinesam (28 Février 2010)

Jeromac a dit:


> Non mais en fait je ne vais pas prendre le Vaio Z : il n'y a pas de pomme dessus !!



Sage décision 

C'est sur que Mac OS X est incontournable une fois qu'on y a touché ! 


Le mieux serait qu'ils sortent mardi ou le 16...et au plus tard fin avril ! Mais Mai et Juin c'est trop triste j'ai pas envie d'y penser... :mouais:


----------



## pumauer (28 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Sage décision
> 
> C'est sur que Mac OS X est incontournable une fois qu'on y a touché !
> 
> ...



Achetez l'Ipad en attendant, pour surfer dans le canapé! Stevie vous le supplie implicitement!


----------



## Dark Phantom (28 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Achetez l'Ipad en attendant, pour surfer dans le canapé! Stevie vous le supplie implicitement!



L'Ipad, c'est comme les Big Mac, c'est pour les canapés, les vieux, et le surf...
Nan, je plaisante. 
Perso, je vais attendre l'Ipad deuxième génération, avec l'usb, le lecteur de cartes, la webcam, la 3G illimitée de mon opérateur, la lecture des pdf sans passer par l'appstore, et les livres pas à 15 euros mais à 1 euro, voire 0,79 euro comme une appli Iphone... J'ai pas d'argent à donner aimablement pour la cause. 
Je préfère un macbook pro 13", la meilleure machine du monde, pas égalée, au meilleur prix.


----------



## pumauer (28 Février 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> L'Ipad, c'est comme les Big Mac, c'est pour les canapés, les vieux, et le surf...
> Nan, je plaisante.
> Perso, je vais attendre l'Ipad deuxième génération, avec l'usb, le lecteur de cartes, la webcam, la 3G illimitée de mon opérateur, la lecture des pdf sans passer par l'appstore, et les livres pas à 15 euros mais à 1 euro, voire 0,79 euro comme une appli Iphone... J'ai pas d'argent à donner aimablement pour la cause.
> Je préfère un macbook pro 13", la meilleure machine du monde, pas égalée, au meilleur prix.



Ipad deuxième génération...Si ça ressemblera à ce que tu dis, ce sera intéressant. Mais bon, on peut toujours rêver...
M'en tape, d'ailleurs. Ipad, perso, rien à f...Mais y a des tas de gens à qui ça pourrait convenir...
Pour moi, meilleure machine : le MB! Assez performant, fun, pas cher, suffisant pour moi! 
Mais je suis tout de même un peu curieux de savoir à quoi vont ressembler ces fantomatiques nouveaux MBP...


----------



## Kinesam (28 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Ipad deuxième génération...Si ça ressemblera à ce que tu dis, ce sera intéressant. Mais bon, on peut toujours rêver...
> M'en tape, d'ailleurs. Ipad, perso, rien à f...Mais y a des tas de gens à qui ça pourrait convenir...
> Pour moi, meilleure machine : le MB! Assez performant, fun, pas cher, suffisant pour moi!
> Mais je suis tout de même un peu curieux de savoir à quoi vont ressembler ces fantomatiques nouveaux MBP...



Tu as remarqué que tu te répètais souvent??? 
Je ne compte meme plus les fois où tu dit que tu es satisfait de ton MB mais que tur estes sur ce topic parce que tu es super curieux et impatient de voir les nouveaux MBP 

Et pour l'iPad, j'ai hate de voir si il a du succès ou pas :rateau:


----------



## pumauer (28 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Tu as remarqué que tu te répètais souvent???
> Je ne compte meme plus les fois où tu dit que tu es satisfait de ton MB mais que tur estes sur ce topic parce que tu es super curieux et impatient de voir les nouveaux MBP
> 
> Et pour l'iPad, j'ai hate de voir si il a du succès ou pas :rateau:



Et comment que je me répète! Normal, je viens d'acheter un Mac, alors...
Il est super ce nouveau MB! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h41 ----------

Mais bon, promis, je ne le dirai plus! Tout le monde s'en fout. Et c'est bien normal...


----------



## anthonylovison (28 Février 2010)

Salut les gars !

Je suis venu sur le topic pour avoir un petit conseil de votre part !

En fait comme vous, j'attends le nouveau MBP. Mais je me pose certaines questions...

Voilà mon problème. Je dois vendre mon Imac (2,66 ghz 4go de ram) à un particulier car je voulais prendre un MBP. Je me déplace souvent, je suis musicien, infographiste et assistant d'éduction. 

Je fais pas mal de vidéos sur le net ainsi que de la musique sur logic pro et garageband. Je fais aussi beaucoup de photoshop, illustrator et flash (CS4).

Je me suis dis d'attendre le nouveau mais le problème est le prix : est-ce que Apple va mettre les nouveaux MBP à un prix équivalent à l'ancien?

De plus, avec mon utilisation, est- il vraiment nécessaire de prendre un nouveau.

Je comptais prendre le 13" à 2,53ghz, 4go de RAM et 250 go de DD. Plus tard un écran externe pour le laisser chez moi.

S'il vous plaît aidez moi


----------



## Dark Phantom (28 Février 2010)

Non, mais les coques en alu, c'est mieux...


----------



## Kinesam (28 Février 2010)

anthonylovison a dit:


> Salut les gars !
> 
> Je suis venu sur le topic pour avoir un petit conseil de votre part !
> 
> ...



Bon alors vu ton utilisation l'actuel fait l'affaire !
Mais attend quand meme la sortie des nouveaux "parce qu'on ne sait jamais" 
Avec Logic Pro, tu fais des enregistrements classiques? Combien de pistes?

En tout cas pour Photoshop et co faut vraiment prendre un écran externe ou plutot un 15 pouces, parce qu'un 13' c'est possible mais pas agréable pour travailler sur des détails d'une photo...


----------



## Dark Phantom (28 Février 2010)

anthonylovison a dit:


> Salut les gars !
> 
> Je suis venu sur le topic pour avoir un petit conseil de votre part !
> 
> ...



Prends un 15" si tu dois faire du photoshop et du flash etc en déplacement... le 13" c'est un petit peu petit sauf si tu ne travailles ces logiciels que sur écran externe.


----------



## David_b (28 Février 2010)

anthonylovison a dit:


> est-ce que Apple va mettre les nouveaux MBP à un prix équivalent à l'ancien?


Non, Steve m'a confié qu'ils seraient à moins de 500 euros (pour deux).
Comment veux-tu qu'on connaisse les prix à l'avance ? ce serait étonnant que ce soit plus cher, sauf gros ajout.



> De plus, avec mon utilisation, est- il vraiment nécessaire de prendre un nouveau.


Voilà une vraie bonne question: non.


> S'il vous plaît aidez moi


Pourquoi ? Pourquoi on t'aiderait !? Qui vient m'aider à réparer la plomberie dans la salle de bain, hein ? Personne !


----------



## Dark Phantom (28 Février 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Non, Steve m'a confié qu'ils seraient à moins de 500 euros (pour deux).



Y'a pas de raison que le prix change. C'est juste une question commerciale. 
De toutes façons, la réactualisation ne sera pas énorme. 
Steve m'a dit l'autre jour au téléphone qu'on remplace finalement des processeurs double coeurs par des double coeurs. La seule différence c'est qu'ils consomment moins, donc c'est un plus pour la batterie, l'autonomie. Après Steve s'est étendu longtemps sur optimus, mais j'écoutais plus... J'étais fatigué... Seule une chose je voulais savoir : quand est-ce qu'ils sortent, Steve...? Quand ? 
Et là Steve d'ajouter : "woooow pas de problèmes, in march"


----------



## Fil de Brume (28 Février 2010)

C'est vrai que le MB est sympa... mais pour ma part, je ne pourrais me passer de FW. Les PC ont l'eSATA, nous sur mac on a le FW, si on nous enlève le FW, il nous reste plus que l'USB pourri ^^


----------



## anthonylovison (28 Février 2010)

Pour ce qui est de mon utilisation en déplacement, c'est surtout faire des vidéos et les mettre sur youtube.

Pour la suite CS4, j'en ferais quasiment que chez moi mais il pourrait m'arriver de faire quelques modifications en extérieur (mais rarement)

Pour Logic pro, je n'enregistre pas tout en même temps. Je fais souvent guitare/chant mais je peux mettre quelques pistes en plus mais enregistrée les unes après les autres.

Au niveau du processeur, je comptais donc prendre 2,53 (ou en 13" ou 15" du coup). Mon Imac actuel a 2,66 ghz. Est-ce que cela va changer grand chose (désolé des questions un peu logiques pour vous mais je suis quelqu'un qui se pose beaucoup de question  )

Et comme vous le disiez précédemment, c'est embêtant de payer le même prix un MBP qui a quasiment 1 an...


----------



## Kinesam (28 Février 2010)

anthonylovison a dit:


> Pour ce qui est de mon utilisation en déplacement, c'est surtout faire des vidéos et les mettre sur youtube.
> 
> Pour la suite CS4, j'en ferais quasiment que chez moi mais il pourrait m'arriver de faire quelques modifications en extérieur (mais rarement)
> 
> ...



Ben le truc c'est aue dès que les nouveaux sortiront les actuels baisseront pas mal en prix donc tu pourras en profiter !
Mais c'est sur qu'acheter en ce moment c'est pas malin  (à part sur le refurb)

Je ne pense pas que tu sentiras grande différence au niveau du processeur cadencé un peu moins par rapport à ton iMac 
Cela va faire l'affaire ce pti 2,53


----------



## Dark Phantom (28 Février 2010)

anthonylovison a dit:


> Pour Logic pro, je n'enregistre pas tout en même temps. Je fais souvent guitare/chant mais je peux mettre quelques pistes en plus mais enregistrée les unes après les autres.
> 
> Au niveau du processeur, je comptais donc prendre 2,53 (ou en 13" ou 15" du coup). Mon Imac actuel a 2,66 ghz. Est-ce que cela va changer grand chose (désolé des questions un peu logiques pour vous mais je suis quelqu'un qui se pose beaucoup de question  )
> 
> Et comme vous le disiez précédemment, c'est embêtant de payer le même prix un MBP qui a quasiment 1 an...



Non, c'est pas énorme. Ce qui va surtout te changer, c'est l'écran 13" pour voir les pistes, les réglages etc... Par exemple, sur Flash, c'est l'enfer... Sur photoshop, c'est galère aussi... En utilisation quotidienne, bien sûr. Si c'est juste pour faire deux trois modifs en vacances, ça passe. Mais je persiste à penser que le 13", c'est surtout mieux pour le surf, la bureautique, et Ilife en amateur tranquille. Pour des logiciels plus pro, mieux vaut 4go de ram, un bon disque dur et un 15". Si tu bosses dessus tous les jours en ordinateur principal, ça peut être lourd. 
Je connais quelqu'un (de malin) qui a pris un MBP 13" et un mac mini boosté (vu qu'il avait un écran externe 22") et on va dire que l'un est mieux pour bosser chez toi, et hop fichiers compatibles, tu te déplaces, tu prends le 13" mais avec la config minimale...


----------



## anthonylovison (28 Février 2010)

Ouai donc je me dis autant attendre mais bon si on avait une date précise de la sortie des nouveaux MBP, je serais fixé ^^

Ma limite sur ma vente c'était mi mars. s'ils ne sortent pas mi mars je vais être super triste 

Le truc c'est que je comptais me prendre un écran externe. Je sais pas encore si je prendre une télé ou un écran pc. ça va me servir à jouer à Final Fantasy XIII en HD 

Pour le nombre de pouces je ne sais pas encore car les télés sont moins cher qu'un grand pc mais ils sont peu être pas adapté à nos yeux quand on est près de l'écran.


----------



## Dark Phantom (28 Février 2010)

anthonylovison a dit:


> Ouai donc je me dis autant attendre mais bon si on avait une date précise de la sortie des nouveaux MBP, je serais fixé ^^
> 
> Ma limite sur ma vente c'était mi mars. s'ils ne sortent pas mi mars je vais être super triste
> 
> ...



Exact, et d'autant qu'il y a pas mal d'écran pc qui ont un tuner tv tnt. 
avec la tv, tu dois aussi (normalement) payer la redevance. Pas avec un écran pc.
Puis pour les yeux, oui. Tu peux être près d'un écran pc. Près d'une tv, tes yeux vont morfler.


----------



## Kinesam (28 Février 2010)

anthonylovison a dit:


> Ouai donc je me dis autant attendre mais bon si on avait une date précise de la sortie des nouveaux MBP, je serais fixé ^^
> 
> Ma limite sur ma vente c'était mi mars. s'ils ne sortent pas mi mars je vais être super triste
> 
> ...



Si tu veux savoir :
là je suis branché sur ma télé avec 81cm en diagonale, en gros cela fait environ 32 pouces je crois !
C'est grand au début mais on s'habitue 
Et pi les écrans Samsung... :love:


----------



## anthonylovison (28 Février 2010)

C'est vrai je comptais prendre au moins un 30" (comme l'apple display ^^)

Je n'ai pas pensé à la redevance car je suis encore chez mes parents. Donc vaut mieux que je prenne un écran pc avec tuner tv tnt.

J'ai tellement hâte d'avoir plus de précisions sur les nouveaux MBP mais les rumeurs fusent de partout.

J'ai un ami qui est à l'epitech de Paris et son frère bosse chez Apple et il m'a dit qu'il n'y avait rien de prévu pour le moment.

De plus j'ai appelé le service clientèle, on m'a dit qu'il n'était pas au courant de nouvelles sorties mais il a prit mon e-mail pour m'informer de nouvelles sorties...


----------



## bullrottt (28 Février 2010)

Mon APR m'a dit pareil hier,
il penche pour la mi Avril...


----------



## David_b (28 Février 2010)

bullrottt a dit:


> Mon APR m'a dit pareil hier,
> il penche pour la mi Avril...


quelle année ?


----------



## Fil de Brume (28 Février 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> Exact, et d'autant qu'il y a pas mal d'écran pc qui ont un tuner tv tnt.
> avec la tv, tu dois aussi (normalement) payer la redevance. Pas avec un écran pc.
> Puis pour les yeux, oui. Tu peux être près d'un écran pc. Près d'une tv, tes yeux vont morfler.



La loi a été précisée, maintenant la redevance est à payer pour un appareil pouvant recevoir la télévision, et pas seulement une TV. Ca inclut donc tous les appareils domestiques avec un tuner TV...


----------



## Dark Phantom (28 Février 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> La loi a été précisée, maintenant la redevance est à payer pour un appareil pouvant recevoir la télévision, et pas seulement une TV. Ca inclut donc tous les appareils domestiques avec un tuner TV...



sans rire ? même la clé usb tuner tv de terratec ? Et puis quoi encore ?


----------



## Rezv@n (28 Février 2010)

C'est long le temps :hein:

Ils arrivent ou quoi ! Il ne peut pas fermer ce p**** de store !


----------



## David_b (28 Février 2010)

Rezv@n a dit:


> C'est long le temps :hein:
> 
> Ils arrivent ou quoi ! Il ne peut pas fermer ce p**** de store !



Le dimanche ?


----------



## Kinesam (28 Février 2010)

Rezv@n a dit:


> C'est long le temps :hein:
> 
> Ils arrivent ou quoi ! Il ne peut pas fermer ce p**** de store !



Du calme l'ami !!!
On sait tous qu'ils ne sont pas pret de sortir : on manque de rumeur et la production des MBP actuel fonctionne toujours alors bon...

Par contre, un pti coup de gueule mardi midi n'est pas interdit 
(je serais de la partie aussi)


----------



## MacSedik (28 Février 2010)

Rezv@n a dit:


> C'est long le temps :hein:
> 
> Ils arrivent ou quoi ! Il ne peut pas fermer ce p**** de store !



il ne faut pas que la machine te possède mais il faut que ça soit toi qui la possède, jeune padawan.


----------



## daphone (28 Février 2010)

Faudra bien pour eux. Depuis le début de l'année (et même depuis Octobre dernier), il n'y a rien de nouveau à acheter chez Apple (à part Aperture 3, un logiciel qui s'adresse à certaines personnes). Même leur iPad, on ne peut pas encore l'acheter... Ils nous préparent quelque chose de bien, c'est obligé. Ils ne peuvent ouvrir de nouvelles boutiques dans le monde entier (25 nouveaux Apple Store cette année rien que pour la Chine) en mettant des macbook pro qui ont 9 mois et des iMacs qui en ont bientôt 5)


----------



## David_b (28 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Ils ne peuvent ouvrir de nouvelles boutiques dans le monde entier (25 nouveaux Apple Store cette année rien que pour la Chine) en mettant des macbook pro qui ont 9 mois et des iMacs qui en ont bientôt 5)


Pourquoi ils s'en priveraient, vu le succès des machines ?
C'est pas parce que certains ne vivent que pour avoir "le prochain" modèle de Mac que tous les clients sont pareils


----------



## daphone (28 Février 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Pourquoi ils s'en priveraient, vu le succès des machines ?
> C'est pas parce que certains ne vivent que pour avoir "le prochain" modèle de Mac que tous les clients sont pareils



Tout simplement parce que dans le monde informatique, acheter des machines qui ont un certain âge et surtout au même prix de départ, il faut être inconscient ou avoir de l'argent à dépenser.

Bon ma théorie à moi. 
La mise à jour aurait été bien prévue fin février / début mars. L'état des stocks dans les magasins le prouvait. Mais désormais, BestBuy et d'autres ont reçu d'importantes livraisons.... du macbook pro actuel...ce qui fait penser à un report de la date à bien plus tard. Ils ont du avoir des problèmes Intel / ATI / Nvidia... Ou alors une nouvelle technologie qu'ils veulent intégrer au dernier moment (donc developpement, proto, etc..)


----------



## Kinesam (28 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Tout simplement parce que dans le monde informatique, acheter des machines qui ont un certain âge et surtout au même prix de départ, il faut être inconscient ou avoir de l'argent à dépenser.
> 
> Bon ma théorie à moi.
> La mise à jour aurait été bien prévue fin février / début mars. L'état des stocks dans les magasins le prouvait. Mais désormais, BestBuy et d'autres ont reçu d'importantes livraisons.... du macbook pro actuel...ce qui fait penser à un report de la date à bien plus tard. Ils ont du avoir des problèmes Intel / ATI / Nvidia... Ou alors une nouvelle technologie qu'ils veulent intégrer au dernier moment (donc developpement, proto, etc..)



C'est fort possible et je soutiens ta théorie mais je pense qu'on ne sauras jamais pourquoi ils les auront sorties "si tard" !


----------



## Jol666 (28 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Tout simplement parce que dans le monde informatique, acheter des machines qui ont un certain âge et surtout au même prix de départ, il faut être inconscient ou avoir de l'argent à dépenser.
> 
> Bon ma théorie à moi.
> La mise à jour aurait été bien prévue fin février / début mars. L'état des stocks dans les magasins le prouvait. Mais désormais, BestBuy et d'autres ont reçu d'importantes livraisons.... du macbook pro actuel...ce qui fait penser à un report de la date à bien plus tard. Ils ont du avoir des problèmes Intel / ATI / Nvidia... Ou alors une nouvelle technologie qu'ils veulent intégrer au dernier moment (donc developpement, proto, etc..)


Je plussoie.


----------



## loudovitch (28 Février 2010)

Jol666 a dit:


> Je plussoie.


ton plussoiement laisse passer un ange...


----------



## _Panamac_ (28 Février 2010)

Rezv@n a dit:


> C'est long le temps :hein:
> 
> Ils arrivent ou quoi ! Il ne peut pas fermer ce p**** de store !




c'est effectivement très long... trop long...

si au moins on avait quelques news... quelques fuites mais là, nada ! :mouais:

ma deadline perso c'est le 16 mars. après l'attente ne sera plus possible. j'espère qu'ils vont sortir :rateau:


----------



## Dark Phantom (28 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Bon ma théorie à moi.
> La mise à jour aurait été bien prévue fin février / début mars. L'état des stocks dans les magasins le prouvait. Mais désormais, BestBuy et d'autres ont reçu d'importantes livraisons.... du macbook pro actuel...ce qui fait penser à un report de la date à bien plus tard. Ils ont du avoir des problèmes Intel / ATI / Nvidia... Ou alors une nouvelle technologie qu'ils veulent intégrer au dernier moment (donc developpement, proto, etc..)



Bonne théorie.


----------



## Kinesam (28 Février 2010)

Jol666 a dit:


> Je plussoie.





Dark Phantom a dit:


> Bonne théorie.



Est ce que vous avez l'impression que vos messages servent à quelque chose???

Moi non.


----------



## Dark Phantom (28 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Est ce que vous avez l'impression que vos messages servent à quelque chose???
> 
> Moi non.



Moi, je suis payé par Steve pour faire durer le forum jusqu'au 16 mars.
Alors m'empêche pas de plussoyer stp.


----------



## David_b (28 Février 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> ma deadline perso c'est le 16 mars. après l'attente ne sera plus possible. j'espère qu'ils vont sortir :rateau:



Le 17, malheureusement.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h32 ----------




daphone a dit:


> Tout simplement parce que dans le monde informatique, acheter des machines qui ont un certain âge et surtout au même prix de départ, il faut être inconscient ou avoir de l'argent à dépenser.


Merci, "le monde informatique", je connais un peu 

Je répète la question: pourquoi ils s'en priveraient vu que les machines se vendent comme des petits pains ?


----------



## loudovitch (28 Février 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Le 17, malheureusement.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h32 ----------
> 
> ...


alors pour eviter de répeter une question, je te conseille de relire la réponse!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h35 ----------




Dark Phantom a dit:


> Bonne théorie.


daphone la voie du sage!


----------



## chris37 (28 Février 2010)

J'ai pas vu de news comme quoi best buy ont reçu des mbp


----------



## melaure (28 Février 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> c'est effectivement très long... trop long...
> 
> si au moins on avait quelques news... quelques fuites mais là, nada ! :mouais:
> 
> ma deadline perso c'est le 16 mars. après l'attente ne sera plus possible. j'espère qu'ils vont sortir :rateau:


----------



## _Panamac_ (28 Février 2010)

melaure a dit:


>



??? oui ?

edit: 

faudrait penser à t'éloigner un peu de ton ordi, ça va pas fort toi ...


----------



## Venturo (28 Février 2010)

Les MBP 2.8 sont repassés à 24h de délais sur le store FR.

http://store.apple.com/fr/browse/home/shop_mac/family/macbook_pro?mco=MTAyNTQzMzk


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Février 2010)

Et toutes vos théories basées sur les stats alors, c'était du vent ? 

Et oui, et la théorie de Daphone est encore et toujours du vent... 
On à l'impression que vous ne voulez rien entendre, à part vos propres théories...
S'ouvrir aux avis des autres n'est pas néfaste vous savez... 

La RAISON ESSENTIELLE de la nom MaJ actuellement est très évidente si l'on réfléchi un temps soit peu : *iPad*.
Après on peut rajouter des problèmes techniques GPU, etc., etc. comme bon nous semble, mais la seule donnée non spéculative qui semble avoir un impact sur la MaJ des MBP c'est bien l'iPad (tout autre théorie basée sur la CG, les processeurs, etc. n'est que pure spéculation).


----------



## Rezv@n (28 Février 2010)

On s'en fiche de savoir pourquoi ils sont en retard. Ce qui importe c'est quand ils sortiront. Je ne vois pas en quoi ça peut nous avancer de savoir si c'est à cause de l'iPad ou de la carte graphique.


----------



## xao85 (28 Février 2010)

Ils font vraiment grave chier avec leur Ipad de merde!  D'ici là qu'ils attendent la sortie du model avec 3G et on sera rendu en Juin... Je sens que je vais craquer avant. :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (28 Février 2010)

Rezv@n a dit:


> Ce qui importe c'est quand ils sortiront.



çà, personne ne sait, sauf au QG Apple


----------



## Jol666 (28 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Est ce que vous avez l'impression que vos messages servent à quelque chose???
> Moi non.


En effet, comme tes posts très souvent pas en rapport avec le sujet.. et comme d'ailleurs 99% des messages postés sur ce topic... au lieu de me faire des remarques déplacées, adresse toi à pumauer et consorts, pas à moi, merci.



HAL-9000 a dit:


> La RAISON ESSENTIELLE de la nom MaJ actuellement est très évidente si l'on réfléchi un temps soit peu : *iPad*


Pas forcément, l'arrivée de l'iPad est certes un enjeu majeur pour Apple, qui ne peut pas se permettre un ratage, mais ça ne signifie pas pour autant que toute sa gamme doive être paralysée par ce lancement... Apple est largement capable de travailler sur "2" produits à la fois... surtout s'il ne s'agit que d'une "simple" mise à jour pour les MBP.


----------



## pumauer (28 Février 2010)

Jol666 a dit:


> En effet, comme tes posts très souvent pas en rapport avec le sujet.. et comme d'ailleurs 99% des messages postés sur ce topic... au lieu de me faire des remarques déplacées, adresse toi à pumauer et consorts, pas à moi, merci.



Qu'est-ce que j'ai fait encore?


----------



## Kinesam (28 Février 2010)

Jol666 a dit:


> En effet, comme tes posts très souvent pas en rapport avec le sujet.. et comme d'ailleurs 99% des messages postés sur ce topic... au lieu de me faire des remarques déplacées, adresse toi à pumauer et consorts, pas à moi, merci.



Je n'ai jamais dit que tout mes posts étaient en rapport avec le sujet ! 
Mais la plupart y correspondent, donnent des infos, etc...

Et si c'est pas en rapport, mon message ne fait pas... 2 mots !


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que j'ai fait encore?



T'es pas futfut, tu sens pas bon, pis t'es moche aussi


----------



## pumauer (28 Février 2010)

Ah ok...d'accord...Ce n'était donc que ça! J'ai eu peur!:love:


----------



## Jol666 (28 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais dit que tout mes posts étaient en rapport avec le sujet !
> Mais la plupart y correspondent, donnent des infos, etc...
> Et si c'est pas en rapport, mon message ne fait pas... 2 mots !


Au temps pour moi, il est vrai que tu ne fais partie des boulets de ce topic ; mais ceci étant dit, vaut-il mieux laisser un message de 2 mots pour manifester son approbation à une "théorie", ou poster un pavé complétement inutile et hors-sujet comme beaucoup le font (et comme je le fais d'ailleurs moi-même en ce moment...) ; mon choix est fait.



loudovitch a dit:


> ton plussoiement laisse passer un ange...


Puisqu'on en est aux expressions, je répondrai "c'est l'hôpital qui se moque de la Charité"


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Ah ok...d'accord...Ce n'était donc que ça! J'ai eu peur!:love:



C'est déja pas mal...


----------



## pumauer (28 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> C'est déja pas mal...



On écrit "déjà", et pas "déja"...:love:


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Février 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> On écrit "déjà", et pas "déja"...:love:



 (alt+.) et pas ... d'abord


----------



## Dark Phantom (28 Février 2010)

Ah ouais....
C'est cool.


----------



## Fil de Brume (28 Février 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> sans rire ? même la clé usb tuner tv de terratec ? Et puis quoi encore ?


N'importe quel matériel. Ce qui est logique remarque. Car tu ne payes pas la redevance pour payer les fabricants de TV, mais pour les chaines TV... donc à partir du moment où tu reçois la TV, tu as à payer la redevance...


----------



## Dark Phantom (28 Février 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> N'importe quel matériel. Ce qui est logique remarque. Car tu ne payes pas la redevance pour payer les fabricants de TV, mais pour les chaines TV... donc à partir du moment où tu reçois la TV, tu as à payer la redevance...



Je pensais que c'était par "poste de télévision"... Et pas par "clé usb".


----------



## Fil de Brume (28 Février 2010)

Ce n'est pas "par". Tu as un appareil à la maison permettant de recevoir la télévision, tu payes la redevance. Mais tu ne la payes qu'une seule fois, même si tu as 15 TV, tu ne payes qu'une seule fois la redevance, heureusement


----------



## loudovitch (28 Février 2010)

mafois on est bien loin des MBP là...


----------



## pumauer (28 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> mafois on est bien loin des MBP là...



"Adresse-toi à Pumauer et consorts".


----------



## Dark Phantom (28 Février 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> mafois on est bien loin des MBP là...



ouais mais on a le temps de digresser un peu, t'inquiète...


----------



## guigui_41 (28 Février 2010)

C'est pour bientot ::


----------



## clonike (28 Février 2010)

Oui, c'est pour bientôt, chaque jour il y a un jour en moins a attendre 

Seulement on ne peut pas deviner le nombre de jour qu'il reste au compteur...


----------



## Dark Phantom (28 Février 2010)

ha ha ha
peut être qu'il ne sera plus jamais à jour... peut être que dans 20 ans il sera toujours en core 2 duo !!!! ha ha ha la malédiction du mac book pro et de ceux qui l'attendent !!!!!


----------



## Kinesam (28 Février 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> ha ha ha
> peut être qu'il ne sera plus jamais à jour... peut être que dans 20 ans il sera toujours en core 2 duo !!!! ha ha ha la malédiction du mac book pro et de ceux qui l'attendent !!!!!



Ben plus les journée passent, plus jme dit que ça va finir comme ça... :s
Vous vous rappelez des t-shirts? I survived MBP Arrandale Update

(on va y arriver... Vivement le 16!)


----------



## dambo (28 Février 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Ben plus les journée passent, plus jme dit que ça va finir comme ça... :s
> Vous vous rappelez des t-shirts? I survived MBP Arrandale Update
> 
> (on va y arriver... Vivement le 16!)



Ouep ! Vivement le 16 !
j'ai un pressentiment pour le 16, un vrai cette fois-ci (je n'étais pas convaincu pour le 27 janvier, ni pour le 9 février !), mais là je sais pas pourquoi je le sens bien !

Allez on croise les doigts 

(je sais j'ai été absent longtemps du topic à cause d'Apple, plus précisement de MobileMe et d'iTunes qui ont tout dupliqué mes évenements iCal et mes contacts sur mon iPhone, c'était sympa  )


----------



## fxserafino (28 Février 2010)

L'attente commence a être longue ... trop longue ...
Et toujours pas de Snow Leopard 10.6.3 ... étrange nn ?


----------



## dambo (28 Février 2010)

fxserafino a dit:


> L'attente commence a être longue ... trop longue ...
> Et toujours pas de Snow Leopard 10.6.3 ... étrange nn ?



Oui,
ça fait un ptit bout de temps qu'on est en 10.6.2... étrange non ?


----------



## loudovitch (28 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Ouep ! Vivement le 16 !
> j'ai un pressentiment pour le 16, un vrai cette fois-ci (je n'étais pas convaincu pour le 27 janvier, ni pour le 9 février !), mais là je sais pas pourquoi je le sens bien !
> 
> Allez on croise les doigts
> ...


T'as l'air toujours confiant pour le 16 mais là entre les MBP fabriqués en janvier et le 15" qui etait sous 3 jours sur l'applestore et qui est repassé à 24h là, ça sent très mauvais franchement


----------



## fxserafino (28 Février 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Oui,
> ça fait un ptit bout de temps qu'on est en 10.6.2... étrange non ?



Oui surtout que les bêtas se succèdent ... la première date de début décembre 2009 ...


----------



## daphone (28 Février 2010)

c'est vrai que c'est la semaine la plus calme depuis début janvier là. Il n'y a pas grand chose sur lequel spéculer, d'articles ou d'événements sur lequel s'appuyer.

En tout cas, aucun espoir pour ce Mardi..


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Février 2010)

*iPad*


----------



## divoli (1 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> *iPad*



Ben oui.

Il y en a qui n'ont toujours pas compris, ou qui font semblant de ne pas comprendre, c'est dingue.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2010)

fxserafino a dit:


> Oui surtout que les bêtas se succèdent ... la première date de début décembre 2009 ...


Et  ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Mars 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> Et  ?



...et on est en Mars 2010... et pis c'est tout ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> ...et on est en Mars 2010... et pis c'est tout ! :love:


C'est des milliers de posts qui s'effondrent


----------



## divoli (1 Mars 2010)

Les nouveaux MBP seront annoncés et disponibles le 4 mai.

Parce que je le sens bien. 

Voilà, on peut fermer le topic.


----------



## Dark Phantom (1 Mars 2010)

L'Ipad 1 va être un fiasco.
Le retard pris sur les MacBook Pro n est pas une bonne chose.


----------



## divoli (1 Mars 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> L'Ipad 1 va être un fiasco.
> Le retard pris sur les MacBook Pro n est pas une bonne chose.



Pourquoi ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à tous!
Cela fait 160 pages que je lis ce topic sans intervenir!
Je vais donc commencer à mettre mon grain de sel tout en restant dans le sujet(cela dis vos transgressions font passer le temps!)
A mon humble avis on est parti pour juin:
1) les étudiants américains renouvellent leur matos en juin.
2)reaprovisonement des store,sortie de l'Ipad etc.. 
3)le mbp actuel trouvent toujours des acheteurs( mais qui sont ils??)


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Mars 2010)

Nouvel utilisateur a dit:


> 3)le mbp actuel trouvent toujours des acheteurs( mais qui sont ils??)



David Vincent les a vu... 

:affraid:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Mars 2010)

On va être envahi? Pas de nouveaux mbp en tout cas!
Prenons le pli des transgressions, vu que je trouve pas sur le net, si il y en a qui savent comment changer les sonneries SMS de l'iPhone(sans passer par winscp etc..)
je fais juste passer le temps hein, ne voyez pas la de divagation volontaire!


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Mars 2010)

Nouvel utilisateur a dit:


> On va être envahi? Pas de nouveaux mbp en tout cas!
> Prenons le pli des transgressions, vu que je trouve pas sur le net, si il y en a qui savent comment changer les sonneries SMS de l'iPhone(sans passer par winscp etc..)
> je fais juste passer le temps hein, ne voyez pas la de divagation volontaire!



Facile, Themes/Dossier de ton theme/Bundles/ 
Mais faut avoir Jailbreaké le bouzin'  sinon tu ne peux pas sans passer par l'achat via iTunes...


----------



## Dark Phantom (1 Mars 2010)

Très bien. Ok. J'acheterai le mien en juin, si tel est le cas. 
Pourquoi l'Ipad 1 sera un fiasco ?
Parce que, avec l ipad, on change de génération d' appareils. On ne réduit pas le format de l ordinateur pour plus de mobilité mais on agrandit l Iphone pour tenter d'ouvrir d' autres champs de communication : la presse, le livre, la tv etc via tablette. C est trop avant gardiste. Comme le Macintosh en son temps. Et ils se feront gratter par Microsoft quand ce sera au point.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Mars 2010)

Oui je suis jailbreaké avec cydia et instalous.
Merci je vais regarder ça!


----------



## divoli (1 Mars 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> Très bien. Ok. J'acheterai le mien en juin, si tel est le cas.
> Pourquoi l'Ipad 1 sera un fiasco ?
> Parce que, avec l ipad, on change de génération d' appareils. On ne réduit pas le format de l ordinateur pour plus de mobilité mais on agrandit l Iphone pour tenter d'ouvrir d' autres champs de communication : la presse, le livre, la tv etc via tablette. C est trop avant gardiste. Comme le Macintosh en son temps. Et ils se feront gratter par Microsoft quand ce sera au point.



Tu as peut-être raison, je ne sais pas quel accueil le grand public va lui réserver, c'est difficile à dire.

Ce qui est certain, c'est que son lancement est très très important pour Apple, et qu'Apple a besoin de sa base d'utilisateurs, notamment les MacUsers, pour optimiser son lancement. Donc je ne vois pas Apple torpiller le lancement de l'iPad en lançant en même temps de nouveaux MBP.
Si Apple rate le lancement de l'iPad, alors ce produit aura énormément de mal à s'en relever. Les MBP peuvent bien attendre, la clientèle est déjà là, contrairement à celle de l'iPad qui pour le moment n'existe pas.

Le mois de mars, et peut-être une partie du mois d'avril, seront probablement uniquement consacrés à la commercialisation de l'iPad.

Ensuite, comme cela a été dit, la période mai-juin correspond au moment où les Universités et les étudiants US renouvellent leur matériel informatique, c'est une période faste pour Apple, elle ne va pas rater le coche. Fin juin, c'est vraiment le plus tard (c'est même limite trop tard), je vois plutôt un sortie en mai.


----------



## Xentoss (1 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Tu as peut-être raison, je ne sais pas quel accueil le grand public va lui réserver, c'est mai-juin correspond au moment où les Universités et les étudiants US renouvellent leur matériel informatique, c'est une période faste pour Apple, elle ne va pas rater le coche. Fin juin, c'est vraiment le plus tard (c'est même limite trop tard), je vois plutôt un sortie en mai.



Eh bha jattendrais quand même jusqu' au 16 mars! Je les trouves pas encore assez dépassés et surtout trop abordable à cause de ces cretins de revendeurs qui font des promos, persuadés que c'est  (c'était ??) le moment de vider les stocks! Attendons deux semaines avant de craquer que les choses reviennent à la normal !


----------



## bloom1 (1 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

au Canada nous avons une chaîne de magasins appelée Future Shop (qui est en fait la version canadienne de Best Buy...) et j'ai essayé d'aller voir sur leur site Web et le 2e modèle de 13.3" a disparu alors qu'il y était il y a 2 jours seulement ! Est-ce que ça pourrait être un signe ? Normalement quand un produit est en rupture de stock ils le laissent sur le site quand même en attendant de ravoir le stock...

Bye !


----------



## Xentoss (1 Mars 2010)

bloom1 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> au Canada nous avons une chaîne de magasins appelée Future Shop (qui est en fait la version canadienne de Best Buy...) et j'ai essayé d'aller voir sur leur site Web et le 2e modèle de 13.3" a disparu alors qu'il y était il y a 2 jours seulement ! Est-ce que ça pourrait être un signe ? Normalement quand un produit est en rupture de stock ils le laissent sur le site quand même en attendant de ravoir le stock...
> 
> Bye !



C était jour de congé pour vous aujourd'hui, une finale olympique USA-Canada c'est pas tout les jours... Ils font la gueule ici. Bref je pense malheuresement pas que ce soit un signe. Tiens nous au courant quand même , les premiers frenchy vont se reveiller et en général ça polémique sévère le lundi!


----------



## bloom1 (1 Mars 2010)

Xentoss a dit:


> C était jour de congé pour vous aujourd'hui, une finale olympique USA-Canada c'est pas tout les jours... Ils font la gueule ici. Bref je pense malheuresement pas que ce soit un signe. Tiens nous au courant quand même , les premiers frenchy vont se reveiller et en général ça polémique sévère le lundi!



Non, je veux dire, normalement ils n'enlèvent pas les produits en rupture de stock quand ils savent qu'ils vont recevoir du nouveau stock. Les jeux olympiques n'ont aucune influence... nous ne sommes pas en vacances parce qu'il y a des jeux olympiques...

Prenez par exemple cet ordinateur HP : http://www.futureshop.ca/fr-CA/product/-/b9000162.aspx?path=5a68181f7e16335b2fd88956fa227186fr02 (le 1er mars à 00:13 heure de l'est)
Il est en rupture de stock mais toujours sur le site. Ce n'est pas le cas avec le MBP 13.3" 2.53GHz version française (il y a toujours la version anglaise mais il n'en reste que 2).


----------



## Xentoss (1 Mars 2010)

bloom1 a dit:


> Non, je veux dire, normalement ils n'enlèvent pas les produits en rupture de stock quand ils savent qu'ils vont recevoir du nouveau stock. Les jeux olympiques n'ont aucune influence... nous ne sommes pas en vacances parce qu'il y a des jeux olympiques...
> 
> Prenez par exemple cet ordinateur HP : http://www.futureshop.ca/fr-CA/product/-/b9000162.aspx?path=5a68181f7e16335b2fd88956fa227186fr02 (le 1er mars à 00:13 heure de l'est)
> Il est en rupture de stock mais toujours sur le site. Ce n'est pas le cas avec le MBP 13.3" 2.53GHz version française (il y a toujours la version anglaise mais il n'en reste que 2).



A propos des J.O c'était une boutade, j'essaierai un ton encore plus sarcastique la prochaine fois. Les stocks dans la plupart des gros revendeurs semblent se reconstituer, de plus ce magasin en question comme nous n'a aucune idée de la sortie du dit produit (sauf si SJ a racheté la boite!) de ce faite déreferencer un produit sans savoir ce qui va se passer me parait étrange! Sans doute une erreur, hélas. Cela serait étonnant que ce soit le magasin le mieux renseigner dans le monde (avec tout le respect qu'on doit au champion olympique de hockey)


----------



## Fil de Brume (1 Mars 2010)

Concernant l'iPad, j'aimerais bien demander à mon patron de nous payer un iPad chacun, pour remplacer tout le papier qu'on utilise à longueur de journée, mais je doute qu'il soit d'accord ^^



Nouvel utilisateur a dit:


> (cela dis vos transgressions font passer le temps!)



Vos digressions plutôt, non ? 
Transgression c'est un peu trop fort, ça fait un peu trop penser à des hors la loi, or il n'est pas question de la loi là 

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transgression
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digression


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Mars 2010)

Digression est en effet plus approprié!



8/06/10


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Mars 2010)

Bon alors les enfants, petit topo du week-end... On en est où là ? C'est bon pour la sortie demain ou pas ? Parce que mon banquier en a ras le bol que je lui téléphone pour lui demander d'être prêt à débloquer de l'argent pour le lendemain.


----------



## Fil de Brume (1 Mars 2010)

Waow tu comptes payer le MBP en liquide ?  C'est louche tout ça ^^


----------



## Kinesam (1 Mars 2010)

Tout ce qu'on sait c'est que la sortie ne seras pas demain !
(sauf miracle^^)

Donc, prions mes amis !


----------



## Pouasson (1 Mars 2010)

C'est surtout que pour certaines sommes, selon les comptes en banque et les banques elles-mêmes, pour plus de 2000 euros (par exemple), faut autoriser le prélèvement auprès du banquier..


----------



## Rezv@n (1 Mars 2010)

Il y a encore un espoir pour demain  On en est à 8.7 mois (265 jours) et la dernière fois qu'ils ont été renouvelés en juin les nouveaux sont arrivées 8.7 mois après (266 jours). Et les MacBook Pro auront 266 jours demain.... soit mardi ! :rateau:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Mars 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Tout ce qu'on sait c'est que la sortie ne seras pas demain !



[youtube]pCrjLVSapII[/youtube]


----------



## shenrone (1 Mars 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Tout ce qu'on sait c'est ...



qu'on sait rien!:mouais:


----------



## Kinesam (1 Mars 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> qu'on sait rien!:mouais:



Merci pour la correction!
Mais je suis tellement désespéré qu'il faut m'excuser: je ne veux pas me faire souffrir en me faisant de faux espoirs 

Wait & See


----------



## Fil de Brume (1 Mars 2010)

La véritable sagesse, c'est de savoir qu'on ne sait rien. Mais si on sait qu'on ne sait rien, c'est qu'on sait quelque chose. Donc si on sait quelque chose, on ne peut pas savoir que l'on sait... mais...

Quelqu'un a une aspirine ?


----------



## schlub (1 Mars 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> ...
> 
> Wait & See



Sans blague...


----------



## dambo (1 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Tu as peut-être raison, je ne sais pas quel accueil le grand public va lui réserver, c'est difficile à dire.
> 
> je vois plutôt un sortie en mai.



*HS ON : IPAD*

En ce qui concerne le grand public, je pense que le produit sera très bien accueilli ! A mon échelle, je constate que tous les informaticiens/pseudos-informaticiens crachent sur l'iPad ! En revanche les "particuliers" le trouvent (avec ce qu'ils en ont vu) tout simplement excellent pour aller sur internet ! Je donne des cours d'info à plusieurs personnes agées, 2 d'entres elles pensent s'en prendre un car ça simplifie encore l'utilisation de l'ordinateur ! Ces personnes ne font que du mail et un peu d'internet (actualités, recettes de cuisines, éventuellement programme télé...).

Mon père a également a été enchanté par présentation de ce nouveau "gadget", on a un vieux portable qui traine depuis plus d'un an sur la table du salon et qui est utilisé pour aller sur le net dans le salon sur le canapé ou plus généralement hors du bureau. Tous les soirs il est posé sur les genoux et relié au secteur (batterie morte) ! Cet ordi ne fait QUE de l'internet. 
Nous prevoyons donc pour la famille l'achat d'un iPad qui sera posé sur la table du salon et qui servira de terminal d'accès à internet (entre 50 et 70% du temps passer sur internet l'est en ce moment sur le vieil ordi, donc ça vaut le coup).

EN PLUS, il y aura la possibilité de mettre des jeux (mes parents ne jouent pas aux jeux PC mais ont été emballés par les démos sur iPad) et même des livres ! Enfin la tablette sera relié à la chaîne hifi de la maison qui se contentait jusqu'ici des CD puisque pas du tout positionné près d'un ordinateur ! Un toute nouvelle interface donc pour écouter de la musique à la maison ... C'est tout bon !

Il faut bien distinguer grand public et grand public avertis ! Les "connaisseurs" que nous sommes  constituons une infime majorité de la possible future clientèle de l'iPad 

*FIN DU HS*


*Pour la date de sortie, j'avais donné jusqu'à 4 mai, j'ai tout bon  (en espérant que ce soit avant)*


----------



## Jol666 (1 Mars 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Tout ce qu'on sait c'est que la sortie ne seras pas demain !
> (sauf miracle^^)
> Donc, prions mes amis !





Kinesam a dit:


> Merci pour la correction!
> Mais je suis tellement désespéré qu'il faut m'excuser: je ne veux pas me faire souffrir en me faisant de faux espoirs
> Wait & See


.....



Kinesam a dit:


> Est ce que vous avez l'impression que vos messages servent à quelque chose???
> Moi non.


----------



## Fil de Brume (1 Mars 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Enfin la tablette sera relié à la chaîne hifi de la maison qui se contentait jusqu'ici des CD puisque pas du tout positionné près d'un ordinateur !



Comment tu branches l'iPad sur la chaîne HIFI ? Juste via la sortie jack stéréo de l'iPad ?

Perso, concernant la musique, la musique est stockée sur mon ordinateur en réseau local, et je la stream via la PS3 branchée sur un ampli home cinéma dension ^^


----------



## xmichelee (1 Mars 2010)

Bonjour!

Je vais faire le saut PC- Mac cette semaine!
J'ai pris connaissance des "rumeurs" à propos des MBP.

Par contre, je n'en peux plus d'attendre!

J'étudie en photographie, et je souhaite faire l'achat d'un mac pour travailler avec Lightroom 2 et photoshop CS4 principalement, et travailler avec des RAW

Alors, croyez-vous que le MBP 15 pouces: 2.8GHz me suffirais? Serais t-il assez "rapide" pour le temps de mes études en photographie, ou dois-je attendre cette MAJ?

Merci


----------



## _Panamac_ (1 Mars 2010)

le 2,8 Ghz suffit amplement je pense. mais si tu peux attendre deux semaines au cas ou ...


j'aimerais bien que les sources de cette rumeur se manifeste :



> *Apple :  du Mac et du logiciel entre février et mars ?*
> 
> par Florian  Innocente le 02.02.2010 à 11:46
> Les utilisateurs Mac qui font une  indigestion de tablette trouveront peut-être quelques motifs de  satisfaction avec le planning d'Apple des prochaines semaines. Il nous a  été indiqué que des annonces de MacBook, MacBook Pro  et Mac Pro étaient prévues dans le courant de ce mois.
> ...




Ce serait bien de confirmer cette info parue début février !


----------



## divoli (1 Mars 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> Ce serait bien de confirmer cette info parue début février !



Bah rien ne s'est confirmé; en l'occurence aucun MBP n'a été annoncé en février, et le nouvelle version d'Aperture est disponible non pas depuis mars mais depuis février.

Bref, c'est du pipeau.


----------



## _Panamac_ (1 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Bref, c'est du pipeau.



et si tout avait été décalé à mars ? 



on s'accroche à ce que l'on peut...


----------



## v4lium (1 Mars 2010)

J'ai pas fait de calcul (flemme) mais c'est amusant de voir que Lundi après Lundi, l'effervesence du fil s'assagit... On a moins de "mardi! c'est certain !!!" on a encore quelques "le refurb est plein/vide c'est un signe" idem pour les délais de livraison de l'applestore allemand ou suisse 

On voit même les premiers résignés qui abandonnent et commandent leur MBP2009

Ce qui est certain c'est que les rumeurs sont stables... c'est à dire proches de "0", nada, rien.
Ce qui me rassure c'est que les rumeurs sont aussi inexistantes sur l'ensemble de la gamme Apple que sur les MBP, alors que des sorties sont bien annoncées.


----------



## guigui_41 (1 Mars 2010)

Vous n'y croyez pas pour mars ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Mars 2010)

Pour la Lune déjà ça sera pas mal


----------



## guigui_41 (1 Mars 2010)

La lune ?


----------



## MacSedik (1 Mars 2010)

L'iPad va être un fiasco?? Pas totalement, il aura certes pas le succès de l'iPhone(1 million en un weekend), mais je pense qu'avec le buzz précédent sa lancée d'ici 2-3 semaines. on verra les files s'allonger devant les stores...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Mars 2010)

guigui_41 a dit:


> La lune ?


----------



## MacSedik (1 Mars 2010)

Et mars ça donne quoi???


----------



## guigui_41 (1 Mars 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> Et mars ça donne quoi???



J'espère que c'est pour mars moi !!


----------



## _Panamac_ (1 Mars 2010)

v4lium a dit:


> alors que des sorties sont bien annoncées.




qu'est ce qui est annoncé ?


----------



## iZiDoR (1 Mars 2010)

La lune


----------



## Kinesam (1 Mars 2010)

Les sorties ne sont pas annoncés mais supposées!
Pour iLife X et la gamme pro par exemple ou pour Mac OsX 10.7

Pour Mars ce ne sont que de pures spéculations ! Et on espère tous qu'elles sont bonnes


----------



## pumauer (1 Mars 2010)

Sondage intéressant sur Macgé. 34% attendent les nouveaux MBP. 22% attendant l'Ipad. 
Donc, pour l'instant, y en a pas mal qui s'en foutent, on dirait.


----------



## Fil de Brume (1 Mars 2010)

Ou des personnes qui, comme moi, répondent rarement aux sondages ^^


----------



## divoli (1 Mars 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Sondage intéressant sur Macgé. 34% attendent les nouveaux MBP. 22% attendant l'Ipad.
> Donc, pour l'instant, y en a pas mal qui s'en foutent, on dirait.



Hé oh, le sondage vient d'apparaitre, c'est beaucoup trop tôt pour en faire une analyse. :rateau:

Perso, j'ai voté que je n'attendais rien.  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h30 ----------

On continue avec Sandy Bridge.



			
				MacBidouille a dit:
			
		

> Voici deux petites informations de plus au sujet du  Sandy Bridge dont nous vous parlons de plus en plus souvent.
> 
> 
> En plus de l'USB 3.0, le chipset intégré à ces puces supportera la  norme PCI Express 3.0 qui doublera une fois de plus les débits de cette  norme. Ce sera intéressant pour les échanges avec les puces graphiques  mais aussi avec d'autres composants placés sur la carte mère.
> Intel annonce à ses partenaires que l'autonomie des machines Sandy  Bridge sera en augmentation significative. Le fondeur très sûr de lui  annonce qu'il sera possible de lire 2 films Blu-ray avec une seule  batterie. Là, on demande à voir !



Bref, il est urgent d'attendre 2011.


----------



## Paradise (1 Mars 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> qu'est ce qui est annoncé ?



Le retour sur Power PC 

Perso je pense que dans 2 semaines les store sera fermé


----------



## daphone (1 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Hé oh, le sondage vient d'apparaitre, c'est beaucoup trop tôt pour en faire une analyse. :rateau:
> 
> Perso, j'ai voté que je n'attendais rien.
> 
> ...



Rien n'empêche d'attendre le MBP 6 Arrandale pour commencer, et puis après le MBP 7  Sandy Bridge  (on fera un nouveau topic, t'en fais pas :love


----------



## Tox (1 Mars 2010)

Les prochains MBP 2010 ressemblent de plus en plus à une génération de transition


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Mars 2010)

Tox a dit:


> Les prochains MBP 2010 ressemblent de plus en plus à une génération de transition



Ca y est il sont sortis alors pour être aussi affirmatif!!


----------



## Kinesam (1 Mars 2010)

Bonne nouvelle les gars ! 


> http://www.macrumors.com/2010/03/01...nstrained-at-launch-due-to-production-issues/


Vous en faites pas ce n'est pas une rumeur sur les MBP mais sur les iPads, mais qui peut s'avérer intéressante :
Un problème de production chez Hon Hai Precision (le frabricant de l'iPad) va faire en sorte qu'il y aura un mois de retard avec la vraie production avec des unités vendues seulement en Amérique et seulement 300 000 ! (puis 700 000 unités en avril!)

Est ce fait exprès pour voir les premières impressions au States?
*Et ce qui nous intéresse*... vont-ils se servirent de ce délai pour sortir toute la panoplie de nouveauté...tel le MacBook Pro Arrandale ?!?!


----------



## divoli (1 Mars 2010)

Tox a dit:


> Les prochains MBP 2010 ressemblent de plus en plus à une génération de transition



Oui. Je n'osais pas le dire, mais j'ai aussi cette impression.


----------



## pumauer (1 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Hé oh, le sondage vient d'apparaitre, c'est beaucoup trop tôt pour en faire une analyse. :rateau:
> 
> Perso, j'ai voté que je n'attendais rien.
> 
> ...



Oui, pas faux. Ils savent peut-être que les processeurs actuels ne sont qu'une transition vers du vraiment mieux. Donc, pas la peine selon eux de se dépêcher outre mesure.


----------



## divoli (1 Mars 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5409567 a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est il sont sortis alors pour être aussi affirmatif!!


Non. Mais quand tu lis notamment toutes les infos sur Sandy Bridge (et non pas Sandy Kilos), prévu pour 2011, cela peut donner ce sentiment.


----------



## Aldwyr (1 Mars 2010)

Lol, qui veux attendre encore une année entière :mouais::mouais::mouais:
Au pire, on se rabat sur les Ipad:hein::hein:
:love::love: Ou pas.


----------



## Xentoss (1 Mars 2010)

v4lium a dit:


> J'ai pas fait de calcul (flemme) mais c'est amusant de voir que Lundi après Lundi, l'effervesence du fil s'assagit... On a moins de "mardi! c'est certain !!!" on a encore quelques "le refurb est plein/vide c'est un signe" idem pour les délais de livraison de l'applestore allemand ou suisse
> 
> On voit même les premiers résignés qui abandonnent et commandent leur MBP2009
> 
> ...


 

''Et de longs corbillards, sans tambours ni musique,
Défilent lentement dans mon âme ; *l'Espoir,
*Vaincu, pleure, et *l'Angoisse atroce*, despotique,
Sur mon *crâne incliné plante son drapeau noir*.''

...


----------



## Kinesam (1 Mars 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Bonne nouvelle les gars !
> Vous en faites pas ce n'est pas une rumeur sur les MBP mais sur les iPads, mais qui peut s'avérer intéressante :
> Un problème de production chez Hon Hai Precision (le frabricant de l'iPad) va faire en sorte qu'il y aura un mois de retard avec la vraie production avec des unités vendues seulement en Amérique et seulement 300 000 ! (puis 700 000 unités en avril!)
> 
> ...



Vous ne trouvez pas cela intéressant ??? :hein:

:rose:

(je sais c'est un faux espoir, mais on s'accroche avec ce qu'on a)


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Non. Mais quand tu lis notamment toutes les infos sur Sandy Bridge (et non pas Sandy Kilos), prévu pour 2011, cela peut donner ce sentiment.



J'ai lu une news concernant la fin du monde en 2012 qui donnait un bon sentiment de crise qui c'est révélé en 2009. C'est pareil pour les MBP si je comprend bien.


----------



## divoli (1 Mars 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5409596 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lu une news concernant la fin du monde en 2012 qui donnait un bon sentiment de crise qui c'est révélé en 2009. C'est pareil pour les MBP si je comprend bien.



Les nouveaux MBP apparaitront bien d'ici 2012, il ne faut pas être aussi défaitiste.

Voir les nouveaux MBP et mourir, comme on dit...


----------



## Tox (1 Mars 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5409567 a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est il sont sortis alors pour être aussi affirmatif!!


Disons que je me souviens de certains MacBook (Pro) Core Duo, lors de l'intégration de la nouvelle plate-forme Intel par la Pomme


----------



## xao85 (1 Mars 2010)

Je m'en souviens également surtout que c'éttait mon premier ordinateur! :love:

On avait sacrément attendu entre les derniers Ibook et les premiers MacBook!


----------



## Tox (1 Mars 2010)

Le MB Pro premier du nom a été annoncé en janvier 2006, envoyé en février et remplacé en octobre de la même année...

Son petit frère, le MB, a connu une carrière encore plus éphémère : de mai à novembre 2006 :rateau:

Fin 2006, la plate-forme Core Duo était enterrée. On ne parlait plus que de Core 2 Duo et du développement des solutions 64 bits.


----------



## dambo (1 Mars 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Bonne nouvelle les gars !
> Vous en faites pas ce n'est pas une rumeur sur les MBP mais sur les iPads, mais qui peut s'avérer intéressante :
> Un problème de production chez Hon Hai Precision (le frabricant de l'iPad) va faire en sorte qu'il y aura un mois de retard avec la vraie production avec des unités vendues seulement en Amérique et seulement 300 000 ! (puis 700 000 unités en avril!)
> 
> ...


Quand j'ai reçu la notification de MacG mobile j'ai tout de suite penser à ça avant d'aller lire la news 
Donc le 16 mars, voir même la semaine d'après, semble tout indiquer pour la sortie des MBP qui auront tout de même un peu plus de 9 mois


----------



## Hellix06 (1 Mars 2010)

9 mois, quel beau bébé


----------



## anthonylovison (1 Mars 2010)

"Bonjour Aymeric,

Je voulais savoir s'il y avait des nouvelles à propos des nouveaux MacbookPro? Si ils sont toujours inconnus ou si tu as des informations dessus (date de sortie, composants etc.)

Merci d'avance !

Cordialement,

Anthony Lovison"

Réponse

"Bonjour Anthony,

Malheureusement, on reste toujours dans l'attente d'informations sur la sortie de nouveaux produits.
Meme les precommandes de l'iPad n'ont pas commence.
On reste tout de meme en contact. Si de nouveaux produits devaient sortir, je le saurais qu'une 
semaine avant.
N'hesitez pas a me relancer,

Cordialement,


Aymeric  - Mac Expert
Apple Store &#63743;"

Voilà ce que j'ai reçu ce matin. Ce n'est rien du tout mais bon toujours mieux que rien...


----------



## gKatarn (1 Mars 2010)

Honnêtement, tu crois qu'un employé du Store dévoilerait en avant-première des infos sur les futurs MBP s'il en avait ?


----------



## anthonylovison (1 Mars 2010)

Bah oui je sais très bien mais bon c'est lui qui s'est proposé de prendre mon mail pour me tenir informé... Je l'ai relancé comme il me l'avait dit


----------



## Kinesam (1 Mars 2010)

anthonylovison a dit:


> Réponse
> 
> "Bonjour Anthony,
> 
> ...



Un vendeur de l'Apple Store en ligne?
Je crois pas qu'ils sauront 1 semaine avant... Ce serait trop beau !


----------



## anthonylovison (1 Mars 2010)

Oui c'est de l'Apple Store, je l'avais appelé et du coup on a discuter de mes besoins.

Il a prit mon mail et on a échangé.

Mais l'information intéressante c'est que les pré vente n'ont pas commencé pour l'Ipad, ce qui veut dire que la rumeur dite précédemment est vraie  (sur le fabricant de l'Ipad)


----------



## -oldmac- (1 Mars 2010)

Salut, les MBP ont descendu de prix en tout cas le 13" entry est passé de 1149 à 1079 et ça c'est un signe ! J'espère qu'il les sortirons demain cer ce sera la veille de mon anniversaire, ce serais cool


----------



## dambo (1 Mars 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Un vendeur de l'Apple Store en ligne?
> Je crois pas qu'ils sauront 1 semaine avant... Ce serait trop beau !


Peut-être la veille ... et encore : le jour même plutôt


----------



## bartman (1 Mars 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Salut, les MBP ont descendu de prix en tout cas le 13" entry est passé de 1149 à 1079 et ça c'est un signe ! J'espère qu'il les sortirons demain cer ce sera la veille de mon anniversaire, ce serais cool


Le 13" est toujours à 1149  ou alors j'ai des problèmes de vision.


----------



## simo.ortho (1 Mars 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Salut, les MBP ont descendu de prix en tout cas le 13" entry est passé de 1149 à 1079 et ça c'est un signe ! J'espère qu'il les sortirons demain cer ce sera la veille de mon anniversaire, ce serais cool


salut, ou t as vu qu'il y a une baisse sur le prix de MBP? sur apple store c'est tjrs annoncé à 1149 eur. merci


----------



## chris37 (1 Mars 2010)

Il parle de certains revendeur je pense


----------



## lucas30100 (1 Mars 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Salut, les MBP ont descendu de prix en tout cas le 13" entry est passé de 1149 à 1079 et ça c'est un signe ! J'espère qu'il les sortirons demain cer ce sera la veille de mon anniversaire, ce serais cool


 




ne confonds tu pas avec le prix "étudiant"


----------



## anthonylovison (1 Mars 2010)

Ou peu être sans faire exprès il a cliqué sur la remise étudiante


----------



## simo.ortho (1 Mars 2010)

Oui je pense ça moi aussi


----------



## lepostier (1 Mars 2010)

Yop les gens !  Je me suis rendu compte que ma banque ( bnp ) proposait des remises de 10% sur n importequelle machine Apple ( partenariat on clique sur un lien du site bnp après s être identifié et on arrive sur l Apple store avec un joli logo bnp) si ça peut en intéresser quelque uns c'est valable jusqu en mai je crois !


----------



## simo.ortho (1 Mars 2010)

Vu le retard de sortie de l'ipad. Vous pensez comme moi que ça sera bon pour une sortie très prochaine des. mbp?


----------



## pumauer (1 Mars 2010)

Une news sur le Mac Mini, qui aurait le HDMI.
MBP peut-être concerné dans ce cas.


----------



## bartman (1 Mars 2010)

Salut je suis bartman,
Ça fait 3 jours que je ne pense plus à la date de sortie des macbook pro.
Je tiens le bon bout.
Merci !


On va finir par en venir à ça à force ^^


----------



## Rezv@n (1 Mars 2010)

Courage les amis, il y a de l'espoir pour qu'ils ne sortent pas en juin  Juin c'est vraiment le dernier délai mais je pense aussi comme beaucoup de gens qu'ils sortiront en mars.  Peut-être même demain même si j'en doute un peu.

Après tout on a tenu déjà des mois, on peut tenir encore un peu  Mais j'ai vraiment hâte de voir ce que Steve nous a préparé...


----------



## lepostier (1 Mars 2010)

(tous en cur)  "Bonjour Bartman" les waiters anonymes


----------



## Dark Phantom (1 Mars 2010)

Vous attendez quoi ? Une coque personnalisable avec votre nom à la place de la pomme? 
Vous êtes bizarres ici. 
Y'aura juste un changement de core 2 duo par un core i, et ça ne changera strictement rien si ce n'est possiblement, une consommation d'énergie mieux gérée. 
Au mieux aussi, la technologie optimus, mais ce sera plus cher... et surtout y'aura des problèmes au début (vu que c'est tout nouveau). Et ça, ce sera soit dans une seconde mise à jour (s'ils sortent les i5 tout de suite), soit plutôt en juin, s'ils veulent faire une seule mise à jour, processeur + optimus. 
vala...


----------



## shenrone (1 Mars 2010)

C'est bien calme ici, c'est bien mardi demain?


----------



## Xentoss (1 Mars 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> C'est bien calme ici, c'est bien mardi demain?


 
On commence à perdre la foi et devenons de plus en plus rationel


----------



## xao85 (1 Mars 2010)

C'est Mardi et je te le dis, demain tu peux garder ta CB au chaud!


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Mars 2010)

Salut les clowns 
Demain c'est représentation ?


----------



## Tox (1 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Salut les clowns
> Demain c'est représentation ?


Et voilà Monsieur Loyal !


----------



## jeremie.b (1 Mars 2010)

Perso
Je viens de vendre mon MBP de fin 2009 alors je vais pas non plus rester sans ma pomme longtemps 

Aller laissez moi revez core I5 ; sata 6Gb (le sdd de crucial miam) ; usb 3.0 c'est tout ce que je demande et une carte graphique quand même qui tienne la route pas une qui date déjà de 6 mois et puis moin de fan boy


----------



## Kinesam (1 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir Hal! J'espère que tu vas bien 

En tout ca. +1 pour le hdmi ou au moins la gestion du son ET de la vidéo du Mini Display Port!

Vivement dans une semaine


----------



## iZiDoR (1 Mars 2010)

Et voilà, la masturbation reprend....


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (1 Mars 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Et voilà, la masturbation reprend....



ça reprend plutot dès le jeudi le mercredi jour de repos quand même ...  donc ça dure depuis presque une semaine là les pauvres


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Mars 2010)

La biscotte ?


----------



## Kinesam (1 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> La biscotte ?



Connaisseur?
^^


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (1 Mars 2010)

> La biscotte ?



Le jeu qui forme des éjaculateurs précoces


----------



## Dark Phantom (1 Mars 2010)

Ce forum est pathétique, donc essentiel.


----------



## dambo (1 Mars 2010)

Demain, il n'y aura rien 
.... Mais le 16 mars : C'est le grand jour :love:


----------



## Gnomeaumaroil (1 Mars 2010)

Troll power activated


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Mars 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Connaisseur?
> ^^



toi tu as faim... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h47 ----------




Splinter28 a dit:


> Le jeu qui forme des éjaculateurs précoces



Ah non, pour moi c'est plutôt :affraid: :modo: :affraid: Mais chacun son truc, hein ! :love:


----------



## Kinesam (1 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> toi tu as faim...





[Gros crade :rateau:
]

J'espère toujours pour le 16...mais on verras...et on se répète tout le temps !


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Mars 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> [Gros crade :rateau:
> ]
> 
> J'espère toujours pour le 16...mais on verras...et on se répète tout le temps !



Mouais la biscotte pour le 16, ça peut se faire...


----------



## -oldmac- (1 Mars 2010)

C'est comment dire ... spéciale l'ambiance içi, attention y'a peut être des enfants ^^ 

Troll mode ON

De toute façon Apple il vont jamais le sortir le nouveaux MBP

Troll mode OFF


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Mars 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> attention y'a peut être des enfants ^^



shenrone est couché à cette heure


----------



## dambo (1 Mars 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> C'est comment dire ... spéciale l'ambiance içi, attention y'a peut être des enfants ^^
> 
> Troll mode ON
> 
> ...



Salut le Rennais (yeahh)!!

On va finir par croire à ton troll si ça continue :rateau:
Avant 2011 ce serait cool


----------



## divoli (1 Mars 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Et voilà, la masturbation reprend....



"Chambourcy©, oh oui..."



Kinesam a dit:


> Bonne nouvelle les gars !
> Vous en faites pas ce n'est pas une rumeur sur les MBP mais sur les iPads, mais qui peut s'avérer intéressante :
> Un problème de production chez Hon Hai Precision (le frabricant de l'iPad) va faire en sorte qu'il y aura un mois de retard avec la vraie production avec des unités vendues seulement en Amérique et seulement 300 000 ! (puis 700 000 unités en avril!)
> 
> ...



Un responsable d'Apple vient de confirmer que les iPad seraient bien en vente à la fin de ce mois. 


Donc tout va bien ---> sortie des nouveaux MBP le 4 mai (source: moi-même).


----------



## Kinesam (1 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> "Chambourcy©, oh oui..."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu peux citer la source s'il te plait???
(Pour le responsable d'Apple )


----------



## dambo (1 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> "Chambourcy©, oh oui..."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si ça sort le 4 mai, les prochains, ils sont pour quand ? Février 2011 ? ou bien novembre 2010 ? :rateau:

Nan parce que un coup les MBP auront 11 mois, la MAJ d'après seulement 6 .... pas très cohérent tout ça


----------



## BipBip 77 (1 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> "Chambourcy©, oh oui..."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:mouais:Est-ce vrai? Ou c'est une date balancé comme toute les autres? Comme par exemple celle du 16 mars?


----------



## divoli (1 Mars 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Tu peux citer la source s'il te plait???
> (Pour le responsable d'Apple )



Ben là. 


Oups, je me suis trompé. 

iGeneration a mis à jour sa news.


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Mars 2010)

BipBip 77 a dit:


> :mouais:Est-ce vrai? Ou c'est une date balancé comme toute les autres? Comme par exemple celle du 16 mars?



Ah, ma source me confirme la date du jeudi 11 avril (source sure à 99%).


----------



## Dark Phantom (1 Mars 2010)

Ha ha c'est juste que l'Ipad va pas se vendre très bien, ils le savent, donc ils organisent un faux prétexte pour créer un pseudo manque... Connu comme principe. Y'avait les mêmes rumeurs à la sortie de la ps3 qui était hasardeuse, parce que jugée trop puissante et trop chère et que le parc de pS2 (dans notre cas: de notebook) était trop important.


----------



## divoli (1 Mars 2010)

BipBip 77 a dit:


> :mouais:Est-ce vrai? Ou c'est une date balancé comme toute les autres? Comme par exemple celle du 16 mars?



Non, c'est une date balancée par divoli, qui a l'habitude des sorties des produits Apple et en particulier des portables Mac depuis une douzaine d'année, et ce n'est pas rien.

En tout cas, c'est plus fiable que les pronostics du duo dambo-daphone, pour qui des nouveaux MBP sortent tous les mardi depuis plus de 3 mois.


----------



## Dark Phantom (1 Mars 2010)

Attendez l'Ipad slim avant de foncer.


----------



## dambo (1 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> En tout cas, c'est plus fiable que les pronostics du duo dambo-daphone, pour qui des nouveaux MBP sortent tous les mardi depuis plus de 3 mois.



Non Monsieur ! Nous avons "sautés" quelques mardis. Nous étions sur de nous uniquement le 21 janvier et le 9 février (et aussi un petit espoir le 23 février) - Et nous passons notre tour pour demain 

Par contre le duo Dambo-Daphone (qui s'accorde plutôt bientôt sur les pronostics) vous proposent en exclusivité la date du mardi 16 mars ! Rendez-vous sur ce topic pour une journée de folie ; dans l'attente des prochains MacBook Pro (ou pas) ! Si c'est pas le 16, on sera obligé d'admettre que Divoli a peut-être raison :rateau:


----------



## tazevil666 (1 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Non, c'est une date balancée par divoli, qui a l'habitude des sorties des produits Apple et en particulier des portables Mac depuis une douzaine d'année, et ce n'est pas rien.
> 
> En tout cas, c'est plus fiable que les pronostics du duo dambo-daphone, pour qui des nouveaux MBP sortent tous les mardi depuis plus de 3 mois.



Ouai c'est vrai ca d'abord !!! Moi j'attendais l'info de daphone dit "Mme Soleil" dans le milieu, disant que ca y'est c'est sur, les nouveaux MBP vont sortir ce mardi 
Et je pari que le jour ou ils sortiront, il nous dira : "vous voyez hein, je vous l'avez dit" 
(rhooo allez je te taquine) 

En tout cas moi demain j'irais même pas sur le Store entre 12h et 14h !!! A force de crier au loup hein ... 


Edit : Oops pardon j'ai oublié de citer damboi, il a aussi droit a son moment de gloire comme tout le monde


----------



## divoli (1 Mars 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Si ça sort le 4 mai, les prochains, ils sont pour quand ? Février 2011 ? ou bien novembre 2010 ? :rateau:
> 
> Nan parce que un coup les MBP auront 11 mois, la MAJ d'après seulement 6 .... pas très cohérent tout ça



Dis donc, mon coco, et les MBP qui devaient sortir en février, parce que c'était "cohérent", ils sont passés où ? 

Pourquoi les MBP devraient nécessairement sortir en février, juin et octobre ? Qui a dit ça ? Tu es prisonnier de tes statistiques, mais je t'ai expliqué que ça ne fonctionnait pas comme ça, encore moins au fur et à mesure de la sortie de tous nouveaux produits.


----------



## dambo (1 Mars 2010)

Un petit truc trotte dans mon esprit !

Divoli : tu nous dis que les MBP ne sortiront pas en mars car il y a l'iPad qui arrive ...
Mais en mai/juin il y aura l'iPhone 4, promis comme une MAJ "A+", donc ça semble aussi compromis !

Alors une date entre les deux ? Avril ?


---> ou bien le 16 mars


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> les pronostics du duo dambo-daphone, pour qui des nouveaux MBP sortent tous les mardi depuis plus de 3 mois.



D'ailleurs avec eux on en est déja à la 25ième MaJ des MBP : les Core Quantum Spin 6 (139 coeurs quantiques) avec CG dédiée NVidia 9400M :sick: :afraid:


----------



## Dark Phantom (1 Mars 2010)

"dis donc, mon coco" ha ha ha


----------



## divoli (1 Mars 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Par contre le duo Dambo-Daphone (qui s'accorde plutôt bientôt sur les pronostics) vous proposent en exclusivité la date du mardi 16 mars !



Quelques jours avant la sortie de l'iPad ? Tu t'égares.

Ecoute la voie de la Sagesse, plutôt que la voie de l'Impatience, petit scarabée.


----------



## dambo (1 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Dis donc, mon coco, et les MBP qui devaient sortir en février, parce que c'était "cohérent", ils sont passés où ?
> 
> Pourquoi les MBP devraient nécessairement sortir en février, juin et octobre ? Qui a dit ça ? Tu es prisonnier de tes statistiques, mais je t'ai expliqué que ça ne fonctionnait pas comme ça, encore moins au fur et à mesure de la sortie de tous nouveaux produits.



Ah non ! Je ne suis pas un coco :rateau:

Ben je sais pas, j'ai souvenir d'une news de MacG qui donnait les MBP pour février ! Je ne suis donc pas le seul coco à avoir fait cette erreur, je tenais cette info de la rédaction de MacG 

:love:


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Mars 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Ah non ! Je ne suis pas un coco :rateau:
> 
> Ben je sais pas, j'ai souvenir d'une news de MacG qui donnait les MBP pour février ! Je ne suis donc pas le seul coco à avoir fait cette erreur, je tenais cette info de la rédaction de MacG
> 
> :love:



Mouahahaha tu parles des mecs qui bouffent des pizzas à longueur de journée dans leurs bureaux ? Tu parles d'une rédaction...


----------



## divoli (1 Mars 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Un petit truc trotte dans mon esprit !
> 
> Divoli : tu nous dis que les MBP ne sortiront pas en mars car il y a l'iPad qui arrive ...
> Mais en mai/juin il y aura l'iPhone 4, promis comme une MAJ "A+", donc ça semble aussi compromis !
> ...



Le 4 mai pour les MBP, et juin (je ne sais pas quelle date exactememt) pour l'iPhone.

Si les nouveaux MBP (ou quoi que ce soit d'autre) sort en mars, l'iPad est mort.


----------



## Dark Phantom (1 Mars 2010)

Eh les cocos, 
arrêtez de spéculer comme des taureaux qui n'ont pas vu de génisses depuis 9 mois.
Les prochains mac book pros sortiront en juin.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h32 ----------

ou en mai

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h32 ----------

En fait, Divoli a raison.


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Le 4 mai pour les MBP, et juin (je ne sais pas quelle date exactememt) pour l'iPhone.
> 
> Si les nouveaux MBP (ou quoi que ce soit d'autre) sort en mars, l'iPad est mort.



*Mort à l'iPad, longue vie au MacBook Pro !*


----------



## dambo (1 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> D'ailleurs avec eux on en est déja à la 25ième MaJ des MBP : les Core Quantum Spin 6 (139 coeurs quantiques) avec CG dédiée NVidia 9400M :sick: :afraid:



Pour la carte graphique, on fait avec ce qu'Apple nous propose, elle est pas si mal cette 9400M, paraît qu'on peut même faire tourner des jeux dessus (jeux sortis avant 2003)



divoli a dit:


> Quelques jours avant la sortie de l'iPad ? Tu t'égares.
> 
> Ecoute la voie de la Sagesse, plutôt que la voie de l'Impatience, petit scarabée.


Scarabée je préfère à coco 

Je suis patient, depuis mi-novembre je patiente  (ça commence simplement à devenir un peu dur mais je ne craquerai pas !)


----------



## divoli (1 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Mouahahaha tu parles des mecs qui bouffent des pizzas à longueur de journée dans leurs bureaux ? Tu parles d'une rédaction...



Ah ! Toi aussi tu te branches en douce sur la webcam d'Innocente ? 

Remarque, ce n'est pas la pizzeria d'en face qui va faire faillite, il faut voir le coté positif, ça fait marcher le petit commerce.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h33 ----------




dambo a dit:


> Alors une date entre les deux ? Avril ?



L'iPad devrait accaparer toute l'actualité d'Apple probablement jusqu'à la mi-avril. Donc de nouveaux MBP fin avril, c'est possible. 
Seulement voilà, la Sainte Lumière qui est venue me visiter il y a quelques nuits m'a indiqué le 4 mai, donc ce sera le 4 mai.


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Mars 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> blablabla... prout



Toi amuse toi encore une fois à saloper mon espace perso et je te *&#9674;¬@!*


----------



## baltazare (1 Mars 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Un petit truc trotte dans mon esprit !
> 
> Divoli : tu nous dis que les MBP ne sortiront pas en mars car il y a l'iPad qui arrive ...
> Mais en mai/juin il y aura l'iPhone 4, promis comme une MAJ "A+", donc ça semble aussi compromis !
> ...



ce que dit DIVOLI est juste... je l'ai déja préciser que c'était pas bon de sortir quelques chose avant la sortie de l'iPad..

Et pour l'iphone c'est pas un soucis il a déjà bien trouvé sont public! donc si la màj sort en même temps que l'iphone ce n'est pas un soucis!  mais il y a trop de gens qui attendent leurs macbook donc si c'est une machine de guerre l'ipad est mort.

Et les fameux stock!! arrêtez de vous prendre la tête avec ça... c'est des coïncidences!!! par ce que beaucoup de PRO attendent la sortie des nouveaux pour changer les actuels par des modèles bien rodés et qui serons en promo. donc il y aura production jusqu'à la fin! vu la marge même en promo Apple rentre dans ses frais!


----------



## tazevil666 (1 Mars 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Un petit truc trotte dans mon esprit ! ....



Je viens de trouver l'erreur : c'est bien çà le soucis, avec le paquet de truc qui trotte dans ton esprit, on s'y perd !

Jamais tu t'arretes de spéculer j'ai jamais vu çà ??? Faut absolument qu'il y en ait un qui dise "moi je sais quand il arrive !!!! d'apres le theorem de thales, et selon l'equation quantique, sur laquelle je travaille depuis maintenant des semaines (ndlr : des mois pardon) je dirais que les nouveaux MBP arrivent le 16 mars "

stooooop pitier ... personne en sait rien, et  toi encore moins mon cher dambo, tu nous l'a prouvé à maintes reprises !!!

en revanche vu le temps que tu passes tous les jours à cogiter, et vu ton esprit d'analyse qui semble particulière développé, joue en bourse, tu ferais un carton j'en suis certain !!!

et en plus comme cà, ca te permettra des ronds de coté pour le nouveaux MBP qui sortira dans 6 mois


----------



## daphone (2 Mars 2010)

Que de petites conneries vous avez pondu sur ce topic en mon absence !! Ça fait plaisir à lire tout ça 

Bon heureusement que j'aménage mes lundi et mardi soir ces dernières semaines, j'enchaîne tous les concerts Canal + :love: (ce soir je suis allé voir "Marina & the diamonds", c'est quand même plus beau que de lire du HAL )

Bon alors je vais parler maintenant :




Attention, la prévision de Daphone pour demain sur les Apple Store...


Nuageux, risque de sortie des MBP <5%



Daphone a parlé

À la semaine prochaine 

Pour les impatients, sinon, une excellente affaire sur le Refurb est ici, dépêchez vous !
http://store.apple.com/fr/product/G0G65F/A?afid=p204|1306247&cid=OAS-EMEA-AFF


----------



## dambo (2 Mars 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> en revanche vu le temps que tu passes tous les jours à cogiter, et vu ton esprit d'analyse qui semble particulière développé, joue en bourse, tu ferais un carton j'en suis certain !!!
> 
> et en plus comme cà, ca te permettra des ronds de coté pour le nouveaux MBP qui sortira dans 6 mois


Je fais de la recherche ! Ca me permet de cogiter pas mal (10min de recherche en gestion / 5min de MBP / 10min de recherche en gestion / 5min de MBP ...)  

Il est vrai que toute mes théories se sont révélées inexactes ! Mais le science ne dit pas toujours la vérité ! D'ailleurs qu'est ce que la vérité ? 

Bon je m'égare, ça c'était le sujet de partiel d'épistemologie ! 

Revenons sur les MBP : Je l'avoue, je ne sais rien ... Steve a oublié mon numéro de téléphone on dirait ...


----------



## divoli (2 Mars 2010)

De toute façon, Apple honorera les commandes de MBP jusqu'à la prochaine révision, il n'y a pas de doute à avoir là-dessus.

Maintenant, que certains revendeurs (pas tous) commencent à s'affoler et font des promotions à tire-la-rigo, c'est leur problème.

Mais le seul et unique objectif de vente d'Apple pour ses prochaines semaines c'est l'iPad. Du succès de son lancement dépendent  toutes ses ventes futures.

Si jamais le lancement de l'iPad s'avère mitigé ou tourne au fiasco, alors cet appareil va se faire laminer par les médias et la concurrence, qui vont le pourrir comme jamais un produit n'a été pourri, et ce produit sera synonyme d'échec commercial. Et cela, Apple ne le veut pas, et elle compte bien optimiser son lancement en se basant sur sa clientèle traditionnelle. Torpiller le lancement de l'iPad en lançant de nouveaux MBP en même temps serait une formidable bêtise.


----------



## HAL-9000 (2 Mars 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Attention, la prévision de Daphone pour demain sur les Apple Store...
> 
> 
> Nuageux, risque de sortie des MBP <5%
> ...



Ah, merde j'avais zappé sur France 5... Alors la sortie, pour quand ? Avant les pubs tu parlais de fin Janvier je crois...


----------



## daphone (2 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Ah, merde j'avais zappé sur France 5... Alors la sortie, pour quand ? Avant les pubs tu parlais de fin Janvier je crois...



France 5 ? (je bosse pour eux en ce moment...) Tu es sûr que c'est une chaîne pour toi ?

Alors j'ai beaucoup plus compté sur février que fin janvier (il y avait une keynote en janvier je te rappelle donc un indice élevé). Et chose qu'on ne sait pas, c'est qu'autant, les nouveaux macbook pro DEVAIENT sortir en février et qu'ils ont pris un certain retard dont la cause nous est inconnue. Bref, on ne connait pas le fin mot de l'histoire. C'est facile de prévoir des dates lointaines hein ? Fixe nous une date précise et on te regarde 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h08 ----------


----------



## HAL-9000 (2 Mars 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Fixe nous une date précise et on te regarde



Pour *être sûr* de ne pas me tromper je dirais... après les dates futures annoncées par Daphone 

Sinon France 5 je confirme c'est bien naze... Pardon super boîte Daphone, respect  :love:


----------



## iZiDoR (2 Mars 2010)

Des carottes, ouaiiis... Râpées, oooooh...


----------



## HAL-9000 (2 Mars 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Des carottes, ouaiiis... Râpées, oooooh...



oui mais des Panzani ! beurrrkkkkk...


----------



## dambo (2 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Pour *être sûr* de ne pas me tromper je dirais... après les dates futures annoncées par Daphone
> 
> Sinon France 5 je confirme c'est bien naze... Pardon super boîte Daphone, respect  :love:



France 5 ?
Moi j'ai pas la TNT, c'est arté sur la 5 :rateau:


----------



## tazevil666 (2 Mars 2010)

bon bah merci pour ton info du jour mon daphone ! ca me permettra d'éviter de me foutre sur l'apple store demain et finir avec une tandinite du poignet en fin de journée à force de rafraichir la page 

tu y fait quoi de beau chez france 5 en ce moment ? (a part empêcher HAL de regarder) 

Edit : en ce moment je suis pas sur france télévision, mais avec Mercedes AMG, et demain matin je vais être au volant de la SL65 Black Series Edition ! Ca vaut bien une matinée sans MacGen


----------



## daphone (2 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Pour *être sûr* de ne pas me tromper je dirais... après les dates futures annoncées par Daphone



Bonne réponse :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h41 ----------




tazevil666 a dit:


> bon bah merci pour ton info du jour mon daphone ! ca me permettra d'éviter de me foutre sur l'apple store demain et finir avec une tandinite du poignet en fin de journée à force de rafraichir la page
> 
> tu y fait quoi de beau chez france 5 en ce moment ? (a part empêcher HAL de regarder)



Je developpe des projets d'émission.


----------



## IBon (2 Mars 2010)

J'adore la pub que l'on trouve en bas de chaque page de ce topic ...

"la nouvelle famille de MBP" .... "Haute Performance".... "Leopard inclus" (nonnn trop bien ...) ...

faut arreter les conner*** et sortir le MBP updated grrrrrr


----------



## n!kko (2 Mars 2010)

petite info qui pourrait vous intéressez...

sur la région nord, en quantité importante, on trouve

à la fnac.. du macbook blanc
chez darty.. du blanc
chez saturn.. du blanc
à carrefour du blanc et quelques pro15" (cf: catalogue en cours)

les pro13", 15" et 17" sont soit en rupture soit en quantité réduite de 1 à 4pcs par magasin.
et aucune commande siège n'est en cours pour ces réfs...


je vois mal ces stores attendre le mois de mai ou de juin comme ça ^^
pas vous?


je pressens une MàJ sous peu pour les pro et une MàJ pour cette été pour le macbook blanc..


----------



## IBon (2 Mars 2010)

@ N!kko : Source ? (pas le nom de la personne bien sur mais son job au moins plz)


----------



## tazevil666 (2 Mars 2010)

Ah bah voilà. Qu'est ce que je disais ! En voilà encore un qui "pressent" !  C'est hallucinant le nombre de magiciens, de medium et autre troubadours aux dons surnaturels qui composent la communauté Apple !!!!   Au mois les techniques de dambo elles sont cartésiennes : D


----------



## daphone (2 Mars 2010)

n!kko a dit:


> petite info qui pourrait vous intéressez...
> 
> sur la région nord, en quantité importante, on trouve
> 
> ...



c'est parce qu'ils ne se sont pas encore fait livrer... de macbook pro 5 (actuel). Cela renforce ma théorie selon laquelle les MBP6 étaient prévus a l'origine pour Février et que la production s'était arrêtée pour finir les stocks. Et ben non, elle a été relancée et tous les magasins vont être ré-approvisionner..


----------



## Dr Troy (2 Mars 2010)

Arrêtez d'être pessimiste... Tout le monde sait que le store fermera d'ici une dizaine d'heures pour la mise à jour des MBP.

Ou pas.


----------



## n!kko (2 Mars 2010)

IBon a dit:


> @ N!kko : Source ? (pas le nom de la personne bien sur mais son job au moins plz)



..les bases de données (GU & co) de ses stores.


@daphone, MBP5 MBP6!?? j'ai pas compris là :mouais: tu parles des MBP sous leopard et sous snow leopard?


----------



## Pouasson (2 Mars 2010)

Mais non. 5 ou 6 ème version des MBP.

Comme les iPod 1G, 2G, 3G, etc.


----------



## Kinesam (2 Mars 2010)

La bonne blague serait qu'Apple fasse la mise à jour aujourd'hui!

Moi je ne me prononce plus pour la date! Ça sert à rien de faire des pronostics^^


(sauf si une semaine on reçoit pas mal de runeurs d'un coup )


----------



## gastegon (2 Mars 2010)

Je sais pas si vous avez vu mais il y a plein de MACBOOK PRO reconditionnés sur le store....


----------



## IBon (2 Mars 2010)

J'avoue il y en a beaucoup dans le refurb ...

Au fait c'est bien calme pour un mardi 

Et si Apple nous surprenait pour une fois


----------



## golastar (2 Mars 2010)

Les rumeurs de manque de stock magasins et entrepôts nationaux existent depuis plus d'un mois.... Bossant dans un magasin de grande distribution j'en avais parlé... D'ailleurs rien n'a changé et on est toujours sur des commandes à la centrale pour tous les MBP.... Avec mini 3 semaines d'attente pour les fous qui les commandent )))


----------



## dambo (2 Mars 2010)

Je n'attends rien aujourd'hui mais sait-on jamais ! Pourquoi pas une surprise ! Nous verrons bien


----------



## Paradise (2 Mars 2010)

IBon a dit:


> Et si Apple nous surprenait pour une fois



Je t'aime toi


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (2 Mars 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Je m'en souviens également surtout que c'éttait mon premier ordinateur! :love:
> 
> On avait sacrément attendu entre les derniers Ibook et les premiers MacBook!



Heureusement d'ailleurs, à une semaine près je n'aurais pas eu mon magnifique PPC mais un Intel de merde, ce qu'on a eu au taff, qui en plus surchauffait et qu'il fallait renvoyer au SAV.    

Vivement la mise à jour des nouveaux MBP avec leur lot de merdes nouvelles.


----------



## mp_ (2 Mars 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Je m'en souviens également surtout que c'éttait mon premier ordinateur! :love:
> 
> On avait sacrément attendu entre les derniers Ibook et les premiers MacBook!



10 Mois ... J'espère qu'on aura pas à attendre aussi longtemps avant cette #@$! maj des MBP ... Mon iBook aimerait bien prendre sa retraite (méritée) !


----------



## jeremie.b (2 Mars 2010)

Quand je pense qu'ils nous font "faire caca" avec leur Ipad, qui sert a rien enfin si simplement a ne plus avoir de livre ou de programme télé, lol alors que nous on attends tous avec impatience la nouvelle gamme tous ce que je peux vous dire c'est qu'il y aura bien un renouvellement un jour


----------



## v4lium (2 Mars 2010)

Tu viens d'éclairer ma journée avec cette phrase


jeremie.b a dit:


> Quand je pense qu'ils nous font "faire caca" avec leur Ipad,


 
En fait c'est ça, LE cas d'usage de l'iPad... la tablette pour les toilettes. Ceux qui y passe beaucoup de temps seront ravis d'avoir maintenant accès au net sans avoir a trimbaler leur pc....(qui ne l'a jamais fait ?)

Maintenant, je sais ou SJ a eu l'idée de l'iPad...
progressivement, par une analyse fine des faits et des indices, nous allons découvrir toutes les arcanes de la créativité d'Apple...


----------



## Dementia (2 Mars 2010)

BOnjour à tous, je n'ai pas pu venir sur le forum depuis samedi à cause de la tempête donc plus de net. J'esperais des petites rumeurs sur d'eventuelles mbps mais rien . Tant qu'à la MAJ aujourd'hui  :s j'y crois pas non plus. J'ai relu quelques pages et j'ai l'impression qu'on espère de moins en moins les mardi maintenant lol. Ils sortiront quand on aura perdu tout espoir . 
J'espère tout de même pour ce midi. Si le store peut fermer jusqu'à 15h , ca nous laisse encore 4 h d'espoir... 

Prions mes amis  et puisse notre ami steve, nous montrer le chemin de la joie et de la liberté. ( Ca fait un peu secte ca )


----------



## Kinesam (2 Mars 2010)

v4lium a dit:


> Tu viens d'éclairer ma journée avec cette phrase
> 
> 
> En fait c'est ça, LE cas d'usage de l'iPad... la tablette pour les toilettes. Ceux qui y passe beaucoup de temps seront ravis d'avoir maintenant accès au net sans avoir a trimbaler leur pc....(qui ne l'a jamais fait ?)
> ...



On vient tous de se faire évacuer au travail : alerte au gaz !

Et ton post m'a redonné le sourire

Dans 2h on seras fixés, ptet qu'ils mettent à jour iLife?!?


----------



## jeremie.b (2 Mars 2010)

v4lium a dit:


> Tu viens d'éclairer ma journée avec cette phrase
> 
> 
> En fait c'est ça, LE cas d'usage de l'iPad... la tablette pour les toilettes. Ceux qui y passe beaucoup de temps seront ravis d'avoir maintenant accès au net sans avoir a trimbaler leur pc....(qui ne l'a jamais fait ?)
> ...



Finis Fhm, Times, Closers et autre hérésie dans *l'Ipipiroom de SJ place à l'Ipad et son pack Imerde pour seulement 100 $ de plus*, vous aurez le droit à une grande variété de documentaire flux boursier ...


----------



## rizoto (2 Mars 2010)

daphone a dit:


> c'est parce qu'ils ne se sont pas encore fait livrer... de macbook pro 5 (actuel). Cela renforce ma théorie selon laquelle les MBP6 étaient prévus a l'origine pour Février et que la production s'était arrêtée pour finir les stocks. Et ben non, elle a été relancée et tous les magasins vont être ré-approvisionner..



Arriver a produire des "theories" sur la gestion de prod des sous-traitants Apple. C'est beau ! C'est le net 2.0.


----------



## Paradise (2 Mars 2010)

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/145481/macbook-pro-pourquoi-un-tel-retard


----------



## TheDude32 (2 Mars 2010)

On parle de la date de sortie, mais personne n'a parlé des prix. Je me demande vraiment à combien va tourner la nouvelle gamme. Bref, pour moi mon budget est de 3500  Mouhahaha !


----------



## jeremie.b (2 Mars 2010)

Perso je compte un budget d'environ 2000


----------



## mp_ (2 Mars 2010)

J'ai un budget de 1399 


----------



## TheDude32 (2 Mars 2010)

Hmm, 3500 &#8364; c'est peut être trop, 1399 &#8364; c'est peut être pas assez ...
Faudrait que quelqu'un nous cite une source concernant les prix. Mais bon, personne n'est en mesure de savoir les prix franchement ...


----------



## _Panamac_ (2 Mars 2010)

Paradise a dit:


> http://www.macg.co/news/voir/145481/macbook-pro-pourquoi-un-tel-retard




Rumeur encore...


même si les relations tendues entre les deux sociétés pourrait effectivement expliquer que apple souhaite développer ses propres machines de manières autonomes. 
Après, il faut voir que l'on parle de millions d'exemplaires qui nécessite des mois de R&D, donc on en joue pas comme ça avec des semaines de retard et autres... 

tout est chiffré et calculé largement en amont. 

car apres la production, il y a toute la partie logistique > affréter des cargos / des avions / approvionner les stocks   etc etc etc  puis formé les vendeur sur les nouveautés, gérer les relations presse ...

on ne sort pas un nouveau MBP du jour au lendemain.


----------



## iZiDoR (2 Mars 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> Rumeur encore...
> 
> 
> même si les relations tendues entre les deux sociétés pourrait effectivement expliquer que apple souhaite développer ses propres machines de manières autonomes.
> ...



Tiens, un message intelligent....
Ca méritait de le quoter


----------



## Dementia (2 Mars 2010)

hmm niveau prix on sera dans la même fourchette je pense. Ca se jouera sur pas grand chose. De plus si la MAJ est vraiment conséquente comme on pourrait le supposer, ben on dira que le prix est justifié par cela et au final ca reviendra au même. Je ne m'attends pas à une baisse considérable. 
J'hésite encore pour un 15 ou 17, j'attends de voir les bestiaux . 
Prions mes amis


----------



## taz_60 (2 Mars 2010)

Il y a peu de chances que les prix soient plus élevés qu'actuellement. Au pire ils resteront stables. Enfin c'est ce que je pense. On peut aussi peut etre s'attendre à de plus grosses nouveautés qu'une mise à jour des proc et cartes graphiques. Vous ne voyez pas un petit restyling à la maniere du MB unibody? des angles un peu plus doux? L'arrivée du HDMI (peu probable, puisqu'un adaptateur mini displayport est en passe de sortir), le Bluray? (j'en sais rien mais perso j'en ai rien à faire!). 

Pour ma part, j'ai un budget de 1500 euros en comptant la réduction Apple On Campus dont j'ai la chance de bénéficier, pour un MBP 15".  Je pense que ça permet d'avoir une machine très robuste pour mes activités (Logic Pro, PAO, taches diverses) et que j'amortirai sur 3 à 4 ans. Voilà pourquoi je me permet d'attendre la sortie des nouveaux, même si j'ai plusieurs fois été tenté par des MBP d'occase. 
Mais bon, on ne va pas revenir sur l'intéret ou non d'attendre les nouveaux MBP. La seule vérité, c'est que plus le temps passe, plus on se fait enfler par Apple au niveau des prix pratiqués.

Remarquez, je vous écris d'un Macbook late 2006 acheté 1200 euros en 2007 deux mois avant la mise à jour (oui je suis toujours sur Tiger) et il s'en sort de manière très honorable. Je ne suis pas du genre à changer de machine tous les ans. Alors je peux bien attendre sagement... 

PS: 1200 euros à l'époque, on peut aujourd'hui pour le même prix avoir une machine en alu autrement mieux finie et robuste que le MB blanc de l'époque, qui aujourd'hui est couvert de rayures et de fissures... Ceci dit, pour ce prix, trois ans après, j'ai toujours les même 2 go de ram et les même 160go de disque dur sur le premier MBP, et je crois que c'est suffisant pour se dire qu'on est en droit d'attendre un upgrade un peu conséquent (en tout cas c'est mon cas, je veux passer à 4go et au moins 320go de disque dur...)


----------



## Rezv@n (2 Mars 2010)

Bon ben le peu d'espoir qu'il y avait pour aujourd'hui s'envole...


----------



## Kinesam (2 Mars 2010)

Pour aujoud'hui c'est mort !:hein:
Les dernières MAJ étaient aux alentour de 12h30, et sauf miracle...
^^

Moi aussi je me suis fixé une limite de Max 1500 ! Cela me permettras de prendre un 13' boosté! (soit Max HDD ou petit SSD )
Et ptet que la semaine prochaine !


----------



## chris37 (2 Mars 2010)

Bonjour ,le 15 pouces: 2.8GHz est expédier sous  3 jrs sur le store, bonne nouvelle en espérant que les autres le soit bientot aussi.


----------



## Rezv@n (2 Mars 2010)

Euh chez moi c'est toujours sous 24h. A moins que je sois devenu aveugle.


----------



## mp_ (2 Mars 2010)

Rezv@n a dit:


> Euh chez moi c'est toujours sous 24h. A moins que je sois devenu aveugle.





> Localisation: Tours,centre37





> Localisation: Suisse


----------



## Fil de Brume (2 Mars 2010)

Pour ma part je n'ai pas besoin d'une trop grosse puissance, ça sera toujours plus puissant que mon iMac de 2006 actuellement 

Mais par contre je voudrais une version avec une carte graphique dédiée. Et donc j'attend de voir ce qu'ils sortent dans cette optique là... si un 13" sort avec une CG dédiée, je le prend, en fait j'ai quelques attentes :

- écran le plus petit possible, pour facilement transporter le MBP, dans un souci logistique.
- carte graphique dédiée
- port FW pour y brancher mes disques externes
- le moins cher possible avec tous ces élements là

Dans la gamme actuelle, je serais obligé de prendre le milieu de gamme 15", à 1800 &#8364;, on verra ce qu'il en sera dans la nouvelle gamme... Sans compter qu'il faut... compter 300 &#8364; environ de plus pour soit l'apple care, soit la garantie échange à neuf de la FNAC...


----------



## BipBip 77 (2 Mars 2010)

Rezv@n a dit:


> Euh chez moi c'est toujours sous 24h. A moins que je sois devenu aveugle.


Je suis en seine et marne et pourtant le délai d'expédition est aussi de 24H. Mais par contre dès que je change une option (ex:mémoire ) cela passe à 3 jours.


----------



## Fil de Brume (2 Mars 2010)

En même temps, 24h ou 3j, c'est pas la mer à boire. Je comprend qu'on soit pressé de recevoir sa belle machine, moi le premier j'ai hâte quand je commande un truc... mais on peut bien attendre 3j


----------



## n!kko (2 Mars 2010)

BipBip 77 a dit:


> Je suis en seine et marne et pourtant le délai d'expédition est aussi de 24H. Mais par contre dès que je change une option (ex:mémoire ) cela passe à 3 jours.



ça toujours était le cas, dès qu'une option est ajoutée/modifiée la livraison passe sous 3, 6 voire 12jours 


sinon je confirme toutes les réfs de base sont livrées sous 24h sur le store FR.


----------



## simo.ortho (2 Mars 2010)

Moi j etais tjrs sur PC. Et depuis peu je voulais acheter un mac et surtt un mbp. Sur votre topic vous parlez de MAJ. Je vois que vous parlez de nouvelles carte graphique et un i5. ma question est la suivante: - est ce que bd êtes des pro de l'informatique, et c est pour cela cd attendez tjrs cette MAJ? - moi je suis étudiant en médecine , est ce que ce mbp 2009 pourra me suffir? - je suis impatient d' attendre et en même temps, je ne veux pas me faire avoir. - et pour finir est ce que vous pensez vraiment que les prix des nouveaux mbp seront plus de 1149 eur? QUOI FAIRE? je vais attendre maximum jusqu au 16 mars, après .....?!?! Aidez moi


----------



## BipBip 77 (2 Mars 2010)

n!kko a dit:


> ça toujours était le cas, dès qu'une option est ajoutée/modifiée la livraison passe sous 3, 6 voire 12jours



Désolé, je ne l'avais pas remarqué avant


----------



## Kinesam (2 Mars 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Pour ma part je n'ai pas besoin d'une trop grosse puissance, ça sera toujours plus puissant que mon iMac de 2006 actuellement
> 
> Mais par contre je voudrais une version avec une carte graphique dédiée. Et donc j'attend de voir ce qu'ils sortent dans cette optique là... si un 13" sort avec une CG dédiée, je le prend, en fait j'ai quelques attentes :
> 
> ...



Tu veux dire le plus petit possible ??? ^^
T'inquiète on avais compris mais j'aime corriger 


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h13 ----------




simo.ortho a dit:


> Moi j etais tjrs sur PC. Et depuis peu je voulais acheter un mac et surtt un mbp. Sur votre topic vous parlez de MAJ. Je vois que vous parlez de nouvelles carte graphique et un i5. ma question est la suivante: - est ce que bd êtes des pro de l'informatique, et c est pour cela cd attendez tjrs cette MAJ? - moi je suis étudiant en médecine , est ce que ce mbp 2009 pourra me suffir? - je suis impatient d' attendre et en même temps, je ne veux pas me faire avoir. - et pour finir est ce que vous pensez vraiment que les prix des nouveaux mbp seront plus de 1149 eur? QUOI FAIRE? je vais attendre maximum jusqu au 16 mars, après .....?!?! Aidez moi



Déja sur ce forum on écris BIEN pour que ce soit agréable à lire ! (surtout quand on espère une réponse :rateau:
(_"je suis sur mon iPhone"_ n'est pas une excuse ! La moitié de mes posts viennent de mon 3GS!)

Tu veux juste taper des cours en amphi? Le pro actuel ou le MBAir te suffiras AMPLEMENT  
Ou as tu d'autres passe-temps que la médecine?


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h16 ----------




loudovitch a dit:


> Le renouvellement des macbook pros c'est là!!!!! Dans 2 ou 3 jours! YOUUUUUUUUUUUou
> Je suis allé hier dans un magazin Iconcept à Bordeaux tenté par les macbook pros!
> Et le vendeur m'a dit d'attendre 2 ou 3 jours! Les nouveaux arrivent! Il avait l'air très sur de lui. Je pense que les magazins sont tenus au courant car là les stocks sont en train d'être approvissionné!
> Attendons! Patience!



Ce post d'il y a maintenant 1 mois me fais sourire


----------



## jeremie.b (2 Mars 2010)

Je vais cracker plus de mac Osx, plus de refit avec mon backtrack snifff plus de mac quoi


----------



## rizoto (2 Mars 2010)

jeremie.b a dit:


> Je vais cracker plus de mac Osx, plus de refit avec mon backtrack snifff plus de mac quoi



No comprendo :rose:


----------



## Fil de Brume (2 Mars 2010)

Si c'est juste pour taper des cours en amphi, même le macbook pas pro suffira amplement 
N'importe quel ordi fait l'affaire.

Maintenant, pour mieux orienter la décision, il faudrait savoir quelles activités annexe il veut faire avec son Mac ^^


----------



## iZiDoR (2 Mars 2010)

jeremie.b a dit:


> Je vais cracker plus de mac Osx, plus de refit avec mon backtrack snifff plus de mac quoi


----------



## taz_60 (2 Mars 2010)

Rien compris.


----------



## Rezv@n (2 Mars 2010)

Pourquoi le 16 et pas le 23 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h11 ----------




mp_ a dit:


>



J'habite en Suisse mais je suis allé vérifier sur le store français. Je suis pas si con


----------



## _Panamac_ (2 Mars 2010)

Y a t'il une date officielle de sortie de l'IPad ? 

Apple affirme que le produit sera dispo aux USA à la fin du mois ? 


Ne peut on pas imaginer un special Event pour annoncer la disponibilité (immédiate et en ligne) de l'IPad, avec présentation des logiciels 2010 (dont certains équiperont appremment l'IPad) et .... présentation (avec dispo immédiate) des nouveaux MBP / Mac Mini / etc  pour la fin mars ?


----------



## rizoto (2 Mars 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> Ne peut on pas imaginer un special Event



Si si !


----------



## Kinesam (2 Mars 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> Y a t'il une date officielle de sortie de l'IPad ?
> 
> Apple affirme que le produit sera dispo aux USA à la fin du mois ?
> 
> ...



Pas de date officiel pour l'iPad ni de Keynote ! 
Et surtout : *On peut TOUT imaginer* 

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/145471/revendeurs-apple-deux-mois-de-bonus-ecologique

Vous pensez qu'ils font ce bonus éco pour vider les stocks? Parce que cela va durer jusqu'au 30 avril...donc soit les MBP sortent pendant cette offre (ce qui fait déja 100&#8364; de moins à payer) ou soit ils sortent après


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2010)

Les MBP ne sortiront pas en même temps que l'IPAD, enfin sa m'étonnerai beaucoup beaucoup. 1 ou 2 mois après la sortie de l'IPAD au USA oui pourquoi pas ....


----------



## mp_ (2 Mars 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Pas de date officiel pour l'iPad ni de Keynote !
> Et surtout : *On peut TOUT imaginer*
> 
> http://www.macg.co/news/voir/145471/revendeurs-apple-deux-mois-de-bonus-ecologique
> ...



Pendant ! Pendant ! Pendant !

J'attends que ça


----------



## _Panamac_ (2 Mars 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Les MBP ne sortiront pas en même temps que l'IPAD, enfin sa m'étonnerai beaucoup beaucoup. 1 ou 2 mois après la sortie de l'IPAD au USA oui pourquoi pas ....




je ne vois pas pourquoi ? 

les deux produits ne sont pas du tout les memes. L'IPad ne remplace pas un ordi, les gens l'acheteront en plus de leur MB / MBP.

et oui ! 

meme si le premier prix est à 500 USD, vous verrez que ça se fera comme ça.  On en peut pas prédire l'utilisation d'un produit avant que celui ci ne sorte. Pour ma part je pense que les étudiants / lycéens (fortunés) vont s'emparer de ce nouveaux produits tout comme les jeunes travailleurs et les workers à la page (sic.).

L'Ipad est une référence de plus au catalogue d'Apple, il vient renforcer le prestige de la marque car ils sont les premiers à sortir un produit aussi abouti a un prix attractif. les autres marques suivront sous peu.

alors imaginez si en + de l'IPad version 1, ils sortent aussi toute une gamme d'ordis !! 

ils vont saturer les médias et le marché.

j'y crois pour la mi-mars ou fin mars.


----------



## arrakiss (2 Mars 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> donc soit les MBP sortent pendant cette offre (ce qui fait déja 100 de moins à payer) ou soit ils sortent après



Ah bah voilà, je suis sur que tu auras raison là


----------



## Mr Fon (2 Mars 2010)

iPad on vous dit.... iPad et rien d'autre...quoique iLife/iWork10' peut être le 16/03...
Les MBP "révolutionnaires" : fin juin lors d'un Spécial Event.


----------



## Fil de Brume (2 Mars 2010)

Au moins ci c'est fin juin y a des chances que je puisse me le payer comptant


----------



## divoli (2 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,


Dates de sortie vraisemblables des nouveaux MBP;

- le 20 avril 
- le 27 avril 
- *le 4 mai*
- le 11 mai
- le 18 mai
- le 25 mai
- le 1 juin 
- le 8 juin

(la date la plus vraisemblable étant le 4 mai.)


----------



## _Panamac_ (2 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Dates de sortie vraisemblables des nouveaux MBP;
> ...



pourquoi chercher si loin ?

tu penses qu'ils sortiront apres l'IPad ?



et pourquoi ne pas imaginer une simple MAJ du store dans deux semaines, sans tapages médiatiques ?


----------



## divoli (2 Mars 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> pourquoi chercher si loin ?
> 
> tu penses qu'ils sortiront apres l'IPad ?
> 
> ...



Apple s'en cogne, de votre attente. C'est le cadet de ses soucis.

Sa seule et unique préoccupation, c'est l'iPad (et plus précisément son lancement), et rien d'autre. Nothing, nada, niente...

Apple aurait pu lancer ses nouveaux MBP début février, mais quelque chose (ou plusieurs choses) l'a retardée (partie graphique, retard dû au développement de l'iPad, gabegie de l'iMac ces trois derniers mois ?).

Maintenant c'est trop tard, il va falloir attendre fin avril, au plus tôt.


----------



## Kinesam (2 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Dates de sortie vraisemblables des nouveaux MBP;
> ...



Cela passe avec ce que tu disais hier :


divoli a dit:


> Un responsable d'Apple vient de confirmer que les  iPad seraient bien en vente à la fin de ce mois.
> 
> 
> Donc tout va bien ---> sortie des nouveaux MBP le 4 mai (source:  moi-même).





Mais bon on préfèrerait plus tot...c'est normal 
En tout cas si t'as raison on va t'admirer pour cette juste "prévison"


----------



## NBAer (2 Mars 2010)

Vu l'attente pour le nouveau MBP, j'espere une chose : que l'ipad fasse un gros flop !

Je sais, je poste pas beaucoup et je suis rageux pour le coup


----------



## divoli (2 Mars 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Mais bon on préfèrerait plus tot...c'est normal
> En tout cas si t'as raison on va t'admirer pour cette juste "prévison"



J'ai notamment été le seul à prévoir la date de la sortie de Leopard, et cela plusieurs semaines à l'avance.  

Je n'ai pas affirmé que ce serait le 4 mai, j'ai dit que cela me semblait être la date la plus vraisemblable à mes yeux.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (2 Mars 2010)

Bon on est marid, alors ils sont sortis ?


----------



## _Panamac_ (2 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Apple s'en cogne, de votre attente. C'est le cadet de ses soucis.
> 
> Sa seule et unique préoccupation, c'est l'iPad (et plus précisément son lancement), et rien d'autre. Nothing, nada, niente...
> 
> ...




ça me fait rire comment tu te permets de parler au nom d'Apple...

tu n'y connais strictement RIEN  de plus que nous autres....

encore une fois, Apple connait le principe de lancement d'un nouveau Mac, ils se laissent une marge de manoeuvre confortable, souple, pour assurer en cas de probleme. mais de là a mettre en avant un probleme de conception à bientot 9 mois de vie pour les précedentes versions... je n'y crois pas.


donc tu ne sais RIEN, alors n'affirme RIEN.

ce fil est bati sur d'hypothétiques suppositions. donc, reste zen, et accepte d'autres propositions que tes fumeuses prévisions.


----------



## divoli (2 Mars 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5410794 a dit:
			
		

> Bon on est marid, alors ils sont sortis ?



Non, à Madrid, il n'y a rien eu.


----------



## Kinesam (2 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> J'ai notamment été le seul à prévoir la date de la sortie de Leopard, et cela plusieurs semaines à l'avance.
> 
> Je n'ai pas affirmé que ce serait le 4 mai, j'ai dit que cela me semblait être la date la plus vraisemblable à mes yeux.



Je savais pas pour Leopard ! T'avais fais une prévision pour SL ? 

Moi je veux croire au 16 mars... meme si au fond je me fais aucun espoir...en me donnant aucune date... 
Je verrais bien, mais j'avais tellement envie d'un MBP que je m'en mors les c******s de ne pas l'avoir acheté en décembre 
Tant pis pour moi ^^


----------



## Fil de Brume (2 Mars 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> que je m'en mors les c******s



T'es super souple toi


----------



## divoli (2 Mars 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> ça me fait rire comment tu te permets de parler au nom d'Apple...


Où est-ce que tu as vu que je parlais au nom d'Apple ? Je suis suffisamment expérimenté pour tenter de comprendre sa stratégie et envisager les dates qui me paraissent les plus vraisemblables, en fonction de l'importance qu'elle donne à l'iPad et des produits qui restent encore à sortir.



_Panamac_ a dit:


> tu n'y connais strictement RIEN  de plus que nous autres....


C'est qui, "nous autres" ? 



_Panamac_ a dit:


> donc tu ne sais RIEN, alors n'affirme RIEN.


C'est toi qui prend ça comme ça.



_Panamac_ a dit:


> ce fil est bati sur d'hypothétiques suppositions. donc, reste zen, et accepte d'autres propositions que tes fumeuses prévisions.


Mais je suis zen, il n'y a pas plus zen que moi. C'est justement parce que je n'attends rien que mon jugement ne peut être ni influencé ni altéré par une quelconque envie ou impatience de voir ces nouveaux MBP apparaitre.


----------



## Fil de Brume (2 Mars 2010)

Perso je préfère attendre un peu et avoir de chouettes MBP sous Optimus, par exemple, que les avoir maintenant et avoir quelque chose de moins bien


----------



## Xentoss (2 Mars 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Cela passe avec ce que tu disais hier :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah?? Il ne s'agit ni plus ni moins qu'un guignole débitant une théorie hasardeuse basée sur sa perception. J'espere que qqn tiens un book avec toutes les prévisions, voir prophethies que les gens tiennent sur ce forum. On pourra alors rigoler pendant encore quelque centaines de pages  quand les mbp sortiront


----------



## Kinesam (2 Mars 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> T'es super souple toi



C'est sur qu'en y repensant c'est une action dure à réaliser :rateau:
( et une expression surtout )



Fil de Brume a dit:


> Perso je préfère attendre un peu et avoir de chouettes MBP sous Optimus, par exemple, que les avoir maintenant et avoir quelque chose de moins bien



+1
C'est pour cela que ma patience fonctionne : plus j'attend, plus ils seront perfectionnés et on en seras plus que satisfait !


----------



## Fil de Brume (2 Mars 2010)

Surtout que pour ma part j'ai un iMac de 2006 qui fonctionne très bien  Juste que j'aimerais avoir un portable...

Donc j'attend ^^


----------



## Xentoss (2 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Où est-ce que tu as vu que je parlais au nom d'Apple ? Je suis suffisamment expérimenté pour tenter de comprendre sa stratégie et envisager les dates qui me paraissent les plus vraisemblables, en fonction de l'importance qu'elle donne à l'iPad et des produits qui restent encore à sortir.
> 
> 
> C'est qui, "nous autres" ?
> ...


Experimenter??? D'avoir acheter des macs et de suivre des forums le concernant, tu es aussi bien placé pour prédire la sortie de ce mbp qu'un vendeur apple, à ceci près qu'un bon vendeur   serait plus interessant à écouter que toi car il aurait la bonne idée de dire : je ne sais pas


----------



## Kinesam (2 Mars 2010)

Xentoss a dit:


> Experiment*É*??? D'avoir achet*É* des macs et de suivre des forums le concernant, tu es aussi bien placé pour prédire la sortie de ce mbp qu'un vendeur apple, à ceci près qu'un bon vendeur   serait plus interessant à écouter que toi car il aurait la bonne idée de dire : je ne sais pas



Désolé :rose:
(il y a des fautes qu'il faut que je corrige...cela me stresse sinon)


----------



## HAL-9000 (2 Mars 2010)

Divoli reste souple veux-tu... 

Je te sens fébrile aujourd'hui mon bichon, on a des soucis au boulot ? Le Boss fait des siennes ? Raconte à la communauté Mac mon petit, on est tous tout ouïe...

*Vous avez entendu vous autres, on ferme son clapet* et on écoute Divoli...


----------



## divoli (2 Mars 2010)

Xentoss a dit:


> Ah?? Il ne s'agit ni plus ni moins qu'un guignole débitant une théorie hasardeuse basée sur sa perception.



Dis donc, coco, un peu de respect pour les membres émérites de ce forum, sinon va couiner sur MacBidouille, c'est très bien aussi.

Il ne s'agit pas de "théorie hasardeuse", mais de prévisions issues de mon analyse de la situation actuelle, étant habitué depuis de nombreuses années des sorties de produits Apple.

Depuis quand il n'y a que les nioubes sortis de je ne sais où qui peuvent faire des prévisions ? C'est dingue, ça.

De toute façon, il est difficile de tomber plus bas que toutes les c*nneries que l'on peut lire sur ce topic depuis 3 mois.


----------



## HAL-9000 (2 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> De toute façon, il est difficile de tomber plus bas que toutes les c*nneries que l'on peut lire sur ce topic depuis 3 mois.


 
Divoli allons, allons, c'est pas bien de cracher dans la soupe...


----------



## divoli (2 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Divoli allons, allons, c'est pas bien de cracher dans la soupe...



J'essaye désespérément de relever le niveau, et voilà à quoi j'ai droit. Non mais je te jure... 

Fût un temps où on savait les tenir, les nioubes, ici.


----------



## _Panamac_ (2 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Dis donc, coco, un peu de respect pour les membres émérites de ce forum, sinon va couiner sur MacBidouille, c'est très bien aussi.
> 
> Il ne s'agit pas de "théorie hasardeuse", mais de prévisions issues de mon analyse de la situation actuelle, étant habitué depuis de nombreuses années des sorties de produits Apple.
> 
> ...




pitié ne nous fait pas le numéro du "vieux baroudeur de Mac G" qui se sent attaqué par des nioubes-qui-ni-connaissent-rien-et-qui-osent-écrire-sur-un-forum-public ...




> De toute façon, il est difficile de tomber plus bas que toutes les  c*nneries que l'on peut lire sur ce topic depuis 3 mois.



des conneries auxquelles tu as largement contribué par ta présence quotidienne sur le topic.


mais merci pour ton analyse... :sleep:


----------



## jeremie.b (2 Mars 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Perso je préfère attendre un peu et avoir de chouettes MBP sous Optimus, par exemple, que les avoir maintenant et avoir quelque chose de moins bien



En esperant qu'ils t'entendent "optimus" je sais pas pourquoi mais ils vont encore nous pondre une carte graphique qui date déjà de 6 mois ça se trouve  

WAIT & SEE arrêter vos théorie fumiste @Divoli t'a les bon numéro du loto :rateau:


----------



## pumauer (2 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> J'essaye désespérément de relever le niveau, et voilà à quoi j'ai droit. Non mais je te jure...
> 
> Fût un temps où on savait les tenir, les nioubes, ici.



"O rage, ô désespoir, ô vieillesse ennemie! 
N'ai-je donc tant vécu que pour cette infamie?"

Cela dit, je suis depuis le début à peu près d'accord avec Divoli avec cette affaire de MBP.


----------



## divoli (2 Mars 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> des conneries auxquelles tu as largement contribué par ta présence quotidienne sur le topic.



Quotidienne, certainement pas. Et puis je ne pense pas n'avoir dit que des conneries, contrairement à certains. L'attente des nouveaux portables vous rend de plus en plus idiot, mais par expérience de ce genre de topic je sais que l'on peut avoir à faire à de vrais champions. Plus les semaines passeront et plus ça ira de mal en pis.


----------



## yul_!!! (2 Mars 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> pitié ne nous fait pas le numéro du "vieux baroudeur de Mac G" qui se sent attaqué par des nioubes-qui-ni-connaissent-rien-et-qui-osent-écrire-sur-un-forum-public ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Et Hop ! Remonte ton slibard, Lothard !


----------



## pumauer (2 Mars 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> pitié ne nous fait pas le numéro du "vieux baroudeur de Mac G" qui se sent attaqué par des nioubes-qui-ni-connaissent-rien-et-qui-osent-écrire-sur-un-forum-public ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'y vas un peu fort, tout de même, hein...


----------



## _Panamac_ (2 Mars 2010)

bon, ok ... :sleep:

on pourrait revenir au sujet principal ? 


en somme, les dates supposées tournent autour de la mi-mars à fin mai  pour les plus optimistes.

Les autres renvoient ça pour le mois de juin.


Y a intéret que ces MBP déboitent !!


----------



## divoli (2 Mars 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> T'y vas un peu fort, tout de même, hein...



Au bout de 3 mois, certains commencent à péter un cable, j'ai l'habitude. D'autant qu'on leur répond de semaine en semaine qu'il y aura de nouveaux MBP le mardi suivant, il y a de quoi devenir timbré. Certains deviennent réfractaires à toute analyse raisonnée.


----------



## arrakiss (2 Mars 2010)

une chose est sur, un de vous aura raison......étant donné que toutes les dates on était préssentie


----------



## _Panamac_ (2 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Au bout de 3 mois, certains commencent à péter un cable, j'ai l'habitude. D'autant qu'on leur répond de semaine en semaine qu'il y aura de nouveaux MBP le mardi suivant, il y a de quoi devenir timbré. Certains en deviennent totalement fermés à toute analyse raisonnée.




easy... 

ne cherche pas a casser du sucre comme ça pour ta sauver la face. 

j'ai plutot l'impression que c'est toi qui t'agites pour rien ... > cf. ton post avec une écriture géante comme pour appuyer avec fracas tes certitudes et ton envie de l'imposer aux autres..

allez, laisse tomber et retourne à tes prédictions, si ça occupe ta vie après tout. 
moi, je ne cherche qu'à acheter un ordi apres tout, je ne veux surtout pas mettre de désordre dans ton petit monde virtuel...


----------



## jeremie.b (2 Mars 2010)

+1 

Au pire ta date on s'en fou, nous on veux du mac


----------



## divoli (2 Mars 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> ne cherche pas a casser du sucre comme ça pour ta sauver la face.


Mouarf... J'ai ici tout un historique, alors que toi... 



_Panamac_ a dit:


> j'ai plutot l'impression que c'est toi qui t'agites pour rien ... > cf. ton post avec une écriture géante comme pour appuyer avec fracas tes certitudes et ton envie de l'imposer aux autres..



Oui, parce que vous n'avez toujours pas compris l'importance que pouvait donner Apple au lancement de l'iPad, aveuglés par l'attente des nouveaux MBP.

J'essaye de vous raisonner. En pure perte, apparemment. 

Pour le reste, ce n'est pas moi qui ai passé toute ma journée sur ce topic, alors merci de m'éviter des remarques à la c*n.


----------



## pumauer (2 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Au bout de 3 mois, certains commencent à péter un cable, j'ai l'habitude. D'autant qu'on leur répond de semaine en semaine qu'il y aura de nouveaux MBP le mardi suivant, il y a de quoi devenir timbré. Certains deviennent réfractaires à toute analyse raisonnée.



Ben ouais, ça a l'air dur pour certains, en tout cas!


----------



## Kinesam (2 Mars 2010)

Bon vous allez tous vous pardonnez, faire la bise, et on oublie tout cela ! 
Un petit effort...
encore...
:love:
Vooooooila ! 

Donc on parlait des MacBook Pro Arrandale ?!?!


----------



## pumauer (2 Mars 2010)

Oui, Jésus, on parlait des nouveaux MBP Arrandale.


----------



## Dementia (2 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Mouarf... J'ai ici tout un historique, alors que toi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Je suis tout à fait daccord avec toi. LE gros coup à jouer pour apple c'est l'Ipad, ils misent beaucoup la dessus et on va en bouffer pendant un moment avant de voir apparaitre les nouveaux mbp. Le truc c'est qu'on se base tous sur les précedentes sorties, on compare les moyennes des sorties, les jours, les moments les plus probables.,ce qui est normal.

 C'est plutôt étonnant de ne voir apparaitre aucune MAJ, ni même des infos. Et en voyant ceux qui sont habitués à cela, c'est normal de les croire.  Ceux qui connaissent le sujet sont quand même plus apte à en parler, plutôt que ceux qui ne connaissent pas trop la politique d'apple, moi en premier. C'est pour ca que je me fie aux connaisseurs.  Et voyant le gros coup à jouer pour apple concernant l'ipad, ca me parrait plutôt logique qu'on ne voit rien arriver pour l'instant.  Vous dites que divoli n'en sait pas plus qu'un noob, ben si car il en sait beaucoup plus que moi par exemple. 

 Il ne parle pas à la place d'apple, ce sont ses suppositions et il a le droit de les dire.  Et commercialement parlant, c'est L'ipad avant tout, tout le monde ne parle que de ca.  Enfin tout ca pour dire que l'on a plus qu'à attendre et je vais attendre aussi .  Prions mes amis . 
Et vous prenez pas la tête, car on est sur un forum et sur un forum on a le droit de dire ce qu'on pense, mais quand ca part limite dans des trucs pour casser l'autre ben c'est pas très classe.


----------



## dambo (2 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Dis donc, coco, un peu de respect pour les membres émérites de ce forum, sinon va couiner sur MacBidouille, c'est très bien aussi.
> 
> [...]
> 
> De toute façon, il est difficile de tomber plus bas que toutes les c*nneries que l'on peut lire sur ce topic depuis 3 mois.



1. Je suis bien content de ne plus être "coco" 

2. Hého je raconte pas que des conneries depuis 3 mois ! En général j'argumente _assez_ bien mes posts et ce n'est pas plus dénué de sens que tes prévisions :rose:
Je te demande donc un peu de respect pour les membres d'élite de ce forum :love:


----------



## Kinesam (2 Mars 2010)

dambo a dit:


> 1. Je suis bien content de ne plus être "coco"
> 
> 2. Hého je raconte pas que des conneries depuis 3 mois ! En général j'argumente _assez_ bien mes posts et ce n'est pas plus dénué de sens que tes prévisions :rose:
> Je te demande donc un peu de respect pour les membres d'élite de ce forum :love:



Tu t'es senti visé ? (coco?)
:rateau:

En tout cas tu devrais pas parce que tu as découvert des rumeurs intéressantes !
Et puis ici, personne ne peut dire qu'il n'a pas sorti au moins UNE connerie !


----------



## dambo (2 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Pour le reste, ce n'est pas moi qui ai passé toute ma journée sur ce topic.



*Divoli*
Aujourd'hui, 16h18
Aujourd'hui, 16h30
Aujourd'hui, 16h35
Aujourd'hui, 16h39
Aujourd'hui, 16h46
Aujourd'hui, 17h01
Aujourd'hui, 17h08
Aujourd'hui, 17h17
Aujourd'hui, 17h27
Aujourd'hui, 17h35


En fait on a l'impression en lisant les 4 dernières pages que divoli est tout le temps là mais il se concentre seulement une bonne heure sur le topic dans la journée ! Du grand art :love:


Kinesam a dit:


> Tu t'es senti visé ? (coco?)
> :rateau:
> 
> En tout cas tu devrais pas parce que tu as découvert des rumeurs intéressantes !
> Et puis ici, personne ne peut dire qu'il n'a pas sorti au moins UNE connerie !


Une conneries ? Tu veux parler du barbecue qu'on voulait organiser avec Daphone et MacSedik ?


----------



## pumauer (2 Mars 2010)

Dementia a dit:


> Je suis tout à fait daccord avec toi. LE gros coup à jouer pour apple c'est l'Ipad, ils misent beaucoup la dessus et on va en bouffer pendant un moment avant de voir apparaitre les nouveaux mbp. Le truc c'est qu'on se base tous sur les précedentes sorties, on compare les moyennes des sorties, les jours, les moments les plus probables.,ce qui est normal.
> 
> C'est plutôt étonnant de ne voir apparaitre aucune MAJ, ni même des infos. Et en voyant ceux qui sont habitués à cela, c'est normal de les croire.  Ceux qui connaissent le sujet sont quand même plus apte à en parler, plutôt que ceux qui ne connaissent pas trop la politique d'apple, moi en premier. C'est pour ca que je me fie aux connaisseurs.  Et voyant le gros coup à jouer pour apple concernant l'ipad, ca me parrait plutôt logique qu'on ne voit rien arriver pour l'instant.  Vous dites que divoli n'en sait pas plus qu'un noob, ben si car il en sait beaucoup plus que moi par exemple.
> 
> ...



Ben oui, l'IPad...Depuis le temps qu'on le dit...Gros coup pour Apple, sûrement! Je rappelle encore une fois qu'ils sortent 6 modèles, et qu'on ne sort pas en vain 6 modèles d'un nouveau produit. Après, c'est sûr, on peut être énervé par cet Ipad. Perso il ne m'intéresse pas, parce que trop bâtard. C'est sa place entre l'Iphone et un vrai portable qui fait problème pour moi. Mais Apple voit ça d'un autre oeil. Le public visé est large. Selon moi : les personnages âgées qui ont peur de l'informatique, les personnages âgées qui veulent se simplifier l'informatique, les gens qui veulent surfer sur leur canapé sans être obligés de s'assoir devant une machine de bureau, ou sans avoir une petite machine de 2 kg sur les genoux, les gens qui veulent un truc simple pour les vacances, les gens qui achètent tous ces trucs, de toute façon, les Macusers en complément de leur Imac, coire de leur MBP! Et j'en oublie certainement! Ça fait du monde, tout de même! Alors les MBP, là-dedans, ça pèse pas trop lourd. Bon, d'un autre côté, c'est vrai aussi que, Ipad ou pas, ils auraient pu faire une petite MAJ discrète et hop, on n'en parle plus. D'autant qu'ils savent pertinemment que certains attendent...Mais ce n'est pas le cas. 
Mais est-ce si grave?


----------



## n!kko (2 Mars 2010)




----------



## lepostier (2 Mars 2010)

Toujours s attendre au pire est le meilleur moyen de ne jamais être déçu ...


----------



## bartman (2 Mars 2010)

dambo a dit:


> 1. Je suis bien content de ne plus être "coco"
> 
> 2. Hého je raconte pas que des conneries depuis 3 mois ! En général j'argumente _assez_ bien mes posts et ce n'est pas plus dénué de sens que tes prévisions :rose:
> Je te demande donc un peu de respect pour les membres d'élite de ce forum :love:


T'es membre des Lite ? cool 

Bon encore une semaine de passé.


----------



## _Panamac_ (2 Mars 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Mais est-ce si grave?



non, c'est sur, rien de bien grave mais c'est juste que pour ceux qui ont besoin d'un nouvel ordi et qui arrivent a attendre une mise à jour qui se fait de plus en plus hypothétique, ça devient long...

quand tu vois ce qui se fait chez les concurrents, tu ne comprends pas pourquoi Apple ne réagis pas plus vite... 

meme s'il y a l'IPad. 

car l'Ipad est une nouveauté, un nouveau marché, mais Apple doit aussi continuer de tenir le haut question ordi portable.

en 9 mois, les équipes du MBP ont eu le temps de voir venir les nouveaux processeurs.

ce fil est né, je pense, d'une banale incompréhension que beaucoup d'utilisateurs partagent.

pourquoi la maj des MBP est elle si longue ? et sans aucunes fuites ?


----------



## divoli (2 Mars 2010)

dambo a dit:


> 1. Je suis bien content de ne plus être "coco"
> 
> 2. Hého je raconte pas que des conneries depuis 3 mois ! En général j'argumente _assez_ bien mes posts et ce n'est pas plus dénué de sens que tes prévisions :rose:
> Je te demande donc un peu de respect pour les membres d'élite de ce forum :love:



Je ne te visais pas particulièrement. Mais tu fais partie de ceux qui attendent un MBP, et qui raisonnent plus en fonction de ce qu'ils veulent et rapidement (c'est-à-dire un MBP) qu'en fonction de ce qu'Apple voudrait via sa stratégie commerciale.

C'est ce que j'ai essayé de faire (et c'est ce qu'il faut essayer de faire); comprendre quelle est cette stratégie, en fonction de ce que je connais d'Apple depuis une bonne douzaine d'années, de la direction qu'elle a prise (le marché iPod/iPhone/iTMS/appstore constitue plus de la moitié de son chiffre d'affaire et de ses bénéfices), de l'importance de l'iPad à ses yeux (qui va amplifier le succès du marché dont je viens de faire allusion, pour peu que le lancement soit réussi), du positionnement de tous les autres produits, etc... Bref, d'un certain nombre de facteurs qui me font donner les dates les plus vraisemblables à mes yeux de la sortie des nouveaux MBP.

Maintenant je peux me tromper. Mais mes prévisions ne peuvent pas être influencées par l'attente de ces nouveaux portables, contrairement à certains intervenants, puisque justement je ne compte pas renouveler mon MBP, je garde l'esprit libre et j'essaye d'avoir une vue d'ensemble.


----------



## pumauer (2 Mars 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> non, c'est sur, rien de bien grave mais c'est juste que pour ceux qui ont besoin d'un nouvel ordi et qui arrivent a attendre une mise à jour qui se fait de plus en plus hypothétique, ça devient long...
> 
> quand tu vois ce qui se fait chez les concurrents, tu ne comprends pas pourquoi Apple ne réagis pas plus vite...
> 
> ...



C'est là toute la question et des pistes ont été données : Ipad, processeurs, carte graphique, retards divers...Tout est possible! 
Ou peut-être du rififi entre Apple et Intel! (n'oublions pas que l'Ipad n'a pas de puce Intel - chose qui a été trop peu commentée à mon avis). 
Les concurrents, oui...C'est clair quand on regarde les nouveaux Sony ou autre, notamment un qui a tout pour plaire (13,3", HDD 320, Ram 3Go, clavier rétro-éclairé, HDMI...)...Mais bon, faut savoir ce qu'on veut...
Si on a vraiment besoin d'un ordi, y a qu'à l'acheter, et puis voilà. Je préfère un Mac actuel que les portables pc et leurs Core i dedans...C'est mon problème, c'est sûr...


----------



## _Panamac_ (2 Mars 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Je préfère un Mac actuel que les portables pc et leurs Core i dedans...C'est mon problème, c'est sûr...




moi aussi ! et c'est bien le problème  !! 


[Encart perso] étant donné que je pratique beaucoup photoshop / Indesign + du matériel gourmand en RAM (scanner, etc), je préfère acheter un MBP aux "normes" en vigueur dans les deux prochaines années, c'est à dire ce qui doit /devrait sortir sous peu...


----------



## pumauer (2 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Je ne te visais pas particulièrement. Mais tu fais partie de ceux qui attendent un MBP, et qui raisonnent plus en fonction de ce qu'ils veulent et rapidement (c'est-à-dire un MBP) qu'en fonction de ce qu'Apple voudrait via sa stratégie commerciale.
> 
> C'est ce que j'ai essayé de faire (et c'est ce qu'il faut essayer de faire); comprendre quelle est cette stratégie, en fonction de ce que je connais d'Apple depuis une bonne douzaine d'années, de la direction qu'elle a prise (le marché iPod/iPhone/iTMS/appstore constitue plus de la moitié de son chiffre d'affaire et de ses bénéfices), de l'importance de l'iPad à ses yeux (qui va amplifier le succès du marché dont je viens de faire allusion, pour peu que le lancement soit réussi), du positionnement de tous les autres produits, etc... Bref, d'un certain nombre de facteurs qui me font donner les dates les plus vraisemblables à mes yeux de la sortie des nouveaux MBP.
> 
> Maintenant je peux me tromper. Mais mes prévisions ne peuvent pas être influencées par l'attente de ces nouveaux portables, contrairement à certains intervenants, puisque justement je ne compte pas renouveler mon MBP, je garde l'esprit libre.



Exact. Il faut essayer de se mettre à la place de S. Jobs, à savoir de quelqu'un qui est tout de même un marchand et qui veut donc vendre. La vraie question à se poser n'est donc pas : "Qu'est-ce qu'il ferait à ma place?", mais "Qu'est-ce que je ferais à sa place?". 
Mais c'est difficile, évidemment, parce qu'on n'a pas toutes les cartes en main, contrairement à lui. Les dés sont donc pipés d'avance. 
Il faut attendre ou céder.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h40 ----------




_Panamac_ a dit:


> moi aussi ! et c'est bien le problème  !!
> 
> 
> [Encart perso] étant donné que je pratique beaucoup photoshop / Indesign + du matériel gourmand en RAM (scanner, etc), je préfère acheter un MBP aux "normes" en vigueur dans les deux prochaines années, c'est à dire ce qui doit /devrait sortir sous peu...



Attendre ou céder! Tout est là!
Mais si besoin absolu des nouveaux : attendre.


----------



## Kinesam (2 Mars 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Exact. Il faut essayer de se mettre à la place de S. Jobs, à savoir de quelqu'un qui est tout de même un marchand et qui veut donc vendre. La vraie question à se poser n'est donc pas : "Qu'est-ce qu'il ferait à ma place?", mais "Qu'est-ce que je ferais à sa place?".
> Mais c'est difficile, évidemment, parce qu'on n'a pas toutes les cartes en main, contrairement à lui. Les dés sont donc pipés d'avance.
> Il faut attendre ou céder.




Tu as tout à fait raison !

Cédez pour ceux qui ont besoin de ordinateur sous OSX ou à qui le MBP actuel convient, ou attendez pour ceux qui sont curieux, attendent une baisse de prix des actuels, ou veulent absolument les nouveaux pour de meilleures performances, autonomie, etc...


----------



## iZiDoR (2 Mars 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Tu t'es senti visé ? (coco?)
> :rateau:
> 
> En tout cas tu devrais pas parce que tu as découvert des rumeurs intéressantes !
> Et puis ici, personne ne peut dire qu'il n'a pas sorti au moins UNE connerie !



"Je n'ai pas sorti au moins 1 connerie !"

Eh ben si, je peux le dire...


----------



## Dark Phantom (2 Mars 2010)

Je voudrais juste dire : merci.


----------



## pumauer (2 Mars 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Tu as tout à fait raison !
> 
> Cédez pour ceux qui ont besoin de ordinateur sous OSX ou à qui le MBP actuel convient, ou attendez pour ceux qui sont curieux, attendent une baisse de prix des actuels, ou veulent absolument les nouveaux pour de meilleures performances, autonomie, etc...



Oui.
Apple c'est un truc contraignant et chacun choisit une voie dans cette contrainte. Perso j'ai choisi la mienne, qui est la suivante et qui n'engage donc que moi et mon utilisation d'un portable : 
1° je change de machine tous les deux ans.
2° je prends la moins chère, parce que tout ça vieillit assez vite, et parce qu'un peu plus tard, tout ce qui était sur une machine chère se trouve sur la machine la moins chère (ex : superdrive, capacité disque, écran LED, unibody...)
3° En conséquence, je ne prends pas d'Apple Care.
4° Si de nouvelles machines se pointent, tout dépend. Concernant les nouveaux, j'aurais peut-être dérogé à la 2ème règle. J'en aurais acheté un, mais les nouveaux et les actuels posent problème : 
a) Les nouveaux n'arrivent pas.
b) Si c'est une grosse MAJ, il y aura peut-être des problèmes, donc faudrait attendre encore plus.
c) Concernant les actuels : je n'aime pas leur look.
d) Rapport qualité/prix des actuels = moyen.
Donc, comme j'avais besoin d'acheter un nouveau portable, j'ai acheté l'actuel...MB blanc.
Apple a sa politique envers moi. J'ai la mienne envers Apple. Tout en sachant qu'avec les commerçants, quel que soit le chemin que tu prennes, tu te fais avoir, le tout étant pour lui de faire croire au client que tu as fait une bonne affaire.
Et comme dirait l'autre : 
"Première règle : respecter le contrat.
Deuxième règle : ne pas enfreindre la première règle"...


----------



## bartman (2 Mars 2010)

<<Vous savez ce que je dis ? On vous EN**** à Apple ! D'abord on vous drogue et ensuite on vous en**** ! Et lorsque ils ont fini de vous en*****, c'est la compagnie d'assurance qui se pointe et qui vous en**** encore plus ! Non mais 1500 dollars pour un PUTAIN de macbook pro ! C'est même pas remboursé !>>


----------



## daphone (2 Mars 2010)

Ce topic pue un peu en ce moment. Au moins quand je faisais mes pronostics, c'était toujours dans la bonne humeur. Désormais je suis un peu moins pressé. J'ai beaucoup d'autres choses à faire. Je repasserai plus tard sur le topic quand celui-ci deviendra plus intéressant, ou même juste divertissant.

L'expérience ne se mesure pas en nombre de messages postés sur un forum. De nombreuses personnes existent en dehors d'internet et pourraient fermer le clapet à certains. Donc cessez de juger. De ce que je lis ici, tout est rumeur, connerie, théorie et prévision personnelle (mes posts compris). 

Après c'est un forum public, chacun est libre de poster son avis, opinion, cas personnel, prévision. Personne n'est là pour juger, mais pour tout partager


----------



## David_b (2 Mars 2010)

jeremie.b a dit:


> Au pire ta date on s'en fou, nous on veux du mac



Y en a plein l'Apple store


----------



## Dark Phantom (2 Mars 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> 1° je change de machine tous les deux ans.
> 2° je prends la moins chère, parce que tout ça vieillit assez vite, et parce qu'un peu plus tard, tout ce qui était sur une machine chère se trouve sur la machine la moins chère (ex : superdrive, capacité disque, écran LED, unibody...)
> 3° En conséquence, je ne prends pas d'Apple Care.
> 4° Si de nouvelles machines se pointent, tout dépend. Concernant les nouveaux, j'aurais peut-être dérogé à la 2ème règle. J'en aurais acheté un, mais les nouveaux et les actuels posent problème :
> ...


1. Je fais à peu près la même chose.
2. Là aussi. Mais la moins chère des meilleures. Jamais le premier prix.
3. Apple care, c'est effectivement pas la peine (sauf si on veut le garder plus longtemps que deux ans en toute tranquillité).
4. 
a) oui, et à mon avis c'est assez embêtant, même pour Apple...
b) c'est aussi mon avis, c'est pour ça que j'espère une petite màj (comme celle de Sony de février)
c) mais non enfin, il n'y a pas plus beau.
d) moyen parce qu'obsolètes... C'est tout le problème...


----------



## loudovitch (2 Mars 2010)

fo vraimment arreter de s'engueuler pour ces MBP! Un monde en paix!


----------



## Dark Phantom (2 Mars 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Ce topic pue un peu en ce moment. Au moins quand je faisais mes pronostics, c'était toujours dans la bonne humeur. Désormais je suis un peu moins pressé. J'ai beaucoup d'autres choses à faire. Je repasserai plus tard sur le topic quand celui-ci deviendra plus intéressant, ou même juste divertissant.



Faut pas être aussi sensible. Ce n'est qu'un forum sur internet. Avec plein de pseudonymes et de geekitude.


----------



## daphone (2 Mars 2010)

loudovitch a dit:


> fo vraimment arreter de s'engueuler pour ces MBP! Un monde en paix!



Merci pour ce résumé ! Ce type a un don :love:


----------



## xao85 (2 Mars 2010)

Je ne suis pas convaincu d'une sortie en Avril ni même en Mai mon cher Divoli... (ja vais défendre les nioubs ) 

Les rumeurs planche depuis un bout de temps sur Mars. Et les sotcks de MacBook Pro s'épuisent (à la fnac d'Angers, il n'y a plus aucun model en stock) 

Par contre le fait de ne pas assombrir la sortie de l'Ipad par la sortie des MacBook Pro se tient, Apple sort rarement plusieurs produits en même temps. On le sait! Mais pour l'instant aucune date n'a filtré également sur la sortie de l'Ipad et des rumeurs prédisent même du retard, même si Apple prétend le contraire. 

Honnêtement, j'étais casi certains d'une sortie en Février, pour moi ça paraissait logic.  Mais comme tu le dis bien, il en a été autrement, pour diverses raisons que nous ignorons! Aujourd'hui je ne sais vraiment pas quand ils vont bien pouvoir les sortir. Avril je trouve ça bien trop loin, (tu me diras je pensais déjà ça pour Mars), la concurence ne peut pas non plus attendre uné éternité... Les Core2Duo commence à avoir fait leur temps... Mars ça risque de se rapporcher trop près de l'Ipad. Je ne veux plus faire de suppositions mais je pense qu'aujourd'hui aucun signe ne nous permet de savoir quand ils vont sortir. La date logic c'était février!  Aujourd'hui trop de choses rentre en ligne de compte pour faire des suppositions. Il ne reste plus qu'à attendre... 

Pour ma part, j'attends ma rentrée en 3e année et après il va me falloirt un ordi qui dépote car j'ai mon Travail de Fin d'Etude à bosser. Donc si rien n'est sortie dès la selmaine prochaine, dès que je trouve un iMac Core i5 en stock, j'achète.  Et je vais assayer de piquer le vieux MacBook Core2Duo à ma mère qui veut changer pour le nouveau, car malheureusement je ne peux pas me passer d'ordinateur portable cette année.


----------



## Dark Phantom (2 Mars 2010)

Ce qui est sûr :
- Si Apple fait une mise à jour des MBP avec des core i, il faudra aussi qu'il change Snow Leopard , et donc qu'il sorte 10.7. 
plusieurs raisons :
- prise en charge des blu-ray
- vrai 64 bits
etc...
Ce qui implique larguer définitivement tous MBP anciennes générations, et obliger une grande partie des utilisateurs à renouveler leur machine. 
Donc...
ça ne peut pas avoir lieu en même temps que l'Ipad, et ça ne peut pas non plus arriver trop tard. 
Apple est dans la mouise. 
Ou alors, Apple effectue plusieurs petites mise à jour tout au long de l'année tous les trois mois :
1. Ipad en mars donc rien.
2. MBP core i en juin
3. Mac OS X.7 en septembre
4. Nouveaux mac book pro en janvier 2011 etc...


----------



## daphone (2 Mars 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> Faut pas être aussi sensible. Ce n'est qu'un forum sur internet. Avec plein de pseudonymes et de geekitude.



Non, ce n'est pas qu'un forum sur internet. Il ne faut pas oublier que nous sommes derrière nos ordis de vrais personnes, humaines, (sensibles si tu y tiens) et nous devons tous nous respecter.
Quand l'ambiance dans un lieu n'est pas bonne, ça te donne non seulement pas envie d'y rester, mais aussi celle de ne pas y retourner. Internet ou pas.


----------



## xao85 (2 Mars 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> Ce qui est sûr :
> - Si Apple fait une mise à jour des MBP avec des core i, il faudra aussi qu'il change Snow Leopard , et donc qu'il sorte 10.7.
> plusieurs raisons :
> - prise en charge des blu-ray
> ...



Snow Léopard est déjà 64 Bits et le Blueray c'est pas pour tout de suite, Steve Jobs l'a dit lui même, il attend que ça se démocratise! Et pour finir 10.7 c'est pas pour cette année.


----------



## Rezv@n (2 Mars 2010)

*


lepostier a dit:



			Toujours s attendre au pire est le meilleur moyen de ne jamais être déçu ...
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


Les MacBook Pro sortiront en Juin. Apple n'ayant pas réussi à intégrer Optimus à temps, la partie graphique sera made by intel :mouais: Ou pire, Apple ne désirant pas sacrifier la partie graphique, les MacBook Pro resteront en Core2Duo 

Une pénurie de SSD rendra cette option indisponible. Et Steve Jobs va déclarer que les écrans mats sont juste "berk" et que personne n'en veut donc ça n'existera plus 

Il faudra attendre Août pour en avoir car il y aura une rupture de stock et les écrans seront -ayons un peu d'imagination- vert. Les touches du clavier sauteront de temps en temps et vu la catastrophe que c'est devenue, les MacBook Pro seront tout simplement retirés de la vente. Il y en aura des nouveaux, sans clavier.... le MacBook Pad ! 

C'est assez pessimiste ? *


----------



## Dark Phantom (2 Mars 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Snow Léopars est déjà 64 Bits et le Blueray c'est pas pour tout de suite, Steve Jobs l'a dit lui même, il attend que ça se démocratise! Et pour finir 10.7 c'est pas pour cette année.



Pas totalement en 64 bits. Le noyau, lui, est en 32 bits.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h03 ----------

Petite info qui en dit long :

http://consomac.fr/index.php?idnews=827


----------



## David_b (2 Mars 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> Apple est dans la mouise.






Dark Phantom a dit:


> Pas totalement en 64 bits. Le noyau, lui, est en 32 bits.


Oui, mais il en a honte. Il suit même une thérapie.


----------



## Rezv@n (2 Mars 2010)

Je suis pas vraiment d'accord avec le fait qu'Apple ne peut pas sortir les MacBook Pro en mars-avril parce qu'il y a l'iPad. Apple peut très bien sortir deux produits en même temps. L'iPhone 3Gs est sorti aux même moment que les MacBook Pro. Les MacMini, la Magic Mouse, les MacBook et les iMac sont sortis au même moment.


----------



## iZiDoR (2 Mars 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Je ne suis pas convaincu d'une sortie en Avril ni même en Mai mon cher Divoli... (ja vais défendre les nioubs )
> 
> Les rumeurs planche depuis un bout de temps sur Mars. Et les sotcks de MacBook Pro s'épuisent (à la fnac d'Angers, il n'y a plus aucun model en stock)
> 
> ...



Un ordi qui dépote pour ton TFE en fin de troisième année :mouais:
Un Pentium suffirait.....



Dark Phantom a dit:


> Pas totalement en 64 bits. Le noyau, lui, est en 32 bits.



Et? 
Ca n'empêche en rien de faire tourner des applis 64...
Mais si vraiment tu veux le noyau en 64, c'est possible...

Mais 32 bites c'est déjà beaucoup...


----------



## xao85 (2 Mars 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Un ordi qui dépote pour ton TFE en fin de troisième année :mouais:
> Un Pentium suffirait.....



Si tu veux je suis en ce moment sur un G4 800Mhz qui ne gère pas 10.5 et pas Office 2008. De plus en tant qu'étudiant infirmier j'utilise régulièrement 36 Applications en même temps(Itunes, iphoto, safari, vidal, office...) Enfin je consomme du CPU et pas mal de RAM. Même si il est sur que pour faire tout ça les core2duo sont largement suffisant!


----------



## dambo (2 Mars 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Un ordi qui dépote pour ton TFE en fin de troisième année :mouais:
> Un Pentium suffirait.....



Il a pas dit en quoi consistait ce travail :mouais:
Il faut ptete faire du montage ou de la retouche (étude dans le domaine de la vidéo / photo / musique peut-être....)
Tout de suite on critique :rateau:


----------



## iZiDoR (2 Mars 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Il a pas dit en quoi consistait ce travail :mouais:
> Il faut ptete faire du montage ou de la retouche (étude dans le domaine de la vidéo / photo / musique peut-être....)
> Tout de suite on critique :rateau:



Ben un TFE en fin de 3eme année, à part des études d'infirmier je voyais pas 
Donc Pages fait très bien l'affaire...


----------



## xao85 (2 Mars 2010)

Et puis j'oubliais de préciser, il y a Starcraft 2 qui sort cette Année! :rateau:


----------



## dambo (2 Mars 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Ben un TFE en fin de 3eme année, à part des études d'infirmier je voyais pas
> Donc Pages fait très bien l'affaire...



En même temps je connais pas le terme TFE 
Mais si tu prends mon exemple, je suis en train de rédiger mon mémoire et l'année prochaine (j'espère de tout coeur), je commencerai la thèse ! Et franchement, quand tu vois l'usine à gaz qu'est devenu Word et ce que l'appli consomme quand tu as des documents assez long avec images / graphiques / tableaux (150 pages environ), il vaut mieux un bon processeur sinon .... ça plante ! Comme mon C2D 2.16 actuel, word fait bien "tourner la ptite roue multicolore"  et une fois sur deux : Paf ça plante !
Il est fort possible que ça vienne de Word ... mais je ne peux rien y faire ! A part changer de logiciel mais je ne connais rien d'aussi complet. Au passage si vous connaissez des logiciels pour rédiger des documents longs et les mettre en page, je suis preneur


----------



## iZiDoR (2 Mars 2010)

dambo a dit:


> En même temps je connais pas le terme TFE
> Mais si tu prends mon exemple, je suis en train de rédiger mon mémoire et l'année prochaine (j'espère de tout coeur), je commencerai la thèse ! Et franchement, quand tu vois l'usine à gaz qu'est devenu Word et ce que l'appli consomme quand tu as des documents assez long avec images / graphiques / tableaux (150 pages environ), il vaut mieux un bon processeur sinon .... ça plante ! Comme mon C2D 2.16 actuel, word fait bien "tourner la ptite roue multicolore"  et une fois sur deux : Paf ça plante !
> Il est fort possible que ça vienne de Word ... mais je ne peux rien y faire ! A part changer de logiciel mais je ne connais rien d'aussi complet. Au passage *si vous connaissez des logiciels pour rédiger des documents longs et les mettre en page, je suis preneur*



La réponse est dans la question 
TFE= Travail de Fin d'Etude


----------



## David_b (2 Mars 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Et franchement, quand tu vois l'usine à gaz qu'est devenu Word et ce que l'appli consomme quand tu as des documents assez long avec images / graphiques / tableaux (150 pages environ), il vaut mieux un bon processeur sinon ....


Si je puis me permettre un conseil, basé sur ma modeste expérience de Word, il vaut surtout mieux  éviter de travailler _un_ gros document dans Word, même avec un ordinateur 10 fois plus puissant, c'est jouer à la roulette russe avec 6 balles dans le barillet. 
Découpe le en plusieurs petits fichiers, par exemple un par chapitre 
Autre astuce: les images, lie-les. Ne les insères pas

Mes excuses les plus plates à la joyeuse bande de Mme Irma pour avoir fait dériver l'ombre d'un instant ce fil passionnant vers quelque chose de bassement concret


----------



## GWEN2001 (2 Mars 2010)

Pour aujourd'hui je n'y croyais pas
J'ai fait quelque pronostics il y à maintenant sans doute 50 pages
mais aujourd'hui je suis perplexe.

une seul chose pourrai guider un pronostic, le renouvellement des portables des universitaires américains, j'ai lu plusieurs fois qu'il ce produisait systématiquement entre avril et juin dernier carat.

quelqu'un peut me dire pourquoi (débute ils leurs année en juillet) pourquoi ne pas acheter un portable à la fin des vacances

si apple ne veux pas louper le lancement des ipad, je pense qu'il ne voudra pas louper un remplacement de portable.

si seulement ça pouvait être avant fin juin pour bénéficier des 100 euros de reprise en plus de la remise via bon KADéO à la FNAC ou chez Surcouf.


----------



## iZiDoR (2 Mars 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Mes excuses les plus plates à la joyeuse bande de Mme Irma pour avoir fait dériver l'ombre d'un instant ce fil passionnant vers quelque chose de bassement concret



C'est inexcusable, tu t'rend pas compte


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir,

Pour répondre à la recherche de Dambo d'un logiciel conçu pour rédiger de longs textes complexes, il y a Scrivener. Il a des fonctions d'organisation de l'information qui sont intéressantes. On peut aussi tester Mellel, ou Nisus Writer Pro, qui sont plus classiques dans leur fonctionnement.


----------



## David_b (2 Mars 2010)

Cratès a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Pour répondre à la recherche de Dambo d'un logiciel conçu pour rédiger de longs texte complexes, il y a Scrivener. Il a des fonctions d'organisation de l'information qui sont intéressantes. On peut aussi tester Mellel, ou Nisus Writer Pro, qui sont plus classiques dans leur fonctionnement.



S'il faut gérer des images/tableaux en vrac, Scrivener est à la ramasse (et dieu sait que je l'aime, hein)


----------



## divoli (2 Mars 2010)

GWEN2001 a dit:


> quelqu'un peut me dire pourquoi (débute ils leurs année en juillet) pourquoi ne pas acheter un portable à la fin des vacances



La rentrée universitaire aux USA s'effectue fin août. Les Universités et étudiants renouvellent donc leur matériel informatique durant le deuxième trimestre (généralement vers mai-juin), qui est donc une période faste pour Apple, notamment concernant les ventes de portables.

Il me parait évident qu'Apple ne va pas leur proposer une révision qui date de juin 2009, raison pour laquelle il  y a 99,9 % de probabilité que de nouveaux MBP apparaissent d'ici à la fin juin. Et encore, fin juin c'est limite trop tard (après ce sont les vacances), je vois une sortie en mai ou début juin (voire fin avril). Il est aussi possible que les nouveaux MBP apparaissent plus tôt, mais je n'y crois pas, non seulement à cause de l'iPad, mais aussi parce que les nouveaux MBP ne sont peut-être pas totalement au point (c'est possible, la situation est loin d'être claire).


----------



## yul_!!! (2 Mars 2010)

Je me souviens d' un document sur macrumours qui montrait une feuille de prévision de stock d' un grand magasin multimédia pour le 16 Mars... Les MBP ne sortiront pas en juin... Arrêtez d' être stupide... Les Mac Pro sont déjà depassé et Apple ne va pas laisser une autre gamme dans le même cas.


----------



## guigui_41 (2 Mars 2010)

Si le 16 mars y'a rien; j'achete le mien de toute facon !!


----------



## Tox (2 Mars 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> [Encart perso] étant donné que je pratique beaucoup photoshop / Indesign + du matériel gourmand en RAM (scanner, etc), je préfère acheter un MBP aux "normes" en vigueur dans les deux prochaines années, c'est à dire ce qui doit /devrait sortir sous peu...



Mais si tu relis un peu les différentes news, il faut admettre que la prochaine plate-forme se présente de manière assez floue : quid de l'USB 3, du FW, de la partie graphique, de la HD ? Pour moi, 2010 ressemble beaucoup à 2006 (avec sa succession Core Duo -> Core 2 Duo).

C'est pour cette raison que la fébrilité autour des MBP 2010 me paraît bien excessive.


----------



## divoli (2 Mars 2010)

Il est à plusieurs reprises arrivé que des modèles de Mac ne soient pas renouvelés durant presque un an, voire même durant presque deux ans comme le MacMini...


----------



## Tox (2 Mars 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Oui.
> 1° je change de machine tous les deux ans.
> 2° je prends la moins chère, parce que tout ça vieillit assez vite, et parce qu'un peu plus tard, tout ce qui était sur une machine chère se trouve sur la machine la moins chère (ex : superdrive, capacité disque, écran LED, unibody...)
> 3° En conséquence, je ne prends pas d'Apple Care.


 Depuis 2004, j'applique ces trois points avec grande satisfaction 

Par contre, lors d'un premier essai entrée de gamme (iBook G4 800), j'ai renvoyé la machine qui n'était pas assez réactive. Sur les générations suivantes, le problème ne s'est plus posé.


----------



## yul_!!! (2 Mars 2010)

Oui j en doute pas qu il y a 10 ans les MBP étaient renouvelés tous les 10 ans mais en 2010 c est impossible. Faut réfléchir à un moment donné. Les nouveaux processeurs Intel sont déjà sortis depuis un moment.  Apple ne peut se permettre de nos jours de sortir une nouvelle gamme tous les ans ou alors ils ont un "Divoli" comme responsable commerciale.  Si les MBP sont en retard c est uniquement parcequ Apple et Intel sont en froid en ce moment du fait du chipset Nvidia intégrés aux derniers portable.   L Ipad n a rien a voir avec ces retards car oui Apple a plusieurs services commerciaux (le service ipad est différent de celui des MBP)


----------



## HAL-9000 (2 Mars 2010)

yul! mais tagle un peu... :hein:

T'es dans les petits papiers d'Intel et d'Apple pour savoir ce qui se passe entre eux ?

Chut va... :sleep:


Ca va dégénérer je le sens, je le sens...


----------



## David_b (2 Mars 2010)

yul !!! a dit:


> Faut réfléchir à un moment donné.


Vade retro !


> Apple ne peut se permettre de nos jours de sortir une nouvelle gamme tous les ans ou alors ils ont un "Divoli" comme responsable commerciale.


Ou tout simplement il suffit que les ventes soient toujours assez bonnes pour que Apple puisse mettre en attente les MBP et se consacrer à d'autres choses...

Apple s'en cogne un peu qu'une poignée d'obsédés du Ghz trépignent d'impatience, ce qu'elle voit ce sont les chiffres des ventes de portables Mac. Et ça va, elle court pas à la ruine, pas tout de suite: les machines partent comme des petits pains.

+1 aux remarques de Tox


----------



## yul_!!! (2 Mars 2010)

Et vous vous y êtes ? Je suis juste l actualité macg et macrumours... Je spécule pas depuis 3665 posts j attends en me marrant en voyant vos posts


----------



## dambo (2 Mars 2010)

yul !!! a dit:


> Je me souviens d' un document sur macrumours qui montrait une feuille de prévision de stock d' un grand magasin multimédia pour le 16 Mars... Les MBP ne sortiront pas en juin... Arrêtez d' être stupide... Les Mac Pro sont déjà depassé et Apple ne va pas laisser une autre gamme dans le même cas.


Je suis bien d'accord 


			
				divoli a dit:
			
		

> Il est à plusieurs reprises arrivé que des modèles de Mac ne soient pas renouvelés durant presque un an, voire même durant presque deux ans comme le MacMini...


C'est tout à fait vrai 

On fait comme à l'école des fans : tout le monde il a gagné, tout le monde il est trop beau 


J'espère pour le 16 mars, mais les dires de divoli sont loin d'être dénués de sens.
De toutes façons nous verrons bien, encore deux petites semaines à attendre et nous saurons si le cru 2010 sera de mars ou de fin avril/mai/début juin 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h22 ----------




David_b a dit:


> S'il faut gérer des images/tableaux en vrac, Scrivener est à la ramasse (et dieu sait que je l'aime, hein)


Merci David, Merci crates 
Si thèse il y a (je croise les doigts), je pense opter pour mellel ! Je viens de regarder ça et ça me semble être l'outil idéal 
Mais nous verrons ça pour la rentrée prochaine, revenons au sujet principal


----------



## divoli (2 Mars 2010)

Je ne parle pas des portables d'il y a dix ans, mais par exemple des iMac qui n'ont pas été renouvelés entre avril 2008 et mars 2009, et des Mac Mini qui n'ont pas été renouvelés entre aout 2007 et mars 2009. Certains disaient à l'époque tout autant que c'était impossible.

Apple sort ses révisions à un moment qui à ELLE lui apparait le plus opportun, elle se fiche complètement de l'avis de _yul !!!_ et de _divoli_. 

De toute façon, elle sait très bien qu'elle a une clientèle captive pour ce genre de produit, la prochaine révsion aura, tout comme la précédente, du succès. Elle n'a aucune raison de se dépêcher, elle se donne des priorités.

Pour le reste, je me suis déjà exprimé à ce sujet, je ne vais pas répéter. Mais il est effectivement possible que les problèmes avec Intel soit une raison supplémentaire de ce retard, MBP qui auraient dû "en toute logique" (je met bien des guillemets) sortir début février. Il nous manque beaucoup d'éléments pour savoir réellement ce qui se passe.


----------



## HAL-9000 (2 Mars 2010)

yul !!! a dit:


> Et vous vous y êtes ? Je suis juste l actualité macg et macrumours... Je spécule pas depuis 3665 posts j attends en me marrant en voyant vos posts



tutututu... on * se tutoie* ici...

Ca me démange, mais ça me démange vous ne pouvez pas savoir...


----------



## dambo (2 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Je ne parle pas des portables d'il y a dix ans, mais par exemple des iMac qui n'ont pas été renouvelés entre avril 2008 et mars 2008, et des Mac Mini qui n'ont pas été renouvelés entre aout 2007 et mars 2009. Certains disaient à l'époque tout autant que c'était impossible.
> 
> Apple sort ses révisions à un moment qui à ELLE lui apparait le plus opportun, elle se fiche complètement de l'avis de _yul !!!_ et de _divoli_.
> 
> ...



Arrête un peu de répéter tout le temps la même chose tu vas finir par te faire une luxation des doigts 

Par contre, Apple se fiche t-elle véritablement de l'avis de divoli ? Je n'en suis pas si sûr ! Elle suit très probablement les top posters des forums français ! Ainsi, si les MBP sortent le 4 mai, nous te considérerons tous comme le responsable de ce retard 





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h31 ----------




HAL-9000 a dit:


> tutututu... on * se tutoie* ici...
> 
> Ca me démange, mais ça me démange vous ne pouvez pas savoir...


HAL, quand il y a plusieurs personnes on dit VOUS


----------



## divoli (2 Mars 2010)

dambo a dit:


> De toutes façons nous verrons bien, encore deux petites semaines à attendre et nous saurons si le cru 2010 sera de mars ou de fin avril/mai/début juin


Tu vas encore te prendre une déculottée. Mais bon, depuis trois mois, tu dois avoir les fesses bien rouge.


----------



## greystoke (2 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> tutututu... on *se tutoie* ici...
> 
> Ca me démange, mais ça me démange vous ne pouvez pas savoir...


 


vas y gratte la pupuce . . .


----------



## divoli (2 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Ca me démange, mais ça me démange vous ne pouvez pas savoir...


Tu as encore trainé avec la grosse Monique. 

Demande à Xao85, il doit y avoir un truc dans l'armoire à pharmacie.


----------



## HAL-9000 (2 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Tu as encore trainé avec la grosse Monique.
> 
> Demande à Xao85, il doit y avoir un truc dans l'armoire à pharmacie.



Ah non, moi c'était BOB...


----------



## divoli (2 Mars 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Elle suit très probablement les top posters des forums français !



Un petit rappel du top 3 des posteurs sur ce topic:
1) Dambo: 324 posts,
2) Daphone: 284 posts,
3) Pumauer: 265 posts.


----------



## HAL-9000 (2 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Un petit rappel du top 3 des posteurs sur ce topic:
> 1) Dambo: 324 posts,
> 2) Daphone: 284 posts,
> 3) Pumauer: 265 posts.



Aller Daphone, encore un p'tit effort... me déçoit pas.


----------



## pumauer (2 Mars 2010)

Dambo maillot jaune.
Le vainqueur gagne...un nouveau MBP!


----------



## HAL-9000 (2 Mars 2010)

Un certain Ludovic Toinel se cache parmi nous...


----------



## Kinesam (2 Mars 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Dambo maillot jaune.
> Le vainqueur gagne...un nouveau MBP!



Dis pas ça! Il y a déjà assez de flood comme ça


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2010)

En même temps .... 

Pourquoi vous êtes pas impatient que les logiciels que vous utilisez soit tous en 64 bits ? Histoire de profiter pour la plupart de votre C2D du moment.


----------



## loudovitch (2 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Un certain Ludovic Toinel se cache parmi nous...


euuuuh ben c'est pas moi! Mais c'est pas loin...


----------



## Dark Phantom (2 Mars 2010)

Vous êtes tous hyper cool.


----------



## shenrone (2 Mars 2010)

C'est vraiment nimps ici, semaine après semaine...
Celui qui me stressait le plus au tout début et le seul qui donne un semblant d'intérêt a ce fil...


...il se reconnaitra


----------



## HAL-9000 (2 Mars 2010)

Mais t'es toujours pas au lit toi ? 
Tu vas te faire gronder...


----------



## Dark Phantom (2 Mars 2010)

Apple fabrique les meilleurs portables, les plus beaux, mais les plus obsolètes.
Le core 2 duo suffit amplement pour mac OS X (encore que le dernier...), mais Apple devrait courir avec les autres derrière les core i. 
Apple aime se démarquer. Si Apple prend les core i, ce sera forcément avec un truc en plus que les autres. Si c'est optimus, ce sera aussi avec une carte graphique spéciale pour Apple. Un truc qui se la pète, qui soit écolo (faut continuer à flatter les consommateurs bobos), et qui se distingue...


----------



## shenrone (2 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Mais t'es toujours pas au lit toi ?
> Tu vas te faire gronder...


T'inquiète pas j'ai la permission de minuit


----------



## dambo (3 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Tu vas encore te prendre une déculottée. Mais bon, depuis trois mois, tu dois avoir les fesses bien rouge.



Qui c'est ? C'est ptete pour ça que je fais des fausses prédictions !

j'aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h57 ----------




pumauer a dit:


> Dambo maillot jaune.
> Le vainqueur gagne...un nouveau MBP!



De quoi me remotiver 
Je vais prendre un peu d'avance, j'avais perdu ces derniers jours à cause de Mobile Me qui m'embêtait mais là c'est reparti à fond, je vais pouvoir donner des bons coups de pédales et atteindre les 400 posts avant la sortie des MBP :love:


----------



## divoli (3 Mars 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Qui c'est ? C'est ptete pour ça que je fais des fausses prédictions !
> 
> j'aime



En situation avec Daphone, vous vous repassez le fouet...


----------



## dambo (3 Mars 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> (faut continuer à flatter les consommateurs bobos)


C'est à cause d'eux si c'est chère les Mac 

Faisons leur bobo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h12 ----------




divoli a dit:


> En situation avec Daphone, vous vous repassez le fouet...


Vivement la sortie des MBP parce que en attendant je peux plus m'asseoir !





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h18 ----------

Comme quoi on se préoccupait déjà des MBP en décembre : http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/maj-macbook-pro-en-janvier-2010-a-291065.html


----------



## HAL-9000 (3 Mars 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Comme quoi on se préoccupait déjà des MBP en décembre : http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/maj-macbook-pro-en-janvier-2010-a-291065.html



Comme quoi y'a pas de saisons pour s'astiquer le manche... 

 


Bonne nuit


----------



## divoli (3 Mars 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Comme quoi on se préoccupait déjà des MBP en décembre : http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/maj-macbook-pro-en-janvier-2010-a-291065.html



Et ce topic sur lequel on s'exprime, il date de quand, banane ?


----------



## dambo (3 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Et ce topic sur lequel on s'exprime, il date de quand, banane ?



Qui t'appelle banane ? banane ! 

Mouhaha tu l'as fait exprès la replique de retour vers le futur ou ... pur hasard ? :rateau:



---

Effectivement on en parle depuis pas mal de temps, mais je ne vois plus défiler les mois ... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h33 ----------




HAL-9000 a dit:


> Comme quoi y'a pas de saisons pour s'astiquer le manche...







C'est pas moi qui l'ai dit ...


----------



## divoli (3 Mars 2010)

Ah ! Tu as trouvé un nouvel avatar pour HAL-9000.


----------



## tazevil666 (3 Mars 2010)

une seule chose a dire : MOUHAHAHAHAHAHAHA !!!!

bon bah ... mardi prochain c'est çà ???? 

bon moi je crois que je vais me le prendre ce MBP... commence à en avoir besoin plus que sérieusement ! Et vu qu'on à pas le moindre indice, ni la moindre petite rumeur valable (hein les copains ??? y se reconnaitront, et leurs pseudo commence à tous par un "D" ... lol)

quelqu'un vends un 13" en parfait état et à bas prix ???  (2,53 de préférence)

Edit : un MB PRO 13" hein  pas l'autre truc blanc qui ressemble a un ordi fabriqué par VTECH 


(sinon la SLS de chez AMG .... whaouuuuuuu)


----------



## daphone (3 Mars 2010)

dambo a dit:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahah ! Dambo est là pour mettre l'ambiance 

Madame Irma est en veille, désolé mais pas de prédictions en ce moment pour ma part.
De toute manière, avec Divoli, tout est plié 

Sinon, je voulais préciser qu'il n'y que HAL qui a cette capacité de faire deux choses à la fois.








Un big UP pour lui !


----------



## Kinesam (3 Mars 2010)

Vous vous etes bien amusé les gars hier soir 
Entre se fouetter, et se masturber les uns les autres... 
:rateau:

Bon, c'est quasi certain, l'iPad c'est pour le vendredi 26 Mars !

http://www.macrumors.com/2010/03/02/apple-ipad-to-go-on-sale-friday-march-26th/


> http://www.macrumors.com/2010/03/02/apple-ipad-to-go-on-sale-friday-march-26th/



En gros, sortie des MBP 2010 le 16 Mars cela pourrait coller 
Mais pour le 23 je pense pas...et après on arrive déja en avril !


----------



## Fil de Brume (3 Mars 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> Pas totalement en 64 bits. Le noyau, lui, est en 32 bits.



Ah bon ? Il me semblait qu'il était possible de lancer SL en 64 bits total...



David_b a dit:


> Si je puis me permettre un conseil, basé sur ma modeste expérience de Word, il vaut surtout mieux  éviter de travailler _un_ gros document dans Word, même avec un ordinateur 10 fois plus puissant, c'est jouer à la roulette russe avec 6 balles dans le barillet.
> Découpe le en plusieurs petits fichiers, par exemple un par chapitre
> Autre astuce: les images, lie-les. Ne les insères pas



C'est ce que fait openoffice je crois. Mais l'inconvénient de ce système c'est que ça devient plus galère quand tu dois déplacer ou transporter le fichier ailleurs, il faut transporter les images avec, et tu risques d'avoir à les lier à nouveau si le chemin change...

Mais c'est vrai que Word ça devient une vrai usine à gaz. Au boulot on en a qui font des tableaux de 50 pages sous Word, avec que du texte dedans... ben à mettre en page c'est super galère ^^


----------



## Dark Phantom (3 Mars 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> C'est ce que fait openoffice je crois. Mais l'inconvénient de ce système c'est que ça devient plus galère quand tu dois déplacer ou transporter le fichier ailleurs, il faut transporter les images avec, et tu risques d'avoir à les lier à nouveau si le chemin change...
> 
> Mais c'est vrai que Word ça devient une vrai usine à gaz. Au boulot on en a qui font des tableaux de 50 pages sous Word, avec que du texte dedans... ben à mettre en page c'est super galère ^^



Dans ces cas-là, il serait peut être bien de passer à InDesign.


----------



## bertrogne (3 Mars 2010)

Désolé de poser cette question, mais avec 3700 messages sur ce sujet, c'est un peu difficile d'avoir les informations. 

Je voudrais savoir ce qu'on sait aujourd'hui des prochains MacBook Pro : processeur, prix, date de lancement, etc...

Si quelqu'un pouvait faire un petit résumé je pense que ça aiderai pas mal de gens. ^^

Merci


----------



## Dark Phantom (3 Mars 2010)

S'il y a 3700 messages de spéculations, c'est bien qu'on n'en sait rien. When you have a problem, think think think


----------



## Paradise (3 Mars 2010)

bertrogne a dit:


> Je voudrais savoir ce qu'on sait aujourd'hui des prochains MacBook Pro : processeur, prix, date de lancement, etc...
> Merci



Officiellement rien   -  Officieusement rien 

Dans tous les cas le stock de MBP baisse donc une mise à jour est probablement sur les rails dans un avenir + ou - proche. En gros le Wait & See est , comme toujours, l'attitude à garder...

C'est franchement rare qu'un postaflood reste open aussi longtemps...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (3 Mars 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> ça me fait rire comment tu te permets de parler au nom d'Apple...



Tu as raison, je pense que Steve va tomber aujourd'hui même sur ce sujet fabuleux et que devant tout votre désarroi, va faire en sotre que les nouveau MBP sortent dès demain.


----------



## tsss (3 Mars 2010)

Paradise a dit:


> Officiellement rien   -  Officieusement rien



Je crois que l'écran sera plat .


:rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (3 Mars 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5411483 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison, je pense que Steve va tomber aujourd'hui même sur ce sujet fabuleux et que devant tout votre désarroi, va faire en sotre que les nouveau MBP sortent dès demain.



Nan, Steve m'a dit _après-demain_


----------



## David_b (3 Mars 2010)

bertrogne a dit:


> Désolé de poser cette question, mais avec 3700 messages sur ce sujet, c'est un peu difficile d'avoir les informations.


Je comprends


> Je voudrais savoir ce qu'on sait aujourd'hui des prochains MacBook Pro : processeur,


Octo-coeur 6 cylindres.


> prix,


1432 euros, TTC



> date de lancement,


Mmmm, attend... 5, 4, 3, 2, 1 Vite fonce le Store vient d'être mis à jour.


> Si quelqu'un pouvait faire un petit résumé je pense que ça aiderai pas mal de gens. ^^


J'aime rendre service.



> Merci


De rien, voir ma dernière réponse.


Y en a, je te jure... :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (3 Mars 2010)

tsss a dit:


> Je crois que l'écran sera plat .



/mode "je remets des brouzoufs dans le bouzin" :

Mat ou brillant l'écran plat ?


----------



## Fil de Brume (3 Mars 2010)

C'est pas gentil de lui répondre ça 
Et je comprend qu'il n'ai pas envie de se taper les... 180 pages ? ^^

Bref en fait pour les MBP à venir, on ne connaît ni la date de lancement, ni ce qu'ils auront dans le ventre. On ne sait pas s'ils auront une CG dédiée, comme la technologie Optimus, ou une CG intégrée intel.

Bref on ne sait pas grand chose ^^


----------



## David_b (3 Mars 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> /mode "je remets des brouzoufs dans le bouzin" :
> 
> Mat ou brillant l'écran plat ?



Ca changera d'une ligne de pixels à l'autre. C'est la solution qu'à trouvée Jobs pour satisfaire tout le monde :rateau: ;-)


----------



## tsss (3 Mars 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Ca changera d'une ligne de pixels à l'autre. C'est la solution qu'à trouvée Jobs pour satisfaire tout le monde :rateau: ;-)



j'espère qu'on aura l'option payante de choisir quelle ligne de pixels sera brillante ou mat .
:love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h10 ----------




gKatarn a dit:


> /mode "je remets des brouzoufs dans le bouzin" :
> 
> Mat ou brillant l'écran plat ?




moitié/moitié c'est une autre façon de mettre tout le monde d'accord !


----------



## kerflous (3 Mars 2010)

bertrogne a dit:


> Je voudrais savoir ce qu'on sait aujourd'hui des prochains MacBook Pro : processeur, prix, date de lancement, etc...
> 
> Si quelqu'un pouvait faire un petit résumé je pense que ça aiderai pas mal de gens. ^^
> 
> Merci



aucun résumé à faire étant donné que tout n'est que spéculations. rien d'officiel.
Si t'es pressé, prends l'actuel, ou pour le même prix prend toi une bête de course pour patienter...


----------



## zosodesbois (3 Mars 2010)

Franchement moi je comprend sa démarche... le mec il pose une question sur un FORUM (d'entraide) et il se fait pourrir avec des blagues pas drôles et des commentaires foireux... Vous devriez plutôt commencer à créer un sujet "Problème sur les nouveaux MBP" parce que là tout ce que je vois c'est une belle brochette de bozo qui vont se ruer sur des des nouveaux modèles avec une bonne moitié d'entre eux qui vont revenir sur le forum en chialant dès le lendemain en demandant (oh comme c'est bizzard) de l'aide parce que "ouin maman mon ordi il marche pô".


----------



## iZiDoR (3 Mars 2010)

zosodesbois a dit:


> Franchement moi je comprend sa démarche... le mec il pose une question sur un FORUM (d'entraide) et il se fait pourrir avec des blagues pas drôles et des commentaires foireux... Vous devriez plutôt commencer à créer un sujet "Problème sur les nouveaux MBP" parce que là tout ce que je vois c'est une belle brochette de bozo qui vont se ruer sur des des nouveaux modèles avec une bonne moitié d'entre eux qui vont revenir sur le forum en chialant dès le lendemain en demandant (oh comme c'est bizzard) de l'aide parce que "ouin maman mon ordi il marche pô".



C'était touchant...

Bozo, zoso... t'aime bien les O toi...


----------



## Jol666 (3 Mars 2010)

zosodesbois a dit:


> Franchement moi je comprend sa démarche... le mec il pose une question sur un FORUM (d'entraide) et il se fait pourrir avec des blagues pas drôles et des commentaires foireux...


Ouais, mais tu peux pas comprendre, le mec c'est qu'un nioub, il a pas ses 5000 posts de flood au compteur, il peut pas parler d' Apple ni intervenir sur le forum comme ça quoi...


----------



## Dark Phantom (3 Mars 2010)

flblblbl


----------



## David_b (3 Mars 2010)

zosodesbois a dit:


> Franchement moi je comprend sa démarche... le mec il pose une question sur un FORUM (*d'entraide*)


_D'entraide_, pas de prédiction astrologique...
Personne ne sait rien... et le fil tourne en rond autour de ce rien. Que dire d'autre ?

Ce genre de question est une invitation à se faire (gentiment) chambrer. Après, si tu veux lui résumer ce que tu "sais", vas-y...


----------



## tsss (3 Mars 2010)

zosodesbois a dit:


> Franchement moi je comprend sa démarche... le mec il pose une question sur un FORUM (d'entraide) et il se fait pourrir avec des blagues pas drôles et des commentaires foireux&#8230;



Oué, bha tu veux qu'on lui réponde quoi &#8230;. 
Et si tu n'as toujours pas compris que ce sujet est à lui seul une grosse blague (pour beaucoup), c'est bien dommage !
Chacun son humour  vilain râleur 



zosodesbois a dit:


> Vous devriez plutôt commencer à créer un sujet "Problème sur les nouveaux MBP" &#8230;....



V'là la rumeur 2, soit patient et ne t'en fait pas ce topic sera créée en double, en triple comme pour chaque rev. A (cf. l'imac 27").

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h58 ----------




Dark Phantom a dit:


> flblblbl



+1


----------



## HAL-9000 (3 Mars 2010)

Il fait froid tiens ce matin sur Paris...


----------



## tsss (3 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Il fait froid tiens ce matin sur Paris...



A Lyon aussi .


----------



## loudovitch (3 Mars 2010)

tsss a dit:


> A Lyon aussi .


A Bordeaux ça va...


----------



## zosodesbois (3 Mars 2010)

David_b a dit:


> _D'entraide_, pas de prédiction astrologique...
> Personne ne sait rien... et le fil tourne en rond autour de ce rien. Que dire d'autre ?
> 
> Ce genre de question est une invitation à se faire (gentiment) chambrer. Après, si tu veux lui résumer ce que tu "sais", vas-y...



En faite ce message t'était en grande partie dédié... peut être qu'en voyant 180 pages sur ce sujet il s'est dit que des éléments avaient fait surface, que certains membres savait quelques chose sur ces nouveaux modèles, qu'on savait quelles seraient les connectiques... Je ne prétend pas avoir la science infuse, mais je n'ai jamais trouvé très cool le fait d'envoyer balader quelqu'un qui pose une question... et qui cherche de l'aide. De plus, il me semble qu'il est resté assez poli et qu'il n'a pas été trop insistant dans ses questions...

Sur ce forum on trouve une super aide de la part de certain membres, mais de temps en temps on se fait envoyer chier par des mecs qui ne laissent pas leur chance à ceux qui ne s'y connaissent pas. Voilà loin de moi l'idée de faire mon Robin des bois mais je trouve ta réaction TYPIQUEMENT française... et assez hautaine.


----------



## HAL-9000 (3 Mars 2010)

Oh l'autre hé, il l'a traité de français...
La honte...

Mais sauras-tu trouver à quelle catégorie de français appartient-il ?
 O le beauf'
 O le bobo
 O le bling' bling'
 O de souche

* attention, plusieurs réponses sont possibles....


----------



## zosodesbois (3 Mars 2010)

Le Francais Francais     !!!! 
C'est fou comme un avatar peut calmer l'ambiance ^^


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2010)

personne ne sait
et pas sur qu Apple sache quelque chose
a mon avis leur priorite s appelle IPAD 
impossible de gerer en quelques jours MacBookAir MacBookPro IPHONE 4  IPAD..sans compter
ILIFE et IWORK 10
on n a l impression que plus aucun Mac ne marche tellement les gens sont impatients de changer leurs matos...


----------



## kerflous (3 Mars 2010)

zosodesbois a dit:


> qui vont se ruer sur des des nouveaux modèles avec une bonne moitié d'entre eux qui vont revenir sur le forum en chialant dès le lendemain en demandant (oh comme c'est bizzard) de l'aide parce que "ouin maman mon ordi il marche pô".



Mais arrêtez, moi j'ai l'impression que j'économise un mois de salaire pour acheter une bouse en aluminium


----------



## David_b (3 Mars 2010)

zosodesbois a dit:


> En faite ce message t'était en grande partie dédié...


Tu vas me faire rougir


> Sur ce forum on trouve une super aide de la part de certain membres, mais de temps en temps on se fait envoyer chier par des mecs qui ne laissent pas leur chance à ceux qui ne s'y connaissent pas.


T'as pensé un instant à regarder le genre de messages que je poste dans les différents forum avant de jouer à l'apprenti moraliste ?



> je trouve ta réaction TYPIQUEMENT française... et assez hautaine.


Je suppose que la tienne sera donc typique d'une réaction d'un pauvre type plein d'a priori... Vu que je ne suis pas français ;-)

Tssss (non pas toi, _Tssss_)... va ranger ta chambre.


----------



## kerflous (3 Mars 2010)

Oui Belge, à des années lumières niveau culture:love:


----------



## David_b (3 Mars 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> Oui Belge, à des années lumières niveau culture:love:



A des années lumière... vers le bas, alors  

:love: la France et même--Mon Steve j'ai honte de l'avouer--les français ! 

Oui, c'est pas une légende, il y a réellement quelqu'un qui vous aime bande d'hautains mangeurs de grenouilles !


----------



## Dark Phantom (3 Mars 2010)

La France est un pays d'imbéciles, un pays qui fonctionne par clans. 
Pas des communautés, mais des "clans".


----------



## Kinesam (3 Mars 2010)

David_b a dit:


> A des années lumière... vers le bas, alors
> 
> :love: la France et même--Mon Steve j'ai honte de l'avouer--les français !
> 
> Oui, c'est pas une légende, il y a réellement quelqu'un qui vous aime bande d'hautains mangeurs de grenouilles !



Je lis votre petite discussion depuis tout à l'heure mais là jdois réagir! 
De tous les clichés que je déteste celui sur les français mangeur de grenouille par dessus tout 
Et en passant: j'adore les frites belges


----------



## zosodesbois (3 Mars 2010)

Tssss (non pas toi a dit:
			
		

> Tssss[/I])... va ranger ta chambre.



Putain tu m'as tué là... J'abandonne, ton argumentation est dantesque.


----------



## whisper33 (3 Mars 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> Vous êtes tous hyper cool.


merci !


----------



## David_b (3 Mars 2010)

zosodesbois a dit:


> Putain tu m'as tué là...


Edit: de fausses promesses, pour pas changer...


> J'abandonne, ton argumentation est dantesque.


Une question con (venant de moi, ça ne devrait pas t'étonner j'imagine) : une "argumentation dantesque" c'est quoi ? Une argumentation qui tourne en rond ? Ou une qui donne chaud plus on avance ?

Je demande, c'est tout...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> La France est un pays d'imbéciles, un pays qui fonctionne par clans.
> Pas des communautés, mais des "*clans*".


Normal ... nous sommes des Celtes au départ (avant l'invasion romaine et la "pacification" gallo-romaine).

A+


----------



## greystoke (3 Mars 2010)

Scuden a dit:


> Normal ... nous sommes des Celtes au départ (avant l'invasion romaine et la "pacification" gallo-romaine).
> 
> A+


   t'as calmé tout le monde ! ! 

+ d'une heure sans post !!!!


----------



## taz_60 (3 Mars 2010)

Ouais enfin le licencié en histoire a envie de te dire que c'était il y a deux millénaire. On ne peut comparer Gaulois et français. C'est ridicule.

Les français sont des cons râleurs et hautains, alors enchaînons: les noirs sont fainéants, les chinois sont sournois, les maghrébins voleurs... Le racisme naît d'anachronismes, de légendes et d'ethnocentrisme culturel.

Dans l'Histoire se trouve la sagesse... Encore faut-il qu'on continu de l'enseigner aux lycéens (et d'une autre manière que celle d'aujourd'hui...).

Bon finissons-en avant que ça ne devienne nauséabond. Revenons à des question plus pregnantes: Va-t-on enfin nous proposer une option anti-reflet plus esthétique que ce cadre argenté qui nous fait revenir 3 ans en arrière? L'autonomie va-t-elle progresser? Quelles solutions graphiques Apple a-t-elle sous la main pour utiliser Optimus et se passer du GMAHD? Et surtout, surtout, quand est-ce qu'on mange?


----------



## pumauer (3 Mars 2010)

taz_60 a dit:


> Ouais enfin le licencié en histoire a envie de te dire que c'était il y a deux millénaire. On ne peut comparer Gaulois et français. C'est ridicule.
> 
> Les français sont des cons râleurs et hautains, alors enchaînons: les noirs sont fainéants, les chinois sont sournois, les maghrébins voleurs... Le racisme naît d'anachronismes, de légendes et d'ethnocentrisme culturel.
> 
> ...



Très bonne question. Les fameuses dalles brillantes.  L'option, pourquoi pas. Elle existe déjà sur les 15", je crois. Le plus simple serait d'arrêter de proposer des dalles brillantes, ce qui est à mon avis une hérésie complète. J'ai renoncé à comprendre. 
Sinon, pour le reste, c'est l'espèce qui pose problème. Vive les robots! Y en a marre de ces salades humaines! Des millénaires qu'on nous pompe l'air avec ces salades. Je ne développerai pas plus.


----------



## taz_60 (3 Mars 2010)

Oui l'option est dispo sur les 15 et les 17". Le problème, c'est que c'est cher et moche.


----------



## tsss (3 Mars 2010)

taz_60 a dit:


> Oui l'option est dispo sur les 15 et les 17". Le problème, c'est que c'est cher et moche.



Moche, moche  je le trouve très bien, très beau mon mbp avec son écran mat. Les gouts les couleurs hein !

Après c'est très dommage que ce soit une option _payante_.


----------



## Dementia (3 Mars 2010)

Ben tout dépend de l'utilisation et puis du gout de chacun.  Moi perso je trouve qu'une dalle brillante est plus esthétique, aussi bien quand on navigue sur le net ou pour des jeux, ou pour voir des photos. Mais bon mon utilisation est avant tout pour le loisir.  Après si c'est pour bosser, ben je comprends tout à fait qu'une dalle brillante puis être gênante. Taper des lettres ou bosser avec un gros reflet sur l'écran, c'est désagréable. Mais je trouve qu'une dalle mat n'est pas jolie et agréable quand on regarde des photos. On a une impression de nettetié superieur avec une dalle brillante, ce n'est que mon point de vue. Le powerbook avait une dalle brillante j'aurais adoré , je ne sais pas si ca se faisait.    
Au passage, toujours rien cette semaine c'est lourd!!! . Mais bon on est en mars maintenant, encore 2 ptits mois à attendre en gros et on les aura .
Prions mes amis


----------



## dambo (3 Mars 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Je lis votre petite discussion depuis tout à l'heure mais là jdois réagir!
> De tous les clichés que je déteste celui sur les français mangeur de grenouille par dessus tout
> Et en passant: j'adore les frites belges


Moi j'adore les grenouilles 



Scuden a dit:


> Normal ... nous sommes des Celtes au départ (avant l'invasion romaine et la "pacification" gallo-romaine).
> 
> A+


Ouep ! 
Moi je suis breton, et en bretagne on est bien conscient de ça 
En plus il y a pas eu d'invasion chez nous grâce à Asterix ! 



taz_60 a dit:


> Oui l'option est dispo sur les 15 et les 17". Le problème, c'est que c'est cher et moche.


L'esthétique ... c'est toujours subjectif !
Pour ma part je suis d'accord avec toi ... c'est moyennement beau ! et surtout chère.
Si la charnière changeait de couleur, le clavier également (pour retrouver un peu les mêmes couleurs que l'ancien MBP), je pense que je pencherai pour une dalle mat 
Mais dans l'état, le modèle mat fait "mal fini" !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h29 ----------




Dementia a dit:


> Ben tout dépend de l'utilisation et puis du gout de chacun.  Moi perso je trouve qu'une dalle brillante est plus esthétique, aussi bien quand on navigue sur le net ou pour des jeux, ou pour voir des photos. Mais bon mon utilisation est avant tout pour le loisir.  Après si c'est pour bosser, ben je comprends tout à fait qu'une dalle brillante puis être gênante. Taper des lettres ou bosser avec un gros reflet sur l'écran, c'est désagréable. Mais je trouve qu'une dalle mat n'est pas jolie et agréable quand on regarde des photos. On a une impression de nettetié superieur avec une dalle brillante, ce n'est que mon point de vue. Le powerbook avait une dalle brillante j'aurais adoré , je ne sais pas si ca se faisait.
> Au passage, toujours rien cette semaine c'est lourd!!! . Mais bon on est en mars maintenant, encore 2 ptits mois à attendre en gros et on les aura .
> Prions mes amis




Je trouve aussi qu'on a une impression de netteté plus importante sur les dalles brillantes !
Dans les faits il n'en est rien, je pense que cela vient du contraste, plus important (du moins on en a l'impression) lorsque l'écran est glossy ! Ca renforce l'aspect "profond" et le piqué !
Pour une utilisation loisir, la dalle brillante est en effet à privilégier. 

Moi j'aurai une utilisation 80% boulot - 20% loisir si je suis en thèse l'année prochaine, 100% loisir si ça ne se passe pas comme prévu, et dans les deux cas, j'ai choisi le brillant, même pour bosser !


----------



## guigui_41 (3 Mars 2010)

Dambo tu es toujours chaud pour une sortie le 16 mars ?


----------



## dambo (3 Mars 2010)

guigui_41 a dit:


> Dambo tu es toujours chaud pour une sortie le 16 mars ?



J'ai des doutes mais je n'écarte pas cette possibilité ! loin de là !
Le risque pour Apple si elle attend mai ou juin, c'est de perdre de nombreuses ventes ! Il ne va pas être facile de vendre en quantité des machines qui ont 10 ou 11 mois ! C'est une des raisons pour laquelle je pense que le 16 mars a une petite chance de voir apparaître de nouvelles machines 

Si les machines sortent pour la rentrée américaine, il faudra être capable de produire rapidement en quantité suffisante !

Après nous verrons bien, le phénomène iPad étant là (mais bon pour l'instant j'en entends pas parler personnellement donc je pense pas qu'une sortie le 16 change quoi que ce soit), il faut faire avec et prendre notre mal en patience 

Pour juin je n'y crois pas ! Le phénomène iPhone et surtout OS 4 va passer par là !
Je pense à mars (plus particulièrement le 16), à avril et au 4 mai (mais pas au delà).


----------



## Dementia (3 Mars 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Moi j'adore les grenouilles
> 
> 
> Ouep !
> ...


 

Ahhhhh  un mangeur de grenouillles !! !!!! Quesque c'est bon, et à choisir entre une bonne assiette de grenouilles et un mbp, j'hésite   lol.    
Oui je pense que c'est du au contraste que ca donne cette impression.  Le 16 pourrait être une bonne date. Mais c'est vra qu'avec l'ipad :s je sais pas, je sais plus lol. J'ai rêvé deux fois de la sortie des mbp, ca commence à être grave !! allez !!!! Prions mes amis


----------



## Xentoss (3 Mars 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Pour juin je n'y crois pas ! Le phénomène iPhone et surtout OS 4 va passer par là !
> Je pense à mars (plus particulièrement le 16), à avril et au 4 mai (mais pas au delà).


 

Ca s'essoufle ici, plus personne ne s'insurge, ne pousse une gueulante, monte sur les barricades, appel à la grève génerale  (comme est supposé faire tout bon francais ) apres une prévision qui s'étale sur 3 mois 

Allez Dambo, prend un risque donne nous une date ! Le 16??


----------



## gKatarn (3 Mars 2010)

Ou pas


----------



## HAL-9000 (3 Mars 2010)

Pour le nouvel iPhone pas avant fin 2010 début 2011, car il faut que d'ici la les opérateurs de téléphonie ai adapté leurs bandes passantes pour que les débits de data suivent et ne soit plus bridés à 500Mo - 1Go par personne au mois... A moins d'un iPhone 3GS version 2.0, sinon faudra patienter pour l'iPhone 4G.


----------



## Kinesam (3 Mars 2010)

Pour l'iPhone il sortiras début ou mi-juin ! (cela n'implique que ma pensée) et je ne pense pas qu'ils entraveraient la sortie des MBP à cause de l'iPhone, comme je ne pense pas qu'ils vont REdécaler la sortie des MBP à cause de l'iPad (meme si oui je sais, il est très important pour Apple et a une plus grande clientèle!)

Et ptet que meme ils vont tout faire en meme temps fin mai :
iLife X, iPad Wifi+3G, MBP, Mac Pro, MBA... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h17 ----------

Ou bien sur le 16 Mars


----------



## anthonylovison (3 Mars 2010)

Salut à tous !

Bon j'ai cédé, j'ai pris le MBP 2,53 ghz et 4go de mémoire.

J'ai parlé un peu avec la fille d'apple au téléphone et elle m'a assurée que l'Ipad aurait un gros retard, donc idem pour les MBP...


----------



## Kinesam (3 Mars 2010)

anthonylovison a dit:


> Salut à tous !
> 
> Bon j'ai cédé, j'ai pris le MBP 2,53 ghz et 4go de mémoire.
> 
> J'ai parlé un peu avec la fille d'apple au téléphone et elle m'a assurée que l'Ipad aurait un gros retard, donc idem pour les MBP...



En tout cas, FÉLICITATION pour ton achat 
Je suis sur qu'il te "satisferas" pleinement 

Justement : gros retard des iPad...POUR pouvoir sortir les MBPs 2010 ???


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (3 Mars 2010)

Je voudrais savoir si mardi prochain on aura enfin des nouveau MacBook Pro parce que j'attends depuis octobre et j'en ai un peu ras le bol.


----------



## kerflous (3 Mars 2010)

anthonylovison a dit:


> Salut à tous !
> 
> Bon j'ai cédé, j'ai pris le MBP 2,53 ghz et 4go de mémoire.
> 
> J'ai parlé un peu avec la fille d'apple au téléphone et elle m'a assurée que l'Ipad aurait un gros retard, donc idem pour les MBP...



Toutes mes condoléances:rateau:


----------



## Kinesam (3 Mars 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5411978 a dit:
			
		

> Je voudrais savoir si mardi prochain on aura enfin des nouveau MacBook Pro parce que j'attends depuis octobre et j'en ai un peu ras le bol.



Ben t'aurais du acheter en octobre ! 
Je comprend ceux qui attendent depuis mi- fin-décembre, mais octobre c'était un peu tot... 
(sauf si tu fais de la provok:rateau
Parce qu'ils étaient sortis depuis 4-5 mois alors bon 

Je viens de relire ton message :
oui, tu provoques ^^


----------



## anthonylovison (3 Mars 2010)

Oui à la fois heureux car j'ai franchi le pas mais à la fois triste car nous sommes pas à l'abri qu'ils sortent dans pas longtemps (triste pour moi mais pas pour vous)

Enfin bon là l'écran Sony Bravia m'attends pour pouvoir faire du photoshop ah ah ah !


----------



## _Panamac_ (3 Mars 2010)

anthonylovison a dit:


> J'ai parlé un peu avec la fille d'apple au téléphone et elle m'a assurée que l'Ipad aurait un gros retard, donc idem pour les MBP...



je ne vois pas le rapport. 

encore une fois, nous ne savons pas si Apple va lier la sortie de l'Ipad avec les MBP 2010.

Il se peut que le store soit simplement mis à jour comme pour les IMac, puis que deux / trois / quatre semaines apres, les IPad soient annoncés.


----------



## David_b (3 Mars 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> je ne vois pas le rapport.


C'est parce que la standardiste est en réalité la nièce de Steve Jobs, elle connaît tous les secrets de son tonton chéri 

Cela dit, nouvel iPad/MBP ou pas, bravo pour cet achat


----------



## divoli (3 Mars 2010)

guigui_41 a dit:


> Dambo tu es toujours chaud pour une sortie le 16 mars ?





dambo a dit:


> J'ai des doutes mais je n'écarte pas cette possibilité !



Ah ! Et s'il n'y a rien le 16 mars, tu prévois quelle nouvelle date ? Le 30 mars ? Plutôt que de prévoir de mardi en mardi, tu reportes désormais à chaque fois de deux semaines, c'est ça ta nouvelle technique ? 


guigui_41 a dit:


> Le risque pour Apple si elle attend mai ou juin, c'est de perdre de nombreuses ventes ! Il ne va pas être facile de vendre en quantité des machines qui ont 10 ou 11 mois !


Elle les reporte simplement de quelques mois, tout au plus. T'inquiètes pas pour Apple, elle sait gérer son affaire. Et pour le moment, elle assure avec les ventes d'iMac et de MacMini.


guigui_41 a dit:


> Si les machines sortent pour la rentrée américaine, il faudra être capable de produire rapidement en quantité suffisante !


Si les nouveaux MBP sont annoncés dans la plage de dates que j'ai indiquée style, il ne devrait pas y avoir de soucis. Ce qui est à craindre, ce sont des ruptures de stock en composants et/ou des problèmes techniques, comme avec l'iMac 27".



guigui_41 a dit:


> Après nous verrons bien, le phénomène iPad étant là (mais bon pour l'instant j'en entends pas parler personnellement donc je pense pas qu'une sortie le 16 change quoi que ce soit), il faut faire avec et prendre notre mal en patience


Tu rigoles. Concernant l'iPad, le rouleau compresseur publicitaire va être lancé dès le 15  mars (c'est officiel), Apple va mettre le paquet la-dessus, les consommateurs vont en bouffer matin midi et soir. Alors ce n'est pas pour sortir de nouveaux MBP le 16, ce serait absurde. S'il y a une date invraisemblable concernant l'apparition de nouveaux MBP, c'est justement le 16 mars.


----------



## Somchay (3 Mars 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Ben t'aurais du acheter en octobre !
> Je comprend ceux qui attendent depuis mi- fin-décembre, mais octobre c'était un peu tot...
> (sauf si tu fais de la provok:rateau
> Parce qu'ils étaient sortis depuis 4-5 mois alors bon
> ...



Et bien moi j'ai un macbook black 13" que je souhaite remplacer depuis fin novembre dernier... et mon post n'a rien d'une provoque 

Depuis tout ce temps je suit ce sujet (en fait depuis le sujet précédant qui a été fermé), et à part des dérives totalement hors sujet, y'a pas un chapeau de vendu !

Je suis donc presque convaincu qu'une attente supplémentaire est vaine... mais je demande quand même un dernier avis avant de me lancer:

Mon but est l'achat du MacBook Pro 15" 2.66Ghz pour principalement 2 raisons:
1/ passer à un écran 15" (donc pour ça pas besoin d'attendre le nouveau)
2/ pour avoir une carte graphique (inexistante sur mon MacBook black) : mon but est de pouvoir faire un peu de video et aussi avoir quelques jeux Mac (ça ne tourne pas bien sur mon Macbook sans carte graphique)

Donc la VRAI question est la suivante: peut-on espérer quelque chose de mieux niveau carte graphique sur le nouveau MacBook à venir, je ne demande pas de sortir la boule de cristal, mais juste avoir un sentiment sur ce que l'on peut raisonnablement espérer sur ce point.

Pour le reste des changement hypothétiques, je ne suis ps sûr que cela apporte un plus dans mon cas : avec mon utilisation, je ne suis jamais allé jusqu'aux limites de mon processeur ni de la mémoire vive qui n'est pourtant que de 2G sur ma machine actuelle.

Et il y a en plus des "trucs" qui m'intéresse sur l'actuel MacBook Pro et que je ne voudrais conserver si possible : port SD card, fire wire 800.

Enfin, les MacBook Pro actuels sur le site Apple sont toujours nommés "New MacBook"


----------



## David_b (3 Mars 2010)

tsss a dit:


> Moche, moche  je le trouve très bien, très beau mon mbp avec son écran mat. Les gouts les couleurs hein !


Mais oui, en plus c'est exactement comme sur le Air: le cadre gris autour de l'écran.
Vous allez dire qu'il est moche ? (les écoute pas mon chou, c'est que des jaloux de ta belle ligne )


----------



## tsss (3 Mars 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Mais oui, en plus c'est exactement comme sur le Air: le cadre gris autour de l'écran.
> Vous allez dire qu'il est moche ? (les écoute pas mon chou, c'est que des jaloux de ta belle ligne )


/mode calimérot
T'façon j'ai bien compris, sur ce forum soit on est méchant, soit on a un macbook pro trop moche .
/mode



Dire que plus le temps avance, plus les nouveaux mbp ont des chances de sortir . y'en a qui vont déprimer de ne plus avoir rein a dire ici, ils vont devoir attendre encore . attendre encore  en pensant que la future révision sera encore mille fois mieux que la future précédente. 

:love:


----------



## guigui_41 (3 Mars 2010)

Je sens trop qu'Apple doit écouler tous ces stocks et ils vont tous sortir cette été et pas mainteant ! Sa me fait chier parce qsue je vais acheté le mien dans 2 semaines je pense !!


----------



## divoli (3 Mars 2010)

guigui_41 a dit:


> Je sens trop qu'Apple doit écouler tous ces stocks et ils vont tous sortir cette été et pas mainteant ! Sa me fait chier parce qsue je vais acheté le mien dans 2 semaines je pense !!



Tu vas bientôt pouvoir acheter un iPad. Elle est pas belle, la vie ?


----------



## n!kko (3 Mars 2010)

bonsoir à tous,

des nouvelles sur l'état des stocks de macbook pro dans la région nord..

apparemment les enseignes fnac, saturn, darty.. sont en cours de livraison de MBP13 2009 (le premier prix) et voire pour certaines une deuxième vague serait prévue..

niveau quantité, 2 à 4 semaines de stock :sick:

sinon rien en ce qui concerne les MBP15 et 17 
_

cela ne veut pas dire pour autant que c'est mort pour une update prochaine mais plutôt que Apple soit en cours de __re-négociation des marges avec ses distributeurs pour un déstockage en douceur._


----------



## pumauer (3 Mars 2010)

Divoli : "Elle les reporte simplement de quelques mois, tout au plus. T'inquiètes pas pour Apple, elle sait gérer son affaire. Et pour le moment, elle assure avec les ventes d'iMac et de MacMini."

Oui, globalement, Apple gère bien son affaire. C'est même un modèle économique, comme on dit. Cela dit, comme j'ai déjà eu l'occasion de le dire, il y a tout de même depuis quelques temps un sacré cafouillage dans le rayon Macbook. Le Macbook était passé à l'aluminium, puis repassé au plastique pour laisser l'alu au "pro", on enlève le FW, on le remet, on change finalement la coque du MB blanc...Quelques dates :
Janvier 2008 : MBA
Octobre 2008 : Macbook en alu
Janvier 2009 : Maj Macbook blanc
Mai 2009 : Maj Macbook blanc
Juin 2009 : Macbook Pro alu 13", mort du Macbook alu
Octobre 2009 : MB blanc unibody
Janvier 2010 : Ipad
Et pas de Maj MBP depuis Juin.
Comme quoi l'industrie du netbook a eu quelques répercussions...
Bon, ça ne dit pas quand vont sortir les nouveaux MBP, hein...


----------



## guigui_41 (3 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Tu vas bientôt pouvoir acheter un iPad. Elle est pas belle, la vie ?



C'est pas un iPad que je veux c'est un MB P


----------



## Mr Fon (3 Mars 2010)

n!kko a dit:


> _
> cela ne veut pas dire pour autant que c'est mort pour une update prochaine mais plutôt que Apple soit en cours de __re-négociation des marges avec ses distributeurs pour un déstockage en douceur._



  certainement oui


----------



## pumauer (3 Mars 2010)

Cela dit, ce sont peut-être tous les éléments pris ensemble qui expliquent ce retard : nouveaux processeurs, problème de la carte graphique, industrie montante du netbook. Ils impliqueraient à la fois des changements techniques et un petit changement de stratégie commerciale.
Bon, les nouveaux MBP seront probablement là au courant du printemps.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h54 ----------

Après tout, un an sans MAJ n'est pas une catastrophe pour eux. Quant aux clients, qu'ils attendent ou pas : pourvu qu'ils achètent!


----------



## guigui_41 (3 Mars 2010)

Estce que quelqu'un connait un site où  ils exposent clairement quand pourrait sortir les MBP ?


----------



## lepostier (3 Mars 2010)

Le probleme c'est qu ils savent qu ils ont des clients fidelisés qui sont pres a attendre X temps sans nouvelles d' un nouveau produit . Le client est roi mais pas chez Apple


----------



## pumauer (3 Mars 2010)

Le client n'est jamais roi. Illusion.


----------



## David_b (3 Mars 2010)

guigui_41 a dit:


> Estce que quelqu'un connait un site où  ils exposent clairement quand pourrait sortir les MBP ?


Oui, ici. Tu trouveras rien nulle part: personne ne sait rien du tout. 
On pourrait pas mettre ça en gros sur chaque page de ce fil ?


----------



## pumauer (3 Mars 2010)

En tout cas, ce silence, cette absence de rumeur, cette longue MAJ pourrait être une preuve, pourquoi pas, d'une MAJ très importante.


----------



## Mr Fon (3 Mars 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> En tout cas, ce silence, cette absence de rumeur, cette longue MAJ pourrait être une preuve, pourquoi pas, d'une MAJ très importante.



Absolument !!! celle ci :

*http://www.apple.com/fr/ipad/*



Une nouvelle ère révolutionnaire commence ce mois -ci sous le pommier d'en face ...


----------



## lepostier (3 Mars 2010)

"En tout cas, ce silence, cette absence de rumeur, cette longue MAJ pourrait être une preuve, pourquoi pas, d'une MAJ très importante." ça se pourrait bien , Jobs y avait fait reference a la keynote , mais de la a prendre tout ce qu il dit comme parole d' évangile ...


----------



## tazevil666 (3 Mars 2010)

Salut les gars, je suis un petit nouveau sur le forum 

J'ai pas envie de me taper les 180... euh 182... merde 185 ... oh putainnn 186 pages du fofo !

ESt ce qu'il y'aurait une ame charitable (HAL ou dambo au hasard) pour me faire un résumé et repondre à mes questions sur les nouveaux futur improbables mais possibles tant attendu deja trop cher mais tellement bien Mac book pro ou qui sont jolis :

- la couleur du pcb du futur MBP ??
- le diametre du composant H723 ?
- la vitesse d'ingurgitation du slot-in ?
- et si oui pourquoi ?
- sinon non faut voir !
- la couleur des slips de Steeve Jobs ?

J'espere avoir été clair  Et répondez moi vite, avant que Zozo des bois ne revienne défendre la veuve et l'orphelin 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h26 ----------




lepostier a dit:


> "En tout cas, ce silence, cette absence de rumeur, cette longue MAJ pourrait être une preuve, pourquoi pas, d'une MAJ très importante." ça se pourrait bien , Jobs y avait fait reference a la keynote , mais de la a prendre tout ce qu il dit comme parole d' évangile ...



QUOIIIIIIIIIIIIIII ??????  Steeve ne serait donc pas dieu ???? :modo:


----------



## yul_!!! (3 Mars 2010)

c'est bon c'est pour mardi... site chinois Apple !! (source très fiable!!)


----------



## mp_ (3 Mars 2010)

Je me pose une question :

On est bien d'accord que vis à vis de leurs concurrents, les MBP sont techniquement dépassés.
Cependant, cette gamme pro reste parfaitement utilisable avec la gamme pro de logiciels (par exemple, un MBP 13" est parfaitement utilisable avec LP dans des conditions live, avec Mainstage par exemple).

Alors, ce retard technologique est-il réellement une erreur pour Apple, ou au contraire une force ? (utilisation confortable avec la gamme soft pro actuelle, technologie éprouvée et fiabilisée)

Voilà de quoi relancer le topic, j'espère, qui commence légèrement à tourner en rond


----------



## daphone (3 Mars 2010)

yul !!! a dit:


> c'est bon c'est pour mardi... site chinois Apple !! (source très fiable!!)



Ah celui qui fait des contre-façons ?


----------



## divoli (3 Mars 2010)

mp_ a dit:


> Je me pose une question :
> 
> On est bien d'accord que vis à vis de leurs concurrents, les MBP sont techniquement dépassés.
> Cependant, cette gamme pro reste parfaitement utilisable avec la gamme pro de logiciels (par exemple, un MBP 13" est parfaitement utilisable avec LP dans des conditions live, avec Mainstage par exemple).
> ...



Apple se distingue des autres marques de PC vis-à-vis desquelles elle ne partage pas le même système d'exploitation, ni le même environnement logiciel. Donc elle ne rentre pas vraiment en concurrence par rapport aux grandes marques de PC qui, elles, par contre, sont réellement en concurrence entre elles.

Tous ceux qui geignent ici à cause de ce retard n'achèteront probablement pas un Sony, un HP ou un Acer, ils attendent depuis 3 mois et ils attendront très probablement encore 3 mois de plus s'il le faut, ou se retrancheront sur un MBP actuel.

Les MacUsers sont des clients captifs, on ne passe pas sans conséquence d'un Mac à un PC, problématique que ne se pose pas quand on passe d'un ordinateur Sony à un ordinateur HP, par exemple.


----------



## Fil de Brume (3 Mars 2010)

Disons que quant à moi, j'ai hésité un moment à abandonner le mac pour me prendre un portable PC haut de gamme, pour faire du jeu sous windows, et bosser sous linux.

J'ai donc installé à deux reprises un ubuntu en dual boot sur mon iMac, pour tester... ben y a pas à dire, c'est pas mal mais je préfère OS X quant à la facilité d'utilisation ^^

Même si ubuntu reste une distrib facile à appréhender, elle est plus prise de tête qu'OS X quand même, et au vu des quelques difficultés que j'ai eu au début, je me dis qu'au final je passerais beaucoup trop de temps à bidouiller le système, ce que je ne veux pas...

Quant à l'ordi HP de la page précédente, je le trouve très joli ^^

Je dirais que la date de sortie des MBP est aussi fiable que la météo ces temps-ci ^^


----------



## Flo73 (3 Mars 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> En tout cas, ce silence, cette absence de rumeur, cette longue MAJ pourrait être une preuve, pourquoi pas, d'une MAJ très importante.



Mode fouteur de merde on/

Ouais ou alors ils vous font croire ca mais au finale il y aura ptet rien du tout..

Off






 







C' est bon je m'en vais j'ai compris je sors.......


----------



## kerflous (3 Mars 2010)

> Donc elle ne rentre pas vraiment en concurrence par rapport aux grandes  marques de PC



Vu l'équipement de misère, et surtout les tarifs pratiqués, pas étonnant qu'on ne puisse pas parler de concurrence. Le consommateur lambda fuit en voyant ça. 

Combien de fois j'ai vu des mecs écarquiller les yeux en voyant le tarif d'un MBP 15" et foncer vers un un PC 2x mieux équipé pour 2x moins cher. L'argument de Mac OS et de la finition ça va 5 minutes.


----------



## tazzz (3 Mars 2010)

Ce qui est sûr c'est que iPad ou pas, le long temps que prend Apple pour mettre à jour les mbp sera mal digéré par les mac users si ça il n'implique pas des modifications un peu plus importantes qu'un bête changement de processeur.:mouais:

Ce qui est sûr également, c'est que Apple le sait.:mouais:

Ce qui est probable, c'est qu'elle s'en fout --> problématique...

Le tout est de savoir à quel point Apple pense pouvoir se permettre de frustrer les potentiels acheteurs de mbp. 

Si Apple veut éviter les déceptions, alors c'est sûr la prochaine maj comportera quelques innovations.

Mais au risque de me répéter :

Ce qui est probable, c'est qu'Apple s'en fout --> problématique...


----------



## divoli (3 Mars 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> Vu l'équipement de misère, et surtout les tarifs pratiqués, pas étonnant qu'on ne puisse pas parler de concurrence. Le consommateur lambda fuit en voyant ça.
> 
> Combien de fois j'ai vu des mecs écarquiller les yeux en voyant le tarif d'un MBP 15" et foncer vers un un PC 2x mieux équipé pour 2x moins cher. L'argument de Mac OS et de la finition ça va 5 minutes.



C'est vrai, je l'ai vu de nombreuses fois également, et c'est pire depuis la dérive financière d'Apple qui date de ces dernière années. L'écrasante majorité des gens optent pour des PC, Windows prédomine, les MacUsers restent les deux tondus trois pelés du monde informatique.

Par contre, pour avoir eu à utiliser plusieurs OS, je persiste à dire que Mac OS X et tout l'environnement logiciel valent le coup. Mais on se retrouve piégé, captif, c'est certain.


----------



## David_b (3 Mars 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> L'argument de Mac OS et de la finition ça va 5 minutes.


Ou plusieurs années... et ça dure encore.
Ca dépend un peu de la valeur qu'on accorde à un outil bien foutu


----------



## HAL-9000 (3 Mars 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> - la couleur des slips de Steeve Jobs ?



Noire... très noire...


----------



## Fil de Brume (3 Mars 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> Combien de fois j'ai vu des mecs écarquiller les yeux en voyant le tarif d'un MBP 15" et foncer vers un un PC 2x mieux équipé pour 2x moins cher. L'argument de Mac OS et de la finition ça va 5 minutes.


Alors tu fais quoi sur ces forums, si tu penses ça ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (3 Mars 2010)

Flo73 a dit:


> Mode fouteur de merde on/
> 
> Ouais ou alors ils vous font croire ca mais au finale il y aura ptet rien du tout..
> 
> ...



Ben non justement, reste...


----------



## Rezv@n (3 Mars 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Ah celui qui fait des contre-façons ?



Avec son Envy HP cache vraiment mal sa source d'inspiration  Mais au moins le Envy lui il a Intel Core i7 et 8Go de RAM d'office


----------



## tsss (3 Mars 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> .
> Combien de fois j'ai vu des mecs écarquiller les yeux en voyant le tarif d'un MBP 15" et foncer vers un un PC 2x mieux équipé pour 2x moins cher. L'argument de Mac OS et de la finition ça va 5 minutes.



C'est marrant, je constate complètement l'inverse ...


----------



## Dark Phantom (3 Mars 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> Vu l'équipement de misère, et surtout les tarifs pratiqués, pas étonnant qu'on ne puisse pas parler de concurrence. Le consommateur lambda fuit en voyant ça.
> 
> Combien de fois j'ai vu des mecs écarquiller les yeux en voyant le tarif d'un MBP 15" et foncer vers un un PC 2x mieux équipé pour 2x moins cher. L'argument de Mac OS et de la finition ça va 5 minutes.



Ouais et ils allaient acheter un portable Acer tout moche à 400 euros, qui s'est disloqué au bout de six mois, parce que le plastique du boitier tient pas (quand c'est pas les touches qui se barrent), puis ils sont infestés de virus, remplis de sous-logiciels merdiques dont le moindre truc pas ergonomique est payant alors qu'Ilife est gratuit (preuve tous les pcistes rêvent d'un garageband ou d'un simple Imovie depuis quelques temps etc... etc...)... Puis plus puissants sur le papier, mais comme Mac a besoin de moins pour fonctionner mieux...

MBP : plus petit, plus beau, mieux designé, meilleure batterie, meilleur poids, meilleur OS, meilleur tout... Et de plus en plus de monde économise pour se payer un MBP...
(Surtout les filles, ---l'Iphone a fait des convertis)


----------



## Fil de Brume (3 Mars 2010)

Sinon, moi ce que je dirais rapport à PC / Mac, c'est que la durée d'un Mac est bien supérieure. Pas niveau matériel, c'est de moins en moins vrai, mais niveau performance matériel / logiciel.

Exemple, mon iMac de 2006 tourne encore super bien, il fait tourner mes applis très vite, aucun ralentissement notable.

Un PC de la même année, qu'on a au boulot, est un veau, les applis Windows sont devenues tellement gourmandes que ça met les vieilles machines sur les genoux. Surtout le nouvel Office 2007.

Chez windows c'est la course à la puissance, on dirait que les développeurs ne cherchent pas à optimiser leurs logiciels. Alors que sur Mac, même les nouvelles applis tournent toujours très bien sur un iMac intel de 2006.


----------



## tsss (3 Mars 2010)

Rezv@n a dit:


> Avec son Envy HP cache vraiment mal sa source d'inspiration  Mais au moins le Envy lui il a Intel Core i7 et 8Go de RAM d'office



Oué bha qu'il est laid de chez laid celui là . tiens je préfère mon mbp u avec son écran mat !


----------



## HAL-9000 (3 Mars 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Sinon, moi ce que je dirais rapport à PC / Mac, c'est que la durée d'un Mac est bien supérieure. Pas niveau matériel, c'est de moins en moins vrai, mais niveau performance matériel / logiciel.
> 
> Exemple, mon iMac de 2006 tourne encore super bien, il fait tourner mes applis très vite, aucun ralentissement notable.
> 
> ...



:sleep:


----------



## Dark Phantom (3 Mars 2010)

Rezv@n a dit:


> Avec son Envy HP cache vraiment mal sa source d'inspiration  Mais au moins le Envy lui il a Intel Core i7 et 8Go de RAM d'office


nope :
http://www.01net.com/fiche-produit/prise-main-6880/pc-portables-hp-envy-13-1050ef/


----------



## Fil de Brume (3 Mars 2010)

D'ailleurs je rajouterais que c'est mon envie d'une nouvelle machine, et surtout d'avoir, pour la première fois de ma vie, un portable Mac, qui me fait désirer les nouveaux MBP... pas un réel besoin... mon iMac faisant toujours très très bien l'affaire 

En plus en dual screen avec un écran 22", ça rend bien


----------



## HAL-9000 (3 Mars 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> nope :
> http://www.01net.com/fiche-produit/prise-main-6880/pc-portables-hp-envy-13-1050ef/



_"Un processeur qui carbure et une partie graphique à la traîne

[2 lignes plus loin...] Côté performances, le processeur Core 2 Duo SL9400 à basse consommation est plutôt rapide. Ses deux curs à 1,86 GHz , avec 6 Mo de mémoire cache L2 le propulsent à 3 708 points dans l'indice PC Mark Vantage [...] Animée par une puce ATI Mobility Radeon HD4330"_

C'est sûr que le MBA avec sa NVIDIA fraichement sortie, y'a de quoi fanfaronner...
(et je parle du MBA car dans l'article l'auteur s'amuse à comparer le HP Envy au MBA)


----------



## pumauer (3 Mars 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> nope :
> http://www.01net.com/fiche-produit/prise-main-6880/pc-portables-hp-envy-13-1050ef/



C.Q.F.D.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h17 ----------

Quoi qu'on dise, les macs actuels ont encore une longueur d'avance sur les pc, si et seulement si on considère la machine dans son ensemble.


----------



## bartman (3 Mars 2010)

euh c'est un forum sur les mac ou sur les HP ?


----------



## Rezv@n (3 Mars 2010)

Nan je parle pas du Envy 13', je parle du 15'. 

http://www.fnac.com/HP-Envy-15-1130ef-15-6-TFT-Blu-Ray/a2794994/w-4?PID=50319

Mais bon il n'y a pas Mac OS X, donc c'est pas comparable :love:


----------



## pumauer (3 Mars 2010)

Et je vais encore me répéter. 
Expérience personnelle : 
Toshiba (2007) : HDD 320, Ram 2Go, 15" : 850 euros (neuf)
Powerbook (2005)  : HDD 80, Ram 768, 12" : 990 euros (occase).
J'ai vendu le Toshiba parce que c'était vraiment de la merde.
Le PB acheté d'occase au printemps 2008, je l'ai toujours...
Après, à chacun de voir. 
Il ne faut pas comparer séparément des composants  qu'on trouve dans les Mac et les PC. Le PB avec 768 de ram tournait mieux que le Toshi avec 2Go. Comparer les deux, ça n'a tout bonnement pas de sens, surtout pour des portables, si on se tient à des chiffres. A part peut-être l'histoire du HDD...
Après, si on veut une absolue bête de course, notamment pour un ordi de bureau, mieux vaut passer sur PC.


----------



## kerflous (3 Mars 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Ou plusieurs années... et ça dure encore.
> Ca dépend un peu de la valeur qu'on accorde à un outil bien foutu



Plusieurs années, oui, d'après ce que j'ai lu environ 2, après on utilise son Applecare à 250  &#8364; 



> Alors tu fais quoi sur ces forums, si tu penses ça ?


Je discute. il n'est pas impossible que j'investisse. j'attends juste que les MBP actuels qui sont une blague qualité/prix passent à la trappe.



> Ouais et ils allaient acheter un portable Acer tout moche à 400 euros, qui s'est disloqué au bout de six mois


Gros cliché. Et un MBP dont la coque bouge pas  mais dont les composants crament les un après les autres c'est mieux ?



> quand c'est pas les touches qui se barrent


Oui un ami s'est fait crever un oeil avec la touche @ de son Asus



> ils sont infestés de virus


Oui ça fait partie du pack à l'achat, c'est bien connu.

Les discours changent peu, les clichés demeurent. Pour tout dire j'étais prêt à sortir la CB avant de venir sur ce forum, et depuis que je m'informe avec des utilisateurs MAc, je suis de plus en plus hésitant, notamment niveau fiabilité.


----------



## bartman (3 Mars 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Et je vais encore me répéter.
> Expérience personnelle :
> Toshiba (2007) : HDD 320, Ram 2Go, 15" : 850 euros (neuf)
> Powerbook (2005)  : HDD 80, Ram 768, 12" : 990 euros (occase).
> ...



oué enfin là tu compares les anciens pb avec des pc, mais les composants n'étaient pas du tout les mêmes. Maintenant la comparaison est plus facile parce que dans un pc et un mac t'as la même chose. L'avantage d'apple c'est de chercher à optimiser les logiciels, mais au final niveau performance un mac et un pc se valent(niveau puissance).


----------



## kerflous (3 Mars 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Et je vais encore me répéter.
> Expérience personnelle :
> Toshiba (2007) : HDD 320, Ram 2Go, 15" : 850 euros (neuf)
> Powerbook (2005)  : HDD 80, Ram 768, 12" : 990 euros (occase).
> ...



Asus *(2004)* HDD 80, centrino 1,7ghz, 512mb.

Tourne comme une horloge:sleep:


----------



## divoli (3 Mars 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> je suis de plus en plus hésitant, notamment niveau fiabilité.



Apple reste dans le peloton de tête. Ce que l'on ne voit pas forcément, c'est que la fiabilité des ordinateurs se dégrade d'année en année, et Apple n'y échappe pas puisque tout comme de grandes marques de PC elle ne fabrique pas la plupart des composants, mais les achète à des fabricants de hardware ou à des sous-traitants.
Faire croire que le prix des Mac s'explique par une qualité en rapport est une vaste fumisterie à laquelle je ne peux que m'inscrire en faux. Apple se permet les marges les plus importantes des marques d'ordinateurs, voilà tout.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h47 ----------




bartman a dit:


> oué enfin là tu compares les anciens pb avec des pc, mais les composants n'étaient pas du tout les mêmes.



Bien sûr que si, c'était les mêmes. Ce qui a changé, c'est l'architecture processeur, puisque les Mac embarque désormais des processeurs Intel, au lieu des PowerPC il y a quelques années. Mais pour l'essentiel, on trouvait les mêmes composants que dans les PC.


----------



## pumauer (3 Mars 2010)

bartman a dit:


> oué enfin là tu compares les anciens pb avec des pc, mais les composants n'étaient pas du tout les mêmes. Maintenant la comparaison est plus facile parce que dans un pc et un mac t'as la même chose. L'avantage d'apple c'est de chercher à optimiser les logiciels, mais au final niveau performance un mac et un pc se valent(niveau puissance).



Dans un Mac et un Pc t'as la même chose, mais c'est pas la même chose. 
La comparaison n'est pas tellement plus facile. Elle est toujours impossible. Mais le problème c'est qu'il y a de plus en plus de gens qui se tournent vers le Mac et certains d'entre eux importent certains réflexes du monde PC, dont l'obsession des cartes graphiques et des performances sur le papier. 
Je continue : je travaille actuellement plus vite avec mon MB que l'un de mes collègues sur son Dell dernier cri. Je parle de mon MB sous Leo. Celui sous Snow Leo, c'est même pas la peine de comparer. Le seul truc chiant c'est la capacité disque. Là, Apple est gonflant, parce que ça c'est du pur stockage, ça n'a rien à voir avec la machine en elle-même.
Depuis que je suis sur Mac, je ne suis plus emmerdé. Ça tourne, ça s'allume et s'éteint comme une radio, ça fait pas de bruit. En clair, ça fait pas chier!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h54 ----------




kerflous a dit:


> Asus *(2004)* HDD 80, centrino 1,7ghz, 512mb.
> 
> Tourne comme une horloge:sleep:



Tant mieux pour toi, que veux-tu que je te dise...Tant mieux!
Mais perso de tout ce que j'ai eu comme portables, pour l'instant y a pas photo. A chacun son expérience, ses besoins, ses envies.


----------



## Flo73 (3 Mars 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> Asus *(2004)* HDD 80, centrino 1,7ghz, 512mb.
> 
> Tourne comme une horloge:sleep:



Je dirai simple question d'entretien de la bète. 

En exemple mon corps de métier : je suis conducteur d'engins de travaux publics. Dans mon entreprise, les machines sont principalement des caterpillar, car sont réputés pour être les plus fiable du marché. 
Tous les chauffeurs tourne sur toutes les machines, donc ils ne sont pas atitré et en ont rien a branler. C'est pas a eux pourquoi s'emmerder a en prendre soin? 
Résultat les machines au bout de 3000 heures elles sont détruites dans tout les sens. 

Dans d'autre entreprises des machines moins fiable et dont les chauffeurs sont atitré dessus tourne jusqu'a 10'000 heures sans souci.


----------



## Tox (3 Mars 2010)

@kerflous

Un ordinateur portable a une durée de vie assez éphémère si on l'utilise de manière nomade. Deux ans, c'est déjà pas mal, mais sur mes machines, j'ai pour l'instant toujours tenu les trois ans. C'est pour cela que je conseille toujours de calculer un amortissement sur 24 mois. Si on y arrive pas, si la somme est trop conséquente, alors il vaut mieux prévoir un achat moins onéreux. Par exemple, je compte actuellement 30.- &#8364; par mois sur deux ans et demi (je suis devenu un peu plus optimiste) pour amortir totalement un MB Unibody.

"Investir" dans du matériel informatique ? Il s'agit plutôt de faire une perte sèche, quelque soit le matériel choisi 

Pour la comparaison dislocation entre PC/Mac laptops, c'est surtout du côté des charnières que je suis surpris. Oui, celles de Mac créent parfois des ennuis (rupture des fils), mais elles ne se disloquent pas avec le temps comme je viens encore de le voir récemment sur un Dell et un HP. C'était d'ailleurs déjà le point noir des laptops avant les années 2000 (je me rappelle bien mon Texas Instrument haut de gamme ).

Pour les composants électroniques, j'ai une meilleure expérience avec la génération Intel plutôt que celle des G4. Comme quoi...

Pour ce qui est de la fiabilité, tu ne pourras pas avoir une image impartiale en lisant les forums. De plus, d'un utilisateur à l'autre, les expériences sont très différentes. Dans mon cas, sur cinq laptops Apple, deux écrans avec un pixel mort et surtout une carte mère qui a lâché, celle du G4 (panne malheureusement classique sur cette génération). Sur mon seul laptop PC (le TI), charnières bousillées, carte-mère grillée, un pixel mort et peinture du revêtement qui a littéralement pelé... Enfin, sur mon unique netbook (Asus), un changement de carte-mère en raison d'un clic gauche défaillant.

Comparé à mon très ancien desktop Amiga 1000 (1986) qui fonctionne comme un charme, pas de doute, les ordinateurs portables sont des produits de consommation.


----------



## pumauer (3 Mars 2010)

Flo73 a dit:


> Je dirai simple question d'entretien de la bète.
> 
> En exemple mon corps de métier : je suis conducteur d'engins de travaux publics. Dans mon entreprise, les machines sont principalement des caterpillar, car sont réputés pour être les plus fiable du marché.
> Tous les chauffeurs tourne sur toutes les machines, donc ils ne sont pas atitré et en ont rien a branler. C'est pas a eux pourquoi s'emmerder a en prendre soin?
> ...



Non, je ne pense pas. Je n'ai jamais entretenu mes portables, à part quelques coups de chiffon par ci par là...
Mais quand je vois comment beaucoup de gens sont emmerdés au quotidien avec Windows, pas étonnant que les gens aillent sur Mac.


----------



## Flo73 (3 Mars 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Non, je ne pense pas. Je n'ai jamais entretenu mes portables, à part quelques coups de chiffon par ci par là...
> Mais quand je vois comment beaucoup de gens sont emmerdés au quotidien avec Windows, pas étonnant que les gens aillent sur Mac.



Quand je parle de l'entretien de l'ordi je parle, défragmentation, nettoyage des virus, des applis mal désinstallé etc...


----------



## pumauer (3 Mars 2010)

Flo73 a dit:


> Quand je parle de l'entretien de l'ordi je parle, défragmentation, nettoyage des virus, des applis mal désinstallé etc...



Oh, toutes mes excuses, j'avais oublié toute cette bouillie windosienne. Mon Dieu, quel mauvais souvenir, quel mauvais souvenir...
J'ai vomi.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h10 ----------

Peut-être que ça vaudra la peine d'attendre les nouveaux MBP, notamment s'ils ont ça : http://www.consomac.fr/news-828.html


----------



## dambo (3 Mars 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> Salut les gars, je suis un petit nouveau sur le forum
> 
> J'ai pas envie de me taper les 180... euh 182... merde 185 ... oh putainnn 186 pages du fofo !
> 
> ...



Nouveau ? Il y a quelqu'un qui avait un peu le même pseudo que toi qui avait déjà rempli un précédent topic sur les futurs MBP ... simple coïncidence ... 

Concernant les questions, nous n'en savons pas grand chose, par contre pour le slip de Steve Jobs,  nous savons tous qu'il n'en porte pas :love:


----------



## lepostier (3 Mars 2010)

Sympa l idée du magic trackpad , a votre avis on pourrais y avoir droit sur me nouveaux MBP ? Ou c'est encore trop jeune?


----------



## MacSedik (3 Mars 2010)

pas de magic trackpad. l'actuel n'a pas encore fait son temps.


----------



## David_b (3 Mars 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> Les discours changent peu, les clichés demeurent. Pour tout dire j'étais prêt à sortir la CB avant de venir sur ce forum, et depuis que je m'informe avec des utilisateurs MAc, je suis de plus en plus hésitant, notamment niveau fiabilité.


Je ne veux pas te pousser, dans un sens ou l'autre, mais sur un forum "d'aide", les gens viennent surtout parler des problèmes qu'ils rencontrent : pas pour dire que tout roule 

Ca fait plusieurs années que ne n'ai plus de soucis avec mes Mac (mais j'en ai eu). Pas le moindre. Sauf quand je les fais tomber :rateau: 

Cela dit, Mac ou Linux ou Windows, du hardware ça reste faillible, et l'OS n'y peut pas grand chose.


----------



## tazevil666 (3 Mars 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Nouveau ? Il y a quelqu'un qui avait un peu le même pseudo que toi qui avait déjà rempli un précédent topic sur les futurs MBP ... simple coïncidence ...
> 
> Concernant les questions, nous n'en savons pas grand chose, par contre pour le slip de Steve Jobs,  nous savons tous qu'il n'en porte pas :love:



Non non c'est pas moi, c'est quelqu'un qui me ressemble 

Sinon pour reprendre ce qui a été dit plus haut : le Envy qu'est ce qu'il est moche !
Déjà en photo bon voilà... mais alors quand on l'a dans les mains, c'est pire ! Impossible à comparer avec n'importe lequel des macbooks (y compris les blancs)...

Bon toujours personne qui vends un MBP 13" ??? Plus le temps d'attendre pour ma part :mouais:


----------



## kerflous (3 Mars 2010)

entièrement daccord de manière générale

Je souligne juste le fait que ça m'emm... de mettre une brique (applee care non comprise) dans une machine qui a autant de chance de partir en sucette qu'un mauvais PC taiwainais à 450&#8364;.

En gros c'est acheter une fortune une Porsche bien confortable, mais avec un moteur renault sous le capot...


----------



## divoli (3 Mars 2010)

Si tu ne vois pas de réels intérêts à Mac OS X et à tout l'environnement logiciel, par rapport à ce que l'on peut trouver sur PC, alors franchement achète un PC.

Contrairement à Apple et à sa gamme étriquée, le monde PC propose une multitude de modèles répartis sur une multitude de marques, de tous les prix, souvent aux tarifs plus compétitifs, souvent bien mieux équipés, couvrant beaucoup plus les exigences et les attentes de tout le monde, contrairement aux Mac pour lesquels il faut faire des concessions.


----------



## kerflous (3 Mars 2010)

bien sûr que j'y vois un intérêt, et si les prix n'étaient pas aussi injustifiés, ça fait longtemps que j'aurais switché.

j'attends la nouvelle version (si elle arrive un jour) pour me décider vraiment


----------



## dambo (3 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Si tu ne vois pas de réels intérêts à Mac OS X et à tout l'environnement logiciel, par rapport à ce que l'on peut trouver sur PC, alors franchement achète un PC.
> 
> Contrairement à Apple et à sa gamme étriquée, le monde PC propose une multitude de modèles répartis sur une multitude de marques, de tous les prix, souvent aux tarifs plus compétitifs, souvent bien mieux équipés, couvrant beaucoup plus les exigences et les attentes de tout le monde, contrairement aux Mac pour lesquels il faut faire des concessions.



C'est exactement ça !  On est jamais pleinement satisfait du Hardware de son Mac ... ou alors on a trouvé l'addition vraiment trop salé ! :hein:

Pour ma part (mais ce n'est pas la première fois que je le dis), mes motivations à l'achat d'un mac se résume en un mot : Mac OS X ! L'environnement logiciel est (en ce qui me concerne) parfait, tout est simplement synchronisé via mon compte Mobile Me, iCal est un régal à utiliser ! J'enregistre et mixe mes compos sur GarageBand, je ne me prends pas la tête quand à la gestion du système ou des sauvegardes ...

J'ai tellement pris l'habitude du système que je ne me vois pas revenir en arrière ! J'attends donc les prochains MBP, prisonnier de l'éco-système Apple (MacBook - utilisation à 100% d'ilife - MobileMe - iPhone - Time Machine). Mais je me sens bien dans cet eco-système ... et même si je trouve la facture trop élévée, je m'y retrouve avec l'ergonomie, le temps gagné pour le backup de mes données, mes bibliothèques audios, photos et vidéos ...

Donc comme l'a dit divoli, celui qui ne voit pas un intérêt certain dans Mac OS X doit se tourner vers les PC ! Le Mac ne lui apportera rien ... si ce n'est le design, mais on achète pas un ordinateur pour se la péter, mais pour l'utiliser 

Edit : et comme l'a aussi dit divoli, ceux qui attendent le MBP ... l'attende ! Et ne passerons pas sur PC ! Mac OS X quand tu nous tiens ...


----------



## pumauer (4 Mars 2010)

Donc, que ceux qui attendent ne se plaignent pas, puisqu'ils attendent...S'ils se plaignent, c'est qu'ils dépendent d'Apple. Ils l'ont choisi, donc il faut assumer.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h01 ----------




dambo a dit:


> C'est exactement ça !  On est jamais pleinement satisfait du Hardware de son Mac ... ou alors on a trouvé l'addition vraiment trop salé ! :hein:
> 
> Pour ma part (mais ce n'est pas la première fois que je le dis), mes motivations à l'achat d'un mac se résume en un mot : Mac OS X ! L'environnement logiciel est (en ce qui me concerne) parfait, tout est simplement synchronisé via mon compte Mobile Me, iCal est un régal à utiliser ! J'enregistre et mixe mes compos sur GarageBand, je ne me prends pas la tête quand à la gestion du système ou des sauvegardes ...
> 
> ...



Pour ma part;, ma motivation à l'achat d'un Mac (portable) tient en quelques mots : OS X, autonomie, finesse, silence, ergonomie.


----------



## dambo (4 Mars 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Donc, que ceux qui attendent ne se plaignent pas, puisqu'ils attendent...S'ils se plaignent, c'est qu'ils dépendent d'Apple. Ils l'ont choisi, donc il faut assumer.


On assume ! Mais de mon coté je ne resterai peut-être pas chez Apple si Mac OS X était proposé par un autre constructeur  (sauf si les prix pratiqués au vue du matériel proposé sont identiques à ceux d'Apple )

On se plaint parce qu'on attend depuis un bout de temps ... Apple sait qu'on attendra ! Mais nous on en a un peu marre 
Personnellement je travaille sur une machine qui fonctionne à moitié mais en tant qu'étudiant, je me vois mal investir maintenant et mettre 1600 euros dans une configuration que l'on proposait déjà au même tarif en juin dernier ! 

A ceux qui me repondront "La config actuelle ne te convient pas ?", je repondrai "Si si elle me convient au niveau performance, mais pas du tout au niveau prix :mouais:"

J'attends j'attends


----------



## pumauer (4 Mars 2010)

dambo a dit:


> On assume ! Mais de mon coté je ne resterai peut-être pas chez Apple si Mac OS X était proposé par un autre constructeur  (sauf si les prix pratiqués au vue du matériel sont identiques à ceux d'Apple )
> 
> On se plaint parce qu'on attend depuis un bout de temps ... Apple sait qu'on attendra ! Mais nous on en a un peu marre
> Personnellement je travaille sur une machine qui fonctionne à moitié mais en tant qu'étudiant, je me vois mal investir maintenant et mettre 1600 euros dans une configuration que l'on proposait déjà au même tarif en juin dernier !
> ...



Moi je resterais certainement sur Apple s'il était proposé par un autre constructeur. Une machine faite par l'un, un Os fait par l'autre...C'est là où les problèmes commencent...
Marre, je comprends. Mais déjà, investir 1600 euros, c'est pas mal, hein, pour un portable...J'accepterais de donner cette somme pour un ordi fixe, oui, mais pas pour un portable. A ce prix-là, on a tout de même un bon Imac. Enfin chacun voit...
La seule solution serait de trouver l'actuel en occasion, en fait. Ce serait faire un compromis.


----------



## dambo (4 Mars 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Marre, je comprends. Mais déjà, investir 1600 euros, c'est pas mal, hein, pour un portable...J'accepterais de donner cette somme pour un ordi fixe, oui, mais pas pour un portable. A ce prix-là, on a tout de même un bon Imac. compromis.


Je ne peux financièrement avoir qu'une seule machine et j'ai besoin de mobilité ! Il me faut donc le meilleur ... en portable ! C'est aussi simple que ça


----------



## pumauer (4 Mars 2010)

Ben ouais, c'est sûr que le plus logique est d'attendre les nouvelles machines, on sait qu'on aura plus pour le même prix, voire peut-être pour un peu moins cher. C'est une situation très pénible...Et assez inédite dans l'histoire récente des portables Apple. 
Il n'y a que 4 choix : 
1° Attendre (eh oui)
2° Aller sur PC (ben pourquoi pas, hein)
3° Acheter l'actuel mais d'occasion (ça doit pouvoir se trouver)
4° Acheter l'Ipad D)


----------



## divoli (4 Mars 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOoK_Fa7Dgg&feature=related

_A force d'impasses et de fausses rumeurs,
A force de reporter à mardi,
A force de prévisions qui nous donnent des sueurs,
Jusqu'à confondre MacBook Pro et Messie,

A force de ne pas voir l'importance de l'iPad,_ _
Et de ne prêcher qu'aux pauvres nioubes,
A force d'avoir le cerveau qui tombe en rade,
En attendant qu'Apple les adoube,

Je ne sais pas si Dambo et Daphone pactisent,_ _
Je me doute bien qu'ils ne disent que des sottises.

Ils l'attendent, ils l'attendent, ils l'attendent, ils l'attendent,_ _
Ils l'attendent, ils l'attendent, ils l'attendent, ils l'attendent,
Tout le temps, tout le temps,
Tout le temps, chaque instant,
Ils l'attendent, ils l'attendent, Ils l'attendent,
Depuis si longtemps.

On ne sait pas son process et sa carte_, _
i5, i7 et Optimus,
On le veut non bâclé, sans stigmate,
Et toujours aller vers le plus.

Qu'importe si ce sera en avril ou en juin,_ _
On se fout bien du jour et du mois,
Mais on sera prêt, on ne sera pas loin,
Comme une révision qu'on ne manque pas,
Mais si on pouvait arrêter ces délires,
De ceux qui se prennent pour des martyrs

__Je ne sais pas si Dambo et Daphone pactisent,_ _
Je me doute bien qu'ils ne disent que des sottises._
_ 
Ils l'attendent, ils l'attendent, ils l'attendent, ils l'attendent,_ _
Ils l'attendent, ils l'attendent, ils l'attendent, ils l'attendent,
Tout le temps, tout le temps,
Tout le temps, chaque instant,
Ils l'attendent, ils l'attendent, ils l'attendent,
Depuis si longtemps._


----------



## dambo (4 Mars 2010)




----------



## twinworld (4 Mars 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Ben ouais, c'est sûr que le plus logique est d'attendre les nouvelles machines, on sait qu'on aura plus pour le même prix, voire peut-être pour un peu moins cher. C'est une situation très pénible...


je vois pas ce qu'il y a de logique. C'est purement consumériste. Pourquoi vouloir plus si le modèle actuel convient ? Si on en a besoin on achète. C'est ça qu'est logique.


----------



## pumauer (4 Mars 2010)

dambo a dit:


>



Excellent! Voilà qui ferait fureur dans cette émission! Sûr que le candidat est recalé avec cette question!


----------



## kerflous (4 Mars 2010)

ya pas qu'Acer en PC, faut arrêter ce postulat PC=grosse daube en plastoc


----------



## dambo (4 Mars 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> je vois pas ce qu'il y a de logique. C'est purement consumériste. Pourquoi vouloir plus si le modèle actuel convient ? Si on en a besoin on achète. C'est ça qu'est logique.


Résumé de ce que tu viens de dire : Ca ne vaut pas le prix ? C'est pas graaave je veux tout de suiiite :love:
Ce que tu viens de dire, ça c'est consumériste 
Tout avoir tout de suite, peu importe le prix ! 

Encore une fois la question n'est pas "le matériel est-il assez performant" mais "qu'en est-il de l'adéquation prix/matériel"

A ta phrase "Pourquoi vouloir plus si le modèle actuel convient?", je dirai que nous souhaitons surtout en avoir pour notre argent ! Pas forcément plus ... mais au moins, moins chère 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h45 ----------




kerflous a dit:


> ya pas qu'Acer en PC, faut arrêter ce postulat PC=grosse daube en plastoc



Naaan mais c'est pour grossir le trait


----------



## pumauer (4 Mars 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> je vois pas ce qu'il y a de logique. C'est purement consumériste. Pourquoi vouloir plus si le modèle actuel convient ? Si on en a besoin on achète. C'est ça qu'est logique.



C'est pas à moi qu'il faut dire une chose pareille, moi qui ai acheté un MB blanc la semaine dernière! (chose que je ne regrette absolument pas, d'ailleurs, mais alors pas du tout, à  aucun niveau, mon Macbook late 2007 étant battu à plates coutures sur à peu près tout). 
Mais bon, en même temps c'est pas si consumériste que ça. On sait très bien comment ça se passe. Le prochain modèle sera mieux pour le même prix que l'actuel, donc pourquoi acheter l'actuel? En achetant l'actuel on paie plus pour avoir moins. Donc c'est pas très emballant. C'est donc logique d'attendre, d'une certaine manière.


----------



## twinworld (4 Mars 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> pourquoi acheter l'actuel? En achetant l'actuel on paie plus pour avoir moins. Donc c'est pas très emballant. C'est donc logique d'attendre, d'une certaine manière.


ben ouais, et les premiers ordi des années 50 fallait un budget d'état pour se les payer. Ils doivent pas être contents de s'être fait berner les grands pontes des administrations de l'époque. Sont ploucs, ils auraient dû attendre !


----------



## tsss (4 Mars 2010)

p'tain mais quelle bande de piplettes ici .


----------



## tazevil666 (4 Mars 2010)

Pour donner ma "petite expérience" sous mac ! Je trouve que notre duo de charme "Pipo et Mario" ou plutot dambo et divoli  ont raison ...

Je dois l'admettre et pour une fois je serais sérieux (mode conneries OFF) !
Je suis switcher depuis 1 mois, j'avais déjà bossé sur Mac (G5) en agence, mais dur de se faire une opinion réelle quand ca n'est pas sa machine ! Ca fait donc plusieurs années que je me tatais de passer sous mac et son fameux OSX ! Souvent refroidi par mes habitudes de PCistes.

Et bien en toute sincérité, je ne vais pas cracher sur les PC qui m'ont rendu de fier services depuis 15 ans.
Ma dernière bécane, était un Core2Quad 9770X à 3,8 avec une 9800 GTX+ 4go, HDD 7200 et 10000 tr en raid, etc... avec Windows Seven 64 (qui est franchement très bien) !

Mais depuis un mois que j'ai gouté à l'environnement Apple, je ne ferais pas de pas en arrière !
Je suis ravi (pour un usage professionnel, je suis graphiste print et designer, et aussi familial) de mon iMac i5 ! Que ce soit par les perfs qui sont apres 1 mois d'utilisation bien au dessus de mon ancienne machine qui pourtant était une bete de course, ou bien sur par l'OS qui là ... y'a peu de chose à dire ... que de petites astuces, petite truc en plus et autre fioritures, finalement indispensable, qui l'air de rien sur une journée vous fait gagner de nombreuses minutes... et le temps hein, c'est de l'argent.

C'est bien là qu'on se rend compte de l'importance de l'ergonomie, de l'optimisation, et qu'ils n'y a pas que la taille de la b.... qui compte !!! Ok apple nous vends des machines chères (je parle des MBP, les iMac 27 étant pour ma part à des prix plus que raisonnables) mais faut voir dérrière ce que l'on y gagne !   

Les deux seul choses qui "m'ennuie" sont MSN qui franchement pue la .... (bah oui je viens du monde PC moi, j'ai été livré avec MSN ) et quelques incompatibilités software : à quand une version mac de 3DSMAX ??? Ca m'éviterai de basculer de temps à autres sous bootcamp...

Maintenant j'ai pris mes marques, mes petites habitudes, remplacés mes petits softs PC par leurs équivalents, qui marchent tout aussi bien voir même beaucoup mieux dans la pluspart des cas 

Hier j'ai bosser sur un projet 3D, donc journée entière sous Seven, et bah j'étais bien content ce matin de rallumer la bête sous OSX... et oui on prend vite l'habitude 

Tout ca pour dire que NON un mac un PC ne se comparent pas à configuration égale ! C'est comme çà.
Et @Divoli, Acer fait de très bonnes bécannes après ils sont aussi un peu victimes de leurs "utilisateurs lambda"... qui peu à peu leur donne la réputation qu'ils ne méritent pas forcement


----------



## pumauer (4 Mars 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> ben ouais, et les premiers ordi des années 50 fallait un budget d'état pour se les payer. Ils doivent pas être contents de s'être fait berner les grands pontes des administrations de l'époque. Sont ploucs, ils auraient dû attendre !



On se fait toujours berner, de toute façon, toujours. Mais mieux vaut se faire berner un peu moins...Cette histoire d'attendre, c'est pas trop mon truc (et j'ai résolu ça à ma manière) mais je peux comprendre qu'on attende.


----------



## twinworld (4 Mars 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Encore une fois la question n'est pas "le matériel est-il assez performant" mais "qu'en est-il de l'adéquation prix/matériel"


Evidemment que le budget est à prendre en considération. 

Il est possible que je trouve les Porsche performantes, mais je peux pas m'en payer une. Soit j'attends de trouver une Porsche neuve dernier modèle à moins de 10'000 , soit je prends une marque qui correspond à mon budget. 

Une fois qu'on a choisi la marque, il faut encore voir le type d'utilisateur que vous êtes. Soit vous achetez un ordi pour bosser. Du coup, le plutôt vous l'avez le plus tôt vous êtes efficace. Vous gagnez du temps, et éventuellement de l'argent si l'ordi sert à produire un résultat que vous vendez. 

Soit vous achetez un ordi pour le plaisir, et là ce sont d'autres valeurs à prendre en compte : vous voulez avoir le plus gros disque dur, le plus de RAM, le plus de ports de connexion, etc... Et là, on a jamais fini d'attendre.


----------



## pumauer (4 Mars 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> Pour donner ma "petite expérience" sous mac ! Je trouve que notre duo de charme "Pipo et Mario" ou plutot dambo et divoli  ont raison ...
> 
> Je dois l'admettre et pour une fois je serais sérieux (mode conneries OFF) !
> Je suis switcher depuis 1 mois, j'avais déjà bossé sur Mac (G5) en agence, mais dur de se faire une opinion réelle quand ca n'est pas sa machine ! Ca fait donc plusieurs années que je me tatais de passer sous mac et son fameux OSX ! Souvent refroidi par mes habitudes de PCistes.
> ...



C.Q.F.D.


----------



## Gnomeaumaroil (4 Mars 2010)

Je soutiens Divoli pour une sortie en mai et pourquoi pas une MAJ de tout les mac portables car nombre d'entre eux commencent à devenir bidesques


----------



## Dark Phantom (4 Mars 2010)

kerflous a dit:


> ya pas qu'Acer en PC, faut arrêter ce postulat PC=grosse daube en plastoc



eh ouais, mais alors c'est aussi cher qu'Apple ou bien plus...


----------



## iZiDoR (4 Mars 2010)

Pipo et Mario sont sur un bateau...


----------



## Rezv@n (4 Mars 2010)

Pour ma part je suis presque sûr qu'ils ne seront PAS renouvelé en mai. Ou en Mars ou en Juin. A la limite Avril. Tout simplement car en juin il y a la WWDC où Apple renouvelle beaucoup de produits et c'est principalement l'iPhone et ses portables. Pourquoi Apple ferait une mise-à-jour du store à quelques jours de la wwdc ? C'est illogique...  Donc si c'est pas en mars ça sera en juin.


----------



## David_b (4 Mars 2010)

pumauer a dit:


> Ben ouais, c'est sûr que le plus logique est d'attendre les nouvelles machines, on sait qu'on aura plus pour le même prix, voire peut-être pour un peu moins cher.


Je pense que l'erreur c'est de penser que ce "plus" à la moindre valeur en soi. Et c'est là-dessus que jouent les marketeux, de Apple et d'ailleurs, pour entretenir une consommation dont le rythme aurait semblé inconcevable il y a encore 30 ou 40 ans. Un jackpot magique car ce "plus" n'existe pas : c'est toujours déjà un "moins que dans les prochains", et l'attente recommence.

Le consommateur (moi, toi, nous tous) devrait être éduqué à l'acte d'achat, comme on lui apprend à être citoyen ou à conduire une voiture. Ca l'aiderait peut-être à comprendre que ce "plus" n'a d'intérêt que si ce qui est déjà disponible est "insuffisant" pour répondre à ses besoins.

Pour prendre mon usage (parce que je le connais pas trop mal) : 
"plus" de Ghz ou "plus" de carte graphique ne m'apportera rien du tout (et quoi qu'en disent certains ici, je sais d'expérience que c'est le cas pour la majorité d'entre-nous: j'ai assez de contacts avec les utilisateurs Mac). J'ai déjà plus de puissance que ce dont j'ai besoin.

En clair: les "plus" des prochains Mac, je m'en contrefiche vu que je peux déjà tout faire maintenant, avec les machines actuelles (et même avec des plus anciennes). Et ça ne me rapporterait rien d'attendre pour acheter une machine si j'en avais besoin aujourd'hui. Au contraire, attendre me coûterait de l'argent: tous les projets que je ne pourrais pas mener à terme, faute d'avoir un ordinateur pour les réaliser. Projets manqués, clients perdus, etc. Fail !

Mais j'ai de la chance : je n'achète pas un ordinateur pour avoir "plus" de tout, mais pour avoir un outil qui me permette de travailler et gagner ma vie... Et là, Apple répond toujours présent avec des machines qui facilitent mon travail.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (4 Mars 2010)

C'EST FAIT, steve à bosser toute la nuit pour vous dans son garage pour vous offrir le futur MacBookPro. Il n'en existe qu'un seul exemplaire alors dépéchez vous.

*TADAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*












































































bon pour l'écran en bois c'était un peut compliqué mais le fond d'écran en relief avec Apple de marqué desssus est super bluffant.


----------



## taz_60 (4 Mars 2010)

Oui, je suis d'accord David. Mais on peut aussi penser à la côte à la revente par exemple, qui peut être importante, ou encore du fait qu'on a déjà une machine correcte en main et qu'on peut se permettre d'attendre un peu. Et surtout: on ne sait pas du tout ce qu'il y aura dans les prochains MBP. Si je savais que la mise à jour ne conceernerait que les processeurs et la carte graphique, je choperai tout de suite un MBP 2,66ghz d'occase récent, bien négocié. Ce qui me fait hésiter, c'est que l'autonomie va probablement progresser (j'aimerai avoir 7 vrais heures de productivité, pour pouvoir prendre l'ordi toute la journée sans jamais avoir besoin de le brancher) et qu'on aura peut être des améliorations interessantes. Et puis surtout, me concernant, j'ai un MB late 2006 qui marche très bien, donc je ne suis pas pressé.


----------



## jeremie.b (4 Mars 2010)

Re
Quand je pense que je viens de vendre mon MBP 15 fin 2009 2,66Ghz 4Go Ram 64Go Ssd et disque dur externe 320Go pour seulement 1200 y  en à je pense qu'il l'aurait voulu


----------



## GWEN2001 (4 Mars 2010)

J'ai attendu avec impatience le 27 janvier puis les mardi de février qui sentait bon le renouvellement; il y avait plus d'indices qu'aujourd'hui, bien que j'espère encore pour le 16 et surtout d'ici fin avril (pour bénéficier de la prime écolo).
maintenant je spècule plus mais j'attends et puis c'est tout je ne suis pas pressé et j'attends quelques éléments de renouvellement qui selon moi feront que mon MBP, aura une durée de vie plus longue en restant au top :
   - core ix, pour une utilisation optimale des coeurs avec des soft dévelloper pour
   - carte graphique (+ optimus??) pour concilier puissance et autonomie
   - USB 3 (stockage externe de plus en plus volumineux)
   - Retour de l'express card sur le 15" (+ pro et permettant une évolutivité.

donc dans cette attente je guète des "signes", tout le monde parle du refurb comme un indicateur fort et depuis janvier il faut dire que ça défile pas mal et dans toutes les gammes d'ou ma  question

sait on vraiment comment est alimenter le refurb?
 machine d'exposition OK 
machine retour aPPLE care et remplacées OK
Autres...??

Tout ce qu'on voit passer n'est pas tombé en panne ou servit en expo, commment le flot arrive jusqu'au refurb ?


----------



## Dark Phantom (4 Mars 2010)

GWEN2001 a dit:


> - USB 3 (stockage externe de plus en plus volumineux)
> - Retour de l'express card sur le 15" (+ pro et permettant une évolutivité.



USB 3.0 faut pas trop y compter, je pense. On ne le trouve même pas sur les pc, et il y a l'eSAta plus généralisé, et le firewire qui existe depuis des années et va aussi vite. 
Ne pas oublier que déjà , l' USB 2.0 peu de technologies en profitent vraiment. Alors le USB 3.0, à mon avis pas avant 2011 pour que ça vaille vraiment le coup.


----------



## Dementia (4 Mars 2010)

Ca n'a rien à voir mais je viens de voir que valve revient encore en force. Moi qui suit pourtant geek (un petit peu ) depuis longtemps  , Lineage bien évidement ,j'ai bien peur que petit à petit apple se rapproche des pc :s.  Car la on a valve, mais d'autres viendront par la suite. Et apple risque d'amener une population pc et au final les jeux risquent d'être égalgement developpé sur mac.  Je vais enfin switcher j'en reve depuis de nombreuses années et j'attends aussi les mbps depuis longtemps.  Et j'ai peur qu'au final ben il n'y ai plus vraiment de différence. Disons qu'il faut que mac reste ancré à une certaine population, qu'il ne devienne pas ultra populaire. Deja qu'avec l'iphone c'est limite ca :s. Ok c'est le business avant tout mais Apple risque de perdre en image de marque en voulant se rapprocher du pc ( niveau jeux je parle). 

Au final pour les puristes pc pur et dur, ils ne viendront jamais sur mac, mais il ne faut pas qu'à long terme, apple cible trop la population gamer.   Ok ce n'est pas trop le sujet de ce topic mais qu'en pensez vous.   Pour la sortie des mbps je n'y crois plus trop avant deux bon mois :s. Ils vont nous sortir ca avant l'été  :s je le sens.  
Enfin dans tous les cas, prions mes amis


----------



## arrakiss (4 Mars 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Je pense que l'erreur c'est de penser que ce "plus" à la moindre valeur en soi. Et c'est là-dessus que jouent les marketeux, de Apple et d'ailleurs, pour entretenir une consommation dont le rythme aurait semblé inconcevable il y a encore 30 ou 40 ans. Un jackpot magique car ce "plus" n'existe pas : c'est toujours déjà un "moins que dans les prochains", et l'attente recommence.
> 
> Le consommateur (moi, toi, nous tous) devrait être éduqué à l'acte d'achat, comme on lui apprend à être citoyen ou à conduire une voiture. Ca l'aiderait peut-être à comprendre que ce "plus" n'a d'intérêt que si ce qui est déjà disponible est "insuffisant" pour répondre à ses besoins.
> 
> ...



Complétement d'accord.

Je ne comprend pas cette frénésie dans le cas d'une attente d'un appareil...

On croirait que la vie de certain ici n'est rythmée que par l'attente d'une éventuelle mis à jour....et après? ça calmera vos ardeurs jusqu'à la prochaine rumeur de MàJ ?

En tout cas, le marketing Apple fonctionne à merveille chez certains.

C'est beau, je ne pensais pas que l'on pouvait avoir une emprise aussi importante sur les gens.

Perso, je sais que l'effet Apple m'atteint un peu mais avec un minimum de raisonnement j'arrive à avoir un comportement normal vis à vis d'eux.

J'ai l'argent pour changer mon MBP late 2007, il part en vrille dans tous les sens mais personnellement j'ai un chouiilla de conviction qui font que je le changerais pas tant qu'il sera pas HS complet...et pourtant c'est un outil de loisirs et surtout de travail...


----------



## Dionysos-06 (4 Mars 2010)

Vous avez raison, si ça trouve j'attends encore un peu...


----------



## Dark Phantom (4 Mars 2010)

Avant de dire que les actuels Macbook pro sont totalement obsolètes, vérifiez les autres marques et toutes proposent actuellement des ordinateurs avec les core 2 duo. La seule différence, c'est qu'elles les proposent beaucoup moins chers (comme les promotions actuelles de Dell), alors qu'Apple continue à les vendre cher.


----------



## Dementia (4 Mars 2010)

arrakiss a dit:


> Complétement d'accord.
> 
> Je ne comprend pas cette frénésie dans le cas d'une attente d'un appareil...
> 
> ...


 

Je suis daccord sur le fait que les machines actuelles permettent de travailler très convenablement et que la puissance des nouvelles machines ne permettront pas de mieux travailler, pour un grand nombre d'entre nous. Apres, certain ont besoin de plus puissance, tout dépend du type de travail. 
Oui on attend les prochain mbp avec impatience, et je n'ai pas honte de dire que chaque mardi je suis tout impatient à l'idée de savoir qu'une annonce peut être faite. 
Après on ne s'arrête pas de vivre pour autant, on sait ce qui est grave ou ne l'est pas dans le sens ou on ne vit pas que pour ca. On grossit peut être le truc parfois quand on est tout excité à l'approche du mardi, mais on entretient aussi ce côté la entre membres, on en parle beaucoup, l'ambiance est sympa, c'est agréable, c'est un tout.  Et je sais que le jour ou j'irai m'acheter mon mpb, que je déballerai le carton et tout ce qui s'en suit, ben je serai super content, comme un gosse. 

Alors oui faut relativiser , y a des choses plus graves que ca dans la vie.. tout ca ok ok. Mais le truc du " c'est avant tout un outil de travail, machin machin"....   enfin voila quoi. On a le droit d'être excité, limite débile et tant pis si ca en gêne certain, on a une vie à côté de tout ca faut pas croire. Plusieurs d'entre nous sont en couples, sont mariés, et ca ne change rien.  J'ai ma ptite entreprise et le mardi entre midi et deux par exemple, même en parlant à un client ben ca ne m'empeche pas de rafraichir la page du store discretement, pour savoir s'il est fermé ou non.  On est tous adulte, on sait relativiser, mais si on a envie d'être des gamins parfois, ben.. c'est comme ca .
Prions mes amis    =======> Je ne prie pas hein en vrai hein  !!!


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (4 Mars 2010)

Dionysos-06 a dit:


> Vous avez raison, si ça trouve j'attends encore un peu...



ou beaucoup mais tu as raison, attends


----------



## pumauer (4 Mars 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> Avant de dire que les actuels Macbook pro sont totalement obsolètes, vérifiez les autres marques et toutes proposent actuellement des ordinateurs avec les core 2 duo. La seule différence, c'est qu'elles les proposent beaucoup moins chers (comme les promotions actuelles de Dell), alors qu'Apple continue à les vendre cher.



Désolé, mais c'est faux. Ou partiellement faux. Il y en a qui tournent encore sur IC2D, mais il y en a tout de même pas mal avec des Core i : Sony, HP, Alienware, Asus etc...


----------



## arrakiss (4 Mars 2010)

nan mais oui je suis d'accord. On peut être excité. Moi aussi je suis curieux de voir ce que va pondre Apple. Même si je sais que j'achèterai pas pour des raisons qui me sont propres.

Mais de là à insulter apple, à dénigrer leurs produits (trop vieux, trop chère...) et limite donner des cours de marketing....je ris quoi.
Si Apple se permet cette attente, ça lui cassera pas les reins, et ça veut dire qu'il y a encore beaucoup de vente. Fin ils font rien au hasard. C'est calculé.

Perso, ils peuvent sortir en mars 2012 je m'en tape.

Si mon MBP tombe en rade bah je prendrai la version qui sera proposée.


----------



## Rallos (4 Mars 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> Avant de dire que les actuels Macbook pro sont totalement obsolètes, vérifiez les autres marques et toutes proposent actuellement des ordinateurs avec les core 2 duo. La seule différence, c'est qu'elles les proposent beaucoup moins chers (comme les promotions actuelles de Dell), alors qu'Apple continue à les vendre cher.



Dell est passé en i3/i5  faut pas toujours essayer de protéger apple...


----------



## David_b (4 Mars 2010)

Rallos a dit:


> Dell est passé en i3/i5  faut pas toujours essayer de protéger apple...


Protéger Apple de Dell ?

je sais que vous êtes en manque de Ghz, mais quand même


----------



## Fil de Brume (4 Mars 2010)

A ceux qui se disent, pourquoi attendre si la gamme actuelle convient, moi je dis : pour un investissement sur le moyen terme.

Un MBP actuel convient actuellement, mais il risque de convenir moins longtemps que les futurs MBP, donc si on peut attendre un peu, pourquoi ne pas attendre un peu ? Pourquoi se contenter d'un core 2 duo alors qu'on pourrait avoir un "i" quelque chose, pour le même prix ?

Tiens, faisons le parallèle avec le monde PC... on se dit, tiens, cet ordinateur convient pour mon utilisation actuelle, sous Office 2003. On l'achète. Le mois d'après sort de nouveaux ordinateurs, et Office 2007. On achète Office 2007, et paf, l'ordi qu'on vient d'acheter est un peu lent avec Office 2007, car cette suite bureautique est super gourmande, très mal optimisée. Et là on se dit qu'on aurait du attendre un mois pour prendre une nouvelle machine, plus puissante.

L'informatique évolue vite, les logiciels aussi, et deviennent plus gourmands. C'est moins vrai sous OS X, comme je le disais mes logiciels tournent très bien avec mon iMac de 2006, mais ça reste vrai quand même.

Pour ma part je fais un peu de montage vidéo, actuellement sur mon iMac de 2006, je pourrais prendre un MBP actuel, ça serait un mieux par rapport à mon ordi actuel, mais je me dis... attendons un peu, autant prendre un proc encore plus véloce, de la nouvelle génération de procs.

Et qui sait, peut-être que de futurs logiciels qui vont sortir dans deux ans, par exemple, rameront sur un core 2 duo, et demanderont un "i" machin. Qui sait... En prenant un MBP maintenant, on prend un MBP avec un proc en fin de vie, en attendant un peu, on en prendra avec des procs en début de vie, donc avec une durée de vie plus longue... (pas dans le sens panne, mais optimisation, enfin ces trucs là quoi)

Sans compter que j'espère voir optimus dans les prochains MBP, ce qui évitera d'avoir à fermer sa session pour changer de carte graphique... je ne trouve pas ça très pratique...


----------



## tsss (4 Mars 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> &#8230;..
> En prenant un MBP maintenant, on prend un MBP avec un proc en fin de vie, en attendant un peu, on en prendra avec des procs en début de vie
> &#8230;..



Moué, dans 5-6 mois le I7 sera en fin de vie &#8230; autant attendre l'autre 20% plus véloce avec un petit nom vachement plus joli le  Sandy Bridge


----------



## melaure (4 Mars 2010)

tsss a dit:


> Moué, dans 5-6 mois le I7 sera en fin de vie  autant attendre l'autre 20% plus véloce avec un petit nom vachement plus joli le  Sandy Bridge



Oui il vaut mieux attendre 6/12 mois de plus plutôt que d'attendre une gamme bancale ...


----------



## tsss (4 Mars 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Oui il vaut mieux attendre 6/12 mois de plus plutôt que d'attendre une gamme bancale ...



Ralala, arrête de nous les stresser, j'en entends déjà chouiner que leur future ULTRA puissant mbp va tomber en panne avant même d'avoir pu lancer textedit 

En même temps, il faut bien des (impatients) testeurs pour que la rev. B soit impec.


----------



## Dark Phantom (4 Mars 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Tiens, faisons le parallèle avec le monde PC... on se dit, tiens, cet ordinateur convient pour mon utilisation actuelle, sous Office 2003. On l'achète. Le mois d'après sort de nouveaux ordinateurs, et Office 2007. On achète Office 2007, et paf, l'ordi qu'on vient d'acheter est un peu lent avec Office 2007, car cette suite bureautique est super gourmande, très mal optimisée. Et là on se dit qu'on aurait du attendre un mois pour prendre une nouvelle machine, plus puissante.



Open Office c'est gratuit et c'est pas gourmand. 
Je me demande vraiment pourquoi des gens achètent encore Microsoft office...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h17 ----------




pumauer a dit:


> Désolé, mais c'est faux. Ou partiellement faux. Il y en a qui tournent encore sur IC2D, mais il y en a tout de même pas mal avec des Core i : Sony, HP, Alienware, Asus etc...



Oui ils proposent des ordinateurs avec core2duo et core i. 
mais encore avec core2duo. 
Et ils proposent aussi des solutions avec xp et ubuntu...
Y'en a pour tous les goûts. 
Dans certains cas, mieux vaut un core2duo ulv qu'un i3...
ça dépend
tout n'est pas si simple


----------



## mp_ (4 Mars 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> Open Office c'est gratuit *et c'est pas gourmand. *
> Je me demande vraiment pourquoi des gens achètent encore Microsoft office...


----------



## David_b (4 Mars 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> A ceux qui se disent, pourquoi attendre si la gamme actuelle convient, moi je dis : pour un investissement sur le moyen terme.


Bien sur, c'est la sagesse même.

Mais si on a besoin d'une machine ("besoin", pas "envie"), ce qui existe est excellent et ne demande qu'à servir. Et il durera des années (on est sur Mac, pas chez PC)... 

Je suis pas le seul à gagner ma vie sur Mac, et ça me fait doucement rigoler de voir une poignée d'excités s'offusquer que Apple ne soit pas comme n'importe quel fabricant de PC : à courir derrière les nouveautés. Et je me demande bien ce qu'ils peuvent faire de si rare que les Mac actuels soient aussi obsolètes pour eux ?

Je serais curieux de savoir...

Que beaucoup de monde vienne du monde Windows, avec des habitudes Windows, n'implique que Apple doive devenir un vendeur de PC. 
Au contraire, c'est l'occasion pour ce "beaucoup de monde" d'apprécier des produits fait pour durer et une autre façon d'utiliser leur machine. (pour ceux qui voudraient me faire la morale : je rappelle que j'utilise indifféremment Windows, Mac et Linux, tous les 3 sont mon gagne-pain).

Apple n'est pas Dell, ni HP, ni Sony. Elle n'a pas besoin de surenchérir pour convaincre ses clients: ses portables se vendent comme des petits pains, non pas parce que le monde entier, sauf 5 ou 6 excités, est peuplé de gogos crédules et qui n'y connaissent rien "en informatique". Mais parce que les machines sont bonnes. Pas "parfaites", on est d'accord, mais bonnes. Assez bonnes pour en faire quelque chose. Et même des choses remarquables.



> Sans compter que j'espère voir optimus dans les prochains MBP, ce qui évitera d'avoir à fermer sa session pour changer de carte graphique... je ne trouve pas ça très pratique...


Je n'ai qu'une carte graphique, mais j'imagine que ça doit être emmerdant... Déjà rebooter pour les mises à jour de l'OS m'emmerde, alors 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h20 ----------




Dark Phantom a dit:


> Open Office c'est gratuit et c'est pas gourmand.
> Je me demande vraiment pourquoi des gens achètent encore Microsoft office...


Parce que "des gens" en ont besoin... et que OpenOffice n'est pas une copie exacte de MS Office

Sinon, OOo est gourmand.


----------



## Dark Phantom (4 Mars 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Sinon, OOo est gourmand.



Ok plus que textedit...
Si OOo est gourmand, que dire de la suite Adobe...
Enfin bref, vous pouvez tjrs vous servir de OOo sur des MB d'il y a quatre ans... sans problèmes...


----------



## _Panamac_ (4 Mars 2010)

en tout cas, il y a du matos sur le refurb aujourd'hui !!

y a même des Time Capsule


----------



## shenrone (4 Mars 2010)

De toute façon avec l'arrivé du bonus ecolo ca me semble compromis pour les deux mois a venir:mouais:

Par contre le MacBook  Air me semble un peu oublie dans tout ca, personne de parle du renouvellement de la petite merveille pommé


----------



## David_b (4 Mars 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> Ok plus que textedit...
> Si OOo est gourmand, que dire de la suite Adobe...


Et le prix des oranges, alors ? Compare ce qui est comparable : OpenOffice = bureautique, Adobe = PAO/vidéo/photo. 

Nisus, Mellel, Scrivener, etc. sont plus légers que OOo ou que MS Office et peuvent suffire dans de très nombreux cas, quelle que soit la machine...
TextEdit est le plus léger de tous, et suffit aux utilisations basiques 

C'est pas tout ça, y a du taff qui m'attend. Je retourne dans Word :rateau:


----------



## _Panamac_ (4 Mars 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> De toute façon avec l'arrivé du bonus ecolo ca me semble compromis pour les deux mois a venir:mouais:



Au contraire !

j'y vois un signe d'encouragement à changer de matos. 

et pour changer, il faut proposer du neuf !




> Par contre le MacBook  Air me semble un peu oublie dans tout ca, personne de parle du renouvellement de la petite merveille pommé




vrai ! je pense que les MBA seront renouvellé en meme temps que les MBP.


----------



## Fil de Brume (4 Mars 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> Open Office c'est gratuit et c'est pas gourmand.
> Je me demande vraiment pourquoi des gens achètent encore Microsoft office...



Tu veux savoir pourquoi ? Parce que les utilisateurs en entreprise connaissent déjà Office, et que donc il faudrait les former sous openoffice. Parce que la compatibilité office / openoffice n'est pas parfaite, et que donc la mise en page se foire si on veut convertir. Parce que dans le monde de l'entreprise il y a beaucoup plus d'office que d'openoffice, et que donc envoyer un fichier en openoffice c'est ne pas être sûr que l'autre le lira. (ou alors il faut l'envoyer au format office, avec les soucis de conversion qu'on peut avoir) Petit point subjectif, parce que l'interface office est plus agréable, plus esthétique qu'openoffice. 

Et aussi parce que le gestionnaire de base de données d'openoffice est une grosse daube ^^

Toutes les secrétaires savent faire, par exemple, un publipostage sous office, si on leur change leur habitude ça va râler.

Mais personnellement j'aimerais bien faire passer tout le monde à openoffice, mais je n'en ai pas le pouvoir. Je suis le responsable informatique, mais c'est la direction qui décide de ce genre de choses, et elle ne voudra pas si ça veut dire envoyer tout le personnel en formation sous openoffice. Déjà qu'on a payé deux jours de formation pour la migration office 2003 vers office 2007...

Par contre sous openoffice windows, j'ai un souci que je n'ai pas sur sa version mac, le texte à l'écran apparaît vraiment moche, pourtant le lissage est activé, alors qu'à l'impression il est parfait ^^

Dans une entreprise, il y a une très forte opposition au changement  Oh comme j'aurais aimé faire migrer tout le monde sur Mac et iWorks... mais ce n'est qu'un rêve irréalisable, on a des applis métiers notamment en comptabilité et gestion commerciale qui n'existent que sur PC...

Et déjà que les secrétaires râlent pour le passage de Office 2003 à 2007, et que l'une m'a demandé si elle ne pouvait pas revenir à 2003, alors je n'ose imaginer si je leur faisait changer complètement de traitement de texte


----------



## shenrone (4 Mars 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> Au contraire !
> 
> j'y vois un signe d'encouragement à changer de matos.
> 
> et pour changer, il faut proposer du neuf !



Pour NOUS consommateur c'est un appel du pied, visant a aider APPLE a vider ses stocks avant un renouvellement des gammes pour mai/juin....


----------



## Dementia (4 Mars 2010)

MUSE


----------



## shenrone (4 Mars 2010)

Dementia a dit:


> MUSE



Absolute HS 

Vivement le mois de juin:king:


----------



## Rezv@n (4 Mars 2010)

tsss a dit:


> Moué, dans 5-6 mois le I7 sera en fin de vie  autant attendre l'autre 20% plus véloce avec un petit nom vachement plus joli le  Sandy Bridge



Mais autant attendre le nouveau qui viendra après et qui sera encore plus puissant et aura un nom (quel rapport ) encore plus joli. 



Fil de Brume a dit:


> A ceux qui se disent, pourquoi attendre si la gamme actuelle convient, moi je dis : pour un investissement sur le moyen terme.
> 
> Un MBP actuel convient actuellement, mais il risque de convenir moins longtemps que les futurs MBP, donc si on peut attendre un peu, pourquoi ne pas attendre un peu ? Pourquoi se contenter d'un core 2 duo alors qu'on pourrait avoir un "i" quelque chose, pour le même prix ?
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## arrakiss (4 Mars 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Tu veux savoir pourquoi ? Parce que les utilisateurs en entreprise connaissent déjà Office, et que donc il faudrait les former sous openoffice. Parce que la compatibilité office / openoffice n'est pas parfaite, et que donc la mise en page se foire si on veut convertir. Parce que dans le monde de l'entreprise il y a beaucoup plus d'office que d'openoffice, et que donc envoyer un fichier en openoffice c'est ne pas être sûr que l'autre le lira. (ou alors il faut l'envoyer au format office, avec les soucis de conversion qu'on peut avoir) Petit point subjectif, parce que l'interface office est plus agréable, plus esthétique qu'openoffice.
> 
> Et aussi parce que le gestionnaire de base de données d'openoffice est une grosse daube ^^
> 
> ...



Et oui, moi qui veut ouvrir une boite avec un associé, on serait ravit de bosser sur Iworks ou openOffice mais on a déjà eu des coquilles à causes de soucis de compatibilité donc au finale à contre coeur je vais opter pour office. Iworks servira pour les travaux entre nous (nous sommes sur mac tout les deux)


----------



## tsss (4 Mars 2010)

Rezv@n a dit:


> Mais autant attendre le nouveau qui viendra après et qui sera encore plus puissant et aura un nom (quel rapport ) encore plus joli.



Ô désolé, j'avais oublié le _/blague vaseuse qui n'attends pas de réponse sérieuse_ .
promis, je vais me reprendre . c'pas bien de se laisser aller comme ça, ça va mal finir tous ça :hosto:

Bon vivement, les nouveaux portable avec écran plat parce que mon iMac G3 commence à être lourd . 
:love:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (4 Mars 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Vivement le mois de juin:king:



Les MBP sortent donc en juin, c'est sûr... merci pour l'info


----------



## Dementia (4 Mars 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Absolute HS
> 
> Vivement le mois de juin:king:


 

OHHH QUE OUI !!!! Vivement le 12 !!!!   
Ils seront aux vieilles charrues en tête d'affiche le 15 juillet aussi mais je ne pourrai pas y aller.


----------



## Kinesam (4 Mars 2010)

Bizarre... cela va faire une heure entière que personne n'as rien posté !?!?! 
Vous allez pas bien ? 

Bon j'ai quand meme pris le temps de lire les ptites pages qui me manquaient et je constate avec effroi que ni sur Macrumors, Macnn, Mac4ever, et autres sites spécialisés, qu'aucune nouvelle rumeurs ne se trouve... 
:mouais:

Mais à vrai dire...on les attends, c'est sur, mais cela ne sert vraiment à rien de se prendre la tete parce que cela ne changeras RIEN à la situation !
Comme vous l'avez déja dit : Chez Apple, ils font ce qu'ils veulent et vu qu'il existe toujours des gens qui achètent les MBP actuel ils ne vont pas sortir les MBP Arrandale à la va-vite et plutot prendre leurs temps pour les perfectionner et régler (s'il y en a) les petits problèmes avec Intel, Nvidia, et autres partenaires 
Après faut juste que les chinois ne font pas les cons au niveau de la production, et on les auras 


(tôt ou tard-_-)


----------



## mp_ (4 Mars 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> (tot ou tard-_-)



Je choisis "tôt".


----------



## dambo (4 Mars 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Absolute HS
> 
> Vivement le mois de juin:king:



Ils sont en bretagne en juillet !! 49 euros pour les vieilles charrues ! Youhouuu 

Ah je suis HS ? désolé :rose:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h32 ----------




Kinesam a dit:


> Bizarre... cela va faire une heure entière que personne n'as rien posté !?!?!
> Vous allez pas bien ?
> 
> Bon j'ai quand meme pris le temps de lire les ptites pages qui me manquaient et je constate avec effroi que ni sur Macrumors, Macnn, Mac4ever, et autres sites spécialisés, qu'aucune nouvelle rumeurs ne se trouve...
> ...




Les ventes doivent quand même bien diminuer 
Je suis allé à boulanger hier, et le "vendeur" conseillait un switsher. Celui-i a demandé : c'est vieux comme gamme ?
Le vendeur a juste dit : quelques mois ....
L'autre a dit : bon mon achat est pas pressé je reviendrai plus tard !
Et hop une vente en moins 

Je ne parle même pas de Géant Rennes, qui vend encore des MacBook Alu 2ghz avec marqué "Apple le nec plus ultra" à 1099 euros  (ça c'était hier soir)


----------



## Dementia (4 Mars 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Ils sont en bretagne en juillet !! 49 euros pour les vieilles charrues ! Youhouuu
> 
> Ah je suis HS ? désolé :rose:
> 
> ...


 
On aurait presque pu s'y retrouver, avec nos NOUVEAUX mbps bien évidement   lol


----------



## Fil de Brume (4 Mars 2010)

arrakiss a dit:


> Et oui, moi qui veut ouvrir une boite avec un associé, on serait ravit de bosser sur Iworks ou openOffice mais on a déjà eu des coquilles à causes de soucis de compatibilité donc au finale à contre coeur je vais opter pour office. Iworks servira pour les travaux entre nous (nous sommes sur mac tout les deux)



A noter qu'il y a déjà des administrations qui bossent sous linux et/ou openoffice, d'ailleurs on a eu le souci de quelqu'un qui nous a envoyé un fichier openoffice, qu'on ne pouvait pas lire. Enfin si, mais on m'a demandé de le convertir, car je suis le seul de la boîte à avoir openoffice dessus...

Il faudrait dire à ceux qui utilisent openoffice, que pour transmettre un fichier à quelqu'un d'autre, par mail, surtout si la personne en question n'a pas besoin de le modifier, il faut le convertir en pdf... surtout qu'avec openoffice il faut juste cliquer sur le bouton "pdf" et c'est fait ^^


----------



## Dark Phantom (4 Mars 2010)

Les administrations publiques devraient toutes bosser sur openoffice.


----------



## lepostier (4 Mars 2010)

Lors de ma derniere visite a la gendarmerie , le logiciel qu ils utilisaient pour établir je ne sais quel paperasse avait un petit pinguin genre Linux ,


----------



## j0hnmerrick (4 Mars 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> Les administrations publiques devraient toutes bosser sur openoffice.



moué enfin quand tu vois le budget formation office qui a été dépenser durant les 10 dernières années, pas sur que le contribuable apprécie de devoir payer des formations open office pcq c'est gratuit !


----------



## Rezv@n (4 Mars 2010)

temps qui nous reste à attendre avant les deux dates les plus probables (16 mars et 7 juin): soit 12 jours :love::love::love:, soit 95 jours :mouais:


----------



## David_b (4 Mars 2010)

j0hnmerrick a dit:


> moué enfin quand tu vois le budget formation office qui a été dépenser durant les 10 dernières années, pas sur que le contribuable apprécie de devoir payer des formations open office pcq c'est gratuit !



Je suis pas sur que le contribuable apprécie de payer pour quoi que ce soit qui sert à la police ou la gendarmerie, ou l'administration des impôts 
Quoi ?


----------



## GWEN2001 (4 Mars 2010)

http://consomac.fr/news-828.html

et si les MBP intégraient un magic trackpad, je vois pas encore toute les applications possibles

mais avec les rumeurs d'imac tactile on verrait le jour d'une gamme entière (munie d'un écran) avec cette fonctionnalité, ipod ipad, imac et MBP.

pour revenir au au MBP ça pourrait être même plus pratique que les écrans tactile qui sortent sur PC surtout quand il sont glossy (brillant au début et dégueu en cinq minute).


----------



## Rezv@n (4 Mars 2010)

Wouah 1h30 sans aucun poste ! C'est la première foi que ça arrive sur ce sujet. Sinon vous pensez qu'il y a quelques chances pour ce mardi ou ça sera forcemment le 16 ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (4 Mars 2010)

Chut...


----------



## Flo73 (4 Mars 2010)

Allé les gars plus que cinq pages et on fait les 200...














Je sors oui, oui...


----------



## melaure (4 Mars 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5413052 a dit:
			
		

> Les MBP sortent donc en juin, c'est sûr... merci pour l'info



2011


----------



## Rezv@n (4 Mars 2010)

Eh ben mois je dis que ce sera le 23 mars . Je sais pas pourquoi vous dites tous 16. C'est trop tôt il y a encore trop de stock. Mais ne vous inquiétez pas il y a quand même des chances  Si ils n'arrivent ni le 16, ni le 23, ni le 30, alors je pense que c'est perdu et qu'il faudra attendre juin 

:modo:


----------



## lepostier (4 Mars 2010)

Dieu des athées faites qu ils arrivent en mars ! Marre de prendre mes cours sur feuilles que je perd et qui quand j arrive a les retrouver ne donnent pas envie de lire tellement j écris mal . En plus de ça les 3/4 d' heure d' autonomie de mon vieux dell inspiron 1721 ne me permettent pas de l utiliser en cours...


----------



## t-bo (4 Mars 2010)

Quand les nouveaux vont sortir. la valeur de mon MBP 2008 va en prendre un sacré coup... Moi qui compter changer  Mais bon il est encore sous garantie, donc la valeur est toujours là 

Et ca va se vendre à floison comme à chaque fois


----------



## bloom1 (4 Mars 2010)

Bon bah moi y'en avait marre d'attendre. Alors j'ai acheté un MacBook Pro 13.3" 2,26 GHz mercredi. Je ne le regrette pas.

Bonne attente tout le monde !


----------



## t-bo (4 Mars 2010)

bloom1 a dit:


> Bon bah moi y'en avait marre d'attendre. Alors j'ai acheté un MacBook Pro 13.3" 2,26 GHz mercredi. Je ne le regrette pas.
> 
> Bonne attente tout le monde !



Tu le regrettera dans 1 ou 2 semaines c'est tout


----------



## Kinesam (4 Mars 2010)

Tant que ton Mac répond à tes besoins il te satisferas pleinement!
Enjoy


----------



## HAL-9000 (4 Mars 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Enjoy



Yourself !


----------



## tazevil666 (4 Mars 2010)

Pauvre thibotus01 : c'est quoi cette réflexion de bobo demeuré ? Si bloom avait besoin d'un portable il a bien fait de l'acheter. Je vois pas ou est le souci ? En plus je vois pas d'où tu sors ta pseudo rumeur a 2 balles, dans 1 ou 2 sem.... On en sait strictement rien.  Ta peu être les moyens de te payer un MacBook pro juste pour mater des divx ou aller sur les sites de boules. C'est vrai que le trackpad est top pour ça... Mais yen a qui ont "besoin" d'une becanne, et qui ont pas forcément le temps d'attendre une éventuelle date de sortie qui reste pour le moment plus que mysterieuse !!!!


----------



## melaure (4 Mars 2010)

Rezv@n a dit:


> Eh ben mois je dis que ce sera le 23 mars . Je sais pas pourquoi vous dites tous 16. C'est trop tôt il y a encore trop de stock. Mais ne vous inquiétez pas il y a quand même des chances  Si ils n'arrivent ni le 16, ni le 23, ni le 30, alors je pense que c'est perdu et qu'il faudra attendre juin
> 
> :modo:



Tu peux compter sur moi pour faire le nain de Naheulbeuk avec toi 

J'ai bien sur ma bourse de 1 Kg de chiantos  

[YOUTUBE]Gtpj1DF1GDM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Xentoss (4 Mars 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> Ta peu être les moyens de te payer un MacBook pro juste pour mater des divx ou aller sur les sites de boules. C'est vrai que le trackpad est top pour ça...


 
LoL, m'enfin t'a pas pensez à la CG et au perf qu'il faut! il faut du lourd pour faire tourner les 45 pages web ouvertes et le meme nombre de divx issus des DL fraichement executés.

Ps : Un peu glauque de parler du trackpad juste après quand meme


----------



## bloom1 (4 Mars 2010)

thibotus01 a dit:


> Tu le regrettera dans 1 ou 2 semaines c'est tout



S'il sort en dedans de deux semaines, je vais retourner mon MacBook Pro actuel et acheter le prochain. Sinon, bah mon achat aura été justifié puisque je ne pouvais pas me permettre d'attendre aussi longtemps.

Bye !


----------



## iZiDoR (5 Mars 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> Pauvre thibotus01 : c'est quoi cette réflexion de bobo demeuré ? Si bloom avait besoin d'un portable il a bien fait de l'acheter. Je vois pas ou est le souci ? En plus je vois pas d'où tu sors ta pseudo rumeur a 2 balles, dans 1 ou 2 sem.... On en sait strictement rien.  Ta peu être les moyens de te payer un MacBook pro juste pour mater des divx ou aller sur les sites de boules. C'est vrai que le trackpad est top pour ça... Mais yen a qui ont "besoin" d'une becanne, et qui ont pas forcément le temps d'attendre une éventuelle date de sortie qui reste pour le moment plus que mysterieuse !!!!



Il pense ce qu'il veut d'aboreuh


----------



## dambo (5 Mars 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Je pense que l'erreur c'est de penser que ce "plus" à la moindre valeur en soi. Et c'est là-dessus que jouent les marketeux, de Apple et d'ailleurs, pour entretenir une consommation dont le rythme aurait semblé inconcevable il y a encore 30 ou 40 ans. Un jackpot magique car ce "plus" n'existe pas : c'est toujours déjà un "moins que dans les prochains", et l'attente recommence.
> 
> Le consommateur (moi, toi, nous tous) devrait être éduqué à l'acte d'achat, comme on lui apprend à être citoyen ou à conduire une voiture. Ca l'aiderait peut-être à comprendre que ce "plus" n'a d'intérêt que si ce qui est déjà disponible est "insuffisant" pour répondre à ses besoins.
> 
> ...


Mais c'est fou ça ! Vous ne comprendrez jamais ce qu'on dit 
Je suis d'accord avec toi ... je m'en fous du "plus" dans mon Mac ! Par contre je m'en fous pas du "plus" sur mon compte bancaire ! Et là ça change tout ... Il est légitime d'attendre si c'est pour économiser quelques euros  ! 1 ou 2 mois pour avoir les machines avec 100 ou 200 euros de moins, c'est très très loin d'être négligeable quand on est étudiant !
J'ai l'impression que certaines personnes ne se mettent pas ça dans le crane


----------



## divoli (5 Mars 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Mais c'est fou ça ! Vous ne comprendrez jamais ce qu'on dit


C'est clair qu'ils sont durs à la comprennette, ici.


----------



## tazevil666 (5 Mars 2010)

Xentoss a dit:


> LoL, m'enfin t'a pas pensez à la CG et au perf qu'il faut! il faut du lourd pour faire tourner les 45 pages web ouvertes et le meme nombre de divx issus des DL fraichement executés.
> 
> Ps : Un peu glauque de parler du trackpad juste après quand meme



J'allais le dire,  surtout si c'est 45 pages de vidéos sous flash 

Bande de cochons :love: 




iZiDoR a dit:


> Il pense ce qu'il veut d'aboreuh



Nan, JE suis la pensée unique  C'est moi qui décide, et ca tombe bien pasque mon frère est gendarme 

Pis d'abord t'es pas couché toi à cette heure ci ?? Nan mé alors !!!!! 



dambo a dit:


> Mais c'est fou ça ! Vous ne comprendrez jamais ce qu'on dit
> Je suis d'accord avec toi ... je m'en fous du "plus" dans mon Mac ! Par contre je m'en fous pas du "plus" sur mon compte bancaire ! Et là ça change tout ... Il est légitime d'attendre si c'est pour économiser quelques euros  ! 1 ou 2 mois pour avoir les machines avec 100 ou 200 euros de moins, c'est très très loin d'être négligeable quand on est étudiant !
> J'ai l'impression que certaines personnes ne se mettent pas ça dans le crane



Haaaaan sisi on a compris ....dambo y veut un macbook aussi pour mater des films de boules


----------



## daphone (5 Mars 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Mais c'est fou ça ! Vous ne comprendrez jamais ce qu'on dit
> Je suis d'accord avec toi ... je m'en fous du "plus" dans mon Mac ! Par contre je m'en fous pas du "plus" sur mon compte bancaire ! Et là ça change tout ... Il est légitime d'attendre si c'est pour économiser quelques euros  ! 1 ou 2 mois pour avoir les machines avec 100 ou 200 euros de moins, c'est très très loin d'être négligeable quand on est étudiant !
> J'ai l'impression que certaines personnes ne se mettent pas ça dans le crane



Cela fait 3 jours que mon macbook ventile a 6200tr/min , avec processeur >90% de charge, cause : Compression H.264, Apple Pro Res HD, publication, photoshop,  onglets safari, bref, je commence à lui demander plus de ce qu'il peut en faire. Alors certes certains vont me dire "ouais, pour de la compression, prend un MacPro !" Non car je ne fais pas des exports tous les jours quand même, c'est ponctuel. Il me faut une seule machine, mobile, polyvalente. Le macbook pro actuel convidendrait "mieux" à mes besoins, mais tant qu'à faire, j'ai l'habitude d'exploiter tout mon matériel à fond. Ça me fait donc assez rire quand certains se permettent de dire "Ahah vous n'utilisez pas un 1/10ème de votre core2duo". On n'a jamais assez de puissance, car les softs évoluent et deviennent plus gourmand.
Il suffit que je connecte ma basse sur Logic Pro ou Mainstage 2 (donc une seule piste hein) pour profiter des palettes d'effets en temps réel (pas de composition pour l'instant). Eh bien rien que ça, ventilos a fond, et processeur a donf. Comme quoi on n'utilise pas son mac de la même manière David_b ! Ou alors j'ai un problème..

 J'avoue aussi vouloir me payer le luxe et le confort de travail d'avoir tant que possible rien qui lague, d'écrans qui se freeze. Avoir une bécane qui répond au doigt et à l'oeil. 

Pour mon usage, OSX est incontournable, impossible de retourner aux PC (pour faire suite à la polémique quelques pages avant "coincé par Apple à cause d'OSX". 

Donc oui, j'attends le nouveau modèle. (Attention, il ne s'agit pas "d'attendre pour attendre" (gna gna même bla bla "car on achètera jamais..") mais d'attendre le prochain tout simplement, en sachant que l'actuel est en fin de cycle. 

Chacun ses usages, chacun ses choix. Point.


----------



## whisper33 (5 Mars 2010)

Rezv@n a dit:


> Wouah 1h30 sans aucun poste ! C'est la première foi que ça arrive sur ce sujet. Sinon vous pensez qu'il y a quelques chances pour ce mardi ou ça sera forcemment le 16 ?



peut être bien mardi prochain.. vu la tournure je dirai plûtot la saint glinglin c digne de confiance lo l


----------



## David_b (5 Mars 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Mais c'est fou ça ! Vous ne comprendrez jamais ce qu'on dit


Si. Tu n'imagines pas à quel point... et c'est logique: tu ne me connais pas 
Tu ne sembles pas comprendre que mon point de vue n'est pas un caprice, lui non plus 

Certains semblent ne pas saisir la nuance dans mon propos : je ne suis pas contre cette idée d'attendre, mais je trouve _excessif_, pour le dire gentiment, de condamner la ligne actuelle comme "obsolète" parce que certains sont incapables de voir un ordinateur autrement que comme une feuille de specs ou parce qu'ils voudraient du PC, comme ils en ont l'habitude, avec Mac OS X installé dessus.

Achetez/attendez si ça vous chante (ça fait du bien à mes actions Apple), mais par pitié n'écoutez pas les excités du bulbe qui font la course pour savoir qui a la plus grosse. J'essaye juste de relativiser l'intégrisme du Ghz (ou de la CG). Avec le sourire, j'espère 

Si la question c'est de faire des économies, là aussi attendre n'est pas l'unique solution : le Refurb est là... Je ne suis plus étudiant, mais j'achète souvent sur le Refurb (et j'ai _beaucoup_ de Mac, et de PC).


----------



## t-bo (5 Mars 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> Pauvre thibotus01 : c'est quoi cette réflexion de bobo demeuré ? Si bloom avait besoin d'un portable il a bien fait de l'acheter. Je vois pas ou est le souci ? En plus je vois pas d'où tu sors ta pseudo rumeur a 2 balles, dans 1 ou 2 sem.... On en sait strictement rien.  Ta peu être les moyens de te payer un MacBook pro juste pour mater des divx ou aller sur les sites de boules. C'est vrai que le trackpad est top pour ça... Mais yen a qui ont "besoin" d'une becanne, et qui ont pas forcément le temps d'attendre une éventuelle date de sortie qui reste pour le moment plus que mysterieuse !!!!



Et toi t'es qui pour parler sur ce ton ? En effet, s'il avait besoin d'un portable dans l'immédiat, il a bien fait. Mais *peut-être* qu'il le regrettera quand les nouveaux vont sortir, tels que les nouveautés risquent d'être conséquentes (déjà l'i7 et le chipset graphique).
Donc son MBP va perdre une valeur phénoménale, et que si il revend il perdera beaucoup de sous. Pour moi, et pour le conseil que je donnes aux gens, c'est d'attendre le mois de mars avant d'investir dans un Mac, qui de toute façon reste un investissement important ! Autant acheter un petit notebook à 200 et le revendre après si il a besoin de quelque chose dans l'immédiat !.

Et d'où je sors "ma pseudo rumeur à 2 balles ?" Excuses moi de ne pas avoir modérer ma phrase en incluant un "peut-être" ou "surement" ou "sans doute". Alala  Amen.

Retournes ou restes sur les bancs de l'école pour apprendre à mieux parler aux gens.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> A non il y a méprise , en vu du mieux (pas de ce que tu possèdes) c'est obsolète ( 3 mois c'est pour le PC, mac c'est plus longtemps, ils sortent pas des nouveaux PC toute les semaines).
> 
> Obselete ne veut pas dire pourri ça veut juste dire qu'il y a déjà un ordinateur qui fait mieux, que ce soit en graphique, disque dur, carte mère, processeur .
> 
> ...



quoi que tu achetes il sortira toujours 15 jours apres l ordi qu il te fallait...
c est sans fin 
business is business


----------



## Kinesam (5 Mars 2010)

Je suis de moins en moins "acteur" et de plus en plus "spectacteur" de ce topic, et en lisant... Je me rend vraiment compte qu'ici c'est vraiment prise de tête!

C'était cool quand on spéculait sur la sortie, parlait des specs et encourageaient des gens à attendre, mais là on parle de tout et surtout de rien ! On débat sur des sujets parfois HS et je sais pas comment c'est pour vous, mais plus le temps passe, plus on se rend compte qu'il y a pas de rumeurs, et plus je rejoins l'avis des "non-waiter" qui nous ont
prévenue de notre engouement!:hein:

PS: désolé, j'ai pris un bonbon chiantos


----------



## TiteLine (5 Mars 2010)

thibotus01 a dit:


> Et toi t'es qui pour parler sur ce ton ? En effet, s'il avait besoin d'un portable dans l'immédiat, il a bien fait. Mais *peut-être* qu'il le regrettera quand les nouveaux vont sortir, tels que les nouveautés risquent d'être conséquentes (déjà l'i7 et le chipset graphique).
> Donc son MBP va perdre une valeur phénoménale, et que si il revend il perdera beaucoup de sous. Pour moi, et pour le conseil que je donnes aux gens, c'est d'attendre le mois de mars avant d'investir dans un Mac, qui de toute façon reste un investissement important ! Autant acheter un petit notebook à 200 et le revendre après si il a besoin de quelque chose dans l'immédiat !.
> 
> Et d'où je sors "ma pseudo rumeur à 2 balles ?" Excuses moi de ne pas avoir modérer ma phrase en incluant un "peut-être" ou "surement" ou "sans doute". Alala  Amen.
> ...



Il y est peut être allé un peu fort, c'est vrai, mais pas plus que toi.

C'est bien de rajouter "peut être" maintenant, mais ce n'était pas le cas dans ta première réponse qui sonnait comme une assertion. 

Il faut tout de même être prudent. J'irais même jusqu'à dire que parfois les "regrets" sont causés par ce qu'on peut lire ici. Chacun est libre de faire ce qui lui plaît, je ne juge pas ceux qui attendent mais les propos enthousiastes défilent plus vite que la pensée et peuvent influencer les lecteurs "non avertis" 

Quant aux "regrets" de ne pas avoir attendu, si on est pleinement satisfait de sa machine, on peut certes en avoir (ou pas)  ... mais on oublie très vite.

Effectivement, si ça sort dans moins de 15 jours, il pourra procéder à un échange ... si il le souhaite (il faudra voir la "gueule des nouveaux modèles et ce qu'ils ont dans le ventre avant". Il faudra également qu'ils soient disponibles rapidement ...

Quant à la sortie des nouveaux MBP, on ignore toujours la date et en attendant, il est satisfait par son MBP et peut "travailler" dans de bonnes conditions.


----------



## greystoke (5 Mars 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Je suis de moins en moins "acteur" et de plus en plus "spectacteur" de ce topic, et en lisant... Je me rend vraiment compte qu'ici c'est vraiment prise de tête!



Meuuuuh non ! ! ! 

ici c'est cool et convivial ! ! ! 
on s'croirait sur un forum justin TV  Psg-Om !!

ça donne envie de switcher ! ! !:


----------



## t-bo (5 Mars 2010)

Enrin a dit:


> Il y est peut être allé un peu fort, c'est vrai, mais pas plus que toi.
> 
> C'est bien de rajouter "peut être" maintenant, mais ce n'était pas le cas dans ta première réponse qui sonnait comme une assertion.
> 
> ...



C'est quand même hallucinant de voir les gens s'exiter quand quelqu'un annonce "une date", en prenant ca pour comptant et en engeulant de tous les noms celui qui a oser dire une possible date


----------



## Dark Phantom (5 Mars 2010)

bloom1 a dit:


> Bon bah moi y'en avait marre d'attendre. Alors j'ai acheté un MacBook Pro 13.3" 2,26 GHz mercredi. Je ne le regrette pas.



Salut, 
Tu peux nous dire, en vérifiant ton numéro de série là : http://www.appleserialnumberinfo.com
quand a été fabriqué ton mac ?
Merci.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h00 ----------




David_b a dit:


> Achetez/attendez si ça vous chante (ça fait du bien à mes actions Apple), mais par pitié n'écoutez pas les excités du bulbe qui font la course pour savoir qui a la plus grosse. J'essaye juste de relativiser l'intégrisme du Ghz (ou de la CG).



ça c'est vraiment le truc qui m'exaspère aussi. Mais que veux-tu, ça doit être un truc de mec... On se compare tout le temps ce qu'on a, le but ultime étant toujours d'avoir la plus grosse, ou au moins une aussi grosse que les copains. Ce qui est franchement ridicule au sujet des ordinateurs (mais des voitures aussi)... C'est ce qu'il y a de plus débiles chez les pcistes hardcore. Au moins, l'esprit Apple a tué cette compét de crétin, et l'a déplacé sur le design. 
"C'est qui qu'a le design le plus beau ?"
(peut être plus féminin comme approche, en caricaturant, bien sûr)...


----------



## noka (5 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

Comme vous pouvez le constater au vu du nombre de messages que j'ai rédigés, je suis nouveau 
Je suis également motivé par l'achat d'un MacBook Pro dont on m'a dit que du bien et qui me changera du bruit des ventilos, des bugs à répétition de mon HP.
En cherchant sur Google, j'ai cru comprendre ... que des nouveaux modèles allaient sortir et donc me suis retrouvé sur ce topic pour essayer de glaner quelques informations
J'ai appelé l'Apple Store, qui bien que ce soient des commerciaux essayant de me refourguer les anciennes bêtes, m'a comme même dit que la date a été largement repoussée.
J'ai été chez Darty et Surcouf hier, aucun d'eux n'avait su me répondre en me disant qu'il allait être au courant en même temps que moi ... (même si la stratégie d'Apple repose sur le secret, il y a comme même des limites ...)
Mais, si on regarde, les mises à jour _majeures _(design, composants) des MacBook Pro se sont faites en juin pour chacun des trois derniers modèles (Juin 2007,2008 & 2009)
Et le pire, c'est que lorsqu'on regarde sur Google, on voit que les spéculations sur leur date de sortie commencent en ... février.
Donc pourquoi cette année Apple ferait autrement ?

Et en juin, ça serait en même temps que le nouvel iPhone, ce qui est tout à fait possible car l'iPhone est un téléphone, le Mac est un ordinateur, et Apple, d'une part monopolisera toute l'attention durant l'été (évolutions majeures), et aura déjà rentabilisé son iPad =)

Et pour revenir à ces évolutions, vous pensez qu'il y aura un lecteur Blu-Ray ?

*[Pour faire suite au message suivant, je tiens à préciser que je ne suis nullement un spécialiste des produits Apple, comme certains d'entre vous le sont ou pensent l'être et si vous constatez quelque chose de faux ou d'incohérent, dites-le, au lieu de dire que ce sont des conneries, au moins je serai déjà moins con ]*


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (5 Mars 2010)

C'est impressionnant le ramassis de conneries dans ce post, vous êtes pire que la horde


----------



## t-bo (5 Mars 2010)

noka a dit:


> Bonjour à toutes et tous,
> 
> Comme vous pouvez le constater au vu du nombre de messages que j'ai rédigés, je suis nouveau
> Je suis également motivé par l'achat d'un MacBook Pro dont on m'a dit que du bien et qui me changera du bruit des ventilos, des bugs à répétition de mon HP.
> ...



Parce que les spéculations et toutes les rumeurs actuelles sont pour le mois de mars. 

Ces derniers jours / semaines on voit bien qu'il ya  du changement : Vidage des stocks, nouvelles réferences chez Best Buy...etc.

Suffit de lire tous les articles sur le web à ce sujet. 

Par contre, il n'y a rien qui dit que ca sera en juin, toi tu t'avances que sur des "stats" et non sur ce qu'il se passe actuellement.


----------



## taz_60 (5 Mars 2010)

Juin ça fait vraiment très tard. Au pire, une mis à jour rapide avec un meilleur proc et surtout un réajustement du stockage en standard est à attendre. Au mieux de plus profondes modifications (pour ma part, ça me plairait de voir un 15" en 1680x1050!)? Ce qui m'ennuie c'est que le mois de mars file vite et toujours aucune rumeur sérieuse (même si on est a peu près sûr qu'il y aura optimus et des core i5 au moins dans les prochains). Je pense toujours que le 16 mars est une bonne date. Mai, ça fait vraiment très tard surtout au regard du stockage (on ne le répetera jamais assez, mais depuis la sortie su MB unibody, il y a une incohérence à ce niveau). On est en droit d'attendre une mise à jour mineure assez rapidement. Et je ne crois plus au coup "apple se concentre sur l'ipad". La marque a déjà montré qu'elle pouvait sortir des mac sans rien annoncer et alors qu'on ne s'y attendait pas (MB unibody?). On aura visiblement pas de précommande de l'ipad, il sera disponible le 23 ou le 26 mars selon les rumeurs. Point. Un gars qui attends l'ipad, s'il voit les MBP être mis à jour 10 jours avant, ne se dira pas "oh, finalement, au lieu de dépenser 500$ dans ce petit appareil familial et sexy, je vais plustot en dépenser 1500 dans une machine visant un tout autre marché". Je n'y crois simplement pas. Donc vive le mois de mars. Et pour se rassurer, on peut se dire que l'arrivée d'optimus a décalé la sortie. Mais si c'est bientôt prêt, Apple n'attendra pas mai, Apple n'attendra pas l'ipad. C'est completement autre chose.

En ce qui me concerne, je retire le mal que j'ai dis du contour alu des dalles mates. En fait, il se trouve que j'ai décidé de prendre l'option dalle mat sur mon prochain MBP. J'avoue que si je tombe sur un 15" d'occase avec cette option, pour pas cher, je craquerai. Mais le risque est faible, on en trouve en effet très peu (le dernier il y a 15 jours était un 3.06 vendu bien au dessus de mes moyens). Si vous en avez un récent, peu de cycles de batterie, faites moi signe!

Pour moi donc, ça sera:
-15,4" option anti-reflet
-au moins 320go de stockage.

Après, c'est open bar, tant qu'ils ne me retirent pas le firewire.

Voilà pourquoi j'espère au moins que le 15 d'entrée de gamme passera à 320go, ce qui ne serait pas une gageure, avouons-le.


----------



## melaure (5 Mars 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5413789 a dit:
			
		

> C'est impressionnant le ramassis de conneries dans ce post, vous êtes pire que la horde



Chaussette !


----------



## Dementia (5 Mars 2010)

WOW??? bouhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 

L2 ?? ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Kinesam (5 Mars 2010)

noka a dit:


> Bonjour à toutes et tous,
> Comme vous pouvez le constater au vu du nombre de messages que j'ai rédigés, je suis nouveau
> Je suis également motivé par l'achat d'un MacBook Pro dont on m'a dit que du bien et qui me changera du bruit des ventilos, des bugs à répétition de mon HP.
> En cherchant sur Google, j'ai cru comprendre ... que des nouveaux modèles allaient sortir et donc me suis retrouvé sur ce topic pour essayer de glaner quelques informations
> ...



Alors déjà bienvenue sur ce forum! 
Tu as bien fait de te renseigner au niveau d'une future MAJ 

Mais de mon point de vue, les MBP ne sortiront pas en juin! Je penche plutôt pour mars/avril!

En tout cas j'espère que ce topic va t'aider à patienter


----------



## noka (5 Mars 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Alors déjà bienvenue sur ce forum!
> Tu as bien fait de te renseigner au niveau d'une future MAJ
> 
> Mais de mon point de vue, les MBP ne sortiront pas en juin! Je penche plutôt pour mars/avril!
> ...



Merci pour ton accueil !
Ben j'espère que tu auras raison pour les mois de mars/avril !
Je patienterai, autant attendre un peu pour avoir quelque chose de mieux pour le même prix =)


----------



## gKatarn (5 Mars 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5413789 a dit:
			
		

> vous êtes pire que la horde



Y a du gros potentiel ici


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (5 Mars 2010)

Le vieux est en campagne de recrutement ?


----------



## gKatarn (5 Mars 2010)

/join the Empire


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (5 Mars 2010)

C'est plus La Horde ?


----------



## Fìx (5 Mars 2010)

Toujours autant de monde sur ce sujet!  Aussi bien à lire qu'à écrire! 

Deux semaines que j'délaisse le forum, toujours au même point! :rateau:  J'imagine les poches que vous devez avoir sous les yeux!


----------



## iZiDoR (5 Mars 2010)

Dark Phantom a dit:


> blabla... le but ultime étant toujours d'avoir la plus grosse, ou au moins une aussi grosse que les copains   ...blabla...



M'en fous j'ai la plus grosse 




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h37 ----------




			
				[Vezøul]Numerø41;5413913 a dit:
			
		

> C'est plus La Horde ?



Et les conventions ?
La Horde©


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (5 Mars 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Et les conventions ?



Je les emmerde


----------



## iZiDoR (5 Mars 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5413939 a dit:
			
		

> Je les emmerde



Bon, ça va alors


----------



## Kinesam (5 Mars 2010)

noka a dit:


> Merci pour ton accueil !
> Ben j'espère que tu auras raison pour les mois de mars/avril !
> Je patienterai, autant attendre un peu pour avoir quelque chose de mieux pour le même prix =)



C'est exactement pour ça que j'attend! Pour le même prix avoir une meilleure config, OK!
Payer le prix pour une config de Juin 2009, nan merci! Même si elle convient déjà à mes besoins^^
Espérons que le SSD soit aussi moins cher


----------



## Fil de Brume (5 Mars 2010)

Moi j'avoue que pour mon prochain MBP j'hésite, entre prendre un DD classique de 300 ou 500 Go... ou un SSD plus petit... mais je me vois pas, vu le prix, prendre un SSD de 256 Go, donc ça sera le 128, et en 128 j'ai peur de tomber vite à cours...

Certe je stock mes vidéos sur un disque externe, mais si je veux faire un peu de montage en déplacement je risque d'avoir à copier les données sur le disque interne, sans compter la place occupée par le système, les applis, et ma bibliothèque itunes/iphoto que je suis un peu obligé de mettre sur le DD interne...


----------



## pumauer (5 Mars 2010)

C'est clair que tu seras vite à cours. 128 Go, ça craint. Surtout pour le montage video.


----------



## Fil de Brume (5 Mars 2010)

Disons que je ne copierais sur le disque que mes fichiers de travaux, histoire d'avoir de quoi faire du montage, mais bon, c'pas terrible quand même ^^ Mon AVCHD converti en format AIC quoi...

D'ailleurs j'ai décidé de me créer un dossier montage, où je mettrais les fichiers utilisés par mon montage, fichiers intermédiaires que je supprimerais après, comme ça final cut express saura où trouver les fichiers si j'ai besoin de les remodifier, toujours dans le même dossier.

Mais 128 Go... avec 256 je pense que j'arriverais, mais 128 ça fait vraiment short...

Par contre pour une fois l'option SSD est pas si chère que ça, je veux dire, un SSD 256 Go sur macway ça vaut 680 &#8364; mini, l'option apple est à moins de 600 euros je crois...


----------



## pumauer (5 Mars 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Disons que je ne copierais sur le disque que mes fichiers de travaux, histoire d'avoir de quoi faire du montage, mais bon, c'pas terrible quand même ^^ Mon AVCHD converti en format AIC quoi...
> 
> D'ailleurs j'ai décidé de me créer un dossier montage, où je mettrais les fichiers utilisés par mon montage, fichiers intermédiaires que je supprimerais après, comme ça final cut express saura où trouver les fichiers si j'ai besoin de les remodifier, toujours dans le même dossier.
> 
> ...



Ouais, ça fait cher. Cette histoire de stockage c'est assez emmerdant chez Apple. Ce serait une petite révolution chez eux de proposer sérieusement plus! Pour le même prix je veux dire. Parce que passer par la config Apple Store, ça fait encore gonfler la note. C'est pour ça que je me suis jeté sur la promo ICLG dont j'ai déjà parlé ici, un MB à 500 Gigas pour même pas 900 euros. Là au moins, on peut stocker. Avant j'avais 80, et ça devenait impossible, fallait toujours faire attention, fallait rogner de la place etc. Marre de ça! Surtout à notre époque où c'est tout de même pas très cher. Evidemment c'est pas un MBP, mais de là à voir 500 gigas sur le premier modèle de MBP...Faudra attendre...
250 c'est le minimum, 320, c'est bien. 500 c'est le confort. Pratique pour stocker quelques films et pour le montage video, plus besoin de lorgner sur ce qui reste comme espace disque.


----------



## taz_60 (5 Mars 2010)

> http://www.macg.co/news/voir/146031/ipad-arrivee-le-3-avril



Ipad le 3 avril aux US, fin avril chez nous.

Ca renforce tout de même l'idée d'une dispo des MBP le 16 mars (ou le 23, mais peut-être un poil trop rapproché de l'ipad?)

Au passage, 22 MBP sur le refurb ce matin, c'est assez impressionnant


----------



## GWEN2001 (5 Mars 2010)

Pour ceux qui ont besoins d'un MBP rapidement, le test du 17" chez les numériques:

http://www.lesnumeriques.com/article-449-5859-71.html

vous rassurera sur les performance des MBP actuel,

pour les autres comme moi qui peuvent encore attendre l'arrivé de l'ipad début avril laisse sans doute une marge plus importante pour sortir de nouveaux modèles en mars.


----------



## Rezv@n (5 Mars 2010)

Mais Apple devra bien fermer le store pour mettre une rubrique iPad et les precommandes. Peut-être qu'ils en profiteront pour mettre aussi les nouveaux MacBook Pro.


----------



## v4lium (5 Mars 2010)

J'adore.
Alors que le topic commencait à s'essouffler (sans rumeurs, on commencait à tourner en rond )...
L'annonce de la date de sortie de l'iPad va redonner un coup de fouet, nos experts médiums vont rentrer cela dans leurs équations et nous sortir leurs prédications...
D'avance je devine ce qu'on va lire dans 10 minutes:
Sorties des MBP le 16 mars ou le 23 sinon en juin...héhéhéhé rien de neufs en gros.

Sinon je note que le 3 avril c'est un Samedi et les commandes appleStore le 12 mars pour les US, un 
Vendredi... la théorie de la maj de l'appleStore les mardi serait-elle sur le déclin ?


----------



## whisper33 (5 Mars 2010)

Rezv@n a dit:


> Mais Apple devra bien fermer le store pour mettre une rubrique iPad et les precommandes. Peut-être qu'ils en profiteront pour mettre aussi les nouveaux MacBook Pro.


 
je ne pense pas qu'Apple le fasse ... rien pour mars et avril à mon avis, en juin ca reste le plus plausible.Faut bien vendre la petite tabeltte à craie ^^


----------



## pumauer (5 Mars 2010)

Mais pas encore de pré-commande de l'Ipad chez nous. Donc...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h21 ----------

Apple Store, concernant l'IPad  :

"Modèles Wi-Fi disponibles fin mars.
Modèles 3G disponibles en avril.
Prix pour la France annoncés prochainement."


----------



## gKatarn (5 Mars 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Et les conventions ?
> La Horde©



Tssss, c'est : *LaHorde©*


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (5 Mars 2010)

La Horde elle même n'en sait rien de toute façon


----------



## GWEN2001 (5 Mars 2010)

A force de dire apple peut pas lancer les MBP en mars parce que c'est la période ipad, du coup il arriverons en juin.

ont fini par avoir l'ipad en avril (usa) pour le wifi, pour le 3G un peu après plus tard et encore plus en europe d'autant que les forfaits 3G spécifiques n'ont pas l'air à l'ordre du jour (wait and see)

bientôt les détracteurs d'une sortie MBP en mars vont nous dire ils ne peuvent pas sortir en juin ça fait trop peu de temps que l'ipad est sorti.......

heureusement les MBP flambants neufs seront déjà dans les stores (petite prière à saint steve ).


----------



## Zhao888 (5 Mars 2010)

GWEN2001 a dit:


> Pour ceux qui ont besoins d'un MBP rapidement, le test du 17" chez les numériques:
> 
> http://www.lesnumeriques.com/article-449-5859-71.html
> 
> ...



J'adore... 
Le test qui sort 9 mois après la sortie d'un appareil dont la vie touche à sa fin... 

Je me demande ce qu'Apple a pu proposer à "Les Numériques" pour que ces derniers l'aident à écouler son stock?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2010)

v4lium a dit:


> J'adore.
> 
> 
> Sinon je note que le 3 avril c'est un Samedi et les commandes appleStore le 12 mars pour les US, un
> Vendredi... la théorie de la maj de l'appleStore les mardi serait-elle sur le déclin ?



allez une sortie le 1er avril...?


----------



## Gnomeaumaroil (5 Mars 2010)

Pour ceux qui souhaitent s'acheter un MacBook blanc , le site materiel.net offre 2go de ram au prix de 2


----------



## Kinesam (5 Mars 2010)

Sympa la promo! Ne me tente pas
(besoin d'un MBP donc ça va^^)

En tout cas même si c'est une nouvelles qui n'as rien a voir avec les MBP, ça donne de l'espoir pour Mars !


----------



## Dementia (5 Mars 2010)

Mars me semble un peu trop tôt. On est déjà le 5.  Admettons qu'ils sortent le 16, en gros un mois après l'ipad arrive, je ne le sens pas. Je sens bien juin!!!!  Je dis ca mais j'en sais rien  mais juin me semble le plus plausible. On verra bien, prions mes amis . La rentrée americaine se fait quand déjà ?


----------



## lepostier (5 Mars 2010)

Petite idée pour faire passer le temps ; comment allez vous utilisez votre nouveau MacBook pro ?  Je commence : macbook pro 13"  prise de note et archivage de mes cours , creation musicale , Internet  , rédaction d' un dossier mémoire ... A vous !


----------



## TiteLine (5 Mars 2010)

Zhao888 a dit:


> J'adore...
> Le test qui sort 9 mois après la sortie d'un appareil dont la vie touche à sa fin...



Merci de me prévenir, je vais préparer des funérailles à la hauteur des performances de la machine. 

Certes, elle sera peut être bientôt "dépassée"par les nouvelles mais je lui donne encore quelques belles années "de vie".

On trouve des perles dignes des perles du bac dans ce topic  C'est un terrain miné  pour les non avertis


----------



## taz_60 (5 Mars 2010)

Moi ça sera un 15" pour emmener tous les jours en cours pour prise de notes (miam l'autonomie, toute la journée en cours sans avoir à ramener le magsafe...). Autres travaux en rapport avec mon cursus (rapports de stage, keynotes, tableurs,...). Mais aussi Photoshop, Illustrator et InDesign, toujours en rapport avec mon projet professionnel (réalisation de dossiers de presse,...). Ensuite, je suis musicien et j'utilise beaucoup Logic Pro, connecté à mon home studio. Je ne fais pas ou très peu de video, par contre. 
Ah oui et puis les jeux j'ai fais une croix dessus il y a 3 ans, mais bon, ça se pourrait qu'avec le nouveau je m'en paie un ou deux pour m'amuser 

Suivant?


----------



## HAL-9000 (5 Mars 2010)

C'EST LE WEEK END,  YOUHOUUUUUUUUUUUUUU !!!


Bande de nazes...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2010)

officiel sortie MBP Octobre 2010. pas avant IPad en Avril  IPhone4 juin juin MBA la toute derniere... ILife10 et IWork 10 octobre


----------



## _Panamac_ (5 Mars 2010)

nous v'là partis en octobre maintenant  !!    

n'importe quoi ....



quand au fait de dire pourquoi on va utiliser son ordi.. ? sérieux ??

mais je sais pas, vous avez pas envie de sortir? c'est vendredi soir là ???


----------



## lepostier (5 Mars 2010)

Oh mais si ne t inquiète pas j'ai bien l intention de descendre quelques bières ce soir mais qui te dit que l on passe notre vie sur ce forum ? Et puis après tout c'est un sujet de discussion comme un autre


----------



## Flo73 (5 Mars 2010)

lepostier a dit:


> Oh mais si ne t inquiète pas j'ai bien l intention de descendre quelques bières ce soir



En voila une idée constructive...  


Nan mais sérieux, maintenant ça serai octobre... et pourquoi pas juin 2011 tant que vous y ètes ???


----------



## reese (5 Mars 2010)

Moi je sens les MBP pour le 16 mars, pas d'inquiétude les amis


----------



## bartman (5 Mars 2010)

Moi j'ai vu gandalf tout à l'heure. Je lui ai demandé pourquoi les mbp étaient en retard. Il m'a répondu : " Les macbook pro ne sont jamais en retard ni en avance d'ailleurs. Ils arrivent précisement à l'heure prévue."


----------



## BipBip 77 (5 Mars 2010)

bartman a dit:


> Moi j'ai vu gandalf tout à l'heure. Je lui ai demandé pourquoi les mbp étaient en retard. Il m'a répondu : " Les macbook pro ne sont jamais en retard ni en avance d'ailleurs. Ils arrivent précisement à l'heure prévue."



Voila la seule source sur!


----------



## Zhao888 (5 Mars 2010)

Enrin a dit:


> Merci de me prévenir, je vais préparer des funérailles à la hauteur des performances de la machine.
> 
> Certes, elle sera peut être bientôt "dépassée"par les nouvelles mais je lui donne encore quelques belles années "de vie".
> 
> On trouve des perles dignes des perles du bac dans ce topic  C'est un terrain miné  pour les non avertis



 Moooon.... pauvre de toi...

Tu sais, je n'ai jamais dit que les macbook pro actuels étaient dépassés. J'ai même failli le préciser tout à l'heure en pensant à certaines personnes du genre susceptible.  Malheur à moi, je ne l'ai pas fait.

Alors je le dis maintenant de façon concise: OUI les MBP de dernières génération tiennent toujours très bien la route MAIS elles seront remplacées prochainement et je conclus par une expression très largement utilisées: elles sont en fin de vie (commercialement parlant)...

Pour ce qui sont des perles du bac, je ne sais pas, je ne suis pas Français...

ps: la prochaine fois je ferai attention à où je mets les pieds


----------



## Hlebon (5 Mars 2010)

Bonjours à tous.

Je suis un PCiste et je vais très bientot passer au mac.
J'attends donc comme tout le monde la nouvelle game, même si je ne pourrais pas tenir longtemps pour des raisons pros.

Mais j'ai une question et c'est même pour cela que j'ai fait un compte.

Si les stocks sont à trois semaines (et cela d'une info d'il y a une semaine que vous avez tous lu : http://consomac.fr/news-823.html )

Alors comment les nouveaux mac peuvent ils arriver en juin ou plus tard...
Techniquement ce n'est pas possible, ils ne vont pas s'abstenir de vendre des macs pour vendre des ipads, ça n'a pas de sens.

Comme vous êtes des habitués des news apple, je me disais que vous pourriez surement m'éclairer là-dessus.


----------



## Tox (5 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à toi et bienvenue 

A ta place, je ferais attention, tu sembles avoir été atteint par le virus...

Et au premier message, c'est dire si c'est contagieux !


----------



## guigui_41 (5 Mars 2010)

Ils ont bloqué l'AppleStore pour donner la date de sortie de l'iPad ?


----------



## Hlebon (5 Mars 2010)

Ca, les nouveaux mac book et l'iphone 4g.


----------



## divoli (5 Mars 2010)

Hlebon a dit:


> Bonjours à tous.
> 
> Je suis un PCiste et je vais très bientot passer au mac.
> J'attends donc comme tout le monde la nouvelle game, même si je ne pourrais pas tenir longtemps pour des raisons pros.
> ...



Apple honorera toutes les commande de MBP, il n'y a aucun doute là-dessus, il ne faut pas trop faire une fixette sur cet état de stock, Apple travaille en flux tendu. C'est simplement que certains revendeurs doivent hésiter à renouveler leur stock de MBP afin de ne pas se retrouver avec trop d'invendus le jour venu.

Le MBP n'est qu'un des ordinateurs proposés par Apple, ce n'est qu'un des nombreux produits proposés par Apple (l'iPod et l'iPhone figurent parmi les plus connus). Concernant les Mac, les ventes sont actuellement centrées sur l'iMac et le MacMini qui ont été renouvelés récemment, Apple peut très bien repousser la prochaine révision des MBP à plus tard.

Comme je l'ai expliqué, et donc je le réexplique, la priorité absolue d'Apple est l'iPad. Apple va tout faire pour optimiser son lancement (si elle le rate, cet appareil va se trainer une réputation d'échec commercial, les médias et les concurrents vont se déchainer), et notamment elle va devoir compter à fond sur sa clientèle traditionnelle pour ça, c'est à dire sur les MacUsers.

Pré-commande de l'iPad le 12 mars, énorme campagne publicitaire dès le 15 mars, sortie aux Etats-Unis (c'est celle qui compte, les premières estimations de ventes vont être très importantes pour estimer le succès de ce produit) le 3 avril.

En cas d'échec, c'est en partie le marché iPod / iPhone / iTMS / appstore (auquel va se rajouter l'iPad et l'iBookstore) qui risque de voir sa progression ralentir. Sans compter la valeur boursière qui va chuter. Je rappelle que ce marché constitue plus de la moitié du CA et des bénéfices d'Apple.

Apple n'a pas le droit à l'erreur.

Alors torpiller le lancement de l'iPad en lançant des nouveaux MBP (ou quoi que ce soit d'autre) en même temps, je n'y crois pas, il n'y aura vraisemblablement pas de nouveaux MBP avant fin avril.

Apple sortira de toute façon de nouveaux MBP d'ici fin juin, le deuxième trimestre est un période faste pour Apple, c'est notamment durant cette période que les Universités et étudiants US renouvellent leur matériel informatique, Apple ne va pas rater le coche en proposant des MBP qui datent de juin 2009.

Je maintiens mes prévisions auxquelles je continue à croire (même si je peux me tromper, ce n'est pas évident de deviner la stratégie commerciale d'Apple);



divoli a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Dates de sortie vraisemblables des nouveaux MBP;
> ...


----------



## guigui_41 (5 Mars 2010)

Pourquoi le 4 mais plutot qu'un autre jour ?


----------



## Hlebon (5 Mars 2010)

Hum, et bien je vais attendre la MaJ qui aura lieu j'imagine dans la semaine pour les pré-comandes US. et le 16 mars si il n'y a toujours rien je me prends un MBP de la gamme actuelle.
Pour la fac ce sera largement suffisant.


----------



## bullrottt (5 Mars 2010)

Pareil, je n'ai plus d'ordi, j'attends de recevoir mon imac pour prendre un macbook pro 13 chez mon APR, pour surfer, faire les devis factures etc... j en ai assez puis avec la prime éco... ça me fera 100 euros de moins, comme j ai acheté un imac 27 i7 cette semaine je vais essayer de negocier 2go de plus sur les 2go d'origines...


----------



## shenrone (5 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Apple honorera toutes les commande de MBP, il n'y a aucun doute là-dessus, il ne faut pas trop faire une fixette sur cet état de stock, Apple travaille en flux tendu. C'est simplement que certains revendeurs doivent hésiter à renouveler leur stock de MBP afin de ne pas se retrouver avec trop d'invendus le jour venu.
> 
> Le MBP n'est qu'un des ordinateurs proposés par Apple, ce n'est qu'un des nombreux produits proposés par Apple (l'iPod et l'iPhone figurent parmi les plus connus). Concernant les Mac, les ventes sont actuellement centrées sur l'iMac et le MacMini qui ont été renouvelés récemment, Apple peut très bien repousser la prochaine révision des MBP à plus tard.
> 
> ...



Paco c'est toi?


----------



## divoli (5 Mars 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Paco c'est toi?


Pourquoi ? Tu as besoin d'un costard ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Apple honorera toutes les commande de MBP, il n'y a aucun doute là-dessus, il ne faut pas trop faire une fixette sur cet état de stock, Apple travaille en flux tendu. C'est simplement que certains revendeurs doivent hésiter à renouveler leur stock de MBP afin de ne pas se retrouver avec trop d'invendus le jour venu.
> 
> Le MBP n'est qu'un des ordinateurs proposés par Apple, ce n'est qu'un des nombreux produits proposés par Apple (l'iPod et l'iPhone figurent parmi les plus connus). Concernant les Mac, les ventes sont actuellement centrées sur l'iMac et le MacMini qui ont été renouvelés récemment, Apple peut très bien repousser la prochaine révision des MBP à plus tard.
> 
> ...


je plussoie fortement
priorite a l IPAD c est tres clair AMHA
Apple ne peut et ne doit pas se planter
quand aux MacBook ils marchent toujours.ET PLUTOT BIEN....alors ils attendront
je pense que une revision concernera le MBA ce sera la derniere car ce produit est amene a disparaitre trop cher pas rentable un collector le concorde de l informatique mais Apple prefera vendre 1 million d Ipad que 100 MBA
business is business

en tous cas sur Bangkok ca ne bouge pas


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (5 Mars 2010)

alan63 a dit:


> je plussoie fortement
> priorite a l IPAD c est tres clair AMHA
> Apple ne peut et ne doit pas se planter
> quand aux MacBook ils marchent toujours.ET PLUTOT BIEN....alors ils attendront
> ...


Le fait que la date de sortie de l'iPad ait été décallée et ne tombe plus en Mars finalement réouvre la porte pour un MBP d'ici à 10 jours. J'étais plutôt d'avis à penser Avril, mais c'est précisément là que l'iPad va sortir maintenant, et comme Divoli l'a justement dit, Apple préfèrera peut être éviter de trop pousser sa communauté d'early adopters dans ses retranchement pour favoriser la voie pour l'iPad. 
Le seul problème qui reste selon moi est le manque probable des composants essentiels, je ne suis pas sûr qu'Apple soit prête à fournir des nouveaux portables équipés Intel/Nivdia avec technologie Nvidia de gestion des CG avant avril. 
Ceci dit j'attend 10 jours encore avant de me décider à commander ou non.


----------



## Rezv@n (5 Mars 2010)

Je suis allé sur l'Apple Store US et on voit que le MacBook Pro n'est "que" la 3ème gamme de mac la plus vendue. La 1ère étant l'iMac et la deuxième le MacBook. Alors qu'Apple vend beaucoup plus de portables et surtout des MacBook Pro. Pareil pour le MacBook Air (qui devrait normalement aussi être renouvelé). Il se vend plus de MacPro que de MacBook Air ! Apple ne peut pas rester jusqu'en juin avec de si petites ventes. Un signe ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h45 ----------

Edit: 200 PAGES !!! :love:


----------



## divoli (5 Mars 2010)

Atlante a dit:


> Le fait que la date de sortie de l'iPad ait été décallée et ne tombe plus en Mars finalement réouvre la porte pour un MBP d'ici à 10 jours.



Grosse campagne publicitaire dès le 15 mars pour l'iPad, et annonce des nouveaux MBP le lendemain ?

Il y a mieux, pour optimiser le lancement d'un produit...


----------



## noka (5 Mars 2010)

Pour ceux qui ne peuvent pas attendre et qui peuvent se contenter de la version actuelle, Surcouf prpose une promotion sur un pack MacBook Pro *neuf*
Il inclut :
1 MBP 13.3" (2,26 Ghz 2 Go DDR3, 320 Go) valeur en neuf sur Apple Store : 1239 
1 Pack Apple Care - 3 ans valeur Apple 249 
1 Pack Office 2008 - valeur Apple 109,95 

Surcouf propose le pack à 1399  soit une économie d'environ 200 

Lien :
_http://www.surcouf.com/portables-ne...3-+-applecare-+-office-2008.html?idnoeud=3018 _

En espérant que ce vous sera utile ! =)
Bonne soirée


----------



## shenrone (5 Mars 2010)

Les MBA et MBP ne viendront pas empiété sur le marche de l'ipad, ils sont complémentaires a mon sens


----------



## Hlebon (5 Mars 2010)

Messieurs je suis vraiment désolé, je suppose que ce n'est pas le bon topic mais si certains n'ont rien à faire en ce vendredi.

Mon mac va me servir pour la vie d'un étudiant classique..
Quelle différence entre le macbook et le macbook pro, actuel bien sur.

Même taille d'écran, même processeur (à la même cadence pour l'entrée de game), même carte graphique...
Tout ça pour 200e de moins ?
Sont ils moins solide ?

Quelqu'un peut il m'éclairer ??


----------



## Xentoss (5 Mars 2010)

Coucou, 

Juste pour dire que ca y'est je viens tout juste de participer à l'effort collectif amorcé par certains sur ce forum pour vider les stocks de MBP (ou remplir les fouilles d'Apple crieront certains)  : MBP 2.8, 4GB de RAM 500 Giga 7200tr/min US. Avec l'Apple remote a $15 svp.

Très content, presque délivré. Avec un petit espoir qu'une maj reste possible dans les deux semaines à venir, on ne sait jamais 

Courage pour cette attente vous autres,


----------



## guigui_41 (5 Mars 2010)

guigui_41 a dit:


> Pourquoi le 4 mais plutot qu'un autre jour ?



Pourquoi divoli ?


----------



## barby62 (5 Mars 2010)

Xentoss a dit:


> Coucou,
> 
> Très content, presque délivré. Avec un petit espoir qu'une maj reste possible dans les deux semaines à venir, on ne sait jamais
> 
> Courage pour cette attente vous autres,



C'est quoi l'histoire des 15 jours après l'achat pour un remplacement ?


----------



## divoli (5 Mars 2010)

guigui_41 a dit:


> Pourquoi divoli ?


Parce que les MBP ont souvent été renouvelés en début de mois, et vu l'attente et les nouveaux iPhone qui arrivent en juin, je vois plus début mai que début juin.

Maintenant, il n'y a pas de règles, je préfère donner une plage de dates plutôt qu'une date précise.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h47 ----------




barby62 a dit:


> C'est quoi l'histoire des 15 jours après l'achat pour un remplacement ?



Tu disposes de deux semaines après l'achat pour renvoyer ton MBP et demander un remboursement, si tu le commandes sur internet. Tu peux ensuite repasser une commande.

Ce n'est pas valable en magasin, mais certaines enseignes (comme la Fnac) reprennent le Mac contre un échange ou un avoir, durant les deux semaines après l'achat.


----------



## HAL-9000 (5 Mars 2010)

Le MBP arrivera après l'iPad, c'est comme ça... 


P.S. : _je t'ai posé un de ces trolls sur l'article traitant de la sortie de l'iPad... Attention les yeux les enfants, ça va saigner... _


----------



## divoli (5 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> P.S. : _je t'ai posé un de ces trolls sur l'article traitant de la sortie de l'iPad... Attention les yeux les enfants, ça va saigner... _



Trop gros, ça ne passera pas (ce sera supprimé par le mangeur de pizza).


----------



## daphone (5 Mars 2010)

FAQ Topic, pour les nouveaux (à épingler en 1ère page de ce topic si quelq'un à la force de le ré-écrire en français ?)


> #1 - Why are you all here?
> 
> - We're waiting for an inevitable refresh / update of Apple's Mac Book Pro line of laptops (13", 15" 17")
> 
> ...



Un très bon résumé pris d'un membre sur Macrumors (sur le topic équivalent au notre)


----------



## HAL-9000 (5 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Trop gros, ça ne passera pas (ce sera supprimé par le mangeur de pizza).



Au delà de la page 4 le gros mangeur de pizzas ne s'embête plus à modérer. 
Hé hé hé...


----------



## shenrone (5 Mars 2010)

daphone a dit:


> FAQ Topic, pour les nouveaux (à épingler en 1ère page de ce topic si quelq'un à la force de le ré-écrire en français ?)
> 
> 
> Un très bon résumé pris d'un membre sur Macrumors (sur le topic équivalent au notre)



Quel intérêt?:mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (5 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Grosse campagne publicitaire dès le 15 mars pour l'iPad, et annonce des nouveaux MBP le lendemain ?
> 
> Il y a mieux, pour optimiser le lancement d'un produit...


Sait on jamais. C'est juste chiant avec Apple cet éternel débat de savoir quand vont tomber les màj. Mais je vais sûrement commander d'ici mardi, j'ai pas prévu d'attendre l'éternité. La vérité est que j'aurai déjà commander si j'avais trouvé une offre convenable pour des ordis en fin de vie commerciale, c'est à dire une offre qui te permette d'avoir l'ordi avec 200&#8364; de réduction dans rajouter plein de "réductions" sur 200 produits fournit avec qui au final te font payer encore plus chère.. 

@Hal-9000: RIP


----------



## macinside (5 Mars 2010)

le tour ayant été fait attention la fermeture des portes


----------

